# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 1 )

‏كان للحافظ ابن حجرأخت اسمها
‏(ست الرَّكب)قال عنها:"كانت قارئة كاتبة أعجوبة في الذكاء،وهي أمي بعدأمي"
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 2 )

آخر حياة الحافظ  رحمه الله تعالى تزوج خفية  على ست الحسن وكان لا يبيت عندها رضي الله عنه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 3 ) 

قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله:"إن الخلاف إذا كان في مسائل العقيدة يجب أن تصحح،وما كان خلاف منهج السلف؛فإنه يجب إنكاره والتحذير ممن يسلك ما يخالف مذهب السلف"(فتاوى العقيدة للشيخ العثيمين ص/٧٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 4 )

وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية:" نعم،من خالف الكتاب المستبين والسنة المستفيضة او ما أجمع عليه سلف الأمة خلافا لا يعذر فيه فهذا يعامل بما يعامل به اهل البدع"(الفتاوى:٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 5 )

فائدة:
أوّل حديث في كتاب "علل الحديث" لابن أبي حاتم؛ علّته: (خطأٌ في اسمِ راوٍ في إسناده)، وكذلك آخِر حديثٍ في الكتاب، والحديثان صحيحان، والأول أجاب فيه (أبو زرعة)، والآخر أجاب فيه (أبو حاتم)، والكتاب كله في أجوبة هذين النّاقدين.

م

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ( 2 )
> 
> آخر حياة الحافظ  رحمه الله تعالى تزوج خفية  على ست الحسن وكان لا يبيت عندها رضي الله عنه


حبذا لو ذكرت المصدر، بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

(6)
قال ابن حجر في إنباء الغمر: (2/ 305): (محمد بن إبراهيم بن يعقوب شمس الدين شيخ الوضوء الشافعي كان يقرئ بالسبع ويشارك في الفضائل ، وقيل له شيخ الوضوء؛ لأنه كان يطوف على المطاهر فيعلم العامة الوضوء ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

(7)
قال ابن حجر في إنباء الغمر: (2/ 306 - 307): (محمد بن إسماعيل الأربلي بدر الدين بن الكحال عني بالفقه والأصول، وكان جيد الفهم، فقيرًا ذا عيال؛ وهو مع ذلك راض قانع، جاوز الأربعين).

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

ممكن أخي تضيف الأثر أسفل بطريقتك في الموضوع, عن إصابة خاطرة العلماء للحق حتى في السنن
(مسند احمد) حدثنا يحيى بن إسحق أنبأنا حماد بن زيد عن يحيى بن عتيق عن محمد بن سيرين عن عمران بن حصين: أن رجلا أعتق ستة أعبد له فأقرع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بينهم فأعتق اثنين وأرق أربعة قال محمد بن سيرين لو لم يبلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله لجعلته رأيي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

(٨)

‏حصلت بين ابن خزيمة وبعض أصحابه جفوة بسبب الوشاة،
‏
فعلق الذهبي على ذلك في سير أعلام النبلاء ( ص٣٨٠- ٣٨١):
‏قلت : ما هؤلاء بكذبة ; بل أئمة أثبات ، وإنما الشيخ تكلم على حسب ما نقل له عنهم . فقبح الله من ينقل البهتان ، ومن يمشي بالنميمة . 
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله 
أحيانا اكتب مما احفظه 
ومثل ما ذكر ذهبي العصر المعلمي كل معلومة لم تنسب لقائلها فهي لقيطة. ..
ومن بركة العلم عزو القول لقائله...ابن عبد البر رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وآفة الكبر* عظيمة، وفيه* يهلك الخواص، وقلما ينفك عنه العباد والزهاد والعلماء.

وكيف لا تعظم آفته، وقد أخبر النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: *أنه لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر*.

وإنما صار حجاباً دون الجنة، لأنه يحول بين العبد وبين أخلاق المؤمنين، لأن صاحبه لا يقدر أن يحب للمؤمنين ما يحب لنفسه، فلا يقدر على التواضع، ولا على ترك الحقد والحسد والغضب، ولا على كظم الغيظ وقبول النصح، ولا يسلم من الازدراء بالناس واغتيابهم. فما من خلق ذميم إلا وهو مضطر إليه.

ومن شر أنواع الكبر ما يمنع من استفادة العلم، وقبول الحق، والانقياد له.
وقد تحصل المعرفة للمتكبر، ولكن لا تطاوعه نفسه على الانقياد للحق!..

[مختصر منهاج القاصدين ص228]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

*• - « كثير من الناس يَزِنُ الأقوال بالرجال ، فإذا اعتقد في الرجل أنه مُعظَّمٌ قَبِل أقواله وإن كانت باطلة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة » .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من فوائد العلامة الالباني رحمه الله تعالى : 

ان الحديث الحسن لذاته وكذا الحسن لغيره من ادق علوم الحديث وأصعبها؛ لأن 

مدارهما علـى

من اختلف فيه العلماء من رواته ما بين موثق ومضعف، فلا يتمكن من التوفيق بينها أو ترجيح قول

على الأقوال الأخرى إلا من كان على علم بأصول الحديث وقواعده، ومعرفة قوية بعلـم الجـرح
والتعديل، ومارس ذلك عملياً مدة طويلة من عمره، مستفيداً 


من كتب التخريجات ونقد الأئمة النقاد
.
 عارفاً بالمتشددين منهم والمتساهلين ومن هم وسط بينهم، حتى لا يقع في الإفراط والتفريط

وهـذا
أمر صعب قل من يصير له وينال ثمرته . فلا جرم أن صار هذا العلم غريبـاً بـين العلمـاء . واﷲ
يختص بفضله من يشاء " .

ارواء الغليل ٣/ ٣٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مسعر بن كدام يلقب المصحف؛ لإتقانه.
ومحمد بن عبدالقادر الحنبلي يلقب الجنة لتنوع علومه وتعددها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في مقدمة كتاب العلل لابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله تعالى  تحقيق الشيخان الحميد والجريس ص 6_ 8 حفظهم الله 

 من أهم كتب العلل كتاب لأبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم 327 ه الذي جمع فيه كلام أبيه وأبي زرعة في تعليل الأحاديث مع زيادة كلام بعض الأئمة الآخرين وربما أدلى بدلوه في الكلام في هذه العلل 

طبع الكتاب اول مرة سنة 1343 ه بتحقيق الأستاذ محب الدين الخطيب  في المطبعة السلفية معتمدا ع نسختين وفيها سقط وتصحيفات  لكنه وفى بإثبات النص ع حسب استطاعته 


ثم طبع بتحقيق الأخ نشأت كمال المصري فحقق في 4 مجلدات وفيه أخطاء نبه عليها الأخ محمد صالح الدباسي الذي حققه ف 3 مجلدات .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> • - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
> • - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :
> *• - « كثير من الناس يَزِنُ الأقوال بالرجال ، فإذا اعتقد في الرجل أنه مُعظَّمٌ قَبِل أقواله وإن كانت باطلة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة » .*


تاريخ ابي زرعة الدمشقي رحمه الله, 2/680
قال محمد بن أبي عمر: قال ابن عيينة: قال أيوب: لا تعرف خطأ معلمك حتى تجالس غيره.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله:

"الصديقُ؛ من ماشى أخاه على عرَجه، إن رأى سيئة وطِئها بالقدم، وإن رأى حسنة رفعها على علَم".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى



----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رسول الله ﷺ  ..
[..اقرأ الْقُرْآنَ فِي كُلِّ شَهْر ..ٍ]
صححه البخاري ومسلم

وقال الموفق ابن قدامة
في (المغني) ٢/ ٦١١ ..
ويكره أن يؤخر ختمة القرآن
أكثر من أربعين يوما )

قال القرطبي .. والأربعون
مدة الضعفاء وأولي الأشغال

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وتُنْكَح المرأةُ لِكُتُبِهَا :

قال أحمد بن سلمة النيسابوري :
*تزوَّج إسحاق بن راهويه بامرأةِ رجلٍ مات وكان عنده كتب الشافعي؛ لم يتزوَّج بها إلا للكتب* 

[السير للذهبي ٧٠/١٠]

منقولة...
أين النساء اللاتي يقتنين الكتب في هذا الزمان!!

منقول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحافظ أبو القاسم ابن منده لما قُرأ عليه قول شعبة: (من كتبت عنه  حديثا فأنا له عبد)، فقال رحمه الله: (من كتب عني حديثا فأنا له عبدٌ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحسن البصري: (استكثروا من الأصدقاء المؤمنين؛ فإن لهم شفاعة يوم القيامة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بشر: (إذا قصر العبد في طاعة الله، سلبه الله من يؤنسه، وذلك لأن الإخوان مسلاة للهموم، وعون على الدين).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال يحيى بن سعيد: (خير الإخوان الذي يقول لصاحبه: تعال نَصُم قبل أن نموت،  وشر الإخوان الذي يقول لأخيه: تعال نأكل ونشرب قبل أن نموت).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بلال بن سعد: (أخٌ كلما لقيك ذكرك بحظك من الله، خيرٌ لك من أخ كلما لقيك وضع في كفك دينارًا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال يحيى بن سعيد: (أنا أدعو الله في صلاتي للشافعي من أربعين سنة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قَالَ يَحْيَى الْقَطَّانُ: (مَا سَادَ ابْنَ عَوْنٍ النَّاسَ بِأَنَّهُ  كَانَ أَتْرَكَهُمْ لِلدُّنْيَا؛ وَلَكِنْ سَادَ بِحِفْظِ لِسَانِهِ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سفيان بن عيينة: (ليس العالم من عرف الخير من الشر، وإنما العالم من عرف الخير فاتبعه وعرف الشر فاجتنبه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ثابت البناني: (كنت أطوف بالبيت ليلاً، فإذا أنا بجارية، وهي تقول:  (اللهم اعصمني حتى لا أعصيك، وارزقني حتى لا أسأل غيرك)، قلت لها: ممن  سمعت هذا؟ قالت: من أبي طاووس، فقلت لها: هل لك في زوج؟! فقالت: والله لو  كنت ثابتًا ما فعلت! قال: فقلت: فأنا ثابت! فقالت: يا ثابت، أما كان في ذكر  الموت ما يشغلك عن النساء؟! وكبرت وجعلت تصلي)! المجالسة وجواهر العلم ص  ١٤٦

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> قال يحيى بن سعيد: (أنا أدعو الله في صلاتي للشافعي من أربعين سنة).


مستحيل أخي ابو البراء
نبوغ الشافعي ربما لم يدرك منه يحيى القطان الا 5 او 10 سنوات.
أظنها تنقل عن الإمام احمد رحمه الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عبدالله الحاكم : 
إسحاق وابن المبارك ومحمد بن يحيى وهؤلاء دفنوا كتبهم  
نقله الذهبي في السير ( 1 / 377 )  وعلق عليه بقوله 

قلت هذا فعله عدة من الأئمة  وهو دال انهم لا يرون نقل العلم وجادة  فإن الخط قد يتصحف على الناقل وقد يمكن أن يزاد  في الخط حرف فيغير المعنى ونحو ذلك وأما اليوم فقد اتسع الخرق وقل تحصيل العلم من أفواه الرجال بل ومن الكتب غير المغلوطة وبعض النقلة للمساءل قد لا يحسن أن يتهجى )

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ضحك رجل في مجلس عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، فقال: " من ضحك؟ "، فأشاروا إلى رجل، فقال: (تطلب العلم وأنت تضحك؟ لا حدثتكم شهرًا). الجامع: للخطيب البغدادي (1/ 193).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#*#         الصراط المستقيم      #*#

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ رحمه الله جل في علاه _:-

"و الصراط المستقيم هو أقرب الطرق إلى المطلوب ، بخلاف الطرق المنحرفة الزائفة ، فإنها إما أن لا توصل ، و إما أن توصل بعد تعب عظيم ، و تضييع مصالح أخر ، فالطرق المبتدعة إن عارضت كانت باطلاً ، و إن لم تعارض ، فقد تكون باطلاً ، و قد تكون حقاً لا يحتاج إليه مع سلامة الفطرة .
..؛ و لهذا كل من كان إلى طريق الرسالة والسلف أقرب ، كان إلى موافقة صريح المعقول و صحيح المنقول أقرب ".

____________________________

[ درء تعارض العقل و النقل    (٩١/٨) ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كَانَ الشَّافِعِيُّ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَ كَأَنَّ صَوْتَهُ صَنْجٌ أَوْ جَرَسٌ مِنْ حُسْنِ صوته. الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال (1/ 208)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سَلَمَةُ بْنُ عَقَّادٍ: رَأَيْتُ وَكِيعًا فِي الْمَنَامِ فَقُلْتُ:  مَا صَنَعَ بِكَ رَبُّكَ؟ قَالَ: أَدْخَلَنِي الْجَنَّةَ قُلْتُ: بِأَيِّ  شَيْءٍ يَا أبا سفيان؟ قال: (بالعلم). الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال (1/ 197).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ  ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:
‏

"ولا يمكن أن تُفرش الأرض ورودا و زهورا لإنسان متمسك بالسنة أبدا فمن رام ذلك فقد رام المحال"
‏
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ابن تيمية :
فإن التوحيد أصل الإيمان، وهو الكلام الفارق بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار؛
وهو ثمن الجنة، ولا يصح إسلام أحد إلا به
[الفتاوى (٢٤ /٢٣٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابنُ مسعودٍ رضي الله عنه: واللهِ الذي لا إله إلا هو ما على ظهرِ الارضِ شيءٌ أحوجَ الى طول سجنٍ من لسان. [حلية الاولياء لأبي نعيم ١٨٣/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✨ فائدة حديثية في علم الرجال ✨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني في (البدر الطالع 1/261) عن تفسير أبي السعود: "وله تصانيف منها التفسير المشهور عند الناس بأبي السعود في مجلدين ضخمين سماه إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم وهو من أجل التفاسير وأحسنها وأكثرها تحقيقا وتدقيقا"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :" وكانت البدع الأولى مثل بدعة الخوارج إنما هي من سوء فهمهم للقرآن ، لم يقصدوا معارضته ، لكن فهموا منه ما لم يدل عليه ، فظنوا أن يوجب تكفير أرباب الذنوب ، إذ كان المؤمن هو البر التقي ، قالوا : فمن لم يكن برًا تقيًا فهو كافر ، وهو مخلد في النار" اهـ

(مجموع الفتاوى ١٣/ ٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني (البدر الطالع 2/290) في ترجمة أبي حيان: قال ابن حجر كان أبو حيان يقول: "محال أن يرجع عن مذهب الظاهر من علق بذهنه" ولقد صدق في مقاله فمذهب الظاهر هو أول الفكر آخر العمل عند من منح الإنصاف، ولم يرد على فطرته ما يغيرها عن أصلها، وليس وهو مذهب داود الظاهري وأتباعه فقط، بل هو مذهب أكابر العلماء المتقيدين بنصوص الشرع من عصر الصحابة إلى الآن، وداود واحد منهم، وإنما اشتهر عنه الجمود في مسائل وقف فيها على الظاهر حيث لا ينبغي الوقوف، وأهمل من أنواع القياس مالا ينبغي لمنصف إهماله، وبالجملة فمذهب الظاهر وهو العمل بظاهر الكتاب والسنة بجميع الدلالات، وطرح التعويل على محض الرأي الذي لا يرجع إليهما بوجه من وجوه الدلالة، وأنت إذا أمعنت النظر في مقالات أكابر المجتهدين المشتغلين بالأدلة وجدتها من مذهب الظاهر بعينه، بل إذا رزقت الإنصاف وعرفت العلوم الاجتهادية كما ينبغي ونظرت في علوم الكتاب والسنة حق النظر كنت ظاهريا؛ أي عاملا بظاهر الشرع منسوبا إليه، لا إلى داود الظاهري فإن نسبتك ونسبته إلى الظاهر متفقة وهذه النسبة هي مساوية للنسبة إلى الإيمان والإسلام وإلى خاتم الرسل عليه أفضل الصلوات التسليم، وإلى مذهب الظاهر بالمعنى الذي أوضحناه أشار ابن حزم بقوله:
وما أنا إلا ظاهري وإنني
على ما بدا حتى يقوم دليل .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني عن تفسير الحافظ ابن كثير (البدر الطالع 1/153): "وله تصانيف مفيدة منها التفسير المشهور وهو في مجلدات، وقد جمع فيه فأوعى، ونقل المذاهب والاخبار والآثار، وتكلم بأحسن كلام وأنفسه، وهو من أحسن التفاسير إن لم يكن أحسنها"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى



----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال حذيفة المرعشي:

" إن أطعتَ الله في السرّ ، أصلحَ قلْبَـك، شئتَ أم أبيت ". 

 صفة الصفوة( 4/270)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

من اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى
ولازم الإستغفار والإجتهاد

*فلا بدَّ أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال))*

الفتاوى الكبرى62/5
وقال : “الاستغفار أكبر الحسنات، وبابه واسع، فمن أحس بتقصير في قوله أو عمله أو رزقه أو تقلب قلبه فعليه بالاستغفار”
فتاوى ابن تيمية 698/11

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى



----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى



----------


## حسن عبد الله

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
.. فَإِذَا ظَفِرْت بِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أُولِي الْعِلْمِ طَالِبٍ لِلدَّلِيلِ مُحَكِّمٍ لَهُ مُتَّبِعٍ لِلْحَقِّ حَيْثُ كَانَ وَأَيْنَ كَانَ وَمَعَ مَنْ كَانَ زَالَتْ الْوَحْشَةُ وَحَصَلَتْ الْأُلْفَةُ، وَلَوْ خَالَفَك فَإِنَّهُ يُخَالِفُك وَيَعْذِرُك، وَالْجَاهِلُ الظَّالِمُ يُخَالِفُك بِلَا حُجَّةٍ وَيُكَفِّرُك أَوْ يُبَدِّعُك بِلَا حُجَّةٍ، وَذَنْبُك رَغْبَتُك عَنْ طَرِيقَتِهِ الْوَخِيمَةِ، وَسِيرَتِهِ الذَّمِيمَةِ، فَلَا تَغْتَرَّ بِكَثْرَةِ هَذَا الضَّرْبِ، فَإِنَّ الْآلَافَ الْمُؤَلَّفَةَ مِنْهُمْ لَا يُعْدَلُونَ بِشَخْصٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ، وَالْوَاحِدُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يُعْدَلُ بِمِلْءِ الْأَرْضِ مِنْهُمْ.

اعلام الموقعين 3/307

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أغمض للصديق عن المساوي ... مخافة أن أعيش بلا صديق

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال كعب الأحبار: (وطالب العلم بين الجهال = كالحي بين الأموات).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

خذي رأيي وحسبُكِ ذاكَ منّي  ... على ما فيّ من عِوَجٍ وأمتِ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> مستحيل أخي ابو البراء
> نبوغ الشافعي ربما لم يدرك منه يحيى القطان الا 5 او 10 سنوات.
> أظنها تنقل عن الإمام احمد رحمه الله.


معذرة هو عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، كما نقله ابن كثير في: (طبقات الشافعيين): (فصل في ذكر فضائله، وثناء الأئمة عليه، رحمهم الله أجمعين)،  وهو عن الإمام أحمد أيضًا، ووقع في كتاب: (البيان في مذهب الشافعي): (1/ 67)، لأبي الخير العمْراني الشافعي اليمني، طبعة دار المنهاج: (اعتنى به: قاسم محمد النوري)، عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان، وجزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في "الصواعق المرسلة" (2/516):"فمن هداه الله سبحانه إلى الأخذ بالحق حيث كان ومع من كان، ولو كان مع من يبغضه ويعاديه، ورد الباطل مع من كان، ولو كان مع من يحبه ويواليه فهو ممن هدى لما اختلف فيه من الحق".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شاه الكرماني: (من غض بصره عن المحارم، وأمسك نفسه عن الشهوات،  وعَمَّرَ باطنه بدوام المراقبة، وظاهره باتباع السنة، وتعود أكل الحلال؛ لم  تخطىء فراسته).

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

ومن درر كلام محدث العصر الألباني -رحمه الله- ما استخرجه الشيخ طارق عوض الله في كتابه الماتع "الإرشادات في تقوية الأحاديث بالشواهد والمتابعات" (ص/80-81) حيث قال:"ذكر الشيخ الألباني  في كتابه "صلاة التراويح" حديثاً خالف فيه ثقة غيره ممن هو أوثق منه، وأكثر عدداً؛ ثم قال:"ومن المقرر، في علم "مصطلح الحديث"، أن الشاذ منكر مردود؛ لأنه خطأ، والخطأ لا يُتقوى به! ". ثم قال الشيخ:"ومن الواضح أن سبب رد العلماء للشاذ، إنما هو ظهور خطأها بسبب المخالفة المذكورة، وما ثبت خطؤه فلا يُعقل أن يقوي به رواية أخرى في معناها، فثبت أن الشاذ والمنكر لا يعتد به، ولا يستشهد به، بل إن وجوده وعدمه سواء".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أحمد الله إليكم 


قال ابن الجوزي في "تلبيس إبليس" ص٣٣١:

المجادلة إنما وُضعت ليُبَيَّنَ الصواب، وقد كان مقصود السلف المناصحة بإظهار الحق، وقد كانوا ينتقلون من دليل إلى دليل، وإذا خفي على أحدهم شيء نبهه الآخرُ؛ لأن المقصود كان إظهار الحق ...

ثم ذكر من تلبيس إبليس في الباب، فقال:

ومن ذلك : أن أحدهم يُبَيَّن له الصواب مع خصمه ولا يرجع، ويضيق صدره كيف ظهر الحق مع خصمه؟
وربما اجتهد في رده مع علمه أنه الحق، وهذا من أقبح القبيح؛ لأن المناظرة إنما وضعت لبيان الحق. 

وقد قال الشافعي - رحمة الله عليه -: "ما ناظرتُ أحداً فأنكرَ الحجة إلا سقط من عيني، ولا قبلها إلا هبتُهُ، وما ناظرتُ أحداً فباليتُ مع من كانت الحجة، إن كانت معه صرتُ إليه". اهـ.

والحمد لله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حال بعض إخواننا هداهم الله للحق



قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

أقوام لا يعرفون اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة كما يجب ، 

*أو يعرفون بعضه ويجهلون بعضه* ، 

وما عرفوه منه قد لا يبينونه للناس ؛ بل يكتمونه ، 

*ولا ينهون عن البدع المخالفة للكتاب والسنة* ، 

ولا يذمون أهل البدع ويعاقبونهم ؛ بل لعلهم يذمون الكلام في السنة وأصول الدين ذما مطلقا *لا يفرقون فيه بين ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة والإجماع وما يقوله أهل البدعة والفرقة* ، 

*أو يقرون الجميع على مذاهبهم المختلفة ؛ كما يقر العلماء في مواضع الاجتهاد التي يسوغ فيها النزاع* ، 

وهذه الطريقة قد تغلب على كثير من المرجئة وبعض المتفقهة والمتصوفة والمتفلسفة .

[ مجموع الفتاوى (٤٦٧/١٢) ]


الحمد لله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصل سوء الفهم 

قال ابن القيم في كتابه"الروح"(ص/٦٣)سوء الفهم عن الله وعن رسوله أصل كل بدعة وضلالة نشأت في الإسلام،بل هو أصل كل خطأ في الأصول والفروع،لا سيما إذا أضيف إليه سوء القصد، فيتفق سوء الفهم في بعض الأشياء من المتبوع مع حسن قصده وسوء القصد من التابع،فيها محنة الدين وأهله والله المستعان.
وهل أوقع القدرية والمرجئة والخوارج والمعتزلة والجهمية والرافضة وسائر أهل البدع إلا سوء الفهم عن الله و رسوله حتى صار الدين بأيدي أكثر الناس هو موجب هذه الأفهام،والذي فهمه الصحابة ومن تبعهم عن الله ورسوله؛ فمهجور لا يلتفت إليه، ولا يرفع هؤلاء رأسا"


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا 

قال أبو الوفاء ابن عقيل الحنبلي رحمه الله : " إياك أن تتبع شيخا يقتدي بنفسه ولا يكون له إمام يعزى إليه ما يدعوك إليه ويتصل ذلك بشيخ إلى شيخ إلى الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ". انتهى

(انظر الصواعق المرسلة ٤/١٣٤٨)

اللهم سلم سلم ....

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، ونفع بكم .

 قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 4/ 208:
 وكثير منهم [صنف  من المفتين] نصيبهم مثل ما حكاه أبو محمد بن حزم قال: كان  عندنا مفت قليل  البضاعة، فكان لا يفتي حتى يتقدمه من يكتب الجواب، فيكتب  تحته: جوابي مثل  جواب الشيخ.
 فقدر أن اختلف مفتيان في جواب، فكتب تحتهما جوابي مثل جواب الشيخين، فقيل له: إنهما قد تناقضا! فقال: وأنا أيضا تناقضت كما تناقضا!

 وقد أقام الله  سبحانه لكل عالم، ورئيس، وفاضل من يظهر مماثلته، ويرى الجهال  ـ وهم  الأكثرون ـ مساجلته ومشاكلته، وأنه يجري معه في الميدان، وأنهما عند   المسابقة كفرسي رهان، ولا سيما إذا طول الأردان، وأرخي الذوائب الطويلة   وراءه كذنب الأتان، وهدر باللسان، وخلا له الميدان الطويل من الفرسان،
  فلو لبس الحمار ثياب خز * لقال الناس يا لك من حمار!

 وهذا الضرب إنما  يستفتون بالشكل لا بالفضل، وبالمناصب لا بالأهلية قد غرهم  عكوف من لا علم  عنده عليهم، ومسارعة أجهل منهم إليهم تعج منهم الحقوق إلى  الله تعالى  عجيجا، وتضج منهم الأحكام إلى من أنزلها ضجيجا، فمن أقدم  بالجرأة على ما  ليس له من: فتيا، أو قضاء، أو تدريس استحق اسم الذم، ولم  يحل قبول فتياه،  ولا قضائه هذا حكم دين الإسلام
 وإن رغمت أنوف من أناس * فقل يا رب لا ترغم سواها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصل المنهج 

" *ثلاثة أصول من أجلِّ أصول الإسلام* "

١- موارد الاجتهاد معفوُّ فيها عن الأئمة.

٢- أن الاجتماع والائتلاف مما تجب رعايته.

٣- أن عقوبات المعتدين متعينة.


(ابن تيمية - جامع المسائل ٥/٢٧٩)

----------


## حسن عبد الله

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
..الفَقيهُ قَد يَفعَل شَيئاً عَلى العَادةِ، وإذا قِيلَ لهُ: هَذا مِنَ الدِّينِ؟ لم يمكِنهُ أن يَقولَ ذَلِكَ، وَلهِذا قَالَ بَعضُ السَّلَفِ: "لا تَنظُرْ إلى عَمَلِ الفَقيهِ وَلكِنْ سَلْهُ يَصدُقكَ".

 الرد على البكري ص 335

----------


## أحمد القلي

> اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


آمين 
ا*للهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مهم 


وقال ابن عاشور : وإضافة الشر إلى الغاسق من إضافة الاسم إلى زمانه على معنى "في" مثل قوله تعالى :{بل مكر الليل والنهار}   .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الفضيل بن عياض: (مَنْ طلَبَ أخًا بلا عيبٍ، بقي بلا أخٍ). جزء شيوخ ابن مهدي: (ص 54).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أئمة الهدى


«وَقَالَ إبْرَاهِيمُ الْحَرْبِيُّ : كَانَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ كَأَنَّهُ رَجُلٌ قَدْ وُفِّقَ لِلْأَدَبِ - وَسُدِّدَ بِالْحِلْمِ - وَمُلِئَ بِالْعِلْمِ!
أَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ يَوْمًا فَقَالَ : عِنْدَك كِتَابُ زَنْدَقَةٍ؟!
 فَسَكَتَ سَاعَةً ثُمَّ قَالَ : إنَّمَا يَحْرُزُ الْمُؤْمِنُ قَبْرَهُ!»
الأَدابُ الشرعِيّة 2/ص60

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة فقهية 

لاتستـثـنــــي فــــي الـدعــــــاء ✅

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمات عظيمة

قال الإمام أحمد :
"أهل الحديث أفضل من تكلم في العلم"
"تهذيب الكمال" 17/437 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمات لها معنى

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله:
_______________________
إن تكلمت عن التوحيد نبذك أهل الشرك
وإن تكلمت عن السنة نبذك أهل البدعة
وإن تكلمت عن الدليل والحجة نبذك أهل التعصب المذهبي و المتصوفة والجهلة
وإن تكلمت عن طاعة ولاة الأمر بالمعروف والدعاء والنصح لهم وعقيدة أهل السنة نبذك الخوارج والمتحزبة
وإن تكلمت عن الإسلام وربطته بالحياة نبذك العلمانيون والليبراليون و أشباههم ممن يريدون فصل الدين عن الحياة
غربة شديدة على أهل السنة !
حاربونا بجميع الوسائل حاربونا بالإعلام المسموع والمرئي والمكتوب
حتى أصبح الأهل والأصحاب يحاربون هذا الغريب المتمسك بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله ، ورغم هذا ، نحن سعداء بهذه الغربة ونفتخر بها ، ﻷن رسول الله أثنى على هؤلاء الغرباء فقال عليه السلام:
إن الإسلام بدأ غريبًا ، وسيعودُ غريبًا كما بدأَ ، فطُوبَى للغُرباءِ قيل : من هم يا رسولَ اللهِ ؟ قال : الذينَ يصلحونَ إذا فسدَ الناسُ.
-------------------------------
السلسلة الصحيحة - رقم:(( 1273))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رسالة 
رسالة إلى كل مريض..

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: " كثير من المرضى يشفون بلا تداوٍ بدعوة مستجابة أو رقية نافعة أو قوة للقلب وحسن التوكل". [ الفتاوى ج ٢١ ص ٥٦٣ ]

وقال ابن القيـّم رحمـه اللـه : " ذِكرُ الله .. والإقبالُ عليه .. والإنابةُ إليه .. والفزعُ إلى الصلاة كم قد شُفِيَ بهم مِن عليلٍ وكم قد عُوفِيَ بهم مِن مريض..." [ مفتاح دارالسعادة ١ / ٢٥٠ ]

وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " ما من مرض من أمراض القلوب والأبدان إلا وفي القرآن سبيل الدلالة على دوائه وسببه " .[ زاد المعاد [٤/٣٥٢]

قال محمد بن نصر المروزي:  " ولا نعلم طاعة يدفع الله بها العذاب مثل الصلاة ".

 قَـالَ ابن الجَوْزِي رَحِمَهُ الله: «تلاوة القرآن تعمل في أمراض الفؤاد ما يعمله العسل في علل الأجساد». [ "التبصـرة" صـ (٧٩) ] .

وقال ابن حجر : " الله يجعل لأوليائه عند ابتلائهم مخارج. وإنما يتأخر ذلك عن بعضهم في بعض الأوقات تهذيباً وزيادة لهم في الثواب " .[فتح الباري 6/483]


وقال أبو إسحاق الحربي: " ما شكوتُ إلى أمي ولا إلى أختي ولا إلى امرأتي ولا إلى بناتي حمّىً وجدتها .. الرجل هو الذي يدخل غمّه على نفسه ولا يُغمّ أهله .

وكان بي شَقِيقة خمسًا وعشرين سنة ما أخبرتُ بها أحدًا قط ولي عشرون سنة أبصر بِعينٍ واحدة وما أخبرتُ بها أحدًا قط " [طبقات الحنابلة (٨٧/١) ]

وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمٰن السعدي: « الدعاء سلاح الأقوياء والضعفاء وملاذ الأنبياء والأصفياء وبه يستدفعون كل بلاء » . [مجموع مؤلفاته(٧٣٦/٢٣)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نظرة 

قال بن تيمية:

«ما رأيت شيئاً يُغذي العقل والروح،

 ويحفظ الجسم، ويضمن السعادة،

 أكثر من إدامة النظر في كتاب الله

 تعالى»

[مجموع الفتاوى٤٩٣/٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة 

قال الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله في غارة الأشرطة على أهل الجهل والسفسطة 
ص 12 :

 ولو رأيت شيعة اليمن وتجاوبها مع الأحزاب الكافرة من أجل القضاء على أهل السنة لرايت ما يذهلك وما يدهشك وما تظن أن هذا يصدر عن مسلمين كفانا الله شرهم .

قلت وهذا هو الواقع الحالي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

آثار السلف 
" أذكرُ أنّي كنتُ في عهد الطفولة متعبِدًا، قوَّام الليل، مولعًا بالزهد والتقوى،، 
وذات ليلة كنتُ جالسًا في خدمة أبي، ولم أُغمض عيني طول الليل، وأخذتُ المصحف العزيز في حجري، وحولنا قومٌ نيام،، 
فقلت لأبي: إنَّ واحدًا من هؤلاء لا يرفع رأسه ليصلي ركعتين ...، وقد ناموا هكذا كأنهم موتى!  

فقال:
يا روح أبيك ! 
لو كنتَ أنتَ أيضًا نمتَ ، لكان خيراً من أن تقع في الخلق ! "


الشيرازي | جنّـة الـورد (ص١٠٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فكر المؤمن 
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حقيقة 
«يأتي على الناس زمان يعلّقون المصحف حتى يعشش فيه العنكبوت لا ينتفع بما فيه»

جامع بيان العلم (١٠٢٣/٢)

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

من مقدمة التحقيق في مسائل الخلاف لابن الجوزي
فصل كان السبب في إثارة العزم لتصنيف هذا الكتاب ، أن جماعة من إخواني ومشايخي في الفقه كانوا يسألوني في زمن الصبا جمع أحاديث التعليق ، وبيان ما صح منها ، وما طعن فيه ، وكنت أتوانى عن هذا لشيئين : أحدهما : اشتغالي بالطلب ، والثاني : ظني أن ما في التعاليق في ذلك يكفي ، فلما نظرت في التعاليق رأيت بضاعة أكثر الفقهاء في الحديث مزجاة ، يعول أكثرهم على أحاديث لا تصح ، ويعرض عن الصحاح ، ويقلد بعضهم بعضا فيما ينقل.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حقيقة 

.



قاعدة: *(العبرة بالحقائق والمعاني لا بالأسماء والمباني)*


قال ابن القيم: "... فالله تعالى إنما حرَّم هذه المحرَّمات وغيرها لما اشتملت عليه من المفاسد المضِرَّة بالدنيا والدين، ولم يحرِّمها لأجل أسمائها وصورها، ومعلومٌ أن تلك المفاسد *تابعة لحقائقها لا تزول بتبدُّل أسمائها وتغيُّر صورها".*

وقال رحمه الله مستدلاًّ لهذه القاعدة وممثِّلاً لها: "ولو أوجب تبديل الأسماء والصور تبدُّل الأحكام والحقائق *لفسدت الديانات وبُدِّلت الشرائع، واضمحلَّ الإسلام.*

♦وأي شيء نفع المشركين تسميتهم أصنامهم آلهة، وليس فيها شيء من صفات الإلهية وحقيقتها؟
♦وأي شيء نفعهم تسميةُ الإشراك بالله تقرُّبًا إلى الله؟
♦وأي شيء نفع المعطِّلين لحقائق أسماء الله وصفاته تسمية ذلك تنزيهًا؟".

الحمد لله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة علمية 

"فلهذا كان أهل العلم والسنة لا يُكَفّرون من خالفهم وإن كان ذلك المخالفُ يُكفرهم؛ لأن الكفرَ حكمٌ شرعيٌّ، فليس للإنسان أن يعاقبَ بمثله، كمن كذب عليك وزنى بأهلك، ليس لك أن تكذبَ عليه وتزنيَ بأهله؛ لأن الكذب والزنا حرامٌ لِحَقِّ الله"

ــــــــــ 
[ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - الرد على البكري ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الغربة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة ذهبية 

{إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُسْمِعُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ} [فاطر: 22]، شبَّه سبحانه مَن لا يستجيب لرسوله بأصحاب القبور، وهذا من أحسن التشبيه، فإن أبدانهم قبور قلوبهم! فقد ماتت قلوبُهم وقُبِرت في أبدانهم.
إغاثة اللهفان (1/ 22)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة 

يقول الإمام البيهقي - رحمه الله -:
والأحاديث المروية على ثلاثة أنواع:
فمنها: ما قد اتفق أهل العلم بالحديث على صحته؛ فذاك الذي ليس لأحد أن يتوسع في خلافه؛ ما لم يكن منسوخا.
ومنها ما قد اتفقوا على ضعفه؛ فذاك الذي ليس لأحد أن يعتمد عليه.
ومنها: ما قد اختلفوا في ثبوته فمنهم؛ من يضعفه بجرح ظهر له من بعض رواته؛ خفي ذلك على غيره، أو لم يقف من حاله على ما يوجب قبول خبره وقد وقف عليه غيره، أو المعنى الذي يجرحه به لا يراه غيره جرحا، أو وقف على انقطاعه أو انقطاع بعض ألفاظه، أو إدراج بعض رواته قول رواته في متنه، أو دخول إسناد حديث في حديث خفي ذلك على غيره.

فهذا الذي يجب على أهل العلم بالحديث بعدهم؛ أن ينظروا في اختلافهم، ويجتهدوا في معرفة معانيهم في القبول والرد، ثم يختاروا من أقاويلهم أصحها. وبالله التوفيق.
«معرفة السنن والآثار» (1/182).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة فقهية 
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حكمة 
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكريأت

الأتراك يقولون للعالم *المولى* فلان ...والأكراد يقولون *الملا* فلان ... ورأيت في جاوة لما زرتها عالما اسمه الكياي دحلان، و *الكيا* لقب للعالم وليس اسماً، ومنه عرفت معنى اسم الفقيه الشافعي الكيا الهراسي. 

الطنطاوي في ذكرياته (1/ 78)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أبا عبيد القاسم بن سلام:

من قال القران مخلوق افترى على الله؛وقال على
الله ما لم تقله اليهود والنصارى.


السنة للإمام أحمد 1/279

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ أَبُو حَاتِم مُحَمَّد بْن حبَان 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - فسبحان من رفع من شَاءَ بِالْعلمِ الْيَسِير حَتَّى صَار علما يقْتَدى بِهِ وَوضع من شَاءَ مَعَ الْعلم الْكثير حَتَّى صَار لَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهِ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سبحان الله 

سير أعلام النبلاء:
‏قال سلمة بن دينار - رحمه الله - :
‏ " انظر كل عملٍ كرهت الموت من أجله ،
‏فاتركه ثم لا يضرك متى مت " .
‏
‏[سير أعلام النبلاء ٩٨/٦]

هكذا هم سلف الأمة ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة ذهبية 

قال سعيد بن المسيَّب 
  ( رحمه الله تعالى ) :

كَتَبَ إليَّ بعض إخواني
 من أصحاب رسول الله :

أن ضع أمر أخيك
 على أحسنه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عمن يروي البخاري رحمه الله تعالى 

• البخاري لا يروي الا عن صدوق يميز صحيح حديثه من سقيمه •

.** قال العلامة المعلمي*:


( في باب الإمام ينهض بالركعتين من (جامع الترمذي) :*

«قال محمد بن إسماعيل «البخاري» : ابن أبي ليلى هو صدوق، ولا أروي عنه*لأنه لا يدري صحيح*

حديثه من سقيمه، وكل من كان مثل هذا فلا أروي عنه شيئاً» ... وهذه الحكاية تقتضي أن يكون البخاري لم يروعن أحد إلا وهو يرى أنه يمكنه تمييز صحيح حديثه من سقيمه وهذا يقتضي أن يكون الراوي على الأقل صدوقاً في الأصل .*

" التنكيل 1/321" انتهى .

٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠  ٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠  ٠٠٠.*

* قلت :
قال محمد بن عيسى الترمذي قَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ:( هو ابن إسماعيل البخاري ) عَبْدُ الْكَرِيمِ أَبُو أُمَيَّةَ مُقَارِبُ الْحَدِيثِ. وَأَبُو مَعْشَرٍ الْمَدِينِيُّ نَجِيحٌ مَوْلَى بَنِي هَاشِمٍ ضَعِيفٌ لَا أَرْوِي عَنْهُ شَيْئًا وَلَا أَكْتُبُ حَدِيثَهُ*(وَكُل  ُّ رَجُلٍ لَا أَعْرِفُ صَحِيحَ حَدِيثِهِ مِنْ سَقِيمِهِ لَا أَرْوِي عَنْهُ وَلَا أَكْتُبُ حَدِيثَهُ*) .

العلل الكبير ترتيب أبو طالب القاضي "394"*

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التنوع 

قال الإمام ابن القيم : "فمن تنوعت أعماله المرضية لله في هذه الدار، تنوعت الأقسام التي يتلذذ بها في تلك الدار وتكثرت له"

اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ٢/٢٨٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

هكذا هم أهل الصلاح 

هكذا تكون سلامة الصدر ! 
______________________

عن الفضل بن أبي عيَّاش، قال: (كنت جالسًا مع وهب بن منبِّه، فأتاه رجل، فقال: إنِّي مررت بفلان وهو يشتُمك. فغضب، فقال: ما وجد الشَّيطان رسولًا غيرك؟ فما بَرِحْت من عنده حتَّى جاءه ذلك الرَّجل الشَّاتم، فسلَّم على وهب، فردَّ عليه، ومدَّ يده، وصافحه، وأجلسه إلى جنبه)
صفة الصفوة - ابن الجوزي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رأى سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله رجلا يصلي في وقت النهي ركعات كثيرة فنهاه
فقال: يا أبا محمد
>> يعذبني الله على الصلاة ؟!! 
قال :
● لا 
● ولكن يعذبك على خلاف السنة .
- قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله: 
وهذا من بدائع أجوبة سعيد بن المسيب، وهو سلاح قوي على المبتدعة الذين 
■ يستحسنون كثيرا من البدع
■ ويتهمون أهل السنة 
بأنهم ينكرون الذكر والصلاة، وهم إنما ينكرون عليهم 
>>>>> مخالفتهم للسنة . 
[ إرواء الغليل (٢٣٦\٢) ﻿

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةِ - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ - :
.
" و َالشَّيْطَانُ يُرِيدُ مِنْ الْإِنْسَانِ الْإِسْرَافَ فِي أُمُورِهِ كُلِّهَا ؛ فَإِنَّهُ إنْ رَآهُ مَائِلًا إلَى الرَّحْمَةِ زَيَّنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَةَ حَتَّى لَا يُبْغِضَ مَا أَبْغَضَهُ اللَّهُ ، و َلَا يَغَارَ لِمَا يَغَارُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ
.
و َإِنْ رَآهُ مَائِلًا إلَى الشِّدَّةِ زَيَّنَ لَهُ الشِّدَّةَ فِي غَيْرِ ذَاتِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَ مِنْ الْإِحْسَانِ و َالْبِرِّ و َاللِّينِ و َالصِّلَةِ و َالرَّحْمَةِ مَا يَأْمُرُ بِهِ اللَّهُ و َرَسُولُهُ ، و َيَتَعَدَّى فِي الشِّدَّةِ فَيَزِيدُ فِي الذَّمِّ و َالْبُغْضِ وَ الْعِقَابِ عَلَى مَا يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ و َرَسُولُهُ
.
فَهَذَا يَتْرُكُ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَ الْإِحْسَانِ ؛ و َهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ مُذْنِبٌ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَ يُسْرِفُ فِيمَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ و َرَسُولُهُ مِنْ الشِّدَّةِ حَتَّى يَتَعَدَّى الْحُدُودَ ؛ و َهُوَ مِنْ إسْرَافِهِ فِي أَمْرِه ِ. 
.
فَالْأَوَّلُ مُذْنِبٌ ، وَ الثَّانِي مُسْرِفٌ { إنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِين َ}
.
فَلْيَقُولَا جَمِيعًا : { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ } .
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ سفيان الثوري -رحمـهُ اللهُ تعالـى- : 

*(( لا يذوق العبد حلاوة اﻹيمان حتى يأتيه البلاء من كل مكان )).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"للنفس حظ وعليها حق فلا تميلوا كل الميل وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم وإن رأيتم منها فتورا فاضربوها بسوط الهجر في المضاجع فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا"
بدائع الفوائد 3/733‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

***ابـُن الـكُـتُـبِ ( ؟! ) ...*

• - ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد 
• - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ تبارك و ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ - :

*• - في ترجمة نفطويه من (( بغية الوعاة )) أن السيوطي كان يلقب بابن الكتب ، إذ طلب أبوه إلى أمه أن تأتيه بكتاب من المكتبة ، فأجاءها المخاض فيها فولدته بين الكتب ، فلذلك لقب به .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعيّ: (من أحبّ أن يفتح الله قلبه ويرزقه الحكمة فعليه بالخلوة وقلّة الأكل وترك مخالطة السفهاء وبعضِ أهل العلم الذين ليس معهم إنصاف ولا أدب).

"مناقب الشافعي" للبيهقي 2/ 172.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ ابن كثير

• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - فَمَنْ سَابَقَ إِلَى هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا وَسَبَقَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ ، كَانَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ السَّابِقِينَ إِلَى الْكَرَامَةِ ، فَإِنَّ الْجَزَاءَ مِنْ جِنْسِ الْعَمَلِ ، وَكَمَا تَدِينُ تُدَانُ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

《 سئل سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله
عن غم لا يعرف سببه ،
قال :
"هو ذنب هممت به في سرك
ولم تفعله
فجزيت هما به ".

فالذنوب لها عقوبات السر بالسر
والعلانية بالعلانية ...》 

[ مجموع الفتاوى (١٤/١١١)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن قتيبة: (وكان طالبُ العلمِ فيما مضى يسمع ليَعْلَمَ، ويَعْلَم ليعْمَلَ، ويتفقّهَ في دين الله ليَنْتَفِعَ ويَنْفَعَ، فقد صارَ طالبُ العلمِ الآن يسْمَع ليَجْمَعَ، ويجمَع ليُذْكَرَ، ويَحْفظ ليُغَالبَ ويَفْخَر).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

: ( وأما أهل العِلم والدين والفضل فلا يرخصون لأحد فيما نهى الله عنه من معصية ولاة الأمور وغشهم والخروج عليهم بوجه من الوجوه، كما قد عُرف من عادات أهل السُنة والدين قديماً وحديثاً، ومن سيرة غيرهم ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴــﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻼّﻣــﺔ ﺍ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯﺍﻥ  ﺣَﻔِﻈَﻪُ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ 

" ﻟﻴﺲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺳﻠﻔﻴﺎً، ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﺩﻋﺎﻫﺎ ﻗﻮﻡ ﺟُﻬَّﺎﻝ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻬﺞ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻒ، ﻭ ﺍﺩﻋﺎﻫﺎ ﻗﻮﻡٌ ﻣُﺨﺮِّﺑﻮﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﺤﻠﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻬﺞ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺍﺭﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻔﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻹﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ، ﻭﺍﺩﻋﺎﻫﺎ ﻗﻮﻡ ﻣﺘﻌﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺄﺧﺬﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ، ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺃﺧﺬﻭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻮﺹ ﻣﺠﺮﺩﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻢ، ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ { ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻷﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺗﺒﻌﻮﻫﻢ ﺑﺈﺣﺴﺎﻥ }
 ﺃﻱ: ﺑﺈﺗﻘﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻤﻨﻬﺠﻬﻢ ......‏».

 ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻬﺞ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻲ ‏(ﺻـ 65 ‏) ﻟﻠﺸﻴﺦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺻﻠﻔﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻈﻔﻴﺮﻱ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏﴿أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم﴾*


قال القرطبي:
"اعلم وفقك الله تعالى أن التوبيخ في الآية بسبب ترك فعل البر لا بسبب الأمر بالبر".

الجامع لأحكام القرآن
١ / ٣٦٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 


" كثير من المرضى يشفون بلا تداوٍ بدعوة مستجابة أو رقية نافعة أو قوة للقلب وحسن التوكل"

[ الفتاوى ج ٢١ ص ٥٦٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم (الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل): 

"اعلموا رحمكم الله أن جميع فرق الضلالة لم يُجرِ الله على أيديهم خيرا، ولا فَتح بهم مِن بلاد الكفر قرية، ولا رُفع للإسلام راية، وما زالوا يَسعون في قلب نظام المسلمين ويُفرِّقون كلمة المؤمنين، ويَسلّون السيف على أهل الدِّين، ويَسعون في الأرض مفسدين، أما الخوارج والشيعة فأمْرُهم في هذا أشهر مِن أن يُتكلف ذِكْره، وما توصلت الباطنية إلى كيد الإسلام، وإخراج الضعفاء منه إلى الكفر إلاّ على ألْسِنة الشيعة"

قلت: رحم الله ابن حزم، قال فصدق .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بن تيمية:


«ما رأيت شيئاً يُغذي العقل والروح،

 ويحفظ الجسم، ويضمن السعادة،

 أكثر من إدامة النظر في كتاب الله

 تعالى»

[مجموع الفتاوى٤٩٣/٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الحاج المالكي رحمه الله تعالى (ت: ٧٣٧ هـ):


"فإذا أرادت إحداهنّ الخروج تنطقت وتزينت ونظرت إلى أحسن ما عندها من الثياب والحُليّ فلبسته، وتخرج إلى الطريق كأنها عروس، وتمشي في وسط الطريق *تزاحم الرجال*، ولهنّ صنعة في مشيهنّ حتى إنَّ الرجال ليرجعون مع الحيطان حتى يوسعوا لهنّ الطريق أعني المتقين منهم، وغيرهم *يخالطونهنّ ويزاحموهنّ ويمازحوهنّ قصداً*، كل هذا سببه عدم النظر إلى السنة وقواعدها، وما مضى عليه سلف الأمة رضي الله عنهم" اهـ.

(المدخل ١ / ١٧٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال يحيى بن محمد بن يحيى

 : «لا يثبت الخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يرويه ثقة عن ثقة , حتى يتناهى الخبر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الصفة , ولا يكون فيهم رجل مجهول , ولا رجل مجروح , فإذا ثبت الخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الصفة وجب قبوله والعمل به وترك مخالفته». الكفاية في علم الرواية للخطيب البغدادي (ص: 20).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي رحمه الله:


 ( أجمع العلماء على وجوب طاعة الأمراء في غير معصية ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - صاحب الهمة العالية
 : هو الذي يحرص على ما ينفعه ويبالغ في الاجتهاد في تحصيله .*

ابن إمام الكاملية | تيسير الوصول ٢٥٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ السعدي:

وأي معروف أعظم من معروف العلم، وكل معروف ينقطع إلا معروف العلم والنصح والإرشاد. 

فكل مسألة استفيدت عن الإنسان فما فوقها حصل بها نفع لمتعلمها وغيره، فإنه معروف وحسنات تجري لصاحبها. 

وقد أخبرني صاحب لي كان قد أفتى في مسألة في الفرائض، وكان شيخه قد توفي، أنه رآه في المنام يقرأ في قبره فقال: "المسألة الفلانية التي أفتيت فيها وصلني أجرها". 

وهذا أمر معروف في الشرع: (من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة)

وإذا انقطعت الأعمال بالموت، فأهل العلم حسناتهم تتزايد كلما انتفع بإرشادهم.

 (الفتاوى السعدية ص73)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

علماء اليمن أقل العلماء جدالا



قال ابن رجب الحنبلي -رحمه الله-:

( وتأمل قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( *الإيمان يمان والفقة يمان، والحكمة يمانية* )

قاله في مدح أهل اليمن وفضلهم،

 فشهد لهم بالفقه والإيمان، ونسبها إليهم لبلوغهم الغاية في الفقه والإيمان والحكمة.

[ *ولا نعلم طائفة من علماء المسلمين أقل كلاما من أهل اليمن، ولا أقل جدالا منهم، سلفا وخلفا* ] )


مجموع رسائل ابن رجب (٢/ ٦٣٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

| إشارات مهمة في تربية الأبناء 


من كلام العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في كتابه تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود .
| حسن الخُلُق |

(مما يَحتاج إليه الطفل غايةَ الاحتياج:
الاعتناءُ بأمر خُلُقه؛ فإنه ينشأ على ما عوَّده المربي في صغره: من حرد وغضب، ولجاج وعجلة، وخفةٍ مع هواه، وطيش وحِدَّة وجشع، فيصعُبُ عليه في كِبرِه تلافي ذلك، وتصير هذه الأخلاقُ صفاتٍ وهيئاتٍ راسخةً له، فلو تحرَّزَ منها غايةَ التحرُّز؛ فضَحَتْه - ولا بد - يومًا ما .
ولهذا تجدُ أكثرَ الناس منحرفةً أخلاقُهم! وذلك من قِبَل التربية التي نشَأ عليها.

ولذلك يَجِبُ أن يُجنَّب الصبيُّ إذا عَقِل:
مجالسَ اللَّهو والباطل،
والغناء،ِ
وسماعِ الفُحْش،
والبدع،
ومنطق السوء؛
فإنه إذا عَلِق بسمعِه عَسُر عليه مفارقتُه في الكِبَر، وعزَّ على وليِّه استنقاذُه منه، فتغييرُ العوائد من أصعب الأمور! يحتاج صاحبُه إلى استِجْداد طبيعةٍ ثانية، والخروج عن حكم الطبيعة عَسِرٌ جدًّا).
[ص349]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(1)- قال الحافظ ابن كثير -رحمه الله- في "البداية والنهاية" (10/584) 


(( ولو قووا هؤلاء (الخوارج)؛ لأفسدوا الأرض كلها، عراقاً، وشاماً، ولم يتركوا طفلاً، ولا طفلةً، ولا رجلاً، ولا إمرأةً، لأن الناس عندهم (قد) فسدوا فساداً لا يصلحهم إلا القتل جملةً  )).

          .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الوزير ابن هبيرة الحنبلي رحمه الله:


"وأمرُ النكاحِ يُستعان على نُجحه بالكتمان"

الإفصاح عن معاني الصحاح: 77/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف:
 «كان أهل الخير إذا التقوا يوصي بعضهم بعضا بثلاث، وإذا غابوا كتب بعضهم إلى بعض:
«من عمل لآخرته= كفاه الله دنياه،
ومن أصلح فيما بينه وبين الله= كفاه الله الناس،
ومن أصلح سريرته= أصلح الله علانيته».

انظر:  «مصنف ابن أبي شيبة» ٣٠٧/١٩.


قال ابن القيم عنها:  «لو نقشها العبد في لوح قلبه يقرؤها على عدد الأنفاس= لكان ذلك بعض ما تستحقه».
«الرسالة التبوكية» ص٩٢.

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإحسان الى الناس..






وإذا أحسن إلى الناس فإنما يُحسن إليهم ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى ، ويعلم أن الله قد مَنَّ عليه بأن جعله محسناً فيرى أن عمله لله وبالله ؛ وهذا مذكور في الفاتحة : ( إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ) فلا يطلب ممن أحسن إليه جزاءً ولا شكوراً ؛ ولايمنّ عليه بذلك ؛ فإنه قد علم أن الله هو المانّ عليه إذا استعمله في الإحسان .

 شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - مجموع الفتاوى المجلد الثامن ص٢٢١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفَرْقُ بَيْنَ الرَّجَاءِ وَالتَّمَنِّي



قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- :

*" مَنْ رَجَا شَيْئًا اسْتَلْزَمَ رَجَاؤُهُ ثَلَاثَةَ أُمُورٍ:*
*أَحَدُهَا: مَحَبَّةُ مَا يَرْجُوهُ.*
*الثَّانِي: خَوْفُهُ مِنْ فَوَاتِهِ.*
*الثَّالِثُ: سَعْيُهُ فِي تَحْصِيلِهِ بِحَسْبِ الْإِمْكَانِ.*
*وَأَمَّا رَجَاءٌ لَا يُقَارِنُهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ : فَهُوَ مِنْ بَابِ الْأَمَانِيِّ، وَالرَّجَاءُ شَيْءٌ وَالْأَمَانِيُّ شَيْءٌ آخَرُ، فَكُلُّ رَاجٍ خَائِفٌ، وَالسَّائِرُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا خَافَ أَسْرَعَ السَّيْرَ مَخَافَةَ الْفَوَاتِ ".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب: 


وبكلِّ حالٍ: فالجهابذة النُّقاد العارفون بعلل الحديث أفرادٌ قليلٌ من أهل الحديث جدًا.

جامع العلوم والحكم ص٧٤٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

القرافي 


«وما لا أعرفه وعجزت قدرتي عنه فحظي منه معرفة إشكاله فإن معرفة الإشكال علم في نفسه وفتح من الله تعالى» (الفروق١/١٢١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مسألة  :


هل المصافحة بعد صلاة العصر والصبح فضيلة ام لا ؟

قال : المصافحة سنة عند التلاقي ، وأما تخصيص الناس لها بعد هاتين الصلاتين فمعدود في البدع المباحة ، والمختار أنه إن كان هذا الشخص قد اجتمع هو وهو _ قبل الصلاة_فهو بدعة مباحة كما قيل ، وإن كانا لم يجتمعا فهو مستحب لإنه ابتداء اللقاء .


#فتاوى_الإمام_ال

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

 فَالْبِدَعُ تَكُونُ فِي أَوَّلِهَا شِبْرًا ثُمَّ تَكْثُرُ فِي الِاتِّبَاعِ حَتَّى تَصِيرَ أَذْرُعًا وَأَمْيَالًا وَفَرَاسِخَ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي رحمه الله:


علم الحديث واللغة أخوان يجريان من واد واحد"*

المزهر في علوم اللغة 2/312.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الأثير - رحمه الله - :


" الصديقُ : إن رأى من أخيه سيئة؛ وطِئها بالقدم ، وإن رأى حسنة؛ رفعها على علَم ".

[ المثل السائر ( ١/ ١٢٥ ) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في (عمدة القاري للعيني 9/241): 
قال سعيد العلائي: رأيت في كلام أحمد بن حنبل أن الإمام أحمد سئل عن تقبيل قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقبيل منبره، فقال: لا بأس بذلك، قال فأريناه للشيخ تقي الدين بن تيمية، فصار يتعجب من ذلك ويقول: عجبت! أحمد عندي جليل، يقول هذا الكلام؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن اتيمية عن الضاد والظاء أن:


(الحرفين في السمع شيء واحد، وحس أحدهما من جنس حس الآخر؛ لتشابه المخرجين).

انتهى بحروفه من مجموع الفتاوى (23/ 350).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺟﺎﺀ؛ﺑﻦ ﺣﻴﻮﺓ ﻟﻌﻤﺮ ﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ :

 ﺇﻥ ﺃﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺓ ﻏﺪًﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺬﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ 


ﻓﺄﺣﺐ
ﻟﻠﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﺗﺤﺐ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻚ، 
ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻩ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻜﺮﻩ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻚ
 ‏[ ﺷﻌﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﻤﺎﻥ ‏]...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حجر :


اﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﻷﻭﻟﻴﺎﺋﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ اﺑﺘﻼﺋﻬﻢ ﻣﺨﺎﺭﺝ، ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻷﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺗﻬﺬﻳﺒﺎً ﻭﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓً ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺜﻮاﺏ.

فتح الباري ٤٨٣/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ العلامـــةُ عبدُالرحمنِ السعدي - رحمهُ اللهُ :

أولى الناس بِبرِّك وأحقهم بمعروفك : 
أولادك فإنهم أمانات جعلهم الله عندك.

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٩٧)]

‏

❍ وقــالَ أيضــًا:

فالآداب الحسنة خيرٌ للأولاد حالاً ومألاً من إعطائهم الذهب والفضة .

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٩٧)]




❍ وقــالَ أيضــًا:

فالخير الذي يصيبه العبد من جليسه الصالح أبلغ وأفضل من المسك الأذفر .

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٩٩)]


‏

❍ وقــالَ أيضــًا:

وأقل ما تستفيده من الجليس الصالح :
وهي فائدة لا يستهان بها أن تنكفَّ بسببه عن السيئات والمعاصي .

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار( ٢٠٠)]




‏❍ وقــالَ أيضــًا:

فإن الإنسان مجبول على الاقتداء بصاحبه وجليسه والأرواح جنود مجندة يقود بعضها بعضا إلى الخير أو إلى ضده.

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (٢٠٠)]



❍ وقــالَ أيضــًا:

*من أعظم نِعمِ الله على العبد :*
أن يوفقه لصحبة الأخيار .

*ومن عقوبته لعبده :*
أن يبتلى بصحبة الأشرار.

[ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (٢٠٠)]

‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قـال ابن عـطـاء - رحمه الله تعالى : 


" مَـن ألـزم نفسـه آداب الـسنة نـوّر الله قلبـه بنـور الـمعرفة ، ولا مقـام أشـرف من متابعـة الـحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في أوامـره ، وأفعـاله ، وأخـلاقه " . 

[

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سأل رجلٌ الحسنَ فقال: يا أبا سعيدٍ، كيف نصنع بمجالسة أقوامٍ يخوِّفونا  حتى تكاد قلوبنا تطير؟ فقال: (واللهِ لَأن تصحب أقوامًا يخوِّفونك حتى تدرك  أمنًا خيرٌ لك مِن أن تصحب أقوامًا يؤمِّنونك حتى تلحقك المخاوف).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال معروفٌ: (رجاؤك لرحمةِ مَن لا تطيعه مِن الخذلان والحمق).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺧﺒﺚ اﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ :

ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻏﻞٌّ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين -رحمه الله- :

إن أولئك الذين يطردون الصبيان عن الصف الأول أخطؤوا؛
من جهة أنهم *منعوا ذوي الحقوق حقوقهم*؛ فإن النبي ﷺ قال:
« مَنْ سَبَقَ إِلَى مَا لَمْ يَسْبِقْ إِلَيْهِ مُسْلِمٌ فَهُوَ لَهُ »

ومن جهة أخرى *أنهم يُكرِّهون الصبيان المساجد*، وهذايؤدي إلى أن ينفر الصبي عن المسجد إذا كان يُطرَد عنه.
ومنها أن هذه *لا تزال عقدة في نفْسه مِن الذي طرده*؛ فتجده يكرهه ويكره ذِكْره، 


 فمن أجل هذه المفاسد نقول:
*لا تطردوا الصبيان من أوائل الصفوف.*
 ثم إننا *إذا طردناهم من أوائل الصفوف؛ حصل منهم لعب، لو كانوا كلهم في صف واحد* -كما يقوله من يقوله من أهل العلم- ما يوجب اضطراب المسجد، واضطراب أهل المسجد، ولكن إذا كانوا مع الناس في الصف الأول ومتفرقين؛ فإن ذلك أسلم من الفوضى التي تحصل بكونهم يجتمعون في صف واحد “

 [ شرح رياض الصالحين | 3/237 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 ومحب الدنيا لا ينفك عن ثلاث
 هم لازم 
وتعب دائم 
وحسرة لا تنقضي .

الإغاثة 1/87

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏العقيدة العقيدة ⬅️ أولاً


قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله:

*(متى صلحت العقيدة استقام أمر الخلق جميعاً)*

"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (٣٢٣/٣٠)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال يحيى بن معاذ: (ما جفت الدموع إلا لقساوة القلوب، وما قست القلوب إلا لكثرة الذنوب، وما كثرت الذنوب إلا من كثرة العيوب). ذكره البيهقي في شعب الإيمان رقم: (٦٨٢٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:


وَقَالَ حَاتِمٌ الْأَصَمُّ : 
"لَا تَغْتَرَّ بِمَكَانٍ صَالِحٍ، 
فَلَا مَكَانَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ، 
وَلَقِيَ فِيهَا آدَمُ مَا لَقِيَ، 
وَلَا تَغْتَرَّ بِكَثْرَةِ الْعِبَادَةِ، 
فَإِنَّ إِبْلِيسَ بَعْدَ طُولِ 
الْعِبَادَةِ لَقِيَ مَا لَقِيَ، 
وَلَا تَغْتَرَّ بِكَثْرَةِ الْعِلْمِ، 
فَإِنَّ بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَاعُورَا 
لَقِيَ مَا لَقِيَ وَكَانَ 
يَعْرِفُ الِاسْمَ الْأَعْظَمَ، 
وَلَا تَغْتَرَّ بِلِقَاءِ 
الصَّالِحِينَ وَرُؤْيَتِهِمْ، 
فَلَا شَخْصَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ 
النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، 
وَلَمْ يَنْتَفِعْ بِلِقَائِهِ 
أَعْدَاؤُهُ وَالْمُنَافِقُو  نَ "
( مدارج السالكين ٥١٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلّامة السعدي-رحمه الله-:


"إن المعاصي تُفسد الأخلاق والأعمال والأرزاق".

تفسيره ٣١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الذهبـي رحـمه الله 
: " سنـة الله فـي كـل مـن ازدرى العـلماء بـقي حقيـرًا ! ".

ـ تاريـخ الإسـلام ( 13/256 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم 
: "فمن تنوعت أعماله المرضية لله في هذه الدار، تنوعت الأقسام التي يتلذذ بها في تلك الدار وتكثرت له" {اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ٢/٢٨٣}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بكـاء الإمـام أحـمد 


 قـال أبوحامدٍ الـخَلْقاني ُّ: قلـتُ لأحمدَ بن حنبل : يـا أبا عبدالله :

 《  هـذه الـقصائدُ الـرِّقاقُ الـتي في ذِكـر الـجنَّة والـنَّار ، أيُّ شيءٍ تقـول فيهـا ؟ 

فقـال : مثـلُ أيِّ شيء ؟ قلـت ُ: يقولـون :

إذا مـا قـالَ لـي ربِّـي 
          أمـا استحيَيتَ تَعصيني

وتُخفي الذَّنبَ مِن خَلقِي
                   وبالعِصيـانِ تأتينـي
  فقـال : أَعِـد ْ! فأَعـَدتُ عليـه ، 

⇦ فقـامَ ودخـل بيتَه وردَّ الـباب، فسمعتُ نَحيبـَه مـن داخـل وهـو يُردِّدُ الـبيتَين  
 ["كشف الغطاء" لابن القيم (٧٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المزني: 
قال لي الشافعي:

رأيت ببغداد شاباً إذا قال: حدثنا
قال الناس كلهم: صدق
قلت: ومن هو؟ قال:أحمد بن حنبل.

سير أعلام النبلاء-11/195

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سليمان آل الشيخ -رحمه الله-:


"كثير من أهل الباطل
إنما يتركون الحق
خوفا من زوال دنياهم".

[الدرر السنية:٨\١٢٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رفع اليدين مضمومتين في الدعاء


 - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
- عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

- يضمُّ اليدين بعضهما إلى بعض ، كحالِ المُستجدي الذي يطلب مِن غيره أن يُعطيه شيئاً ، وأمَّا التَّفْريجُ والمباعدةُ بينهما فلا أعلمُ له أصلاً ؛ لا في السُّنَّةِ ، ولا في كلامِ العُلماءِ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن_القيم -رحمه الله- :


أهل الإسلام في الناس غرباء، والمؤمنون في أهل الإسلام غرباء، وأهل العلم في المؤمنين غرباء، وأهل السنة الذين يُميزونها من الأهواء والبدع هم غرباء، والداعون إليها الصابرون على أذى المخالفين هم أشد هؤلاء غربةً ولكن هؤلاء هم أهل الله حقا. فلا غربة عليهم وإنما غربتهم بين الأكثرين الذين قال الله عزوجل فيهم : {وإن تُطِع أَكثر مَن في الأرض يُضلّوك عن سبيلِ الله}، فأولئك هم الغرباء من الله ورسوله وغربتهم هي الغربة الموحشة. مدارج السالكين (3/195) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة /  ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 


• من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله ، والدلالة نوعان :

• - إما أن يدله بنفسه على الخير فيقول مثلاً : 
• - يسن لك أن تصلي ركعتين في الضحى ، يسن لك أن تختم صلاة الليل بالوتر وما أشبه ذلك هذه دلالة مباشرة .

 • - أو دلالة غير مباشرة بحيث يدله على من يدله على الخير مثل :
• - أن يسألك إنسان عن مسألة دينية وأنت لا تعرفها فتقول اسأل فلانا من العلماء الموثوقين   فتح ذي الجلال : (١٣٩/١٥)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بكر أبو زيد: (إن العفة  حجاب يمزقه الاختلاط؛ ولهذا صار طريق الإسلام التفريق والمباعدة بين المرأة  والرجل الأجنبي عنها، فالمجتمع الإسلامي مجتمع فردي لا زوجي؛ فللرجال  مجتمعاتهم، وللنساء مجتمعاتهن).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم: (ما عارض أحد الوحي بعقله إلا أفسد الله عليه عقله حتى يقول ما يضحك منه العقلاء). الصواعق المُرسلة: (3/ 1002).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

 - فربُ العالمين الذي بهرت العقولَ حكمتُه ورحمتُه* .. *كيف لا يجب على العبد أن يُسلم ما جهله من حكمته إلى ما علمه منها ؟!*
منهاج السنة 5-416
 كل ما خلقه - ﷻ - مما فيه شرٌّ جزئي إضافي ؛ ففيه من الخير العام والحكمة والرحمة أضعاف ذلك .*
 الفتاوى 14-267
قال الإمام ابن القيم
رحمه الله تبارك  يظن الظان أن التوكل مقصور على معلوم الرزق وقوة البدن ..*
- ولاريب أن هذاالتوكل ناقص بالنسبة إلى التوكل في إقامة الدين والدعوة إلى الله "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب في (شرح العلل ٥٧١/٢): 
ترك شعبة بن الحجاج حديث محمد بن مسلم لأنه رآه لا يُحسن يصلي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- :


" من صام اليوم عن شهواتِه أفطر عليها بعد مماتِه، ومن تعجّل ما حَرُم عليه قبل وفاته عوقب بحرمانه في الآخرة وَفَوَاتِه شاهد ذلك قوله تعالى :*
*(أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا) [الأحقاف: 20] ".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو داود السجستاني
 – رحمه الله -: 


" قلت لأبي عبد الله 
أحمد بن حنبل:
 أرى رجلاً من أهـل البيت مع
 رجل من أهل البدع، 
أترك كلامه؟ 

قال: 
لا، 
أو تُعْلِمه أن الذي رأيته معه
 صاحب بدعة، 
فإن ترك كلامه 
وإلا فألحقه به، 

قال ابن مسعود: 
المرء بخدنه"


قال الشيخ حمود التويجري
رحمه الله : 

" وهذه الرواية عن الإمام
 أحمد
 ينبغي تطبيقها على
 الذين يمدحون التبليغيين
 ويجادلون عنهم بالباطل،

 فمن كان منهم عالماً بأن 
التبليغيين من أهل البدع 
والضلالات 
والجهالات، 

وهو مع هذا يمدحهم 
ويجادل عنهم؛ 

فإنّه يلحق بهم، 
ويعامل بما يعاملون به،
 من البغض 
والهجر 
والتجنُّب، 

ومن كان جاهلاً بهم،
 فإنه ينبغي إعلامه بأنهم من
 أهل البدع 
والضلالات 
والجهالات، 

فإن لم يترك مدحهم
 والمجادلة عنهم بعد
 العلم بهم

، فإنه يُلحق بهم 
ويُعامل بما يُعاملون به"

[ القول البليغ 
( ص : 230-231 ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله :


• أعداءُ الإسلام لا يَخافُون من مَدافِعنا ولا من طيّاراتِنا ولا من رشّاشَاتنَا .

• ولكن يَخافُونَ من الدعوة إلى الله ومن ثم يَحرصون على الفُرقة.

• فأعداءُ الإسلام حَريصُون على تَفرقة كلمة الدعاة إلى الله .
فإيَّاكُم أن تَغترُّوا بمن يُريد أن يُفرق جَمعَكُم وأن يُفرّق كَلمتَكم ولَو بَلَغَت لحيتُه إلى ركبَته فَنتَبهُوا تَنبّهوا الأمر خطير.
[ غارة الأشرطة: ( ١ / ٢٠٤ ) ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن بطال: (فمن كان كثير الذنوب، وأراد أن يحطها الله  عنه بغير تعب: فليغتنم ملازمة مكان مصلاه بعد الصلاة، ليستكثر من دعاء  الملائكة، واستغفارهم له، فهو مرجو إجابته لقوله: (ولا يشفعون إلا لمن  ارتضى) الأنبياء/ 28 ، وقد أخبر عليه السلام أنه من وافق تأمينه تأمين  الملائكة: غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه، وتأمين الملائكة إنما هو مرة واحدة  عند تأمين الإمام، ودعاؤهم لمن قعد في مصلاه دائمًا أبدًا، ما دام قاعدًا  فيه، فهو أحرى بالإجابة). شرح صحيح البخارى " (2/ 95).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏إبن حزم رحمه الله تعالى 


《 _وسيردُ الجميع إلى عالم الغيب فيحكم بيننا فيما فيه نختلف وتالله لتطولن ندامةٌ من لم يجعل حظه من الدين والعلم إلا نصر قول فلان بعينه_ 》.[ الإحكام في أصول الأحكام ] ( 4 / 441 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نصيحة لكل مسلم
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - ‏"‏ قِيلَ : احْتَجْ إلَى مَنْ شِئْتَ تَكُنْ أَسِيرَهُ ، وَاسْتَغْنِ عَمَّنْ شِئْتَ تَكُنْ نَظِيرَهُ ، وَأَحْسِنْ إلَى مَنْ شِئْت تَكُنْ أَمِيرَهُ " .【 مجموع الفتاوى   (٣٩/١- ١٨٥/١٠) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :


 - فربُ العالمين الذي بهرت العقولَ حكمتُه ورحمتُه* .. *كيف لا يجب على العبد أن يُسلم ما جهله من حكمته إلى ما علمه منها 
منهاج السنة 5-416
- كل ما خلقه - ﷻ - مما فيه شرٌّ جزئي إضافي ؛ ففيه من الخير العام والحكمة والرحمة أضعاف ذلك .*
الفتاوى 14-267
قال الإمام ابن القيم
 رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :
 يظن الظان أن التوكل مقصور على معلوم الرزق وقوة البدن ..*
ولاريب أن هذاالتوكل ناقص بالنسبة إلى التوكل في إقامة الدين والدعوة إلى الله "* مدارج السالكين 2-140
- البدار بالانتقام حال الغضب : يُعقب ندماً*  بدائع الفوائد 3-136

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن المطروشى الاثرى
					

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب في (شرح العلل ٥٧١/٢): 
ترك شعبة بن الحجاج حديث محمد بن مسلم لأنه رآه لا يُحسن يصلي .


على رسلك 
وتمهل ولا تستعجل ! 

فهذا الجرح غير مسقط للعدالة ان صح أنه لا يحسن الصلاة 
فيحتمل أن شعبة رآه قد ترك فعلا من أفعال الصلاة هو عنده سنة وأبو الزبير يرى خلافه 
ولا يكاد يوجد فعل من أفعالها أو أقوالها الا وللأئمة فيه أقوال مختلفة 
وفي التهذيب (و قال هشام بن عمار ، عن سويد بن عبد العزيز : قال لى شعبة : تأخذ عن 
أبى الزبير و هو لا يحسن أن يصلى ! .)) انتهى 
لكن سويد هذا قد ندم بعد ذلك , قال ابن عدي عن سويد 
( حَدَّثَنا أبو التقي، حَدَّثَنا سويد وسأله رجل يا أبا مُحَمد لم تمسك، عَن أَبِي الزبير قَالَ 
خدعني شعبة؛ فقال لي: لا تحمل عنه؛ فإني رأيته يسيء صلاته، وليتني ما كنت رأيت شعبة))انتهى 

وابن شاهين كذلك , 
 وَقَالَ بن معِين أَبُو الزبير الْمَكِّيّ صَاحب جَابر ثِقَة نَا عبد الله بن سُلَيْمَان بن الْأَشْعَث نَا أَبُو بَقِي هِشَام بن عبد الْملك قَالَ نَا سُوَيْد بن عبد الْعَزِيز قَالَ قَالَ لي بعض أَصْحَابنَا لم لم تحمل عَن أبي الزبير قلت خدعني شُعْبَة قَالَ لَا تحمل عَنهُ اني رَأَيْته يسيء صلَاته)) 
بل روى  ابن عدي  بالاسناد السابق أن شعبة خالف ما نهى عنه وحدث عن أبي الزبير 
حَدَّثَنا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ، قَال: قَال لي سويد بن عَبد العزيز قَال لي شُعْبَة لا تأخذ، عَن أَبِي الزبير، وَهو لا يحسن يصلي وتأخذ عن أَبَان بن أَبِي عياش، وإِنَّما كَانَ قتادة يروي عنه أنس مِئَتَي حديث، وَهو يروي ألف حديث قَالَ ثم ذهب هُوَ فأخذ منهم.)) انتهى 

وحسبه أن مالكا روى عنه وكذا أيوب
قال ابن عدي 



و قال أبو أحمد بن عدى : و قد حدث عنه شعبة أحاديث أفرادا كل حديث ينفرد به رجل عن شعبة ، و روى مالك عن أبى الزبير أحاديث ، و كفى بأبى الزبير صدقا أن يحدث عنه مالك ، فإن مالكا لا يروى إلا عن ثقة ، و لا أعلم أحدا من الثقات تخلف عن أبى الزبير إلا و قد كتب عنه و هو فى نفسه ثقة ،))
وقد قدح فيه بأشياء أخرى لا توجب اسقاط الرواية عنه 
وانما عيب عليه التدليس 



*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله:
> 
> "الصديقُ؛ من ماشى أخاه على عرَجه، إن رأى سيئة وطِئها بالقدم، وإن رأى حسنة رفعها على علَم".


بارك الله فيكم.
قاله أبو الفتح ضياء الدين نصرالله بن محمد ابن الأثير في " المثل السائر في أدب الكاتب والشاعر " 1 / 116 .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن رجب: (مدة الشباب قصيرة كمدة زهر الربيع وبهجته ونضارته، فإذا يبس وابيض فقد آن ارتحاله). [لطائف المعارف (313)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله 
هو مثل ما ذكرتم 
لا أعرف أحيانا 
ينقطع النت ولا يذكر المصدر أو المرجع 
وأحيانا لا يكتمل النص 
نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد للجميع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :


" الأدب مع الله تبارك وتعالى هو القيام بدينه ، والتأدب بآدابه ظاهرا وباطنا "

مدارج السالكين م 2 / ص 364

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة: 
                                    قال الألباني : أن ابن أبي حاتم ذكر في أول كتاب التفسير أنه تحرى إخراجه بأصح الأخبار إسنادا وأثبتها متنا. كما ذكره ابن تيمية.      وتعقبه فقال: (هذا ) ليس على عمومه فليعلم هذا.     السلسلة الضعيفة 1/485

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سنة مهجورة:
 ‏قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : (إذا خرجت من منزلك فصل ركعتين تمنعانك مخرج  السوء، وإذا دخلت إلى منزلك فصل ركعتين تمنعانك مدخل السوء). حسنه الألباني  الصحيحة: (١٣٢٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مَنْ رضي عن نفسه كثر الساخطون عليه.*«عيون الأخبار١-٣٢٦»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئـل الإمـام أحـمد رحمه الله تعالى 


《  متى الـراحـة ؟ 

قـال : عنـد أوّل قـدم أضعهـا في الـجنة  》


▣ [ طبقات الحنابلة - (٢٩١/١) ]



۞ قـال الإمـام أحـمد رحمه الله تعالى : 

《  إن أحببـت أن يـدوم الله لك على مـا تحـبُّ :
 فـدم لـه على مـا يحـبُّ  》


 ▣ [ البداية والنهاية - (٣٣٠/١٠) ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال يونس بن عبيد: (ليس أغرب من السنة، وأغرب منها من يعرفها).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (والبدعة مقرونة بالفرقة، كما أن السنة مقرونة  بالجماعة، فيقال: أهل السنة والجماعة، كما يقال البدعة والفرقة).  الاستقامة: (1/42).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة لطيفة من السيرة النبوية وسير الصحابة الكرام


عديل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

*طَلْحَة بن عُبَيْد اللّه*التَّيمي القُرشي ت (٣٦هـ )*

٭ أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، 

٭٭ ومن السابقين الأولين إلى الإسلام، 

٭٭٭ وأحد الستة أصحاب الشورى الذين اختارهم عمر بن الخطاب ليختاروا الخليفة من بعده.. 

٭٭٭٭ *كان من أزواجه أربع نسوة تزوج*النبي*صلى الله عليه وسلم أخت كل منهن:* 

قال*ابنُ السَّكَنِ:

*"يقال إن طلحة تزوَّج أربعَ نسوةٍ عند النبيّ*صلى*الله عليه وسلم أخْتُ كل منهن:

-*أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر أخت*عائشة 

-*وحَمْنة بنت جحش*أخت*زينب 

- والفارعة بنت أبي سفيان أخت*أم حبيبة 

- ورُقيّة بنت أبي أمية أخت*أم سلمة". 
رضي الله عنهم وعنهنّ جميعاً

[الإصابة لابن حجر٢-٢٣٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال البيهقي (الزهد الكبير ص110):
 وكل ذلك في مسلم لا يمنعه مخالطة الناس ومعاشرتهم من عبادة الله تعالى وإخلاص العمل لله عز وجل، فإن كان ذلك يمنعه منه، وإذا عزلهم اشتغل بالعبادة وتفرغ لها فاعتزالهم والاشتغال بالعبادة أولى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخنا العلامةالشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبوزيد .
 رحمه الله تعالى 

وصديق الفضيلة هذا "عملةٌ صعبةٌ" يعزُّ الحصول عليها.

ومن نفيس كلام هشام بن عبد الملك "م سنة ١٢٥ هـ"قوله:
"ما بقى من لذَّات الدنيا شيءٌ إلا أخٌ أرفع مؤونة التحفُّظ بيني وبينه" أهـ.

ومن لطيف ما يقيَّد قول بعضهم:

"العزلة من غير عين العلم: زلة, ومن غير زاي الزُّهد: عِلَّة".



المجموعة العلمية للشيخ بكر أبوزيد-رحمه الله-

صـ ١٧١ - ١٧٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد لابنه :
"ما كتبت عن فلان؟. فذكر له أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يخرج يوم العيد من طريق ويرجع من أخرى. فقال الأمام أحمد بن حنبل : إنا لله سنة من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تبلغني".

قال ابن الجوزي:"وهذا قوله مع إكثاره وجمعه فكيف بمن لم يكتب؟. واذا كتب غسل، أفترى إذا غُسلت الكتب، ودُفنت، على ما يعتمد في الفتاوى والحوادث؟. على فلان الزاهد، أو فلان الصوفي، أو على الخواطر فيما يقع لها؟.!. نعوذ بالله من الضلال بعد الهدى".
(تلبيس إبليس).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبد البر رحمه اللّه :


الــرزق مقـسوم ، والحـريـص محـرومٌ ، والحسـود مغمـومٌ ، والبخيـل مذمـوم 

«بهجـة المــجالس ٢٨»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو إسماعيل عبدالله بن محمد الأنصاري
مذهبُ أحمدَ أحمدُ مذهبٍ*.
الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة ١/ ١١٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفرح عندما يصاب الكفار بمصيبة


قال الشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ في شرحه على زاد المستقنع (4/58) تعليقاً على قول الماتن ( إلا أن تنزل بالمسلمين ) .

قال ـ رحمه الله ـ : *أما إن نزلت بالكفار نازلة فذلك مما يشكر الله عليه ، وليس مما يدعا برفعه .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كيف تتعب الشيطان وترتاح من شره


عن أبي هريرة ، قال : 
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ صل الله عليه وسلم : 
*ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﻨﻀﻲ ﺷﻴﻄﺎﻧﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻨﻀﻲ ﺃﺣﺪﻛﻢ ﺑﻌﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻔﺮﻩ*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقال : 
قد غلِطَ في كلامه ، وقد غلِتَ في حسابه

الغلطُ في الكلام ،والغَلَت في الحساب!

[المزهر للسيوطي ٣/٢٢٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الكشاف للزمخشري

- ومفاتيح الغيب للرازي
وجامع التفسير للراغب الأصفهاني

يقول عنها د. عبدالعزيز حاجي:
"هذه الكتب الثلاثة تعد الأساس في تفسير البيضاوي"
[البيضاوي مفسراً ١٦٦]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (البدع مظانّ النفاق، كما أنّ السنن شعائر الإيمان).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام يكتب بماء الذهب 


كتب رجل إلى الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنهما- : أن اكتب إلي بالعلم كله.
فكتب إليه ابن عمر :
«إن العلم كثير، ولكن إن استطعت أن تلقى الله خفيف الظهر من دماء الناس، خميص البطن من أموالهم، كافًا لسانك عن أعراضهم، لازمًا لأمر جماعتهم؛ فافعل.. والسلام ».سير أعلام النبلاء (3/ 222).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال وهيب بن الورد: (نظَرْنَا في هذا الحديث فلم نجد شيئًا أرقَّ لهذه  القلوب ولا أشدَّ استجلابًا للحق من قراءة القرآن لمن تدبره).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قالَ محمدُ بن كعب القُرَظي: (لا تصحَبَنَّ من الإخوان مَنْ  قدرُ منزلَتِك عنده على قدْرِ حاجَتِه إليكَ، فإذا انقطعَت أسبابُ  حَوَائِجِه منكَ انقطعت أسبابُ مودته عنك). تاريخ دمشق: (148/55).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام عظيم للإمام الذّهبيّ  رحمه الله 


" فكم من رجل نطق بالحق ّ، وأمر بالمعروف ، فيسلّط الله عليه من يؤذيه لسوء قصده ، وحبّه للرّئاسة الدّينيّة ، فهذا داء خفيّ سار في نفوس الفقهاء ، كما أنّه داء سار في نفوس المنفقين من الأغنياء وأرباب الوقوف والتّرب المزخرفة ، وهو داء خفيّ يسري في نفوس الجند والأمراء والمجاهدين ...
*فمن طلب العلم للعمل كسره العلم ، وبكى على نفسه ، ومن طلب العلم للمدارس والإفتاء والفخر والرّياء ، تحامق ، واختال ، وازدرى بالنّاس ، وأهلكه العجب ، ومقتته الأنفس* 

{قد أفلح من زكّاها * وقد خاب من دسّاها}

 أي دسّسها بالفجور والمعصية".[ سير أعلام النبلاء  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وما نهض الرجال العظام بالعظائم إلاَّ بعد أَن صفت عقائدهم من شوائب الشك والتردد!!»
المُصلِحُ : مُحمّد البَشِير الإِبراهِيمي
الآثار 2/ص344

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة ذهبية 

ذكر الحافظ ف تعجيل المنفعة 355/918 في ثنايا ترجمته لأحد الرواة
وقد كان عبدالله بن أحمد لا يكتب إلا عمن يأذن له أبوه في الكتابة عنه
ولهذا كان معظم شيوخه ثقات 
وإني لاعجب من إغفال ابن حبان هذا في ثقاته.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حكم_الفرح_بمصاب_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 


يُحكى أنّ بعضَ أصحاب الماشية كان يشوبُ اللّبنَ ويبيعهُ على أنه خالص ، فأرسلَ الله عليه سَيلًا فذهبَ بالغنم ، فجعلَ يعجبُ .

 فأُتيَ في مَنامهِ فقيل له : أتعجَبُ من أخذِ السّيل غنمكَ ؟ .. إنه تلك القطَرات التي شبتَ بها اللّبن ؛ اجتمعتْ وصارتْ سيلًا .

فقِسْ على هذه الحكاية ما تراهُ في نفسكَ وفي غيركَ تعلَمْ حينئذٍ أنّ الله قائمٌ بالقِسط ، وأنه قائمٌ على كلّ نفسٍ بما كسبتْ ، وأنه لا يظلمُ مثقال ذرّة .
مفتاح دار السعادة (253/1) ، منهج السلف في التعامل مع الفتن (ص38) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الإمام صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله في ((المنحة الربانية)) (ص 270)
: ((قوله: ((ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علمًا)) يعني: العلم الشرعي الديني، أما سلوك الطريق للعلم الدنيوي فهذا مباح، ولكن سلوك الطريق للعلم الشرعي هذا المشروع، قد يكون واجبًا، أو مستحبًا، وسلوك الطريق يشمل الطريق الحسي بأن تسافر وترحل لطلب العلم، ويشمل الطريق المعنوي، بأن تقرأ وتحفظ، وتتفهم النصوص من الكتاب والسنة، هذا سلوك لطريق العلم، شراء الكتب النافعة، والقراءة فيها والتأمل فيها، ودراستها على العلماء، هذا من سلوك الطريق لطلب العلم، وهو طريق معنوي)) اهــ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

كان يُقال : " من كان بالله أعرف كان منه أخوف " ، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان يوم الريح والغيم خاف ، وخشي أن يكون عذابًا ، وعُرف ذلك في وجهه ، وصار يقبل ويدبر كالخائف الوجل …*

*• - وعليه ، فينبغي للإنسان إذا رأى الغيم ولا سيما الغيم الذي يخرج عن العادة إما بجُهمته وسواده وثقله ، وإما بقصف رعده ، وكذلك الريح ، فينبغي أن يخاف منه ؛ لأنه قد يكون غضبًا ، ولكن من كان قلبه ميتًا فإنه إذا رأى كسفًا من السماء ساقطًا يقول : هذا سحاب مركوم ، وهذا ليس بشيء 【 التعليق على صحيح مسلم (٦١٣/٤) 】
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه رحمات رب العالمين -
- وفي أيام الشتاء تغيم السماء كثيرًا فيخرج بعض الناس ، ويتمشى ، ولا يتأثر بهذا الغيم ، ولاشك أن هذا من قسوة القلب ، يعني : الآن الرياح تعصف ، والرعود تقصف ، والغيوم تتكاثف وتسوّد ، والقلب قاسٍ ، بل إن بعض الناس لا ينسب هذا إلى الله عز وجل ، ويقول : هذا من العوامل الطبيعية ، وهذه كوارث طبيعية ، وما أشبه ذلك ، لكننا نتبرأ إلى الله من هؤلاء 【 التعليق على صحيح مسلم (٦١٦/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"قال الربيع،
 سمعت الشافعي يقول: لو أن محمد بن الحسن كان يكلمنا على قدر عقله ما فهمنا عنه ولكنه كان يكلمنا على قدر عقولنا فنفهمه"

الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح، (2 / 165)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام الشاطبي -رحمه الله 


[ الشرطُ الثاني : أنْ يتحرى كتبَ المتقدّمين مِنْ أهلِ العلم المراد، فإنهم أقعدُ بهِ منْ غيرهِم من المتأخرين، وأصلُ ذلكَ التجربةُ والخَبَرُ: أمَّا التجربةُ فهو أمرٌ مشاهد في أيّ علمٍ كان فالمتأخرُ لا يبلغُ مِنْ الرسوخِ في علمٍ مَا مابلغه المتقدمُ، وحسبكَ منْ ذلكَ أهلُ كلّ علمٍ عمليّ أو نظريّ، فأعمالُ المتقدمين -في إصلاحِ دنياهم ودينهم- على خلافِ أعمالِ المتأخرين؛ وعلومُهم في التحقيقِ أقعدُ، فتحققُ الصحابةِ بعلوم الشريعة ليسَ كتحققِ التابعين؛ والتابعونَ ليسوا كتابعيهم؛ وهكذا إلى الآن، ومَنْ طالعَ سيرهَم وأقوالَهم وحكاياتِهم أبصرَ العَجبَ في هذا المعنى، وأما الخَبَرُ ففي الحديث "خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم"...والأخبا رُ هنا كثيرةٌ، وهى تدلُ على نقصِ الدينِ والدنيا، وأعظمُ ذلكَ العلم، فهو إذا في نقصٍ بلا شك، فلذلك صارتْ كتب المتقدمين وكلامهم وسيرهم أنفع لمن أراد الأخذ بالاحتياط في العلم على أيّ نوعٍ كان، وخصوصاً علم الشريعة، الذي هو العروةُ الوثقى، والوزَر الأحمى وبالله تعالى التوفيق ]
الموافقات ( 1 / 97-99)
قال ابن تيمية ت(٧٢٨ هــ):
ومن آتاه الله علمآ وإيمانآ؛ علم أنه لا يكون عند المتأخرين من التحقيق إلا ما هو دون تحقيق السلف، لا في العلم، ولا في العمل.
ومن كان له خبرة بالنظريات والعقليات وبالعمليات، علم أن مذهب الصحابة دائم أرجح من قول من بعدهم، وأنه لا يبتدع أحد قولآ في الإسلام إلا كان خطأ، وكان الصواب قد سبق إليه من قبله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> في ثنايا ترجمته لأحد الرواة


*لا تقل: (في ثنايا الكتاب) ، وقل: ( في أثناء الكتاب)
**الصواب ( في أثناء كذا ) وليس ( أثناء كذا )
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل في الإمام الطبري:  (إنه كالقارئ الذي لا يعرف إلا القرآن، وكالمحدث الذي لا يعرف إلا الحديث،  وكالفقيه الذي لا يعرف إلا الفقه، وكالنحوي الذي لا يعرف إلا النحو؛  لبراعته وتعمقه في كل هذه العلوم، فصار كالجامعة لكنها تسعى على قدمين).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المسألة خلافية 
وفقكم الله 
وقد كنت سابقا تتبعت بعض ما قيل فيها 
ولكن للأمانة العلمية فالصواب هو ما ذكرت 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب (شرح علل الترمذي ٢/٨٣٤): 
والأغلب أن الفقيه يروي الحديث بما يفهمه من المعنى، وأفهام الناس تختلف، ولهذا نرى كثيراً من الفقهاء يتأولون الأحاديث بتأويلات مستبعدة جدًا .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

*• - إِنَّ الذُّنُوبَ كُلَّهَا مِنْ شُعَبِ الشِّرْكِ ، فَالتَّوْحِيدُ يُذْهِبُ أَصْلَ الشِّرْكِ ، وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ يَمْحُو فُرُوعَهُ 【 مجموع الفتاوى ٦٩٧/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب :
‏فمن انكسر قلبه لله 
تعالى ، واستكان وخشع وتواضع 
‏جبره الله عز وجل ورفعه بقدر ذلك .‏" مجموع الرسائل ٧٩/٤ "
‏➖➖➖
‏قال رجل لأبي الدرداءرضي الله عنه:
‏علمني كلمة ينفعني الله بها؟
‏فقال له: هب عرضك لله،فمن سبك أو شتمك فدعه لله.
‏"حلية الأولياء"
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

 عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - إنَّ مِنْ الْقَوَاعِدِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي هِيَ مِنْ جِمَاعِ الدِّينِ : تَأْلِيفَ الْقُلُوبِ وَاجْتِمَاعَ الْكَلِمَةِ وَصَلَاحَ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : { فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ } .

• - وَيَقُولُ : { وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا } .

• - وَيَقُولُ : { وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } . 

• - وَأَمْثَالُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ النُّصُوصِ الَّتِي تَأْمُرُ بِالْجَمَاعَةِ والائتلاف وَتَنْهَى عَنْ الْفُرْقَةِ وَالِاخْتِلَافِ .

• - وَأَهْلُ هَذَا الْأَصْلِ : هُمْ أَهْلُ الْجَمَاعَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْخَارِجِينَ عَنْهُ هُمْ أَهْلُ الْفُرْقَةِ .

• - وَجِمَاعُ السُّنَّةِ : طَاعَةُ الرَّسُولِ ﷺ .

وَلِهَذَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ فِي صَحِيحِهِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ " { إنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْضَى لَكُمْ ثَلَاثًا : أَنْ تَعْبُدُوهُ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَأَنْ تَعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا وَأَنْ تَنَاصَحُوا مَنْ وَلَّاهُ اللَّهُ أُمُورَكُمْ } . 【 مجموع الفتاوى            (٥١/٢٨) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  أسدُ بنُ موسى في: (كتاب الورع): حدثنا الفضيلُ بن عياض، عن منصور، عن  تميم بن سلمة قال: قال ابنُ عامر-كان أميرًا على البصرة-: لعبد الله بن  عمر: (أرأيتَ هذا العقاب التي نُسَهِّلُها، والعيون التي نُفَجِّرُها، ألنا  فيها أجرٌ؟ فقال ابن عمر: أما علمتَ أنَّ خبيثاً لا يُكَفِّرُ خبيثاً قط).

وقال أيضًا: حدثنا عبدُ الرحمان بنُ زياد، عن أبي مليح، عن ميمون بن  مِهران قال: قال ابنُ عمر لابنِ عامر وقد سأله عن العتق: (مَثَلُكَ مثلُ  رجلٍ سرق إبلَ حاجٍّ، ثم جاهد بها في سبيل الله، فانظر هل يقبل منه؟).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

روي عن الجاحظ أنه قال: نسيت كنيتي ثلاث أيام حتى أتيت أهلي فقلت لهم: بم أكنى؟ قالوا: بأبي عثمان. نوادر ذهبية: (صـ 46).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تترك الدعـاءَ لوالديك ..


عن أبي هريرةَ - رضي الله عنه -  قال : قال رَسُولُ الله ﷺ : «إنَّ الرجلَ لترفعُ درجتُه في الجنةِ فيقولُ : أنَّىٰ ليَ هذا ؟ فيقالُ : باستغفارِ ولدكِ لَكَ».

 صححه الألباني - صحيح الجامع الصغير- (1617) .

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :
"ولا يزال الولد الصالح يستغفر لأبيه، حتى يُغفر له، ثم ترفع درجته في الجنة.

 شرح الوصية الصغرى(صـ131) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:

"كره جماعة من السلف السؤال عما لم يقع لما يتضمن من:

التكلف في الدين

والتنطع

والرجم بالظن من غير ضرورة .


 الفتح 470/14

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى :



 "متى رأيت صاحبك قد غضب ، وأخذ يتكلم بما لا يصلح فلا ينبغي أن تعقِد على ما يقول خِنصراً - أي لا تأخذ ما يقول بعين الاعتبار - ولا أن تؤاخذه به ؛ فإن حاله حال السكران ، لا يدري ما يجري .
۞ بل اصبر لفورته ، ولا تعوِّل عليها؛ فإن الشيطان قد غلبه ، والطبع قد هاج ، والعقل قد استتر .
۞ ومتى أخذت في نفسك عليه ، وأجبته بمقتضى فعله كنت كعاقل واجه مجنونا ً، أو كمفيق عاتب مغمى عليه ، فالذنب لك .
۞ بل انظر بعين الرحمة ، وتلمح تصريف القدر له ، وتفرج في لعب الطبع به ، واعلم أنه إذا انتبه ندم على ما جرى ، وعرف لك فضل الصبر .
۞ ، …… وهذه الحالة ينبغي أن يتعلمها الولد عند غضب الوالد ، والزوجة عند غضب الزوج ؛ فتتركه يشتفي بما يقول ، ولا تعوِّل على ذلك ؛ فسيعود نادما معتذرا ً.
۞… ، وأكثر الناس على غير هذا الطريق: متى رأوا غضباناً قابلوه بما يقول ويعمل وهذا على غير مقتضى الحكمة ، بل الحكمة ما ذكرته (وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلاَّ الْعَالِمُونَ).

                صيد الخاطر  (468)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال وهب بن مُنبِّه: (مَثَلُ الذي يدعو بغير عمل، كمثل الذي يرمي بغير وَتَر).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل لسفيان: (لو دعوتَ الله؟ قالَ: إنَّ تركَ الذنوب هوَ الدعاء).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر اﻵجــري رحمه الله:


«فإن الفتن على وجوه كثيــرة:
قــــد مضى منها فتن عظيمة..
نجا منها أقوام ..
وهلك فيها أقوام :
- باتباعهم الهوى!.
- وإيثارهم للدنيا!.

▪ فمن أراد الله تعالى به خيرا:
- فتح له باب الدعاء.
- والتجأ إلى مولاه الكريم.
- وخاف على دينه.
- وحفظ لسانه.
- وعرف زمانه.
- ولزم الحجة الواضحة؛ السواد الأعظم.
- ولم يتلون في دينه.
- وعبد ربه تعالى.
فترك الخوض في الفتنة.
فإن الفتنة يفتضح عندها خلق كثير».

المصدر كتاب الـشـريعـة (١/٣٩٢).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فى مسائل الإمام أحمد رواية أبى داود السجستانى من كتاب السير وأحمد يتكلم  عن مسألة فى ترتيب الجيش يوم الإغارة فذكروا المغانم فقال....... مَا يُصْنَعُ بِالْغَنَائِمِ !، إِنَّمَا يُرَادُ سَلَامَةُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ..  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

‏
‏" أمّا طلبُ حفظ القرآن ؛ فهو مُقدَّم على كثيرٍ ممّا يّسمّيه النّاسُ علماً !".
‏
‏الفتاوى الكبرى ٢٣٥/٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :


"إصابةُ السنةِ أفضل من كثرة العمل، ولذا قال ﷻ: ﴿ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا﴾ ولم يقل أكثر عملا."
صفة الصلاة - ص١٧٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺳﻤﻊ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹ*ﺳﻼ*ﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ:

ـ[ﺇﻳﺎﻙ ﻧﻌﺒﺪ] ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺀ.
ـ[ﻭﺇﻳﺎﻙ ﻧﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ] ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ.
ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻋُﻮﻓﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﺑـ [ﺇﻳﺎﻙ ﻧﻌﺒﺪ]ـ
ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻌُﺠْﺐ ﺑـ [ﻭﺇﻳﺎﻙ ﻧﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ]ـ
ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻀﻼ*ﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﻞﺑـ [ﺍﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻢ]ـ

ﻋﻮﻓﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺿﻪ ﻭﺃﺳﻘﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﺭﻓﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺛﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻤﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻤﺔ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤُﻨْﻌَﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ [ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻀﻮﺏ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ] ﻭﻫﻢ ﺃﻫﻞ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺪ: ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻋﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻭﻋﺪﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻨﻪ [ﻭﻻ* ﺍﻟﻀﺎﻟﻴﻦ] ﻭﻫﻢ ﺃﻫﻞ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ، ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺟﻬﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻩ.ﻭﺣُﻖ  ّ ﻟﺴﻮﺭﺓ ﺗﺸﺘﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀﻳﻦ:- 
ﺃﻥ ﻳُﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰٰ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺽ، ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻈﻴﻢ ﻓﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻷ*ﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻥ”.
ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻜﻴﻦ (ﺝ1-ﺹ127)

----------


## أحمد القلي

> قيل لسفيان: (لو دعوتَ الله؟ قالَ: إنَّ تركَ الذنوب هوَ الدعاء).


 *وان من الذنوب ترك الدعاء 
 عن النعمان بن بشير  عن النبي  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ الدُّعَاءُ هُوَ الْعِبَادَةُ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لكم ان الَّذين يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين ) 
أخرجه الأربعة  وَصححه الترمذي 

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الذهبي: 

ﺻﺢّ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺑﻴﻌﺔ ﻗﺎﻝ:
اﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻓﻀﻴﻠﺔ.
سير أعلام النبلاء ٩٠/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مؤلمة لبعض الناس ؛ ولكنها تثلج صدور البعض! 

 قال إمام دار الهجرة مالك ابن أنس - رحمه الله تعالى -

” ما تعلّمت العلم إلاّ لنفسي ؛ وما تعلّمت ليحتاج الناس إليّ ؛ وكذلك كان النّاس “ اهـ .

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٦٦/٨) .

                               -------------------

❍ وقال إبراهيم بن أدهم - رحمه الله تعالى -

 ” ما صدق الله عبد أحب الشهرة “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٣٩٣/٧) .

                            ------------------

❍ وقال شعبة - رحمه الله تعالى - 

” وددت أني وقّاد حمَّامٍ ؛ وأني لم أعرف الحديث “ اهـ .

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٢٣١/٢) .

                       ----------------

❍ وقال أبوالعالية - رحمه الله تعالى -

 ” تعلّمت الكتابة والقرآن : فما شعر بي أهلي ؛ ولا رُئي في ثوبي مدادٌ قطّ  “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٢١٠/٤) .

                           ----------------

❍ وقال الربيع بن خثيم - رحمه الله تعالى - 

” كل ما لا يُراد به وجه الله يضمحِل “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٢٥٩/٤) .

                           ------------------

❍ وقال سفيان لابن المبارك - رحمهما الله تعالى -

” إيّاك والشهرة : فما أتيت أحداً ؛ إلاّ وقد نهى عن الشهرة “ اهـ . 

انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٢٦٠/٧) .

                        -------------------

❍ وقال همّام - رحمه الله تعالى -

” إنّي لأستحيي من الله : أنظر في الكتاب ؛ وأحفظ الحديث ؛ لكي أحدّث النّاس “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٢٩٩/٧) .

                       ----------------

❍ كان الخليل بن أحمد - رحمه الله تعالى -

 ” إذا أفاد إنساناً شيئاً ؛ لم يُرِه بأنه أفاده ؛ وإذا استفاد من أحدٍ شيئاً ؛ أراه بأنه استفاد منه “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٤٣١/٧) .

                        -----------------

❍ وقال أبوبكر بن عياش - رحمه الله تعالى - 

” الدخول في العلم سهل ؛ لكن الخروج منه إلى الله شديد “ اهـ .

 • انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٥٠٣/٨) .

                        -----------------

❍ وقال الخريبي - رحمه الله تعالى - عن الحديث :

 ” من أراد به دنيا ؛ فدنيا ؛ ومن أراد به آخرة ؛ فآخرة “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٣٤٩/٩) .

                          ---------------

❍ وقال بشر بن الحارث - رحمه الله تعالى -

” لا تعمل لتُذكر ؛ اكتم الحسنة كما تكتم السيئة “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٤٧٦/١٠) .

                        -----------------

❍ وقال سحنون - رحمه الله تعالى - 

” كان بعض من مضى يُريد أن يتكلّم بالكلمة ؛ ولو تكلّم بها لانتفع بها خلقٌ كثير : فيحبسها ؛ ولا يتكلّم بها مخافة المباهاة “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٦٦/١٢) .

                        ------------------

❍ وقال ابن هرمز - رحمه الله تعالى -

 ” ينبغي للعالم أن يُورِّثَ جلساءه من بعده لا أدري“ اهـ . 

• انظر : (تاريخ الإسلام) (١٥٩/٨) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏«أفهام الصحابة فوق أفهام جميع الأمة ، 
وعلمهم بمقاصد نبيهم ﷺ وقواعد دينه و
شرعه أتمّ من علم كل من جاء بعدهم» ⁧ 
ابن_القيم ⁩
‏الطرق الحكمية(٣٢٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

درة غالية


قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

(وكذلك الشام كانوا في أول الإسلام في سعادة الدنيا والدين؛
ثم جرت فتن وخرج الملك من أيديهم؛
ثم سلط عليهم المنافقون الملاحدة والنصارى بذنوبهم واستولوا على بيت المقدس وقبر الخليل، وفتحوا البناء الذي كان عليه وجعلوه كنيسة؛
ثم صلح دينهم فأعزهم الله ونصرهم على عدوهم لما أطاعوا الله ورسوله واتبعوا ما أنزل إليهم من ربهم؛
فطاعة الله ورسوله قطب السعادة وعليها تدور)
"مجموع الفتاوى" (437/27)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

موعظة.


وعظ الشافعي تلميذه المزني فقال له :

" اتق الله 
ومثل الآخرة في قلبك
واجعل الموت نصب عينك
ولا تنس موقفك بين يدي الله،
وكن من الله على وجل،
واجتنب محارمه
وأد فرائضه
وكن مع الحق حيث كان، 
ولا تستصغرن نعم الله عليك وإن قلت 
وقابلها بالشكر 
وليكن صمتك تفكراً، 
وكلامك ذكراً، 
ونظرك عبره،

 واستعذ بالله من النار بالتقوى ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :

"وكل من كان للباطل أعلم ؛ كان للحق أشد تعظيما وبقدره أعرف إذا هدي إليه " 
الفتاوى 5/ 118

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :


 ( نواب إبليس في الأرض : هم الذين يُثبطون الناس عن طلب العلم ، والتفقه في الدين ،

فهؤلاء أضرُّ عليهم من شياطين الجن ؛ فإنهم يَحُولون بين القلوب ، وبين هدى الله وطريقه ) .
مفتاح دار السعادة (١/١٦٠)
 أسأل الله أن يبعدنا
      وإياكم عن هذه الآفات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كم يمضي عليك من الوقت "ساكتاً

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"السكوت بلا قراءة ولا ذكر ولا دعاء، ليس عبادة ولا مأمورا به.

بل يفتح باب الوسوسة، فالاشتغال
بِذِكْر الله أفضل من السكوت".
( الفتاوى الكبرى 2 / 298 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض:


"لو أن المبتدع تواضع
لكتاب الله
وسنة نبيه ﷺ
لاتبع وما ابتدع
ولكنه أُعجب برأيه
فاقتدى بما اخترع".

[التذكرةفي الوعظ:٩٧]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أعرابي: (الله يُخْلِفُ ما أتْلَفَ الناسُ، والدهرُ يُتْلف ما  جَمَعُوا،وكم مِنْ مِيتَةٍ عِلَّتُها طَلَبُ الحياةِ، وحياةٍ سَبَبُها  التَّعَرُّضُ للمَوْتِ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حكى ابن جرير وجوها أربع في تفسير  قول الله ﷻ :﴿ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم﴾، منها: (ليسأل الأفواه الصادقة عن القلوب المخلصة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم فى تفسير  قول الله ﷻ :﴿ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم﴾ عجبًا  والله؛ سُئلوا وحوسبوا وهم صـادقين، فكـيف بالله بالكاذبين !). إغاثة  اللهفان (١/٨٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تقي الدين رحمه الله تعالى:

《فقد تبين أن *أصل السعادة* وأصل النجاة من العذاب هو *توحيد الله* والإيمان برسله واليوم الآخر والعمل الصالح》. نقض المنطق (ص: ١٧٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي:

بَقِيَ شيخنا ابن تيمية أزيدَ من سنة يُفسّر سورة:"نوح"..
كان-رحمه الله-بحرا لا تُكدّره الدلاء..
"تاريخ الإسلام 9/734"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
:
ينبغي للإنسان دائما أن يسأل الله أن يجعله مباركا أينما كان في قوله وفعله حتى يكون فيه الخير في نفسه وفي فعله. التعليق على المنتقى ٣/ ١٢٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى
 : "طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة" .
"المنتظم" لابن الجوزي (1 / 137) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الصــــلاةُ
قــالَ العلامــةُ ابنُ القيــم - رحمه اللهُ :

ولا يزال الله مقبلاً على عبده ما دام العبد مقبلا على صلاته، فإذا التفت بقلبه أو بصره أعرض الله تعالى عنه.

الوابل الصيب (٣١)]
وقــالَ أيضــًا:

فالصلاة المقبولة والعمل المقبول أن يصلي العبد صلاة تليق بربه .

[ الوابل الصيب (٣٣)]
وقــالَ أيضــًا:

فمن قرت عينه بصلاته في الدنيا قرت عينه بقربه من ربه في الآخرة .

[ الوابل الصيب (٣٤)]


 وقــالَ أيضــًا:

ومن قرت عينه بالله قرت به كل عين .

[ الوابل الصيب (٣٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

٣٨-‏
‏قال البرديجي: لا يلتفت إلى رواية الفرد عن شعبة، ممن ليس له حفظ ولا تقدم في الحديث من أهل الإتقان.
‏⁧الفتح_لابن_رج  ب‬⁩ ١/٢٧٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏
 قال عامر بن عبد قيس:
أحببت الله حبا هون علي كل مصيبة ورضاني بكل بلية، فما أبالي مع حبي إياه على ما أصبحت، ولا على ما أمسيت. 
١/٨٤ فتح الباري

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

●| حكم (الإشارة) من أجل (إسكات) المتكلم يوم الجمعة:


قال أبو داود: سمعت رجلاً قال لأحمد: أرى الرجل يتكلم والإمام يخطب؟
فقال أحمد: (أشر إليه، أو أومئ إليه). 

[مسائل الإمام أحمد -رواية أبي داود- ص: ٨٥].

وقد حكى الحافظ ابن رجب الإجماع على جواز الإشارة لتسكيت المتكلم حال الخطبة.
[فتح الباري ٢٧٥/٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان ابنُ فارس شافعيًا على مذهب أبيه، ثم صار
 مالكيًا في آخر أمره، وسُئِل عن ذلك، فقال: 

دخلتني الحمية لهذا الإمامِ المقبول على جميع الألسنة أنْ يخلو بلدنا هذا عن مذهبِه، فعمرت مشهد الانتساب إليه، حتى يكمل لهذا البلد فخرُه ! 

[مقدمة حلية الفقهاء للتركي (10:1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أوَّلُ مَن ابتَدَعَ بِدعَةَ الاحتِفالِ بِالمَولدِ النَّبَوي



قال الشيخ علي محفوظ-رحمه الله تعالى- :


*" أول من أحدثها بالقاهرة : الخلفاء الفاطميون - وهم الشيعة الروافض- في القرن الرابع، فابتدعوا ستة موالد : المولد النبوي، ومولد الإمام علي رضي الله عنه، ومولد فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها، ومولد الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما، ومولد الخليفة الحاضر، وبقيت الموالد على رسومها، إلى أن أبطلها " الأفضل أمير الجيوش "، ثم أعيدت في خلافة الآمر بأحكام الله في سنة أربع وعشرين وخمسمائة، بعدما كاد الناس ينسونها، وأول من أحدث المولد النبوي بمدينة " إربل " : الملك المظفر أبو سعيد في القرن السابع، وقد استمر العمل بالمولد إلى يومنا هذا، وتوسع الناس فيها، وابتدعوا كل ما تهواه أنفسهم، وتوحيه شياطين الإنس والجن ".*

الإبداع في مضار الابتداع (251)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــال ابن القيم رحمه الله
【 يوم الجمعة اليوم الذي يستحب أن يتفرغ فيه للعبادة ، وله على سائر الأيام مزية بأنواع من العبادات واجبة ومستحبة ..
فالله سبحانه جعل لأهل كل ملة يومًا يتفرغون فيه للعبادة ويتخلون فيه عن أشغال الدنيا 
فيوم الجمعة يوم عبادة ، وهو في الأيام كشهر رمضان في الشهور 
 وساعة الإجابة فيه كليلة القدر في رمضان ، ولهذا من صح له يوم جمعته وسلم ؛ سلمت له سائر جمعته ..
ومن صح له رمضان وسلم ؛ سلمت له سائر سَنته ..
ومن صحت له حجته وسلمت له ؛ صح له سائر عمره 

 فيوم الجمعة ميزان الأسبوع ،ورمضان ميزان العام ،
والحج ميزان العمر .. وبالله التوفيق 】.زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد صـ158

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كُلُّ زمَانٍ فَاضِلٍ مِنْ لَيلٍ أو نهَارٍ فَإنَّ آخِرَهُ أفضَلُ مِنْ أولِهِ 


كَيومِ عَرفَة ، ويَومُ الجمُعَةِ ، وكَذلِكَ الليَلُ والنَّهارُ عمُومًا ».

ابنُ رَجب - رَحِمَهُ اللَّه -.
[ لطِائِفُ المعَارِف || ١ / ١٧٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 


"أسوأ أنواع الكرم هو :

كرمك في إهداء حسناتك للآخرين ،
غيبة ، ونميمة ، وبھتاناً ، وسباً،  وشتماً

وأجمل أنواع البخل هو :

أن تمنع نفسك من هدر الحسنات ،
فالسعيد يستغفر من المعائب ،
ويصبر على المصائب ،

كما قال الله تعالى :
{ فاصبر إن وعد الله حق واستغفر لذنبك }
  مجموع الفتاوى : (٤٥٤/ ٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:


‏فمن كان مشغولا بالله وبذكره ومحبته 
في حال حياته 
وجدَ ذلك أحوج ما هو إليه 
عند خروج روحه إلى الله.

‏طريق الهجرتين ٦٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين

.
لا تكره شيئا اختاره الله ، 
قد يختار الله شيئا فيه مصلحة عظيمة لا تدري عنها أنت.
.
شرح رياض الصالحين (٣٠٩/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
 عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :


- مهما بلغ الإنسان من العلم فإنه لن يكون معصوماً ، قد يخطئ في الفهم ، وقد لا يكون عنده علم من الشيء ، وقد يحال بينه وبين الصواب ، ولهذا كان من دعاء النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : " أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم " .*

【 التعليق على صحيح مسلم (٤٣٤/٦) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن حجر العسقلاني: (إن الاشتغال بالعلوم الدينية  النافعة أَولَى ما صُرِفت فيها فواضل الأوقات، وأحرى بأن يُهجَر لها  المَلاذُّ والشهَوات). (النكت على ابن الصلاح).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبد اللَّه بن منازل رحمه الله :

المؤمن :
يطلب معاذير إخوانه
والمنافق يطلب عثرات إخوانه .
[ شعب الإيمـان (٧/١١١٩٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
 فكل من أعرض عن الطريقة السلفية النبوية الشرعية الإلهية ؛ فإنه لا بد أن يضل ، ويتناقض ، ويبقى في الجهل المركب أو البسيط . درء تعارض العقل والنقل 
5/ 356

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن الجوزي: (ألزم نفسك الانتباه عند طلوع الفجر، ولا تتحدث بحديث  الدنيا؛ فقد كان السلف لا يتكلمون في ذلك الوقت بشيء من أمور الدنيا).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سعيد بن عمرو البرذعي : 

وردت الري ، فدخلت على أبي زرعة ، فقلت : سمعت سعيد حميد بن الربيع يقول : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول يعني قوله : ما أعلم أحدا أعظم منة على الإسلام في زمن الشافعي من الشافعي .
فقال أبو زرعة : صدق أحمد بن حنبل ، ما أعلم أحدا أعظم منة على الإسلام في زمن الشافعي من الشافعي ، ولا أحد ذب عن سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما ذب الشافعي ، ولا أحد كشف عن سوءات القوم مثل ما كشفه . مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي
2/ 279

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ماذا ‏قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله عن الشاعر نزار قباني؟

"‏هذا الشاعر جدير بالذم والتحذير من سيرته والفرح بموته لما في أشعاره من الفساد الكبير والكفر الصريح."
[‏ مجموع الفتاوى (28/ 244)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله ﷻ :

﴿ قُلْ مَنْ يَكْلَؤُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ ﴾

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - فَلَا يَكْلَأُ الْخَلْقَ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ فَيَحْفَظُهُمْ وَيَدْفَعُ عَنْهُمْ الْمَكَارِهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ . 
【 مجموع الفتاوى            (٤٤١/٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ العلّامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي - رحمه الله - : 


وعلامة الرحمة الموجودة في قلب العبد : أن يكون محباً لوصول الخير لكافة الخلق عموماً ، 

وللمؤمنين_خصوصا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

فالحرية حريَّة الْقلب والعبودية عبودية الْقلب كَمَا أَن الْغنى غنى النَّفس قَالَ النَّبِي ﷺ "لَيْسَ الْغنى عَن كَثْرَة الْعرض وَإِنَّمَا الْغنى غنى النَّفس.
العبودية ١/ ٨٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله : 
فالواجب على العاقل أن يكون بما أحيا عقله من الحكمة أكلف منه بما أحيا جسده من القوت لأن قوت الأجساد المطاعم وقوت العقل الحكم 

فكما أن الأجساد تموت عند فقد الطعام والشراب وكذلك العقول إذا فقدت قوتها من الحكمة ماتت .

والتقلب في الأمصار والأعتبار بخلق الله مما يزيد المرء عقلا وإن عدم المال في تقلبه.. روضة العقلاء 36

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الباجوري :

"ويُسَنُّ التسمية *بمحمد* ﷺ؛ محبة فيه ، وينبغي إكرام من اسمه *محمد* ﷺ؛ تعظيما له "

حاشية فتح القريب المجيب ص105 ط: المنهاج - جدة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أدب اختلاف السلف

 قال تعالى : "وَاعْتَصِمُو

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم  أهل صدق
 حتى قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه:


(والله ما كنا نكذب ولا ندري ما الكذب).
رواه الطبري وحسنه الألباني.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: 

ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻨﻦ ﻭاﻟﻔﻘﻪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻜﻢ. 
السنة للخلال ٥٠٦/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة عمر بن علي بن سالم بن صدقة اللخمي الإسكندري ، تاج الدين الفاكهاني ٧٣٤هـ رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :
 لا أعلم لهذا المولد أصلا في كتاب ولا سنة ، ولا ينقل عمله عن أحد من علماء الأمة ، الذين هم القدوة في الدين ، المتمسكون بآثار المتقدمين ؛ بل هو بدعة أحدثها البطالون ، وشهوة نفس اغتنى بها الأكالون .*
【 المورد في عمل المولد        (٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حكمــــــة 

قال سعد بن أبى وقاص رضي
 الله عنه لابنه :


 «وكيف الكبر مع النُّطفة التي منها
 خلقت، والرَّحم التي منها قذفت، 
والغذاء الذي به غذيت؟!»
 [ العقد الفريد ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم: (والقلب يتوارده جيشان من الباطل: جيش شهوات الغي، وجيش شبهات الباطل، فأيما  قلب صغا إليها وركن إليها تشربها وامتلأ بها، فنضح لسانه وجوارحه بموجبها،  فإن أشرب شبهات الباطل تفجرت على لسانه الشكوك والشبهات والإيرادات، فيظن  الجاهل أن ذلك لسعة علمه، وإنما ذلك من عدم علمه ويقينه).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بإتباع أوامر رب العالمين 
رفع الله قدرهم 

• - قال الإمام القاضي عياض
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

- كان عبد الله بن ياسين الجزولي أخذ جميعهم بصلاة الجماعة ، وعاقب من تخلف عنها عشرة أسواط ، لكل ركعة ، تفوته .ترتيب المدارك               (٨٢/٨) 】
‏- قال العلامة أبو العباس الناصري 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - وَكَانَ الْمَنْصُور - أي : السلطان الموحدي - يشدد فِي إِلْزَام الرّعية بِإِقَامَة الصَّلَوَات ..*

*• - وَكَانَ يُعَاقب على ترك الصَّلَوَات وَيَأْمُر بالنداء فِي الْأَسْوَاق بالمبادرة إِلَيْهَا فَمن غفل عَنْهَا أَو اشْتغل بمعيشته عزره تعزيراً بليغاً .* 【 الاستقصا                (٢٠٠/٢) 】

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا حسن وفقك الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله ورضي الله عنكم أخي رضا


قال عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد، أبو الفرج ابن الجــوزي البغدادي (ت:597)
بأصبعي هاتين كتبت ألفي مجلدة، وتاب على يدي مئة ألف، وأسلم على يدي عشرون ألفا
سير أعلام النبلاء ٢١/ ٣٧٠
فماذا قدمنا أنا وأنت؟!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام تقشعر منه الأبدان ...


إيّاك واتّهام الصالحين

قال مكحول رحمه الله : ( رأيتُ رجلاً يَبكي في صلاته ، فاتهمتُه بالرياء ؛ فحُرِمتُ البكاء سنة ! ) .*

*اطلاقُ التُّهَم = تزيلُ النِّعَم* 
*[ العقوبات لابن أبي الدنيا: ٦٣

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أحمد: (ما رفع الله ابنَ المبارك إلا بخبيئةٍ كانت له).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل للإمام مالك: مسألة خفيفة . فغضب وقال : مسألة خفيفة سهلة !! ليس في  العلم شيء خفيف، أما سمعت قول الله تعالى: ( إنا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا )  فالعلم كله ثقيل، وخاصة ما يسأل عنه يوم القيامة. "المدارك" (162).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال مالك: (ليس كل من أحب أن يجلس في المسجد للحديث والفتيا جلس حتى يشاور  فيه أهل الصلاح والفضل، فإن رأوه لذلك أهلًا جلس، وما جلست حتى شهد لي  سبعون شيخًا من أهل العلم أني موضع لذلك). "المدارك" (ص/127).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القاسم: (أفضى بمالك طلب العلم إلى أن نقض سقف بيته، فباع خشبه، ثم مالت عليه الدنيا من بَعْدُ). "المدارك" (ص/115).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الإمام مالك: (سمعت ابن هرمز يقول: ينبغي أن يورث العالم جلساءه قول:  لا أدري، حتى يكون ذلك أصلًا في أيديهم يفزعون إليه، فإذا سئل أحدهم عما لا  يدري، قال: لا أدري ...
قال ابن وهب: كان مالك يقول في أكثر ما يسأل عنه لا أدري.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل أن الإمام مالك لمَّا ذكر لأمه أنه يريد أن يذهب فيكتب العلم، ألبسته  أحسن الثياب، وعمَّمَته، ثم قالت: (اذهب فاكتب الآن)، وكانت تقول: (اذهب  إلى ربيعة -يعني ربيعة بن عبد الرحمن الملقب بربيعة الرأي-  فتعلم أدبه قبل  علمه). "المدارك" (ص/115).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال السبكي في طبقات الشافعية (9/  113 - 114): (وَقد رُوِيَ أَن ابْن  معِين قَالَ فِيهِ -أي الشافعي- لَيْسَ بِثِقَة، قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فقد  آذَى ابْن معِين نَفسه بذلك، وَلم يلفت أحد إِلَى كَلَامه فِي الشَّافِعِي،  وَلَا إِلَى كَلَامه فِي جمَاعَة من الْأَثْبَات، كَمَا لم يلتفتوا إِلَى  توثيقه بعض النَّاس).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" الْأَجَلُ  اجلان  " أَجَلٌ مُطْلَقٌ " يَعْلَمُهُ اللَّهُ " وَأَجَلٌ مُقَيَّدٌ " وَبِهَذَا يَتَبَيَّنُ 
مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
 (مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يُبْسَطَ لَهُ فِي رِزْقِهِ وَيُنْسَأَ لَهُ فِي أَثَرِهِ فَلْيَصِلْ رَحِمَهُ) فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَ الْمَلَكَ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ لَهُ أَجَلًا وَقَالَ : " إنْ وَصَلَ رَحِمَهُ زِدْتُهُ كَذَا وَكَذَا " وَالْمَلَكُ لَا يَعْلَمُ أَيَزْدَادُ أَمْ لَا ؛ لَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَسْتَقِرُّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمْرُ فَإِذَا جَاءَ ذَلِكَ لَا يَتَقَدَّمُ وَلَا يَتَأَخَّرُ ".    انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:

‏

‏" وليعلم اللبيب أن مدمني الشهوات يصيرون إلى حالة لا يلتذون بها 

وهم مع ذلك لا يستطيعون تركها " ‏{روضة المحبين _ ٤٧٠/١}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قَـالَ ابنُ مَسْعُود - رَضِيَ الله عَنْه ُ- :

« من كان يحب أن يعلم أنه يحب الله ، فليعرض نفسه على القرآن ، فإن أحب القرآن فهو يحب الله فإنما القرآن كلام الله ». 
[ "تزكية النفوس" (٣٩/١) ] .

 قَـالَ شَيْخُ الإسْلاَم ابنُ تَيْمِيَّة - رَحِمَهُ الله - :


« ما رأيت شيئاً يُغذي العقل والروح ، ويحفظ الجسم ، ويضمن السعادة ، أكثر من إدامة النظر في كتاب الله تعالى ». [مجموع الفتاوى (٤٩٣/٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ثلاث مسائل فقهية حسمها الصحابة ]

قال شيخةالإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:-
 "الصحيح في هذا الباب ما ثبت عن الصحابة  - رضوان الله عليهم - وهو الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وهو :
-1-أن مس المصحف لا يجوز
للمحدث ،
-2-ولا يجوز له صلاة جنازة ،
-3-ويجوز له سجود التلاوة ،
فهذه الثلاثة ثابتة عن الصحابة  . 
وأما الطواف فلا أعرف الساعة فيه نقلاًخاصاً عن الصحابة؛ لكن إذا جاز سجود التلاوة مع الحدث؛ فالطواف أولى، كما قاله من قاله من التابعين" 
-----------------
(مجموع الفتاوي ٢١/٢٧٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الرافضة

هم أعظم ذوي الأهواء جهلاً و ظلماً ، يعادون خيار أولياء الله تعالى، من بعد النبيين ، من السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين و الأنصار و الذين اتبعوهم بإحسان – رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه – و يوالون الكفار و المنافقين من اليهود و النصارى و المشركين و أصناف الملحدين ، كالنصيرية و الإسماعيلية، و غيرهم من الضالين.

ص 20 جـ (1)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أحد السلف: (يا أخي إذا ذكرتني ادع لي وإذا ذكرتك أدعو لك؛ فإذا لم نلتق فكأنما قد التقينا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الماوردي في كتابه أدب الدنيا والدين (43 - 44): (على أن العلم والعقل سعادة وإقبال ، وإن قل معهما المال ، وضاقت معهما الحال، والجهل والحمق حرمان وإدبار وإن كثر  معهما المال ، واتسعت فيهما الحال ؛ لأن السعادة ليست بكثرة المال فكم من  مُكْثِرٍ شقي ومُقِلٍّ سعيد، وكيف يكون الجاهل الغني سعيدًا والجهل يضعه ؟!  أم كيف يكون العالم الفقير شقيًا والعلم يرفعه ؟! وقد قيل في منثور الحكم :  ( كم من ذليلٍ أعزه علمه ، ومن عزيز أذله جهله ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الماوردي في كتابه أدب الدنيا والدين (46)

في الباعث على طلب العلم :

  ( واعلم أن لكل مطلوب باعثًا، والباعث على المطلوب شيئان : رغبة أو رهبة،  فليكن طالب العلم راغبًا راهبًا، أما الرغبة ففي ثواب الله تعالى لطالبي  مرضاته ، وحافظي مفترضاته، وأما الرهبة فمن عقاب الله تعالى لتاركي أوامره ،  ومهملي زواجره .
 فإذا اجتمعت الرغبة  والرهبة أديا إلى كُنْهِ العلم  - حقيقته وذاته - وحقيقة الزهد ؛ لأن  الرغبة أقوى الباعثين على العلم ، والرهبة أقوى السببين في الزهد، وقد قالت  الحكماء : أصل العلم الرغبة وثمرته السعادة ، وأصل الزهد الرهبة وثمرته  العبادة فإذا اقترن الزهد والعلم فقد تمت السعادة وعمت الفضيلة ، وإن  افترقا فيا ويح مفترقين ما أضر افتراقهما ، وأقبح انفرادهما )  .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حَسُودٌ مَرِيضُ الْقَلْبِ يُخْفِي أَنِينَهُ .... وَيَضْحَى كَئِيبَ الْبَالِ عِنْدِي حَزِينَهُ
 يَلُومُ عَلَيَّ أَنْ رُحْت لِلْعِلْمِ طَالِبًـــا .... أَجْمَعُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرُّوَاةِ فَنُونَــــــــ  ـــهُ
 فَأَعْرِفُ أَبْكَارَ الْكَلَامِ وَعَوْنَــــــه  ُ .... وَأَحْفَظُ مِمَّا أَسْتَفِيدُ عُيُونَــــــــ  ـــــــهُ
 وَيَزْعُمُ أَنَّ الْعِلْمَ لَا يُكْسِبُ الْغِنَى ....وَيُحْسِنُ بِالْجَهْلِ الذَّمِيمِ ظُنُونَــــــــ  ــهُ
 فَيَا لَائِمِي دَعْنِي أُغَالِي بِقِيمَتِــي .... فَقِيمَةُ كُلِّ النَّاسِ مَا يُحْسِنُونَــــ  ــــــهُ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

موعظة*:


قال عبدالصمد بن سليمان : 
بُتُّ عند أحمد بن حنبل فوضع لي صاخِرة ماء - إناء من خزف - فلما أصبحت وجدني لم أستعلمه ! 

فقال : *صاحب حديث لا يكون له ورد بالليل؟* 
فقلت : أني مسافر ..
فقال : *وإن كنت مسافراً ، حج مسروق فما نام إلا ساجداً* !!  طبقات الحنابلة [ 103/2 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لمن أراد طلب العلم*:
قال الإمام الشافعي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :


• - « لَا يَطْلُبُ هَذَا الْعِلْمَ أَحَدٌ بِالْمَالِ وَعِزِّ النَّفْسِ ، فَيُفْلِحُ ، وَلَكِنْ مَنْ طَلَبَهُ بَذِلَّةِ النَّفْسِ وَضِيقِ الْعَيْشِ وَحُرْمَةِ الْعِلْمِ أَفْلَحَ » .【 جامع بيان العلم وفضله    (٦٠٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة موفق الدين ابن قدامة المقدسي – رحمه الله - : 
*" وأمّا التّقليد في الفروع فهو جائز إجماعاً ، فكانت الحجّة فيه الإجماع "*
 إلى أن قال : " *وذهب بعض القدرية إلى أن العامة يلزمهم النظر في الدليل في الفروع أيضاً وهو باطل بإجماع الصحابة*  ، فإنهم كانوا يُفتون العامة ولا يأمرونهم بنيل درجة الاجتهاد ، وذلك معلوم على الضرورة والتواتر من علمائهم وعوامهم " . 
[روضة الناظر ، (ص 206) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪‏قال أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم رحمه الله تعالى:


《لا يُسمّى عاقلاً إلا من عرف الخير فطلبه والشر فتركه》. الإيمان (ص: ١٧٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪‏قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى:


《وقسوة القلوب من ثمرات المعاصي》.
 إقتضاء الصراط (290/1).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطيب البغدادي - رحمه الله تعالى - (ت: ٤٦٣ هـ):



والواجب أن يكون طلبة الحديث أكمل الناس أدباً، وأشد الخلق تواضعاً، وأعظمهم نزاهةً وتديُّناً، وأقلهم طيشاً وغضباً: لدوام قرع أسماعهم بالأخبار المشتملة على محاسن أخلاق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وآدابه، وسيرة السلف الأخيار من أهل بيته وأصحابه، وطرائق المحدثين، ومآثر الماضين، فيأخذوا بأجملها وأحسنها، ويصدفوا عن أرذلها وأدونها. 

ثم ساق بسنده إلى أبي عاصم قال: من طلب هذا الحديث فقد طلب أعلى أمور الدنيا، فيجب أن يكون خير الناس. [الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع، (١/ ٧٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مراتب القبح 



(واعلم أن مراتب القبح ثلاثة: القبح في العقول، وفي الشرائع وفي العادات، 
فقوله: إنه كان فاحشة إشارة إلى القبح العقلي، 
وقوله: ومقتا إشارة إلى القبح الشرعي، 
وقوله: وساء سبيلا إشارة إلى القبح في العرف والعادة، 
ومتى اجتمعت فيه هذه الوجوه فقد بلغ الغاية في القبح والله أعلم).

مفاتيح الغيب ، الامام الرازي (٢٢/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - : من أعظم نعم الله على العبد المؤمن ، أن يوفقه لصحبة الأخيار ، ومن عقوبته لعبده ، أن يبتليه بصحبة الأشرار .

صحبة الأخيار توصل العبد إلى أعلى عليين ، وصحبة الأشرار توصله إلى أسفل  سافلين .

صحبة الأخيار توجب له العلوم النافعة ، والأخلاق الفاضلة والأعمال الصالحة ، وصحبة الأشرار : تحرمه ذلك أجمع .【 بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٥٧/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
- رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :

”... *ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺇﻥَّ ﺑﻴﻨﻚ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ الله ﺧﻄﺎﻳﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻠﻤُﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ الله ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺖَ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻔِﺮَﻫﺎ ﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﺻﻔﺢ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻦ ﻋِﺒﺎﺩﻩ ، ﻭﺇﻥ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺖَ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻔﻮﻫﺎ ﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻋﻒُ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻦ ﻋِﺒﺎﺩﻩ ؛ ﻓﺈﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀُ ﻣﻦ ﺟِﻨﺲِ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ*“ . ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﺋﺪ (٢/٤٦٨).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: (ويؤثرون  على أنفسهم  ولو كان بهم خصاصة)

قال السيوطي: (الإيثار في القربات مكروه وفي غيرها محبوب، فلا إيثار بماء  الطهارة، ولا بستر العورة ولا بالصف الأول؛ لأن الغرض من العبادات: التعظيم  والإجلال، فمن آثر به، فقد ترك إجلال الإله وتعظيمه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (ولا بدَّ للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه في دعائه وذكره  وصلاته وتفكره ومحاسبة نفسه وإصلاح قلبه وما يختص به من الأمور).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سفيان الثوري: (من أبكاه علمه فهو العالِم).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم :


فالمعرض عن التوحيد مشرك ، شاء أم أبى والمعرض عن السنة مبتدع ضال ، شاء أم أبى . [إغاثة اللهفان (٢١٤/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مٍمَّا قَرأتُه وأَعجَبنِي نَشرهُ
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- : فأما إذا ابتُلى بالعشق وعف وصبر ، فإنه يثاب على تقواه لله ، فمن المعلوم بأدلة الشرع أنه إذا عف عن المحرمات نظرا وقولا وعملا ، وكتم ذلك فلم يتكلم به ، حتى لا يكون في ذلك كلام محرم ، إما شكوى إلى المخلوق ، وإما إظهار فاحشة ، وإما نوع طلب للمعشوق ، وَصَبر على طاعة الله وعن معصيته ، وعلى ما فى قلبه من ألم العشق ، كما يصبر المصاب عن ألم المصيبة ، فان هذا يكون ممن اتقى الله وصبر ، ( إِنَّهُ مَن يَتَّقِ وَيَصبِر فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجرَ المُحسِنِينَ )."*
 مجموع الفتاوى (10/133)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفقيه الامام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
: قيدوا العلم بالعمل كما تقيدونه بالكتابه-الضياء اللامع1/39

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال سفيان الثوري: (من أبكاه علمه فهو العالِم).



بارك الله فيكم،، ارجو شرح قول الثوري رحمه الله؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله 

معناه 

الخشية 

إنما العلم الخشية ومخافة الله والورع والخوف في السر والعلن 

فالعالم في خوف ووجل من الله عز وجل 

فالعلم الحقيقي يورث صاحبه الخوف والخشية والبكاء من خشية الرحمن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ حماد الأنصارى رحمه الله :

إن الترويّ والتأنّي في طالب العلم = يزيدان في عقله .

وإن طالب علم صغير العقل والسن ، يضيع الأمة إذا تدخل فيما لا يعنيه ، ولا يعرفه .[ المجموع (562) ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وفقكم الله 
> 
> معناه 
> 
> الخشية 
> 
> إنما العلم الخشية ومخافة الله والورع والخوف في السر والعلن 
> 
> فالعالم في خوف ووجل من الله عز وجل 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم:

" الكسالى أكثر الناس همّاً وغمّاً وحزناً،
ليس لهم فرح ولا سرور،
بخلاف أرباب النشاط والجد في العمل ".

[روضة المحبين (١٦٨/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.:قَاَل الإمَامُ الشَّوكَانِي  - رَحِمهُ اللَّه -:


« المَولِد لَم أجد إلى الآن دَلِيلاً يَدُلُ عَلَى ثُبوتِهِ مِنَ كِتَابٍ ، ولا سُنَّةٍ ، ولا إجمَاعٍ ، ولا قِيَّاسٍ ، ولا إستِدلَالٍ ،

بَل أجمَعَ المُسلِمُون أنَّهُ لَم يُوجَد فِي عَصرِ خَير القُرونِ ، ولا الَّذِينَ يَلونَهُم ، ولا الَّذِينَ يَلونَهُم ».انظر : [ الفَتحُ الرَبَّانِي ( ٢ /  ١٠٨٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من كلام العلامة الشوكاني عن المولد النبوي*:

قال الإمام الشوكاني 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - المولد لم أجد إلى الآن دليلاً يدلا على ثبوته من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، ولا إجماع ، ولا قياس ، ولا استدلال ، بل أجمع المسلمون أنه لم يوجد في عصر خير القرون ، ولا الذين يلونهم ، ولا الذين يلونهم .

• - وإذا تقرر هذا لاح للناظر أن القائل بجوازه بعد تسليمه أنه بدعة ، وأن كل بدعة ضلالة بنص المصطفى - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . الفتح الرباني               (١٠٨٨/٢) 】
قال الإمام الشوكاني 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - الحق أكبر من كل أحد على أنىٰ إذا عولنا على أقوال الرجال ، ورجعنا إلى التمسك بأذيال القيل والقال ، فليس القائل بالجواز - أي : بجواز المولد - إلا شذوذ من المسلمين .【 الفتح الرباني               (١٠٨٩/٢) 】
- قال الإمام الشوكاني 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - وسريان البدع أسرع من سريان النار ، لا سيما بدعة المولد ، فإن أنفس العامة تشتاق إليها غاية الاشتياق .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم _ رحمه الله _ :


️ "و من تأمل أحوال أئمة الإسلام كأئمة الحديث و الفقه ، كيف هُم تحت التراب و هُم في العالمين ؛ كأنهم أحياءٌ بينهم لم يَفقِدُوا منهم إلا صُوَرَهم ، و إلا فذِكرهم و حديثهم و الثناء عليهم غير منقطع ؛ و هذه هي الحياة حقا".

[مفتاح دار السعادة ١٣٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما رواه سلمة بن شبيب قال: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: «رأي الشافعي ورأي مالك ورأي أبي حنيفة كله رأي، وكله عندي سواء. وإنما *الحجة الآثار*».
[الإحكام لابن حزم 6/53]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الأوزاعي-رحمه الله:

(( إذا ظهرت البدع فلم ينكرها أهل العلم صارت سنة )).*التعديل والتجريح" للباجي المالكي (1/46).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗــﺎﻝ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺤﺒﺔ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ، ﻭ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺘﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ: ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﺘﺎﻉ، ﻭ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﺔ، ﺇﻥ ﻧﻈﺮﺕ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻋﺠﺒﺘﻚ، و ﺇن ﺃﻣﺮﺗﻬﺎ ﺃﻃﺎﻋﺘﻚ، ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﻏﺒﺖ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺣﻔﻈﺘﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ. ﻭ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﺮﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﺘﺨﺬ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ: ﻟِﻴَﺘَّﺨِﺬْ ﺃﺣﺪُﻛﻢ ﻗﻠﺒًﺎ ﺷﺎﻛﺮًﺍ ، ﻭ ﻟﺴﺎﻧًﺎ ﺫﺍﻛِﺮًﺍ ، ﻭ ﺯﻭﺟﺔً ﻣﺆﻣﻨﺔً، ﺗُﻌِﻴﻨُﻪُ ﻋﻠَﻰ ﺃﻣﺮِ ﺍﻵﺧﺮَﺓِ.ﺻﺤﻴ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المناوي - رحمه الله :


( فينبغي للإنسان أن لا يحتقر أحدًا ؛ فربما كان المحتقَر أطهرُ قلبًا ، وأزكى عملًا ، وأخلص نية ،

فإنَّ احتقار عباد الله يورث الخسران ، ويورث الذُّل والهوان ) .[فيض القدير (٣٨٠/٥)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الفاكهي: (يشتبه على كثير من الناس الحدة بسوء الخلق، والفارق المميز  ما ختم به هذا الحديث، وهو قوله: (الذين إذا غضبوا رجعوا)، فالرجوع والصفاء  هو الفارق وصاحب الخلق السوء يحقد وصاحبها لا يحقد، والغالب أن صاحبها لا  يغضب إلا لله).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قيل في  منثور الحكم: (اتعب قدَمَكفكم من تَعبٍ قدَّمك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من حكم العرب: 
 الْإِنْصَاف أحسن الْأَوْصَاف

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الجوزجاني: (إن الإنصاف خلة يجب استعمالها وإن كانت قليلة في الناس).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الأخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن أين المصدر وفقك الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبدالعزيز البغدادي -غلام الخلال - :


*• - إذا رأيت العالم غافلاً عن متابعة السنة في أقواله وأفعاله ؛ فاعلم أنه كذب مبتدع .*

وقال عبدالعزيز البغدادي - غلام الخلال - :

*• - أولى الناس بالصحبة من وافقك في السنة ، ولا تصحب من خالفك في السنة وإن كان قريباً .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو جعفر محمد بن علي الباقر
: "من لم يعرف فضل أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما فقد جهل السنة" رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية ١٨٥/٣

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال عبدالعزيز البغدادي -غلام الخلال - :
> 
> 
> *• - إذا رأيت العالم غافلاً عن متابعة السنة في أقواله وأفعاله ؛ فاعلم أنه كذب مبتدع .*
> 
> وقال عبدالعزيز البغدادي - غلام الخلال - :
> 
> *• - أولى الناس بالصحبة من وافقك في السنة ، ولا تصحب من خالفك في السنة وإن كان قريباً .*





> الأخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 
> 
> لكن أين المصدر وفقك الله


(دعابة) :Smile:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه*:*


يا طالب العلم، «إن العلم ذو فضائل كثيرة، فرأسه التواضع، وعينه البراءة من الحسد، وأذنه الفهم، ولسانه الصدق، وحفظه الفحص، وقلبه حسن النية، وعقله معرفة الأشياء والأمور الواجبة، ويده الرحمة، ورجله زيارة العلماء، وهمته السلامة، وحكمته الورع، ومستقره النجاة، وقائده العافية، ومركبه الوفاء، وسلاحه لين الكلمة، وسيفه الرضى، وقوسه المداراة، وجيشه مجاورة العلماء، وماله الأدب، وذخيرته اجتناب الذنوب، وزاده المعروف، وماؤه الموادعة، ودليله الهدى، ورفيقه صحبة الأخيار »المنتقى الماتع من كتاب: (الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع)[1/96]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَحفَظُ عَلَى المُؤمِنِ الحَافِظِ لِحُدُودِ دِينِهِ ، ويَحُولُ بَينَهُ وبَينَ مَا يُفسِدُ عَلَيهِ دِينَهُ بِأنوَاعٍ مِنَ الحِفظِ ،


وقَد لا يَشعُرُ العَبدُ بِبَعضِهَا ، وقَد يَكُونُ كَارِهًا لَهُ ،

كَمَا قَالَ فِي حَقِّ يُوسُفَ عَلَيهِ السَّلَامُ : ﴿ كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ ».

ابنُ رَجَب - رَحِمَهُ اللَّه -[ جَامِعُ العُلُومِ والحِكَم || ١ / ٤٦٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله -

.
" الحب الصحيح لِمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الذي يدع صاحبه عن البدع ويَحمله على الإقتداء الصحيح ، كما كان السلف يُحبونه ، فيُحبُون سُنّته ، ويذُودُون عن شريعته ودينه ، من غير أن يقيموا له الموالد وينفقوا منها الأموال الطائلة التي تفتقر المصالح العامة إلى القليل منها فلا تجده ". آثار البشير الإبراهيمي ٢/٣٤١ .
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال نعيم بن حماد قلت لعبد الرحمن بن مهدي: كيف تعرف صحيح الحديث من خطئه؟ فقال:


*كما يعرف الطبيب المجنون*


الآداب الشرعية (٢/١٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال ابن قتيبة (ت٢٧٦هـ):

«إذا مر بك حديث فيه إفصاح بذكر
عورة أو فرج أو وصف فاحشة فلا يحملنك الخشوع أو التخاشع على أن تصعِّر خدك وتعرض بوجهك؛ فإن أسماء الأعضاء لا تؤثم، وإنما المأثم في شتم الأعراض، وقول الزور والكذب، وأكل لحوم الناس بالغيب».[عيون الأخبار / ١-٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*نصيحة لكل عاقل*:
 قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه اللَّه :
(( لولا العلم لكان الإنسان بهيمة ، ولولا اللطف لكانت البلية عظيمة ؛ فاسألوا اللَّه لطفه في جميع الأحوال )).*[[ التذكرة - ١٥٣ ]].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من علامة وجود الخير*:
قال الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله 


*لا نزال بخير ما كان في الناس من ينكر علينا.*
 الآداب الشرعية 174/1.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
 « التوحيد يذهب أصل الشرك ، 
والإستغفار يمحو فروعه » الفتاوى ( ٦٩٧/١١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله :


‏لا يمكن أن يكون لنا سيطرة على العالم وعلى الكفار الا بالرجوع الى الدين الذي بعث الله به محمداًﷺ
‏
‏الباب المفتوح ١٥/٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خطورة التمسُّك بالمتشابه

«إنَّ الزَّائغ المتَّبع لِمَا تشابه مِن الدَّليل لا يزال في ريبٍ وشكٍ؛ إذ المتشابه لا يعطي بيانًا شافيًا، ولا يقف منه متَّبعُه على حقيقةٍ، فاتِّباعُ الهوى يُلْجِئه إلى التمسُّك به، والنظرُ فيه لا يتخلَّص له، فهو على شكٍّ أبدًا، وبذلك يفارق الرَّاسخ في العلم لأنَّ جداله إن افتقر إليه فهو في مواقع الإشكال العارض طلبًا لإزالته فسرعان ما يزول إذا بيِّن له موضع النَّظر، وأمَّا ذو الزيغ فإنَّ هواه لا يخلِّيهِ إِلَى طَرْحِ المتَشَّابِهِ فَلا يَزَالُ فِي جِدَالٍ عَلَيْهِ وَطَلَبٍ لِتَأْوِيلِهِ».
[«الاعتصام» للشاطبي (٢/ ٢٣٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :


( الحَقّ كَالذّهبِ الخَالص كلّما امتحَن ؛ ازْدَاد جَـودة ، والبَـاطل كَالمغْـشوشِ المُضِيء إذا امتحن ؛ ظَهر فَسادُه ) . الجواب الصحيح 88/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحمد بن حرب :*

عبدتُ الله خمسين سنة فما وجدت حلاوة العبادة حتى تركت ثلاثة أشياء :
(تركت رضا الناس حتى قدرت أتكلم بالحق، وتركت صحبة الفاسقين حتى وجدت صحبة الصالحين، وتركت حلاوة الدنيا حتى وجدت حلاوة الاخرة
سير أعلام النبلاء  ٣٤/ ١١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏والدعاء = من أنفع الأدوية
وهو عدو البلاء 
ويعالجه 
ويمنع نزوله 
ويرفعه
أو يخففه إذا نزل
وهو سلاح المؤمن

الجواب الكافي صـ10
#حلب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فوائد ودرر 

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله - :
‏

‏«إذا أحب الله عبدًا أكثر غمه،
‏وإذا أبغض عبدًا وسّع عليه دنياه».
‏

‏سير أعلام النبلاء(٨ / ٤٣٣ )
قال ابن المبارك رحمه الله  : 
‏ سمعت - مالك - يقول:

‏لا يصلح الرجل حتى يترك ما لا يعنيه ، فإذا كان كذلك أوشك أن يفتح الله في قلبه. ‏[ترتيب المدارك 2- 62

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*إنَّما تُعجَّل الإجابة، ساعةَ مُقاربة اليأس، فلا تَستطِل، ولا تَضجَر !!*


يقول ابن الجوزي (ت597هـ)-رحمه الله-:

 (*تأملت حالةً عجيبةً!!*
*وهي أن المؤمن تنزل به النازلة، فيدعو، ويبالغ، فلا يرى أثرًا للإجابة!!*

 فإذا قارب اليأس، نظر حينئذ إلى قلبه، فإن كان راضيًا بالأقدار، غير قنوط من فضل الله -عز وجل- فالغالب تعجيل الإجابة حينئذ؛ لأن هناك يصلح الإيمان، ويهزم الشيطان، وهناك، تبين مقادير الرجال!!. 

وقد أشير إلى هذا في قوله تعالى: {حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ} [البقرة: ٢١٤] .

وكذلك جرى ليعقوب عليه السلام؛ فإنه لما فقد ولدًا، وطال الأمر عليه، لم ييأس من الفرج، فأخذ ولده الآخر، ولم ينقطع أمله من فضل ربه: {أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعاً} . 
وكذلك قال زكريّا عليه السلام: {وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا} [مريم: ٤] .
 *فإياك أن تستطيل مدة الإجابة*، وكن ناظرًا إلى أنه المالك، وإلى أنه الحكيم في التدبير، والعالم بالمصالح، وإلى أنه يريد اختبارك، ليبلو أسرارك، وإلى أنه يريد أن يرى تضرعك، وإلى أنه يريد أن يأجرك بصبرك ... إلى غير ذلك، وإلى أنه يبتليك بالتأخير، لتحارب وسوسة إبليس، وكل واحدة من هذه الأشياء تقوي الظن في فضله، وتوجب الشكر له، إذ أهلك بالبلاء للالتفات إلى سؤاله، وفقر المضطر إلى اللجإ إليه غنًى كله.). 
[صيد الخاطر(138-139)]. 

وقال ايضاً:
*فإياك إياك أن تستطيل زمان البلاء، وتضجر من كثرة الدعاء!!؛ فإنك مبتلى بالبلاء، متعبد بالصبر والدعاء!!، ولا تيأس من روح الله، وإن طال البلاء*.
[صيد الخاطر:(439)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الإمام أبو العباس ابن الحُطيئة (ت: 560)
 :

"دُفنت سعادةُ المسلمين بموت عمر."

(سير أعلام النبلاء: 20/ 348)
ــــــــــ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *نصيحة لكل عاقل*:
>  قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه اللَّه :
> (( لولا العلم لكان الإنسان بهيمة ، ولولا اللطف لكانت البلية عظيمة ؛ فاسألوا اللَّه لطفه في جميع الأحوال )).*[[ التذكرة - ١٥٣ ]].


نفع الله بكم .
وقال رحمه الله أيضا في "التذكرة في الوعظ" ص 56 : 
وقال الحسن : لولا العلماء لصار الناس أمثلهم أمثال البهائم فيا من خلقه الله إنسانا لا تجعل نفسك بقلة العلم بهيمة ونافس في أعلاء قيمتك بالعلم من ليس له علم فليس له قيمة ... اهــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا ونفعنا بعلمكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة  ابن  تيمية   ‏(الفتاوى 13/182)
: "فلما ظهر في الشام ومصر والجزيرة الإلحاد والبدع سلط عليهم الكفار، ولما أقاموا الإسلام وقهر الملحدين والمبتدعين، نصرهم الله"

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء (1/ 514)
نفع المرض
إعتلّ الفضل بن سهل بخراسان ثم برأ فجلس للناس، فهنأوه بالعافية وتصرّفوا في فنون الكلام، فلما فرغوا، أقبل على الناس، فقال: (إنّ في العلل نعما ينبغي للعاقل أن يعرفها: تمحيص الذنب والتعرّض للثواب، والإيقاظ من الغفلة والإذكار بالنعمة في حال الصحة، والاستدعاء للتوبة والحضّ على الصدقة. وفي قضاء الله وقدره الخيار).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
 قلوب المسلمين الصادقة ، وأدعيتهم الصالحة هي العسكر الذي لا يغلب ، والجند الذي لا يخذل".*
[ مجموع ‏الفتاوى ٢٨ /٦٤٤ ]
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله عن أكل ذبائح بحارنة القطيف (الرافضة)؛ فأجاب الشيخ: (يخسون) فتاوى محمد بن ابراهيم 12/207

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وشبّه العلماء: زلة العالم بانكسار السفينة؛ *لأنها إذا غرقت، غرق معها خلق كثير.*
ابن عبد البر، جامع بيان العلم وفضله٢/ ١٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( في مجموع الفتاوى : 4 / 95 ) : 
(( و نحن لا نعني بأهل الحديث ، المقتصرين على سماعه ، أو كتابته ، أو روايته ، بل نعني بهم كلَّ من كان أحقَّ بحفظه ، و معرفته ، و فهمه ، ظاهراً ، وباطناً واتباعه باطناً ، و ظاهراً ، و كذلك أهل القرآن ، و أدنى خصلة في هؤلاء محبة القرآن و الحديث ، و البحث عنهما ، و عن معانيهما ، و العمل بما علموه من موجَبهما )) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله : 
( إذا اجتمع في الرجل الواحد خير و شر ، و فجور و طاعة و معصية ، *سنة و بدعة*  ، استحق من الموالاة بقدر ما فيه من الخير ، و استحق من المعاداة بقدر ما فيه من الشر ، فيجتمع في الشخص الواحد موجبات الإكرام و الإهانة ، فيجتمع له من هذا و من هذا ، كاللص الفقير نقطع يده لسرقته ، و يُعطى من بيت المال ما يكفي حاجته ، هذا هو الأصل الذي اتفق عليه أهل السنّة و الجماعة ) .

[ مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 28/209 ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى المصرية 4/ 508 

*(أما قتال الدفع عن الحرمة والدين فواجب إجماعا، فالعدو الصائل الذي يفسد الدين والدنيا لا شيء أوجب بعد الإيمان من دفعه فلا يشترط له شرط بل يدفع بحسب الإمكان)، وقال أيضا (وإذا دخل العدو بلاد الإسلام فلا ريب أنه يجب دفعه على الأقرب فالأقرب، إذ بلاد الإسلام بمنزلة البلدة الواحدة، وأنه يجب النفير إليها بلا إذن والد ولا غريم).*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال العلامة  ابن  تيمية   ‏(الفتاوى 13/182)
> : "فلما ظهر في الشام ومصر والجزيرة الإلحاد والبدع سلط عليهم الكفار، ولما أقاموا الإسلام وقهر الملحدين والمبتدعين، نصرهم الله"


ما أعظمها من كلمات تجسد حالنا وحال أمتنا الآن ، وها هو تتمة كلامه رحمه الله :
فَلَمَّا ظَهَرَ فِي الشَّامِ وَمِصْرَ وَالْجَزِيرَةِ الْإِلْحَادُ وَالْبِدَعُ سُلِّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْكُفَّارُ وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوا مَا أَقَامُوهُ مِنْ الْإِسْلَامِ وَقَهْرِ الْمُلْحِدِينَ وَالْمُبْتَدِعِ  ينَ نَصَرَهُمْ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ ؛ تَحْقِيقًا لِقَوْلِهِ : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ تُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } { تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } { يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } { وَأُخْرَى تُحِبُّونَهَا نَصْرٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ } .
وَكَذَلِكَ لَمَّا كَانَ أَهْلُ الْمَشْرِقِ قَائِمِينَ بِالْإِسْلَامِ كَانُوا مَنْصُورِينَ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِنْ التُّرْكِ وَالْهِنْدِ وَالصِّينِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ فَلَمَّا ظَهَرَ مِنْهُمْ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ وَالْإِلْحَادِ وَالْفُجُورِ سُلِّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْكُفَّارُ .. اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الله وأكبر 

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

ونفعنا بعلمكم جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الله وأكبر


زيادة الواو علَّها سبق زر، بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

مولانا 
على التنبيه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال الشعبي رحمـه الله :-


〘 إنا لسـنا بالفقهاء ولكنـا سمعنا الحديث فروينـاه ولكن الفقهـاء من إذا علم عمـل 〙 اقتـضاء العلم العمل ص 79

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله يالحبيب

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كلام آخر في هذا السياق فقال في "الرد على البكري" (ص/412-414):"حتى إن العدو الخارج عن شريعة الإسلام لما قدم دمشق خرجوا يستغيثون بالموتى عند القبور التي يرجون عندها كشف ضرهم، وقال بعض الشعراء:
يا خائفين من التتر ... لوذوا بقبر أبي عمر
أو قال:
عوذوا بقبر أبي عمر ... ينجيكم من الضرر 
فقلت لهم: هؤلاء الذين تستغيثون بهم لو كانوا معكم في القتال لانهزموا، كما انهزم من انهزم من المسلمين يوم أحد، فإنه كان قد قضى أن العسكر ينكسر لأسباب اقتضت ذلك، ولحكمة كانت لله -عز وجل- في ذلك، ولهذا كان أهل المعرفة بالدين والمكاشفة لم يقاتلوا في تلك المرة لعدم القتال الشرعي؛ الذي أمر الله به ورسوله، ولما يحصل في ذلك من الشر والفساد وانتفاء النصرة المطلوبة في القتال، فلا يكون فيه ثواب الدنيا ولا ثواب الآخرة؛ لمن عرف هذا وهذا، وإن كان كثيراً من المقاتلين الذين اعتقدوا هذا قتالاً شرعياً أجروا على نياتهم.
فلما كان بعد ذلك جعلنا نأمر الناس بإخلاص الدين لله والاستغاثة به، وأنهم لا يستغيثون إلا إياه، لا يستغيثون بملك مقرّب ولا نبي مرسل، كما قال تعالى يوم بدر: {إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ} [الأنفال: 9]، ورُوي أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يوم بدر يقول: "يا حي يا قيوم لا إله إلا أنت برحمتك أستغيث"، وفي لفظ: "أصلح لي شأني كله، ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ولا إلى أحد من خلقك".
فلما أصلح الناس أمورهم، وصدقوا في الاستغاثة بربهم؛ نصرهم على عدوهم نصراً عزيزاً؛ لم يتقدم نظيره، ولم تهزم التتار مثل هذه الهزيمة قبل ذلك أصلاً، لما صح من تحقيق توحيده طاعه رسوله ما لم يكن قبل ذلك، فإن الله ينصر رسله والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سماحة الشيخ

عبد العزيز ابن باز رحمه الله:  *الواجب على طالب العلم أن تكون عنده الهمة العالية، والقوة، والنشاط في إبلاغ الخير، وتعليم الجاهل، وإرشاد الضال، يقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف وفي كل خير*"

الفتاوى البازية ج١٢ص٩٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رحب رحمه الله :

( فإنَّ المؤمن إذا استبطأ الفرجَ، وأَيِسَ منه بعد كثرة دعائه وتضرُّعه، ولم يظهر عليه أثرُ الإجابة يرجعُ إلى نفسه باللائمة، وقال لها: إنما أُتيتُ مِن قِبَلك، ولو كان فيكِ خيرٌ لَأُجِبْتِ، وهذا اللوم أحبُّ إلى الله من كثيرٍ من الطاعات، فإنه يوجب انكسارَ العبد لمولاه واعترافَه له بأنه أهلٌ لِما نزل به من البلاء، وأنه ليس بأهلٍ لإجابة الدعاء، فلذلك تسرع إليه حينئذٍ إجابةُ الدعاء وتفريجُ الكُرَب، فإنه تعالى عند المنكسرة قلوبُهم من أجله».
[«جامع العلوم والحكم» لابن رجب (١/ ٤٩٤)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أخرج أبو بكر المقري في كتاب: (الرُّخْصَةِ فِي تَقْبِيلِ الْيَدِ): (29)،  عن عمار بن أبي عمار، أن زيد بن ثابت ركب يومًا، فأخذ ابن عباس بركابه،  فقال: (تنح يا ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فقال : (هكذا أمرنا  أن نفعل بعلمائنا وكبرائنا)، فقال زيد:  (أرني يدك " فأخرج يده فقبلها)،  فقال: (هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بأهل بيت نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سأل رجل سعيد بن جبير أن يكتب له تفسير القرآن فغضب وقال: لأن يسقط شقي أحب إلي من ذلك.
الوافي بالوفيات.  الصفدي. 129/15

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

الواجب على الإنسان أن يقابل ما يحصل من أذية الكفار بالصبر والاحتساب وانتظار الفرج ، ولا يظن أن الأمر ينتهي بسرعة وينتهي بسهولة ، قد يبتلي الله عز وجل المؤمنين بالكفار يؤذونهم وربما يقتلونهم ، كما قتل اليهود الأنبياء الذين هم أعظم من الدعاة وأعظم من المسلمين ، فليصبر ولينتظر الفرج ولا يمل ولا يضجر ، بل يبقى راسياً كالصخرة ، والعاقبة للمتقين ، والله تعالى مع الصابرين .*
*• - فإذا صبر وثابر وسلك الطرق التي توصل إلى المقصود ولكن بدون فوضى وبدون استنفار وبدون إثارة ، ولكن بطريق منظمة ، لأن أعداء المسلمين من المنافقين والكفار يمشون على خطى ثابتة منظمة ويحصلون مقصودهم .*
*• - أما السطحيون الذين تأخذهم العواطف حتى يثوروا ويستنفروا ، فإنه قد يفوتهم شيء كثير ، وربما حصل منهم زلة تفسد كل ما بنوا ، إن كانوا قد بنوا شيئًا .*
*• - لكن المؤمن يصبر ويتئد، ويعمل بتودة ويوطن نفسه ، ويخطط تخطيطًا منظمًا يقضي به على أعداء الله من المنافقين والكفار ، ويفوت عليهم الفرص؛ لأنهم يتربصون الدوائر بأهل الخير ، يريدون أن يثيروهم ، حتى إن حصل من بعضهم ما يحصل حينئذ استعلوا عليهم وقالوا : هذا الذي نريد ، وحصل بذلك شر كبير .*
*• - فالرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - قال لأصحابه اصبروا ، فمن كان قبلكم - وأنتم أحق بالصبر منه - كان يعمل به هذا العمل ويصبر ، فأنتم يا أمة محمد أمة الصبر والإحسان ، اصبروا حتى يأتي الله بأمره ، والعاقبة للمتقين .*
*• - فأنت أيها الإنسان لا تسكت عن الشر ، ولكن أعمل بنظام وبتخطيط وبحسن تصرف وانتظر الفرج من الله ، ولا تمل ، فالدرب طويل ، لا سيما إذا كنت في أول الفتنة ، فإن القائمين بها سوف يحاولون - ما استطاعوا - أن يصلوا إلى قمة ما يريدون ، فاقطع عليهم السبيل ، وكن أطول منهم نفسا وأشد منهم مكراً ، فإن هؤلاء الأعداء يمكرون ، ويمكر الله ، والله خير الماكرين ، والله الموفق .*【 شرح رياض الصالحين    (٢٥٣/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: (إيَّاك نعبدُ وإيَّاك نستعين)، قال البقاعي في: (نظم الدرر في  تناسب الآيات والسور): (1/ 17): (في قوله: (نعبدُ): بنون الاستتباع إشعار  بإن الصلاة بنيت على الاجتماع).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من كان زمامه بيد الهوى*


" فإن كان الحديث موافقًا له نقل ما قيل في الرجل من الثناء، وأعرض عما قيل من الجرح، وإن كان مخالفًا لهواه نقل ما قيل فيه من الجرح وسكت عن الثناء.
وأكثرهم ليس عندهم من التبحر في العلم، وممارسة الفن ما يؤهلهم للترجيح ومعرفة العلل، وأعظم ما عند أحدهم أن يتمسك بظاهر قاعدة من قواعد الفن " .


(الشيخ المعلمي رحمه الله ضمن مجموع أثاره ٢/٣٠٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي: 
إذا جلست في ظلام الليل بين يدي الله، فاستعمل أخلاق الأطفال؛ فإن الطفل إذا طلب من أبيه شيئا فلم يعطه بكى عليه.(صيد الخاطر ص/٧٩)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  ابن كثيرفي تفسيره: (1/ 45): (الذنوب إذا تتابعت على القلوب أغلقتها، وإذا أغلقتها أتاها  حينئذ الختم من قبل الله تعالى والطبع، فلا يكون للإيمان إليها مسلك، ولا  للكفر عنها مخلص، فذلك هو الختم والطبع الذي ذكر في قوله تعالى: {خَتَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ}

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الطاهر ابن عاشور في تفسيره: (1/ 258): قوله تعالى: (خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ  وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  عَظِيمٌ): (وَفِي تَقْدِيمِ السَّمْعِ عَلَى الْبَصَرِ فِي مَوَاقِعِهِ  مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَفْضَلُ فَائِدَةً لِصَاحِبِهِ  مِنَ الْبَصَرِ فَإِنَّ التَّقْدِيمَ مُؤْذِنٌ بِأَهَمِّيَّةِ الْمُقَدَّمِ  وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ السَّمْعَ آلَةٌ لِتَلَقِّي الْمَعَارِفِ الَّتِي بِهَا  كَمَالُ الْعَقْلِ، وَهُوَ وَسِيلَةُ بُلُوغِ دَعْوَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ  إِلَى أَفْهَامِ الْأُمَمِ عَلَى وَجْهٍ أَكْمَلَ مِنْ بُلُوغِهَا  بِوَاسِطَةِ الْبَصَرِ لَوْ فَقَدَ السَّمْعَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: (فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِما كانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ):
قال القرطبي في تفسيره: (1/ 300): (وَقَالَ أَرْبَابُ الْمَعَانِيَ: (فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ)،  أَيْ بِسُكُونِهِمْ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا وَحُبِّهِمْ لَهَا وَغَفَلَتِهِمْ  عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ وَإِعْرَاضِهِمْ عَنْهَا. وَقَوْلُهُ: (فَزادَهُمُ اللَّهُ  مَرَضاً)، أَيْ وَكَلَهُمْ إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ، وَجَمَعَ عَلَيْهِمْ  هُمُومَ الدُّنْيَا فَلَمْ يَتَفَرَّغُوا مِنْ ذَلِكَ إِلَى اهْتِمَامٍ  بِالدِّينِ. (وَلَهُمْ عَذابٌ أَلِيمٌ)، بِمَا يَفْنَى عَمَّا يَبْقَى).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: (أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلَالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ):
قال السعدي في تفسيره: (صـ 300): (أولئك، أي: المنافقون الموصوفون بتلك الصفات {الَّذِينَ  اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى} أي: رغبوا في الضلالة، رغبة المشتري  بالسلعة، التي من رغبته فيها يبذل فيها الأثمان النفيسة. وهذا من أحسن  الأمثلة، فإنه جعل الضلالة، التي هي غاية الشر، كالسلعة، وجعل الهدى الذي  هو غاية الصلاح بمنزلة الثمن، فبذلوا الهدى رغبة عنه بالضلالة رغبة فيها،  فهذه تجارتهم، فبئس التجارة، وبئس الصفقة صفقتهم).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن مفلح الحنبلي - رحمه الله - :
( ❗من عجيب ما نقدت من أحوال الناس ،كثرة ما ناحوا على خراب الديار وموت الأقارب والأسلاف ،، 
والتحسر على الأرزاق بذم الزمان وأهله ،، 
وذكر نكد العيش فيه !

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفرق بين الناصح والمؤنِّب


«النصيحة: إحسان إلى من تنصحه بصورة الرحمة له والشفقة عليه والغيرة له وعليه، فهو إحسانٌ محضٌ يصدر عن رحمة ورِقَّة، ومرادُ الناصح بها وجهُ الله ورضاه، والإحسانُ إلى خلقه، فيتلطَّفُ في بذلها غاية التلطُّف، ويحتمل أذى المنصوح ولَائِمَتَه، ويعامله معاملةَ الطبيبِ العالمِ المشفقِ للمريض الْمُشْبَعِ مرضًا، فهو يحتمل سوء خُلُقِه وشراستَه ونفرتَه، ويتلطَّف في وصول الدواء إليه بكلِّ ممكنٍ فهذا شأن الناصح. وأمَّا المؤنِّب فهو: رجل قصْدُه التعييرُ والإهانة وذمُّ من أنَّبه وشتمه في صورة النصح، فهو يقول له: يا فَاعِلَ كذا وكذا، يا مستحِقًّا للذمِّ والإهانة في صورة ناصحٍ مشفقٍ.
وعلامةُ هذا أنه لو رأى من يُحِبُّه ويحسن إليه على مثل عمل هذا أو شرٍّ منه لم يعرض له، ولم يقل له شيئًا، ويطلب له وجوهَ المعاذير، فإن غُلِبَ قال: وأنَّى ضُمِنَتْ له العصمةُ؟ والإنسان عرضة للخطإ ومحاسنُه أكثرُ من مساوئه، والله غفور رحيم، ونحو ذلك. فيا عجبًا، كيف كان هذا لمن يحبُّه دون من يبغضه؟ وكيف كان حظُّ ذلك منك التأنيبَ في صورة النصح، وحظُّ هذا منك رجاءَ العفوِ والمغفرةِ وطَلَبَ وجوهِ المعاذير؟. ومن الفروق بين الناصح والمؤنِّب: أنَّ الناصحَ لا يعاديك إذا لم تقبل نصيحته، وقال: قد وقع أجري على الله، قبلتَ أو لم تقبلْ ويدعو لك بظهر الغيب، ولا يذكر عيوبك ولا يُبيِّنُها للناس، والمؤنِّب بضِدِّ ذلك».

[«الروح» لابن القيِّم (٤٤٣)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐  قَـالَ ابنُ قُدَامَة المَقْدِسِي -رَحِمَهُ الله- :

« من سلك غير طريق سلفه أفـضت به إلى تلفه ، ومـن مـال عن السُّـنّة فقد انحرف عن طـريق الـجَنَّة ، فـاتّقوا الله تعالى وخافوا على أنفسكم ، فإنّ الأمر صعب ، ومـا بعد الجنّة إلا النـّار ، وما بعد الحقّ إلا الـضّلال ، ولا بعد السُّـنّة إلا البدعة » .
تحريم النّظر في كتب الكلام " صـ (٧١ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل ابن مفلح في (الآداب الشرعية ٢/٢٧٧) عن سيدنا الإمام: "والذي ظن أن التوكل لا يطلب به إلا حظوظ الدنيا قد غلط، بل التوكل في الأمور الدينية أعظم"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فلا ينبغي لنا أن نبخل على أنفسنا في اليوم والليلة 
من أربع وعشرين ساعة بساعة واحدة لله الواحد القهار نعبده فيها حق عبادته. 

فإذا خلصت لله تلك الساعة أمكن
إيقاع الصلوات الخمس على نمطها من الحضور والخشوع والهيبة للرب العظيم في السجود والركوع.
التذكر والاعتبار ص ١١٤ لابن شيخ الحزاميين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام السجزي : 

"إنّ كلَّ من يحارب أهل البدع نسبوه إلى سبِّ العلماءِ
ليُنفِّروا العوام عنه بُهتاً منهم وكذبا"

رسالته لأهل زبيد/٢٠٨

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- : (فالغلاء بارتفاع الأسعار والرُّخص بانخفاضها، هما من جملة الحوادث التي لا خالق لها إلا الله وحده، ولا يكون شيء منها إلا بمشيئته وقدرته، لكن هو سبحانه قد جعل بعض أفعال العباد سببا في بعض الحوادث، كما جعل قتل القاتل سببا في موت المقتول ،وجعل ارتفاع الأسعار قد يكون بسبب ظلم العباد، وانخفاضها قد يكون بسبب إحسان بعض الناس). [«مجموع الفتاوى» ( 8 /520)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال ابن القيـّم رحمـه اللـه :


ذِكرُ الله .. والإقبالُ عليه .. والإنابةُ إليه .. والفزعُ إلى الصلاة كم قد شُفِيَ بهم مِن عليلٍ وكم قد عُوفِيَ بهم مِن مريض... 
[مفتاح دارالسعادة (١/٢٥٠)]


وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

ما من مرض من أمراض القلوب والأبدان إلا وفي القرآن سبيل الدلالة على دوائه وسببه .
[زاد المعاد (٤/٣٥٢)]


قال محمد بن نصر المروزي: 

ولا نعلم طاعة يدفع الله بها العذاب مثل الصلاة .

 قَـالَ ابن الجَوْزِي رَحِمَهُ الله : 

تلاوة القرآن تعمل في أمراض الفؤاد ما يعمله العسل في علل الأجساد .
[التبصـرة (٧٩)]

وقال ابن حجر :

الله يجعل لأوليائه عند ابتلائهم مخارج . وإنما يتأخر ذلك عن بعضهم في بعض الأوقات تهذيباً وزيادة لهم في الثواب .
[فتح الباري (٤٨٣/٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله
"لو لم يكن من فضل العلم إلا أن الجهَّالَ يهابونك ويُجلُّونك،وأن العلماء يحبُّونك ويُكرمونك: لكان ذلك سبباً إلى وجوب طلبه؛فكيف بسائر فضائله في الدنيا والآخرة!"
(الأخلاق والسير في مداواةِ النُفُوس ص٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

 كان السلف يسمون الآراء المخالفة للسنة وما جاء به الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في مسائل العلم الخبرية، ومسائل الأحكام العملية يسمونهم : أهل الشبهات والأهواء.
 لأن الرأي المخالف للسنة : جهلٌ لا علم، وهوىً لا دين.
 فصاحبه ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله، واتبع هواه بغير علم.
 وغايته: الضلال في الدنيا والشقاء في الآخرة.
[[ إغاثة اللهفان ٢/٨٦٢ ]].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معاذ رحمه الله
:* «ما جفت الدموع إلا لقساوة القلوب، وما قست القلوب إلا لكثرة الذنوب، وما كثرت الذنوب إلا من كثرة العيوب».
 ذكره البيهقي في شعب الإيمان رقم: (٦٨٢٨)._

*قـال إبـن الـقـيـم رحـمـه الـلـه:* 
 «القلب كلما اشتدت به الغفلة اشتدت به القسوة، فإذا ذكر الله ذابت تلك القسوة كما يذوب الرصاص في النار».
 الوابل الصيب: (٧١)._

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال السعدي: (ينبغي للعبد، كلما فرغ من عبادة ، أن يستغفر الله عن التقصير، ويشكره على  التوفيق، لا كمن يرى أنه قد أكمل العبادة ، ومنّ بها على ربه، وجعلت له  محلا ومنزلة رفيعة، فهذا حقيق بالمقت، ورد الفعل، كما أن الأول، حقيق  بالقبول والتوفيق لأعمال أخر). تفسير السعدي " (ص 92).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العلامة ابن حزم الأندلسي رحمه الله
 :-
" كم رأينا من فاخر بما عنده من المتاع فكان ذلك سببا لهلاكه -بعين حاسد أو كيد عدو- فإياك وهذا الباب فإنه ضرٌّ محض لامنفعة فيه أصلا ".
من كتاب الأخلاق والسير،،،

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

واصل وصلك الله بعطائه وفضله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ورفع الله قدرك 

وصلك الله برحمته وغفرانه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

【 سـُؤَالُ أهـْلِ الـعِلـْمِ 】

قـال الـنضـر بن شميـل رحـمه الله تعـالى :


《 جالـسـتُ الـخليـل بن أحـمد عشـرين سنـة ،  فكنـت أسمَعـهُ كثيـرا يُنْشـدُ*:*

إِذا كُنْتَ لاَ تَدْرِي ، وَلَمْ تَكُ بِالَّذِي
     يُسَائِلُ مَنْ يَدْرِي ، فَكَيْفَ إِذاً تَدْرِي 》
[ المجالس الدّينوريّة (١٢٨/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام اﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ رحمه الله :


"فلينظر كل عاقل فيما يحدث في زمانه
من الفتن والشرور والفساد
فإنه يجد معظم ذلك من قبل الرافضة" .
منهاج السنة 249/6.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم (الأخلاق والسّير):
 "من عجائب الدنيا قوم غلبت عليهم آمال فاسدة لا يحصّلون منها إلاّ على إتعاب النّفس عاجلا، ثمّ الهمّ والإثم آجلا، كمن يتمنّى غلاء الأقوات التي في غلائها هلاك الناس، وكمن يتمنّى بعض الأمور التى فيها الضرر لغيره، وإن كانت له فيها منفعة؛ فإن تأميله ما يؤمّل من ذلك لا يعجّل له ذلك قبل وقته، ولا يأتيه من ذلك بما ليس في علم الله تعالى تكوّنه، فلو تمنّى الخير والرخاء لتعجّل الأجر والراحة والفضيلة، ولم يتعب نفسه طرفة عين فما فوقها فاعجبوا لفساد هذه الأخلاق بلا منفعة"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ‏ابن رجب: كل زمان فاضل من ليل أو نهار؛ فإن آخره أفضل من أوله؛ كشهر رمضان، ويوم عرفة، ويوم الجمعة، والليل والنهار، فالصلاة آخر الليل أفضل من اوله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ابن عبدالبر (الاستذكار ٣٩/٢):  ‏"كان سعيد بن جبير إذا صلى العصر يوم الجمعة لم يكلم أحداً حتى تغرب الشمس"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال جعفر بن سليمان ( رأيت مالك بن دينار جالساً وإلى جنبه كلب ، فقلت ماهذا يا ابا يحيى ؟!
قال هذت خير عندي من جليس السوء )

الزهد الكبير للبيهقي ص ٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم في ( طوق الحمامة: ٤٠٢ )، عن رجل من أصحابه:

 " كنا نعرفه كلُّنا من أهل الطلب، والعناية، والورع، وقيام الليل، وافتقار آثار النسّاك، وسلوك مذاهب المتصوفين القدماء، باحثاً مجتهداً، ولقد كنا نتجنب المزاح بحضرته، فلم يمض الزمن حتى مكّن الشيطانَ من نفسه، وملَّكَ إبليس من خطامه فسوّل له الغرور، فخبّ في طاعته وأوضع، واشتهر في بعض المعاصي القبيحة الوضِرة، وسقط من عيون الناس كلِّهم بعد أن كان مقصداً للعلماء، ومنتاباً للفضلاء، ورذُل عند إخوانه جملة.
أعاذنا الله من البلاء، وسترنا في كفايته، ولا سلبنا ما بنا من نعمته.
فيا سوءتاه لمن بدأ بالاستقامة، ولم يعلم أنَّ الخذلان يحل به، وأن العصمة ستفارقه!! ".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال الإمام ابن حزم في ( طوق الحمامة: ٤٠٢ )، عن رجل من أصحابه:
> 
>  " كنا نعرفه كلُّنا من أهل الطلب، والعناية، والورع، وقيام الليل، وافتقار آثار النسّاك، وسلوك مذاهب المتصوفين القدماء، باحثاً مجتهداً، ولقد كنا نتجنب المزاح بحضرته، فلم يمض الزمن حتى مكّن الشيطانَ من نفسه، وملَّكَ إبليس من خطامه فسوّل له الغرور، فخبّ في طاعته وأوضع، واشتهر في بعض المعاصي القبيحة الوضِرة، وسقط من عيون الناس كلِّهم بعد أن كان مقصداً للعلماء، ومنتاباً للفضلاء، ورذُل عند إخوانه جملة.
> أعاذنا الله من البلاء، وسترنا في كفايته، ولا سلبنا ما بنا من نعمته.
> فيا سوءتاه لمن بدأ بالاستقامة، ولم يعلم أنَّ الخذلان يحل به، وأن العصمة ستفارقه!! ".


يارب سلِّم سلِّم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى: (28/ 479)، عن الرافضة: (فهم أشد  ضررا على الدين وأهله وأبعد عن شرائع الإسلام من الخوارج الحرورية).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وأما الصبر عن المحرمات فواجب ، وإن كانت النفس تشتهيها وتهواها .
~
مجموع الفتاوى [٥٧٤/١٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير وسرور
ﻗﺎﻝ اﻟﻘﺮطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
ﻟﻴﺲ ﺷﻲء ﺃﻗﺮ ﻟﻌﻴﻦ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻭﺃﻭﻻﺩﻩ ﻣﻄﻴﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺰ ﻭﺟﻞ. تفسير البغوي (ج6 ص99)
جعل الله زوجاتكم وأولادكم مطيعين له سبحانه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ اﻟﻘﺮطبي رحمه الله تعالى :

ﻟﻴﺲ ﺷﻲء ﺃﻗﺮ ﻟﻌﻴﻦ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻭﺃﻭﻻﺩﻩ ﻣﻄﻴﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺰ ﻭﺟﻞ. تفسير البغوي (ج6 ص99)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن السعدي رحمه الله:-

ومن أكبر الأسباب لانشراح الصدر
وطمأنينته *( الإكثار من ذكر الله ).*

ـ
الوسائل المفيدة ٢١ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال التابعي الجليل ميمون بن مهران :

.
.
إِنَّ أَعْمَالَكُمْ قَلِيلَةٌ
.
فَأَخْلِصُوا هَذَا الْقَلِيلَ...
.

[ أبو نعيم في الحلية 4 / 92 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - إذا دار الأمر - في رأيي الشخصي - بين اتباع مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة المتبعة والجمود عليها ، وبين أن يصبح كل مسلم مدعيًا العلم مدعيًا الاجتهاد ، فلا شكّ أن البقاء على ما كان عليه الآباء والأجداد من اتباع المذاهب وعدم الاعتداد بآراء الجهلة الذين ما درسوا العلم ، ذلك خير ، وهذا من باب حنانيك بعض الشر أهون من بعض .*  تراث الألباني في المنهج    (١٢٩/٦) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى 


- إن الأمة المستضعفة ، ولو بلغت في الضعف ما بلغت ، لا ينبغي لها أن يستولي عليها الكسل عن طلب حقها ، ولا الإياس من ارتقائها إلى أعلى الأمور ، خصوصًا إذا كانوا مظلومين ، كما استنقذ الله أمة بني إسرائيل ، الأمة الضعيفة ، من أسر فرعون وملئه ، ومكنهم في الأرض ، وملكهم بلادهم .*
【 تفسير السعدي              (٦١٨/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :


*• - ‏وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ مِنْ عَبْدِهِ : أَنْ يَشْهَدَ نِعَمَهُ ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ لَهُ بِهَا ، وَيُثْنِيَ عَلَيْهِ بِهَا ، وَيُحِبُّهُ عَلَيْهَا ، لَا أَنْ يَفْنَى عَنْهَا ، وَيَغِيبَ عَنْ شُهُودِهَا .*

*• - وَقِيلَ : الشُّكْرُ قَيْدُ النِّعَمِ الْمَوْجُودَةِ ، وَصَيْدُ النِّعَمِ الْمَفْقُودَةِ .*

*• - وَشُكْرُ الْعَامَّةِ : عَلَى الْمَطْعَمِ وَالْمَشْرَبِ وَالْمَلْبَسِ ، وَقُوتِ الْأَبْدَانِ .*

*• - وَشُكْرُ الْخَاصَّةِ : عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ وَالْإِيمَانِ وَقُوتِ الْقُلُوبِ .*【 مدارج السالكين             (٢٣٥/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شقيق بن إبراهيم رحمه الله:

 أغلق باب التوفيق عن الخلق من ستة أشياء: اشتغالهم بالنعمة عن شكرها، ورغبتهم في العلم وتركهم العمل، والمسارعة إلى الذنب وتأخير التوبة، والاغترار بصحبة الصالحين وترك الاقتداء بفعالهم، وإدبار الدنيا عنهم وهم يتبعونها، وإقبال الآخرة عليهم وهم معرضون عنها.

الفوائد لابن القيم (صفحة 177)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العراقي:
النظر في الدليل يعطي جواز بعض العمل بالأثر
لما تقرر أن الصحابة ما كان كلهم فقهاء على اصطلاح العلماء فإن فيهم القروي والبدوي ومن سمع منه عليه السلام حديثا واحدا وصحبه مرة
ولا شك أن من سمع منهم حديثا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو عن واحد من الصحابة كان يعمل به حسب فهمه مجتهدا كان أو لا
ولم يعرف أن غير المجتهد منهم كلف بالرجوع إلى المجتهد فيما سمعه من الحديث لا في زمانه ولا بعده في زمان الصحابة
وهذا تقرير منه عليه السلام بجواز العمل بالحديث لغير المجتهد
وإجماع من الصحابة عليه
ولولا ذلك لأمر الخلفاء غير المجتهد من الصحابة سيما أهل البوادي
(يعني كالأعرابي الذي كان يبول في المسجد - أو الذي كان يأكل البرد في رمضان)
لأمروهم ألا يعملوا بما أخذوا من النبي مشافهة أو بواسطة حتى يعرضوا على المجتهدين منهم 
ولم يرد من هذا عين ولا أثر
(تحفة الأنام/ ص٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ العلّامة صَالح بن فَوزان الفَوزان - حفظه الله -:


" الأشخاص الذين عندهم انحراف في الفكر أو انحراف في السيرة و المنهج وهم مشهورون عند الناس ، 
فلا بأس أن يذكروا بأسمائهم و أن يحذر من منهجهم " .

الأجوبة المفيدة١٧٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


النية الخالصة والهمّة الصادقة ينصر الله بها وإن لم يقع الفعل وإن تباعدت الديار

الفتاوى ٢٨-٤٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مالك بن دينار :

(إن البدن إذا سقم لا ينجع فيه طعام ولا شراب، وكذلك القلب إذا علق حب الدنيا لم ينجع فيه المواعظ)
[صفة الصفوة (١٧٢/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من ترك شيئًا لله عَوَّضه الله خيرًا منه

«إنَّما يجد المشقَّةَ في ترك المألوفات والعوائد من تركها لغير الله، أمَّا من تركها صادقًا مُخلِصًا مِن قلبه لله فإنه لا يجد في تركها مشقَّةً إلَّا في أَوَّل وهلة، لِيُمتحَن: أصادقٌ هو في تركها أم هو كاذب؟ فإن صبر على تلك المشقَّة قليلًا استحالت لذَّةً. قال ابن سيرين: سمعتُ شُرَيْحًا يحلف بالله ما ترك عبدٌ لله شيئًا فوجد فَقْدَه».
[«الفوائد» لابن القيِّم (١/ ١٠٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين :-

ومهما أصيب المؤمن في شيء من دنياه فإن ذلك ليس بشيء عند سلامة دينه الذي هو عصمة أمره في دنياه وأخراه"

الضياء اللامع ١١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من روائع ابن القيم رحمه الله:


‫"ينبغي للعبد أن يستعيذ بالله أن يكون عند نفسه عظيماً وهو عند الله حقير"
كتاب جلاء الأفهام (ص: ٢٦٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ العلَّامةُ ابْنُ عثيمين رحمه الله : 


"الدُّنيا مزرعةُ الآخرة ،

فإذا لَمْ يَزْرعْ فيها لآخرتِه ؛

ﻓﻘﺪْ خَسرَها وخَسرَ آخرتَه".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن جزي في تفسيره: (التسهيل لعلوم التزيل): (ا/ 56): عند قوله تعالى: (يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا ... ).
وقيل: (إنّ المعنى كلما صلحت أحوالهم في الدنيا قالوا -أي المنافقين- هذا دين مبارك فهذا مثل الضوء، وإذا أصابتهم شدّة أو مصيبة عابوا الدين وسخطوا: فهذا مثل الظلمة).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*.
.
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ألا أنبئكم بليل أفضل من ليلة القدر؟ حارس حرس في أرض خوف لعلة أن لا يرجع إلى أهله"
 [رواه الحاكم و صححه وافقه الذهبي]
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة:


شرط إطلاق اسم البعض على الكل؛ التلازم؛ كالرقبة والرأس على الإنسان؛ إذ لا إنسان دونهما، بخلاف نحو الرِّجْل والظفر، وأما إطلاق العين على الرقيب فليس من حيث هو إنسان؛ بل من حيث هو رقيب، وهو من هذه الحيثية لا يتحقق بلا عين. 

إرشاد الساري للقسطلاني 299/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ضابط في معرفة الصحيح والضعيف من الأحاديث  :


قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:" اعلم أن معرفة صحة الحديث وسقمه تحصل من وجهين:
أحدهما: معرفة رجاله وثقتهم وضعفهم، ومعرفة هذا هيِّن، لأن الثقات والضعفاء قد دوِّنوا في كثير من التصانيف، وقد اشتهرت بشرح أحوالهم التواليف.

والوجه الثاني: معرفة مراتب الثقات، وترجيح بعضهم على بعض عند الاختلاف، إما في الإسناد، وإما في الوصل والإرسال، وإما في الوقف والرفع، ونحو ذلك، وهذا هو الذي يحصل من معرفته وإتقانه وكثرة ممارسته الوقوف على دقائق علم علل الحديث".  

" شرح علل الترمذي"(٤٦٧/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*والفرق بين الجمع والبناء*
: أن الباني ليس يرى أن هنالك تعارضا فيجمع بين الحديثين، وأما الجامع فهو يرى أن هناك تعارضا في الظاهر، فتأمل هذا، فإنه فرق بين.
بداية المجتهد ١/ ١٥٧.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال الشيخ طه الدسوقي: إن المرء ليسمع الحديث المستقيم فيدركه على وجهه إن كان سليم النفس, حسن الطوية, وهو ينحرف به إذا كان إنساناً مريض النفس معوجاً, وهل ينضح البئر إلا بما فيه, وهل يمكن أن نتطلب من الماء جذوة نار؟ أو نغترف من النار ماء؟ وقديماً قالوا: إن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح, أشهد أن الله قال في نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وانك لعلى خلق عظيم ).
**[من كتاب: السنة في مواجهة اعدائها]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كن على حذر ياطالب العلم… 


قال شيخ الإسلام في الرد على الشاذلي 207:

وكثير من المنتسبين إلى العلم يبتلى بالكبر كما يبتلى كثير من أهل العبادة بالشرك، ولهذا آفة العلم الكبر، وآفة العبادة الرياء، وهؤلاء يحرمون  حقيقة العلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العبرة ليست بالكثرة 

قال العلامة ابن باز -رحمه الله- :


( وليحذر كل مسلم أن يغتر بالأكثرين ويقول : إن الناس قد ساروا إلى كذا ، واعتادوا كذا ، فأنا معهم ، فإن هذه مصيبة عظمى ، قد هلك بها أكثر الماضين ، ولكن أيها العاقل ،
 ◇ عليك بالنظر لنفسك ومحاسبتها 
 ◇ والتمسك بالحق وإن تركه الناس ،
 ◇ والحذر مما نهى الله عنه وإن فعله الناس ،
 >> فالحق أحق بالاتباع ، 
▫ كما قال تعالى : 
﴿ وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّه ِ﴾ .
▫ وقال تعالى :
 ﴿ وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِين َ﴾ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبدالعزيز البغدادي (غلام الخلال) في زاد المسافر 284/1:
أولى الناس بالصحبة من وافقك في السنة، ولا تصحب من خالفك في السنة وإن كان قريباً.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأصمعي : 


أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى طَالِبِ الْعِلْمِ ، إِذَا لَمْ يَعْرِفِ النَّحْوَ ، أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِيمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ كَذِبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ " .

 لأَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَحَّانًا ، وَلَمْ يَلْحَنْ فِي حَدَيثِهِ ، فَمَهْمَا رَوَيْتَ عَنْهُ وَلَحَنْتَ فِيهِ ، كَذَبْتَ عَلَيْهِ . 

(روضة العقلاء: (ص223))

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن كثير: (1 / 79) -عن القرآن-: (وكلما تكرر حلا وعلا، لا يخلق عن  كثرة الرد، ولا يمل منه العلماء، وإن أخذ في الوعيد والتهديد جاء منه ما  تقشعر منه الجبال الصم الراسيات، فما ظنك بالقلوب الفاهمات، وإن وعد أتى  بما يفتح القلوب والأذان، ويشوق إلى دار السلام ومجاورة عرش الرحمن).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: {وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقاً وَعَدْلاً} أي: صدقًا في الأخبار وعدلاً في الأحكام، فكله حق وصدق وعدل وهدى ليس فيه مجازفة ولا كذب ولا افتراء كما يوجد في أشعار العرب وغيرهم من الأكاذيب والمجازفات التي لا يحسن شعرهم إلا بها. تفسير ابن كثير: (1/ 79).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولا بد أن يغالب الطالب طمعه فيما *لا تساعده عليه مواهبه،* فهذا الطمع ليس طموحا مشروعا، بل هو داء وبيل يقود إما إلى التعالم، وإما إلى الانقطاع.

السبل المرضية ص٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الزبيدي:


وكانت قريش مع فصاحتها، وحسن لغاتها، ورقة ألسنتها، إذا أتتهم الوفود من العرب تخيروا من كلامهم وأشعارهم أحسن لُغاتهم، وأصفى كلامهم، فاجتمع ما تخيروا من تلك اللغات إلى سلائقهم التي طُبعوا عليها، فصاروا بذلك أفصح العرب، ألا ترى أنك لا تجد في كلامهم: عنعنة تميم، ولا عجرفة قيس، ولا كشكشة أسد، ولا كسكسة ربيعة.

(تاج العروس، ١/٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي

• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - يَا مَنْ يَرْجُو مَقَامَ الصَّالِحِينَ ، وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ مَعَ الْغَافِلِينَ ، وَيَأْمُلُ مَنَازِلَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ ، وَهُوَ يَنْزِلُ مع المذنين ، دَعْ هَذَا الْوَاقِعَ ، الصِّدْقَ الصِّدْقَ فِيهِ تَسْلَمُ ، الْجِدَّ الْجِدَّ فِيهِ تَغْنَمُ ، الْبِدَارَ الْبِدَارَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْدَمَ ، هَذَا هُوَ الدَّوَاءُ النَّافِعُ { تَتَجَافَى جنوبهم عن المضاجع } .*
【 التبصرة                      (٣٠١/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم: «فضول النظر والكلام والاستماع والمخالطة والأكل والنوم هذه تستحيل آلامًا وغمومًا وهمومًا في القلب، بل غالب عذاب الدنيا والآخرة منها».
 زاد المعاد (2/27).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :


*• - قَالَ بعض الرافضة لبَعض أهل السّنة : من يكون أشرف من خَمْسَة تَحت عباءة سادسهم جِبْرِيل ؟ فَقَالَ السّني : اثْنَان فِي الْغَار ، ثالثهما الله .*
【 كشف المشكل               (١٤/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاَّمة المعلمي  رحمه الله:


" وهذه المَلَكة لم يؤتوها- يعني الأئمة النقاد- من فراغ، وإنما هي حصاد رحلة طويلة من الطلب، والسماع والكتابة. وإحصاء أحاديث الشيوخ، وحفظ أسماء الرجال، وكناهم وألقابهم وأنسابهم وبلدانهم، وتواريخ ولادة الرواة ووفياتهم، وابتدائهم في الطلب والسماع، وارتحالهم من بلد إلى آخر، وسماعهم من الشيوخ في البلدان، من سمع في كل بلد؟ ومتى سمع؟ وكيف سمع؟ ومع مَن سمع؟ وكيف كتابه؟ ثم معرفة أحوال الشيوخ الذين يحدث الراوي عنهم، وبلدانهم، ووفياتهم، وأوقات تحديثهم، وعادتهم في التحديث، ومعرفة مرويات الناس عن هؤلاء الشيوخ، وعرض مرويات هذا الراوي عليها، واعتبارها بها، إلى غير ذلك مما يطول شرحه...
هذا مع سعة الاطلاع على الأخبار المروية، ومعرفة سائر أحوال الرواة التفصيلية، والخبرة بعوائد الرواة ومقاصدهم وأغراضهم، وبالأسباب الداعية إلى التساهل والكذب، وبمظنات الخطأ والغلط، ومداخل الخلل..
هذا مع اليقظة التامة، والفهم الثاقب، ودقيقة الفطنة، وامتلاك النفس عند الغضب، وعدم الميل مع الهوى، والإنصاف مع الموافق والمخالف، وغير ذلك..
وهذه المرتبة بعيدة المرام، عزيزة المنال، لم يبلغها إلا الأفذاذ، وقد كانوا من القلة بحيث صاروا رؤوس أصحاب الحديث فضلاً عن غيرهم، وأضحت الكلمة إليهم دون من سواهم". أ.هـ

" النكت الجياد"(١٢٨/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس - رحمه الله-:


" فيا أيها الطلاب : 

إذا أردتـم الـعلم من منـابـعه فـهـاهـم العلماء الكبـار، الذين شابت لحاههم، و نحلت جسومهم، و ذبلت قواهم في العلم و التعليم، الزموهم قبل أن تفقدوهم، و اسـتـخـرجـوا كنـوزهـم قبل أن توارى معهم، و في الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر "

عوائق الطلب ص ٢٦.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أوصى الشافعي تلميذه الربيع بن سليمان، فقال له: (وإذا أردت صلاح قلبك أو ابنك أو أخيك، أو من شئت صلاحه، فأودعه في رياض القرآن، وبين صحبة القرآن، سيصلحه الله شاء أم أبى). حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم ٩ / ١٢٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام النووي (المنهاج ٣١٤/١): "صديق الإنسان ومحبه هو من سعى في عمارة آخرته، وإن أدى ذلك إلى نقص في دنياه"

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (وليعلم أن المؤمن تجب موالاته وإن ظلمك واعتدى عليك _ والكافر تجب معاداته وإن أعطاك وأحسن إليك). الفتاوى (٢٠٩/٢٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي (المنهاج ١١٧/١٨): "وينبغي لمن أراد النطق بكلمة أو كلام أن يتدبره في نفسه قبل نطقه؛ فإن ظهرت مصلحته تكلم وإلا أمسك"

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم في الفوائد (ص: 292) طـ المجمع:
فائدة: قوله تعالى: (وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين):
 جمع في هذا الدعاء بين حقيقة التوحيد وإظهار الفقر والفاقة إلى ربه ووجود طعم المحبة في المتملق له والإقرار له بصفة الرحمة، وأنه أرحم الراحمين والتوسل إليه بصفاته سبحانه وشدة حاجته هو وفقره ومتى وجد المبتلى هذا كشفت عنه بلواه).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام النووي في فاتحة (المنهاج): "ولقد أحسن القائل: من جمع أدوات الحديث استنار قلبه، واستخرج كنوزه الخفيات"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏نقل الحافظ ابن حجر (الفتح ٧٧٢/٨) عن الإمام النووي: "الصحابي إذا قال قولاً وخالفه غيره؛ لم يكن ذلك القول حجة اتفاقاً"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله :

 والمتعصب وإن كان بصره صحيحا ؛ فبصيرته عمياء ، وأذنه عن سماع الحق صماء!

فتح القدير (88/3)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال حماد بن زيد: قيل لأيوب السختياني:العلم اليوم أكثر أم أقل ؟!
فقال أيوب: (الكلام اليوم أكثر !! والعلم كان قبل اليوم أكثر). المعرفة والتاريخ: (2/232)، للحافظ الفسوي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفيسة تكتب بماء العيون 

قال الامام عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي المتوفى سنة ثمانين ومئتين (٢٨٠)  في كتابه الرد على الجهمية ص ١٠٩ :( إن الذي يريد الشذوذ عن الحق يتبع الشاذ من قول العلماء ، ويتعلق بزلاتهم ، والذي يؤم الحق في نفسه يتبع المشهور من قول جماعتهم ، ويتقلب مع جمهورهم ، فهما آيتان بينتان يستدل بهما على اتباع الرجل وعلى ابتداعه ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في (تذكرة الحفاظ ٣/١١٤١): "‏قيل للخطيب: أنت الحافظ أبو بكر الخطيب البغدادي؟ فقال: أنا أحمد بن علي الخطيب، انتهى الحفظ عند الدارقطني"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
وإذا كَانَت الدعْوَة إلى الله أشرف مقامات العَبْد وأجلها وأفضلها، فَهِيَ لَا تحصل إلا:
 بِالْعلمِ الَّذِي يَدْعُو بِهِ وإليه، 
بل لَا بُد فِي كَمَال الدعْوَة: من الْبلُوغ فِي الْعلم إلى حد يصل إليه السَّعْي.
 [مفتاح دار السعادة: ١/١٥٤].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأديب السني شكيب أرسلان رحمه اللَّه:


" ولَو أَيّد اللَّه ُ مخلُوقاََ بدُون عملِِ لأَيَّد محمّداََ رسولهُ صلى اللَّه عليهِ وسلم، ولم يُخرجُهُ إِلى القِتال والنِّزال والنِّضالِ !! "
{لماذا تأخر المسلمون ؟ : (ص25)}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله ورعاه:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام شمس الدين ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :


( ﻛَﺎﻥَ ﺃَﻫْﻞُ ﺍﻟْﻮَﺭَﻉِ ﻣِﻦْ ﺃَﻫْﻞِ ﺍﻟْﻌِﻠْﻢِ ﻳَﺘَﺠَﻨَّﺒُﻮ  ﻥَ ﺗَﻬْﻨِﺌَﺔَ ﺍﻟﻈَّﻠَﻤَﺔِ ﺑِﺎﻟْﻮِﻟَﺎﻳ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

صيد  الكتب 

:::إبتسامة مع الشيخ مقبل الوادعي -رحمه الله -:::

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ مقبل ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻋﻲ رحمه الله : 
ﻭﺃﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﺗﺼﺪﻕ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﻴﺴﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ: ﺗﺼﺪﻗﻮﺍ, ﺗﺼﺪﻗﻮﺍ... 
ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﺗﺼﺪﻕ ﻭﻟﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺿﺤﻴﺔ, ﻗﺎﻡ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﻭﻟﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ: [ ﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ: ﻳﺎﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ, ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﻘﻞ: ﻳﺎ ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ ] !!!.

[ﻏﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﺷﺮﻃﺔ ( 1/315)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله في جزئه في تضعييف  حديث: (ما من عبد إلا وله ذنب...) [ص 174] :  (إذا وجدت حديثًا في أحد  (المعاجم) الثلاثة - يعني للطبراني- رجاله كلهم ثقات أو صدوقون؛ فلا تتسرع  بالحكم عليه بالصحة أو الثبوت؛ إذ لابد أن تجد فيه خللاً ما !! من إعلال؛  أو شذوذ؛ أو عدم اشتهار بعضهم بالرواية عن بعض ....!!)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الامام ابن رجب الحنبلي (شرح العلل 2/624 ) في وصف "معاجم الطبراني " و  " مسند البزار " و " أفراد الدارقطني " : (هي مجمع الغرائب والمناكير).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الماوردي في كتابه الماتع أدب الدنيا والدين (144): (العلة المانعة من الظلم لا تخلو من أحد أربعة أشياء : إما عقل زاجر، أو  دين حاجر، أو سلطان رادع، أو عجز صادٌ. فإذا تأملتها لم تجد خامسًا يقترن  بها ورهبة السلطان أبلغها؛ لأن العقل والدين ربما كانا مضعوفين، أو بدواعي  الهوى مغلوبين. فتكون رهبة السلطان أشد زجرًا وأقوى ردعًا).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ رسول الله ﷺ : [ إِذَا تَشَهَّدَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ أَرْبَعٍ يَقُولُ : *اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بك مِنْ عذاب جهنم ومن عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ومن شَرِّ فتنة الْمَسِيحِ الدَّجَّالِ*] صحيح مسلم 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين وفي التعوّذ من هذه الأربع *(بعد التشهد في الصلاة)* قولان:

*القول الأول* : أنه واجب ، وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد ؛ لأمر النبي ﷺ بها، ولشدَّة خطرها وعِظَمها
*والقول الثاني* : أنه سُنَّة ، وبه قال جمهور العلماء .

ولا شَكَّ أنه لا ينبغي الإخلالُ بها فإن أخلَّ بها فهو على خَطَرٍ من أمرين :
*(الإثم) وألا تصح صلاته، ولهذا كان بعضُ السَّلف يأمر مَنْ لم يتعوَّذ منها بإعادة الصَّلاة .*
ــــــــــــــ
الشرح الممتع ٣/١٩٩ .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن حجر في: (فتح الباري): (9/ 405): (العلماء صنفوا في قصة بريرة تصانيف، وأن بعضهم أوصلها إلى أربعمائة فائدة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: (الرافضة حمير اليهود يركبون عليهم في كل فتنة). (منهاج السنة:١/٢٠)
وقال رحمه الله: (قال حرملة: سمعت الشافعي يقول: لم أرَ أحداً أشهد بالزور من الرافضة). (منهاج السنة ٦٠/١).
وقال رحمه الله: (النصارى الذين قاتلهم المسلمون بالشام كانت الرافضة من أعظم أعوانهم). (المنهاج ٣٧٨/ ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن قدامة: (ولا نعرف في أهل البدع طائفة يكتمون  مقالتهم ولا يتجاسرون على إظهارها، إلا الزنادقة والأشعرية). [المناظرة في  القرآن(صـ 35)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن القيّم رحمه الله ..


*فليس للقلب أنفع من معاملة الناس باللطف وحب الخير لهم*

فإن معاملة الناس بذلك 
* إما أجنبي فتكتسب مودّته ومحبته
* وإما صاحب وحبيب فتستديم صحبته ومودّته
* وإما عدوٌّ مبغض فتُطفئ بلطفك جمرته وتستكفي شره

ومن حمل الناس على المحامل الطيبة وأحسن الظنّ بهم ..
*سلمت نيته.. وانشرح صدره.. وعوفي قلبه.. وحفظه الله من السّوء والمكاره
مدارج السالكين (2/511

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابْنُ القيِّم رحمه الله :


"الكُسالى أكثرُ النَّاس همَّاً وغمَّاً 

وحُزْناً، ليسَ لهم فَرَحٌ ولا سُرورٌ، 

بخلاف أرباب النَّشاط والجِدِّ في العمل" . 

كتاب/ (روضة المحبين ١٦٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان الحجاج يقول :


(  *لولا فرحةُ الإيابِ ؛ لَمَا عذّبتُ أعدائي إلا بالسفر*   )  !! 

[ العقد الفريد( 2/ 337 )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم (مفتاح دار السعادة ١/٣٩١): "فالله تعالى يعامل العبد في ذنوبه بمثل ما يعامل العبد الناس في ذنوبهم، فإذا عرف العبد ذلك كان ابتلائه بالذنوب فيه من الفوائد ما هو أنفع الأشياء له"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عقيل الظاهري (نوادر ابن حزم 205/1): "يرى أبو محمد أن التمسك بالتقليد مع وضوح الحجة المعارضة لمذهب المقلد يكون بسبب حب الرئاسة"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عقيل الظاهري (نوادر ابن حزم 202/2): "ومذهب أبي محمد بن حزم في الصفات؛ مذهب تعطيل"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم (نوادر ابن حزم 216/2): "وزلة العالم مؤذية جداً ولو لم تعده إلى غيره؛ لقل ضررها"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :
• - مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ نُورِ السُّنَّةِ الَّتِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ بِهَا رَسُولَهُ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَقَعُ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبِدَعِ ، ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ .*【 منهاج السنة النبوية        (٤٤٢/٦) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تَيمية رَحِمَهُ الله :

« السُّكُوتُ بِلا قِرَاءَة ،ٍ ولَا ذِكرٍ ، ولا دُعَاءٍ ؛ لَيسَ عِبَادَةً ، وَلَا مَأمُورًا بِهِ ؛ بَل يَفتَحُ بَابَ الوَسوَسَةِ ،

فَالإشْتِغَالُ بِذِكرِ اللَّهِ أفضَلُ مِن السُّكُوتِ ، وقِرَاءَةُ القُرآنِ مِن أفضَلِ الخَيرِ ».
(الفتَاوى الكُبرَى  ٢/٢٩٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أثر مفارقة العلماء ومصاحبة أهل الأهواء


قال عبد الله بن مُسلم المروزي:

*" كنتُ أُجالس ابن سيرين ؛*
*فتركتُهُ وجالستُ الإباضيَّة ؛*
*فرأيتُ* - يعني في المنام -
*كأنِّي مع قومٍ يَحملون جنازة النبي ﷺ ؛*

*فأتيتُ ابن سيرين فذكرته له ؛*
*فقال : مالَكَ جالستَ أقواماً يُريدون أن يَدفنوا ما جاء به النبي ﷺ .*

سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي: ٤ / ٦١٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن وهب رحمه الله 
: سمعت مالكا يقول: "اعلم أنه فساد عظيم أن يتكلم الإنسان بكل ما يسمع"
السير ٦٦/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله:* 


*"وإذا اشتد الكرب، وعظم الخطب، كان الفرج حينئذٍ قريبًا في الغالب* 

*قال تعالى:*
 *﴿ حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا ﴾*

*ومن لطائف أسرار اقتراب* 
*الفرج بإشتداد الكرب :*

*أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وُجِد الأياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده، ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق استجاب الله له وكشف عنه ".*

 *نور الاقتباس في مشكاة وصية النبي ﷺ لابن عباس: ص(١٢٣)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• مَنْ مَنَّ الله عليه بالهدى والسُّنة، فلا يفرط فيهما، ومن أسباب التفريط: أن تُصغِي إلى ذي هوى بأذنيك؛ لأنك لا تدري ما يوحي إليك.

[صالح آل الشيخ - لقاءات وجلسات ١/١٦٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :

⬅️ ( ‏يُكره للرجل أن يقول : قال الرسول ، ولكنْ يقول : قال رسول الله ﷺ ؛ ليكون مُعظَّمًا ) .
‏
‏ ط . الشافعية للسبكي ||  ٢/ ١٢٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« سُئِلَ ابنُ تَيمِيَة - رَحِمَهُ اللَّه - :


مَا دَوَاءُ مَن تَحَكَّمَ فِيهِ الدَاءُ ،
ومَا الإحتِيَالُ فِيمَنْ تَسَلَطَ عَلَيهِ الخَبالُ ،
ومَا العَمَلُ فِيمَنْ غَلَبَ عَلَيهِ الكَسَلُ ، 
ومَا الطَرِيقُ إلى التَوفِيقِ ، 
ومَا الحِيلَةُ فِيمَنْ سَطَت عَلَيهِ الحَيرَة ،
إن قَصَدَ التَوَجُهَ إلى اللَّهِ مَنَعَهُ هَواهُ ..
وإن أرَادَ يَشتَغِل لَم يُطَاوِعَهُ الفَشَل ؟

فَأجَابَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :

دَوَاؤهُ الإلتِجَاءُ إلى اللَّهِ تَعَالى ، ودَوَامُ التَضَرُع إلى اللَّهِ سُبحَانَه ، والدُّعَاءُ ،
بِأن يَتَعَلم الأدعِيةَ المَأثُورَة ، وَيَتَوخى الدُّعَاء فِي مَظَانِّ الإجَابَة ، مِثلُ آخِرُ الَلِّيل ، وأوقَاتُ الأذَان والإقَامَة ، وَفِي سُجُودِهِ ، وَفِي أدبَارِ الصلَوَات.

ويَضُمُّ إلى ذَلِك الإستِغفَارُ ، فَإنَّهُ مَن استَغفَر اللَّه ثُمَّ تَابَ إليه مَتَّعَهُ مَتَاعًا حَسنًا إلى أجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى. 

وليَتَخِذَ وِردًا مِنَ الأذكَــارِ طَرَفي النَّهارِ ووَقتَ النَومِ.

وليَصبِر عَلَى مَا يَعرِضُ لَهُ مِنَ المَوَانِع وَالصَوارِف ، فَإنَّهُ لا يَلبَث أن يُؤيدَهُ اللَّهُ بِرُوحٍ مِنه ، ويَكتُبُ الإيمَانُ فِي قَلبِهِ.

وليَحرِص عَلَى إكمَالِ الفَرَائِضِ مِنَ الصَلَواتِ الخَمس بِبَـاطِـنـهِ وَظَاهِره فَإنَّها عَمُود الدِّينِ. 

وليَكُنْ هَجِّيرَاهُ : لا حَولَ وَلا قُوَةَ إلا باللَّه العَلِّيِّ العَظِيم ، فَإنَّهُ بِها تُحمَّلُ الأثقَال ، وتُكَابُد الأهوَال ويُنَالُ رَفِيعُ الأحوَال.

ولا يَسأمُ مِنَ الدُّعَاءِ والطَلَب ، فَإنَّ العَبدَ يُستَجَابُ لَهُ مَا لَم يُعَجِل فَيَقول : 
قَد دَعَوتُ فَلَم يُستَجَبُ لِي.

وَلَيعلَم أنَّ النَّصرَ مَعَ الصَّبرِ ، وأنَّ الفَرَجَ مَعَ الكَربِ ، وأنَّ مَعَ العُسرِ يُسرًا ،

ولَم يَنَل أحَدٌ شَيئًا مِن جُسَيمِ الخَيرِ - نَّبِيٌّ فَمَن دُونَهُ - إلا بِالصَّبرِ ،

والحَمدُ للَّه رَبِّ العَالَمِين ».

[ جَامِعُ الرَسَائِل || ٧ / ٤٤٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ إما اتباع الرسول وإما اتباع الهوى }

قال تعالى: {فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين}
● قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله : 
فقسّم الأمر إلى أمرين لا ثالث لهما: إما الاستجابة لله والرسول وما جاء به، وإما اتباع الهوى، فكل ما لم يأت به الرسول فهو من الهوى.
[ إعلام الموقعين ٣٨/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي : 

" لقيت مشايخ ؛ أحوالهم مختلفةٌ ، يتفاوتون في مقاديرهم في العلم، وكان أنفعهم لي في صحبةٍ:
العاملُ منهم بعلمه، وإن كان غيره أعلم منه!
• ولقيت جماعةً من أهل الحديث يحفظون ويعرفون ؛ ولكنهم كانوا يتسامحون في غيبةٍ يخرجونها مخرج جرحٍ وتعديلٍ، ويأخذون على قراءة الحديث أجراً، ويُسرعون بالجواب لئلاَّ ينكسر الجاه،
وإن وقع خطأ !
• ولقيت عبدالوهَّاب الأنماطي ؛
فكان على قانون السلف ؛ لم يُسْمَع في مجلِسهِ غيبةٌ ، ولا كان يطلبُ أجراً على إسماع الحديث ، وكنتُ إذا قرأتُ عليه أحاديث الرقائق بكى ، واتَّصل بكاؤه !!!
فكان - وأنا صغير السنِّ حينئذٍ – يعملُ بكاؤه في قلبي ،ويبني قواعد.
وكان على سمت المشايخ الذين سمعنا أوصافهم في النقل .
• ولقيت أبا منصور الجواليقي ؛
فكان كثير الصمت ، شديد التحرِّي فيما يقول ، متقناً محقِّقاً ، ورُبَّما سُئل المسألة الظاهرة ، التي يبادر بجوابها بعض غلمانه = فيتوقَّف فيها حتى يتيقَّن ، وكان كثير الصوم والصمت.
• فانتفعت بهذين الرجلين أكثر من انتفاعي بغيرهما ؛ ففهمتُ من هذه الحالة : أنَّ الدليل بالفعل أرشد من الدليل بالقول ...!!
فالله الله في العمل بالعلم فإنه الأصل الأكبر ، والمسكين كل المسكين :
من ضاع عمره في علمٍ لم يعمل به ؛ ففاته لذات الدنيا ، وخيرات الآخرة ؛ فقدم مفلساً مع قوَّة الحجَّة عليه" .
[صيد الخاطر ص ١٥٨، ١٥٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المعلمي: إخراج البخاري في "التاريخ" لا يفيد الخبر شيئاً، بل يضرّه، فإن من شأن البخاري أن لا يخرج الخبر في التاريخ إلا ليدل على وهن راويه. [التعليق على الفوائد المجموعة: 167-168].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المعلمي: لكن "تاريخ البخاري" خالٍ في الغالب من التصريح بالحكم على الرواة بالتعديل أو الجرح، أحسَّ الإمامان الجليلان أبو حاتم محمد بن إدريس الرازي وأبو زرعة عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم الرازي وهما من أقران البخاري ونُظَرائه في العلم والمعرفة والإمامة، *أحسّا بهذا النقص، فأحبّا تكميله*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية ™:
«وإذا ضعف العقلُ، وقلَّ العلم بالدين، وفي النفس محبةٌ، انبسطت النفس بحمقها»

 مجموع الفتاوى 207/10

قناة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

‏قال تعالى {يا أيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين} فكل من اتبع الرسول ﷺ فإن الله حسبه ؛ أي كافيه وهاديه وناصره .
~
الفتاوى [٣٤/٢٨]

قناة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية_ii

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
.
 إذا حسنت السرائر ، أصلح الله الظواهر 
.
- الفتاوى ٣ /٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مِنْ أَعظَمٍ نِعَمِ اللهِ عَلَى العَبْدِ


قال الله عز وجل :
*{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْمًا وَقَالَا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِّنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }.* 

قال السبكي رحمه الله تعالى- : 
فإن الله تعالى آتى داود وسليمان من نعم الدنيا والآخرة ما لا ينحصر، *ولم يذكر من ذلك في صدر هذه الآية إلا العلم*، ليبين أنه الأصل في النعم كلها. 

وجمع الله له ولابنه سليمان ما لم يجمعه لأحد، *وجعل العلم أصلاً لذلك كله*، وأشارا هما أيضا إلى هذا المعنى بقولهما: *{ الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين}*، عقيب قوله : *{ آتينا داود وسليمان علماً}*، وما يفهم من ذلك أنهما شكرا ما آتاهما إياه، *وأن سبب التفضيل هو العلم*.

 فتاوى السبكي 1/73

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَـالَ ابنُ قُدَامَة المَقْدِسِي -رَحِمَهُ الله- :


« من سلك غير طريق سلفه أفـضت به إلى تلفه ، ومـن مـال عن السُّـنّة فقد انحرف عن طـريق الـجَنَّة ، فـاتّقوا الله تعالى وخافوا على أنفسكم ، فإنّ الأمر صعب ، ومـا بعد الجنّة إلا النـّار ، وما بعد الحقّ إلا الـضّلال ، ولا بعد السُّـنّة إلا البدعة » .
 [ " تحريم النّظر في كتب الكلام " صـ (٧١ ) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﺃﻭﻳﺲ اﻟﻘﺮﻧﻲ:
اﺩﻉ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﻭﻧﻴﺘﻚ؛ ﻓﺈﻧﻚ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﺞ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺃﺷﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻣﻨﻬﻤﺎ؛ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺇﺫ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺪﺑﺮ؛ ﻓﺎﻏﺘﻨﻢ ﺇﻗﺒﺎﻟﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺇﺩﺑﺎﺭﻩ. 
شرح البخاري لابن بطال٢١٠/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الإكتحال*:




عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : *(إِنَّ خَيْرَ أَكْحَالِكُمُ الْإِثْمِدُ يَجْلُو الْبَصَرَ وَيُنْبِتُ الشَّعْرَ)* رواه أبو داود (3878) والنسائي (5113) وابن ماجه (3497) ، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" .

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : *(اكْتَحِلُوا بِالإِثْمِدِ فَإِنَّهُ يَجْلُو البَصَرَ ، وَيُنْبِتُ الشَّعْرَ)* رواه الترمذي (1757) ، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترمذي" .

عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : *(عَلَيْكُم بِالإِثْمِد فَإِنَّهُ مَنْبَتَةٌ للشَّعْرِ ، مَذْهَبَةٌ للقَذَى ، مَصْفَاةٌ لِلْبَصَرِ)* أخرجه الطبراني في "الكبير" (1/109 ، رقم 183) وحسَّنه المنذري والعراقي وابن حجر ، انظر "الترغيب والترهيب" (3/89) و "فتح الباري" (10/157) .

ومعنى (يجلو البصر) أي : يحسِّن النظر ، ويزيد نور العين .

(ويُنبت الشعر) المراد بالشعر هنا : الهدب ، وهو الذي ينبت على أشفار العين .

انظر "عون المعبود" (11/75) .

قال مرتضى الزبيدي - رحمه الله :

"الإِثْمِدُ " حَجَرُ الكُحْل ، وهو أَسودُ إِلى حُمْرَة ، ومعدنه بأَصبهانَ ، وهو أَجْوَدُه ، وبالمَغْرِب ، وهو أَصْلَبُ" .

"تاج العروس" (4/468) .

قال المباركفوري - رحمه الله :

يكون في بلاد الحجاز ، وأجوده يؤتى به من أصبهان .

"تحفة الأحوذي" (5/365) .

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله :

وأجودُه : السريعُ التفتيتِ الذي لفُتاته بصيصٌ ، وداخلُه أملسُ ليس فيه شيء من الأوساخ .

"زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد" (4/283) .

قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين - رحمه الله :

والاكتحال نوعان :

أحدهما : اكتحالٌ لتقوية البصر ، وجلاء الغشاوة من العين ، وتنظيفها وتطهيرها بدون أن يكون له جمال ، فهذا لا بأس به ، بل إنه مما ينبغي فعله ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكتحل في عينيه ، ولا سيما إذا كان بالإثمد .

النوع الثاني : ما يقصد به الجَمال ، والزينة ، فهذا للنساء مطلوب ؛ لأن المرأة مطلوب منها أن تتجمل لزوجها .

وأما الرجال : فمحل نظر ، وأنا أتوقف فيه ، وقد يفرَّق فيه بين الشاب الذي يُخشى من اكتحاله فتنة ، فيُمنع ، وبين الكبير الذي لا يُخشى ذلك من اكتحاله ، فلا يمنع .

"مجموع فتاوى الشيخ العثيمين" (11/73) .

*
وقيل في المغني :

" ويستحب أن يكتحل وترا " المغني 1 / 106

وقيل في المجموع :

" وأما الاكتحال وترا فاختلف فيه فقيل يكون في عين وترا وفي عين شفعا ليكون المجموع وترا , والصحيح الذي عليه المحققون أنه في كل عين وتر , وعلى هذا فالسنة أن يكون في كل عين ثلاثة أطراف " .

المجموع 1 / 334 *.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«الإمام ثعلب (ت: ٢٩١) خرج من الجامع وفي يده دفتر ينظر فيه، فصدمته دابَّةٌ، فوقع ... ومات منها.!».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"ذكر الشيخ ابن عقيل الظاهري (نظراتٌ لاهثة ص35) أن كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن؛ ليس للإمام ابن حزم الظاهري، وجزم بعدم صحة نسبته له بأدلة قوية، وأن الكتاب هو لأبي عبدالله محمد بن حزم"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله :


تدبر القرآن وصحيح البخاري
ومسلم والسنن ورياض الصالحين
والأذكار للنووي تفلح وتنجح !
المصدر : [ السير/٣٤٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه كان يقول إذا قعد: 

إنكم في ممر الليل والنهار: في آجال منقوصة، وأعمال محفوظة، والموت يأتي بغتة؛ فمن يزرع خيراً: يوشك أن يحصد رغبة، ومن يزرع شراً: يوشك أن يحصد ندامة؛
ولكل زارع مثل ما زرع.
لا يسبق بطيء بحظه، ولا يدرك حريص ما لم يقدر له؛ فمن أعطى خيراً: فالله تعالى أعطاه، ومن وقي شراً: فالله تعالى وقاه؛ المتقون سادة، والفقهاء قادة، ومجالستهم زيادة.
حلية الأولياء(1/ 133ـ134)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله:* 


*"وإذا اشتد الكرب، وعظم الخطب، كان الفرج حينئذٍ قريبًا في الغالب* 

*قال تعالى:*
 *﴿ حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا ﴾*

*ومن لطائف أسرار اقتراب* 
*الفرج بإشتداد الكرب :*

*أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وُجِد الأياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده، ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق استجاب الله له وكشف عنه ".*

 *نور الاقتباس في مشكاة وصية النبي ﷺ لابن عباس: ص(١٢٣)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمـام ابن الـقيـم رحمـه الله تعالى :


《 فالْـجَزَاءُ مُمَـاثِلٌ لِلْـعَمَلِ مِنْ جِنْسـِهِ فِي الْـخَيْرِ وَالـشـَّر ِّ، 

⇦ فَمـَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمـًا سَتَرَهُ اللَّه ُ،
⇦ وَمَنْ يَسـَّرَ عَلَى مُعْسِـرٍ يَسَّـرَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الـدُّنْيَا وَالْآخـِرَة ِ، 
⇦ وَمَنْ نَفَّـسَ عَنْ مُؤْمِـنٍ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ الـدُّنْيَا نَفَّـسَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ يَوْمِ الْـقِيَامَة ِ، 
⇦ وَمَنْ أَقَـالَ نَادِمًـا أَقَالَـهُ اللَّهُ عَثْرَتَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة ِ، 
⇦ وَمَنْ تَتَبَّعَ عَـوْرَةَ أَخِيهِ تَتَبَّعَ اللَّهُ عَوْرَتَه ُ،
⇦ وَمَنْ ضـَارَّ مُسْلِمًـا ضـَارَّ اللَّهُ بِه ِ، 
⇦ وَمَنْ شـَاقَّ شَـاقَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْه ِ، 

⇦【 وَمَنْ خـَذَلَ مُسْلِمًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ يَجـِبُ نُصْرَتُهُ فِيهِ خَذَلـَهُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوْضِعٍ يَجِبُ نُصْرَتُهُ فِيهِ،】

⇦ وَمَـنْ سَمَحَ سَمَحَ اللَّهُ لَـهُ ،

وَالـرَّاحِمُون  َ يَرْحَمُهُمْ الـرَّحْمَن ُ، وَإِنَّمَا يَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الرُّحَمـَاء َ، 

☜ وَمَنْ أَنْفَقَ أَنْفَقَ عَلَيْه ِ، 
☜ وَمَنْ أَوْعَى أَوْعَى عَلَيْه ِ،
☜ وَمَنْ عَفـَا عَنْ حَقـِّهِ عَفَـا اللَّهُ لَـهُ عَنْ حَقـِّه ِ، 
☜ وَمَنْ تَجَـاوَزَ تَجَـاوَزَ اللَّهُ عَنْه ُ، 

فَهَـذَا شَـرْعُ اللَّهِ وَقَدَرُهُ وَوَحْيُهُ وَثَوَابه وَعِقـَابُهُ كُلُّـهُ قَائِمٌ بِهَـذَا الْأَصـْلِ 》
[ إعلام الموقعين (١٥٠/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" أقوال العلماء يُحْتَجُّ لها بالأدلة الشرعية لا يُحْتَجُّ بها على الأدلة الشرعية".
‏
‏مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية ٢٦ / ٢٠٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وكم ترى من رجل متورع  عن الفواحش والظلم ، ولسانه  يفري في أعراض  الأحياء  والأموات ، ولا يبالي  ما يقول " .

ابن القيم ، الجواب  الكافي  ص 203 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏في البخاري عن عائشة: فإذا أراد أن يسجد غمز رجليّ،فقبضتهما).


قال ابن رجب في الفتح: (استدل بالحديث على ﺃﻥ ﻣﺲ اﻟﻨﺴﺎء ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﺷﻬﻮﺓ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻘﺾ اﻟﻄﻬﺎﺭﺓ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام بن القيم – رحمه الله –
 : المحب يهرب إلى العزلة والخلوة بمحبوبه والتعلق بذكره ، كهرب الحوت إلى الماء ، والطفل إلى أمه . 

        وأخرج من بين البيوت لعلني .... أحدث عنك النفس بالسر خاليا 

بدائع الفوائد ج ٢ ص ١٦٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وكم ترى من رجل متورع  عن الفواحش والظلم ، ولسانه  يفري في أعراض  الأحياء  والأموات ، ولا يبالي  ما يقول " .

ابن القيم ، الجواب  الكافي  ص 203 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحق نوعان :


➊ حق موجود : وضده الكذب وهذا في الاخبار والواجب فيه التصديق والاعتقاد وتكذيب ما يخالفه .

➋ حق مقصود : وضده الباطل وهذا في الأعمال والواجب فيه الاعتماد والعمل واجتناب ما ينافيه . 
مجموع الفتاوى ( 2 / 102 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال فضيلة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
:

الفقر أسلم من الغنى ، لأن الغنى معه كثرة الشرور ، إلَّا من رحم الله ... 

 الحلل الإبريزيَّة : 1-337

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمة "حسبي الله" تقال في المنفعة والمضرة

 ▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
:

 (وقد ذكر الله هذه الكلمة (حسبي الله) في جلب المنفعة تارة، وفي دفع المضرة أخرى.

فالأولى في قوله تعالى {ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم الله ورسوله وقالوا حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله} الآية.

والثانية في قوله: {الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل}، وفي قوله تعالى {وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره}.
مجموع الفتاوى ٣٦/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العلم صناعة القلب وشغله !

ابن القيم . ( مفتاح دار السعادة 1/400 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

إذا جرى على العبد مقدور يكرهه فله فيه سّتة مشاهد:

 مشهد التوحيد:
أن الله هو الذي قدّره وشاءه وخلقه، وما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن

 مشهد العدل :
أنه ماض فيه حكمه، عدل فيه قضاؤه

 مشهد الرحمة :
أن رحمته في هذا المقدور غالبة لغضبه وانتقامه، ورحمته حشوه أي ظاهره بلاء وباطنه رحمة

 مشهد الحكمة :
أن حكمته سبحانه اقتضت ذلك، لم يقدّره سدى ولا قضاه عبثا

 مشهد الحمد :
أن له سبحانه الحمد التام على ذلك من جميع وجوهه

 مشهد العبوديّة :
أنه عبد محض من كل وجه تجري عليه أحكام سيّده وأقضيته بحكم كونه ملكه وعبده، فيصرفه تحت أحكامه القدريّة كما يصرفه تحت أحكامه الدينيّة، فهو محل لجريان هذه الأحكام عليه

 مقتطف من كتاب الفوائد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وهؤلاء(الفقهاء  )يظنون أن كل حديث رواه ثقة فهو صحيح! ولايتفطنون لدقائق علم علل الحديث، ووافقهم طائفةمن المحدثين المتأخرين.
‏ابن رجب- الفتح٣٦١/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم (إعلام الموقعين ٢/١٤٥): "فإنه لم يكن في عصر الصحابة رجل واحد اتخذ رجلاً يقلده في جميع أقواله فلم يسقط منها شيئا، وأسقط أقوال غيره فلم يأخذ منها شيئاً"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن المعتمر (إعلام الموقعين ٢/١٣٦): "لا فرق بين بهيمة تنقاد، وإنسان يقلّد"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[9] باب الأمور الغيبية لا يخاض فيها بالأقيسة والآراء

↩️ قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله :
واعلم أن كون الموتى يسمعون أو لا يسمعون إنما هو أمر غيبي من أمور البرزخ التي لا يعلمها إلا الله عز وجل فلا يجوز الخوض فيه بالأقيسة والآراء وإنما يوقف فيه مع النص إثباتا ونفيا.
"تحقيق الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات" (ص37).
[وقال -رحمه الله-]:
- الاستدلال العقلي ... لا مجال له في أمر غيبي.

"تحقيق الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات" (ص60).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :


كل من أحسن إليك .
ولاسيما في الدّين، والنصيحة .
والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر .
فإن هذا يقتضي منكَ أن تُحبه وتوده .
خلافا لِما يفعل بعض الناس الآن .
إذا أنتَ أمرتَه بالمعروف ونهيته عن
المنكر .
أو دعوته إلى خير، أو أرشدته إلى هدى .
فإنه قد يحمل في قلبه عليك بغضاً .
وهذا خلاف العقل، وخلاف الدين .

شرح اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٢٧٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة أبو الحسن الجرجاني
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - إن سلامة اللفظ تتبع سلامة الطبع ، ودماثة الكلام بقدر دماثة الخلقة .*
【 الوساطه                       (١٨/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏تميم الداري:
وقد روى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصة الجساسة، وهذه منقبة شريفة لتميم، وتدخل في رواية الأكابر عن الأصاغر.

شرح مسلم_النووي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى في حاشيته على الإكمال لابن ماكولا [3 /90 - 91 ] 

(( أنه اشتهر بين كثير من العامة أن فرعون كان من *أهل الحجرية* راعياً اسمه [ عون ] فشرد من هناك فقيل [ فرَّ عون ] فصار إلى مصر فآل أمره إلى ماعُرِف , 

قال [ يماني ] لمصري : حسبكم أن فرعون منكم فقال إنما هو منكم , جاء إلينا , 
فقال اليماني : كان لدينا راعياً ولم نرضه فطردناه فجاء إليكم فاتخذتموه ربكم الأعلى )) انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل الامام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله عن رجلٍ شَقَّ ثيابَه، أيُعزى؟ 
قال: لا يُترك حقٌ لباطل. [العلل ومعرفة الرجال ٤٨٦/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء صبيٌّ إلى كيسان بن المعرف فسأله عن (العيس)؟ فقال كيسان: هي الإبل البيض التي يخلط بياضها حمرة.
قال: وما الإبل؟ قال: الجمال.
قال: وما الجمال؟ فقام كيسان على أربعٍ ورغا في المسجد وقال: الذي تراه طويل الرقبة وهو يقول (بووووع)!

معجم الأدباء لياقوت ٢٢٤٦/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏خالد بن معدان رحمه الله : 

إذا فُتح لأحدكم باب خير ، 

فلْيسرع إليه ، 

فإنه لايدري متى يُغلق عنه .

 السير ٤/ ٥٤٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:*

‏والعبد كلما كان أذل لله وأعظم افتقاراً إليه وخضوعاً له : كان أقرب إليه،  وأعز له ، وأعظم لقدره .
 مجموع الفتاوى (٣٩/١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ‏ابن القيِّم رحمه الله :*

العلم : طعام القلب ، وشرابه ، ودواؤه   وحياته موقوفة على ذلكَ ، فإذا فَقَدَ القلب العلم ؛ فهو ميِّت  .
 مفتاح دار السعادة (١/٣٤٤)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن زهير بن أبي نعيم رحمه الله:
‏
‏أنه قال له رجل: 
‏يا أبا عبد الرحمن أتوصي بشيء؟
‏ قال:نعم،احذر أن يأخذك الله وأنت على غفلة
‏
‏صفوة الصفوة 9/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن كثير الشافعي في ترجمة أبي القاسم الخفاف -رحمهم الله- :


✔   —  كان من أئمة السنة ، و حين بلغه موت ابن المعلم فقيه #الشيعة سجد للهِ شكراً ، و جلس للتهنئة !

  البداية و النهاية ، ( 12/20 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة ٢٣٥/٥:

ﻓﻜﻞ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳُﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﻖ ﺟﺎﺯ اﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﻟﻪ، ﻭاﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﺪﻋﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻓﺴﻖ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ.
ﻭﺇﺫا ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﻙ اﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﺪاﻋﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﺒﺪﻋﺔ ﻭاﻟﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﻟﻠﻔﺠﻮﺭ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺔ اﻧﺰﺟﺎﺭ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ، ﻓﺎﻟﻜﻒ ﻋﻦ اﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻋﺎ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺆﺛﺮ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺻﻼﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺰﺟﺮ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺼﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ.

---------------------------
وسئل ابن باز رحمه الله ٣٩٥/٦

ﺳ: ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻓﺎﺳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ اﻟﺘﺮﺣﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ؟
فأجاب: 
ﻧﻌﻢ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ اﻟﺘﺮﺣﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭاﻟﺪﻋﺎء ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻔﻮ ﻭاﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺼﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺻﻼﺓ اﻟﺠﻨﺎﺯﺓ ﺇﺫا ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﺎﺳﻘﺎ ﻻ ﻛﺎﻓﺮا.
ﻭاﻟﻠﻪ اﻟﻤﺴﺘﻌﺎﻥ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

من حمل الناس على المحامل الطيبة ، وأحسنَ الظنَ بهم :
سلمت نيتهُ 
وانشرحَ صدرهُ 
وعوفيَ قلبه 
وحفظه الله من السوء والمكاره .
 (مدارج السالكين ٥١١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه ﺭﺣمات رب العالمين - :


*• - هي إيام يسيرة ثم ارتحال وينقضي زمن العمل إلى زمن الجزاء ولكن اصبر وصابر حتى تنال ما يناله الصابرون .*
【 شرح الكافية الشافية       (٤٥٩/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال يحيى بن معاذ الرازي رحمه الله:

"ترك الدنيا شديد
وترك الجنة أشد منه
وإن مهر الجنـة ترك الدنيا".

[تنبيه الغافلين:٨٢/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن ال الشيخ • - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :


• - من أراد أن ينصب نفسه في مقام الدعوة ، فليتعلم أولاً ، وليزاحم ركب العلماء ، قبل أن يرأس ، فيدعو بحجةٍ ودليلٍ ، ويدري كيف السير في ذلك السبيل .

• - فإن الصناعة لا يعرفها إلا من يعانيها ، والعلوم لا يدريها إلا من أخذها عن أهلها ، وصحب راويها .

ما كل من طلب المعالي نافذاً ... فيها ولا كل الرجال فحولُ【 الدرر السنية                   (٦٦/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحافظ شمس الدين الذهبي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :


• - لاَ حِيْلَةَ فِي بُرْء الرَّفْضِ ، فَإِنَّهُ دَاءٌ مُزْمِنٌ ، وَالهُدَى نُوْرٌ يَقْذِفُهُ اللهُ فِي قَلْبِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ، فَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللهِ .
【 سير أعلام النبلاء          (١٤١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :
”... ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺇﻥَّ ﺑﻴﻨﻚ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ الله ﺧﻄﺎﻳﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻠﻤُﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ الله ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ، 
ﻓﺈﻥ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺖَ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻔِﺮَﻫﺎ ﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﺻﻔﺢ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻦ ﻋِﺒﺎﺩﻩ ، 
ﻭﺇﻥ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺖَ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻔﻮﻫﺎ ﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻋﻒُ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻦ ﻋِﺒﺎﺩﻩ ؛ ﻓﺈﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀُ ﻣﻦ ﺟِﻨﺲِ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ“ .ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﺋﺪ (٢/٤٦٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

ومن فوائد الحمد أن الإنسان إذا ابتدأ الشيء بحمد الله
 فإن الله تعالى يجعل فيه البركة 

شرح رياض الصالحين ٥/٤٦٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‏قالت أم العلاء : رأيت لعثمان بن مظعون بعد موته في النوم عينا تجري ، فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله ﷺ فقال ذاك عمله يجري له.
{رواه البخاري}


قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله
‏فهذه الأذكار والتعوذات من القرآن والسنة كلها من أسباب الحفظ والسلامة والأمن من كل سوء . مجموع الفتاوى٤٥٤/٣
‏⁧‫

‏قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله:
‏المستمع للقرآن شريك للقارئ في كل حرف حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها .
‏فتاوى نورعلى الدرب 350/26


قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه 
الله:
هي إيام يسيرة ثم ارتحال وينقضي زمن العمل إلى زمن الجزاء ولكن اصبر وصابر حتى تنال ما يناله الصابرون .
شرح الكافية الشافية٤٥٩/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رجل من التابعين شديد الشبه بالنبي ﷺ 

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 
« وكان من التابعين رجل يُقال له كابس بن ربيعة السَّامي، من بني سامة بن لؤي، كان يشبههُ [أي: النبي ﷺ ] ، فبعث إليه معاوية فقبَّل بين عينيه، وأقطعه قطيعة، وكان أنس بن مالك إذا رَآه بكى ! » 

كشف المشكل - لابن الجوزي 
(١ / ٤٢-٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم: "أصناف الحمق أكثر من أصناف التمر"! 
‏
‏[الإحكام في أصول الأحكام ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال.ابن.القيم.رح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"الانضباط المنهجي علم وعدل"


 (لابد أن يكون مع الإنسان أصول كلية ترد إليها الجزئيات؛ ليتكلم بعلم وعدل، ثم يعرف الجزئيات كيف وقعت، وإلا فيبقى في كذب وجهل في الجزئيات، وجهل وظلم في الكليات؛ فيتولد فساد عظيم.)

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 19/202

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول ابن معين في الراوي 
مظلم 
يعني غير مشهور. 
كما قال البناني رحمه الله 
نقلها الألباني في الضعيفة المجلد العاشر القسم الأول ص 166.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗَﺎﻝَ العلاّمة ﺍﺑْﻦُ ﺍﻟﻘَﻴِّﻢِ -ﺭَﺣِﻤَﻪُ ﺍﻟﻠﻪُ :


.. ﻗِﻠَّﺔُ ﺍﻟﺘَّﻮْﻓِﻴﻖ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاّمة الألباني رحمه الله:


(( ينبغي أن لا يزوِّج صغيرته - ولو بالغة - من رجل يكبرها في السِّنِّ كثيراً، بل ينبغي أن يُلاحظ تقاربهما في السِّن، لِما روى النسائي ( 2/ 70 ) بسند صحيح عن بريدة بن الحصيب قال : خطب أبو بكرٍ وعمر رضي الله عنهما فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فقال رسول الله : " إنها صغيرة " ، فخطبها عليّ؛ فزوّجها منه )).
قال السندي في شرحه على سنن النسائي :

(( فيه أن الموافقة في السن أو المقاربة مرعيّة؛ لكونها أقرب إلى الألفة، نعم؛ قد يُترك ذلك لِما هو أعلى منه، كما في تزويج عائشة رضي الله عنها )). التعليقات الرضيّة على الروضة النديّة " ( 2/ 151/ حاشية ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-و«الـمُبْتَدِي»  : مَن ليْسَ لهُ قُدْرَةٌ على تَصْوِيرِ مَسائِلِ الفَنِّ الذِي يَقْرَأُ فِيهِ، فإِن قدَرَ على ذلِكَ فـ«مُتَوَسِّط»، وإِن قدَرَ على إِقامَةِ دَلِيلِهَا فَـ«مُنْتَهٍ»


الدمنهوري في «إيضاحِ المُبْهَم» ص5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف: 

أعمال البر يفعلها البر و الفاجر و لا يقدر على ترك المعاصي إلا صديق . 
 جامع المسائل لابن تيمية (166/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

معنى الحياة الحقيقي

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺯﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ:

ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺕ ﺧﻠﻘًﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮًﺍ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻣﻌﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ،

 فمنهم من ﺃﻏﻨﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺴﺐ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ ﻣﺎﻟﻪ، ﻓﻬﻮ ﻳﻘﻌﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ، ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ، ﻭﻛﻢ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺁﻓﺔ ﻭﻣﻨﻜﺮ ! 

 ﻭﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻮ ﺑﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻄﺮﻧﺞ ! 

 ﻭﻣﻨﻬﻢ من يقطع ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ اﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﻐﻼﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺧﺺ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ...

ﻓﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻄﻠﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ ﻭﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺃﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻓﻘﻪ ﻭﺃﻟﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻨﺎﻡ ﺫﻟﻚ.

( ﻭَﻣَﺎ ﻳُﻠَﻘَّﺎﻫَﺎ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﺫُﻭ ﺣَﻆٍّ ﻋَﻈِﻴﻢٍ ) ‏[ ﻓﺼﻠﺖ: 35 ‏].

 ﺻﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﺮ: ‏(241‏)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تتهاونوا في سماعِ الموسيقى والغناء​  


قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

والذي شاهدناه نحنُ وغيرُنا وعرَفناه بالتجارب أنهُ ما ظهرت المعازفُ وآلاتُ اللهو في قومٍ وفشَتْ فيهم واشتغلوا بها ​إلّا سلّطَ الله عليهم العدوّ ، وبـُـلوا بالقحط والجَدب وولاةِ السوء​ .
والعاقلُ يتأمّل أحوالَ العالم وينظر ؛ والله المستعان

المصدر 
​مدارج السالكين ( 1 / 496 )​ 


‏قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله : 

" أخشى أن يزداد الأمر شدة ، فينسى الناس حكم الغناء حتى إذا ما قام أحد ببيانه أُنكِر عليه ونُسِب إلى التشدّد" ‏

المصدر 
​["تحريم آلات الطرب" ص/16]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى  (الفتاوى 8/480): "ويريدون بذلك أن العبد لا قدرة عنده وهو الجبر الصريح"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحافظ الكبير يحيى بن سعيد القطان - رحمه الله - : 


" ما ساد ابن عون الناس أن كان اتركهم للدنيا ..
ولكن انما ساد ابن عون الناس بحفظ لسانه " .

[ حلية الأولياء 316/2 ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فينبغي للمرء أن لا يزهد في  قليل من الخير أن يأتيه و لا في قليل من الشر أن يتجنبه، فأنه لا يعلم الحسنة التي يرحمه الله بها و لا السيئة التي يسخط عليه بها "
قاله ابن حجر رحمه الله
 في فتح الباري 11/329

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى 

"من اﻟﺬﻧﻮﺏ اﻟﻤﺎﻧﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ؛ اﻟﺸﺤﻨﺎء ﻭﻫﻲ: ﺣﻘﺪ اﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺧﻴﻪ بغضاً ﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﻮﻯ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ"
(لطائف المعارف: ١٣٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قتيبة (ت:٢٧٦هـ):


«كان طالب العلم فيما مضى، يسمع لِيعلم، ويَعلم ليعمل، ويتفقه في دين الله لينتفع وينفع.
وقد صار الآن: يسمع ليجمع، ويجمع ليُذكر، ويحفظ لِيغلِب ويفخر»..!!


[المدخل - بكر أبو زيد - ١/١٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

." يا طالبي العلم قد كتبتم ودرستم؛ فلو طلبكم العلم في بيت العمل فلستم، وإن ناقشكم على الإخلاص أفلستم، شجرة الإخلاص أصلها ثابت لا يضرها زعازع: {أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِي الَّذِينَ كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ}، وأما شجرة الدُّباء فإنها تجتث عند نسمة: « مَنْ كَانَ يَعْبُدُ شَيْئًا فَلْيَتْبَعْهُ »، رياء المرائين صير مسجد الضرار مزبلة وخرابة: {لا تَقُمْ فِيهِ أَبَدًا} وإخلاص المخلصين رفع قدر الأشعث الذي لا يعبأ به الناس: « رُبَّ أَشْعَثَ مَدْفُوعٍ بِالْأَبْوَابِ لَوْ أَقْسَمَ عَلَى اللَّهِ لَأَبَرَّهُ »، قلب من ترائيه بيد من أعرضت عنه، يصرفه عنك إلى غيرك ؛ فلا على ثواب المخلصين حصلت، ولا إلى ما قصدته بالرياء وصلت، وفات الأجر والمدح فلا هذا ولا ذاك "

بدائع الفوائد : (٣/ ٢٣٧-٢٣٨)﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - 


« أن علماء السلف أجمعوا على التمسك باللغة وكراهة الحديث بغيرها دون حاجة وضرورة »
 [ فتاوى ابن تيمية (255/32) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإمام الشَّافِعِيُّ رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى
 :

مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يفتح اللَّهُ قَلْبَهُ أَوْ يُنَوِّرَهُ فَعَلَيْهِ بِتَرْكِ الْكَلَامِ فيما لا يعنيه وا جتناب الْمَعَاصِي وَيَكُونُ لَهُ خَبِيئَةٌ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ عَمَلٍ .
وَقَالَ يَا رَبِيعُ لَا تَتَكَلَّمْ فِيمَا لَا يَعْنِيكَ فَإِنَّكَ إذَا تَكَلَّمْتَ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مَلَكَتْكَ وَلَمْ تَمْلِكْهَا .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روائع فوائد السلف والتابعين:

قال الإمام السجزي -رحمه الله تعالى- ( ت ٤٤٤ هجري ) : 

*إنّ كلَّ من يحارب أهل البدع نسبوه إلى سبِّ العلماءِليُنفِّ  روا العوام عنه بُهتاً منهم وكذبا.*
رسالته لأهل زبيد ص٢٠٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي ـ رحمه الله تعالى

« قال ابن خُويز منداد ــ وهو من كبار علماء المالكية ـ : إن المرأة اذا كانت جميلة وخيف من وجهها وكفيها الفتنة ، فعليها ستر ذلك ؛ وإن كانت عجوزًا أو مقبحة جاز أن تكشف وجهها وكفيها » اهـ 

 ـ في تفسيره ( 12 / 229) :

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى  - :


*• - وَالصَّلَاة على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم للدُّعَاء بِمَنْزِلَة الْفَاتِحَة من الصَّلَاة .*【 ‏جلاء الأفهام                 (٣٧٧/١)  】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(أليس الله بكافٍ عبده): " الله كافٍ عبده بعزته فلا يقدر أحدٌ على إصابة عبده بسُوء ، وبانتقامه من الذين يبتغون لعبده الأذى".
.
التحرير والتنوير لا بن عاشور ٢٤ / ١٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

‏" من طلب العلم ليُحيى به الإسلام فهو من الصديقين ودرجته بعد درجة النبوة ."

‏ابن القيم


‏مفتاح دار السعادة ١ /١٨٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى ، قال : دخلت على الشافعي - رحمه الله - وعنده المزين يحلق إبطيه ، فقال الشافعي : قد علمت أن السنة النتف ولكن لا أقوى على الوجع)
المجموع شرح المهذب ج1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*_مشكلة سوء الخلق :_*


   *قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى :*

( أنا ألاحظ مع الأسف أن الناس اليوم يهتمون
بالجانب  الأول ، ألا  وهو  العلم ، ولا  يهتمون
بالجانب  الآخر ،  ألا  وهو  الأخلاق ، والسلوك
فإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم يكاد
يحصر  دعوته  ،  من   اجل  محاسن  الأخلاق
ومكارمها ، حينما يأتي  بأداة  الحصر فيقول :

" إنما بُعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق " ، فإنما ذلك
يعني : أن  مكارم  الأخلاق ، جزء  أساسي من
دعوة الرسول عليه  الصلاة  والسلام ، والواقع
أنني كنت في ابتداء طلبي للعلم ، وهداية الله
عز وجل إياي إلى التوحيد الخالص، واطلاعي
على ما يعيشه العالم  الإسلامي ، من البعد عن
هذا التوحيد ، كنت أظن أن المشكلة في العالم
الإسلامي ، إنما هي فقط ابتعادهم  عن فهمهم
لحقيقة معنى لا  اله  إلا الله ، ولكني مع الزمن
صرت أتبيّن ، أن هناك مشكلة  أخرى ، في هذا
العالم ، تُضاف إلى المشكلة  الأولى الأساسية -
ألا وهي بُعدهم عن التوحيد - المشكلةالأخرى:
أنهم  أكثرهم  ،  لا  يتخلقون  بأخلاق  الإسلام
الصحيحة إلا بقدر زهيد ) ...
   *فتاوى جدة شريط رقم 34 - د. 4:38 .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خبر الفاسق والكافر

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
"الشريعة لا ترد حقا، ولا تكذب دليلا، ولا تبطل أمارة صحيحة، وقد أمر الله سبحانه بالتثبت والتبين في خبر الفاسق ولم يأمر برده جملة. فإن الكافر والفاسق قد يقوم على خبره شواهد الصدق، فيجب قبوله والعمل به... فلا يجوز لحاكم ولا لوالٍ رد الحق بعد ما تبين، وظهرت أمارته لقول أحد من الناس"

[الطرق الحكمية ٦٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الحسن القابسي ( المتوفى 403 )في الرسالة المفصلة ص72:
الإقبال على ذكر الله يورث القلوب الإشفاق من خشية الله ويدخلها التذكار لعظمة الله فهي مع ذلك تستلين لربها وتتضرع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد :
إني لأدعو  لولي الأمر بالتسديد والتوفيق
في الليل والنهار  وأرى له ذلك واجبا علي

السنة٨٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

عن نفسِه ولو قلت: إني طالعتُ عشرين ألف مجلد كان أكثر، وأنا بعدُ في الطَّلب

( صيد الخاطر 84 )



قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

ما أشبع من مطالعة الكتب، وإذا رأيت كتابًا لم أره، فكأني وقعتُ على كنز

(( صيد الخاطر 84 ))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :


( إنَّ النبِيَّ ﷺ أوصى بطلبة العلم خيرا ، وما ذاك إلا لفضل مطلوبهم ، وشرفه ) .

 مفتاح دار السعادة (٢٨٧/١)





قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

⬅️ ( ‏صوت القرآن ؛ يسكن النفوس ، ويطمئنها ويوقرها ،

وصوت الغناء ؛ يستفزها ، ويزعجها ، ويهيجها ) .

 بدائع التفسير (٢/١٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن العربي المالكي رحمه الله تعالى:

"...أن ابتداء حساب الجمعة يوم الجمعة وخاتمته الخميس، إلا أن الناس أصابتهم رائحة يهودية فأخروا أنفسهم وقد قدمهم الله تعالى، فيبتدؤون بيوم السبت ويختمون بيوم الجمعة.
وإلى مثله وقعت الإشارة بقوله تعالى: (أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَىٰ وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَىٰ أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ).

القبس: 1/85.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـالَ ابنُ السعدي رحمهُ اللـهُ:


"ومن أكثر من ذكر الله ، غفرت له الذنوب، وجبر ما فيه من نقصان . فيا فوز الذاكرين !!"

الفواكه الشهية (٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ (فتح الباري ٢/١٧٦): "‏والعالم الكبير قد يخفى عليه بعض ما يدركه من هو دونه؛ لأن العلم مواهب، والله يؤتي فضله من يشاء"

----------


## هيثم عزت محمود

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع قيم وجميل .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الوزير:
"القاصد لوجه الله لا يخاف أن ينقد عليه خلل في كلامه، ولا يهاب أن يدل على بطلان قوله، بل يحب الحق من حيث أتاه، ويقبل الهدى ممن أهداه، بل المخاشنة بالحق والنصيحة أحب إليه من المداهنة على الأقوال القبيحة، وصديقك من أصدقك لا من صدقك".

العواصم والقواصم (١/ ٢٢٤).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال داود: (الزاهد من قدر فترك). الحلية: (7/ 344).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

درر من كلام السلف ••:

● قال أبو المظفّر السّمعاني رحمه اللَّه:

■ " واعلم: أنّ فصل ما بيننا وبين المبتدعة هو مسألة العقل، فإنهم أسّسوا دينهم على المعقول، وجعلوا الاتباع والمأثور تبعًا للمعقول !!

■ وأما أهل السُّنة؛ قالوا: الأصل في الدين الاتباع، والمعقول تبع.

■ ولو كان أساس الدّين على المعقول لاستغنى الخلق عن الوحي وعن الأنبياء، ولبطل معنى الأمر والنهي، ولقال من شاء ما شاء "
﴿الحجة في بيان المحجة : (١/ ٢٤٠)﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لَوْلَا حَوَّاءُ لَمْ تَخُنْ أُنْثَى زَوْجهَا*:



قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
*" لَولاَحوَّاءُ لَمْ تَخُنْ أُنْثَى زَوجَها الدَّهرَ "*
(صحيح البخاري 3399)

قال الحافظ ابن حجر-رحمه اله تبارك وتعالى-:

" قوْلُهُ : ( وَلَوْلَا حَوَّاء )
أَيْ اِمْرَأَة آدَم وَهِيَ بِالْمَدِّ ، قِيلَ سُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا أُمّ كُلّ حَيّ ، وَسَيَأْتِي صِفَة خَلْقهَا فِي الْحَدِيث الَّذِي بَعْده ،
وَقَوْله " لَمْ تَخُنْ أُنْثَى زَوْجهَا "
فِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى مَا وَقَعَ مِنْ حَوَّاء فِي تَزْيِينهَا لِآدَم الْأَكْل مِنْ الشَّجَرَة حَتَّى وَقَعَ فِي ذَلِكَ، فَمَعْنَى خِيَانَتهَا *أَنَّهَا قَبِلَتْ مَا زَيَّنَ لَهَا إِبْلِيس حَتَّى زَيَّنَتْهُ لِآدَم*، وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ هِيَ أُمّ بَنَات آدَم أَشْبَهَهَا بِالْوِلَادَةِ وَنَزَعَ الْعِرْق فَلَا تَكَاد اِمْرَأَة تَسْلَم مِنْ خِيَانَة زَوْجهَا بِالْفِعْلِ أَوْ بِالْقَوْلِ، *وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَاد بِالْخِيَانَةِ هُنَا اِرْتِكَاب الْفَوَاحِش حَاشَا وَكَلَّا*، وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا مَالَتْ إِلَى شَهْوَة النَّفْس مِنْ أَكْل الشَّجَرَة وَحَسَّنَتْ ذَلِكَ لِآدَم عَدَّ ذَلِكَ خِيَانَة لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَ بَعْدهَا مِنْ النِّسَاء فَخِيَانَة كُلّ وَاحِدَة مِنْهُنَّ بِحَسَبِهَا . وَقَرِيب مِنْ هَذَا حَدِيث *" جَحَدَ آدَم فَجَحَدَتْ ذُرِّيَّته "* وَفِي الْحَدِيث إِشَارَة إِلَى تَسْلِيَة الرِّجَال فِيمَا يَقَع لَهُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ بِمَا وَقَعَ مِنْ أُمّهنَّ الْكُبْرَى، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ طَبْعهنَّ *فَلَا يُفْرَط فِي لَوْم مَنْ وَقَعَ مِنْهَا شَيْء مِنْ غَيْر قَصْد إِلَيْهِ أَوْ عَلَى سَبِيل النُّدُور*، وَيَنْبَغِي، لَهُنَّ أَنْ لَا يَتَمَكَّن بِهَذَا فِي الِاسْتِرْسَال فِي هَذَا النَّوْع بَلْ يَضْبِطْنَ أَنْفُسهنَّ وَيُجَاهِدْنَ هَوَاهُنَّ، وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ ".
 فتح الباري تحت رقم الحديث أعلاه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الآمدي: [ وَبِهَذَا يتَبَيَّن أَيْضا فَسَاد قَول "الحشوية" إِن الْإِيمَان هُوَ التَّصْدِيق بالجنان وَالْإِقْرَار بِاللِّسَانِ وَالْعَمَل بالأركان ] غاية المرام في علم الكلام (ص: 311)

وقال: [ المعرفة بالجنان، والإقرار باللسان، والعمل بالأركان. وهو مذهب أكثر "أهل الأثر"، وابن مجاهد ] أبكار الأفكار في أصول الدين (5/ 9)

فانظر من الحشوية عنده !!

قلت: وفي كلام الفخر وغيره أن هذا مذهب السلف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الشوكاني رحمه الله:

«إن الباطل وإن ظهر على الحق في بعض الأحوال وعلاه، فإن الله سيمحقه ويبطله ويجعل العاقبة للحق وأهله»

فتح القدير (٩١/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"التفاخر بالعلم أسوأ حالاً عند الله من التفاخر بالمال والجاه"

العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله 
عدة الصابرين ١٩٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام  الشافعي - رحمه الله - :

" من لا يحب العلم لا خير فيه،ولا 
يكن بينك وبينه معرفه ولا صداقة."

[توالي التأنيس لابن حجر167]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:
( وقد شاهد الناس عيانًا أنه مَن *عاش بالمكر*؛ 
مات *بالفقر* ).

(إغاثة اللهفان ١ /٣٥٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من أسباب حرمان العلم ...*
قال السفاريني رحمه الله: 
" وحرمان العلم يكون بستة أوجه :
أحدها: ترك السؤال.
الثاني: سوء الإنصات وعدم إلقاء السمع.
الثالث: سوء الفهم.
الرابع: عدم الحفظ.
الخامس: عدم نشره وتعليمه ، فمن خزن علمه ولم ينشره ، ابتلاه الله بنسيانه جزاء وفاقاً.
السادس: عدم العمل به ، فإن العمل به ، يوجب تذكره ، وتدبره ، ومراعاته ، والنظر فيه ، فإذا أهمل العمل به نسيه "
[غذاء الألباب م "1 ص 44"]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن سعدي :
‏من أعظم المنجيات من النّار ،الإحسان إلى الخَـلْـق بالمال و الأقوال .
‏
‏بهجة قلوب الأبرار : ٤٤ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وكم يخفى على الفقهاء والحكام الحق في كثير من المسائل بسبب الجهل بالحساب والطب والهندسة فينبغي لذوي الهم العلية أن لا يتركوا الاطلاع على العلوم ما أمكنهم ذلك   فلم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا ... كنقص القادرين على التمام.
الذخيرة ( ٥/ ٥٠٢ )

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال ابن العربي المالكي رحمه الله تعالى:
> 
> "...أن ابتداء حساب الجمعة يوم الجمعة وخاتمته الخميس، إلا أن الناس أصابتهم رائحة يهودية فأخروا أنفسهم وقد قدمهم الله تعالى، فيبتدؤون بيوم السبت ويختمون بيوم الجمعة.
> وإلى مثله وقعت الإشارة بقوله تعالى: (أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَىٰ وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَىٰ أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ).
> 
> القبس: 1/85.


نفع الله بكم.
http://majles.alukah.net/t152616/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه جميعا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ختم الحافظ الذهبي الطبقة الثامنة من تذكرة الحفاظ (٢/٥٣٠) بقوله:

«وقد تفانى أصحاب الحديث وتلاشوا، وتبدل الناس بطلبة يهزأ بهم أعداء الحديث والسنة ويسخرون منهم، وصار علماء العصر في الغالب عاكفين على التقليد في الفروع من غير تحرير لها ، ومكبين على عقليات من حكمة الأوائل وآراء المتكلمين من غير أن يتعقلوا أكثرها، فعمَّ البلاء واستحكمت الأهواء، ولاحت مبادى رفع العلم وقبضه من الناس، فرحم الله امرءًا أقبل على شأنه وقصَّر من لسانه وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه وبكى على زمانه وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين وعبد الله قبل أن يبغته الأجل، اللهم فوفق وارحم»..!!

قلتُ: رحم الله الذهبي كيف لو رأى أهل زماننا !!!!!!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"ومعلوم أن في الكتاب والسنة من إثبات «العلو والصفات» أعظم مما فيهما من إثبات الوضوء والتيمم، والصيام، وتحريم ذوات المحارم، وخبيث المطاعم، ونحو ذلك من «الشرائع»" 

القاعدة المراكشية(٥٧)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*أعانة المشركين  واهل البدع في تعظيم أمر فيه حرمة من حرمات الله
**قال ابن القيم رحمه الله وهو يعدد فوائد صلح الحديبية الفقهية: 
ومنها‏:‏ أن المُشْرِكين، وأهلَ البِدَع والفجور، والبُغَاة والظَّلَمة، إذا طَلَبُوا أمراً يُعَظِّمُونَ فيه حُرمةً مِن حُرُماتِ الله تعالى، أُجيبُوا إليه وأُعطوه، وأُعينوا عليه، وإن مُنِعوا غيره، فيُعاوَنون على ما فيه تعظيم حرمات الله تعالى، لا على كفرهم وبَغيهم، ويُمنعون مما سوى ذلك، فكُلُّ مَن التمس المعاونةَ على محبوب للهِ تعالى مُرْضٍ له، أُجيبَ إلى ذلك كائِناً مَن كان، ما لم يترتَّب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوبِ مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظمُ منه، وهذا مِن أدقِّ المواضع وأصعبِهَا، وأشقِّهَا على النفوس، ولذلك ضاق عنه من الصحابة مَن ضاق، وقال عمر ما قال، حتَّى عَمِلَ له أعمالاً بعده، والصِّدِّيقُ تلقاه بالرضى والتسليم، حتى كان قلبُه فيه على قلبِ رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأجاب عُمَرَ عما سأل عنه من ذلك بعَيْن جوابِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك يدل على أن الصِّدِّيق رضى الله عنه أفضلُ الصحابة وأكملُهم، وأعرفُهم باللهِ تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأعلمُهم بدينه، وأقومُهم بمحابِّه، وأشدُّهم موافقةً له، ولذلك لم يسأل عمر عما عَرَضَ له إلا رسولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وصِدِّيقَه خاصة دونَ سائر أصحابه‏.‏
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامـة عبد الرحمن السعدي :


*« فالآداب الحسنة خيرٌ للأولاد حالاً ومآلاً من إعطائهم الذهب والفضة »*

بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٩٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية :


أهل السنة أئمتهم خيار الأمة ، وأئمة أهل البدع أضر على الأمة من أهل الذنوب .

الفتاوى٢٨٤/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم (رحمه الله):

 "وإن أُعجبت بعلمك فاعلم أنه لا خصلة لك فيه، وأنه موهبة من الله مجردة وهبك إياها ربك تعالى، 
فلا تقابلها بما يسخطه، 
فلعله يُنسيك ذلك بعلة يمتحنك بها تولّد عليك نسيان ما علمت وحفظت، 

ولقد أخبرني عبد الملك بن طريف -وهو من أهل العلم والذكاء واعتدال الأحوال وصحة البحث- أنه كان ذا حظ من الحفظ عظيم لا يكاد يمرّ على سمعه شيء يحتاج إلى استعادته، وأنه ركب البحر فمرّ به فيه هولٌ شديد أنساه أكثر ما كان يحفظ، وأخل بقوة حفظه إخلالا شديدا، لم يعاوده ذلك الذكاء بعد. 

وأنا أصابتني علة فأفقت منها وقد ذهب ما كنت أحفظ إلا ما لا قدر له، فما عاودته إلا بعد أعوام.

واعلم أنّ كثيرا من أهل الحرص على العلم يجدون القراءة والإكباب على الدروس والطلب، ثم لا يُرزقون منه حظّا، 
فليعلم ذو العلم أنه لو كان بالإكباب وحده لكان غيره فوقه فصحَّ أنه موهبة من الله تعالى، فأي مكان للعجب ها هنا؟!، 
ما هذا إلا موضع تواضع وشكر لله تعالى واستزادة من نعمه واستعاذة من سلبها، 

ثم تفكر أيضا في أنَّ ما خفي عليك وجهلته من أنواع العلم، ثم من أصناف علمك الذي تختص به، فالذي أعجبت بنفاذك فيه أكثر مما تعلم من ذلك، 
فاجعل مكان العجب استنقاصا لنفسك واستقصارا لها فهو أولى،

وتفكر فيمن كان أعلم منك تجدهم كثيرا، فلتهن نفسك عندك حينئذ،

 وتفكر في إخلالك بعلمك، وأنك لا تعمل بما علمت منه، فلعلمك عليك حجة حينئذ، ولقد كان أسلم لك لو لم تكن عالما. 
واعلم أن الجاهل حينئذ أعقل منك وأحسن حالا وأعذر، فليسقط عجبك بالكلية، 
ثم لعل علمك الذي تعجب بنفاذك فيه من العلوم المتأخرة التي لا كبير خصلة فيها كالشعر وما جرى مجراه، فانظر حينئذ إلى من علمه أجلّ من علمك في مراتب الدنيا والآخرة فتهون نفسك عليك". 
الأخلاق والسير (ص: 68).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأمام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله


أذا سكت انت وسكت انا فمتى يعرف الجاهل الصحيح من السقيم 

مجموع الفتاوى( ٢٨ /٢٣١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمة لابن الوزير اليماني في درته -كتاب العواصم والقواصم:( ...وقد تقدم شيء من هذا, ولكن مقتضى الحال مع لجاج أهل الزمان يقتضي التكرار والبيان الكثير ,وإن سئم منه قليل النشاط, فالسآمة من طول الاحتجاج على الحق خير من العماية من طول السكوت عنه, والعارف لا يكون كسلان, ومن أحب العلم لم يسأم التطويل والتكرار) "ص69/ج5"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية :

الكفار لا يملكون مالهم ملكا شرعيا ولا يحق لهم التصرف فيما في أيديهم والمسلمون إذا استولوا عليها فغنموها ملكوها شرعا لأن الله أباح لهم الغنائم ولم يبحها لغيرهم . 

 مجموع الفتاوى [34/119]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي عن الإمام الحافظ شيخ الإسلام أبو بكر الإسماعيلي الجرجاني كبير الشافعية له المعجم :في تذكرة الحفاظ (3/947)
ابتهرت بحفظ هذا الإمام وجزمت بأن المتأخرين على اياس من أن يلحقوا المتقدمين في الحفظ والمعرفة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشيخ العلامة محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - : (ينبغي لطالب العلم وغير طالب العلم كل من علم سنة ينبغي أن يبينها في كل  مناسبة ، ولا تقل أنا لست بعالم ، نعم لست بعالم لكن عندك علم ، قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم : { بلغوا عني ولو آية } ، فينبغي للإنسان في مثل هذه  الأمور أن ينتهز الفرص كلما سمحت الفرصة لنشر السنة فانشرها يكن لك أجرها  وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة). شرح رياض الصالحين  ٢١٥/٤

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال محمد بن بركة الحلبي: سمعت عثمان بن خرزاذ يقول: يحتاج صاحب الحديث إلى  خمس، فإن عدمت واحدة، فهي نقص، يحتاج إلى عقل جيد، ودين وضبط وحذاقة  بالصناعة، مع أمانة تعرف منه.
 قلت -أي الذهبي-: الامانة جزء من الدين،  والضبط داخل في الحذق، فالذي يحتاج إليه الحافظ أن يكون تقيا ذكيا، نحويا  لغويا، زكيا حييا، سلفيا، يكفيه أن يكتب بيده مئتي مجلد، ويحصل من الدواوين  المعتبرة خمس مئة مجلد، وأن لا يفتر من طلب العلم إلى الممات، بنية خالصة  وتواضع، وإلا فلا يتعن. سير أعلام النبلاء (13/380)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة :
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله:
وإن لم يكن للإنسان ذوق النقاد، وبصر الحفاظ؛ وإلا فإنه يضعف الحديث القوي، ويصحح الحديث الواهي، مع أن أئمة هذا الشأن تختلف اجتهاداتهم، وتتقارب معارفهم وأذواقهم، لكن يقل ذلك وفيهم يندر، والله الهادي.
ذيل ديوان الضعفاء*ص15.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ثم يسألونك لماذا تحب ابن تيمية !!*

قال الإمامُ الحافظُ ابنُ حجر العسقلاني:
[ وقرأت بِخَط الْحَافِظ صَلَاح الدّين العلائي فِي ثَبت شيخ شُيُوخنَا الْحَافِظ بهاء الدّين عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد بن خَلِيل مَا نَصه وَسمع بهاء الدّين الْمَذْكُور على الشَّيْخَيْنِ شَيخنَا وَسَيِّدنَا وإمامنا فِيمَا بَيْننَا وَبَين الله تَعَالَى شيخ التحقيق، السالك بمن اتبعه أحسنَ طريق، ذي الفضائل المتكاثرة، والحُجَجِ الْقَاهِرَة، الَّتِي أَقَرَّتْ الأمم كافةً أَنَّ هِمَمَهَا عن حَصْرِهَا قَاصِرَة، وَمَتَّعَنَا اللهُ بعلومه الفاخرة، ونفعنا به في الدنيا والآخرة، وهو الشيخ الإمام العالم الرباني، والحبر البحر القطب النوراني، إمام الأئمة، بركة الأمة، عَلَّامة العلماء، وارث الأنبياء، آخر المجتهدين، أوحد علماء الدين، شيخ الإسلام، حجة الأعلام، قدوة الأنام، برهان المتعلمين ، قامع المبتدعين، سيف المناظرين، بحر العلوم، كنز المستفيدين، ترجمان القرآن، أعجوبة الزمان، فريد العصر والأوان، تقي الدين، إمام المسلمين، حجة الله على العالمين، اللاحق بالصالحين، والمشبه بالماضين، مفتي الفرق، ناصر الحق، علامة الهدى، عمدة الحفاظ، فارس المعاني والألفاظ، ركن الشريعة، ذو الفنون البديعة، أبو العباس ابن تيمية ]. 
 الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة (1/ 186)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ آثار الشماتة▪
      يقول ابن القيِّم:رحمه الله

 (إنَّ تعييرك لأخيك بذنبه أعظم إثمًا مِن ذنبه، وأشدُّ مِن معصيته؛ لما فيه مِن صولة الطَّاعة، وتزكية النَّفس وشكرها، والمناداة عليها بالبراءة مِن الذَّنب، وأنَّ أخاك باء به، ولعلَّ كسرته بذنبه، وما أحدث له مِن الذِّلَّة والخضوع والإزراء على نفسه، والتَّخلُّص مِن مرض الدَّعوى والكِبْر والعُجْب، ووقوفه بين يدي الله ناكس الرَّأس، خاشع الطَّرف، منكسر القلب أنفع له، وخيرٌ مِن صولة طاعتك، وتكثُّرك بها، والاعتداد بها، والمنَّة على الله وخَلْقِه بها، فما أقرب هذا العاصي مِن رحمة الله، وما أقرب هذا المدِل مِن مقت الله، فذنب تَذِلُّ به لديه أحبُّ إليه مِن طاعة تدلُّ بها عليه، وإنَّك أن تَبِيتَ نائمًا وتصبح نادمًا خيرٌ مِن أن تَبِيتَ قائمًا وتصبح مُعْجَبًا؛ فإنَّ المعْجَب لا يَصْعَد له عملٌ، وإنَّك إن تضحك وأنت معترفٌ، خيرٌ مِن أن تبكي وأنت مُدِلٌّ، وأنين المذنبين أحبُّ إلى الله مِن زجل المسبحين المدِلِّين، ولعلَّ الله أسقاه بهذا الذَّنب دواءً استخرج به داءً قاتلًا هو فيك ولا تشعر، فلله في أهل طاعته ومعصيته أسرار لا يعلمها إلَّا هو، ولا يطالعها إلَّا أهل البصائر، فيعرفون منها بقَدْرِ ما تناله معارف البَشَر)*
[5995] ((مدارج السَّالكين)) (1/177).*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام سفيان الثوري (فتح الباري ١٤/١): "لو أن اليقين وقع في القلب كما ينبغي، لطارت القلوب اشتياقاً إلى الجنة، وخوفاً من النار"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَـالَ الحَـسَنُ البَـصْرِي رَحـِمَهُ الله- :

◉ إن المؤمن يصبح حزينا ويمسي حزينا، ولايسعه غير ذلك،
● لأنـه بيـن مخـافتـين :
(❶) بين ذنب قد مضى لايدري ما الله يصنع فيه،
(❷) وبين أجل قد بقي لايدري مايصيبه فيه من المهالك.

 [ "الحـلية"(١٣٢/٢) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب -رحمه الله-: 
ونجد كثيرا ممن ينتسب إلى الحديث لا يعتني بالأصول الصحاح، كالكتب الستة ونحوها، ويعتني بالأجزاء الغريبة، وبمثل مسند البزار، ومعاجم الطبراني، او أفراد الدارقطني، وهي مجمع الغرائب والمناكير. [شرح علل الترمذي 409/1].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن الحسن - رحمه الله - قال : أفضل أخلاق المؤمن العفو " 
الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح ٧١»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الكبير أبو عبدالله ابن القيم رحمه الله : 


 " أهل القرآن هم العالمون به ، العاملون بما فيه ، وإن لم يحفظه عن ظهر قلب .
وأما من حفظه ولم يفهمه ، ولم يعمل بما فيه ، فليس من أهله ، وإن أقام حروفه إقامة السهم " .

  زاد المعاد (1/ 327)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 
- العالم حي بعد مماته والجاهل ميت في حياته : ﴿ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ﴾ .【 الضياء اللامع               (١٣/١) 】
‏

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة - رحمه الله - (وأما الحق فعلينا أن نقبله من كل قائل وليس لأحد أن يرد بدعة ببدعة ولا يقابل باطلا بباطل). منهاج السنة 77/3

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :
لأهل البدع علامات، منها
أنهم يتعصبون لآرائهم،فلا يرجعون إلى الحق وإن تبين لهم

المجموع(5/90).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن باز :
وهذه الأمة شرفها الله بهذا الدين ،وأعزها به.
.
فإذا تخاذلت عن ذلك فلا قيمة لها ولا عزة ولا سعادة.
 مجموع الفتاوى ٣٠٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولقد وقفت بمصر على تآليف في المعقول متعدّدة لرجل من عظماء هراة من بلاد خراسان يشتهر بسعد الدّين التّفتازانيّ منها في علم الكلام وأصول الفقه والبيان تشهد بأنّ له ملكة راسخة في هذه العلوم. وفي أثنائها ما يدلّ على أنّ له اطّلاعا على العلوم الحكميّة وقدما عالية في سائر الفنون العقليّة والله يؤيّد بنصره من يشاء.

[ابن خلدون (808ت) ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

 ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺧﺒﺚ اﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ : ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻏﻞٌّ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴن. 
 [ ‏منهاج السنة (٢٢/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان بن عيينة: ‏"إذا وافقت السريرة العلانية ذلك العدل، وإذا كانت السريرة أفضل من العلانية ذلك الفضل، وإذا كانت العلانية أفضل من السريرة ذلك الجور"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - فواغوثاه ثم واغوثاه بغياث المستغيثين بأرحم الراحمين ، فمن أعرض عن الله بالكلية أعرض الله عنه بالكلية ، ومن أعرض الله عنه لزمه الشقاءُ والبؤس والبخس فى أحواله وأعماله وقارنه سوءُ الحال وفساده فى دينه ومآله ، فإن الرب تعالى إذا أعرض عن جهة دارت بها النحوس وأظلمت أرجاؤها وانكسفت أنوارها وظهرت عليها وحشة الإعراض وصارت مأْوىٰ للشياطين وهدفاً للشرور ومصباً للبلاءِ ، فالمحروم كل المحروم من عرف طريقاً إليه ثم أَعرض عنها أَو وجد بارقة من حبه ثم سلبها لم ينفذ إلى ربه منه .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن حاتم الأصم قال:قال لي شقيق البلخي-رحمهما الله 
" اصحب الناس كما تصحب النار ، خذ منفعتها ، واحذر أن 
تحرقك"
انظر :  حلية الأولياء ٧٧ / ٨

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
> 
>  ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺧﺒﺚ اﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ : ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻏﻞٌّ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴن. 
>  [ ‏منهاج السنة (٢٢/١)]


هل المراد بالغل الحسد؟ أن يحسدهم على إيمانهم وتقواهم؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي رحمه ﷲ :  

لا أفلحَ واللهِ ، من زكّـى نفسهُ أو أعـجـبـتـه .
 سير النبلاء (190/4)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل المراد بالغل الحسد؟ أن يحسدهم على إيمانهم وتقواهم؟



لا؛ بل الغل أشد، وهناك فارق بين الحقد والحسد، والعين والغبطة.
فإن الحقد هو الغل الشديد، وأما الحسد فهو تمنى زوال النعمة عن الغير. 
وأما الغبطة: فهي أن يتمنى نيل وتحصيل مثل تلك النعمة.
والغبطة مباحة بدون أن يتمنى زوالها عن غيره، وقد تسمى في اللغة حسدًا، كما يدل له حديث الصحيحين: لا حسد إلا في اثنتين ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• من نوابغ الكلم:

«الحوائج تُقضى على ثلاث خصال:

الأولى: أن يكون السائل لقضاء الحاجة مستحقًا؛ فتقضى حاجته بحقه.

الثانية: أن يكون السائل لئيمًا فيصون الشريف نفسه عن لسانه؛ فيقضي حاجته.

الثالثة: أن يكون المسئول كريمًا فيقضيها لكرمه صغُرت أو كبُرت».

[قصص العرب - ٢/٣٧٤]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> لا؛ بل الغل أشد، وهناك فارق بين الحقد والحسد، والعين والغبطة.
> فإن الحقد هو الغل الشديد، وأما الحسد فهو تمنى زوال النعمة عن الغير. 
> وأما الغبطة: فهي أن يتمنى نيل وتحصيل مثل تلك النعمة.
> والغبطة مباحة بدون أن يتمنى زوالها عن غيره، وقد تسمى في اللغة حسدًا، كما يدل له حديث الصحيحين: لا حسد إلا في اثنتين ...



نعوذ بالله من سوء الخلق ومن شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نعوذ بالله من سوء الخلق ومن شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا.


آمين وإياكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قَــالَ الشَّـيخ العلّامــة ابن عُثيمين -رَحِمهُ الله- :

” ... إذا رأيت أصحابك يدلونك على الخير ويعينونك عليه ، وإذا نسيت ذكّروك ، وإذا جهلت علّموك ، فاستمسك بحجزهم وعضّ عليهم بالنواجذ ...

•• وإذا رأيت من أصحابك من هو مٌهمل في حقّك ولا يبالي هل هلكت أم بقيت ، بل ربما يسعى لهلاكك ، فاحذره .. فإنه السمٌُ النّاقع والعياذ بالله ، لا تقرب هؤلاء بل ابتعد عنهم ، فِرَّ منهم فِراركَ من الأسد “.
 [ شرح رياض الصالحين : ٢/٣٨٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
.
والأمْرُ بالسُّنّة والنهي عن البدعة
هو أمرٌ بمعروف ونهي عن منكر
وهو من أفضل الأعمال الصالحة.
 منهاج السنة ٥/٢٥٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة 
الكثير منّا سمع عن ابن الأثير، ولكن القليل منا من يعلم أن ( ابن الأثير) إخوة ثلاثة وليس شخصاً واحداً :
1_ مجد الدين بن الأثير، (مُحدّث) وله كتاب [ جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول ] و [ النهاية في التاريخ ]
2_ عز الدين بن الأثير، (مؤرخ) وله كتاب [ الكامل ] و [ أسد الغابة ]
3_ ضياء الدين بن الأثير، ( أديب) وله كتاب [ المثل السائر في البلاغة ]!
# ومما قيل في بني الأثير الثلاثة: 
وبنو الأثير ثلاثة.. قد حاز كلٌ مفتخر. 
فمؤرخ جمع العلوم.. و آخر ولي الوزر
و مُحدّثٌ كتب الحديث.. 
                    له النهاية و الأثر!!!!

واسمع لهؤلاء الإخوة الثلاثة 

وهم رواة للحديث: أحدهما من أهل السنة الثقاة - روى له مسلم والنسائي وأبو داود -، أخوه الأول من أئمة الخوارج، وأخوه الثاني من أئمة الروافض، وكانوا متعادين متقاطعين وهم إخوة أشقاء، فسبحان الله.
قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة هَارُوْنَ بنِ رِئَابٍ:
" الإِمَامُ الرَّبَّانِيُّ العَابِدُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ التَّمِيْمِيِّ الأُسَيّْدِي البَصْرِيِّ... وقال أبو محمد بن حزم الفقيه: يمان، وهارون، وعلي بنو رئاب، فهارون من أئمة السنة، ويمان من أئمة الخوارج، وعلي من أئمة الروافض، وكانوا متعادين." 
" السير" للإمام الذهبي ( 5/264)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

وعلامة قبول عملِك : احتقاره واستِقلاله وصغره في قلبك ؛ حتى إنَّ العارف لَيَستغفرُ الله عقيب طاعته ، وقد كان رسول الله ﷺِ إذا سلَّم من الصلاة استغفر الله ثلاثًا ،

وأمَرَ الله عباده بالاستغفار عُقيب الحج ، ومَدَحَهم على الاستغفار عقيب قيام الليل ، وشَرَع النبي ﷺِ عقيب الطهور ؛ التوبة والاستغفار ،

فمَن شهد واجب ربه ، ومقدار عمله ، وعيب نفسه ؛ لم يجد بُدًّا من استغفار ربِّه منهُ ، واحتقاره إياه واستصغاره .."

مدارج السالكين (٦٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  الشاطبي ، رحمه الله:

" من علامات السعادة على العبد:

تيسير الطاعة عليه، 

وموافقة السنة في أفعاله،

 وصحبته لأهل الصلاح،

 وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان، 

وبذل معروفه للخلق،

 واهتمامه للمسلمين،

 ومراعاته لأوقاته“

كتاب الاعتصام (٢/ ١٥٢) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :

‏[ *تأملت التحاسد بين العلماء* ، 

فرأيت منشأه من حب الدنيا،

*‏فإن علماء الآخرة يتوادون،ولا يتحاسدون*].


صيد الخاطر(30)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

●(فوائد)●
● لماذا العودة إلى الذنب؟
قال ابن تيمية:
(العبد إنما يعود إلى الذنب لبقايا في نفسه(!!)
فمتى خرج من قلبه الشبهة والشهوة
لم يعد إلى الذنب.فهذه التوبة النصوح).
جامع المسائل(ص280/م7).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:
(العبد إنما يعود إلى الذنب لبقايا في نفسه(!!)
فمتى خرج من قلبه الشبهة والشهوة
لم يعد إلى الذنب.فهذه التوبة النصوح).
جامع المسائل(ص280/م7).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عينية :

"إنَّ لكَ مِنْ عُمرِكَ مَا أطَعتَ الله فِيهِ فأما مَا عَصَيْتهُ فيهِ فَلَا تَعُدَّهُ لكَ عُمراً".

الزهد الكبير ٢٤١/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*نصيحة لتصحيح حُسن الخُلُق*:




قال الإمام الحافظ شمس الدين الذهبي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - وَيَنْبَغِي لِمَنْ كَانَ عَبُوساً مُنْقَبِضاً أَنْ يَتَبَسَّمَ ، وَيُحسِّنَ خُلُقَهُ ، وَيَمْقُتَ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى رَدَاءةِ خُلُقِهِ ، وَكُلُّ انحِرَافٍ عَنِ الاعتدَالِ فَمَذْمُوْمٌ ، وَلاَ بُدَّ لِلنَّفْسِ مِنْ مُجَاهدَةٍ وَتَأْدِيْبٍ .
【 سير أعلام النبلاء          (١٤١/١٠) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 
من أسباب النجاة من الفتن: 
«فلا تزول الفتنــة عن القلب إلا إذا كان دين العبد كله لله عز وجل ، فيكون حبه لله ، ولما يحبه الله ، وبغضه لله ، ولما يبغضــه لله»  
مجموع الفتاوى : 10 /601

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
(( ومما يميز أهل الحديث عن غيرهم ثباتهم على مبادئهم عند المحن والفتن ، فما يعلم أحد من علمائهم ولا صالح عامّتهم رجع قط عن قوله واعتقاده بل هم أعظم الناس صبراً على ذلك و إن امتحنوا بأنواع المحن وفتنوا بأنواع الفتن، ...
فالثبات والاستقرار في أهل الحديث والسُّنة أضعاف أضعاف
أضعاف ما هو عند أهل الكلام والفلسفة))
(مجموع الفتاوى 4/ 51)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*_تذكرة :_*

*قال  الإمام  أبو  المظفّر  السّمعاني  الشّافعيّ :*
*ت : 489 هـ :*

( واعلم : أنّ فصل ما بيننا وبين المبتدعة، هو
مسألة العقل فإنهم أسّسوا دينهم على المعقول 
وجعلوا الاتباع والمأثور تبعًا للمعقول وأما أهل
السُّنة قالوا: الأصل في الدين الاتباع والمعقول
تبع ،  ولو  كان  أساس  الدّين  على  المعقول :
لاستغنى الخلق عن الوحي وعن الأنبياءولبطل
معنى الأمر والنهي ولقال من شاء ما شاء ) ...

*" الحُجّة  في  بيان  المحجّة "  -  لقِوام  السّنّة*
*الأصبهاني رحمه الله - 240/1 .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"من مكارم أخلاق الشافعي وكمال عقله وصدق إخلاصه أن غالب مايسوقه من المناظرات لايسمي من ناظره، لأن مقصوده إنما هو تقرير الحق ودفع الشبهات وتعليم طرق النظر ،وتسمية المناظر يتوهم فيها حظ النفس"

| العلامة المعلمي
التنكيل ١/٤٢٢ |

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏️قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه:

"إني لآمركم بالأمر وما أفعله
ولكن لعل الله يأجُرُني فيه".

سير أعلام النبلاء:١٩/٤

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الفوائد لابن القيم رحمه الله ص١١٨:


"إذا استغنى الناس بالدنيا فاستغن أنت بالله وإذا فرحوا بالدنيا فافرح أنت بالله وإذا أنسوا بأحبابهم فاجعل أنسك بالله".

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقولات نافعة ، نفع الله بكم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم وسدد خطاكم شيخنا الفاضل " ورفع قدركم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قــالــ ابـن القيـم رحمـه الله : 

" فالقوة كل القوة في التوكل على الله كما قال بعض السلف ؛ من سره أن يكون أقوى الناس فليتوكل على الله ".

【زاد المعـــاد【٣٣١/٢】

‏قــالـ ابن القيم رحمه الله:

من استطال الطريق ضعف مشيه .

【بدائع الفوائد【1180/3】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام الشوكاني – رحمه الله - :

قاعدة أهل البدع في سابق الدهر ولاحقه بأنهم يفرحون بصدور الكلمة الواحدة عن عالم من العلماء ويبالغون في إشهارها وإذاعتها فيما بينهم ويجعلونها حجة لبدعتهم ويضربون بها وجه من أنكر عليهم كما تجده في كتب الروافض من الروايات لكلمات وقعت من علماء الإسلام فيما يتعلق بما شجر بين الصحابة وفي المناقب والمثالب فإنهم يطيرون عند ذلك فرحا ويجعلونه من أعظم الذخائر والغنائم .

(أدب الطلب ص 64))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الأثير -رحمه الله-:
‏‏« الصديقُ:
 إن رأى من أخيه سيئة؛ وطِئها بالقدم ، 
وإن رأى حسنة؛ رفعها على علَم ».
‏
‏ [»المثل السائر» ( ١/ ١٢٥ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام المعلمي اليماني رحمه اللَّه:
‏
‏" ومهما بلغ من حبنا للحق فلا ننصره إلا بالحق ".
‏
‏{مجموع الآثار : (ج٤/ ص٦)}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال البطليوسي :
" تجد في العامة الذين لم ينظروا في شيء من الأدب من هو
حسن اللقاء،
جميل المعاملة،
حلو الشمائل،
مكرم لجليسه،
وتجد في ذوي الأدب من أفنى دهره في القراءة والنظر، وهو مع ذلك قبيح اللقاء سيء المعاملة، جافي الشمائل، غليظ الطبع " .

[معجم ياقوت ١٥٢٩/٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
المنازل العالية لاتنال إلا بالبلاء
مجموع الفتاوى ٣٠٢/٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ في تخريج الأذكار(٢٧٣/١):"وابن خزيمة وابن حبان ومن تبعهما لا يفرقون بين الصحيح والحسن".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - الصابرون الذين حبسوا أنفسهم على طاعة الله ، وعن معصيته ، وعلى أقداره المؤلمة ، وصبروا على جواذب الدنيا وشهواتها ، أن تشغلهم عن ربهم ، وأن تحول بينهم وبين ما خلقوا له ، فهؤلاء الذين يؤثرون ثواب الله على الدنيا الفانية .
【 تفسير السعدي              (٦٢٣/١) 】

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - لابدّ من الابتلاء بما يؤذي الناس ، فلا خلاصَ لأحدٍ ممّا يؤذيه البتَّة ، ولهذا ذكر الله تعالى في غير موضع أنه لابدّ أن يبتلي الناس ، والابتلاء يكون بالسرَّاء والضرَّاء ، ولابدَّ أن يَبتليَ الإنسانَ بما يَسُرُّه ويسوؤه ، فهو محتاج إلى أن يكون صابرًا شكورً【 جامع المسائل                (٢٥٦/٣) 】
‏
▪قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 *في فوائد ابتلاء المؤمنين* 

ومِن رحمته - عز وجل - أنْ نغّص عليهم الدنيا وكدّرها ؛ لئلا يسكنوا إليها ، ولا يطمئنوا إليها.. ويرغبوا في النعيم المقيم في داره وفي جواره .

فساقهم إلى ذلك بسياط الإبتلاء والامتحان ؛ فمنعهم ليعطيهم ، وابتلاهم ليعافيهم ، وأماتهم ليُحييهم .

  إغاثة اللهفان: ٢/٩١٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏المعلمي (التنكيل ١/٤٠): "ومن كثر حديثه لابد أن تكون عنده غرائب، وليس ذلك بموجب للضعف، وإنما الذي يضر أن تكون تلك الغرائب منكرة"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام { ابن تيمية } رحمه الله :

« المُؤمِن إذا فَعَلَ سَيِّئَةً فَإنَّ عُقوبَتِهَا تَندَفَعُ عَنهُ بِعَشرَةِ أسبَابٍ : 

1⃣ أن يَتُوبَ فَيَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ ، فَإنَّ التَائِب مِنَ الذَنبِ كَمَن لا ذَنبَ لَه. 
2⃣ أو يَستَغفِر ، فَيُغفَرُ لَهُ.
3⃣ أو يَعمَلَ حَسنَاتٍ تَمحُوهَا ، فَإنَّ الحَسنَاتِ يُذهِبنَّ السيئَات. 

4⃣أو يَدعُو لَهُ إخوَانُهُ المُؤمِنُونَ وَيستَغفِرُونَ لَهُ حَيًا ومَيتًا. 
5⃣ أو يُهدُونَ لَهُ مِن ثَوَابِ أعمَالُهُم مَا يَنفَعُهُ اللَّه بِهِ.
6⃣ أو يَشفَعُ فِيهِ نَبِيِّهِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. 
7⃣ أو يَبتَلِيَهِ اللَّهُ تَعَالى فِي الدُّنيَا بِمَصائِب تُكَفِرُ عَنهُ.
8⃣ أو يَبتَلِيَهُ فِي البَرزَخِ بِالصَعقَةِ فَيُكَفِرُ بِهَا عَنهُ. 
9⃣ أو يَبتَلِيَهُ فِي عَرَصاتِ القِيَامَة مِن أهوَالِهَا بِما يُكَفِرُ عَنهُ.
10 أو يَرحَمُهُ أرحَمُ الرَاحمِين. 
فَمن أخطَأتهُ هَذِهِ العَشرَةِ فَلا يَلُومَنَّ إلا نَفسَه* .
مَجمُوعُ الفَتَاوى(١٠ / ٤٥ ، ٤٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍أخطاء شائعة بين الناس❍

❍ قول [بذمتي]
❉ قال ابن باز: «لا يجوز الحلف بالذمة ولا بغير ذلك من المخلوقات فالحلف يكون بالله وحده».
❒ الفتاوى (٣٣٥/٧).

❍ قول [ما يستاهل] لمن وقع بمصيبة.
❉ قال ابن باز: «هذا لا يجوز لأنه اعتراض على الله فيما يقضيه ويقدره على عباده».
❒ الفتاوى(٤٢١/٨).

❍ قول [الولاء للوطن]
❉ قال ابن باز: «الواجب الولاء لله ولرسوله أي يوالي ويعادي في الله، وأما الوطن يحب إن كان إسلاميا».
❒ الفتاوى (٣١٧/٩).

❍ قول [بحق محمد]
❉ قال ابن باز: «لا يجوز إن يقال بحق محمد ولابجاه محمد ولا بحق الأنبياء ولا غيرها لأن ذلك بدعة».
❒ الفتاوى (٣٢٧/٩).

❍ قول [يا غبي-يا خبل]
❉ قال ابن باز: «المشروع للمؤمن أن يخاطب إخوانه المسلمين بالألفاظ الحسنة وأسمائهم التي سموا بها».
❒ الفتاوى (٣٥٦/٩).

❍ قول [الله في كل زمان ومكان]
❉ قال ابن باز: «هذا باطل وهو كلام أهل البدع
بل الله فوق عرشه فوق جميع خلقه».
❒ الفتاوى (٤٣٤/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏من حمل الناس على المحامِل الطيبة
و أحسنَ الظن بهم : سلمت نيته
و انشرحَ صدره و عوفيَ قلبه
و حفظه الله من السوء والمكاره .

مدارج السالكين 2/511

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشاطبي 
‏
‏من أنفع طرق العلم الموصلة إلى غاية التحقق به أخذه عن أهله المتحقّقين به على الكمال والتمام .
‏
‏الموافقات صـ ١٣٩/١ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال التابعي الإمام يونس بن عبيد :
‏‏خصلتان إذا صلحتا من العبد 
‏‏صلح ما سواهما : صلاته ، ولسانه
‏[ حلية الأولياء 2 / 298 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن الجوزي: 
"يا هذا دبّر دينك كما تدبر دنياك، لو علق بثوبك مسمار رجعت إلى وراء لتخلصه، هذا مسمار الإصرار قد نشب بقلبك، فلو عدت إلى الندم خطوتين تخلصت". 

المدهش (ص: 116).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"إن أقبح ما تلبّس به طالب العلم من المعاصي- وكلها قبيح- 
التكبّر و التّعاظُم والغرور"
‏
‏[عوائق الطلب٣٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى :  *(جعل الله ما في الدنيا من شدة الحر والبرد مُذَكِّراً بحَرِّ جهنم وبردها، ولهذا تُستحب الاستعاذة منها عند وجود ذلك)*
 فتح الباري  (٥٦/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*:

*((ومما يميز أهل الحديث عن غيرهم ثباتهم على مبادئهم عند المحن والفتن ، فما يعلم أحد من علمائهم ولا صالح عامّتهم رجع قط عن قوله واعتقاده ، بل هم أعظم الناس صبراً على ذلك و إن امتحنوا بأنواع المحن وفتنوا بأنواع الفتن،* ...
*فالثبات والاستقرار في أهل الحديث والسُّنة أضعاف أضعاف ما هو عند أهل الكلام والفلسفة))*

*(مجموع الفتاوى 4/ 51)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة فقهية...
"إنَّ الوالد إن دعا على ابنه ظُلماً أثِمَ، وكان ذلك كفارة للابن المظلوم، ويؤجر على صبره".

     مجموع الفتاوى (31 /303)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ الذهبي - عن الحلاج -   : كانت له بداية جيدة وتَأَلُّه وتَصَوُّف! ثم انسلخ من الدين.
العبرة بالنهاية لا بالبداية فاللهم تثبيتك.

ميزان الاعتدال (١/٥٤٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - ﺇﺫﺍ ﺛﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻈَّﻬْﺮُ ﺑﺎﻷﻭﺯﺍﺭ ؛ ﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭﺡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﻋﺘﻪ .*
【  ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺴﻴﺮ              (٣٣٢/٣) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الوزير رحمه الله:

️والقاصد لوجه الله
➖ لا يخاف أن يُنقد عليه خَلَلٌ في كلامه،
➖ ولا يَهاب أن يُدَلَّ على بطلان قوله،
▫️ بل يحب الحق من حيث أتاه،
▫️ ويقبل الهدى ممَّن أهداه، 
️بل المخاشنة بالحق والنصيحة أحبُّ إليه مِن المُداهنة على الأقوال القبيحة، 
وصديقك مَن أَصْدَقَكَ لا من صدّقَك،

 وفي نوابغ الكلم وبدائع الحِكم: 

(عليك بمَن يُنذر الإبسال والإبلاس وإيّاك ومَن يقول:لا باس ولا تاس)»
لعواصم والقواصم لابن الوزير: (1/ 224)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيـّم رحمـه اللـه :

 " ذِكرُ الله .. والإقبالُ عليه .. والإنابةُ إليه .. والفزعُ إلى الصلاة كم قد شُفِيَ بهم مِن عليلٍ وكم قد عُوفِيَ بهم مِن مريض..."

 [ مفتاح دارالسعادة ١ / ٢٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن سعدي :

ومن فوائد الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر: 
أنه يوجب للعبد سكون القلب وطمأنينته وقوته وشجاعته.

التنبيهات اللطيفة ١٠٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

*• - وَالنَّاسُ فِي آخِرِ اللَّيْلِ يَكُونُ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مِنْ التَّوَجُّهِ وَالتَّقَرُّبِ وَالرِّقَّةِ مَا لَا يُوجَدُ فِي غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ .*【 مجموع الفتاوى            (١٣٠/٥) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : "ولقد أصبح هؤلاء الشيعة عارًا على بني آدم؛ يسخر منهم كل عاقل". المنار المنيف:(ص/١٥٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله -:

‏" ليس بفقيهٍ 
من لم يَعُدَّ البلاء نعمةً ، 
والرّخاءَ مصيبة " اﻫـ .

(‏سير أعلام النبلاء) (٢٦٦/٧) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب -عن أئمة علم العلل-:

(ولهم في كل حديث نقد خاص، وليس عندهم لذلك ضابط يضبطه).

[شرح علل الترمذي ٣٥٣/١].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية:
.
أفضل العبادات البدنية :
.
"الصلاة ، ثم القراءة ، ثم الذكر ، ثم الدعاء".
.
انظرمجموع الفتاوى٤٠١/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال شيخ الإسلام:

«على إمام الصلاة أن يصلي بمن خلفه صلاة كاملة، ولا يقتصر على ما يجوز للمنفرد الاقتصار عليه من قدر الإجزاء إلا لعذر».


[السياسة الشرعية بتعليق العثيمين - ص٣٧١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال العلامة ابن القيم:

«تسمية المولود حقٌّ للأب، لا للأمِّ، وهذا مما لا نزاع فيه».


[تحفة المودود - ص١٩٧]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق القائل:
وإن أفادك إنسان بفائــــــدة ...  من العلوم فلازم شكره أبـــــــــــــ  دا
 وقل فلان جزاه الله صالحة ... أفادنيها ودعك الكبر والحسدا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (الرياضة ثلاثة: رياضة الأبدان بالحركة، والمشي رياضة النفوس  بالأخلاق الحسنة، والآداب المحمودة رياضة الأذهان بمعرفة دقيق العلم  والبحث). الرد على المنطقيين: (صـ 255).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

• - إذا أردتم الخير فوالله لا نعلم طريقًا خيرًا من طريق السلف رضي الله عنهم ، فعضوا على سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنواجذ ، واسلكوا طريق السلف الصالح ، وكونوا على ما كانوا عليه .
【 الإبداع في كمال الشرع     (٢٤/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال الإمام ابن تيمية:

«أما الحزن فلم يأمر الله به ولا رسوله، بل قد نهى عنه في مواضع وإن تعلق بأمر الدين».

[التحفة العراقية - ص٣١١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةالسيوطي رحمه الله : "والعالم عند العوام من صعد المنبر"
تحذير الخواص ص 278

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> •• قال الإمام ابن تيمية:
> 
> «أما الحزن فلم يأمر الله به ولا رسوله، بل قد نهى عنه في مواضع وإن تعلق بأمر الدين».
> 
> [التحفة العراقية - ص٣١١]


نفع الله بكم .
وينظر هنا للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t136763/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان الثوري رحه الله :

عليك بكثرة المعروف يؤنسك الله في قبرك، واجتنب المحرمات كلها تجد حلاوة الإيمان.

حلية الأولياء (٨٢/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

*• - إِنَّ اللَّهَ ﷻ يُثِيبُ عَبْدَهُ عَلَى : { قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ } مَعَ قِلَّةِ حُرُوفِهَا بِقَدْرِ مَا يُثِيبُهُ عَلَى ثُلُثِ الْقُرْآنِ .*
【 مجموع الفتاوى        (٤٥٥/٦) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :
(أفضل العلوم ما أدى إلى الخلاص في دار الخلود، ووصل إلى الفوز في دار البقاء)
[مراتب العلوم]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لولا المشقةُ ساد النَّاسُ كلُّهمُ ... الجُودُ يُفقرُ والإقْدامُ قتَّالُ
(ديوان المتنبي /ص490)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخُ صالح آل الشيخ –حفظه الله–:
«ولا ينبُتُ لطالِب العلمِ ريشٌ لجٙناحٙيْهِ يصلحُ له أن يطيرٙ بهما في سماءِ العلمِ إلا ببحثٍ، فمٙن لم يبحثْ يبقٙى في العلمِ ضعيفًا».
”النبوغ العلمي“(١٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل:  الشِّطْرَنْجُ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ الْقَدَرِ ، وَالنَّرْدُ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ الْجَبْر

مجموع الفتاوى (32/242)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأصبهاني -رحمه الله-:

 [لا ترى أحداً مال إلى هوى أو بدعة إلاَّ وجدته متحيراً ميت القلب ممنوعاً من النطق بالحق]
.
الحجة ٤٣١/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحازمي(٥٩٤):
ضم الواهي إلى الواهي لا يؤثر في اعتبار الصحة، *ولم يذهب إلى هذا أحد من أهل العلم قاطبة*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الزركشي: أعلم أن بعض الناس يفتخر ويقول: كتبت هذا وما طالعت شيئا من الكتب ويظن أنه فخر، ولا يعلم أن ذلك غاية النقص، فإنه لا يعلم ميزة ما قاله على ما قيل، فبماذا تفتخر؟!

*ومع هذا ما كتبت شيئا إلا خائفا من الله مستعينا به معتمدا عليه*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السعدي ( رحمه الله ) :
" مجلس علم تجلسه خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها ،
وفائدة تستفيدها وتنتفع بها لا شيء يزنها ويساويها " .
[ الفواكه الشهية في الخطب المنبرية - 179 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ‏ابن القيم (مفتاح دار السعادة ١/٢٨٨): "فقد أجمع العلماء أن التوفيق أن لا يكل الله العبد إلى نفسه، وأن الخذلان أن يخلى بينه وبين نفسه"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم (الصواعق المرسلة ٣/١٠٧٠): "كل بلية طرقت العالم عامة أو خاصة، فأصلها من معارضة الوحي بالعقل وتقديم الهوى على الأمر، والمعصوم من عصمه الله"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن خَلدون رحمه الله تعالى:‬

‫"الرحلة لا بدَّ منها في طلب العلوم؛ لاكتساب الفوائد، والكمال بلقاء المشايخ ومباشرة الرجال"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• *اعتناءُ طالب العلم بالكُتبِ [دور نشرِها، محققيها، ميزاتها، وطبعاتها]*

«وعلى طالب العلم أن يعرفٙ دورٙ النشرِ المعتنيةِ الدقيقةِ، ودورٙ النشرِ التي لا تعتني، وأنْ يعرفٙ المحققينٙ الذين يُتاجرون، والمحققينٙ الذين يعتنونٙ بتحقيقاتهم، وأن يعرفٙ مزايا الطبعاتِ وتعدّد الطبعةِ للكتابِ الواحدِ، وميزةٙ هذه على تلك، وعدد مرّات طباعتها، ومزيّاتِ هذه وهذه، فهذا من مكمّلات العلم، ومن مُلٙحِه التي هي من الآداب العامةِ التي ينبغي لطالب العلم العنايةُ بها».

الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ | ”النبوغ العلمي“(٢٦١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر (النكت ٢/٤٤٦): "رواية المتروك عند مسلم تسمى منكرة، وهذا هو المختار والله أعلم"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام مالك بن أنس
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - فَالسَّعِيدُ مَنْ تَمَسَّكَ بِمَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ وَاجْتَنَبَ مَا أَحْدَثَهُ الْخَلَفُ .*【 فتح الباري                 (٢٥٣/١٣) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏.
‏‏▫️قال أحمد بن اسحاق :
‏.
‏” من قدّم أمر الله على عباده : 
‏كفاه الله شرّهم ، ورزقه خيرهم “.
‏.البداية لابن كثير(١٦٥/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - : ( ‏دخول الجني في بدن الإنسان ثابتٌ باتفاق أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة ) انتهى .
‏
 المَصدر : «‏مجموع فتاوى ⁧‫ابن تيمية» ، 276/24 . 
‬

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عقيل عن شيخه أبي الفضل الهمداني: (مبتدعة الإسلام والكذابون  والواضعون للحديث أشد من الملحدين، لأن الملحدين قصدوا إفساد الدين من خارج  وهؤلاء قصدوا إفساده من داخل، فهم كأهل بلد سعوا في فساد أحواله،  والملحدون كالمحاصِرين من خارج، فالدخلاء يفتحون الحصن، فهم شر على الإسلام  من غير الملابسين له). [الصارم المسلول:(١/ ١٧١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سئل سفيان بن عيينة عن معنى قوله تعالى: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى} فقال:  (هو أن تعمل به، وتدعو إليه، وتعين فيه، وتدل عليه). [حلية الأولياء7/284].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سهل بن عبد الله التستري: (العلم أحد لذات الدنيا، فإذا عمل به صار للآخرة).   [اقتضاء العلم العمل، ص: 29].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (ولا ريب أن لذة العلم أعظم اللذات، واللذة التي تبقى بعد  الموت وتنفع في الآخرة هي لذة العلم بالله والعمل له، وهو الإيمان به).  [مجموع الفتاوى 162/14].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النبيُّ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم: (لا تدخل الملائكةُ بيتًا فيه كلبٌ ولا صورة) 

قال العلامةُ ابنُ القيِّم نَاقلًا عن شَيخِه الإمامِ ابنِ تيميةَ: 

إذا كانتِ الملائكةُ المخلوقون يمنعها الكلبُ والصورةُ عن دخولِ البيتِ، فكيفَ تلج معرفة اللهِ عز وجل ومحبته وحلاوة ذِكره والأنس بقربه في قلبٍ ممتلئ بكلابِ الشهواتِ وصورها ؟

[المدارج (391:2)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال الشيخ الألباني:

«الحق أن كتاب ابن حجر "التلخيص" فيه أوهام كثيرة، ليت أن بعض أهل الحديث -على عزتهم في هذا العصر- يتتبعها؛ إذن لاستفاد الناس فوائد عظيمة، وعرفوا ضعف أحاديث كثيرة صححت خطأ».

[السلسلة الضعيفة - ٣/٦١٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الغيرة عند النساء

♦قال مالك:

[يسقط عنها الحد إذا قذفت زوجها بالفاحشة على جهة الغيرة] 
 الآداب الشرعية ١/٢٦٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :*

(وحيث ظهر الكفار فإنما ذاك لذنوب المسلمين
التي أوجبت نقص إيمانهم ثم إذا تابوا بتكميل
إيمانهم نصرهم الله) ...

 *الجواب الصحيح - ٤٥٠/٦ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر-رحمه الله:

" الذي يداوم على تلاوة القرآن يذل له لسانه، ويسهل عليه قراءته، فإذا هجره ثقلت عليه القراءة وشقت عليه ".

فتح الباري ٧٩/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام يَحْيَى بنُ مُعَاذٍ الرَّازِيُّ
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - لاَ تَسْتَبْطِئ الإِجَابَةَ وَقَدْ سَدَدْتَ طَرِيْقَهَا بِالذُّنُوبِ .*【 سير أعلام النبلاء            (١٥/١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي رحمه الله :

*لو تكرر الذنب مائة مرة أو ألف مرة أو أكثر , وتاب في كل مرة : قبلت توبته , وسقطت ذنوبه , ولو تاب عن الجميع توبة واحدة بعد جميعها : صحت توبته*
 شرح مسلم ( 17 / 75 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" وإظهار الشفقة بالسؤال عن الأحوال بقولك : كيف أنت ؟ وكيف أهلك ؟ وأنت في الباطن فارغ القلب من همومه نفاقٌ محض ".
أبو حامد الغزالي ( الإحياء ٢٧٤/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✅رحم الله عبدا ✅
قال إمام أهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل                   
          - رحمه الله تعالى -:

"رحم الله عبدًا قالَ بالحق، واتبع الأثر، وتمسك بالسُّنة، واقتدى بالصالحين"

طبقات الحنابلة 1/36

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"فإنّ مَن لم يرَ نعمة الله عليه إلا في مأكله و مشربه و عافية بدنه؛ فليس له نصيبٌ مِن العقل البتة ، فنعمة الله بالإسلام و الإيمان، و جذب عبده إلى الإقبال عليه و التلذذ بطاعته؛ *(هي أعظم النعم)* وهذا إنما يُدرك : 
بنور العقل ، وهداية التوفيق

[ مدارج السالكين : (٢٧٧/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن حجر 
( الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة  (1/ 186) :*

(وكتب الذهبي إلى السبكي يعاتبه بسبب كلام وقع منه في حق ابن تيمية ! 
فأجابه ؛ ومن جملة الجواب : وأما قول سيدي في الشيخ تقي الدين فالمملوك يتحقق كبير قدره وزخارة بحره وتوسعه في العلوم النقلية والعقلية وفرط ذكائه واجتهاده وبلوغه في كل من ذلك المبلغ الذي يتجاوز الوصف ، والمملوك يقول ذلك دائما ، وقدره في نفسي أكبر من ذلك وأجل ، مع ما جمعه الله له من الزهادة والورع والديانة ونصرة الحق والقيام فيه لا لغرض سواه ، وحرية على سنن السلف وأخذه من ذلك بالمأخذ الأوفى وغرابة مثله في هذا الزمان بل فيما مضى من أزمان ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

فالقلب الغافل = مأوى الشيطان .

[ مفتاح دار السعادة (١/٣١٦) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 
فذكر الله يقمع الشيطان ويؤلمه ، ويؤذيه كالسياط والمقامع، التي تؤذي من يضرب بها ، ولهذا يكون شيطان المؤمن هزيلًا ، ضئيلًا ، مضني ، مما يعذبه ، ويقمعه به من ذكر الله وطاعته، وفي أثر عن بعض السلف:" إن المؤمن ينضي شيطانه، كما ينضي الرجل بعيره في السفر". لأنه كلما اعترضه صب عليه سياط الذكر، والتوجه، والاستغفار ، والطاعة ، فشيطانه معه في عذاب شديد، ليس بمنزلة شيطان الفاجر، الذي هو معه في راحة ودعة، ولهذا يكون قويًا عاتيًا شديدًا ، فمن لم يعذب شيطانه في هذه الدار بذكر الله تعالى، وتوحيده ، واستغفاره، وطاعته ، عذبه شيطانه في الآخرة بعذاب النار، فلا بد لكل أحد أن يعذب شيطانه، أو يعذبه شيطانه.
 [بدائع الفوائد (2/ 256)].﻿

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وروى أصحاب التواريخ في كتبهم قالوا: 
كان الناس إذا أصبحوا في زمان الحجاج وتلاقوا يتساءلون: من قتل البارحة ومن صلب ومن جلد ومن قطع؟ وأمثال ذلك. وكان الوليد صاحب ضياع واتخاذ مصانع، فكان الناس يتساءلون في زمانه عن البنيان والمصانع والضياع وشق الأنهار وغرس الأشجار. ولما ولي سليمان بن عبد الملك، وكان صاحب نكاح وطعام، فكان الناس يتحدثون ي الأطعمة الرفيعة ويتوسعون في الأنكحة والسراري، ويغمرون مجالسهم بذكر ذلك. ولما ولي عمر بن عبد العزيز كان الناس يتساءلون: كم تحفظ من القرآن وكم وردك في كل ليلة، وكم يحفظ فلان ومتى يختم وكم يصوم من الشهر؟ وأمثال ذلك.
[من كتاب سراج الملوك للطرطوشي رحمه الله]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

من أكثر من سماع *القصائد* لطلب صلاح قلبه تنقص رغبته في سماع القرآن حتى ربما كرهه.
 اقتضاءالصراط المستقيم: [٥٤٣/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جاسر
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - : 

*• - لطيفة : سأل الحفاظ بن حجر العسقلاني الشيخ ابن عرفة حين اجتماعه به في مصر عن ماء زمزم لِمَ لم يكن عذباً فقال ابن عرفة في جوابه إنما لم يكن عذباً ليكون شربه تعبداً لا تلذذاً ، فاستحسن ابن حجر جوابه وطرب به .*
【 مفيد الأنام                      (٩٤/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن خلدون - ￼ - في مقدمته:
«إن حصول ملكة اللسان العربي إنما هو بكثرة الحفظ من كلام العرب حتى يرتسم في خياله المِنوالُ الذي نسجوا عليه تراكيبهم ، فينسجَ هو عليه ، ويتنَزَّلَ بذلك مَنْزِلةَ مَن نشأ معهم ، وخالط عباراتهم في كلامهم ، حتى حصلت له الملكة المستقرة في العبارة عن المقاصد على نحو كلامهم.»
وقال:
« وسمعنا من شيوخنا في مجالس التعليم أن أصول هذا الفن وأركانه أربعة دواوين ، وهي: أدب الكتاب لابن قتيبة ، وكتاب الكامل للمبرد ، وكتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ ، وكتاب النوادر لأبي علي القالي البغدادي ، وماسوى هذه الأربعة فتبع لها ، وفروع عنها.»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله:

ينبغي للعبد أن يلح دائماً على ربه 
في تثبيت إيمانه، وأن يحسن له الخاتمة.

[تيسير اللطيف المنان ٢٨٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* من الحِكم في ولادة النبي في شهر الربيع  : 

١- قالوا: لما في شرعه من شبه زمن الربيع، فإنه أعدل الفصول، وشرعه أعدل الشرائع!

٢- الربيع تنشقّ الأرض عمّا في بطنها من نِعْم الله تعالى، وكذلك مولده فيه إشارة بأنه سيظهر ويخرج بولادته شرعٌ عظيم النفع للناس!

اللؤلؤ المكنون | صـ ٧١ - مـ١ 
[ بدائعُ الفوائدِ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال المنفلوطي:*

- والله، لن يسترجع المسلمون سالف مجدهم، إلا إذا استرجعوا قبل ذلك ما أضاعوه من عقيدة التوحيد. وإن طلوع الشمس من مغربها أقرب من رجوع الإسلام إلى سالف مجده، ما دام المسلمون يقفون بين يدي الجيلاني كما يقفون بين يدي الله؛ فإذا نزلت بهم جائحة أو ألمت بهم ملمة ذكروا الحجر والجذع [والميت ودعوه] قبل أن يذكروا ويدعوا [الحي الذي لا يموت ولا يعجزه شيء].

- وما عذركم وأنتم تعلمون أن السلف الصالح لم يرفعوا قبرًا ولا توسلوا بضريح، ولم يقف أحد منهم عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو أحد من أصحابه أو آل بيته، يسأله قضاء حاجة أو تفريج كربة، وتعلمون أن الرفاعي والدسوقي والجيلاني والبدوي ليسوا أكرم عند الله من نبيه وآل بيته وصحبه، وأنه لا فرق بين الأضرحة والمقامات وبين أوثان الجاهلية الأولى ما دام تقديسها يفسد عقيدة التوحيد؟ 

- والله، ما جهلتم شيئاً من هذا، ولكنكم آثرتم الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة، فعاقبكم الله على ذلك بسلب نعمتكم، وانتقاض أمركم، وسلط عليكم أعداءكم.
 *كتاب النظرات 2/19*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيمية:

ومَن ظنَّ بأبي حنيفةَ أو غيرِه مِن أئمة المسلمينَ أنهم يتعمَّدون مخالفةَ الحديثِ الصحيح لقياسٍ أو غيرِه فقد أخطأ عليهم، وتكلم إما بظنٍّ، وإما بهوًى !
مجموع الفتاوى: 304/20

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم: (يوم الجمعة “يوم عيد وعباده ” من ليلة الجمعة إلى مغرب الجمعة كل ثانيه فيها “خزائن من الحسنات"
 يوم الجمعة هو في الأيام كشهر رمضان في الشهور، وساعة الإجابة فيه كـ ليلة القدر في رمضان ) [زاد المعاد:1/398].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال القرافي [الفروق ٣/١٥٨]:

«وقد أجرى الله عادته أن الأغذية تنقل الأخلاق لخُلق الحيوان المُتغذى به…».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻷ*ﻛﻔﺎﻧﻲ رحمه الله : 
" ﺃﻗﺼﺮ ﻃُـﺮُﻕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨَّﺔ ﺳَﻠَﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺼَّﺪﺭ " .

تاﺭﻳﺦ ﺩﻣﺸﻖ ٤٩ / ١٢٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«‏عقيدة المسلم سهلة يسيرة؛ يأتي الأعرابي يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله، ‏ويمضي، ويتعلم العقيدة من هاتين الكلمتين».

[شرح النونية لابن عثيمين - ١/٢٠٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﺳُﺌِﻞ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺣﻨﻴﻔﺔ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪُ : ﺑﻢَ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ، ﻓﻘﺎﻝ :
ﻣﺎ ﺑﺨﻠﺖ ﺑﺎﻹﻓﺎﺩﺓ ، ﻭﻻ ﺍﺳْﺘَﻨﻜﻔﺖُ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ  
( ﻋﻤﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ٢١٠ / ٢ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :

«الله يجعل لأوليائه عند ابتلائهم مخارج ..

وإنما يتأخر ذلك عن بعضهم في بعض الأوقات تهذيبا وزيادة لهم في الثواب»

[«الفتح»(483/6)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

 المؤمن : تجب موالاته وإن ظلمك واعتدى عليك.
والكافر : تجب معاداته وإن اعطاك وأحسن إليك.

[[ مجموع الفتاوى ٢٨/٢٠٩ ]].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:
فليسَ للعبد إذا بُغي عليه وأُوذي وتسلّط عليه خصومه شيءٌ أنفعُ له من التوبة النّصوح 
بدائع الفوائد 2/242

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال صالح الدمشقي لابنه: (يا بني إذا مرَّ بك يوم وليلة قد سلم فيهما دينك، وجسمك، ومالك، وعيالك؛ فأكثِر الشكر لله تعالى فكم، من مسلوب دينه، ومنزوع مُلكه، ومهتوك ستره، ومقصوم ظهره، في ذلك اليوم، وأنت في عافية). السير ( ٢٢٢/ ٣).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو حازم: (إِنِّي لَأَعِظُ وَمَا أَرَى لِلْمَوْعِظَةِ مَوْضِعًا وَمَا أُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ إِلَّا نَفْسِي). [أبو نعيم في الحلية ٣/٢٤٠]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية في مجموع فتاويه: (وليجتهد أن يعتصم في كل باب من أبواب العلم بأصل مأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وإذا اشتبه عليه مما قد اختلف فيه الناس فليدع بما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها {أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول إذا قام يصلي من الليل: اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم}

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية في مجموعه فتاويه: (ولئن كان علمًا نافعًا فلا بد أن يكون في ميراث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يغني عنه مما هو مثله وخير منه؛ ولتكن همته فهم مقاصد الرسول في أمره ونهيه وسائر كلامه، فإذا اطمأن قلبه أن هذا هو مراد الرسول فلا يعدل عنه فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى ولا مع الناس إذا أمكنه ذلك).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية في مجموع فتاويه: (فالاستعانة بالله واللجأ إليه في أمر الرزق وغيره أصل عظيم).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية في مجموع فتاويه: (وأما ما سألت عنه من أفضل الأعمال بعد الفرائض؛ فإنه يختلف باختلاف الناس فيما يقدرون عليه وما يناسب أوقاتهم، فلا يمكن فيه جواب جامع مفصل لكل أحد؛ لكن مما هو كالإجماع بين العلماء بالله وأمره: أن ملازمة ذكر الله دائمًا هو أفضل ما شغل العبد به نفسه في الجملة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية في مجموع فتاويه: (أن كل ما تكلم به اللسان وتصوره القلب مما يقرب إلى الله من تعلم علم وتعليمه وأمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر فهو من ذكر الله؛ ولهذا من اشتغل بطلب العلم النافع بعد أداء الفرائض أو جلس مجلسًا يتفقه أو يفقه فيه الفقه الذي سماه الله ورسوله فقها فهذا أيضًا من أفضل ذكر الله).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاعدة في التعامل مع الناس
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
فليس للقلب أنفع من معاملة الناس باللطف؛
فإن معاملة الناس بذلك: إما أجنبي. فتكسب مودته ومحبته، وإما صاحب وحبيب فتستديم صحبته ومودته، وإما عدو ومبغض فتطفئ بلطفك جمرته، وتستكفي شره. ويكون احتمالك لمضض لطفك به دون احتمالك لضرر ما ينالك من الغلظة عليه والعنف به.
مدارج السالكين ٤٧٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*بهجة المجالس :*

  *_وصية محب :_*

*قال  الإمام  سفيان  الثوري  رحمه  الله  تعالى*
*فيما أوصى به علي بن الحسن السلمي :*

( عليك بقلة الكلام  يلين قلبك ، وعليك بطول
الصمت  تملك  الورع ، ولا  تكونن حريصاً على
الدنيا ولا تكن حاسداً تكن سريع الفهم ولا تكن
طَعَّاناً تنج  من  ألسن الناس ،  وكن رحيماً تكن
محبباً إلى الناس وَارضَ بما قسم لك من الرزق
تكن غنياً وتوكل على الله تكن قوياً ، ولا تنازع
أهل الدنيا في دنياهم يحبك الله و يحبك أهل
الأرض ، وكن  متواضعاً ، تستكمل  أعمال  البر
اعمل بالعافية ، تأتك العافية من فوقك ) ...

*حلية الأولياء : 85 - 82 / 8 .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ( وكنت دائما أذكر الحديث الذي في الصحيحين في الرجل الذي قال: " إذا أنا مت فأحرقوني ثم اسحقوني ثم ذروني في اليم فوالله لئن قدر الله علي ليعذبني عذابا ما عذبه أحدا من العالمين ففعلوا به ذلك فقال الله له : "ما حملك على ما فعلت؟ قال خشيتك . فغفر له " فهذا رجلٌ شك في قدرة الله وفي إعادته إذا ذري  بل اعتقد أنه لا يعاد  وهذا كفرٌ باتفاق المسلمين لكن كان جاهلاً لا يعلم ذلك وكان مؤمنا يخاف الله أن يعاقبه فغفر له بذلك والمتأول من أهل الاجتهاد الحريص على متابعة الرسول أولى بالمغفرة من مثل هذا )...
مجموع الفتاوي "2/231

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشاطبي:
يفتح للمتعلم بين يدي العلماء ما لا يفتح له دونهم.
الموافقات(١٤٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⚪ ‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
*"فمن جاء إلى المسجد أول الناس، وَصَفَّ في غير الصف الأول؛ فقد خالف الشريعة".*
( _الفتاوى ٢٦٢/٢٢_).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم (مفتاح دار السعادة): "الكمالات كلها لا تنال إلا بحظ من المشقة، ولا يعبر إليها إلا على جسر من التعب"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ اﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ:

*«ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻝ لأخيه ( ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ) ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ جملة ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﺈﻥ كان ﺑﺤﻖ ﻭﺇﻻ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻇﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻟﻪ»*

مختصر ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ (578 )

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

‏قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنه: (ما من جُرعةٍ أعظمُ عند الله أجرًا من جُرعة غيظٍ كظمها عبد ابتغاء وجه الله). [الأدب المفرد (١٣١٨)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ‏قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنه: (ما من جُرعةٍ أعظمُ عند الله أجرًا من جُرعة غيظٍ كظمها عبد ابتغاء وجه الله). [الأدب المفرد (١٣١٨)].



ولكن صح مرفوعا عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، ورجاله رجال الصحيح. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ولكن صح مرفوعا عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، ورجاله رجال الصحيح. والله أعلم


جزاكم الله خيرًا، قال محققو المسند: (حديث صحيح. علي بن عاصم- وهو ابن صُهيب الواسطي- وإن كان ضعيفاً، قد توبع. وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين. يونس بن عبيد: هو ابن دينار، والحسن: هو البصري، وقد عنعن.وأخرجه الطبراني في"مكارم الأخلاق" (51) ، والبيهقي في"الشعب" (8307) ، وفي"الآداب" (160) من طريق علي بن عاصم، بهذا الِإسناد.
وأخرجه بنحوه ابن ماجه (4189) من طريق حماد بن سلمة، والبيهقي في "الشعب" (8305) من طريق عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى السامي، كلاهما عن يونس بن عبيد، به.
وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة 14/61 من طريق عبد الأعلى، والبخاري في"الأدب المفرد" (1318) من طريق أبي شهاب عبد ربه، كلاهما عن يونس، به، موقوفاً.
وأخرجه بنص مرسلًا البيهقي في"الشعب" (8309) ، وفي"الاداب" (161) من طريق عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عمن سمع الحسن، قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فذكره.
وسلف بنحوه عن ابن عباس برقم (3015).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ولهذا كان أئمة المسلمين لا يتكلمون في الدين بأن هذا واجب؛أو مستحب ؛أو حرام؛أو مباح إلا بدليل شرعي من الكتاب أو السنة؛ وما دلا عليه)...

مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية ٣٧٣/٢٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية : " كل قول ينفرد به المتأخر عن المتقدمين ، ولم يسبقه إليه أحد منهم ، فإنه يكون خطأ " . الفتاوى٢١/٢٩١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الأعمش :

كنت عند إبراهيم ( النخعي ) فحدث بستة أحاديث فحفظتها

فجئت البيت فقالت لي الجارية : يا مولاي ليس في البيت دقيق ...

قال : فنسيتها ...!!

[ المخلصيات 1606 ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن دحية: (فاستعمال الخير ينبغي أن يكون مشروعًا من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فإذا صح ّ أنه كذب خرج من المشروعية ، وكان مستعمله من خدم الشيطان لاستعماله حديثًا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يُنزل الله به من سلطان). الباعث على انكار البدع، والحوادث لأبي شامة المقدسي 127

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبن تيمية :

فمن فعل ما أمره الله به فعرضت له فتنة من غير اختياره فإن الله يعينه عليها بخلاف من تعرض لها .
مجموع الفتاوى (٥٧٨/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(من ألطف مقامات الرجاء: أنه يذكر أسباب الرحمة وأسباب العقوبة، ثم يختمها بمايدل على الرحمة مثل قوله: 
*{يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله غفور رحيم}* )

ابن سعدي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
"فمن أراد أن ينقل مقالة عن طائفة، فليسم القائل والناقل وإلا فكل أحد يقدر على الكذب".
[منهاج السنة /(٥١٨/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*نصيحة لمن يقرأ القرآن*:




 قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - مَنْ قُرِئَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ فَلْيُقَدِّرْ نَفْسَهُ كَأَنَّمَا يَسْمَعُهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُخَاطِبُهُ بِهِ ، فَإِذَا حَصَلَ لَهُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ السَّمَاعُ بِهِ وَلَهُ وَفِيهِ ازْدَحَمَتْ مَعَانِي الْمَسْمُوعِ وَلَطَائِفُهُ وَعَجَائِبُهُ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ ، وَازْدَلَفَتْ إِلَيْهِ بِأَيِّهِمَا يَبْدَأُ ، فَمَا شِئْتَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ، وَتَعَرُّفٍ وَبَصِيرَةٍ ، وَهِدَايَةٍ وَغَيْرَةٍ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*نصيحة لمن يقرأ القرآن*:




 قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - مَنْ قُرِئَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ فَلْيُقَدِّرْ نَفْسَهُ كَأَنَّمَا يَسْمَعُهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُخَاطِبُهُ بِهِ ، فَإِذَا حَصَلَ لَهُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ السَّمَاعُ بِهِ وَلَهُ وَفِيهِ ازْدَحَمَتْ مَعَانِي الْمَسْمُوعِ وَلَطَائِفُهُ وَعَجَائِبُهُ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ ، وَازْدَلَفَتْ إِلَيْهِ بِأَيِّهِمَا يَبْدَأُ ، فَمَا شِئْتَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ، وَتَعَرُّفٍ وَبَصِيرَةٍ ، وَهِدَايَةٍ وَغَيْرَةٍ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابو الفرج بن الجوزي (المتوفى: ٥٩٧هـ ) : 
ومن تلبيس إبليس على أصحاب الحديث : قدح بعضهم في بعض طلباً للتشفي ، ويخرجون ذلك مخرج الجرح والتعديل الذي استعمله قدماء هذه الأمة للذب عن الشرع والله أعلم بالمقاصد ، ودليل مقصد خبث هؤلاء سكوتهم عمن أخذوا عنه ، وما كان القدماء هكذا .
[كتاب تلبيس ابليس ، ص١٣٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• «الأمر بتبليغ الشريعة أمر بكل ما يحصل به التبليغ ويتم ويكمل ويشمل.
ويدخل في هذا إيصال الأحكام الشرعية وتبليغها للناس بجميع المقربات الحادثة».

[تيسير اللطيف - السعدي -ص٣٠٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله :
 أهـل الاسـتـقـامة فـي نـهـايـاتـهـم أشـد اجـتـهـاداً منهم في بداياتهم  .
مدارج السالكين (118/3).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : 

لا يمنعنّك سوء ظنك بنفسك ، وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربك فإنه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال :
رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون .

[فتح الباري (١٦٨/١١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو عبد الله ابن بَطَّة العُكْبَري
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - أَصْبَحْنَا فِي زَمَانٍ قَلَّ مَنْ يَسْلَمُ لَهُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ ، وَالنَّجَاةُ فِيهِ مُتَعَذِّرَةٌ مُسْتَصْعَبَةٌ إِلَّا مَنْ عَصَمَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَأَحْيَاهُ بِالْعِلْمِ .*
【 الإبانة الكبرى                (٣٦٦/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

روى ابن أبي شيبة: (2929): عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، قَالَ:  رَأَى أَبِي نَاسًا يَمُرُّ بَعْضُهُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ بَعْضٍ فِي  الصَّلاَةِ، فَقَالَ: (تُرَى أَبْنَاءَ هَؤُلاَءِ إذَا أَدْرَكُوا  يَقُولُونَ: إنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ).

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى :* *لا يمنعنّك سوء ظنك بنفسك ، وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربك فإنه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال :**رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون .**[فتح الباري (١٦٨/١١)].
السؤال: في أي طبعات "فتح الباري" قال هذا الحافظ؟ فهذا الكلام منتشر على الشبكة العنكبوتية بهذا العزو!!! والذي في "الفتح"* *قال ابن حجر :"وقد قال ابن عيينة لا يمنعن أحدا الدعاء ما يعلم في نفسه -يعني من التقصير- فإن الله قد أجاب دعاء شر خلقه وهو إبليس حين قال: {رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ}". فتح الباري (11/ 140). فهل قال الحافظ هذا القول في موضعين؟ أم ماذا؟ فما هو جوابكم، لكي تحصل الفائدة. والله الموفق.*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رأى عبد الله بن المبارك أبا العتاهية يلبس الصوف فقال:
أيها القارىء الذي لبس الصوف ... وأضحى بعد في الزهاد
إلزم الثغر والتعبد فيه ... ليس بغداد منزل العباد
إن بغداد للملوك محل ... ومناخ للقارىء الصياد

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المناوي (1031هـ) أثناء شرحه لأثر: (أزهد الناس في العالم أهله  وجيرانه): (فما هو إلا كحمار الوحش يُدخل به البلد؛ فيطيف الناس به معجبين  لتخطيط جلده، وحمرهم بين أظهرهم تحمل أثقالهم لا يلتفتون إليها). [فيض  القدير: (1/482)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قـال الـعـلامـة الـمـحـدث 
عَبْد الرّحمن بْن يحْيَي المُعَلّمِيّ اليَماني
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - من أعظم مزايا السلف : ما نبَّه عليه ابن الحاج رحمه الله ، قال ما معناه : كان في عهد السلف إذا ابتدعت العامّة بدعة قام العلماء في إبطالها ، وأما علماء الخلف فإنهم إذا ابتدع أحد من العامَّة والأمراء والأغنياء بدعةً قام العلماء في الترغيب فيها والانتصار لها وتوجيهها .*

آثار المعلمي اليماني

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: {لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش}
 قال محمد بن كعب القرظي: (المهاد الفرش والغواشي اللحف). يعني كلها من جهنم. [صفة النار لابن أبي الدنيا 126].

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبدالرحمن المعلمي -رحمه الله-:
( والخوارج عرب فصحاء، بلغتهم نزل القرآن، وإنما أتوا من جهلهم بالهدي النبوي، واستغنائهم عن الاهتداء بالعارفين به من الصحابة.
فما بالك بزماننا هذا وأنت تجد فيه أفرادا من الأعاجم لا يستطيع أحدهم تركيب جملة صحيحة بالعربية، وليس عنده من معرفة السنة وتفاسير السلف قليل ولا كثير، ثم تجده يخوض في آيات الله عز وجل خوض المدل بنفسه، فينظر في الآية، ثم يتتبع معاني ما فيها من الكلمات في كتب اللغة، ثم يلفق من ذلك معنى كما يوافق هواه، فيزعم أنه مراد الله عز وجل، ثم يبني على ذلك دينا جديدا وشريعة مخترعة، ويضلل سلف الأمة ويكذب السنة، إلى غير ذلك؟! فإلى الله المشتكى ).

" آثار المعلمي " (19/64)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن كثير: (البسُوا مِعطَف الأذكار؛ لِيقِيكم شُرور الإنْس والجَان،  ودثّروا أرواحَكُم بالاستْغفار؛ لتَمْحي لكُم ذُنوب اللّيل والنّهَار، وإن  أصابكم ما تكرهونه؛ فسترضون وتتيقنون بأنه خير قدره لكم ربكم؛ لأنكم قد  تحصنتم بالله). [الوابل الصيب: (٧١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (ولا تقع فتنة إلا من ترك ما أمر الله به؛ فإنه سبحانه أمر  بالحق وأمر بالصبر، فالفتنة إما من ترك الحق، وإما من ترك الصبر).  [الاستقامة: (١ /٣٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم: (فليس العلم: كثرة النقل، والبحث، والكلام؛ ولكنه نور يميز  به بين صحيح الأقوال من سقيمها، وحقها من باطلها). [اجتماع الجيوش: (صـ  77)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن حزم: (لا يخلو مخلوق من عيب؛ فالسعيد من قلَّت عيوبه، ودقَّت). [الأخلاق والسير: (صـ 144)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قَـالَ الذَّهَـبِي: (الصَّادق يقلّ من: الكلام، والأكل، والنوم،  والمخالطة، ويُكثر الأوراد، والـتواضع، وذكر الموت، وقول لا حـول ولا قوة  إلا بالله). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (٥٣٤/١٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال سهل التستري: (من علامات حب الله؛ حب القرآن، وعلامة حب الله وحب القرآن؛ حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). [تفسير ابن رجب: (438)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال السعدي: (من أعظم المكاسب وأجل المغانم؛ كسب صداقة الأخيار، واغتنام  أدعيتهم في الحياة وبعد الممات). [مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد: (صـ 106)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المعلمي اليماني: (كان أهل القرون الأولى من الورع والمعرفة  بحيث إن العالم بفنٍّ لا يتعاطى الكلام في غيره، والعامَّة لا يسألون في  كلِّ علمٍ إلاَّ من عُرِفَتْ له الإمامةُ فيه). [آثار المعلمي: (2/ 223)].

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

*قولكم قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى :* *لا يمنعنّك سوء ظنك بنفسك ، وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربك فإنه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال :**رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون .**[فتح الباري (١٦٨/١١)].
السؤال مرة أخرى: في أي طبعات "فتح الباري" قال الحافظ هذا الكلام؟!
من حقنا أن يجاب على السؤال من قبل ناقله. *

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻐﻮﻱ د. ﺗﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ رﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ تعالى المتوفى قبل الخريف العربي بـ ٣٠ عاماً :

ﻓﺒﺸِّﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐَ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺻﻴﺐَ ﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﻌﺬﺍﺏٍ ﺃﻟﻴﻢ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﻤﺪﺡُ ﻣﺜﻠﻬﺎ، ﺃﻭ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺣﺪﻭﺛﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻃﻨﻪ؛ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻏﺎﺵٌّ ﻟِﻘﻮﻣﻪ، ﺳﺎﻉٍ ﻓﻲ ﻫﻼﻛﻬﻢ .ﺍ.ﻫـ
 ﺍﻟﺘَّﻘﺪُّﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺮِّﺟﻌﻴﺔُ ‏(ﺹ 112)

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وتقبل منكم ، ونفعنا الله وإياكم بهذه الفرائد الفوائد .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

أخي أبي البراء حفظه الله لقد عرفتك من خلال مشاركاتك ومقالاتك والاستماع لبعض دروسك تتحرى الدقة فيما تنقله والحرص على تحرير المسائل، وهنا سؤال عن نقلكم هذا:"*قال ابن كثير:** (البسُوا مِعطَف الأذكار؛ لِيقِيكم شُرور الإنْس والجَان، ودثّروا أرواحَكُم بالاستْغفار؛ لتَمْحي لكُم ذُنوب اللّيل والنّهَار، وإن أصابكم ما تكرهونه؛ فسترضون وتتيقنون بأنه خير قدره لكم ربكم؛ لأنكم قد تحصنتم بالله).* *[الوابل الصيب: (٧١)]*". الوابل الصيب كما هو معلوم لابن القيم، وهذا النقل غير موجود فيه، فأين هذا النقل عن ابن كثير؟ وجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أخي أبي البراء حفظه الله لقد عرفتك من خلال مشاركاتك ومقالاتك والاستماع لبعض دروسك تتحرى الدقة فيما تنقله والحرص على تحرير المسائل، وهنا سؤال عن نقلكم هذا:"*قال ابن كثير:** (البسُوا مِعطَف الأذكار؛ لِيقِيكم شُرور الإنْس والجَان، ودثّروا أرواحَكُم بالاستْغفار؛ لتَمْحي لكُم ذُنوب اللّيل والنّهَار، وإن أصابكم ما تكرهونه؛ فسترضون وتتيقنون بأنه خير قدره لكم ربكم؛ لأنكم قد تحصنتم بالله).* *[الوابل الصيب: (٧١)]*". الوابل الصيب كما هو معلوم لابن القيم، وهذا النقل غير موجود فيه، فأين هذا النقل عن ابن كثير؟ وجزاك الله خيراً.


وفيك بارك الله يالحبيب.
بالفعل لقد نقلتها دون تثبت، ووقعت في فخ شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي، فأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:-

إن إنتشار هذه الدفاتر- يعني كُتُب المبتدعة في هذه الأمة المسلمة يفُوقُ انتشار الأوبئة والطواعين فيها ، وإن الواجب على عُلماء هذه الأمة أن يحمُوها من تلك الكُتُب كما يُحمي المريضُ من بعض الأطعمة وبعض المياه التي تمدُ المرض وتزيدهُ إعضالاً ، وإن من أيسر ما تستحقُه تلك الكتب هُو الإحراقُ».
[«الآثار »(123/1)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من فارق الدليل ضلَّ عن سواء السبيل:
قال ابن القيم: (ومَن أحالك على  غيرِ أخبرنا، وحدَّثنا؛ فقد أحالك: إمَّا على خيالٍ صوفيٍّ، أو قياسٍ  فلسفيٍّ، أو رأيٍ نفسيٍّ. فليس بعد القرآن وأخبرنا، وحدَّثنا، إلَّا شبهاتُ  المتكلِّمين، وآراءُ المنحرفين، وخيالاتُ المتصوِّفين، وقياسُ المتفلسفين،  ومَن فارق الدليلَ ضلَّ عن سواء السبيل، ولا دليل إلى الله والجنَّة سوى  الكتاب والسنَّة، وكلُّ طريقٍ لم يصحبها دليلُ القرآن والسنَّة فهي مِن طرق  الجحيم والشيطان الرجيم). [مدارج السالكين: (٢/ ٤٣٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا ربِّ أعضاءُ السجودِ عَتَقتهــــا ... مِن عبدكَ الجاني وأنتَ الواقي
 والعتقُ يَسري بالغِنى يا ذا الغِنى ... فامنُن على الفاني بعتقِ البَاقـي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

ومن كانت قُرَّة عينه في الصلاة ، 
لم يجد لها مشقة ولا كُلفة . 
[[ عدة الصابرين [٨٤] ]]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ ابن تيمية ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :

( ﻓَﺎﻟﺼﺎﺩِﻗُﻮ  ﻥ ﻳَﺪﻭﻡُ ﺃﻣﺮﻫﻢ، 

ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺬَّﺍﺑُﻮ  ﻥ ﻳَﻨﻘِﻄُﻊ ﺃﻣﺮﻫﻢ 

 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺃﻣﺮٌ ﺟَﺮَﺕ ﺑِﻪِ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩَﺓ 

ﻭﺳﻨَّﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟَﻦ ﺗَﺠِﺪ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺗَﺒﺪِﻳﻼً ) .
‏

 شرح  الأصبهانية : ‏(682‏) ‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم - رحمه اللّه-:*
«وأدب المرء عنوان سعادته وفلاحه. وقلّة أدبه عنوان شقاوته وبواره، فما استجلب خير الدّنيا والآخرة بمثل الأدب ولا استجلب حرمانها بمثل قلّة الأدب»
مدارج السالكين (2/ 407).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله : 

*"الحسنة الواحدة قد يقترن بها من الصدق واليقين ، ما يجعلها تكفر الكبائر".*

[ المستدرك على الفتاوى (٣ /٩٦)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (ما يَحْصُلُ لأرباب الذنوب مِنَ التنعُّم بالذنوب يَنقلبُ حُزنا وثُبُورا). [مجموع الفتاوى: (١٥ / ١٣٢)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

وأعظم الخلق اغترارًا من أتى ما يكرهه الله ، وطلب منه ما يحبه هو.

صيد الخاطر(38)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله:

" لا أفلحَ و الله من زكَّىٰ نَفسَه أو أعجبتْه  ".
 السير : [4 /190]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

الرافضـي كُلّما كبر قبُح وجهه وعظم شينه ، 

حتى يقوى شبهه بالخنزير 

وربما مُسخ خنزيراً وقرداً 
الاستقامة 365/1

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  ابن تيمية: (اعلم: أن في كتاب الله من النهي عن مشابهة الأمم الكافرة  وقصصهم التي فيها عبرة لنا بترك ما فعلوه كثير، مثل قوله لما ذكر ما فعله  بأهل الكتاب من المثلات (فاعتبروا يا أولي لأبصار) وقوله (لقد كان في قصصهم  عبرة لأولي الألباب). [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: (١ / ١٠٣)].

المثلات: جمع مثلة، أي العقوبة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال إبراهيم الحربي: (جنّبوا أولادكم قُرَناء السوء قبل أن تصبغوهم في البلاء كما يصبغ الثوب). [ذم الهوى: 102].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب :

ابن آدم لو عرفت قدر نفسك 
ما أهنتها بالمعاصي 
أنت المختار من المخلوقات 
ولك أعدت الجنة .

[لطائف المعارف (١٨٣)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏   *_قطوف :_*

   *قــال الامام الصنعاني رحمه الله :*

( ‏وبالجملة فغالب الفتن بين العباد لا تنشأ
إلا من المطالب الدنيوية ) ... 

*مسألة رفع الالتباس - ص : ٧٩ .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (أعظم ما يكون العبد قدرًا وحرمة عند الخلق: إذا لم يحتج  إليهم بوجه من الوجوه، فإن أحسنت إليهم مع الاستغناء عنهم: كنت أعظم ما  يكون عندهم، ومتىٰ احتجت إليهم -ولو في شربة ماء- نقص قدرك عندهم بقدر  حاجتك إليهم، وهذا من حكمة الله ورحمته، ليكون الدين كله لله، ولا يشرك به  شيء).【 مجموع الفتاوىٰ: (٣٩/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  المعلمي اليماني: (فمن رزقه الله معرفة عالمٍ من علماء الحقّ فاقتصر  عليه، وهجر سماسرة الشُبَه، وأنصار البِدع؛ فقد فاز). [العبادة (٧٧/١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الجاحظ: "إذا صفا لك أخٌ فكن به أشد ضناً منك بنفائس أموالك، ثم لا يزهدنك فيه أن ترى منه خلقاً أو خلقين تكرههما؛ فإن نفسك التي هي أخص النفوس بك لا تعطيك المقادة في كل ما تريد، فكيف بنفس غيرك! وبحسبك أن يكون لك من أخيك أكثره، وقد قالت الحكماء: من لك بأخيك كله، وأي الرجال المهذب"( الرسائل للجاحظ، 1/ 122)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ليس للقلوب سرور ولا لذة تامة إلا في محبة الله والتقرب إليه 

 ابن تيمية [ مجموع الفتاوى ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن بطة رحمه الله :

«اعلموا إخواني أنِّي فكَّرتُ في السبب الذي أخرج أقوامًا من السنَّة والجماعة، 
واضطرَّهم إلى البدعة والشناعة، 
وفتح باب البليَّة على أفئدتهم،
 وحجب نور الحقِّ عن بصيرتهم،
 فوجدتُ ذلك من وجهين: 
أحدهما: 
البحث والتنقير وكثرة السؤال عمَّا لا يغني ولا يضرُّ العاقلَ جهلُه، 
ولا ينفع المؤمنَ فهمُه. 
والآخر:
 مجالسة من لا تُؤْمَن فتنتُه،
 وتُفسد القلوبَ صحبتُه».

 [«الإبانة الكبرى» لابن بطَّة (1/ 390)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الجاحظ وهو الكاتب الشهير صاحب التصانيف غير موثوق في الرواية 
قال ثعلب " ليس بثقة ولا مأمون " 
وضعفه غيره 
انظر " لسان الميزان " 

الالباني " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ص 496)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال القرافي المالكي:
‏كلّ من قدِم على فعل يجب عليه التوقّف حتى يعلم حكم الله فيه، فإن لم يفعل ذلك عصى معصيتين:
‏بترك التعلم،
‏وبترك العمل.
‏الذخيرة ٣٤٣/3

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم :
ولقد قطعَ خوفُ الخاتمةِ ظُهورَ المتقين

الجواب الكافي ١٠٤

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*" قال بعض السلف: إن الفقيه كل الفقيه هو الذي لا يؤيس الناس من رحمة الله، ولا يجرئهم على معاصي الله".*


(مجموع الفتاوى) (٤٠٥/١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ما من ظالمٍ إلاَّ والشيطان يوسوسُ له بتأويلٍ ما يبرِّر به صنيعه " .

انظر (رسالة حقيقة التأويل ص16 للعلامة المعلمي) ضمن آثاره المطبوعة المجلد السادس.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

●

*يقول الشيخ سليمان العبودي وفقه الله :*
*هذه الظروف التي نعيشها اليوم أعادت إلى ذهني حكاية ظروف مشابهة مرت على هذه البلاد قبل قرابة سبعين سنة،*
 وتركت أثرا بالغا على الحركة العلمية فيها، وإن كانت بلا ريب أقلَّ صخَبا وضجيجا مما نراه اليوم، والغريب أن تلك الظروفَ السابقة كادت أن تفوِّتَ على الأمة مشروع عالم أصبح لاحقا من كبار فقهائها في هذا القرن! فقد صرفته تماما عن حِلَق العلم والتعلم ومراجعة العلم خمس سنوات متكاملة! ألا وهو الشيخ الفقيه العثيمين –رحمه الله تعالى- فلنقرأ حكاية تلك الظروف كما يرويها الشيخ بنفسه لأحد طلابه:

يقول الشيخ - عن تلك المدة لتلميذه مازن الغامدي - :
(مرت فترة من الركود العلمي فتضاءل عدد الطلاب عند الشيخ ابن سعدي، وشغل الناس بأمور سياسية ومذاهب فكرية كالناصرية والقومية العربية الاشتراكية وغيرها بسبب الإعلام المنحرف والموجه، وانفتحت أبواب التجارة والعمل والتعليم في الجامعات والمعاهد، فهاجرت كثير من العوائل للمدن الكبرى كالرياض والمنطقة الشرقية وغيرها، يقول الشيخ : ثم إنني أصابني ما أصاب الناس فانصرفت عن دروس الشيخ واشتغلت بالزراعة في الوادي مع الوالد خمس سنوات تقريبا! كنت أزرع واحصد، ولم أكن أذاكر أو أراجع العلم الذي حصلته عن الشيخ ابن سعدي، وكدت أنسى القرآن غير أنني كنت أراجعه وأنا أسير على حماري إلى الوادي! ولولا ذاك لنسيته ولكن الله سلم.
يقول الشيخ: ولم يكن يحضر حلقة الشيخ بن سعدي سوى عدد بسيط من كبار طلبته، ومع ذلك صمد الشيخ واستمر في التعليم والتأليف والإفتاء والخطابة وتدريس العوام دونما انقطاع رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.. ثم إن الله تعالى حينما أراد بي خيرا جئت يوما لجامع الشيخ ابن سعدي وحضرت درسه لأول مرة منذ سنوات، فما عاتبني الشيخ ولا نهرني لانقطاعي ولم يقل لي: لم غبت؟ أو لم تركت العلم؟ أو نحو ذلك مما أثر في نفسي وحبب الشيخ ابن سعدي لنفسي، فرفع ذلك السلوك من الشيخ همتي، وتوجهت بكل جوارحي للعلم، فزاحمت الكبار وثنيت الركب بين يديه، وحصلت من علمه وأدبه ما فتح الله علي به، فحزت رضاه وإعجابه، فقربني وخصني بدروس لي خاصة أو مع خاصة تلاميذه..) .

ولهذه القصة التي ذكرها الشيخ عبر ٌكثيرة منها ما يتعلق برحابة صدر الشيخ الرضي ابن سعدي –عليه رحمات الله- وملكته التربوية الفذة في احتواء تلميذه النجيب بعد انقطاع طويل مما ضاعف محبة الشيخ في نفس التلميذ وأشعل في روحه فتيل الهمة من جديد، ومنها ما يتعلق بصمود الشيخ ابن سعدي ودأبه واستمراره على نشر العلم وتعليمه حتى بعد انصراف عامة الناس عن ذلك أمور أخرى سياسية وفكرية ومعيشية، ومنها ما يتعلق بمناحي أخرى، لكن الذي يعنينا منها هو الإشارة إلى شدة أثر الظروف الصاخبة المحيطة حتى على شاب نابه معروف بالحزم والتوقد والعزيمة يحمل بين عطفيه همة عظيمة.. هي همةُ ابن عثيمين! ثم انظر كم يريد الله خيرا بالشاب إذا انكب على مطلوبه في زمن صدود الناس إلى هموم كثيرة، فربما كان يوما ما إمامَ الفن أو المجال الذي يطلبه بلا منازع !

*فيا تُرى كم فوَّتت علينا الظروف المحيطة القائمة مشاريع علماء وفقهاء وكتاب ومفكرين ومبدعين في مجالات كثيرة دون أن ندري؟!*

اللهم أرد بنا خيرا ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  ابن كثير: (ومن اتصف بهذه الصفة -صفة الاستغفار- يسر الله عليه رزقه،  وسهَّل عليه أمرَه، وحفظ عليه شأنه وقوته). تفسيره: (٤٥٠/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:

الإشتغال بتطهير القلوب أفضل
من الإستكثار من الصوم والصلاة مع غش القلوب

لطائف المعارف ص - ٤٢٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال أبو وهـب المروزي:

سألت ابن المبارك: مـا الكبر؟

قال: «أنْ تزدري الناس». 

فسألته عن الـعجب؟

قال: «أَنْ ترى أنَّ عندك شيئًا ليس عند غيرك»
 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قدامة:

”من موانع فهم القرآن والتلذّذ به أن يكون التالي مُصِرًّا على ذنب أو متّصفًا بِكبر أو مبتلًى بهوى“

[مختصر منهاج القاصدين ٤٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :" ولله الهمم ، ما أعجب شأنها وأشد تفاوتها ، فهمة متعلقة بالعرش ، وهمة حائمة حول الأنتان والحش."

[مدارج السالكين]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الجوزي ـ رحمه الله ـ :
ولو لم يكن من الدليل على صدق نبينا**إلا إعراضه عن الدنيا ، وتضييق العيش عليه ، ثم لم يَخلفُ شيئًا ، وحَرَم أهله الميراث ، لكفاه ذلك دليلًا على صدق طلبه لمطلوب آخر .
صيد الخواطر (ص 201)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان بن عيينة: 
(من سأل نذلا حاجةً فقد رفعه عن قدره).
شعب الإيمان (13/ 332)
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 


" إن من الذنوب ما يكون سببا لخفاء العلم النافع أو بعضه بل يكون سببا لنسيان العلم " 

مجموع الفتاوى ( 7/ 96 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي – رحمه الله - :

" كان لنا أصدقاء وإخوان أعتَدُّ بهم ، فرأيت منهم من الجفاء ، وترك شروط الصداقة والأخوَّة : عجائب ، فأخذت أعتب . ثم انتبهت لنفسي ، فقُلت : وما ينفع العتاب ؟! فإنهم إن صلحوا : فللعتاب ، لا للصفاء .

فهممتُ بمقاطعتهم ، ثم تفكرتُ فرأيتُ الناس بين معارف ، وأصدقاء في الظاهر ، وإخوة مباطنين ، فقلتُ : لا تصلح مقاطعتهم ، إنما ينبغي أن تنقلهم من " ديوان الأخوة " إلى " ديوان الصداقة الظاهرة "، فإن لم يصلحوا لها : نقلتَهم إلى " جملة المعارف " ، وعاملتهم معاملة المعارف ، ومن الغلط أن تعاتبهم .
فقد قال يحيى بن معاذ : " بئس الأخ أخ تحتاج أن تقول له اذكرني في دعائك ".
وجمهور الناس اليوم معارف ، ويندر فيهم صديق في الظاهر ، فأما الأخوَّة والمصافاة : فذاك شيء نُسخ ، فلا يُطمع فيه .
وما رأى الإنسان تصفو له أخوَّة من النسب ، ولا ولده ، ولا زوجته .
فدع الطمع في الصفا ، وخذ عن الكل جانباً ، وعاملهم معاملة الغرباء .
وإياك أن تنخدع بمن يظهر لك الود ؛ فإنه مع الزمان يبين لك الحال فيما أظهره ، وربما أظهر لك ذلك لسبب يناله منك .
وقد قال الفضيل بن عياض : " إذا أردت أن تصادق صديقاً : فأغضبه ، فإن رأيته كما ينبغي : فصادقه ".
وهذا اليوم مخاطرة ؛ لأنك إذا أغضبت أحداً : صار عدواً في الحال .
والسبب في نسخ حكم الصفا : أن السلف كان همتهم الآخرة وحدها ، فصَفَت نياتهم في الأخوة ، والمخالطة ، فكانت دِيناً لا دنيا .
والآن : فقد استولى حب الدنيا على القلوب ، فإن رأيت متملقاً في باب الدين : فاخبُرهُ : تَقْلَهُ – أي : إن اختبرته : تبين لك منه ما يبعدك عنه -. "

-----------------------------------
" صيد الخاطر " ( ص 391 ، 392 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام البربهاري -رحمَهُ اللهُ- :*
وإذا رأيت الرجل يدعو على السلطان فاعلم أنه صاحب هوى ، وإذا سمعت الرجل يدعو للسلطان بالصلاح فاعلم أنه صاحب سنة -إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ- . ثم قال: "فأمرنا أن ندعو لهم بالصلاح ، ولم نؤمر أن ندعو عليهم وإن جاروا وظلموا ، لأنَّ جورهم وظلمهم على أنفسهم ، وصلاحهم لأنفسهم وللمسلمين
شرح السنة (ص113).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏إن سئل الإنسان عن صاحبه فكتم فضائله فهذا عدوان وإثم، لأن إخفاء الفضائل كذِكْر الرذائل!
العثيمين | التعليق على مسلم٢٣٢/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـَـالَ الإمام ابنُ القَيّم -رَحِمَهُ الله-

《 إن تـعييرك لأخـيك بـذنبه ؛ أعـظم إثمـاً مـن ذنبـه ؛ وأشـد مـن معـصيته 》

 مـدارج السـالـكين【١\١٧  2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله
( فمن ترجح عنده تقليد الشافعي لم ينكر على ما ترجح عنده تقليد مالك ومن ترجح عنده تقليد أحمد لم ينكر على ما ترجح عنده تقليد الشافعي ونحو ذالك. 
......مجموع الفتوى 20/292 .

وقال أيضا رحمه الله ( وليس لأحد أن يلزم الناس باتباعه. ولكن يتكلم فيها بالحجج العلمية فمن تبين له صحة أحد القولين تبعه ومن قلد أهل القول الآخر فلا إنكار عليه. انتهي
....مجموع الفتوى....80 /30..

وقال ايضا رحمه الله ( ومن نصب شخصا كائنا من كان فوالى وعادى على موافقته في القول والفعل فهو من الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا. وإذا فقه الرجل وتأدب بطريقة قوم من المؤمنين مثل اتباع الأئمة والمشايخ فليس له أن يجعل قدوته وأصحابه هم العياد فيوالي من وافقهم ويعادي من خالفهم. انتهى 
....مجموع الفتاوى 20/908...

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : 

" كل لفظ بغير قصد من المتكلم لسهوٍ وسبقِ لسان وعدم عقل : فإنه لا يترتب عليه حكم " 

انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 33 / 107 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب : . 

البدع إنما تنشأ من تقديم الهوى على الشرع،
ولهذا يسمى أهلها أهل الأهواء.

تفسير ابن رجب 202.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عن عون بن عبد الله   : قلت لأم الدرداء : أي عبادة أبي الدرداء  كانت أكثر ؟ قالت : التفكر والاعتبار . 

وعن أبي الدرداء : تفكر ساعة خير من قيام ليلة .

[سير الأعلام]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كرر الشافعي على الربيع بن سليمان مسألة أربعين مرة فلم يفهم، وقام حياءً..
فدعاه الشافعي في خلوة وكرر عليه حتى فهم).

وكان الشافعي يقول له:

" لو أمكنني أن أطعمك العلم لأطعمتك !".

طبقات الشافعية الكبرى ٢/١٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا جماعات ولا أحزاب

بما أن الإسلام دين واحد لا يتعدد، ولا يتجزأ، فكذلك جماعته واحدة لا تقبل التعدد، ولا التجزئة بحال، فلا يرتضي إلا جماعة واحدة هي :جماعة المسلمين لا غير، مهما تعددت وتباعدت ديارهم.

 العلامة د. بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي رحمه الله

كُـل مَن جلس في مجلِس مَعصِيةٍ و لم يُنكِر عَليهِم
يَكُونُ مَعهُم فِي الوزرِ سَواء
.حكام القرآن : ٥ / ٤١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الامام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

" لو صلّى العبد عليه ﷺ
بعدد أنفاسه :
لم يكن موفياً لحقّه".

"جلاء الأفهام" (ص344)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهذه فائدة نفيسة 

 *حكم الترحيب قبل رد السلام على من سلّم؟*
 عن بشير الحارثي، قال : دخلت على النبي ﷺ فسلمت عليه، فقال : *مرحبا*، وعليك السلام .

‏رواه النسائي في الكبرى
في عمل اليوم والليلة
 (ح10072) 9/125
ط/ الرسالة
باب مايقول للقادم إذا قدم عليه ..
وقال الشيخ سليم الهلالي 
إسناده حسن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو الحسن الكرجي:"لم يزل الأئمة من الشافعية يأنفون ويستنكفون أن ينسبوا إلى الأشعري ويتبرؤون مما بنى مذهبه عليه"

‏انظر:درء التعارض لابن تيمية٢/ ٩٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن الوزير رحمه الله:

*«والقاصد لوجه الله لا يخاف أن يُنقد عليه خَلَلٌ في كلامه، ولا يَهاب أن يُدَلَّ على بطلان قوله، بل يحب الحق من حيث أتاه، ويقبل الهدى ممَّن أهداه، بل المخاشنة بالحق والنصيحة أحبُّ إليه مِن المُداهنة على الأقوال القبيحة، وصديقك مَن أَصْدَقَكَ لا من صدَّقَك»*
العواصم والقواصم(١/ ٢٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان الثَّوري:

" إيَّاك والحدَّة والغضب، فإنَّهما يجرَّان إلى الفُجُور ، والفُجُور يجرُّ إلى النَّار ".

 التذكرة الحمدونية(220/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب:
.
من وقع في ذنب تجرأ على غيره
وهان عليه خوض الذنوب
وعسر عليه الخلاص منها
ومن عقوبة الذنبِ الذنبُ بعده.
.
مجموع الرسائل٧٩٦/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ شَيْخُ الإسْلاَمِ ابنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى-:

"فَالْقَلْبُ لَا يَصْلُحُ وَلَا يَفْلَحُ، وَلَا يَلْتَذُّ، وَلَا يُسَرُّ، وَلَا يَطِيبُ، وَلَا يَسْكُنُ، وَلَا يَطْمَئِنُّ إلَّا بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ، وَحُبِّهِ وَالْإِنَابَةِ إلَيْهِ". 

["الفتاوى الكُبرى" (١٨٩،١٨٨/٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:*

*"إذا عُرض على شخص الدخول في البيت ليطعم، وهو يعرف أنه إنما عُرض ذلك عليه حياء ،فلا يُجيب، ولا يجوز له أن يُجيب ،وهذه تقع كثيرا يخرج الرجل من بيته لشغل وإذا بصاحبه يصادفه عند الباب فيقول له: تفضل، حياءً لايقصد إكرامه ،فيحرم عليه الإجابة لأنه إنما فعل ذلك حياء".*

(التعليق على كتاب القواعد و الأصول الجامعة ص ٤٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وما أكثر ما تفعل النفوس ما تهواه؛
ظانةً أنها تفعله طاعةً لله

ابن تيمية رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العلامة ‏القرافي في الذخيرة 1/49
"واعلم أنه ليس من الرياء قصد اشتهار النفس بالعلم لطلب الاقتداء بل هو من أعظم القربات فإنه سعي في تكثيرالطاعات وتقليل المخالفات."

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم: (والأنس بالله حالة وجدانية وهي من مقامات الإحسان تقوى  بثلاثة أشياء: دوام الذكر، وصدق المحبة، وإحسان العمل، وقوة الأنس.
   وضعفه على حسب قوة القرب، فكلما كان القلب من ربه أقرب؛ كان أنسه به أقوى،  وكلما كان منه أبعد؛ كانت الوحشة بينه وبين ربه أشد). [مدارج السالكين: (3/  95)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحسن البصري: (أربع من أعلام الشقاء: قسوة القلب، وجمود العين، وطول الأمل، والحرص على الدنيا). [الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا: (٣٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (‏‏والمؤمن ترضيه كلمة الحق له وعليه، وتغضبه كلمة الباطل  له وعليه، لأن الله تعالى يحب الحق والصدق والعدل، ويبغض الكذب والظلم).  [الفتاوى: (٦٠٠/١٠)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابنُ القَيِّم رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ :

من أعظم الأشياء ضررًا على العبد
بطالته وفراغه فإن النفس لا تقعد فارغة بل إن لم يشغلها بما ينفعها شغلته بما يضره
( إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوء ِ) .

طريق الهجرتين 275

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صحة الفهم وحسن القصد:
قال ابن القيم: ( وصحة الفهم نور يقذفه الله في  قلب العبد يميز به بين الصحيح والفاسد، والحق والباطل، والهدى والضلال،  والغي والرشاد، ويمده حسن القصد وتحري الحق، وتقوى الرب في السر والعلانية،  ويقطع مادته اتباع الهوى، وإيثار الدنيا، وطلب محمدة الخلق، وترك التقوى).  [إعلام الموقعين: (1/ 87)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من أصلح ما بينه وبين الله:
 قال ابن الجوزي: (وإن قلوب الناس لتعرف حال  الشخص وتحبه أو تأباه، وتذمه أو تمدحه وفق ما يتحقق بينه وبين الله تعالى  فإنه يكفيه كل هم، ويدفع عنه كل شر، وما أصلح عبد ما بينه وبين الخلق، دون  الحق، إلا انعكس مقصوده، وعاد كل شر، وما أصلح عبد ما بينه وبين الخلق، دون  الحق، إلا انعكس مقصوده، وعاد حامده ذامًّا). [صيد الخاطر: (صـ 68)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما خفي أظهره الله:
 قال ابن الجوزي: (نَظَرتُ في الأدلة على الحق  سبحانه وتعالى، فوجدتها أكثر من الرمل، ورأيت من أعجبها أن الإنسان قد يخفي  ما لا يرضاه الله عز وجل، فيظهره الله سبحانه عليه، ولو بعد حين، وينطق  الألسنة به، وإن لم يشاهده الناس.
 وربما أوقع صاحبه في آفة يفضحه بها  بين الخلق، فيكون جوابًا لكل ما أخفى من الذنوب، وذلك ليلعم الناس أن هنالك  من يجازي على الزلل، ولا ينفع من قدره وقدرته حجاب ولا استتار، ولا يضاع  لديه عمل.
  وكذلك يخفي الإنسان الطاعة، فتظهر عليه، ويتحدث الناس بها  وبأكثر منها، حتى إنهم لا يعرفون له ذنبًا، ولا يذكرونه إلا بالمحاسن،  ليعلم أن هنالك ربًّا لا يضيع عمل عامل). [صيد الخاطر: (صـ 67 - 68)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⚡ فائدة ⚡
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:(وندمتُ على تضييع أوقاتي في غيرِ معاني القرآن) ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب 2/402

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( السحر والسحرة يكثرون إذا قلت أنوار العلم والنبوة ويضمحلون إذا كثرت أنوار العلم والنبوة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ح ] التي يكثر تواجدها في كتب الحديث ما المراد منها ؟

 قال المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله : هذه [حاء] مهملة مفردة ، يكتبها علماء الحديث عند الانتقال من إسناد إلى إسناد ، وهي مأخوذة من التحويل ، أو من الحائل بين الإسنادين ... هـ 
انظر حاشية أبواب الطهارة من سنن الترمذي ج1 ص5 بتحقيق العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لـيــس كـل أحـد* يُــردُّ *عـلـيـه:*

✍ قال الإمام الآجري رحمه الله:
سكوتك عنهم، وهجرتك لما تكلموا به *أشــد عـلـيـهــم مـن مـنـاظـرتـك لـهـم*..



الشريعة ١/ ٤٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.

( ضرر العلم! )

" ولا يُنكر كوّن العلم ضارًا لبعض الناس، كما يضرُّ لحم الطير وأنواع الحلوى اللطيفة بِالصَّبِي الرضيع، *بل رُبَّ شخصٍ ينفعه جهله ببعض الأمور!* " 

- الغزالي | الإحياء مـ١ / صـ١١٧

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي -رحمه الله-: 
*"فَإن من طلب العلمَ للآخرة: كسرَه علمُه، وخشع قلبُه، واستكانَت نفسُه، وكان على نَفسِه بالمرصَاد"* 
( الكبائر (ص: 79 ) )

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال محمود شاكر: (أن من أنصب النصب، أن تتصدى لإفهام من لا يفهم عنك، فإذا  بلغ الأمر أن تراه ينتصب لجدالك، فاذكر قول من قال: إذا اردت أن تفحم عالما  فأحضره جاهلا).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية ـ رحمه الله تعالى :

"المعرضون عن الطريقة النبوية السلفية ، يجتمع فيهم شهوات الغي ومضلات الفتن " ،،
درء التعارض 166/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية :
من اجتهد واستعان بالله
ولازم الإستغفار والإجتهاد
فلا بدَّ أن يؤتيه الله من فضله
ما لم يخطر ببال .

الفتاوى الكبرى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عبدالله بن المبارك: 
قال له أبوه لئن وجدت كتبك حرقتها.
فقال: وما عليّ؛ 
هو في صدري!!

- التذكرة١/ ٢٧٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- 

《 من رَفَقَ بعبادِ الله رَفَقَ الله به ، ومن رحمهم رحمه ، ومن أحسن إليهم أحسن إليه ، ومن جاد عليهم جاد الله عليه ، ومن نفعهم نفعه، ومن سترهم ستره..

ومن منعهم خيره منعه خيره ، ومن عامل خلقه بصفةٍ عامله الله بتلك الصِّفة بعينها في الدنيا والآخرة ، فالله تعالى لعبده حسب ما يكون العبد لخلقه 》
 [ الوابل الصيب (35) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى



----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من معين الابراهيمي : " أيتها الأمة ...
إن التفرّق شرّ كله، وشرّ أنواع التفرّق ما كان في الدين، وأشنع أنواع التفرّق في الدين ما كان منشؤه الهوى والغرض، ونتيجته التعادي والتباغض وأثره في نفوس الأجانب السخرية من الدين والتنقّص له واتخاذ أعمال أهله حجة عليه، وما أعظم جناية المسلم الذي يقيم من أعماله الفاسدة حجة على دينه الصحيح، وما أشنع جريمة المسلم الذي يعرض- بسوء عمله- دينه الطاهر النقي للزراية والاحتقار" 2/ 162.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سئل الحسن البصري عن رجل لا يتحاشىٰ عن معصية، إلا أنَّ لسانه لا يفتر من  ذكر الله، قال: (إنَّ ذلك لَعَوْنٌ حَسَنٌ). [جامع العلوم والحكم:  (٥٠١/٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

️قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (سيَخرُج أقوامٌ من أمّتي يشربون القرآن كشُربهم اللبن). [السلسلة الصحيحة: (١٨٨٦)].
 ️قال المناوي:️ (أي يسلقونه بألسنتهم من غير تدبر لمعانيه، ولا تأمل في  أحكامه، بل يمر على ألسنتهم كما يمر اللبن المشروب عليها بسرعة). [فيض  القدير: (٤/١١٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن حزم: (المختصر النصيح في تهذيب الجامع الصحيح)، للمهلب بن أبي صفرة.
 أنائم أنت عن كتب الحديث وما ... أتى عن المصطفى فيها من الدِّيـن
 كمسلم والبخاري اللذين همـــــا ... شدا عرى الدين في نقل وتبييــن
 أولى بأجرٍ وتعظيمٍ ومحمــــــدةٍ ... من كل قول أتى من رأي سحنون

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الذهبي: (إذا رأيت المتكلم المبتدع يقول: دعنا من الكتاب والأحاديث الآحاد وهات (العقل)، فاعلم أنه أبو جهل، وإذا رأيت السالك التوحيدي يقول: دعنا من النقل ومن العقل وهات الذوق والوجد، فاعلم أنه إبليس قد ظهر بصورة بشر، أو قد حل فيه، فإن جبنت منه، فاهرب، وإلا فاصرعه، وابرك على صدره، واقرأ عليه آية الكرسي، واخنقه). [السير للذهبي: (4/ 472)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺗﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ- ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺤﻜﻲ ﻤﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺑﺔ ﻟﺪﻋﻮﺗﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺗﻄﻮﺍﻥ : 

( ﻭﻳﺤﺎﺭﺑﻨﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﻓﺒﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻳﺤﺎﺭبني ﻷﻧﻪ ﻃﺮﻗﻲ ، ﻷﻧﻲ ﺃﻃﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﺍﺋﻖ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﻴﻔﻴﺔ .
ﻭﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻳﺤﺎﺭﺑﻨﻲ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻣﻘﻠﺪ ﺟﺎﻣﺪ ﻳﻘﻠﺪ ﺧﻠﻴﻞ ﺑﻦ ﺇﺳﺤﺎﻕ ﻣﺆﻟﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻬﻲ ﻭﺷﺮﻭﺣﻪ ،  ﻭﻻ ﻳﺨﺠﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻧﺤﻦ ﺧﻠﻴﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺇﻥ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺧﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﺩﺧﻠﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻭﺇﻥ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺩﺧﻠﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻣﻌﻪ ، ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻏﻼﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺴﻤﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻘﻬﺎﺀ )

ﻛﺘﺎﺏ : ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻗﻄﺎﺭ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺗﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ‏( ﺹ : 34 ‏)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[[ موعظة مخيفة ، تجل منها القلوب السليمة ]]
 موعظة مخيفة ، تجل منها القلوب السليمة ] قال الإمام ابن باديس رحمه الله تعالى -عند قوله تعالى :
[( وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَاماً إِنَّهَا سَاءتْ مُسْتَقَرّاً وَمُقَاماً )]
"إن جهنم هي أقبح مستقر وأقبح مقام، وإن الدنيا هي مطية الآخرة، فمن ساء مستقره ومقامه في الدنيا ساء كذلك مستقره ومقامه في الآخرة.
وإن ملازمة العذاب في الآخرة على قدر ملازمة المعاصي في الدنيا، فمن لازمها بالكفر ومات عليه دامت له تلك الملازمة، ومن لازمها بالإصرار على الكبائركانت له على حسب ذلك الملازمة.
فعلى العاقل أن يحسن مقره ومقامه، وأن يجتنب كل موطن تلحقه فيه الملامة، وأن يجتنب مجالس السوء والبدعة، ويلازم مجالس الطاعة والسنة، وأن يسرع بالتوبة مفارقاً الذنوب، وألا يصر على شيء من القبائح والعيوب، وأن يكون سريع الرجوع إلى الله ولو عظم ذنبه وبلواه، فالله يحب التوابين ويغفر للأوابين.
جعلنا منهم أجمعين آمين".اهـ
تفسير ابن باديس (2 / 99)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله : *والمتعصب -وإن كان بصره صحيحا-  فبصيرته عمياء ؛ وأذنه عن سماع الحق صمّـاء* .

[ فتح القدير (2/243) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف: 

" إذا جلست واعظًا للناس، فاعلم انهم يُراقبون ظاهرك، والله يُراقب باطنك !! ".
•||{مدارج السالكين : (مـ٢/ صـ٦٦)}||•

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال بعض السلف: 
> 
> " إذا جلست واعظًا للناس، فاعلم انهم يُراقبون ظاهرك، والله يُراقب باطنك !! ".
> •||{مدارج السالكين : (مـ٢/ صـ٦٦)}||•


هذا نصه:
قال أبو حفص لأبي عثمان النيسابوري: (إذا جلست للناس فكن واعظًا لقلبك ولنفسك ولا يغرنك اجتماعهم عليك؛ فإنهم يراقبون ظاهرك والله يراقب باطنك).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ أَحَدًا شَأْنُهُ أَبَدًا الْجِدَالُ فِي الْمَسَائِلِ مَعَ كُلِّ أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ، ثُمَّ لَا يَرْجِعُ وَلَا يَرْعَوِي، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ زَائِغُ الْقَلْبِ مُتَّبِعٌ لِلْمُتَشَابِهِ فَاحْذَرُوهُ ".

(انظر الاعتصام للشاطبي 3/176)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ثم لو فرض أنا علمنا أن الناس لا يتركون المنكر، ولا يعترفون بأنه منكر لم يكن ذلك مانعا من إبلاغ الرسالة وبيان العلم، بل ذلك لا يسقط وجوب الإبلاغ ولا وجوب الأمر والنهي " .

(ابن تيمية - الاقتضاء  1/172)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشافعي
« مِنْ إهَانَةِ العِلْمِ أنْ تُنَاظِرَ كُلَّ مَنْ نَاظَرَكَ ، وَتُقَاوِلَ كُلَّ مَنْ قَاوَلَكَ»
مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي ( 2 / 151)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المعلمي -رحمه الله تعالى -:( الرسوخ في العلم أمر خفي, ليس بكثرة العلم, فكم من رجل كثير العلم ليس براسخ) آثاره (ج6/ص56)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الماوردي:
قال الشعبي:
"العلم ثلاثة أشبار: فمن نال منه شبرا شمخ بأنفه وظن أنه ناله.
ومن نال الشبر الثاني صغرت إليه نفسه وعلم أنه لم ينله، 
وأما الشبر الثالث فهيهات لا يناله أحد أبدا". 
ومما أنذرك به من حالي أنني صنفت في البيوع كتابا جمعت فيه ما استطعت من كتب الناس، وأجهدت فيه نفسي، وكددت فيه خاطري، حتى إذا تهذّب واستكمل، وكدت أعجب به وتصوّرت أنني أشد الناس اضطلاعا بعلمه، حضرني وأنا في مجلسي أعرابيان فسألاني عن بيع عقداه في البادية على شروط تضمنت أربع مسائل، لم أعرف لواحدة منهن جوابا؛ فأطرقت مفكّرا، وبحالي وحالهما معتبرا، فقالا: ما عندك فيما سألناك جواب وأنت زعيم هذه الجماعة؟ فقلت: لا. فقالا: واها لك!! وانصرفا. ثم أتيا من يتقدّمه في العلم كثير من أصحابي فسألاه، فأجابهما مسرعا بما أقنعهما، وانصرفا عنه راضيين بجوابه، حامدين لعلمه، فبقيت مرتبكا، وبحالهما وحالي معتبرا، وإني لعلى ما كنت عليه من المسائل إلى وقتي، فكان ذلك زاجرَ نصيحة، ونذيرَ عِظة تذلّل بها قياد النفس، وانخفض لها جناح العُجب، توفيقا مُنحته، ورشدا أُوتيته.
أدب الدنيا والدين ص٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الزرنوجي ـ يرحمه الله ـ : 

إيّاك والمذاكرةَ مع متعنّتٍ غيرِ مستقيمِ الطّبعِ = فإنّ الطبيعةَ متسريّةٌ ، والأخلاقَ متعدّيةٌ ، والمجاورةَ مؤثّرةٌ . 

[تعليم المتعلم(ص٩١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري ـ يرحمه الله ـ : 

الذي يفوق الناس في العلم = جديرٌ أن يفوقهم في العمل . 

[جامع بيان العلم وفضله(٥٦٨/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪‏قال القرطبي رحمه الله : 

‏" إن الفتن ستقع حتى يخف أمر الدين ويقل الإعتناء بأمره ولايبقى لأحد اعتناء إلا بأمر دنياه " .

 الـــمَــصـــــ  ـــــدر : 
‏[ ابن حجر ( الفتح ٧/٨٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[أول تلبيس إبليس على النَّاس]

 قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 
( اعلم أن أول تلبيس إبليس على الناس صدهم عن العلم؛ لأن العلم نور فإذا أطفأ مصابيحهم خبطهم في الظلام كيف شاء ) 

【تلبيس إبليس 1 /389】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابنُ السَّمَّاك: (عَجَبًا لِعَينٍ تَلَذُّ بِالرُّقَاد، وَمَلَكُ  المَوتِ معها على الوِسَاد!  أفلا مُنتَبِهٌ مِن نومته، أَو مُستِيقظٌ مِن  غفلته، وَمُفِيقٌ مِن سكرته، وَخَائِفٌ مِن صرعته).  [سِيرُ أعلام  النُّبلَاء: (٨ / ٣٠٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

️‏قال ابن عثيمين: (الإنسان إذا عود نفسه التهاون ‏والتكاسل في الطاعات؛‏⁧ اعتادت هذا وصار هذا خلقا لها). [الشرح الممتع: (2/137)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال إبراهيم التيمي: (كانوا يستحبُّون أن يلقنوا الصبي الصلاة، ويكون أول ما يتكلَّم به لا إله إلا الله).‏[مصنف ابن أبي شيبة].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لكن بلا شك أن من أسباب دوام ثمرة العمل واستمرار نفعه: إخلاص صاحبه ..
قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية :
‏كل عمل لا يعين الله العبد عليه فإنه لا يكون ولا ينفع ، فما لا يكون به لا يكون ، وما لا يكون له لا ينفع ولا يدوم .
‏ الفتاوى  ٧٦/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله :

ولا فرق بين المجاهد الذي يسوي أسنة قوسه ، وبين طالب العلم الذي يستخرج المسائل العلمية من بطون الكتب ، كل منهم يعمل للجهاد في سبيل الله وبيان شريعة الله لعباد الله .

شرح رياض الصالحين ٤١٤/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‏ ‏أبو هلال العسكري : 
اجتهدْ في تحصيل العلم لياليَ قلائلَ، ثمّ تذوقْ حلاوة الكرامة مُدَّةَ عمرك، وتمتّع بلذّة الشرف فيه بقيّةَ أيامك، واستَبْقِ لنفسـك الذِّكرَ به بعد وفاتك.{ الحث على طلب العلم 43}
---------------
‏▪قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله :
‏يأتي على المؤمن زمان إن استطاع أن يكون حلساً فليكن.
‏قيل :وما الحلس؟  قال: قطعة في البيت ملقى. {طبقات الحنابلة(٢/١٠٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام 

ابن تيمية :

(لا رَيْبَ أن *في النساءِ* 

من هو *أعقلُ* 

من ((( *كثير!*)) من *الرجال*ِ ...).
(الفتاوى)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
رحمه الله تعالى: 

((فتبيّن بذلك أنّ أهل السنّة في كلّ مقام 
أصحُّ نقلاً وعقلاً من غيرهم)) 

(الاستقامة 1/116)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••‏قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية - رحمه الله: 

(( درجة الحِلْم والصبر على الأذى
والعفو عن الظُّلْم أفضل أخلاق
أهل الدنيا والآخرة ))

[ الصارم المسلول ص(٢٣٤) ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فقيرًا ذا عيال وهو مع ذلك راض قانع:
قال ابن حجر في إنباء الغمر: (2/  306 - 307): (محمد بن إسماعيل الأربلي بدر الدين بن الكحال عني بالفقه  والأصول، وكان جيد الفهم، فقيرًا ذا عيال؛ وهو مع ذلك راض قانع، جاوز  الأربعين).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

شيخ الوضوء:
قال ابن حجر في إنباء الغمر: (2/ 305): (محمد بن إبراهيم  بن يعقوب شمس الدين شيخ الوضوء الشافعي كان يقرئ بالسبع ويشارك في الفضائل،  وقيل له شيخ الوضوء؛ لأنه كان يطوف على المطاهر فيعلم العامة الوضوء ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحافظ ابن رجب: قال بعض السلف: (من عرفَ الله أحبَّه، ومن أحبَّه أطاعَه؛ فإن المحبة تقتضي الطاعة). [فتح الباري: (١ / ٨٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الله تعالى: ﴿ولِمَن خافَ مَقَام رَبّه جَنَّتَان﴾
 ‏قال ابن القيم:  (قيل هو العبد يهوى المعصية فيذكر مقام ربه عليه في الدنيا ومقامه بين  يديه في الآخرة فيتركها لله). [روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين: (٤٠١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*• - ‏الدنيا دار أشغال ، والآخرة دار أهوال ، ‏و لا يزال العبد بين الأشغال و الأهوال ‏حتىٰ يستقر به القرار ، إما إلى جنة ‏وإما إلى نار .*
 الإمام يحيى بن معاذ الرازي - رحمه الله -

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كَانَ عُمَرُ بنُ ذَرٍّ إِذَا وَعَظَ قَالَ: (أَعِيْرُوْنِي دُمُوْعَكم). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 389)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال عمر بن ذَرٍّ: (كُلُّ حُزنٍ يَبلَى، إِلاَّ حُزنَ التَّائِبِ عَنْ ذُنُوْبِه). [السير: (6/ 388)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كَانَ عُمَرُ بنُ ذَرٍّ إِذَا قَرَأَ: {مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّيْنِ}، قَالَ:  (يَا لَكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ! مَا أَمْلأَ ذِكْرَكَ لِقُلُوْبِ  الصَّادِقِيْنَ!)  .  [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 388)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب - رحمه الله -: 

فأصل الاستقامةِ استقامةُ القلب على التوحيد .

جامع العلوم والحِكم [٣٨٦] .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن رجب: (من عادة السلف أن يتخذوا في بيوتهم أماكن معدة للصلاة). [فتح الباري:(١٦٩/٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال تعالى: (حتى زرتم المقابر):
قال قتادة: (كانوا يقولون: نحن أكثر من  بني فلان، ونحن أعد من بني فلان، وهم كل يوم يتساقطون إلى أخرهم، والله  مازالوا كذلك حتى صاروا من أهل القبور كلهم). [تفسير القرطبي: (٢٢/ ٤٤٩ _  ٤٥٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم في قوله تعالى: (أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور * وحصل ما في الصدور):
 (وجمع سبحانه بين القبور والصور ... فإن الإنسان يواري صدره ما فيه من  الخير والشر، ويواري قبره جسمه؛ فيخرج الرب جسمه من قبره، وسره من صدره،  فيصير جسمه بارزا على الأرض، وسره باديا على وجهه). [بدائع التفسير: (٣/  ٣٥٢ _ ٣٥٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشنقيطي في قوله تعالى: (لكم دينكم ولي دين):
(في هذه السورة منهج  إصلاحي، وهو عدم قبول ولا صلاحية أنصاف الحلول، لأن ما عرضوه عليه صلى  الله عليه وسلم من المشاركة في العبادة، يعتبر في مقياس المنطق حلًا وسطًا  لاحتمال إصابة الحق في أحد الجانبين، فجاء الرد حاسمًا وزاجرًا وبشدة، لأن  فيه أي فيما عرضوه مساواة للباطل بالحق، وفيه تعليق المشكلة، وفيه تقرير  الباطل، إن هو وافقهم ولو لحظة). [أضواء البيان: (٩/ ١٣٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن جزي: (وسوسة الشيطان في صدر الإنسان بأنواع كثيرة منها: 
 إفساد  الإيمان والتشكيك في العقائد، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أمره بالمعاصي، فإن لم  يقدر على ذلك ثبَّطه عن الطاعات، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أدخل عليه الرياء في  الطاعات ليحبطها، فإن سلم من ذلك أدخل عليه العُجْب بنفسه، واستكثار عمله،  ومن ذلك أنه يوقد في القلب نار الحسد، والحقد، والغضب، حتى يقود الإنسان  إلى شر الأعمال وأقبح الأحوال). [التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل: (٢/ ٦٣)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :


" الاشتغال بالندم على الوقت الغائب ؛  تضييعٌ للوقت الحاضر "


[ مدارج السالكين ٣ / ٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
فلا تجد قط مبتدعا إلا و هو يحب كتمان النصوص التي تخالفه و يبغضها و يبغض إظهارها و روايتها  والتحدث بها                
مجموع الفتاوى٢٠/١٦١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني: رحمه الله تعالى :


ولكن المحروم من حرم صلاة الجماعة؛ فإن صلاةً يكون أجرها أجر سبعٍ وعشرين صلاةً، لا يعدل عنها إلى صلاةٍ ثوابها جزءٌ من سبعةٍ وعشرين جزءًا منها إلا مغبونٌ، ولو رضي لنفسه في المعاملات الدنيوية بمثل هذا، لكان مستحقًّا لحجره عن التصرف في ماله؛ لبلوغه من السفه إلى هذه الغاية، والتوفيق بيد الرب سبحانه.


السيل الجرّار ٢٤٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لا تدخل الملائكة بيتا فيه كلب ولا صورة )) 


قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية : ففيه إشارة على أن الملائكة لا تدخل قلباً حلَّ فيه كلاب الشبهات ، أو صور الشهوات 


مدارج السالكين ٢ / ٤١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قال مساور الوراق رحمه الله:




‏" إِنَّما تَطِيبُ المَجَالِسُ بِخِفَّةِ الجُلَسَاءِ " . 
‏
 حلية الأولياء: [٢٨٩/٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :


" أهل السنة و الجماعة يقولون في كل فعل وقول لم يثبت عن الصحابة : هو بدعة لأنه لو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه "


تفسير ابن كثير (  ٢٧/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله : وسريان البدع أسرع من سريان النار ، لا سيما بدعة المولد ، فإن أنفس العامة تشتاق إليها غاية الاشتياق لا سيما بعد حضور جماعة من أهل العلم والشرف والرئاسة معهم . (الفتح الرباني)




" المولد النبوي "
قال عنه تاج الدين الفاكهاني رحمه الله :
لا أعلم لهذا المولد أصلا في كتاب ولا سنة ، ولا ينقل عمله عن أحد من علماء الأمة ، الذين هم القدوة في الدين ، المتمسكون بآثار المتقدمين؛ بل هو بدعة أحدثها البطالون، وشهوة نفس اغتنى بها الأكالون (المورد في عمل المولد)


قال ابن تيمية: (البدع مظانّ النفاق ، كما أنّ السُنن شعائر الإيمان). "مجموع الفتاوى"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إمام أهل السنّة أحمد بن حنبل _ رحمه الله :


" واﻹمساك فى الفتنة سُنة ماضية ، واجب لزومها فإن ابتليت فقدم نفسك دون دينك ، وﻻ تعن على فتنة بيد ، وﻻ لسان ؛ ولكن اكفف يدك ، ولسانك ، وهواك ، والله المعين".!.


‏(طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب  ‏(28/1) ‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: 
‏.
‏القلوب الصادقة ، والأدعية الصالحة : 
‏هي العسكر الذي لا يُغلب
‏.
‏[ مجموع الفتاوى 28 / 644 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال رجلٌ لعبدالله بن دينار:*


 *أوصني؟*
*•فقال عبدالله:*
*إتق الله في خلواتك !!*


حلية الأولياء [٣٥٩/۱۰]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال المعلمي رحمه الله:*
*إياكم وترك السنن فإنها شهود اليقين، ومن ترّخص في السنن سهّل له الشيطان ترك الفرائض العظام*
آثار المعلمي 22  / 109)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال بعض السلف : 


 ( هَلَكَ الناس في حرفين : 
▫️ اشتغالٌ بنافلة وتضييع فريضة ،
▫️ وعملٌ بالجوارح بلا مواطئة القلب عليه ؛ وإنما منعوا الوصول بتضييع الأصول ! ) . 


انظر :  صفة الصفوة : (٢-٦٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله:


*«وقد جرت قاعدة أهل البدع – في سابق الدهر ولاحقه -بأنهم يفرحون بصدور الكلمة الواحدة عن عالم من العلماء ويبالغون في إشهارها وإذاعتها فيما بينهم , ويجعلونها حجة لبدعتهم ويضربون بها وجه من أنكر عليهم»*


أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب(43)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*


*قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل* رحمه الله :


 *( رَحِمَ اللهُ عبداً قال بالحق واتَّبعَ الأثر وتَمسَّكَ بالسُّنَّة واقتدى بالصالحين وجانبَ أهل البدع وتَرَكَ مجالستهم احتساباً وطلباً للقربة من الله )*


     طبقات الحنابلة【1/36】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن الجوزي:
تدبّرت أحوال أكثر العلماء والمتزهّدين، فرأيتهم في عقوبات لا يحسّون بها، ومعظمها من قِبَل طلبهم للرئاسة، فالعالم منهم يغضب إن رُد عليه خطؤة، والواعظ متصنّع بوعظه، والمتزهّد منافق أو مراء.
فأول عقوباتهم: إعراضهم عن الحق شغلا بالخلق.
ومن خفيّ عقوباتهم سلب حلاوة المناجاة ولذة التعبد.
صيد الخاطر ص ٢٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(لماذا يذكر نبي الله ابراهيم - عليه السلام - في التشهد ؟ ) 




قال العلامة بدر الدين العيني الحنفي : 




"فإن قيل : لم خص إبراهيم عليه السلام من بين سائر الأنبياء عليهم السلام بذكرنا إياه في الصلاة ؟


قلت : لأن النبي عليه السلام رأى ليلة المعراج جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين ، وسلم على كل نبي ، ولم يسلم أحد منهم على أمته غير إبراهيم عليه السلام ، فأمرنا النبي عليه السلام أن نصلي عليه في آخر كل صلاة إلى يوم القيامة ، مجازاة على إحسانه .


ويقال : إن إبراهيم عليه السلام لما فرغ من بناء الكعبة دعا لأمة محمد عليه السلام وقال : اللهم من حج هذا البيت من أمة محمد فهَبْه مني السلام ، وكذلك دعا أهله وأولاده بهذه الدعوة ، فأُمرنا بذكرهم في الصلاة مُجازاة على حُسْن صنيعهم"  .


"شرح سنن أبي داود" للعيني (4/260) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال السيوطي رحمه الله: 


خمس خصال في الأطفال 
لو كانت في الكبار مع ربهم لكانوا أولياء :
١- لا يهتمون بالرزق
٢- ولا يشكون من خالقهم إذا مرضوا
٣- ويأكلون الطعام مجتمعين
٤- وإذا خافوا جرت عيونهم بالدموع
٥- وإذا تخاصموا تسارعوا إلى الصلح


حسن المحاضرة: ٥٢١/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*هل قال محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري بخلق القرآن؟*


زعم كثير من أهل الأهواء أن الإمام البخاري قال: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق
-ولكن بعد التحقيق تبين أن نسبة هذا القول للإمام البخاري-رحمه الله-من قبل شهادة الزور عليه، وأنه براء من هذه المقالة
•ورد في طبقات الحنابلة ١ / ٢٧٧، وفِي سير أعلام النبلاء ١٢ / ٤٥٧
أن نصر بن محمد، قال: سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، يقول: 
(من زعم أني قلت لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق فهو كذاب، فإني لم أقله). 
•وقد ورد كذلك في تاريخ بغداد ٢ / ٣٢ مقدمة فتح الباري ٤٩٢، سير أعلام النبلاء ١٢ / ٤٥٧-٤٥٨
أن أبا عمر والخفاف، قالا: (أتيت البخاري فناظرته في الأحاديث حتى طابت نفسي
فقلت: يا أبا عبد الله، هاهنا أحد يحكي عنك أنك قلت هذه المقالة. 
فقال: يا أبا عمرو احفظ ما أقول لك: من زعم من أهل نيسابور وقومس والري وهمذان وحلوان وبغداد والكوفة والبصرة ومكة والمدينة أني قلت لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق فهو كذاب، فإني لم أقله، إلا أني قلت أفعال العباد مخلوقة.


المصدر: اعتقاد أئمة الحديث، لأبي بكر أحمد بن إبراهيم بن إسماعيل الجرجاني (ت: 371هج)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال صالح الدمشقي لابنه:


يا بني
■إذا مرَّ بك يوم وليلة
■ قد سلم فيهما دينك
■وجسمك
■ ومالك
■ وعيالك
 فأكثِر الشكر للَّه تعالى


 فكم من مسلوب دينه
 ومنزوع مُلكه
�ومهتوك ستره
�ومقصوم ظهره في ذلك اليوم
وأنت في عافية.


الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (٣/٢٢٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي رحمه الله ( أصحاب العربية جن الإنس يبصرون ما لا يبصره غيرهم) 
مناقب الشافعي لابن أبي حاتم ص 122

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ شيخ الاسلام ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ - :


‏« *ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﻷﻧّﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﻼ، ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻷﻧّﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﺎ* ‏»
 ﺟﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺮﺍﺿﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻻﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ (172) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :


*"ومن أكبر الأسباب لاستقامة القلب وسلامته ، كثرة قراءة القرآن"*.


نورعلى الدرب (12\20).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الطوفي الحنبلي ـ يرحمه الله ـ : 


إن أشد الناس شقاء من بلي بلسان منطلق ، وقلب منطبق ، فهو لايحسن أن يتكلم ولايستطيع أن يسكت .


[شرح مختصر الروضة (٣/ ٤٠-٤١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى ((فمن كانت نفسه شريفة وهمته عالية لم يرض لها بالمعاصي فإنها خيانة. ولا يرض بالخيانة إلا من لا نفس له.)) 
..روائع التفسير 1/87

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ العلامةُ البشيرُ الإبراهيميُّ رحمه الله:


"إنَّ علماءَ القرونِ المتأخّرةِ رَكِبتهم عادةٌ من الزَّهوِ الكاذبِ والدعوى الفارغة، فَجَرَّتهم إلى آدابٍ خصوصيةٍ؛ منها:


*- أنّهم يَلزَمون بيوتَهم أو مساجدَهم كما يلزمُ التاجرُ متجرَه، وينتظرون أن يأتيَهم النّاسُ فيُعلموهم*.


فإذا لم يأتهم أحدٌ تسخّطوا على الزمانِ وعلى النّاس.


 ويتوكّأون في ذلك على كلمةٍ إن صدقت في زمان، فإنها لا تصدقُ في كلِّ زمان؛ وهي: 
[ *إنّ العلم يُؤتى ولا يأتي* ].


 وإنّما تصدقُ هذه الكلمةُ في علمٍ غيرِ علمِ الدِّين، 
*وإنّما تصدقُ بالنسبة إليه في جيلٍ عرف قيمةَ العلمِ فهو يسعى إليه*.


 أما في زمننا، وما قبله بقرون؛ فإنّ التعليمَ، والإرشادَ، والتذكيرَ، أصبحت *بابًا من أبواب الجهاد*.


 *والجهادُ لا يكون في البيوت وزوايا المساجد*، وإنما يكون في *الميادين* حيث يلتقي العدوُّ بالعدوِّ كفاحًا".


[ آثاره: ٤/١١٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري 
استوى الناس في العافية فإذا نزل البلاء تباينوا 
صيد الخاطر ص ٢٤٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ماهي الأسباب؟*


عن محمد بن سيرين قال : 


? « إنَّ قومًا
 *تركوا طلب العلم ،*
و *مجالسة العلماء ،*
 وأخذوا في الصلاة والصيام حتى يبس جلد أحدهم على عظمه ؛ 
*ثم خالفوا السنّة فهلكوا ، وسفكوا دماء المسلمين ؛*


☜ فوالذي لا إله غيره ، ما عمل أحد *عملًا على جهلٍ*؛ إلا كان *يُفسد أكثر مما يُصلح* ».


[الاستذكار لابن عبد البر : (٨/٦١٦)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله :
" *اشتهر مذهب الأوزاعي مدة وتلاشى أصحابه وتفانوا، وكذلك مذهب سفيان وغيره ممن سمَّينا، ولم يبق اليوم إلا هذه الأربعة، وقل من ينهض بمعرفتها كما ينبغي، فضلا عن أن يكون مجتهدا* ".


[سير أعلام النبلاء8/92]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ﻗﺎﻝ العلامة ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﻄَّﺎﻝ -ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ- : "ﺇﻥَّ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘَّﺒﺴُّﻢ ﻭﻃﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺧﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻨُّﺒﻮﺓ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻨﺎﻑ ﻟﻠﺘﻜﺒﺮ ﻭﺟﺎﻟﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺩَّﺓ" .
(ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ 5/ 193) .


◾قال الإمام العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : فكم من سعة صدر ، وبساطة وجه ، ولين جانب ، أدخلت في دين الله ، أفواجًا من الناس. (الفتاوى : 27/ 111) .


◾قال العلامة الإمام ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : ينبغي للإنسان أن يراعي قلوب الناس، فإذا انكسر قلب شخص فليحرص على جبره بما استطاع؛ لأن في هذا فضلاً عظيماً ..» (شرح بلوغ المرام (11 / 333) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ㅤ
قَالَ الشَّوَكَانِيُّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ - :


« وسَريَانُ البِدَعِ = أسرَعُ مِن سَرَيَانِ النَّارِ ، لَا سِيمَا بِدعَةُ المَولِد ؛ فَإنَّ أنفُسَ العَامَّة تَشتَاقُ إليهَا غَايَةُ الاشتِيَاقِ ».


 [ الفَتحُ الرَّبَّانِيُّ || ٢ / ١٠٨٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✒   قَـالَ الإمـام السَّـعْدِي رحمه*
*الله تعالى :*


( ومن الآداب الطيّبة ، إذا حـدَّثك
المحدِّث بأمر ديني ، أو دنيوي ألا
تنازعه الحـديث ، إذا كنت تعرفـه
بـل تصــغي إليه ، إصـغـــاء من لا
يعرفه ، ولم يَمُرَّ عليه ، وتُريه أنك
استفدت منه كما كان أَلِبَّاءُ الرجال
يفـعلــونه ، وفيـه مــن الفـــوائد :
تنشيط المحَدِّث ، وإدخال السّرُور
عليه ، وسلامتك من العجب بنفسك
وسـلامتك مـن سـوء الأدب ، فـإن
مـنازعة المحدِّث في حديثه ، من
سوء الأدب ) ...


▪الرياض الناضرة صفحة ٥٤٨ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :


: فإن الانحراف إلى أحد طرفي الغلو والجفاء هو قلة الأدب, والأدب : الوقوف في الوسط بين الطرفين فلا يقصر بحدود الشرع عن تمامها ولا يتجاوز بها ما جعلت حدودا له , فكلاهما عدوان والله لا يحب المعتدين والعدوان هو سوء الأدب , وقال بعض السلف دين الله بين الغالي فيه والجافي عنه .


مدارج السالكين (2/392)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

َ


*قال الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله - :*

*" وبالجملة : فكل عمل أصله ثابت شرعا ، إلا أن في إظهار العمل به والمداومة عليه ما يخاف أن يعتقد أنه سنة ؛ فتركه مطلوب في الجملة من باب سد الذرائع "*

*( الاعتصام )(2/ 31 )*


َ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله: "إِذَا صَارَ الْمُكَلَّفُ فِي كُلِّ مَسْأَلَةٍ عَنَّتْ لَهُ يَتَّبِعُ رُخَصَ الْمَذَاهِبِ، وَكُلَّ قَوْلٍ وَافَقَ فِيهَا هَوَاهُ؛ فَقَدْ خَلَعَ رِبْقَةَ التَّقْوَى، وَتَمَادَى فِي مُتَابَعَةِ الْهَوَى، وَنَقَضَ مَا أَبْرَمَهُ الشَّارِعُ وَأَخَّرَ ما قَدَّمَه".
-----------------------------------
انظر: "الموافقات" (3/ 123).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى: 

 وهكذا من ألقى مقاليد أمره إلى رافضي وإن كان حقيرا، فإنه لا أمانة لرافضي قط على من يخالفه في مذهبه ويدين بغير الرفض، بل يستحل ماله ودمه عند أدنى فرصة تلوح له، لأنه عنده مباح الدم والمال، وكل ما يظهره من المودة فهو تقيَّة يذهب أثره بمجرد إمكان الفرصة .
• وقد جربنا هذا تجريبا كثيرا، فلم نجد رافضيا يخلص المودة لغير رافضي، وإن آثره بجميع ما يملكه، وكان له بمنزلة الخول، وتودد إليه بكل ممكن .
• ولم نجد في مذهب من المذاهب المبتدعة ولا غيرها ما نجده عند هؤلاء من العداوة لمن خالفهم ثم لم نجد عند أحد ما نجد عندهم من التجري على شتم الأعراض المحترمة، فإنه يلعن أقبح اللعن، ويسب أفظع السب، كل من تجري بينه وبينه أدنى خصومة وأحقر جدال وأقل اختلاف

 في كتاب " أدب الطَّلب " ص 148-152

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة: قال بعض العلماء: لا يكون القرض حسنا حتى يجمع أوصافا عشرة: وهو أن يكون المال من الحلال؛ وأن يكون من أجود المال، وأن تتصدق به وأنت محتاج إليه، وأنت تصرف صدقتك إلى الأحوج إليها، وأن تكتم الصدقة ما أمكنك، وأن لا تتبعها بالمن والأذى، وأن تقصد بها وجه الله تعالى ولا ترائي بها الناس، وأن تستحقر ما تعطي وإن كان كثيرا، وأن يكون من أحب أموالك إليك، وأن لا ترى عز نفسك وذل الفقير. فهذه عشرة خصال، إذا اجتمعت في الصدقة كانت قرضا حسنا، انتهى ذكره في "الفتوحات" نقلا عن القرطبي. 
من كتاب تفسير 
حدائق الروح والريحان ج٢٨ص٤٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وكثير من الناس فيهم من الغلو في شيوخهم من جنس ما في الشيعة من الغلو في الأئمة. 
منهاج السنة 6/436

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية:
‏"الإنسان إذا اتبعَ العدلَ نُصِرَ على خصمه، وإذا خرج عنه طمع فيه خصمه!" درء التعارض (٨ / ٤٠٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ رحمه الله في الرسالة ص (109-دار التراث) :
« وَالنَّاسُ طَبَقَاتٌ فِي الْعِلْمِ، مَوْقِعُهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ بِقَدْرِ دَرَجَاتِهِمْ فِي العلم به.
فحقٌّ عَلَى طَلَبَةِ الْعِلْم: 
1⃣ بُلُوغُ غَايَةِ جَهدهم فِي الِاسْتِكْثَارِ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ.
2⃣ وَالصَّبرُ عَلَى كُلِّ عَارِضٍ دُونَ طَلَبِهِ.
3⃣ وَإِخْلَاصُ النِّيَّةِ لِلَّهِ فِي استِدْرَاكِ عِلْمِه: نَصًّا وَاسْتِنْبَاطًا  .
4⃣ وَالرَّغْبَةُ إِلَى اللَّهِ فِي الْعَوْنِ عَلَيْهِ؛ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُدْرَكُ خَيْرٌ إِلَّا بِعَوْنِهِ»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :
 " وكثير من الناس إذا رأى المنكر أو تغير كثير من أحوال الإسلام جزع وكل وناح كما ينوح أهل المصائب ، وهو منهي عن هذا ، بل مأمور بالصبر والتوكل والثبات على دين الإسلام ، وأن يؤمن بالله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون وأن العاقبة للتقوى وأن ما يصيبه فهو بذنوبه فليصبر ، وإن وعد الله حق ، وليستغفر لذنبه ، وليسبح بحمد ربه بالعشي والإبكار " الفتاوي 18/ 291 .
 -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عِكرمَة - رحِمَه الله - :

" مَا رَأيتُ أقل عقلاً ممن يعْلم
من نفْسه السّـوء ، ويُحبُّ من النّاس
أن يَصفوه بالعلـْم والصّـلَاح "

[ تَنْبيه المغتَرّين ( ص : 33 )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــــال العـلاَّمة محـــمَّد البشــير الإبــراهيمي رحمه الله :

 *" إنَّ القوّةَ إذا لم يزنها العقل ضَعف ، وإنَّ العلم إذا لم تحُطْهُ بالحكمة جهل ، وإنَّ الْمُلكَ إذا لم يحْمِه العدل زائل ، وإنَّ سلاح الحقِّ من الحرير يفلُّ سلاح الباطل من الحديد "* .

 عـــيون البــصـائر (٣٤٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ والسيوطي -رحمه الله- كان فيما ألفه من الكتب حاطب ليل في كل كتاب له مذهب ومشرب ...] الآلوسي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال خميس الجوزي:
كُتْبي لأهل العلم مبذولةٌ
أيديهمُ مثل يدي فيها
متى أرادوها بلا مِنّةٍ
عاريةً فليستعيروها
حاشايَ أن أكتمها عنهمُ
بُخلا كما غيريَ يخفيها
أعارنا أشياخنا كتْبهمْ
وسُنّة الأشياخ نحييها

[ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ٢/ ٥٢٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
‏▫️قال ابن تيميه:
.
وحيث ظهر الكفار فإنما ذاك لذنوب المسلمين التي أوجبت نقص إيمانهم ، 
ثم إذا تابوا بتكميل إيمانهم نصرهم الله.
.الجواب الصحيح [٤٥٠/٦]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال السعدي: (من أعظم المكاسب وأجل المغانم؛ كسب صداقة الأخيار، واغتنام  أدعيتهم في الحياة وبعد الممات). [مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد: (صـ 106)].



مصاحبة الأخيار الصالحين ذو أهمية في وقت انتشرت فيه الفتن فهم كنز ثمين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهو كذلك وبخاصة في زمان الفتن 

حفظكم الله ورفع الله قدركم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهذا الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله يثني على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ويشير إلى بقاء تصانيفه ، وانتقال تواليفه إلى الأجيال القادمة ، فيقول : 
( وتلقيبه بشيخ الإسلام باق إلى الآن على الألسنة الزكية ، وسيستمر غدا ما كان بالأمس ، ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من جهل مقداره ، وتجنب الإنصاف ) .
 تقريظ الحافظ ابن حجر على الرد الوافر - تحقيق محمد إبراهيم الشيباني ص١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنه:

*«الطريق واضح ولكن الهوى فاضح»*

الزهد الكبير للبيهقي (357)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو وهب المروزي - رحمه الله - :

سألت ابن المبارك : ما الكبر ؟
قال : *أن تزدري الناس* .
فسألته عن العجب ؟
قال : *أن ترى أن عندك شيئًا ليس عند غيرك* ، لا أعلم في المصلين شيئًا شرًّا من العجب .

[ السير (٤٠٧/٨) ] .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وهذا الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله يثني على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ويشير إلى بقاء تصانيفه ، وانتقال تواليفه إلى الأجيال القادمة ، فيقول : 
> ( وتلقيبه بشيخ الإسلام باق إلى الآن على الألسنة الزكية ، وسيستمر غدا ما كان بالأمس ، ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من جهل مقداره ، وتجنب الإنصاف ) .
>  تقريظ الحافظ ابن حجر على الرد الوافر - تحقيق محمد إبراهيم الشيباني ص١٢


نفع الله بكم وبما تسطرون.
وهذا تأكيد لما نقلتم:
http://majles.alukah.net/t128063/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله شيخنا الفاضل 

     ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم - رحمه الله - في المداواة " الحقيقة إنما هي العمل للآخرة فقط لان كل أمل ظفرت به فعقباه حزن إما بذهابه عنك ، وإما بذهابك عنه ، ولابد من أحد هذين السبيلين ، إلا العمل لله عز وجل ، فعقباه على كل حال سرور في عاجل وآجل . أما في العاجل ، فقلة الهم بما يهتم به الناس وانك به معظم من الصديق والعدو ، وأما في الآجل فالجنة .  اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ رحمه الله تعالى _ :

" من تكلم في الدين بلا علم كان كاذباً ، و إن كان لا يتعمد الكذب " 

             *المصدر*

    [مجموع الفتاوى (١٠/٤٤٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.


"كان في قلب صلاح الدين -رحمه الله- رقّة، *وقد يحيط بمدينة يريد غزوها فيتركها لسماعه بكاء الصبي*!"



طبقات السُبكي | نقلاً من ملتقطات العويِّد جـ٢/صـ١١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :  *ما رجا أحدٌ مخلوقاً ؛ أو توكّل عليه .. إلا خاب ظنُّه فيه* .


[ الفتاوى (١٠/٢٥٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم - رحمه الله - في المداواة " الحقيقة إنما هي العمل للآخرة فقط لان كل أمل ظفرت به فعقباه حزن إما بذهابه عنك ، وإما بذهابك عنه ، ولابد من أحد هذين السبيلين ، إلا العمل لله عز وجل ، فعقباه على كل حال سرور في عاجل وآجل . أما في العاجل ، فقلة الهم بما يهتم به الناس وانك به معظم من الصديق والعدو ، وأما في الآجل فالجنة .  اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-وصية عظيمة في زمن الفتن:*

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين 
•- رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- :

*"إن الهدوء في مواقع الفتن خير من التمادي، والسكوت خير من النطق،* 
*-فالقاعد خير من القائم،*
*-والقائم خير من الماشي،*

*-والإنسان يجب أن يكف لسانه، وأن يصم آذانه عن الكلام الذي لا فائدة منه*
 *-وليس فيه إلا القيل والقال وكثرة السؤال، وكلما كان الإنسان أحفظ للسانه كان أسلم لدينه.*
مع رجال الحسبة (٣٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ( ت: 852 ه )
  " لا يلتفت إلى الآراء ولو قويت مع وجود سنة تخالفها، ولا يقال: كيف خفي ذا على فلان؟!".
فتح الباري ( 76/1).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبوحيان الأندلسي (محال أن يرجع عن مذهب الظاهر من علق بذهنه) الدرر الكامنة 4/304

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال أبوحيان الأندلسي (محال أن يرجع عن مذهب الظاهر من علق بذهنه) الدرر الكامنة 4/304


نرجو التوضيح ؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> نرجو التوضيح ؟


وفقكم الله لمرضاته ونفع الله بكتابتكم 

" المعنى حسب ما ظهر لي : 
* مذهب الظاهر هو العمل بظاهر الكتاب والسنة بجميع الدلالات وطرح الرأي ومن امعن النظر لا يسعه مجاوزة ذلك 
لذا كانت مقالات اكابر المجتهدين المشتغلين بالادلة كانت ظاهرية في المجمل لا يسع المرء الا الوقوف ومخالفة الراي
الا ما خالف الدليل الشرعي فانهم اشد الناس منافرة للراي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"التتابع على الخطأ" من أسبابه: التقليد في النقل (فاحذر التقليد في النقول فإنه مذموم) قاله ابن الملقن في الإعلام (1/ 654).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الحافظ في الفتح: 
(قَوْلُهُ: "إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ لِيُؤْجَرُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يُنْفِقُهُ إِلَّا فِي شَيْءٍ يَجْعَلُهُ فِي هَذَا التُّرَابِ" أَي: الَّذِي يُوضَعُ فِي الْبُنْيَانِ وَهُوَ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى مَا زَادَ عَلَى الْحَاجَةِ.)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قــال أبـو الـدرداء رضــي الله عـنه :
‏
‏ «إنـي لآمُركـم بالأمر ؛ وما أفعلـه ، 
‏ولكنْ لعـلَّ اللّه يـأجُـرنـي فيـه»
‏
‏سير أعلام النبلاء (٤/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

الكمال الإنساني مداره على أصلين: معرفة الحق من الباطل، وإيثاره عليه.

وما تفاوتت منازل الخلق عند الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة إلا بقدر تفاوت منازلهم في هذين الأمرين، وهما اللذان أثنى الله سبحانه على أنبيائه بهما في قوله تعالى: (وَاذْكُرْ عِبَادَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُولِي الْأَيْدِي وَالْأَبْصَارِ)
● فالأيدي: القوة في تنفيذ الحق،
● والأبصار: البصائر في الدين،
فوصفهم بكمال إدراك الحق وكمال تنفيذه.
[ الداء والدواء ٢٢٠ ]

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

ومن تكلم في الدينِ بلا علم؛ كان كاذباً وإن كان لايتعمد الكذب.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" إشـتكى رجـل عند سفيان بن عيينة أنه تزوج امـرأة فـصار أذل الأشياء عنـدها و أحقـرها ؛ أي أنَّها تذله ، فقال سفـيان : لعلك رغبت إليـها لـتزداد عِـزًّا ؟! 
قال : نعم ، فقال سفـيان : من ذهـب إلى العز ابتلي بالـذل ،
ومن ذهـب إلى المال ابتلي بالفقـر ، و من ذهب إلى الـدين يجمع الله له العز و المال مع الـدين "

​[ حلية الأولياء ( ٧ / ٢٨٩ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎العلماء الربانيون الصادعون بالحق


قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-  : «فهؤلاء الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر أطباء الأديان الذين تشفى بهم القلوب المريضة وتهتدي بهم القلوب الضالة وترشد بهم القلوب الغاوية وتستقيم بهم القلوب الزائغة وهم أعلام الهدى ومصابيح الدجى» . جامع المسائل 250/5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(التعرض لفضل الله ولو باليسير❗)*
عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: 
( *إن الله ليَرضى عن العبد أن يأكل الأَكلة، فيَحمده عليها، أو يشرب الشَّربة، فيحمده عليها*)؛ رواه مسلم.
في هذا دليل على أن *رضا الله - عز وجل - قد يُنال بأدنى سببٍ، فقد ينال بسبب يسير!!*
●قال ابن بطال : 
( *اتفقوا على استحباب الحمد بعد الطعام* و وردت في ذلك أنواع يعني لا يتعين شيء منها).

● (قال ابن مسعود الثّقفي : 
إنّما سُمّي نوح عبدا شكورا ؛
لأنه *لم يلبس جديدا ، ولم يأكل طعاما إلا حمِد الله*
-و قال بكرُ بن عبد الله : 
*ماقال عبد قط :الحمد لله إلا وجبت عليه نعمة*بقوله:الحمد لله فجزاءُ تلك النعمة أن يقول : الحمدُ لله،فجاءت نعمة أخرى،
 فلا تنفدُ النّعم).
 [عدة الصابرين/151 ،152]
لابن قيّم الجوزية -رحمه الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله:

" *ينبغي لأهل الحق عند غربة الإسلام أن يزدادوا نشاطا في بيان أحكام الإسلام، والدعوة إليه، ونشر الفضائل، ومحاربة الرذائل، وأن يستقيموا في أنفسهم على ذلك؛ حتى يكونوا من الصالحين عند فساد الناس، ومن المصلحين لما أفسدَ الناس، والله الموفق- سبحانه*".

[مجموع فتاوى ومقالات (١٥٨/٣)].

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وَقَالَ أَبُو الزِّنَادِ إِنَّ السُّنَنَ وَوُجُوهَ الْحَقِّ لَتَأْتِي كَثِيرًا عَلَى خِلاَفِ الرَّأْىِ، فَمَا يَجِدُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ بُدًّا مِنِ اتِّبَاعِهَا، مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْحَائِضَ تَقْضِي الصِّيَامَ وَلاَ تَقْضِي الصَّلاَةَ‏.‏

[ذكره الامام البخاري في صحيحه]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(وصايا العلماء وفوائدهم العزيزة)*
 قال أبو الوليد سليمان بن خلف بن سعد بن أيوب بن وارث التجيبي القرطبي *الباجي* الأندلسي(المتوف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ شَيخُ الإسْلاَم ابنُ تَيمِيَّة رحمه الله:

وإذَا كَانَ فِي المُسلِمينَ ضُعفٌ، وكَانَ عَدُوَّهُم مُستَّظهِرًا عَليهِم، كَانَ ذَلِكَ بِسبَبِ ذُنُوبِهم وخطَايَاهُم .

مجموع الفتاوى (١١ / ٦٤٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن النحاس رحمه الله تعالى:

«قد تقوم كثرة رؤية المنكرات مقام إرتكابها في سلب القلب نور التمييز والإنكار!!

لأن المنكرات إذا كثر على القلب ورودها وتكرر في العين شهودها، ذهبت عظمتها من القلوب شيئا فشيئًا، إلى أن يراها الإنسان فلا تخطر بباله أنها منكرات! لما أحدث تكرارها من تألف القلب لها».

 تنبيه الغافلين، لابن النحاس: (١٠٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"فضلُ العلم"


قَالَ الإِمَامُ ابْنُ القيِّم، رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى:

"بَقَاءُ الدِّين وَالدُّنْيَا: فِي بَقَاء الْعِلْم، وبذهاب الْعِلْم تَذْهب الدُّنْيَا وَالدّين؛ فقوام الدّين وَالدُّنْيَا: إنّما هُوَ بِالْعلمِ".


["مفتاح دار السّعادة" (١٦٤/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حنبل : سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : 
" *تزوجت وأنا ابن أربعين سنة ، فرزق الله خيراً كثيراً* " . 

السِّير (186-11) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(والله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون)

•° قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله °•

*(لا تكره شيئا اختاره الله، قد يختار الله شيئا فيه مصلحة عظيمة لا تدري عنها أنت)* .

شرح رياض الصالحين ٣٠٩/٣ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله:
‏"ﻻ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻗﻞ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺘﻘﺮ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻝ اﻟﺒِﺮ
ّ ﻓﺮﺑﻤﺎ ﻏُﻔِﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺄﻗﻠّﻬﺎ"
‏التمهيد ٢٢/١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 
أهل القرآن هم العالمون به والعاملون بما فيه، وإن لم يحفظوه عن ظهر قلب.
وأما من حفظه ولم يفهمه، ولم يعمل بما فيه، فليس من أهله وإن أقام حروفه إقامة السهم.
زاد المعاد 327/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قــال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
‏
‏( مجالسة الصالحين تحولك من ستة إلى ستة :
‏1- من الشك إلى اليقين
‏2- ومن الرياء إلى الإخلاص
‏3- ومن الغفلة إلى الذكر
‏4- ومن الرغبة في الدنيا إلى الرغبة في الآخرة
‏5- ومن الكبر إلى التواضع
‏6- ومن سوء النية إلى النصيحة )
‏.إغاثة اللهفان1/136

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«إن الرجل الجليل الذي له في الإسلام قدم صالح وآثار حسنة وهو من الإسلام وأهله بمكانة عليا، قد تكون منه الهفوة والزلة هو فيها معذور بل مأجور لا يجوز أن يتبع فيها مع بقاء مكانته ومنزلته في قلوب المؤمنين»
الفتاوى الكبرى(92/6)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :
.‏
«‏وإذا كان القلب معموراً بالتقوى ‏انجلت له الأمور وانكشفت ‏بخلاف القلب الخراب المظلم».
.‏
‏«مجموع الفتاوى» (20 / 42)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابْنُ الجَوْزِيِّ
فِي وَصِيَّتِهِ المَشْهُورَةِ الَّتِي كَتَبَهَا لِابْنِهِ أَبِي القَاسِمِ :

« يَا بُنَيَّ، وَمَتَى صَحَّتِ التَّقْوَى رَأَيْتَ كُلَّ خَيْرٍ، وَالمُتَّقِي لاَ يُرَائِي الخَلْقَ وَلاَ يَتَعَرَّضُ لِمَا يُؤْذِي دِينَهُ، وَمَنْ حَفِظَ حُدُودَ اللهِ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا : 
« احْفَظِ اللهَ يَحْفَظْكَ، احْفَظِ اللهَ تَجِدْهُ أَمَامَكَ»
وَاعْلَمْ يَا بُنَيَّ أَنَّ يُونُسَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ لَمَّا كَانَتْ ذَخِيرَتُهُ خَيْرًا نَجَا بِهَا مِنَ الشِّدَّةِ.
قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَل َّ: 
﴿فَلَوْلاَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ  . لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ﴾ [الصّافات: 143-144].
وَأَمَّا فِرْعَوْنُ فَلَمَّا لَمْ تَكُنْ ذَخِيرَتُهُ خَيْرًا لَمْ يَجِدْ فِي شِدَّتِهِ مُخَلِّصًا فَقِيلَ لَهُ : 
﴿آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم: ( العالِم يزِلُّ ولا بُدَّ، إذ لَيسَ بمعصومٍ، فلا يجوز قبول كلِّ ما يقوله، ويُنزَّل قوله منزلة قول المعصوم، فهذا الذي ذمَّه كلّ عالِم على وجه الأرض، وحرَّموه، وذمُّوا أهلَه) [إعلام الموقعين: 2/173].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ العلاَّمة ‎ابن باز :
.
” فإن هذا العصر شديد الغربة ، 
شديد الإختلاط ، 
شديد البلاء ، 
إلا من عصم الله ووفقه”
.
الفتاوى) (١٩٢/٢٣) .


‏‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"يا هذا إنما خلقت الدنيا لتجوزها 
لا لتحوزها،
ولتعبرها لا لتعمرها، 
فاقتل هواك المايل إليها، 
واقبل نصحي لا تعول عليها"

المدهش لابن الجوزي ص 274

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*عن علي بن عاصم بن صهيب رحمه الله قال: 
دفع إليّ أبي مائة ألف درهم، وقال: اذهب فلا أرى لك وجها إلا بمائة ألف حديث. 
[تاريخ بغداد [13/407]، المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك والأمم [10/103]].

منقول*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• قال ابن دقيق العيد (ت:٧٠٢) عن شيخه المنذري (ت:٦٥٦):

«كان أديَنَ مني، وأنا أعلمُ منه».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:

*«ربَّ كلمةٍ جرى بها اللسان ؛هلك بها الإنسان »*
صيد الخاطر [٢٣٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله:
‏" من طلب العلم للعمل كسره العلم، وبكى على نفسه، 
‏ومن طلبه للمدارس والإفتاء والفخر والرياء تحامق، واختال، وازدرى الناس، وأهلكه العجب، ومقتته الأنفس ".
‏سير أعلام النبلاء (١٨/ ١٩٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من طريف ماقاله السخاوي في المقاصد* .

 - حَدِيث: ثَلاثٌ لا يُرْكَنُ إِلَيْهَا: الدُّنْيَا، وَالسُّلْطَانُ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ


--------

 - كتاب المقاصد الحسنة - (صفحة 274)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - إن المعاصي تفسد الأخلاق والأعمال والأرزاق ، كما قال تعالىٰ : { ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ } كما أن الطاعات تصلح بها الأخلاق ، والأعمال ، والأرزاق ، وأحوال الدنيا والآخرة .
【 تيسير الكريم الرحمٰن    (٢٩١/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال العـلامة ابن عثيمين رحمہ الله تعالـﮯ

• - ﻗـﺪ ﻳﻈـﻦ ﺑﻌـﺾ ﺍﻟﻨَّﺎﺱ ﺃﻥَّ ﻣﻌـﻨﻰ ﺍﻟـﺮِّﻓﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﺗـﻲ ﻟﻠﻨـﺎﺱ ﻋﻠـﻰ ﻣـﺎ ﻳﺸﺘﻬـﻮﻥ ﻭﻳـﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ، ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻷﻣـﺮ ﻛـﺬﻟﻚ .

• - ﺑـﻞ ﺍﻟـﺮِّﻓﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴـﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨَّﺎﺱ ﺣﺴـﺐ ﺃﻭﺍﻣـﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﺳـﻮﻟﻪ ، ﻭﻟﻜـﻦ ﺗﺴـﻠﻚ ﺃﻗـﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻄـﺮﻕ ﻭﺃﺭﻓـﻖ ﺍﻟﻄـﺮﻕ ﺑـﺎﻟﻨَّﺎﺱ . ﻭﻻ ﺗﺸـﻖ ﻋﻠﻴـﻬﻢ ﻓـﻲ ﺷـﻲﺀ ﻟﻴـﺲ ﻋﻠﻴـﻪ ﺃﻣـﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﺳــﻮﻟﻪ.
اهـ . 

〖 ﺷـﺮح رﻳـﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤـﻴﻦ (٦٣٤/٣)〗

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ أَحَدُ السَلَفِ :

 نَظَرْتُ إِلَى الخَلْقِ؛
فَإِذَا كُلّ شَخْصٍ لَهُ مَحْبُوْبٌ،

فَإِذَا وَصَلَ إِلَى القَبْرِ فَارَقَهُ مَحْبُوْبُهُ؛ 
فَجَعَلْتُ مَحْبُوْبِيْ حَسَنَاتِيْ لِتَكُوْنَ فِيْ القَبْرِ مَعِيْ ".

 {مُخْتَصَر مِنْهَاجُ القَاصِدِيْن ٢٨}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشَّافِعِي رحمه الله:
 «إِنَّ لِلْعَقْلِ حَدًّا يَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ، كَمَا أَنَّ لِلْبَصَرِ حَدًّا يَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ» .
مناقب الشافعي لرازي (ص:207).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن عاشور:

"ومن هنا يقصر بعض العلماء، ويتوحَّل في خضخاض من الأغلاط حين يقصر في استنباط أحكام الشريعة على اعتصار الألفاظ، ويُوجِّه رأيه إلى اللفظ مقتنعًا به، فلا يزال يُقلِّبه ويحلله ويأمل أن يستخرج لبه، ويهمل ما قدمناه من الاستعانة بما يحف بالكلام من حافات القرائن والاصطلاحات والسياق"؛ (ابن عاشور، المقاصد، ص24)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمــر بن عبد العزيــز رحمه الله:

 : « أدركنا السلف وهم لا يرون العبادة في الصوم ولا في الصلاة ولكن في الكف عن أعراض الناس» ,

_ وعن أبي الدرداء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" من رد عن عرض أخيه رد الله عن وجهه النار يوم القيامة" رواه الترمذي

*_وقال سفيان الثوري هذا زمان السكوت ولزوم البيوت
والرضا بالقوت إلى أن تموت. 
.
التمهيـــــد ١٧/ ٤٤٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الشيخ محمد الخضر حسين - رحمه الله تعالى - :


والذي نرى أن الإصلاح يسود بالدعاية الحكيمة ، وقد يسود بقوة السلطان العادل متى كانت الأمة في عماية عن طريق الرشد ، وصمم من مواعظ الحكماء .

أما الباطل ؛ فإنما يسود بوجاهة أشياعه أو قوة سلطانهم .

وإذا تغلب باطل بالدعاية الماكرة ؛ فلأن أنصار الحق كانوا غارقين في نوم ثقيل .

ولا يرفع الباطل صوتَه إلا في بيئة غاب عنها الدعاة المصلحون .


[ فتاوى محمد الخضر حسين (ص٧٢٢_٧٢٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام عجيب عظيم الفائدة
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه صيد الخاطر فصل "الغضب غلبة من الشيطان"* 

*متى رأيت صاحبك قد غضب، وأخذ يتكلم بما لا يصلح، فلا ينبغي أن تعقد على ما يقوله خنصرًا ، ولا أن تؤاخذه به، فإن حاله حال السكران ، لا يدري ما يجري. بل اصبر لفورته، ولا تعول عليها ؛ فإن الشيطان قد غلبه، والطبع قد هاج، والعقل قد استتر .*

*ومتى أخذت في نفسك عليه، أو أجبته بمقتضى فعله، كنت كعاقل واجه مجنونًا، أو كمفيق عاتب مغمى عليه، فالذنب لك .*

*بل انظر بعين الرحمة، وتلمح تصريف القدر له، وتفرج في لعب الطبع به، واعلم أنه إذا انتبه، ندم على ما جرى، وعرف لك فضل الصبر .*

*وأقل الأقسام أن تسلمه فيما يفعل في غضبه إلى ما يستريح به.*

*وهذه الحالة ينبغي أن يتلمحها الولد عند غضب الوالد، والزوجة عند غضب الزوج، فتتركه يشتفي بما يقول، ولا تعول على ذلك، فسيعود نادمًا معتذراً .*

*ومتى قوبل على حالته ومقالته؛ صارت العداوة متمكنة، وجازى في الإفاقة على ما فعل في حقه وقت السكر .*

*وأكثر الناس على غير هذه الطريق: متى رأوا غضبان، قابلوه بما يقول ويعمل، وهذا على غير مقتضى الحكمة، بل الحكمة ما ذكرته، {وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ} [العنكبوت:٤٣] .*

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله:
*«ونحن لا ندعو إلى الثورات ولا الانقلابات فو الله ما نحب أن تقوم ثورة في العراق لأنها ستسفك دماء المسلمين ، ولا نحب أن تقوم ثورة في ليبيا لأن الدائرة ستكون على رؤوس المساكين ، وكذلك لا نحب أن تقوم ثورة في سوريا لأن الدائرة ستكون على المسلمين*»

فضائح ونصائح(105-106)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سئل الامام الشافعي رحمه الله عن مسأله فسكت فقيل : ألا تجيب؟
فقال :
حتى أدري الفضل في سكوتي أو في الجواب.

اعلام الموقعين124/6

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

(من ملأ قلبَه من الرضا بالقدر : ملأ الله صدره غنى وأمناً وقناعة.
   وفرّغ قلبه لمحبته والإنابة إليه والتوكل عليه) .

مدارج السالكين [٢٠٢/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

الناس لا يفصل بينهم النزاع إلا كتاب منزل من السماء وإذا ردوا إلى عقولهم فلكل واحد منهم عقل.

مجموع الفتاوى ١٦٣/٢٠.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو حيان الأندلسي : " .. وكذا عادة بلاد الأندلس ؛ لا يظهر من المرأة إلا عينها الواحدة " . انتهى ، من البحر المحيط ( 7/ 240 ) .1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

السنة وسط بين الغالي والجافي :

قال الحسن البصريّ- رحمه اللّه تعالى-: 
السّنّة، والّذي لا إله إلّا هو بين الغالي والجافي، فاصبروا عليها رحمكم اللّه، فإنّ أهل السّنّة كانوا أقلّ النّاس فيما مضى، وهم أقلّ النّاس فيما بقى:
الّذين لم يذهبوا مع أهل الإتراف في إترافهم، ولا مع أهل البدع في بدعهم، وصبروا على سنّتهم حتّى لقوا ربّهم، فكذلك إن شاء اللّه فكونوا

إغاثة اللهفان (1/ 70).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قبل أن تنصح استحضر ثلاثة أمور*

" *فَلَا بُد من هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة الْعلم والرفق وَالصَّبْر، الْعلم قبل الْأَمر وَالنَّهْي والرفق مَعَه وَالصَّبْر بعده.* " 

 *شيخ الاسلام -رحمه الله-*
 الاستقامة ( 2/233)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎قال ‎ابن القيم رحمه الله :

اللذة المحرمة ممزوجة بالقبح حال تناولها؛
مثمرة للألم بعد انقضائها؛ 
فإذا اشتدت الداعية منك إليها؛
ففكر في انقطاعها وبقاء قبحها وألمها.

فوائد الفوائد 417

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إن الفقيه هو الفقير وإنما***راءُ الفقير تجمعت أطرافها

وكثيرا ما يقترن الفقر بطلب العلم لأن العلماء قدموا لذة علم على لذة تحصيل متاع الدنيا فافتقروا، ولذا قال الشافعي "فقر العلماء فقر اختيار وفقر الجهال فقر اضطرار" 

[مناقب الشافعي - للبيهقي 2/149]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ  الذهبي رحمه الله بعد ذكر نسب نبينا الشريف:
«قلت: وسائر هذه الأسماء أعجمية، وبعضها لا يمكن ضبطه بالخط إلا تقريبا.
وقد قيل في قوله تعالى: {وفصيلته التي تؤويه} [المعارج: 13] ، فصيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنو عبد المطلب أعمامه وبنو أعمامه، وأما فخذه فبنو هاشم. قال: وبنو عبد مناف بطنه، وقريش عمارته، وبنو كنانة قبيلته، ومضر شعبته». 
سير اعلام النبلاء (31/1).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اقرأها أكثر من مرة !


قال وهب بن منبه لعطاء الخراساني رحمهما الله : *كان العلماء قبلنا قد استغنَوا بعلمهم عن دنيا غيرهم ؛ فكانوا لا يلتفتون إلى دُنيا غيرهم ، وكان أهلُ الدنيا يَبذلون لهم دنياهم رغبة في علمهم* .

*فأصبح أهل العلم (اليوم فينا) : يَبذلون لأهل الدنيا علمهم ، رغبة في دنياهم ، وأصبح أهل الدنيا قد زهدوا في علمهم ؛ لما رأَوا من سوء موضعهم عندهم* !

*فإياك وأبواب السلاطين ؛ فإن عند أبوابهم فِتنًا كمَبارك الإبل ، لا تُصيب من دنياهم شيئًا ؛ إلا وأصابك من دِينك مثله* !

ثم قال : يا عطاء !
▪ إنْ كان يُغنيكَ ما يكفيك ؛ فكلُّ عيشك يكفيك .
▪ وإن كان لا يُغنيك ما يكفيك ؛ فليس شيء يكفيك !

*إنما بطنُكَ بحرٌ من البحور ، ووَادٍ من الأودية ، لا يَسعُه إلا التراب* .


[ حلية الأولياء (4/29-30) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكرَ  ابن القَيِّمِ الخِصَال الَّتي ينبغِي أن يتَحَلَّى بها مَن يطلُب الإمَامَة في الدِّين والعلم، فَذَكَرَ اثنين وعشرين خصلةً، ردَّها بعد ذَ ٰلِكَ إلَى أمرينِ، فقالَ: (ومِلَاكُ ذَ ٰلِكَ هَجْرُ العوائِدِ، وقطعُ العلائقِ).

هَجْرِ العَوائِدِ: تركُ ما جَرَتْ عليه عادةُ النَّاسِ.

قطعِ العَلَائِقِ: الصِّلَاتُ الحائلةُ بينَ العبدِ وبينَ مَطلُوبِه.

وزاد ابن القيِّم في موضعٍ آخرَ (رفضَ العوائِقِ)، وفَرَّقَ بينهَا وبَينَ العَلَائِقِ 
بأَنَّ العوائقَ هيَ الحوادِثُ الخارجيَّة - أيْ: التي تعرض للعبد من غيره -، 
وأنَّ العَلَائِقَ هيَ التَّعلُّقَاتُ الدَّاخليَّة القَلْبيَّة.


فتحصيلُ المطلوباتِ يرجعُ إلى ثلاثةِ أصولٍ: 

 أحدها: هَجْرُ العَوائِدِ.
وثانيها: قَطْعُ العَلَائِقِ.
 وثالثها: رَفْضُ العَوائِقِ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قالَ الإمام ابن القيِّم، رَحِمَهُ اللهُ: 

"فالأقوال الباطلة مصدرها وعد الشّيطان وتمنّيه؛ فإنّ الشّيطان يمنّي أصحابها الظفر بالحق وإدراكه، ويعدهم الوصول إليه من غير طريقه، فكل مبطل فله نصيب من قوله: ﴿يعدهم ويُمنّيهم وما يعدهم الشّيطان إِلا غرورا﴾".

["إغاثة اللّهفان" (١٠٧/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إن انهدام مساجد الإسلام كلها حتى ما يبقى منها حجر على حجر اهون في نظر الإسلام نفسه من دخول الإلحاد على قلب شاب مؤمن أو وصول الأذى إلى عرض فتاة مسلمة. والإسلام لبث ثلاث عشرة سنة من غير جامع، ولكنه لا يبقى ساعة بغير إيمان ولا أخلاق.

كلمات صغيرة
 علي الطنطاوي ص ٢٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

القلب وعاء إذا امتلأ بشيء لم يبق للشيء الآخر محل، 
فإذا امتلأ بحب الدنيا انشغل عن حب الله عز وجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصار الإنسان ليس له هم إلا الكسب.

(شرح بلوغ المرام / ج9 / ص 366)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي- رحمه الله- :

" إذا لزم النقد ، فلا يكون الباعث عليه الحقد ، وليكن موجهًا إلىٰ الآراء بالتمحيص ، لا إلىٰ الأشخاص بالتنقيص " .

{ آثار الإبراهيمي ( ٦٧/٣ ) }.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ أبو حاتم ابنُ حبان رحمه الله : 

" *والعاقل لا يصادق المتلون ولا يؤاخي المتقلب* " .

روضة العقلاء ( 103 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *ليس العلم كثرة النقل والبحث والكلام .. ولكن : نور يميز به صحيح الأقوال من سقيمها ؛ وحقها من باطلها* .

[ اجتماع الجيوش (٢/٨٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قتيبة رحمه الله 

"إذا فـاتكَ الأدبُ فالـزَمِ الصَّـمت"

عيون الأخبار (٢/ ١٩٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

*«للأخلاق حدٌّ متى جاوزته صارت عدواناً ومتى قصرت عنه كان نقصاً ومهانة.»*

الفوائد (٢٥١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(خير العلم ما ضُبط أصله، واستُذكر فرعُه، وقاد إلى الله تعالى، ودلّ على مايرضاه).

‏التمهيد لابن عبد البر14/131

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: الْمُؤْمِنُ يَعْمَلُ بِالطَّاعَاتِ وَهُوَ مُشْفِق وَجِل خَائِفٌ، وَالْفَاجِرُ يَعْمَلُ بِالْمَعَاصِي وَهُوَ آمِنٌ " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري: 
""المال في هذا الزمان سلاح المؤمن"".
:
إصلاح المال لابن أبي الدنيا رقم: 79. ط: مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية. سنة: 1414هـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فقِفْ وقفةً في حال الكتابة، وتأمَّلْ حالَك وقد أمسكتَ القلمَ وهو جماد، ووضعتَه على القرطاس وهو جماد، فيتولَّدُ من بينهما أنواعُ الحِكَمِ، وأصنافُ العلوم، وفنونُ المراسلات، والخُطَب، والنَّظم، والنَّثر، وجوابات المسائل! 

فمن الذي أجرى تلك المعاني على قلبك، ورَسَمها في ذهنك، ثمَّ أجرى العباراتِ الدالّة عليها على لسانك، ثم حرّك بها بنانَك حتى صارت نقشا عجيبا، معناه أعجبُ من صورته، فتقضي به مآربك، وتبلغ به حاجة في صدرك، وترسله إلى الأقطار النَّائية، والجهات المتباعدة، فيقوم مقامك، ويُترجِم عنك، ويتكلَّم على لسانك، ويقوم مقامَ رسولك، ويُجدي عليك ما لا يُجدي من ترسله = سوى من علَّم بالقلم، علَّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم!"

*[مفتاح دار السعادة: ابن القيم]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم ــ رحمه الله ــ : 

فسبحان الله كم من قلب منكوس وصاحبه لا يشعر ! وقلب ممسوخ، وقلب مخسوف به ! وكم من مفتون بثناء الناس عليه، ومغرور بستر الله عليه، ومستدَرج بنعم الله عليه ! وكل هذه عقوبات وإهانة، ويظن الجاهل أنها كرامة . 

(الداء والدواء ٢٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي -رحمه الله- (في خطبة عيد ) :

:" أما والله لو ملكتَ النطقَ يا عيدُ لأقسمتَ بالله، ولقلتَ لهذه الجموع المهيضة الهضيمة من أتباع محمد يا قوم: ما أخلف العيد، وما أخلفتم من ربكم المواعيد، ولكنكم أخلفتم، وأسلفتم الشر؛ فجزيتم بما أسلفتم [وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْناً](النور: 55).
فلو أنكم آمنتم حق الإيمان، وعملتم الصالحات التي جاء بها القرآن، ومنها جمعُ الكلمة، وإعدادُ القوة، ومحو التنازع من بينكم، لأنجز الله لكم وعده، وجعلكم خلائف الأرض، ولكنكم تنازعتم ففشلتم، وذهبت ريحكم، وما ظلمكم الله، ولكن ظلمتم أنفسكم.
أيها المسلمون: عيدُكُم مُبارك إذا أردتم، سعيد إذا استعددتم، لا تظنوا أن الدعاء وحده يرد الاعتداء؛ إن مادة: دعا يدعو لا تنسخ مادة: عدا يعدو، وإنما ينسخها أعَدَّ يُعِدُّ، واستعدَّ يستعدُّ، فأعدوا، واستعدوا تزدهر أعيادكم، وتظهر أمجادكم."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قــال ابن رجب - رحمه الله -. 
" وإذا كان الإنسان تَسُوؤه سَيئَتُه ، ويَعمل لأجلها عَملاً صَالحًا كان ذلك دَلِيلاً على إيمانه ". 
فتح الباري ٣ / ٢٨

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصٌ، عَنْ مُجَالِدٍ، عَنِالشَّعْبِيّ  ِ، قَالَ‏:‏ دَخَلَ شَابٌّ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ عَلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ فَأَغْلَظَلَهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ‏:‏ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، أَنْهَاك عَنِ السُّلْطَانِ، إنَّالسُّلْطَان  َ يَغْضَبُ غَضَبَ الصَّبِيِّ وَيَأْخُذُ أَخْذَ الأَسَدِ‏.‏ [رواه ابن أبي شيبة]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

 عامة الفتن التي وقعت من أعظم أسبابها قلةُ الصبر إذ الفتنة لها سببان : إمّا ضعف العلم ، وإمّا ضعف الصبر ، فإنّ الجهل والظلم أصل الشر ، وفاعل الشر إنما يفعله لجهله بأنّه شر ، ولكون نفسه تريده ، فبالعلم يزول الجهل ، وبالصبر يُحبسُ الهوى والشهوة ، فتزول الفتنة ».
[ الفروع لابن مفلح (10/181) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال معالي الشيخ العلامة الدكتور :
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان - حفظه الله ورعاه - ..

( إذا كنتم تريدون النَّجاة لأنفسكم اشتغلوا بالعلم ، واحفظوا ألسنتكم ، فالزَّمان زمان فتنة ، خصوصا بعد أن كثرت الشبهات 

فقد تأتي الفتن باسم الدِّين ، وباسم العلم والعلماء ، احذروا من هذا ، واشتغلوا بطلب العلم ، والإقبال على طاعة الله .

واحذروا من أولئك الذين يصطادون في الماء العكر ، لأنَّهم يستخرجون الكلام منكم وينشرونه بين النَّاس ، فيحمل الكلام على غير محمله ، ويُقَوَّل القائل ما لَمْ يقل ، لا سيما وهناك أدوات تسجيل ، تسجل كلامك وأنت لا تدري ) .

انظر : ( شرح كتاب الكبائر ) ، [ ص : ١٢٦ ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الأقدار غالبة ، والعاقبة غائبة ، فلا ينبغي  لأحد أن يغتر بظاهر الحال ، ومن ثم شُرع الدعاء بالثبات على الدين ، وحسن الخاتمة "
ابن حجر في الفتح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وأكثر من أفرد بترجمة على تتابع القرون هو: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ...... فقد بلغت الكتب المفردة عنه نحو ٢٠٠ كتاب.

الشيخ بكر أبو زيد 
المدخل المفصل
١ / ٤٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله لبعض أصحابه : يا أخي ! عليك بتقوى الله و صدق اللسان , فإنه ما أوتي العبد شيئًا في الدنيا أحسن من لسان صادق .

  الذخائر و الأعلاق في آداب النفوس و مكارم الأخلاق  –  الإشبيلي / 216 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله*

من لم يكن له همة إلا بطنه وفرجه عُد من البهائم، 
والهمة تبلغ الرتبة العالية لأن الناس بهمتهم

روضة العقلاء" (253)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:* 


‏العلم الخالي من التربية ضرره أكثر من نفعه، وما أصيب المسلمون في عزّتهم إلاّ يوم فارقت التربية الصالحة العلمَ، وكم شقيَ أصحاب العلم المجرّد بالعلم وأشقوا أممهم، والسعادة غايةٌ لا يُسلك إليها طريقُ العلم وحده من غير أن تصاحبه التربية...
[«الآثار» محمد البشير الإبراهيمي:(٤/ ١٧٣).]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي:

 " أعقل الناس محسن خائف ، وأحمق الناس مسيء آمن"

التبصرة لابن الجوزي ١/ ٣٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب - رحمه الله-:
[وأبو بكر كثيراً ما ينقل كلام أحمد بالمعنى الذي يفهمه منه، فيقع فيه تغييرٌ شديدٌ ❗]

القواعد (تحقيق مشهور) ١٩٤/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"إذا اتسعت العقول وتصوراتها اتسعت عباراتها، وإذا ضاقت العقول والعبارات والتصورات بقي صاحبها كأنه محبوس العقل واللسان، كما يصيب أهل المنطق اليوناني تجدهم من أضيق الناس علمًا وبيانًا، وأعجزهم تصوُّرًا وتعبيرا" ينظر:  الرد على المنطقيين (ص: 166)، مجموع الفتاوى (9/158).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله:
فالصلاة إقبال على الله وحق أن تؤخذ الزينة لذلك وأن يتطيب العبد إن أمكن

المنظار ص84

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:*

‏إن في دوام الذكر في الطريق والبيت ، والحضر والسفر ، والبقاع ؛ 

تكثيرا لشهود العبد يوم القيامة ، 
 *فإن البقعة والدار ، والجبل والأرض ، تشهد للذاكر يوم القيامة.*

‏ *الوابل الصيب : ٨١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المعاداةُ بعد الخُلّةِ فاحشةٌ عظيمة،
‏لا يليق بالعاقل ارتكابها.
‏-روضة العقلاء : ١٣٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
" ولهذا مضت السنة بأن الشروع في العلم ... يلزمُ كالشروع في الحج "  مجموع الفتاوىٰ      (١٨٦/٢٨) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[قيل للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني_تغمده الله برحمته_: يا سيدي إنَّ لَكَ بِــ[فتح الباري] المِنَّة على البخاري، فقال له:(قصمتَ ظهري)!]|•
الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر: ٣/ ١٠٢٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"ينبغي للفقيه ألا يكون أجنبيًّا عن باقي العلوم فإنه لا يكون فقيهًا، بل يأخذ من كل علم بحظ، ثم يتوفر على الفقه، فإنه عزّ الدنيا والآخرة". 

صيد الخاطر (ص: 177).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الآجري - رحمه الله -:

" الفتنة يفتضح عندها خلقٌ كثير ".

الشريعة( ١/ ٢٣١ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:
«أي بَنيّ، *عاشروا* الناس معاشرة إن عشتم حنُّوا إليكم
وإن متم بكوا عليكم».

[مداراة الناس لابن أبي الدنيا ص46]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(البَخِيلُ فَقِيرٌ لا يُؤجَر على فَقْرِه) .

ابن القيم  رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ في الفتح تحت باب ما ذكر في الحجر الأسود: اﻋﺘﺮﺽ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻟﻤﻠﺤﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ اﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺳﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﺧﻄﺎﻳﺎ اﻟﻤﺸﺮﻛﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﺒﻴّﻀﻪ ﻃﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﺘﻮﺣﻴﺪ؟ ﻭﺃﺟﻴﺐ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﻦ ﻗﺘﻴﺒﺔ: ﻟﻮ ﺷﺎء اﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻜﺎﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺃﺟﺮﻯ اﻟﻠﻪ اﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺄﻥ اﻟﺴﻮاﺩ ﻳﺼﺒﻎ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺼﺒﻎ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻌﻜﺲ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺒﻴﺎﺽ. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ اﻟﻤﺤﺐ اﻟﻄﺒﺮﻱ: ﻓﻲ ﺑﻘﺎﺋﻪ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺼﻴﺮﺓ؛ ﻓﺈﻥ اﻟﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎ ﺇﺫا ﺃﺛﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺤﺠﺮ اﻟﺼﻠﺪ ﻓﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ اﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺃﺷﺪ.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ المعلمي رحمه الله:
وكم من عالم أخطأ في مسألة فلم يهتم إخوانه من العلماء بأن يزوروه  ويذاكروه فيها ، أو يكاتبوه في شأنها ، بل غاية ما يصنع أحدهم أن ينشر اعتراضه في  مجلة أو رسالة يشنع على ذلك العالم ويجهله ، أو يبدعه ويكفره،  فتكون النتيجة عكس المطلوب ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى -: 

وقد دل العقل والنقل والفطرة وتجارب الأمم على اختلاف أجناسها ومللها ونحلها على أن التقرب إلى رب العالمين، وطلب مرضاته، والبر والإحسان إلى خلقه من أعظم الأسباب الجالبة لكل خير، وأضدادها من أكبر الأسباب الجالبة لكل شر، فما استُجْلبِت نعمُ الله واستُدفعت نقمه بمثل طاعته، والتقرب إليه، والإحسان إلى خلقه".*

 [الجواب الكافي، ص: 30].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من فقه الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر :*

*قال طالب للإمام أحمد : إذا أمرت* *شخصاً بمعروف فلم ينته ؟*

*قال الإمام أحمد : ( دعه ؛ إن زدت عليه ذهب الأمر بالمعروف ، وصرت منتصراً لنفسك ) .*

[الآداب الشرعية ١ /٢٥٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي: "ما فزعت من الفقر قط" (السير: [10/97]).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏( لفظ المجمل والمطلق والعام كان في اصطلاح الأئمة كالشافعي وأحمد وأبي عبيد وإسحاق وغيرهم سواء ).

الفتاوى لابن تيمية (391/7).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:

(إذا قَسَا القلبُ قَحِطَتِ العينُ.)
الفوائد: (ص١٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الحميد بن باديس
      -رحمه الله-: 

▪️«وفي المغرب لما قام المجاهد محمد 
       بن عبدالكريم الخطابي -رحمه الله- 
       بالجهاد ضد المستعمر الاسباني؛ تألّب 
       عليه مشايخ الطرق الصوفية وخانوه 
       في كثير من المواقع».

الإنحرافات العقدية والعلمية  (٥٤٤/١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ*ﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻠِﺢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﺍﻹ*ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ* 
*ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﻃﻠَﺒﺘَﻪُ 

*"ﻻ* ﻳﻀﺮّﻛﻢ ﺿَﻌْﻒ ﺣﻈِّﻜﻢ ﻣِﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠْﻢ*
*ﺇﺫﺍ ﻭَﻓُﺮَ ﺣﻈُّﻜﻢ ﻣِﻦ ﺍﻷ*ﺧﻼ*ﻕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻠﺔ،*
*ﻓﺈﻥ ﺃﻣﺘﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷ*ﺧﻼ*ﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺋﻞ*
*ﺃﺷﺪ ﻭﺃﻭﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﺟﺘﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ؛*
*ﻷ*ﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻨﻴﻌﺔ*
*ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺺٍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ،*
*ﻭﻟﻜﻦ* 
*ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺺٍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷ*ﺧﻼ*ﻕ❗".*

ﻋﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺼﺎﺋﺮ ﺹ 296

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل -رحمه الله- : 

[من أحب الرياسة طلب عيوب الناس] 
الآداب الشرعية ( 240/2 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪️قال ابن رجب رحمه اللَّه:
"من نزل به الشَّيب فهو بمنزلة الحامل الَّتي تمَّت شهور حملها فما تنتظر إلَّا الولادة.
كذلك صاحب الشَّيب لا ينتظر إلَّا الموت فقبيحٌ منه الإصرار على الذَّنب".
لطائف المعارف(346)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله:
‏" عليك بكثرة المعروف يؤنسك الله في قبرك ، واجتنب المحرمات كلها تجد حلاوة الإيمان ".
‏حلية الأولياء (٨٢/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

هل يكفر من تلبس بالشرك  الأكبر  جهلا من المسلمين؟


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


" وهذا الشرك إذا قامت على الإنسان الحجة فيه ولم ينته وجب قتله كقتل أمثاله من المشركين ولم يدفن في مقابر المسلمين ولم يصلَّ عليه وأما إذا كان جاهلا لم يبلغه العلم ولم يعرف حقيقة الشرك الذي قاتل عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المشركين فإنه لا يحكم بكفره ولا سيما وقد كثر هذا الشرك في المنتسبين إلى الإسلام ومن اعتقد مثل هذا قربة وطاعة فإنه ضال باتفاق المسلمين وهو بعد قيام الحجة كافر " اه*

جامع المسائل ( ٣ / ١٤٥ - ١٥١ ) دار عالم الفوائد، تحقيق الشيخ عزير شمس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

ﻭﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢِ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏِ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ اﻹﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﻭاﻟﺪﻳﻦ، ﻭﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺃﻧﺒﺎء اﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﻴﻦ :

ﻇﻬﻮﺭ اﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻹﻓﻚ اﻟﻤﺒﻴﻦ

[ ‏الجواب الصحيح ١/ ٨٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اعلم ان اول تلبيس ابليس على الناس صدّهم عن العلم لأن العلم نور فإذا أطفأ مصابيحهم خبّطهم في الظلام كيف شاء

تلبيس ابليس《١\٣٨٩》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« و من المعلوم أن مجرد نفور النافرين أو محبة الموافقين = لا يدل علي صحة القول و لا فساده ، إلا إذا كان بهدًى من الله ، بل الٱستدلال بذلك ٱستدلالٌ بٱتباع الهوىٰ بغير هدي من الله . فإن ٱتباع الإنسان لما يهواه هو أخذ القول و الفعل الذي يحبه و رد القول و الفعل الذي يبغضه بلا هدى من الله ؛ قال تعالى : { و إن كثيرا ليضلون بأهوائهم بغير علم }  .. » ٱه*.*

  فتاوىٰ ٱبن تيمية , (4/189) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:-
"‏الشيطان أحرص ما يكون على الإنسان عندما يهمُّ بالخير أو يدخل فيه فهو يشتد عليه حينئذٍ ليقطعه عنه"
 إغاثة اللهفان| ١٦٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَال القَاضِي عِيَاض:
سَمعتُ الإمامَ أبا مُحمَّدٍ التَّمِيمِيَّ يقولُ:
《يَقْبُحُ بِكُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَفِيدُوا مِنَّا ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُونَا فَلَا تَتَرَحَّمُوا عَلَيْنَا》 

الغُنية / ١٣٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سَمِعَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ رَجُلًا يَقُولُ: 
اللَّهُمَّ لَا تُحْوِجْنِي لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ 

فقَالَ : « هَذَا رَجُلٌ تَمَنَّى الْمَوْتَ »
لأنه ما من حيٍّ إلا وهو يحتاجُ إلى غيره !

 ▪ذكَـرهُ العَجْلُوني في
 « كشف الخفاء» (١٨٩/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"كل من لا يتلمح العواقب ولا يستعدّ لما يجوز وقوعه فليس بكامل العقل". 

صيد الخاطر (ص: 297).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد :

"صاحب الحديث عندنا: من يعمل بالحديث"
"فتح المغيث" للسخاوي (٣/ ٢٩٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي في معجم شيوخه مترجما لشيخه ابن تيمية:

" ولقد نصر السنة المحضة، والطريقة السلفية، *واحتج لَهَا ببراهين ومقدمات، وأمور لَمْ يسبق إِلَيْهَا، وأطلق عبارات أحجم عَنْهَا الأولون والآخرون وهابوا، وجسر هُوَ عَلَيْهَا*، حَتَّى قام عَلَيْهِ خلق من علماء مصر والشام قياما لا مزيد عَلَيْهِ، وبدعوه وناظروه وكابروه، وَهُوَ ثابت لا يداهن ولا يحابي، بَل يَقُول الحق المرَّ الَّذِي أدَّاه إِلَيْهِ اجتهاده... "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الزملكاني عن ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
كان الفقهاء من سائر الطوائف إذا جلسوا معه استفادوا في مذاهبهم منه مالم يكن عرفوه قبل ذلك.

العقود الدرية لابن عبدالهادي صـ ١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :
ما من نفس إلا وفيها ما في نفس فرعون، إلا أنه قدر فأظهر، وغيره عجز فأضمر.

الفتاوى ( ٨ / ٢١٧) و ( ١٤ / ٣٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى: ‏{ وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالآيَاتِ إِلا تَخْوِيفًا}  

عن قتادة - رحمه اللہ - قال: «وإن الله يخوّف الناس بما شاء من آية لعلهم يعتبرون، أو يذكَّرون، أو يرجعون، ذُكر لنا أن الكوفة رجفت على عهد ابن مسعود، فقال:

" يأيها الناس إن ربكم يستعتبكم فأعتبوه "»

الطبري

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الكبير أبوعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري في كتابه الماتع " اللغة العربية بين اللغة والمثال " ( 126 - 127 ) :
" إن لكتابة ابن حزم أربع مميزات : طراوة الأسلوب واستيعاب الحجج .. ووجهات النظر .. وماقد يتبادر للذهن أنه يصلح حجة للخصم ، وإيضاح الكلام : بالتقسيم .. والترتيب .. والتكرار بصيغ مختلفة تعطي معنى واحدا ، والإكثار من الأمثلة ، وقوة الحجة " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"كتب الفحول من فقهاء السنة أمثال ابن تيمية وابن القيم والشوكاني، تُربّي ملكة البيان كما تربّي ملكة البرهان"

‏البشير الإبراهيمي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"ولا نعرف في كتب علماء السنّة أنفع في الجمع بين النقل والعقل ؛ من كتب شيخي الإسلام ابن تيميّة
 وابن القيّم"

‏ رشيد رضا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَال يَحيى بن مُعاذ رحمَه الله :

”  يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ لا يَزَالُ دِينُكَ مُتَمَزِّقاً 

 ؛ مَا دَامَ الْقَلْبُ بِحُبِّ الدُّنْيَا مُتَعَلِّقاً  ”

 (الحلية || ١٠/٥٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله:

"إنّ طلب العلم فريضة، وإنّه شفاء للقلوب المريضة.
وَإِنَّ أهم ما على العبد معرفته؛ دينه، الذي معرفته والعمل به سبب لدخول الجنة، والجهل به وإضاعته سبب لدخول النار.
أعاذنا الله منها" اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن أبي حاتم: «سمعت أبا زرعة يقول كتب إليَّ إسحاق ابن راهويه: لا يهولنك الباطل فإن للباطل جولة ثم يتلاشى».

‏«الجرح والتعديل» ٣٤٢/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ قال العلامة ابن السعدي رحمه الله :

وكثير من الناس ، تخفى عليه كثير من المعاصي ، خصوصا معاصي القلب ، كالكبر والعجب والرياء ، ونحو ذلك ، حتى إنه يكون به كثير منها ، وهو لا يحس به ولا يشعر ، وهذا من الإعراض عن العلم ، وعدم البصيرة .

 تيسير الكريم الرحمن : (٢٧١/١)
-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

 قَدْ عُرِفَ بِالِاضْطـِرَار  ِ مِنْ دِينِ الْإِسْلَامِ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَشْرَعْ لِصَالِـحِي أُمَّتِهِ وَعُبَّادِهِمْ وَزُهَّادِهِمْ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعـُوا عَلَى اسْتِمَاعِ الْأَبْيَاتِ الْمُلَحـَّنَةِ مَعَ ضَرْبٍ بِالـْكَفِّ أَوْ ضَرْبٍ بِالْـقَضِيبِ أَوْ الـدُّفِّ .

كَمَا لَـمْ يُبَحْ لِأَحَدِ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ عَنْ مُتَابَعَتِهِ وَاتِّبَاعِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ مِنْ الـْكِتَابِ وَالْحـِكْمَةِ لَا فِي بَاطِنِ الْأَمْرِ وَلَا فِي ظَاهِرِهِ وَلَا لِـعَامِّيِّ وَلَا لِخـَاصِّي،ِّ 

وَلـَكِنْ رَخـَّصَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَنْوَاعٍ مِنْ اللـَّهْوِ فِي الـْعُرْسِ وَنَحْـوِهِ كَمَا رَخَّـصَ لِلنِّسَاءِ أَنْ يَضْرِبْنَ بِالـدُّفِّ فِي الْأَعْرَاسِ وَالْأَفْرَاحِ .

 وَأَمـَّا الـرِّجَالُ عَلَى عَهْدِهِ فـَلَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ يَضْرِبُ بِدُفِّ وَلَا يُصَفِّقُ بِكَفِّ بَلْ قَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { الـتَّصْفِيقُ لِلـنِّسَاءِ وَالتَّسْبِيحُ لِلرِّجَالِ } { وَلـَعَنَ الْمُتَشَبِّهَا  تِ مِنْ الـنِّسَاءِ بِالـرِّجَالِ . والمتشبهين مِنْ الـرِّجَالِ بِالـنِّسَاء ِ} " .

 وَلـَمَّا كَانَ الْـغِنَاءُ وَالـضَّرْبُ بِالـدُّفِّ وَالـْكَفِّ مِنْ عَمَلِ الـنِّسَاءِ كَانَ الـسَّلَفُ يُسَمُّونَ مَنْ يَفْعَـلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الـرِّجَالِ مُخـَنَّثًا وَيُسَمُّونَ الـرِّجَالَ الـْمُغَنِّينَ مَخـَانِيث، وَهَذَا مَشْهـُورٌ فِي كَلَامِهِمْ .

[ مجموع الـفتاوى (٥٦٥/١١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تَيمِيَّة عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

• - ﻓَﺈﻥَّ ﺁﺩَﻡَ - ﻋَﻠَﻴﻪِ اﻟﺴَّﻼﻡُ - ﻟَﻤَّﺎ ﺃَﺫﻧﺐَ ﺗَﺎﺏَ ؛ ﻓَﺎﺟﺘَﺒَﺎﻩُ ﺭﺑُّﻪُ ﻭﻫَﺪَاﻩُ ،

• - ﻭﺇﺑﻠِﻴﺲُ ﺃَﺻﺮَّ ﻭاﺳﺘَﻜﺒَﺮ ﻭاﺣﺘَﺞَّ ﺑِﺎﻟﻘَﺪﺭِ ؛ ﻓَﻠَﻌَﻨَﻪُ ﻭﺃﻗْﺼَﺎﻩُ !

• - ﻓَﻤَﻦ ﺗَﺎﺏَ ﻛَﺎﻥ = ﺁﺩَﻣِﻴًّﺎ ،

• - ﻭﻣَﻦ ﺃَﺻَﺮَّ ﻭاﺣﺘَﺞَّ ﺑِﺎﻟﻘَﺪَﺭِ ﻛَﺎﻥَ ﺇﺑﻠِﻴﺴِﻴًﺎ.

• - ﻓَﺎﻟﺴُّﻌَﺪَا  ءُ = يَتَّبِعُون ﺃَﺑَﺎﻫُﻢ ﺁﺩَﻡ ،

• - ﻭاﻷﺷﻘِﻴَﺎءُ = يَتَّبِعُون ﻋَﺪُّﻭَﻫُﻢ ﺇﺑﻠِﻴﺲ .

مَجمُوعُ الفتَاوَي || (٨/٢٤٣) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَال ابن تيميةرحمه الله: 

"مِنْ تَمَامِ نِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْ يُنْزِلَ بِهِمْ مِنْ الشِّدَّةِ وَالضُّرِّ مَا يُلْجِئُهُمْ إلَى تَوْحِيدِهِ، فَيَدْعُونَهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ، وَيَرْجُونَهُ لَا يَرْجُونَ أَحَدًا سِوَاهُ، فَتَتَعَلَّقُ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِهِ لَا بِغَيْرِهِ، فَيَحْصُلُ لَهُمْ مِنْ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَيْهِ، وَالْإِنَابَةِ إلَيْهِ، وَحَلَاوَةِ الْإِيمَانِ وَذَوْقِ طَعْمِهِ، وَالْبَرَاءَةِ مِنْ الشِّرْكِ مَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ نِعْمَةً عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ زَوَالِ الْمَرَضِ وَالْخَوْفِ، أَوْ الْجَدْبِ أَوْ الضُّرِّ، وَمَا يَحْصُلُ لِأَهْلِ التَّوْحِيدِ الْمُخْلِصِينَ لِلَّهِ الدِّينَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَنْ يُعَبِّرَ عَنْهُ مَقَالٌ، وَلِكُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ نَصِيبٌ بِقَدْرِ إيمَانِهِ،"
وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ لَقَدْ بُورِكَ لَك فِي حَاجَةٍ أَكْثَرْتَ فِيهَا مِنْ قَرْعِ بَابِ سَيِّدِك."

الآداب الشرعية٢/ ١٨٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

فإنَّ مَنْ لم يرَ نعمة الله عليه
إلا في مأكله ومشربه وعافية بدنه
فليس له نصيبٌ مِن العقل البتة
فنعمة الله بالإسلام و الإيمان
وجذب عبده إلىٰ الإقبال عليه والتلذذ بطاعته
فهي من أعظم النعم وهذا إنما يُدرك : بنور العقل وهداية التوفيق 

مدارج السالكين 277/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد البشير اﻹبراهيمي رحمه اللہ:

«أَيّ شباب الإِسلام:

إنَّ أوَّل أمَّتكم شبيه بآخرها عزوفًا عن الفضائل، وانغماسًا في الرَّذائل !

فلم يزل بها هذا القُرآن حتى أخرج من رُعاة الغنم رُعاة الأُمم !

وأخرج من خمول الأميِّة إِلَى أعلام العلم والحكمة !

فإن زعم زاعِم أَنَّ الزَّمان غير الزَّمان فقولوا له : ولكن الإنسان هُو الإنسان ! »

﴿الآثار || (١٦٤\١)﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏#الدولة_العثما

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

لما*عرف*الموفقون  *قدرالْحَيَاة*ال  دُّنْيَا وَقلة الْمقَام فِيهَا أماتوا فيها الْهوى طلباً لحياة الْأَبَد*.

《الفوائد٤٦》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال اﻹمام ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالي  :
‏" الله يجعل لأوليائه عند ابتلائهم مخارج وإنما يتأخر ذلك عن بعضهم في بعض الأوقات تهذيباً وزيادةً لهم في الثواب " .
‏فتح الباري ج٦ ص٤٨٣ 

‏قال التابعي الجليل زبيد اليامي :
‏أسكتتني كلمة ابن مسعود عشرين سنه وهي:
‏[ من كان كلامه لا يوافق فعله فإنما يُوبخ نفسه ]
‏
عيون الأخبار ج٢ ص١٧٩

قال ابن سعدي رحمه الله تعالى:
وتمام الاستقامة بمعرفة الخير والاجتهاد في فعله، ومعرفة الشر والاجتهاد في تركه.
الفواكه الشهية ج١٣٨

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
"إذا انقطع عن الناس نور النبوة ؛ وقعوا في ظلمة الفتن، وحدثت البدع والفجور، ووقع الشر بينهم"
مجموع الفتاوى ج١٧ ص٣١٠ 

قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
كيف تضيعون الصلاة، وهي الصلة بينكم وبين ربكم
إذا لم يكن بينكم وبين ربكم صلة، فأين العبودية
 الضياء اللامع ص١٣٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( كثرة العلم من غير عمل = مادةٌْ للذنوب )

الراغب الأصفهاني / الذريعة الى مكارم الشريعة...ص 148.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كلامٌ نفيسٌ*!

قال *شيخُ الجزائرِ البشيرُ الإبراهيميّ* رحمه الله:
*ولو كان المسلمُ مسلمًا حقّا لعرف نفسَه، ولو عرف نفسَه لعرف أخاه، ولو عرف أخاه لكان قوّيًا به في المعنى، كثيرًا به في المادة*! ويوم نصل إلى هذه الدرجة نكون قد *أعدنا تاريخ الإسلام من جديد* ...
إنك لترى للمسلمين وجودًا في كل قطر، وتسمع عنهم نبأ في كل ناحية، ولكنهم *متفرقون* في زمن أصبح فيه *التكتل شرطًا للحياة*، *ومتباعدون* في وقت أصبح فيه *التقارب أساسًا للقوّة*، *ومتناكرون* في عصر أصبح فيه *التعارف أقوى وسائل التعاون*، *ومنصرفون عن الجامعة الإسلامية الواسعة إلى جوامع أخرى ضيقة الآفاق* من جنسية وإقليمية في هذا الزمن الذي يتداعى فيه أتباع الأديان القديمة، ومعتنقو النحل الحديثة، إلى التجمع حول المبادئ الروحية أو الفكرية!

[ آثاره: (2/386) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

” فإن الإنسان قد يعرف أن الحق مع غيره ومع هذا يجحد ذلك لحسده إياه ، أو لطلب علوه عليه ، أو لهوى النفس ، ويحمله ذلك الهوى على أن يعتدي عليه ويرد ما يقول بكل طريق ، وهو في قلبه يعلم أن الحق معه “ .

مجموع الفتاوى١٩١/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي رحمه الله:
"وصحّ من وجوهٍ أنّ عثمان قرأ القرآن كلّه في ركعة." اه 
تاريخ الإسلام
سير أعلام النبلاء ٢٨ / ١٥٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله :

( ﻣَﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ : ﻓﺈﻥَّ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻬﺒﻪ ﻓﺮﺍﺳﺔً ﻳَﻌﺮﻑ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺛﻢ ؛ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﻥَّ ﻧﻔﺴَﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﻟﻪ ، ﻭﻻﺗﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻟﻪ ، ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ) .

 ﺷﺮﺡ ﺑﻠﻮﻍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻡ (٣٣/١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حديث عبدالرحمن بن يعمر الديلي، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الحجّ عرفة"

أخرجه الخمسة وغيرهم
قال وكيع: هذا الحديث أمّ المناسك.
وذكره الدارقطني في "الإلزامات" ١٥٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"والقلب فقيرٌ بالذاتِ إلى الله مِن وجهين: 

*▪مِن جِهة العبادة؛ وهي العلة الغائيَّة،* 

*▫ومِن جِهة الاستعانة والتوكل؛ وهي العِلَّة الفاعلة،* 

فالقلب لا يَصلُح ولا يُفلح، ولا ينعم ولا يُسرُّ ولا يلتذُّ ولا يطيبُ، ولا يسكُن ولا يطمئنُّ إلاَّ بعبادة ربِّه وحبِّه والإنابة إليه، 

ولو حصَل له كل ما يلتذُّ به مِن المخلوقات لم يطمئنَّ ولم يسكُنْ؛ 

إذ فيه فقرٌ ذاتي إلى ربِّه مِن حيث هو معبودُه ومحبوبُه ومطلوبُه..."

____________
العبودية لابن تيمية
 (ص: 97).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ :
إن الضيق بالنقد والتسامي عليه ليس [من] أخلاق العلماء، و ليس من أخلاق المؤمنين.
إنما هو الغرور العلمي، و الكبرياء الكاذبة، و حسبنا في ذلك قول الله تعالى { وإذا قيل له اتق اللهَ أخذته العزَّةُ بالإثم}.
وما قال أمير المؤمنين الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب، إذ ردّت عليه امرأة، و هو على المنبر يخطب خير مجتمع ظهر على وجه الأرض، قال كلمة صريحة بينة : " امرأة أصابت و رجل أخطأ ". لم تأخذه العزة بالإثم، و تسامى على الكبرياء والغرور.
وعمر هو عمر.
ثم ما هذه الفاشية المنكرة التي فشت بين المنتسبين للعلم؟
سأتحدث عن نفسي مضطراً حتى لا أمسَّ غيري :
أنا أرى أن من حقي أن أنقد من أشاء، وأن أقسو في النقد ما أشاء، فمن ذا الذي يزعم لي، أو يزعم لنفسه، ان ينقد الناس وأن يقسو عليهم في النقد، ثم يرى من حقه عليهم أن لا ينقدوه، وأن لا يتحدثوا عنه ـ إن إذن لهم في الحديث ـ إلا برفق ولين و ملق ونفاق، مما يسمونه في هذا العصر العجيب " مجاملة " !!
جمهرة مقالات العلامة الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر 1/370.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو سليمان الدارانى -رحمه الله-: 
" من صدق فى ترك شهوة أذهبها الله من قلبه والله أكرم من أن يعذب قلبا بشهوة تركت له "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ورقة بن نوفل للنبي ﷺ : لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عُودي
.
قال ابن القيم : وهذا مستمر في ورثته كما كان في مورِّثهم ﷺ.
.
مدارج السالكين(323/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
قال أبوعمر وغيره من العلماء : أجمع الناس على أن المقلد ليس معدوداً في أهل العلم، وأن العلم معرفة الحق بدليله.
إعلام الموقعين ( ١ / ٧-٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" تعيينَ القائل طائفةً دون غيرِها وتسميتها بالمعتبرين لا يَخفَى أنه نوعٌ من التحكّم والتعصب، فإن مجرَّد [قول] القائل: أنا معتزلي أو أشعري، أو أنا من أهل الحديث أو من الفقهاء، أو إني حنفي أو مالكي أو شافعي أو حنبلي، [لا] يصير به من المعتبرين عند الله ورسوله، بحيث يُباحُ له في الشرع بذلك ما كان محظورًا، ويسوغ له من التأويل ما كان محجورًا " .


ابن تيمية - جامع المسائل (5/80)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو علي اليوسي: " وليس يُزيل اسمَ العلم عن العالم تقصيرُه في الجواب عن مسألة سُئل عنها، أو أكثر، ولا جهلُه لذلك رأساً؛ فما مثال العالم إلا مثال التاجر في البَزّ، أو العبيد، أو الخيل، أو نحو ذلك، فلا محالة قد تُطلب عنده حاجةٌ موصوفة أو أكثر، فلا توجد عنده، ولا يُخرجه ذلك عن سمات التُّجار".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ولهذا تجد قوماً كثيرين يحبون قوماً ويبغضون قوماً لأجل أهواء لا يعرفون معناها ولا دليلها، بل يوالون على إطلاقها أو يعادون، من غير أن تكون منقولة نقلا صحيحاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسلف الأمة، ومن غير أن يكونوا هم يعقلون معناها، ولا يعرفون لازمها ومقتضاها.
وسبب هذا إطلاق أقوال ليست منصوصة، وجعلها مذاهب يدعى إليها، ويوالي ويعادى عليها " .

(درء التعارض لابن تيمية رحمه الله 1/271)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" *ولو لم يكن من فائدة العلم، والاشتغال به؛ إلّا أنّه يقطع المشتغل به عن الوساوس المُضنية، ومطارح الآمال الّتي لا تُفيد غير الهمّ، وكفاية الأفكار المؤلمة للنّفس؛ لكان ذلك أعظم داعٍ إليه* ".

ابن حزم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المناوي رحمه الله : 
"فلا يظن ظان أن من أدمن الذكر وأصر على ما شاء من شهواته وانتهك دين الله وحرماته أن يلتحق بالمطهرين المقدسين ويبلغ منازل الكاملين بكلام أجراه على لسانه ليس معه تقوى ولا عمل صالح ". فيض القدير 6/190

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
يقول -رحمه الله-  :
« من استقرأ أحوال العالم، تبيَّن له أن الله لم ينعم على أهل الأرض نعمة أعظم من إنعامه بإرساله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن الذين ردُّوا رسالته هم ممن قال الله فيهم: {أَلَمْ تَرَ إلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ كُفْراً وَأَحَلُّوا قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ} [إبراهيم : ٢٨] » اهـ
" الجواب الصحيح " ، (ج٣/ص٢٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فما صغَّر النفوس مثلُ معصية الله وما كبَّرها وشرَّفها ورفعها مثل طاعة الله -الداء والدواء ١١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال الإمام ابن عبد البر -رحمه الله - في التمهيد [ ج3ص150] :*

*‏[ إن العلماء لم يزالوا يتناظرون ، ولم يزل منهم الكبير لا يرتفع على الصغير ، ولا يمنعون الصغير إذا علم أن ينطق بما علم.. ورب صغير في السن كبير في علمه ، والله يمن على من يشاء بحكمته ورحمته ].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏الاستغفار تركُه علامة الفاسقين المُصرّين المُستخفّين، نعوذ بالله من مثل سيرتهم.*

ابن حزم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

الإنصاف أن تكتال لمنازعك بالصاع الذي تكتال به لنفسك ؛ فإن في كل شئ وفاء وتطفيفا .

*تهذيب السنن ٢٥٠/١*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام اللغوي أحمد بن فارس ـ يرحمه الله ـ: 
إن للعلم محلين : 
أحدهما: القلوب الواعية الحافظة.
والآخر: الكتب الـمُدوّنة.

فمن أُوتِي سَمْعاً واعياً وقلباً حافظاً؛ فذلك الذي عَلَتْ درجته وسَمَقَتْ منزلته؛ فإنهما معونة حفظه. 
ومن العلماء من خَطَّطَ علمَهُ ودَوّنَهُ تقييداً منه له، إذا كان كتابةً عنده=أَمِنَ قلبُهُ لما يعرض في القلوب من النسيان وتقسُّم الهمومِ إيَّاه. 

[مأخذ العلم(ص:٢٨-٢٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جزي:*(وسوسة الشيطان في صدر الإنسان بأنواع كثيرة منها:*
إفساد الإيمان والتشكيك في العقائد، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أمره بالمعاصي، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك ثبَّطه عن الطاعات، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أدخل عليه الرياء في الطاعات ليحبطها، فإن سلم من ذلك أدخل عليه العُجْب بنفسه، واستكثار عمله، ومن ذلك أنه يوقد في القلب نار الحسد، والحقد، والغضب، حتى يقود الإنسان إلى شر الأعمال وأقبح الأحوال).[التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل: (٢/ ٦٣)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لـ أبي سليمان الداراني رحمه الله :
ما بال العقلاء أزالوا اللوم عمّن أساء إليهم ؟! 
قال : لأنهم علموا أن الله إنما ابتلاهم بذنوبهم .
*﴿ وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ‏﴾*

~~~~~~~~

تفسير القرطبي ١٦ / ٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لسعيد بن المسيَّب: يا أبا محمد، لأيهما الأجر ألِلحَاج أم للمحجوج عنه؟ فقال سعيد: إنَّ الله تعالى واسعٌ لهما جميعًا.

*قال ابن حزم:* صدق سعيد رحمه الله.

[ المحلى لابن حزم ٤٨١/٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفيسة جدا 

قال الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله 

، ﻓﺈﻥ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺇﺫا ﺃﺭاﺩ ﺑﻌﺒﺪ ﺧﻴﺮا ﺳﻠﺐ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻟﻪ اﻟﺤﺴﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﻭاﻹﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ، ﻭﺷﻐﻠﻪ ﺑﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﺫﻧﺒﻪ، ﻓﻼ ﻳﺰاﻝ ﻧﺼﺐ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ اﻟﺠﻨﺔ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻦ اﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺭﻓﻊ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻪ ﻭﻣﻦ اﻟﻠﺴﺎﻥ ﺫﻛﺮﻩ.
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻟﺴﻠﻒ: ﺇﻥ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻟﻴﻌﻤﻞ اﻟﺨﻄﻴﺌﺔ ﻓﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﺑﻬﺎ اﻟﺠﻨﺔ، ﻭﻳﻌﻤﻞ اﻟﺤﺴﻨﺔ ﻓﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﺑﻬﺎ اﻟﻨﺎﺭ، ﻗﺎﻟﻮا: ﻛﻴﻒ؟ ﻗﺎﻝ: ﻳﻌﻤﻞ اﻟﺨﻄﻴﺌﺔ ﻓﻼ ﺗﺰاﻝ ﻧﺼﺐ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ، ﺇﺫا ﺫﻛﺮﻫﺎ ﻧﺪﻡ ﻭاﺳﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﻀﺮﻉ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﺎﺩﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺤﻮﻫﺎ ﻭاﻧﻜﺴﺮ ﻭﺫﻝ ﻟﺮﺑﻪ ﻭﺯاﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻋﺠﺒﻪ ﻭﻛﺒﺮﻩ، ﻭﻳﻌﻤﻞ اﻟﺤﺴﻨﺔ ﻓﻼ ﺗﺰاﻝ ﻧﺼﺐ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ ﻳﺮاﻫﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﺘﻜﺒﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ اﻟﻨﺎﺭ.
1/172طريق الهجرتين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابْنُ حَـجَـرٍ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰه تَعَالىٰ - :

" وظاهِرُه أنَّ صِيَامَ يومِ عَرَفةَ أفضلُ مِنْ صِيَامِ يَومِ عاشوراء ، وقَدْ قِيلَ فِيْ الحِكْمَة فِيْ ذلك : إنَّ يومَ عاشوراء مَنْسُوبٌ إلى موسى عليه السلام ، ويومَ عَرَفةَ منسوبٌ إلى النبيِّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ؛ فَلِذَلكَ كَانَ أفضل " .

[ فَتْحُ البَارِيْ (٢٤٩/٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المنذر في الإجماع ص(59) : *(أجمعوا على أن من خرج في غير أيام الحج إلى منى أنه لا يقصر الصلاة)*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏- كل زمان فاضل من ليل أو نهار فإن آخره أفضل من أوله مثل :
 ‎#يوم_عرفة
- ويوم الجمعة
- وعشر ذي الحجة 

ابن_رجب "لطائف المعارف" (ص: ١٧٦)  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله : 

يوم عرفة هو يوم العتق من النار، فيعتق الله فيه من النار من وقف بعرفة ومن لم يَقِف ، فلذلك صار اليوم الذي يَلِيه عيدًا لجميع المسلمين .

 لطائف المعارف : (386)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الملك الأشرف لأحد حفظة القرآن:

*والله لو خُيّرت بين أن أحفظ القرآن كما تحفظه وأدع ملكي لاخترت حفظ القرآن!*

(ذيل الروضتين لأبي شامة٣٥٨/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ يوسف الغفيص : 
بعض الحقائق العلمية الخاصة تحتاج الى انسان فصيح ، فلا ينبغي ان يُبالغ في تكريس علوم الآله تكريساً استطرادياً مطولاً لا يُحصّل في النتيجة فقهاً عادلاً ، *ولذلك فان كل من استطاع ان يختصر المسافة بين فهم المخاطبين وبين النص بطريقة علمية عادلة وصادقة بحيث يكون فهمهم للنص اكثر بياناً واكثر وضوحاً فهذا نوع من الفقه ونوع من التجديد الشرعي*
بخلاف من يضع سلسلة معقدة للوصول الى الحقيقة الني نطق بها النص . 

لمعة الاعتقاد ص ٣٥٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*«ولا ريبَ أنَّ تمكينَ النساءِ من اختلاطِهنَ بالرجالِ  أصلُ كلِ بليةٍ وشَرِ، وهُو مِنْ أعظمِ نُزولِ العقوباتِ العامةِ، كما أنّه مِن أسبابِ فَسادِ أمور العامةِ والخاصةِ، واختلاطُ الرِّجالِِ بالنساء سببٌ لكثرةِ الفواحشِ والزنا، وهو منْ أسبابِ الموتِ العَام والطواعينِ المتصلةِ»*
 *الطرق الحكمية في السياسة الشرعية، ص: (724).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ستفترقُ أُمّتي على ثلاثٍ وسبعين فِرْقة كلها في النّار إلا واحدة).

قال ابنُ تيمية:
لمْ يُخرجهم النبيُّ ﷺ من الإسلام ، بل جعلهم من أمّته
ولمْ يقلْ: إنّهم مخلّدون في النّار.
فهذا أصلٌ عظيمٌ ينبغي مراعاته
فإن من النّاس من يُكفّرُ أهل البدع مُطْلقا.

 منهاج السّنّة (5/249).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال السّفّاريني رحمه الله تعالى:
‏"العلم كالسّيف، إن أعطيتَه لِـتَـقِيٍّ قاتل به في سبيل الله، وإن ألقيتَه لِـشَقِيٍّ قطع به الطريقَ، وأضرّ عبادَ الله" . 

‏⁧‫غذاء الألباب‬⁩ (٥٨/١)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ‏قال السّفّاريني رحمه الله تعالى:
> ‏"العلم كالسّيف، إن أعطيتَه لِـتَـقِيٍّ قاتل به في سبيل الله، وإن ألقيتَه لِـشَقِيٍّ قطع به الطريقَ، وأضرّ عبادَ الله" . 
> 
> ‏⁧‫غذاء الألباب‬⁩ (٥٨/١)


مصداق هذا حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أَخْوَفُ مَا أَخَافَ عَلَى أُمَّتِي كُلُّ مُنَافِقٍ عَلِيمُ اللِّسَانِ"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*•   « مِن الناس مَن لو جُنَّ لكن خيرا له ، فإنه يرتفع عنه التكليف ، و بالعقل يقع في الكفر و الفسوق و العصيان » ٱه*.*




*•~  الٱستقامة لٱبن تيميّة , (121/2) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن حجرالعسقلاني



ذكرالحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله،  بسند جيد، أن أبا داود صاحب السنن كان في سفينة، فسمع عاطساً على الشط حمد الله
فاشترى قارباً بدرهم، حتى جاء إلى العاطس، فشمته، ثم رجع،
فسُئل عن ذلك، فقال : لعله يكون مجاب الدعوة
فلما رقد سمعوا قائلاً يقول : يا أهل السفينة إن أبا داود اشترى الجنة من الله بدرهم !!
(فتح الباري ١٠/٦٢٦)
قال ابن حجر - رحمه الله :
"ينبغي للمرء ألا يزهد في قليل من الخير أن يأتيه، ولا في قليل من الشر أن يجتنبه، فإنه لا يعلم الحسنة التي يرحمه الله بها، ولا السيئة التي يسخط عليه بها ”
(فتح الباري ١١/٣٢١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏ﻣﺸﺎﺑﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺗﺰﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ.*

ﺍلاﻗﺘﻀﺎﺀ لابن تيمية (٥٢٧/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
(وأقوام ينكلون عن الأمر والنهي عن المنكر الذي يكون به الدين، وتكون كلمة الله هي العليا لئلا يفتنوا، وهم قد سقطوا في الفتنة، وهذه حال كثير من المتدينين يتركون ما يجب عليهم من أمر ونهي وجهاد يكون به الدين كله لله لئلا يفتنوا بجنس الشهوات وهم قد وقعوا في الفتنة التي هي أعظم مما زعموا أنهم فروا منها). 

- الاستقامة: 2/290

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال القاضي ابن الأكفاني -رحمه الله- :
وأقصر طرق الجنة سلامة الصدر.
 تـاريـخ دمـشـق ١٢٣/٤٩u‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :


ومثل طوائف الفقه من الحنفية والمالكية والسفيانية والأوزاعية والشافعية والحنبلية والداودية وغيرهم ، مع تعظيم الأقوال المشهورة عن أهل السنة والجماعة ، لا يوجد لطائفة منهم قول انفردوا به عن سائر الأمة وهو صواب ، بل ما مع كل طائفة منهم من الصواب يوجد عند غيرهم من الطوائف .


وقد ينفردون بخطأ لا يوجد عند غيرهم ، لكن قد تنفرد طائفة بالصواب عمن يناظرها من الطوائف ، كأهل المذاهب الأربعة : قد يوجد لكل واحد منهم أقوال انفرد بها ، وكان الصواب الموافق للسنة معه دون الثلاثة ، لكن يكون قوله قد قاله غيره من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر علماء الأمة ، بخلاف ما انفردوا به ولم ينقل عن غيرهم ، فهذا لا يكون إلا خطأ .


وكذلك أهل الظاهر ؛ كل قول انفردوا به عن سائر الأمة فهو خطأ ، وأما ما انفردوا به عن الأربعة وهو صواب فقد قاله غيرهم من السلف .


وأما الصواب الذي ينفرد به كل طائفة من الثلاثة فكثير ، لكن الغالب أنه يوافقه عليه بعض أتباع الثلاثة .


[ منهاج السنة (١٧٨/٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فَإِن الْمَرْء إِذا ظن بشخص سوءا قَلما أمعن بعد ذَلِك فِي النّظر إِلَى كَلَامه بل يصير بِأَدْنَى لمحة أدلت يحمل أمره على السوء وَيكون مخطئا فِي ذَلِك إِلَّا من وفْق الله تَعَالَى مِمَّن برىء عَن الْأَغْرَاض وَلم يظنّ إِلَّا الْخَيْر وَتوقف عِنْد سَماع كل كلمة وَذَلِكَ مقَام لم يصل إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا الآحاد من الخلق.

التاج السبكي عفا الله عنه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

*"فإن الخير كله ، أصله وفصله ، منحصر في العلم والإيمان"* 

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن المعتزلة :
*وليس انتحال مذهب السلف من شعائرهم*.
الفتاوى ٣-١٥٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم: استبقاك من عاتبك وزهد فيك من استهان بسيئاتك.
مداواة النفوس ص: 40

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان عمر بن الخطاب يحب ابن عبَّاس حبًّا شديدًا، ويلاعبه أحيانًا، فكانا يتغاطسان في الماء وهما محرِمَين أيهما يبقى في الماء أطول  :Smile: 

وكان الفارق بينهما 38 سنة تقريبا!

 المحلى لابن حزم ٢٧٩/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بديع الزمان النورسي - رحمه الله - :

 (أن علماء الكلام يثبتون (التوحيد) بعد ظهورهم ذهنا على العالم كله، الذي جعلوه تحت عنوان الإمكان والحدوث؟ وإن قسما من أهل التصوف لأجل أن يغنموا بحضور القلب واطمئنانه، قالوا: (لا مشهود إلا هو)، بعد أن ألقوا ستار النسيان على الكائنات، وقسم آخر منهم قالوا: (لا موجود إلا هو) وجعلوا الكائنات في موضع الخيال، وألقوها في العدم؛ ليظفروا بعد ذلك بالاطمئنان، وسكون القلب. ولكنك تسلك مسلكا مخالفا لهذه المشارب، وتبين منهجا قويما من القرآن الكريم، وقد جعلت شعار هذا المنهج:"لا مقصود إلا هو"، "لا معبود إلا هو"!)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*《 وإذا تفرق القوم فسدوا وهلكوا ، وإذا اجتمعوا صلحوا وملكوا ، فإن الجماعة رحمة والفرقة عذاب 》.*

 مجموع الفتاوى ( 421/3 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*《 وكل شر في العالم وفتنة وبلاء وقحط وتسليط عدو وغير ذلك ، فسببه مخالفة الرسول ﷺ والدعوة إلى غير الله 》.*

 مجموع الفتاوى ( 25/15 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام أحمد رحمه الله: من نسأل بعدك؟ فقال: سلوا عبد الوهاب الوراق.

فقيل له : إنه ليس له اتساع في العلم !!
فقال: إنه رجل صالح مثله يوفق لإصابة الحق .

جامع العلوم والحكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وقال ابنُ الشباطِ - رَحِمَہُ اللهُ تَعَالــﮯَ -

" إن المُسلمينَ بالأندلسِ لمْ يقصدهُم عَدوٌ إلاَّ هُزمَ ، وإنَّمَا خذلهُم التحاسُدِ وفرْطِ الخِلافِ والتبَاغُضِ ، وقلةِ الإنصَافِ " اﻫـ .

• انظر : (موجز تاريخ الأندلس) (ص - ٤٠١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اخرج الإمام أحمد بسنده عن وهب بن منبه قال:
" *من يتعبّد يزدد قوة، ومن يكسل يزدد فتوراً*".

قال الإمام ابن كثير:
" *وهذا أمر مجرب؛ أن العبادة تنشط البدن وتلينه، وأن النوم يكسّل البدن فيقسّيه*".

[البداية والنهاية ط التراث ٩/ ٣٢٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب-رحمه الله-:

"في الأمر بالذكر عند انقضاء النسك معنى وهو أن سائر العبادات تنقضي ويفرغ منها، وذكر الله باقٍ لا ينقضي ولا يفرغ منه".

لطائف المعارف 290

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيمية رحمه الله: 

" *ومتى اهتمت الوُلاةُ بإصلاح دين النَّاس صَلُحَ الدّينُ للطائفتين والدُنيا، وإلا اضطربت الأُمورُ عليهم جميعًا* ".

دقائق التفسير (١٢١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*"الآمرون بالمعروف الناهون عن المنكر أطباء الأديان الذين تشفى بهم القلوب المريضة وتهتدي بهم القلوب الضالة"*

جامع المسائل ٥/٢٣٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
" اﻧﻈﺮ ﺣﺎﻟﻚ اﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺕ ﻭاﻟﻘﺒﺮ *ﻓﺘﻤﺎﺩﻯ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ* ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺼلح ﻟﻬﺬﻳﻦ ﻓﺘﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﺭﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ". انتهى

(بستان الواعظين 193)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" ليس من شرط المُتَّقِين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب ، ولا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ والذنوب ؛ فإنَّ هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكُنْ في الأُمَّة مُتَّقٍ ، بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المُتَّقِين ، *ومن فعل ما يُكفِّر سيئاته دخل في المُتَّقِين*❗".
ٰٰ
منهاج السُنَّة لابن تيمية ٧ / ٨٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى : 

 *{ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُـّهَـا النَّمْـلُ ادْخـُلُـوا مَسَاكِنَكُم }* 

 قال العلامة عبد الحميد بن باديس رحمه الله :

« هذه نَـمـلة وَفّت لقومها ، وأدّت نـحوهم واجِـبها !

فكيف بالإنسان العَـاقل فِيما يجب عليه نحو قومه ؟!

هَــذه عــِظة بَـالغة لِــمن لا يهتمّ بأمُور قَـومه ، ولا يُـؤدّي الوَاجــــب نَــحوهم ، ولِـمَــن يرى الخَــطَـر داهماً لقومه ؛ فيَـسكـت وَيـَتَـعامى 

ولمن يقود الخطر إليهم ، ويصبه بيده عليهم .
آه مَـا أحوجنا -معشر المسلمين- إلى أمثال هذه النّملة .

[ تفسير ابن باديس ( ٢٦٣ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله سبب عدم انتفاع بعض المتدينة بأثار أعمالهم التعبدية.

قال رحمه الله : إذا وجد العمل - أي التعبدي - منفذا من القلب إلى الرب سبحانه - انتفع به صاحبه وظهر أثره على جوارحه - وأما إن دار فيه ولم يجد منفذا، وثبت عليه النفس، فأخذته وصيرته جندا لها، فصالت بالعمل وعلت وطغت، فتراه أزهد ما يكون وأعبد ما يكون، وأشد اجتهادا، وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الله، وأصحاب الكبائر أقرب قلوبا إلى الله منه، وأدنى منه إلى الإخلاص والخلاص ". انتهى بتصرف

انظر (المدارج 3/212)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*_فوائد شيخ الإسلام_*

▪‏قال تعالى :
*« وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا …».*
•قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:
*« النصارى عظموا الأنبياء حتى عبدوهم وعبدوا تماثيلهم، واليهود استخفُّوا بهم حتى قتلوهم، والأمة الوسط عرفوا مقاديرهم فلم يغلوا فيهم غلوَّ النصارى، ولم يجفوا عنهم جفاء اليهود ».*
____________
المصدر :
*[ اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم _ ١٩٣/٢ ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى :{ الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ* النَّاسِ ﴿٥﴾ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ} [الناس5-6]
بين الله تعالى نوع الموسوس بأنهم من الجنة والناس لأن ربما غاب عن البال أن من الوسواس ما هو شرٌ من وسواس الشياطين وهو وسوسة الناس ، وهو أشد خطراً وهم بالتعوذ منهم أجدر لأنهم منهم أقرب وهو عليهم أخطر ، وأنهم في وسائل الضر أدخل وأقدر . 

[العلامة الطاهر بن عاشور 
التحرير والتنوير (30/556)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن دقيق العيد: 

*ما شرح أحدٌ كتابَ الله بعد الصحابة مثل الزمخشري.*

البدر السافر للإدفوي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول تقي الدين ابن تيمية رحمه الله في سياق اتفاق الصحابة واختلافهم:

" وَتَنَازَعُوا فِي مَسَائِلَ عِلْمِيَّةٍ اعْتِقَادِيَّةٍ 
1-  كَسَمَاعِ الْمَيِّتِ صَوْتَ الْحَيِّ، 
2-  وَتَعْذِيبِ الْمَيِّتِ بِبُكَاءِ أَهْلِهِ، 
3-  وَرُؤْيَةِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَبَّهُ قَبْلَ الْمَوْتِ= مَعَ بَقَاءِ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَالْأُلْفَةِ. 

وَهَذِهِ الْمَسَائِلُ مِنْهَا:
1-  مَا أَحَدُ الْقَوْلَيْنِ خَطَأٌ قَطْعًا 
2-  وَمِنْهَا مَا الْمُصِيبُ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ وَاحِدٌ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ أَتْبَاعِ السَّلَفِ وَالْآخَرُ مُؤَدٍّ لِمَا وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِ بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ إدْرَاكِهِ؛ وَهَلْ يُقَالُ لَهُ: مُصِيبٌ أَوْ مُخْطِئٌ؟ فِيهِ نِزَاعٌ. 

وَمِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ الْجَمِيعَ مُصِيبِينَ وَلَا حُكْمَ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ. [وَمَذْهَبُ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ أَنَّهُ لَا إثْمَ عَلَى مَنْ اجْتَهَدَ وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ]".اهـ

وقال في موضع آخر: "وَلَوْ كَانَ كُلَّمَا اخْتَلَفَ مُسْلِمَانِ فِي شَيْءٍ تَهَاجَرَا= لَمْ يَبْقَ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عِصْمَةٌ وَلَا أُخُوَّةٌ، وَلَقَدْ كَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا سَيِّدَا الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَتَنَازَعَانِ فِي أَشْيَاءَ لَا يَقْصِدَانِ إلَّا الْخَيْرَ".اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الاشتقاق (ص: 4) لابن دريد
قال أبو حاتم سهل بن محمد السجستاني قال: قيل للعتبي: ما بال العرب سمت أبناءها بالأسماء المستشنعة، وسمت عبيدها بالأسماء المستحسنة؟ فقال: لأنها سمت أبناءها لأعدائها، وسمت عبيدها لأنفسها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمـام مـالك بن دينـار رحمـه الله تعـالى :

《 لا يتّفـق اثْنـان في عِشْـرةٍ إلاّ وفي أحدهمـا وصـفٌ من الاخـر ،
وإنّ أجْنـاسَ الـناس كأجنـاس الـطيـر ، 
 ولا يتّفـق نوعـان من الـطّيـْر إلاّ وبينهمـا منـاسبـة ،

« وذاتَ يـومٍ رأى غـُرابـاً مع حمـامة ! !
فقـال مُتعجّبـاً : اتـّفقـا ولـيْسَـا منْ شكـْلٍ واحـد !؟ ثم طـارا ، فـإذا هُمـا أعـْرجـان ،
⇦ فقـال : مـِنْ هٰهنـا اتـّفَقـا »

 وقـال يـومـاً لـختنـه :

❍ يـا مُـغيـرة :

« انظـر كل اخٍ لك وصـاحب لك وصديـق لك لا تستفيـد في دينك منه خيـراً ، فانبـذ عنـك صُحبتـه ، فإنمـا ذلك عـدو »

❍ يـا مُـغيـرة :

« الـناس أشْكـالٌ : الـحمام مع الـحمام ، والـغراب مع الـغراب ، والـصعو مع الـصعو ، وكـلٌ مع شكلـه 》
 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

 [ المنتقى من مكارم الاخلاق (صـ ١٥٩) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" كانَ سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ إذا جَاءَهُ شيءٌ مِن التَّفْسِيْرِ والفُتْيَا التَفَتَ إلى الشَّافِعِيّ، فيقولُ: *سَلُوا هذا* "

[سِيَر أَعْلام النُّبَلاء ( 10 /17) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي: (ولم يبق اليوم إلا هذه المذاهب الأربعة، وقل من ينهض بمعرفتها كما ينبغي، فضلا على أن يكون مجتهدا) 

السير 8/ 92

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام من ذهب للإمام الذهبي - عليه سحآئب الرحمة ، وشآبيب المغفرة - يُبين فيه المنهج القويم ، والطريق المستقيم في مدح العلماء أو ذمهم : 

" الهوى والغضب يحملهم على عدم الإنصاف والقيام عليه ، ولا اعتبار بمدح خواصه والغلاة فيه ، فإن الحب يحملهم على تغطية هناته بل قد يعدونها له محاسن وإنما العبرة بأهل الورع والتقوى من الطرفين الذين يتكلمون بالقسط ويقومون لله ولو على أنفسهم وآبائهم " .

[ ذيل التاريخ : 325 ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فوائد وفرائد:
• قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*《 كلما أحدث الناس ظلمًا وفجورًا ،*
*أحدث لهم ربهم من الآفات والعلل في أغذيتهم وفواكههم ومياههم وأبدانهم وأشكالهم من النقص والآفــات ما هو موجب أعمالهم وظلمهم وفجورهم 》.*
 الزاد (٣٣/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج رحمه الله:

«الإعراض عن القول المطرح أحرى لإماتته، وإخمال ذكر قائله، وأجدر أن لا يكون ذلك تنبيها للجهال عليه».

مقدمة صحيحه (٢٨/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فائدة: ‏قال العلامة السفاريني في إجازته لعثمان الرحيباني..  "والإجازات لا تفيد علماً، فمن حصل العلوم، وأدرك منطوقها والمفهوم، فقد فاز، وأجيز على الحقيقة لا المجاز، ومن لا فلا, ولو ملأ سَبَتَ أمه إجازات" ‏ثبت السفاريني (ص322-323).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رسول اللهﷺ: " يتقارب الزمان .."
‏صحيح البخاري

‏قال  
‏ابن_حجر:
‏(فإنّا نجد من سرعةِ مرٍِ الأيام ما لم نكن نجده في العصر الذي قبل عصرنا هذا، وإن لم يكن هناك عيش مستلذ.
‏والحق أن المراد نزع البركة من كل شيء ، حتى من الزمان ، وذلك من علامات قرب الساعة).

‏"فتح الباري" ١٣/ ١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"ما يزعمه المنطقي للمنطق من أمر الحد والبرهان فقعاقع قد أغنى الله عنها بالطريق الأقوم،والسبيل الأطهر كل صحيح الذهن"*

.           *ابن الصلاح*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حيان : ‏"ويا لبدائع ابن حزم وغرره ، ما أوضحها على كثرة الدافنين لها ، والطامسين لمحاسنها ، فأزهد الناس في علم أهله ، والحسد داء لا دواء له " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :
 " لا يحصل المرض إلا لنقص أسباب الصحة كذلك القلب لا يمرض إلا لنقص  في ايمانه مجموع الفتاوىٰ (٦٣٧/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك - رحمه اللّــه - :

 *أدركت بهذه البلدة - يعني المدينة - أقواما ليس لهم عيوب ، فعابوا الناس ، فصارت لهم عيوب ، و أدركت بهذه البلدة أقواما كانت لهم عيوب ، فسكتوا عن عيوب الناس ، فنُسيت عيوبهم .* 

الضوء اللامع ١٠٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول تقي الدين ٱبن تيمية –رحمه الله– : « من سألني مستفيداً = حقَّقْتُ له ، و من سألني متعنّتاً = ناقضته ، فلا يلبث أن ينقطع ؛ فأُكفَىٰ مؤنته » ٱه*.*





  الجامع لسيرة شيخ الإسلام , ص : 542 .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البربهاري - رحمه الله - :

«مثل أصحاب البدع؛ مثل العقارب، يدفنون رؤوسهم وأبدانهم في التراب ويخرجون أذنابهم، فإذا تمكنوا ؛ لدغوا.
وكذلك أهل البدع ؛ هم مختفون بين الناس ، فإذا تمكنوا ؛ بلغوا ما يريدون» .

وقال : «الناس في خداع متصل» .

[ طبقات الحنابلة (٤٤/٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم في " المحلى " ( ١١ / ٣٧٦ ) :                        " ولا يجوز أن يحكم على مسلم بالكفر من أجل معصية أتى بها إلا أن يأتي نص صحيح , أو إجماع متيقن , على أنه يكون بذلك كافرا , وأن ذلك الفعل كفر , وليس معنا نص , ولا إجماع , على أن آكل الخنزير , والميتة , والدم غير مستحل لذلك : كافر , ولكنه عاص , مذنب , فاسق , إلا أن يفعل ذلك مستحلا له , فيكون كافرا حينئذ ; لأن معاندة ما صح الإجماع عليه من نصوص القرآن , وسنن رسول الله ﷺ كفر لا خلاف فيه …  "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

«اتفق العلماء على أنه إذا عرف الحق لا يجوز له تقليد أحد في خلافه».

الإيمان ص٢٥٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*« لم يكن في الصحابة أطرشُ ، و كان فيهم جماعةٌ أَضِرّاءُ ، و قلّ أن يبتلي الله أولياءه بالطَرَش ، و يبتلي كثيراً منهم بالعمىٰ » ٱه*.*





*‏مفتاح دار السعادة لٱبن القيم , (755/2) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: 

*الفول يزيد في الدماغ، والدماغ يزيد في العقل.*

[ سير أعلام النبلاء (١٠ /٥٦) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

رحم الله العلامة المعلمي حين قال : " لا ندعي أننا نستطيع حل جميع الشبهات حلا يقنع الخصم ، ولكننا ندعي أنه لو سلك الطرق التي سلكناها ، وتحرى إصابة الحق ، وتخلى عن التقليد والتعصب لوصل إلى ما وصلنا إليه ، ولعلم أن تلك الشبهات التي أثارها أولا باطلة ، وسواء علم وجه حلها أم لا " . انتهى

مجموع أثاره  (6/70)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
" اﻧﻈﺮ ﺣﺎﻟﻚ اﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺕ ﻭاﻟﻘﺒﺮ *ﻓﺘﻤﺎﺩﻯ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ* ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺼلح ﻟﻬﺬﻳﻦ ﻓﺘﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﺭﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ". انتهى

(بستان الواعظين 193)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم (فكل من تمكن من معرفة ما امر الله به ونهى عنه فقصر عنه ولم يعرفه فقد قامت عليه الحجة )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺰﻝ ﺗﺄﺗﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺯﻡ ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﻟﻠﻌﻈﺎﺋﻢ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻓﺆﺍﺩﻩ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﻄﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﻭﻛﺘﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺋﺐ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﺟﺎﻉ ﻣﻦ #ﺷﻴﻢ_ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻼﺀ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻫﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻟﻜﻮﻥ ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻔﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺪ ﻓﺨﻔﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ #ﺑﻮﻋﺪ_ﺍﻷﺟﺮ ﻭﺗﺴﻬﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻟﺘﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻦ ﺑﻼ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﻭﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ : ﺃﻧﻚ ﻣﺎ ﻣﻨﻌﺖ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘﻌﻄﻰ ﻭﻻ ﺍﺑﺘﻼﻙ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘﻌﺎﻓﻰ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻣﺘﺤﻨﻚ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘﺼﻔﻰ ".

 ﺍﻟـﻔــﻮﺍﺋــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:

"وقد فُتن كثير من المتأخرين بهذا فظنوا أنّ من كَثُرَ كلامه وجداله وخصامه في مسائل الدين فهو أعلم ممن ليس كذلك. وهذا جهلٌ مَحْض. وانظر إلى أكابر الصحابة وعلمائهم كأبي بكر وعمر وعلي ومعاذ وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت كيف كانوا. كلامهم أقل من كلام ابن عباس وهم أعلم منه، وكذلك كلام التابعين أكثر من كلام الصحابة والصحابة أعلم منهم، وكذلك تابِعُوا التابعين كلامهم أكثر من كلام التابعين والتابعون أعلم منهم. 
فليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ولكنه نور يُقذف في القلب يَفْهَم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل ويعبّر عن ذلك بعبارات وجيزة محصِّلة للمقاصد".

فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف ص٨٣ و٨٤ ط دار القبس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أصاب الأندلس قحط، فخرج أميرها متذللاً يبكي ويدعو: "ناصيتي بيدك، لا تعذبهم بي" فقال قاضيه: إذا خشع جبار الأرض، رحم جبار السماء .

سير أعلام النبلاء ٥٦٣/١٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شهاب الدين القرافي تـ648هـ في [ أنوار البروق ] ( 4 / 208 ) : [ ومن مات من أهل الضلال ، ولم يترك شيعةً تعظمه ، ولا كتباً تقرأ ، ولا سبباً يخشى منه إفسادٌ لغيره ؛ فينبغي أن يستر بستر الله تعالى ، ولا يذكر له عيبٌ ألبتة ، وحسابه على الله ] .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:
> 
> *"وقد فُتن كثير من المتأخرين بهذا فظنوا أنّ من كَثُرَ كلامه وجداله وخصامه في مسائل الدين فهو أعلم ممن ليس كذلك. وهذا جهلٌ مَحْض.*


*وفتن كثير من المعاصرين اليوم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الله المستعان 
نسال الله السلامة والعافية 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان الزهري في سفر فصام عاشوراء، فقيل له :
‏لِمَ تصوم وأنت تفطر في رمضان في السفر؟!
‏فقال :
‏إنّ رمضان له عدةٌ من أيام أخر
‏وإنّ عاشوراء يفوت!.

سير أعلام النبلاء 
ج٥ ص٣٤٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:" و القرءان و إن كان جميعه كلام الله، فبعضه أفضل من بعض، كما أن آية الكرسيّ أعظم أية في القرءان، و " قل هو الله أحد" تعدل ثلث القرءان، و يس قلب القرءان. 
و لا شبهة أن كلام الله الذي يذكر به نفسه و يتضمن أسماءه و صفاته أفضل من كلامه الذي يذكر به مخلوقاته، و لا خلاف بين الأئمة أن القرءان أفضل من التوارة و الإنجيل، و هو المهيمن عليهما 
عمدة الفقه2/719

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" *قال: وكنت مع ابن المبارك يوماً فأتينا على سقاية والناس يشربون منها، فدنا منها ليشرب ولم يعرفه الناس فزحموه ودفعوه فلما خرج قال لي: ما العيش إلا هكذا. يعني حيث لم نعرف ولم نوقر*".

 صفة الصفوة (2/323) لابن الجوزي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الْمُنْتَسِبَ الَى*الْإِسْلَا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله تعالى:
" ... لو رزق اللّهُ إخوانَنا هؤلاء #عقولًا_تزنُ الأمورَ بعواقبها، #وإخلاصًا يُذيبُ الحسد، ويُذهبُ بالأنانية، لعلموا أنّ #الخيرَ كلّ الخير في #الاجتماع، وأنّ #القوة كلّ القوة في #الاتحاد، وأن #الخروج على الجماعة #أهلكَ من قَبلنا وهم في نهاية القوة! فكيف لا يُهلكنا ونحن في نهاية الضعف!؟ "

[ الآثار: ٣/٢٧٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الذهبي : ( شمر بن ذي الجوشن، أبو السابغة الضبابى.
عن أبيه.
وعنه أبو إسحاق السبيعى.

ليس بأهل للرواية، فإنه أحد قتلة الحسين رضي الله عنه.
وقد قتله أعوان المختار.

روى أبو بكر بن عياش عن أبي إسحاق قال: كان شمر يصلى معنا، ثم يقول: اللهم إنك تعلم أنى شريف فاغفر لى.

قلت: كيف يغفر الله لك وقد أعنت على قتل ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: ويحك! فكيف نصنع؟ إن أمراءنا هؤلاء أمرونا بأمر فلم نخالفهم، ولو خالفناهم كنا شرا من هذه الحمر السقاة.

قلت - الذهبي - : إن هذا لعذر قبيح، فإنما الطاعة في المعروف ! )  .

{ ميزان الاعتدال ج٢- ص٢٨٠ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من دقيق فقه ابن عثيمين رحمه الله*

*قال رحمه الله « وقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم أنّ من علاج - سحر الربط بين الزوجين - أن يطلقها ، ثم يراجعها ، فينفك السحر !*

*لكن ! لا أدري هل هذا يصح أم لا ؟ فإذا صح ؛ فالطلاق هنا جائز ؛ لأنه طلاق للاستبقاء ، فيطلق كعلاج، ونحن لا نفتي بشيء من هذا ، بل نقول لا نعرف عنه شيئا ً » .*

القول المفيد /(ص : 362)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي - رحمه الله:

"يرحم الله السلف الصالح؛ فلقد بالغوا في وصية كل ذي عقل راجح؛ فقالوا:

مهما كنتٓ لاعبًا بشيءٍ فإياكٓ أن تلعبٓ بدِينك ! ".

 الجامع لأحكام القرآن 11/ 25

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى لما سئل عن الأحاديث الضعيفة في كتاب التوحيد و فتح المجيد وتيسير العزيز الحميد:

" الاستدلال على نوعين :
استدلال للتأسيس ،واستدلال للتأييد، كل الأحاديث الضعيفة في هذا الكتاب من قبيل المؤيدات لا من قبيل الأساس .
بدليل في كل ترجمة يبدأ المؤلف إما بآية أو بأحاديث صحاح ثم يأتي بعد ذلك أحيانا بحديث ضعيف أو بأثر ،وهذا ليس هو أول من فعل هذا ،بل علماء أهل السنة يتساهلون في مثل هذا ،أي في باب التأييد؛ أدلة مؤيدة لا يشترطون فيها الصحة ،لأن المعنى صحيح ؛بدليل ما تقدم من الأدلة التأسيسية من الكتاب والسنة.
طالما عندك حديث الباب، أو في الباب آية أو حديث صحيح ،نسميه حديث الباب فهو صحيح.
إن جاء بعد ذلك حديث ضعيف أو أثر ضعيف ومعناه يؤيده ما تقدم من الآيات والأحاديث الصحيحة لا غضاضة في ذلك ؛وهذا كثير منتشر في مؤلفات أهل السنة والجماعة.
إنما الذي لايجوز الاعتماد لإثبات عقيدة أو لإثبات حكم، الاعتماد على الحديث الضعيف ؛هذا الذي لا يجوز، فلنفهم هذا جيدا.. ". انتهى

(شرح كتاب التوحيد ش23)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من بلايا كتاب الإحياء..

" جعله منفعة علم الفقه في الدنيا فقط وكما يذكره من أن مقصود علوم المعاملات تصفية النفس فيحصل لها علم المكاشفة". 

(ابن تيمية - الرد على الشاذلي ص203 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الصفدي ؛

عن الإمام ابن تيمية :: 

وكنت أحضر دروسه ..

ويقع لي في أثناء كلامه 
فوائد لم أسمعها من غيره ، 
ولا وقفت عليها في كتاب ، رحمه الله تعالى ... 

وكان يقول :: 

( لازِمْني ، لازِمْني تنتفِعْ ) ...

.
.

الوافي بالوفيات ( 7/15 )

.
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيميةرحمه الله*

*إن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
 قبل الدعاء ، وفي وسطه وآخره ، من أقوى الأسباب التي يرجىٰ بها إجابة سائر الدعاء .

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٢٤٩/٢)
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن دقيق في الإحكام (1/ 308): (قيل بأنه لم يقله أحد قبله) 

وقال الخطابي في معالم السنن(1/ 277): (ولا أعلم للشافعي في هذا قدوة)

قول الشافعي رحمه الله 

لا صلاة لمن لم يصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القصار المالكي:
(وهذا تحكم في صرف المعاني عن حقائقها لنصرة المذاهب، وإنما ينبغي أن تبنى المذاهب على ما توجبه الأدلة، واطراد المعاني فيها، وأن لا يفرق بين حقائقها مع الإمكان).
عيون الأدلة في مسائل الخلاف بين فقهاء الأمصار (2/553)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"وربك الأكرم"
قال الكلبي: الحليم عن جهل العباد لا يعجل عليهم بالعقوبة

تفسير البغوي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*‏"كان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يسعى في حوائج الناس سعيا شديدا لأنه يعلم أنه كلما أعان غيره أعانه اللّٰه"*

‏روضة المحبين (1/168)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
"فَأَطْيَبُ مَا فِي الدُّنْيَا (معرفة الله)
 وَأَطْيَبُ مَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ《الن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الغزالي رحمه الله : ( إن الشرع عقل من خارج ، والعقل شرع من داخل ، والداعي الى محض التقليد مع عزل العقل بالكلية جاهل ، والمكتفي بمجرد العقل عن انوار القران والسنة مغرور ) 
معارج القدس ص ٤٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله:
والسلف يخافون على الإنسان إذا كان ضعيف الإيمان من النفاق أو سلب الإيمان كله

الدرر السنية١/١٨٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*يقول أبو معبد عبدالله بن عكيم الجهني -رضي الله عنه- : (إني لأرى ذكر مساوئ الرجل عونا على دمه). التأريخ الكبير للبخاري 1/32*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
فإن نسيان القرآن من الذنوب.

مجموع الفتاوى ٤٢٣/١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مَن دُفِعَ له مثلُ هذا العِلْمِ -يعني العلم الشرعي-، ولم يشمِّر إليه، فقد رضي بالدون، وحصلَ على صفقةِ المغبونِ، ومَن شمَّرَ اليه، ورامَ أن لا يُعارضَه مُعارضٌ، ولا يتصدَّى له مُمَانعٌ، فقد منَّى نفسَه المحالَ، وإن صبرَ على لأْوائِها وشدتِها فهو واللهِ الفوزُ المبينُ، والحظُّ الجزيلُ. [ ابن القيم ، طريق الهجرتين ص505]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أخرج الإمَام أحمد بسَنده عن وَهب بن منبِّه قال:
"من يتعبَّد يزددْ قوَّة، ومن يكسِل يزدد فتورًا". 

قال الإمام ابن كثير:

" وهٰذا أمر مجرَّب؛ أنَّ العبادة تنشط البدَن وتليّنه، وأنَّ النَّوم يكسّل البدن فيقسّيه" .


البداية والنِّهاية || ط التّراث ٩/ ٣٢٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةُابنُ القيِّم -رحِمه اللّٰه- : 
‏"ولولا *جهلُ الأكثرين بحلاوة هذه اللَّذة -لذَّة العلم- وعِظم قدرها ، لتجالدوا عليها بالسُّيوف ، ولكن حُفَّت بحجابٍ من المكاره ، وحُجبوا عنها بحجابٍ من الجهل ، ليختصَّ الله لها ما يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ."*
‏
‏[مفتَاح دَار السَّعادة ١/ ١٠٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبناءالعلامة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله:
المسلم قد يكون مؤمنا في بعض الأحوال ولا يكون مؤمنا في بعضها والمؤمن مسلم في جميع الأحوال

الدرر السنية١/٢٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي بن خشرم رحمه الله :
*رأيت وكيع بن الجراح ، ولم يكن بيده كتاب ،*
 *وكان يحفظ مالا نحفظ ، فعجبت من ذلك فسألته* 
*وقلت : يا وكيع لا تحمل كتاباً ولا تكتب سواداً في بياض ، وتحفظ أكثر مما نحفظ ؟!*
*فقال وكيع وقد أسّر في أُذني : ياعلي !*
*إن دللتك على دواء النسيان أتعمل به ؟*
*قلت إي والله.*
*قال ترك المعاصي فوالله ما رأيت أنفع للحفظ من ترك المعاصي .،؛؛*

*ﺳﻴﺮ ﺃﻋﻼ*ﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻼﺀ (6/384)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(من العلم ما لا يباحث فيه كل أحد!) 

" يجب أَنّ يَكُون الْكَلَام فِيه مع أَهْل الْعِلْم وَفُهَمَاءِ طَلَبَةِ الدِّينِ مِمَّنْ يَفْهَمُ مَقَاصِدَهُ، وَيُحَقِّقُونَ فَوَائِدَهُ، وَيُجَنِّبُ ذَلِكَ مَنْ عَسَاهُ لَا يَفْقَهُ أَوْ يُخْشَى بِهِ فِتْنَتُهُ ". انتهى

( الشفا للقاضي عياض رحمه الله 2/248)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي رحمه الله :

من زعم من أهل العدالة أنه يَرى الجن أبطلتُ شهادته ؛ لأن الله عز وجل يقول ( إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا تَرَوْنَهُمْ ) إلا أن يكون نبيّاً .


أحكام القرآن للقرطبي ١٩٥/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المبرد:

«وأما ما ذَكر من نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاغتياب.
فهذا ليس هو من الاغتياب، وإنما *هذا من الدين،* الكلام في المبتدع، وإظهار بدعته، والكذاب وبيان  كذبه من الدين المتعين».

جمع الجيوش والدساكر ص١١٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن الحسن في قوله (رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً)
قال: الحسنة في الدنيا: العلم والعبادة.

(تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ۲/۲۸۷)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *فالاستخلاف سنة اتفق عليها الملأ من الصحابة،  وهو اتفاق الأمة لم يخالف فيه إلا الخوارج والمارقة الذين شقوا عصا وخلعوا ربقة الطاعة*) 

الخطابي : "  معالم السنن شرح سنن أبي داود " 
( 2 / 305)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن  قُتيبة رحمه الله: 

” كان طالب العلم فيما مضى يَسمع ليعلم ، ويَعلم ليعمل ، ويتفقه في دين الله لينتفع وينفع ، وقد صار الآن يسمع ليَجمع ، ويَجمع ليُذكر ، ويحفظ ليغلِبَ ويفخر  “.

المدخل المفصّل: [١٣/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*" ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ،  ﻛﻤﺎﻟﻚ ﻭﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺪﺍﻫﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﺃﻭ ﻣﻘﺎﺭﺑﺘﻬﻢ ،*

منهاج السنة لابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
( 4 /130)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله

*التقليد يُعمي عن إدراك الحقائق*
*فإياك و الإخلاد إلى أرضه*

بدائع الفوائد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" والمؤمن مشروع له مع القدرة أن يقيم دين الله - بحسب الإمكان - بالمحاربة وغيرها، ومع العجز يمسك عما عجز عنه من الانتصار، ويصبر على ما يصيبه من البلاء من غير منافقة، بل يشرع له من المداراة ومن التكلم بما يُكرَه عليه ما جعل الله له فرجاً ومخرجاً ". 
ابن تيمية 
التسعينية (٢/ ٦٩٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشافعي رحمه الله 

*(لاخير في صحبةِ من تحتاج إلى مداراته)*

الطبقات الكبرى لابن السبكي (١٣٦/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

أكثروا من قول : « لا إله إلاّ الله » فإنها ألفاظ تتم بحركة اللسان دون حركة الشفتين ، فلا يشعر بذلك الجليس .

|[ التلخيص لوجوه التخليص(١٠٠/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن الوزير اليماني رحمه الله : " وعندي أن البدع كلها معلوم ابتداعها بالضرورة، وإن كان كل مبتدع يعتذر لبدعته، فمن ترك الأعذار سلك الجادة.
ألا ترى أن الصوفية لا يستطيعون أن يدعون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه ولا التابعين كانوا يصنعون صنيعهم في السماع، ولكنهم يعتذرون بأنه يصلح قلوبهم ويقويها! ولا يقوم غيره مقامه ". انتهى

(ترجيح أساليب القرآن على أساليب اليونان ص230)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام بن تيمية_*
*رحمه الله تعالى :_*

( من الناس من لو جُـنَّ لكـان
خيـراً له ، فــإنه يرتفـــع عـنه
التكـليف ، وبالعقــل يقـع في
الكفر والفسوق والعصيان ) .

*الإستقامة - ١٦١/٢ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله :

 " ﻣﻦ ﺃﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺛﺒﺖ  ﻭﻣﻦ ﺃﺧﺬﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺮﻳﺎﻧﻪ ﺃﺧﺬﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﺸّﺒﻪ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ  ﻭﺍﺧﺘﻠﻔﺖْ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻷﻗﻮﺍﻝ " اﻫـ .

[ ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻜﻴﻦ [ ٨/٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

*لا تنظر إلى كثرة ذم الناس الدنيا ذماً غير ديني؛ فإن أكثر العامة إنما يذمونها لعدم حصول أغراضهم منها.*
*فأكثر ذمّ الناس للدنيا ليس من جهة شغلها لهم عن الآخرة؛ وإنما هو من جهة ما يلحقهم من الضرر فيها.*

مجموع الفتاوى (١٤٩/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⁧
‏.
‏كان أكثر سفر النبي  بالليل .
‏‏ابن حجر - فتح الباري ٧/٢١٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﺣﺒﻴﺶ ﺑْﻦ ﻣﺒﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻴﻪ:

*ﻗﻌﺪﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺃَﺣْﻤَﺪ ﺑﻦ ﺣﻨﺒﻞ، ﻭَﻳَﺤْﻴَﻰ ﺑْﻦ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﻓﺮﻭﻥ، ﻓﺄﺟﻤﻌﻮﺍ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺭﺟﻼ ﺻﺎﻟﺤًﺎ ﺑﺨﻴﻼ*

(طبقات الحنابلة)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ميمون بن مِهران -رحمه الله- : « الناس يُعيِّرون و لا يغفرون ، و الله يغفر و لا يُعيِّر » ٱه*. 

رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية , (4/ 92) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم :

كنت أتعالج بها آخذ شربة من زمزم وأقرؤها عليها مراراً ثم اشربه فوجدت بذلك البرء التام .

[زاد المعاد ١٧٨/٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سئل محمد بن سيرين رحمه الله 
عن الإسراف؟ فقال: الإنفاق في غير حق.

 [موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا 7/478]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الوزير :
"ولو أن العلماء رضي الله عنهم تركوا الذبَّ عن الحق خوفاً من كلام الخلق، لكانوا قد أضاعوا كثيراً، وخافوا حقيراً، وأكثر ما يخافُ الخائفُ في ذلك أن يَكِلَّ حسامُهُ في معْتَرَكِ المناظرة، وينبو ويعثر جوادُهُ في مجال المحاجة ويكبو، فالأمر في ذلك قريب إن أخطأ فمن الذي عُصِمَ؟ وإن خُطِّىء فمن الذي ما وُصِمَ؟ والقاصد لوجه الله تعالى لا يخافُ أن يُنقد عليه خللٌ في كلامه، ولا يهابُ أن يُدل على بطلان قوله، بل يُحِبُّ الحقَّ من حيث أتاه، ويقبل الهُدى ممن أهداه، بل*المخاشنةُ بالحق والنصيحة أحبُّ إليه من المداهنة على الأقوال القبيحة، وصديقك مَنْ صَدَقَكَ لا من صدَّقك".
العواصم والقواصم ٢٤/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -  : "كثير من المرضى يشفون بلا تداوٍ بدعوة مستجابة أو رقية نافعة أو قوة للقلب وحسن التوكل "

الفتاوى ٢١ /٥٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي        
‏رحمه الله تعالى :

‏«…فرحم الله امرءاً    
‏أقبل على شأنه ؛؛
‏وقصر من لسانه ؛؛      
‏وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه ؛؛
‏ وبڪى على زمانه ؛؛
‏ وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين ؛؛
‏وعبد..َالله؛ قبل أن يبغته الأجل ..» 

‏ تذكرة الحفاظ {86/2}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

توقير الأكابر.

- سئل ابن المبارك بحضور سفيان بن عيينة عن مسألة، فقال إنا نهينا ان نتكلم عند أكابرنا.
....سير أعلام النبلاء..٨/٤٢٨....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلآمة السعدي - رحمه الله -:

*" فالمتوكل على الله قوي القلب لا تؤثر فيه الأوهام ولا تزعجه الحوادث ".*

الوسائل المفيدة (٢٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام القرافي :
وَمَنْ مَاتَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الضَّلَالِ وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ شِيعَةً تُعَظِّمُهُ، وَلَا كُتُبًا تُقْرَأُ، وَلَا سَبَبًا يُخْشَى مِنْهُ إفْسَادٌ لِغَيْرِهِ 
فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْتَرَ بِسِتْرِ اللَّهِ - تَعَالَى -
وَلَا يُذْكَرَ لَهُ عَيْبٌ أَلْبَتَّةَ، 
وَحِسَابُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ - تَعَالَى -
 وَقَدْ قَالَ - عَلَيْهِ الصلاة والسَّلَامُ - 
«اُذْكُرُوا مَحَاسِنَ مَوْتَاكُمْ» 
فَالْأَصْلُ اتِّبَاعُ هَذَا إلَّا مَا اسْتَثْنَاهُ صَاحِبُ الشَّرْعِ ...
سَأَلْت جَمَاعَةً مِنْ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ وَالْعُلَمَاءِ الرَّاسِخِينَ فِي الْعِلْمِ عَمَّنْ يَرْوِي قَوْلَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : «لَا غِيبَةَ فِي فَاسِقٍ» 
فَقَالُوا لِي: لَمْ يَصِحَّ، 
وَلَا يَجُوزُ التَّفَكُّهُ بِعِرْضِ الْفَاسِقِ 
فَاعْلَمْ ذَلِكَ 

٤/٢٠٨
الفروق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو العباس الدينوري –رحمه الله-:

ليس في الدنيا والآخرة أعزُّ وألطفُ من (الوقتِ) و(القلبِ)، وأنت مُضيّعٌ للوقتِ والقلب.!

الزهد الكبير (ص294)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال سهل التستري:

هذه الأمــة ٧٣ فرقـة:

 اثنتـان وسبعـون هالكـة،كلهـم يبغـض السلطـان
و الناجيـة هـذه الواحـدة التـي مـع #السلطـان .

 المصـدر / قوت القلوب ٢/٢٠٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

)

◾قال العلامة الإمام الرباني ابن القيم رحمه الله:
[[ وربما أجرى (الشيطان) على لسانه وأذنه كلمة طالما أهلك بها الخلق ، وهي قوله : لا يضر مع التوحيد ذنب ، كما لا ينفع مع الشرك حسنة ..]]
(مدارج السالكين 1/ 238)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ ‏قَـالَ مَـالك بنُ ديـنارٍ - رَحِمَـه اللهُ -:

《 ‏كـان الأبـرارُ يتواصـونَ بثـلاثٍ : 
▪بـسـجـنِ اللـسـانِ ، 
▪وكــثـرةِ الاسـتغــفارِ ، 
▪والــــعُـزلـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة 
---
جاء في المصباح المنير «اليتيم في الناس من قِبَل الأب، والجمع: أيتام ويتامى، وغير الناس من قِبَل الأم، فإن مات الأبوان فالصغير لطيم،و إن ماتت أمّه فقط، فهو عَجِيّ»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحمد بن الصبَّاح الكندي:
سألت أحمد بن حنبل، كم بيننا وبين عرش ربنا؟

 قَال: " *دعوة مسلم يجيب اللهُّ دعوته* "

[طبقات الحنابلة 1/120]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في قوله - عز وجل - {فَاسْتَقِيمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ}
إشارةٌ إلى أنَّه لابُدَّ من تقصيرٍ في الاستقامة المأمور بها، فيُجبَرُ ذلك بالاستغفار المقتضي للتَّوبة والرُّجوع إلى الاستقامة.

جامع العلوم والحكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
  فإن العارفين كلهم مجمعون على أن التوفيق أن لا يكلك الله تعالى إلى نفسك،والخذلان أن يكلك الله تعالى إلى نفسك ✅* 

 *الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب 1/ 7*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القاسم-رحمه الله -:

"أفضى بمالك بن أنس رحمه الله طلب العلم؛ إلى أن نقض سقف بيته فباع خشبه".
تاريخ بغداد 2/13

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ذكر اﻹمام السمعاني عن اﻹمام منصور الخياط الزاهد المقرئ (٤٩٩ه) 

.أنهم رأوه بعد موته فقيل له : ما فعل الله بك ؟ قال : غفر لي بتعليمي الصبيان فاتحة الكتاب "  . 

(سير أعلام النبلاء ١٨-٢٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله :

وقد يبتلى العبد بالفقر والمرض وغيرهما من المصائب لاختبار شكره وصبره .

مجموع الفتاوى ٢٥٤/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم :

‏"العلم والعمل توأمان :

أمُّهُمَا علو الهمة!، 

والجهل والبطالة توأمان :

أمُّهُمَا إيثار الكسل!".

[بدائع الفوائد3/747]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أيوب السختياني رحمه الله:

*لو علمت أن أهلي يحتاجون حزمة بقل ما جلست معكم.*


العلل لأحمد ٤٠٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله : 

 إعلم أن الله تعالى قد يُوقع بعض المُخلِصين في شيءِِ من الخطأ ابتلاءً لغيره أيتَّبعُون الحق ، ويدَعون قولَه ، أم يغترّون بفضله وجلالته! .

[ رفع الاشتباه : ( ص٢٩٤ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي_ رحمه الله _في كتابه تلبيس إبليس وهو يتحدث عن تلبيس الشيطان  على الناس وذكر منهم أصناف فقال :

 (ومنهم من عقيدته صحيحة لكن يغلبه الهوى وحب الشهوات وليس عنده صارف عَنْ ذلك لأن نفس الجدل والمناظرة تحرك الكبر والعجب وإنما يتقوم الانسان بالرياضة ومطالعة سير السلف وأكثر القوم فِي بعد عَنْ هَذَا وليس عندهم إلا مَا يعين الطبع عَلَى شموخه فحينئذ يسرح الهوى بلا زاد)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله:

[وَالصَّبْرُ عَلَى لِسَانِ النِّسَاءِ مِمَّا يُمْتَحَنُ بِهِ الْأَوْلِيَاءُ]

إحياء علوم الدين ٣٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال جعفر بن محمد:

*لا زادَ أفضلُ مِن التقوى ، ولا شيء أحسنُ من الصمت ، ولا عدوَّ أضرُّ من الجهل ، ولا داءَ أدوأُ من الكذب.*

[ سير أعلام النبلاء ٦ /٢٦٣ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

‏أهل السنة يتركون أقوال الناس ﻷجل السنة، وأهل البدع يتركون السنة ﻷجل أقوال الناس

[الصواعق المرسلة (١٦٠٣/٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم الأندلسي:
*"من عجائب الأخلاق أن الغفلةَ مذمومةٌ، وأن استعمالها محمودٌ !"*
[الأخلاق والسير ص86]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واعلمْ علم إنسان مجرِّب 
‏أنك إذا أكرهت نفسك على طاعة الله أحببت الطاعة وألفتها
‏وصرت ـ بعد ما كنت تكرهها ـ تأبى نفسك أن تتخلف عن الطاعة إذا أردت أن تتخلف عنها.

‏ابن عثيمين | ﺷﺮﺡ ﺭﻳﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﻴﻦ ٩٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معين ـ رحمه الله:

 أخطأ عفانُ في نيفٍ وعشرين حديثًا؛ ما أعلمتُ بها أحدًا؛ وأعلمتُه فيما بيني وبينه.
 ولقد طلبَ إليّ خلف بن سالم؛ فقال: قل لي أي شيء هي؟

 فما قلتُ له ـ وكان يحبُّ أن يٓجدَ عليه!

وما رأيتُ على رجل قط خطأً إلا سترتُه وأحببتُ أن أُزين أمره.

 وما استقبلتُ رجلًا في وجهه بأمرٍ يكرهه؛ ولكن أبينُ له خطأه فيما بيني وبينه؛ فإن قبل ذلك، وإلا تركته".

 تاريخ بغداد (16/ 263).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- : " *ما من مؤمن ولا فاجر إلا وقد كتب الله تعالى رزقه من الحلال، فإن صبر حتى يأتيه؛ آتاه الله وإن جزع فتناول شئ من الحرام؛ نقصه الله من رزقه الحلال* ".
الحلية (تهذيبه) 1/230

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى-(ت 751هـ):
*" الإنكار على الملوك والولاة بالخروج عليهم أساس كل شر وفتنة إلى آخر الدهر ".*

 إعلام الموقعين (13/4)

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

~ قال الشيخ منصور البهوتي رحمه الله: « ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يكون على أكرم الأحوال وأكرم الشمائل. 
قال الفضيل بن عياض: حامل القرآن حامل راية الإسلام، لا ينبغي له أن يلهو مع من يلهو، ولا يسهو مع من يسهو، ولا يلغو مع من يلغو، تعظيماً لحق القرآن » 

(( كشاف القناع )) « ٨٢/٣ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ الذهبي 
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - فَالدَّولَةُ الظَّالِمَةُ مَعَ الأَمنِ وَحَقنِ الدِّمَاءِ ، وَلاَ دَوْلَةً عَادلَةً تُنتَهَكُ دُوْنَهَا المَحَارِمُ ، وَأَنَّىٰ لَهَا العَدْلُ ؟* 

【 سير أعلام النبلاء          (٥٨/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى :
﴿ ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُم *بَعْضَ* الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ ﴾

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
” إنما إذاقنا الشيء اليسير من أعمالنا، فلو أذاقنا كل أعمالنا لما ترك على ظهرها من دابة “

الداء والدواء]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام القرافي (ت٦٨٤ھ):

قول الفقهاء:
القربة المتعدية أفضل من القاصرة لايصح
لأن الإيمان والمعرفة أفضل من التصدق بدرهم.
*وإنما الفضل على قدر المصالح الناشئة من القربات.*

الذخيرة (ج١٣\ص٣٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*  قال الإمام بن تيمية رحمه_*
*_الله تعالى :_*

( فمـن مــالت نفسـه إلى محـــرَّم
فليأت بعبـادة الله ، كمــا أمـر الله
مخلصاً له الدين فإن ذلك يصرف
عنه السوء والفحشاء ) .

*الفتاوى - ٦٣٦/١٠ .*

*✍

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابنُ القَيِّمِ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ -.

« غَلَبَ الشِّركُ عَلَى أكثَرِ النُّفُوسِ لِظُهُورِ الجَهلِ وخَفَاءِ العِلمِ ؛ فَصَارَ :

المَعرُوفُ = مُنكَرًا ،
والمُنكَرُ = مَعرُوفًا ،
والسُّنَّةُ = بِدعَةً ،
والبِدعَةُ = سُنَّةً ،

ونَشَأ فِي ذَلِكَ الصَّغِيرُ ، وهَرِمَ عَلَيهِ الكَبِيرُ ، وطُمِسَتِ الأعلَامُ واشتَدَّت غَربَةُ الإسلامِ ، وقَلَّ العُلَمَاءُ وغَلَبَ السَّفَهَاءُ ، وتَفَاقَمَ الأمرُ واشتَدَّ البَأسُ ، وظَهَرَ الفَسَادُ في البَرِّ والبَحرِ بِمَا كَسَبَت أيدِي النَّاسِ ،

ولَكِن لا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العِصَابَةِ المُحَمَّدِيَّة  ِ بِالحَقِّ قَائِمِينَ ، ولِأهلِ الشِّركِ والبِدَعِ مُجَاهِدِينَ ، إلى أن يَرِثَ اللهُ سُبحَانَهُ الأرضَ ومَن عَلَيهَا ، وهُوَ خَيرُ الوَارِثِينَ ».


[ زَادُ المِعَادِ || ٣ / ٤٤٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري:

" إن القلب لأشد طيرورة من الريشة في يوم عاصف"
 (يعني يتقلب) "

[الزهد لأبي حاتم37]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال الشعبي رحمه الله : إنا لسنا بالفقهاء ولكن سمعنا الحديث فرويناه، ولكن الفقهاء من اذا علم عمل.

 - سير أعلام النبلاء" 4/303".

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال يحيى بن معين ـ رحمه الله:
> 
>  أخطأ عفانُ في نيفٍ وعشرين حديثًا؛ ما أعلمتُ بها أحدًا؛ وأعلمتُه فيما بيني وبينه.
>  ولقد طلبَ إليّ خلف بن سالم؛ فقال: قل لي أي شيء هي؟
> 
>  فما قلتُ له ـ وكان يحبُّ أن يٓجدَ عليه!
> 
> وما رأيتُ على رجل قط خطأً إلا سترتُه وأحببتُ أن أُزين أمره.
> 
> ...



الله اكبر هؤلاء هم علماء السلف اهل الحديث

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نعم 
صدقت مولانا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⁧ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :
‏
كثير من المنتسبين إلى العلم يُبتلى بالكبر كما يُبتلى كثير من أهل العبادة بالشرك.
‏ولهذا فإن آفة العلم الكبر، وآفة العبادة الرياء.
‏وهؤلاء يُحرمون حقيقة العلم؛ كما قال تعالى: "سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبّرون في الأرض بغير الحق". قال أبو قلابة: منع قلوبهم فهم القرآن.

‏الرد على الشاذلي ص٢٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري رحِـمه الله:
ما بقي لي من نعيم الدنيا إلَّا ثلاث :
أخ ثقة في الله أكتسب في صحبتِه خيرًا، إن رآني زائغًا قوَّمني، أو مستقيمًا رغبني.
ورزق واسع حلال ليست لله عليَّ فيه تبعة، ولا لمخلوق علي فيه منَّة .
وصلاةٌ في جماعة أُكفى سهوها وأُرْزق أجرها .

مفتاح سحر البيان (113).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ‎#ابن_تيمية رحمه الله تعالى  :

" ولهذا يحتاج المتدين المتورع إلى علمٍ كثير بالكتاب والسنة والفقه في الدين وإلا فقد يُفسدُ تورُّعُهُ الفاسدُ أكثر مما يُصلحهُ . كما فعلهُ الكفار وأهل البدع من الخوارج والروافض وغيرهم".

مجموع فتاوى ١٤٢/٢٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

((النوم خير من الوقوع في الأعراض))

قال الشيرازي رحمه الله : " أذكرُ أنّي كنتُ في عهد الطفولة متعبِدًا، قوَّاما لليل، مولعًا بالزهد والتقوى، وذات ليلة كنتُ جالسًا في خدمة أبي، ولم أُغمض عيني طول الليل، وأخذتُ المصحف العزيز في حجري، وحولنا قومٌ نيام ............. فقلت لأبي : إنَّ واحدًا من هؤلاء لا يرفع رأسه ليصلي ركعتين، وقد ناموا هكذا كأنهم موتى!. 

فقال: " يا روح أبيك! لو كنتَ أنتَ أيضًا نمتَ لكان خيراً من أن تقع في الخلق ". 

[جنّة الورد / ص١٠٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وكان يُقال : علِّم عِلْمَكَ مَنْ يجهل ، وتَعَلَّم ممن يَعْلَم ، فإنك إذا فعلتَ ذلك عَلِمْتَ ما جَهِلْتَ ، وحَفِظْتَ ما عَلِمْتَ .*

#عيون_الأخبار | لابن قتيبة
- رحمه الله - : ١٤٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
فالمؤمن دائما في نعمةٍ من ربه تقتضي شكرًا ، وفي ذنبٍ يحتاج إلى استغفار .
~
مجموع الفتاوى [١٨٧/١٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قــال ابـن الــقيم -رحــمه الله-:

« ‏وإذا أستنــار الــقلب أقــبلت وفــود الــخيرات إلــيه من كـل ناحيـة ، كــما أنه إذا أظــلم أقــبلت ســحائب الــبلاء والــشر عليــه مــن كل مـكان .»
‏
 [ "‏الـجــواب الــكافي" (١٧٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⊙ قــَالَ الإمـام ابـنُ الــقَـيِّمِ رحـمه الله :

 ❞ أجمــعوا أن التوفيـق ألاَّ يـكلك الله إلى نــفسك، وأن الــخذلانَ هــو أن يخـلي بيـنك وبين نفـسك ، فــإذا كــانَ كل خير فــأصله التوفيـق ، وهو بيد الله لا بيد الــعبد ، 

◑ فـمفـتاحه الــدُّعَــاءَ والافــتقار وصـدق اللـجإِ والــرغبـة والــرهبـة إلـيه، 

⇦ فـمتى أُعــطي الــعبد هــذا الـمفــتاح فقــد أراد الله أن يفتح لــهُ ، ومتى أضـله عــنِ الـمفـتاح ، بــقي بــاب الــخير مــُرتَجا دونـه .❝ 
〖 كتـاب الــفوائــد〖 صـ ٩٧ 〗

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: الرد على أهل البدع ... إن لم يقصد فيه بيان الحق وهدى الخلق ورحمتهم والإحسان إليهم، لم يكن عمله صالحا. 
منهاج السنة(٥/ ٢٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي رحمه الله ( أصحاب العربية جن الإنس يبصرون ما لا يبصره غيرهم) 
مناقب الشافعي لابن أبي حاتم ص 122

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿ سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُم مِّنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾

‏قال سفيان الثوري : " نسبغ عليهم النعم ، ونمنعهم الشكر " .

‏[حلية الأولياء]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله : 

 ( ‏الاشتغال بتطهير القلوب أفضل من الاستكثار من الصوم و الصلاة مع غشِّ القلوب ...!

لم يكن أكثر تطوّع النبي ﷺ وأصحابه بكثرة الصوم والصلاة ؛ بل ببِرِّ القلوب وطهارتها ، وسلامتها ، وقوة تعلُّقها بالله ! ) .

‏ لطائف المعارف : (٤٢٧_ ٢٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِيْن
 - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - :

« إِحْيَاءُ السُّنَنِ يُؤْجَرُ عَلَيْهِ الإِنْسَانُ مَرَّتَيْنِ ، مَرَّةً عَلَى فِعْلِ السُّنَّةِ ، وَمَرَّةً عَلَى إِحْيَاءِ السُّنَّةِ ».

{ شَرْحُ رِيَاضِ الصَّالِحِيْن || ٣/ ٥٢٨ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن بطة العُكْبَرِيُّ في "الإبانة" (260/1) : " *فاللهَ اللهَ إخواني!! احذروا مُجالسةَ مَن قد أصابتْهُ الفِتنةُ ؛ فزاغَ قلبُه ، وعَشِيَتْ بَصيرتُه ، واسْتَحْكَمَتْ للباطل نُصْرتُه : فهو يَخْبِطُ في عَشْواءَ ، ويَعْشو في ظُلْمِه* ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

في قوله - تعالىٰ - : { فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ } دليل علىٰ أن كل من لم يستجب للرسول، وذهب إلىٰ قول مخالف لقول الرسول ، فإنه لم يذهب إلىٰ هدىٰ وإنما ذهب إلىٰ هوىٰ

تيسير الكريم الرحمٰن  ٦١٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمـام إبن كثير_*
*_رحمه الله تعالى :_*

( المؤمـن إذا كانت سـريرته
صحيحةً مع الله أصلح الله
ظاهره للناس ) .

*تفسيره - ٣٦۱/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي:

السلوك الكامل هو الورع في القوت، والورع في المنطق، وحفظ اللسان، وملازمة الذكر، وترك مخالطة العامة، والبكاء على الخطيئة، والتلاوة بالترتيل والتدبر، ومقت النفس وذمها في ذات الله، والإكثار من الصوم المشروع، ودوام التهجد، والتواضع للمسلمين، وصلة الرحم، والسماحة وكثرة البشر، والإنفاق مع الخصاصة، وقول الحق المر برفق وتؤدة، والأمر بالعرف، والأخذ بالعفو، والإعراض عن الجاهلين، والرباط بالثغر، وجهاد العدو، وحج البيت، وتناول الطيبات في الأحايين، وكثرة الاستغفار في السحر، فهذه شمائل الأولياء، وصفات المحمديين - أماتنا الله على محبتهم -.
السير (12 /90-91).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏اعلمْ أنَّ أكثرَ الناس إنما هلكوا بخوف مذمَّة الناس وحُبِّ مدحهم، فصارت حركاتُهم كلُّها موقوفةً على ما يوافق رضا الناس!*

أبو حامد الغزّالي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله:  من علامات السعادة على العبد :
❶ - تيسير الطاعة عليه. 
❷ - وموافقة السنة في أفعاله. 
❸ - وصحبته لأهل الصلاح. 
❹ - وحسن أخلاقه مع إخوانه. 
❺ - وبذل معروفه للخلق. 
➏ - واهتمامه للمسلمين. 
➐ - ومراعاته لأوقاته".  
            كتاب الاعتصام ٢/ ١٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - ‏قال أبو الدرداء :

• - ‏أدركت الناس ورقا لا شوك فيه، فأصبحوا شوكا لا ورق فيه،إن نقدتهم نقدوك، وإن تركتهم لا يتركوك.

• - ‏قالوا : فكيف نصنع ؟

• - ‏قال : تقرضهم من عرضك ليوم فقرك.
مداراة الناس : لابن أبي الدنيا   (١٣ )】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ترك مجالس العلماء*
قال محمد بن سيرين:
«إن قوما تركوا طلب العلم ومجالسة 
العلماء ، وأخذوا في الصلاة والصيام 
حتى يبس جلد أحدهم على عظمه ، ثم 
*خالفوا السنة فهلكوا،وسفكوا* *دماء المسلمين،فو الذي لا إله* *غيره،ما عمل أحد عملاً على*  *جهل إلا كان يفسد أكثر*
*مما يصلح* ».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية (ت٧٢٨هـ):
‏إن قلَّد شخصاً دون نظيره بُمجرَّد هواه، ونصره بيده ولسانه من غير علم أنَّ معه الحق = فهذا من أهل الجاهلية،  وإن كان متبوعه مصيباً، لم يكن عمله صالحاً، وإن كان متبوعه مخطئاً، كان آثماً.

‏ الإيمان [٦٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فشأن الراسخين تصور الشريعة صورة واحدة يخدم بعضها بعضا كأعضاء الإنسان إذا صوّرت صورة متحدة .
الاعتصام للشاطبي ١/ ٣١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#ابن_رجب رحمه الله :
" إنتظار الفرَج ‎#عبادة ؛ فإن البلاء لا يدوم ". 
______
مجموع رسائل ابن رجب ١٥٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ الحافظ ابن رجب - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ -:*

ليست الفضائل بكثرة الأعمال البدنية لكن بكونها خالصة لله صوابًا على متابعة السنة، وبكثرة معارف القلوب وأعمالها، فمن كان بالله أعرف وبدينه وأحكامه وشرائعه، وله أخوف وأحب وأرجى، فهو أفضل ممن ليس كذلك، وإن كان أكثر منه عملا بالجوارح. 

*[المَحَجّةُ في سَيْرِ الدُّلْجَةِ، ص(٤٨)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ الحافظ ابن رجب - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ -:*

الطريق الموصل إلى الله واحد، وهو الصراط المستقيم، وبقية السبل كلها سبل الشيطان، من سلكها قطعت به عن الله، وأوصلته إلى دار سخطه وغضبه وعقابه. 

*[المَحَجّةُ في سَيْرِ الدُّلْجَةِ، ص(٦٥)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ الحافظ ابن رجب - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ -:*

ربما سلك الإنسان في أول أمره على الصراط المستقيم، ثم ينحرف عنهُ آخر عمره، فيسلك بعض سبل الشيطان، فينقطع عن الله ويهلك، *(إن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى لا يكون بينها وبينه إلا ذراع أو باع، فيعمل عمل أهل النار فيدخلها)*. 

وربما سلك الرجل أولا بعض سبل الشيطان، فتدركه السعادة فيسلك الصراط المستقيم في آخر عمره، فيصل به إلى الله. 

*والشأن كل الشأن في الاستقامة على الصراط.* 

*[المَحَجّةُ في سَيْرِ الدُّلْجَةِ، ص(٦٥)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ الحافظ ابن رجب - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ -:*

ما أكثر من يرجع أثناء الطريق أو ينقطع، فإن القلوب بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن، *﴿يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذينَ آمَنوا بِالقَولِ الثّابِتِ فِي الحَياةِ الدُّنيا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ﴾* [إبراهيم: ٢٧]. 

*[المَحَجّةُ في سَيْرِ الدُّلْجَةِ، ص(٦٥-٦٦)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن مسعود «رضي الله عنه» :

المخلص لربه كالماشي على الرمل لا تسمع خطواته ولكن ترى آثاره

[جامع العلوم والحكم 302]_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال: 

‏الرجاء والخوف مطيتا المؤمن.

‏ [الزهد للإمام أحمد / 452].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبي محمد ابن حزم الأندلسي-رحمه الله تعالى-(ت 456 هـ):
*"*أكثروا من قول: « لا إله إلا الله » فإنها ألفاظ تتم بحركة اللسان دون حركة الشفتين، فلا يشعر بذلك الجليس ".*

*التلخيص لابن حزم (ص 100)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ ومن شرّ حاسد إذا حسد ﴾

قال الحسين بن الفضل :

 ( *"جمع الله الشرور في هذه السورة ، و ختمها بالحسد ليعلم أنه أخس الطبائع "*) 

الكشف والبيان للثعلبي ٥٤٢/٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ ولا يَحيقُ المَكرُ السَّيِّئُ إلَّا بأهلِهِ }

ابن القيم :

وقد شاهد النَّاس عيانًا أنَّه من عاش بالمكر ، مات بالفقر!

إغاثة اللَّهفان ٣٥٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ‎#الجٌنيد : 

"الطرق كلها مسدودة على الخلق ، إلّا من اقتفى أثر الرسول ﷺ واتبع سنّته ، ولزم طريق الخيرات كلها مفتوحة عليه . كما قال تعالى : { لَّقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ}"

تهذيب حلية الأولياء - ٣ /٣٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ البَربهاريُّ، رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى: 

‏"وإيّاك والنّظر فِي الكلام، والجلوس إلى أصحاب الكلام، وعليك بالآثار وأهل الآثار، وإياهم فاسأل، ومعهم فاجلس، ومنهم فاقتبس".

‏["طبقات الحنابلة" (٣٤/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سأل رجل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى: 
إني أطلب ‎العلم، وإن أمي تمنعني من ذلك، تريد أن أشتغل بالتجارة؟

فقال أحمد: دارها وأرضها،
*ولا تدع ‎طلب العلم.*

الآداب الشرعية [٣٥/٢].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله  :

"مَن أراد النَّظر إلى وجه خالقه ؛ فليعمل عملًا صالحًا ، ولا يُخبِر به أحدًا" . 

[اللالكائي (٢٣٥/٣ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشاطبي -رحمه الله-:

”... من علامات السعادة على العبد:
تيسير الطاعة عليه، وموافقة السنة في أفعاله، وصحبته لأهل الصلاح، وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان، وبذل معروفه للخلق، واهتمامه للمسلمين، ومراعاته لأوقاته“.

[ الاعتصام (٢/ ١٥٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال العلامــة ابــن ؏ــثيميــن 
          رحمـہ اللـہ تعـالـﮯ :

 أنت عنـدما تقـول : « أستغفـر الله » تسـأل الله شيـئين : الأول : سـتر الــذنب  والثاني : التجـاوز عنه ، بحـيث لا يعـاقبك الله عـليه

 مجمـوع الفتاوى [ 16- 87 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال  ابن تيميہ رحمہ اللہ :
السعيد يستغفر من المعائب ويصبر علی المصائب 
کما قال تعالی :
{ فاصبر إن وعد الله حق واستغفر لذنبك }.
مجموع_الفتاوى [454/8].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

| "لما جمعتُ كتابي المُسمّى ب( المنتظم في تاريخ المُلوك والأمم) اطّلعتُ على سير الخَلق من الملوكِ والوزراءِ والعلماء والأدباء والفقهاء والمحدثين والزُهاد وغيرِهم ، فرأيتُ الدُّنيا قد تلاعبتْ بالأكثرين تلاعباً أذهبَ أدْيَانَهُم ، حتى كانُوا لا يُؤمِنُونَ بالعقاب " 

 [صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي : ٤٦٧]
...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
السكوتُ بلا قراءةٍ  ولا ذكرٍ  ولا دعاءٍ  ليسَ عبادة ولا مأموراً به بل يفتح باب الوسوسة فالاشتغال بذكر الله أفضل من السكوت

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمـــام ربيعـة الرأي_*
*_رضي الله عنه :_* 

( العِـلْم وسيلة إلى كـل فضيلة ) . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء - ٩٠/٦ .*

 ا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مالك بن دينار رضي_*
*_الله تعالى :_*

( كفى بالمــرء خيانة أن يكـون
أمينًا للخونة ، وكفى المرء شرًّا
ألا يكــون صــالحًا ، ويقــع في
الصالحين ) .

*صفة الصفوة - ٢٨٦/٣ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى :  { والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض }

 وقال جل وعلا : { لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادّون من حادّ اللهَ ورسولَه }

 وقال سبحانه : { وإن الظالمين بعضهم أولياء بعض والله ولي المتقين }



 قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *المؤمن تجب موالاته وإن ظلمك واعتدى عليك .. والكافر تجب معاداته وإن أعطاك وأحسن إليك ..* 


[ الفتاوى (٢٠٩/٢٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* قال الإمــام السعدي رحمه_*
*_الله تعالى :_*

( يا عجباً لمؤمن يرى أهل الباطل
يجهــــدون ، ويألمــون في نصــر
باطلهم ، وهم لا غاية لهـم شريفة
يطلبونها ، وهو مُخلِدٌ إلى الكسـل
عن نصر الحق ) .

*المؤلفات - ١٦٧/١ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : (لا يُنتصر لشخص انتصارا مطلقا عاما إلا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا لطائفة انتصارا مطلقا عاما، إلا للصحابة رضي الله عنهم ) .

منهاج السنة ( ٢٦٢/٥) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن سعيد بن جُبير قال :

قال لي راهب : يا سعيد ، 
في الفِتنة ، يتبيَّنُ لكَ مِن يعبدُ الله ، 
ومَن يعبدُ الطَّاغوت .
الشَّريعة للآجرِّي ١/ ١٦٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن سعدي رحمه الله : 

مَن تغافل عن عيوب الناس ، وأمسك لسانه عن تتبع أحوالهم التي لا يحبون إظهارها :

1) سلم دينه وعرضه
2) وألقى الله محبته في قلوب العباد
3) وستر الله عورته
فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل ، وما ربك بظلام للعبيد .

[ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺔ(١١٢/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺍﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺿﺮﺭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﺑﻄﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻭﻓﺮﺍﻏﻪ، فإن ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﻻ ﺗﻘﻌﺪ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ، ﺑﻞ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻐﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻬﺎ ﺷﻐﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻀﺮﻩ، ﻭﻻ ﺑﺪ!.
طريق الهجرتين ابن قيم الجوزية *[275]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قـال ابـن القيـم رحمـه اللـه تعالـﮯ :-

 القـرآن شفـاء لمـا فـي الصـدور مُذهـبٌ لمـا يلقيـه الشيطـان فيهـا مـن الوسـاوس والشهـوات والإرادات الفاسـدة.

 [ إغاثـة اللهفـان 1 / 157 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله :

«ما مِن رجُلٍ ، يرى نعمةَ الله عليه ، فيقول: 
" الحمدُ لله الذي بِنعمتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصالحات"
إلا أغناه اللهُ تعالى وزادَه!»

«حِلية الأولياء» (١٨٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#أول من أدخل الرواية اليونينية من صحيح البخاري إلى المغرب: أحمد بن محمد بن ناصر الدرعي المغربي".
"تاريخ المكتبات الإسلامية" (ص315)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام أبو بكر الطرطوشي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - لا يتمنىٰ زوال السلطان إلا جاهل مغرور أو فاسق يتمنىٰ كل محذور، فحقيق على كل رعية أن ترغب إلى الله تعالىٰ في إصلاح السلطان ، وأن تبذل له نصحها وتخصه بصالح دعائها ، فإن في صلاحه صلاح العباد والبلاد ، وفي فساده فساد العباد والبلاد .

• - وكان العلماء يقولون : إن استقامت لكم أمور السلطان فأكثر واحمد الله تعالىٰ واشكره ، وإن جاءكم منه ما تكرهون وجهوه إلى ما تستوجبونه منه بذنوبكم وتستحقونه بآثامكم ، فأقيموا عذر السلطان بانتشار الأمور عليه ، وكثرة ما يكابده من ضبط جوانب المملكة واستئلاف الأعداء ورضاء الأولياء ، وقلة الناصح وكثرة المدلس والفاضح .

【 سراج الملوك  (٤٨/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله-:

«ليس الميـتُ من خرجَتْ روحهُ من جنبيه،
وإنما الميتُ من لا يفقَهُ ماذا لربِّه من الحقوقِ عليهِ».

 التذكرة: ص (١٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أجمع العلماء بالله على أن التوفيق أن لا يَكِلَ اللهُ العبدَ إلى نفسه ، وأجمعوا على أن الخذلان أن يخلِّي بينه وبين نفسه . 

ابن القيم رحمه الله 
مفتاح دار السعادة ص (٨١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول الحسن البصري : ماأطال عبدٌ الأمل إلا أساء العمل .

صفة الصفوة ٣٤٩/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الآجري -رحمه الله*

"ينبغي لمن رزقه الله حسن الصوت بالقرآن
أن يعلم أن الله قد خصه بخير عظيم فليعرف قدر ماخصه الله به وليقرأ لله لا للمخلوقين".

*كتاب أخلاق حملة القرآن)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان ميمون بن مهران يقول : لو صلح أهل القرآن صلح الناس

أخرجه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء ٨٣/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه " المجمع المؤسس 2/297  " نقلا عن البرهان الحلبي أنه قال : سمعته يقول - اي : البلقني - ربما طالعت المجلد كاملا في اليوم الواحد من كتب الفقه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ابن حزم:
‏ولا تستوحش مع الحق إلى أحد؛ فمن كان معه الحق فالخالق تعالى معه.
‏ولا تبال بكثرة خصومك ولا بقدم أزمانهم ولا بتعظيم الناس إياهم، ولا بعزتهم؛ فالحق أكثر منهم وأقدم وأعز وأعظم عند كل أحد وأولى بالتعظيم.
‏رسائل ابن حزم ٣٣٦/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى 

كان أئمَّة الإسلام إذا قيل لأحدهم:إلى متى تطلب العلم؟ فيقول:إلى الممات.

مفتاح دار السعادة [203]


‏قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله 

[وكل من دعا إلى شيء من الدين بلا أصل من 
كتاب الله وسنة رسوله فقد دعا إلى بدعة وضلالة]

درء تعارض العقل والنقل234

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
كان بعض المشايخ إذا أمر بعض متبوعيه بالتوبه وأحب ألا ينفره ولا يشعب قلبه *أمره بالصدق*
ويقول يوسف بن اسباط وغيره : ماصدق الله عبد إلا صنع له .
مجموع الفتاوى ١٠-١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام مالك بن دينار رحمه الله:

بقدر ما تحزن للدنيا كذلك يخرج هَمَّ
الآخرة من قلبك، وبقدر ما تحزن للآخرة
كذلك يخرج هَمَّ الدنيا من قلبك.

 الزهد للامام أحمد (٢٥٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــال الإمــام الأحنـفُ_*
*_إبنُ قيـسٍ رضـي الله عنه :_*

( أَلاَ أُُخبركــم بِـأَدْوَأِ الدَّاءِ ؟!!
قالوا بلى : قـال الخلق الدَّنِيُّ
وَاللسانُ الْبَذِيُّ ) .

*أدب الدنيا والدين - ٢٤٢/١ .*

*  سوء الخلق ونقصه .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم في مدارج السالكين:
من ملأ قلبه من الرضا بالقدر: ملأ الله صدره غنى وأمنا وقناعة. وفرغ قلبه لمحبته، والإنابة إليه، والتوكل عليه. ومن فاته حظه من الرضا: امتلأ قلبه بضد ذلك. واشتغل عما فيه سعادته وفلاحه.
فالرضا يفرغ القلب لله، والسخط يفرغ القلب من الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم 

*"وكم ترى من رجل متورّعٍ عن الفواحش والظلم ولسانه يفري في أعراض الأحياء والأموات ولا يُبالي ما يقول"*`

[الجواب الكافي صـ203]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :

مِنْ أعظم ما يُتقرّب به العبدُ إلى الله
تعالى من النّوافل: كثرة تلاوة القرآن
وسماعهُ بتفكُّر وتدبُّرٍ وتفهُّمٍ.
قال خباب بن الأرت لرجل: تقرّب إلى
الله ما استطعتَ واعلم أنك لن تتقرب
إليه بشيءٍ هو أحبُّ إليه من كلامه.

جامع العلوم والحكم (١٠٨٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الجويني  رحمه الله تعالى 

الانقطاعُ عن النوافل عظيمُ الوقْع عند ذوي الدين ، وركعتان خفيفتان خير من الدنيا وما فيها .

【 نهاية المطلب(١/ ١٦٧) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام بن باز رحمه_*
*_الله تعالى :_*

‏( السعوديةافضل دولة سلفية
من الف سـنة ، لا يوجـد دولة
بعـد القـرون المفضلة ، ‏نشرت
التوحـيد ، والعقـيدة السـلفية
افضـــل مـن السعــــودية !! .
‏السعــــودية بـلاد الحــــرمين
ومــأرز التوحــــيد ، ومنطـلق
الدعوة السلفية ‏العداء للدولة
السعوديه عداء للدين ) .

*مجمـــوع فتـاوى ومقـــالات*
*متنوعة - ٣٨٠/١ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

الشكر ظهور أثر نعمة الله على لسان عبده؛
ثناءً واعترافاً،وعلى قلبه شهودا ومحبة ،وعلى
جوارحه انقياداً وطاعة.

مدارج السالكين (2/ 244)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فمن كان مشغولا بالله وبذكره ومحبته في حال حياته وجد ذلك أحوج ماهو إليه عند خروج روحه إلى الله.-طريق الهجرتين ٦٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
الكسَالى أكثر النَّاس همًّا وغمًّا وحزنًا، ليس لهم فرح ولا سرور، بخلاف أرباب النَّشَاط والجد في العمل-روضة المحبين - ١٦٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

(الشرائع أغذية القلوب، فمتى اغتذت القلوب بالبدع، لم يبق فيها فضلٌ للسُّنن، فتكون بمنزلة من اغتذى بالطعام الخبيث)

الاقتضاء (١/ ١٠٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الخطابي:‬
‫في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما" دليل على أن أشهر الأسماء وأعلاها في الذكر "الله" ولذلك أضيفت سائر الأسماء إليه.‬
‫شأن الدعاء للخطابي ص ٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة:

كتاب شرح الإلمام بأحاديث الأحكام ، لابن دقيق العيد. أثنى عليه العلماء:
فقال قطب الدين الحلبي: "لم يتكلم على الحديث منذ عهد الصحابة إلى زماننا مثل ابن دقيق العيد، ومن أراد معرفة ذلك فعليه بالنظر في القطعة التي شرح فيها (الإلمام) فإن من جملة ما فيها: أنه أورد حديث البراء بن عازب ؛ (أمرنا رسول الله صَلَّى الله عليه وسلّم بسبع ونهانا عن سبع) واشتمل على أربع مائة فائدة".

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : وصنّف (الإلمام في أحاديث الأحكام ) وشرع في شرحه؛ فخرّج منه أحاديث يسيرة في مجلدين، أتى فيهما بالعجائب الدالة على سعة دائرته في العلوم، خصوصاً في الاستنباط".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

معرفة السير وأيام الإسلام وتواريخ أعمال الأنبياء والعلماء والوقوف على وفاتهم
" من علم خاصة أهل العلم، وإنه لا ينبغي لمن وسم نفسه بالعلم جهل ذالك، وإنه مما يلزمه من العلم العناية به.

الاستذكار 287/8

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -  : "كثير من المرضى يشفون بلا تداوٍ 
‏بدعوة مستجابة 
‏أو رقية نافعة 
‏أو قوة للقلب وحسن التوكل "

‏الفتاوى ٢١ /٥٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إن الله سبحانه لن يقبل عملاً يراه صاحبه من نفسه حتى يراه عين توفيق الله له ، وفضله عليه ، ومتاع عليه ، وأنه من الله لا من نفسه، وما به نعمة فمن الله وحده ، وهذا أساس جميع الأعمال الصالحة الظاهرة والباطنة، وهو الذي يرفعها، ويجعلها في ديوان أصحاب اليمين . 


ابن القيم رحمه الله 
   كتاب الروح (٦٣٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
"فالقلب لا يصلح ولا يفلح ولا يلتذ ولا يُسر ولا يطيب ولا يسكن ولا يطمئن إلا بعبادة ربه، وحبه والإنابة إليه، ولو حصل له كل ما يلتذ به من المخلوقات لم يطمئن ولم يسكن؛ إذ فيه فقر ذاتي إلى ربه، ومن حيث هو معبوده ومحبوبه ومطلوبه"
[مجموع الفتاوى، (01/ 391)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عثمان:
(ليس في الأرض كلام هو أمتع ولا آنق، ولا ألذ في الأسماع، ولا أشد اتصالا بالعقول السليمة، ولا أفتق للسان، ولا أجود تقويما للبيان = من طول استماع حديث الأعراب العقلاء الفصحاء، والعلماء البلغاء)
[البيان ١/ ١٤٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر-رحمه الله-:
.
"السّعيد من تمسّك بما كان عليه السلف،
واجتَنَبَ ما أحدثه الخَلَف".
.
الفتح ٢٥٣/١٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:

اعلم أنّ الرّفق بالضّعفاء واليتامى والصّغار يجعل فـي القلب رحمةً وليناً وعطفاً، وإنابةً إلى الله تعالى لا يُدركها إلاّ مـن جرّب ذلك.

شرح رياض الصالحين : ٣/٨٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن فارس - رحمه الله - :

إن للعلم مَحلّين :

أحدهما : القلوبُ الوَاعيَة الحافظَة! .

والآخر : الكُتب المُدَوَّنة .

فَمَن أوتِي سمعًا واعيًا وقلبًا حافطًا ؛ فذلك الذي عَلَت درجته وسمَقَت منزلَتَه ، فإنهُما معُونَة حفظه! .

مأخذ العلم : ( صـ٢٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مُنتقى الوجادات:
« قال بعض السَّلف: "مَن طلب العلم لوجه الله لم يزل مُعاناً، ومَن طلبه لغير الله لم يزل مُهاناً"

هذا إذا كان هو الدَّاخل بنفسه لطلب العلم، فإن كان وليُّه هو الذي يرشده لذلك فيتعيَّن على الوليِّ أن يعلِّمه النّيّة فيه، وليحذر أن يرشده لطلب العلم بسبب أن يرأس به، أو يأخذ معلوماً عليه إلى غير ذلك ممَّا تقدَّم ذكرُه، فإنَّ هذا سُمٌّ قاتل يُخرج العلم عن أن يكون لله تعالى، بل يقرأ، ويجتهد لله تعالى خالصاً كما تقدَّم ذكره، فإنْ جاء شيءٌ من غيب الله تعالى قَبِلَه على سبيل أنَّه فُتُوحٌ من الله تعالى ساقه الله إليه؛ لا لأجل إجارة، أو مقابلة على ما هو بصدده؛ إذ إنّ أعمال الآخرة لا يُؤخذ عليها عوض»


ابن الحـاجّ | المدخل (١٢٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال التابعي الجليل مطرّف بن عبدالله -رحمه الله-:

*لأنْ أُعافى فأشكر خيرٌ من أن أُبتلى فأصبِر.*

فتح الباري (١٤ / ٤٢٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• درر من أقوال السلف

-----------------------------
قال الإمام ابن القيم –رحمه الله- "إذا ظفرت برجل واحد من أولي العلم،طالب للدليل، محكم له، متبع للحق حيث كان، وأين كان، ومع من كان، زالت الوحشة وحصلت الألفة وإن خالفك؛ فإنه يخالفك ويعذرك. والجاهل الظالم يخالفك بلا حجة ويكفرك أو يبدعك بلا حجة، وذنبك: رغبتك عن طريقته الوخيمة وسيرته الذميمة، فلا تغتر بكثرة هذا الضرب، فإن الآلاف المؤلفة منهم؛ لا يعدلون بشخص واحد من أهل العلم، والواحد من أهل العلم يعدل ملء الأرض منهم". 
إعلام الموقعين 1/308.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ان الله سبحانه لن يقبل عملاً يراه صاحبه من نفسه حتى يراه عين توفيق الله له ، وفضله عليه ، ومنّته عليه ، وأنه من الله لا من نفسه، وما به نعمة فمن الله وحده ، وهذا أساس جميع الأعمال الصالحة الظاهرة والباطنة، وهو الذي يرفعها، ويجعلها في ديوان أصحاب اليمين . 


ابن القيم رحمه الله 
   كتاب الروح (٦٣٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ }

قال التابعي قتادة :

اجتنبوا المعصية والعدوان

فإن بهما هلك من هلك من قبلكم من الناس

[ تفسير ابن أبي حاتم 3999 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وأصدق الناس رؤيا أصدقهم حديثا

مدارج السالكين 1/116

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أفضل الصدقة ما صادفت حاجةً من المتصدَّق عليه ، وكانت دائمةً مستمرة . 


ابن القيم رحمه الله 
   كتاب الروح (٤١٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم في الفوائد ص 50:
ليس العجب من مملوك يتذلل لله ويتعبد له ولا يمل من خدمته مع حاجته وفقره إليه ، إنما العجب من مالك يتحبب إلى مملوكه بصنوف إنعامه ويتودد إليه بأنواع إحسانه مع غناه عنه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله رحمة واسعة في بيان صفة العالم الراسخ:*


*«إنه ناظرٌ في المآلات قبل الجواب على السؤالات».*


الموافقات (232/4) ].*


┈┉┅━❀☆●☆●☆  ❀━┅┉┈

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
-
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺧﺒﺚ اﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ:
ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻏﻞٌّ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ.
-
منهاج السنة : ٢٢/۱.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال محدث العصر الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله-:

"كثيراً ما تقع المقاطعة والمصارمة مما يخطر في بال الإنسان من الظنون والأوهام تجاه أخيه المسلم"

سلسلة الهدى والنور - ش23

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين ت مشهور (5/ 235):
ومن له علم بالشرع والواقع؛ يعلم قطعًا أن الرجل الجليل الذي له في الإسلام قَدَم صالح وآثار حسنة وهو من الإسلام وأهله بمكان قد تكون منه الهَفْوَة والزَّلَّة هو فيها معذور بل ومأجور لاجتهاده؛ فلا يجوز أن يُتَّبع فيها، ولا يجوز أن تهدر مكانته وإمامته ومنزلته من قلوب المسلمين.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
كما أن ثمار الجنة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة ؛ فثمرة التوحيد والإخلاص في الدنيا كذلك .-الفوائد [١٦٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
وهذا من أعظم الفقه أن يخاف الرجل أن تخذله ذنوبه عند الموت ، فتحول بينه وبين الخاتمة الحسنى.- الداء والدواء 390

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مكحول:
‏-
‏رأيت رجلاً يُصلي وكلما ركع وسجد بكى، فاتَّهمتُه أنه يُرائي ببكائه فحُرِمتُ البكاءَ سنة!
‏-
‏حلية الأولياء : ١٨٤/٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمــام يحيى بن معـاذ_*
*_رضي الله عنه :_*

( عَملٌ كَالسـَّرابِ ، وقلبٌ مِن التَّقوِى
خَرَابٌ ، ذنُوبٌ بِعددِ الرّملِ وَالتـُّرابِ
ثُــمَّ تَطـمَعُ فِي الكَواعِبِ الأتــرَابِ !
هِيهَات ، أنــتَ سَكـرانٌ بِغَيرِ شَـرابِ
مَا أكمَلكَ لَو بَادَرتَ أملَكَ ، مَا أجلَّكَ
لَو بَادَرتَ أجَلَكَ مَا أقوَاكَ لَو خَالفتَ
هَواكَ ) .

*صَفوَةُ الصَّفوَة - ٣٣٧/٤ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قتيبة : وأجهل الناس من جعل ظنه بالله دينا .
من كتابه الاختلاف في اللفظ ص١١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

٧٥٠ -[٢٦٨٦] " *لن يشْبَع*المُؤمِن*  من خيرٍ يسمعهُ حتَّى يكون مُنْتَهاه الجنَّةُ* ".

قال الطيبي: "شبه استلذاذه بالمسمُوع باستلذاذه بالمطعُوم؛ لأنه أرغب وأشهى، وأكثر إتعابًا لتحصيله، و"حتى" للتدرج في استماع الخير، والترقي في استلذاذه، والعمل به إلى أن يوصله الجنَّة، ويبلغه إليها *لأنَّ سماع الخير سبب العمل، والعمل سبب دخول الجنَّة ظاهرًا*، ولما كان قوله: "لن يشبعَ" فعلاً مضارعًا يكون فيه دلالة على الاستمرار تعلق حتى به".
*
(٢/٦٨١ قوت المغتذي للسيوطي)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التغافل عن الاوراد الشرعية
✍قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

" ولما غفل الناس عن الأوراد الشرعية، كثرت فيهم الجن الآن وتلاعبت بهم "

[لقاءالباب المفتوح /197]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله:

وغاية ما اشتملت عليه أحاديث الباب هو أن الشهيد يغفر له جميع ذنوبه إلا ذنب الدين ، وذلك لا يستلزم عدم جواز الخروج إلى الجهاد إلا بإذن من له الدين ، بل إن أحب المجاهد أن يكون جهاده سببا لمغفرة كل ذنب استأذن صاحب الدين في الخروج ، وإن رضي بأن يبقى عليه ذنب واحد منها جاز له الخروج بدون استئذان وهذا إذا كان الدين حالا . اهـ


 نيل الأوطار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام #ابن_تيمية رحمه الله :

"من تدبر القرآن طالبا الهدى فيه تبين له طريق الحق"

مجموع الفتاوى ج 3  ص137  ‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو إدريس الخولاني رحمه الله :
 ( لأن أرى في المسجد نارًا لا استطيع إطفاءها ؛ أحَبّ إليّ مِن أن أرى فيه بدعة لا استطيع تغييرها! )

الإعتصام للشاطبي: (١/٨٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
 إذا انكشف الغطاء للناس يوم القيامة عن ثواب أعمالهم لم يروا عملاً أفضل ثوابًا من الذكـر ، فيتحسر عند ذلك أقوام فيقولون : ما كان شىء أيسر علينا من الذكر.-[ "الوابل الصيّب ص (١١١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فما صغَّر النفوس مثلُ معصية الله وما كبَّرها وشرَّفها ورفعها مثل طاعة الله -الداء والدواء ١١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سئل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله
عما شجر بين الصحابة فقال : -

( ليـس ذلك مـن مســائل العــلم التي
تعنيني حتى أعـرف حقيقة حـال كل
واحـد منهـم ، وأنا مأمور بالاستغفـار
لهــم ، وأن يكــون قلبي لهــم سليمـاً
ومأمور بمحبتهم وموالاتهم ) .

مجموع الفتاوى - ٤٤٠/٤ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ العَلَائِيُّ (ت: 761 هـ): «عادة الملوك والأشراف أنهم لا يذكرون حَرَائِرَهُم في ملأ الناس، ولا يصرحون بأسمائهن؛ بل يُكَنُّون عنْهُنّ بـ«الأهل» و«العيال» ونحو ذلك.
فإذا ذَكَرُوا الإمَاءَ صَرَّحُوا بأسمائِهنَّ ولم يَصُونُوهُنَّ عن الابْتِذَال».
.
رسالة في تفسير قوله تعالى: {يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم}، ضمن «مجموع رسائل الحافظ العلائي» (ص: 151).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله:

‏واعلم -ثبَّت الله قلبك- أنَّ الإسلام لا يموت، لكنه يمر بفترات تمحيص ينجو فيها أهل الصدق، ويسقط فيها مرضى القلوب في أوحال الإنتكاسة، فاصبر واحتسب؛ فلستَ خيرًا من بلال، ولستِ خيرًا من سميَّة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .

‏[حراسة الفضيلة - بكر أبو زيد]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_قال الحسن البصري رحمة الله.*_
«إن جور الملوك نقمة من الله عز وجل ونقم الله لا تلاقى بالسيوف وإنما تتقى وتستدفع بالدعاء والتوبة».

آداب الحسن البصري(119)*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*عن الزُهري* قال : استكثروا من شيء لا تمسه النار  قيل : و ما هو؟  قال : المعروف

 *حلية الأولياء ٣٧١/٣*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي :
أول تلبيس ابليس على الناس صدهم عن العلم، لأن العلم نور، فإذا أطفأ مصابيحهم خبطهم في الظلم كيف شاء.

تلبيس إبليس ص 283

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :
" كن في الجانب الذي فيه الله ورسوله ﷺ ؛ وإن كان الناس كلهم في الجانب الآخر "

[ الفوائد -167 ]
.
.

قال مالك بن أنس رحمه الله :
" كَانَ السَّلَفُ يُعَلِّمُونَ أَوْلَادَهُمْ حُبَّ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ كَمَا يُعَلِّمُونَ السُّورَةَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ "

" شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة " (7/1313)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"ما يحتاج العبد إلى الاستغفار مما لا يعلمه أضعاف أضعاف ما يعلمه 
‏=
‏فما سُلِّط عليه مُؤذٍ إلا بذنب".

‏بدائع الفوائد 2/241

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روى الحافظ ابو نعيم بسنده في حلية الاولياء قال : لما مات عليّ بن الحسين فغسلوه جعلوا ينظرون إلى آثار سواد بظهره ، فقالوا : ما هذا ؟ فقيل : كان يحمل جِراب الدقيق ليلاً على ظهره يعطيه فقراء أهل المدينة . 
قلت : ذكرني هذا بقول أشجع السّلمي في عمرو بن سعيد بن قتيبة بن مسلم :
وما كنتُ أدري ما فواضلُ كفّه *** على الناس حتى غيّبته الصفائحُ
___________________________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم:
قد رأيت من غمار العامة من يجري من الاعتدال وحميد الأخلاق.
ورأيت ممن طالع العلوم  لا يتقدمه في خبث السيرة وفساد العلانية والسريرة شرار الخلق، وهذا كثير جداً، فعلمت أنهما مواهب وحرمان من الله تعالى.
مداواة النفوس"رسائله346/1"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة النفراوي المالكي  ت ١١٢٦هـ :
‏" وقد انعقد إجماع المسلمين اليوم على وجوب متابعة واحد من الأئمة الأربع: أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وعدم جواز الخروج عن مذاهبهم، وإنما حرم تقليد غير هؤلاء الأربعة من المجتهدين، مع أن الجميع على هدى لعدم حفظ مذاهبهم لموت أصحابهم وعدم تدوينها ".

[الفواكه الدواني للنفراوي ٢/٣٥٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تجنَّب أي جانَبَ الجَنْبَ . 


اللباب في علوم الكتاب لابن عادل الحنبلي (١ / ٣٢٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَـال ابـن تَـيمِيَّـة-رحِـمه اللهُ تَـعالَـى-:

” الصِّـدق أسـاس الحـسنات وجمـاعُها؛ والكَـذب أسـاسُ السَّـيئات ونظـامُها “

[مجـموع الفـتاوى ٢٠/٧٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله  :

" المأثور عن الصحابة كانوا إذا أتوا المسجد يوم الجمعة يصلون من حين يدخلون ما تيسر فمنهم من يصلي عشر ركعات ومنهم من يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة ومنهم من يصلي ثمان ركعات ومنهم من يصلي أقل من ذلك " . 

[مجموع الفتاوى ( 189/24)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روح المعلم ..

قال الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس (ت 1359هـ*.) : 
"أغلب المعلمين في المعاهد الإسلامية الكبرى كالأزهر لا يتصلون بتلامذتهم، إلا اتصالاً عاماً لا يتجاوز أوقات التعليم، فيتخرج التلامذة في العلوم والفنون، لكن بدون تلك الروح الخاصة التي ينفخها المعلم في تلميذه - إذا كان للمعلم روح - ويكون لها الأثر البارز في أعماله العلمية في سائر حياته. فعلى المعلم الذي يريد أن يكوّن من تلامذته رجالاً أن يشعرهم - واحداً واحداً - أنه متصل بكل واحد منهم اتصالاً خاصاً زيادة على الاتصال العام، وأن يصدق لهم هذا بعنايته خارج الدرس بكل واحد منهم عناية خاصة في سائر نواحي حياته حتى يشعر كل واحد منهم أنه في طور تربية وتعليم، في كفالة أب روحي يعطف عليه ويُعنى به مثل أبيه أو أكثر"

[ابن باديس، حياته وآثاره، للدكتور عمار الطالبي (4/202)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏ابن القيم رحمه الله :
كيف يكون عاقلاً من باع الجنة بما فيها بشهوة ساعة !؟

           [ الفوائد ٤٥٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لسان الدين بن الخطيب:

«العربُ لم تفتخر قطّ بذَهبٍ يُجمَع، ولا ذُخرٍ يُرفَع، ولا قصرٍ يُبنى، ولا غرسٍ يُجنى.
إنّما فخرُها عدوٌّ يُغلب، وثناءٌ يُجلب، وجُزُرٌ تُنحر، وحديثٌ يُذكر، وجُودٌ على الفاقة، وسماحةٌ بحسب الطاقة.»

- الحديقة/ ٦٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

|فالعبادة تُرقِّق القلبَ ، وإذا كان القلبُ رقيقاً ليِّنَاً كان قبوله للعلم سهلاً يسيراً ورسخ العلمُ فيه وثبت وأثَّر ؛  و إذا كان قاسياً غليظاً كان قبوله للعلم صعباً عسيراً ولابدَّ معَ ذلك أن يكون زكياً صافياً سليماً حتى يزكو فيه العلمُ ويثمرَ فيه ثمراً طيِّبَاً|
ابن تيمية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

متى رأيت تكديراً في حالك : فاذكر نعمةً ما شُكِرت، أو زلةً فُعِلت، فإن الله عز وجل يقول: { إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ء} . 
( ابن الجوزي )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي : أظلم الظالمين لنفسه: من تواضع لمن لا يكرمه، ورغب في مودة من لا ينفعه، وقبل مدح مَنْ لا يعرفه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن الخطاب 

" لأقُولنّ شيئًا يُضحِك النَبي ⁧ " 
رواه مسلم .

‏علَّق الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله 
على الحديث فقال : فيه استحباب مَن رأى صاحبه مهمومًا ؛ أن يُحدّثه بما يزيل همه ، ويطيّب نفسه " .
‏
‏فتح الباري ( ج٩ /٢٩٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#النووي رحمه الله:
اعلم أنه ينبغي لمن بلغه شيء في فضائل الأعمال؛ أن يعمل به ولو مرة واحدة ليكون من أهله، ولا ينبغي أن يتركه مطلقاً، بل يأتي بما تيسر منه؛ لقول ‎#النبيﷺ: (وما أمرتكم به فَأْتُوا منه ما استطعتم)
‎#متفق_عليه

الأذكار [50]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية -رحمه اللّه-: 

درجة #الحلم #والصبر على الأذى والعفو عن الظلم
أفضل أخلاق أهل الدنيا والآخرة يبلغ الرجل بها مالا
يبلغه بالصيام والقيام.

[الصــارم: 234]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد بن حَنْبَل رحمه الله لتلميذه لما بلغه مدحُ الناس:

*" يا أبا بكر إذا عرف الرجلُ نفسَه فما ينفعه كلام الناس "*

سير أعلام النبلاء.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلَّامة ابن الحاج المالكي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - قال الله تعالىٰ { سَأَصْرِفُ عَنْ آيَاتِيَ الَّذِينَ يَتَكَبَّرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ } ، الآية ومعلوم بالضرورة أن بعض المتكبرين يحفظون القرآن والعلم ولكنهم منعوا فائدته وهي الفهم فيه والعمل به ، وذلك هو المطلوب فبقي العوام أحسن حالاً منهم في ذلك ، والله تعالىٰ المستعان .
【 الـمـدخـل                 (٩٨/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله « أما دعوة ذي النُّون فإن فيها من كمال التوحيد والتنزيه للرب عزوجل ، واعتراف العبد بظلمه وذنبه ما هو من أبلغ أدوية الكرب والهمّ والغمّ، وأبلغ الوسائل الى الله سبحانه وتعالى في قضاء الحوائج » زاد المعاد ( ٤ / ٢٠٨ ). 

دعوة ذي النُّون - عليه السلام - « لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين » .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *أمهات الفضائل : العلم ، والدين ، والشجاعة ، والكرم* .


[ منهاج السنة (٦/٣٧٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القاضي شريح رحمه الله تعالى:" إني لأصاب بالمصيبة فأحمد الله عليها أربع مرات؛ أحمد إذ لم يكن أعظم منها، وأحمد إذ رزقني الصبرَ عليها، وأحمد إذ وفقني للاسترجاع لما أرجو من الثواب، وأحمد إذ لم يجعلها في ديني".

"السير" للذهبي (105/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒عن سعد بن مسعودٍ، أَنَّ أبا الدرداء قال: 

لولا ثلاثٌ ما أحببتُ أن أعيشَ يومًا واحدًا:

الظَّمَأُ لِلَّهِ بِالهَوَاجِرِ ،
وَالسُّجُودُ في جَوْفِ اللَّيلِ ،
ومُجَالَسَةُ قَومٍ يَنتقونَ مِن خِيارِ الكلامِ، كَمَا يُنتَقَى أَطَايِبُ التَّمْرِ.

الزُّهد والرَّقائق لابن المبارك ٢٧٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحــافـظ ابــن الجـــوزي رحمه الله  :

( مايــزال التغــافــلُ عن الزلات ، من أرقى شيم الڪرام ، فإن الناس مجبولون على الزلات والأخطاء
فإن اهتم المرء بڪل زلة ،  وخطيئة : تعب وأتعب غيره، والعاقل الذڪـي من لايدقق في ڪل صغيرة وڪبيرة مع أهله وأحبابه وأصحابه وجيرانه ، 
ولهذا قال الإمام أحمد .. تسعة أعشار حسن الخلق في التغافل.*) 
      تهذيب الڪمال 【 19 / 370 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض العلماء: 
كل مسألة حدثت في الإسلام واختلف الناس فيها ولم يورث ذلك الاختلاف بينهم عداوة ولا بغضاء ولا فرقة، علمنا أنها من مسائل الإسلام.
وكل مسألة حدثت وطرأت فأوجبت العداوة والبغضاء والتدابر والقطيعة علمنا أنها ليست من أمر الدين في شيء ..
قال: فيجب على كل ذي عقل ودين أن يجتنبها.
الاعتصام ١٦٩/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

قال الإمام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :

فكل إنسان جادل من أجل أن ينتصر قوله فإن الغالب أنه لا يوفق ، ولا يجد بركة العلم .

وأما من جادل ليصل إلى العلم ولإثبات الحق ، وإبطال الباطل فإن هذا مأمور به :
لقوله تعالى : ( ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن) .


[تفسير القرآن (445/2)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« قال مالك : الشتاء نصف السنة ، والصيف نصفها .
وقال قوم آخرون : الزمان أربعة أقسام : شتاء وربيع وصيف وخريف .
وقيل : شتاء وصيف وقيظ وخريف .
قال القرطبي : والذي قال مالك أصح ؛ لأن الله قسم الزمان قسمين، ولَم يجعل لهما ثالثاً » يعني قول الله تعالى ( رحلة الشتاء والصيف ) . 


تفسير ابن عادل الدمشقي الحنبلي ( ٢٠ / ٥٠٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي ، في المدهش ( ١ / ٢٧٣ ) :
” ما حَظِيَ الدينار بنقش اسم الملك ، حتى صبرت سبيكته على التردد إلى النار ، فنَفت عنه كلّ كدر ، ثم صبرت على تقطيعها دنانير ، ثم صبرت على ضربها على السكّة ، فحينئذٍ ظهر عليها النقش ﴿ كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان ﴾ “

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يكون الرجل مرائياً بإظهار العمل المفروض، لأن حق الفرائض الإعلان وإشهارها، ولأنها أعلام الاسلام وشرائع الدين، ويستحق تاركها الذم والمقت، فوجب إماطة التهمة بإظهارها، وأما التطوع فحقه أن يُخفى ، لأنه مما لا يُلام على تركه ولا تهمة فيه، فإن أظهره قاصداً للاقتداء كان جميلاً، وإن قصد بإظهاره أن الأعين تنظر إليه ويثنى عليه بالصلاح فهو الرياء .


تفسير ابن عادل الدمشقي الحنبلي ( ٢٠ / ٥١٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : *يا ابن آدم ! ترك الخطيئة أيسر من طلب التوبة* !


[ الزهد للإمام أحمد (٢٢٦) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عاشور - رحمه الله- عند قوله ﴿ وألقيتُ عليك محبَّةً مِنِّي ﴾:

 ( وصف المحبة بأنها من الله ﷻ ؛
للدلالة على أنها محبة خارقة للعادة )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة:

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: الشطرنج شر من النرد.
لأن مفسدة النرد فيها وزيادة مثل صد القلب عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة وغير ذلك.
ولهذا يقال إن الشطرنج على مذهب القدر، والنرد على مذهب الجبر.
الفتاوى الكبرى (٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصل الرِّحلة : السير على الراحلة ، ثم استُعمِل لكل سير . 


فتح الرحمن في تفسير القرآن للعُلَيْمي ( ٧ / ٤٣٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَٱلَ الإِمَام مَالِك"رَحِمَه اللّٰه-:*

*«إِذَا رَأَيتَ قَسَاوَة فِي قَلبك، وَوهناً فِي بَدَنك، وَحِرمَاناً فِي الرِّزق، فَاعلَم أَنكَ تَكَلَّمت فِيمَا لا يُعنِيك»*

 |[ فَيض القَدِير (٢٨٦/۱) ]|*
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه
في قوله تعالى " الذي خلق الموت والحياة "
يريد الموت في الدنيا والحياة في الآخرة.


تفسير البغوي(8/173)
موسوعة التفسير بالمأثور(22/62)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

​كـان علـي بن الحـسين​ 

​إذا أتاه الـفقـيـر والسائــل  استبشر و قـال :​  
​مرحبا بمن يحمل زادي إلى الآخرة.​

صفة الصفوة (2/95)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

، وقد جاء عن ابن عون ( السِيَر 6 : 369 ) أنه قال : " ذكر الناس داء ، وذكر الله دواء ! " ،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية :

" ليس في الدنيا نعيم يشبه نعيم الآخرة ؛ إلا نعيم الإيمان و العلم " .

مجموع الفتاوى (28/ 31)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

*«ضياع الجاهل قلةُ عقله ؛وضَياعُ العالِم أن يكون بلا إخوان ، وأضيعُ من هؤلاء من يؤاخى من لا عقل له»*

سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٥١/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏جاء رجل إلى أبي يزيد البسطامي رحمه الله
فقال : " أوصني "  فقال له:
أنظر إلى السماء 
فإن من خلقها مطلع عليك حيثما كنت فاحذر.
 -حلية الأولياء ١٠ / ٣٦ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺳﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺅﻳﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ:

”ﺍﺗﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻘﻈﺔ ﻻ ﻳﻀﺮﻙ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻡ.“

[ﺣﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻴﺎﺀ273/2]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن أبـي هريرة رضـي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ قال : 
*(يقولُ اللهُ تعالى:*
*أعدَدتُ لعِبادي الصَّالحين ما لا عَينٌ رأَتْ، ولا أذُنٌ سمِعَت، ولا خطَر على قلْبِ بشَرٍ)*
 صحيح البخاري ٤٧٨٠

  قـــــال الإمـام ابن الـقـيم رحمه الله :
【 ﺍﻟﺠـﻨﺔ ﻟﻴﺴـﺖ اسـمًا لمجـرد ﺍﻷ*ﺷـﺠﺎﺭ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻔـﻮﺍﻛﻪ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻌـﺎﻡ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺸـﺮﺍﺏ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺤـﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌـﻴﻦ ، ﻭﺍﻷ*ﻧﻬـﺎﺭ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺼـﻮﺭ ؛ ﻭﺃﻛـﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﻐﻠﻄـﻮﻥ ﻓـﻲ ﻣـﺴﻤﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨـﺔ ،
ﻓـﺈﻥَّ ﺍﻟﺠﻨـﺔ ﺍﺳـﻢٌ ﻟـﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨـﻌﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠـﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣـﻞ ، *ﻭﻣـﻦ ﺃﻋﻈـﻢ ﻧﻌـﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺠـﻨﺔ : ﺍﻟﺘـﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻨـﻈﺮ ﺇﻟـﻰ ﻭﺟـﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻜـﺮﻳﻢ ، ﻭﺳـﻤﺎﻉ ﻛـﻼ*ﻣﻪ ، ﻭﻗـﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌـﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟـﻘﺮﺏ ﻣـﻨﻪ ، ﻭﺑـﺮﺿـﻮﺍﻧﻪ ]* ،
 ﻣــﺪﺍﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻜــﻴﻦ (٨٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️( لاتتضايق إذا قيل لك الله يهديك ،
أنت بحاجة إلى الهداية ..
ولو كنت أتقى الناس ، 
ولو كنت أعلم الناس ،
أنت بحاجة إلى الهداية حتى تموت ).

[[ الفتاوى لابن باز ١٦٣/٧ ]]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ العلامة الفقيه المفسر عبد الرحمن السعدي -رحمه الله وأعلى له الدرجات- : 

وإياك والتحسر على الأمور الماضية التي لم تقدر لك، من فقد صحة أو مال أو عمل دنيوي ونحوها، وليكن همك في إصلاح عمل يومك؛ فإن الإنسان ابن يومه لا يحزن لما مضى، ولا يتطلع للمستقبل حيث لا ينفعه التطلع، وعليك بالصدق والوفاء بالعهد والوعد والإنصاف في المعاملات كلها، وأداء الحقوق كاملة موفرة بنفس مطمئنة وإيمان صادق خالص، واشتغل بعيوبك وشئونك عن عيوب الناس وشئونهم، وعامل كل أحد بحسب ما يليق بحاله من كبير وصغير وذكر وأنثى ورئيس ومرءوس، وكن رقيقًا رحيمًا لكل أحد حتى للحيوان البهيم؛ فإنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء، وكن مقتصدًا في أمورك كلها، وافتح ذهنك لكل فائدة دينية أو دنيوية . 

 مجموع مؤلفات الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي، المجلد (٢١)، الصفحة (٢٥٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

لا تحسب أن قوله تعالى :
{ إن الأبرار لفي نعيم(*)وإن الفجار لفي جحيم } 
مقصور على نعيم الآخرة وجحيمها فقط.

 بل في دورهم الثلاثة كذلك : 
دار الدنيا ، ودار البرزخ ، ودار القرار 
فهؤلاء في نعيم ، وهؤلاء في جحيم.

الجواب الكافي ( ٧٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حبان : 

*(فليس من الجوارح شيء أعظم أجراً من اللسان إذا أطاع، ولا أعظم منه ذنباً إذا عصى)*

روضة العقلاء(٦٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
سُكْرُ العشق أعظم من سُكْر الخمر فإن سَكران الخمر يفيق وسكران العشق قلما يفيق إلا وهو في عسكر الأموات.-روضة المحبين.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل شيخ الإسلام: «أيّهما أفضل: طلب القرآن أو العلم؟»

فأجاب: أما العلم الذي يجب على الإنسان عينًا، كعلم ما أمر الله به وما نهى الله عنه، فهو مقدَّم على حفظ ما لا يجب من القرآن، فإنّ طلبَ العلم الأوّل واجبٌ، وطلبَ الثاني مستحبٌ، والواجب مقدّم على المستحب.

وأما طلب حفظ القرآن: فهو مقدَّم على كثير مما تسميه الناس علمًا – وهو [في الحقيقة] إما باطل أو قليل النفع. وهو أيضًا مقدَّم في التعلُّم في حق من يريد أن يتعلم علم الدين من الأصول والفروع، فإن المشروع في حق مثل هذا في هذه الأوقات أن يبدأ بحفظ القرآن فإنه أصل علوم الدين.

بخلاف ما يفعله كثير من أهل البدع من الأعاجم وغيرهم حيث يشتغل أحدهم بشيء من فضول العلم من الكلام، أو الجدال والخلاف، أو الفروع النادرة، أو التقليد الذي لا يحتاج إليه، أو غرائب الحديث التي لا تثبت ولا ينتفع بها، وكثير من الرياضيات التي لا تقوم عليها حُجة، ويترك حفظ القرآن الذي هو أهمُّ من ذلك كلِّه.

والمطلوب من القرآن هو فهم معانيه والعمل به، فإن لم تكن هذه همّة حافظه لم يكن من أهل العلم والدين، والله سبحانه أعلم.

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٣/٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المعلمي 
-رحمه الله-: *"ومهما بلغ حبنا للحق؛ فلا ننصره إلّا بالحق".*
( آثاره رحمه الله ٤ /٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
من عرف الله عز وجل ؛ اتسع عليه كل ضيق .
 مدارج السالكين ٣/ ٣١٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *فمن عرف اللهَ بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله : أحبه لا محالة* .


[ مدارج السالكين (١٤/٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*• قال أبو الدرداء - رضي الله عنه - :*

*《 اطلبوا العلم فإن عجزتم ، فأحبوا أهله ، فإن لم تحبوهم ، فلا تبغضوهم 》.*

صفة الصفوة ( 240/1 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله تعالى-*

 في كتابه تلبيس إبليس ،* 
 في معرض رده على أوائل الصوفية :*

 والله يعلم أننا لم نقصد ببيان غلط الغالط إلا تنزيه الشريعة ، والغيرة عليها من الدَّخل ، وما علينا مِن القائل والفاعل ، وإنما نؤدي بذلك أمانة العلم ، وما زال العلماء يُبَيِّن كل واحد منهم غلطَ  صاحبه قصدًا لبيان الحق ، لا لإظهار عيب الغالط 》.*

 المنتقى النفيس من تلبيس إبليس (٢١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من بدائع كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

(أن القلب ملك البدن، والأعضاء جنوده، فإذا طاب الملك طابت جنوده، وإذا خبث الملك خبثت جنوده، والنية عمل الملك بخلاف الأعمال الظاهرة، فإنها عمل الجنود )
الفتاوى الكبرى ١/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"غاية التواضع أن تخرج من بيتك فلا تلقى أحداً إلا رأيت أنه خير منك".
(صفة الصفوة.409/2).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأصمعي رحمه الله تعالى :"ما تكبر علي أحد أكثر من مرة، قلت: وكيف ذاك؟ قال: لا أكلمه بعدها".(الطيوريا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمهما الله:
"ومن أنفق نفيس أوقاته بالاشتغال بالصلاة عليه عليه الصلاة والسلام الواردة عنه فقد فاز بسعادة الدارين وكفي همه وغمه "

[الدرر السنية١/٢٣٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله:

*«اصبِر نَفسَك على السُّنَّة، وقِف حيثُ وَقَفَ القَومُ، وَقُل بِما قالوا، وكُفَّ عمَّا كَفوا عَنه، واسلُك سَبِيلَ سَلَفَكَ الصالِح، فإنَّهُ يَسَعكَ ما وَسِعَهُم"»*

انظر :  الشريعة للآجري(58)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن حبان - رحمه الله تعالى (توفي٣٥٤هــ) عن ⁧‫صفات‬⁩ ⁧‫العقلاء‬⁩ :

‏ولا ينبغي للعاقل أن يغتمَّ .

‏لأن الغمَّ لا ينفع .

‏وكثرة الغمِّ تزري بالعقل .

‏ولا ينبغي أن يحزن.

‏ لأن الحزن لا يرد ⁧‫المصيبة‬⁩ .

‏ودوام ⁧‫الحزن‬⁩ ينقص ⁧‫العقل‬⁩.

‏ روضة العقلاء [ص٣٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والمؤمن الذي لا ريب في إيمانه، قد يخطئ في بعض الأمور العلمية الاعتقادية فيغفر له كما يغفر له ما يخطئ فيه من الأمور العملية.

(بغية المرتاد لابن تيمية ۳۱۱)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏وما من مؤمن إلا وهو يجد في قلبه للرسول من المحبة ما لا يجد لغيره.*

ابن تيمية| منهاج السنة (5/ 401).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((من أكثر من سماع القصائد لطلب صلاح قلبه= تنقص رغبته في سماع القرآن، حتى ربما كرهه.
 ومن أكثر من السفر إلى زيارات المشاهد ونحوها= لا يبقى لحج البيت الحرام في قلبه من المحبة والتعظيم ما يكون في قلب من وسعته السنة.
 ومن أدمن على أخذ الحكمة والآداب من كلام حكماء فارس والروم= لا يبقى لحكمة الإسلام وآدابه في قلبه ذاك الموقع.
 ومن أدمن قصص الملوك وسيرهم= لا يبقى لقصص الأنبياء وسيرهم في قلبه ذاك الاهتمام، ونظير هذا كثير)).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن حزم رحمه الله : *من امتُحن بالعجب ؛ فليفكر في عيوبه ؛ فإن أٌعجب بفضائله ؛ فليفتش ما فيه من الأَخْلاَق الدنيئة ؛ فإن خفيت عليه عيوبه جملة ، حتى يظن أنه لا عيب فيه ؛ فليعلم أن مصيبته إلى الأبد ! وأنه لأتم الناس نقصاً ، وأعظمهم عيوباً ، وأضعفهم تمييزاً* !

وأول ذلك أنه ضعيف العقل جاهل .. ولا عيب أشد من هذين ؛ لأن العاقل هو من ميز عيوب نفسه ؛ فغالبها ، وسعى في قمعها .

*والأحمق هو الذي يجهل عيوب نفسه ، إما لقلة علمه وتمييزه ، وضعف فكرته ، وإما لأنه يقدر أن عيوبه خصال* !
وهذا أشد عيب في الأرض .


[ الأخلاق والسير (١٣٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله :

إذا وافقت السريرة العلانية،فذلك العدل.

وإذا كانت السريرة أفضل من العلانية،فذلك الفضل.

وإذا كانت العلانية أفضل من السريرة،فذلك الجور.

 صفة الصفوة/٢/٥٤١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:

" فيجب الأمر بالمعروف ، والنهي عن المنكر بحسب إظهار السنة والشريعة ،
والنهي عن البدعة والضلالة بحسب الإمكان ".

الاستقامة(٤١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

فمــن تاب أشبـه أبــاه آدم

ومن أصر واحتج بالقدر أشبه إبليس٠

مجموع الفتاوى ١٠٧-١٠٨/ ٨♦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ㅤ
« رَأيتُ العَادَاتِ قَد غَلَبَت عَلى النَّاسِ في تَضيِيعِ الزَّمَانِ؛ فَهُم يَتَزَاوَرُونَ فَلا يَنفَكُّونَ عَن كَلامٍ لا يَنفَعُ وغِيبَةٍ، وأقَلُّهُ ضَيَاعُ الزَّمَانِ،

وقَد كَانَ القُدَمَاءُ يُحَذِّرُونَ مِن ذَلِكَ؛

واعلَم أنَّ الزَّمَانَ أشرَفُ مِن أن يَضِيعَ مِنهُ لَحظَةٌ، فَكَم يُضَيِّعُ الآدَمِيُّ مِن سَاعَاتٍ يَفُوتُهُ فِيهَا الثَّوَابُ الجَزِيلُ!

والَّذِي يُعِينُ عَلى اغتِنَامِ الزَّمَانِ:

الانفِرَادُ والعُزلَةُ مَهمَا أمكَنَ، والاختِصَارُ عَلى السَّلاَمِ أو حَاجَةٍ مُهِمَّةٍ لِمَن يَلقَى،

وقِلَّةُ الأكلِ؛ فإِنَّ كَثرَتَهُ سَبَبُ النَّومِ الطَّوِيلِ، وضَيَاعِ اللَّيلِ.

ومَن نَظَرَ في سِيَرِ السَّلَفِ وآمَنَ بِالجَزَاءِ بَانَ لَهُ مَا ذَكَرتُهُ ».

ابنُ الجَوزِيِّ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ-.
[ الآدَابُ الشَّرعِيَّةُ لِابنِ مُفلِحٍ || ٣ / ٤٧٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية* - رحمه الله - :

❞ *من أحب أن يلحق بدرجة الأبرار ، فَلْيَنْوِ في كل يوم نفع الخلق فيما يسر الله من مصالحهم على يديه* ❝

 [ الإيمان الأوسط   (٦٠٩/١)  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيِّم رحمه الله تعالى-:

" هَذهِ سُنّةُ اللهِ في عبادِهِ،

فما دُفِعَتْ شدائدُ الدنيا بمثلِ التوحيدِ،

ولذلكَ كانَ دعاءُ الكرْب

بالتوحيدِ ودعوةُ ذي النّونِ

التي مَا دعَا بها مكْروبٌ

إلاّ فرَّجَ اللهُ كَرْبَهُ بالتوحيدِ،

فلا يُلقي في الكُرَبِ العظامِ

إلاّ الشّركُ ولا يُنْجي منها إلاّ التوحيدُ،

فهوَ مَفزعُ الخليقةِ وملجؤها

وحِصنُها وغِياثُها، وبالله التوفيق"

الفوائد، لابن القيّم: 67

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
أحب خلقه إليه : أكثرهم وأفضلهم له سؤالا.
وهو يحب الملحين في الدعاء وكلما ألح العبد عليه في السؤال أحبه وقربه وأعطاه.
-حادي الأرواح.-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

معنى قولهم أن البدعة لا يتاب منها؛ أن المبتدع الذي يتخذ ديناً لم يشرعه الله ورسوله ؛ قد زُيِّن له سوء عمله فرآه حسناً *فهو لا يتوب ما دام يراه حسناً*، لأن أول التوبة العلم بأن فعله سئ ليتوب منه، أو أنه ترك حسناً مأموراً به أمر إيجاب أو أمر استحباب ليتوب ويفعله، *فما دام يرى فعله حسناً وهو سيئ في نفس الأمر فإنه لا يتوب*، ولكن التوبة ممكنة وواقعة بأن يهديه الله ويرشده حتى يتبين له الحق، كما هدى سبحانه وتعالى من هدى من الكفار والمنافقين وطوائف أهل البدع والضلال .


 ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
 التحفة العراقية ص ٣٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

حاول أنْ تبتعد عن كل شيء يجلب الهم و الحزن و الغم لتكون دائماً مستريحاً..منشرح الصدر..مقبلاً على الله عز وجل..و على عبادته..و على شؤونك الدنيوية والأخروية..

 و إذا جربت هذا استرحت..

 أمّا إنْ أتعبت نفسك بما مضى أو بالاهتمام بالمستقبل على وجه لَمْ يأذن به الشرع فاعلم أنك ستتعب و يفوتك خير كثير.

[شرح بلوغ المرام،ج9،ص138]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏قال العلامة الأصبهاني - رحمه الله - :

《 لا ترى أحدًا مال إلى هوى أو بدعة إلاَّ وجدته ‏متحيراً ، ميت القلب ، ممنوعاً من النطق بالحق 》.
‏
 الحجة في بيان المحجة (١/٤٣١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي عن علي رضي الله عنه:
*لعن الله من لا يحبه.*

الميزان (٣٥٧/٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى-(ت 751هـ):
" لأهل الذنوب ثلاثة أنهار عظام يتطهرون بها في الدنيا فإن لم تف بطهرهم طهروا في نهر الجحيم يوم القيامة:
*1 - نهر التوبة النصوح.*
*2 - ونهر الحسنات المستغرقة للأوزار المحيطة بها.*
*3 - ونهر المصائب العظيمة المكفرة.*

*فإذا أراد الله بعبده خيرا أدخله أحد هذه الأنهار الثلاثة فورد القيامة طيبا طاهرا فلم يحتج إلى التطهير الرابع ".*

 مدارج السالكين (312/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«ولو اعتصم رجل بالعلم الشرعي من غير عمل بالواجب، كان غاويا، وإذا اعتصم بالعبادة الشرعية من غير علم بالواجب كان ضالا، والضلال سمة النصارى، والبغي سمة اليهود، مع أن كلا من الأمتين فيها الضلال والبغي». 
مجموع الفتاوى (307/22).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله:
فمن كان يزعم أو يدعي أنه من أتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعليه أن يدعو إلى الله وما من أحد ممن لديه شيء من العلم إلا والناس محتاجون إلى دعوته ففي المجتمع المسلم من لا يحسن أن يقرأ فاتحة الكتاب لا تظنن أن الناس كلهم يحسنون أن يقرأوا فاتحة الكتاب

# قمع المعاند وزجر الحاقد الحاسد ص 40#

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وقد يلبس إبليس على الواعظ المحقق فيقول له : مثلك لايعظ وإنما يعظ مُتيقظ فيحمله على السكوت والانقطاع ، وذلك من دسائس إبليس لأنه يمنع فعل الخير ، ويقول أنك تلتذ بما تورده وتجد لذلك راحة ، فربما دخل الرياء في قولك وطريق الوحدة أسلم.
ومقصوده بذلك سد باب الخير.
تلبيس إبليس [١١٦/١١٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله - في مجموع الفتاوى ٢٨/٦٤٤ :

والمسلمون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها قلوبهم واحدة موالية لله ولرسوله ولعباده المؤمنين ، معادية لأعداء الله ورسوله وأعداء عباده المؤمنين ، وقلوبهم الصادقة وأدعيتهم الصالحة هي العسكر الذي لا يغلب والجند الذي لا يخذل ؛ فإنهم هم الطائفة المنصورة إلى يوم القيامة كما أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .ا.ه*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مسألة- لم يختلف العلماء أن العامة عليها تقليد علمائها، وأنهم المراد بقول الله عز وجل:" فسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون" وأجمعوا على أن الأعمى لأبد له من تقليد غيره ممن يثق بميزه بالقبلة إذا أشكلت عليه، فكذلك من لا علم له ولا بصر بمعنى ما يدين به لا بد له من تقليد عالمه، وكذلك لم يختلف العلماء أن العامة لا يجوز لها الفتيا، لجهلها بالمعاني التي منها يجوز التحليل والتحريم. 


تفسير القرطبي ١١/ ٢٧٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

| *والعلم بطبعه عزيز النفس لا يحفل بمن يتصل به ثم ينقطع ثم يتصل ثم ينقطع، وإنما من عادة العلوم والمعارف كلها أن تشيحَ بوجهها الجميل عن كل زائرٍ لها بين فينة وأخرى، شامخٍ عليها بأنفِه، فهي تمنح من يعطيها فضلات الأوقات فضلات المعارف فحسب، وقد ذكر الشيخ برهان الدين الزرنوجي أن شيخه برهان الدين يقول: (إنما غلبت شركائي بأني لا تقع لي الفترة في التحصيل).*


[ مقال : الصمود زمن الركود العلمي لسليمان العبودي ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم 
الله أعلم  بمن يصلح لهذه الرسالة اصلا  (الأنبياء )
وميراثا  (ورثة الأنبياء )العلماء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدنيا مضمار سباق وقد انعقد الغبار وخفي السابق ،  والناس في المضمار بين فارس وراجل وأصحاب حمر معقرة .
سوف ترى إذا انجلى الغبار
أفرس تحتك أم حمار ...
 فوائد الفوائد لابن القيم 
ص ٣٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئِلَ الحسن البصري -رحمه الله-:
"هَلْ حُب أبي بكر وعمر سُنّة؟
قال: لا.
بل فريضة".*************** 
شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنّة والجماعة، للالكائي (١٢٣٩/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه:*
" المخلص لربه كالماشي على الرمل، لاتسمع خطواته ولكن ترى آثاره "
[جامع العلوم والحكم: ٢٠٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ قَال العَلّامة النّجمي - رحمَهُ الله تعالى - :

  *نَحـْن نَدعو إلَى السُّنَـن ونحَـذّر مِن البِدَع ؛*

           *وأنتم إلى أيِّ شيءٍ تَدْعون ؟*

             *ومِن أي ّشيءٍ تحذِّرون ؟!.*

     |[ رد الجـواب ص (19) ]|*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الإمام النووي رحمه الله:
"ونقلوا :أن أهل المدينة كانوا إذا بلغ أحدهم أربعين سنة تفرغ للعبادة"

[رياض الصالحين ص٨٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ينبغي للمفتي اذا اراد ان يصدر حكما قد تستغربه النفوس بسبب إلف ما يخالفه ان يهيئ قبله ما يكون مؤذنا به فتأمل ذكره سبحانه قصة زكريا وإخراج الولد منه بعد انصرام عصر الشيبة وبلوغه السن الذي لا يولد فيه لمثله في العادة فذكر قصته مقدمة بين يدي قصة المسيح وولادته من غير اب ، فإن النفوس لما انست بولد بين شيخين كبيرين لا يولد لهما عادة سهل عليها تصديق ولادة ولد من غير اب بأمر الله 

ابن القيم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري : ان من كان قبلكم رأوه رسائل اليهم من ربهم فكانوا يتدبرونها بالليل وينفذونها بالنهار 
المحرر الوجيز لابن عطية (١/٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

علم الجرح والتعديل

قال الأستاذ محمود شاكر رحمه الله:

«هو علم فريد لا مثيل له عند أمة من الأمم».

الطريق إلى ثقافتنا ص ٣٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام  رحمه اللّٰه:

قال تعالى :
﴿ ﻗَﺎﻝَ ﺳَﺂﻭِﻱ ﺇِﻟَﻰٰ ﺟَﺒَﻞٍ ﻳَﻌْﺼِﻤُﻨِﻲ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟْﻤَﺎﺀِ ﴾
[ ‏ﻫــﺬﺍ ﻋﻘــﻞ ]
﴿ ﻗَﺎﻝَ ﻟَﺎﻋَﺎﺻِﻢَ ﺍﻟْﻴَﻮْﻡَ ﻣِﻦْ ﺃَﻣْﺮِ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﻣَﻦ ﺭَّﺣِﻢَ ﴾
[ ﻫـــﺬﺍ وحي ‏]
﴿ ﻭَﺣَﺎﻝَ ﺑَﻴْﻨَﻬُﻤَﺎ ﺍﻟْﻤَﻮْﺝُ ﻓَﻜَﺎﻥَ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟْﻤُﻐْﺮَﻗِ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مُنتقى الوجادات:

” وكانَ [ عبدالله بن مُحيريز ] مِن أحرص الناس أن يكتُم من نفسه أحسنَ ما عنده “


تاريخ دمشق (١٥/٣٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
قال تعالى: ((يكادُ زيتُها يُضيءُ ولو لم تَمْسَسْهُ نار)) 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
"وقال نفْطَوَيْه في قوله تعالى:*((يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار)) 
هو مثلٌ ضربَه الله لنبيه، يقول: يكادُ منظرُهُ يدلُّ على نُبُوَّته، وإن لم يُتْلَ قرآنًا، كما قال ابن رواحة:
لو لم يكن فيه آيات مبينة
 كانت بديهته تنبيك بالخبر" ا. هـ 
(الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دينَ المسيح6/511-512).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الامام الأوزاعي - رحمه الله- : 

لا يكون في آخر الزمان شيء أعزّ من  : 
▪ *أخ مؤنس* .
▪ *أو كسب درهم من حِلَّه .* 
▪ *أو سنَّة يُعمل بها .* 

 تاريخ ابن عساكر ٣٥ /٢٠٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيمِ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ: 

 فَإِذَا تَأَمَّلْتَ السَّحَابَ الْكَثِيفَ الْمُظْلِمَ كَيْفَ تَرَاهُ يَجْتَمِعُ فِي جَوٍّ صَافٍ لا كُدُورَةَ فِيهِ، وَكَيْفَ يَخْلُقُهُ اللهُ مَتَى شَاءَ وَإِذَا شَاءَ، وَهُوَ مَعَ لِينِهِ وَرَخَاوَتِهِ حَامِلٌ لِلْمَاءِ الثَّقِيلِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ إِلَى أَنْ يَأْذَنَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ وَخَالِقُهُ فِي إِرْسَالِ مَا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، فَيُرْسِلَهُ وَيُنْزِلَهُ مِنْهُ مُقَطَّعَاً بِالْقَطَرَاتِ،  كُلُّ قَطْرَةٍ بِقَدَرٍ مَخْصُوصٍ اقْتَضَتْهُ حِكْمَتُهُ وَرَحْمَتُهُ.

  فَيَرُشُّ السَّحَابُ الْمَاءَ عَلَى الأَرْضَ رَشَّاً، وَيُرْسِلهُ قَطَرَاتٍ مُفَصَّلَةٍ ، لا تَخْتَلِطُ قَطْرَةٌ مِنْهَا بِأُخْرَى، وَلا يَتَقَدَّمُ مُتَأَخِّرُهَا، وَلا يَتَأَخَّرُ مُتَقَدِّمُهَا، وَلا تُدْرِكُ الْقَطْرَةُ صَاحِبَتَهَا فَتَمْزَجُ بِهَا، بَلْ تَنْزِلُ كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الذِي رُسِمَ لَهَا لا تَعْدِلُ عَنْهُ حَتَّى تُصِيبَ الأَرْضَ قَطْرَةً قَطْرَةً، قَدْ عُيِّنَتْ كُلُّ قَطْرَةٍ مِنْهَا لَجُزْءِ مِنَ الأَرْضَ لا تَتَعَدَّاهُ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ.

  فَلَوِ اجْتَمَعَ الْخَلْقُ كُلُّهُمْ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقُوا مِنْهَا قَطْرَةً وَاحِدَةً، أَوْ يُحْصُوا عَدَدَ الْقَطْرِ فِي لَحْظَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ لَعَجَزُوا عَنْهُ، فَتَأَمَّلْ كَيْفَ يَسُوقُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ رِزْقَاً لِلْعِبَادِ وَالدَّوَابِ وَالطَّيْرِ وَالذَّرِّ وَالنَّمْلِ؟ يُسُوقُهُ رِزْقَاً لِلْحَيَوانِ الْفُلانِيّ فِي الأَرْضِ الْفُلانِيَّةِ، بِجَانِبِ الْجَبَلِ الْفُلانِيِّ، فَيَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ عَلَى شِدِّةٍ مِنَ الْحَاجَةِ وَالْعَطَشِ فِي وَقْتِ كَذَا وَكَذَا. انْتَهَى كَلامُهُ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ.

مفتاح دار السعادة  (1 / 202-201)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*المؤمن يحتاج إلى الصَّبر كما يحتاج إلى الطَّعام والشَّراب*

الصَّبر لابن أبي الدنيا/84

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" *كل مسألة فيها نزاع*، فالقول المخالف في نفس الأمر لحكم الله ورسوله *لابد ان يكون من جنس الدين المنسوخ أو المبدل*، وإن كان قائله مجتهداً مثابا على ما فعله من طاعة الله ورسوله وخطؤه مغفور له، لكن ليس لله ورسوله في كل حادثة إلا حكم واحد هو الذي بعث به رسوله، وسائرها ليست كذلك وإن عُذِرَ فيها أصحابها وأُجِرُوا ". انتهى

(الرد على السبكي ١/٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
" 
وقد اجتهد الصحابة في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كثير من الأحكام ولم يعنفهم ، كما أمرهم يوم الأحزاب أن يصلوا العصر في بني قريظة ، فاجتهد بعضهم وصلاها في الطريق ، وقال : لم يرد منا التأخير ، وإنما أراد سرعة النهوض ، فنظروا إلى المعنى ، واجتهد آخرون وأخروها إلى بني قريظة فصلوها ليلا ، نظروا إلى اللفظ ، وهؤلاء سلف أهل الظاهر ، وهؤلاء سلف أصحاب المعاني والقياس ".  أعلام الموقعين ( ١ / ١٥٦ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ائتلاف قلوب الأمة أعظم من بعض المستحبات ]

"ومعلوم ان ائتلاف قلوب الأمة أعظم في الدين من بعض هذه المستحبات، فلو تركها المرء لائتلاف القلوب كان ذلك حسنًا، وذلك أفضل، إذ كان مصلحة ائتلاف القلوب فوق مصلحة ذلك المستحب. 

وقد أخرجا في الصحيحين عن عائشة أن النبيّ ﷺ قال لها: {لولا أن قومك حديثو عهد بجاهلية، لنقضت الكعبة ولألصقتها بالأرض ولجعلت لها بابا يدخل الناس منه، وباب يخرجون منه}

وقد احتج بهذا الحديث البخاري وغيره على أن الإمام قد يترك بعض الأمور المختارة، لأجل تأليف القلوب ودفع نفرتها."

- شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
( رسالة #الألفة_بين_المس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين 
-رحمه الله 

في قوله تعالى: (وبالوالدين إحسانا):
"والوالدان:يشم  ل الأم والأب ومن فوقهما، لكنه في الأم والأب أبلغ.

القول_المفيد (34/1).♦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي:
" إياك أن تستطيلَ زمان البلاء، وتضجر من كثرة الدعاء، فإنك مبتلى بالبلاء، مُتعبد بالصبر والدعاء، ولا تيأس وإن طال البلاء " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الماوردي : 

" غلِط قومٌ فظنوا أنّ المنافسة في الخير هي الحسد ، وليس الأمرُ كما ظنوا ، لأن المنافسة طلبُ التشبه بالأفاضل من غير إدخال ضرر عليهم ، والحسد مصروفٌ إلى الضرر ، لأن غايته أن يعدم الفاضل فضله من غير أن يصير الفضل له ، فهذا هو الفرق بين المنافسة والحسد . "

|[ أدب الدين والدنيا - ص٤٣٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( فالخوف سوط سائق ، والرجاء حاد قائد ، والمحبة تيار حامل ، فالخائف يعمل مع وجود المشقة ، غير أن الخوف مما هو أشق يحمل على الصبر على ما هو أهون وإن كان شاقا ، والراجي يعمل مع وجود المشقة أيضا ، غير أن الرجاء في تمام الراحة يحمل على الصبر على تمام التعب ، والمحب يعمل ببذل المجهود شوقا إلى المحبوب ، فيسهل عليه الصعب ويقرب عليه البعيد ، ويفنى القوي ، ولا يرى أنه أوفى بعهد المحبة ، ولا قام بشكر النعمة ، ويعمر الأنفاس ولا يرى أنه قضى نهمته ، وكذلك الخوف على النفس أو العقل أو المال يمنع من العمل المسبب لذلك إن كان لخيرة الإنسان ، ويرخص له فيه إن كان لازما له ، حتى لا يحصل في مشقة ذلك; لأن فيه تشويش النفس )

الشاطبي في الموافقات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
"تخصيص الإنسان التسبيح بحال نظره إلى الأمرد دون غيره، كتخصيصه التسبيح بنظره إلى المرأة دون الرجل، وما ذاك إلا أنه دل على عظمة الخالق عنده، ولكن لأن الجمال يغير قلبه وعقله، وقد يذهله ما رآه ، فيكون تسبيحه بما يحصل في نفسه من الهوى، كما أن النسوة لما رأين يوسف أكبرنه وقطعن أيديهن وقلن حاش لله ما هذا بشرا إن هذا إلا ملك كريم).

الفتاوى الكبرى(٦٠/١)        "

م

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

موضوع رائع أنا مدمن عليه منذ مدة بارك الله فيك وسددك فضيلة الشيخ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقك الله مولانا الفاضل 
ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:

« وكُلمَا أحَدث النَّاس ظُلمًا وفجُورًا أحَدث لَهُم رَبُهم تَبَاركَ وتعَالى مِن الآفَاتِ والعِلَل فِي أغذِيَتِهم وفوَاكِهِهم وأهوِيَتِهم ومِيَاهِهم ... مِن النَّقصِ والآفَاتِ مَا هُو مُوجِب أعمَالِهم وظُلمِهم وفُجورِهم »

زَادُ المعَادِ ٤ / ٣٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 

" وقد نقلوا عنه -الإمام أبي حنيفة- أشياء يقصدون بها الشناعة عليه، وهي كذب عليه قطعاً مثل جواز أكل لحم الخنزير البري! ".م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏الإمام عبد الرحمن بن مهدي:

ما بقي على وجه الأرض آمن على حديث رسول الله من مالك بن أنس، ولا أُقدّم عليه في صحة الحديث أحداً، وما رأيت أعقل منه. 

شرح الزرقاني (1/ 8).
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎ابن القيم
"ولما كان أكثر الناس إنما يتكلم بالحق فى رضاه
فإذا غضب أخرجه غضبه إلى الباطل
وقد يدخله أيضا رضاه فى الباطل
سأل الله عز وجل من توفيقه لكلمةالحق فى الغضب والرضى
ولهذا قال بعض السلف:
لا تكن ممن إذا رضى أدخله رضاه فى الباطل
وإذا غضب أخرجه غضبه من الحق".

[إغاثةاللهفان:٢٩/۱]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن الخطاب:

اعتزل ما يؤذيك
وعليك بالخليل الصالح
وقلما تجده  
وشاور في أمرك الذين
يخافون الله عز وجل.

البيهقي في شعب الإيمان [٨٩٩٦].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال طلق بن حبيب رحمه الله تعال: 
"إذا وقعت الفتنة فأطفئوها بالتقوى 
قالوا وما التقوى؟
قال: أن تعمل بطاعة الله على نور من الله ترجو ثواب الله وأن تترك معصية الله على نور من الله تخاف عقاب الله".

بدائع الفوائد ٢/٩٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميّة - رحمه الله - (فإنّ اللسان العربي شعار الإسلام وأهله ، واللغات من أعظم شعائر اﻷمم التي بها يتميّزون) 

 اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 203

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميّة - رحمه الله - أيضا (معلومٌ أنّ تعلمَ العربية وتعليمَ العربية فرضٌ على الكفاية، وكان السلف يؤدّبون أوﻻدهم على اللحن، فنحن مأمورون أمرَ إيجابٍ أو أمرَ استحبابٍ أن نحفظ القانون العربي، ونُصلح اﻷلسن المائلة عنه، فيحفظ لنا طريقة فهم الكتاب والسنّة، واﻻقتداء بالعرب في خطابها، فلو تُرك الناس على لحنهم كان نقصاً وعيباً)

 الفتاوى 
252-32

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(واعلم أن نفسك بمنزلة دابتك، إن عرفت منك الجدّ جدّت، وإن عرفت منك الكسل طمعت فيك، و طلبت منك حظوظها وشهواتها.)

ابن رجب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ :

• - يَا بُنَيَّ تَوَاضَعْ لِلْحَقِّ تَكُنْ أَعْقَلَ النَّاسِ .

【 بهجة المجالس (٩٦/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ إبن سعدي
- رحمه الله - :

" و علامة الرحمة الموجودة في قلب العبد أن يكون محبّاً لوصول الخير لكافة الخلق عموماً وللمؤمنين خصوصاً ".

 بهجة قلوب الأبرار(٢٣٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏فإن البدع تستدرج بصغيرها إلى كبيرها ،
حتى ينسلخ صاحبها من الدين ،
كما تنسل الشعرة من العجين .
~
مدارج السالكين [١٩٦/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس -رحمه الله-:

إنَّ العلم لا يحصل إلا لمن اعتضد الدفاتر، وحمل المحابر، وقطع القفار، وواصل في الطلب الليل والنهار. 

{ عوائق الطلب ٣٧/٣٦ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -

《 وكثير من المنتسبين إلى العلم يبتلى بالكبر ، كما يبتلى كثير من أهل العبادة بالشرك ، ولهذا آفة العلم الكبر ، وآفة العبادة الرياء ، وهؤلاء يحرمون حقيقة العلم 》.

 الرد على الشاذلي (207)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ترك العلم سبب للفساد حتى لو صلحت النية❗*

عن محمد بن سيرين -رحمه الله- قال:

إن قوماً *تركوا طلب العلم* و *مجالسة العلماء* ، وأخذوا في الصلاة والصيام حتى يبس جلد أحدهم على عظمه ،
 ثم *خالفوا السنة فهلكوا* ، و *سفكوا دماء* المسلمين ، 
*فوالذي لا إله غيره ،ما عمل أحد ((عملاً على جهل)) إلا كان يفسد أكثر مما يصلح* .

الاستذكار لابن عبدالبر ٦١٦ / ٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسْلام ابن تيميَّة - رَحِمَهُ الله تَعَالَى - :

《 والعجب مِنْ قومٍ أرادوا بزعمهم نصر الشَّرع 

بعقولهم النَّاقصة وأقيستهم الفاسدة ، 

فكانَ ما فعلوه ممَّا جرأ الملحدين أعداء الدِّين عليه ، فلا الإسلام نصروا ولا الأعداء كسروا 》.

 مجموع الفتاوى ❪9/ 253- 254❫

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

( ولا يزال الولد الصالح يستغفر لأبيه ، حتى يُغفر له ، ثم ترفع درجته في الجنّة ).

شرح الوصية الصغرى (ص131).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن حبان رحمه الله :
《 لو كان للعقل أبوان ، لكان أحدهما الصبر ، والآخر التثبّت 》.
[ روضة العقلاء (٤٥) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة
بدون أن يقتدي بالصحابة ويتبع غير سبيلهم
فهو من أهل البدع .

الفتاوى 556 / 4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فأفضل الناس من سلك طريق النَّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلم وخواص أصحابه في الاقتصاد في العبادة البدنية والاجتهاد في الأحوال القلبية، فإنَّ سفر الآخرة يقطع بسير القلوب لا بسير الأبدان.

((المحجة في سبر الدلجة)) لابن رجب ( ٦٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⁧‫ابن القيم‬⁩:
‏قال شيخنا:
‏وكذلك إذا أصاب رجله أو ذيله بالليل شىء رطب ولا يعلم ما هو لم يجب عليه أن يشمه ويتعرف ما هو. واحتج بقصة عمر فى الميزاب.
‏وهذا هو الفقه فإن الأحكام إنما تترتب على المكلف بعد علمه بأسبابها، وقبل ذلك هي على العفو، فما عفا الله عنه فلا ينبغى البحث عنه.
‏إغاثة اللهفان ١٥٤/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الإمام الحافظ أبو نصر السجزي (444هـ) :
*« وينبغي أن يُتأمل قول الكلابية والأشعرية في الصفات ؛ ليُعلم أنهم غير مثبتين إلهًا في الحقيقة ، وأنهم يتخيرون من النصوص ما أرادوه ويتركون سائرها ويخالفون ».*
______________
[ الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت / ص _173 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال ابن قدامة - رحمه الله تعالى -:
*« ولا نعرف في أهل البدع طائفة يكتمون مقالتهم ولا يتجاسرون على إظهارها إلا الزنادقة والأشعرية ».*
____________
[ المناظرة في القرآن /ص_ 35 تحقيق عبد الله الجديع، مكتبة الرشد ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإِمَامُ ابْن القِيِّمِ 

رَحِمَهُ اللّٰهُ ::

فَهَذِهِ سِتُّ صِفَاتٍ فِي الصَّلَاةِ 

مِنْ عَلَامَاتِ النِّفَاقِ ::

١ - الكَسَل عِنْدَ القِيَامِ إِلَيْهَا ...

٢ - وَمُرَاءَاة النَّاسِ فِي فِعْلِهَا ...

٣ - وَتَأْخِيرِهَا ...

٤ - وَنَقْرُهَا ...

٥ - وَقِلَّةُ ذِكْرِ اللّٰهِ فِيهَا ...

٦ - وَالتَّخَلُّفُ عَنْ جَمَاعَتِهَا ...

.
.

الصَّلَاةُ وَحُكَمُ تَاركَهَا ( ١/١٧٣ )

.
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

محمد رشيد رضا:‬
‫والتوفيق عناية خاصة من الله يتفضل بها على بعض عباده، وهو أعلم حيث يضع توفيقه كما هو أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته، فيجمع لمن تفضل عليه به بين ما جعله في مقدوره وتناول كسبه، وبين ما ليس كذلك مما فيه الخير والمصلحة له، فيتفق له الأمران.‬
‫والخذلان ضده أو عدمه.‬
‫تفسير المنار ٣٩/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن حزم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - واعلموا أن دين الله تعالىٰ ظاهر لا باطن فيه وجهر لا سر تحته كله برهان لا مسامحة فيه .

【 الفصل في الملل (٩١/٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله :

والعلماء المتبصرون اليوم في أوطان المسلمين قليلون، وعلماء السوء وأدعياء العلم من الذين يدعون أنفسهم علماء، وليسوا بعلماء، وينتسبون إلى العلم كذبا وباطلا، هؤلاء كثيرون، ولكن لا عبرة بهم، ولا قيمة لهم لعدم علمهم بالحق، وعدم نصرهم للحق، وحجة المخالفين والمبتدعين والضالين ضعيفة واهية.

مجموع الفتاوى ج ٣ ص ١٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي رحمه الله :
والصحيح ان مريم نبية لان الله اوحى اليها بواسطة الملك كما اوحى الى سائر النبيين .
الجامع لأحكام القرآن ٨٤/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى*

 وسريان البدع أسرع من سريان النار، لا سيما بدعة المولد، فإن أنفس العامة تشتاق إليها غاية الاشتياق .

*[الفتح الرباني  (١٠٨٩/٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :-
( عليكم بأصحاب الحديث فإنهم أكثر الناس صوابا )
السير ( 10/ 70 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏•
قال الامام ابن تيمية :

«من ابتدع أقوالا ليس له أصل في القرآن وجعل من خالفها كافرا كان قوله شرا من قول الخوارج»

المصدر: [ درء التعارض (١ /٢٧٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﺍلعلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :

وما دمت ناصحًا للأمة بحق ؛ فالواجب عليك أن تفرح إذا صدر الحق منك أو من غيرك .


    شرح ألفية ابن مالك (٤١/١)♦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب: 
وحفظ الله لعبده يدخل فيه نوعان: أحدهما: حفظه له في مصالح دنياه، كحفظه في بدنه وولده وأهله وماله 
النوع الثاني من الحفظ ـ وهو أشرف النوعين ـ: حفظ الله للعبد في دينه وإيمانه، فيحفظه في حياته من الشبهات المضلة ومن الشهوات المحرمة، ويحفظ عليه دينه ثم موته فيتوفاه على الإيمان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

"الذنوب تمنع رؤية الحق"

الشرح الممتع (ج1)(ص23)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاَلَ العلامة ُابنُ قُدَامَةَ المَقْدِسِي -رحمه الله-:
*" مَنْ سَلك غير طريق سَلَفه أفضت بهِ إلى تلفه ، ومَن مال عن السُنّة فقد إنحرف عنْ طريق الجنّة ؛ فاتَّقُوا الله تعالى وخافوا على أنفسكم ، فإنَّ الأمرَ صعبٌ وما بعد الجَنة إلا النَّار ، وما بعد الحقِّ إلا الضلال ، ولاَ بعدَ السُنّة إلا البدعة ."*
[تحريم النظر في كتب الكلام (٧١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❖ قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : لأن أشهد صلاة الصبح في جماعة أحب إلي من أن أقوم ليلة .

 "الاستذكار" (2/147)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن القيّم رحمه اللّه تعالى:
*كان عمر رضي اللّه عنه يهمّ بالأمر ويعزم عليه فإذا قيل له: لم يفعله رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم انتهى.*
 إغاثة اللهفان ١/١٣٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"يُعدُّ ابنُ حزم أَفْصحَ كاتبٍ عرفتْه
‏اللغةُ العربية في الفقه والتشريع "

‏| زكي مبارك
‏النثر الفني في القرن الرابع ص٣٦٤|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اﻟﻔﻀﻞ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ اﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻮﺩﺗﻪ 

ﻻ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﻩ ﻭﻛﺜﺮﺗﻪ ...

ﻭﺭﺏّ ﺗﺴﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ 

ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻞء اﻷﺭﺽ 

ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ...

.
.

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

مجموع الفتاوى ( 4 / 378 )

.
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فإن المرء إذا ظن بشخص سوءًا قلَّما أمعن بعد ذلك في النظر إلى كلامه ، بل يصير بأدنى لمحة أدلت يحمل أمره على السوء ، ويكون مخطئًا في ذلك إلا من وفق الله تعالى ممن برىء عن الأغراض ، ولم يظن إلا الخير ، وتوقف عند سماع كل كلمة ، وذلك مقام لم يصل إليه إلا الآحاد من الخلق .

[ طبقات الشافعية للسبكي رحمه الله : ٦ / ٢٤٥ ]
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله* :
"مجلس علم تجلسه خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها، وفائدة تستفيدها وتنتفع بها لا شيء يزنها ويساويها"
[ الفواكه الشهية (١٧٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن حزم رحمه الله : *من امتُحن بالعجب ؛ فليفكر في عيوبه ؛ فإن أٌعجب بفضائله ؛ فليفتش ما فيه من الأَخْلاَق الدنيئة ؛ فإن خفيت عليه عيوبه جملة ، حتى يظن أنه لا عيب فيه ؛ فليعلم أن مصيبته إلى الأبد ! وأنه لأتم الناس نقصاً ، وأعظمهم عيوباً ، وأضعفهم تمييزاً* !

وأول ذلك أنه ضعيف العقل جاهل .. ولا عيب أشد من هذين ؛ لأن العاقل هو من ميز عيوب نفسه ؛ فغالبها ، وسعى في قمعها .

*والأحمق هو الذي يجهل عيوب نفسه ، إما لقلة علمه وتمييزه ، وضعف فكرته ، وإما لأنه يقدر أن عيوبه خصال* !
وهذا أشد عيب في الأرض .

[ الأخلاق والسير ١٣٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫عن عليّ رضي اللّه عنه قال :

ما كنتُ أرى أحداً يعقل ينام قبل أن يقرأ ، الآيات الثلاث الأواخر من سورة البقرة .

 النووي في الأذكار : (220)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*‏« فكل من (اتبع) الرسول ﷺ ، فالله كافيه ، وهاديه ، وناصره ، ورازقه ، وله نصيب من ،*
*" لا تحزن إن الله معنا " » .*

 «‏القاعدة الجليلة» ص (221)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - إن القلب كلما كان أبعد من الله كانت الآفات إليه أسرع ، وكلما قرب من الله بعدت عنه الآفات .*
*• - والبعد من الله مراتب بعضها أشد من بعض .*
*• - فالغفلة تبعد العبد عن الله ، وبعد المعصية أعظم من بعد الغفلة ، وبعد البدعة أعظم من بعد المعصية ، وبعد النفاق والشرك أعظم من ذلك كله .*

【 الداء والدواء               ( ١٩١/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قيل لابن المبارك رحمه الله:*

هل بَقي مَن يَنصَح؟
قال : وهل تعرف مَن يَقبَل؟

*تاريخ بغداد (70/8)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر  - رحمه اللّٰه تعالى- :

" شيئان لا يزدادان إلا قلة ؛

درهم حلال ، 

أو أخ في اللّٰه تسكن إليه ".

[ بهجةالمجالس (٧٠٣/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال علّامة الشّام جمال الدّين القاسمي - رحمه اللّه تعالى  -  : 

*" لم نجد محدّثًا غير فَقِيه بالاستقراء، فإنّ أرباب دواوين السنّة كلّهم فقهاء مجتهدون " .*

‏( حياة البخاري ص ٤٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلّامة السعدي-رحمه الله-: 

 «لا يروج الباطل إلا في الأزمان والأمكنة الخالية من العلم» 

 [«تيسير الكريم الرحمن» (ص٥٣٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*" وقال القرطبي في " المفهم ": الأخلاق أوصاف الإنسان التي يعامل بها غيره، وهي محمودة ومذمومة، فالمحمودة على الإجمال أن تكون مع غيرك على نفسك فتنصف منها ولا تنصف لها، وعلى التفصيل العفو والحلم والجود والصبر وتحمل الأذى والرحمة والشفقة وقضاء الحوائج والتوادد ولين الجانب ونحو ذلك، والمذموم منها ضد ذلك"
فتح الباري لابن حجر ١٠/٤٥٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♻ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة: 
"فأهل السُّنة يَستعملون معهم - يقصد أهلَ البدع - العدلَ والإنصاف، ولا يَظلمونهم؛ فإن الظلم حرامٌ مُطلقًا كما تقدَّم، بل أهل السنة لكلِّ طائفة من هؤلاء خيرٌ من بعضهم لبعض، بل هم للرافضة خير وأعدل من بعض الرافضة لبعض".
منهاج السنة (5/ 157).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العـلامة الســعدي_رحمه الله تعالى_:

*ومن الأمور النافعة حسم الأعمال في الحال، والتفرغ في المستقبل لأنّ الأعمال إذا لم تحسم اجتمع عليك بقية الأعمال السابقة، وانضافت إليها الأعمال اللاحقة، فتشتد وطأتها، فإذا حسمت كل شيء بوقته أتيت الأمور المستقبلة بقوة تفكير وقوة عمل*. 

أسباب الحياة السعيدة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ رحمه الله :
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻻﺑـﻦ ﻋﺒـﺎس ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺤﺎﺳﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺩ ﻓــﻲ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﺍحدة؟! 
ﻗﺎﻝ : ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﺯﻗﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﺍحدﺓ !!
ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ ٤٧٩/ ٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الإمام ابن منده  في " كتاب التوحيد _ ٧/٣ " :
*« وذلك أن الله امتدح نفسه بصفاته، ودعا عباده إلى مدحه بذلك، وصدّق به المصطفى ﷺ وبين مراد الله ﷻ فيما أظهر لعباده من ذكر نفسه وأسمائه وصفاته، وكان ذلك مفهوما عند العرب غير محتاج إلى تأويلها‼».*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-: ( العادة تمنع أن يقرأ قوم كتاباً في فن من العلم، كالطب والحساب، ولايستشْرِحوه، فكيف بكلام الله الذي هو عصمتهم، وبه نجاتهم وسعادتهم، وقيام دينهم ودنياهم. ؟!)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (تزكية النفس ص٣٤) : " جهاد النفس لا يكون محمودا فيه - المكلف - الإ إذا غلب، بخلاف جهاد الكفار فإنه من يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب فسوف يؤتيه أجرا عظيما، وأما هذا - المجاهد لنفسه - فإذا غُلب كان ملوما مذموما ". انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( إنّ أعظم الذنوب عند الله بعد الشرك بالله ؛ السُّخرية بالناس ! )

‏وهب بن منبه رحمه الله

‏ حلية الأولياء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ⁧ سفيان الثوري ⁩رحمه الله:

‏(ليكن جليسك من يزهّدك في الدنيا ويرغّبك في الآخرة، وإياك ومجالسة أهل الدنيا الذين يخوضون في حديث
‏الدنيا، فإنهم يفسدون عليك دينك وقلبك، وأكثر ذكر الموت وأكثر الاستغفار مما قد سلف من ذنوبك، وسل الله السلامة لما بقي من عمرك.)

‏⁧ حلية الأولياء (٧/٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" اشتر نفسك اليوم فإن السوق قائمةٌ والثمن موجود والبضائع رخيصة .

وسيأتي على تلك السوق والبضائع يوم لا تصل فيه إلى قليلٍ ولا كثيرٍ { ذَٰلِكَ يَوْمُ التَّغَابُنِ} ، { وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ } " .

فوائد الفوائد   ( ٣٩٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وصية مهمه للدعاة وطلاب العلم*

*قال الإمام الحافظ عبدالعزيز ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - :*

*" لا يكتم ما عنده من العلم ، بل يكتب ، ويخطب ، ويتكلم ، ويرد على أهل البدع ، وعلى غيرهم من خصوم الإسلام "*
انظر الفتاوى للشيخ ج٧ص٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المبارك - عفا الله عنه - وغفر لوالديه : 
" العلم حياة القلوب والعمل حياة الأبدان "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الفقيه محمد بن أبي بكر بن الهاشم الغلاوي : 
( *ومن فوائد نقل الشاذ في الكتب : البناء عليه عند الضرورة*) 
نقلا عن 
*نوازل القصري : 1/ 126*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

القلــب لا يصلــح ، ولا يفلــح ، ولا ينعــم ، ولا يســر ، ولا يلتــذ ، ولا يطيــب ، ولا يسكــن ، ولا يطمئــن إلا بعبــادة ربــه ، وحبــه ، والإنابــة إليــه . 

ولــو حصــل لــه كــلُّ مــا يلتــذ بــه مــن المخلوقــات لــم يطمئــن ، ولــم يسكــن ؛ إذ فيــه فقــر ذاتــي إلــى ربــه مــن حيــث هــو معبــوده ، ومحبوبــه ، ومطلوبــه ، وبذلــك يحصــل لــه الفــرح ، والســرور ، واللــذة ، والمتعــة ، والسكــون ، والطمأنينــة . 

وهــذا لا يحصــل إلا بإعانــة الله لــه ؛ فإنــه لا يقــدر علــى تحصيــل ذلــك لــه إلا الله ؛ فهــو دائمــاً مفتقــر إلــى حقيقــة 
( إِيَّــاكَ نَعْبُــدُ وَإِيَّــاكَ نَسْتَعِيــنُ ) فإنــه لــو أعيــن علــى حصــول كــل مــا يحبــه ، ويطلبــه ، ويشتهيــه ، ويريــده ، ولــم يحصــل لــه عبــادة ربــه - فلــن يحصــل إلا علــى الألــم ، والحســرة ، والعــذاب ، ولــن يَخْلُــصَ مــن آلام الدنيــا ، ونكــد عيشهــا إلا بإخــلاص الحــب لــه ؛ بحيــث يكــون الله غايــة مــراده ، ونهايــة مقصــوده . أهــ 

 كتــاب العبوديــة صــ13

*•┈┈┈•✿⏬❁⏬

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله:

"خير اﻹخوان أشدهم مبالغة في #النصيحة"

روضة العقلاء ص195

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله تعالى-:

*((لا تظنوا أن حكم الجهاد في فلسطين ساقط، هو قائم لكنه غير مستطاع))*

(جامع تراث الالباني - منهج ١٠/٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الصَّحابي الجليل عمران بن حصين -رضي الله عنه - :

ثلاثٌ يدرك بهنَّ العبد رغائب الدُّنيا والآخرة : الصَّبرُ عند البلاء ، 
والرِّضا بالقضاء ، 
والدُّعاء في الرخاء .
الزُّهد لأبي داود ٣٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الماوردي رحمه الله :

من حق العاقل أن يضيف الى عقله عقول العلماء ، وإلى رأيه آراء الحكماء ، فالرأي الفذ ربما زلّ والعقل الفرد ربما ضَل "

ادب الدنيا والدين ص ٣٠٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ  أَبو بَكْرِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ ـ رحمه الله ـ كما في "سير السلف" للأصبهاني (1302/4):

(لَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْعَلَوِيِّ بِالْبَصْرَةِ مَا كَانَ، ذَهَبَتْ كُتُبِي فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ، فَأَعَدْتُ عَنْ ظَهْرِ قَلْبِي فِي خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ حَدِيثٍ:
كُنْتُ أَمُرُّ إِلَى دُكَّانِ بَقَّالٍ، فَكُنْتُ أَكْتُبُ بِضَوْءِ سِرَاجِهِ فَتَفَكَّرْتُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي نَفْسِي أَنْي لَمْ أَسْتَأْذِنْ صَاحِبَ السِّرَاجِ فَذَهَبْتُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ فَغَسَلْتُهُ ثُمَّ أَعَدْتُهُ ثَانِيًا).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سهل التستري رحمه الله:

*أصولنا سبعة أشياء:* 
*١- التمسك بكتاب الله،*
*٢- والاقتداء بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
*٣- وأكل الحلال،* 
*٤- وكف الأذى،* 
*٥- واجتناب الآثام،* 
*٦- والتوبة،* 
*٧- وأداء الحقوق*. 

الاعتصام للشاطبي  (1/126)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - ( مجموع الفتاوى : ج4 / 319 ) :

" إن القول بأن الأنبياء معصومون عن الكبائر دون الصغائر هو قول أكثر علماء الإسلام ، وجميع الطوائف ... وهو أيضا قول أكثر أهل التفسير والحديث والفقهاء ، بل لم يُنقل عن السلف والأئمة والصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم إلا ما يوافق هذا القول " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سجن ابن الجوزي في واسط خمس سنين في أواخر عمره وهو ابن ثمانين عاما، يقول: 

" قرأت بواسط مدة مُقامي بها كل يوم ختمة، ما قرأت فيها سورة يوسف، من حزني على ولدي يوسف وشوقي إليه ".

| تاريخ الإسلام | (١٢\١١٠٨) |

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ولم يتزوج ولم يترك له ولد صالحا يدعو له ومات 
في سجن القلعة 
واشتهر السجن بسببه 
وترك أمة بأكملها تدعو له 
أي نعمة وفضل بعد ذلك " 

ابن المبارك عفا الله عنه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

” من المعلوم أن عذاب الرؤساء وأئمة الضلال أبلغ وأشنع من عذاب الأتباع، كما أن نعيم أئمة الهدى ورؤسائه أعظم من ثواب الأتباع “

[الشيخ ابن سعدي - تيسير الكريم الرحمن]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" لقد ذكر الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى أنه لما حج شرب ماء زمزم ثلاث شربات وسأل الله ثلاث حاجات 
   أخذا بالحديث " ماء زمزم لما شرب له " 
     * الحاجة الأولى : أن يحدث بتاريخ بغداد بها 
       * الحاجة الثانية : ان يملي الحديث بجامع المنصور 
          * الحاجة الثالثة : أن يدفن عند قبر بشر الحافي فقضى الله له ذلك " 
              " تهذيب تاريخ دمشق " ( 1/ 357 ) 
              " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( 3/ 1193 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال هلال بن العلاء رحمه الله : *طلب العلم شديد ؛ وحفظه أشد من طلبه ؛ والعمل به أشد من حفظه* .


[ الكبائر للذهبي (7) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

(و*الدَّاعِي إلَى الْبِدْعَةِ*مُس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«كما أُدخِلَت على مذهب أهل العلم بدعة التقليد العامِّ الجامد التي أماتت الأفكار، وحالت بين طلَّاب العلم وبين السُّنَّة والكتاب، وصيَّرتْها في زعم قوم غير محتاجٍ إليهما من نهاية القرن الرابع إلى قيام الساعة، لا في فقهٍ ولا استنباطٍ ولا تشريعٍ، استغناءً عنهما زعموا بكتب الفروع من المتون والمختصرات، فأعرض الطلَّاب عن التفقُّه في الكتاب والسنَّة وكتب الأئمَّة، وصارت معانيها الظاهرة، بَلْهَ الخفيَّة مجهولةً حتَّى عند كبار المتصدِّرين».

[«آثار عبد الحميد ابن باديس» (٥/ ٣٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ للهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: «والله قد أمرنا ألَّا نقول عليه إلَّا الحقَّ وألَّا نقول عليه إلَّا بعلمٍ، وأمرنا بالعدل والقسط، فلا يجوز لنا إذا قال يهوديٌّ أو نصرانيٌّ ـ فضلًا عن الرافضي ـ قولًا فيه حقٌّ أن نتركه أو نردَّه كلَّه، بل لا نردُّ إلَّا ما فيه من الباطل دون ما فيه من الحقِّ».

[«منهاج السنَّة النبوية» لابن تيمية (٢/ ٣٤٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( مَن أحكــمَ العلــوم حتى أحــاط بغاياتـها ردّه ذلـك إلى تقريــر الفِطَــر على بـداياتهـا )

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن جُزَيّ في تفسيره: 

الْمُوجِب للمَحَبّة أحَد أمْرَين -وكلاهما إذا اجتمع في شَخص مِن خَلْق الله تعالى كان في غاية الكَمَال-:
 الْمُوجِب الأول: الْحُسن والَجْمَال، والآخَر: الإحسَان والإجْمَال.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أعظم الطرق التي يُعرَف بها كمال الشريعة وأنها مشتملة على مصالح العباد في دينهم ودنياهم ومعاشهم ومعادهم: معرفة مقاصد الشارع، والصفات التي رتب عليها الأحكام الكلية والجزئية، ومعرفة الحِكم والأسرار في العبادات والمعاملات والحقوق وتوابع ذلك.

‏ابن سعدي | مجموع الفوائد: (٢٣١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"متى أقحطت العين من البكاء من خشية الله ، فاعلم أن قحطها من قسوة القلب"* .

[بدائع الفوائد ٢/٤٣٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أعظم الطرق التي يُعرَف بها كمال الشريعة وأنها مشتملة على مصالح العباد في دينهم ودنياهم ومعاشهم ومعادهم: معرفة مقاصد الشارع، والصفات التي رتب عليها الأحكام الكلية والجزئية، ومعرفة الحِكم والأسرار في العبادات والمعاملات والحقوق وتوابع ذلك.

‏ابن سعدي | مجموع الفوائد: (٢٣١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن باز  رحمه الله : 

"الانسان قد تضيق أمامهُ الدروب وتسد في وجهه الابواب في بعض حاجاته ، فالتقوى هي المفتاح لهذه المضائق، وهي سبب التيسير لها ، كما قال عز وجل {ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسراً}".

‏ 
‏[ مجموع فتاوى ⁧ ابن باز ⁩ رحمه الله ٢-٢٨٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قتيبة -رحمه الله-:

"إذا فَاتكَ الأدبُ فالزَمِ الصَّمت"

 [عيون الأخبار١٩/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - ‏قال الإمام الحافظ الزهري - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - " كنا نأتي العالم فما نتعلم من أدبه أحب إلينا من علمه ".
‏
【تاريخ الإسلام للحافظ الذهبي (٢٤٠/٨)】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - :

 《 فكما أن الغيث يحيي البلد الميت ،

 فكذا علوم الدين تحيي القلب الميت 》.

       فتح الباري ( 1/177 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال #الحافظ_ابن_كثير - رحمه الله - :

" وقد كان #البخاريُّ يستيقظُ في الليلةِ الواحدة من نومه، فيوقد السراج ويكتب الفائدة تمر بخاطره، ثم يطفئ سراجه، ثم يقوم مرة أخرى وأخرى، حتى كان يتعدد منه ذلك قريبًا من عشرين مرة ".

 #البداية_والنهاي  ة : (١١/٣١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أخو شيخ الإسلام ٱبن تيميّة : « ختمتُ أنا و أخي شيخ الإسلام القرآنَ في السّجنة الأخيرة ثمانین ختمةً ، حتّى شرعنا في الواحدة و الثّمانين ، إلى أن بلغَ عند قوله تعالى : { إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَ نَهَرٍ (54) فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ (55) } [سورة القمر] ، قال : فخرجَتْ روحُه عندها ، { رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ ۖ فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَىٰ نَحْبَهُ وَ مِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ } [الأحزاب: 23] » ٱه*.

البداية و النهاية لٱبن كثير , (18/ 300) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

علامةُ أهلِ البدعِ الوقيعةُ في أهلِ الأثرِ

قال أبو حاتمٍ الرازيُّ: «علامةُ أهل البدع الوقيعةُ في أهل الأثر، وعلامةُ الزَّنادقة تسميتُهم أهلَ الأثر حشويَّةً، يريدون بذلك إبطالَ الأثر، وعلامةُ القدرية تسميتُهم أهلَ السنَّة مُجْبِرَةً، وعلامةُ الجهميَّة تسميتُهم أهلَ السنَّة مشبِّهةً، وعلامةُ الرافضة تسميتُهم أهلَ الأثر نابتةً وناصبةً».

[«عقيدة السلف» (١٠٥)]
م.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫قال الصَّنعاني رحمه الله :

" لئيم الطلبة وخبيث الحضَّار عند العالم متتبع العثرات وكاشف العورات ودافن الحسنات وما أكثر هذا النوع -لا كثرهم الله-

فإنهم الذين أفسدوا معالم العلم وملأوا المواقف على العلماء أحاديث كاذبة ..

وبئس الجزاء أن يجازي التلميذ شيوخه بإشاعة هفواتهم وزلاتهم فإنه لا بد لكل جواد من كبوة ولكل صارم من نبوة ..

ومن ذا الذي ترضى سجاياه كلها ..

كفى المرء نبلا أن تعد معايبه ،

فخير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحاً فيهم " .

التَّنويرُ شَرحُ الجامِع الصَّغِير : (٥٨٢/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" *عمر بن الوردي* صاحب القصيدة اللامية المشهورة ينتهي نسبة إلى الصديق رضي الله عنه. 
كان شافعي المذهب ، متفننا في العلوم ، نظمه غاية الجودة ، وشعره مليء بالحكمة ، وقد أثنى  ابن السبكي على شعره فقال : *أحلى من السكر المكرر ، وأغلى قيمة من الجوهر* " .

*مواكب الشعراء* ص ١١٣ بتصرف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن الجوزي
• -رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - إذا وقعت المعرفة في القلب سهل البلاء ، فإن مازجتها المحبة فلا أثر للبلاء ، لأن المحب يستلذ إذن كل أذىٰ .*

【 اللطائف                       (١٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" فمن كان الله يحبه استعمله فيما يحبه "

‎ابن_تيمية (العبودية)ص١١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : *غالىٰ بعض الناس في "الإعجاز العلمي" حتى رأينا من جعل القران كأنه كتاب رياضة* !


[ العلم (١٤١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان الإمام أحمد يمشي في الوحل ويتوقَّى فغاصت رجله فخاض.
 فقال لأصحابه: هكذا العبد لايزال يتوقى الذنوب، فإذا واقعها خاض فيها.
 (من الآداب الشرعيةلابن مفلح)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك بن أنس: بلغني عن القاسم بن محمد كلمة أعجبتني، وذاك أنه قال: 
"مِنَ الرجال رجال لا تُذكَر عيوبهم".
التاريخ لأبي زرعة الرازي (١/٤٢٠)‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام البلوي:

وقد كنت أظن تأليف الكتب صعباً، فإذا هو أسهل شيء! خذ من هنا،  وضعه هنا 

وقل: مؤلفه أنا!!

[ كتاب ألف باء ١ / ٦٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

 - عليكَ بالمطالبِ العاليةِ والمراتبِ الساميةِ التي لا تُنالُ إلا بطاعةِ اللهِ ، فإنَّ الله عزَّ وجلَّ قضىٰ أن لا ينالَ ما عندَه إلا بطاعته ، ومَن كان لله كما يريدُ كان الله له فوقَ ما يريد .*

【 طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين ( ٤٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قـال الحافـظ ابـن رجب رحمه الله :

وفي قوله عز وجل :
{ فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه }

 إشارة الى أنه لابد من تقصير في الإستقامة المأمور بها ، فيُجبر ذلك بالإستغفار المقتضي للتوبة والرجو؏ الى الإستقامة .

 جامع العلوم والحكم (510/1) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلَّامة ابن عُثيمين -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى-:
" أنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى يكون مع الذَّاكر طال ذكره أم قصر، لقوله: ((مَا ذَكَرَنِي))
إنْ شئت أنْ تذكر الله دائمًا؛ فالله تَعَالَى يذكرك دائمًا " اهـ 
["فتح ذِي الجلال والإكرام بشرح بُلوغ المرام" (٦/٤٦١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الفضيل بن عياض-رحمه الله - : " اتخذ الله *صاحباً* ، ودع الناس *جانباً* ".
تعزية المسلم عن أخيه. لابن عساكر ص ٥٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله- : إن هذا القرآن قرأه عبيد وصبيان لا عِلم لهم بتأويله ، وما تدبُّر آياته إلا باتباعه ، وما هو بحفظ حروفه وإضاعة حدوده ، حتى إن أحدهم ليقول : لقد قرأتُ القرآن فما أسقطت منه حرفاً وقد - والله- أسقطه كله ، ما يُرى القرآن له في خلق ولا عمل .

فهم القرآن للمحاسبي ٢٧٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: 
《التواطؤ فيما تمنع العادة والشرع كتمانه، كالتواطئ على الكذب فيه، ويمثل هذا بكذب دعوى الرافضة في النص على علي في الخلافة، وأمثال ذلك》  .
الفتاوى الكبرى(٩١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي  في قوله عز وجل :

 *{ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوه  ُ }*
إشارةٌ إلى أنَّه لا بُدَّ من تقصيرٍ في الإستقامة المأمور بها ؛ فيُجبَرُ ذلك بالإستغفار المقتضي للتَّوبة ، والرُّجوع إلى الإستقامة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*****
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : "ومَن أحالك على غيرِ «أخبرنا» و«حدَّثنا» فقد أحالك: إمَّا على خيالٍ صوفيٍّ، أو قياسٍ فلسفيٍّ، أو رأيٍ نفسيٍّ. فليس بعد القرآن و«أخبرنا» و«حدَّثنا» إلَّا شبهاتُ المتكلِّمين، وآراءُ المنحرفين، وخيالاتُ المتصوِّفين، وقياسُ المتفلسفين. ومَن فارق الدليلَ ضلَّ عن سواء السبيل، ولا دليل إلى الله والجنَّة سوى الكتاب والسنَّة. وكلُّ طريقٍ لم يصحبها دليلُ القرآن والسنَّة فهي مِن طرق الجحيم والشيطان الرجيم".
[مدارج السالكين (2/ 439)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه:
"إنما أعطاكم الله الدنيا لتطلبوا بها الآخرة ولم يعطيكموها لتركنوا إليها"
البداية والنهاية ٢٤١/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المبارك عفا الله عنه 

الصراع بين الحق والباطل الى قيام الساعة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:

الصواب الذي لا شك فيه عندنا فيه،أنه لا يحل
للمرأة أن تكشف وجهها إلا لزوجها أو محارمها.

شرح رياض الصالحين 315/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جماعة في تذكرة السامع والمتكلم ( ص 29 ): " أن لا يستنكف أن يستفيد ما لا يعلمه ممن هو دونه منصبآ أو نسبآ أو سنآ بل يكون حريصآ على الفائدة حيث كانت، والحكمة ضالة المؤمن يلتقطها حيث وجدها، قال سعيد بن جبير: لا يزال الرجل عالمآ ماتعلم، فإذا ترك التعلم وظن أنه قداستغنى واكتفى بماعنده فهو أجهل ما يكون ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله تعالىٰ

فلا ريب أنّ سلامة العقيدة.
 أهم الأمور، وأعظم الفرائض

مجموع الفتاوىٰ والمقالات" (7/9).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى

إِن الأرض إنما تحْتَاج إلى ‎الْمَطَر فِي بعض الأوقات.
 فَإِذا تتَابع عَلَيْهَا احْتَاجَت ألى انْقِطَاعه.

 وأما ‎الْعلم فَيحْتَاج إليه بِعَدَد الأنفاس
 ولا تزيده كثرته إلا صلاحًا ونفعًا .

مفتاح دار السعادة  (١٦٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم :


 وقد أمر*الله*سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه بالصبر*الجميل، والصفح الجميل، والهجر الجميل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الحافــظ ابن رجـب الحنبلـي*
رحمــه اللـه تعالـى

 ‏أعظم الشدائد التـي تنزل بالعبد فـي الدنيا ( الموت ) وما بعده أشد منـه إن لم يڪن مصير العبد إلى خير .

 فالواجب على المؤمن ( الاستعداد ) للموت وما بعده في حال الصحة بالتقوى والأعمال الصالحة.

 قال اللـه عز وجل :- { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَد
ٍ 
 جامـ؏ العلوم والحڪم 【 ٥٦٥/١ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأصمعي، قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: العالم يسأل عما يعلم وعما لا يعلم، فيثبت ما يعلم، ويتعلم ما لا يعلم، والجاهل يغضب من التعلم، ويأنف من التعليم".

 " تاريخ ابن عساكر " 15 / 16 / 2.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه :
الخطاب العلمي في القرآن أشرف من الخطاب العملي قدْراً وصفة .
درء التعارض
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة البشير الإبراهيمي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - وأخسّ المنازل للرجل منزلة القول بلا عمل ، وأخسّ منها أن يكون الرجل كالدفتر يحكي ما قال الرجال وما فعل الرجال دون أن يضرب معهم في الأعمال الصالحة بنصيب ، أو يرمي في معترك الآراء بالسهم المصيب !*

【  آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (٥٦/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«الفتن التي يقع فيها التهاجرُ والتباغض والتطاعن والتلاعن ونحوُ ذلك هي فتنٌ وإن لم تبلغ السيفَ، وكلُّ ذلك تفرُّقٌ بغيًا، فعليك بالعدل والاعتدال والاقتصادِ في جميع الأمور، ومتابعةِ الكتاب والسنَّة، وردِّ ما تنازعَتْ فيه الأمَّةُ إلى الله والرسول، وإن كان المتنازعون أهلَ فضائل عظيمةٍ ومقاماتٍ كريمةٍ».
[«جامع المسائل» لابن تيمية (٦/ ٤٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم - رحمه الله تعالى - :

"إذا رُزقت يقظةً فصُنها في بيت عُزلةٍ فإنَّ أيدي المعاشرة نهَّابة ، واحذر معاشرة البطَّالين فإنَّ الطَّبع لصٌّ، لا تُصادقنَّ فاسقًا، ولا تثق إليه فإنَّ من خان أوَّل مُنعِمٍ عليه لا يفي لك"

بدائع الفوائد ٣/ ٢٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الأعمال لا تتفاضل بصورها وعددها، وإنما تتفاضل بتفاضل ما في القلوب،
والرجلان يكون مقامهما في الصف واحدًا، وبين صلاتيهما كما بين السماء والأرض.
ابن القيم رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فهذه ست صفات في الصلاة من علامات النفاق:*
*1. الكسل عند القيام إليها*
*2. ومراءاة الناس في فعلها* 
*3. وتأخيرها*
*4. ونقرها* 
*5. وقلة ذكر الله فيها*
*6. والتخلف عن جماعتها "*
________________________
-الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 
[ الصلاة وحكم تاركها 1 /173].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأحنف بن قيس: 
[ما أقبح القطيعة بعد الصِّلَة، 
والجفاء بعد اللُّطف، والعداوة بعد الوُدّ]. 
تاريخ دمشق(٢٤/٣٣٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن القيم رحمه الله:
فليس العلم كثرة النقل والبحث والكلام، ولكن نور يميز به صحيح الأقوال من سقيمها، وحقها من باطلها، وما هو من مشكاة النبوة مما هو من آراء الرجال، ويميز النقد الذي عليه سكة المدينة النبوية الذي لا يقبل الله عز وجل ثمنا لجنته سواه من النقد الذي عليه " سكة " جنكيزخان ونوابه من الفلاسفة والجهمية والمعتزلة.
اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ٨٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا لَمْ يَسُنَّهُ وَلَا اسْتَحَبَّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَقْتَدِي بِهِمْ الْمُسْلِمُونَ فِي دِينِهِمْ فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ وَلَا يَقُولُ أَحَدٌ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا إنَّهُ بِدْعَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ .

【 مجموع الفتاوى            (١٥٢/٢٧) 】
‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄༅❁  ✿❁ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم بن شيبان - رحمه الله:

"من أراد أن يتعطل ويتبطل فليلزم الرُّخٓص !".

شعب الإيمان (3/ 299).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -: 

" وأولياء الله هم المؤمنون المتقون ، وكرامتهم ثمرة إيمانهم وتقواهم ، لا ثمرة الشرك والبدعة والفسق ". 

الفتاوى(١٧٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله:*

*"نحن -بحمد الله- لا ننكر فضل الحرمين، بل ننكر على من أنكره، ولكن، نقول:*

*الأرض لا تقدس أحدًا، وإنما يُقَدِّسُ المرءَ عملُهُ، فالمحل الفاضل قد يجتمع فيه المسلم والكافر، وأهل الحق وأهل الباطل "*. 





*[بيان المحجة ص47]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم - رحمه الله تعالى - :

"إذا رُزقت يقظةً فصُنها في بيت عُزلةٍ فإنَّ أيدي المعاشرة نهَّابة ، واحذر معاشرة البطَّالين فإنَّ الطَّبع لصٌّ، لا تُصادقنَّ فاسقًا، ولا تثق إليه فإنَّ من خان أوَّل مُنعِمٍ عليه لا يفي لك"

بدائع الفوائد ٣/ ٢٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر في بهجة المجالس(٣/١٨٩): من قلّ خيره على أهله، فلا ترج خيره.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة الصنعاني رحمه اللّه تعالى :

" خير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه، ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحًا فيهم “.

  "التنوير" (٥٢٨/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ادّعاءُ الإجمَاعِ في كثيرٍ من خاصِّ الأحكامِ ليس كما يقولُ مَنْ يدَّعِيه ".

[ الأمِّ : 178 / 1 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" { *لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله*}
في إعرابها خمسة أوجه:
١- بفتحهما بلا تنوين
٢- فتح الأول ونصب الثاني
٣- رفعمهما منونين
٤- فتح الأول ورفع الثاني منوناً
٥- رفع الأول وفتح الثاني منوناً

 ويقال في التعبير عن قولهم (لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله) " *الحوقلة*" 
١- هكذا قاله الأزهري والأكثرون، 
٢- وقال الجوهري " *الحولقة*"، *فعلى الأول* وهو المشهور الحاء والواو من الحول والقاف من القوة واللام من اسم الله تعالى، 
*وعلى الثاني* الحاء واللام من الحول والقاف من القوة والأول أولى لئلا يفصل بين الحروف، ومثل الحوقلة الحيعلة ... والبسملة... والحمدلة... والهيللة.... والسبحلة...".
شرح النووي على مسلم (115و116/ 4)

م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال إياس بن معاوية : 
"امتحنت خصال الرجال فوجدت أشرفها صِدق اللسان.!
ومن عُدِمَ فضيلة الصدق فقد فُجِعَ بأكرم أخلاقه".
[تهذيب الكمال ٣ /٤١٣]


‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال السّفاريني -رحمه اللَّه-:*

*" فدع عنك مذهب فلان وفلان وعليك بسنة ولد عدنان فهي العروة الوثقى التي لا انفصام لها والجنة الواقية التي لاانحلال لها  " .*

 لوامع الأنوار (1/107) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تعليم المطالعة* 
واعلم أن المطالعة هي الوسيلة العظمى الجامعة ، وهي : صرف الفكر في مبحث لينجلي معناه ، ويحصل للمطالع من وضوح مطلبه مناه ، فيفوز بالمراد، ويسلم من الخطأ والانتقاد. 

*الفوائد المكية*
ص ١٠٠ ط الرسالة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة العثيمين -رحمه الله-:

« مهما عملت من الأعمال الصالحة فلا تعجب بعملك ،
فعملك قليل بالنسبة لحق الله عليك.»

شرح رياض الصالحين(1/575)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ القُرَظِيُّ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰه - :

" مَنْ قَرَأَ القُرْآنَ مُتِّعَ بِعَقْلِهِ ، وَإِنْ بَلَغَ مِنْ العُمْرِ مِائَتَيْ سَنَةٍ " .

[ البِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ (٢٧٠/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وإن حبست فوالله إن حبسي لمن أعظم نعم الله علي، وليس لي ما أخاف الناس عليه؛ لا مدرسة ولا إقطاع ولا مال ولا رئاسة ولا شيء من الأشياء. 

*شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - وقد قيل إنما يفسد الناس نصف متكلم ونصف فقيه ونصف نحوي ونصف طبيب هذا يفسد الأديان وهذا يفسد البلدان وهذا يفسد اللسان وهذا يفسد الأبدان لا سيما إذا خاض هذا في مسألة لم يسبقه إليها عالم ولا معه فيها نقل عن أحد ولا هي من مسائل النزاع بين العلماء .

【 الرد على البكري           (٧٣٠/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - يجب على من دعا إلىٰ الله أن يكون علىٰ بصيرةٍ وعلىٰ علمٍ ، لأن هذا هو وصف الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، فهم يدعون إلىٰ الله علىٰ هدىٰ منه ، وأما من يدعو علىٰ غير هدىٰ فإنه قد يفسد أكثر مما يصلح ، لأن الذي يدعو علىٰ غير علم ربما يجعل الشيء الحرام حلالاً والحلال حرامًا وهو لا يدري ، فيحصل بذلك فساد في الدين والعقيدة .

【 تفسير سورة يس          (٧٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين  رحمه الله  :

صنفان تجاب دعوتهما:
• الأول المضطر .
• والثاني المظلوم .

أما ‎#المضطر فلأن رحمة الله سبقت غضبه فيرحم المضطر ويجيب دعوته .

وأما ‎#المظلوم فلكمال عدل الله عز وجل أن يجيب المظلوم انتصارا له علىٰ ‎الظالم .

【 تفسير سورة الأنعام (٢١٦/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن حزم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - وماذا علىٰ الشَّمسِ المُنيرةِ بالضَّحىٰ إذا قَصُرَت عنها ضِعافُ البصَائِرِ ..*

【 طوق الحمامة              (٣٠٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال ابـن الـقيـم - رحــمه الله -:

 الذكـر نــورٌ للـذاكر فـي الدنـيا ، ونــورٌ له فـي قـبره ، ونــورٌ لـه فـي مــعادِهِ يسـعى بـين يـديه عـلى الصـراط 
 فـما استــنارت الــقـلوب والــقــبور بمــثل ذكــر الله. 

[لـوابـل الـصـيب 50 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - :*

*《 يجب على الإنسان أن يحترز ويحترس من المزح، ولاسيما المزح الكثير، فإن المزح الكثير يوقع دائما في الخطأ،*

*ولهذا يقال: المزح في الكلام كالملح في الطعام، إن خلا منه الطعام فقد جزءا كبيرا من الطعم اللذيذ، وإن كثر أيضا فسد،*

ولهذا اجعل المزح موزونا في محله، لا تمزح في موضع الجد، ولا تجد في موضع المزح. والإنسان الحكيم العاقل ينزل كل حال منزلتها 》.*

     * شرح بلوغ المرام (٥٤٢/١٥)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــــال عـــمــر رضـــي الله عنه :

لا يقـعد أحدكم عن طلب الرزق و يقول اللهم ارزقني فقد علمتم أن السماء لا تمطر ذهباً و لا فضة. 

|[كتاب آداب الكسب والمعايش(١١١)]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :

الأبرار في النعيم ؛ وإن اشتد بهم العيش ، وضاقت عليهم الدنيا ،

والفجار في جحيم ؛ وإن اتسعت عليهم الدنيا .


الجواب الكافي [280] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ والذين سَعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك أصحاب الجحيم }

قال مجاهد رحمه الله : *يثبّطون الناس عن متابعة النبي ﷺ* .


[ تفسير ابن كثير (٣٣٧/٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأصمعي: سمعت أبا عمرو بن العلاء يقول -ولم يقله إن شاء الله بغيا ولا تطاولا- : *ما رأيت أحدا قبلي أعلم مني.*
قال الأصمعي: *وأنا لم أر بعد أبي عمرو أعلم مني.*

نوادر القالي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف رحمه الله : هلك الناس في حرفين :

١) اشتغال بنافلة وتضييع فريضة .
٢) وعمل بالجوارح بلا مواطئة القلب عليه .


[ صفة الصفوة (2/639) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخنا العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:
*"بامتثال أمر الله ورسوله تدور السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة"*
شرح رياض الصالحين 1 / 98

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تحرم الخلوة بأمرد حسن، ولو لمصلحة التعليم.*

ابنُ تيميّة | الاختيارات (٢٩١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله :

« كل من أعرض عن القرآن والسنة، فهو متابع لهواه عاصٍ لمولاه، مستحق للمقت والعقوبة ».

[مجموع الفتاوى ج٢ ص١٤٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن مالك بن دينار أنه قال : 

مُذْ عَرَفْتُ النَّاسَ لَمْ أَفرَحْ بِمَدحِهِم، وَلَمْ أَكرَهْ ذَمَّهُم؛ لأَنَّ حَامِدَهُم مُفرِطٌ، وَذَامَّهُم مُفرِطٌ، إِذَا تَعَلَّمَ العَالِمُ العِلْمَ لِلْعَملِ، كَسَرَهُ، وَإِذَا تَعَلَّمَه لِغَيْرِ العَمَلِ، زَادَهُ فَخراً.

*السير* ٥/٣٦٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب -رحمه الله-:

"كان بعض السلف يسأل الله في صلاته كل حوائجه،
حتى ملح عجينه وعلف شاته".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - الجاهل لا يصلح للدعوة ، وليس محمودًا ، وليست طريقته طريقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الجاهل يفسد أكثر مما يصلح .

【 القول المفيد                  (١٣٠/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة محمد بن أسماعيل الصنعاني 
رحمه اللّه 

خير ‎الناس من أشاع ‎الخير عن ‎العلماء وأذاعه، 

ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحًا فيهم .


  "التنوير" (٥٢٨/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله:
 (وقوله:

*((ما زاد الله عبدًا بعفو إلا عزًّا)). فيه وجهان:

أحدهما:

 ظاهره أنَّ من عُرف بالصفح والعفو ساد وعظم في القلوب وزاد عزه.
الثاني: 
أن يكون أجره على ذلك في الآخرة وعزته هناك)*

 إكمال المعلم ٨/٢٨ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

 " لا يزول فقر العبد وفاقَته إلا *بالتوحيد*، وإذا حصل مع التوحيد *الاستغفار* حصل للعبد غِنَاهُ وسعادته ، وزال عنه ما يُعذِّبه ؛ ولا حول ولا قوَّة إلا بالله ".

 مجموع الفتاوى : (١/٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ ابن رجب
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - ‏فمن أصبح أو أمسى على غير توبة فهو على خطر ؛ لأنه يخشى أن يلقى الله غير تائب ، فيحشر في زمرة الظالمين.

【 لطائف المعارف        (٣٤٤/١) 】
‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄༅❁  ✿❁ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الخير - رحمه الله :

القلوب ظُرُوف، فقلب مملوء إيمانًا، فعلامته الشَّفَقَة على جميع المسلمين، والاهتمام بما يهمُّهم، ومعاونتهم على أن يعود صلاحه إليهم. وقلب مملوء نفاقًا، فعلامته الحقد والغلُّ والغشُّ والحسد.

«تاريخ دمشق٦٦-١٦١»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالﷻ: (وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللّه)
قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى:-
 ( العجبُ ممَّن يعلم أنَّ كلَّ ما به من النعم من الله ثم لا يستحيي من الاستعانة بها على ارتكاب ما نهاه )
——————————  ——-
 تفسيره (1/130)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام ابن العربي المعافري المالكي (ت 543 هج):

«إن الله خبأ الصلاة الوسطى في الصلوات، كما خبأ ليلة القدر في رمضان، وخبأ الساعة في يوم الجمعة، وخبأ الكبائر في السيئات؛ ليحافظ الخلق على الصلوات، ويقوموا جميع شهر رمضان، ويلزموا الذكر في يوم الجمعة كله، ويجتنبوا جميع الكبائر والسيئات».
_______
أحكام القرآن ج1 ص300

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الامام الشافعـيّ - رحمه الله -:

" إنّ للعقـل حـدّاً ينتهـي إليـه ، كمـا أنّ للبصر حـدّاً ينتهـي إليـه ".

آداب الشافعي ومناقبه ،
لابن أبي حاتم (ص٢٠٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏" اشتر نفسك اليوم فإن السوق قائمةٌ والثمن موجود والبضائع رخيصة .

‏وسيأتي على تلك السوق والبضائع يوم لا تصل فيه إلى قليلٍ ولا كثيرٍ { ذَٰلِكَ يَوْمُ التَّغَابُنِ} ، { وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ } " .

‏فوائد الفوائد   ( ٣٩٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة الفقيـہ ابن عثيمين رحمـہ الله  تعالـﮯ :-

 نقول للإنسان : اعتمد على نفسكـ بالنسبة للناس ، فلا تسألهم ولا تستذل أمامهم ، واستغن عنهم ما استطعت.

 أما بالنسبة لله فلا تستغن عنـہ ،بل كن دائما معتمدا على ربك حتى تتيسر لك الأمور .

  القول المفيد 【 39/2 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله :*

*"‏ ينبغي للرجل أن يتوخّى لصحبته أهل الوفاء والصدق، كما يتوخّى لوديعته أهل الثقة والأمانة " .*
‏

  ‏الانتقاء لابن عبد البر١٥٧ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال لقمان لابنه :
يا بني احذر الكذب فإنه شهي كلحم العصفور من أكل منه شيئا لم يصبر عنه.

 وقال الأصمعي :
قيل لكذاب ما يحملك على الكذب ؟ فقال أما إنك لو تغرغرت ماءه ما نسيت حلاوته.

 وقيل : لكذاب هل صدقت قط ؟
قال : أكره أن أقول لا فأصدق .

[ الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح41 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:*

*ومن دقيق الفطنة : أنك لا ترد علىٰ المطاع خطأه بين الملأ ، فتحمله رتبته على نصرة الخطأ ، وذلك خطأ ثان ، ولكن تلطف في إعلامه به ، حيث لا يشعر به غيره .*

*•|[ الطرق الحكمية : (٣٨/١) ]|•*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله ورعاه :

 أن #المصورين هم شرار الخلق .

سواء كانوا يصورون ببناء التماثيل .
أو يصورون بالرسم .
أو يصورون بالتقاط الصور الفوتوغرافيه .

كل ذلك داخل في الوعيد والنهي الشديد .

وأنهم شرار الخلق عند الله .

ومن اخرج التصوير بالكاميرا عن حكم التصوير المنهي عنه فليس له دليل ولا عبرة بقوله .


 [ إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد ص(274)﻿ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم رحمه الله في الإحكام (٨٦/٢) يصف أصحاب رسول الله ﷺ: 

" *وكلهم عدل إمام فاضل رضيّ، فرض علينا توقيرهم وتعظيمهم وأن نستغفر لهم ونحبهم، وتمرة يتصدق بها أحدهم أفضل من صدقة أحدنا بما يملك، وجلسة من الواحد منهم مع النبي ﷺ أفضل من عبادة أحدنا دهره كله*".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - إن الله عز وجل يريد منك أن تكون دائمًا مسرورًا بعيدًا عن الحزن .

【 فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام    (٥٣٣/٣) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم :*

*( الغناء هو جاسوس القلوب، وسارق المروءة، ومسُوسُ العقل... يتغلغل في مكامن القلوب، ويدب إلى محل التخييل فيثير ما فيه من الهوى والشهوة والسخافة والرقاعة والرعونة والحماقة، فبينما ترى الرجل وعليه سمة الوقار وبهاء العقل فإذا سمع الغناء ومال إليه نقص عقله، وقل حياؤه، وذهبت مروءته، وفارقه بهاؤه، وتخلى عنه وقاره وفرح به شيطانه...)*


*~ فتح الباري 10/55*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمهُ اللّٰه :*

والذي شاهدناه نحن وغيرنا وعرفناه بالتجارب أنه ما ظهرت المعازف وآلات اللهو في قوم وفشت فيهم واشتغلوا بها إلاّ سلّط اللّٰه عليهم العدو وبُلوا بالقحط والجدب وولاة السوء والعاقل يتأمّل أحوال العالم وينظر والله المستعان .

* مدارج السالكين (١/٥٠٠)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن القيم رحمه الله‬⁩:‬
‫والذي يحسم مادة المبالاة بالناس شهود الحقيقة. وهو رؤية الأشياء كلها من الله، وبالله، وفي قبضته، وتحت قهره وسلطانه. لا يتحرك منها شيء إلا بحوله وقوته. ولا ينفع ولا يضر إلا بإذنه ومشيئته. فما وجه المبالاة بالخلق بعد هذا الشهود؟!‬
‫مدارج السالكين ٢٠٩/٢ طيبة و ٣٢/٢ الشاملة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال ‎#يحيى_بن_معاذ - رحمه الله - :

" للتائب فخرٌ لا يعادله فخرٌ ، فرحُ الله بتوبته ".

 [حلية الأولياء(١٠ /٥٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن مفلح المقدسي شيخ الحنابلة رحمه الله  :

 *إن الإجماع قد انعقد على تقليد كل من المذاهب الأربعة، وأن الحق لا يخرج عنهم* .

الفروع ٤٢١/٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏(ﻓﻤﻦ ﺳﻤﻊ اﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﺄﻧﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﺘﻜﺒﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﺮ اﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺰﺏ اﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ.)*

‏ابن بطة في الإبانة الكبرى ٥٤٥/٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏● قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

 ما الذي يضرك إذا قلت السلام عليكم ؟ وكم يأتيك ؟ عشر حسنات ؛ تساوي الدنيا كلها .

 أنـظر
 الـعـلـم  (٨٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل لابن مسعود «رضي الله عنه»
حدثنا عن *النار* كيف هي ؟
*قال : لو رأيتها ، لـزال قلـبك من مكانــه !*

 موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا [6/411]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأديب المحقق أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر المصري رحمه الله :

" إن الأدب الذي نعمل له لم يقتصر و لم يضق حتى ندع ما أحل الله إلى ما نهى عنه ، و نترك سبيل الرشاد إلى سبيل تنحدر بنا إلى هاوية لا قرار لها ، و لا عاصم منها "

{ جمهرة المقالات : ١/ ٤ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"النفوس مجبولة على عدم الانتفاع بكلام من لا يعمل بعلمه ولا ينتفع به"

مدارج السالكين ١/ ٤٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال العلامـة صالـح الفـوزان حفظـه اللـه تعالـﮯ :-

 لا نجـاة مـن الفتـن إلا بـطلـب العلـم .

حمايـة الشبـاب [ 14-05-1437 ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من عـلامـات الحمق 

قال أبُو حاتم رحمه الله : 
( من علامات الحمق ، التي يجب للعاقِل تفقدها ممن خفي عليه أمرُه :
- سرعة الجواب .
- وترك التثبت .
- والإفراط في الضحك .
- وكثرة الإلتفات .
- والوقيعة في الأخيار .
- والاختلاط بالأشرار .
        روضة العقلاء (١٦٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - التهادي في هذه الأعياد والاحتفال بها واعتقاد أنها أيام فرح وسرور مشاركة للمشركين في أعيادهم ، وهو محرمٌ بالاتفاق ، كما نقله ابن القيم وغيره ، ولا يجوز بذل الهدايا لا للمسلمين ولا للنصارىٰ في أعياد ميلادهم ، لأن بذل ذلك رضًا بما هم عليه من الملة الشركية الكفرية ، والإنسان فيها على خطرٍ عظيم . 

【 فتاوىٰ نور علىٰ الدرب          (٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ألا ليتهم يكتبون على أبواب الأزهر هذه الحكمة: 
سئل بعض العرب: بم ساد فلان فيكم؟ 
قالوا: *احتجنا إلى علمه، واستغنى عن دنيانا.*

الرافعي | وحي القلم (٢٤٠/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عِمارة سمعت أبي يقول :
  "ويحك أما شعرت أن نظرك
   إلى وجه والدتك عبادة،،،،
   فكيف البر بها"

   البر والصلة لإبن الجوزي/١/٦٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ حمد بن عتيق ـ رحمه الله:

"فلو قُدِّر أنَّ رجلًا يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل، ويزهد في الدنيا كلها، وهو مع ذلك لا يغضب ولا يتمعر وجهه ويحمر لله؛ فلا يأمر بالمعروف ولا ينهى عن المنكر؛ فهذا الرجل من أبغض الناس عند الله، وأقلهم دِينًا؛ وأصحابُ الكبائر أحسن حالًا عند الله منه !".

 الدرر السنية (38/7).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

"لا تعتمد علىٰ ما في قلبك من رسوخ الإيمان، وتعتقد أنه لن يتسلط عليك الشيطان ولن يتسرب إليك هوىٰ النفس الأمارة بالسوء، بل كن دائمًا لاجئًا إلىٰ الله سائلاً الثبات"

|[ تفسير سورة : يس (٢٤/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فضل قول جزاك الله خيرا

‏قال عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - : 

" لو يعلم أحدكم ما له في قوله لأخيه جزاك الله خيرا ، لأكثر منها بعضكم لبعض ". 

رواه ابن أبي شيبه(١/٤٣٦)

----------


## أم هاشم الحسنية

> وفقكم الله 
> أحيانا اكتب مما احفظه 
> ومثل ما ذكر ذهبي العصر المعلمي كل معلومة لم تنسب لقائلها فهي لقيطة. ..
> ومن بركة العلم عزو القول لقائله...ابن عبد البر رحمه الله


هل من الممكن أن تذكروا لنا المرجع بورك فيكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

باذن الله تعالى 
المعلمي في التنكيل لجزء الاول ص ٢٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال الإمـام ابن الـقـيم رحمه الله :

 الـْعلم مِيرَاث الأنبيـاء، وَالـْمَال مِيرَاث الـْمُلُوك والأغنيـاء .

 الْـعلم يحرس صَاحبه وَصَاحب المَال يحرس مَاله .

الـمَال تُذهبه الـنَّفَقَات، وَالـعلم يزكوا على الـنَّفَقَة .

صَاحب الـمَال إِذا مَـاتَ فَارقه مـَاله وَالْـعلم يدْخل مَعَه قَبره .

الْـعلم حَاكم على الـمَال وَالـْمَال لَا يحكم على الـْعلم .

الـمَال يحصل لِلْمُؤمنِ وَالْكَافِر، وَالـْبَر والـفاجر وَالْـعلم الـنافع لَا يحصل إلا لِلْمُؤمنِ .

الـْعَالم يحْتَاج إليه الْمُلُوك فَمن دونهم وَصَاحب الـمَال إِنَّمَا يحْتَاج إليه أهل الـْعَدَم والـفاقة .

مفتاح دار السعادة : (413/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى -: 

*...على اﻹنسان إذا أصيب بمرض أن يذهب إلى أطباء ذلك المرض ، وأطباء مرض القلوب هم العلماء ...* 

القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد ص 642

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎قيل لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:
ما بالُ العُقلاء فقراء؟
فقال: *إنّ عقلَ الرجلِ محسوبٌ عليه مِن  الرزق.*

إحياء علوم الدين (٣/ ٣٧٣).

م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ٱبن تيمية -رحمه الله- : « إنَّ السَّلف كانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعيَّة ، مع بقاء الأُلْفَة و العصمة و صلاح ذات البين » ٱه*.

الفتاوى الكبرى , (6/ 92) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* قال مالك بن دينار :*

*البكاء على الخطيئة يحط الذنوب كما تحط الريح الورق اليابس*

*( الرقة والبكاء ص50-51 )*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏بين برّ والدته وبين تحقيق حديث السبعون ألفا !
‏
‏قال سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله:
‏
‏"لدغتني عقرب، فأقسمت عليَّ أمي أن أسترقي، فأعطيت الراقي يدي التي لم تلدغ،وكرهت أن أحنثها.
‏
‏سير أعلام النبلاء 333-مج4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول أبو عمر ابن عبد البر:"أجمع أهل الفقه والآثار من جميع الأمصار أن أهل الكلام أهل بدع وزيغ، ولا يُعَدُّون عند الجميع في طبقات الفقهاء ، وإنما العلماء أهل الأثر والتفقه فيه ويتفاضلون فيه بالإتقان والميز والفهم" "جامع بيان العلم (2/95)".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-:
-
"التعيير بالأنساب من أخلاق الجاهلية".
-
الاقتضاء : ٢٥٢/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الغزالي: 

والحسد يكثر بين أصحاب الحرف والمهن المتماثلة، وأرباب المقاصد المشتركة؛ ولذلك ترى العالم يحسد العالم دون العابد، والعابد يحسد العابد دون العالم، والتاجر يحسد التاجر.
لأن التزاحم بينهما على مقصود واحد أخص.

إحياء علوم الدين.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله 

[  إذا ناجى العبد ربَّـهُ في السَّحَر واستغاث به ، وقال: يا حيُّ يا قيُّوم لا إله إلاَّ أنت برحمتك أستغيث أعطاه الله من التمكين ما لا يعلمه إلاَّ الله ] .
.
مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨/ ٢٤٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال الإمــام أحمــد بن حنبـل رحمـہ الله تعالــﮯ :*

 لا تقـــل : اللهــم إنـــﮯ أتــوب إليـكـ ثـم لا تتـوب فتكــون كذبــة وتكـون ذنبــا ، ولكن قـل : اللهـم تـــب علـــﮯ ” .* 


* الزهد لأحمــد بن حنبل【 1/273 】.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

( الأحاديث النبوية الصحاح من رد منها شيئا،  وفهم من ظاهره معنى يعتقد أنه مخالف للقرآن أو للعقل،  فمن نفسه أُتِيَ،  وأن المقررين للنصوص هم أرفع الخلق وأعلاهم طبقة ،  إذ جمعوا المعرفة والفهم. ) 

" جواب الاعتراضات المصرية على الفتيا الحموية " 
( ص : 80)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ 
رحمه الله  :

فيا ‎سعادة من تجرد عن ‎العصبية و ‎الهوىٰ ، 

والتجأ إلى حصن ‎الكتاب و ‎السنة ، 

فإن ‎العلم معرفة الهدىٰ بدليله ، وما ليس كذلك فجهل وضلال .

【المطلب الحميد (٥٣/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - وَلْيَعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ تَجِبُ مُوَالَاتُهُ وَإِنْ ظَلَمَك وَاعْتَدَى عَلَيْك وَالْكَافِرُ تَجِبُ مُعَادَاتُهُ وَإِنْ أَعْطَاك وَأَحْسَنَ إلَيْك ، 

فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ بَعَثَ الرُّسُلَ وَأَنْزَلَ الْكُتُبَ لِيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَيَكُونُ الْحَبُّ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْبُغْضُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ وَالْإِكْرَامُ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْإِهَانَةُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ وَالثَّوَابُ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْعِقَابُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ . 

 مجموع الفتاوى           (٢٠٩/٢٨) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمــام ابـن القيـم الجوزيـة رحمـہ الله تعالــﮯ :-

 الغفلة : نوم القلب ؛ ولذلك تجدُ كثيراً مِن اﻷيقاظِ فـﮯ الحِسِّ نِيام فـﮯ الواقـ؏ ، فتحسبُهم أيقاظاً وهم رُقود  .

 مدارج السالكين【 3/284 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى :*

*من أعظم نعم الله على العبد المؤمن ، أن يوفقه لصُحبة الأخيار ،* 
*ومن عقوبته لعبده ، أن يبتليه بصُحبة الأشرار ،*
*صُحبة الأخيار توصل العبد إلى أعلى عليين..* 
*وصحبة الأشرار توصله إلى أسفل سافلين ،*
*صُحبة الأخيار توجب له العلوم النافعة ، والأخلاق الفاضلة والأعمال الصالحة ، وصحبة الأشرار : تحرمه ذلك أجمع .*


* [ بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٥٧/١) 】.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"تُحرَس السُّنَّة بالحَقِ والصْدقِ والعَدلِ ولا تُحرَس بِكذبٍ ولا ظُلمٍ".

[درء التعارض (182/7)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن ابن سيرين قال الربيع بن خثيم : 

"أقلوا الكلام إلا بتسع : تسبيح ، وتكبير ، وتهليل ، وتحميد ، وسؤالك الخير ، وتعوذك من الشر ، وأمرك  بالمعروف ، ونهيك عن المنكر،  وقراءة القرآن "

بغية الطلب في تاريخ حلب لابن العديم (8/3582)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن سعدي - رحمه الله - : 

•" ... وإياك والتحسر على الأمور الماضية التي لم تُقَدَّر لك ؛ من فقد صحة ، أو مال ، أو عمل دنيوي ونحوها ، 
•وليكن همك في إصلاح عمل يومك ؛ فإن الإنسان ابن يومه لا يحزن لما مضى ، ولا يتطلع للمستقبل حيث لا ينفعه التطلع ،
 •وعليك بالصدق ، والوفاء بالعهد ، والوعد والإنصاف في المعاملات كلها ، وأداء الحقوق كاملة موفرة ؛ بنفس مطمئنة وإيمان صادق خالص ، 
•واشتغل بعيوبك وشؤونك عن عيوب الناس وشؤونهم ، 
•وعامل كل أحد بحسب ما يليق بحاله من كبير وصغير ، وذكر وأنثى ، ورئيس ومرؤوس ،
 •وكن رقيقًا رحيمًا لكل أحد حتى للحيوان البهيم ؛ فإنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء ، •وكن مقتصدًا في أمورك كلها ، 
•وافتح ذهنك لكل فائدة دينية أو دنيوية " اهـ .

المصدر:مجموع مؤلفاته [٢٥٨/٢١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم ~ رحمه الله ~:*

من مفسدات القلب ركوبه بحر التمني وهو بحر لا ساحل له ، وهو البحر الذي يركبه مفاليس العالم ، كما قيل : إن المنى رأس أموال المفاليس . وبضاعة ركابه مواعيد الشياطين ، وخيالات المحال والبهتان ، فلا تزال أمواج الأماني الكاذبة ، والخيالات الباطلة ، تتلاعب براكبه كما تتلاعب الكلاب بالجيفة ، وهي بضاعة كل نفس مهينة خسيسة سفلية ، ليست لها همة تنال بها الحقائق الخارجية ، بل اعتاضت عنها بالأماني الذهبية ، وكل بحسب حاله من متمن للقدرة والسلطان ، وللضرب في الأرض والتطواف في البلدان ، أو للأموال والأثمان ، أو للنسوان والمردان ، فيمثل المتمني صورة مطلوبه في نفسه وقد فاز بوصولها ، والتذ بالظفر بها ، فبينا هو على هذه الحال إذ استيقظ فإذا يده والحصير .

*مدارج السالكين ص 455*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من بالغ في تعظيم النبي ﷺ بأنواع التعظيم ولم يبلغ به ما يختص بالباري تعالى  *فقد أصاب الحق* ، وحافظ على جانب الربوبية والرسالة جميعا، وذلك هو العدل الذي لا إفراط فيه ولا تفريط .. 

 | شيخ الإسلام ::
    *تقي الدين السبكي ||~*

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عبد الله: 

كان أبي -يعني الإمام أحمد- يقرأ القرآن في كل أسبوع ختمتين؛ إحداهما بالليل والأخرى بالنهار.

طبقات الحنابلة (١ / ٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام - رحمه الله -:
 لَا يَنْبَغِي لحامل الْقُرْآن أَن يرى أحدًا من أهلِ الأَرْض أغْنى مِنْهُ وَلَو ملك الدُّنْيَا برحبها.
 غريب الحديث 171/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قاعدة في المنامات

قال العلامة الشاطبي: ( الرؤيا من غير الأنبياء لا يحكم بها شرعا على حال؛ إلا أن تعرض على ما في أيدينا من الأحكام الشرعية، فإن سوغتها عمل بمقتضاها، وإلا وجب تركها والإعراض عنها، وإنما فائدتها البشارة أو النذارة خاصة، وأما استفادة الأحكام فلا )

الاعتصام ( 2/ 78 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

( الأحاديث النبوية الصحاح من رد منها شيئا،  وفهم من ظاهره معنى يعتقد أنه مخالف للقرآن أو للعقل،  فمن نفسه أُتِيَ،  وأن المقررين للنصوص هم أرفع الخلق وأعلاهم طبقة ،  إذ جمعوا المعرفة والفهم. ) 

" جواب الاعتراضات المصرية على الفتيا الحموية " 
( ص : 80)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله : *من سئل عن مسألة : فينبغي له -قبل أن يجيب فيها- أن يَعرض نفسَه على الجنة والنار، وكيف يكون خلاصه في الآخرة .. ثم يجيب فيها* .


[ إعلام الموقعين (4/167) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - :                             " لا أعلم شيئاً يُحتاجُ إليه  إلا وهو في الكتاب والسنة ، فقلتُ له ( أي محمد بن أبي حاتم ) : يُمكنُ معرفةُ ذلك كله ? قال : نعم " .                          سير أعلام النبلاء 12 / 412                                                                          .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام أنه كان يقول عن كتابه (غريب الحديث):

(كنت في تصنيف هذا الكتاب *أربعين سنة* ، وربما كنت أستفيد الفائدة من أفواه الرجال ، فأضعها في الكتاب ، فأبيت ساهرا فرحا مني بتلك الفائدة . *وأحدكم يجيئني ، فيقيم عندي أربعة أشهر ، خمسة أشهر ، فيقول : قد أقمت الكثير*)

سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال هشام بن حَسَان

للحسنِ البصري - رحمهم الله - : 

" إني أتعلَّمُ القرآن وإنَّ أمي تنتظرُنِي بالعَشَاء ". 

فرد عليه :

" تعشَّ العَشاء مع أمُّك تقرُّ به عينُها ؛ أحبُّ إليَّ من حَجة تطوُّعًا ! ". 

[ بر الوالدين لابن الجوزي / ٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله- :

" إذا كان هناك نسوة صديقات ﻷمك ، فأكرم هؤلاء النسوة ، وإذا كان رجال أصدقاء لأبوك فأكرم هؤلاء الرجال ، فإن هذا من البر ".

شرح رياض الصالحين ( ٣/٢١٦ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
      رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

•  لا يستغني عنهما أحد قط وأن لهما تأثيرًا خاصًا في دفع السحر والعين وسائر الشرور وأن حاجة العبد إلى الاستعاذة بهاتين السورتين أعظم من حاجته إلى النفس والطعام والشراب واللباس 



بدائع الفوائد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 

إنما نهاك عن المعاصي حماية لك وصيانة لك لا بخلا منه
عليك وإنما أمرك بالطاعة رحمةوإحسانا لا حاجة منه إليك

بدائع ‎الفوائد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رسول ﷺ :
« من قرأ سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة أضاء له من النور مابين الجمعتين » .

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :
حديث حسن ، ومعنى أضاء له من النور ، أي : في قلبه وقبره أو يوم حشره في الجمع الأكبر .

[ مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح ٧ / ٣٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وصية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في الشتاء  

 «كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إذا حضر الشتاء تعاهدهم وكتب لهم بالوصية إن الشتاء قد حضر وهو عدو فتأهبوا له أهبته من الصوف والخفاف والجوارب واتخذوا الصوف شعارا ودثارا فإن البرد عدو، سريع دخوله، بعيد خروجه ». 

”لطائف المعارف“

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه   الله تعالى 

من لطف الله بعبده : أن يبتليه ببعض المصائب ؛ فيوفقه للقيام بوظيفة الصبر فيها ؛ فينيله درجات عالية لا يدركها بعمله ، وقد يشدد عليه الابتلاء بذلك ، كما فُعل بأيوب عليه السلام ، 
ويوجِد في قلبه حلاوة روح الرجاء ، وتأميل الرحمة ، وكشف الضر ؛ فيخف ألمه وتنشط نفسه .. ولهذا من لطف الله بالمؤمنين أن جعل في قلوبهم احتساب الأجر ؛ 
فخفت مصائبهم، وهان ما يلقون من المشاق في حصول مرضاته .

المواهب الربانية لـ ابن سعدي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الماوردي ⁩ رحمه الله:

من حسن التوفيق، وأمارات السعادة؛
الصبر في المُلِمات، والرِّفق عند النوازل؛
بذلك نزل الكتاب وجاءت السنة.

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا}

أدب الدين والدنيا : (461)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله :

من علامات العِلْم النافع ، أنه يدل صاحبه عَلَى الهرب من الدُّنْيَا .

وأعظمها الرياسة والشهرة والمدح .

وإن صاحب العِلْم النافع لا يدعي العِلْم ولا يفخر به عَلَى أحد ، ولا ينسب غيره إِلَى الجهل إلا من خالف السنة وأهلها .

مجموع الرسائل (١٣/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابوبكر الطرطوشي المالكي رحمه الله:

▪ومثال السلطان القاهر لرعيته ورعية بلا سلطان مثال بيت فيه سراج منير، وحوله قيام من الناس يعالجون صنائعهم، فبينما هم كذلك إذ طفئ السراج فقبضوا أيديهم في الوقت وتعطل جميع ما كانوا فيه، فتحرك الحيوان الشرير وتخشخش الهوام الخسيس، فذبت العقرب من مكمنها وفسقت الفأرة من حجرها وخرجت الحية من معدنها، وجاء اللص بحيلته وهاج البرغوث مع حقارته، فتعطلت المنافع واستطالت فيهم المضار. *كذلك السلطان إذا كان قاهراً لرعيته وكانت المنفعة به عامة، وكانت الدماء به في أهبها محقونة والحرم في خدورهن مصونة، والأسواق عامرة والأموال محروسة، والحيوان الفاضل ظاهر والمرافق حاصلة، والحيوان الشرير من أهل الفسوق والدعارة خامل،*_فإذا اختل أمر السلطان دخل الفساد على الجميع،_ *ولو جعل ظلم السلطان حولاً في كفة كان هرج الناس ساعة أرجح وأعظم من ظلم السلطان حولاً،* وكيف لا وفي زوال السلطان أو ضعف شوكته سوق أهل الشر ومكسب الأجناد، ونفاق أهل العيارة والسوقة واللصوص والمنابهة؟ قال الفضيل: *جور ستين سنة خير من هرج ساعة، فلا يتمنى زوال السلطان إلا جاهل مغرور أو فاسق يتمنى كل محذور،* فحقيق على كل رعية أن ترغب إلى الله تعالى في إصلاح السلطان، وأن تبذل له نصحها *وتخصه بصالح دعائها،* فإن في صلاحه صلاح العباد والبلاد، وفي فساده فساد العباد والبلاد.

 [سراج الملوك ، ٤٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان الإمام أحمد يختم القرآن في النهار في كل سبعة أيام في كل يوم سُبعا، لا يتركه نظرًا...من الجمعة إلى الجمعة.
"المغني" لابن قدامة(٢/ ١٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*اخلاق السلف مع المخالفين*

‏"*وقال تعالى*: (*وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلوا* *اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى*) [المائدة: 8].

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة : 
" *وهذه الآية نزلت بسبب بغضهم للكفار، *وهو بغض مأمور به، *فإذا كان البغض الذي أمر الله به قد نُهي صاحبه أن يظلم من أبغضه، فكيف في بغض مسلم بتأويل أو شبهة أو بهوى نفس*؟! *فهو أحق أن لا يُظلَمَ، بل يعدل عليه* "  

‏" منهاج السنة " (126/ 5)."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* الاستعــداد للآخـــرة*

*❐ قـال الحافــظ ابن رجـب الحنبلـي*
رحمــه اللـه تعالـى

☜ ‏أعظم الشدائد التـي تنزل بالعبد فـي الدنيا ( الموت ) وما بعده أشد منـه إن لم يڪن مصير العبد إلى خير .

⇦ فالواجب على المؤمن ( الاستعداد ) للموت وما بعده في حال الصحة بالتقوى والأعمال الصالحة.

⇇ قال اللـه عز وجل :- { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَد
ٍ 
* جامـ؏ العلوم والحڪم 【 ٥٦٥/١ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"والله تعالى يقول: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا}( سورة المائدة 3) وقال: {وماكان الله ليضل قوماً بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم مايتقون}( سورة التوبة 115) وقال {ونزلنا عليك الكتب تبينا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين}( سورة النحل 89) وقال: {ماكان حديثاً يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون}( سورة يوسف 111) وقال: {فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولايشقى. ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكاً ونحشره يوم القيمة أعمى . قال ربي لما حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيراً . قال كذلك أتتك ءايتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى}( سورة طه 123-126) وقال {ابتعوا ماأنزل إليكم من ربكم ولاتتبعوا من دونه أولياء}( سورة الأعراف 3) وقال: {وأن هذا صراطي مستقيماً فاتبعوه ولاتتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله}( سورة الأنعام 153) وقال{وقد جاءكم من الله نور وكتب مبين . يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلم ويخرجهم من الظلمت إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم}( سورة المائدة 15-16) وقال:{آلر كتب أنزلنه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمت إلى النور  بإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد}( سورة إبراهيم 1) وقال {أو لم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون}( سورة العنكبوت 51) قال{فالذين ءامنوا به وعزروه ونصروه واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه أولئك هم المفلحون}( سورة الأعراف 157).
ومثل هذا في القرآن كثير، مما *يبين الله فيه أن كتابه مبين للدين كله، موضح لسبيل الهدى، كاف لمن اتبعه، لايحتاج معه إلى غيره، يجب إتباعه دون اتباع غيره من السبل*.
وقد كان النبي ﷺ  يقول في خطبته: 
" *إن أصدق الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد ﷺ وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة*".أ.هـ.

[درء تعارض العقل والنقل ١٠/ ٣٠٣-٣٠٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول عنه ابن القيم: 
"وَجِئْتُ يَوْمًا مُبَشِّرًا لَهُ بِمَوْتِ أَكْبَرِ أَعْدَائِهِ، وَأَشَدِّهِمْ عَدَاوَةً وَأَذًى لَهُ. فَنَهَرَنِي وَتَنَكَّرَ لِي وَاسْتَرْجَعَ. ثُمَّ قَامَ مِنْ فَوْرِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَهْلِهِ فَعَزَّاهُمْ، وَقَالَ: إِنِّي لَكُمْ مَكَانَهُ، وَلَا يَكُونُ لَكُمْ أَمْرٌ تَحْتَاجُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى مُسَاعَدَةٍ إِلَّا وَسَاعَدْتُكُمْ فِيهِ. وَنَحْوَ هَذَا مِنَ الْكَلَامِ. فَسُّرُوا بِهِ وَدَعَوْا لَهُ. وَعَظَّمُوا هَذِهِ الْحَالَ مِنْهُ. فَرَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَرَضِيَ عَنْهُ. وَهَذَا مَفْهُومٌ." .

 مدارج السالكين 2\329

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله : *إن اتقيت الله كفاك الناس ؛ وإن اتقيت الناس لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا* .


[ الفوائد (٥٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الأحنف بن قيس :

*جَنِّبُوا مَجَالِسَنَا ذِكْرَ النِّسَاءِ وَالطَّعَامِ، إِنِّي أُبْغِضُ الرَّجُلَ يَكُوْنُ وَصَّافاً لِفَرْجِهِ وَبَطْنِهِ.*

*السير* ٤/٩٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لن تبلغ من العلم حقائقه وأسراره حتى
( *تكون الكلمة الحسناء أشرف عندك من الجارية العذراء، والمعنى المقوّم أحب إليك من المال المكوّم*)

 ارتياض العلوم/ مشاري الشثري ص: 16

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من معين ابن باديس رحمه الله [ والشجاعة مزيةٌ معديةٌ فكلُّ من كان منا شجاعا في محيطه يقدر أن يبث روح الشجاعة في آخرين حوله، كما أن الخوف معدٍ والرّعب يتأتّى عن انتشاره] (المنتقد ص 46)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام:

وبالجملة قَدْ عُرِفَ بالاضطرار من دِين الإسلام: أنَّ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يشرع لِصَالِحِي أُمَّتِه وعُبَّادهم وزُهَّادهم أن يجتمعوا على استماع الأبيات الملَحَّنة، مع ضرب بالكَفِّ، أو ضرب بالقَضِيب، أوِ الدُّفِّ...كما رخص للنساء أن يَضْرِبْنَ بالدف في الأعراس والأفراح. وأما الرجال على عهده فلم يَكُنْ أحدٌ منهم يضرب بدف ولا يصفق بكَفٍّ، بل قد ثبت عنه في الصحيح أنه قال: ((التصفيق للنساء والتسبيح للرجال)). وقال: ((ولعن المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال، والمتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء)). ولما كان الغناء والضرب بالدُّف والكف من عمل النساء، كان السلف يسمُّون من يفعل ذلك من الرجال مُخَنَّثًا، ويسمون الرجال - المغنِّينَ مَخانيث وهذا مشهور في كلامهم.

 الفتاوى (٥٦٥/١١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ حَاتِمُ الأصَم ُ لمَّا سُئلَ فِيمَ السَّلامَةُ مِن النَّاسِ ؟ 

قال َ: أَن يَكُونَ شَيئك لَهُم مَبذُولًا ، و تَكُونَ مِن شَيئِهِم آيِساً

 مجموعُ فتاوى ابن تيمية 01 / 39

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ*النووي رحمه الله تعالى 

 و أما كون الحياء خيراً كله و لا يأتي إلا بخير ، فقد يُشكل على بعض الناس من حيث إن صاحب الحياء قد يستحي أن يواجه بالحق من يجلُّه ، فيترك أمره بالمعروف و نهيه عن المنكر ، هذا المانع الذي ذكرناه ليس بحياء حقيقة ، بل هو عجز و خور و مهانة

 شرح صحيح مسلم 02 / 05

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> عمن يروي البخاري رحمه الله تعالى • البخاري لا يروي الا عن صدوق يميز صحيح حديثه من سقيمه •.** قال العلامة المعلمي*:( في باب الإمام ينهض بالركعتين من (جامع الترمذي) :*«قال محمد بن إسماعيل «البخاري» : ابن أبي ليلى هو صدوق، ولا أروي عنه*لأنه لا يدري صحيح*حديثه من سقيمه، وكل من كان مثل هذا فلا أروي عنه شيئاً» ... وهذه الحكاية تقتضي أن يكون البخاري لم يروعن أحد إلا وهو يرى أنه يمكنه تمييز صحيح حديثه من سقيمه وهذا يقتضي أن يكون الراوي على الأقل صدوقاً في الأصل .*" التنكيل 1/321" انتهى .٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠







  رد مع اقتباس










2018-12-23, 09:00 PM


#1697






ممدوح عبد الرحمن



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل May 2015
المشاركات 591







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					شيخنا الفاضل هل قول البخارى هذا خاص بكتابه الجامع المسند الصحيح أم عام لجميع كتبه ؟
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-25, 01:56 PM


#1698






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﻄﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :

*ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﺄﻧﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺒﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ،ﻭﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ .*

 ﺍﻹﺑﺎﻧﺔ 2 / 54
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-25, 01:58 PM


#1699






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		






> شيخنا الفاضل هل قول البخارى هذا خاص بكتابه الجامع المسند الصحيح أم عام لجميع كتبه ؟


جزاك الله خيرا

ما ذكره اهل العلم 
يختص بالجامع المسند الصحيح 
والله اعلم 
حيث اشترط في جامعه
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-25, 01:59 PM


#1700






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله :*

*« ‏ماعُصي الله بشيء*
*إلا أفسده على صاحبه ،*

*▪فمن عصا الله بماله أفسده عليه ،* 
*▪ومن عصاه بجاهه أفسده عليه ،*
*▪ومن عصاه بلسانه أو قلبه*
     *أو عضو من أعضائه أفسده عليه ،* 
*وإن لم يشعر بفساده » .*


* [ الصواعق المُرسلة (٣ / ٨٦٥) ] .*










  رد مع اقتباس

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

شيخنا الفاضل هل قول البخارى هذا خاص بكتابه الجامع المسند الصحيح أم عام لجميع كتبه ؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﻄﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :

*ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﺄﻧﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺒﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ،ﻭﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ .*

 ﺍﻹﺑﺎﻧﺔ 2 / 54

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> > شيخنا الفاضل هل قول البخارى هذا خاص بكتابه الجامع المسند الصحيح أم عام لجميع كتبه ؟


جزاك الله خيرا

ما ذكره اهل العلم 
يختص بالجامع المسند الصحيح 
والله اعلم 
حيث اشترط في جامعه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله :*

*« ‏ماعُصي الله بشيء*
*إلا أفسده على صاحبه ،*

*▪فمن عصا الله بماله أفسده عليه ،* 
*▪ومن عصاه بجاهه أفسده عليه ،*
*▪ومن عصاه بلسانه أو قلبه*
     *أو عضو من أعضائه أفسده عليه ،* 
*وإن لم يشعر بفساده » .*


* [ الصواعق المُرسلة (٣ / ٨٦٥) ] .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ  -(  الحَسَنُ البَصْرِيّ  )-  :

   السّنّة  و الذي  لا  إله  إلّا  هو  بين  الغالي  و الجافي ،
   فاصبروا  علـيها  رحمكم  اللّه ،
   فإنّ  أهل  الـسّنّة  كانوا  أقـلّ  النّاس  فيما  مضى ،
   و هم  أقلّ  النّاس  فيما  بقى ،
   الذين  لم  يذهبوا  مع  أهل  الإتراف  في  إترافهم ،
   و لا  مع  أهل  البدع  في  بدعهم ،
   و صبروا  على  سنّتهم  حتّى  لقوا  ربّهم ،
   فكذلك  إن  شاء  اللّه  فكونوا  .

   -(  إغاثة اللهفان  )--( ٧٠/١ )-
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏لا ينبغي لعاقل أن يوهم نفسه بأنه فاته قطار 
التحصيل والحفظ مهما كثرت مشاغله أو كبر سنه .

 ففي طبقات مجد الدين أنّ زفر بن الهذيل حفظ القرآن في سَنَتَين مِن آخر عمره ، فرُئِيَ بعد موته في المنام ، فسُئل : ما حالك ؟ فقال : لولا السّنتَين لَهَلَك زفر .

شرح مسندأبي حنيفة : ( ١ / ٤٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دُرَّةٌ مِن دُرَرِ ابنِ قُتَيبةَ رحمه الله
قال ابنُ قُتَيبةَ في "الشِّعر والشعراء" (1/ 64):
«ولَمْ يقصُرِ اللهُ العِلْمَ والشِّعْرَ والبلاغةَ على زمَنٍ دُونَ زمَنٍ، ولا خَصَّ به قومًا دُونَ قومٍ؛ بل جعَلَ ذلك مشترَكًا مقسومًا بين عبادِهِ في كلِّ دَهْرٍ، وجعَلَ كلَّ قديمٍ حديثًا في عَصْرِهِ ...».
إلى أن قال:
«فكلُّ مَن أتَى بحسَنٍ مِن قولٍ أو فِعْلٍ، ذكَرْناه له، وأثنَيْنا به عليه، ولم يضَعْهُ عندنا تأخُّرُ قائلِهِ أو فاعلِهِ، ولا حدَاثةُ سِنِّهِ، كما أنَّ الرَّديءَ إذا ورَدَ علينا للمتقدِّمِ أو الشريفِ، لم يَرفَعْهُ عندنا شرَفُ صاحبِهِ، ولا تقدُّمُهُ».

م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏مشابهة الظاهر تورث مشابهة الباطن بالتدرج الخفي، وقد رأينا أهل الكتاب الذين عاشروا المسلمين أقل كفرا من غيرهم والمسلمين الذين أكثروا معاشرة اليهود والنصارى أقل إيمانا من غيرهم.
فمشابهتهم في أعيادهم -ولو بالقليل- هو سبب لنوع من اكتساب أخلاقهم التي هي ملعونة.

ابنُ تيميّة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال الامام السعدي رحمه الله :

« كلما قوي إيمان العبد تولاه الله بلطفه ،
 ويسره لليسرى ، وجنبه العسرى »

 [ تيسير الكريم الرحمن (۱٣٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* إضـاءة *

- العبد مفتقر إلى الله في أن يهديه ويلهمه رشده.
‏وقد يكون الرجل من أذكياء الناس وأحدّهم نظرا ويعميه الله عن أظهر الأشياء.
‏وقد يكون من أبلد الناس وأضعفهم نظرًا ويهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه.
‏فمن اتكل على نظره واستدلاله، أو عقله ومعرفته، خُذِل.

‏⁧‫#ابن_تيمية‬  ⁩ "درء التعارض " ٩/ ٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قــــــــــال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
           رحمه الله :
درجـة الحِلْم و الصبر علـى الأذى 

والعـفو عـن الظلـم أفـضل أخـلاق أهـل 

الـدنيا و الآخرة، يـَبْلُغُ الرجـلُ بـها مـا لا 

يَبْلُغُه بالصـيام و القيام .

【 الـصـــــارم المسلول  (٢٣٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا}

[فجعل اتخاذ القبور على المساجد من فِعل أهل الغَلَبة على الأمور، وذلك يُشعِر بأنّ مستنده القهر والغَلَبة واتباع الهوى، وأنه ليس من فعل أهل العلم والفضل المتّبِعين لِما أنزل الله على رُسُله من الهدى]

فتح الباري لابن رجب ١٩٣/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن كثير - رحمه الله - عند قول الله سبحانه وتعالى : { وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَوْ كَانَ خَيْرًا مَّا سَبَقُونَا إِلَيْهِ} .*

« وأما أهل السنة والجماعة، فيقولون في كل فعل وقول لم يثبت عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هو بدعة ، 

لأنه لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه، لأنهم لم يتركوا خصلة من خصال الخير إلاّ وقد بادروا إليها » .

تفسير ابن كثير (١٣/١٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بشر بن السري: "إنما الآية مثل التمرة كلما مضغتها استخرجت حلاوتها" فحدث به أبو سليمان ،فقال: "صدق؛ إنما يؤتى أحدكم من أنه إذا ابتدأ السورة أراد آخرها" البرهان /الزركشي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

( *ومعلوم أن كلام العلماء بعضهم في بعض _ بالاجتهاد تارة،  وبنوع من غيره أخرى _ يشبه ماوقع بين الصحابة وبعصٍ من القال والفعال .*
فالمؤمن يجمع بين القيام بحق الله ،  بمعرفة دينه والعمل به،  وحقوق المؤمنين متقدميهم ومتأخريهم ؛  بالاستغفار وسلامة القلوب ،  فإنه من كان له في الأمة لسان صدق_ بل ومن هو دونه_ إذا صدر منه ما يكون منكرا في الشرع،  فإما أن يكون مجتهداً فيه،  يغفر الله له خطأه،  وإما أن يكون مغمورا بحسناته،  وإما أن يكون قد تاب منه.  بل من هو من دون هؤلاء إذا فعل سيئة عظيمة فالله يغفرها له؛  إما بتوبة،  وإما باستغفاره،  وإما بحسناته الماحية ،  وإما بالدعاء له، والشفاعة فيه،  والعمل الصالح المُهدي إليه، وإما أن يكفر عنه بمصائب الدنيا، أو البرزخ،  أو عرصات يوم القيامة،  أو برحمة الله تعالى ،   *فلهذا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يتوقى القول السيئ في أعيان المؤمنين المتقين،*  ويؤدي الواجب في دين الله،  والقول الصدق،  واتباع ما أمر الله به،  واجتناب ما نهى الله عنه) 

"جواب الاعتراضات المصرية على الفتيا الحموية " 
( ص  : 162)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

• " *وأَعْظَمُ العُقوباتِ : نِسْيانُ العبدِ لنفسهِ ، وإِهْمالُهُ لها ، وإِضاعَتُهُ حَظَّها ونصيبَها مِنَ اللهِ ، وبيعُها بالغَبْنِ والهَوانِ وأَبْخسِ الثَّمَنِ ، فضيَّعَ مَنْ لا غِنى له عنه ، ولا عِوَضَ له منه ، واسْتَبْدلَ به مَن عنه كلُّ الغِنى ، ومِنهُ كلُّ العِوَضِ* . 

مِنْ كُلِّ شيءٍ إذا ضَيَّعْتَهُ عِوَضٌ

‏وما مِنَ الله إنْ ضيّعْتَهُ عِوَضُ".

【 الداء والدواء】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - فالأخلاق الحسنة من الرئيس في الدين ، تجذب الناس إلى دين الله ، وترغبهم فيه ، مع ما لصاحبه من المدح والثواب الخاص ، والأخلاق السيئة من الرئيس في الدين تنفر الناس عن الدين ، وتبغضهم إليه ، مع ما لصاحبها من الذم والعقاب الخاص ، فهذا الرسول المعصوم يقول الله له ما يقول ، فكيف بغيره ؟!

• - أليس من أوجب الواجبات ، وأهم المهمات ، الاقتداء بأخلاقه الكريمة ، ومعاملة الناس بما يعاملهم به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من اللين وحسن الخلق والتأليف ، امتثالاً لأمر الله ، وجذباً لعباد الله لدين الله .

【 تيسير الكريم الرحمٰن      (١٥٤/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله  :
من جادَ على عباد الله، جاد الله عليه بالعطاء والفضل؛ والجزاء من جنس العمل.

لطائف المعارف 167

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــال شيـخ الإســلام ابن تيميــة
           رحمــہ اللــہ تعالـــﮯ : 

 ومــن طلــــب مــن الفقــــراء الدعـــاء أو الثنـــاء خرج مـــن هذه الآيـــة : 

 *{ إنما نطعمكم لوجــہ اللـہ لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا }* 

 مجمو؏ الفتاوى 【 11/ 111 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ عـــَبدُ اللــہ ابِــن المــــُبارَك
         رَحِمـــَہ اللـہ تعــالــﮯ :-


اوَّلُ العِلمِ النِّيَّــــةُ ، ثُمَّ الإستِمــــَاعُ ، ثُمَّ الفَهمُ ، 
ثُمَّ الحِفـــــظُ ، ثُمَّ العَمَلُ ، ثُمَّ النَّشرُ .

جامِـــ؏ُ بَيَانِ العِلمِ 【 ١ / ٤٧٧ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  

*« الاستغفار يُخرج العبد من الفعل المكروه إلـﮯ الفعل المحبوب ، ومن العمل الناقص إلى العمل التام، ويرفع العبد من المقام الأدنـﮯ إلـﮯ الأعلـﮯ منه والأكمل 
مجموع الفتاوى (٦٩٦/١١) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله  تعالى :

اجعلوا طريقكم دائمًا البشارة، بشروا أنفسكم وبشروا غيركم، يعني إذا عملت عملاً فاستبشر وبشر نفسك، فإذا عملت عملاً صالحاً فبشر نفسك بأنه سيقبل منك إذا اتقيت الله فيه، 

لأن الله يقول : { إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ }، [ المائدة :٢٧]،

وإذا دعوت الله فبشر نفسك 
أن الله يستجيب لك؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالىٰ يقول : { وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُم } [ غافر: ٦٠].

ولهذا قال بعض السلف من وفق للدعاء فليبشر بالإجابة ؛ لأن الله قال : { وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُم } ، فأنت بشِّر نفسك في كل عمل .

المصدر :شرح رياض الصالحين
 (٥٨٩/٣_ ٥٩٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

*وجماع الهجرة هي هجرة السيئات وأهلها ، وكذلك هجران الدعاة إلى البدع ، وهجران الفساق ، وهجران من يخالط هؤلاء كلهم أو يعاونهم .*

|[ مجموع الفتاوى (312/15) ]|*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" والله سبحانه لا يتعاظمه ذنب أن يغفره لمن تاب بل يغفر الشرك وغيره للتائبين كما قال تعالى : ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) ، وهذه الآية عامَّة مطلقة لأنَّها للتائبين " . 

"مجموع الفتاوى" (2/358) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله :*

*" إن العقل حقيقة هو ما أرشد صاحبه إلى فعل الخير وترك الشر، وليس العقل هو الذكاء، فالعقل شيء والذكاء شيء آخر، وكل من كان مكذبا للرسل مستكبرا عما جاءوا به فإنه ليس بعاقل حتى وإن كان من أدهى الناس، فالإنسان المكذب للرسل المستكبر عما جاءوا به ليس بعاقل لقوله وإن كان ذكيا، حتى وإن كان ذا شرف وجاه فإنه ليس بعاقل "  .*


* (تفسير سورة الصافات / ص294)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

*• - لا يُعلم بأي لغة يتكلم الناس يومئذ ، ولا بأي لغة يسمعون خطاب الرب جل وعلا ؛ لأن الله تعالىٰ لم يخبرنا بشيء من ذلك ولا رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم يصح أن الفارسية لغة الجهنميين ، ولا أن العربية لغة أهل النعيم الأبدي ، ولا نعلم نزاعًا في ذلك بين الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، بل كلهم يكفون عن ذلك لأن الكلام في مثل هذا من فضول القول ... ولكن حدث في ذلك خلاف بين المتأخرين ، فقال ناس : يتخاطبون بالعربية ، وقال آخرون : إلا أهل النار فإنهم يجيبون بالفارسية ، وهي لغتهم في النار .*
*وقال آخرون : يتخاطبون بالسريانية لأنها لغة آدم وعنها تفرعت اللغات .*
*وقال آخرون : إلا أهل الجنة فإنهم يتكلمون بالعربية .*
*وكل هذه الأقوال لا حجة لأربابها لا من طريق عقلٍ ولا نقل بل هي دعاوى عارية عن الأدلة والله سبحانه وتعالىٰ أعلم وأحكم .*

【 مجموع الفتاوىٰ          (٢٩٩/٤) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

*《 العلم ميراث الأنبياء ،*
*والمال ميراث الملوك والأغنياء 》.*

 |[ مفتاح دار السعادة (1/428) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الامام الشافعـي رحمـه الله تعالــى :- 

*《 من وعظ أخاه سِــرًّا فقد نصحـه وزانـه، ومن وعظـه عَلَانِيَةً فقد فضحـه وخانـه 》.*

  الحلية 【 9/140 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله:

والعجب كل العجب من حال أكثر الناس كيف ينقضي الزمان، وينفذ العمر، والقلب محجوب عن الله ودار الآخرة وخرج من الدنيا كما دخل إليها وماذاق أطيب ما فيها ، بل عاش عيش البهائم ، وانتقل منها انتقال المفاليس، فكانت حياتُه عجزاً ، وموتهُ كمداً، ومعادهُ حسرةً واسفاً.

 طريق الهجرتين (ص385)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال محمد كرد علي رحمه الله (ت ١٣٧٢) : «اقتناءُ الكُتُب فرضٌ على كل إنسانٍ يُحاول أن يُعَدّ في البَشَر».
من ‏‎مقالته (في سبيل العربية) في مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي: المجلد ١٧ (ص٣٨٧) و (ص٣٩١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[بُغضُ أهلِ البِدعِ لأهلِ التَّوحيد ومادَّة الإعتقادِ] للشيخ العلامة محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله 

 قال ـ رحمه الله ـ :

'' ... وكانَ المُدرِّسونَ يبغضوننا لأنهم كانواْ يمرُّون بآياتِ التَّوحيد مرورَ الكرامِ باللَّغو! ، فلا يُبيِّنونَ للناس توحيد الرُّبوبية وتوحيدَ العبادة وتوحيدَ الأسماء والصِّفات فكنتُ أدعوهم إلى المراقبةِ وأعظُهم و أُحذِّرهم من وعيدِ من كتَمَ علماً، ولكنَّهم كانواْ مصرِّينَ على حيدتهم إلا من سأذكرُ فيما بعد''. اهـــ

[الدَّعوة إلى الله في أقطار مختلفة](ص:٢١١).

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

هكذا في "حلية الأولياء" المطبوع، "وخانه"، وفي المصادر الأخرى لهذا الأثر (وشانه)،كما في ولعل هذا هو المناسب للسياق ويتوافق مع (وزانه). والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه :

" لست تاركًا شيئًا كان رسول الله ﷺ يعمل به ، إلا عملت به ، وإني لأخشى إن تركت شيئًا من أمره أن أزيغ "

علّق ابن بطة العكبري رحمه الله على هذا بقوله :

" هذا يا أخواني الصدِّيق الأكبر يتخوَّف على نفسه من الزيغ إن هو خالف شيئًا من أمر نبيه ﷺ ، فماذا عسى أن يكون من زمان أضحى أهله يستهزئون بنبيهم وبأوامره ، ويتباهون بمخالفته ويسخرون بسنته "

 ( الإبانة الكبرى ٢٤٦/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏إذا لم يتحقق النور الصافي الذي لا ظلمة فيه، فلا يجوز العدول عن نور فيه ظلمة.*

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال السبكي ـ رحمه الله ـ :
كنت جالساً بدهليز دارنا فأقبل كلب فقلت : اخسأ كلب ابن كلب
قال : فزجرني والدي من داخل البيت ، قلت : سبحان الله ... أليس هو كلباً ابن كلب !؟ ، فقال : شرط الجواز عدم قصد التحقير ، قلت : وهذه فائدة " أهـ

فيض القدير (1/151)

م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*_قَالَ اِبْنُ قدامة لِأَحَدِ إِخْوَانِهِ :_*


*أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَنْ هُوَ فِي البَحْرِ عَلَى اللَّوح لَيْسَ بِأَحَوَّجَ إِلَى اللهِ وَإِلَى لُطْفِهِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ فِي بَيْتُهِ بَيْنَ أَهْلِهِ وَمَالُهِ فَإِذَا حَقَّقْتَ هَذَا فِي قَلْبِكَ فَاِعْتَمِدْ عَلَى اللهِ اِعْتِمَادَ الغريق الَّذِي لَا يَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَبِّبْ نَجَاةَ غَيْرَ اللهِ*
 الوَصِيَّةُ المُبَارَكَةُ لِأُبِنْ قدامة | ص77 ]*•

----------


## سعيد بن مسلم

أحسنت النقل جزاك الله خيرا 


> ( 4 )
> 
> وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية:" نعم،من خالف الكتاب المستبين والسنة المستفيضة او ما أجمع عليه سلف الأمة خلافا لا يعذر فيه فهذا يعامل بما يعامل به اهل البدع"(الفتاوى:٢







  رد مع اقتباس










2018-12-30, 03:38 PM


#1734






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر:

(إني لأتعجب ممن يجلس خالياً عن الاشتغال).
[الجواهر ١/ ١٧٠
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 03:39 PM


#1735






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		






> أحسنت النقل جزاك الله خيرا



واياكم 

كلام شيخ الاسلام درر
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 03:50 PM


#1736






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

فالرادُّ على أهل البدع : مجاهدٌ ، حتى كان يحيى بن يحيى يقول : (( الذب عن السنَّة أفضل من الجهاد )) .

" مجموع الفتاوى " ( ٤ / ١٣ ) .
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 03:51 PM


#1737






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• -‏ **‏وصدقة العلم أبقى دواماً وأقل كلفةً ، لأنه ربما تكلم العالم بكلمة ، ينتفع بها أجيال من الناس .
‏
【 ‏شرح حلية طالب العلم   (٢٥٨/١) 】
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 03:55 PM


#1738






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله: 

◾️ ‏ينقصنا في علمنا أننا لانطبق ماعلمناه على سلوكنا، وأكثر ما عندنا أننا نعرف الحكم الشرعي، أما أن نطبق فهذا قليل، نسأل الله أن يعاملنا بعفوه .

⚠️ وفائدة العلم هو التطبيق العملي، بحيث يظهر أثر العلم على صفحات وجه الإنسان، وسلوكه وأخلاقه وعبادته ووقاره وخشيته.

 الشرح الممتع٧ / ١٦٦.
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 04:27 PM


#1739






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ~
"وليس من شرط المتقين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب، ولا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ والذنوب ، 
فإن هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكن في الأمة متق، بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقين" .
______________
منهاج السنة (٨٢/٢)
				








  رد مع اقتباس











2018-12-30, 09:09 PM


#1740






حسن المطروشى الاثرى



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2010
الدولة بلاد دعوة الرسول عليه السلام
المشاركات 13,880







 رد: فوائد وفرائد أهل الحديث
		



					قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله :*

الدنيا دار عمَل ،والآخرة دار جزاء ،
فمن لم يعمل هُنا ؛ نَدِم هناك "*
‏
الزهد للبيهقي*
				








  رد مع اقتباس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر:

(إني لأتعجب ممن يجلس خالياً عن الاشتغال).
[الجواهر ١/ ١٧٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> > أحسنت النقل جزاك الله خيرا



واياكم 

كلام شيخ الاسلام درر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

فالرادُّ على أهل البدع : مجاهدٌ ، حتى كان يحيى بن يحيى يقول : (( الذب عن السنَّة أفضل من الجهاد )) .

" مجموع الفتاوى " ( ٤ / ١٣ ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• -‏ **‏وصدقة العلم أبقى دواماً وأقل كلفةً ، لأنه ربما تكلم العالم بكلمة ، ينتفع بها أجيال من الناس .
‏
【 ‏شرح حلية طالب العلم   (٢٥٨/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله: 

◾️ ‏ينقصنا في علمنا أننا لانطبق ماعلمناه على سلوكنا، وأكثر ما عندنا أننا نعرف الحكم الشرعي، أما أن نطبق فهذا قليل، نسأل الله أن يعاملنا بعفوه .

⚠️ وفائدة العلم هو التطبيق العملي، بحيث يظهر أثر العلم على صفحات وجه الإنسان، وسلوكه وأخلاقه وعبادته ووقاره وخشيته.

 الشرح الممتع٧ / ١٦٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ~
"وليس من شرط المتقين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب، ولا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ والذنوب ، 
فإن هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكن في الأمة متق، بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقين" .
______________
منهاج السنة (٨٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله :*

الدنيا دار عمَل ،والآخرة دار جزاء ،
فمن لم يعمل هُنا ؛ نَدِم هناك "*
‏
الزهد للبيهقي*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#حسن_الخلق:* 

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله : 
( حسن الخلق نوعان : 
*الأول : حسن الخلق مع الله ،*  وهو أن تتلقى أحكامه الشرعية والقدرية بالرضى والتسليم لحكمه ،  والانقياد لشرعه،  بطمأنينة ورضى ،  و شكر لله على ما أنعم به : من الأمر والتوفيق ،  والصبر على أقداره المؤلمة والرضى بها .  
*الثاني  : حسن الخلق مع الخلق ،*  وهو بذل الندى، واحتمال وكف الأذى،  كما قال تعالى : { خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ }  { ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﺗَﺴْﺘَﻮِﻱ ﺍﻟْﺤَﺴَﻨَﺔُ ﻭَﻟَﺎ ﺍﻟﺴَّﻴِّﺌَﺔُ ﺍﺩْﻓَﻊْ ﺑِﺎﻟَّﺘِﻲ ﻫِﻲَ ﺃَﺣْﺴَﻦُ ﻓَﺈِﺫَﺍ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻱ ﺑَﻴْﻨَﻚَ ﻭَﺑَﻴْﻨَﻪُ ﻋَﺪَﺍﻭَﺓٌ ﻛَﺄَﻧَّﻪُ ﻭَﻟِﻲٌّ ﺣَﻤِﻴﻢٌ * ﻭَﻣَﺎ ﻳُﻠَﻘَّﺎﻫَﺎ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﺻَﺒَﺮُﻭﺍ ﻭَﻣَﺎ ﻳُﻠَﻘَّﺎﻫَﺎ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﺫُﻭ ﺣَﻆٍّ ﻋَﻈِﻴﻢٍ}  
*فمن قام بحسن الخلق مع الله ومع الخلق ،  فقد نال الخير والفلاح* )  

" بهجة قلوب الأبرار وقرة عيون الأخيار في شرح جوامع الاخبار " 
( 134 _135)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم-رحمه الله :

‏وما عارض أحد الوحي بعقله إلا أفسد الله عليه عقله 
‏حتى يقول ما يضحك منه الصبيان..!

‏[ الصواعق المرسلة ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفخر الرازي عند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربه}:

"والذي جربته من أول عمري إلى آخره؛ أن الإنسان كلما عوّل في أمر من الأمور على غير الله، صار ذلك سبباً إلى البلاء والمحنة والشدة والرزية، وإذا عوّل العبد على الله ولم يرجع إلى أحد من الخلق، حصل ذلك المطلوب على أحسن الوجوه، فهذه التجربة قد استمرت لي من أول عمري إلى هذا الوقت الذي بلغت فيه إلى السابع والخمسين، فعند هذا استقرّ قلبي على أنه لا مصلحة للإنسان في التعويل على شيء سوى فضل الله تعالى وإحسانه".

[مفاتيح الغيب ١٨/ ٤٦٢].
منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ مالك ـ رحمه الله:

"... مَن ماتَ على السُّنَّةِ فَلْيَبْشَرْ، مَن ماتَ على السُّنَّةِ فَلْيَبْشَرْ، من ماتَ على السُّنَّةِ فَلْيَبْشَرْ".

ذم الكلام وأهله (76/5).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمــام  الدارنـﮯ رحمـہ الله تعالـﮯ :*

❐ ومن صدق فـﮯ ترك الشهوة ذهب الله بها من قلبــہ 
والله أكـــرم من أن يعــذب قلباً بشهوة تركت لــہ .

* البداية والنهاية(6/234)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍ قال الإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي رحمه الله تعالىٰ - :

 اعلم : أن أكثر الناس إنما هلكوا لخوف مذمة الناس، وحب مدحهم، فصارت حركاتهم كلها علىٰ ما يوافق رضىٰ الناس، رجاء المدح، وخوفاً من الذم ، وذلك من المهلكات، فوجبت معالجته .

 مختصر منهاج القاصدين (٢١٢/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال الإمام حاتم الأصم رحمه الله:

نظرت إلى الخلق فإذا كل شخص له
محبوب فإذا وصل إلى القبر فارقه
محبوبه فجعلت محبوبي حسناتي     
لتكون في القبر معي.

مختصر منهاج القاصدين (28)
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن عبد الله بن مَنازل (٣٢٩هـ) ، قال :

أفضلُ أوقاتِكَ :
" وقتٌ تَسلمُ فيه من هواجسِ نفسك ، ووقتٌ يسلمُ الناسُ فيه من سوء ظنَّكَ ". 

(طبقات الأولياء)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️‏قال ابن عُقَيْلٍ الحنبلي رحمه الله :

⏪" فإذا أوقع اللهُ -عزَّ وجلَّ-الوحشة بينك وبين الخلق فإنَّما يصرفُك إليه ، ويندُبُك للتَّعَلُّق به ، فاحمد إساءتهُم إليك ، فإنَّهم لو أحسنوا معك الصَّنيع لقطعُوك عنه ، فإنَّك ابنُ لُقمة ، وابنُ كلمةٍ طيِّبة ،  أدنى شيءٍ يقتطعك إليهم ."

[الآداب الشَّرعيَّة(٢٤٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ -• - سئل الحسن البصري - رحمه الله - عن رجل لا يتحاشىٰ عن معصية إلا أنَّ لسانه لا يفتر من ذكر الله ، قال : إنَّ ذلك " لَعَوْنٌ حَسَنٌ " .

 جامع العلوم والحكم     (٥٠١/٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ ذم الهوى وفضل من خالفه :
 قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله:

جاهدوا أهواءكم كما تجاهدون أعداءكم. 

 [ الكامل في اللغة والأدب /187]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :
العلم بطيء اللزام ، بعيد المرام ، لا يدرك بالسهام ،*
ولا يرى في المنام ، ولا يورث عن الأباء والأعمام ،
إنما هو شجرة لا تصلح إلا بالغرس ، ولا تغرس إلا في النفس ، ولا تسقى إلا بالدرس ، ولا يحصل إلا لمن أنفق العينين ، وجثى على الركبتين ، ولا يحصل إلا بالاستناد إلى الحجر ، وافتراش المدر، وقلة النوم، وصلة الليل باليوم، انظر من شغل نهاره بالجمع، وليله بالجماع،
أيخرج من ذلك فقيها كلا والله حــتى يعتضد الدفاتر، ويستحصل المحابر، ويقطع القفار، ولا يفصل في الطلب بين الليل والنهار .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - المبتدعون ليسوا من الدعاة إلىٰ الله ، وليسوا علىٰ بصيرة ، بل هم من الدعاة إلىٰ الشيطان ، وهم من جنده وحزبه ، يدعون إلىٰ ما يُسخِط الله ورسوله ، ويُباعِد من رضاه ويُقرِّب من سخطه ، فلهم نصيب من قوله : [ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَىٰ الْأَنْفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمُ الْهُدَىٰ ] .

【الكلام علىٰ مسألة السماع (١٤/١)】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام أبو العباس بن السماك - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - هِمَّةُ العَاقِلِ فِي النَّجَاةِ وَالهَرَبِ ، وَهِمَّةُ الأَحْمَقِ فِي اللَّهْوِ وَالطَّرَبِ ، عَجَباً لِعَيْنٍ تَلَذُّ بِالرُّقَادِ ، وَمَلَكُ المَوْتِ مَعَهَا عَلَى الوِسَادِ ، حَتَّى مَتَى يُبَلِّغُنَا الوُعَّاظُ أَعْلاَمَ الآخِرَة ، حَتَّى كَأَنَّ النُّفُوْسَ عَلَيْهَا وَاقِفَةٌ ، وَالعُيُونَ نَاظرَةٌ ، أَفَلاَ مُنْتَبِهٌ مِنْ نَوْمَتِهِ ، أَوْ مُسْتِيْقظٌ مِنْ غَفْلَتِهِ ، وَمُفِيْقٌ مِنْ سَكْرَتِهِ ، وَخَائِفٌ مِنْ صَرْعَتِهِ ، كَدْحاً لِلدُّنْيَا كَدْحاً ، أَمَا تَجْعَلُ لِلآخِرَةِ مِنْكَ حظّاً ، أُقسِمُ بِاللهِ ، لَوْ رَأَيْتَ القِيَامَةَ تَخفِقُ بِأَهْوَالِهَا ، وَالنَّارَ مُشرِفَةً عَلَى آلِهَا ، وَقَدْ وُضِعَ الكِتَابُ ، وَجِيْءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهدَاءِ ، لَسَرَّكَ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ لَكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الجَمعِ مَنْزِلَةٌ ، أَبَعْدَ الدُّنْيَا دَارُ مُعْتَمَلٍ ، أَمْ إِلَى غَيْرِ الآخِرَةِ مُنْتَقَلٌ ؟ هَيْهَاتَ ، وَلَكِنْ صُمَّتِ الآذَانُ عَنِ المَوَاعِظِ ، وَذَهلَتِ القُلُوْبُ عَنِ المنَافِعِ ، فَلاَ الوَاعِظُ يَنْتَفِعُ ، وَلاَ السَّامِعُ يَنْتَفِعُ .

【 سير أعلام النبلاء          (٣٣٠/٨) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[قال كثير من السلف: الشيطان قُرآنه الشِّعر، ومؤذّنه المزمار، ومصايده النساء]

فتح الباري لابن رجب ٤٣٤/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى:

"أجلّ العلوم ما قربك من خالقك تعالى، وما أعانك على الوصول إلى رضاه". 
الأخلاق والسير (ص: 22).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الأديب أبو بنان علي الطنطاوي - رحمه الله-:

(لا تعامل الناس في العواطف والهبات والهدايا بمقياس البيع والشراء، ولا بميزان الربح والخسارة ، بل عاملهم بالكرم والجود ، ومن منعك شيئاً فأعطِه أنت ستعيش مرة واحدة على هذه الأرض ، إذا أخطأت إعتذر ، و لا تكن صامتاً اجعل من يراك يتمنى أن يكون مثلك ، ومن يعرفك يدعو لك بالخير ، ومن يسمع عنك يتمنى مقابلتك ، فمن تعطر بأخلاقه لن يجف عطره حتى لو كان تحت التراب..)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الوهم والخيال الباطل واسع ، والسالك إن لم يعصمه الله بنور الإيمان والقرآن ، وإلا وقع في بحر الوهم والخيال الباطل 

ابن تيميه رحمه الله 

المصدر
الرد على الشاذلي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

‏⁧‫الأوراد الشرعية‬⁩ حصن منيع، أشد من سد يأجوج ومأجوج، لكن مع الأسف:
‏-كثير من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا
‏-ومن عرف قد يغفل كثيرا
‏-ومن قرأها فقلبه غير حاضر
‏وكل هذا نقص

‏ولو أن الناس استعملوا الأوراد على ما جاءت به الشريعة لسلموا من شرور كثيرة 

‏⁧‬⁩ "تفسير جزء عم"(ص٣٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام أحمد : إني رأيتك في الجنة .

فقال رحمه الله : *الرؤيا تسر المؤمن ولا تغره ؛ قد كان يُرى لفلان ما تقول ؛ وهو اليوم يرى رأي الخوارج* !


[ السير (٢٢٧/١١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معاذ الرازي رحمه الله:

ترك الدنيا شديد وترك الجنة أشد منه وإن مهر الجنة ترك الدنيا.

     تنبيه الغافلين ١-٨٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن وهب - رحمه الله تعالى (توفي۱٩٧هــ) :

نوﻳﺖ ﺃﻧﻲ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ اﻏﺘﺒﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎناً ﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺼﺪﻕ ﺑﺪﺭﻫﻢ ، ﻓﻤﻦ ﺣﺐ اﻟﺪﺭاﻫﻢ ﺗﺮﻛﺖ اﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ !!

ترتيب المدارك [٢٤۰/٣] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الصاحــــب ساحــــب*

للمصاحَبة تأثيرٌ في اكتساب الأخلاق ، 
فتصلُحُ أخلاقُ المرء بمصاحبة أهلِ الصلاح ،
 وتفسُدُ بمصاحبة أهل الفساد .

ادب الدنيا والدين للماوردي (ص١٢١) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام :
| إنّ من شكر العلم أن تجلسَ مع الرجلِ فتذاكِره بشيء لا تعرفه ، فيذكر لكَ الحرف عند ذلك ،  فتذكر ذلك الحرف الذي سمعته من ذلك الرجل فتقول : ( ما كان عندي في هذا شيء حتى سمعت فلاناً يقول فيه كذا وكذا ) فإذا فعلت ذلك = فقد شكرت العلم ، ولا توهمهم أنك قلت هذا من نفسك |  

الجامع لأخلاق الرواي ٢/١٥٤ للإمام الخطيب البغدادي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام عبدالعزيز ابن باز -رحمه الله-:

"وكل مجتمع يغلب فيه الجهل ويقل فيه العلم يكثر فيه الباطل وأهله ويجدون مجالا لنشر أباطيلهم."

مجموع فتاوى ابن باز ٧٧/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - ثلاث كلمات كان يكتب بها بعض السلف إلىٰ بعض ، فلو نقشها العبد في لوح قلبه يقرؤها علىٰ عدد الأنفاس لكان ذلك بعض ما يستحقه ، وهي : " من أصلح سريرته أصلح الله علانيته ، ومن أصلح ما بينه وبين الله أصلح الله ما بينه وبين الناس ، ومن عمل لآخرته كفاه الله مؤونة دنياه " .

• - وهذه الكلمات برهانها وجودها ، ولميتها إنيتها ، والتوفيق بيد الله ، ولا إله غيره ولا رب سواه .
【 الرسالة التبوكية          (٩٢/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -:" إن عامة الفتن التي وقعت من أعظم أسبابها قلة الصبر ، إذ الفتنة لها سببان : 
* *إما ضعف العلم*  .
* *وإما ضعف الصبر*  .
فإنَّ :
* *الجهل*  
و
* *الظلم*  
أصل الشر ، وفاعل الشر إنما يفعله لجهله بأنه شر ، ولكون نفسه تريده ،
  ف 
* *بالعلم*  يزول الجهل .
 و
* *بالصبر*  يُحْبَسُ الهَوَى والشَّهْوَة ،
*فتزول الفتنة*  " 

*منهاج السنة 4/538*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قَالَ العلامة ابن السُعدي - رَحِمَهُ اللهِ - 

« إذا ذهب الدين فبأي شيء تفرح ، وإذا خسرت الأخلاق الفاضلة فبأي سلعة تربُّح »


 [ الفواكه الشهية || ٢٠٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :

" من سمع ببدعة ، فلا يحكها لجلسائه، لا يلقهافي قلوبهم .
وقال الذهبي : اكثر السلف على هذا التحذير ، يَرَوْن أن القلوب ضعيفة ، والشبه خطافة "

[ سير اعلام النبلاء ٧ / ٢٦١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ اﻹسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

‏" إذا ناجى العبد ربه في السَّحَر واستغاث به ، وقال : ( يا حي يا قيوم لا إله إلا أنت برحمتك أستغيث ) أعطاه الله من التمكين ما لا يعلمه إلا الله “ .

‏[ مجموع الفتاوى : ( ٢٤/٢٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

*الصدقة* تفدي العبد من عذاب الله
فإن ذنوبه و خطاياه تقتضي هلاكه
فتجيء الصدقة تفديه من العذاب وتفكه منـه .

الوابل الصيب 73

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏حلاوة العلم الشرعي النافع..
"لولا جهلُ الأكثرين بحلاوة هذه اللَّذة -لذَّة العلم- وعِظم قدرها، لتجالدوا عليها بالسُّيوف، ولكن حُفَّت بحجابٍ من المكاره، وحُجبوا عنها بحجابٍ من الجهل، ليختصَّ الله لها ما يشاء، والله ذو الفضل العظيم" ‎
ابن_القيم في مفتَاح دَار السَّعادة (109/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـ✑ـال الإمـام الأوزاعـﮯ رحمــه اللَّـﮧُ تعالـﮯ :*

❐ الوعـــد بقـــول ( إن شاء الله) مـــ؏ إضمـــار عــدم الفعــــل ( نفـــاق ) .

*جامع العلوم والحكم【 ٤٨٢/٢ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله : 

”... كل جليسٍ لا تستَفيد منه خيراً فاجتَنِبهُ“.

[الزهد لإبن أبي عاصم (٨٦)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ حمود التويجري - رحمه الله-:

الاعتذار عن الأقوال الباطلة
والدفاع عنها
دليل على الرضا بها

ومَن رضي عمل قوم ؛ فهو مثلهم .

الإجابة الجلية ٤٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل لسفيان الثوري أوصني فقال:

 *هذا زمان السكوت ولزوم البيوت.

------
التمهيد لإبن عبد البر (٤٤٣/١٧).
------

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل للحسن : 
ما دعاء الوالدين للولد ؟
قال الحسن : ( نجاة ).

فقال : ودعاؤهما عليه
قال الحسن : (استئصاله).
#البر_والصلة للمروزي (رقم/ ٤٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*مِن الصُوَرِ النفسية الخفية :*

✒ *قال العلاّمة عبد الرحمن المعلّمي اليماني - رحمه الله -:*

"يكون الإنسان على جهالة أو باطل، فيجيء آخر فيبيّن له الحجة، فيرى أنه إن اعترف كان معنى ذلك اعترافه بأنه ناقص، وأن ذلك الرجل هو الذي هداه، *ولهذا ترى من*المنتسبين إلى العلم من لا يشق عليه الإعتراف بالخطأ إذا كان الحق تبين له ببحثه ونظره، ويشق عليه ذلك إذا كان غيره هو الذي بين له."*

التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل (٢٩٥/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

� قَالَ الإِمَامَ الْبُخَارِيُّ :
*أَفْضَلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ رَجُلٌ أَحْيَا سُنَّةً مِنْ سُنَنِ الرَّسُولِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- قَدْ أُمِيتَتْ ، فَاصْبِرُوا يَا أَصْحَابَ السُّنَنِ رَحِمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَقَلُّ النَّاسِ!* 
الجامعُ لأخلاقِ الراوي ١١٢/ ١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التحريش بين الأحبة!! 

قال ابن عبدالبر المالكي رحمه الله:

«والتحريشُ بين البَهائِم مَكروه ، والتحريشُ بين الآدَمِيِّين حُوبٌ كبير ، وأبغضُ الخلقِ إلى الله وأبعدهم من رسول الله ﷺ ؛ المشّاؤُون بالنمِيمَة ، المُفَرِّقُون بين الأحِبَّة ، المُلتَمِسُون لأهل البِرِّ العَثَرات!»

الكافي في فقه أهل المدينة(١١٤٤/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله في ((بهجة قلوب الأبرار وقرة عيون الأخيار في شرح جوامع الأخبار)) (ص 110): ((دار الدنيا جعلها الله دار عمل ، يتزود منها العباد من الخير ، أو الشر ، للدار الأخرى ، وهي دار الجزاء . وسيندم المفرطون إذا انتقلوا من هذه الدار ، ولم يتزودوا لآخرتهم ما يسعدهم ، وحينئذ لا يمكن الاستدراك . ولا يتمكن العبد أن يزيد حسناته مثقال ذرة ، ولا يمحو من سيئاته كذلك)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

*《 إنَّ الرَّجل الطَّيِّب البرَّ لتُشمُّ منه رائحة طيِّبة، وإن لم يمس طيبًا، فيظهر طيبُ رائحة روحِه على بدنه وثيابه 》.*

[ الوابل الصيب (٣٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله - :

‏إنّ المؤمن لابد أن يُفتن بشي من الفتن‏ المؤلمة الشاقة عليه
‏ليمتحن إيمانه .

‏ تفسير ابن رجب ( ٢١٢/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه (رواية ابن القاسم عنه/المساءىل/١٦٨_٢٣٢).
 *تركنا أصحاب الرأي وكان عندهم حديث كثير؛لأنهم معاندون لأصحاب الحديث،لايفلح منهم أحد*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله :

"سامح أخاك وما ينفعك أن يعذب الله أخاك المسلم بسببك " .

سير أعلام النبلاء : (٢٦٢/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
‏
‏"والنَّاس إذا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان أبغض بعضهم بعضاً"
‏
‏مجموع الفتاوى | (١٢٨/١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏غداً توفى النفوس ما كسبت ،، ويحصد الزارعون ما زرعوا

إن أحسنوا أحسنوا لأنفسهم ،، وإن أساؤوا فبئس ما صنعوا .
~
لطائف المعارف [٢٣٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :

 « واعلمْ يا بُنيَّ ؛
أنَّ الأيامَ تَبْسُطُ ساعات ،
والساعات تَبْسُطُ أنْفَاسًا ،
وكل نَفَس خزانة ،
فاحذر أن يذهب نَفَسٌ بغير شيءٍ ؛ فترى في القيامة خزانة فارغة فتندم !! ».

 لفتة الكبد إلى نصيحة الولد : (٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - إذا كنا نطلب الخير من الله فلا بد أن ندع التشاحن فيما بيننا .

【 الشرح الممتع                (٢٠٦/٥) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:
(( والعجب من ذي عقل سليم يستوحي من هو ميت ، ويستغيث به ، ولا يستغيث بالحي الذي لا يموت)).

المجموع -1/126
____________________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

⬅ ( إذا غفل القلب عن الذكر ساعة واحدة ؛ جثم عليه الشيطان ، و وعده ومنّاه و شهّاه ، و هام به في كل واد ) .

 بدائع التفسير : (٤٦٦/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

فعلامة التعظيم للأوامر: رعاية أوقاتها وحدودها والتفتيش على أركانها وواجباتها وكمالها، والحرص على تحسينها وفعلها في أوقاتها، والمسارعة إليها عند وجوبها، والحزن والكآبة والأسف عند فوت حق من حقوقها، كمن يحزن على فوت الجماعة ويعلم أنه لو تُقُبّلت منه صلاته منفرداً فإنه قد فاته سبعة وعشرون ضِعفاً.

ولو أن رجلاً يعاني البيع والشراء تفوته في صفقة واحدة في بلده من غير سفر ولا مشقة سبعة وعشرون ديناراً لأكل يديه ندماً وأسفاً.

فكيف وكلّ ضِعف مما تضاعف به صلاة الجماعة خير من ألف، وألف ألف وما شاء الله تعالى؟!

فإذا فوّت العبد عليه هذا الربح خسر قطعاً!

وكثير من العلماء يقول:  لا صلاة له وهو بارد القلب فارغ من هذه المصيبة غير مرتاع لها، فهذا من عدم تعظيم أمر الله تعالى في قلبه.

وكذلك إذا فاته أول الوقت الذي هو رضوان الله تعالى، أو فاته الصف الأول الذي يصلي الله وملائكته على ميامنه، ولو يعلم العبد فضيلته لجالد عليه ولكانت قرعة.

وكذلك فَوْتُ الجَمْعِ الكثير الذي تُضاعف الصلاة بكثرته وقلته، وكلما كثر الجمع كان أحب إلى الله عز وجل، وكلما بعدت الخُطا كانت خطوة تحط خطيئة، وأخرى ترفع درجة.

وكذلك فوت الخشوع في الصلاة وحضور القلب فيها بين يدي الرب تبارك وتعالى الذي هو روحها ولبّها، 

فصلاة بلا خشوع ولا حضور كبدن ميت لا روح فيه.

أفلا يستحي العبد أن يُهدي إلى مخلوق مثله عبداً ميتاً أو جارية ميتة؟! فما ظن هذا العبد أن تقع تلك الهدية ممن قصده بها من ملك أو أمير أو غيره؟!

فهكذا سواء، الصلاة الخيالية عن الخشوع والحضور وجمع الهمة على الله تعالى فيها بمنزلة هذا العبد ـ أو الأمة ـ الميت الذي يريد إهداءه إلى بعض الملوك؛

ولهذا لا يقبلها الله تعالى منه وإن أسقطت الفرض في أحكام الدنيا، ولا يثيبه عليها، فإنه ليس للعبد من صلاته إلا ما عقل منها كما في السنن ومسند الإمام أحمد وغيره عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إنه قال «إن العبد ليصلي الصلاة وما كُتب له إلا نصفها إلا ثلثها إلا ربعها إلا خمسها حتى بلغ عُشرها» .


وينبغي أن يُعلم أن سائر الأعمال تجري هذا المجرى، فتفاضل الأعمال عند الله تعالى بتفاضل ما في القلوب من الإيمان والإخلاص والمحبة وتوابعها.

وهذا العمل الكامل هو الذي يُكفّر السيئات تكفيراً كاملاً، والناقص بحسبه. اهـ


 الوابل الصّيّب ورافع الكلم الطّيّب ١٦ - ١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى: 
"اعلَمْ أن الأُلفة ثمرة حُسن الخلُق، والتفرّق ثمرةُ سوءِ الخلُق، فحُسنُ الخلُقِ يوجبُ التحابَّ والتآلفَ والتوافق، وسوءُ الخلُق يثمر التباغضَ والتحاسدَ والتدابر".
الإحياء 157/2.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أتريد أن تحظى بشيء من مُلك سُليمان ؟ لا تؤذِ مشاعر نملة !!!! 

(أبو إسحاق الشيرازي )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين   رحمه الله :

وليعلم كل واحد منَّا أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي يتمنى أن يكون في كتابه زيادة حسنة أو نقص سيئة 
وما ذلك اليوم ببعيد .

الإنسان يمشي فيسقط ميّتًا ، ينام على فراشه فلا يقيمُه إلا الغاسل،

 فليتقِ اللهَ امرؤٌ وليُنْجِ نفسَه. 

 فتاوى سؤال على الهاتف ١ /  ٥١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابنُ تيمية:

لفظ الرياضة يستعمل في ثلاثة أنواع: 
١- في رياضة الأبدان بالحركة والمشي كما يذكر ذلك الأطباء وغيرهم. 
٢- وفي رياضة النفوس بالأخلاق الحسنة المعتدلة والآداب المحمودة. 
٣- وفي رياضة الأذهان بمعرفة دقيق العلم والبحث عن الأمور الغامضة.

الرد على المنطقيين (١/ ٢٥٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒قال الإمام ابن القيم- رحمه الله- :

*( إنَّ الرَّجل الطَّيِّب البرَّ لتُشمُّ منه رائحة طيِّبة، وإن لم يمس طيبًا*❗
*فيظهر طيبُ رائحة روحِه* على بدنه وثيابه❗). 
 الوابل الصيب (٣٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *المتواضع* من طلاب العلم أكثرهم علماً، *كما أن المكان المنخفض أكثر البقاع ماء*) .

أدب الدين والدنيا ص٧٠

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال الامام أبو أسحاق الشيرازي رحمه الله:
 الجاهل بالعالم يقتدي ، فإذا كان العالم لا يعمل ، فالجاهل ما يرجو من نفسه ؟ فالله الله يا أولادي ! نعو ذ بالله من علم يصير حجة علينا** .* [سير اعلام النبلاء]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

غزوة تبوك كانت شهراً 
وسماها الله " ساعة العسرة "

قال البقاعي رحمه الله :
وسماها ساعة تهويناً لأوقات الكروب، وتشجيعاً على مواقعة المكاره، فإن أمدها يسير وأجرها عظيم.

نظم الدرر 9ج / 36

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حكى الإمام النووي -رحمه الله تعالى- عن بعض العلماء أنهم قالوا:

"...ولا تأخذ العلم ممن كان أخذه له من بطون الكتب من غير قراءةٍ على شيوخ، أو شيخٍ حاذقٍ، فمن لم يأخذه إلا من الكتبِ يقع في التَّصحيف، ويكثرُ منه الغلط والتَّحريف..."
المجموع (1/66)

منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله :*

*" إن العقل حقيقة هو ما أرشد صاحبه إلى فعل الخير وترك الشر، وليس العقل هو الذكاء، فالعقل شيء والذكاء شيء آخر، وكل من كان مكذبا للرسل مستكبرا عما جاءوا به فإنه ليس بعاقل حتى وإن كان من أدهى الناس، فالإنسان المكذب للرسل المستكبر عما جاءوا به ليس بعاقل لقوله وإن كان ذكيا، حتى وإن كان ذا شرف وجاه فإنه ليس بعاقل "  .*


*(تفسير سورة الصافات / ص294)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قـال ابن الـجـوزي - رحمه الله :* 

*لـو علـق مسمـار بثـوبك ، لـرجعت إلى الـوراء لـتخلصـه، فـأين مـسـامـير الذنـوب..؟!*


 [ الـمـدهـش (١٥٨) ]  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحافظ أبو الفرج ابن رجب -رضي الله عنه-: 

*المسائل التي اجتمعت كلمة المسلمين عليها من زمن الصحابة، وقلَّ المخالف فيها وندر ولم يجْسر على إظهارها؛ لإنكار المسلمين عليه، يجب على المؤمن الأخذ بما اتفق المسلمون على العمل به ظاهرا، فإن هذه الأمة لا يظهر أهل باطلها على أهل حقها.*

جامع العلوم والحكم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

قال عبد الله بن عباس : إن للحسنة ضياء في الوجه ، ونورًا في القلب ، وسعة في الرزق ، وقوة في البدن ، ومحبة في قلوب الخلق .

وإن للسيئة سوادًا في الوجه ، وظلمة في القلب ، ووهنًا في البدن ، ونقصًا في الرزق ، وبغضة في قلوب الخلق .


|[ الداء والدواء  (١٣٥/١)]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله:

"والصلاة على الرسولﷺ سبب لدوام محبّته، وزيادتها، وتضاعفها .
وذلك عقد من عقود الإيمان لا يتم إلا به؛ 
لأن العبد كلما أكثر من ذكر المحبوب واستحضاره في قلبه؛ تضاعف حبه له، وتزايد شوقه إليه، واستولى على جميع قلبه"
جلاء الأفهام ٥١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله-
" *النفوس الطيبة:*
تلتذ بالخير والإحسان،
و *النفوس الخبيثة:*
 تلتذ بالإساءة والعدوان❗".

نقض تأسيس الجهمية ٥٢٩/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تأمل*:
 "وحقّ عليه [أي المدرس] أن يُحسن إلقاء الدرس، وتفهيمه للحاضرين. ئم إن كانوا مبتدئين فلا يلقي عليهم ما لا يناسبهم من المشكلات، بل يدرِّبهم ويأخذهم بالأهون فالأهون، إلى أن ينتهوا إلى درجة التحقيق. وإن كانوا منتهين فلا يلقي عليهم الواضحات، بل يدخل بهم في مشكلات الفقه، ويخوض بهم عُبَابه الزاخر".
         [معيد النعم ومبيد النقم: 83].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ_الإسلام ابن_تيمية -رحمه الله-:

اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺃﻗﺴﺎﻡ:

⑴ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ " ﺩﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﺤﻀﺔ " ﻭﻫﻢ اﻟﻤﻌﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ اﻵﺧﺮﺓ.
⑵ ﻭﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ " ﺩﻳﻦ ﻓﺎﺳﺪ " ﻭﻫﻢ اﻟﻜﻔﺎﺭ ﻭاﻟﻤﺒﺘﺪﻋﺔ اﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺘﺪﻳﻨﻮﻥ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺮﻋﻪ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﻮاﻉ اﻟﻌﺒﺎﺩاﺕ ﻭاﻟﺰﻫﺎﺩاﺕ.
⑶ ﻭ " اﻟﻘﺴﻢ اﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ " ﻭﻫﻢ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﺪﻳﻦ اﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻹﺳﻼﻡ اﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﺴﻜﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺘﺎﺏ ﻭاﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﻭاﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ.

مجموع الفتاوى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من السعادة التوفيق لعالم سنة*

قال أيوب السختياني -رحمه الله- :
"إن من سعادة الحدث والأعجمي أن يوفقهما الله لعالم من أهل السنة"

اللألكائي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الغزالي رحمه الله: «لا يأمر بالمعروف ولا ينهى عن المنكر إلا رفيق فيما يأمر به، رفيق فيما ينهى عنه، حليم فيما يأمر به، حليم فيما ينهى عنه، فقيه فيما يأمر به، فقيه فيما ينهى عنه».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. :

 *«فما وافق الكتاب والسنة يُقبل* 

*وإن كان قائله فاجرا زنديقا،*

 *وماخالفه فهو باطل وإن كان قائله صالحا بل صديقا».* 

  [جامع المسائل (٤٦٢/٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*
ﻗﺎﻝ الإمام ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﻔﻲ -ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ :

 " ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻔﺎﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻷﻫﻞ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﻃﺎﻥ  ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ 
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻞ بالقرآن والسنة  ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ  ﻓﻴﺼﻴﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﻏﺮﻳﺒًﺎ  ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻟﻪ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ "

 ﺍﻟﻠﻤﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺩﺙ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﻉ [ ﺻـ/584 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒️ ‏عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنـه قـال :-

*" إذا أردت أن تذڪر عيوب صاحبك فـاذڪر عيوب نفسك ".*

 [الزهـد للإمام أحمد:١٠٤٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال اﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ رحمه الله :

ﻓﻼ ﺗﻌﺠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺃﺩﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻭﺧﻔﺎﺀ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺩﻻﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻬﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺻﺮﺍﻁ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﻴﻢ

ﺩﺭﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺭﺽ (٧ / ٨٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر المالكي رحمه الله تعالى  : 

« الحجة عند التنازع : السُّنَّة ، فمن أدلى بها فقد أفلح »

الفتح | ٢/١٥٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الإمام البربهاري - رحمه الله تعالى -

                   *اعلم رحمك الله ،*

*أن الدين إنما جاء من قبل الله تبارك وتعالى*

    *لم يوضع على عقول الرجال وآرائهم ،*

           *وعلمه عند الله وعند رسوله .*

                 *فلا تتبع شيئا بهواك ،*

    *فتمرق من الدين ، فتخرج من الإسلام .*

                   *فإنه لا حجة لك ،*

     *فقد بين رسول الله ﷺ لأمته السنة ،* 

      *وأوضحها لأصحابه وهم الجماعة .*

     شرح السُّنَّة للبربهاري【صـ : ٣٦】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة: أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر -رحمه الله- :

 ".. *سبيل فساد الناشئة؛* هو اعتيادهم أن يقتنعوا بغير دليل من العقل، وأن يقنعوا بالتسليم لمن يظنون به الخير، فيُنْزلونه من أنفسهم ومن عقولهم منزلة *(الحجة) و(البرهان) و(الدليل).*
وهذا إلغاء للنعمة التي أنعم الله بها علينا وعلى الناس، وهي العقل ..".

‏نمط صعب ونمط مخيف ص٣٥٢، ط دار المدني بجَدّه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمة - رحمه الله -:

*"وعامة*ما*تجده من*طلبةالعلم، المنتسبين إلى فلسفة أو كلام أو تصوف أو فقه أو غير ذلك، إذا عارضَ نصوصَ الكتاب والسنة بما يزعم أنه برهان قطعي، ودليل عقلي، وقياس مستقيم، وذوق صحيح، ونحو ذلك إذا حاققَتَه وجدتَه ينتهي إلى تقليد من عظَّمه، إذا كان*من*الأتباع، أو إلى ما افتراه هو - أو توهمَّه - إن كان*من المتبوعين، وللطائفتين نصيبٌ مما ذكره الله في أشباههم.*

▪درء تعارض العقل والنقل (٣٨/٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال - رحمه الله -:

*"والإنسانُ في نظره مع نفسه ومناظرته ليغيره، إذا اعتصم بالكتاب والسنّة هداه الله إلى صراطه المستقيم.."*

▪درء تعارض العقل والنقل(١٣٤/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم - رحمه الله -:

«ما عُصي الله بشيء إلا أفسده على
صاحبه؛ فمن عصا الله بماله أفسده
عليه، ومَن عصاه بجاهه أفسده عليه، 
ومَن عصاه بلسانه أو قلبه أو عضو
مِن أعضائه أفسده عليه  وإنْ لم
يشعر بفساده.»

انظر : الصواعق المُرسلة (٨٦٥/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ 
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
            رحمه الله :

* الـنفـوس إذا اعتــادت الـمعصــية
فـقد لا تنـفطـم عـنها انـفطامـاً جـيداً
إلا بتــرك مـا يُـقارِبُهــا مـن الـمبـاح ".*

【مـجـمـوع الـفـتـاوى || ٢٩ / ١١٣ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - :

" *إذا أراد الله بعبده خيراً ، ورشداً ، أشهده أن ما هو فيه نعمة من نعمه عليه ، ورضاه به ،وأوزعه شكره عليه* "

رب أوزعنا أن نشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علينا 

فوائد الفوائد"(ص:٣٣٨)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَــالَ الشَّـيخ العلّامــة ابن عُثيمين -رَحِمهُ الله- :

" الحياة الطيّبة ليست كما يفهمه بعض الناس السلامة من الآفات مِنْ فقر ومرض وكدر.

 لا، بل الحياة الطيبة أن يكون الإنسان طيّب القلب منشرح الصدر مطمئنًّا بقضاء الله وقَدَرِه، إنْ أصابته سرّاء شَكَر فكان خيراً له، وإن أصابته ضرّاءَ صبَرَ فكان خيراً له، هذه هي الـحياة الطيبة، وهي راحة القلب.

أمّا كثرة الأموال وصحة الأبدان فقد تكون شقاءً على الإنسان وتَعَباً“. "

[ فتاوى إسلامية (ج٤ ص٦٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الشيـخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله 

 ثم إنه إذا صبر (على المرض) *وتناسىٰ الأمر حصل له برؤ منه*  

 *لأن الوَهم النفسي له تأثير في بقاء المرض ، وزيادة المرض ،*

 فإذا رفض الإنسان هذا المرض *وصار لا يفكِّر فيه ، فإنه - بإذن الله - سوف يُشفىٰ .*

【اللقاءات الشهرية  (٥٢٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال الإمام العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ـ رحمه الله* :

الدين ليس بالعقل ولا بالعاطفة ، إنما بإتباع أحكام الله في كتابه وأحكام رسوله في سنته وفي حديثة . 
•
•
 *سلسلة الهدي والنور (٥٣٠).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

*"إن كل شخص يريد من الناس أن يتبعوا قوله ويرى أن ذلك واجب، فإنه قد جعل نفسه شريكا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه لا أحد يجب اتباع قوله إلا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"*

‏[ شرح النونية ( ٤ / ٢١ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله*

 "إذا غفل القلب عن الذكر ساعة واحدة، جثم عليه الشيطان، ووعده ومنّاه وشهّاه، وهام به في كل واد "

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

▪بدائع التفسير (٤٦٦/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئِل العلامة ⁧ #عبدالكريم_الخضي  ر ⁩ عن كتاب الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول للشيخ ⁧ #مقبل_الوادعي ⁩ رحمه الله 
‏فأجاب :-
‏.
‏هذا من خير ما يقتنيه طالب العلم ويستفيد منه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَال أبو إسحَاق القِيرَوانِي رحمه الله  :
▪️ قال بعض الحكماء : 
*إيَّاك و العَجَلَة*؛ فإنَّ العرب كانت تكنِّيها *أمَّ الندامة*❗ :
 لأنَّ صاحبها
*يقول* قبل أن يعلم،
 و *يجيب* قبل أن يفهم،
 و *يعزم* قبل أن يفكِّر،
و *يقطع* قبل أن يقدِّر،
و *يحمد* قبل أن يجرِّب،
و *يذمُّ* قبل أن يخبر.
ولن يصحب *هذه الصِّفة* أحدٌ إلَّا صحب *النَّدامة*، و *اعتزل السَّلامة* .

زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب|٩٤٢/ ٤].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الكتاني رحمه الله: 
"الكتب المنسوبة إلى ابن سيرين في علم تعبير الرؤيا من أهجن ما كذب على السلف".

التراتيب الإدارية 195/1.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام محمد بشير الإبراهيمى رحمه الله تعالى
 إنَّ هذا القرآن وسع الحياة الأبديَّة فبيَّنها حتى فهمها النَّاس واعتقدوها وسعوا لها سعيها؛ فكيف لا يسع حياتكم هذه*... ؟-
آثاره(١٦٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

من في قلبه أدنى حياة وطلب للعلم أو نهمة في العبادة ، يكون البحث في باب الإيمان والأسماء والصفات ومعرفة الحق فيه أكبر مقاصده وأعظم مطالبه .

مجموع الفتاوى (٨/٥)
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمـہ الله :

❐ (لا يَطمئـنُّ العبـد إلى نفسـه،
 و *لا يشتغـل بمَـلامِ النـاس وذمهـم* بـل يسـأل الله أن يعينـه علـى طاعته) .

مجمو؏ الفتاوى【٢٢٧/١٤】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
 "أن يعلم [المظلوم] أنه إن صَبَرَ فاللهُ ناصرُه ولابُدَّ، فاللهُ وكيلُ من صَبَر وأحالَ ظالمَه على الله، ومن انتصَر لنفسِه وكَلَهُ اللهُ إلى نفسِه، فكان هو الناصر لها. فأينَ مَن ناصِرُه اللهُ خيرُ الناصرين إلى مَن ناصِرُه نفسُه أعجز الناصرين وأضعفُه؟!".

جامع المسائل (١/ ١٦٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

 *و من له في الأمة لسان صدق بحيث يثنى عليه و يحمد في جماهير أجناس الأمة فهؤلاء أئمة الهدى و مصابيح الدجى.*

مجموع الفتاوى /١١/٤٣/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:

" إذا فسد الزمان ورأيت أن اختلاطك مع الناس لا يزيدك إلا شرا وبعدًا من الله فعليك ​بالوحدة اعتزل، قال النبيﷺ:"يوشك أن يكون خير مال المسلمِ غنمًا يتبع بِها شَعَفَ الجبال ومواقعَ القطر يفرُّ بدينِه من الفتن".

ص.أبي داود -ش.رياض الصالحين(٣٥٤/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن السّماك رحمه اللّه :

 *لا تخف ممن تحذر , و لكن  احذر ممن تأمن .* 

[روضة العقلآء صـ96].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - الطريق إلى الله تعالىٰ لابد له من أعداء قاعدين عليه أهل فصاحة وعلم وحجج فالواجب عليك أن تعلم من دين الله ما يصير لك سلاحًا تقاتل به هؤلاء الشياطين .. 

ولكن إذا أقبلت على الله وأصغيت إلى حجج الله وبيناته فلا تخف ولا تحزن .. فجند الله هم الغالبون بالحجة واللسان ، كما أنهم الغالبون بالسيف والسنان وإنما الخوف على الموحد الذي يسلك الطريق وليس معه سلاح .

【 الرسائل الشخصية          (١٥٦/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

َ

❐ ‏قال ابن مسعود-رضي الله عنه-:

المخلص لربه كالماشي على الرمل لا تسمع خطواته ولكن ترى آثاره. 

✹[جامع العلوم والحكم]✹

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

( فكل من أعرض عن الطريقة السلفية النبوية الشرعية الإلهية ، فإنه لا بد أن يضل ، ويتناقض ، ويبقى في الجهل المركب أو البسيط ) .

 |[ درء تعارض العقل والنقل*(5/ 356) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

《 وَكُلَّمَا ازْدَادَ الْعَبْدُ فِي الْبِدَعِ اجْتِهَادًا ازْدَادَ مِنْ اللَّهِ بُعْدًا لِأَنَّهَا تُخْرِجُهُ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، سَبِيلِ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ، إلَىٰ بَعْضِ سَبِيلِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَالضَّالِّينَ 》.

           مجموع الفتاوىٰ (٤٩/١٩) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي رحمه الله:

*الشَّجَاعَة والسخاء أخوان، فمن لم يجد بماله، فلن يجود بنفسه.*

[سير أعلام النبلاء(٢٣٥/١٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للحافظ عبد الغني رحمه الله :
هؤلاء المشايخ يحكى عنهم من الكرامات ما لا يحكى عن العلماء أيش سبب هذا؟

فقال الحافظ عليه رحمة الله :
*تريد للعلماء كرامة أفضل من اشتغالهم بالعلم؟!*

ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (٣/٢١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.

والغيبة أكثر ما يُهلكُ الناسَ, ويُذهبُ حسناتهم، وهم لا يشعرون.

التفسير والبيان (٢٠٧٦/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:

نواب إبليس في الأرض هم الذين يثبطون الناس عن طلب العلم والتفقه في الدين ، فهؤلاء أضر عليهم من شياطين الجن ، فإنهم يحولون بين القلوب وبين هدى الله وطريقه " .
 مفتاح دار السعادة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍قال الشيخ بن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : 

- ينبغي للإنسان أن يتعلم حتى : لا يكون من الضالين 
- و أن يتعبد حتى : لا يكون من المغضوب عليهم .

[احكام من القران الكريم 51/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - :
‏[كل داع يستجاب له لكن تتنوع الإجابة
‏فتارة تقع بعين ما دعا به وتارة بعوضه]

‏فتح الباري [95/11]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_ قال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه :-

*"ذَهَبَ الذَّاكِرُونَ اللهَ بِالْخَيْرِ كُلِّهِ ."*

[شُعب الإيمان 86/2 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_*ِ ✍ِ...قال  العلامة إبن باديس -  رحمه الله تعالى:-*_

_*ِ. اتقوا الله، ارحموا عباد الله، اخدموا العلم بتعلمه ونشره، وتحملوا كل بلاء ومشقة في سبيله، وليهن عليكم كل عزيز،*_

_*ِ  ولتهن عليكم أرواحكم من أجله، أما الأمور الحكومية وما يتصل بها فدعوها لأهلها، وإياكم أن تتعرضوا لها بشيء.*_

   |[ الآثار لابن باديس (223/3) ]|*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن عبد الله بن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال:

سمعت أبي يقول:
العلمُ خيرٌ من الذهب.
والنفس الصالحة خيرٌ من اللؤلؤ.

المطالب العالية لابن حجر[٣٠٨١].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاعدة محكمة في باب الصفات، قال الكرجي: 
الكلمة إذا كان لها ظاهر معروف وباطن محتمل لم يجز أن تزال عن ظاهرها المعروف إلى باطنها المحتمل إلا بإجماع الأمة أو بنص آية أو سنة.النكت الدالة على البيان  (1/ 180)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

ولا عبرة شرعًا بمجرد ولادة القمر في إثبات الشهر القمري بدءًا وانتهاءً بإجماع أهل العلم المعتد بهم، ما لم تثبت رؤيته شرعًا،

 وهذا بالنسبة لتوقيت العبادات، ومن خالف في ذلك من المعاصرين فمسبوق بإجماع من قبله وقوله مردود؛ لأنه لا كلام لأحد مع سنة رسول الله صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم، ولا مع إجماع السلف .

  مجموع فتاوىٰ ومقالات (١١٠/١٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر بن الخطاب لقبيصة بن جابر الاسدي :
(قد يكون *في الرجل عشرة اخلاق تسع حسنة-وربما قال صالحة-وواحدة سيئة فيفسد الخلق السيء التسع الصالحة* *فاتق طيرات الشباب*❗) .

"سنن البيهقي(٥/١٨١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*سل الله العافية*
قال  الإمام أحمد إبن حنبل - رحمه الله:-*

"كنت أحفظ القرآن،فلما طلبت الحديث اشتغلت ، فقلت: متى؟
*فسألت الله أن يمن علي بحفظه،ولم أقل"في عافية" ،فما حفظته إلا في السجن والقيود،فإذاسأل  ت الله حاجة فتقول:*
*" في عافية"."*_

_المصدر:/ مناقب الإمام أحمد لأبن الجوزي- ص ( 39 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾‏قال القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى
 :

" طلبُ العلمِ فضيلةٌ عظيمةٌ ومرتبةٌ شريفةٌ لا يوازيها عمل".

 (الجامع لأحكام القرآن 8/276

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ ‏قال العجلي رحمه الله:

يا ابن آدم في كل يوم تُؤتى رزقك وأنت تحزن! وينقص عمرك وأنت لا تحزن؛ تطلب ما يطغيك وعندك ما يكفيك.

ادب الدين والدنيا [190]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_قـال الإمـام ⁧ إبـن الـقـيـم ⁩ -  رحـمـه اللَّه تـعـالى:-*_

من الآفات الخَفِيَّة العامَّة أن يكون العبدُ في نِعمة أَنعَم اللهُ بها عليه واختارها له، فيَمَلُّها العبدُ ويَطلُب الانتقال منها إلى ما يَزعُم لِجَهْلِه أنه خيرٌ له منها."*_


_المصدر/{‏الفوائد لأبن القيم.  (ص: 180)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن الملقن - رحمه الله تعالى :

إذا صار أسافل الناس رؤوسًا فقد طاب الموت !
المعين على تفهم الأربعين (١٢٠/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمٰن السعدي رحمه الله - :

 *عش يومك ودع(غيرك)* ❗

 *إياك والتحسر على الأمور الماضية* التي لم تُقَدَّر لك ؛ من فقد صحة ، أو مال ، أو عمل دنيوي ونحوها ، 

↩• - وليكن *همُّك في إصلاح عمل يومك* ؛ فإن الإنسان ابن يومه لا يحزن لما مضى ، ولا يتطلع للمستقبل حيث لا ينفعه التطلع ،

↩ - و *عليك بالصدق ، والوفاء* بالعهد ، والوعد و *الإنصاف* في المعاملات كلها ، و *أداء الحقوق* كاملة موفرة ؛ بنفس مطمئنة وإيمان صادق خالص ، 

↩ - و *اشتغل بعيوبك* وشؤونك عن عيوب الناس وشؤونهم ، 

↩ - و *عامل كلَّ أحدٍ بحسب ما يليق* بحاله من كبير وصغير ، وذكر وأنثى ، ورئيس ومرؤوس ،

↩ - و *كن رفيقًا رحيمًا* لكل أحد حتى للحيوان البهيم ؛ فإنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء ، 

↩- و *كن مقتصدًا* في أمورك كلها ، 
↩ - و *افتح ذهنك لكل فائدة دينية أو دنيوية*❗ ".
مجموع مؤلفاته(٢٥٨/٢١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

(وزدناهم هدى)
زادهم الله عز وجل هدى
لأن الله تعالى يزيد الذين يهتدون هدى
وكلما ازددت عملا بعلمك
زادك الله هدى أي زادك الله علما.

تفسير سورة الكهف ص26

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمـام ابن تيمية رحمـه*
*الله في شرحه للحديث :*

*✍  عَـنْ أبـي يَحْيَى صُهَـيْبِ إبْنِ*
*سِنَانٍ قَالَ ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله ﷺ :* 

( والذي نفسۑ بيده لا يقضي الله
للمؤمن بقضــاءٍ ، إلاّ كان خيــرًا له
وليس ذلك لأحـدٍ إلا للمــؤمن ، إن
أصابته سَرَّاء فشكر ، كان خيرًا له
وإن أصابته ضَرَّاء فصبر كان خيرًا
له ) .

*  رواه الإمام مسلم .*

( فالمــــؤمن الذي مَــنّ اللهُ علــيه
بالشكـــر والصـــبر ، يكــون جمـيع
القضاء خـيرًا لـه ، بخـلاف من لـم
يشكـر ، ولـم يصـبر ) .

*  جامع المسائل - ٢٨٤/٤ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
لابد للسَّالِك من تقصير وغفلة، فيستغفر
الله ويتوب إليه، فإن العبد لو اجتهد
مهما اجتهد لا يستطيع أن يقوم لله
بالحق الذي أوجبه عليه فما يسعـى إلا
الإستغفار والتوبة عقيب كل طاعة.

مجمــوع الفتاوى (٨٥٠/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال التابعي قتادة رحمه الله تعالى :

خيرُ الرزق 

ما لا يطغيك

ولا يلهيك

[ تفسير الطبري ٢٠ / ٥١٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله:

(ومن الأمور النافعة:
 أن تعرف أن *أذية الناس* لك وخصوصاً في *الأقوال السيئة*، لا تضرك بل *تضرهم*، إلا إن *أشغلت نفسك في الاهتمام بها، وسوغت لها أن تملك مشاعرك*❗ فعند ذلك تضرك كما ضرتهم، *فإن أنت لم تضع لها بالاً لم تضرك شيئا*ً)


[الوسائل المفيدة ص ٣٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - :*


يا أبا عبدالله ؛ ألا ترى الباطل كيف ظهر على الحق ؟*

فقال :

« *كلا ، إن ظهور الباطل على الحق أن تنتقل قلوبنا من الهدى إلى الضلالة ، وقلوبنا بعد لازمة للحق* » .


[ مناقب الإمام أحمد لابن الجوزي (ص٣١٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♦قال ابن مسعودٍ رضي الله عنه:


أنتم في زمانٍ يقودُ الحقُّ الهوىَ، وسيأتي زمانٌ يقود الهوى الحقَّ؛ فنعوذُ بالله من ذلك الزمان.

♦الجامع لأحكام القرآن ٩-٢٠٨♦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله:
‏«لا ينبغي للعاقل المؤمن أن يحتقر شيئا من أعمال البر،  فربما غفر له بأقلها».‏{التمه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - الواجب على الإنسان أن يتحرز من الفتن ، ولا سيما مطالعة الكتب المنحرفة فكريًا أو خلقيًا ، لأن بعض الناس يقرأ الكتاب ويقول : أنظر ما عنده ، فإذا به يعصف به في الهاوية ، ولهذا نحذر طالب العلم الصغير أن يقرأ كتب أهل البدع ، أو كتب أهل الضلال ، حتى يترعرع ويعرف أن عنده من العلم ما يدفع به شبهات هؤلاء .

【 التعليق على صحيح مسلم  (٤٦٨/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 

من قنع طاب عيشه 
ومن طمع طال طيشه

[سير أعلام النبلاء (٢١/٣٧٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

" أشبه الأشياء بالدنيا الظل ، تحسب له حقيقة ثابتة وتحسبه ساكناً ، وهو في تقلص وانقباض ، وتتبعه لتدركه فلا تلحقه " . 

 *عدة الصابرين ( ٤٣٦ )*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى :
وأقل ما تستفيده من الجليس الصالح وهي فائدة لا يستهان بها 
أن تكف بسببه عن السيئات  والمعاصي .
بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٥٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف :

 *أفضل الذخائر أخ وفي* 

[ *أدب الدنيا والدين ص١٦١*]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*{ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها}*

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:*

  *" ومن ذلك - أي : من الإفساد في الأرض - ((الوقوف ضد دعوة السلف))  ".*

 *فتاواه (١٠/٧٥٥)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
أَوْثِق غَضبَك بسِلسِلَة الحِلْم؛ فإنه كَلْبٌ إنْ أُفْلِتَ أَتْلَف.

الفوائد لابن القيم: (ص: 51)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم النخعي رحمه الله : *إني لأرى الشيء أكرهه ؛ فما يمنعني أن أتكلم فيه إلا مخافة أن أبتلى بمثله* .


[ شعب الإيمان (9/118) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم - رحمه الله -:

*" هو أن تَبلغَه [ أي الحُجَّة ] فلا يكونُ عندَه شيءٌ يقاومُها*"*

▪الإحكام في أصول الأحكام ( ١ / ٧٣-٧٤ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحارث المُحَاسبي:

  *"المراقَبة عِلمُ القلب بِقُرْب الرَّبّ ، كلَّما قَويَت المعرفة بالله ؛ قويَ الحياء من قُربه ونظره "* 


[كلمة الإخلاص - لابن رجب ( ١/٤٨ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن الجوزي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

*• - قال يحيىٰ بن معاذ  : ( سقم الجسد بالأوجاع وسقم القلوب بالذنوب فكما لا يجد الجسد لذة الطعام عند سقمه فكذلك القلب لا يجد حلاوة العبادة مع الذنوب  ) .*

【 ذم الهوىٰ                      (٦٨/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله في ((بهجة قلوب الأبرار وقرة عيون الأخيار في شرح جوامع الأخبار)) (ص 148): ((من لم يترك ما لا يعنيه ، فإنه *مسيء* في إسلامه وذلك شامل *للأقوال* *والأفعال* المنهي عنها نهي تحريم أو نهي كراهة)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــال الإمــام الذهبــﮯ رحمـہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ :


▣ إذا وقعــت الفتن فتمســك بالســنة 

« والــزم الصمــت » 

ولا تخــض فيما لا يعنيك 


⚪ وما أشكــل عليك فــرده إلى اللــہ ورسولــہ 

وقـف وقـل :

 اللــہ أعلــم 



 السير 【 20/141

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(أول تلبيس إبليس عَلَى الناس صدهم عَنِ العلم لأن العلم نور فَإِذَا أطفا مصابيحهم خبطهم فِي الظلم كيف شاء)

ابن الجوزي|تلبيس إبليس ص(283)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَل - رحمه الله تعالى :

‏اسْتَغْنِ عَنِ النَّاسِ ، لَمْ أَرَ مِثْلَهُ ، الْغِنَى مِنَ الْعَافِيَةِ .

‏ المبدع في شرح المقنع (٤٧/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*⁦✍ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ العلامة ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ رحمهُ اللّٰه :*

ﻓﻤَﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻻً ﺑاللّٰه ﻭﺑﺬﻛﺮﻩ ﻭﻣﺤﺒَّﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺣﻴﺎﺗِﻪ ، ﻭﺟﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﺣﻮَﺝ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺭُﻭﺣﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ اللّٰه ، ﻭﻣَﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻻً ﺑﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺻﺤَّﺘﻪ ، ﻓﻴﻌﺴﺮُ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﺷﺘﻐﺎﻟﻪ ﺑاللّٰه ، ﻭﺣﻀﻮﺭﻩ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺕ ، ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺪﺭﻛﻪ ﻋﻨﺎﻳﺔُ ﺭﺑِّﻪ ، ﻭﻷﺟﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﺪﻳﺮًﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﻗﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﻠﺰﻡ ﻗﻠﺒَﻪ ﻭﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﺫﻛﺮَ اللّٰه ﺣﻴﺜُﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻷﺟﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻠَّﺤﻈﺔ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺇﻥ ﻓﺎﺗﺖ ﺷﻘِﻲَ ﺷﻘﺎﻭﺓ ﺍﻷﺑﺪ ، ﻓﻨﺴﺄﻝ اللّٰه ﺃﻥ ﻳُﻌﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻛﺮﻩ ﻭﺷﻜﺮﻩ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺩﺗﻪ .

*ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﺮﺗﻴﻦ (٣٠٨)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن المبارك :
عن حذيفة بن اليمان:

إن ‎الحق ثقيل وهو مع ثقله مريء.

 والباطل خفيف وهو مع خفته وبيء.

وترك ‎الخطيئة أيسر من طلب ‎التوبة.

 ورب ‎شهوة ساعة أورثت حزنا طويلا.

الرقائق 743

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[ذم التقليد وأثره السيء]

قال الصنعاني رحمه الله تعالى:

"الناس ما زالوا أعداءً لأئمة الاستدلال، وقاصرين نظرهم على تقليد الرجال، ومن عمل بالدليل شنُّوا عليه غارات القال والقيل، ورموه بكل قولٍ وعملٍ وبيل"

[العدة شرح العمدة ٢٠/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي:

إذا انقطعت الأعمال بالموت،
وطويت صحيفة العبد فأهل العلم
حسناتهم تتزايد كلما انتفع بإرشادهم، 
واهتدي بأقوالهم وأفعالهم
فحقيق بالعاقل الموفق أن ينفق فيه
نفائس أوقاته، وجواهر عمره،
وأن يعده ليوم فقره وفاقته.

 الفتاوى السعدية (١١٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قَالَ شداد بن أوس:
• - رضي الله عنه وأرضاه - :

• - يا أيها الناس، لا  تتهموا الله في قضائه، فإن الله لا  يبغي على مؤمن ، فإذا نزل بأحدكم شيء مما يحب : فليحمد الله ، وإذا نزل به شيء مما يكره : فليصبر ويحتسب ؛ فإن الله عنده حسن الثواب.

【 تفسير ابن أبي حاتم  (٨٤٤/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفقيه حبيش بن مبشر - رحمه الله:

"قعدتُ مع أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين والناسُ متوافرون؛ فأجمعوا أنهم *لا يعرفون رجلًا صالحًا بخيلًا !*".

 طبقات الحنابلة (1/ 147).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*《 أهل البدع والضلالة ومن تشبه بالعلماء وليس منهم ، فيجوز بيان جهلهم ، وإظهار عيوبهم ، تحذيراً من الاقتداء بهم 》.*

الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير ( 36 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*العفــو*

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:

"أفضل أخلاق المؤمن العفو"

[الآداب الشرعية (٧١/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*حفظ العمر* 

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
"من علم أن العمر بضاعة يسيرة يسافر بها إلى البقاء الدائم في الجنة لم يضيعه "

[حفظ العمر (٥٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله تعالى- :
" أمنية أهل الفسق وأهل الإلحاد ، أن يختلف
أصحاب الخير ؛ لأنه لايوجد سلاح أشد فتكاً من الخلاف "

المصدر: الشرح الممتع ( ١٠١/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عبد البر في الانتقاء (١٥٩) :

سئل الشافعي :
أي الأشياء أوضع للرجال ؟
فقال :
"كثرة الكلام ، وإذاعة السرّ ، والثقة بكل أحد. "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *قال يزيد بن حكيم - رحمه الله:*

ما هِبتُ أحدًا قطّ ، هيبتي رجلاً ظلمتُه
وأنا أعلم ، أنه لا ناصر له إلاّ الله ، يقول لي :
حسبي الله ،،، الله بيني وبينك

 *انظر : الكبائر ص (١٠٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلَّامة محمود شاكر رحمه الله تعالى :
⠀
وماذا ينفع الدِّفاع عن النَّفس مع من لا يتورَّع من كذبٍ ولا يتجافى عن قذف النَّاس بما يعلم أنَّه ليس فيهم . 
⠀
جمهرة المقالات ( ٢ / ١٠٠٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ *قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله تعالى - :-*

" لا يفلح صاحب كلام أبداً ،  علماء الكلام زنادقة " .

 *"تلبيس إبليس"(ص:٨١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: 

 *"نحن لا نعرف الحق بكثرة الرجال وإنما نعرف الحق بموافقة الكتاب والسنة "* 

الشرح الممتع (٣٧٩/٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 

*"‏إذا أراد الله إتمام نعمته على عبده عرَّفه نعمته الحاضرة وأعطاه من شكره قيداً يقيدها به حتى لا تشرد*

        *فإنها تشرد بالمعصية، وتُقيّد بالشكر."*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

فوائد الفوائد صـ395

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*"‏فالمعيشة الضَّنك لازمةٌ لمن أعرض عن ذكرِ الله الذي أنزله على رسوله ﷺ في دنياه وفي البرزخ ويوم معاده. "*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

الداء والدواء [١٨٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❍ قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه :

( لا تعجلوا بمدح الناس ولا بذمهم ؛ فلعلّ ما يسرُّكم منهم اليوم يَسُوءُكم غدًا )

[ شعب الإيمان / ٦۱٧٧ ]
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✒قال العلاّمة البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:*

*إن عبيد الشهوات لا يتحررون أبدًا، فلا تصدّقوا أن من تغلبه شهواته يستطيع أن يغلب عدوًا في موقف !*
*ابدأوا بتحرير أنفسكم من نفوسكم وشهواتها ورذائلها، فإذا انتصرتم في هذا الميدان فأنتم منتصرون في كل ميدان.!*
____________________
آثار الإمام محمد البشير
 الإبراهيمي (٣٠٨/٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
الذي يدين به المسلمون من أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول إلى الثقلين: الإنس والجن، أهل الكتاب وغيرهم، وأن من لم يؤمن به فهو كافر مستحق لعذاب الله مستحق للجهاد، وهو مما أجمع أهل الإيمان بالله ورسوله عليه.
الجواب الصحيح ٣٦٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قتيبة عبد الله بن مسلم الدينوري المتوفى سنة 276هـ - رحمه الله: 

*«وقد كنا زمانًا نعتذر من الجهل، فقد صرنا الآن نحتاج إلى الاعتذار من العلم.*

*وكنا نُؤمل شكر الناس بالتنبيه والدلالة، فصرنا نرضى بالسلامة.*

*وليس هذا بعجيب مع انقلاب الأحوال، ولا يُنكر مع تغير الزمان.*
*وفي الله خلف وهو المستعان.»*

(إصلاح غلط أبي عبيد في غريب الحديث) ص (46)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن باديس رحمه الله  :

" من النَّاس قوم كأنَّما هم يمتُّون إلى الشَّيطان بنَسب، أو يتَّصلون به بسَبب، يكرَهون الوئَام والسَّلام، ويحِبون الفُرقة والخِصام، فإذا هبَّت ريح خِلاف -ومِن أمثالهم هبَّت-  صيَّروها إعصارَا، وإذا اتَّقد قَبس فتنَة -ومثلهم أوقَد- صيَّروه نارَا، خُلقوا للفِتنة ولها يعمَلون، ونبَغوا في الشَّر وإيَّاه يريدون.
أما من عرفَهم من الفُطناء -وما أقلَّهم- فهو من كَيدهم على خطرٍ مبين، وأما من لم يَعرفهم من الجُهلاء –وهم كثير- فهو بخُلتهم من الهَالكين، وهاهي علاماتهم لمن أراد أن يَعرِفهم فيحذَرهم:
ينتَابون المجالس من غير حاجَة، ويفتتحون الكلام في النَّاسِ من غير سُؤال، ويُطنبون في غير مُطنَب، ويعظِّمون الصَّغير من الأقوَال والأفعَال، ثم إذا مَدحوا أطرَوا وأسرَفوا، وإذا ذمُّوا أقذَعوا وربَّما قذَفوا.
وإن شئت علامتَهم بكلمات: فقِيلٌ وقال وكثرة السُّؤال، وبكلمتَين: الإقلاق والنِّفاق. "

◄[ الإمام ابن باديس-رحمه الله-، المنتقد، ع4، ص3]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله  :

‏إنَّ صَاحِبَ ⁧‫الصِّدْقِ‬⁩ مَعَ اللَّهِ ،

‏لَا تَضُرُّهُ ⁧‫الْفِتَنُ‬⁩ . 

‏【 فتح الباري  ٤٨٣/٦) 】

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال الإمام ابن باديس رحمه الله  :
> 
> " من النَّاس قوم كأنَّما هم يمتُّون إلى الشَّيطان بنَسب، أو يتَّصلون به بسَبب، يكرَهون الوئَام والسَّلام، ويحِبون الفُرقة والخِصام، فإذا هبَّت ريح خِلاف -ومِن أمثالهم هبَّت-  صيَّروها إعصارَا، وإذا اتَّقد قَبس فتنَة -ومثلهم أوقَد- صيَّروه نارَا، خُلقوا للفِتنة ولها يعمَلون، ونبَغوا في الشَّر وإيَّاه يريدون.
> أما من عرفَهم من الفُطناء -وما أقلَّهم- فهو من كَيدهم على خطرٍ مبين، وأما من لم يَعرفهم من الجُهلاء –وهم كثير- فهو بخُلتهم من الهَالكين، وهاهي علاماتهم لمن أراد أن يَعرِفهم فيحذَرهم:
> ينتَابون المجالس من غير حاجَة، ويفتتحون الكلام في النَّاسِ من غير سُؤال، ويُطنبون في غير مُطنَب، ويعظِّمون الصَّغير من الأقوَال والأفعَال، ثم إذا مَدحوا أطرَوا وأسرَفوا، وإذا ذمُّوا أقذَعوا وربَّما قذَفوا.
> وإن شئت علامتَهم بكلمات: فقِيلٌ وقال وكثرة السُّؤال، وبكلمتَين: الإقلاق والنِّفاق. "
> 
> ◄[ الإمام ابن باديس-رحمه الله-، المنتقد، ع4، ص3]


الله اكبر كانه يصف قوم نراهم بكثرة في المنتديات ومواقع التواصل ليس لهم شغل إلا الطعن والهمز واللمز في العلماء والدعاة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا 


نعم هذا حال اكثرهم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

-‏فمَن ترك جميل الثياب بُخلاً بالمال:
‏[لم يكن له أجر].

-‏ومَن تركه متعبِّداً بتحريم المباحات:
‏[كان آثماً].

-‏ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله واستعانة على طاعة الله:
‏[كان مأجورا].

‏ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء:
‏[كان آثما].

‏[مجموع الفتاوى -٢٢/١٣٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام في بيان التلبيس ٤/ ٣٢٤:
"كما قد يسأل الرجل مالايصلح وهو من الاعتداء في الدعاء مثل أن يسأل منازل الأنبياء ونحو ذلك ،فإن الله قادر على ذلك ،ولكن مسألة هذا عدوان"أ.هـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▣ ﻗـــﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺪﻱ
            رحـمہ الله تعالـــﮯ

« ﻭﻋـﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮَّﺣْﻤَـﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟـﻮﺩﺓ ﻓـﻲ ﻗـﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻌـﺒﺪ، ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜـﻮﻥ ﻣـﺤﺒًّﺎ ﻟﻮﺻـﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺨـﻴﺮ ﻟﻜـﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻠـﻖ ﻋﻤـﻮﻣًﺎ ، ﻭﻟﻠـﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﺧﺼـﻮﺻًﺎ ، ﻛـﺎﺭﻫًﺎ ﺣﺼـﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺸـﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻀـﺮﺭ ﻋﻠـﻴﻬﻢ، ﻓﺒﻘـﺪﺭ ﻫـﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒـﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻜـﺮﺍﻫﺔ ﺗﻜـﻮﻥ ﺭﺣﻤـﺘﻪ »


 بهـجة ﻗﻠـﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺑـﺮﺍﺭ (صـ 189)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام بن رجب الحنبلي -رحمه الله- :

"لابد للإنسان " أي : ولو عاصيا " من الأمر  بالمعروف ، والنهي  عن المنكر، ولو لم يعظ إلامعصوم من الزلل ، لم يعظ الناس ، بعد ﷶ ﷲ أحد "

اللطائف ص ۱٩ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لعبدالله ابن المبارك
- رحمه الله - :
اجمع لنا حسن الخُلق في كلمة ؛
قال :
" ترك الغضب ".
[جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب 363]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن القيّم - رحمه الله -

*السلف مجمعون على أن العالِم لا يستحق أن يسمى ربانيا حتى يعرف الحق ويعمل به ويعِّلمه.*
‏
▪ زاد المعاد ٣/ ٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الناس لا يفصل بينهم النزاع إلا كتاب منزّل من السماء، وإذا رُدّوا إلى عقولهم فلكل واحد منهم عقل


 شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
"القلب السليم الذي قد سلم من كل شهوةٍ تُخالف أمر الله ونهيه ،
ومن كل شبهة تُعارض خبره "
 أغاثة اللهفان (١/٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*« إنَّ أهل السنَّة لم يقل أحدٌ منهم: إنَّ إجماع الأئمَّة الأربعة حُجَّةٌ معصومةٌ، ولا قال: إنَّ الحقَّ منحصرٌ فيها وأنَّ ما خرج عنها باطلٌ، بل إذا قال مَن ليس مِن أتباع الأئمَّة، كسفيان الثوريِّ، والأوزاعي،ِّ والليث بنِ سعدٍ، ومَن قبلهم مِن المجتهدين قولًا يخالف قولَ الأئمة الأربعة رُدَّ ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله ورسوله، وكان القولُ الراجحُ هو الذي قام عليه الدليل » .*

|[«منهاج السنَّة» لابن تيمية (٣/ ٤١٢)]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن حزم 

( *فترى الْفَاضِل يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس فضلاء*، وَترى النَّاقِص يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس نقصاء، وَترى كل من ذكر شَيْئا يحض عَلَيْهِ يَقُول وَأَنا أفعل أمرا كَذَا و *كل ذِي مَذْهَب يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس موافقين لَهُ❗)* .

‏⁧‫

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺧﺎﻃﺒﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻠﻮﻥ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺳﻼﻣﺎ}
‏ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻬﻞ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﻻ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻫﻮ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ

‏(ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺹ ١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ربيعة الرأي رحمه الله : *ليس الذي يقول الخير ويفعله ؛ بخير من الذي يسمعه ويقبله* .


[ جامع بيان العلم وفضله (٢٢٤٤) ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ابن حزم 
> 
> ( *فترى الْفَاضِل يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس فضلاء*، وَترى النَّاقِص يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس نقصاء، وَترى كل من ذكر شَيْئا يحض عَلَيْهِ يَقُول وَأَنا أفعل أمرا كَذَا و *كل ذِي مَذْهَب يود لَو كَانَ النَّاس موافقين لَهُ❗)* .
> 
> ‏⁧‫






رحم الله ابن حزم أي عقل أوتي هذا الرجل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نابغة زمانه رحم الله ابا محمد وغفر الله له ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَـال خَالـد بن معدَان -رحمَـه الله تَعـَالَـى-:

” إِذا فـتحَ لأحدكم باب خَـير فَليسرع إِليـهِ 
فَإنه لا يَـدري مَتى يغلق عنـه “

سير أعلام النبلاء ٥٤٠/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ربيعة- شيخ اﻹمام مالك- : المروءة مروءتان فللسفر مروءة، وللحضر مروءة؛

فأما مروءة السفر:
1-فبذل الزاد 
2- وقلة الخلاف على الأصحاب 
3- وكثرة المزاح في غير مساخط الله.

وأما مروءة الحضر:
1- فاﻹدمان إلى المساجد
2- وكثرة اﻹخوان في الله
3- وقراءة القرآن.

روضة العقلاء ص/ 232.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين : 

الـدنيا هـي حـياتنا التـي نعيـش فـيها وسـميت دنيـا لسـببين :
①- السـبب الأول: أنـها أدنـى مـن الآخـرة لأنـها قـبلها كـما قـال تعـالى : { وللآخـرة خـير لـك مـن الأولـى }
②- السـبب الثانـي: أنـها دنيـئة ليـست بشـيء بالنـسبة للآخـرة 


 ريـاض الصالحين ج ٣ص٣٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" كنت لا أزال أعجب من صبر أحمد بن حنبل وقد ضُرب بين يدي المعتصم بالسياط حتى غشي عليه؛ فلم يتحول عن رأيه ؛ فعلمت...أنه لم يجعل من نفسه للضرب معنى الضرب، ولا عرف للصبر معنى الصبر الآدمي؛ ولكنه وضع في نفسه معنى ثبات السنة وبقاء الدين، وأنه هو الأمة كلها لا أحمد بن حنبل! ".

‏الرافعي، وحي القلم | ( ٢ / ١٤٤ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ: وسَمِعْتُ دَاوُدَ يَقُوْلُ: قَالَتْ حُكَمَاءُ الهِنْدِ:

لاَ ظَفَرَ مَعَ بَغْيٍ، وَلاَ صِحَّةَ مَعَ نَهْمٍ، وَلاَ ثَنَاءَ مَعَ كِبْرٍ، وَلاَ صَدَاقَةَ مَعَ خِبٍّ ، وَلاَ شَرَفَ مَعَ سُوءِ أَدَبٍ، وَلاَ بِرَّ معَ شُحٍّ، وَلاَ مَحَبَّةَ مَعَ هُزءٍ، وَلاَ قَضَاءَ مَعَ عَدَمِ فِقْهٍ، وَلاَ عُذْرَ مَعَ إِصرَارٍ، وَلاَ سِلْمَ قَلْبٍ مَعَ غِيبَةٍ، وَلاَ رَاحَةَ مَعَ حَسَدٍ، وَلاَ سُؤْدُدَ مَعَ انتِقَامٍ، وَلاَ رِئَاسَةَ مَعَ عِزَّةِ نَفْسٍ وَعُجْبٍ، وَلاَ صَوَابَ مَعَ تَركِ مُشَاوَرَةٍ، وَلاَ ثَبَاتَ مُلْكٍ مَعَ تَهَاوُنٍ.

السير ٧/٤٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــال الامـام ابن حزم رحمـه الله تعالـى :-

❐ أكثــروا من قول : « لا إله إلا الله » فإنها ألفاظ تتم بحركة اللسان دون حركة الشفتين ، فلا يشعر بذلك الجليس .

 التلخيص لوجوه التخليص【 ١٠٠/١ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه اللّٰه تعالى:

*ولولا جهلُ الأكثرين بحلاوة هذه اللَّذة -لذَّة العلم- وعِظم قدرها ، لتجالدوا عليها بالسُّيوف ولكن حُفَّت بحجابٍ من المكاره ، وحُجبوا عنها بحجابٍ من الجهل ، ليختصَّ الله لها ما يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم .

مفتاح دار السَّعادة ١ /١٠٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :
*"ولذا تجد مَن أكثرَ مِن سَماعِ القصائدِ لطَلب صَلاحِ قلبهِ تنقص رغبتهُ في سَماعِ القرآنِ ، حتى ربَما كرِهَــهُ "*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 543/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

*من ملأ قلبه من الرضا بالقدر ملأ الله صدره غنى وأمناً وقناعة، وفرغ قلبه لمحبته والإنابة إليه والتوكل عليه.*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

مدارج السالكين ٢٠٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــــال الشيخ ابـن عـثيمين
رحـمه الله:

*ومـــن أكبــر الأســـباب لاســتقامة القــلب وســلامته ، كثــــرة قــــراءة الـــقرآن*

فتـاوى نـور علـى الـدرب (12\20).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عامر بن عبد قيس:

أحببت الله حباً سهَّلَ عليَّ كل مصيبة، ورضاني في كل قضية.

حلية الأولياء [٩۰/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتب بعض العلماء لأخ له: 
"قد أصبح بنا مِنْ نعم الله مالا نحصيه، مع كثرة ما نعصيه، فلا ندري أيهما نشكر: أَجَمِيل مانَشَر، أم قبيح ماسَتَر؟!".

[ عُِدَةُ الصابرين لابن القيم: 282 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«عِلَّةٌ نَشَأَت في هذه الأيام؛ وهي أن الذين في قلوبهم زيغٌ قد وجدوا من القوة المادية وسلطان الدول الأجنبية ما يُزَيِّن لهم نشر دعايتهم الهازلة، فصادَفَت من بعض الأحداث أفئدةً هواء، فباضت فيها وفرَّخَت، وأَخَذَ الإلحاد يَدرُجُ على ألسنتهم، وصفاقة المُجَّان بارزة على وجوههم. 
*وقد ينظر بعض أهل العلم إلى أن هذه الفتنة لم يسبق لها مثيل فيما سلف، فيهابُ سطوتها، ويحسبها نارًا لا يمكن إطفاؤها، فيذوب أمامها، ويولِّيها ظهره يائسًا* !
*وما هذه الفتنة إلا جولة باطل!*».

 موسوعة أعمال محمد الخضر حسين (٥/ ٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪كان مالك رحمه الله كثيراً ما يتمثل :

وخير أمور الدين ما كان سنة
             وشر الأمور المحدثات البدائع.

ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك "للقاضي عياض"(٨٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ولا يجوز أن يُتّبع أحد في خطأ يتبيّن أن الكتاب والسنة بخلافه، ومازال لائمه الصحابه و التابعين الذين لهم في الأمة لسان صدق و هم عند الأمه من اكابر أولياء الله المتقين أقوال خفيت عليهم فيها السنه فلا يتبعون فيها ولا يُساء القول فيهم لأجلها؛ بل لا بد من اتباع الحق و تعظيم أهل الإيمان والتقوى وهذا أصل مستقر بين أهل الاسلام).

الرد على الشاذلي (ص: ٢٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عون رحمه الله : *إذا غلب الهوى على القلب ؛ استحسن الرجل ما كان يستقبحه* !


[ الإبانة الصغرى (٢٣١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *الصفة الفارقة بين المؤمن والمنافق : هو الصدق* .


[ الفتاوى (٧٥/٢٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"لا تستصعب مخالفة الناس والتحيّز إلى الله ورسوله ولو كُنتَ وحدَك؛ فإنَّ الله معك".

‏[ابن القيّم رحمه الله - الفوائد/ صـ ٣١٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الحارث رحمه الله 
سألتُ الإمامَ أحمدَ في أمر حدث ببغداد ، وهمَّ قومٌ بالخروج ، فقلت : يا أبا عبد الله ما تقول في الخروج مع هؤلاء ؟
فقال : سبحان الله !! الدماء الدماء !! لا أرى ذلك ، الصبر على ما نحن فيه خيرٌ من الفتنة تُسفَكُ فيها الدماء وتُستباحُ فيها الأموال وتُنتَهَكُ فيها المحارم .
فقلت : يا أبا عبد الله أليس هم في فتنة ؟
قال : وإن كان !! فإنما هي فتنة خاصة ، فإذا وقع السيف عمت الفتنة وانقطعت السبل ، الصبر على هذا ويسلم لك دينك .
【 السنة للخلال ( ١ - ٨٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عون رحمه الله : *إذا غلب الهوى على القلب ؛ استحسن الرجل ما كان يستقبحه* !


[ الإبانة الصغرى (٢٣١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي 
‏رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

*‏من عرف معنىٰ : *لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " ، وعمل بمقتضاها ، ‏حفظه الله من ⁧‫شياطين‬⁩ الجن  و الإنس* .

‏الدعوة إلىٰ الله (٣٥/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

توقير النص الشرعي بالوقوف عند مقتضاه ، وعدم التقدم بين يديه ، معلم جليل من معالم تعظيم السلف للنص الشرعي ، بل كان منهاج حياة لهم ، في صور يُضرب بها المثل وتحيا بها الأجيال .

(تعظيم النص الشرعي ص101)
د .حسن بخاري

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاّمة السعدي رحمه الله : 

(من *أعظم المكاسب* وأجل المغانم٠٠كسب *صداقة الأخيار* .. و *اغتنام أدعيتهم* في الحياة وبعد الممات) . 

مجموع الفوائد١٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪‏قال البغوي - رحمه الله تعالى -:
*« الأقدار غالبة والعاقبة غائبة فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يغتر بظاهر الحال ولهذا شرع الدعاء بالثبات على الدين وحسن الخاتمة ».*
____________
المصدر :
*[ شرح السنة (130/1) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي زين العابدين:
العالِم النحرير يُنقذ قومه
                  من بدعةٍ وضلالة ومغارم
أما الجهول إذا بدا متعالمًا
                        قاد الجميع إلى ردى متفاقم

"التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب" ( 132)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي - رحمه الله تعالى - :*

*( إنّ المؤمن لا بد أن يفتن بشي من الفتن - المؤلمة الشاقة عليه ليمتحن إيمانه ، كما قال الله تعالى :*

*﴿ أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ ✵ وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ ﴾ ،*

*ولكنَّ الله يلطف بعباده المؤمنين في هذه الفتن ، ويصبرهم عليها ، ويثيبهم فيها ، ولا يلقيهم في فتنة مهلكة مضلة تذهب بدينهم ؛ بل تمر عليهم الفتن وهم منها في عافية )  .*


* (تفسير ابن رجب (٢١٢/٢)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

"ولا ريب أن لذة العلم أعظم اللذات، و اللذة التي تبقى بعد الموت وتنفع في الآخرة هي لذة العلم بالله والعمل له وهو الإيمان به"

مجموع الفتاوى | ١٦٢/١٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 
رحمه ﷲ :

الذي يجيز أن يكون الإنسان حر الاعتقاد،

يعتقد  ما شاء من ‎#الأديان فهو  كافر .

فتاوى العثيمين ٩٩/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إسماعيل بن عبيد: لما حضرت أبي الوفاة ، جمع بنيه وقال:

‏يا بني عليكم بسلامة ⁧‫الصدر‬⁩ للمسلمين ، 

‏فوالله ما خرجت من الباب ولقيت مسلماً،

‏ إلا وأحب له ⁧‫الخير‬⁩.

‏حلية الأولياء [٨٩/٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
« انظر من سبقك من أصحابك؛ بالأمس كانوا معك يتمتعون ويأكلون كما تأكل ويشربون كما تشرب، والآن هم في أعمالهم مرتهنون .
- وأنت سيأتي عليك هذا، طالت الدنيا أم قصرت قال تعالى
{ يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه }
- فانتهز الفرصة يا أخي، انتهز الفرصة لا ينفعك يوم القيامة لا مال ولا بنون ولا أهل، لا ينفعك إلا أن تأتي الله بقلب سليم »
 شرح رياض الصالحين (١٥٤/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه :

*" إنما أعطاكم الله الدنيا لتطلبوا بها الآخرة ، ولم يعطيكموها لتركنوا إليها ".*


 [البداية والنهاية(٢٤١/٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" من الآفات الخفية العامة أن يكون العبد في نعمة أنعم الله بها عليه واختارها له، فيملها ويطلب الانتقال منها إلى ما يزعم لجهله أنه خير له منها، وربه برحمته لا يخرجه من تلك النعمة، ويعذره بجهله وسوء اختياره لنفسه، حتى إذا ضاق ذرعا بتلك النعمة وسخطها وتبرم بها واستحكم ملله لها سلبه الله إياها‏.‏

فإذا انتقل إلى ما طلبه ورأى التفاوت بين ما كان فيه وما صار إليه، اشتد قلقه وندمه وطلب العودة إلى ما كان فيه.

فإذا أراد الله بعبده خيرًا ورشدًا أشهده أن ما هو فيه نعمة من نعمة عليه ورضَّاه به وأوزعه شكره عليه .. فإذا حدثته نفسه بالانتقال عنه استخار ربِّه استخارة جاهل بمصلحته عاجز عنها، مفوِّض إلى الله طالب منه حسن اختياره له‏ ". انتهى

ابن القيم رحمه الله - كتاب الفوائد (1:199)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✨ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

فَإِنَّ الْكَمَالَ الْإِنْسَانِيَّ مَدَارُهُ عَلَى أَصْلَيْنِ: 

مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ، وَإِيثَارِهِ عَلَيْهِ.

وَمَا تَفَاوَتَتْ مَنَازِلُ الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا بِقَدْرِ تَفَاوُتِ مَنَازِلِهِمْ فِي هَذَيْنِ الْأَمْرَيْنِ، 

وَهُمَا اللَّذَانِ أَثْنَى اللَّهُ بِهِمَا سُبْحَانَهُ عَلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِ بِهِمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَاذْكُرْ عِبَادَنَا إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُولِي الْأَيْدِي وَالْأَبْصَارِ} 
[سُورَةُ ص: ٤٥] .

✨ فَالْأَيْدِي: الْقُوَّةُ فِي تَنْفِيذِ الْحَقِّ، 

✨ وَالْأَبْصَارُ: الْبَصَائِرُ فِي الدِّينِ، 

فَوَصَفَهُمْ بِكَمَالِ إِدْرَاكِ الْحَقِّ وَكَمَالِ تَنْفِيذِهِ، وَانْقَسَمَ النَّاسُ فِي هَذَا الْمَقَامِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، فَهَؤُلَاءِ أَشْرَفُ الْأَقْسَامِ مِنَ الْخَلْقِ وَأَكْرَمُهُمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى.

الْقِسْمُ الثَّانِي: عَكْسُ هَؤُلَاءِ، مَنْ لَا بَصِيرَةَ لَهُ فِي الدِّينِ، وَلَا قُوَّةَ عَلَى تَنْفِيذِ الْحَقِّ، وَهُمْ أَكْثَرُ هَذَا الْخَلْقِ، وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ رُؤْيَتُهُمْ قَذَى الْعُيُونِ وَحُمَّى الْأَرْوَاحِ وَسَقَمُ الْقُلُوبِ، يُضَيِّقُونَ الدِّيَارَ وَيُغْلُونَ الْأَسْعَارَ، وَلَا يُسْتَفَادُ مِنْ صُحْبَتِهِمْ إِلَّا الْعَارُ وَالشَّنَارُ.

القِسْمُ الثَّالِثُ: مَنْ لَهُ بَصِيرَةٌ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَعْرِفَةٌ بِهِ، لَكِنَّهُ ضَعِيفٌ لَا قُوَّةَ لَهُ عَلَى تَنْفِيذِهِ وَلَا الدَّعْوَةِ إِلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا حَالُ الْمُؤْمِنِ الضَّعِيفِ، وَالْمُؤْمِنُ الْقَوِيُّ خَيْرٌ وَأَحَبُّ إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُ.

 الْقِسْمُ الرَّابِعُ: مَنْ لَهُ قُوَّةٌ وَهِمَّةٌ وَعَزِيمَةٌ، لَكِنَّهُ ضَعِيفُ الْبَصِيرَةِ فِي الدِّينِ، لَا يَكَادُ يُمَيِّزُ بَيْنَ أَوْلِيَاءِ الرَّحْمَنِ وَأَوْلِيَاءِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بَلْ يَحْسَبُ كُلَّ سَوْدَاءَ تَمْرَةً وَكُلَّ بَيْضَاءَ شَحْمَةً، يَحْسَبُ الْوَرَمَ شَحْمًا وَالدَّوَاءَ النَّافِعَ سُمًّا.

( من كتاب الجواب الكافي ١/ ٩٢ * ٩٣ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام :
 فأما العلوم: فهم ( أمة محمد ) أحذق في جميع العلوم من جميع الأمم، حتى العلوم التي ليست بنبوية ولا أخروية، كعلم الطب - مثلاً - والحساب، ونحو ذلك، هم أحذق فيها من الأمتين، ومصنفاتهم فيها أكمل من مصنفات الأمتين، بل أحسن علماً وبياناً لها من الأولين الذين كانت هي غاية علمهم، وقد يكون الحاذق فيها من هو عند المسلمين منبوذاً بنفاق وإلحاد، ولا قدر له عندهم، لكن حصل له بما يعلمه من المسلمين من العقل والبيان ما أعانه على الحذق في تلك العلوم، فصار حثالة المسلمين أحسن معرفة وبياناً لهذه العلوم من أولئك المتقدمين» (انظر: الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح، طبعة دار العاصمة، 6/22)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قيل لعلي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - :

   *يا أبا الحسن ! صف لنا الدنيا ؟ فقال :*

        *حلالها حساب ، وحرامها النار .*

        اللزهد لإبن أبي الدنيا (٢٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الذهبي رحمه الله:
‏علامة المخلص الذي قد لا يحب شهرة ، ولا يشعر بها أنه إذا عوتب في خطأ ، لا يبرئ نفسه ؛ بل يعترف ويقول: رحم الله من أهدى إلي عيوبي ، ولا يكن معجبا بنفسه ؛ يشعر بعيوبها.

‏( سير أعلام النبلاء )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال *الإمام الصنعاني* رحمه الله :

*" الناس ما زالوا أعداء لأئمة الاستدلال ،*
*وقاصرين* نظرهم على تقليد الرجال ،
*ومن عمل بالدليل* 
*- شنّوا عليه* غارات القال والقيل ، 
*- ورموه بكل* قول وعمل وبيل " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

"فالشفاعة الحسنة إعانة على خير يحبه الله ورسوله؛ من نفع من يستحق النفع ودفع الضر عمن يستحق دفع الضرر عنه، والشفاعة السيئة إعانته على ما يكرهه الله ورسوله، كالشفاعة التي فيها ظلم الإنسان أو منع الإحسان الذي يستحقه"

مجموع الفتاوى | ٦٥/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

"من تكلم في الدين بلا علم كان كاذباً، وإن كان لا يتعمد الكذب"

مجموع الفتاوى | ٤٤٩/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

"البيان بيان القلب واللسان، كما أن العمى والبكم يكون بالقلب واللسان"

نقض المنطق | صـ ٣٢٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السعدي رحمه الله :

الإلحاح في الدعاء كُلَّ وقت مع قوة الرجاء ،
 سبب لحصول مطالب الدنيا والآخرة .

الرياض النضرة : 179

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -

*« فالحذر الحذر أيّها الرجل من أن تَكره شيئًا ممّا جاء به الرسولُ ﷺ ،*

*أو تَرُدَّهُ لأجل هواك ، أو انتصاراً لمذهبك ، أو لشيخك ، أو لأجل اشتغالك بالشهوات ، أو بالدنيا » .*

 «مجموع الفتاوى (228/16 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر:
"إني لأتعجب ممن يجلس خاليًا عن الاشتغال"
أي: الاشتغال بالعلم والقراءة والكتابة 

‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الشيخُ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - :
.
*أما والشعبُ كما نعلم الآن؛ أكثرهُم مفرِّطٌ في الواجبات، وكثيرٌ مُنتهِك للحُرمات، ثم يريدون أن يُولِّيَ الله عليهِم خُلفاءَ راشدين، فهذا بَعيد.*

شرحُ رِياض الصَّالحين - (٣/٢٣٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله : *يا هذا ! إن أردت أن تعرف قدرك عند الملك ؛ فانظر بم تشتغل* !


[ الزهر الفاتح (٢٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :

" أهل السنة والجماعة يقولون في كل فعل وقول لم يثبت عن الصحابة : هو بدعة ؛ لأنه لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه ، لأنهم لم يتركوا خصلة من خصال الخير إلا وقد بادروا إليها " انتهى

"تفسير ابن كثير" (7 / 278-279)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله:

{{ *الدنيا زائلة والجنة والنار ما ينبغي للعاقل أن ينساهما* }}

مجموع مؤلفات الشيخ (٢٥/٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: 

 *"كن من خمسة على حذر ، من لئيم إذا أكرمته ، وكريم إذا أهنته ، وعاقل إذا أحرجته ، وأحمق إذا مازحته ، وفاجر إذا مازجته " .* 

[الآداب الشرعية (٢١٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واعلم أن الزمان أشرف من أن يضيع
منه لحظة فإن في*الصحيح عن رسول
الله ﷺ*أنه قال:*من
قال: (سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده؛
غرست له بها نخلة في الجنة).
فكم يضيع الآدمي من ساعات يفوته
فيها الثواب الجزيل.

صيد الخاطر (ص٤٩٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل وسئل عن ⁧‫التواضع‬⁩ ماهو؟

‏فقال:*
‏أن تخضع للحق وتنقاد له، ولو*سمعته من*صبي قبلته، 

‏ولو*سمعته من*أجهل ⁧‫الناس‬⁩ قبلته منه.

‏الحلية (١١٦٣٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حبر الأمة الصحابي عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما : 

صاحب المعروف لا يقع ، فإن وقع وجد متّكأً

- عيون الأخبار  (٣٣٩/١ ) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *لا تدعي ما لا تحسن و لا تعرف*) 
قال الإمام عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي رحمه الله : 

خرج علينا علي بن أبي طالب وهو يقول : *ما أبردها على الكبد* ، فقيل له : وما ذلك ؟ قال : *أن تقول للشيء لا تعلمه : الله أعلم*❗ .

( جامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر رحمه الله جـ ٢ صـ ٤٩ ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام محمد الأمين الـشنقيطي -رحمه الله- عن يوم ‎الجمعة:*

*فعلينَا أن نُعْطي هذا اليوم حقّهُ منَ الذكر والدعاء ، مما يليقُ منَ العبادات اشفاقًا أو تزوداً لهذا اليوم لا أن نجعله موضع النُّزهة واللّعب والتفريط* 

 *أضواء البيان (١٦٤/٨)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر في كتابه التمهيد (367:8) عند شرحه لحديث الوَبَاء الذي وقَع بالشَّام، ورجَع عنه عمَر بن الخطاب ولم يدخُلْها:



"فيه دَليلٌ على أن المسْألة إذا كان سَبيلها الاجْتهادَ، ووقع فيها الاخْتلافُ، لم يَجزْ لأحَد الْقائِلين فِيها عَيبُ مُخالفِه، ولا الطّعنُ عَليه؛ لأنَّهم اخْتلَفوا (يقْصِد الصَّحابة) وهم القُدوة، فلم يعِب أحدٌ منهم على صاحِبه اجْتهادَه، ولا وجَد علَيه في نفْسه.

إلى الله الشَّكْوى وهُو المسْتعان على أمَّة نحْن بين أظْهُرها، تَستحلُّ الأَعْراضَ والدِّماءَ، إذا خُولِفَت فيما تجيءُ به من الخَطإ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله : *يا هذا ! إن أردت أن تعرف قدرك عند الملك ؛ فانظر بم تشتغل* !


[ الزهر الفاتح (٢٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : *إذا وجدتم سُنة لرسول الله ﷺ ؛ فاتبعوها ؛ ولا تلتفتوا إلى أحد* .


[ ذم الكلام للهروي (٣٩٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

 " أما بلغك أنَّ الجلود إذا استُشْهِدتْ  نطقتْ ، أما علمتَ أنَّ النَّار للعصاة خُلِقَتْ  ؟؟ " .

           التبصرة ٦٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو إسحَاق القِيرَوانِي رحمــه الله تعالـۍ :

▪️ قال بعض الحكماء : 

إيَّاك والعَجَلَة؛ فإنَّ العرب كانت تكنِّيها أمَّ الندامة :
 لأنَّ صاحبها يقول قبل أن يعلم، ويجيب قبل أن يفهم، ويعزم قبل أن يفكِّر، ويقطع قبل أن يقدِّر، ويحمد قبل أن يجرِّب، ويذمُّ قبل أن يخبر.
ولن يصحب هذه الصِّفة أحدٌ إلَّا صحب النَّدامة، واعتزل السَّلامة .

* زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب|٩٤٢/ ٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 ( الطاعة تجلب للعبد بركات كلِّ شيء ، والمعصية تمحق عنه كلَّ بركة ) .

 طريق الهجرتين : ( ١/ ٥٤٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

محمــد بن صالح العثيميـــن
- رحمــہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ -

❐ قال رحمـہ اللـہ : بعض الناس عندما يتكلمــون على فوائد العبادات يحولونها إلى فــوائد دنيوية. 

➠ فمثلا يقولــون : فـﮯ الصلاة رياضة وإفادة لﻷعصاب.  وفـﮯ الصيام فائدة إزالة الرطوبة وترتيب الواجبات.

❒ والمفروض ألا نجعل الفوائـــد الدنيوية هـﮯ الأصل، لأن الله لم يذكر ذلك فـﮯ كتابـہ .

☜  بل ذكر أن الصلاة : تنهـﮯ عن الفحشاء والمنكر. وعن الصوم أنــہ سبب للتقوى.

▣ المصـــدر :
 القول المفيـــد【 ١٣٨/٢ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

‏" اخرج بأولادك إلى البر وكفى، وأما أن يؤتى بهم إلى هذه الملاهي وفيها الاختلاط، وفيها السفهاء الذين يغازلون النساء، وفيها الثياب التي لا يحل للمرأة لبسها؛ فإنه لا يحل أن يأتي إليها إلا إذا كان قادراً على إزالة المنكر "

‏اللقاء الشهري ٧٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

"أصول الخَطايا كلها ثلاثة: 
١ - الكِبْر وهو الذي أَصَار إبليس إلى ما أَصَاره، 
٢ - والحرص وهو الذي أَخرج آدم من الجنة، 
٣ - والحسد وهو الذي جرّأ أحَدَا بني آدم على أخيه.

فمن وقي شر هذه الثلاثة فقد وقى الشر، فالكفر مِنَ الكِبْر، والمعاصي من الحرص، والبَغْي والظلم من الحسد"

الفوائد | صـ ٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

"وليس للقلوب سرور ولا لذة تامة إلا في محبة الله والتقرب إليه بما يحبه ولا تمكن محبته إلا بالإعراض عن كل محبوب سواه، وهذا حقيقة لا إله إلا الله"


مجموع الفتاوى | ٢٨/٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#وصية_ثمينة

◾ قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :

#يجب على الإنسان أن ينظر في نفسه هل هو ناصر لأخيه غيبًا ومشهدًا، أو لا ينصره إلا في مشهده، ثم يأكل لحمه في غيبته، إن كان كذلك فهو مشبه للمنافقين، وبعيد من المؤمنين، لأن المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض، يدافع بعضهم عن بعض، ويعذر بعضهم بعضًا، ويلتمس له العذر ولا يحب أن يناله شيء .

اتعليق على اقتضاء الصراط(٤٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال زيْنُ الدّين العِراقي:
( بلغني عن بعض العلماء أنه تكلّم عن ترْكِ الصّلاة عمدا
ثم قال:
" وترك الصلاة عمدا مما فرَضه الفقهاء لكنها لم تقع "
ثمّ علّق العِراقيُّ:
وكان هذا العالِم غير مُخالِطٍ للناس..
ونشأ عند أبيه مشتغلاً بالعِلم من صِغره حتى كَبر )

طرح التثريب (٢/١٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

*"لفظ المجمل والمطلق والعام كان في اصطلاح الأئمة كالشافعي وأحمد وأبي عبيد وإسحاق سواء" ..*

 مجموع الفتاوى (٧ / ٣٩١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بكر بن عبد الله رحمه الله : *إذا رأيتم الرجل موكلاً بعيوب النَّاس ، ناسيا لعيبه = فاعلموا أنَّه قد مُكِرَ به* .

[ صفة الصفوة (3/249) ]


 وقال أبو حاتم البستي رحمه الله : *من اشتغل بعيوب الناس عن عيوب نفسه : عمي قلبه ؛ وتعب بدنه ؛ وتعذر عليه ترك عيوب نفسه* !

[ روضة العقلاء (125) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ قال الإمام النووي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - فإن أراد بيان غلطه لئلا يقلد، أو بيان ضعفه في العلم لئلا يغتر به ويقبل قوله، فهذا ليس غيبة بل نصيحة واجبة يثاب عليها إذا أراد ذلك. 

 [الأذكـار (١ /٥٣٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود –رحمه الله-:*

‏«لو أن رجلا جلس على ظهر الطريق ومعه خرقة فيها دنانير، لا يمر إنسان إلا أعطاه دينارا، وآخر إلى جانبه يكبر الله تعالى، لكان صاحب التكبير أعظم أجرا»

‏ حلية الأولياء (٤/٢٠٤)

‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*« من بنى الكلام في العلم على الكتاب والسنة ، والآثار المأثورة عن السابقين ،*
*فقد أصاب طريق النبوة » .*

             |[ الفتاوى (٣٦٣/١٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ رحمه الله:

«لَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْفَوَاحِشِ مَرَضٌ فِي الْقَلْبِ فَإِنَّ الشَّهْوَةَ تُوجِبُ السُّكْرَ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى عَنْ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ: {إنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ}».

 [مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨٨/١٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - ‏وكلما استوحشت في تفردك فانظر إلى ‏الرفيق السابق ، واحرص على اللحاق ‏بهم، وغض الطرف عمن سواهم ؛ فإنهم ‏لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا، وإذا صاحوا ‏بك في طريق سيرك فلا تلتفت إليهم ؛ ‏فإنك متى التفت إليهم أخذوك وعاقوك.

【 مدارج السالكين           (٢١/١) 】
‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄༅༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول شيخ الإسلام*ابن تيميّة :
الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هو طريق أئمة الدين ومشايخه ، فمن لم يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر لم يكن من شيوخ الدين ولا ممن يُقتدى به.
مجموع الفتاوى ٥١٠/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي رحمه اللّه:

*ولا يحتقرنّ فائدة يراها أو يسمعها في أيِّ فنٍّ كانت؛* 
*بل يبادر إلى كتابتها،*
*ثم يواظب على مطالعة ما كتبه..*

 المجموع (٣٩/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
وليحذر كل الحذر من طغيان (أنا) و(لي) و(عندي) فإن هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة ابتلى بها ابليس وفرعون وقارون، ف(أنا خير منه) لابليس، و(لي ملك مصر) لفرعون، و(إنما اوتيته على علم عندي) لقارون.
وأحسن ماوضعت(أنا) في قول العبد : أنا العبد المذنب الخطاء المستغفر المعترف ونحوه.
و(لي) في قوله:لي الذنب ولي الجرم ولي الفقر والمسكنه.
وعندي في قوله:(اغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي).
زاد المعاد ٥٥٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

دواؤه :

1⃣ – الالتجاء إلى الله
2⃣ – ودوام التضرع والدعاء
3⃣ – وأن يتعلم الأدعية المأثورة ويتوخى 
الدعاء في مظان الإجابة
مثل :
• آخر الليل
• وأوقات الأذان والإقامة
• وفي سجوده
• وفي أدبار الصلوات

4⃣ – ويضم إلى ذلك الإستغفار
فإنه من استغفر الله ثم تاب إليه ، متعه متاعاً 
حسناً إلى أجل مسمى

5⃣ – وليتخذ ورداً من الأذكار طرفي النهار ، ووقت النوم

6⃣ – وليصبر على ما يعرض له من الموانع والصوارف ، فإنه لا يلبث أن يؤيده الله بروح منه ، ويكتب الإيمان في قلبه

7⃣ – وليحرص على إكمال الفرائض من 
الصلوات الخمس بباطنه وظاهره
فإنها عمود الدين

8⃣ – وليكن هِجِّيراه : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، فإنه بها :
• يحمل الأثقال
• ويكابد الأهوال
• وينال رفيع الأحوال ولا يسأم من الدعاء

 [مجموع الفتاوى (214/1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العالم الرباني محمد بن سيرين - رحمه الله - :
 *إنَّ أكثر الناس خطايا أكثرهم ذكرًا لخطايا الناس*❗ .
[المجالسة وجواهر العلم (٦/٨٦) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اتخذ الإمامُ القيرواني كلبَ حراسة
فقيل له: إن الإمام مالكا كره الكلب في الحضر
فقال: لو أدرك مالك هذا الزمن لاتخذ أسدا على باب داره

منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري -رحمه الله- : « إن لقيت الله تعالى بسبعين ذنبًا فيما بينك و بين الله تعالى دون الشرك ؛ أهون عليك من أن تلقاه بذنب واحد بينك و بين العباد » ٱه*.

تنبيه الغافلين , (1/ 380) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " فإن الإنسان إذا لم يخف من الله اتبع هواه، ولا سيما إذا كان طالبا ما لم يحصل له، فإن نفسه تبقى طالبة لما تستريح به وتدفع الغم والحزن عنها، وليس عندها من ذكر الله وعبادته ما تستريح إليه وبه، فيستريح إلى المحرمات من فعل الفواحش وشرب المحرمات وقول الزور، وذكر مجريات النفس والهزل واللعب، ومخالطة قرناء السوء وغير ذلك، ولا يستغني القلب إلا بعبادة الله تعالى ".

مجموع الفتاوى) 1 / 44.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المنذر :الأشياء على الإباحة ولا يجوز حظر شيء منها إلا بحجة.
الإشراف ٣/٤٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن بطال - رحمه الله - :
"الخير ينبغي أن يبادَر به، فإن الآفات تعرض، والموانع تمنع، والموت لا يؤمَن، والتسويف غير محمود "
فتح الباري لابن حجر ٢٦١/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
الحكم بين الناس في عقائدهم وأقوالهم أعظم من الحكم بينهم في مبايعهم وأموالهم .
درء تعارض العقل والنقل ( ٤٦٤/٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وابن سينا - وإن كان أقرب الى الاسلام منهم - ففيه من الإلحاد بحَسَبِهِ . 

درء التعارض لابن تيمية ( ٣ / ٢٧٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✅ قال أبو بكر الطرطوشي المالكي _رحمه الله :

_"وإذا رأيت إنساناً جُبِل عَلى الخِلاف ، إن قُلت لاَ قال نَعم ، وإن قُلت نَعم قَال لاَ ، فألحِقهُ بعالم الحَمير ! ."_

  [ سراج الملوك : ( صــ259 ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى:

‏"وقوع الذنب على القلب كوقوع الدهن في الثوب، إن لم تُعجّل غسله وإلا اتسع".

‏[المدهش:٣٥٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الدنيا مجاز، والآخرة وطن، والأوطار إنّما تُطلبُ في الأوطان.

(ابن القيم).
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " فإن الإنسان إذا لم يخف من الله اتبع هواه، ولا سيما إذا كان طالبا ما لم يحصل له، فإن نفسه تبقى طالبة لما تستريح به وتدفع الغم والحزن عنها، وليس عندها من ذكر الله وعبادته ما تستريح إليه وبه، فيستريح إلى المحرمات من فعل الفواحش وشرب المحرمات وقول الزور، وذكر مجريات النفس والهزل واللعب، ومخالطة قرناء السوء وغير ذلك، ولا يستغني القلب إلا بعبادة الله تعالى ".

(مجموع الفتاوى) 1 / 44.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله -:

" العُمدة العظمى في كل عبادة تصحيحُ النية ".

الاقتراح (ص٣٥٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ‎ابن باز رحمه اللَّه -:

«فاحذروا رحمكم الله اتباع الهوىٰ،
والإعراض عن الهدىٰ، وعليكم بالتمسك
بالحق والدعوة إليه،والحذر ممن خالفه،
لتفوزوا بخيري الدنيا والآخرة.»

مجمـوع الفتاوى (١٥٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله -:

" و َلَأَن نموت فرادى ، لا رابطة لنا ولا جامعة لنا ، لانعصي الله و رسوله في مسألةٍ واحدةٍ ، خيرٌ لنا من أن نجتمع على الضلال ، و على منهجٍ يقرِّرونه ، ويعلمون أنهم يخالفون فيه الشرع في كثيرٍ من أوامره ".

سلسلة الهدى والنور ،
شريط(٤٠١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ). [سورة التوبة 38]

 قال ابن السماك رحمه الله: 
(الدنيا كلها قليل، والذي بقي منها قليل، والذي لك من الباقي قليل، ولم يبق من قليلك إلا قليل).


 "سير أعلام النبلاء" (330/8)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن الحسن البصري رحمه الله أنه رأى قوما يزدحمون على حمل نعش بعض الموتى الصالحين، فقال: 
في عمله فنافسوا.

قال ابن رجب: 
يشير إلى أن المقصود الأعظم متابعته في عمله، لا مجرد الازدحام على حمل نعشه.

فتح الباري لابن رجب ١٧٩/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قد حضر احمد بن حنبل فسمع كلام الحارث المحاسبي فبكى ثم قال : لا يعجبني الحضور وإنما بكى لان الحال اوجبت البكاء وقد كان جماعة من السلف يرون تخليط القصاص فينهون عن الحضور عندهم وهذا على الإطلاق لا يحسن اليوم لانه كان الناس في ذلك الزمان متشاغلين بالعلم فرأوا حضور القصص صادا لهم واليوم كثر الاعراض عن العلم فانفع ما للعامي مجلس الوعظ يرده عن ذنب ويحركه الى توبة . وإنما الخلل في القاص 
فليتق الله عز وجل . 

صيد الخاطر ص ١٠٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الشيخ الـمحدث حماد الأنصاري 
            - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*《 إن أهل*العلم ينصحون طالب*العلم*إذا رحل لطلب العلم*أن لا يأخذ*العلم*عن عالم أو شيخ حتى يعرف عقيدته ،*

*فإن كانت عقيدة سلفية أخذ عليه*العلم ،*وإن كان خلاف ذلك فلا 》.*

[ المجموع في ترجمته (2/585) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ‎#ابن_تيمية :

اجْتِهَادَاتِ السَّلَفِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ كَانَتْ أَكْمَلَ مِنِ اجْتِهَادَاتِ  الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ , وَأَنَّ صَوَابَهُمْ أَكْمَلُ مِنْ صَوَابِ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ , وَخَطَأَهُمْ أَخَفُّ مِنْ خَطَأِ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ"
منهاج السنة 6 / 80

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام تقي الدين علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي رحمه الله تعالى " المتوفى 756 "  

( ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﺴﻨﺖ ﻓﺘﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺃﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻦ ﻭﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺸﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺎﺑﻦ ﺩﻗﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ ﺭﺃﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺨﻄﻪ، ﺳﺌﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﺍﻫﺐ ﻫﻞ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺿﺎﺑﻄﻪ؟ ﻓﻜﺘﺐ :
" ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺑﻂ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺷﻴﺌﺎﻥ :
ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻤﺎ : *ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺄﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻠﺪ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻳﻘﺘﻀﻲ ﺧﻼﻑ ﻣﺬﻫﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﻠﺪﻩ .*
ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ : *ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺸﺮﺡ ﺻﺪﺭﻩ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﺘﺴﺎﻫﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﻨﻪ،* ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮﺕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ " : ﺍﻹﺛﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ " ، ﻓﺈﺫﺍﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺄﻟﺔ ﻧﺺ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ـ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﻧﺎ ـ ﻣﻨﺸﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺭ ﺟﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺷﺎﺀ، ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻋﻠﻢ ." ﻧﻘﻠﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﻪ )  

" ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻝ " 
( 1/ 383)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كان الحسن البصري رحمه الله إذا أُخبر عن أحد بصلاح قال : كيف عقله* ؟!


[ الآداب الشرعية (٢١٢/٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي - رضي الله عنه -: 

*《 البخل جلباب المسكنة، وربما دخل السخيُّ بسخائه الجنة 》.*

|[ الآداب الشرعية (٣/٣١٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية :" ومن تدبر أحوال العالم وجد كل صلاح في الأرض فسببه توحيد ﷲ وعبادته، وطاعة رسولهﷺ .. وكل شر في العالم وفتنة وبلاء وقحط وتسليط عدو وغير ذلك ؛ فسببه مخالفة الرسولﷺ- والدعوة إلى غير ﷲ ومن تدبر هذا حق التدبر وجد هذا الأمر كذلك". 
مجموع الفتاوى 15/25

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(الغلو في الاشتغال بالغير❗) 
قال العالم الرباني محمد بن سيرين - رحمه الله - :
إنَّ أكثر الناس خطايا أكثرهم ذكرًا لخطايا الناس*❗ .
[المجالسة وجواهر العلم (٦/٨٦) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺣﺒﺎﻥ البستي ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ:

*"ﻭﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ اﻟﺤﻮﺍﺋﺞ ، ﻷﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺧﺎﺀ ﺃﺻﺪﻗﺎﺀ، ﻭﺷﺮ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺫﻝ ﻹﺧﻮﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ".*

‏( ﺭﻭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻼﺀ ص٢٢١ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (الاقتضاء ٢/٣١٥) :
" فليس كل من متّعه الله برزق أو نصر، إما إجابة لدعائه، وإما بدون ذلك، يكون ممن يحبه الله ويواليه، بل هو سبحانه يرزق المؤمن والكافر، والبر والفاجر، وقد يجيب دعاءهم ويعطيهم سؤلهم في الدنيا، وما لهم في الآخرة من خلاق". انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو بكر الآجري عند ذكره لتحريم استماع المزامير :
جميع هذا محرم بُعث النبي ﷺ بمحق هذا وبطلانه ، لأنه من أمر الجاهلية ، فحرمه الله عز وجل كله ، وهذا كله وزيادة فقد كثر في الناس ، وهو مكسب الفساق ، ويجدون من يعينهم على هذا !

الجامع لكتب الإمام الآجري ٨٢٤/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العلامة أبو شامة المقدسي رحمه الله تعالى المتوفى سنة 665 للهجرة : 

( وينبغي لمن نَظَمَهُ الله سبحانه في سِلك العلماء أن يعرف قدر نعمته عليه ،  فقد قربه من درجة النبوة بما أسداه إليه ،  فلا يحزن لما يفوته من أمر الدنيا ،  فما آتاه الله خير مما أوتي أهلها ،  ولايتبرم بما ينزل به من مصائبها فإن ذلك من علامات قبوله ولحوقه بسلفه ،  فقد جاء في الحديث : " أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء، ثم العلماء، ثم الصالحون،  وفي رواية :"  النبيون، ثم الأمثل،  فالأمثل " . )  

"  خطبة الكتاب المؤمل للرد إلى الأمر الأول " 
( ص  : 92)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال شيخ اﻹسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى* 

" إذا ناجى العبد ربه في السَّحَر واستغاث به ، وقال : ( يا حي يا قيوم لا إله إلا أنت برحمتك أستغيث ) أعطاه الله من التمكين ما لا يعلمه إلا الله “ .

*[ مجموع الفتاوى : ( ٢٤/٢٨) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
والإنسان ينبغي له دائماً 
     أن يسأل الله أن يجعلهُ مباركاً 
     أينما كان في قوله وفعله 
     حتى يكون فيه الخير 
     في نفسه وفي فعله .

التعليق على منتقى الأخبار (٣ / ١٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم ، رحمه الله :

( أعظـم الناس خُذلَاناً : 
من تعـلّق بغير اللّه ).

مدارج السالكين ( 458 / 1 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: التفكر في الآيات الشرعية "القرآن والسنة" يزيد في الإيمان بلا شك، لكن يحتاج إلى أن يكون الإنسان بصيرا في أحكام الشرع حتى يعرف الحكمة في الأشياء التي شرعها الله، وهذا يخفى على بعض الناس، ولاسيما من أعرض عن ذكر الله عز وجل فإنه لا يفتح له باب المعرفة.
(شرح العقيدة السفارينية / ص408).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الثعالبيُّ في « ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب 216 »:
( وعهدي بالخوارزميِّ يقول: مَن رَوَى حَوليَّات زُهَير، واعتذارات النَّابغة، وأهاجي الحُطيئة، وهاشميَّات الكُمَيْت، ونقائض جرير والفرزدق، وخَمريَّات أبي نُوَاس، وزُهْديَّات أبي العتاهية، ومراثي أبي تمَّام، ومدائح البُحتريِّ، وتشبيهات ابن المُعتزِّ، وروضيَّات الصنوبري، ولطائف كُشاجم، وقلائد المتنبِّي، ولم يتخرَّجْ في الشِّعْرِ= فلا أشبَّ اللهُ تعالَى قَرْنَهُ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* عـن الإمــام وهــب إبن منبه_*
*_رضي الله عنه :_*

*ثلاث من كن فيه أصاب الخير :*

★  السخاء .
★  والصبر على الأذى .
★  وطيب الكلام .

*  سير أعلام النبلاء - ٤/٥٥٠ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

ولقد شاهدت من فراسة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - أمورا عجيبة . 
وما لم أشاهده منها أعظم وأعظم . 
ووقائع فراسته تستدعي سِفرا ضخما . 

أخبر أصحابه بدخول التتار الشام سنة تسع وتسعين وستمائة ، وأن جيوش المسلمين تُكسر ، وأن دمشق لا يكون بها قتل عام ولا سبي عام ، وأن كَلَب الجيش وحدته في الأموال . وهذا قبل أن يهم التتار بالحركة . 

ثم أخبر الناس والأمراء سنة اثنتين وسبعمائة لما تحرك التتار وقصدوا الشام : أن الدائرة والهزيمة عليهم . وأن الظفر والنصر للمسلمين . وأقسم على ذلك أكثر من سبعين يمينا . فيقال له : قل إن شاء الله . فيقول : إن شاء الله تحقيقا لا تعليقا . 

وسمعته يقول ذلك . قال : فلما أكثروا علي . قلت : لا تكثروا . كتب الله تعالى في اللوح المحفوظ . أنهم مهزومون في هذه الكرة . وأن النصر لجيوش الإسلام . قال : وأطمعت بعض الأمراء والعسكر حلاوة النصر قبل خروجهم إلى لقاء العدو . 

وكانت فراسته الجزئية في خلال هاتين الواقعتين مثل المطر . 

ولما طلب إلى الديار المصرية ، وأريد قتله - بعدما أنضجت له القدور ، وقلبت له الأمور - اجتمع أصحابه لوداعه . وقالوا : قد تواترت الكتب بأن القوم عاملون على قتلك . فقال : والله لا يصلون إلى ذلك أبدا . قالوا : أفتحبس ؟ قال : نعم ، ويطول حبسي . ثم أخرج وأتكلم بالسنة على رءوس الناس . سمعته يقول ذلك . 

ولما تولى عدوه الملقب بالجاشنكير الملك أخبروه بذلك . وقالوا : الآن بلغ مراده منك . فسجد لله شكرا وأطال . فقيل له : ما سبب هذه السجدة ؟ فقال : هذا بداية ذله ومفارقة عزه من الآن ، وقرب زوال أمره . فقيل : متى هذا ؟ فقال : لا تربط خيول الجند على القرط حتى تغلب دولته . فوقع الأمر مثل ما أخبر به . سمعت ذلك منه . 

وقال مرة : يدخل علي أصحابي وغيرهم . فأرى في وجوههم وأعينهم أمورا لا أذكرها لهم . 

فقلت له - أو غيري - لو أخبرتهم ؟ فقال : أتريدون أن أكون معرفا كمعرف الولاة ؟ 

وقلت له يوما : لو عاملتنا بذلك لكان أدعى إلى الاستقامة والصلاح . فقال : لا تصبرون معي على ذلك جمعة ، أو قال : شهرا . 

وأخبرني غير مرة بأمور باطنة تختص بي مما عزمت عليه ، ولم ينطق به لساني . 

وأخبرني ببعض حوادث كبار تجري في المستقبل . ولم يعين أوقاتها . وقد رأيت بعضها وأنا أنتظر بقيتها . 

وما شاهده كبار أصحابه من ذلك أضعاف أضعاف ما شاهدته . والله أعلم. اهـ


مدارج السالكين ٢ / ٤٩٠ - ٤٩١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة مرتضى الزبيدي رحمه الله تعالى : 

( *وما تحلى طالب العلم بأحسن من الإنصاف ، وترك التعصب .* ) 

" الرد على من أبي الحق وادعى أن الجهر بالبسملة من سنة خير الخلق  "
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى : 

( *طالب الحق في زماننا غريب ، و القائل به مهتضم الجانب ، وهذا لم يزل موجودا فيما بعد زمان التابعين إلى اليوم، فلنا في سلفنا الصالح أسوة ، غير أنه يجب علينا أن نتأدب بما أدب الله به نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .  وذلك أن نبث الحق إذا تعين علينا ، وليس علينا أن نأخذ بمجامع الخلق إليه . إذ ليس ذلك إلينا ، بل الله وحده هو الهادي والمضل .* ) 

  " فتاوي الشاطبي"  
( ص : 182) 
بتحقيق محمد أبو الأجفان
م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : *إن اللهَ بعث محمدًا بالحق ، وأنزل عليه الفرقان ، وفرض عليه الفرائض ، وأمره أن يُعلِّم أمته ؛ فبلَّغ رسالته ، ونصحَ أمته ، وعلمهم ما لم يكونوا يعلمون ، وبيَّن لهم ما يَجهلون ، فاتبعوه ولا تبتدعوا فقد كُفيتم ، كل مُحدثة بدعة ، وكل بدعة ضلالة* .


[ صون المنطق والكلام للسيوطي (78) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للأعمش ألا ترى كثرة طلاب الحديث ؟! فقال رحمه الله : *لا تنظر لكثرتهم ؛ ثلث يموتون ؛ وثلث يلحقون الأعمال ؛ وثلث من كل مئة يُفلح واحد* !


[ الجامع للخطيب (1/١٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :

 ( فالعبد دائما بين نعمةٍ من الله يحتاج فيها إلى شكر، وذنبٍ منه يحتاج فيه إلى استغفار .

وكلٌ من هذين من الأمور اللازمة للعبد دائما، فإنه لا يزال يتقلب في نعم الله وآلائه، ولا يزال محتاجا إلى التوبة والاستغفار ) .


 مجموع الفتاوى (٨٨/١٠) .

______________________________  __

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله :

من بركة العلم وآدابه الإنصاف فيه ومن لم ينصف لم يفهم ولم يتفهم .

" جامع بيان العلم وفضله ٥٣٠/١"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

'‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

" وبالله تزول الهمـوم ، والغموم ، والأحزان ؛ فلا همَّ مع الله ". 

الداء والدواء ٢٦٩‏.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: -

فلا بد من هذه الثلاثة :

*العلم ، والرفق ، والصبر .*
العلم قبل الأمر والنهي ،
 والرفق معه ، والصبر بعده .
~

الاستقامة [٢٣٣/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️العلامة شبلي النعماني الحنفي الهندي ت 1332 ..

لم يطلع على تراث ابن تيمية إلا في آخر حياته وبعد أن طالع تراث ومؤلفات ابن تيمية قال هذه الكلمات : 
إن التأليف عن حياة الإمام ابن تيمية لفريضة أولى .. سقط الغزالي والرازي من عيني بعد أن اطلعت على تراث هذا الرجل ! )

كتاب شبلي النعماني لمحمد الندوي 
( ص 213 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني -رحمه الله- :
" السنة لا تثبت بمجرد التجربة ، ولا يخرج بها الفاعل للشيء معتقدا أنه سنة عن كونه مبتدعا . وقبول الدعاء لا يدل على أن سبب القبول ثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فقد يجيب الله الدعاء من غير توسل بسنة ، وهو أرحم الراحمين ، وقد تكون الاستجابة استدراجا " .
انتهى من "تحفة الذاكرين" (ص 211) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام القرطبي في كتابه : " المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم " 
 ( 221 / 4)
عند شرحه لحديث : " الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة " 
 (  *المرأة الصالحة هي الصالحة في دينها ونفسها،  والمصلحة لحال زوجها .  وهذا كما قال في الحديث الاخر : " ألا أخبركم بخير مايكنز المرء؟  قالوا بلى.  قال : " المرأة الصالحة؛  التي إذا نظر إليها سرته ، وإذا غاب عنها حفظته، وإذا أمرها أطاعته* . )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتب الأوزاعي إلى قتادة رحمهما الله : *إن كانت الدار فرقت بيننا وبينكم ؛ فإن أُلفة الإسلام بين أهلها جامعة* .


[ السير (7/121) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الخليل بن أحمد : 

الدنيا أمد، والآخرة أبد .

نهجة المجالس (٢٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒الإمام الشَّافعي :

‏أظلمُ النَّاس لنفسه اللَّئيم ، 
‏إذا ارتفع جفا أقاربه ، وأنكر معارفه ، 
‏واستخفَّ بالأشراف ، وتكبَّر على ذوي الفضل .

‏سراج الملوك ٦٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحسن : عقوبة العالم موت قلبه ، قيل له : وما موت القلب ؟ 
قال : طلب الدنيا بعمل الآخرة.

جامع بيان أخذ العلم و فضله [ ص٤٨٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( ولايأخذ الطالب نفسه بما لايطيقه ،  بل يقتصر على اليسير الذي يضبطه، ويحكم حفظه ويتقنه . )  

*#الخطيب_البغداد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من اللطائف الجميلة ما ذكره الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله في كتابه : " الجامع لأخلاق الرواي وآداب السامع"  ( 241 / 1) 

( أن أبا العتاهية أتى لبعض إخوانه فقال له : أعرني دفتر كذا وكذا ،  فقال إني أكره ذلك.  *فقال له : أما علمت أن المكارم موصَلة بالمكاره ؟*  فدفع إليه الدفتر .  )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

فرقٌ بين من يقول لكَ بلسَانِه : إنِّى أُحبُّك ، ولا شاهدَ عليه من حَاله ، وبينَ من هو سَاكتٌ لا يتكلَّم وأنتَ تَرى شواهدَ أحواله كُلُّها ناطقةٌ بِحُبِّه لك! .

[ طريق الهجرتين : ( ص٣١٤ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ابْنُ الجَوْزِيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰه - :

" انْظُرْ إِلَىٰ حَالِكَ الَّذِيْ أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِ ، إِنْ كَانَ يَصْلُحُ لِلمَوْتِ وَالقَبْرِ ، فَتَمَادَى عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَصْلُحُ لِهَذَيْنِ ، فَتُبْ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْهَا وَارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ مَا يَصْلُحُ " . 

بُسْتَانُ الوَاعِظِيْن (١٩٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال حماد بن سلمة رحمه الله:

« *ليست اللعنة سوادًا يُرى في الوجه، إنما هي ألا تخرج من ذنب إلا وقعت في ذنب* ».

[العقوبات لابن أبي الدنيا | (ص 67)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ذكر الإمام أحمد زوجته فترحم عليها..

وقال: *مكثنا ٢٠ سنة ما اختلفنا في كلمة*

[السير ١١ | ٣٣٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍ قال القُرطُبيُّ - رحمه الله -. 

" كُـلُّ مَن جَلَسَ فِي مَجلِسِ مَعصِيةٍ ولم 
يُنكِر عَليهِم يَكُونُ مَعهُم فِي الوزرِ سَواء ".


[ أحكَامُ القُرآن || ٥ / ٤١٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما صاحب سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما نزل به الموت :

*هذه آخر ساعة من الدنيا ، اللهم إني أحبك فبارك لي في لقائك ، ثم مات*

[ الحلية ٢/٢٩٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :
 وقد يُحرم المرء من معرفة الدليل ، فيعتقد الحلال حراماً ، وهذه عقوبة له بحرمانه من العلم النافع .

【 مجموع الفتاوى          (١٥٣/١٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

"لما عرف الموفقون قدر الحياة الدنيا وقلة المقام فيها؛ أماتوا فيها الهوى طلباً لحياة الأبد". 

[الفوائد ص62].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والأمور المعلومة الفساد بالضرورة لا يجب على كل مستدل تقديرها ونفيها، فإن هذا لا غاية له ، وإنما يذكر الانسان من ذلك ما قد قيل أو خطر بالبال، فأما الذهن الصحيح الذي يعلم بالضرورة فساد مثل هذا التقدير فهو لا يورده على نفسه ولا يورده على غيره، وإنما يقع الإيراد عند الشك والاشتباه، فإن قُدِّر من الناس من يشك في هذا احتاج مثل هذا الى البيان، وقد قلنا إن الأسولة السفسطائية ليس لها حد محدود ولا عدّ معدود . 


درء التعارض لابن تيمية ( ٣ / ٢٨٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفارابي في إحصاء العلوم ص ٢٤
وهذا الاسم - السوفسطائية- اسم المهنة التي بها يقدر الانسان على المغالطة والتمويه والتلبيس بالقول والإيهام .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الصنعاني - رحمه اللّه - :  

" خير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه،
ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحًا فيهم “. 

"التنوير" (٥٢٨/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الرباني ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
ليس بين الناس أخوة إنسانية ، لكن بينهم
 جنسية إنسانية يعني أن الكافر من جنس
 المسلم في الإنسانية لكن ليس أخاه ومن زعم
 أن هناك أخوة إنسانية بين البشر فقد أبعد
 النجعة لأن الأخوة إما دينية وإما أخوة النسب

شرح بلوغ المرام ٢٢٢/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 
‏  حفظه الله : 

‏فالمعاصي :
‏تسبب الغضب،
‏وتسبب العقوبات والمثلات .

‏وما أهلك الأمم السابقة إلا ⁧‫المعاصي‬⁩ والمخالفات.

‏[تسهيل اﻹلمام (٥١٧/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب 
‏رحمه الله تعالى (توفي٧٩٥هــ) :

‏"احفظ الله يحفظك ".

‏وحفظ الله لعبده نوعان : 
‏حفظه في دنياه كحفظ بدنه وأهله وماله ، 

‏وحفظه في دينه من الشبهات‬⁩ و ⁧‫الشهوات‬⁩،

‏وهذا أشرف النوعين .

‏ جامع العلوم والحكم [٥٥٦] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة - رحمه الله - في "اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم" ص 310 عن الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - كَرَاهَة الرَّطَانة[الكلام الأعجمي]، وتسمية الشُّهُور بالأسماء الأعجَميَّة، والوَجه عند الإمام أحمد في ذلك كَرَاهة أن يَتَعَوَّد الرَّجل النُّطق بغير العَرَبيَّة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله* :

والله لو أن مؤمناً عاقلاً قرأ سورة الحديد وآخر سورة الحشر وآية الكرسي وسورة الإخلاص بتفكير وتدبر لتصدع من خشية الله قلبه وتحير في عظمة الله .

التذكرة في الوعظ ( *٧٣/١* )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ المُعَلّمِيّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - : 

*" وَهَلْ يَتَّهِمُ البُخَارِيَّ إِلاَّ مَجْنُوْنٌ "*

 { التَّنْكِيْل || ٣١/١ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال طاوس رحمه الله : *أحسنُ الناس صوتًا بالقرآن = أخشاهم لله عز وجل* .


[ زوائد الزهد (١١٩٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

• - إن على طالب العلم مسؤولية ليست هينة ، عليه أكثر من زكاة المال ؛ فيجب أن يعمل ويتحرك ويبث العلم والوعي في الأمة الإسلامية ، وإلا انحرفت عن شرع الله .

【 القول المفيد                  (١٥٥/١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

*وليعلم كل واحد منَّا أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي يتمنى أن يكون في كتابه زيادة حسنة أو نقص سيئة*
*وما ذلك اليوم ببعيد*
*الإنسان يمشي فيسقط ميّتًا،*
*ينام على فراشه فلا يقيمُه إلا الغاسل*

*فليتقِ اللهَ امرؤٌ وليُنْجِ نفسَه.*

سؤال على الهاتف ١ /  ٥١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أصاب محمدُ بن كعبٍ القُرَظِيُّ _رحمه الله_ مالًا، فقيل له: ادَّخِرْ لوَلَدِك، فقال: (لا، ولكن أدَّخِرُه لنفسي عند ربِّي، وأدَّخِر ربِّي لوَلَدِي)!.
.
"تأريخ الإسلام" ١٦٢/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : *إن اللهَ بعث محمدًا بالحق ، وأنزل عليه الفرقان ، وفرض عليه الفرائض ، وأمره أن يُعلِّم أمته ؛ فبلَّغ رسالته ، ونصحَ أمته ، وعلمهم ما لم يكونوا يعلمون ، وبيَّن لهم ما يَجهلون ، فاتبعوه ولا تبتدعوا فقد كُفيتم ، كل مُحدثة بدعة ، وكل بدعة ضلالة* .


[ صون المنطق والكلام للسيوطي (78) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميــة* :

 *فأطيب ما في الدنيا معرفتــه وأطيب ما في الآخرة النظر إليه سبحانــه* .

  *مجموع الفتاوى【 ١٦٣/١٤ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن الجوزي رحمـہ الله* :

 *لاعيش في الدنيا إلا للقنوع باليسير فإنه كلما زاد الحرص على فضـول العيش زاد الهم وتشتت القلب واستعــبد العبد ".*

 *صيد الخاطر 【 ٦٠٦ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله: 

(كنت أختلف إلى الفقهاء بمرو وأنا صبي، فإذا جئت *أستحي* أن أسلم عليهم، فقال لي مؤدب من أهلها:
 كم كتبت اليوم ؟
*فقلت: اثنين* -وأردت بذلك *حديثين-. فضحك من حضر المجلس*.
فقال شيخ منهم:
 *لا تضحكوا؛ فلعله يضحك منكم يوماً*).

[سير أعلام النبلاء ٤٠١/١٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما لا يكون بالله لا يكون، فإنه لا حول ولا قوة الا به، وما لا يكون له لا ينفع ولا يدوم، كما قال تعالى { وقدمنا الى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا } . 


درء التعارض لابن تيمية ( ٤ / ١٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله:
"وبالجملة فمن عرف الفنون وأهلها..لم يبقَ عنده شك أن اشتغال أهل الحديث بفنّهم لا يساويه اشتغال سائر أهل الفنون بفنونهم !"

أدب الطلب 126

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله- : 

❞ الكـتُب من خير ما يقتنيه الإنسان في حياته، سواء كان ينتفع بها مباشرة في الوقت الحاضر، أو لا ينتفع بها مباشرةً، أو لا ينتفع بها إلاَّ في المستقبل ❝.

• [ مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين (366/26) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" أما البخاري ، وأبو داود ، فإمامان في الفقه من أهل الاجتهاد .*
وأما مسلم ؛ والترمذي ؛ والنسائي ؛ وابن ماجه ؛ وابن خزيمة ؛ وأبو يعلى ؛ والبزار ؛ ونحوهم ؛ فهم على مذهب أهل الحديث ، ليسوا مقلدين لواحد بعينه من العلماء ، ولا هم من الأئمة المجتهدين على الإطلاق ، بل هم يميلون إلى قول أئمة الحديث كالشافعي ؛ وأحمد ؛ وإسحاق ، وأبي عبيد ؛ وأمثالهم " انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " (20/40)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ضمرةُ بنُ ربيعةَ: 
سألتُ سفيانَ الثوريَّ: أُصافحُ النَّصرانيَّ؟ 
قالَ: *نَعم، برِجلِكَ.*

المخلصيات (2129 / 3).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"قيل للإمام أحمد رحمه الله أيام المحنة:

يا أبا عبد الله، أوَلا ترى الحق كيف ظهر عليه الباطل

قال: كلا، إن ظهور الباطل على الحق أن تنتقل القلوب من الهدى إلى الضلالة، 
وقلوبنا بعدُ لازمةٌ للحق"

سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي11/238

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الاوزاعي - رحمه الله - 
مقولة تُكتب بماء العيون :

«العافية عشرة أجزاء :
تسعة أجزاء منها صمت،
وجزء منها اعتزالك عن الناس. ».

[«العزلة والانفراد» (٢٩)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*طريقة أئمة الحديث العالِمين بعلله يصححون حديث الرجل، ثم يضعفونه بعينه في حديث آخر: إذا انفرد أو خالف الثقات.*

تهذيب السنن (٢٠٩/١٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول شيخُ الواعظين في زمانه أبو الفرج ابنُ الجوزي (ت : 597 هـ) رحمه الله :

*"أيُّها المُرَائي !*
*قلبُ مَنْ تُرائيه ، بيدِ مَنْ تعصيه".*

المدهش (2/584) - دار القلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للأعمش: ألا ترى كثرة طلاب الحديث ؟! 
فقال رحمه الله: 
*لا تنظر لكثرتهم؛ ثلث يموتون؛ وثلث يلحقون الأعمال؛ وثلث من كل مئة يُفلح واحد* !

[ الجامع للخطيب (١ / ١٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

 زاحموا أهل الباطل في الإنترنت  حتى يتبين الحق .*

تفسير سورة الشورى شريط 11

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ولي الله الدهلوي رحمه الله : 

" أما الصحيحان... وأن كل من يهون من أمرهما فهو مبتدع ، متبع غير سبيل المؤمنين " .

 حجة الله البالغه ( ١ / ٢٣٢ ) 

قال العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله :

" وهل يتهم البخاري إلا مجنون ؟ "

التنكيل ( ١ / ٢٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏امتدح الفخر الرازي رحمه الله الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه لرجوعه عن بعض اجتهاداته وذكر أن ذلك يدل على كمال العقل ، ثم قال :  "أما المُصِرُّ على الوجه الواحد طول عمره في المباحث الظنية بحيث لا يتردد فيه فذاك لا يكون إلا من جمود الطبع وقلة الفطنة وكلال القريحة". (المحصول ٣٩٤/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لأبي سليمان الداراني رحمه الله: "‏ما بال العقلاء أزالوا اللوم عمّن أساء إليهم؟!؛

‏قال: لأنّهم علِموا أنّ الله إنّما ابتلاهم بذنوبهم".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى  :

وجوب ‎الأخوة الإيمانية ،لقوله ﷺ:
وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا.

ولكن كيف يمكن أن يحدث الإنسان هذه الأخوة ؟

فالجواب :
أن يبتعد عن كل تفكير في ‎مساوئ إخوانه ، وأن يكون دائما يتذكر ‎محاسن إخوانه ، حتى يألفهم ويزول ما في قلبه من الحقد .

شرح الأربعين النووية 415]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اختر لنفسك ما يليق بها !


قال الماورديُّ رحمه الله : تنقسم أحوال مَن دخل في عداد الإخوان أربعة أقسام :

١)  منهم مَن يعين ويستعين .
٢) ومنهم مَن لا يعين ولا يستعين .
٣) ومنهم مَن يستعين ولا يعين .
٤) ومنهم مَن يعين ولا يستعين .


1) فأما المعين والمستعين : فهو معاوضٌ منصف ؛ يؤدِّي ما عليه ، ويستوفي ما له ؛ *فهو كالمقرض ، يُسْعِف عند الحاجة ، ويستردُّ عند الاستغناء ؛ وهو مشكورٌ في معونته ؛ ومعذورٌ في استعانته ؛ فهذا أعدل الإخوان* .


2) وأمَّا مَن لا يُعين ولا يستعين : فهو متروك ، قد منع خيره ، وقمع شرَّه ؛ *فهو : لا صديق يُرْجَى ؛ ولا عدوٌّ يُخْشَى ؛وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فهو كالصُّورة الممثَّلة ؛ يروقك حسنها ، ويخونك نفعها ؛ فلا هو مذموم لقمع شرِّه ؛ ولا هو مشكور لمنع خيره ؛ وإن كان باللَّوم أجدر* .


3) وأمَّا مَن يستعين ولا يُعين : فهو لئيم كَلٌّ ، ومهين مستذلٌّ ، قد قُطِع عنه الرَّغبة ، وبُسِط فيه الرَّهبة ؛ *فلا خيره يُرْجَى ؛ ولا شرُّه يُؤْمَن ! وحسبك مهانة مِن رجل مستثقل عند إقلاله ، ويستقلُّ عند استقلاله ؛  فليس لمثله في الإخاء حظٌّ ، ولا في الوداد نصيب* !


4) وأمَّا مَن يُعين ولا يستعين : فهو كريم الطَّبع ، مشكور الصُّنع ، وقد حاز فضيلتي الابتداء والاكتفاء  ؛ *فلا يُرى ثقيلا في نائبة ؛ ولا يقعد عن نهضة في معونة ؛ فهذا : أشرف الإخوان نفسًا ؛ وأكرمهم طبعًا*.

*فينبغي لمن أوجد له الزَّمان مثله ، وقلَّ أن يكون له مثل ؛ لأنَّه البَرُّ الكريم ، والدُّرُّ اليتيم .. أن يثني عليه خنصره ، ويعضَّ عليه بناجذه ، ويكون به أشدَّ ضنًّا منه بنفائس أمواله ، وسِنِي ذخائره* ؛ لأنَّ نفع الإخوان عامٌّ ، ونفع المال خاصٌّ ..  ومَن كان أعمَّ نفعًا ؛ فهو بالادِّخار أحق .

✊������ ثم لا ينبغي أن يُزهد فيه لخُلُق أو خُلُقين ينكرهما منه إذا رضي سائر أخلاقه ، وحمد أكثر شيمه .
؟
*لأن اليسير مغفور ؛ والكمال مُعْوِز* !


 [ أدب الدنيا والدين (171-173) باختصار وتصرف يسير ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن المبارك رحمه الله :

*‼" صاحب البدعة على وجهه غبار وإن ادهن في اليوم ثلاثين مرة ".⁉*

*اعتقاد أهل السنة - للالكائي، (1/141)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشّيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله:

‏خـــذ مـن ⁧ الـدنــيا ⁩ مــــا يــحـل لــــك،
ولا تــنـس نـصيـــبك مـنــــها ولـــكــن
 اجـعـــلهـــا فـــــي يـــــدك ولا تــجعلها
 فــــي قـــلبـــك وهــــذا هــــــو المـــهم

‏شرح رياض الصالحين (٣٦٩/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَـــالَ الشَّيْخُ عَبْدُ الحَمِيدِ بنُ بَادِيسٍ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ-:* 


" .. أمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا المُتَقَوِّلُون  َ فَقُولُوا عَنَّا مَا شِئْتُمْ، فَالقَافِلَةُ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ تَسِيرَ، وَالحَقُّ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَتَغَلَّبَ، وَالعِلْمُ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَنْتَصِرَ.

لَنْ نَكْذِبَ مَعَ كاذِبٍ! وَلَنْ نَتَسَفَّهَ مَعَ سَفِيهٍ! ...

اتَّهِمُونَا مَا شِئْتُمْ، فَقَدْ وَاللَّهِ سَمِعْنَا المَدْحَ كَثِيرًا، فَرَاقَ لَنَا أَنْ نَسْمَعَ الذَّمَّ لنَعْرِفَ أَنَّنَا نَعْمَلُ لِلَّهِ؛ 

لَا يُقَدِّمُنَا مَدْحٌ وَلَا يُؤَخِّرنَا ذَمٌ، وَلَوْلَا ذَّمُّكُمْ مَا عَرَفْنَا هَذَا مِنْ أنْفُسِنَا بِاليَّقِينِ المُسْتَنِدِ لِلواقِعِ ... "


صَحِيفَةُ النَّجَاحِ: (١٩٣٣م).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*يقول الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله* :

فخلِّ عنك العناء وأعطِ القوس باريها فو الله لولا الحفاظ الأكابر لخطبت الزنادقة على المنابر ولئن خطب خاطب من أهل البدع فإنما هو بسيف الإسلام وبلسان الشريعة وبجاهِ السنة وبإظهار متابعة ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فنعوذ بالله من الخذلان .

سير الأعلام ( *11 / 82* )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الشيخ بكر أبو زيد  المتوفى عام ١٤٢٩* 
*قال رحمه الله في كتابه حراسة الفضيله  :*

*ان  المراهنة على اندثار هذا الدين بشعائره العظيمة و فرائضه ، بل وسننه ، مراهنةٌ خاسرة لم تفز يومًا منذ زمن أبي جهل حتى زمن أتاتورك ؛ ولكنكم قومٌ تستعجلون !*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله الآفات التي تكون في النفس وكيفية التعامل معها،

ثم قال:

وسألت يوماً شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - عن هذه المسألة ، وقطع الآفات ، والاشتغال بتنقية الطريق وتنظيفها ؟ 

فقال لي جملة كلامه: 
النفس مثل الباطوس - وهو جب القذر - كلما نبشته ظهر وخرج، 
ولكن إن أمكنك أن تسقف عليه ، وتعبره وتجوزه ، فافعل ، ولا تشتغل بنبشه، فإنك لن تصل إلى قراره، وكلما نبشت شيئا ظهر غيره. 

فقلت: سألت عن هذه المسألة بعض الشيوخ ؟ فقال لي: 
مثل آفات النفس مثال الحيات والعقارب التي في طريق المسافر، فإن أقبل على تفتيش الطريق عنها ، والاشتغال بقتلها = انقطع، ولم يمكنه السفر قط،
ولكن لتكن همتك المسير ، والإعراض عنها ، وعدم الالتفات إليها، فإذا عرض لك فيها ما يعوقك عن المسير فاقتله، ثم امض على سيرك. 

فاستحسن شيخ الإسلام ذلك جداً، وأثنى على قائله. اهـ

مدارج السالكين ٢ / ٣١٣ - ٣١٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‏رحم الله الإمام إبراهيم الحربي «ت ٢٨٥هـ» حيث يقول: 
*أجمع عقلاء كل أمة أن من لم يجر مع القدر لم يتهن بعيشه*

البداية لابن كثير ١١-٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان رجل من أهل الشام يفد على عمر بن الخطاب، ففقده عمر وسأل عنه،
‏فقالوا: تغير الرجل..
‏فكتب إليه عمر يعظه.
‏فلما بلغه كتاب عمر، 
بكى ثم نزع فأحسن النزع.
‏فقال عمر:
‏"هكذا فاصنعوا، إذا رأيتم أخا لكم زل فسددوه، وادعوا الله أن يتوب عليه،
ولا تكونوا عونا للشيطان عليه"
‏"حلية الأولياء" ٤/ ٩٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام أحمدَ بنِ حنبل:

الرجلُ يدخل المسجدَ فيرى قومًا فيُحسِّن صلاتَه، أيكون رياءً؟

قال: *لا، تلك بركةُ المسلم على المسلم.*

الفروع (298/2).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر بن الْخطاب رضى الله عَنهُ؛؟

 *ان الرجل ليخرج من منزله وَعَلِيهِ من الذُّنُوب مثل جبال تهَامَة فَإِذا سمع الْعلم خَافَ وَرجع وَتَابَ فَانْصَرف الى منزله وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ ذَنْب فلاتفارقوا مجَالِس الْعلمَاء.*

المصدر: مفتاح دار السعادة لابن القيّم (٧٧/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*جعلنا الله ممن يعمل بالعِلم مؤديًا لحقه، ولا جعلنا ممن يستخف به، وصلىٰ الله علىٰ من ذلت النفوس لدلائل نبوته، ودانت العقول لقبول معجزته، وعلىٰ آله وأصحابه وعترته.*

دلائل النبوة | لأبي القاسم قوام السنة : ٢٩/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❍ قال ابن داود - رحمه الله -

  ( *إذا صحَّت المودَّة سقطت المعاذير*) .

(تاريخ قضاة الأندلس) (ص - ٣٤) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام المحدث الألباني - رحمه الله - :

《 ألطف الناس مع الزوجات هم أهل السنة ،

    و من السنة حسن المعاشرة للزوجة 》!

       متفرقات ، شريط - رقم : (٢٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

‏" واحذر أن تغتر بزهد الكافرين والمبتدعين ، فإن الفاسق المؤمن الذي يريد الآخرة ويريد الدنيا خيرٌ من زهاد أهل البدع وزهاد الكفار ".

‏مجموع الفتاوى (١٥٢/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

*‏«من دلائل رقة قلب المؤمن، أن يتوجع لعثرة أخيه المؤمن إذا عثر، حتى كأنه هو الذي عثر بها، ولا يشمت به ».*

 [ مدارج السالكين : ٤٣٦/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــــال الإمام ابن القيم
        رحمه الله: 


 التَّوْبَةُ هِيَ حَقِيقَةُ دِينِ الْإِسْلَامِ ، وَالدِّينُ كُلُّهُ دَاخِلٌ فِي مُسَمَّى التَّوْبَةِ وَبِهَذَا اسْتَحَقَّ التَّائِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَبِيبَ اللَّهِ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ .


مدارج السالكين (٣١٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال التَّاجُ السبكيُّ -رحمه الله-:

*(وصح من طرق شتى عن الشيخ تقي الدين بن تيمية أنه كان لا يُعظِّم أحدًا من أهل العصر كتعظيمه له -أي: تقي الدين السبكي- وأنه كان كثير الثناء على تصنيفه في الرد عليه).*

الطبقات: (١٠/ ١٩٥-١٩٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
أخبر الله سبحانه أنَّه *لا يعذب مستغفراً، لأن الاستغفار يمحو الذنب* الذي هو سبب العذاب، فيندفع العذاب .
←{الفتاوى 8/163}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
الكسَالى أكثر النَّاس همًّا وغمًّا وحزنًا، ليس لهم فرح ولا سرور، بخلاف أرباب النَّشَاط والجد في العمل-روضة المحبين - ١٦٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
كما أن ثمار الجنة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة ؛ فثمرة التوحيد والإخلاص في الدنيا كذلك .-الفوائد [١٦٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشيخ عبدالرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله في كتابه الأنوار الكاشفة ( ص٣٠٦)  :
" وعلى كل من عرف حكما بدليل قطعي أو ظنى أن يرشد من يراه من المسلمين يخالفه جهلا به، *وينكر على من يراه يعرض عنه على وجه منكر* . 
*وليس له الإنكار على من يعرض عنه على وجه معروف*.
والوجه المعروف هو ما يسمى « اختلاف الاجتهاد » أو « اختلاف وجهة النظر » مع اتحاد القصد في طاعة الله ورسوله " . انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي - رحمه الله - :

‏ولقد زَلَّ - بسببِ الإعراض عن الدليل والاعتِماد على الرجال - أقوامٌ خَرجُوا بسببِ ذلك عن جَادَّةِ الصحابة والتابعين واتَّبَعُوا أهواءَهم بغير علم ، فضَلُّوا عن سواء السبيل! . 

‏[ الاعتصام : ( ٨٦٣/٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــــال بُدَيلِ بْنِ مُحَمّدِ بْنِ أَسَدٍ :

*دخلتُ أنا وَإبّــراهيـــم بْن سعيد الجوهري ،*
*على أحمد بن حنـــــــبل - رضي الله عَنْهُ - :*
*في اليوم الذي ماتَ فيهِ فَجَعَلَ أحمد يَقُولُ لَنَّا ،*

                *عَليگــــــم بــــالسُنّـة ،*
                *عَليگــــــم بــــالأَثــر ،*
                *عَليگــــــم بــــالحَديثّ ،*

      *لا تكتبو رأيَ فُــــــلانّ ورأي فُــــــلانّ ،*
              *فَسَمـــــىَ أصحــابَ الرأيّ !*

  طبقـــــــــات الحنابلــــــــ  ــة ص (١٢٠/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

العاصـي وإن تنعَّـمَ بِأصنـاف النِّعـم
ففـي قلبـه مِـن الوحشـةِ والـذلِّ
والحسـراتِ التـي تقطـع القلـوب .

الجواب الكافـي 120

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 
> 
> العاصـي وإن تنعَّـمَ بِأصنـاف النِّعـم
> ففـي قلبـه مِـن الوحشـةِ والـذلِّ
> والحسـراتِ التـي تقطـع القلـوب .
> 
> الجواب الكافـي 120



*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الجواب الكافي:
**فإنه سبحانه رتب المعيشة الضنك على الإعراض عن ذكره ،* *فالمعرض عنه له من ضنك المعيشة بحسب إعراضه ، وإن تنعم في الدنيا بأصناف النعم ، ففي قلبه من الوحشة والذل والحسرات التي تقطع القلوب ، والأماني الباطلة والعذاب الحاضر ما فيه ، وإنما يواريه عنه سكرات الشهوات والعشق وحب الدنيا والرياسة ، وإن لم ينضم إلى ذلك سكر الخمر ، فسكر هذه الأمور أعظم من سكر الخمر ، فإنه يفيق صاحبه ويصحو ، وسكر الهوى وحب الدنيا لا يصحو صاحبه إلا إذا كان صاحبه في عسكر الأموات ، فالمعيشة الضنك لازمة لمن أعرض عن ذكر الله الذي أنزله على رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في دنياه وفي البرزخ ويوم معاده ، ولا تقر العين ، ولا يهدأ القلب ، ولا تطمئن النفس إلا بإلهها ومعبودها الذي هو حق ، وكل معبود سواه باطل ، فمن قرت عينه بالله قرت به كل عين ، ومن لم تقر عينه بالله تقطعت نفسه على الدنيا حسرات ، والله تعالى إنما جعل الحياة الطيبة لمن آمن به وعمل صالحا، كما قال تعالى: { من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنتى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون}*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

 « كلوا اللحم فإنه يصفي اللون،
ويخمص البطن ، ويحسن الخلق »

الطب النبوي صـ (٣٤٠) 

وقال - رحمه الله - :

« أكل اللحم يزيد سبعين قوة ،
اللحم يزيد في البصر »

الطب النبوي صـ ( ٤٣٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الكرجي: 
"
الكلمة إذا كان لها ظاهر معروف وباطن محتمل لم يجز أن تزال عن ظاهرها المعروف إلى باطنها المحتمل إلا بإجماع الأمة أو بنص آية أو سنة ".

 النكت الدالة على البيان  (1/ 180)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في كتابه " الشرح الممتع " ( ٤ / ٣٧٩ ) :              " نحن لا نعرف الحق بكثرة الرجال ، وإنما نعرف الحق بموافقة الكتاب والسنة " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الطبراني : 
كنا في مجلس ومعنا أبو العباس بن سريج فخاضوا في ذكر  الطبري وأنه لم يدخل ذكر أحمد بن حنبل في كتابه الذي ألفه في اختلاف الفقهاء

فقال أبو العباس : 
*وهل أصول الفقه إلا ما كان يحسنه أحمد بن حنبل؟*

*حفظ آثار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمعرفة بسنته، واختلاف الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم.* 

الآداب الشرعية (٩١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو بكر الواسطي
 (ت القرن ٤) :

" ابتلينا بزمان :
ليس فيه *آدابُ* الإسلام ،
ولا *أخلاقُ* الجاهلية ،
ولا *أخلاق* ذوي المروءة ! "

رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية(١٠/ ٣٤٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية :
الأمور الظنية لا يُعمل بها حتى يبحث عن المعارض بحثا يطمئن القلب إليه ، وإلا أخطأ من لم يفعل ذلك .
مجموع الفتاوى ٧/ ٣٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

‏درجة الحلم والصَّبر على الأذى والعفو عن الظُّلم 
‏أفضل أخلاق أهل الدُّنيا والآخرة يبلغ الرَّجل بها 
‏ما لا يبلغه بالصِّيام والقيام 
‏قال الله تعالى :
‏{والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن النَّاس والله يُحبُّ المحسنين} .

‏الصَّارم المسلول ٢٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي - رحمه الله - :*

*" اعلم أنه ينبغي لمن أراد شيئا من الطاعات وإن قل أن يحضر النية وهو أن يقصد بعمله رضا الله عز وجل ".*

 [بستان العارفين(29)]_*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

 *《 من عمل في الأرض ، بغير كتاب الله ،*
*وسنة رسوله، قد سعى في الأرض فساداً 》*

      |[ مجموع الفتاوى (28/ 470) ]|

   ● ‏قال الشيخ العلامة ابن باز - رحمه الله - :

*《 كل إنسان إذا صلحت عقيدته واستقام*
   *على أمر الله ، تمت له أسباب السعادة 》.*

     |[ مجموع الفتاوى (20/323) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله : *ليس المقصود أن تقرأ ؛ ولكن المقصود أن تفهم* !


[ مجموع سيرته وأقواله (٥٥٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم- رحمه الله-
" *نوّار الفتنة لا يَعقدُ* "
والمعنى: أن للفتنة مظهرا خادعا في مبدئه، قد يستحسن الناس صورتها، ويعقدون الآمال عليها، ولكن سرعان ما تتلاشى وتموت، مثل الزهرة التي تموت قبل أن تتفتح وتعطي ثمرتها٠"
الأخلاق والسير بتعليق التركماني(ص١٠٧/١٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• ‏قال الشيخ العلامة مقبل الوادعي - رحمه الله - :

《 أما نحن فلا تميلنا المادة من فضل الله فنحن مع الحق ، ونقول للمبتدع مبتدع وإن غضب من غضب ، وللسني سني 》.

 |[ فضائح ونصائح ص (١٥٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحسن البصرى وإبراهيم النخعى رحمهما الله تعالى:-‏( كان يعجبهم إذا قدموا مكة لحج أو عمرة أن لا يخرجوا حتى يختموا القرآن).*

——————————  ——
أخرجهما ابن أبي شيبة (١٥١٨٧ و ١٥١٨٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المبارك عفا الله عنه 
ما دخلت قرية الا ختمت بها ختمة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولو صور العلم صورة، لكانت أجمل من صورة الشمس والقمر.

روضة المحبين لابن القيم ص: 201.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلّامة السفّاريني الحنبلي ت١١٨٨هـ :
‏" بل الآن يجب تقليد أحد أئمة الإسلام الأربع في هذه الأزمنة والصقوع، ومن نهى عن ذلك فمبتدع، بل متزندق، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ".

‏[الأجوبة النجدية ص١٢٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو عبدالله ابن القيم [ت:751] -رحمه الله-:

(فقد بين الله -سبحانه- على لسان رسوله -بكلامه وكلام رسوله- جميع ما أمره به، وجميع ما نهى عنه، وجميع ما أحله، وجميع ما حرمه، وجميع ما عفا عنه، وبهذا يكون دينه كاملا كما قال -تعالى-: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي} [المائدة:3]).

«إعلام الموقعين» (90/3 - ط. دار ابن الجوزي).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :

”وعلامة الرَّحمَة الموجودة في قلب العبد، أن يكون محبًّا لوصول الخـير لكافة الخلق عـمومًا، وللمـؤمنـين خصـوصًا، كـارهًا حصول الشر والضرر عليهم، فبقدر هذه المحبة والكراهة تكون رحمته“.

 《بهجة قلوب الأبرار : ١٩٩》.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال وكيع بن الجراح - رحمه الله: 
اعتَلَّ سفيانُ الثوري؛ *فتأخرتُ عن عيادته* ! 
*ثم عُدتُّه فاعتذرتُ إليه* ؛
 فقال لي:
*‏يا أخي ! لا تعتذر* ؛ 
*فقَلَّ من اعتذرَ إلا كذب*!
 *واعلم أنَّ الصديقَ لا يُحاسَبُ على شيء*❗❗
*والعَدُوَّ لا يُحْسَبُ له  شيء !* ".
‏ شعب الإيمان للبيهقي (10/ 561).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من جميل الحكم العطائية : 

*" المؤمن إذا مدح استحيا من الله أن يثنى عليه بوصف لايشهده من نفسه  "*

شرح الحكم العطائية : 
( 110)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى* :

*هَجْرُ السيئاتِ فرضٌ على كل أحد ، وهجرُ المباحات من الوطن والأهل والمال إن لم يَتمَّ الواجبُ إلا به كان واجبًا ، وإن لم يتم المستحبُّ إلا به كان مستحبًّا* . 

 *جامع المسائل (٢٣٣/٨)*.


*قال الشيخ ابن باز  رحمه الله* :

*" فإن القلوب الخالية من العلوم النافعة تتقبل كل شيء، ويعلق بها كل باطل، إلاّ من رحم الله ".*

*مجموع فتاويه (١٢٠/٨)*.


*عَن عُمر بنُ الخطَّاب رَضي اللّٰه عَنه قَال :*

 *" لا تستعِن علىٰ حاجتِك إلاَّ بمَن يُحبُّ نجاحها ، ولا تستشِر إلاَّ الَّذين يَخافُون اللّٰه"*.

*[ شُعبُ الإيمَان ١٠/ ٥٥٩ ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: 

" *عندما نتأمل أحوال المسلمين الآن وضعف دينهم وانصرافهم عن الدين: لا شك أن هذا يهمنا ويحزننا، ولكننا إذا نظرنا إليه من جهة أخرى وجدنا أنه مقدرٌ من الله، وأنه لا بد أن يكون، فلهذا حكمةٌ لكننا قد لا نعلمها نحن، وهذا يجب أن تجعله جاريا على جميع أحوالك الخاصة والعامة، ولكن تيقننا للحكمة لا يمنعنا من فعل الأسباب الشرعية التي أُمرنا بها*".

[تفسير سورة النمل ص٤١].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

●‏ قــال الشـیخ صـالـح الفـوزان - حفظـه اللـه - : 

《 ﻓــﺈﺫﺍ ﺭﺃﻳـﺖ ﺍﻹﺧﺘــﻼﻑ ، ﻭﺭﺃﻳــﺖ ڪــﺜﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﻗــﻮﺍﻝ ، ﻓﻌﻠﻴــک ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﻈــﺮ ﻟﻤﺎ ڪـﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴــہ ﺍﻟﺴـﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺼـﺎﻟـﺢ ، ﻭﺗﻤﺴــک ﺑـہ ﻷﻧــہ ﺍﻟﺤــق 》.

           |[ شــرح الســنة (٢٩٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - :

   《 من تأمل ما عليه الناس اليوم ،

  في كثير من البلدان الإسلامية تبين له :

       ترك التوحيد  ، وغربة الدين 》.

        |[ القول المفيد (٣٠٦/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :  

-   سر الجمع بين ((  لا إله إلا الله ))  و ((  الاستغفار  ))  في قوله تعالى  :  

((   فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات  ))  .

-  إن التوحيد يذهب أصل الشرك والاستغفار يمحو فروعه  .

-  فأبلغ الثناء قول :  لا إله إلا الله .
وأبلغ الدعاء قول :  أستغفر الله .

-  فأمره بالتوحيد والاستغفار لنفسه ولإخوانه من المؤمنين والمؤمنات  .




ابن تيمية  -  مجموع الفتاوى  ((  11 /  697 ))  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"إياك والمعصية فتستحق سخط الله ، وأعلم أنه لم يكن أحدا أكرم على الله من آدم عليه السلام ، جبل الله تربته بيده ، ونفخ فيه من روحه ، وأكرمه بسجود ملائكته ، وأسكنه جنته ، فأخرجه منها بذنب واحد"* .

سفيان الثوري - الحلية ٧/٥٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام النووي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - يَنْبَغِي لِلْعَالِمِ وَالرَّجُلِ الْعَظِيمِ الْمُطَاعِ وَذِي الشُّهْرَةِ أَنْ يُسَكِّنَ النَّاسَ عِنْدَ الْفِتَنِ وَيَعِظَهُمْ وَيُوَضِّحَ لَهُمُ الدَّلَائِلَ .

【 شرح صحيح مسلم         (١٠٧/٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبيدالله العكبري رحمه الله تعالى :" فانظروا -رحمكم الله- من تصحبون ، وإلى من تجلسون ، واعرفوا كل إنسان بخدنه ، وكلَّ أحد بصاحبه ، أعاذنا الله وإياكم من صحبة المفتونين ، ولا جعلنا وإياكم من إخوان الغاشِّين ، ولا من أقران الشياطين ، وأستوهب الله لي ولكم عصمة من الضلال ، وعافية من قبيح الفعال".اهـ

[الإبانة الكبرى (١/ ٥٨)] طبعة دار المنهج الأول.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*- فنسـأل اللـه العظيـم ، أن يثبتنـا بـالقـول الثابـت ، فـي الحيـاة الدنيـا وفـي الآخـرة وأن يرزقنـا الإعتصـام بالكتـاب والسُنـّة  .*

* |[ مجمـوع الفتـاوى (٧٥/٤) ]|  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*" المستكبر عن الحق ، يُبتلى بالإنقياد للباطل "  .*

 |[ الفتاوى (٦٢٩/٧) ]|  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معين:
 "مارأيت في أصحاب الرأي أثبت في الحديث، ولا أحفظ، ولا أصح رواية من أبي يوسف ... كان يحب أصحاب الحديث ويميل إليهم"

 سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *قال الإمام السعدي رحمه الله:*

سُنّة الله في عباده أنَّ العقوبة إذا نزلتْ نجا منها الآمرون بالمعروف ، والناهون عَنِ المُنكَر

 *تفسير السعدي (٣٣٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان (٣٥٤هــ):

*اﻟﻮاﺟﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻌﺎﻗﻞ ﻟﺰﻭﻡ اﻟﺴﻼﻣﺔ ﺑﺘﺮﻙ اﻟﺘﺠﺴﺲ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻴﻮﺏ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﻊ اﻻﺷﺘﻐﺎﻝ ﺑﺈﺻﻼﺡ ﻋﻴﻮﺏ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ؛ ﻓﺈﻥ ﻣﻦ اﺷﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﻌﻴﻮﺑﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻴﻮﺏ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ= ﺃﺭاﺡ ﺑﺪﻧﻪ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﺐ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ، وﻣﻦ اﺷﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﻌﻴﻮﺏ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻴﻮﺏ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ= ﻋﻤﻰ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺐ ﺑﺪﻧﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺬﺭ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺗﺮﻙ ﻋﻴﻮﺏ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ.*

روضة العقلاء
     [ص١٧٣].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

وترك الأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المنكر
سبب لعقوبة الدنيا قبل الآخرة
فلا يظنُّ الظانّ أنها تصيب الظالم
بل تعمّ الجميع! .

[ جامع المسائل (3 / 381) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تقي الدين الفاسي [ت٨٣٢] معددًا مؤلفات الإمام الذهبي:

‏" .. وتأليف في معرفة القرون وتأليف في معرفة الكبائر مجلدان، *وكان يكره نسبتهما إليه، لأن الناس كانوا يقولون: الكبائر للذهبي والقرون للذهبي .."*

‏إيضاح بغية أهل البصارة ( مخطوط / ق ٥٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⏺ قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله:

*من بركة العلم وآدابه: الإنصاف فيه، ومن لم ينصف لم يفهم ولم يتفهم.*

 جامع بيان العلم وفضله  ٥٣٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❒ أخذ حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه حجرين فوضع أحدهما على اﻵخر ، ثم قال ﻷصحابه :

《هل ترون مابين هذين الحجرين من النور؟》
قالوا :
يا أبا عبد الله مانرى بينهما من النور إﻻ قليلا . قال :

《 والذي نفسي بيده لتظهرنّ البدع حتى ﻻ يُرى من الحق إﻻ قدر مابين هذين الحجرين من النور ، والله *لتفشونّ البدع حتى إذا ترك منها شيء قالوا : تركت السنة*❗ 》.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

 الإعتصام للشاطبي ص61

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *الكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان : يُريد بها أحدهما أعظم الباطل ؛ ويُريد بها الآخر محض الحق* ! 

 *والاعتبار : بطريقة القائل ، وسيرته ، ومذهبه* ..

[ مدارج السالكين (3/481) ]



 وقال رحمه الله : *من قواعد الشرع والحكمة أن : من كثرت حسناته وعظمت ، وكان له في الإسلام تأثير ظاهر ؛ فإنه..يُعفى عنه ، ما لا يُعفى عن غيره* .

[ مفتاح دار السعادة  (1/504) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله - :

 "  أهل البدع لا يعتمدون على كتب التفسير المأثورة والحديث وآثار السلف ، وإنّمَـا يعتمدون على كتب الأدب وكتب الـكـلام ".

 [ الـفـتـاوى( ١١٩/٧ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى : 

كم من إنسان حيران يرشده الله عز وجل، لأن الإنسان إذا تحير يكون كالمضطر يسأل الله الهداية، والحيرة قد تكون حيرةً في العلم، إذا رأيت نفسك متحيراً فالزم الاستغفار، فإن الاستغفار مما يفتح الله به على العبد . 

[ شرح الكافية الشافية (١٨٩/٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال محمد ​بن ​نعيم ​الضبي - رحمه الله - : 

    سمعت ​أبا ​زكريا ​العنبري ، ​يقول : 

     ( علم ​بلا ​أدب ​كنار ​بلا ​حطب ،

     وأدب ​بلا ​علم ​كروح ​بلا ​جسم ) . 

  [ الجامع لآداب الراوي (٨٠/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن حزم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ - :

    《 واعلموا أن دين الله تعالىٰ ظاهر ،

        لا باطن فيه ، وجهر لا سر تحته ،

          كله برهان لا مسامحة فيه 》.

         |[ الفصل في الملل (٩١/٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

‏وقد يبتلى بعض المنتسبين إلى العلم وغيرهم بنوع من الحسد لمن هداه الله بعلم نافع أو عمل صالح، وهو خلق مذموم مطلقا، وهو في هذا الموضع من أخلاق المغضوب عليهم 

‏(اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/83)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية (الفتاوى ١٦/٥٢٨): "فالحذر الحذر أيها الرجل من أن تكره شيئاً مما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تردّه لأجل هواك"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية (الفتاوى ٢٢/٤٧٤): "والمنصوص المشهور عن الإمام أحمد أنه لا يدعو في الصلاة إلا بالأدعية المشروعة المأثورة"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

لا يستغني عنهما أحد قط وأن لهما تأثيرًا خاصًا في دفع السحر والعين وسائر الشرور وأن حاجة العبد إلى الاستعاذة بهاتين السورتين أعظم من حاجته إلى النفس والطعام والشراب واللباس . 

بدائع الفوائد(١٩٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« ..قد جرت عادة الله التي لا تبدَّل ، وسنته التي لا تحوَّل : أن يُلبس المخلص من المهابة والنور والمحبة في قلوب الخلق ، وإقبال قلوبهم إليه ، ما هو بحسب إخلاصه ونيته ومعاملته لربه»
 [«إعلام الموقعين» (٦ / ١٠٦) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال سفيان بن عيينة - رحمه الله تعالى - :*

*" الغيبة أشد من الدَّين ، الدَّين يقضى ، والغيبة لا تقضى "  .*


*|[ الحلية (7/275) ]|  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال العلامة ُابنُ عبد البر - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*‏" ومن خاف على أمةِ محمدٍ ما لم يخفه عليها نبيُها - صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقد جاء من التعسف بما لا يَخْفَى..! " .*


*‏[ التمهيد 297/24 ]  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله-:
"رفع الأصوات فوق صوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبب لحبوط الأعمال،فما الظن برفع الآراء ونتائج الأفكار على سنته وماجاء به". 

مدارج السالكين ٢ /٣١٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى:

"كان عمرو بن قيس رحمه الله إذا دخل شعبان:
أغلق تجارته
وتفرغ لقراءة القرآن
وكان يقول:
طوبى لمن أصلح نفسه قبل رمضان".

[لطائف المعارف:١٣٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حاتم البُستي رحمه الله : *ولو كان للعقل أبوان ؛لكان أحدُهما الصبر ؛ والآخر التثبُّت* .


[ روضة العقلاء (٤٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال محمود شاكر رحمه الله: 

*وليعلم كل من لا يعلم أن السفهاء في الدنيا كثير، فإذا كان يغضب لكل سفاهة من سفيه، فإن شقاءه سيطول بغضبه، فدع السفهاء وليقولوا ما شاءوا، وكن أنت ضنينًا بكرامتك، فإنها أعزّ وأغلى من أن تُبذل على الألسنة.*

جمهرة المقالات ١ / ٥٩٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ ‏قال شيخ الإسلام
 ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

*‹ لا يَطمئـنُّ العبـد إلـى نفسه ولا يشتغـل بمَـلامِ النـاس وذمهـم بـل يسـأل الله أن يعينـه علـى طاعتـه › .*


 [ الفتاوى (٢٢٧/١٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي 
رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

من عرف معنىٰ : 
" لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " ،

وعمل بمقتضاها ،

حفظه الله من ‎#شياطين الجن  و الإنس .

【 الدعوة إلىٰ الله (٣٥/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام الشنقيطي عليه رحمة الله : 

*والرجال الذين أخذوا كنوز كسرى وقيصر، ودانت لهم مشارق الأرض ومغاربها: ليس فيهم حالق ( للحيته )*

اضواء البيان للامام  الشنقيطي (٤\٩٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:
(.. وقد ذكرت في غير هذا الموضع : أن مصير الأمر إلى الملوك ونوابهم من*الولاة والقضاة والأمراء ؛ ليس لنقص فيهم فقط ؛ بل لنقص في الراعي والرعية*جميعاً ؛ فإنه ( كما تكونون : يول عليكم ) وقد قال الله تعالى ﴿وَكَذلِكَ نُوَلّي بَعضَ الظّالِمينَ بَعضًا بِما كانوا يَكسِبونَ﴾[الأنعام:١٢٩] )

    الفتاوى  (35 / 19)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال وهب بن مُنبه رحمه الله  : *مَن غلب حلمُه هواه ؛ فذاك العالم الغلاب* .


[ الحلية (2/49) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في مدارج السالكين (1/ 515) : 

«الخوف علامة صحة الإيمان، وترحله من القلب علامة ترحل الإيمان منه».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةُ ابْنُ وضاح القرطبي-رحمه الله-:
عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَان -رضي الله عنهما- : أَنَّهُ أَخَذَ حَصَاةً بَيْضَاءَ فَوَضَعَهَا فِي كَفِّهِ , ثُمَّ قَالَ : *"إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّينَ قَدِ اسْتَضَاءَ إِضَاءَةَ هَذِهِ , ثُمَّ أَخَذَ كَفًّا مِنْ تُرَابٍ فَجَعَلَ يَذَرُوهُ عَلَى الْحَصَاةِ حَتَّى وَارَاهَا , ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ , " لَيَجِيئَنَّ أَقْوَامٌ يَدْفِنُونَ الدِّينَ كَمَا دُفِنَتْ هَذِهِ الْحَصَاةُ , وَلَتَسْلُكُنَّ طَرِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَكُمْ حَذْوَ الْقُذَّةِ بِالْقُذَّةِ , وَحَذْوَ النَّعْلِ بِالنَّعْلِ " .*

[البدع والنهي عنها ١٦٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪رُوِيَ عن بعض السلف أنهم كانوا إذا دخل شعبان أخرجوا زكاة أموالهم تقوية للضعيف والمسكين على صيام رمضان. 

‏المصدر :
‏ ( فتح الباري لابن حجر 13/ 311 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 ‏فلو كان الدعاء عند القبور والصلاة عندها والتبرك بها فضيلة..
‏لنصب المهاجرون والأنصار - الصحابة - هذا القبر - يعني قبر النبي - ‏ودعوا عنده.

اغاثة اللهفان 1/319

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال حاتم الأصم رحمه الله :

لي أربعة نسوة وتسعة أولاد. ماطمع شيطان أن يوسوس إلي في أرزاقهم

(السير)تهذيبه ٩٦٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال طاوس بن كيسان رحمه الله : *إن هذه الأخلاق منائح يمنحها اللهُ عز وجل مَن يشاء من عباده ؛ فمن أراد اللهُ بعبدٍ خيرًا منحه منها خُلُقًا صالحًا* .


[ مكارم الأخلاق لابن أبي الدنيا (1/26) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال ابن رجب رحمه الله :
" النصيحة لأئمة المسلمين: معاونتُهم على الحق ، وطاعتُهم فيه ، وتذكيرهم به ، وتنبيههم في رفق ولطف ، ومجانبة الوثوب عليهم ، والدعاء لهم بالتوفيق، وحث الأغيار على ذلك " .
انتهى من "جامع العلوم والحكم" (1/ 233) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال شيخ الإسلام رحمهُ الله : 

"وإذا وقعت الفتنة لم يسلم من التلوث بها إلا من عصمه الله".

 منهاج السنة ( ص ١٩٥) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإمَامُ ابنُ القَيِّم - رَحِمهُ الله - ؛ 

« الشُّكرُ يَكُون : 

- بالقَلبِ : خُضُوعاً واستِكَانةً،
- وباللِّسَان : ثناءً واعتِرافاً،
- وَبالجَّوارِحِ : طَاعةً وانقياداً »

 | مَدارِجُ السَّالِكين - ٢/٢٤٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :

جواهر المرء في ثلاث :

▫١- كتمان الفقر ، 
حتى يظن الناس من عفتك أنك غني ،

▫٢- و كتمان الغضب ، 
حتى يظن الناس أنك راض ،

▫٣- و كتمان الشدة ،
حتى يظن الناس أنك متنعم ) .
مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي : ٢/١٨٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم : كان أبي يقول :
يا بني، وكيف تعجبك نفسك؟ وأنت لا تشاء أن ترى من عباد الله من هو خير منك، إلا رأيته!
يا بني، لا تر أنك خير من أحد يقول : لا إله إلا الله حتى تدخل الجنة ويدخل النار، فإذا دخلت الجنة ودخل النار، تبين لك أنك خير منه.

(التذكرة البلقينية في الفوائد والمسائل المنثورة ص١٨٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال شيخ الاسلام ابـن تيمية رحمه الله:
"لابد للسَّالِك من تقصير وغفلة، فيستغفر الله ويتوب إليه، فإن العبد لو اجتهد مهما اجتهد لا يستطيع أن يقوم لله بالحق الذي أوجبه عليه فما يسعه إلا الاستغفار والتوبة عقيب كل طاعة".

مجمــوع الفتاوى【 ٨٥٠/١٠ 】

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :
> 
> جواهر المرء في ثلاث :
> 
> ▫١- كتمان الفقر ، 
> حتى يظن الناس من عفتك أنك غني ،
> 
> ▫٢- و كتمان الغضب ، 
> حتى يظن الناس أنك راض ،
> ...


رحم الله الامام الشافعي والله انه من عباقرة البشرية وأذكياء بني آدم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا مولانا الفاضل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة (8/ 228)
وذكر أبو عمر في «التّمهيد» أنّ عمر لما خطبها شرطت عليه ألّا يضربها ولا يمنعها من الحقّ ولا من الصّلاة في المسجد النبويّ، ثم شرطت ذلك على الزّبير *فتحيّل عليها أن كمن لها لما خرجت إلى صلاة العشاء، فلما مرّت به ضرب على عجيزتها،* فلما رجعت قالت:
*إنا للَّه! فسد النّاس!* فلم تخرج بعد.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي-رحمه الله:

والمسلمون في هذا الزمان هم أكبر مانع لغيرهم من الدخول في الإسلام، لعدم تمسكهم بالإسلام، وانحرافهم عن جادتهم ، وبعدهم عن أخلاقه. 

 سبيل الرشاد (٢٣٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :

يا من لا يقلع عن ارتكاب الحرام لا في شهر حلال ولا في شهر حرام يا من هو في الطاعات إلىٰ وراء وفي المعاصي إلىٰ قدام يا من هو في كل يوم من عمره شرًا مما كان في قبله من الأيام متىٰ تستفيق من هذا المنام متى تتوب من هذا الإجرام
‏يا من أنذره الشيب بالموت وهو مقيم علىٰ الآثام أما كفاك واعظ الشيب مع واعظ القرآن والإسلام الموت خير لك من الحياة علىٰ هذه الحال والسلام .

【 لطائف المعارف  (٢٥٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي - رحمه الله - :

《 ولما كان شعبان كالمقدمة لرمضان ، شرع فيه ما يشرع في رمضان من الصيام وقراءة القرآن ، ليحصل التأهب لتلقي رمضان وترتاض النفوس بذلك على طاعة الرحمٰن 》.

|[ لطائف المعارف (١٣٥/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام_ابن_القيّ  م -رحمه الله تعالى- :

" وكم ترى من رجل متورع عن الفواحش والظلم ولسانه يفري في أعراض الأحياء والأموات ولا يبالي ما يقول " 

الجواب_الكافي ( ٢٠٣ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله - : 

• - من أراد أن ينال محبة الله عز وجل فليلهج بذكره فإنه الدرس والمذاكرة كما أنه باب العلم، فالذكر باب المحبة وشارعها الأعظم وصراطها الأقوم.

 الوابل الصيب                 (٤٢/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - : 

• - إن للذكر من بين الأعمال لذة لا يشبهها شيء، فلو لم يكن للعبد من ثوابه إلا اللذة الحاصلة للذاكر والنعيم الذي يحصل لقلبه لكفىٰ به، ولهذا سميت مجالس الذكر رياض الجنة، قال مالك بن دينار: وما تلذذ المتلذذون بمثل ذكر الله عز وجل، فليس شيء من الأعمال أخف مؤنة منه ولا أعظم لذة ولا أكثر فرحة وابتهاجا للقلب.

【 الوابل الصيب                 (٨١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه : *إياكم والفتن ، لا يَشخَص إليها أحدٌ ، فوالله ما شخَص فيها أحد إلا نسفته كما ينسِف السيلُ الدِّمَنَ ، إنها مُشبهةٌ مُقبلةٌ .. حتى يقولَ الجاهل : هذه تُشبه وتَبين مُدبرة* .

 *فإذا رأيتموها ، فاجثموا في بيوتكم ، وكسِّروا سيوفكم ، وقطعوا أوتاركم* .


[ الحلية (٩٤٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله -:

مَنْ تبصَّر.. 
تصبَّر. 

المدهش (١٧٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله:

"إذا عرفت معنى سوء الخاتمة
فاحذر أسبابها وأعد مايصلح لها

وإياك والتسويف بالاستعداد
فإن العمر قصير"

مختصرمنهاج القاصدين ص٣٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه اللّه :

المؤمن لا تتم له لذة بالمعصية أبداً، ولا يكمل بها فرحه، بل لا يباشرها إلا والحزن مخالط قلبه، ولكن سُكر الشهوة يحجبه عن الشعور به، ومن خلي قلبه من هذا الحزن واشتدت غِبطته وسروره فليَتَّهِم إيمانه وليبك على موت قلبه.

مدارج السالكين [337/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"من ناقش المؤمنين على الذنوب وهو لا يناقش الكفار والمنافقين على كفرهم ونفاقهم، بل وربما يمدحهم ويعظمهم = دلَّ على أنه من أعظم الناس جهلاً وظلماً، إن لم ينته به جهله وظلمه إلى الكفر والنفاق"

منهاج السنة
 ٤ / ٣٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإمام الشَّافعي :

‏أظلمُ النَّاس لنفسه اللَّئيم ، 
‏إذا ارتفع جفا أقاربه ، وأنكر معارفه ، 
‏واستخفَّ بالأشراف ، وتكبَّر على ذوي الفضل .

‏سراج الملوك ٦٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒ قال الأدِيبُ المُحقِّق مَحمُود الطَّناحيُّ - رحمه الله -:

《ولَيسَ يخفَى أنَّ *قِلَّةَ المحصُولِ اللُّغويّ* و *العَجزَ عنِ التَّصرُّفِ في الكَلامِ*؛ إنَّما يرجِعانِ إلى: *قِلَّة القرَاءَة، وضعفِ الزَّادِ.*
فالأدِيبُ لكَي يكتُبَ أدَبًا عالِيًا جمِيلاً؛ لابُدَّ أن يكُونَ علَى صِلَةٍ *"لا تنقَطِعُ"* بالقِراءَةِ، وأن يجعَلَ مِن يومِهِ *نصِيبًا مفرُوضًا للمُراجَعة والاستِزادَة*.
"فالإبدَاع -كَما يُقالُ في هَذه الأيَّامِ- لا بُدَّ له مِن مَدَدْ، والمَدَدُ ليسَ لهُ إلا طرِيقٌ واحِد، وهُو: *(القِراءَةُ الرَّشيدَة المُستَمرَّة)*، ثُمَّ *(التَّأمُّل)*"》.

▪[《مَقالات العلامَة الدّكتور مَحمود مُحمَّد الطَّناحِي》 (١/ ٣٥٧)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَـال شَـيخُ الإسلاَم ابن تَيمِيَّـة -رحمَـه الله تَعـَالَـى-:
٠
” للصـحابة فـهم فـي القرآن يخـفى على أكثر المتأخرين، كما أنّ لهم معرفة بأمور من أحوال السنة وأحوال الرسول؛ لا يعرفـها أكثر المتـأخرين “ 
٠
: [ المـجـموع ١٩/ ٢٠٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى :

ينبغي استدامة الدعاء وترك اليأْس من الإجابة
وداوم رجائهما واستدامة الإلحاح في الدعاء ،  
فإن الله يحب المُلحِّين في الدعاء .

المفهم 7/63

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عَن*سُفيَانَ بنِ عُيَينَةَ، قالَ: قَالَ*أيُّوبُ:
-
*إِنِّي لأَلْقَى الأَخَ مِنْ إِخْوَانِي، فَأَكُونَ عَاقِلا أَيَّامًا*
-
شُعب الإيمانِ : ٤٣٦٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‎شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

 *كلما قوي طمع العبد في فضل الله ورحمته ورجائه لقضاء حاجته ودفع ضرورته*

*قويت عبوديته له وحريته مما سواه .*

الفتاوى 184 / 10

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال طاوس بن كيسان رحمه الله : *إن هذه الأخلاق منائح يمنحها اللهُ عز وجل مَن يشاء من عباده ؛ فمن أراد اللهُ بعبدٍ خيرًا منحه منها خُلُقًا صالحًا* .


[ مكارم الأخلاق لابن أبي الدنيا (1/26) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"الأمر بالسنة و النهي عن البدعة هو أمر بمعروف و نهي عن منكر ، و هو أفضل من الأعمال الصالحة".

منهاج السنة (5/253)]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> جزاك الله خيرا مولانا الفاضل


جزاك الله كل خير شيخنا الفاضل ورفع قدرك والله اني لاشتاق كل يوم لهذا الموضوع الجميل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> جزاك الله كل خير شيخنا الفاضل ورفع قدرك والله اني لاشتاق كل يوم لهذا الموضوع الجميل


رفع الله قدركم في الدارين

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةالشنقيطي -رحمه اللّٰه :
وفي قوله تعالىٰ :

{ الذين إِنْ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأرض ... }
دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لا وَعْدَ مِنْ اللّهِ بِالنَّصْرِ إلاَّ مَعَ إِقَامَةِ الصَّلَاةِ وإِيْتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ والأَمْرِ بِالمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ المُنْكَرِ .

أضواء البيان (٢٧٢/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_* قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمـہ الله.*_

 مَحبَّـــةُ اللهِ لا تَتــِمُّ إلَّا بطَاعَتهِ ،ولا سَبِيلَ إلى طَاعَتِــہِ إلَّا بِمُتَابَعةِ رَسُولِهِ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وسَلَّم .

_* تفسير ابن رجب 【 ١ / ٤٩٧ 】*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جماعة رحمـہ الله : 

 ومــن رام الفلاح فـﮯ العلم وتحصيل البغية منه مــ؏ كثــرة الأكل والشرب والنوم فقد رام مستحيلا فـﮯ العادة . 

تذكرة السامع والمتكلم【 صـ ٩٠ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏{ وَإِذَا قَامُوا إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ قَامُوا كُسَالَىٰ }*

▪قال العلامة 
محمد‎بن عثيمين
 رحمه الله: 

*إذا رأيت من قلبك خفة واستبشاراً*
*(للقيام إلى الصلاة)*
*فاعلم أن هذا دليل على قوة إيمانك.*


شرح صحيح مسلم ج١٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية (منهاج السنة): "ونحن إنما نرد من أقوال هذا وغيره ماكان باطلا و أما الحق فعلينا أن نقبله من كل قائل . انتهى كلامه"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *وإذا تفرق القوم فسدوا وهلكوا ؛ وإذا اجتمعوا صلحوا وملكوا ؛ فإن الجماعة رحمة ؛ والفرقة عذاب* .

[ الفتاوى (٤٢١/٣) ]


 وقال رحمه الله : *وليس للمعلمين أن يُحزبوا الناس  ؛ ويفعلوا ما يُلقي بينهم العداوة والبغضاء ؛ بل يكونون مثل الإخوة المتعاونين على البر والتقوى* .

[ الفتاوى (١٦/٢٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله (الفتاوى ١٥/٥٢٢): "وليحذر العبد مسالك أهل الظلم والجهل الذين يرون أنهم يسلكون مسالك العلماء يسمع من أحدهم جعجعة ولا ترى لهم طحناً، فترى أحدهم أنه في أعلى الدرجات وفي أعلى درجات العلم وهو إنما يعلم ظاهراً من الحياة الدنيا ولم يحم حول العلم الموروث عن سيد ولد آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تعدى على الأعراض والأموال بالقيل والقال، فأحدهم ظالم لم يسلك في كلامه مسلك أصاغر العلماء بل يتكلم بما هو من جنس كلام العامة الضلال والقصاص الجهال ليس من كلام أحدهم تصوير للصواب ولا تحرير للجواب كأهل العلم أولي الألباب، ولا عند خوض العلماء الاستدلال والاجتهاد، ولا يحسن التقليد الذي يعرفه متوسط الفقهاء لعدم معرفته بأقوال الأئمة ومآخذهم والكلام في الأحكام الشرعية لا يقبل من الباطل والتدليس ما يتفق على أهل الضلال والبدع الذين لم يأخذوا علومهم من أنوار النبوة وإنما يتكلمون بحسب آرائهم وأهوائهم، فيتكلمون بالكذب والتحريف، فيدخلون في دين الإسلام ما ليس منه، وإن كانوا لضلالهم يظنون أنهم منه، وهيهات، هيهات فإن هذا الدين محفوظ بحفظ الله له"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله : 
" وَظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ أَحْمَدَ وَالْأَصْحَابِ وُجُوبُ النُّصْحِ لِلْمُسْلِمِ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْأَلْهُ ذَلِكَ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْإِخْبَارِ .. " انتهى من "الآداب الشرعية" لابن مفلح (1/307) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وحسن الخلق يقوم على أربعة أركان ،
لا يتصور قيام ساقه إلا عليها :
الصبر ، والعفة ، والشجاعة ، والعدل .
~
مدارج السالكين [٢٢٨/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⚡ ‏قال ‎ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*من لم يتقطع قلبه في الدنيا على ما فرَّط حسرة وخوفاً، تقطع في الآخرة إذا حقَّت الحقائق وعاين ثواب المطيعين وعقاب العاصين، فلابد من تقطع القلب إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة.*

مدارج السالكين [347/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حصين :-*
 إن أحدهم ليفتي في المسألة لو وردت على عمر لجمع لها أهل بدر !
 *"إبطال الحِيَل لابن بطة"(ص:٦٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

والارتزاق بأعمال البر ليس من شأن الصالحين
أعني إذا كان إنما مقصوده بالعمل اكتساب المال.

مجموع الفتاوى ١٩/٢٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شمس الدين ابن القيم الحنبلي:

وكل من له مسكة من عقل يعلم أن فساد العالم إنما نشأ من تقديم الرأي على الوحي والهوى على العقل وما استحكم هذان الأصلان الفاسدان في قلب إلا استحكم هلاكه وأكثر أصحاب الجحيم هم أهل هذه الآراء "لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير"


*إعلام الموقعين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي ـ رحمه الله:

" وَقِيلَ:

 كُلُّ بَلْدَةٍ يَكُونُ فِيهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ؛ فَأَهْلُهَا مَعْصُومُونَ مِنَ الْبَلَاءِ:

*1ـ* إِمَامٌ عَادِلٌ لَا يَظْلِم.

*2ـ*  وَعَالِمٌ علَى سَبِيلِ الْهُدَى.

*3ـ* وَمَشَايِخُ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ، وَيُحَرِّضُونَ عَلَى طَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ وَالْقُرْآن.

*4ـ* وَنِسَاؤُهُمْ مَسْتُورَاتٌ؛ لَا يَتَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى !".

أحكام القرآن (49/4).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*عن أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنهما-، قالت: زينوا مجالسكم بالصلاة علىٰ النبي صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم.*

تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي -رحمه الله-: ١١٤/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الحافظ ابن حجر :

ومن المعلوم أن العاقل يشتد عليه أن الأجنبي يرى وجه زوجته وابنته .

فتح الباري 245/12

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن سفيان الثوري أنه قال: "إنما يجب النهي عن المنكر إذا فعل فعلاً يخرج عن الاختلاف، أي اختلاف العلماء".
تفسير السمرقندي = بحر العلوم (1/ 236).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- : مَن كان يُحب أن يَعلَم أنه يُحب الله عزّ وجَلّ فليَعرض نفسه على القرآن، فإن أحب القرآن فهو يحب الله عز وجل، ، فإنما القرآن كلام الله عز وجل . رواه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في كتاب " السنة " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلّامة البشير الإبراهيمي 
         - رحمه الله تعالى -: 

*《 ورمضان نفحة إلهية تَهُب على العالم الأرضي في كل عام قمري مرة ، وصفحة سماوية تتجلّى على أهل الأرض ، فتجلو لهم من صفات الله عطفه وبره ، ومن لطائف الإسلام حكمته وسره ،*

*فلينظر المسلمون أين حظهم من تلك النفحة ، وأين مكانهم من تلك الصفحة 》.*
 الآثار (477/3) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وبالجملة فإن المعاصي نارُ النعمِ تأكلها كما تأكل النارُ الحطبَ ، عِياذاً بالله من زوال نعمته وتحويل عافيته .
~
طريق الهجرتين [٤٠٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" كان المسلمون إذا دخل شعبان ؛أكبوا على المصاحف وأخرجوا الزكاة  "

[ فتح الباري 31/13]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن رجب رحمه الله:-*

* صِيَامُ شَعبَانَ أفضَلُ مِن صِيَامِ الأشهُرِ الحُرم*
* وأفضَلُ التَّطَوُّعِ مَا كانَ قَريبًا مِن رَمضَانَ؛ قَبلَهُ وبَعدَهُ، وذَلِك يَلتَحِقُ بصيَامِ رمَضَانَ لِقُرْبِه مِنه..*

*⬅️ وتَكونُ مَنزِلَتهُ مِنَ الصِّيَامِ بمَنزلَةِ السُّنَن الرَّوَاتِبِ مَعَ الفَرائِض قَبلَها وبَعدَها، فَيلتَحِقُ بالفرَائِض في الفَضلِ، وهي تَكمِلَةٌ لِنَقصِ الفَرائِض وكذلِكَ صِيَامُ مَا قَبلَ رَمضَانَ وبَعدَهُ .*

للطَائِفُ المَعَارِف: (٢٤٩)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي:

*ما يتقيد بمذهب واحد؛ إلا من هو قاصر في التمكن من العلم، أو من هو متعصب.*

السير.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❏ ‏قال أبو الدرداء - رضي الله عنه -:

‏ما تصدق مؤمن بصدقة أحب إلى الله 
‏عزَّ وجلَّ من موعظة يعظ بها قومه ،
‏فيفترقون قد نفعهم الله بها .

‏ صفة الصفوة (٣٠١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ قال شيخ الاسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله :

من أحَبَّ أن يلحق بدرجةِ " الأبرارِ " ويتشبه " بـ " الأخيار " فلينوِي في كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس نــفــع الخلق ! فيما يسر الله من مصالحهم على يديه، وليطع الله في أخذ ما حل ، وترك ماحرم ، وليتورع عن الشبهات ما استطاع ، فإن طلب الحلال والنفقة على العيال باب عظيم لا يعدله شيء من أعمال البر.

[الإيمان الأوسط (106)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن مكحول ‏أن لقمان قال لابنه :

《 غاية الشرف والسؤود حسن العقل ،

ومن حسن عقله غطى ذلك جميع ذنوبه ،

           وأصلح ذلك مساويه 》.

  ‏  الاذكياء لابن الجوزي (١٥) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه "اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم": *«باب تفضيل جنس العجم على العرب نفاق.* فإن الذي عليه أهل السنة والجماعة اعتقاد أن *جنس العرب أفضل من جنس العجم:* عبرانيهم وسريانيهم، رومهم و فرسهم وغيرهم، وأن قريشاً أفضل العرب وأن بني هاشم أفضل قريش وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل بني هاشم، فهو أفضل الخلق نفساً وأفضلهم نسباً. وليس فضل العرب ثم قريش ثم بني هاشم بمجرد كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم، وإن كان هذا من الفضل، بل هم أنفسهم أفضل. وبذلك ثبت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أفضل نفساً و نسباً، وإلا لزم الدور.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_* ‏عن مكحول ‏أن لقمان قال لابنه.*_

غاية الشرف والسؤود حسن العقل ومن حسن عقله غطى ذلك جميع ذنوبه وأصلح ذلك مساويه.

_*|[ الاذكياء لابن الجوزي (١٥) ]|*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ الذَّهبِي -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ :

« كُلُّ مَن لَم يَخشَ أن يكُونَ فِي النَّارِ ؛
فَهُوَ مَغرُور قَد أمِنَ مَكرَ اللَّـه بِهِ!». 

• سَيرُ أعلَامِ النُّبلَاء | ٦ / ٢٩١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏•قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

«الصلاة مجلبة للرزق حافظة للصحة دافعة للأذى مطردة للأدواء مقوية للقلب مبيضة للوجه مفرحة للنفس مذهبة للكسل » .

[زاد المعاد 4 / 304]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال بنُ الجَوزِيّ رحِمه اللّه :

" تاللّهِ  لو  قِيل  لأهلِ  القُبور  تَمنَّوا  لتَمنّوا  يومًا  من  رَمضان . "

التّبصرة (٧٨/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏لا ينبغي لعاقل أن يوهم نفسه بأنه فاته قطار 
التحصيل والحفظ مهما كثرت مشاغله أو كبر سنه .

 ففي طبقات مجد الدين أنّ زفر بن الهذيل حفظ القرآن في سَنَتَين مِن آخر عمره ، فرُئِيَ بعد موته في المنام ، فسُئل : ما حالك ؟ فقال : لولا السّنتَين لَهَلَك زفر .

شرح مسندأبي حنيفة : ( ١ / ٤٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله تعالى - :

《 عليك بكثرة المعروف يؤنسك الله في قبرك ، 

  واجتنب المحرمات كلها تجد حلاوة الإيمان 》.

             |[ حلية الأولياء (٨٢/٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى وغفر له  :

 ( *وإذا كان القلب محبا لله وحده مخلصا له للدين ؛ لم يبتلى بحبّ غيره أصلا ، فضلا أن يبتلى بالعشق ، وحيث ابتلي بالعشق فلنقص محبته لله وحده ،ولهذا لما كان يوسف محبا لله ، مخلصا له الدين ،لم يبتل بذلك؛ بل قال تعالى ( كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين) ،وأما امرأة العزيز فكانت مشركة -هي وقومها-؛ فلهذا ابتليت بالعشق ، وما يبتلى بالعشق أحد إلا لنقص توحيده وإيمانه)*

 مجموع الفتاوى ١٣٥/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرافي رحمه الله تعالى:
" وقد أجمع قوم من الفقهاء الجهال على ذمه ( اي أصول الفقه ) واهتضامه ، وتحقيره في نفوس الطلبة ؛ بسبب جهلهم به ، ويقولون: إنما يتعلم للرياء والسمعة والتغالب والجدال ، لا لقصد صحيح ، وما علموا أنه لولا أصول الفقه لم يثبت من الشريعة قليل ولا كثير "

نفائس الاصول (١٠/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 

*ولا يستحب القبض في قيام الاعتدال من الركوع لأن السنة لم ترد به، ولأن زمنه يسير يحتاج فيه إلى التهيؤ للسجود.*

شرح العمدة (٢ /٦٦٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(والهفوة التي يهفوها الرجال والنساء جميعا في مسألة الزواج أنهم يتساءلون عن كلِّ شيءٍ من جمالٍ أو مالٍ، أو خُلُقٍ أو ذكاءٍ أو علمٍ أو عفةٍ أو أدب، ويغفلون النظر في ملاك روح هذه الأشياء جميعها، وهي الوحدة النفسية للزوجين، فالنفس نفسان: "مادية" تقف عند مظاهر الحياة ومراثيها، و "روحية" تتغلغل في أعماقها وأطوائها.
أصحاب النفس الأولى: هم المتبلدون الذين يدورون في الحياة حول محور أنفسهم، وإذا أُعجبوا بشي من المناظر أعجبوا من حيث قيمته ومنفعته لا من حيث بهائه ورونقه.
أما أصحاب النفس الثانية: هم أصحاب الملكات الشعرية الذين صفت أنفسهم، فأصبحت كالمرائي المجلوة فيتراءى فيها العالم بما فيه من خير أو شر، يفرحون لخيره، ويحزنون لشره)

الأديب العظيم المنفلوطي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله :

 بعض الناس يحب الثناء عليـه ؛
و هو لا يسوى عند الله جناح بعوضــة )

  الحلية لأبي نعيم : (٨/٢٥٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأعمش - رحمه الله تعالى :

‏التغافلُ يُطفِئُ شرًّا كثيراً ، 

‏ومن غضب على ما لا يقدر عليه ، طال حُزنُهُ . 

‏شعب الإيمان [٨۱۰۱] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"الكسَالى أكثر النَّاس همًّا وغمًّا وحزنًا، ليس لهم فرح ولا سرور، بخلاف أرباب النَّشَاط والجد في العمل".

《روضة المحبين - ١٦٨》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الخطيب البغدادي في الفقيه و المتفقه (٢/١٦٠) :

اليوم كثر المفتون بغير علم، بل يكادون يسدُّون علينا منافذ الهواء من كثرتهم، وما كثَّرهم إلا جهل الناس بالشرع، فكل مُلْتَحٍ شيخ و كل صاحب عمامة فقيه، فلو أن أمثال هؤلاء جلسوا للإفتاء في الزمن الأول، زمن العلم و الصدق، لضُرِبوا بالنعال و الجريد.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒اﺑﻦ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ رحمه الله 

*‏فو الله الَّذي لا إلـٰه إلَّا هوَ ، ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺫﻭ ﺍﻟﻨَّﻔﺲِ ﺍﻟﻤﻸﻯ بالذُّنوبِ والعيوبِ ،‏أعظم إلانةً للقلبِ ، ‏واستدرارًا للدَّمعِ ، ‏وإحضارًا للخشيةِ ، ‏وأبعث على التَّوبةِ ، ‏مِن تلاوةِ القرآن ، وسماعِ القرآن .*

‏آثاره ١٤٨/١-١٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شبخ الاسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله: (وأما ليلة النصف من شعبان ففيها فضلٌ، وكان في السلف من يصلي فيها، لكنَّ الاجتماع فيها لإحيائها في المساجد بدعةٌ، وكذلك الصلاة الألفية).

الفتاوى الكبرى: ج4/ص428

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :
*《 أهل البدع ، لا يعتمدون على كتب التفسير المأثورة ،  والحديث وآثار السلف ، وإنّمَـا يعتمدون على كتب الأدب ، وكتب الـكـلام 》.*

           |[ الـفـتـاوى (١١٩/٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاّمة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله  : 

« والله إن المعاصي لتؤثر في أمن البلاد وتؤثر في رخائها واقتصادها وتؤثر في قلوب الشعب »

 أثر المعاصي (صـ12) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *أفيظن المُعرضُ عن كتاب ربه وسنة رسوله أن يَنجو من ربه بآراء الرجال* ؟!


[ البدائع في علوم القرآن (٤٠٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العلامة عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى

*" لا ريب أن إظهار الحق ونشره في هذا العصر ودعوة الناس إليه ، يعتبر من الأمور الغريبة وذلك لاستحكام غربة الإسلام ، وقلة دعاة الحق ، وكثرة دعاة الباطل ".*

مجموع فتاوى ابن باز (158/3)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام القاضي عياض - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - كان الإمام مالك أحسن الناس خُلقاً مع أهله وولده ، ويقول : في ذلك مرضاة لربك ، ومثراة في مالك ، ومنساة في أجلك ، وقد بلغني ذلك عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 ترتيب المدارك               (١٢٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلاء بن زياد رحمه الله :

‏" لا تتبع بصرك رداء امرأة ، فإن النظر يجعل في القلب شهوة " .

‏الزهد للإمام أحمد : ( ٣١١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

من النصيحة للعلماء أنك إذا رأيت منهم خطأ فلا تسكت وتقول :
هذا أعلم مني،بل تناقش بأدب واحترام،لأنه أحيانا يخفى على الإنسان الحكم فينبهه من هو دونه في العلم فينتبه،وهذا من النصيحة للعلماء.

شرح الأربعين النووية ص١٤٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :-

فلا تأمنه أن يحبسك في النار بمعصية واحدة من معاصيك (ولا يخاف عقباها)

الفوائد ٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:*

*لكل أمة صنم يعبدونه ،*
*وصنم هذه الأمة الدينار والدرهم.*

*الآداب الشرعية (٢٩٧/٣) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال_شيخ_الإسلام_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال القاضي ابن الأكفاني - رحمه الله - :

" وأقصر طُرق الجنة سلامة الصدر "

 تاريخ دمشق ١٢٣/٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر
 رحمه الله : 

إن اﻷمم التي تفقد ‎#الغيرة على دينها وأعراضها،

ليس لها إلا الدمار.

 جمهرة مقالات الشيخ رحمه الله (ص٤٩٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *بني آدم لا تتم مصلحتهم إلا بالاجتماع لحاجة بعضهم إلى بعض ؛ ولا بد لهم عند الاجتماع من رأس* .


[ الفتاوى (٢8/٣٩٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - :

*《 عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يقبض ، وقبضه ذهاب أهله . عليكم بالعلم ، فإن أحدكم لا يدري متى يفتقر إليه ، أو يفتقر إلى ما عنده ، وستجدون أقواماً يزعمون أنهم يدعون إلى كتاب الله وقد ونبذوه وراء ظهورهم . عليكم بالعلم ، وإياكم والتبدع والتنطع ، والتعمق ، وعليكم بالعتيق 》.*
 |[ كتاب البدع صـ (٨١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم  - رَحمهُ الله : -
لَو اِنتصرَ الحق دَائِماً لَامتلأتْ صُفوفُ الدُّعاة بالمنافقين 
وَلوْ اِنتصرَ الباطل دَائِماً لشكَّ الدُّعاة فِي الطريق
وَلكنّها ساعة وساعة
فساعة اِنتصارِ الباطل فِيها غربلة لِلدُّعاة .
وساعة اِنتصارِ الحق فِيها يَأتي اليقين .
 [ مَدارِجُ السَّالِكين ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب ( رحمه الله ) :
‏" فالمؤمن في الدنيا كالغريب المجتاز ببلدة غير مستوطن فيها ،
‏فهو يشتاق إلى بلده وهمه الرجوع إليه والتزود بما يوصله في طريقه إلى وطنه ،
‏ولا ينافس أهل ذلك البلد المستوطنين فيه في عزهم ،
‏ولا يجزع مما أصابه عندهم من الذل " .
‏[ كشف الكربة - ٣٢٧/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالىٰ  :

قبح الله من ينقل البهتان ، ومن يمشي بالنميمة .

سير أعلام النبلاء      (٣٨٠/١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عَدي بن حاتم رضي الله عنه : *الغيبةُ مَرعى اللئام* .


[ بهجة المجالس (١/٣٩٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - :

*《 عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يقبض ، وقبضه ذهاب أهله . عليكم بالعلم ، فإن أحدكم لا يدري متى يفتقر إليه ، أو يفتقر إلى ما عنده ، وستجدون أقواماً يزعمون أنهم يدعون إلى كتاب الله وقد ونبذوه وراء ظهورهم . عليكم بالعلم ، وإياكم والتبدع والتنطع ، والتعمق ، وعليكم بالعتيق 》.*

|[ كتاب البدع صـ (٨١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - قال زياد مولىٰ ابن عياش  : ( الصبر اليوم عن معاصي الله خير من الصبر علىٰ الأغلال ) .

【 ذم الهوىٰ                      (٦١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى :

*《 كم ممن أمل أن يصوم هذا ‎الشهر فخانه أمله ، فصار قبله إلى ظلمة ‎القبر ، كم من مستقبلٍ يومًا لا يستكمله ومؤمل غدًا لا يدركه .*

*إنكم لو أبصرتم الأجل ومسيره لأبغضتم ‎الأمل وغروره 》.*

|[ لطائف المعارف (١٤٩/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍*قال شيخ الإسلام الحافظ ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :-*

وكل من لم يخالط الفقهاء، وجَهَد مع المحدثين؛ تأذى ، وساء فهمه .

 *"صيد الخاطر"(ص:٢٦١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله تعالى : 

• - يا هذا لو أنك قصدت باب والي الشُّرطة ، لَمَا أقبل إليك ولا تلقَّاك ، وربما حجبك عن الوصول إِلَيْه وأقصاك ، وملك الملوك يقول : " من أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة " .

• - وأنت عنه معرضٌ وعلى غيره مقبلٌ ، لقد غُبنت أفحشَ الغبن وخسرت أكبر الخسران .

【 مجموع الرسائل          (٤٢٧/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي  -رحمه الله تعالى- : 
‏" الإشتغال بتطهير القلوب أفضل من الإستكثار من الصوم والصلاة مع غش القلوب ! "
‏ٰ
‏انظر كتابه لطائف المعارف : ص427

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال الشيخ عبدالسلام بن برجس رحمه الله 
«فأهل السنة مهما اندسَّ بينهم مندس، ومهما تزيّا بزيِّهم ماكر فإن الله سوف يهتك ستره،ويفضح أمره»
[تصنيف الناس ٢٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❏ قَـﺎﻝ ﺑـﺸﺮ ﺑـﻦ ﺍﻟﺤَـﺎﺭﺙ  :

” ﻻ ﻳـﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻌـﺒﺪ ﺣﻼﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺒـﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺑﻴـﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸـﻬﻮﺍﺕ ﺣﺎﺋـﻄﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻳـﺪ”

انظر: [ﺣـﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟـﻴﺎﺀ ٣٤٥/٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ،شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
فمن المعلوم أن من أحب الله المحبة الواجـبة فلابد أن يبغـض أعـداءه ،ولابد أن يحب ما يحبه من جهادهم .

الفتاوى 10 / 60

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تزهد فيمن يرغب فيك؛ فإنه باب من أبواب الظلم، وترك مقارضة الإحسان، وهذا قبيح. 

ابن حزم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل إمام الحرمين حين جلس موضع أبيه : لم كان السفر قطعة من العذاب ؟ فأجاب على الفور : لأن فيه فراق الأحباب . " إرشاد الساري للقسطلاني (4/151)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*• - قال الإمام ابن القيم*
*• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :*

• - إذا صارت المعاصي اللسانية معتادة للعبد ، فإنه يعز عليه الصبر عنها .

【 عدة الصابرين             (١٢٦/١) 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال_الإمام_ابن-القيم -  رحمه الله تعالى - ٰ :

فبين العبد وبين السعادة والفلاح قوة عزيمة، وصبر ساعة، وشجاعة نفس، وثبات قلب، والفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم .

_ مدارج السالكين (١٠/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله- : 

‏《 حامل القرآن حامل راية الإسلام، ‏لا ينبغي أن يلغو مع من يلغو، ولا يسهو مع من يسهو، ‏ولا يلهو مع من يلهو، ‏تعظيماً لله تعالى، ‏
ولا ينبغي أن يكون له إلى أحد حاجة، بل ينبغي أن تكون حوائج الناس إليه》


 [[«رواه أبو نعيم في «الحلية» (92/8)]]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قَالَ شَيْخُ الإِسْلَام ابن تيمية 
          - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - :

*《 مَن يَعزِمُ عَلى تَركِ المَعاصِي فِي شَهرِ رَمَضانَ دُونَ غَيرِهِ فَليسَ هَذا بِتائِبٍ مُطلَقًا ؛ ولَكِنَّهُ تَارِكٌ لِلفِعلِ فِي شَهرِ رَمَضانَ ،*

*ويُثَابُ إذَا كَانَ ذلِكَ التَّركُ لِلَّـهِ وتَعظيمِ شَعائِرِ اللَّـهِ واجتِنابِ مَحارِمِهِ فِي ذَلِكَ الوَقتِ ،*

*ولَكِنَّهُ لَيسَ مِن التَّائِبينَ الَّذينَ يُغفَرُ لَهُم بالتَّوبَةِ مَغفِرَةً مُطلَقَة 》.*

مَجمُوعُ الفَتَاوَى (٧٤٤/١٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام شيبان بن يحيىٰ - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - ما أعلم طريقًا إلىٰ الجنة أقصد ممن يسلك طريق الحديث . 

 تاريخ الإسلام             (٧٠/١٢) 】
 سير أعلام النبلاء       (٣٣١/٢٠) 】
تذكرة الحفاظ              (٧٤/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
 - رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :

-  فَلَو علم النَّاس مَا فِي قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن بالتدبر لاشتغلوا بهَا عَن كل مَا سواهَا ، فَإِذا قَرَأَهُ بتفكر حَتَّى مر بِآيَة وَهُوَ مُحْتَاجا إِلَيْهَا فِي شِفَاء قلبه كررها وَلَو مائَة مرّة وَلَو لَيْلَة ، فقراءة آيَة بتفكر وتفهم خير من قِرَاءَة ختمة بِغَيْر تدبر وتفهم وأنفع للقلب وأدعى الى حُصُول الايمان وذوق حلاوة الْقُرْآن

 - وَهَذِه كَانَت عَادَة السّلف يردد أحدهم الآية إلى الصَّباح وَقد ثَبت عَن النَّبِي أنه قَامَ بِآيَة يُرَدِّدهَا حَتَّى الصَّباح وَهِي قَوْله : { إِن تُعَذبهُمْ فَإِنَّهُم عِبَادك وَإِن تغْفر لَهُم فَإنَّك أَنْت الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيم } ، فقراءة الْقُرْآن بالتفكر هِيَ أصل صَلَاح الْقلب .

 مفتاح دار السعادة ( ١٨٧/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 فالسعيد من تاب الله عليه من جهله وظلمه، وإلا فالإنسان ظلوم جهول.
 وإذا وقع الظلم والجهل في الأمور العامة الكبار، أوجبت بين الناس العداوة والبغضاء.
 فعلى الإنسان أن يتحرّى العلم والعدل فيما يقوله في مقالات الناس؛ فإن الحكم بالعلم والعدل في ذلك أولى منه في الأمور الصغار.

 درء تعارض العقل والنقل ٤٠٩/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 " إذا لم تُخلص؛ فلا تتعب "

 بدائع الفوائد (٢٣٥/٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :

إن الحق الظاهر لا يحتاج إلى رؤية ولافكر ولانظر، بل يجب اتباعه والانقياد له متى ظهر، ولهذا قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم مادحا للصديق (ما دعوت أحدا إلى الإسلام الا كانت له كبوة، غير ابي بكر، فإنه لم يتلعثم).
ولذا كانت بيعته يوم السقيفة سريعة من غير نظر ولا روية، لأن افضليته على من عداه ظاهرة جلية عند الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

البداية والنهاية ٢٥٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جميع أصول النفاة (نفاة الصفات) تعود الى ثلاث طرق :
- طريقة الأعراض.
- طريقة التركيب.
- طريقة الاختصاص. 

درء التعارض لابن تيمية ( ٨ / ٢٤ ) بتصرف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للخليل بن أحمد *إنك تمازح* الناس فقال:

" *الناس في سجن ما لم يتمازحوا*، وفي الإقتداء بمن ذكر والإقتفاء بآثارهم أعظم بركَة، وفي الخروج عن ذلك الحد أَشد عناء وأبلغ هلكة، و *خير الأمور أوساطها*". 

المصدر : [المراح في المزاح ص 94].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دخل شاب على ‏المحدث الحسن ابن شاذان (ت٤٢٥ ) رحمه الله ، وقال له: رأيت رسول اللهﷺ في المنام
فقال لي: سل عن ابن شاذان، فإذا لقيته، فَأَقْرِئْهُ مِنِّي السَّلامَ ، فبكى الشيخ، وقال: ما أعرف عملًا أستحق به هذا إلا أن يكون صبري على قراءة الحديث، وتكرير الصلاة على النبي ﷺ كلما ذكر.
سير أعلام النبلاء،١٧/ ٤١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله - :


• - كلما جد في الاستقامة والدعوة إلىٰ الله، والقيام له بأمره، جد العدو في إغراء السفهاء به.

【 مدارج السالكين            (٢٤١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي
• - رحمه الله - :

• - كالمثل المضروب: أن الكلب قال للأسد: يا سيد السباع! غير اسمي؛ فإنه قبيح، فقال له: أنت خائن، لا يصلح لك غير هذا الاسم، قال: فجربني، فأعطاه شقة لحم، وقال: احفظ لي هذه إلى غد، وأنا أغير اسمك. فجاع، وجعل ينظر إلى اللحم، ويصبر، فلما غلبته نفسه، قال: وأي شيء باسمي؟! وما كلب إلا اسم حسن. فأكل! وهكذا الخسيس الهمة، القنوع بأقل المنازل، المختار عاجل الهوى على آجل الفضائل.

 صيد الخاطر                 (٢٠١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏،

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله

إن العبد إنما يعود إلى الذنب
لبقايا في نفسه
فمتى خرج من قلبه
الشبهة والشهوة
لم يعد إلى الذنب

[ جامع المسائل ٢٨٠/٧ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *من علامات أهل السنة : أنهم يُوالون ويُعادون على سُنة نبيهم ﷺ ؛ وأهل البدع : يوالون ويعادون على أقوال ابتدعوها* !


[ مختصر الصواعق (1606/4) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_* قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى.

 الليالي والأيام الفاضلة لا ينبغي أن يغفل عنهنّ لأنه إذا غفل التاجر عن موسم الربح فمتى يربح ؟!

_ مختصر منهاج القاصدين (٧٠) ]|*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال العلامة أحمد بن يحيى النجمي :*

فوالله لاينفعك عند الله فلان ولا علان
إنما ينفعك قيامك بالحق ونصرك له و لأهله

*((رد الجواب ص 54))*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
 - رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :

-  فَلَو علم النَّاس مَا فِي قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن بالتدبر لاشتغلوا بهَا عَن كل مَا سواهَا ، فَإِذا قَرَأَهُ بتفكر حَتَّى مر بِآيَة وَهُوَ مُحْتَاجا إِلَيْهَا فِي شِفَاء قلبه كررها وَلَو مائَة مرّة وَلَو لَيْلَة ، فقراءة آيَة بتفكر وتفهم خير من قِرَاءَة ختمة بِغَيْر تدبر وتفهم وأنفع للقلب وأدعى الى حُصُول الايمان وذوق حلاوة الْقُرْآن

 - وَهَذِه كَانَت عَادَة السّلف يردد أحدهم الآية إلى الصَّباح وَقد ثَبت عَن النَّبِي أنه قَامَ بِآيَة يُرَدِّدهَا حَتَّى الصَّباح وَهِي قَوْله : { إِن تُعَذبهُمْ فَإِنَّهُم عِبَادك وَإِن تغْفر لَهُم فَإنَّك أَنْت الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيم } ، فقراءة الْقُرْآن بالتفكر هِيَ أصل صَلَاح الْقلب .

 مفتاح دار السعادة ( ١٨٧/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام عبد الله بنُ المبارك: 
‏قلتُ لسفيانَ الثوريِّ: ما أبعدَ أبا حنيفةَ مِن الغيبة، ما سمعتُه يغتاب عدوًّا له قطُّ !
‏فقال سفيان: هو والله أعقلُ من أنْ يُسلِّط على حسناته مَن يَذهبُ بها ...

‏تاريخ بغداد: 363/13

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

️قال العلامة ابن حزم رحمه الله : *لا تُجبْ عن كلام نُقل إليك عن قائلٍ ، حتى تُوقن أنه قالَه* .


[ الأخلاق والسير (٢٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله : *مَن صَدقتْ حاجتُه إلى شيء = كثُرت مسألتُه عنه ، ودامَ طلبُه له .. حتى يُدركه ويُحكمه* .


[ معالم السنن (4/132) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✨قال الشيخ /محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله:

*احذر كمائن النفس*، وكلما وجدت في قلبك شيئاً منها - يعارض شرع الله - فافزع إلى الله عز وجل، ولا تحاول أن تأتي بأدلة عقلية بل افزع أولاً إلى الله عز وجل؛ لأن الله علمنا هذا فقال تعالى ﴿وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله﴾، فلا ملجأ ولا منجا إلا إلى الله عز وجل.

شرح الكافية الشافية ١-٢٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏ﻣُﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔُ ﺍﻟﻬَﻮﻯ ﺗُﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌَﺒﺪ ﻓِﻲ ﻣَﻘﺎﻡ  ﻣَﻦ ﻟَﻮ ﺃﻗْﺴَـﻢَ ﻋَﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ِﻷَﺑَﺮّﻩ، فَيقضَى ﻟَـﻪ ﻣِــﻦ ﺍﻟﺤَـﻮﺍﺋِـﺞ ﺃَﺿْـﻌَـﺎﻑ ﺃﺿـﻌَـﺎﻑ  ﻣَـﺎ ﻓَــﺎﺗَـﻪ ﻣِـﻦ ﻫَـﻮَﺍﻩ .

ﺭَﻭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻤُﺤﺒِّﻴﻦ 484.)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*

*⭕ ‏قال الإمام الخطيب البغدادي*
*رحمه الله :*

( اليوم كثر المفتون بغـير علم ، بل
يكادون يسدُّون علينا منافذ الهواء
من كثرتهـم ، وما كثَّرهـم إلا جهـل
الناس بالشــرع ، فكـل مُلْتَحٍ شـيخ
وكل صـاحب عمامة فقيه ، فلو أن
أمثال هـؤلاء ، جلسـوا للإفتـاء في
الزمن الأول ، زمن العلم ، والصدق
لضُرِبوا بالنعال والجريد ) .

*الفقيه والمتفقه - ٢/١٦٠ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال ابن القيم :

‏▪قوله تعالى :
‏(وإذ تأذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم)

‏والذكر رأس ⁧‫الشكر‬⁩ ، والشكر جلّاب ⁧‫النعم‬⁩ موجب للمزيد.

‏▪قال بعض ⁧‫السلف‬⁩ رحمة الله عليهم :
‏ما أقبح ⁧‫الغفلة‬⁩ عن ذكر من لا يغفل عن ذكرك .

‏[بدائع التفسير2/91]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 
حفظه الله:

*من أسباب الاجتماع :*

*الرجوع إلى ‎الكتاب  والسنة لحسم النزاع،*

*وإنهاء الاختلاف* .

الأجوبة المفيدة - س85

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله في ((غاية النفع)) (ص 21): ((فهذه الأسقام والبلايا كلها كفارات للذنوب الماضية ومواعظ للمؤمنين حتى يتعظوا بها، ويرجعوا بها في المستقبل عن شر ما كانوا عليه.
قال الفضيل: إِنَّمَا جعلت العلل ليؤدب بها العباد، ليس كل من مرض مات.
وإلى هذا المعنى الإشارة بقوله عز وجل: {أَوَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لَا يَتُوبُونَ وَلَا هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ}.
ولبعض المتقدمين شعرا:
أفي كل عام مرضت ثم نقهت ... وتنعي ولا تنعى متى ذا إِلَى متى)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس الصنهاجي  
 رحمه الله  : 

ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ ﻫﻮ ، ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ، ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺫﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻸﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻧﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﺏ:
ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺇﻻﻧﺔً ﻟﻠﻘﻠﺐِ ،
ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺪﺭﺍﺭﺍً ﻟﻠﺪﻣﻊ ، 
ﻭﺇﺣﻀﺎﺭﺍً ﻟﻠﺨﺸﻴﺔ ،
ﻭﺃﺑﻌﺚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ 
ﻣﻦ ﺗﻼﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﻭﺳﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ .

اثار ابن باديس       (١٤٨/١- ١٤٩) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ُابنُ مفلح المقدسي - رحمه الله-:
"وبعضُ الناس يحتجُّ لتركهِ العِلمَ بكبر السِّن ، أو عدم الذكاء ، أو القلَّة والفقر ، أو غير ذلك .
‏وذلك من وساوس الشيطان يُثبَّطون بها .

‏**ومن نظرَ في حالِ السلف وجماعةٍ من علماء الخلف وجدَهُم لا يلتفتونَ إلى هذه الأعذار ، ولا يُعرِّجون عليها."*

‏[الآداب الشرعية 1/215]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا بد للإنسان أن يفهم كلام بني جنسه، إذ الإنسان مدني بالطبع، لا يستقل بتحصيل مصالحه، فلا بد لهم من الاجتماع للتعاون على المصالح، ولا يتم ذلك الا بطريق يعلم به بعضهم ما يقصده غيره .
وأي طريق فرض من الإشارة والعبارة والكتابة وغير ذلك كان ذلك من جنس السمعيات والنقليات، فإن جماع ذلك ما يعلم به مراد الغير . 
درء التعارض لابن تيمية ( ٧ / ١٣٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله :
لا تكن ممن :
يتبع الحق إذا وافق هواه ويخالفه إذا خالف هواه.
[فتاوى ابن تيمية (10/480) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• قال طلحة البغدادي رحمه الله :

" ‏ركبتُ مع الإمام أحمد في سفينة فكان يطيل السكوت فإذا تكلم قال: اللهم أمتنا على الإسلام والسنة".

‏طبقات الحنابلة ١/ ١٧٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" فـأسعد الخلق وأعظمهم نعيما ،وأعلاهم درجة ،أعظمهم اتباعا وموافقة له صل الله عليه وسلم علما وعمــلا " .

- مجموع الفتاوى لفتــاوى ( 26 \ 4) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍�قال العلامة عبدالحي بن عبدالحليم اللكنوي الحنفي - رحمه الله تعالى - :-

*ومن نظر بنظر الإنصاف، وغاص في بحار الفقه ، والأصول مجتنبا الاعتساف ، يعلم علما يقينا أن أكثر المسائل الفرعية ، والأصلية التي أختلف العلماء فيها ، فمذهب المحدثين فيها أقوى من مذهب غيرهم .* 

  *"إمام الكلام"(ص:١٥٦)* .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحافظ بن رجب الحنبلي - رحمه الله -  :-*

 إنّ المؤمن لابد أن يفتن بشي من الفتن المؤلمة الشاقة عليه ؛ ليمتحن إيمانه ، 
كما قال الله تعالى : 
﴿ *أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ ✵ وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِين*َ ﴾ ،
ولكن الله يلطف بعباده المؤمنين في هذه الفتن ، ويصبرهم عليها ، ويثيبهم فيها ، ولا يلقيهم في فتنة مهلكة مضلة تذهب بدينهم ، بل تمر عليهم الفتن ، وهم منها في عافية .

انتهى من 
*"تفسيره"(٢١٢/٢)* .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حدَّث ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله من كتابه "الجرح والتعديل" عن يحيى بن معين أنه قال : *إنا لنطعن على أقوام ؛ لعلهم قد حطُّوا رحالهم في الجنة منذ أكثر من مائتي سنة* !

*فبكى عبد الرحمن ، وارتعدت يداه ، حتى سقط الكتاب من يده* !


[ مقدمة ابن الصلاح (1/390) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله : *مَن صَدقتْ حاجتُه إلى شيء = كثُرت مسألتُه عنه ، ودامَ طلبُه له .. حتى يُدركه ويُحكمه* .


[ معالم السنن (4/132) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال زبيد بن الحارث  رحمه الله : أسكتتني كلمة ابن مسعود عشرين سنة : *مَن كان كلامه لا يوافق فِعله = فإنما يُوبخ نفسه* !


[ عيون الأخبار (1/203) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*⭕  قال الإمـام إبن تيمية رحمـه*
*الله تعالى :*

( العـــباد آلـة : فانظـــر إلـى الـذي
سلطهم عليك ولا تنظر إلى فعلهم
بك ، تسترح من الهم والغم ) .

*مجموع الفتاوى - ١٥٥/١ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام شمس الدين ابن القيم
رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى 

من كانت شيمته التوبة والاستغفار
 فقد هدي لأحسن الشيم . 



إغاثة اللهفان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى:
مذهب سائر المسلمين وأهل الملل إثبات القيامة الكبرى وقيام الناس من قبورهم والثواب والعقاب هناك، وإنما أنكر البرزخ قليل من أهل البدع.
مجموع الفتاوى ج٤ ص٢٦٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام المفسر شمس الدين القرطبي الأندلسي-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- (ت 671 هـ):
" الأذان على قلة ألفاظه مشتمل على مسائل العقيدة؛ لأنه بدأ بالأكبرية، وهي تتضمن وجود الله وكماله.*
ثم ثنى بالتوحيد ونفي الشريك، ثم بإثبات الرسالة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم دعا إلى الطاعة المخصوصة عقب الشهادة بالرسالة؛ لأنها لا تُعرف إلا من جهة الرسول.*
ثم دعا إلى الفلاح وهو البقاء الدائم، وفيه الإشارة إلى المعاد، ثم أعاد ما أعاد توكيداً ".
(فتح الباري 77/2)
​

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله -:

‏" أنفع الذخائر التقوى ، وأضرها العدوان "٠

‏مناقب الشافعي ،
‏للبيهقي(١٧١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:

‏'' من جعل بعد الرسول ﷺ معصوما يجب الإيمان بكل ما يقوله فقد أعطاه معنى النبوة ، وإن لم يعطه لفظها ''.

‏منهاج السنة(6 /188)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله 

‏العبد الصالح يحفظه الله في نفسه وفي ذريته وما يتعلق به لقوله {وكان أبوهما صالحا} .

‏تيسير اللطيف المنان [٣٦٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سَهلٌ بنُ عَبدِ الله التّستُريُّ  ٢٨٣هـ - رَحِمهُ الله -: 

‏" لَيْسَ فِيْ خَزَائِنِ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ التَّـوْحِــيْد "٠

‏الحلية (١٩٦/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال الإمام البغويّ رحمه الله : 

الأقدار غالبةٌ ، والعاقبة غائبةٌ ، فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يغترَّ بظاهر الحالِ ، ‏ولهذا شُرِع الدُّعاءُ بالثَّباتِ على الدِّين، وحُسنِ الخاتمة .

‏شرح السُّنَّة ١/ ١٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن حبان رحمه الله :
« العاقل لا يصادق المتلوّن،
ولا يؤاخي المتقلّب »
 روضة العقلاء ص (۹۳)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيميّة - رحمه الله - في "مجموع الفتاوى" (٨٢/٢٤) : " *لماذا يكونُ الإنسانُ مِنَ المُطفِّفينَ ؛ لا يَحْتَجُّ لغيره كما يَحْتَجُّ لنفسه؟! ولا يَقْبَلُ لنفْسه ما يَقْبَلُهُ لغيره*؟! " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

 《  يا هذا ، دبّر دينك . كما دبّرت دنياك  》.

      انـظـر : |[ المدهش ص (158) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قَـالَ العَلاَّمة ابن سَـعدي -رَحمـهُ اللَّه تعالَى- :

   ( فَرغد الرزق والأمن من المخاوف من أكبر

     النعم الدنيوية الموجبة لشكر الله تعالى ) .

         |[ تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير 
         كلام المنان - سورة قريش (٨٩٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قَـال عُمَـر بنُ عبدِ العـزِيز -رحمَـه الله تَعـَالَـى- :

مَنْ وَصَلَ أخاهُ بنصيحةٍ لهُ فِي دينهٍ ، ونَظَرَ لهُ فِي صَلاَحِ دُنياه ، فقد أَحْسَنَ صِلَتهُ ، وَأدَّىَ وَاجِبَ حَقِّهِ .

         انظر : |[ تاريخ الطبر (٦/ ٥٧٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#يحيى_بن_أبي_كث

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - إن رضا الله عن العبد أكبر من الجنة وما فيها. لأن الرضا صفة الله والجنة خلقه، قال الله تعالى: {ورضوان من الله أكبر} ، بعد قوله: {وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن ورضوان من الله أكبر ذلك هو الفوز العظيم}.
وهذا الرضا جزاء على رضاهم عنه في الدنيا، ولما كان هذا الجزاء أفضل الجزاء، كان سببه أفضل الأعمال.
 مدارج السالكين (٢٠٨/٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الحق سبحانه:
*{ونزّلنا عليك الكتاب تبياناً لكل شيء}*


▪ قال ابن الجوزي: 
*[قال العلماء بالمعاني: يعني لكل شيء من أمور الدين، إِما بالنص عليه، أو بالإِحالة على ما يوجب العلم، مثل بيان رسول الله ﷺ أو إجماع المسلمين]*




 زاد المسير ٥٧٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة مبارك بن محمد إبراهيمي الميلي الجزائري رحمه الله في ((رسالة الشرك ومظاهره)) (ص 42): ((فتجد أكثر الناس فاقداً للعلم الذي يصل روحه بعالم الغيب، ومن فاته ذلك العلم؛ فإما أن ينكر الدين والعبادة فيكون دهريّاً، وإما أن يمثل معبوده في صور مادية حسية يخضع لها روحه فيكون مشركاً:
كما قال تعالى: {وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ} [يوسف: 156])) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏تصفيد الشياطين في رمضان لا ينافيه وقوع المعاصي؛ إذ يكفي في وجود المعاصي شرارة النفس وخباثتها، ولا يلزم أن تكون كل معصية بواسطة شيطان. 
‏- ذخيرة العقبى شرح المجتبى  ٢٥٣/٢٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *قال الأصمعيُّ - رحمه الله لَمَّا حَضَرت جدّي عَلِيَّ بن أصمعَ الوفاةَ جَمَعَ بَنِيهِ ، فقال:*

يا بَنِيَّ ، عَاشِرُوا النَّاسَ مُعاشرةً إن غِبتُم حنُّوا إليكُم ، وإن مِتُّم بَكَوْا عليكُم

 *مكارم الأخلاق لابن أبي الدنيا (ص۲۸)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله :

أخطر ما على الأمة الآن الدعاة الجهّال الذين لا يعرفون العلم ويدعون الـــــناس بجهل وضلالة!!

إعانة المستفيد(٣٣٧/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فما صغَّر النفوس مثلُ معصية الله وما كبَّرها وشرَّفها ورفعها مثل طاعة الله -الداء والدواء ١١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حجر - رحمه الله-:
‏" والعين قد تكون من الإعجاب ولو بغير حسد  ولو من الرجل المحب ومن الرجل الصالح وفيه أنّ الذي يعجبه الشيء ينبغي أن يبادر إلى الدُّعاء للذي يعجبه بالبركة ويكون ذلك رقية منه "
‏[فـتح الباري  (٢١٠/١٠)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*⭕  قـال الإمـام إبن القيم رحمـه*
*الله تعالى :*

( البلايا تظهر جواهر الرجال ، وما
أسرع ما يفتضح المدعي ) .

*بدائع الفوائد - ٣٢٨/٤ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏كيف أصوم رمضان "إيماناً" و"احتسابا*ً " ؟

*• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية*
*• - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :*

• - «إيـمـانُـه : بـأن اللّه شـرع ذلـك وأوجـبَـه ورَضِـيـه وأمــر بــه .

• - احـتـسـابُـه : يـفـعـلـه خـالـصـاً يـرجــو ثـوابَـه» .

*【 جامع المسائل       (١٦١/١) 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى : { قُل إن كنتم تُحبون اللهَ فاتبعوني يُحببكم اللهُ ويَغفر لكم ذُنوبكم }


 قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *فمَن كان مُحبًّا لله ؛ لزم أن يتبعَ الرسولَ ؛ فيُصدقه فيما أخبر ؛ ويُطيعه فيما أمر ؛ ويتأسى به فيما فَعل .. ومن فعل هذا = فقد فعل ما يُحبه الله ؛ فيُحبه الله* .


[ العبودية (٩٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه اللّه- :

هَوِّن عليك الأمرَ ولا تَحزن ؛ فكلّ خَليل يتغير !! وليس ذلكَ بغريبٍ في النَّاس ..

[ طبقات فحول الشعراء (٢ /٦٣٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حين قدم  المغولي قطلوشاه -حفيد جنكيز خان- الشام سنة ٦٩٩ هـ مقاتلاً للمسلمين، قال أحد علماء دمشق: إن من خرج عن طاعة جده جنكيز خان أو طاعة ذريته فهو خارجي!

‏ذيل مرآة الزمان لليونيني ٢٩٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابنُ رجَب رحمه الله :

« اعلَمْ أنَّ المؤمنَ يجتَمعُ له في شَهر رمضَان جهادَان لنَفْسِه : 

 - جهادٌ بالنَّهار على الصِّيام ،  
- وجهادٌ باللَّيل على القِيام ، 

 فمَن جمعَ بينَ هذَيْن الجهادَيْن ، ووَفَّى بحُقُوقهما ، وصَبَر عليهما ؛ وفَّى أجرَه بغَير حسَابٍ » 

لطائف المعارف (ص171)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله - : 

• - إن الطاعة تنور القلب، وتجلوه وتصقله، وتقويه وتثبته، حتى يصير كالمراة المجلوة في جلائها وصفائها ويمتلئ نورا؛ فإذا دنا الشيطان منه أصابه من نوره ما يصيب مسترقي السمع من الشهب الثواقب.
• - فالشيطان يفرق من هذا القلب أشد من فرق الذئب من الأسد، حتى إن صاحبه ليصرع الشيطان، فيخر صريعا، فيجتمع عليه الشياطين، فيقول بعضهم لبعض: ما شأنه؟ فيقال: أصابه إنسي، وبه نظرة من الإنس!
فيا نظرة من قلب حر منور ... يكاد لها الشيطان بالنور يحرق

【 الداء والدواء                 (٢٢٢/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- 
يقول: 

من واظب على (يا حي يا قيوم، لا إله إلا أنت) كل يوم بين سنة الفجر، وصلاة الفجر، أربعين مرة، أحيا الله بها قلبه اهـ.

وكان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه شديد اللهج بها جدا، وقال لي يوما: لهذين الاسمين وهما الحي القيوم تأثير عظيم في حياة القلب، وكان يشير إلى أنهما الاسم الأعظم.


مدارج السالكين (446/1).


فإذا قضى من الاستغفار وطرا وكان عليه بعد ليل اضطجع على شقه الأيمن مجما نفسه مريحا لها مقويا على أداء وظيفة الفرض، فيستقبله نشيطا بجده وهمته كأنه لم يزل طول ليلته لم يعمل شيئا، فهو يريد أن يستدرك ما فاته فى صلاة الفجر، فيصلى السنة ويبتهل إلى الله بينها وبين الفريضة، فإن لذلك الوقت شأنا يعرفه من عرفه، ويكثر فيه من قول: "يا حى، يا قيوم، لا إله إلا أنت" فلهذا الذكر فى هذا الموطن تأثير عجيب،


 طريق الهجرتين (211/1) .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ‏قال الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه اللّه- :
> 
> هَوِّن عليك الأمرَ ولا تَحزن ؛ فكلّ خَليل يتغير !! وليس ذلكَ بغريبٍ في النَّاس ..
> 
> [ طبقات فحول الشعراء (٢ /٦٣٣) ]


كيف يهون هذا على النفس والله ان تغير الخليل كالشوكة تنبت في الفؤاد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> كيف يهون هذا على النفس والله ان تغير الخليل كالشوكة تنبت في الفؤاد


اصبح الأمر هين ليس كمثل ما مضى من الأزمنة 
لذا ينبغي لى المرء أن يعتاد على الأمر ولا يهتم فوق الأمر المعتاد ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن حجر:
وقال السهيلي: لم أقف في شيء من الأحاديث المشهورة على *قدر المدة التي مكث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها في السحر* حتى ظفرت به في " جامع معمر " عن الزهري أنه لبث *ستة أشهر*.
كذا قال، وقد وجدناه موصولا بإسناد الصحيح فهو المعتمد.
فتح الباري ٢٢٦/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى:
 (لايكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها)،

 قال ابن حزم الأندلسي: فلولا أن في وسعكم الفهم لأحكام القرآن ما أمركم بتدبره .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم النخعي:" كانوا يستحبون أن يلقنوا الصبي حين يعرب: لا إله إلا الله ثلاث مرات".
يعرب: يبين الكلام.
الزاهر في معاني كلمات الناس: ج٢ ص٦٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال الحافظ ابن كثير الدمشقي - رحمه الله تعالى 


” والمستحب الإكثار من الدعاء في جميع الأوقات ، وفي شهر رمضان أكثر ، وفي العشر الأخير منه ، ثم في أوتاره أكثر “ اﻫـ .


 [ (التفسير له) (٤٥١/٨) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين  رحمه الله : 

ختم القرآن في رمضان للصائم ليس بأمر واجب .

ولكن ينبغي للإنسان في رمضان أن يكثر من قراءة القرآن ، كما كان ذلك سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
فقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يدارسه جبريل القرآن كل رمضان " انتهى .

مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :-

شغلوا قلوبهم بالدنيا، ولو شغلوها بالله والدار الآخرة لجالت في معاني كلامه وآياته المشهودة، ورجعت إلى أصحابها بغرائب الحكم وطُرف الفوائد.

الفوائد ١٠٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :-

خراب القلب من الأمن والغفلة،
وعمارته من الخشية والذكر.

الفوائد ١٠٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :-

من وطّن قلبه عند ربه، سكن واستراح،
ومن أرسله في الناس، اضطرب واشتد به القلق.

الفوائد ١٠٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال الإمام ابنُ القيِّم - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*- مَن صحَّ له رمضان وسَلِم ، سَلِمَت لهُ سَائِرُ سَنَتِه .*

 [زاد المعاد ١/٣٩٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ㅤ 
 *الفرقُ بين الزُّهدِ والوَرَع* 

قال الإمام  ابن القيِّم رحمهُ الله :

« إنَّ حقيقةَ الزُّهد: هي أن تزهد فيما لا ينفعُك؛
 و الوَرَع: أن تتجنَّب ما قد يضُرُّك؛ فهذا الفرقُ بين الأمرين ».

طريقُ الهجرتين | صـ ٥٣٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :

❗(( ﻓﺈﻥ ﺁﺩﻡ - عليه اﻟﺴﻼﻡ - ﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﺫﻧﺐ ﺗﺎب ، ﻓﺎﺟﺘﺒﺎه ﺭبه ﻭ ﻫﺪاه ، ﻭ ﺇﺑﻠﻴﺲ ﺃﺻَﺮّ ﻭ اﺣﺘﺞّ  ﻓﻠﻌﻨﻪ الله ﻭ ﺃﻗﺼﺎه ، ﻓﻤﻦ ﺗﺎﺏ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﺁﺩﻣﻴﺎً ، 
ﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺻَﺮّ ﻭاﺣﺘﺞّ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺪﺭ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺇﺑﻠﻴﺴﻴﺎً ؛ 
ﻓﺎﻟﺴﻌﺪاء ﻳﺘﺒﻌﻮﻥ ﺃﺑﺎﻫﻢ ، 
ﻭ اﻷﺷﻘﻴﺎء ﻳﺘﺒﻌﻮﻥ عدﻭﻫﻢ ﺇﺑﻠﻴﺲ )) 

 مجموع الفتاوىٰ : 64/8

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

فهو سبحانه إذا أَراد أن يعز عبده و يجبره و ينصره *كسره أَوَّلًا* ، و يكون جبره له و نصره عَلى مقدار *ذله و إنكساره* .

 زاد المعاد (١٩٨/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏ ﻣُﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔُ ﺍﻟﻬَﻮﻯ ﺗُﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌَﺒﺪ ﻓِﻲ ﻣَﻘﺎﻡ  ﻣَﻦ ﻟَﻮ ﺃﻗْﺴَـﻢَ ﻋَﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ِﻷَﺑَﺮّﻩ، فَيقضَى ﻟَـﻪ ﻣِــﻦ ﺍﻟﺤَـﻮﺍﺋِـﺞ ﺃَﺿْـﻌَـﺎﻑ ﺃﺿـﻌَـﺎﻑ  ﻣَـﺎ ﻓَــﺎﺗَـﻪ ﻣِـﻦ ﻫَـﻮَﺍﻩ .

 ﺭَﻭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻤُﺤﺒِّﻴﻦ 484.)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال_شيخ_الإسلام_  ابن_تيمية  
- رحمه الله تعالى  - :

" لا أتركُ الذِّكْر إلا بنيّة  إجمام  نفسي
وإراحتها 
لأستعدَّ بتلك الراحة لذِكْرٍ آخر
.

 _ الوابل الصيّب  صـ 96

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله:

« ومن تكلم في الدين بلا علم كان كاذباً وإن كان لا يتعمد الكذب »

مجموع الفتاوى (٤٤٩/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قيل لمحمد بن كعب: ما علامة الخذلان؟
قال: أن يستقبح الرجل ما كان يستحسن
ويستحسن ما كان قبيحا !!

(حلية الأولياء٢١٤/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الكاساني (ت587) :

(وَمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ عُمَرُ فَهُوَ مِنْ بَابِ الْفَضِيلَةِ وَهُوَ أَنْ يُخْتَمَ الْقُرْآنُ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا وَهَذَا فِي زَمَانِهِمْ.

*وَأَمَّا فِي زَمَانِنَا فَالْأَفْضَلُ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ الْإِمَامُ عَلَى حَسَبِ حَالِ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ الرَّغْبَةِ وَالْكَسَلِ*، فَيَقْرَأُ قَدْرَ مَا لَا يُوجِبُ تَنْفِيرَ الْقَوْمِ عَنْ الْجَمَاعَةِ؛ *لِأَنَّ تَكْثِيرَ الْجَمَاعَةِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ تَطْوِيلِ الْقِرَاءَةِ*). 



بدائع الصنائع(1/289).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في 

مجموع الفتاوى ( 7/ 198 ) ::

لَا يُتَصَوَّرُ وُجُودُ إيمَانِ الْقَلْبِ الْوَاجِبِ مَعَ عَدَمِ جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِ الْجَوَارِحِ ...

بَلْ مَتَى نَقَصَتْ الْأَعْمَالُ الظَّاهِرَةُ كَانَ لِنَقْصِ الْإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْقَلْبِ ؛ فَصَارَ الْإِيمَانُ مُتَنَاوِلاً لِلْمَلْزُومِ وَاللَّازِمِ وَإِنْ كَانَ أَصْلُهُ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ ...

وَحَيْثُ عُطِفَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْأَعْمَالُ فَإِنَّهُ أُرِيدَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكْتَفِي بِإِيمَانِ الْقَلْبِ بَلْ لَابُدَّ مَعَهُ مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ ...

.
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
«ﻭاﻟﺤﻖ ﺩاﺋﻤاً ﻓﻲ اﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻭﻋﻠﻮ ﻭاﺯﺩﻳﺎﺩ، ﻭاﻟﺒﺎﻃﻞ ﻓﻲ اﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ ﻭﺳﻔﺎﻝ ﻭﻧﻔﺎﺩ».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المروزي: 
دخلت يومًا على أحمد بن حنبل، فقلت: كيف أصبحت؟
فقال: كيف أصبح من ربه يطالبه بأداء الفرض، ونبيه يطالبه بأداء السنة، والملكان يطالبانه بتصحيح العمل، ونفسه تطالبه بهواها، وإبليس يطالبه بالفحشاء، وملك الموت يطالبه بقبض روحه، وعياله يطالبونه بنفقتهم؟

ط الحنابلة [١٤٠/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*روى الحافظ الذهبي بإسناده عن المروزي أنه قال :-*

 قلت لأبي عبدالله - _يعني الإمام أحمد_ - :- 
من مات على الإسلام ،  والسنة مات على الخير ؟

 فقال :- *اسكت بل مات على الخير كله* !

  *"السير"(٢٩٦/١١)* .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ الذهبي
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ - :

• - عَنِ ابْنِ عَوْنٍ ، قَالَ :
ذِكْرُ النَّاسِ دَاءٌ ، وَذِكْرُ اللهِ دَوَاءٌ .

• - قُلْتُ : إِيْ وَاللهِ ، فَالعجَبُ مِنَّا ، وَمِنْ جَهلِنَا ، كَيْفَ نَدَعُ الدَّوَاءَ ، وَنقتحِمُ الدَّاءَ ؟!
• - قَالَ اللهُ -تَعَالَىٰ - : { فَاذْكُرُوْنِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ } [البَقَرَةُ: ١٥٣] ، { وَلَذِكْرُ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ } [العَنْكَبُوْتُ: ٤٦] ، وَقَالَ : {الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوْبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ الله تَطْمَئِنُّ القُلُوْبُ } [الرَّعْدُ: ٢٩] .
• - وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَتَهَيَّأُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِتوفِيْقِ اللهِ ، وَمَنْ أَدْمَنَ الدُّعَاءَ ، وَلاَزَمَ قَرْعَ البَابِ ، فُتِحَ لَهُ .

 سير أعلام النبلاء       (٣٦٩/٦) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الوردي:
*‏"وسهرت عنده -أي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- فرأيت من ((مروءته و محبته ﻷهل العلم ولا سيما الغرباء)) منهم أمرا كثيرا؛ ‏و صليت خلفه ⁧ التراويح⁩ في⁧ رمضان*⁩ فرأيت على(( قراءته خشوعا)) ورأيت في((صلاته رقة) ) تأخذ بمجامع القلب"*

‏تتمة المختصر 2/276

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«ما مِن طاعةٍ يأتي بها الطالبُ على وجهها إلَّا أحْدَثَتْ في قلبه نورًا، وكلَّما كَثُرَت الطاعاتُ تراكَمَت الأنوار».

العز ابن عبدالسلام،القوا  عدالكبرى (١/ ٢٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال أبو الوفاء ٱبن عقيل : « ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﺗﻌﺘﺮﺿﻪ ﺷﺒﻬﺔ = ﻻ ﺗﺼﻔﻮ له ﺣﺠﺔ ، ﻭ ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺐ ﻻ ﻳﻘﺮﻋﻪ اﻟﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﺈﻧﻤﺎ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ اﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪ ﻭ اﻟﺠﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻭ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ » ٱه*.*






*نقله ٱبن رجب في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة , (1/ 348-349) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال خَلَف بن حَوْشَبٍ: كَانُوا يَسْتَحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَتَمَثَّلُوا بِهَذِهِ الْأَبْيَاتِ عِنْدَ الْفِتَنِ....:

 الحَرْبُ*أَوَّل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن المبارك:*(إذا غلبت محاسن الرجل على مساوئه لم تذكر المساوئ، وإذا غلبت المساوئ على المحاسن لم تذكر المحاسن).*[سير أعلام النبلاء: (8 / 352 - 353)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم رحمه الله : 

" إيّاك و ذَمّ أحدٍ في حضرته ، و لا في مغيبه ، فَلَكَ في إصلاحِ نَفسِكَ شُغْل " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الصنعاني رحمه الله :

( إذا قيل بأصحية حديث عمران بن حطان الخارجي الداعية، المادح - لقاتل أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام -  لأجل أنه صادق في حديثه *فليقبل كل مبتدع صدوق، ويجعل الصدق هو المعيار في قبول الرواية، ويطرح رسم العدالة وغيره* وقد أودعنا ثمرات النظر أبحاثا نقية تَعْلق بهذا،  *وهذا كله يقوي القول بقبول المبتدع مطلقا، إذا كان صدوقا،* وقد نصرناه في شرح التنقيح وغيره.)

" إسبال المطر على قصب السكر"
( ص : 182 _183)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال القرطبي - رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى - :

( ومن حرمته أي : (القرآن) ألا يُكتبَ على الأرضِ ،

ولا على حائطٍ، كما يُفعلُ بهذه المساجد المُحْدَثَة ) .

             [ جامع القرطبي (١-٢٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله - :

  « رهبة العبد من الله على قدر علمه بالله ،

وزهده في الدنيا على قدر رغبته في الآخرة » . 

    انـظـر : |[ الزهد الكبير ص (74) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السّفاريني - رحمه الله تعالى - :

    « فدع عنك مذهب فلان وفلان ،
          وعليك بسنة ولد عدنان ،

فهي العروة الوثقى التي لا انفصام لها ،
  والجنة الواقية التي لاانحلال لها » . 

 انـظـر : |[ لوامع الأنوار (1/107) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل بعض الحكماء : 
ما أعون الأشياء على طاعة الله تعالى ؟ 
فقال : إخراج غموم الدنيا من القلب .

[ المجالسة وجواهر العلم ٥ / ١٦٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*{ فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلَا تَكْفُرُونِ }*
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله  :

الذكر والشكر جِماعُ السعادة والفلاح .

الوابل الصيب 165

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*« أول تلبيس إبليس على الناس صدهم عن العلم ، لأن العلم نور ، فإذا أطفأ مصابيحهم خبطهم في الظُّلَم كيف شاء » .*


* [تلبيس إبليس ص٢٨٣]  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى :

( " قوله :" حلت له شفاعتي " ٠
قيل معناه : نالته وحصلت له ووجبت.
*وليس المراد بهذه الشفاعة الشفاعة في فصل القضاء؛ فإن تلك عامة لكل أحد . ولا الشفاعة في الخروج من النار، ولابد؛ فإنه قد يقول ذلك من لا يدخل النار .*
*وإنما المراد - والله أعلم - أنه يصير في عناية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بحيث تتحتم له شفاعته؛ فإن كان ممن يدخل النار بذنوبه شفع له في إخراجه منها أو في منعه من دخولها. وإن لم يكن من أهل النار فيشفع له في دخوله الجنة بغير حساب، أو في رفع درجته في الجنة. "* )

"  فتح الباري "
(٤٨٠ /٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن سهل التستري رحمه الله قال :" من أراد النظر إلى مجالس الأنبياء فلينظر إلى مجالس العلماء ، فاعرفوا لهم ذلك."

[المجموع للنووي (١/ ٥٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام السعدي رحمه الله:

‏"على الناس أن يغضّوا عن مساوئ الملوك، ولا يشتغلوا بسبّهم، بل يسألون اللهَ لهم التوفيق، فإنّ سب الملوك والأمراء فيه شرٌّ كبير وضررٌ عامٌّ وخاص"
‏نور البصائر والألباب ص٦٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشّيخُ ابنُ عثيمين بعد أن ذكرَ خطرَ الفتوى وأنّ المفتي معبّرٌ عن شرعِ اللهِ أمام المستفتين :

" ولولا معرّةُ كتمِ العلمِ وخوفِ عقابِ الله تعالى ما أفتيتُ أحدًا، ولكنّي أفتي أرجو أن أسلمَ من ذلك ". 
مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين ٤١٩/٢٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

" لا يكن أحدكم بين أهله كالمفقود؛ 
لا يأمرهم بالخير والرشاد،
 ولا ينهاهم عن الشر والفساد ".

الضياء اللامع ( ١٥٦ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال ابن رجب - رحمه الله :*

*" ‏من أعظم نفحات رمضان مصادفةُ ساعة إجابة ٍ، يسأل العبدُ فيها الجنة والنجاةَ من النار ، فيجابُ سُؤاله ُ، فيفوزُ بسعادة الأبد ،*
*قال الله تعالى :*
*( فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فاز ) .*

 لطائف المعارف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفيلسوف محمد بن زكريا الرازي :

_ *لعمري ما أدري وقد آذن البلى*    *بعالج ترحالي إلى أين ترحالي؟*
_ *وأين محل الروح بعد خروجه*    *من الهيكل المنحل والجسد البالي؟*

فأجابه صلاح الدين الصفدي بقوله : 
_ *إلى جنة المأوى إذا كنت خيّراً*   *تُخَلّدُ فيها ناعم الجسم والبال*
_ *وإن كنت شريرا ولم تلق رحمة*  *من الله فالنيران أنت لها صال*

" نكت الهميان في نكت العميان"
(ص : 214_ 215)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - : 

" مَا سُلِّطَ على العبدِ مُؤذٍ إلَّا بِذنبٍ .
لَقِيَ بَعضَ السَّلفِ رجلٌ فأغلظَ لَه ونَال مِنه ، فقالَ لهُ : قِف حتَّى أدخُلَ البَيت ثُمَّ أخرُج إليكَ. فَدخلَ فَسَجدَ للهِ وتَضرَّعَ إليهِ وتابَ وأنابَ إلى رَبِّه ، ثُمَّ خرَجَ إليهِ ، فقالَ لهُ : ما صنعتَ؟
فَقال : تُبتُ إلى اللهِ مِنَ الذَّنبِ الَّذِي سَلَّطَكَ بِهِ عَلَيَّ ".

 [ بدَائِعُ الفوَائِد | ( ٢ / ٧٧١ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال العلامة البشير الإبراهيمي
        - رحمه الله تعالىٰ -:

*《 إنّ عبيد الشهوات لا يتحررون أبدًا ، فلا تصدّقوا أن من تغلبه شهواته يستطيع أن يغلب عدوًا في موقف .*

*ابدأوا بتحرير أنفسكم من نفوسكم وشهواتها ورذائلها ، فإذا انتصرتم في هذا الميدان فأنتم منتصرون في كل ميدان 》.*
 |[ آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (٣٠٨/٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله في ((غاية النفع)) (ص 21): ((فهذه الأسقام والبلايا كلها كفارات للذنوب الماضية ومواعظ للمؤمنين حتى يتعظوا بها، ويرجعوا بها في المستقبل عن شر ما كانوا عليه.
قال الفضيل: إِنَّمَا جعلت العلل ليؤدب بها العباد، ليس كل من مرض مات.
وإلى هذا المعنى الإشارة بقوله عز وجل: {أَوَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لَا يَتُوبُونَ وَلَا هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ}.
ولبعض المتقدمين شعرا:
أفي كل عام مرضت ثم نقهت ... وتنعي ولا تنعى متى ذا إِلَى متى)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-
      □  قال  -(  ابن  القيِّم  )-  :

   فلو  علم  النَّاس  ما  في  قراءة  القرآن  بالتَّدبُّر  ، 
   لاشتغلوا  بها  عن  كلِّ  ما  سواها ،
   فإذا  قرأه  بتفكُّر  حتَّى  مرَّ  بآية  
   هو  محتاج  إليها  في  شفاء  قلبه  
   كرَّرها  و لو  مائة  مرَّة  ،  و لو  ليلة  ،  
   فقراءة   آية  بتفكُّر  و تفهُّم  
   خيرٌ  من  قراءة  ختمة  بغير  تدبُّر  و تفهُّم
   و أنفع  للقلب  و أدعى  إلى  حصول  الإيمان
   و ذوق   حلاوة  القرآن  » .

   --( مفتاح  دار  السَّعادة  )-( ٥٥٣/١ )--
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله: "إن المتأولين من أهل القبلة الذين ضلوا وأخطأوا في فهم ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة، مع إيمانهم بالرسول واعتقادهم صدقه في كل ما قال، وأن ما قاله كان حقا ، والتزموا ذلك، لكنهم أخطأوا في بعض المسائل الخبرية أو العملية = فهؤلاء قد دل الكتاب والسنة على عدم خروجهم من الدين، وعدم الحكم لهم بأحكام الكافرين ، وأجمع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتابعون ومن بعدهم من أئمة السلف على ذلك" انتهى. الإرشاد إلى معرفة الأحكام، ص207.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :*

 *واعلموا أنه ما مِن عبد مسلم أكثر الصلاة على محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، إلا نوَّر الله قلبه، وغفر ذنبه، وشرح صدره، ويسَّر أمره، فأكثروا من الصلاة؛ لعل الله يجعلكم من أهل مِلَّته، ويستعملكم بسُنته، ويجعله رفيقنا جميعًا في جنته، فهو المتفضل علينا برحمته* .


  *بستان الواعظين صـ ٢٩٧*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

‏أيُّها المُرَائي !
‏قلبُ مَنْ تُرائيه ، بيدِ مَنْ تعصيه.

‏المدهش (٢/ ٥٨٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى :
 { لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ }

( *على قراءة فتح الفاء يستدل بها على أن العرب أفضل من العجم وأن قريشا أفضل العرب وأن بني هاشم أفضل من قريش .* )

" الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل للسيوطي "
( ص : 146)
هكذا في المطبوع " أن بني هاشم أفضل من قريش"  وكأن *من* زيادة من الناسخ والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *" فالعلم النافع هو ماباشر القلوب فأوجب لها السكينة والخشية والإخبات لله والتواضع والانكسار له، وإذا لم يباشر القلب ذلك من العلم، وإنما كان على اللسان فهو حجة الله على ابن آدم على صاحبه وغيره، كما قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : < إن أقواما يقرؤون القرآن لايجاوز تراقيهم، ولكن إذا وقع في القلب فرَسَخَ فيه نفع > خرجه مسلم* . ")

" الذل والانكسار للعزيز الجبار  لابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه "
( ص : ٤٥)
تحقيق وتعليق محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف وحسين بن اسماعيل الجَمل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابْنُ تيميّة*رحمه الله*-:
*والسّعادة في معاملة الخلق*؛

1- *أن تعاملهم لله*فترجو الله فيهم*ولا ترجوهم في الله*،
2- *وتخافه فيهم ولا تخافهم في الله* 
3- *وتحسن إليهم رجاء ثواب الله*لا لمكافأتهم*
4- *وتكّف عن ظلمهم خوفا من الله لا منهم*."

المصدر:مجموع الفتاوى٥١/١
——————————  —

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼قال العلاّمة الإمام  ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:
“رأيت العادات قد غلبت على الناس في تضييع الزمان، فهم يتزاورون فلا ينفكون عن كلام لا ينفع وغيبة، وأقله ضياع الزمان، وقد كان القدماء يحذرون من ذلك.
و قال الفضيل:*
أعرف من يعدّ كلامه من الجمعة إلى الجمعة. ودخلوا على رجل من السلف
فقالوا: لعلنا شغلناك؟*
فقال: أصدقكم كنت أقرأ فتركت القراءة لأجلكم، وأوصى بعض السلف أصحابه
فقال: إذا خرجتم من عندي فتفرقوا لعل أحدكم يقرأ القران في طريقه،*
ومتى اجتمعتم تحدثتم.
واعلم أن الزمان أشرف من أن يضيع منه لحظة، فكم يضيع الآدمي من ساعات يفوته فيها الثواب الجزيل، وهذه الأيام مثل المزرعة، وكأنه قد قيل للإنسان: كلما بذرت حبة أخرجنا لك ألفاً، هل ترى يجوز للعاقل أن يتوقف عن البذر أو يتوانى.
والذي يعين على اغتنام الزمان الانفراد والعزلة مهما أمكن، والاختصار على السلام أو حاجة مهمة لمن يلقى، وقلة الأكل؛ فإن كثرته سبب النوم الطويل وضياع الليل، ومن نظر في سير السلف وآمن بالجزاء بان له ما ذكرته”.
الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح (3/ 456-457).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الذهبى رحمه الله تعالى:

" *العِلمُ النافع هو مانَزَلَ به القرآن، و (((فسَّرَهُ))) الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً و عَمَلاً، ولم يَأْتِ نهيٌ عنْهُ، قال عليه السلام: (من رَغِبَ عن سُنَّتِي فَليسَ مِنِّي)*.
*فعليك يا أخِي:*
 *بتدَبُّرِ كِتَابَ اللَّه،وبإدمَان  ِ النَّظَرِ فِي الصَّحِيحَين و سُنَن النَّسَائِي ، وَرياضِ النَّووي و أذكارِه ، تُفلِح و تَنجَح*".

[ سير أعلام النبلاء ٤٣٠/١٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

*《 اعلموا أن البشاشة وطلاقة الوجه لإخوانكم من الأمور التي تثابون عليها، فمن كان متصفًا بها فليحمد الله، وليسأله المزيد من ذلك، من لم يكن متصفًا بها، (((فليمرن نفسه عليها)))) ، فإن الإنسان لا يزال يمرن نفسه على الأخلاق الفاضلة حتى تكون من سجاياه وطبائعه 》.*

 |[ الضياء اللامع (١٠٧/١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشيخ عبدالرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله في كتابه الأنوار الكاشفة(ص ١٥٣) :

و أهل العلم لا يقبلون الأخبار المنقطعة ولو ذكرها كبار أئمة السنة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن العربي في عارضة الأحوذي 104/3: "....فلما جاء *الحمير* الذين يطلبون النص في كل صغير وكبير، طمس الله عليهم باب الهدى، وخرجوا عن زمرة من استنّ بالسلف واهتدى"!!
وانظر له: المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك 358،348/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال في إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين (3/ 11)


( هذا فصلٌ عظيم النفع جدًّا وقع بسبب الجهل به غلط عظيم على الشريعة أوجب من الحرج والمشقة وتكليف ما لا سبيل إليه ما يعلم أن الشريعة الباهرة التي في أعلى رتب المصالح لا تأتي به.

فإن الشريعة مبناها وأساسها على الحكم ومصالح العباد في المعاش والمعاد، وهي عدل كلها، ورحمة كلها، ومصالح كلها، وحكمة كلها. 

*[فكل مسألة خرجت عن العدل إلى الجور، وعن الرحمة إلى ضدها، وعن المصلحة إلى المفسدة، وعن الحكمة إلى البعث؛ فليست من الشريعة وإن أدخلت فيها بالتأويل]* ...) اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس رحمه الله :
" إن من آفات العلم اغترار صاحبه به ، وقد يتمادى به الغرور حتى يسول له أن ما أوتيه من العلم كافٍ في وقايته من الأضرار ، ونجاته من الأشرار ، فكان من رحمة الله بصاحب القرآن ، ولطف تأديبه له ، وحسن عنايته به ، أن ختم بهاتين السورتين - المعوذتان - كتابه ؛ لتكونا آخر ما يستوقف القارىء المتفقه ، وينبهه إلى أن في العلم والحكمة مسألة لم يتعلمها إلى الآن ، وهي : 
أنه *مهما امتد في العلم باعه ، واشتد بالحكمة اطلاعه: فإنه لا يستغني عن الله* ، ولا بد له من الالتجاء إليه ، والاعتصام به ، يستدفع به شر الأشرار ، وحسد الحاسد.
*وكفى بهذه التربية قامعاً للغرور، وإنه لشر الشرور* " 

.المصدر : تفسير ابن باديس (370/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪‏قال العلامة الصنعاني - رحمه الله - :
*« خير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه ، ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحًا فيهم ».*
____________
المصدر :
*[ التنوير : (٥٢٨/٩) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةُ ابْنُ  جماعة -رحمه الله- :
*" اعلم أنه لا رتبة فوق رتبة من تشتغل الملائكة وغيرهم بالاستغفار والدعاء له وتضع له أجنحتها ، وإنه لينافَس في دعاء الرجل الصالح ، أو من يظن صلاحه ؛ فكيف بدعاء الملائكة ؟ "*

[تذكرة السامع (ص52)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
        - رحمه الله تعالى -:

*《 إعانة الفقراء بالإﻃ**ﻌ**ﺎ*ﻡ* *ﻓ**ﻲ* *ﺷ**ﻬ**ر ﺭ*ﻣ**ﻀ**ﺎ*ﻥ* *ﻫ**ﻮ *ﻣ**ﻦ* *ﺳ*ﻨ**ﻦ* الإسلام 》.*

 |[ مجموع الفتاوى (٢٥/٢٩٨) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قال الحافظ ابن حجر  رحمه الله :

 *لم تزل عادة النساء قديمًا وحديثًا: أن يسترن وجوههن عن الأجانب*.


    الفتح (9 / 224)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الدكتور جعفر إدريس في كتابه الرائع :

 *"نظرات في منهج العمل الإسلامي "*
( ص : 96_97)

( " *بعض التنظيمات الإسلامية أهملت العلم فلم تحث الشباب عليه ولم تدعهم إليه. وأهملت تربيتهم على المحافظة على العبادات، وإقام الصلوات، والتخلق بأخلاق الصدق والأمانة، وحب المؤمنين، والنصح لهم، ثم غلت في ترويضهم على الطاعة، وصورت  الطاعة لهم بأنها الإذعان للأوامر التنظيمية؛ فكانت النتيجة أن تحول كثير من هؤلاء المساكين، إلى مجرد أدوات يحقق بها التنظيم أهدافه الدنيوية.*
وكانت النتيجة أيضا أن تجد في بعض التنظيمات *دعوة للجرأة في نقد الصحابة، و التقليل من شأن العلماء، بل أيضا عدم الإذعان لبعض أحاديث رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ مع الإجلال الشديد لقرارات التنظيم، وأقوال الزعيم، و التشنج في الرد على كل من ينتقدها، أو يشكك في صوابها.* " )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجـب رحمه الله:

‏"من حَفِظَ الله في صباه وقوته؛ حفظه اللهُ في حال كبره، وضعف قوته، ومتّعه بسمعه، وبصره، وحولِه، وقوته، وعقله".

‏[جامع العلوم والحكم٣٤٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
 • - عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - ****‏الاستغفار ⁩ يخرج ⁧ العبد ⁩ من الفعل ⁧ المكروه ⁩ إلى الفعل ⁧ المحبوب ⁩ ، من العمل الناقص إلى العمل التام ، ويرفع العبد من المقام ⁧ الأدنى ⁩ إلى ⁧ الأعلى ⁩ منه والأكمل.

【 مجموع الفتاوى          (٦٩٦/١١) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :*

*‏" تاللّهِ لو قِيلَ لأهلِ القُبورِ: ‏تَمنَّوا؛ لتَمنَّوا يومًا من رمضان ".*
*‏"التبصرة" ٧٨/٢*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي :
‏
‏الكبر الذي هو أعظم الموانع من اتباع الحق.
‏ 
‏قال تعالى: {سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق} .
‏
‏فالتكبر الذي هو رد الحق واحتقار الخلق منع خلقًا كثيرًا من اتباع الحق والانقياد له بعدما ظهرت آياته وبراهينه
‏
‏[ أهم المهمات ص٦٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله واصفا بعض المقلدين في زمانه : *فإنهم لا يُقيمون علة ؛ ولا يَعرفون للقول وجهًا ! وحسْب أحدهم أن يقول : رواية لفلان ؛ ورواية لفلان ! ومن خالف عندهم الرواية التي لا يقف على معناها وأصلها وصحة وجهها : فكأنه قد خالف نص الكتاب ؛ وثابت السنة* !

... *ولتقصيرهم عن علم أصول مذهبهم ؛ صار أحدهم إذا لقي مُخالفًا ممن يقول بقول أبي حنيفة أو الشافعي أو داود بن علي أو غيرهم من الفقهاء ؛ وخالفه في أصل قوله = بقي مُتحيرًا ؛ ولم يكن عنده أكثر من حكاية قول صاحبه ؛ فقال : هكذا قال فلان ؛ وهكذا رُوينا* !


[ جامع بيان العلم (3/439) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : *نظرت في المصحف ؛ فوجدت طاعة الرسول ﷺ في ثلاث وثلاثين موضعا ؛ ثم جعل يتلوا : { فليحذرالذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة }*


[ الصارم المسلول (1/56) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : كان صبر يوسف عليه السلام عن مطاوعة امرأة العزيز على شأنها: أكمل من صبره على إلقاء إخوته له في الجب، وبيعه وتفريقهم بينه وبين أبيه، فإن هذه أمور جرت عليه بغير اختياره، لا كسب له فيها، ليس للعبد فيها حيلة غير الصبر. 

وأما صبره عن المعصية: فصبر اختيار ورضا ومحاربة للنفس، ولا سيما مع الأسباب التي تقوى معها دواعي الموافقة. 
فإنه كان شابًا، وداعية الشباب إليها قوية. وعزبًا ليس له ما يعوضه ويرد شهوته، وغريبًا  والغريب لا يستحي في بلد غربته مما يستحي منه من بين أصحابه ومعارفه وأهله. ومملوكًا، والمملوك أيضا ليس وازعه كوازع الحر، والمرأة جميلة، وذات منصب، وهي سيدته، وقد غاب الرقيب، وهي الداعية له إلى نفسها، والحريصة على ذلك أشد الحرص، ومع ذلك توعدته إن لم يفعل بالسجن والصغار.  

ومع هذه الدواعي كلها صبر اختيارًا، وإيثارًا لما عند الله، وأين هذا من صبره في الجب على ما ليس من كسبه!.

[مدارج السالكين (2/ 156)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:*

الحَسنة الواحدة قد يقترن بها منَ الصدق واليقين ما يجعلها تُكفِّر الكبائر

 *الفتاوى لابن تيمية (96/3)*


● *قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه - رحمه الله:*  

فالتكلمُ بالخيرِ خيرٌ مِنَ السكوت عنه ، والسكوتُ عن الشرِ خيرٌ مِنَ التكلم به

 *مجموع الفتاوى (٣١٥/٢٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال شيخ الاسلام ابـن تيمية رحمه الله:

‏"لابد للسَّالِك من تقصير وغفلة ، فيستغفر الله ويتوب إليه، فإن العبد لو اجتهد مهما اجتهد لا يستطيع أن يقوم لله بالحق الذي أوجبه عليه فما يسعه إلا الاستغفار والتوبة عقيب كل طاعة"

‏مجمــوع الفتاوى【 ٨٥٠/١٠ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن بطال: " سقي الماء من أعظم القربات إلى الله، وقد قال بعض التابعين: من كثرت ذنوبه فعليه بسقي الماء، وإذا غفرت ذنوب الذي سقى الكلب فما ظنّكم بمن سقى رجلاً مؤمناً موحداً أو أحياه! " 

شرح ابن بطّال على البخاري ٥/٥٠٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- : ".. فلا يسمى عاقلا إلا من عرف الخير فطلبه، والشر فتركه. ولهذا قال أصحاب النار: { لَو كُنَّا نَسمَعُ أَو نَعقِلُ مَا كُنَّا في أَصحَابِ السَّعِيرِ} ..".

( كتاب الإيمان 22 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الشوكاني -رحمه الله-:

"من قَدِر على إنكار صنيع الرافضة ولم يفعل فقد رضي بأن تُنتهك حرمة الإسلام وأهله، وسكت على ما هو كفر متضاعف".

[نثر الجوهر (١١٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي -قدس الله روحه-:

"...وأما الذين ختموا القرآن في ركعة فلا يُحصون لكثرتهم فمنهم عثمان وتميم الداري وسعيد بن جبير..."

الأذكار-ص102

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *وليس على دين الرسل أضر من الجهال ؛ بل هم أعداؤهم على الحقيقة* !

[ مفتاح دار السعادة (٢٣٠) ]


 وقال الإمام ابن المبارك رحمه الله : كان يُقال : *تعوذوا بالله من فتنة العالم الفاجر ، والعابد الجاهل ؛ فإن فتنتهما فتنة لكل مفتون* .

[ جامع بيان العلم (٧٦١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
عجم اصبهان قريش العجم "
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص ٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما كان العزُّ بن عبد السلام في دمشقَ ، وقعَ فيها غلاءٌ فاحشٌ ، حتى صارت البساتينُ تباع بالثمن القليل ، فأعطتهُ زوجته ذهباً وقالت : ٱِشترِ لنا بستاناً نصيّف فيه ، 
فأخذ الذهبَ و باعهُ ، و تصدق بثمنه ، 
فقالت : يا سيدي ! ٱشتريت لنا ؟ 
قال : نعم ، بستاناً في الجنة . إنِّي وجدتُ الناس في شدةٍ ، فتصدقتُ بثمنه . 
فقالت المرأة : جزاك الله خيراً .

"طبقات الشافعية" للسبكي (214) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العز بن عبد السلام :*الشيطان يدعو إلى ترك الطاعات فإن غلبه العبد وقصد الطاعة التي هي أولى من غيرها أخطر له الرياء ليفسدها عليه، فإن لم يطعه أوهمه أنه مراء وأن ترك الطاعة بالرياء أولى من فعلها مع الرياء فيدع العمل خيفة من الرياء لأن الشيطان أوهمه أن ترك العمل خيفة الرياء إخلاص والشيطان كاذب في إيهامه إذ ليس ترك العمل خوف الرياء إخلاص..* مقاصد الرعاية لحقوق الله عز وجل.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حماد بن سلمة رحمه الله:
(ليست اللّعنة بسواد يُرى في الوجه ؛ إنّما هي ألا تخرج من ذنب إلا وقعت في ذنب).
العقوبات رقم ٩٥
المجالسة رقم ٧٧٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية :
فإذا ترك الناس [ بعض ما أنزل الله ] وقعت بينهم العداوة والبغضاء 
[ الفرقان  ص 630 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♻ قال *القرطبي* رحمه الله: 

*"وقيل : إنما سمي رمضان لأنه يرمض الذنوب : أي يحرقها بالأعمال الصالحة"* 

 (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 "فالفقيه الذي تفقّه قلبه، غير الخطيب الذي يخطب بلسانه، وقد يحصل للقلب من الفقه والعلم أمور عظيمة، ولا يكون صاحبه مخاطِبا بذلك لغيره، وقد يخاطب غيره بأمور كثيرة من معارف القلوب وأحوالها، وهو عارِِ عن ذلك فارغ منه"

  درء التعارض(7 /453-454)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مَسْأَلَةٌ نَصَّ الشَّافِعِيُّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - عَلَى أَنَّ الْعَالِمَ لَا يَقُولُ فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ: " لَا أَعْلَمُ " حَتَّى يُجْهِدَ نَفْسَهُ فِي النَّظَرِ فِيهَا ثُمَّ يَقِفُ.

كَمَا أَنَّهُ لَا يَقُولُ: " أَعْلَمُ " وَيَذْكُرُ مَا عَلِمَهُ حَتَّى يُجْهِدَ نَفْسَهُ وَيَعْلَمَ، نَقَلَهُ بَعْضُ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ. وَوَجْهُهُ أَنَّ الْعَالِمَ لَيْسَ كَالْعَامِّيِّ، فَقَوْلُهُ: لَا أَعْلَمُ يُهَوِّنُ أَمْرَ الْمَسْأَلَةِ وَيُطْمِعُ السَّائِلَ فِي الْإِقْدَامِ مَعَ أَنَّهَا قَدْ تَكُونُ مَنْصُوصَةَ الْحُكْمِ. وَأَيْضًا فَالْعَالِمُ مَأْمُورٌ بِالنَّظَرِ لِيَتَعَلَّمَ وَيَعْلَمَ، فَلَيْسَ قَوْلُهُ " لَا أَعْلَمُ " مِنْ الدِّينِ فِي شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يَقِفَ عِنْدَ مُقْتَضَيَاتِ الْعِلْمِ بَعْدَ سَبْرِهَا. وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ هَذَا مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى مَنْ يُطْلِقُ " لَا أَعْلَمُ " إطْلَاقًا. أَمَّا مَنْ يُقَيِّدُ كَلَامَهُ بِمَا يَعْرِفُ فِيهِ الْمَعْنَى فَلَا يَمْنَعُ. .


(البحر المحيط: 274/8)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال يحيى بن معين رحمه الله : 
"ما رأيت على رجل خطأ إلا سترته، وأحببت أن أزين أمره، وما استقبلت رجلاً في وجهه بأمر يكرهه، ولكن أبين له خطأه فيما بيني وبينه، فإن قبل ذلك، وإلا تركته".
————
سير أعلام النبلاء 11 / 83
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
‏" … *وفيها  تنبيه  على أن المؤمنَ المتوكّلَ على الله إذا كاده الخلقُ فإنّ اللهَ -سبحانه- يَكيِدُ له وينتصِرُ له بغير حول منه ولا قوة " .*
‏(الفتاوى الكبرى ٦ / ١٣٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "الفتح" (٥٨٥/١) : " قلتُ : *تعليلُ الأئمةِ للأحاديث مبنيٌّ على غلبة الظنِّ ، فإذا قالوا : ( أَخْطأَ فلانٌ في كذا ) ؛ لم يَتعيَّنْ خطؤُهُ في نفس الأمرِ ، بل هو راجِحُ الاحتمالِ ؛ فيُعْتَمَدُ ، ولولا ذلك لما اشترطوا انتفاءَ الشاذِّ - وهو ما يُخالِفُ الثقةُ فيه مَن هو أرْجحُ منه - في حدِّ الصحيحِ* " ا. هـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ٰ


‏ *قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله*

*يا صاحب الخطايا ! أين الدموع الجارية ؟*
*كيف تصنع إذا دُعيت إلى التوبة فما أجبت، ونودي بالرحيل وما تجهّزت ؟.*
*واأسفًا لعبدٍ كلما كثُرت أوزاره ، قلَّ استغفاره ، وكلما قَرُب من القبور، قَوِيَ عنده الفتور .*


*التبصرة لابن الجوزي (٤٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
قال الفقهاء رحمهم الله:
 إنه *يحرم سوء الظن بمسلم ظاهره العدالة* ومن هنا أحذر بعض الإخوة الذين يطلقون مثل قولهم:
هذا *منافق* هذا *كافر* هذا كذا…إلخ ويصفونه بأوصاف تخالف ظاهر حاله *بناء على ما يظنونه في قلبه وهذا خطأ*؛ لأنه ليس لنا أن نحكم إلا بما ظهر.

(أحكام من القرآن الكريم / ج1/ ص83)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن وهب بن مسرة، قال: دخلت على محمد بن وضاح بين المغرب والعشاء مودعا، فقلت له: أوصني رحمك الله. فقال: *أوصيك بتقوى الله عز وجل وبر الوالدين، وحزبك من القرآن فلا تنسه، وفر من الناس فإن الحسد بين اثنين والواحد من هذا سليم*.
[الصلة لابن بشكوال: ص 12]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 
العبد سائر لا واقف ؛ فإما إلى فوق وإما إلى أسفل ، إما إلى أمام وإما إلى وراء . وليس في الطبيعة ولا في الشريعة وقوف البتة ، ما هو إلا مراحل تطوى أسرع طي إلى الجنة أو إلى النار ، فمسرعٌ ومبطئ ، ومتقدمٌ ومتأخر ، وليس في الطريق واقف البتة، وإنما يتخالفون في جهة المسير، وفي السرعة والبطء {إِنَّهَا لَإِحْدَى الْكُبَرِ (35)نَذِيرًا لِلْبَشَرِ (36) لِمَنْ شَاءَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ أَوْ يَتَأَخَّرَ}[المدثر:35-37] ولم يذكر واقفًا ؛ إذ لا منزل بين الجنة والنار، ولا طريق لسالك إلى غير الدارين البتة ، فمن لم يتقدم إلى هذه بالأعمال الصالحة فهو متأخرٌ إلى تلك بالأعمال السيئة. 

[مدارج السالكين1/267]                         ‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله* - 

... فإنَّ مَنْ لم يرَ نعمة الله عليه ! إلا في مأكله ومشربه وعافية بدنه ؛ فليس له نصيبٌ مِن العقل البتة ، فنعمة الله بالإسلام والإيمان ، وجذب عبده إلىٰ الإقبال عليه ، والتلذذ بطاعته ؛ هي أعظم النعم ! وهذا إنما يُدرك : بنور العقل ، وهداية التوفيق ...

 مدارج السالكين : (٢٧٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من ترفع على الناس أذلّه الله 

قال أيوب السختياني رحمه الله 

إنّ قومًا يريدون أن يرتفعوا 
فيأبى الله إلا أن يضعهم

وآخرين يريدون أن يتواضعوا
 ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم. 

[ صفة الصفوة ٣ / ٢٠٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نسأل الله العفو والعافية ..

 ‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله -:

( أشد أنواع العقوبة على المعصية : سلب الإيمان ، ولذة المناجاة ، ونسيان القرآن ، وإهمال الاستغفار ،*

وأهون العقوبة : ما كان واقعًا على البدن في الدنيا )* .
‏
 ذم الهوى : (٢١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✨ قال الإمام أبو زكريا بن النحاس الدمشقيّ رحمه اللَّه :

" قد تقوم كثرة رؤية المنكرات مقام ارتكابها في سلب القلب نور التمييز و الإنكار ؛ لأن المنكرات إذا كثر على القلب ورودها ، و تكرر على العين شهودها ،ذهبت عظمتها من القلوب شيئًا فشيئًا ، إلى أن يراها الإنسان فلا يخطر بباله أنها منكرات ، و لا يُميّز بفكره أنها معاصي ؛ لما أَحدث تَكرارُها من تأليف القلب لها "

[ تنبيه الغافلين عن أعمال الجاهلين صـ : ١٠٥-١٠٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال فيض بن إسحاق رحمه الله : «كنت عند الفضيل بن عياض، إذ دخل رجلٌ فسأله حاجةً، وألحَّ في السؤال عليه. فقلتُ: لا تؤذِ الشيخَ.*
 *فقال لي الفضيل: اسكت، يا فيض، أما علمتَ أنَّ حوائج الناسِ إليكم نعمةٌ مِن اللهِ عليكم، فاحذروا أنْ تملُّوا النعم فتتحوَّل نقمًا، ألا تحمد ربَّك أن جعلك موضعًا تُسْئَل، ولم يجعلك موضعًا تَسأل».*

عين الأدب والسياسة لابن هذيل: ١٨٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

*• - ‏ﺣﺎﺟﺔ اﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻣﻠﺤﺔ،ﻓﺈﺫا ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﻀﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻣﺎﻝ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻪ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ، ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻻ ﺣﺮﺝ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻌﻄﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺰﻛﺎﺓ.*
‏⁧
【 مجموع الفتاوى   (١٨ / ٣٤٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول جمهور العلماء ...
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
«قول الجمهور لا يُستهان به ،قول الجمهور أقرب إلى الحق من قول الواحد ،فلا تفرح أن تجد قولاً غريباً تخرج به أمام الناس ليصدق قول الناس عليك : خالف تُعرف»

شرح السفارينية (759)
(الجمهور) تطلق على أكثر العلماء ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *إذا أردتَ أن تستدل على ما في القلب ؛فاستدل عليه بحركة اللسان ؛ فإنه يُطلعك على ما في القلب ؛ شاء صاحبُه أم أبى* !


[ الجواب الكافي (٣٧٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

 الرجل إذا حضرت له فرصة القربة والطاعة فالحزم كل الحزم في انتهازها والمبادرة إليها، والعجز في تأخيرها والتسويف بها، ولا سيما إذا لم يثق بقدرته وتمكُّنه من أسباب تحصيلها

 فإن العزائم والهمم سريعة الانتقاض قلماً ثبتت، والله سبحانه يُعاقب من فَتح له باباً من الخير فلم ينتهزه بأن يحول بين قلبه وإرادته، فلا يُمكّنه بعد من إرادته عقوبةً له.

[زاد المعاد٣/ ٥٠٦-٥٠٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ راجِعُونَ }

 قال الإمام سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ -رحمه اللّه-:

«لم يعط هذه الكلمات نبي قبل نبينا
صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم، ولو عرفها يعقوب
لما قال يا أسفاً على يوسف »

 المحرر الوجيز (٢٢٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان:
إنّ إحياء هذه السُنة -الإعتكاف- التي تُركت في هذا الزمان أولى من العمرة، فإن النبي ﷺ لم يعتمر في هذا الشهر -أي رمضان- بينما كان يعتكف إلى أن لقي ربه، وترى الناس يتسابقون إلى العمرة ويحرصون عليها وهذا شيءٌ طيب ولـكن الأعتكاف آكد.

 الخطب المنبرية ١١٥/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍ قَـالَ سماحة الشيخ العَلّامَة بنُ عُثَيمِين _رَحِمهُ الله تعالى _ :*

« ولا يُمكن أن تـُفرش الأرض وُروداً، وزُهورا،ً لإنسان متمسك بالسُّـنَّة أبداً، فمن رام ذلك، فقد رام المُحــال » .



   [ "شرح النّونية" (٢٧٠/٣) ] .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

~•=======================•  ~
*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين* رحمه الله
--------------------------:
• القرآن مبارك في أثره وتأثيره وأجره وثوابه، 

• أما أجره وثوابه فإن من قرأ القرآن فله بكل حرف عشر حسنات، 

• وأما تأثيره فإن الله عز وجل بين أنه لو أنزله على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله.

(شرح أصول التفسير / ص43).
~________________________~

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المبلغون عنه من أمته لهم من حفظ الله وعصمته إياهم بحسب قيامهم بدينه وتبليغهم له، وقد أمر النبي صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم بالتبليغ عنه ولو آية، ودعا لمن بلغ عنه ولو حديثا. وتبليغ سنته إلى الأمة أفضل من تبليغ السهام إلى نحور العدو، لأن ذلك التبليغ يفعله كثير من الناس، وأما تبليغ السنن فلا تقوم به إلا ورثة الأنبياء وخلفاؤهم في أممهم، جعلنا الله تعالى منهم بمنه وكرمه.

الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| جلاء الأفهام: ٤٨٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال اﻟﺤﺴﻦ البصري رحمه الله : *ﻳﺎ اﺑﻦ ﺁﺩﻡ ! ﺗﺮﻙُ اﻟﺨﻄﻴﺌﺔ ﺃﻳﺴﺮُ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻠﺐ اﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ* !


[ الزهد للإمام أحمد (1597) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام الشنقيطي عليه رحمة الله : 

*والرجال الذين أخذوا كنوز كسرى وقيصر، ودانت لهم مشارق الأرض ومغاربها: ليس فيهم حالق ( للحيته )*

/: أضواء البيان للامام  الشنقيطي (٤\٩٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*نقل عن ابن المروزي أنه قال :-*

 كنت نائما بين الركن ، والمقام، فرأيت النبي - ﷺ - في المنام، فقال لي : *يا أبا زيد ! إلى متى تدرس كتاب الشافعي، ولا تدرس كتابي ؟* فقلت : يا رسول الله ! وما كتابك؟ قال: *جامع محمد بن إسماعيل* .

انتهى من
  *"مقدمة إرشاد الساري"(ص:٤٨)* .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحِمه الله -

"وصى أطباء القلوب ب *الإعراض عن أهل البدع* و أن *لا يُسلِّم عليهم* و *لا يريهم طلاقة وجهه* "

إغاثة اللهفان صـ ١٢٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" ولا يجوز الحسد حتى للكافر ؛
 لأن الحسد فيه نوع اعتراض على قضاء الله وقدره "

[ابن عثيمين - شرح_البخاري (٢٧٦/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن العربي المالكي (ت ٥٤٣هـ): 

[لقد دخلت نيفاً على ألف قرية، فما رأيت نساء أصون عيالاً، 
ولا أعف نساءً من نساء نابلس، فإني أقمت فيها أشهراً فما رأيت امرأة في طريق نهاراً إلاّ يوم الجمعة؛ 
فإنهن يخرجن إليها حتى يمتلئ المسجد منهن، فإذا قضيت الصلاة وانقلبن إلى منازلهن لم تقع عيني على واحدة منهن إلى الجمعة الأخرى]

أحكام القرآن ٥٦٩/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:-

 " ‏فالذي يعتقد حل دماء المسلمين وأموالهم ويستحل قتالهم : أولى بأن يكون محارباً لله ورسوله ، ساعياً في الأرض فساداً ".

 الفتــــاوى ٤٧٠/٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
لم ينزل الله سبحانه من السماء شفاء قط أعم ولا أنفع، ولا أعظم، ولا أسرع في إزالة الداء من القرآن.
| التفسير القيم لابن القيم - سورة الإسراء |

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال بَكْرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْمُزْنِيُّ: 
اجْتَهِدُوا في العمل، فإذا قَصَّرْتُمْ؛ فَكُفُّوا عَنِ الْمَعَاصِي.

المجالسة (4/34)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه : *إذا دخل عليك أخوك المسلم ؛ فأطعمه من أطيب ما في بيتك* .


[ الزهد للإمام أحمد (٣١٦) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ *قال العلامة المحدث عبدالرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي - رحمه الله تعالى - :-*

إياكم ، وترك السنن ؛ فأنها شهود يقين ، ومن ترخص في السنن سهل الشيطان له ترك الفرائض العظام . اهـ


 *"آثار المعلمي اليماني"(١٠٩/٢٢)* .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئِلَ الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله:
‏لِمَ لاتقرأ من غير كتاب؟ قال: أخاف ⁧‫#العُجب‬⁩ !
‏———
‏سير أعلام النبلاء (21 /449)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحميدي رحمه الله: 

"ومن فضلها -أي الأندلس- أنه لم يُذْكَر قط على منابرها أحد من السلف إلا بخير، وإلى الآن!".

جذوة المقتبس ص 6 ‎‎‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلّامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - ليلة القدر سميت ليلة القدر لوجهين :
• - الأول : من القدر ، وهو الشرف .
• - والثاني : من التقدير ، لأنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في السنة .

【 فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام    (٥٤٥/٧) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - إن الشحناء من أسباب حرمان الخير في ليلة القدر ، فقد خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخبر أصحابه بليلة القدر ، فتلاحىٰ رجلان من المسلمين أي : تخاصمًا ، وتنازعًا ، فرفعت بسبب ذلك .

【 الضياء اللامع                (٤٧٠/٥) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن رجب - رحمه الله - :*

يا ليلة القدر للعابدين اشهدي 
يا أقدام القانتين اركعي لربك واسجدي
يا ألسنة السائلين جدّي في المسألة واجتهدي 

*‏يا رجالَ الليلِ جِدُّوا 
               رُبَّ داعٍ لا يُرَدُّ
‏ما يقومُ الليلَ إلا   
            من له عزمٌ وجِدُّ 

 [لطائف المعارف(٢٦٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*سماع القرآن له آثار إيمانية من المعارف القدسية، والأحوال الزكية يطول شرحها ووصفها، وله في الجسد آثار محمودة، من خشوع القلب ودموع العين واقشعرار الجلد وقد ذكر الله هذه الثلاثة في القرآن، وكانت موجودة في أصحاب رسول الله صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم وسلم الذين أثنىٰ عليهم في القرآن.*

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-| مجموع الفتاوى: ٥٩٠/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

فالأقوال الباطلة مصدرها وعد الشيطان وتمنيته.فإن الشيطان يمنِّي أصحابها الظفر بالحق وإدراكه ويعدهم الوصول إليه من غير طريقه.فكل مبطل فله نصيب من قوله :
*(يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا).*

[بدائع التفسير (299/1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍ قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله :

*فمن لم يغتن قلبه ولم تغتن نفسه فهو فقير ، وإن ملك الدنيا ، وهكذا شأن اليهود ، فهم أشد الناس حرصاً على الدنيا ، وأفقر الناس من جهة القلوب ، ولو ملكوا ما ملكوا من الدنيا .*

 الفوائد العلمية من الدروس البازية ٢٣٤/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

*• كثير من الناس تجده يهتم اهتمامًا عظيمًا للمستقبل اهتمامًا لا داعي له فتتنكد عليه حياته ويتعب وإذا وصل إلى حد الفعل وجده سهلاً ، وكثير من الناس أيضًا لا ينسى ما مضى فيتجدد له الحزن فيتعب .*

  شرح رياض الصالحين     (٣٣/٦) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
‏
‏«ليس لأحد أن يحمل كلام أحد من الناس إلا على ما عُرِفَ أنه أراده لا على ما يحتمله ذلك اللفظ في كلام كل أحد»
‏
‏مجموع الفتاوى (٣٦/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى:

" أحسن نوع من أنواع الكرامة كما قال أهل العلم: أن يرزق الله عبده الاستقامة على دينه، فيبقى مستقيما حتى يلقاه".

      شرح قرة عيون الموحدين ٢٠.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما في مجموع الفتاوى (25 / 285):

"فينبغي أن يتحراها [أي: ليلة القدر] المؤمن في العشر الأواخر جميعها، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:«تحروها في العشر الأواخر»، وتكون في السبع الأواخر أكثر، وأكثر ما تكون ليلة سبع وعشرين”اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله  :

‏هذه حال الدنيا ، تزهو للإنسان بنعيمها وقصورها ومراكبها وأموالها وأولادها وغير ذلك ، وإذا بها تتحطم!

‏كم من غني كان مسرورا في أهله، منعما في بيته وفي مركوبه وفي ثيابه ، وفي كل أحواله ، وإذا به يعود فقيرا ، فتتحطم دنياه.

‏[تفسيرالقرآن 405/4]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله* *(وإنما أمر بسؤال العفو في ليلة القدر ؛ بعد الاجتهاد في الأعمال فيها وفي ليالي العشر* ؟ *لأن العارفين يجتهدون في الأعمال ثم لا يرون لأنفسهم عملًا صالحًا* ، *ولا حالًا ولا مقالًا*  ؛ *فيرجعون إلى سؤال العفو ؛ كحال المذنب المقصر* ) .
   لطائف المعارف : (٢٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام #الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
" ينبغي للفقيهِ أن يضعَ الترابَ على رأسِهِ تواضعاً للهِ تعالى، وشكراً له".
 السير للذهبي 10/53

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

"الفاجر لا حد له في الكذب"

مجموع الفتاوى (15/ 247)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي:
‏ومن أجمع الأدعية وأحسنها توسلاً دعاء موسى عليه السلام حين تضرع إلى ربه فقال ﴿أَنتَ وَلِيُّنا فَاغفِر لَنا وَارحَمنا وَأَنتَ خَيرُ الغافِرينَ وَاكتُب لَنا في هذِهِ الدُّنيا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ إِنّا هُدنا إِلَيكَ﴾ .
‏______
‏المواهب الربانية/٦٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

«والمؤمن ترضيه كلمة الحق له وعليه،
وتغضبه كلمة الباطل له وعليه، لأنَّ الله
تعالى يُحب الحق والصدق والعدل،
ويبغض الكذب والظلم .»

مجموع الفتاوى (٦٠٠/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله:

(( فالمتعصب يجعل طائفته المنتسبة إلى متبوعه الموالية له هم أهل السنة والجماعة ، ويجعل من خالفها أهل البدع ، وهذا ضلال مبين ، فإن أهل الحق والسنة لا يكون متبوعهم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى ، فهو الذي يجب تصديقه في كل ما أخبر ، وطاعته في كل ما أمر وليست هذه المنزلة لغيره من الأئمة ؛ بل كل أحد من الناس يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .))

 [ مجموع الفتاوى (3/346-347) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باز  رحمه الله تعالىٰ:

فلا ريب أنّ سلامة العقيدة.
أهم الأمور ، وأعظم الفرائض.


  مجموع الفتاوىٰ والمقالات" (7/9).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن سعدي رحمه الله في ((القواعد الحسان لتفسير القرآن)) (ص 137): ((ومن ترك ما تهواه نفسه من الشهوات لله تعالى عوضه الله من محبته وعبادته والإنابة إليه ما يفوق لذات الدنيا كلها)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

اذا رأيت نفسك متحيرا فالزم
     الإستغفار،،فإن الإستغفار مما
     يفتح الله به على العبد .!!

شرح الكافية الشافية ١٨٩/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله : 

ولا تبال بكثرة خصومك  ولا بِقِدَم زمانهم  ولا بتعظيم الناس إياهم ولا بعدّتهم فالحق أكثر منهم وأقدم وأعز عند كل أحد وأولى بالتعظيم.

[ التقريب لحد المنطق : ( ص١٩٤ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخليفة العباسي الراضي بالله: 
*عند تقلب الأحوال تُعرف جواهر الرجال.* 
ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (٥٧٤/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر الصديق في وصيته لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما: 
*"إنَّ أولَ ما أُحذّرك نفسك"*.
محض الصواب (٢٩٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:

"وإذا أراد الله بالعبد خيرا أعانه بالوقت، وجعل وقته مساعدا له، وإذا أراد به شرا جعل وقته عليه وناكده وقته، فكلما أراد التأهب للمسير لم يساعده الوقت، والأول كلما همت نفسه بالقعود أقامه الوقت وساعده".

[مدارج السالكين:١٣٠/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :

التقوي أن لا ترى نفسك خيرا من أحد .

تفسير البغوي. ٦٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلّامة الشوكاني - رحمه الله - :

" *أعلى الناس رُتْبةً في الخير، وأحقُّهم بالاتصاف به هو: مَن كان خيرَ الناس لأهله؛ فإنّ الأهل هم الأحِقّاء بالبِشر وحُسْنِ الخُلُق والإحسانِ وجَلْبِ النفع ودَفْعِ الضُّر، فإذا كان الرجل كذلك فهو خيرُ الناس، وإن كان على العكس من ذلك فهو في الجانب الآخَر من الشر، وكثيرًا ما يقع الناس في هذه الورطة، فترى الرجلَ إذا لَقِي أهله كان أسوأ الناس أخلاقًا وأشحَّهم نفْسًا وأقلَّهم خيرًا، وإذا لقي غيرَ الأهل من الأجانبِ لانَتْ عريكتُه، وانبسطتْ أخلاقُه، وجادتْ نفْسُه، وكَثُرَ خيرُه، ولا شك أنّ مَن كان كذلك فهو محرومُ التوفيق، زائغٌ عن سواء الطريق، نسأل الله السلامة!* ".

نيل الأوطار (٦/ ٣٦٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

‏و هو - سبحانه - رحيم يحب الرحماء..و هو ستير يحب من يستر على عباده 

و يجازي عبده بحسب هذه الصفات فيه :
فمن عفا : عفا عنه 
و من غفر : غفر له 
و من سامح : سامحه 
..و من احسن إليهم :  أُحسن اليه..

و كما تدين تدان ، و كُن كيف شئت ، فإن الله تعالى لك كما تكون أنت لعباده 

الوابل الصيب 53-56

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:-

 ‏فالذي يعتقد حل دماء المسلمين وأموالهم ويستحل قتالهم : أولى بأن يكون محارباً لله ورسوله ، ساعياً في الأرض فساداً ".

 الفتــــاوى ٤٧٠/٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله- لابنه 

 الكسل عن الفضائل بئس الرفيق، وحبُّ الراحة يورث من الندم ما يربو على كلِّ لذة، فانتبه واَتعبْ لنفسك،
واندم على ما مضى من تفريطك، واجتهد في لحاق الكاملين ما دام في الوقت سعة، واسقِ غُصنك ما دامت فيه رطوبة، واذكر ساعتك التي ضاعت، فكفى بها عظةً، ذهبت لذة الكسل فيها، وفاتت مراتب الفضائل 


 لفتة الكبد | صـ (٣ و ١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سيار بن وردان رحمه الله : *الدنيا والآخرة يجتمعان في قلب العبد ؛فأيهما غلب = كان الآخر تبعًا له* .


[ الحلية (8/313) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ البَرِّ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ-:

- وَقَالُوا: مَنْ أُعْجِبَ بِرَأْيِهِ ضَلَّ، وَمَنْ اسْتَغْنَى بِعَقْلِهِ زَلَّ، وَمَنْ تَكَبَّرَ عَلَى النَّاسِ ذَلَّ، وَمَنْ خَالَطَ الأَنْذَالَ حُقِّرَ، وَمَنْ جَالَسَ العُلَمَاءَ وُقِّرَ.

- جَامِعُ بَيَانِ العِلْمِ: ( ١ / ٥٦٩ )

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال العلّامة الشوكاني - رحمه الله - :
> 
> " *أعلى الناس رُتْبةً في الخير، وأحقُّهم بالاتصاف به هو: مَن كان خيرَ الناس لأهله؛ فإنّ الأهل هم الأحِقّاء بالبِشر وحُسْنِ الخُلُق والإحسانِ وجَلْبِ النفع ودَفْعِ الضُّر، فإذا كان الرجل كذلك فهو خيرُ الناس، وإن كان على العكس من ذلك فهو في الجانب الآخَر من الشر، وكثيرًا ما يقع الناس في هذه الورطة، فترى الرجلَ إذا لَقِي أهله كان أسوأ الناس أخلاقًا وأشحَّهم نفْسًا وأقلَّهم خيرًا، وإذا لقي غيرَ الأهل من الأجانبِ لانَتْ عريكتُه، وانبسطتْ أخلاقُه، وجادتْ نفْسُه، وكَثُرَ خيرُه، ولا شك أنّ مَن كان كذلك فهو محرومُ التوفيق، زائغٌ عن سواء الطريق، نسأل الله السلامة!* ".
> 
> نيل الأوطار (٦/ ٣٦٠)


الله اكبر ما اعظمها من فائدة رحم الله الشوكاني كل يوم ادرك مدى جهلي بهذا العبقري الالمعي اللوذعي

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال علي رضي الله عنه:  "لا يرجون عبد إلا ربه ، ولا يخافن إلا ذنبه" 

سئل شيخ الاسلام عن هذه الكلمة فشرحها في 15 صفحة فلتراجع مجموع الفتاوى 8/162

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الكرخيّ رحمه الله تعالى:- ( علامُة الأولياء ثلاث :-هُمومهم للهِ ،  وشغُلهم فيه ، وفَرارُهم إليه )
——————————-
الحلية (٤١٢/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَــالَ العَلَّامَةُ إسْحَاقُ بنُ عَبْدِالرَّحْمَ  نِ بن حَسَن -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ-:*


وَالعُلَمَاءُ: يَجْرِي عَلَيْهِمْ الخَطَأُ وَلَيْسُوا بِمَعْصُومِينَ، وَمَنْ حَسَّنَ الظَنَّ بِهِمْ دُونَ نَظَرٍ فِي الكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ هَلَكَ.


*الدُرَرُ السَّنِيَّةُ فِي الأَجْوِبَةِ النَّجْدِيَّةِ:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ *الإمامُ ابن قيم الجوزية* -رحمه الله تعالى-:

《 *ليس العَجَبُ* مِن مملُوكٍ يَتذلَّلُ لله، ويتعبَّدُ لهُ، ولا يملُّ مِن خِدْمَتهِ؛ *مع حاجتِهِ وفقرهِ إليه*،
*إنَّما العجبُ* من مالكٍ يتحبَّبُ إلى مملوكهِ بصنوفِ إنعامِهِ، ويتودَّدُ إليه بأنواع إحسانِهِ؛ *مع غِناهُ عنهُ*. 
*كفى بك عِزًّا أنَّك لهُ عبدٌ*، و *كفى بك فخرًا أنَّه لك ربٌّ* 》.


▪[ *《الفَوائد》*(ص: ٧٢، ط عيون)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قال الإمام الشوكاني -رحمه الله:

*«من أراد الاستكثار من فضل الله من الحسنات، فليقل:*
*(اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات.)*
*فإنه يُكتب له من الحسنات ما لا يحيط به حصر، ولا يتصوره فكر، وفضل الله واسع».*

__________________
تحفة الذاكرين (380)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتب الإمام  إسحاق بن راهويه لأبي زرعة رحمهما الله :
 "لا يهولنك الباطل؛ فإِنَّ للباطل جولة ثم يتلاشى"

[الجرح والتعديل 1/329]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( واعلم أن النفس تحب الرفعة والعلو على أبناء جنسها ، ومن هنا نشأ الكبر والحسد ، *ولكن العاقل ينافس في العلو الدائم الباقي الذي فيه رضوان الله وقربه وجواره ويرغب عن العلو الفاني الزائل الذي يعقبه غضب الله وسخطه وانحطاط العبد وسفوله وبعده عن الله وطرده عنه ،* فهذا هو العلو الثاني الذي يذم وهو العتو والتكبر في الأرض بغير الحق .
*وأما العلو الأول والحرص عليه فهو محمود ، قال الله تعالى :  { وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون }* .)

" شرح حديث ماذئبان جائعان "
للإمام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :
( ص  : 58)
تحقيق بدر البدر

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

﴿نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا﴾ 
قال حاتم الاصم: تاملتها فعلمت ان القسمة من الله فما حسدت احدا ابدا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: (( وأعتقد أنه لايوجد أحدٌ أغنم من أهل العلم، لأن غير أهل العلم  إنما يرثون مالاً يزول، وأما أهل العلم فيرثون شرائع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولكن يلاحظ أن المراد بهولاء الذين لهم الحظ العظيم هم الذين عملوا بعلمهم )) شرح بلوغ المرام ج ١ ص ٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.*_

 **‏الذي يحرك القلوب للخوف من الله : مطالعة آيات الوعيد والزجر والعرض والحساب.

【 مجموع الفتاوى              (٩٦/١) 】*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.*_

 *‏الطمأنينة في الصلاة واجبة، وتاركها مسيء، باتفاق الأئمة بل جمهور أئمة الإسلام: كمالك، والشافعي، وأحمد ، لا يخالفون في أن تارك ذلك مسيء غير محسن، بل هو آثم عاص، تارك للواجب.

_*【 الفتاوىٰ الكبرىٰ            (٢١٩/٢) 】*_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: سُئِل النبي ﷺ: *(أيُّ الأعمال أحَبُّ إلى اللَّه؟ قَالَ: أدْوَمُهَا وإنْ قَلَّ).*
 رواه البخاري ومسلم.

قال القاري رحمه الله:

*أي: ولو قل العمل، والحاصل أن العمل القليل مع المداومة والمواظبة خير من العمل الكثير مع ترك المراعاة والمحافظة.* 
 مرقاة المفاتيح (٣/ ٩٣٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

اللّذة الحاصِلة بذكر اللَّـه والصّلاة
بَاقية دافعَـة للهُـموم والأحزان .

الاستـقَـامہ 415

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

َقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

يا هذا ! ماء العين في الأرض حياة الزَّرع، وماء العين على الخَدّ حياة القلب. 

التبصرة (٢٩٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مكحول:
-
رأيت رجلاً يُصلي وكلما ركع وسجد بكى، فاتَّهمتُه أنه يُرائي ببكائه فحُرِمتُ البكاءَ سنة!
-
حلية الأولياء : ١٨٤/٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحـافـظ ابـن رجـب رحمه الله  ـ

عمل المؤمن لا ينقضي حتى يأتيه أجله .

*- قال الحسن رحمه الله  : 

إن الله لـم يجـعل لـعـمـل المؤمــن أجــلا دون الـمـوت ثم قــرأ :

{ واعـبـد ربـك حـتـى يأتـيـك الـيـقـيـن }

لطائف المعارف ٢٧٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

المشرك إنما ينقم على الموحد : تجريده للتوحيد وأنه لا يشوبه بالإشراك

وهكذا المبتدع : إنما ينقم على السني تجريده متابعة الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وأنه لم يَشُبها بآراء الرجال , ولا بشيء مما خالفها

فصبر الموحد المتبع للرسول على ما ينقمه عليه أهل الشرك والبدعة خيرٌ له وأنفع

[ إغاثة اللهفان 1 / 111 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ينادونهم ألم نكن معكم قالوا بلى ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم )

قال ابن القيم :
أشد ما يكون من الحسرة والبلاء أن يُفتح للعبد طريقُ النجاة والفلاح؛ حتى إذا ظن أنه ناج ورأى منازل السعداء ، اقتُطع عنهم وضُربت عليه الشقوة .

طريق الهجرتين | ج ص 281

----------


## ام إسحاق

فاجتمع فيه هذا العبد الخوف والرجاء.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلام نفيس للغاية
" وأكثر الطالبين للعلم والدين، ليس لهم قصد من غير الحق المبين، لكن كثرتْ في هذا الباب الشبه والمقالات، واستولت على القلوب أنواع الضلالات، حتى صار القول الذي لا يشك من أوتي العلم والإيمان، أنه مخالف للقرآن والبرهان، بل لا يشك في أنه كفر بما جاء به الرسول من رب العالمين، قد جهله كثير من أعيان الفضلاء، فظنوا أنه من محض العلم والإيمان، بل لا يشكـون في أنه مقتضى صريح العقل والعيان، ولا يظنون أنه مخالف لقواطع البرهان، ولهذا كنت أقول لأكابرهم: لو وافقتكم على ما تقولونه لكنت كافرًا مريدًا -لعلمي بأن هذا كفر مبين- وأنتم لا تكفرون لأنكم من أهل الجهل بحقائق الدين، ولهذا كان السلف والأئمة يكفرون الجهمية في الإطلاق والتعميم، وأما المعين منهم فقد يدعون له ويستغفرون له، لكونه غير عالم بالصراط المستقيم" انتهى................"ب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :-*

*" إستـغفار الإنـسان أهـم مـن جميع الأدعـية " .*


* جامـع المـسائل (٢٧٧/٦)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كان الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - يدعو في سجوده :*

*‏(( اللهم من كان من هذه الأمة على غير الحق وهو يظن أنه على الحق ، فرده إلى الحق ليكون من أهلِ الحق )) .*


*‏ البداية والنهاية (10-329)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله تعالى -:*

*" المشي إلى المساجد نوع من الجهاد في سبيل الله ، وهو كفارة للذنوب " .*


* مجموع الرسائل (٤ /٣٥)  .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء في صحيح مسلم " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"  لو كان ذلك  _ يقصد الغِيْلة  _ ضارا ضر فارس والروم .  "
قال القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
( وقوله :" لو كان ذلك ضارا ضر فارس والروم"  *دليل : على أن الأصل في نوع الإنسان المساواة في الجِبلات والخَلق ، وإن جاز اختلاف العادات والمناشئ .* )

" المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم "
( ٤ / ١٧٥)

----------


## ام إسحاق

ان سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله أصل كل بدعة وضلالة نشأت في الإسلام قديما وحديثا...
ابن القيم الجوزية.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

والناس تغيب عنهم معاني القرآن عند الحوادث.

المجموع ٣٦٣/٢٧

----------


## ام إسحاق

رحم الله إمام السنة احمد بن حنبل.

----------


## ام إسحاق

فالعلم لا يزيد أهله الا ذلا وانكسارا لا علوا واستكبارا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قــال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :

*《 مراتب الدنيا لا تُنال إلا بالصبر على البلاء في طلبها والمجاهدة،*

*فكيف مَن أراد مَقعد صِدقٍ عند مليكٍ مقتدر 》.*

|[ مجموع الرسائل (٢٢٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله-:
*"من أحب أن يفتحَ الله له قلبَه أو يُنورَ بصرَه فعليه بـتركِ كثرة الكلام فيما لا يَعنيه، واجتنابِ المعاصي، وأن يكونَ له فيما بينَه وبينَ الله خبيئةٌ مِن عمل،فإنه إذا فَعل ذلك فتح الله عليه من العلم ما يَشغله عن غيره"*

[مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي 22/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( *كثير* من الناس إذا *رأى المنكر أو تغيُّر كثير من أحوال* الإسلام؛ *جزع، وكَلّ، وناح كما ينوح أهل المصائب*!
وهو منهي عن هذا،بل هو *مأمور بالصبر، والتوكل، والثبات* على دين الإسلام،وأن *يؤمن بأن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون، وأن العاقبة* للتقوى)). 

 ابن تيمية
مجموع الفتاوى 295/18

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏تزوج الحافظ ابن حجر وعمره 63 سنة (ليلى ابنة محمود بن طوغان الحلبية) وعمرها 33 ، وتركها بحلب ثم لحقت به إلى القاهرة، فقال فيها:

‏رحلتُ وخلّفتُ الحبيبَ بداره@
‏برغمي ولم أجنح إلى غيره ميلاً
‏أشاغلُ نفسي بالحديث تعللاً@
‏نهاري وفي ليلِي أحنّ إلى "ليلَى"

‏الضوء اللامع12: 123
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابنُ القَيِّمِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ 

مَن عَلَّت هِمَّتهُ، وخَشَعَت نَفسَهُ، اتَّصَفَ بِكُلِّ خُلُقٍ جَمِيلٍ، ومَن دَنَت هِمَّتُهُ، وطَغَت نَفسَهُ، اتَّصَفَ بِكُلِّ خُلُقٍ رَذِيلٍ 

 الفَوَائِدُ || ١ / ١٤٤ 
ㅤ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله (ت٧٥۱هــ) :

  ( ومن الكبائر :

       - الفرح بأذى المسلمين ،

       - والشماتة بمصيبتهم ) .

 مدارج السالكين : (٤۰٢/۱)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قـال الـعـلامـة الـمـحـدث عَبْد الرّحمن بْن يحْيَي المُعَلّمِيّ اليَماني - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - من أعظم مزايا السلف : ما نبَّه عليه ابن الحاج رحمه الله ، قال ما معناه : كان في عهد السلف إذا ابتدعت العامّة بدعة قام العلماء في إبطالها ، وأما علماء الخلف فإنهم إذا ابتدع أحد من العامَّة والأمراء والأغنياء بدعةً قام العلماء في الترغيب فيها والانتصار لها وتوجيهها .

• - أقول : وقد صدق وبرَّ ، ومَن أراد من أمرائنا وأغنيائنا فليجرِّب بأن يُحْدِثَ بدعة ، ثم يستعين بالعلماء والمتصوِّفين فسيجدهم أسرع ما يكون إلى الترغيب فيها وتحريف الكتاب والسنة في سبيل تحسينها وتضليل أو تكفير مَن قد يتعرّض لردِّها ، ولعلَّ الأعلم الأتقىٰ منهم هو الذي يُلزم نفسه السكوت ، فإنَّا لله وإنَّا إليه راجعون .

• - وبهذا هلكت الأمم السابقة ، وقد قصّ الله تعالىٰ في كتابه عن اليهود والنصارى ما فيه أعظم العبر  آثار المعلمي اليماني       (٢٢٦/٢) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

****‏في قوله - تعالىٰ -:

{لَنْ تَنالُوا البِرَّ حَتّى تُنفِقوا مِمّا تُحِبّونَ}
[آل عمران: ٩٢]

قال ابن عطية الأندلسي -رحمه الله-:

إذا تأملت جميع الطاعات وجدتها إنفاقًا
مما يحب الإنسان، إما من ماله، وإما
من صحته، وإما من دعته وترفهه،
وهذه كلها محبوبات.

المُحَرّرُ الوجيز (٤٧١/١) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *فإن القلب إذا فسد ؛ فسد السمع والبصر* .


[ مفتاح دار السعادة (1/348) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

****‏قال الإمام ابن القيم : 

فالإيمان: 
" يُذهب الهموم ويزيل الغموم ، وهو قرة عين الموحدين وسلوة العابدين ". 

الداء والدواء (187/ 188)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

****‏قال الإمام ابن القيم : 

فالإيمان: 
" يُذهب الهموم ويزيل الغموم ، وهو قرة عين الموحدين وسلوة العابدين ". 

الداء والدواء (187/ 188)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله:*

إذا وقعت الفِتَن فتمسّك بالسُنّة ، والزم الصَمت ، ولا تخض فيما لايعنيك ، ،وما أشكل عليك فرده إلى الله ورسوله وقف ، وقل: الله أعلم
*السير (20/141)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلَّامة محمود شاكر –رحمه الله-:
«سبيل فساد النَّاشئة هو اعتيادهم أن يقتنعوا بغير دليل من العقل، وأن يقتنعوا بالتَّسليم لمن يظنُّون به الخير
فيُنَزِّلونه من أنفُسهم ومن عقولهم منزلة (الحُجَّة) و(البرهان) و(الدَّليل)، وهذا إلغاء للنِّعمة التي أنعم الله بها علينا وعلى النَّاس؛ وهي العقل»
نمط صعب نمط مخيف (ص352)

----------


## ام إسحاق

فهذا بارك الله فيكم 
صورة من صور الوفاء الذي لا يوجد إلا في بطون الكتب !

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
شهدت شيخ الإسلام ،اذا أعيته المسائل واستصعبت عليه ،فر منها الى الاستغفار والتوبة والاستعانة والاستغاثة بالله واللجوء إليه واستنزال الصواب من عنده والاستفتاح من خزائن رحمته ،فقلما يلبث المدد الاهي ان يتتابع عليه مدا وتزدلف الفتوحات الإلهية اليه .
الاعلام ١٧٢/٤

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال العلَّامة محمود شاكر –رحمه الله-:
> «سبيل فساد النَّاشئة هو اعتيادهم أن يقتنعوا بغير دليل من العقل، وأن يقتنعوا بالتَّسليم لمن يظنُّون به الخير
> فيُنَزِّلونه من أنفُسهم ومن عقولهم منزلة (الحُجَّة) و(البرهان) و(الدَّليل)، وهذا إلغاء للنِّعمة التي أنعم الله بها علينا وعلى النَّاس؛ وهي العقل»
> نمط صعب نمط مخيف (ص352)





> فهذا بارك الله فيكم 
> صورة من صور الوفاء الذي لا يوجد إلا في بطون الكتب !



الدليل هو ما قال الله تعالى ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:ميراث النبوة،، العلم نعمة من نعم الله تعالى، نسأل الله تعالى من فضله اللهم إنا نسألك علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#عيوب_النفس_:*

(  *كل واحد منا تعجبه نفسه، ويعتقد أن آراءه صائبة وأن أخلاقه حسنة، وينتقد الناس ويرى نقائصهم وعيوبهم ولكنه عاجز عن معرفة عيوب نفسه ، لايستطيع أن يراها، مثله في ذلك مثل العين في الوجه ، فأنت تستطيع أن ترى بعينك القريب والبعيد ، والأسود والأبيض وأن تميز بين الأشياء وأن تفحص الثوب وتعرف العيب الذي فيه ، و لكنك لاتستطيع أن ترى عينك التي هي في وجهك إلا إذا استعنت بالمرآة .*
*والمرآة هنا هي الأخ الصالح والصديق الناصح الذي يعاشرك ويعرف أحوالك وطباعك ولايجاملك ابتغاء نيل رضاك بل يذكر لك العيوب التي رآها فيك وينبهك عليها وينصحك بتركها . وعلى هذه الخطة سار سلفنا الصالح فقد كانوا يتناصحون ويتصارحون ولايعمدون إلى المجاملة والمداهنة وستر العيوب منفذين قول الله تعالى حين وصف المؤمنين بأنهم يتواصون بالحق ويتواصون بالصبر، وقد قيل قديما إن أخاك من صَدَقك لا من صَدَّقك .* )

" كلمات نافعة "
( ص : ٤٠١)
دار المنارة 
*#ناجي_الطنطاوي*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

َقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

إلى متى مع التَّسويف ، من الشتاء إلى المصيف ؟!
لا في الربيع تُثْمِر ولا في الخريف ؟! .

نسيم السَّحر (٨٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَـال  ابن عَبـاس -رضِي الله عنه-:
” يا لسَـان، قل خيرًا تغنم، أو اسكت عن شـر تسلم “

[الصمت لابن أبي الدنيا ٤٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
((الصلاة إذا أقبل عليها العبد وأخلص فيها.. يعقبه في عاجل الأمر: 
‏نور في قلبه،وانشراح في صدره،ومزيد في علمه، وتثبيت في يقينه،وقوة في عقله، وبهاء في وجهه،وانتهاؤه عن الفحشاء،وإلقاء المحبة في القلوب، ودفع البلاء عنه..وهذه الآثار مفضية إلى آثار أُخر أرفع منها))
‏⁧‫الفتاوى"٨/ ٣٩٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : لو سكت أهل الحق عن بيان الحق، لاستمر المخطئون على أخطائهم، وقلّدهم غيرهم في ذلك، وباء الساكتون بإثم الكتمان.

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

مجموع فتاوى ٣ / ٧٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
"‏الآلام والمشاق :
إما إحسان ورحمة
وإما عدل وحكمة 
وإما إصلاح وتهيئة
لخير يحصل بعدها
وإما لدفع ألم هو أصعب منها".

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

شفاء العليل 1 / 250

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر:

"إني لأتعجب ممن يجلس خالياً عن الاشتغال"
 "الجواهر والدرر"١/ ١٧٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏.{ ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين }

قال ابن علّان : 

بدأ بالزوجة لأن في صلاحها صلاح الذرية .

[دليل الفالحين ٣٧٦/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين الخليفة الراشد الفاروق الملهم المبشر بالجنة *عمر بن الخطاب* - رضي الله عنه وأرضاه - :


*‏« سيأتي أناس يجادلونكم بمتشابه القرآن ، فخذوهم بالسنن ؛ فإن أصحاب السنن أعلم بكتاب الله »* .


‏[ أخرجه ابن بطة في الإبانة الكبرى (٨٤) ، والآجري في الشريعة (١٠١) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال العلامة ابن القيم
درَحِمَــہُ اللَّـہ تعالــﮯ :-

■ وأربعة تزيد في ماء الوجه وبهجته :
❶ المروءة ..
❷ والوفاء ..
❸ والكرم ..
❹ والتقوى.
زااد المعاد (٣٧٨/٤)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :
” أحب أن يكون صاحب العلم في كفاية ، لأن الآفات إليهم سريعة ، وألسنة الناس إليهم أسرع !
 وإذا احتاج ذلّ ، ولولا هذه الضيعه التي معي لتمندل الملوك بي !
وإذا رأيت القارئ يلزم باب الملوك ، فاعلم أنه لص ! “ .
[المجالسة وجواهر العلم / رقم 2527]
تمندل الملوك بي : جعلوه كالمنديل الذي يتمسح به ويلقى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
«ولقاح الهمة العالية النية الصالحة، فإذا اجتمعا بلغ العبد غاية المراد».
‏الفوائد:(406).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي رحمه الله :
 ( ‏بلغنا أن قس بن ساعدة ، ‏وأكثم بن صيفي اجتمعا ، ‏فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : 
*‏كم وجدت في ابن آدم من العيوب ؟!*
‏فقال : *هي أكثر من أن تحصى ،*
 والذي أحصيته : *ثمانية آلاف عيب ، فوجدت خصلةً إن استعملتها سترت العيوب كلها* ، 
‏قال : ما هي ؟
‏قال : *حفظ اللسان* ) .
‏ الأذكار : (٤٢٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪عن أبي موسى أن النبي ﷺ كان *إذا خاف قوماً* قال :
‏" اللهم إنا نجعلك في نحورهم، ونعوذ بك من شرورهم "
‏رواه أبو داود (١٥٣٧) وصححه الألباني.
‏قال العلامة الفقيه ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله- :
‏" يعني: *نجعلك أمامهم تدفعهم عنا*. إذا قابلك *أي شيء* تخشى من شره فقُل ذلك ".
‏شرح رياض الصالحين (٤/٦١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" وما أتي من أتي إلا من قبل إضاعة الشكر وإهمال الافتقار والدعاء، ولا ظفر من ظفر بمشيئة الله وعونه إلا بقيامه بالشكر وصدق الافتقار والدعاء، وملاك ذلك الصبر؛ فإنه من الإيمان بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد، فإذا قطع الرأس فلا بقاء للجسد ".

الفوائد | ٩٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال #ابن_الجوزي - رحمه الله - :

" ‏فمَن حفظَ لسانهُ لأجلِ الله تعالىٰ في الدنيا ، أطلقَ اللهُ لسانهُ بالشهادة عندَ الموتِ ولقاءِ الله تعالىٰ ،

‏ومَن سَرَّح لسانهُ في أعراضِ المسلمين ، واتبعَ عَوراتهم ، أمسكَ اللهُ لسانهُ عن الشهادةِ عند الموت ".

 [‏بحر الدموع(١٢٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال #ابن_تيمية - رحمه الله - :

" فالقلب ، لا يَصلح ، ولا يُفلح ، ولا يَلتذ ، ولا يُسر ، ولا يَطيب ، ولا يَسكن ، ولا يَطمئن ؛ إلا بعبادة ربه ، وحبه ، والإنابة إليه ،

ولو حصل له كل ما يلتذّ به من المخلوقات ؛ لم يطمئن ولم يسكن ؛ إذ فيه فقر ذاتي إلى ربه ".

 [مجموع الفتاوى(١٠/١٩٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يحيط باللغة العربية إلا نبي .

 الرسالة | للشافعي .
ص ٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله:*

*«من ضبط بطنه ضبط دينه، ومن ملك جوعه ملك الأخلاق الصالحة، وإن معصية الله بعيدة من الجائع، قريبة من الشبعان، والشبع يميت القلب، ومنه يكون الفرح والمرح والضحك».*

جامع العلوم والحكم (ص٨٩٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : " واجتهاد العامة هو طلبهم للعلم من العلماء بالسؤال والاستفتاء بحسب إمكانهم ".

[ جامع المسائل 2 / 318 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
« فلما ارتد من ارتد عن الإسلام أتى الله بأهل اليمن الذين يحبهم ويحبونه فقاتل الصديق بهم أهل الردة وغلب بهم أبو بكر وعمر كسرى وقيصر. »

[ الجواب الصحيح: 109/6 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«ليس من شرط المُتّقين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب، ولا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ والذنوب، فإن هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكن في الأمة مُتّقٍ!. 
بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقين، ومن فعل ما يُكفّر سيئاته دخل في المُتقين»
منهاج السنة (٧ / ٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:

" وهذه الأمة لا يزال فيها طائفة ظاهرة على الحق،
فلا يتمكن ملحد ولا مبتدع من إفساده بغلو ، أو انتصار على أهل الحق ".

منهاج السنة(٤٢٨/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عرفة: "ووقع في سوق الكتبيين في زمن الأشياخ؛ البخاري مختصرا منه الصلاة، وكتب عوضها "صلعم"، ولم يعلم به إلا بعد انعقاد البيع، فحكم لمشتريه أنه عيب يرجع به على بائعه.!"

(تفسير ابن عرفة ٤ / ٧٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كانت دُرّة عمر رضي الله عنه أهيبَ من سيفِ الحجّاج!.
‏[الشعبي]
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العز بن عبد السلام من أئمّتِنا في القواعد الكبرى (2: 402):
”ولا يجوز إيرادُ الإشكالاتِ القويّةِ بمَحضَرٍ من العامّة؛ لأنه تسبُّبٌ إلى إضلالِهم وتشكيكِهم، وكذلك لا يُتَفوَّه بالعلومِ الدقيقةِ عند مَن يَقصُرُ فَهمُه عنها؛ فيؤديَ ذلك إلى ضلالتِه، وما كلُّ سِرٍّ يُذاعُ، ولا كلُّ خبرٍ يُشاع“.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلَّامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
‏" يكفي من الدعوة إلى الحق، والتحذير من الباطل : أن يتبين للناس أن هذا حق وهذا باطل؛ لأن الناس إذا سكتوا عن بيان الحق، وأقر الباطل مع طول الزمن؛ ينقلب الحق باطلًا، والباطل حقًا ".

‏القول المفيد | ( ١ / ٢٩ ).

----------


## ام إسحاق

من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
من ضيع الأصول حرم الوصول ومن ترك الدليل ضل السبيل. 
الدرر السنية في الكتب النجدية ٣٥٢/٥

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
الشيطان يصادف أرض القلب خالية فارغة، فيبذر فيها حب الأفكار الردية ،فيتولد منه الارادات والعزوم ،فيتولد منها العمل .
فإذا صادف أرض القلب المشغولة ببذر الأفكار النافعة فيما خلق له وفيما أمر به....لم يجد لبذره موضعا .
مفتاح دار السعادة ٥٢٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" *آفة الشباب* المسلم في العصر الحاضر هو أنهم *لمجرد أن يشعروا بأنهم عرفوا شيئا من العلم لم يكونوا من قبل على علم به*، رفعوا به رؤوسهم، و *ظنوا أنهم قد احاطوا بكل شئ علما!!* فتسلط عليهم الغرور والعجب، ونخشى أن يشملهم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ثلاث مهلكات:شح مطاع، وهوى متبع، واعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه"".
 الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني رحمه الله ؛
سلسلة الهدى والنور 861

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي  رحمه الله تعالى:
والمحنة العظمى مدائح العوام فكم غرت!
 (صيد الخاطر  ص ٦٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

‏القلوبُ لها تَعَارفٌ وتَآلفٌ 
وإن لم تَنطِق الألسُن 

شرح رياض الصالحين  ٣/ ٢٦٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

] قال ابن رجب رحمه الله:* 

كم تتلى علينا آيات القرآن، وقلوبنا كالحجارة أو أشدُّ قسوة.

*" لطائف المعارف: 174 "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام
ابن تيمية رحمه الله -:

《 مارأيت شيئاً يُغذي العقل والروح ، ويحفظ الجسم ، ويضمن السعادة ، أكثر من إدامة النظر في " كتاب الله تعالى. 》

|[ مجموع الفتاوى (٤٩٣/٧) ]| .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَـال الصَّحابي الجَليل عمـران بن حصِين -رضِي الله عَنه - :

” ثلاث يدرك بهن العبد رغائب الدُّنيا والآخرة : الصبرُ عند البلاء ، والرضا بالقضاء ، والدُّعاء في الرخاء “

[الزهد لأبي داود صـ٣٩٢ـ ]
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ولسنا والحمد لله ممن يضرب كلام رسول الله ﷺ بعضه ببعض فيؤمن ببعضه، ويكفر ببعضه، ولا ممن يعارض أوامر الله تعالى على لسان رسول الله ﷺ بنظره الفاسد؛ بل نأخذ جميع السنن كما وردت؛ ونسمع ونطيع لجميعها كما أتت.

 ابن حزم | المحلى بالآثار ١٥٧/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الامام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله -: 

" مَسَّةُ الشيطان، ليس لها غير ذكر الله ترياق ".

التَّذكرة،
في الوعظ(صـ 118)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

《 فن الفقه أصعب الفنون وأطولها ، وهو علم الأئمة المجتهدين وأغلب ما يحتاج إليه العالمون ، بحر لُجّي لا يغوص فيه إلا ذكي أوحدي ماهر في أصوله ، ولا تحصل البضاعة فيه إلا بسعي بليغ في مدة مديدة بهمة عالية ، أمّا التبحر فيه = فهو يكاد يستغرق العمر ، وكاشف المشكلات فيه فهو أعز من الكبريت الأحمر ، ولا تحصى مسائله التي تحير فيها العلماء .

 والعجب من بعض الطلبة أنه يهمل الاشتغال به زعماً منه أنه هيّن يحصل بأدنى سعي فإنّ كان زعمه هذا حين لم يطلع عليه أصلاً فاعذروه ، وإن كان بعد اطلاع فاعلموا أَن العلوم كلها هين على أمثاله 》 

العلاّمة ساجقلي زاده (ت:١١٤٥) / ترتيب العلوم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

‏ قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: 

قوله "أضحك الله سنك" 
‏لم يرد به الدعاء بكثرة الضحك بل لازمه وهو السرور أو نفي ضد لازمه وهو الحزن .

‏فتح الباري (٧/٤٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي اللّه عنه : *العاقلُ : مَن لم يحرمْه نصيبه من الدنيا حظه من الآخرة* .


[ بهجة المجالس (1/117) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وبالجملة فأسلافنا على ثلاث طبقات:

الأولى: من وضح لنا اعتصامه بالكتاب والسنة فهؤلاء الذين نتولاهم.

الثانية: من وضح لنا تهاونه بالكتاب والسنة فعلينا أن نتبرأ منهم.

الثالثة: قوم خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم ويعذرهم، وعلينا أن نحمد الله فيما أصابوا فيه، ونبرأ مما أخطأوا فيه. والله المستعان ". انتهى

[الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله ، القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد، صفحة ١٨١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشوكاني رحمه الله:
"وبالجملة فمن عرف الفنون وأهلها..لم يبقَ عنده شك أن اشتغال أهل الحديث بفنّهم لا يساويه اشتغال سائر أهل الفنون بفنونهم !"

(أدب الطلب 126)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال ابن_رجب - رحمه الله - :

" فمن حفظ الله حَفِظَهُ الله من كُلِّ أذىٰ ،
قال بعضُ السَّلف : منٰ اتقى الله ، فقد حَفِظَ نفسه ، ومن ضيَّع تقواه ، فقد ضيَّع نفسه ، والله الغنيُّ عنه ".

 [جامع العلوم والحكم(٥٥٥/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" فمن ترك جميل الثياب بخلا بالمال لم يكن له أجر. 
ومن تركه متعبدا بتحريم المباحات كان آثما.
ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله واستعانة على طاعة الله كان مأجورا. 
ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء كان آثما؛ فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ".

مجموع الفتاوى ٢٢| ١٣٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" من أعظم ما يقوي الأحوال الشيطانية ،
سماع الغناء والملاهي "
{مجموع الفتاوى - 295/11}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( حديث صلاة التسابيح ))

قال ابن تيمية :

" ومن تدبر الأصول علم أنه موضوع ، وأمثال ذلك ، فإنها كلها أحاديث موضوعة ، مكذوبة ، باتفاق أهل المعرفة " .


مجموع الفتاوى ( ١١/ ٥٧٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصح الروايات في أجر الصلاة في المسجد الأقصى هي :

أنها تعدل ( ٢٥٠ ) صلاة  .

والحديث عند أحمد .


__________________

الشيخ | عبدالمحسن الزامل .
الشيخ | خالد الهويسين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو بكر  بن العربي رحمه الله: (وليس التحصيل بطول الصحبة، وإنما هو فضل من الله وموهبة، فقد صحب النضرُ بنُ شُميل الخليلَ بضعَ عشرة سنة، وصحبه سيبويه سنوات، فانظر إلى ما بين التحصيلين في المدتين، والمنزلتين فيما بين وبين.
قانون التأويل: ٤٥٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الشاطبي رحمه الله :
" *فكل* من اعتمد على تقليد قول غير محقق، أو رجّح بغير معنى معتبر، فقد خلع الربقة، *واستند إلى غير شرع*، عافانا الله من ذلك بفضله". انتهى

(الاعتصام ٣/١٠٦)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
ولا يجوز لأحد أن يرجح قولا على قول بغير دليل ولا يتعصب لقول على قول، ولا لقائل على قائل بغير حجة ،بل من كان مقلدا ألزم حكم التقليد فلم يرجح ولم يزيف ،ولم يصوب ولم يخطئ، ومن كان عنده من العلم والبيان ما يقوله سمع ذلك منه ،فقبل ما تبين أنه حق ،ورد ما تبين أنه باطل ،ووفق مالم يتبين فيه أحد القولين ،والله تعالى قد فاوت بينهم في قوى الادهان كما فاوت بينهم في قوى الأبدان. 
مجموع الفتاوى ٢٣٣/٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
 إذا رأيتَ سِربال الدنيا قد تقلَّصَ عنك ،
فاعلم أنه لطفٌ بك .
لأن المُنْعِمَ لم يَقْبِضْهُ بُخلاً أن يَتمزق ،
ولكن رِفقاً بالساعي أن يَتَعثَّر .
 ( بدائع الفوائد ( 233/3 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبدالبر :

" من طلب العلم لله فالقليل يكفيه " .

 الكافي في فقه أهل المدينة ( ٢/ ١١٣٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 

( المصالح والخيرات واللذات والكمالات كلها لا تنال إلا بحظ من المشقة، ولا يعبر إليها إلا على جسر من التعب.  

وقد أجمع عقلاء كل أمة على أن النعيم لا يدرك بالنعيم ، وإن من آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة ، وإن بحسب ركوب الأهوال واحتمال المشاق تكون الفرحة واللذة ، فلا فرحة لمن لا هم له ، ولا لذة لمن لا صبر له ، ولا نعيم لمن لا شقاء له ، ولا راحة لمن لا تعب له ، بل إذا تعب العبد قليلًا استراح طويلاً ، وإذا تحمل مشقة الصبر ساعة قاده لحياة الأبد. 

وكل ما فيه أهل النعيم المقيم فهو صبر ساعة ، والله المستعان ، ولا قوة إلا بالله ، وكلما كانت النفوس أشرف ، والهمة أعلى كان تعب البدن أوفر، وحظه من الراحة أقل ) . 

[مفتاح دار السعادة (2/15)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله- : 

" إذا ابتلى الله عبده بشيء من أنواع البلايا والمحن، فإن ردَّه ذلك الابتلاء والمحن إلى ربه وجمعه عليه وطرحه بابه، فهو علامة سعادته وإرادة الخير به، *والشِّدة بتراءُ لا دوام لها وإن طالت،* فتقلع عنه حين تقلع وقد عوّض منها أجل عوض وأفضله، *وهو رجوعه إلى الله بعد أن كان شارداً عنه*، *وإقباله عليه بعد أن كان نائياً عنه، وانطراحه على بابه بعد أن كان معرضاً* ......". 

طريق الهجرتين ( ص ١٦٣)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الأوزاعي :
الوعد بقول (ان شاء الله  ) مع اضمار عدم الفعل نفاق .
جامع العلوم والحكم ٤٨٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَــالَ الٳمـام ابن قُدَامَــة رَحِمــہ اللَّـہ تعالـﮯ.*

قَد ڪانَ السَلَف يُحِبُّـونَ مَن يُنَبِّهُهم عَلَى عُيُوبَهُـم ، ونَحـنُ الآن أبغَضُ النَّاسِ إلَينَا مَـن يُعرِّفَنا عُيـوبَنا.

_* مِنهاج القَاصدين صـ  ١٩٦.*_

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
> 
> ( المصالح والخيرات واللذات والكمالات كلها لا تنال إلا بحظ من المشقة، ولا يعبر إليها إلا على جسر من التعب.  
> 
> وقد أجمع عقلاء كل أمة على أن النعيم لا يدرك بالنعيم ، وإن من آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة ، وإن بحسب ركوب الأهوال واحتمال المشاق تكون الفرحة واللذة ، فلا فرحة لمن لا هم له ، ولا لذة لمن لا صبر له ، ولا نعيم لمن لا شقاء له ، ولا راحة لمن لا تعب له ، بل إذا تعب العبد قليلًا استراح طويلاً ، وإذا تحمل مشقة الصبر ساعة قاده لحياة الأبد. 
> 
> وكل ما فيه أهل النعيم المقيم فهو صبر ساعة ، والله المستعان ، ولا قوة إلا بالله ، وكلما كانت النفوس أشرف ، والهمة أعلى كان تعب البدن أوفر، وحظه من الراحة أقل ) . 
> 
> [مفتاح دار السعادة (2/15)].


الله اكبر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مجدد دعوة التوحيد الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : *وأما ما ذكره الأعداء عنّي أنّي  أكفر بالظن ؛ وبالموالاة ؛ أو أكفّر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة .. فهذا بهتان عظيم* !


[ مجموع المؤلفات (12/60) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
“قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 

فإياك إياك أن تستطيل زمان البلاء، 
وتضجر من كثرة الدعاء ،
فإنك مبتلى بالبلاء،
 متعبد بالصبر والدعاء ،
ولا تيأس من روح الله، 
وإن طال البلاء.”

 ابن الجوزي | صيد الخاطر (٤٣٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" رب مانع نفسه شهوة أعطاها بالمنع أوفى منها، مثل أن يمنعها مباحًا، فيشتهر بمنعه إياها ذلك: فترضى النفس بالمنع؛ لأنها قد استبدلت به المدح! ".

[ابن الجوزي، صيد الخاطر، صفحة ٨٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال السهيلي :
"عادة نساء العرب التفرغ للأزواج"

- الروض الأنف 167/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••

إن ذُكر الصالحون فلستَ فيهم ، وإن عُدَّ الأبرار فما أنت معهم ، وإن قام العُبَّاد لم تُرَ بينهم ، 

ويحك! أتطمع في الحصاد ولا بَذْر لك ، أترجو الأرباح ولا تجارة معك ؟!.

التبصرة لابن الجوزي (٤٥٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -: 

" دلالة اللسان قالية ، ودلالة الوجه حالية ، والقول أجمع وأوسع للمعاني التي في القلب من الحال ". 

مجموع الفتاوى (١٦ /٦٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النصر أبادي - رحمه الله -: 

أصل هذا المذهب :
" ملازمة الكتاب والسنة ، وترك الأهواء والبدع ، والإقتداء بالسلف ، وترك ما أحدث الآخرون ، والإقامة على ماسلكه الأولون. " 

مدارج السالكين (١٤٩/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐  قَـالَ ابنُ قُدَامَة المَقْدِسِي رَحِمَهُ الله :

« من سلك غير طريق سلفه أفـضت به إلى تلفه ، ومـن مـال عن السُّـنّة فقد انحرف عن طـريق الـجَنَّة ، فـاتّقوا الله تعالى وخافوا على أنفسكم ، فإنّ الأمر صعب ، ومـا بعد الجنّة إلا النـّار ، وما بعد الحقّ إلا الـضّلال ، ولا بعد السُّـنّة إلا البدعة » .

  " تحريم النّظر في كتب الكلام " صـ (٧١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية في :

 ( إحياء علوم الدين ) للغزالي :


أما الإحياء فغالبه جيد ، وفيه ثلاث مواد فاسدة  :

�مادة فلسفية .

 ومادة من ترهات الصوفية .

 ومادة من الأحاديث الموضوعة .
_______________ والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" لا أَعْلَمُ بَعْدَ النُّبُوَّةِ دَرَجةً أَفْضَل مِن بَثِّ العِلم "
ابن المبارك

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" استعار الإمام ابن خزيمة تفسير ابن جرير الطبري من ابن بالويه
وقال: نظرت فيه من أوله إلى آخره، فما أعلم على أديم الأرض أعلم من ابن جرير".

(سير اعلام النبلاء: ١٤/٢٧٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"المقصد الشرعي مِن وضْع الشريعة هو 
إخراج المكلف عن داعية هواه
 حتى يكون عبداً لله اختياراً 
كما هو عبد الله اضطراراً".
[ الموافقات للشاطبي(١٢٨/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإمام أَحْمَد بن حنبل رحمه الله :*

 من دل عَلَى صاحب رأي أو فتنة، فقد أعان عَلَى هدم الإسلام
 : طبقات الحنابلة للقاضي أبي الحسين محمد بن أبي يعلى تحقيق الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين(ج-١/ص-١٣٣)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" مَنْ أدْمنَ القراءة المُتنوِّعة = تخْتلط عليه العلوم ، ويستطْرد كثيرًا من حيث لا يدْري "

ابن عقيل الظاهري | تباريح التباريح (ص ١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الشيخ أحمد حماني -رحمه الله-
           «مفتي الجزائر سابقا» :

*《 فالرافضة وهم المتجرئون على الصحابة إنما تأسست فرقتهم وشاعت نحلتهم بقصد هدم دولة العرب ومحو ديانة الإسلام 》.*

|[ صراع بين السنة والبدعة (ص 42) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام الوادعي رحمه الله :

*《 ومن مشابهة الرافضة لليهود أن اليهود رموا مريم عليها السلام بالفاحشة والرافضة رمت عائشة رضي الله عنها بالفاحشة 》.*

|[ الإلحاد الخميني في بلاد الحرمين (٢٢٨) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏البغوي :

الأقدار غالبةٌ والعاقبة غائبةٌ ، فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يغترَّ بظاهر الحالِ ، ولهذا شُرِع الدُّعاءُ بالثَّباتِ على الدِّين ، وحُسنِ الخاتمة .

شرح السُّنَّة ١/ ١٣٠

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
لولا محن الدنيا ومصائبها لاصاب العبد من أدواء الكبر والعجب والفرعنة وقسوة القلب ماهو سبب هلاكه عاجلا و اجلا، فمن رحمة أرحم الراحمين ان يتفقده فى الأحيان بانواع أدوية المصائب تكون حمية له في هذه الادواء. 
زاد المعاد ١٧٣/٤

----------


## ام إسحاق

سئل أحد :هل يفتي من يحفظ أربعمائة ألف حديث؟ 
قال :أرجو 
فقيل لابي إسحاق بن شاقلا:فأنت تفتي ولست تحفظ هذا القدر؟
 فقال :لكني افتي بمن يحفظ ألف ألف حديث يعني 
أحمد. 
الانصاف ٢٦٢/١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•   قال الإمام محمد بن خزيمة السلفي الشافعي -رحمه الله- : « هذه اللفظة : (لم يعملوا خيراً قط) = مِن الجنس الذي تقول العرب : ينفىٰ الٱسم عن الشيء ؛ لنقصه عن الكمال و التمام ، فمعنىٰ هذه اللفظة على هذا الأصل : لم يعملوا خيراً قط على التمام و الكمال ، لا على ما أوجب عليه و أمر به ، و قد بينت هذا المعنى في مواضع من كتبي » ٱه*.

كتاب التوحيد ٬ (723/2) .

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
إذا تألمت السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ،وجدتهم إنما نالوا ذلك بمخالفة الهوى. 
روضة المحبين ٤٨٤/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
من اصغى إلى كلام الله وكلام رسوله بعقله و تدبره بقلبه وجد فيه من الفهم والحلاوة والبركة والمنفعة ما لا يجده في شيء من الكلام لا منظومه ولا منثوره .
الاقتضاء ٢٧٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*التحذير من النميمة*

قال ⁧  يحيى بن أبي كثير⁩  رحمه الله:
‏[ يُفسد النمام والكذاب في ساعة ، ما لا يفسد الساحر في سنة  ].!

‏ *[ بهجة المجالس(٤٠٣/١)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

 قال السخاوي رحمه الله :
"وهي أي ( الصلاة والسلام ) على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أبرك الأعمال وأفضلها، وأكثرها نفعاً في الدين والدنيا.

*[ القول البديع (صـ١٠٩) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - وَلْيَعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ تَجِبُ مُوَالَاتُهُ وَإِنْ ظَلَمَك وَاعْتَدَى عَلَيْك وَالْكَافِرُ تَجِبُ مُعَادَاتُهُ وَإِنْ أَعْطَاك وَأَحْسَنَ إلَيْك ، 

فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ بَعَثَ الرُّسُلَ وَأَنْزَلَ الْكُتُبَ لِيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَيَكُونُ الْحَبُّ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْبُغْضُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ وَالْإِكْرَامُ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْإِهَانَةُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ وَالثَّوَابُ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ وَالْعِقَابُ لِأَعْدَائِهِ . 

【 مجموع الفتاوى           (٢٠٩/٢٨) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان بن عيينة (١٠٧ - ١٩٨ هـ) رحمه الله:

إني قرأتُ القرآن، 
فوجدتُ صفة *سليمان عليه السلام* مع العافية التي كان فيها *{نعم العبد إنه أوّاب}.*

ووجدتُ صفة *أيوب عليه السلام* مع البلاء الذي كان فيه *{نعم العبد إنه أوّاب}.*

فاستوت الصفتان؛ وهذا معافى، وهذا مبتلى.

*فوجدت الشكر قد قام مقام الصبر، فلما اعتدلا كانت العافية مع الشكر أحب إليّ من البلاء مع الصبر.*
* حلية الأولياء (٧/ ٢٨٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :
*" ومن أعجب النعم على ابن آدم نعمة النسيان ، فإنه لولا النسيان لما سلا شيئاً ، ولا انقضت له حسرة ، ولا تعزى عن مصيبة ، ولا مات له حزن ، ولا بطل له حقد ، ولا تمتع بشيء من متاع الدنيا مع تذكر الآفات ".*
 مفتاح دار السعادة 277/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله :

" السنَّة لا تثبت بمجرد التجربة ، وقبول الدعاء لا يدل على أن سبب القبول ثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد يجيب الله الدعاء من غير توسل بسنَّة ، وهو أرحم الراحمين ، وقد تكون الاستجابة استدراجاً " .

 تحفة الذاكرين ( ص 140 ) .

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال العلامة البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله :
وأخس المنازل للرجل منزلة القول بلا عمل ،وأخس منها أن يكون الرجل كالدفتر يحكي ما قال الرجال وما فعل الرجال دون ان يضرب معهم في الاعمال الصالحة نصيب ،أو يرمي في معترك الاراء بالسهم المصيب .
آثار العلامةالبشير الإبراهيمي ٥٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
المرأة المتزوجة طاعتها لزوجها أفضل من طاعتها لِأبَويها. 

 [ الفتاوى (10/428)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشوكاني في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه " البدر الطالع " (1/ 64) : " وأقول : أنا لا أعلم بعد ابن حزم مثله ، وما أظنه سمح الزمان ما بين عصر الرجلين بمن شابههما أو يقاربهما "  .                                                                   ■ وقال اﻹمام الشوكاني عن نفسه :
" أنا غصن في شجرة ابن تيمية وابن حزم "  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال اﻹمام ‎ابن القيم رحمه الله 

اجتنب من يعادي أهل الكتاب و السنة
  لئلا يعديك خسرانه 

فوائد الفوائد (٣٩٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

«الإيمان بالقدر يوجب أن يكون العبد صبّاراً شكوراً، صبوراً على البلاء، شكوراً على الرخاء».

 «مجموع الفتاوى» (٢٣٧/٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎﴿ الله لطيفٌ بعباده يرزق من يشاء ﴾ 
من لطف الله بعباده : أنه يُقدّر أرزاقهم بحسب علمه بمصلحتهم لا بحسب مراداتهم، فقد يريدون شيئًا وغيره أصلح؛ فيُقدّر لهم الأصلح وإن كرهوه؛ لطفًا بهم وبرًا وإحسانًا .

[ المواهب الربانية لـ ابن سعدي صـ ١٤٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: 

 من لم تغلب لذةُ إدراكه للعلم وشهوتُه على لذة جسمه وشهوة نفسه لم ينل درجة العلم أبدا ، فإذا صارت شهوتُه في العلم ولذتُه في إدراكه رُجِيَ أن يكون من أهله.

[مفتاح دار السعادة ١/ ٤٠٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الألبانـي - رحمـه الله :


 *« أصول الدعوة قائمة على ثلاث دعائم :*

*↤ القرآن الكريم،*
*↤ والسنة الصحيحة،*
*↤ وفهمهما على منهج السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم.*

*وسبب ضلال الفرق كلها -قديماً وحديثاً- هو :*

*عدم التمسك بالدعامة الثالثة  »*

[ الأصـالــــة :27)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال بعض العلماء لبعض المفتين : 

"إذا سئلت عن مسألة ، فلا يكن همك تخليص السائل ، ولكن تخليص نفسك أولا ".

ذم المال والجاه ، للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ص [٣٨] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العز بن عبدالسلام - رحمه الله -:

" أجرى الله عادته أن يعاقب من أساء الظن به بالمفسدة التي تشاءم بها ".

مرقاة الصعود (٩٦۱/٣)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله :

احذرو الذنوب ،فإنها مشؤومة ، عواقبها ذميمة ،وعقوبتها أليمة، والقلوب المحبة لها سقيمة ،والنفوس المائلة لها غير مستقيمة ، والسلامة منها غنيمة، والعافية منها ليس لها قيمة ، والبلية بها -لا سيما بعد نزول الشيب - داهية عظيمة .

لطائف المعارف ١٠١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد:

*ليس قول أحد من التابعين حجة إلا قول عمر بن عبدالعزيز.*

البداية والنهاية لابن كثير (٢٩٦/٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
"أول ما نزل من القرآن الدعاء إلى التوحيد ،فلما اطمأنت النفوس على ذلك نزلت الاحكام . "

فتح الباري ٥١/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام أحمد ابن تيمية-رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى- (ت 728هـ):
*" لا بد للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه، في دعائه وذكره وصلاته وتفكره ومحاسبة نفسه وإصلاح قلبه، وما يختص به من الأمور التي لا يشركه فيها غيره.*

*فهذه يحتاج فيها إلى انفراده بنفسه إما في بيته، كما قال طاوس: " نعم صومعة الرجل بيته، يكف فيها بصره ولسانه "، وإما في غير بيته.*

*فاختيار المخالطة مطلقا خطأ، واختيار الانفراد مطلقا خطأ.*

*وأما مقدار ما يحتاج إليه كل إنسان من هذا وهذا وما هو الأصلح له في كل حال فهذا يحتاج إلى نظر خاص ".*

 مجموع الفتاوى (163/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال - ابن تيمية - :
"والفتنة إذا وقعت: عجز العقلاء فيها عن دفع السفهاء"
منهاج السنة ج4 ص343

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم:

‏" للْعَبد بَين يَدي الله موقفان : موقف بَين يَدَيْهِ فِي الصَّلَاة ، وموقف بَين يَدَيْهِ يَوْم لِقَائِه ، فَمن قَامَ بِحَق الْموقف الأول هوّن عَلَيْهِ الْموقف الآخر ، وَمن استهان بِهَذَا الْموقف وَلم يوفّه حقّه شدّد عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك الْموقف "

‏ الفوائد " [ص ٢٠٠] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

و قد قيل: ستون سنة بإمام ظالم؛ 
خير من ليلة واحدة بلا إمام.

الفتاوى( 14 / 268 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قﺎﻝ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹ*ﺳﻼ*ﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ  :

« ﻭ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻗﺎﺽٍ , ﺳﻮﺍﺀً ﻛﺎﻥ : ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺣﺮﺏٍ , ﺃﻭ ﻣﺘﻮﻟِّﻲ ﺩِﻳﻮﺍﻥ , ﺃﻭ ﻣﻨﺘﺼِﺒﺎً ﻟﻼ*ﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻷ*ﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻜﺮ , ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ؛ 
ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﺑﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﻌﺪُّﻭﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ »  .*

مجموع ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ 18/170

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⁦قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى  :

"من لم يستعمل نفسه في عبادة الله إستعملها بغير اختياره في طاعة الشيطان  إذ النفس لابد لها من عمل" 

[ "جامع المسائل" ٨/ ٢٢٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم :

" أن توصف بالفسق وأنت فاضل خير من أن توصف بالفضل وأنت فاسق " .


(( رسائل ابن حزم ٤/ ٣٤٠ ))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:

"المسلم لا يتقرَّب إلى الله بما وجد عليه الناس، وإنما بما كان عليه سيِّد الناس رسول الله ﷺ".

[سلسلة الهدى والنور:ش/٦٥٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن أبي العيش رحمه الله:

‏"السكوت عن السفيه جواب، والإعراض عنه عقاب، ومباعدته ثواب".

‏ التذكرة في قبول المعذرة ١١٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ثبت عن*ابن*عباس*من*طُ  رقٍ*في*غاية الصحة أن العمرة واجبة كوجوب الحج.

 المحلى لابن حزم ٤٣٥/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"كان السلف يعدون كل من خرج عن الشريعة  في شيء من الدين من أهل الأهواء" 

الاستقامة ٢٥٤/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

من طلب العلم لله ،
فالقليل من العلم يكفيه، 
و من طلبه للناس فحوائج الناس كثيرة.

الموافقات  ٣٥٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: "وبعض الناس يقول: [يا رب! أخافك، وأخاف من لا يخافك] *وهذا لا يجوز*، بل عليه أن يخاف الله، ولا يخاف من لا يخاف الله، *فإن من لا يخاف الله ظالم من أولياء الشيطان*، وهذا قد نهى الله عن أن يُخاف.
   وإذا قيل: قد يؤذيني، قيل: إنما يؤذيك بتسليط الله له، وإذا أراد الله دفع شره عنك دفعه، فالأمر لله.
   *أنت إذا خفت الله فاتقيته وتوكلت عليه كفاك شره، ولم يسلطه عليك*؛ فإنه تعالى قال {ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه}.
   وتسليطه يكون بسبب ذنوبك وخوفك منه، *فإذا خفت الله وتبت من ذنوبك واستغفرته لم يسلطه عليك*، وقد قال تعالى {وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون}.

   [جامع المسائل (٣/ ٥٨)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله :

(( كثيرٌ من النّاس اليوم ينادون بتحكيم الشريعة في المحاكِم وهذا حق؛ لكن هم متنازِعون ومختلفون في مناهجهم وفي مذاهبهم، ولا يريدون أن يحكِّموا الشّريعة في هذه الأمور، بل يقولون: اتركوا الناس على ما هم عليه، لا تتعرّضوا لعقائدهم، لا تتعرضوا لمصطلحاتهم، لا تتعرّضوا لمناهجهم، اتركوهم على ما هم عليه، وهذا ضلال، بل هذا من الإيمان ببعض الكتاب والكفر بالبعض الآخر، مثل قوله تعالى: {أَفَتُؤْمِنُون

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال وكيع ابن الجراح رحمه الله :
أهل العلم يكتبون ما لهم وما عليهم ،
وأهل الأهواء يكتبون الا ما لهم .

سنن الدارقطني ٢٦/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
تلاوة القرآن تعمل في أمراض الفؤاد ما يعمله العسل في علل الأجساد. 

التبصرة ص ٧٩

----------


## ام إسحاق

كان مالك بن دينار يبكي ويبكي أصحابه ويقول في بكائه :

"اصبروا على طاعته ،فإنما هو صبر قليل،وغنم طويل والأمر أعجل من ذلك". 

الصبر لابن أبي الدنيا ١٤١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله :

"عمل العالم بعلمه ،يعين على دوامه وعدم نسيانه قال وكيع : إذا أردت أن تحفظ الحديث فاعمل به".

حوادث القصص ١٠٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

و مذهب أهل السنة و الجماعة مذهب قديم معروف، قبل أن يخلق الله أبا حنيفة و مالكًا و الشافعي و أحمد، فإنه مذهب الصحابة الذين تلقوه عن نبيهم، و من خالف ذلك كان مبتدعاً عند أهل السنة و الجماعة.

منهاج السنة ٦٠١/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

إن العراقيين المنتسبين إلى أهل الإثبات من أتباع ابن كُلاّب كأبي العباس القلانسي، وأبي الحسن الأشعري، وأبي الحسن علي بن مهدي الطبري، والقاضي أبي بكر ابن الباقلاني، وأمثالهم: أقرب إلى السنة وأتبع لأحمد بن حنبل وأمثاله من أهل خراسان المائلين إلى طريقة ابن كلاب، ولهذا كان القاضي أبو بكر بن الطيب يكتب في أجوبته أحياناً: محمد بن الطيب الحنبلي، كما كان يقول الأشعري، إذ كان الأشعري وأصحابه منتسبين إلي أحمد بن حنبل وأمثاله من أئمة السنة، وكان الأشعري أقرب إلى مذهب أحمد بن حنبل وأهل السنة من كثير من المتأخرين المنتسبين إلى أحمد الذين مالوا إلى بعض كلام المعتزلة، كابن عقيل، وصدقة بن الحسين، وابن الجوزي، وأمثالهم.

درء التعارض لابن تيمية ١/ ٢٧٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القاضي أبو يعلى: وذكر أبو القاسم القشيري في كتاب "الرسالة إلى الصوفية": 

"وقال أحمد بن حنبل: الزهد على ثلاثة أوجه: ترك الحرام وهو زهد العوام، والثاني: ترك الفضول من الحلال، وهو زهد الخواص، والثالث: ترك ما يشغل العبد عن اللَّه عز وجل، وهو زهد العارفين "

"الآداب الشرعية" 2/ 230 - 231

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(تقييد العلم)

روى الخطيب البغدادي في «تقييد العلم» ص (114) بسنده إلى الربيع قال: «خرج علينا الشافعي ذات يوم ونحن مجتمعون فقال لنا: اعلموا رحمكم الله أن هذا العلم ينِدُّ كما تَنِدُّ الإبل، فاجعلوا الكتُب له حُماةً، والأقلامَ عليه رُعاةً».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*❒ ‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

‏( ‏المعاصي والفساد : تُوجب الهمّ ، والغمّ ، والخوف ، والحزن ، وضيق الصدر ، وأمراض القلب . ولا دواء لها إلا : الاستغفار ، والتوبة ).
‏
[ ‏زاد المعاد  ٤/١٩١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى:
جميع ما استنبطه المجتهدون معدود من الشريعة، وان خفي دليله على العوام ، ومن أنكر ذلك فقد نسب الى الأئمة الخطأ، وأنهم يشرعون مالم يأذن به الله، وذلك ضلال من قائله عن الطريق .
الإحكام في أصول الأحكام لابن حزم 3:245

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيميّة رحمـﮫ الله :

 النية الخالصة و الهمّــة الصادقة ينصر الله بها و إن لم يقــ؏ الفعل و إن تباعدت الديـــار".

مجمو؏ الفتاوى【 ٢٨/٤٦٣ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة ابن القيم - رحمه الله-:
«فإذا *رأيت* أهل الفجور والفسوق *يلعبون بالشطرنج كان إنكارك عليهم من عدم الفقه والبصيرة إلا إذا نقلتهم منه إلى ما هو أحب* إلى الله ورسوله كرمي النشَّاب، وسباق الخيل، ونحو ذلك،وإذا *رأيت* الفساق قد *اجتمعوا على لهو ولعب أو سماع مكاء وتصدية*، فإن *نقلتهم عنه إلى طاعة* الله فهو المراد، وإلا كان *تركهم على ذلك خيراً من أن تفرغهم لما هو أعظم* من ذلك، فكان *ما هم فيه شاغلاً* عن ذلك، وكما إذا كان الرجل *مشتغلاً بكتب المجون وغيرها، وخفت من نقله عنها انتقاله إلى كتب البدع* والضلال والسحر، *فدعه وكتبه* الأولى، وهذا *باب واسع*❗».
 أعلام الموقعين،( 3/ 7) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الجاحظ: "حدثني صديق لي، قال: قلت للعتّابيّ: ما البلاغة؟ قال: كل من أفهمك حاجته من غير إعادة ولا حُبسة ولا استعانة فهو بليغ، فإن أردت اللسان الذي يروق الألسنة ويفوق كل خطيب، فإظهار ما غَمُض من الحق، وتصوير الباطل في صورة الحق".
البيان والتبيين 1/ 113.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إياس بن معاوية رحمه الله :
امتحنت خصال الرجال 
فوجدت أشرفها صدق اللسان، 
ومن عُدم فضيلة الصدق 
فُجع بأكرم أخلاقه

تهذيب الكمال (٣/٤١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• سرُّ السَّعادةِ أنْ تكون فيك القُوى الداخليةُ التي تجعل الأحسنَ أحسنَ مما يكونُ، وتمنعُ الأسوأ أن يكون أسوأَ مما هو. 

‏مصطفى صادق الرافعي | وحي القلم | ص٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دقيقة من دقائق العلم النافع... 

" أن النفس لو دامت لها اليقظة، لوقعت فيما هو شر من فوت ما فاتها، وهو العجب بحالها، والاحتقار لجنسها! وربما ترقت بقوة علمها وعرفانها إلى دعوى قولها: "لي، وعندي، واستحق ... " فتركها في حومة ذنوبها تتخبط، فإذا وقفت على الشاطيء، قامت بحق ذلة العبودية، [وذلك] أولى لها.
هذا حكم الغالب من الخلق، ولذلك شغلوا عن هذا المقام، فمن بذر، فصلح له، فلا بد له من هفوة تراقبها عين الخوف من عقابها رفقًا بها، تصح له عبوديته، وتسلم له عبادته، وإلى هذا المعنى أشار الحديث الصحيح: "لو لم تذنبوا، لذهب الله بكم، وجاء بقوم يذنبون، فيستغفرون، فيغفر لهم"

[ابن الجوزي، صيد الخاطر، صفحة ٧٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن حزم رحمه الله (ت:456):

« ومَن لم يسمع إلا من عالم واحد أوشك أن لا يحصل على طائل وكان كمن يشرب من بئر واحدة  ولعله اختار الملح المكدر وقد ترك العذب ».

 ["رسائل ابن حزم" (ج4/ص77)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام علي بن حزم:*

من ضاق علمه أنكر ما لا علم له به وقد عاب الله هذا فقال: {بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله}؛ [يونس: ٣٩].

_[الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل (٢/٣٥٢)]._

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المعلمي رحمه الله:
"الرسوخ في العلم أمرٌ خفي، ليس هو كثرة العلم، فكم من رجل كثير العلم ليس براسخ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَال ‏عَبد الغنِي المَقدسي - رحمه الله - : 

" أَبلغ مَا سَأل العَبد ربّه ثَلاثة أشياء :

رضْـوان الله عَـزّ وجَـلّ ،

والنّظر إلى وَجهه الكَريم ، 

والفِردوس الأعلَى " .

[ ‏ذَيل طبقَات الحنَابلة ( ٢٠/٣) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي :

( وأما أبو العلاء المعري فأشعاره ظاهرة الإلحاد ، وكان يبالغ في عداوة الإنبياء ، ولم يزل متخبطًا في تعثيره خائفا من القتل إلى أن مات بحسراته .)


[تلبيس إبليس ص٣١٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن المبارك : قلتُ لسفيان الثوري: ما أبعد أبا حنيفة من الغيبة، ما سمعتُه يغتاب عدوًا له قطَّ، فقال سفيان: 
(هو والله أعقل من أن يُسلِّط على حسناته، مَن يذهب بها)            
تاريخ بغداد:٣٦٣/١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✴ قال *ابن القيم* رحمه الله تعالى:

(والجاهل الظالم يخالفك بلا حجة، 
ويكفرك أو يُبدّعك بلا حجة، 
وذنبك رغبتك عن طريقته الوخيمة، وسيرته الذميمة، 
فلا تغتر بكثرة هذا الضَرْب، 
فإن الآلاف المؤلفة منهم لا يعدِلون بشخص واحد من أهل العلم، 
والواحدُ من أهل العلم يعدل بملء الأرض منهم) اهـ

*إعلام الموقعين* (5 / 388)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :

‏ينبغي للإنسان دائماً أن يسأل الله أن يجعله مباركاً أينما كان في قوله وفعله حتى يكون فيه الخير في نفسه وفي فعله .

‏التعليق على المنتقى (١٢٤/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✴ قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:

*(ومن تلبيس إبليس على أصحاب الحديث: قدح بعضهم في بعض طلباً للتشفي،*
*ويُخرجون ذلك مخرج الجرح والتعديل الذي استعمله قدماء هذه الأمة للذب عن الشرع، والله أعلم بالمقاصد)*

 تلبيس إبليس (2 / 689)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أنشد إبراهيم الحربي لغيره:
(كم من عليل قد تخطاه الردى
         فنجا ومات طبيبه والعُوَّدُ) 

المجالسة وجواهر العلم (4 / 102).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((رسالة ابن القيم إلى أحد إخوانه)) (ص: 4-5): ((والغفلة عَن الله وَالدَّار الْآخِرَة مَتى تزوجت بِاتِّبَاع الْهوى تولد مَا بَينهمَا كل شَرّ وَكَثِيرًا مَا يقْتَرن أَحدهمَا بِالآخِرَة وَلَا يُفَارِقهُ)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*[... ومنها: الدعاء بدعوى الجاهلية، والتعزّي بعزائهم، كالدعاء إلى القبائل والعصبية لها وللأنساب.*
*ومثله التعصب للمذاهب، والطرائق، والمشايخ، وتفضيل بعضها على بعض بالهوى والعصبية، وكونه منتسبا إليه، فيدعو إلى ذلك ويُوالي عليه، ويُعادي عليه، ويَزِن الناسَ به، كل هذا من دعوى الجاهلية].* اهـ

 زاد المعاد (2/431)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :*

( وكـان السـلف يوصــون بإتقان
العمل وتحسينه دون الإكثار منه
فـإن العمــل القليل مع التحسين
والإتقان ، أفضـل من الكثير مـع
الغفلة وعدم الإتقان ) .

*مجموع رسائله - ٣٥٢/١ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

(الأعمال ثوابها ليس *لمجرد صورها الظاهرة* بل *لحقائقها التي في القلوب*، و الناس يتفاضلون في ذلك *تفاضلًا عظيمًا*) .

منهاج السنة النبوية(٢٢٦/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن فارس:

 *"وليس كل من خالف قائلاً في مقالته فقد نَسَبه إلى الجهل".*

 الصاحبي في فقه اللغة (ص: 46)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال جعفر بن محمد:

البناتُ حسناتٌ، والبنونُ نعمٌ،
والحسناتُ مثابٌ عليها، والنِّعمُ مسؤولٌ عنها.

درر الحكم|24

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

تنازع الصحابةُ في مسائلَ علمية اعتقادية، كسماع الميت صوتَ الحي، وتعذيبِ الميت ببكاء أهله، ورؤيةِ محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم ربَّه قبلَ الموت، مع بقاء الجماعة والأُلفة !

مجموع الفتاوى:  123/19

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"  وكل قول لم يقم عليه دليل أصلا ، ولا كان له سلف فأولى قول بالإطراح " .  المحلى 8 / 155

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومن عرف ربه ومقدار رضاه وسخطه هانت عنده اللذات الذاهبة والحطام الفاني ، فكيف وقد أتى من وعيده ما تقشعر لسماعه الأجساد ، وتذوب له النفوس ، وأورد علينا من عذابه ما لم ينته إليه أمل ؛ فأين المذهب عن طاعة هذا الملك الكريم ، وما الرغبة في لذة ذاهبة لا تذهب الندامة عنها ، ولا تفنى التباعة منها ، ولا يزول الخزي عن راكبها! وإلى كم هذا التمادي وقد أسمعنا المنادي! وكأن قد حدا بنا الحادي إلى دار القرار ، فإما إلى جنة وإما إلى النار ، ألا إن التثبط في هذا المكان لهو الضلال المبين . 

[ طوق الحمامة لابن حزم صـ٣٠٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن رجب -رحمه اللّه-:

غايةُ أمنيَّةِ الموتى في قُبورِهم حياةُ
ساعةٍ يستدركون فيها ما فاتهم من
توبة وعملٍ صالحِ،

وأهلُ الدنيا يفرِّطون في حياتِهم
فتذهبُ أعمارُهم في الغفْلَّةَ ضياعًا، 
ومنهم من يقطَعُها بالمعاصي. 

لطائف المعارف (صـ ٣٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن بطة -رحمه الله-: 

اعلموا إخواني أني فكرتُ في السَّبب الذي أخرج أقواماً من السُّنة والجماعة، واضطرَّهم إلى البدعة والشناعة ... فوجدتُ ذلك من وجهين: 

- أحدهما: البحث والتنقير، وكثرة السؤال عمَّا لا يعني، ولا يضرُّ العاقل جهله، ولا ينفع المؤمن فهمه.

- والثاني: مُجالسة مَن لا تُؤمن فتنتُه، وتفسِدُ القلوبَ صُحبتُه. 

[الإبانة الكبرى (٣٠٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله  :

 إن من الفتن والبلايا و المصائب التي دهمت المسلمين، في جميع البلاد الإسلامية هو 

*الإعراض عن العلماء*

 إجابةالسائل (١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن المعتز
" الحسد داء الجسد" 

أدب الدنيا والدين ١٧٩"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي بعد ردّه على الظاهرية:

ولقد أحسن القاضي أبو بكر حيث قال: إن أهل الظاهر ليسوا من العلماء، ولا من الفقهاء؛ فلا يُعْتَدّ بخلافهم، بل هم من جملة العوام!

ثم قال القرطبي: ومن اعتدّ بخلافهم إنما ذلك لأن من مذهبه أنه يعتبر خلاف العوام!

المفهم ٥٤٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ *قال العلامــة عبد العــزيز بــن باز رحمــہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ :-* 

*انشغــال المــرأة خارج البيت يؤدي إلى بطالة الرجل وخسران الأمـــة، وعدم انسجام الأســـرة وانهيار صرحها،*

*وفساد أخلاق الأولاد، ويؤدي إلى الوقو؏ فـﮯ مخالفة ما أخبـــر الله به فـﮯ كتابه من قوامة الرجل على المرأة ".*

*مجموع الفتاوى 【 ٤٢٤ / ١ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال وكيع بن الجراح-رحمه الله-: 

" ما *نعيش* إلا *في سِتره* ، و *لو كُشف الغطاء* ، *لكُشف عن* أمر *عظيم*❗ "

الجرح و التعديل( ١ /٢٢٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"ولقد كان العرب صخورًا وجنادل يوم كان من أسمائهم صخر وجندلة، وكانوا غصصًا وسمومًا يوم كان فيهم مرّة وحنظلة ؛ وكانوا أشواكًا وأحساكًا يوم كان فيهم قتادة وعوسجة فانظر ما هم اليوم. وانظر أيّ أثر تتركه الأسماء في المسمّيات واعتبر ذلك في كلمة (سيدي) وأنها ما راجت بيننا وشاعت فينا إلا يوم أضعنا السيادة، وأفلتت من أيدينا القيادة.
ولماذا لم تشِع في المسلمين يوم كانوا سادة الدنيا على الحقيقة؛ ولو قالها قائل لعمر لهاجت شرّته، ولبادرت بالجواب درّته".

*[ آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي (٥٤١/٣) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الطاهر بن عاشور -رحمه الله:

( لأنّ كثيرًا من أهل السّذاجة في العلم يتوهّمون أنّ السّنّة شيء ومذاهب الأئمّة المجتهدين شيء آخر، حتّى يُخيّل لهم أو لمن يسمع مقالاتهم أنّ أئمّة الاجتهاد شرعُوا في فقههم قبل العلم بالسّنّة، ويخالون أنّهم عَلِموا من السّنّة التي اقتنوا من كتبها ما اقتنوا ما لم يعلمه أهل الاجتهاد قبلهم. ) انتهى 

  أليس الصبح بقريب ص 170

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أوصى الإمام معروف الكرخي -رحمه اللّه تعالى- رجلاً فقال: 



" توكّل على الله حتى يكون أُنسَك وموضعَ شكواك، واجعل ذكر الموت جليسك، واعلم أن الفرج من كل بلاء كتمانه؛ فإنّ الناس لن يعطوك ولن يمنعوك، ولن ينفعوك، ولن يضروك إلا بما شاء الله لك، وقضاه عليك".

بـهجـة المجـالس (٢٥٤/٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة أبي فهر محمود شاكر رحمه الله :

"وليَعلم من كان لاَ يَعلم أنَّ السُّفهاء في الدُّنيا *كثير*، فإذا كان *يُغضب لكلِّ* سفاهة من سفيه ، فإِنَّ *شقاءه سيطول* بغضبه، *فدع* السُّفهاء وليقولوا ما شاءوا،و *كن أنت ضنينا بكرامتك*، فإنها *أَعزُّ وأغْلىٰ* من أن تُبذلَ علىٰ الأَلْسنة " .
【 جمهرت المقالات (٥٧٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال ابن القيم-رحمه الله-:
• - كان السلف *يحاسب* أحدهم *نفسه* في *قوله:*
يوم حار ، ويوم بارد! 
• - ولقد رئي بعض *الأكابر* من أهل العلم في النوم ، *فسئل عن حاله* ، فقال:
أنا *موقوف على كلمة* قلتها! 
*قلت:ما أحوج الناس إلى غيث*! 
 *فقيل لي : وما يدريك؟*
 *أنا أعلم* بمصلحة عبادي .
 الجواب الكافي           (١ /٣٧٣) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :

إذا اشتدَّ البأس ، وكاد أن يستولي على النُفُوس اليأس ، أنزل اللهُ فرَجَهُ ونصره ، ليصير لذلك موقع في القلوب ، وليعرف العباد ألطاف علاَّمِ الغُيوب ".

القواعد الحسان : (١٣٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال ابن مفلح - رحمه الله -:
*« قال شيخنا - أي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - : من صلى لله ثم حسنها وأكملها للناس أثيب على ما أخلصه لله، لا على عمله للناس : { ولا يظلم ربك أحداً } ».*
___________

*[ الفروع _ ٢٩٩/٢ ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ㅤ
قَالَ ابنُ القَيِّمِ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ - :

« اليَهودُ وإخوَانِهِم مِن الرَّافِضَةِ فَإنَّهُم بَيتُ المَكرِ والإحتِيَالِ ؛

ولِهَذَا ضُرِبَت عَلَى الطَّائِفَتَينِ الذِّلَّةُ ،

وهَذِهِ سُنَّةُ اللهِ فِي كُلِّ مُخَادِعٍ مُحتَالٍ بالبَاطِلِ ».

إعلَامُ المُوَقِّعِينَ | ٤ / ٢٩٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سبّ أعرابي أعرابياً فسكت، فقيل له : لِمَ سكت عنه فقال: ليس لي علم بمساويه، وكرهت أن أبهته بما ليس فيه . 


‏وفيات الأعيان69/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قَالَ ابنُ رَجَبٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ:
ㅤ
(رَائِحَةُ الإخلَاصِ كَرَائِحَةِ البُخُورِ الخَالِص، كُلَّمَا قَوِيَ سِترُهُ بالثِّيَابِ فَاحَ وعَبِقَ بِهَا؛ ورَائِحَةُ الرَّيَاءِ كَدُخَانِ الحَطبِ، يَعلو إلَى الجَو ثُمَّ يَضمَحِل، وتَبقَى رَائِحَتُهُ الكَرِيهَة)

"مجموع الرسائل" (٧٥٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
*" إذا ابتلى الله عبده بشيء من أنواع البلايا والمحن، فإن رده ذلك الابتلاء والمحن إلى ربه وجمعه عليه وطرحه ببابه؛ فهو علامة سعادته وإرادة الخير به" .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

طريق الهجرتين ص ١٦٣ 
.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال ابن أبي ذهل : سمعت أبا العباس الدغولي - الحافظ المجود شيخ خرسان- يقول : أربع مجلدات لا تفارقني في السفر والحضر ، وإذا خرجت من البلد : كتاب المزني ، وكتاب " العين " ، و " تاريخ البخاري " ، وكتاب " كليلة ودمنة " . [سير الاعلام]

- كتاب المزني هو مختصر الامام المزني تلميذ الشافعي رحمه الله.
- كتاب العين للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي في اللغة.
- تاريخ البخاري هو تاريخ الامام البخاري الكبير. 
- وكليلة ودمنة في الادب والحكمة والذي ترجمه ابن المقفع.
والله أعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله:

*‏وأما الاستغفار من الذنوب : فهو طلب المغفرة ، والعبد أحوج شيء إليه ، لأنه يخطئ بالليل والنهار" .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

جامع العلوم والحكم [٤٢٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

: • - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - وهذه الجوارح السبعة - وهي العين ، والأذن ، والفم ، واللسان ، والفرج ، واليد ، والرِّجل - هي  مركب العَطَب والنجاة ، فمنها عطب مَنْ عطب بإهمالها وعدمِ حفظها ، ونجا من نجا بحفظها ومراعاتها ، فحِفْظُها أساس كل خير ، وإهمالها أساس كل شر .
 إغاثة اللهفان                    (١ /١٣٦) 】
‏

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله :

"كأنك يا هذا تظن أن الفائز لا يناله هول في الدارين ، ولا روع ولا ألم ولا خوف ،سل ربك العافية، وأن يحشرنا في زمرة سعد بن معاذ."

 السير ٢٩١/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ؛
‏" كمْ من الناس لم يُرد خيراً وﻻ شراً حتى رأى غيره ـ ﻻسيما إن كان نظيره ـ يفعله ففعله! فإن الناس كأسراب القطا، مجبولون على تشبه بعضهم ببعض
‏ولهذا كان المبتدئ بالخير و بالشر له مثل من تبعه من اﻷجر والوزر .." 

‏⁧  ⁩ الاستقامة لـ ابن تيمية صـ ٢/ ٢٥٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال محمد بن سيرين - يرحمه الله - :

"إن أكثر الناس خطايا أكثرهم ذكرا لخطايا الناس"

المجالس وجواهر العلم ١٦٦/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *فلا يُنتصر لشخص انتصارًا مُطلقًا عاماًّ إلا لرسول الله ﷺ ؛ ولا لطائفة انتصارًا مُطلقًا عاما إلا للصحابة* .


[ منهاج السنة النبوية (٢٦٢/٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قال الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله: 

*«ما ناظرت أحداً إلا على النصيحة».*

  سير أعلام النبلاء (10/ 29)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ قال العيني - رحمه الله: 

*«لا بد أن يكون لحفظة القرآن معارضة سنوية على مشايخهم،* 
*ويزداد عدد المعارضة بحسب حال الطالب واحتياجه لذلك».*

 عمدة القاري (1 / 76).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*• - جمع النبي - صلىٰ اللَّه عليه وسلم - أصول أعمال القلب وفروعها كلها في كلمة واحدة ، وهي قوله في الإحسان : " أن تعبد اللَّه كأنك تراه " ، فتأمل كل مقام من مقامات الدين وكل عمل من أعمال القلوب كيف تجد هذا أصله ومنبعه ؟ .*

الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| إعلام الموقعين : ١١٢/٦

*****

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
( متى رأيت القلب قد ترحّل عنه حب الله والاستعداد للقائه، وحلَّ فيه حب المخلوق، والرضا بالحياة الدنيا، والطمأنينة بها؛ فاعلم أنه قد خُسِف به ) 
بدائع الفوائد ٧٤٣/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري  رحمه الله:

" ليس للمرأة خير من بيتها، وإن كانت عجوزًا 

 ‎#التمهيد  ٦/٦٠٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ㅤ
قَالَ يُونُس بِن عُبَيد:

« خِصلتَانِ إذَا صَلُحَتَا مِنَ العَبدِ صَلُحَ مَا سِوَاهُمَا مِن أمرِهِ = صَلاتُهُ وَلِسَانُهُ*». 

سَيرُ أعلَامِ النُّبلَاء || ٦ / ٢٩٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله :

 المؤمن لا ينبغي أن يصبح ويمسي إلا على توبة، فإنه لا يدري متى يفاجئه الموت صباحا أو مساء، أو تقبض روحه على طاعه أم على معصيه.

فمن أصبح أو أمسى على غير توبة، فهو على خطر، لإنه يُخشى أن يلقى الله غير تائب، فيُحشَر في زمرة الظالمين ،
 قال الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}

 لطائف المعارف (٤٥٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى:

" وقوله: ( سَاعَةً وَسَاعَةً ) معناه: ساعة لقوة اليقظة ، وساعة للمباح ، وإن أوجبت بعض الغفلة. وهذا لأن الإنسان لو حقق مع نفسه : ما بقي . فلا بد للمتيقظ من التعرّض لأسباب الغفلة ليعدل ما عنده، ومن أين يقدر على الأكل والشرب والجماع من يرى الأمر – أي الآخرة - كأنه معاين، وإن من الغفلة لنعمة عظيمة، إلا أنها إذا زادت أفسدت، إنما ينبغي أن تكون بمقدار ما يعدّل" 

 "كشف المشكل" (4 / 229 - 230).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي عن اللغويين : 

(قد عُدموا في زمننا هذا ، فتجدُ الفقيه لايدري لغة الفقهِ ، والمقرئُ لايفهم لُغة القرآن ، والمحدث لا يعتني بلغة الكتاب والسنة ، ليفهم الخطاب )

[زغل العلم ص٨٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله:
*"من أطال قيام الليل هوّن الله عليه وقوف يوم القيامة"*

[سير أعلام النبلاء:119/7]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال في (323/2): «يقال: إن أبا الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي أولُ من سُمي أحمد بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم».
الشذرات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى - :

فالسعيد الطيب لا يليق به إلا طيب، ولا يأتي إلا طيبا، ولا يصدر منه إلا طيب، ولا يلابس إلا طيبا 

والشقي الخبيث لا يليق به إلا الخبيث ولا يأتي إلا خبيثا ولا يصدر منه إلا الخبيث.

[زاد المعاد 67/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابنُ باديس رحمه الله تعالى:

{إنّنا نعرِف عَقليَّةَ الَّرجُلِ مِن مَعرفَتِنا بالكُتب التّي يُطالِعُها،
فمَن لا نَرى لهُ عِنايةََ بكُتُبِ السُّنَّة؛ فإنّنا لا نثِقُ بعلمِهِ في الدّين}

آثار ابن باديس.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الشَّيخ المؤرخ الأديب مبارك الميلي الجزائري -رحمه اللَّه-:

          "وكلَّما انتشرت التَّرجمة عن اليونان ازداد التَّصوُّف نموًّا؛ وبالجملة:

          إنَّ فيل التَّصوُّف كلَّما وجَّهته نحو مكَّة أو المدينة برك، وكلَّما وجَّهته نحو أثينا أو القسطنطينية نهض مهرولاً، ومن سلم من الهوى والتَّقليد الأعمى كفاه هذا البيان، وإلاَّ فما أضيع البرهان عند المقلِّد"اهـ.


[«آثار الشَّيخ مبارك الميلي» | (٢٩٦/٠١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال العلامة ابن سعدي :

السعي في طلب العلم النافع مع النية الصادقة :
■ من أكبر الطاعات .
■ وبه تزول التبعات والجهالات .
■ والأمور المعضلات .

[ الفواكه الشهية (١٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في مجموع الفتاوى ( 14/20) : “و أما أقوال الصحابة فإن انتشرت و لم تنكر في زمانهم فهي حجة عند جماهير العلماء “

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل عن ابن قدامة-رحمه الله-:

"كان لا يُناظر أحدًا إلا وهو *يبتسم*، حتى قال بعض الناس: *هذا الشيخ يقتل خصمه بتبسّمه*".

[ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (٣/٢٨٨)]
ْ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه.

قال عنه الحافظ الإمام ابن عبدالهادي رحمه الله: 

*ولو رحل طالب العلم لأجل تحصيله إلى الصين ما ضاعت رحلته*.
العقود الدرية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما مات الحافظ أحمد بن منصور الشيرازي ، جاء رجل الى الحسين بن أحمد الشيرازي فقال: رأيت الحافظ أحمد بن منصور في النوم ، وهو في المِحْراب واقف في جامع شيراز وعليه حُلّة وعلى رأسه تاج مُكلَّل بالجواهر ،
فقلت :مافعل الله بك ؟ قال : غفر لي وأكرمني وأدخلني الجنة ، فقلت : بماذا ؟
قال : بكثرة صلاتي على رسول الله ﷺ.

(تاريخ الإسلام - 532/15)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال في (407/2): «قال الكسائي: لا أُسأل عن مسألة في الفقه إلا أجبتُ عنها من قواعد النحو، فقال له محمد بن الحسن: ما تقول فيمن سها في سجود السهو، يسجد؟ قال: لا، لأن المصغَّر لا يصغَّر».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله*
.
*ينبغي لك إن سألت العافية أن تستحضر*
*أنك تسأل الله العافية من مرض القلب*
*ومرض البدن*
.
شرح رياض الصالحين 6/21

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#_

" إعلم أن العقل لن يهتدي إلا بالشرع ، و الشرع لا يتبين إلا بالعقل ، فالعقل كالأس و الشرع كالبناء ، و لن يغني أس ما لم يكن بناء ، و لن يغني بناء ما لم يكن أس ، و أيضا فالعقل كالبصر و الشرع كالشعاع ، و لن يغني البصر ما لم يكن شعاع من خارج ، و لن يغني شعاع ما لم يكن بصر من داخل _فالشرع عقل من خارج ، و العقل شرع من داخل _ ، و هما متعاضدان متحدان " 
الراغب الأصفهاني 
تفصيل النشأتين و تحصيل السعادتين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"الحاجة إلى الهدى أعظم من الحاجة إلى النصر والرزق؛
 بل لا نسبة بينهما"

جامع الرسائل ( 1/100 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ راجِعُونَ }

 قال الإمام سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله :

*« لم يعط هذه الكلمات نبي قبل نبينا صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم ، ولو عرفها يعقوب لما قال يا أسفاً على يوسف »*

 المحرر الوجيز ( ٢٢٨/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام معلقا على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : *_(*لا تدخل الملائكة بيتا فيه كلب ولا صورة ) إذا كانت الملائكة المخلوقون يمنعها الكلب والصورة عن دخول البيت . فكيف تلج معرفة الله عز وجل ، ومحبته وحلاوة ذكره ، والأنس بقربه ، في قلب ممتلئ بكلاب الشهوات وصورها؟*_ 
 مدارج السالكين
منزلة الأنس بالله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال ⁧ابن القيم ⁩عن اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية* :

" *وأقل درجات اختياراته أن يكون وجها في المذهب*.
*ومن الممتنع أن يكون اختيار ابن عقيل وأبي الخطاب والشيخ أبي محمد وجوها يُفتى بها*، *واختيارات شيخ الإسلام لا تصل إلى هذه المرتبة*!! " .

الصواعق المرسلة (٦٢٤/٢)
ط/ العاصمة
ت/ د.علي بن محمد الدخيل الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال شيخ الاسلام ابـن تيمية رحمه الله:

‏"لابد للسَّالِك من تقصير وغفلة، 
فيستغفر الله ويتوب إليه، 
فإن العبد لو اجتهد مهما اجتهد لا يستطيع أن يقوم لله بالحق الذي أوجبه عليه؛
فما يسعه إلا الاستغفار والتوبة عقيب كل طاعة"

‏مجمــوع الفتاوى【 ٨٥٠/١٠ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✏️ ‏قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:

"‏الدين نقل وليس عقل، ‏وظيفة العقل فهم الدين،
‏وليس التشريع في الدين ".

سلسلة الهدى والنور (٢٤٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مفلح الحنبلي رحمه الله:
«من عجيب ما رأيت ونقدت من أحوال النَّاس؛ كثرة ما ناحوا على خراب الدِّيار، والتَّحسُّر على قلة الأرزاق، وذمِّ الزَّمان وأهله، وذِكرِ نكد العيش فيه، والحديث عن غلاء اﻷسعار، 

وهم قد رأوا من انهدام الإسلام والبعد عن المساجد وموت السُّنن، وتفشي البدع، وارتكاب المعاصي، والمجاهرة بها، فلا أجد منهم من ناح على دينه، ولا بكى على تقصيره، ولا أسى على فائت دهره، 

وما أرى لذلك سببًا -أي ما حلَّ بهم- إلاَّ قلَّة مبالاتهم بدين اﻹسلام، وعِظمِ الدُّنيا في عيونِهم».

[الآداب الشَّرعية 3 / 240 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية: " أهل الإيمان ينالون في المدة اليسيرة من حقائق العلوم والإيمان أضعاف ما يناله غيرهم في قرون وأجيال " نقض المنطق ( ص 8).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أكثر أسباب الملل من العمل، سوء اختيار العمل. كتاب الأخلاق لأمين ص 234 .
..................
قال أبو الدرداء: وما نحن، لولا كلمات العلماء. سنن الدارمي (390).
..........................
وقال ابن مسعود: نعم المجلس مجلس تنُشر فيه الحكمة، وتُرجى فيه الرحمة. سنن الدارمى(287).
..............................  ..
قال ابن عبد البر: القول لا يصح لفضل قائله بل لدلالة الدليل عليه. جامع بيان العلم وفضله (2/ 995) .
..............................  ...........
*لن يبلغ ذروة الغايات إلا عليمٌ بالمقدِّمات . جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/ 786).

..............................  .....................

قال ابن عيينة: أحوج الناس للعلم أعلمهم أن الخطأ منه أقبح. جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/ 407)
..............................  ..............................  ......
.
**الكُتب التي صنفها ابن القيم في السفر: الفروسية, زاد المعاد, بدائع الفوائد , مفتاح دار السعادة , تهذيب السنن , روضه المحبين . ابن القيم - د بكر أبو زيد ص
........................
*قال القرطبي: "وقد انقلبت الأحوال في هذه الأزمان باتخاذ أهل الكتاب كتبةً وأمناء, وتسودوا بذلك عند الجهلة الأغنياء من الولاة والأمراء". الجامع لأحكام القرآن (4/ 179).
..............................  ...
 قال الذهبي : دأب الروافض رواية الأباطيل أو رد ما في الصحاح والمسانيد. السير (10/ 92).
..............................  .................
من تذكر صلاة حضر وقد سافر فإنه يصليها حضراً ,بالإجماع. الإنصاف ( 4/54 ) ومن تذكر صلاة سفر وهو مقيم فإنه يصليها كحالتها في السفر, فإن كانت رباعية تقصر, واختاره ابن عثيمين ( 4/518 
..............................  ..............................  ..
من دخل عليه الوقت وهو في الحضر ثم سافر, فالصواب أنه يجوز له القصر وحكاه ابن المنذر في الإجماع ص 43 إجماعاً . * ..............................  ..............................  ....................*ثبت عن عمر وابنه عبد الله: أن كلاً منهما صلى بالناس على غير طهارة, فلما علما أعادا, ولم يعدهما من صلى خلفهما.الموطأ (1/ 49)، التكميل (ص24).* ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..*وقال: ليس في الذنوب ما يعاقب أهله بالرجم إلا اللواط والزنا. الاستقامة (2/187).* ذكر ابن كثير ليوم القيامة (80) اسماً. النهاية، الفتن والملاحم (1/255).*.....................
ترجم الذهبي لعيسى عليه السلام في كتابه (تجريد أسماء الصحابة) فقال: عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام: صحابي ونبي، فإنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الإسراء، وسلم عليه، فهو آخر الصحابة موتاً. تجريد أسماء الصحابة (1/432).
.............................
من فسد عقله فسد تصوره. عقيدة المسلمين للبليهي (1/154).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله :
" والمهم أن تلتزم سبيل النجاة، وتدعو إليه، وأن تحسن ظنك بالناس، فما دام محتملا عندك في شخص أنَّ له عذرا مقبولا عند الله عز وجل، فاحمله على السلامة، وكِلْ أمره إلى الله عز وجل ". انتهى

مجموع أثاره (٢٢/٢٤٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

• - إن الصدقة تفدي العبد من عذاب الله تعالىٰ ، فإن ذنوبه وخطاياه تقتضي هلاكه فتجيء الصدقة تفديه من العذاب وتفكه منه .
【 الوابل الصيب                    (١ /٣٢)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض إنما نشأ من هذين :

*إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعه الله .
*أو تحريم ما لم يحرمه الله.

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ٨٦/٢

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :

*ليس إلى السلامة من الناس سبيل فانظر الذي فيه صلاحك فالزمه .*

[سير النبلاء ١٠/٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"كل من استقرأ أحوال العالم وجد المسلمين أحدّ وأسدّ عقلاً، وأنهم ينالون في المدة اليسيرة من حقائق العلوم والأعمال أضعاف ما يناله غيرهم في قرون وأجيال؛ وكذلك أهل السنة والحديث تجدهم كذلك متمتّعين؛ وذلك لأن اعتقاد الحق الثابت يقوّي الإدراك ويصحّحه"

الفتاوى( ١٠/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((إغاثة اللهفان في مصايد الشيطان)) (ص: 34): ((حياة القلب وإضاءته مادة كل خير فيه، وموته وظلمته مادة كل شر فيه)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يوسف بن الحسين: "أعز شيء في الدنيا الإخلاص، وكم أجتهدُ في إسقاط الرياء عن قلبي، فكأنه ينبت على لون آخر" 
(مدارج السالكين:2/ 96)،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله :

( والعينُ والوجه كالمرآةِ للباطن ، ولذلك 

يظهر فيهما أثرُ الغضبِ والغمِّ والبشْرِ ، وقيل :
طلاقةُ الوجه عنوانُ ما في النفسِ ، وما في الأرضِ قبيحٌ إلا وخُلُقُهُ أقبحُ منه ) 


{ميزان العمل ١٨٤ }

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله :
> 
> ( والعينُ والوجه كالمرآةِ للباطن ، ولذلك 
> 
> يظهر فيهما أثرُ الغضبِ والغمِّ والبشْرِ ، وقيل :
> طلاقةُ الوجه عنوانُ ما في النفسِ ، وما في الأرضِ قبيحٌ إلا وخُلُقُهُ أقبحُ منه ) 
> 
> 
> {ميزان العمل ١٨٤ }


قبح صورة الرجل او المراه ليس دليل على قبح باطنه والعكس صحيح 
والامثله على هذا كثيرة ويحضرني من الامثله الاحنف بن قيس والذي كان قبيح الوجه كبير الاسنان
 وكذلك عطاء بن ابي رباح وكان أعور أشل أفطس أعرج أسود رحمهم الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

فمن فوَّت صلاة واحدة عمداً فقد أتى كبيرة عظيمة فليستدرك بما أمكن من توبة و أعمال صالحة

منهاج السنة  231/5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

كُلَّ مُصِيبَةٍ دُونَ مُصِيبَةِ الدِّينِ فَهَيِّنَةٌ ، وَأَنَّهَا فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ نِعْمَةٌ ، وَالْمُصِيبَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ مُصِيبَةُ الدِّينِ.

 مدارج السالكين: [٣٠٦/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ﺳُﺌﻞ ﺣﺬﻳﻔﺔ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ :

”ﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻦ ﺃﺷﺪ؟ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮ ﻓﻼ ﺗﺪﺭﻱ ﺃﻳﻬﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻛﺐ“ . 

[ﺣﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻴﺎﺀ ‏( ٧ / ٢٧١ ‏)] .
..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر الهيتمي:

 "ومن المشاهدة أن بعض النواحي يكثر فيها الصالحون والمتقون، وبعضها يقلون فيه، ولقد استقرينا سبب ذلك فلم نجده غير أكل الحلال أو قلة تعاطي الشبهات، فكل ناحية كثر الحل في قوت أهلها كثر الصالحون فيها، وعكسه بعكسه". 

الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى (3/  372).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه اللّه :

*إنِّي جُبِلْتُ على طبيعتين لا يهنأني معهما عيشٌ أبداً : وفاءٌ لا يشوبه تَلوُّن ، وعِزَّة نفس لا تُقِرُّ على الضَيْم .*


 [ رسائل ابن حزم (٢٥٦/١) ]

----------


## ام إسحاق

تشبيه بليغ من تابعي زاهد .
✒قال وهب بن منبه رحمه الله :

الايمان عريان :
 - لباسه التقوى 
وزينته الحياء 
وماله الفقه. 

تاريخ دمشق ٣٨٩/٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

"إذا طالت عليك أحزان"

"فعليك بالصبر والصلاة"

[ التفسير156/1]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبد البر: "أهل السنة *مجموعون (كذا) عَلَى الْإِقْرَارِ بِالصِّفَاتِ الْوَارِدَةِ كُلِّهَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَالْإِيمَانِ بِهَا وَحَمْلِهَا عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ لَا عَلَى الْمَجَازِ* إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُكَيِّفُونَ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا يَحُدُّونَ فِيهِ صِفَةً مَحْصُورَةً وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ الْبِدَعِ وَالْجَهْمِيَّة  ُ وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةُ كُلُّهَا وَالْخَوَارِجُ فَكُلُّهُمْ يُنْكِرُهَا *وَلَا يَحْمِلُ شَيْئًا مِنْهَا عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ* وَيَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّ مَنْ أَقَرَّ بِهَا مُشَبِّهٌ وَهُمْ عِنْدَ مَنْ أَثْبَتَهَا نَافُونَ لِلْمَعْبُودِ وَالْحَقُّ فِيمَا قَالَهُ الْقَائِلُونَ بِمَا نَطَقَ بِهِ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ وَسُنَّةُ رَسُولِهِ وَهُمْ أَئِمَّةُ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال أبو عثمان النّهدي رحمه الله تعالى :

*《 كانوا يعظّمون ثلاث عشرات :*

*(❶) العشر الأخير من رمضان،*  
*(❷) والعشر الأول من ذي الحجة،*
*(❸) والعشر الأول من المحرم 》.*

 |[ لطائف المعارف (صـ٨٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حب القراءة

في ترجمة الإمام ابن الرفعة يقول الشوكاني " ..و عرض له وجع المفاصل بحيث كان الثوب إذا لمس جسده آلمه، ومع ذلك فلا يخلو من كتاب معه ينظر إليه، وربما انكبَّ على وجهه وهو يطالع! " 

البدر الطالع بمحاسن من بعد القرن السابع ١٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل:

‏ما تكلم أحدٌ في الناس إلا سقط وذهب حديثُه !
‏بحر الدم: ص8

وقال الحافظ الذهبي في ترجمة أحد الرواة:
تركوا حديثَه كان يستخفُّ بالأئمَّة، وكذا سنةُ الله في كل مَن ازدرى بالعلماء بقي حقيرا ! .
تاريخ الإسلام: 1139/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

ظاهر الأدلة أن ماء زمزم مفيد، سواء كان في مكة أم في غيرها، فعموم الحديث الوارد عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله: "ماء زمزم لما شرب له" يشمل ما إذا شرب في مكة أو شرب خارج مكة، وكان بعض السلف يتزودون بماء زمزم فيحملونه إلى بلادهم.

 ( فتاوى نور على الدرب / ج8 / ص163 ).

___________________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الصالحة من النساء هي التي إذا ضبطت انضبطت، وإذا قطعت عنها الذرائع أمسكت، والفاسدة هي التي إذا ضبطت لم تنضبط، وإذا حيل بينها وبين الأسباب التي تسهل الفواحش تحيلت في أن تتوصل إليها بضروب من الحيل.

ابن حزم | طوق الحمامة صـ٢٧٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏أفضلُ الأعمال : سلامةُ الصدور، وسخاوةُ النفوس، والنصيحةُ للأمة ؛ وبهذه الخصال بلغ من بلغ، لا بكثرة الإجتهاد في الصوم والصلاة ".


‏[لطائف المعارف ٢٥١] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاَّمة ابن سعدي  :

 الدعاء سلاح الأقوياء والضعفاء ، وملاذ الأنبياء والأصفياء ، وبه يستدفعون كل بلاء " اهـ . 
..............................  .......
مجموع مؤلفاته(٢٣/ ٧٣٦) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة النبوية(5/95) : «ولكن من شأن أهل البدع أنهم *يبتدعون أقوالا يجعلونها واجبة في الدين*، بل يجعلونها من الإيمان الذي لا بد منه، ويُكَفِّرُون مَن خالفهم فيها، ويستحلون دمه؛ كفعل الخوارج والجهمية والرافضة والمعتزلة وغيرهم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام:" و معلوم بالاضطرار من دين المسلمين، و باتفاق جميع المسلمين أن من سوغ غير دين الإسلام أو اتباع شريعة غير شريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر.....
المجموع ٢٨/٥٤٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو العالية :

تعلموا الإسلام، فإذا تعلمتم الإسلام فلا ترغبوا عنه يمينا ولا شمالا، وعليكم بالصراط المستقيم، وعليكم بسنة نبيكم، والذي كان عليه أصحابه، وإياكم وهذه الأهواء التي تلقي بين الناس العداوة والبغضاء.

الإبانة الكبرى 299

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"أول وظائف المعلِّم: أن يُجرِيَ المتعلِّم منه مجرَى بَنِيه كما قال عليه السلام: (إنما أنا لكم مثل الوالد)".

 الإمام أبوحامد #الغزالي - ميزان العمل ص363.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

« ‏أما القول : إن شر الأمور محدثاتها وإن كل بدعة ضلالة ، وكل ضلالة في النار ، والتحذير من الأمور المحدثات : 
‏فهذا نص رسول اللهﷺ فلا يحل لأحد أن يدفع دلالته على ذم البدع ومن نازع في دلالته فهو مراغم ».

[ ‏اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (88/2) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"  العالِمُ كلَّما بذل علمه للناس وأنفقَ منه = تفجّرت ينابيعُه وازداد كثرةً وقوّةً وظهوراً، فيكتسبُ بتعليمه حفظَ ما عَلِمَه ويحصلُ له به علمُ مالم يكن عنده، وربّما تكون المسألةُ في نفسه غير مكشوفةٍ ولا خارجةٍ عن حيِّز الإشكال، فإذا تكلّم بها وعلَّمها اتضحت له وأضاءت وانفتح له منها علوم أخرى! " 

الإمام ابن قيّم الجوزيّة - مفتاح دار السعادة ١/٣٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال المناوي - رحمه الله تعالى :

▪فينبغي للإنسان أن لا يحتقر أحدًا ؛ فربما كان المحتقَر أطهرُ قلبًا ، وأزكى عملًا ، وأخلص نية ،فإنَّ احتقار عباد الله يورث الخسران ، ويورث الذُّل والهوان ) .

 [فيض القدير (٣٨٠/٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال الإمـــام الذهبـي رحمــه الله :*

( قبح الله من ينقـل البهـتان ، ومن
يمشي بالنميمة ) .

*سير أعلام النبلاء - ٣٨٠/١٤ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله:« و ما في جميع الناس شرٌّ من الوُشاة، وهم النمامون، *وإن النميمة لطبعٌ يدلُّ على نَتَنِ الأصل، ورداءة الفرع، وفساد الطبع، وخُبث النَّشأة، ولابد لصاحبه من الكذب*؛ والنميمة فرعٌ من فروع الكذب ونوع من أنواعه، و *كلُّ نمَّام كذَّاب* » [«طوق الحمامة»(ص173)]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله :

"الوعد بقول ان شاء الله مع اضمار عدم الفعل نفاق.  "

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الفضيل ابن عياض رحمه الله :

"عليك بطريق الهدى وان قل السالكون، واجتنب طريق الردى وان كثر الهالكون ."
الاعتصام الشاطبي ٨٣/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"وكل طريق لم يصحبها دليل :
من القرآن والسنة، فهي من طريق الجحيم والشيطان الرجيم."
مدارج السالكين ٤٣٨/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله في ((الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة)) (ص: 16): ((الشجاعة الاكتسابية، وفي الغريزة التي تلطف المخاوف وتهونها ولكن يتميز المؤمن بقوة إيمانه وصبره وتوكله على الله واعتماده عليه، واحتسابه لثوابه- أمورا تزداد بها شجاعته، وتخفف عنه وطأة الخوف، وتهون عليه المصاعب)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(موت الأقران هدُّ الأركان)
أبو بكر بن عبد الباقي (ذيل الطبقات لابن رجب ١/٤٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﺑﺘﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ ، ﻓﻠﻴﺘﺪﺍﺭﻙ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺪﻡ، ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﻠﻒ ، ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺭﺑﻪ ﻗﺮﻳﺒًﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻪ ، ﻗﺎﺑﻠًﺎ ﻟﻪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻓﺰﻉ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ، ﻏﺎﻓﺮًﺍ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﻠﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻧﻮﺑﻪ ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : { ﻏﺎﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻧﺐ ﻭﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺏ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ } .

‏[ اﻠﺨﻴﺺ ﻻﺑﻦ ﺣﺰﻡ ﺻـ١٢٦ ‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة أبوالوفاء ابن عقيل الحنبلي:
‏"من أدب الخوف من الله = أن تخاف من عدله فيك.
‏فإن خفت الحيف=فبئس الخوف.
‏وإياك أن تخاف مما وراء العدل = فإن ذلك تجوير لله.." 
‏"والخوف من غير عدله = هو سوء الظن به".

‏"كتاب الفنون" (2: 743)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله: فلم يبق مسألة في الدين إلا وقد تكلم فيها السلف, فلا بد أن يكون لهم قول يخالف ذلك القول إو يوافقه, وقد بسطنا في غير هذا الموضع أن الصواب في اقوالهم أكثر وأحسن, وأن خطأهم أخف من خطا المتأخرين, وأن المتأخرين أكثر خطأ وأفحش, وهذا في جميع علوم الدين, ولهذا أمثلة كثيرة يضيق هذا الموضع عن استقصائها, والله سبحانه أعلم.
[الفرقان بين الحق والبطلان ص233]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

وهذه حال أهل الغرور : يغمض عينيه و يمشي الحال ،ويتكل على العفو فيهمل محاسبة نفسه والنظر في العاقبة .

وإذا فعل ذلك سهل عليه مواقعة الذنوب وأنس بها وعسر عليه فطامها. 
إغاثة اللهفان ١٤٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الذهبي عن الإمام النووي:

‏وكان يُواجه الملوكَ والظلمةَ بالإنكار عليهم، ويكتب إليهم، ويُخوِّفهم بالله تعالى !

‏تذكرة الحفاظ: 176/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :

*مجلس علم تجلسه خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها ، وفائدة تستفيدها وتنتفع بها ، لا شيء يزنها ويساويها .*


 الفواكة الشهية ، ص: (179؛

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله في شأنهم ..

*" من أعظم أمارات الحمق في الأحمق ، ما خطر على قلبه نطق به لسانه " .*

 الروضة ١٦٨

----------


## ام إسحاق

[إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء  ]

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 
يقتضي الحصر من الطرفين : أن يخشاه إلا العلماء ولا يكون عالما إلا من يخشاه. 

فلا يخشاه إلا عالم وما من عالم إلا وهو يخشاه فإذا انتفى العلم انتفت الخشية. 

وإذا انتفت الخشية دلت على انتفاء العلم. 
شفاء العليل ٤٩٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي 
 الصادق يدور مع الحق حيث دار فإذا كان الفضل الشرعي في الصلاة مثلا صلى وإذا كان في مجالسة العلماء والصالحين والضيفان والعيال وقضاء حاجة مسلم وجبر قلب مكسور ونحو ذلك فعل ذلك الأفضل وترك عادته: وكذلك الصوم والقراءة والذكر والأكل والشرب والجد والمزح والاختلاط والاعتزال والتنعم والا بتذال ونحوها فحيث رأى الفضيلة الشرعية في شئ من هذا فعله ولا يرتبط بعادة ولا بعبادة مخصوصة كما يفعله المرائي 
"المجموع شرح المهذب" (1/ 18)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان حُضَين بن المنذر البصري ( من كبار التابعين ) إذا دخل عليه زوج ابنته أو زوج أخته يتنحى له عن مجلسه ويقول : *" مرحبا بمن كفى المؤونة وستر العورة"* 

[ بغية الطلب لابن العديم : ٦/٤٤٢ ]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

والعلم يحتاج إلى نقل مصدق و نظر محقق والمنقول عن السلف والعلماء يحتاج إلى معرفة بثبوت لفظه ، ومعرفة دلالته ، كما يحتاج إلى ذلك المنقول عن الله ورسرله. 

المجموع ٢٤٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الإمام ابن الجوزية  رحمه الله :

( ويحك إذا عصيتَ المغيث ؛ فالمستغاثُ بمن ؟! )* .

     روح الأرواح : (٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبـو سـلـيـمـان الـخـطـابـي :


(ولو صلحت منا الضمائر ،وصفت السرائر لوقعت النصيحة موقعها  ) 

العزلة ص٩٨

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال عبد الله الوراق:
كنت في مجلس أحمد بن حنبل فقال :
من أين أقبلتم ؟
قلت :من مجلس ابي كريب بن العلاء ،
فقال :أكتبوا عنه فإنه شيخ صالح ،
فقلنا :إنه يطعن عليك،
فقال :أي شيئ حيلتي ،
شيخ صالح، قد بلي بي.

تاريخ دمشق ٥٨/٥٥

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال محمد بن كثير :

قال سفيان الثوري :
إن الرجل ليحدث بالحديث قد سمعته قبل أن تلده أمه. 
فيحملني حسن الأدب أن أسمعه منه. 

تاريخ دمشق ٦٦/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله:
تعوذوا بالله من فتنة العابد الجاهل ومن فتنة العالم الفاجر، فإن فتنتهما فتنة لكل مفتون.

[صحيح/العلل لأحمد ١١٨/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الضياءُ المقدسي(ت٦٤٣هـ) عن ابن قدامة(ت٦٢٠ هـ) رحمهم الله:

" كان لا يكادُ يراهُ أحدٌ إلا أحبّه..
وما علمتُ أنه أوجع قلب طالبٍ" ا.هـ

سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٢/ ١٧٠)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن المبارك رحمه الله :

لا يزال المرء عالما ما طلب العلم ، فإذا ظن أنه قد علم فقد جهل. 

المجالسة وجواهر العلم ١٨٦/٢

----------


## ام إسحاق

سمع ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أعرابيا يقرأ :

"وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النارفأنقذكم منها "

-فقال الأعرابي :
والله ما أنقذكم منها وهو يعيدكم فيها.
-قال ابن عباس :

"خذوها من غير فقيه." 

 البصائر لابن حيان ١٧٨/٥

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :

-والقرآن بعيد الغور واسع المدى ،فكلما أعطيته من نفسك ومن عقلك ومن روحك أعطاك من فتوحه ونفحاته،  حتى تنكشف لك علوم وآفاق ما كنت لتصل إليها لولا مدارسة القرآن .

المصدر :جمهرة مقالاته ٣٢٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر: وَجَدنا خيرَ عيشِنا في الصَّبر.

[صححه الحافظ في الفتح (٣٠٣/١١)]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن خشرم :
ما رأيت بيد وكيع كتابا قط انما هو حفظ 
فسألته عن أدوية الحفظ ،
فقال :
إذا دللتك على الدواء استعملته ؟
قلت :اي والله. 
قال :
ترك المعاصي ما جربت مثله للحفظ. 

سير أعلام النبلاء ١٥١/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الطباع لا تتساوى؛ فرب شخص يصلح على خشونة العيش، وآخر لا يصلح على ذلك، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يحمل غيره على ما يطيقه هو، غير أن لنا ضابطًا -هو الشرع- فيه الرخصة، وفيه العزيمة، فلا ينبغي أن يلام من حصر نفسه في ذلك الضابط، ورب رخصة كانت أفضل من عزائم لتأثير نفعها.

[ابن الجوزي، صيد الخاطر، صفحة ١١١]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله :

"كان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  إذا دعي أكل ما يكسر نهمته قبل ذهابه- أي إلى الوليمة- ولعله تبع في ذلك من مضى من السلف."

الاداب الشرعية  ٢٠٨/٣

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :

"لو أن محمد بن الحسن كان يكلمنا على قدر عقله ما فهمنا عنه ولكنه كان يكلمنا على قدر عقولنا فنفهمه"

الاداب الشرعية لابن مفلح ١٦٥/٢

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال المنفلوطي رحمه الله :

"ما أعظم شقاء هذه الأمة وأشد بلاءها ، فقد أصبح دعاتها بحاجة إلى دعاة "

النظرات ص:١٩٩

----------


## ام إسحاق

لا يختلط عليك فإن الزركشي اثنان :

**الزركشي الحنبلي صاحب شرح الخرقي المتوفى سنة ٧٧٢.

**والزركشي الشافعي صاحب البرهان في علوم القرآن والبحر المحيط في أصول الفقه المتوفى سنة ٧٩٤.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أكْملَ المؤمنينَ إيمانًا أحسنُهُم خلقًا" رواه أحمد وابو داود والترمذي وصححه الالباني 
قال الحليمي: دل على أن حسن الخلق إيمان وعدمه نقصان إيمان, وأن المؤمنين يتفاوتون في إيمانهم, فبعضهم أكمل إيماناً من بعض.
[ذكره المناوي في فيض القدير]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

«إِذا اجتمع إبليس وجنوده لم يفرحوا بشيء كفرحهم بثلاثة أشياء:

" *مؤمنٌ قتل مؤمناً*، 
*ورجلٌ يموت على الكفر*، 
 *وقلبٌ فيه خوف الفقر*». 

[طريق الهجرتين ٣٣/١]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

"رحم الله امرىء  أقبل على شأنه، وقصر من لسانه، وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه، وبكى على زمانه، وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين، وعبد الله قبل أن يبغته الأجل، اللهم فوفق وارحم. "

تذكرة الحفاظ ٨٦/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله:


"مباني الإسلام الخمس كل واحد منها يكفر الذنوب والخطايا ويهدمها، ولا إله إلا الله لا تبقي ذنبا ولا يسبقها عمل".

     لطائف المعارف - ٦١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال السمرقندي :

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال السمرقندي :

كان محمد بن اسماعيل(١) مخصوصا بثلاث خصال، مع ماكان فيه من الخصال المحمودة :

*كان قليل الكلام 
*وكان لا يطمع فيما عند الناس 
*وكان لا يشتغل بأمور الناس، كل شغله كان في العلم.(٢)

  (١)محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري صاحب الصحيح. 
   (٢) السير للذهبي ٤٤٨/١٢

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

يكون الرجل من أذكياء الناس وأحدهم نظرا و يعميه عن أظهر الأشياء، 

وقد يكون من أبلد الناس وأضعفهم نظرا ويهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه، 

فلا حول ولا قوة الا به- جل جلاله- فمن اتكل على نظره واستدلاله أو عقله ومعرفته خذل. 

الدرء ٣٤/٩

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

"لا يمنعنك سوء ظنك بنفسك ، وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربك فإنه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال :

"رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون ، قال إنك من المنظرين "

  فتح الباري ١٦٨/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

"كُلُّ مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهِ خَيْرًا لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يُفَقِّهَهُ فِي الدِّينِ ، 
فَمَنْ لَمْ يُفَقِّهْهُ فِي الدِّين ِ، لَمْ يُرِدْ اللَّهُ بِهِ خَيْرًا ، 

وَالدِّينُ : مَا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ بِهِ رَسُولَهُ ؛ وَهُوَ مَا يَجِبُ عَلَى الْمَرْءِ التَّصْدِيقُ بِهِ وَالْعَمَلُ بِهِ ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ أَحَدٍ أَنْ يُصَدِّقَ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيمَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ ، وَيُطِيعَهُ فِيمَا أَمَرَ ، تَصْدِيقًا عَامًّا ، وَطَاعَةً عَامَّةً ". 

انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " (٢٨/ ٨٠).

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

  قال حاتم الأصم :
  ولا تغتر بلقاء الصالحين ورؤيتهم، فلا شخص أصلح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

 " ولم ينتفع بلقائه أعداؤه والمنافقون "

مدارج السالكين ٥١٠/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

صدق القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق حين قال :

"قد جعل الله في الصديق البار المقبل عوضا من ذي الرحم العاق المدبر " 

  تهديب الكمال ٥٤٠٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن إبراهيم بن أدهم قال:

‏كثرة النظر إلى الباطل،
‏ تذهب بمعرفة الحق من القلب .

‏ حلية الأولياء ( 8/2 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يعلم الله -وكفى به عليمًا- أني بريء الساحة، سليم الأديم، صحيح البشرة، نقي الحجزة، وإني أقسم بالله أجل الأقسام أني ما حللت مئزري على فرج حرام قط، ولا يحاسبني ربي بكبيرة الزنا مذ عقلت إلى يومي هذا، والله المحمود على ذلك، والمشكور فيما مضى، والمستعصم فيما بقي.

‏طوق الحمامة (٢٧٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سئل زرارة بن أعين الكوفي عن إمامِه؟ وكان المصحف بين يديه، فأشار لهم إليه، وقال لهم: «هذا إمامي، لا إمام لي غيره»

 جمهرة أنساب العرب | لابن حزم صـ ٥٩

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال البزار في الاعلام العلية ص ٧٥٨:

 "إذا أحرم ابن تيمية بالصلاة يكاد يخلع القلوب لهيبة إتيانه بتكبيرة الإحرام، فإذا دخل في الصلاة ترتعد أعضاؤه حتى يميل يمنة ويسرى. "

  * البزار ليس هو صاحب المسند ، بل هو أبو حفص البزار من تلامذة ابن تيمية ، أما أبو بكر البزار صاحب المسند فمتقدم عليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال_الإمام_أبن_ا  لقيم زحمه الله:* 

  *الذنوب تُنسي العبد حظّه من هذه التجارة الرابحة ، وتشغله بأسباب التجارة الخاسرة ، وكفى بذلك عقوبةً ، والله المستعان .*

*الداء_والدواء [١٦٤]*

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله:

  "أؤمر بالمعروف  في رفق، فإن قبل منك حمدت الله عز وجل، والا أقبلت على نفسك، فإن لك في نفسك شغلا." 

   الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم : (١٢٤/١)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال وكيع رحمه الله :

  "كنا نستعين على حفظ الحديث بالعمل به، وعلى طلبه بالصوم. "

  جامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر[ ١٩٧٩]

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

إذا جن الليل وقع الحرب بين النوم والسهر، فكان الشوق والخوف في مقدمة عسكر اليقظة، وصار الكسل والتواني في كتيبة الغفلة، فإذا حمل الغريم حملة صادقة هزم جنود الفتور والنوم، وحصل الظفر والغنيمة، فما يطلع الفجر إلا وقد قسمت السهمان، 

                    **وماعند النائمين من خبر **

  بدائع الفوائد ٢٣٢/٣

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الذهبي رحمه الله :

  " لا أفلح والله من زكى نفسه أو أعجبته."

  السير ١٩٠/٤

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :

" لما استعمل الرواة الكذب استعملنا لهم التاريخ. "

  الكفاية في علم الرواية ص ١١٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  الحافظ ابن عبدالبر :
( *وَأَحَادِيثُ الْفَضَائِلِ لَا يُحْتَاجُ فِيهَا إِلَى مَنْ يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ* )
التمهيد ٦/ ٣٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ليس العيد ثوباً يجر الخيلاء جره ، ولا تناول مطعم بكف شره لا يؤمن شره ، إنما العيد لبس توبة عاص تائب ، يسر بقدوم قلب غائب

- التبصرة  لابن الجوزى ( ١٠٣/٢) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*❒ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله*

" الله تعالى لا يبتلي عبده ليهلكه،وإنما يبتليه ليمتحن صبره وعبوديته،فإن لله تعالى على العبد عبودية الضراء "

الوابل الصيب(١/ ٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" وعلى هذا فمن أحب شيخاً مخالفاً للشريعة كان معه ، فإذا أُدِخل الشيخ النار كان معه ، ومعلوم أن الشيوخ المخالفين للكتاب والسنة أهل الضلال والجهالة .

مجموع الفتاوى (٣١٥/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" وعلى هذا فمن أحب شيخاً مخالفاً للشريعة كان معه ، فإذا أُدِخل الشيخ النار كان معه ، ومعلوم أن الشيوخ المخالفين للكتاب والسنة أهل الضلال والجهالة .

مجموع الفتاوى (٣١٥/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

البدعة مقرونة بالفرقة ، كما أنّ السّنة مقرونة بالجماعة : فيقال : أهل السنة والجماعة ، كما يقال : أهل البدعة والفرقة."

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه - الاستقامة - 1/42

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"محبة الله ورسوله *صلى الله عليه وسلم * وكلامه ودينه إنما  تناسب الأرواح العلوية السمائية الزكية   
 لا الأرواح الأرضية الدنية."

   روضة المحبين ص١٧١

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"من عقوبات المعاصي: أنهاتمحق بركة العمر ، وبركة الرزق ، وبركة العلم ، وبركة الطاعة. "

  الداء والدواء ١٩٩

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

ومن أعظم أسباب ضيق الصدر :

**الإعراض عن ذكر الله تعالى 
**وتعلق القلب بغيره 
**والغفلة عن ذكره.

  زاد المعاد ٢٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الامام ابن حزم - رحمه الله -:

" ﻭاﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ اﻟﻮﻻﺩﺓ ﺃﻭﻻﺩ ﺁﺩﻡ ﻭاﻣﺮﺃﺗﻪ ، 
ﺛﻢ ﺗﻔﺎﺿﻞ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺄﺧﻼﻗﻬﻢ ﻭﺃﺩﻳﺎﻧﻬﻢ ،
ﻻ ﺑﺄﻋﺮاﻗﻬﻢ ، ﻭﻻ ﺑﺄﺑﺪاﻧﻬﻢ ".

المحلى(٢٣٢/١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عُمر بنُ الخطاب رضي الله عنه :

" عليك بإخوان الصدق، 
فعِشْ في أكنافهم ، فإنهم زين في الرخاء ، وعدّة في البلاء "

الإخوان لابن أبي الدنيا (ص84)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال أبو حفص النيسابوري رحمه الله :

** من لم يزن أقواله وأفعاله كل وقت بالكتاب والسنة ولم يتهم خواطره فلا تعده في ديوان الرجال.**

   الاستقامة لابن تيمية ٩٣

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

  **ضلال بني آدم في أصول دينهم وفروعه إذا تأملته تجد أكثره من عدم التصديق بالحق ، لا من التصديق بالباطل.**

  مجموع الفتاوى ٦٠/٢٠

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

** رب ذنب قد هاج لصاحبه من الخوف والاشفاق ، والوجل ، والإنابة، والمحبة ، والا يثار ، والفرار إلى الله ، ما لا يهيجه له كثير من الطاعات ، وكم من ذنب كان سببا لاستقامة العبد ، وفراره إلى الله، وبعده عن طرق الغي.**

  مفتاح دار السعادة ٢٨٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*سلسلة ( الأخوّة في الله)"/6*

❐ " تناسَ مساوىء الإخوان يَدُمْ لك وُدُّهُمْ "

الشُعب7 / 11200 ).

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله :

 *إذا أراد الله عزوجل  أن يحرم عبده بركة العلم ألقى على لسانه الأغاليط.* 

  الجامع لابن عبد البر ٢٠٨٣

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :

" لا أعلم من العبادة شيئا أفضل من أن تعلم الناس العلم." 

 الجامع لابن عبد البر ٢٠٤/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 


 ( وَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَشْتَدُّ فَرَحُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِمَا لَهُ قِبَلَ النَّاسِ مِنَ الْحُقُوقِ فِي الْمَالِ وَالنَّفْسِ وَالْعِرْضِ ، 
فَالْعَاقِلُ يَعُدُّ هَذَا ذُخْرًا لِيَوْمِ الْفَقْرِ وَالْفَاقَةِ ، وَلَا يُبْطِلُهُ بِالِانْتِقَامِ الَّذِي لَا يُجْدِي عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا ) 

[ مدارج السالكين (٣٠٦/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *‏قال ‎الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله - :

*《 إذا قيل لك هل تخاف الله ؟ فقل : نسأل الله ذلك ، فإنك إن قلت نعم ، كذبت ، وإن قلت لا ، كفرت 》.*

|[ تزكية النفوس (١١٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"علمُ ابن كثير يتجلّى بوضوح لمن يقرأ تاريخَه أو تفسيرَه، وهما من خير ما ألّف، وأجود ما أخرجَ للناس".

محمد حسين الذهبي
التفسير والمفسرون [1 / 174]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  أبو عمرو ابن الصلاح 

(وربما ارتكب بعض العامة شيئا منها، وقال: أنا أفتدي! ظنا منه أنه بالتزامه الفدية يتخلص من وبال المعصية، وذلك جهل، ومن فعل ذلك فقد أخرج حجه عن أن يكون مبرورًا).

[صلة الناسك ص: ١٤٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ثبوت رسالة الصلاة للإمام أحمد رحمه الله... 

قال أبو يعلى ابن الفراء الحنبلي رحمه الله : " وقد صلى أحمد خلف قوم فرآهم يسيؤون الصلاة فكتب إليهم برسالة ينكر عليهم في ذلك ". انتهى 

(الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ص١٠٢)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله :

والله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء، لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته، ولا في أفعاله، وهو العالي في دنوه، القريب في علوه، ليس فوقه شيء وليس دونه شيء ،بل هو العالي على جميع خلقه ،في حال نزوله وفي غير حال نزوله. 

 الصارم المنكي ٣٠٧
سبحانه سبحانه!

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

سبحان الله! 
كم من قلب منكوس وصاحبه لا يشعر، وقلب ممسوخ، وقلب مخسوف به، وكم من مفتون بثناء الناس عليه، ومغرور بستر الله عليه، ومستدرج بنعم الله عليه .
 وكل هذه عقوبات وإهانة،يظن الجاهل أنها كرامة! 

  الداء والدواء ١٤٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الميموني رحمه الله: 

«سألت أحمد-ابن حنبل- أيّما أحبُّ إليك: 
أبدأ ابني بالقرآن أو بالحديث؟ 
قال: لا، بالقرآن، القرآن.
قلت: أعلمه كله؟ 
قال: إلا أن يعسر عليه فتعلمه منه. 
ثم قال: *إذا قرأ أولًا تعوَّد القراءة ولزمها*».

[طبقات الحنابلة ١ /٢١٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله:*

*"أكثر الخطب التي ينقلها صاحب " نهج البلاغة" كذبٌ على عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله تعالى عنه"*

*( منهاج السنة ٥٥/٨)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«الأصل الذي افترق فيه المؤمنون بالرُّسل والمُخالفون لهم:
تقديم نصوصهم على الآراء، وشرعهم على الأهواء، وأصل الشر من تقديم الرأي على النص، والهوى على الشرع».
منهاج السُنَّة (٨/ ٤١١).

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

إن كان يأجوج الطبع ومأجوج الهوى قد كانوا في أرض القلوب، فأعينوا الملك بقوة يجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما، اجمعوا له من العزائم ما يشابه زبر الحديد، ثم تفكروا فيما أسلفتم ليثور صعد الأسف فلا يحتاج لأن يقول لكم انفخوا؛  
شدوا بنيان العزم بهجر المألوفات والعوائد ، وقد استحكم البناء ؛ فحينئذ أفرغوا عليه قطر الصبر، وهكذا بنى الأولياء قبلكم،فجاء العدو فما استطاعوا له نقبا .

 بدائع الفوائد ٧٥٦/٣
لله درك يا ابن القيم.

----------


## ام إسحاق

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية: 
والله ثنّى قصة فرعون في القرآن في غير موضع, لاحتياج الناس إلى الإعتبار بها, فإنه حصل له من الملك, ودعوى الربوبية, والالهية, والعلو, ما لم يحصل مثله لأحد من المعطلين, وكانت عاقبته على ما ذكر الله تعالى.
[الفرقان بين الحق والبطلان ص506]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والحياء نوعان: نفساني، وإيماني.
نعني بالنفساني: الجبلي الذي خلقه الله تعالى في جميع النفوس من الكافر والمسلم، نحو: كشف العورة، ومباشرة الرجل المرأة بين الناس؛ فإن كل أحد يستحي من هذين الشيئين وشبههما.
ونعني بالإيماني: ما يمنع الإيمان الشخص من فعله، كترك الرجل الزنا، وشرب الخمر، وغير ذلك من الأفعال المحرمة؛ استحياء من الله تعالى، وهذا الحياء ليس جبليا، بل إيماني؛ لأن الكفار ومن إيمانه ناقص من المسلمين قلما يستحيون من هذه الأشياء، وهذا القسم من الحياء هو الذي ذكر النبي عليه السلام: أنه من الإيمان في قوله: "والحياء شعبة من الإيمان". المفاتيح في شرح المصابيح (1/ 64)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
((من اقتصد في قوله، وتحرَّى القولَ السَّديد، فإن الله يُصْلِحُ عملَه، كما قال تعالى: {يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا • يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ}.))

[الانتصار لأهل الأثر] (ص ٢٠٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

... ليس له *عين* و لا أثر، و لا يُعرف له *حسٌّ و لا خبر*، لم *ينتفع* به أحدٌ لا في الدنيا و لا في الدين، بل حصل باعتقاد وجوده من *الشرّ و الفساد* ، ما لا يحصيه إلا رب العباد.

منهاج السنة ٢٥٩/٨

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله :

**سافرت في طلب العلم والسنة إلى الثغور، والشامات، والسواحل، والمغرب ،والجزائر، ومكة والمدينة والحجاز ،واليمن، والعراقين جميعا، وأرض حوران،وفارس، وخراسان،والجبال والأطراف.** 

  طبقات الحنابلة ٤٧/١

----------


## ام إسحاق

ذكر الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام نقلا عن بن الأخرم :

**أن البخاري لما قدم نيسابور استقبله أربعة آلاف رجل على الخيل، سوى من ركب بغلا أو حمارا،وسوى الرجالة. **

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

َ العلامـــةُ ابنُ عُثيمين رحمهُ اللهُ

إذا فُقد العلم حلّ الجهل محله، وإذا حلّ الجهل فلا تسأل عن حال الناس!
القول المفيد (٣٩٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

قال العَلاَّمةُ ابن سعدي - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالى - :

إذا اشتـدَّ البأس وكاد أن يستــولي على النُفُوس اليأس 
أنزل اللهُ فرَجَهُ ونصره ليصير لذلك موقع         في القلوب  وليعرف العبـاد ألطاف علاَّمِ الغُيوب .. " اﻫـ .

القواعد الحسان (صـ ١٣٢)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال ابن حبان في [المسند الصحيح ٦٣/١]

"في لزوم سنته تمام السلامة، وجماع الكرامة، لا تطفأ سرجها، ولا تدحض حججها، من لزمها عصم، ومن خالفها ندم، إذ هي الحصن الحصين ."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«فليس للعبد إذا بُغي عليه وأُوذي، وتسلَّط عليه خصومُهُ شيءٌ أنفع له مِن التوبة النصوح، وعلامةُ سعادته: أن يعكس فِكْرَه ونظره على نفسه وذنوبه وعيوبه، فيشتغل بها وبإصلاحها والتوبة منها، فلا يبقى فيه فراغٌ لتدبُّر ما نزل به، بل يتولَّى هو التوبةَ وإصلاحَ عيوبه، واللهُ يتولَّى نُصرتَه وحِفْظه والدفعَ عنه ولا بُدَّ، فما أسعدَه مِن عبدٍ! وما أبركَها مِن نازلةٍ نزلت به! وما أحسنَ أثَرَها عليه! ولكنَّ التوفيق والرشد بيدِ الله، لا مانعَ لِما أعطى ولا مُعطيَ لِما منع، فما كلُّ أحدٍ يُوفَّقُ لهذا، لا معرفةً به، ولا إرادةً له، ولا قُدرةً عليه، ولا حول ولا قوَّة إلَّا بالله».

[«بدائع الفوائد» لابن القيِّم (٢/ ٧٧١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
ما دام الإنسان يناله الأذى لقيامه بأمر الله فليبشر بالخير، 
فإن هذا من منازل الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولا تكن كالذين قال الله فيهم: "ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله".

(شرح الكافية الشافية / ج1 / ص173)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الدين كله خلق فمن زاد عليك في الخلق زاد عليك في الدين*

*ابن القيم*/ مدارج السالكين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

النفس كالعدو إن عرفت صولة الجد منك استأسرت لك ، و إن أنست عنك المهانة أسرتك .

 بدائع الفوائد 1202/3

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

يا من إذا صلى خفف ، وإذا كال طفف ، واذا دعي تخلف ، وإذا قيل له تب سوف ، ما يؤثر عنده قول من حذر وخوف ، ثم يطمع في لحاق الصالحين فما أنصف  ،

جد القوم وأنت قاعد ، وقربوا وأنت متباعد كم بين راغب وزاهد كم بين ساهر وراقد.

  التبصرة ٤٤٩/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" لو رأيت الشافعي وحسن بيانه، وفصاحته، لعجبت، ولو أنه ألف هذه الكتب على عربيته التي كان يتكلم بها معنا في المناظرة، لم نقدر على قراءة كتبه لفصاحته وغرائب ألفاظه،  غير أنه كان في تأليفه يوضّح للعوام ! "

الربيع بن سليمان | مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي (٢ / ٤٩)

 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى:


"أصول الشَّرِّ ثلاثة:-‏
*الحَسَد، والحِرْص، وحُبًّ الدُّنيا*. 
وفُروعه ستة:-‏
*حُبّ النوم ، وحُبّ الشِّبع ، ‏وحُبُّ الراحة ، ‏وحُبُّ الرئاسة ، ‏وحُبُّ الثناء ، وحُبُّ الفَخْر*".


[‏العقد الفريد ١٥١/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

《الدِّينُ قِوامُه وزينتُه وأمَنَتُه بعلمائه وعُبَّاده؛ فإذا ذهبَ علماؤه وعُبَّاده ذهب الدِّين، كما أنَّ السماءَ أمَنَتُها وزينتُها بقمرها وكواكبها؛ فإذا خَسَفَ قمرُها وانتثرت كواكبُها أتاها ما تُوعَد، وفضلُ علماء الدِّين على العُبَّاد كفضل ما بين القمر والكواكب. 》

*( مفتاح دار السعادة ١ / ١٧٦ ).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ-رَضِيَ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا-:
"قَالَ لِي مُعَاوِيَةُ - رَضِيَ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ-: أَلَسْتَ عَلَى مِلَّةِ عَلِيٍّ؟!
قُلْتُ: وَلَا عَلَى مِلَّةِ عُثْمَانَ !
أَنَا عَلَى مِلَّةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- ".!

(أبو نعيم في "الحلية" بسند صحيح/ 1/ 328)

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال التركماني الحنفي:

*أهل البدع لما فاتهم نور العلم وقعوا في ظلام الجهل ،ففاتهم نور السنة ووقعوا في ظلام البدعة، فضلوا وأضلوا.*

 اللمع في الحوادث والبدع (١٣٣)

----------


## ام إسحاق

جاء في وصف الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

وكان رحمه الله لا يتكثر بعلومه، ولا يتبجح بها، ولا يفتخر ولا يباهي بمعارفه،بل كان يستحي من مدحه ويطرق،ولقد قال له بعض طلبته مرة:

يا سيدي ان لك بفتح الباري المنة على البخاري ، فقال له:
قصمت ظهري.

 الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر 
١٠٢٤/٣

----------


## ام إسحاق

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

      " والقول الجامع أن الشريعة لا تهمل مصلحة قط."

  المجموع ٣٤٤/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام سُفيان الثوري -رحمه اللّه-:

‏وإذا أحببت أخاك في اللّه فابذل له نفسك ومالك، وإيّاك والخُصومات والجِدال
‏والمراء، فإنّك تصير ظلوماً خواناً أثيماً،
‏وعليك بالصّبر في المواطن كلها، فإنّ الصّبر يجر إلى البر، والبر يجر إلى الجنّة.

‏حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء (٨٢/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*“ لا يزولُ فقرُ العبد وفاقته إلا بالتوحيد ، وإذا حصل مع التوحيد الاستغفار ؛ حصَل للعبد غِناه ، وسعادته ، وزال عنه ما يُعذّبه ! ”*

 الفتاوى ( ١ / ٥٦ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: "والبدعة التي يعد بها الرجل من أهل الأهواء، ما اشتهر عند أهل العلم بالسنة مخالفتها للكتاب والسنة؛ كبدعة الخوارج، والروافض، والقدرية، والمرجئة"[الفتاوى الكبرى: 4/194].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام :
عاب الله على المشركين أنهم شرعوا من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله وأنهم حرموا ما لم يحرمه الله.
وهذا كثير في المتصوفة من *يصل ببدع الأمر لشرع الدين* وفي المتفقهة من *يصل ببدع التحريم إلى الكفر* ". انتهي

مجموع الفتاوى ٢٠/١٩٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئل الامام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : -

" كيف يكون سوء الظن بالله ؟ 
قال : الوسوسة ، والخوف الدائم من وقوع مُصِيبَة ، وترقب زوال النعمة ، كلها من سوء الظن بالرحمن الرحيم ".

[  حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم - ٩ / ١٢٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله ﷺ قال: (إن الله يبعث لهذه الأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها)
     رواه أبو داود، وإسناده صحيح

     قال الذهبي:
والذي أعتقده من الحديث أن لفظ (من يجدد) للجمع لا للمفرد، والله أعلم. (١)
     وقال أيضًا:
وإنْ جعلتَ (من يجدد) لفظًا يصدق على جماعة -وهو أقوى- فيكون
     على رأس المائة: عمر بن عبد العزيز خليفة الوقت، والقاسم بن محمد، والحسن البصري، ومحمد بن سيرين، وأبو قلابة، وطائفة.
     وعلى رأس المائتين مع الشافعي: يزيد بن هارون، وأبو داود الطيالسي، وأشهب الفقيه، وعدة.
     وعلى رأس الثلاث مائة مع ابن سريج: أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي، والحسن بن سفيان، وطائفة. (٢)
______________________________
(١) (تاريخ الإسلام ٢٣/١٨٠)
(٢) (سير أعلام النبلاء ١٤/٢٠٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« فإذا صفا لك أخٌ فكن به أشد ضنًّا منك بنفائس أموالك ، ثم لا يزهِّدنَّك فيه أن ترى منه خُلُقًا أو خُلُقين تكرهما ؛ فإن نفسَك التي هي أخصُ النفوسِ بك لا تعطيك المَقادةَ في كلِّ ما تريد، فكيف بنفسِ غيرِك!
وبحسْبِك أن يكون لك من أخيك أكثرُه »

رسائل الجاحظ (١٢٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ ولقد آتينا داود وسليمان علمًا ﴾ 

" ... فإن الله تعالى آتى داود وسليمان من نِعم الدنيا والآخرة ما لا ينحصر ، ولم يذكر من ذلك في صدر هذه الآية إلا العلم ؛ ليبيّن أنه [أي العلم] الأصل في النعم كلها " 

تقي الدين السبكي | فتاويه (٧٣/١)

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله:

" *الرُّسوخ في العِلْم أمرٌ خفيٌّ ، ليس هو كثرة العِلْم ، فكم مِن رجلٍ كثير العِلْم ليس براسخٍ* قال تعالى: ﴿واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها فأتبعه الشيطان فكان من الغاوين﴾ [الأعراف: ١٧٥]".

[آثار الشيخ المعلمي ٥٦/٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(الفرق بين المتكلم والفيلسوف)

"وكذا نظر الفيلسوف في الإلهيات إنما هو نظر في الوجود المطلق وما يقتضيه لذاته، ونظر المتكلم في الوجود من حيث إنه يدل على الموجود. وبالجملة فموضوع علم الكلام عند أهله إنما هو العقائد الإيمانية بعد فروضها صحيحة من الشرع، من حيث يمكن أن يستدل عليها بالأدلة العقلية، فترفع البدع وتزال الشكوك والشبه عن تلك العقائد". 

(مقدمة ابن خلدون)(٩٧٦/٣)ط. وافي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله:

*"‏فأما رِقَّةِ القلوب ؛ فتنشأ عن الذكر ، فإن ذكر الله يوجب خشوع القلب وصلاحه ورقته ويذهب بالغفلة عنه"* .

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

لطائف المعارف [١٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

‏من جاء إلى المسجد أول الناس وصف في غير الصف الأول فقد خالف الشريعة 

‏(الفتاوى 262 / 22)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمــام ابــن حــزم رحــمــه الله : 

( وربما يكون المرء شرس الخُلُقِ ، صعب الشَّكيمة ، جموح القياد ، ماضي العزيمة ، حمي الأنف ، أبيَّ الخسفِ ، فما هو إلا أن يتنسم نسيم الحب ، ويتورط غمره ، ويعوم في بحره ؛ فتعود الشراسة ليانًا ، والصعوبة سهالةً ، والمضاء كلالةً ، والحمية استسلامًا) 


[طوق الحمامة ص٢٣٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام الفقيه تاج الدين السبكي رحمه الله:

*«إنما يُتلِف السلاطينَ فسقةُ الفقهاء، يترامى على السلاطين، ثم يجري معهم على هواهم، ويُهوِّن عليهم العظائمَ ...»*

طبقات الشافعية: 59/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين-رحمه الله-: "العقل عقلان: عقل إدراك، وعقل رشد.                  فعقل الإدراك هو ما يتعلق به التكليف، وعقل الرشد ما يكون به حسن التصرف،...وكل من لا يحسن التصرف ينفى عنه العقل، قال تعالى: *(أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون)* ". [تفسير سورة ص صفحة (١٤٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :

*( فَإِنَّهُ مَا تَعَرَّضَتِ الدُّوَلُ لِلدِّينِ ؛ إِلَّا سُلِبُوا مُلْكَهُمْ ، وَذَلُّوا بَعْدَ عِزِّهِمْ ) .*

اللبداية و النهاية : (٨٦/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

-" ﺇﻧﻨﺎ ﻫﺬﻩ اﻷﻳَّﺎﻡ ﻧﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪا ﺇﺳﻼﻣﻴّﺎً ﻫﺠﺮﻳّﺎً ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻴﺪا ﻟﺪﺧﻮﻟﻪ ﺃﻭ ﻧﻌﺘﺎﺩ اﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺒﻠﻮﻏﻪ،
 *ﻓﻠﻴﺲ اﻟﻐﺒﻄﺔ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ اﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ اﻟﻐﺒﻄﺔ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻣﻀﺎﻩ اﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﻋﺔ ﻣﻮﻻﻩ* ".

الضياء اللامع [ ص ٧٠٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله : طلب الحلال والنفقة على العيال بابٌ عظيم لا يعدله شيء من أعمال البر . ( الايمان الأوسط - 609 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبدالسلام بن برجس رحمه الله :
‏
*‏إن أقبح ما تلبس به طالب العلم من المعاصي وكلها قبيح ‏التكبر والتعاظم والغرور .*
‏
 عوائق الطلب (ص٣٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيطان اذا علم من الانسان التلذذ بلحوم العلماء فسوف يزيده ولا يطمئن ولا يستقر في اي مجلس الا اذا اتى بعالم من العلماء يجرحه نسال الله العافية
(ابن عثيمين حلية طالب العلم ١٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‎الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
«قيل: أصل بلاء أكثر الناس من جهة الألفاظ المجملة التي تشتمل على حق وباطل، فيُطلقها من يُريد حقّها، فيُنكرها عليه من يريد باطلها، فيرد عليه من يريد حقّها.
وهذا باب إذا تأمله الذكي الفطن رأى منه عجائب، وخلّصه من ورطات توّرط فيها أكثر الطوائف»
 شفاء العليل (٤٤٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"لقد أوفى الإسلام في الأندلس على غايته ابداعا، وصافح بهذه النهاية مطالع النهضة الأوربية، وجاءت كتابات ابن خلدون العظيم إرهاصا بهذا التحول، وهو  أندلسي من إشبيلية، هاجرت أسرته إلى تونس واستقر هو اخيرا في القاهرة، وسفر للاندلسيين عند ملوك النصارى، وللمصريين عند تيمور لنك، وعنده يلتقي عالمان: عالم تميل عنه الشمس، وآخر تشرق عليه مبشرة بفجر جديد"

الطاهر أحمد مكي، مقدمة في الأدب الإسلامي المقارن ص ٨٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اکثر ما یدخل الموحدین النَّار مظالم

 العباد٠

فیض القدیر للمناوي٥٦٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله
"الكسَالى أكثر النَّاس همًّا وغمًّا وحزنًا
ليس لهم فرح و لا سرور، بخلاف أرباب النَّشَاط و الجد في العمل".

روضة المحبين (ص 168)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"يقال : ابنك ريحانك سبعاً، وخادمك سبعاً، ثم عدوٌ أو صديق"

ابن قتيبة، عيون الأخبار (٥١١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ عَدِيٍّ ، قَالَ : أَتَيْنَا أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ ، فَشَكَوْنَا إِلَيْهِ مَا نَلْقَى مِنَ الْحَجَّاجِ ، فَقَالَ :

*" اصْبِرُوا ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي عَلَيْكُمْ زَمَانٌ إِلَّا الَّذِي بَعْدَهُ شَرٌّ مِنْهُ ، حَتَّى تَلْقَوْا رَبَّكُمْ ، سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ نَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " .*

 [ أَخْرَجَهُ البُخَارِيُّ (٧٠٦٨) ]


قَالَ ابْنُ الجَوْزِيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰه تَعَالىٰ - :

" إِنْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ : مَا وَجْهُ هَذَا وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ بَعْدَ الحَجَّاجِ عُمَرُ ابْنُ عَبْد العَزِيز فَبَسَطَ العَدْلَ وَصَلَحَ الزَّمَانُ ؟
فَالجَوَابُ : *أَنَّ الكَلَامَ خَرَجَ عَلَى الغَالِبِ ، فَكُلُّ عَامٍ تَمُوتُ سُنَّةٌ وَتَحْيَا بِدْعَةٌ ، وَيَقِلَّ العِلْمُ ، وَيَكْثُرَ الجُهَّالُ ، وَيَضْعُفَ الْيَقِينُ ، وَمَا يَأْتِيْ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ المَمْدُوحِ نَادِرٌ قَلِيْلٌ " .*

 [ كَشْفُ المُشْكِل (٢٩٥/٣) ]

م.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼‏قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :

*عن الحسن ، قال : إنّ اللّه افتتح السنة بشهر حرام وختمها بشهر حرام ، فليس شهر في السنة بعد شهر رمضان أعظم عند اللّه من المُحرم ، وكان يُسمىٰ شهر اللّه الأصم من شدة تحريمه .*

 لطائف المعارف (ص ٣٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:
(‏إن الإعراض عن الزواج فرار من أعظم مسؤولية في الحياة).
آثاره ج ٣ص ٢٩٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتب العلامة ابن باديس رحمه الله يوم لما جمع له خصومه المجامع راد عليهم فقال :
 أما انتم أيها المتقولون فقولوا عنا ما شئتم فالقافلة لا بد أن تسير، والحق لا بد أن يتغلب والعلم لا بد أن ينتصر، لن نكذب مع كاذب ولن نتسفه مع سفيه، اتهمونا ما شئتم فقد والله سمعنا المدح كثيرا فراق لنا أن نسمع الذم لنعرف أننا نعمل لله، لا يقدمنا مدح ولا يؤخرنا ذم، ولولا ذمكم ما عرفنا هذا من أنفسنا باليقين المستند للواقع 

صحيفة النجاح 1922 م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :

من انكسر قلبُهُ للهِ عزَّ وجلَ، واستكانَ وخشعَ، وتواضعَ؛ جبَرهُ اللّه، ورفَعهُ بقدرِ ذلك .

مجموع الرسائل(جـ١صـ١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال العلَّامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

يجب على المرء دراسة علم التوحيد والعقيدة؛ ليكون على بصيرة في إلهه ومعبوده - جل وعلا -، على بصيرة في أسماء الله وصفاته وأفعاله، على بصيرة في أحكامه الكونية والشرعية، على بصيرة في حكمته وأسرار شرعه وخلقه؛ حتى لا يضلّ بنفسه، أو يُضلّ غيره .

 مجموع الفتاوى (٢/٧٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أعظم ما ينتصر به على الشياطين #آية_الكرسي 
فقد جرّب المجربون الذين لا يحصون كثرة، 
أن لها من التأثير في دفعهم، وإبطال أحوالهم، ما لا ينضبط من كثرته وقوته.

فإن لها تأثيرا عظيما، في دفع الشيطان عن نفس الإنسان، وعن المصروع 
وإذا قرئت بصدق دفعت الشياطين
#ابن_تيمية "الفتاوى"١٩/ ٥٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قاسم عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمهما الله تعالى :

لم يُرزق الإسلام والمسلمون عالمًا صحيح النظر نير البصيرة متضلعًا من الكتاب والسنة، وأقوال العلماء يضارعه من زمانه إلى يومنا هذا !

 حاشية الروض ١٦٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أنا أعلم كل*بدعة*حدثت في الإسلام وأول من ابتدعها وما كان سبب ابتداعها

 مجموع الفتاوى | لابن تيمية ١٨٤/٣ة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -: 

(فكيف يسوغ لأحد أن يقول قولا لم يسبق إليه ؟!

سواء كان محتهدا أو مقلدا) .

"المسائل والاجوابة" لابن تيمية (ص ٥٥) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال #الحافظ_ابن_حبان -رحمه الله- :

فسُبحَانَ من رفعَ من شاءَ بالعلم اليَسِير حتى صَارَ عَلَمًا يُقتدَى به ، 

ووَضَعَ من شَاء مَعَ العلم الكَثِير حتى صَارَ لا يُلتَفَتُ إليه .

الثقات( ٨ /١٨٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*إن أهل السنة إذا صحت لهم السنة عن رسول الله ﷺ لم يتوقفوا عن العمل بها واعتقاد موجبها علىٰ أن يوافقها موافق، بل يبادرون إلىٰ العمل بها من غير نظر إلىٰ من وافقها أو خالفها.*

*الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| مختصر الصواعق*: 603/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من أعظم علامات أهل السنة أنهم لا يتركونها إذا ثبتت عندهم لقول أحد من الناس كائنا من كان.*

*الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| مختصر الصواعق*: 603/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حاتم البُستي : 

( *وآفةُ العقل* : الصَّلفُ والبلاءُ المُرْدي، والرخاءُ المُفرِط؛ لأن البلايا إذا تواترت عليه أهلكت عقله، والرخاءَ إذا تواتر عليه أبطره ) 

[ روضة العقلاء صـ ٣٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبدالعزيز البغدادي (غلام الخلال):*

*أولى الناس بالصحبة من وافقك في السنة ، ولا تصحب من خالفك في السنة وإن كان قريباً.*

 *زاد المسافر٢٨٤/١*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"وإنما يتلفُ السلاطينَ فسَقةُ الفقهاء؛ فإن الفقهاء ما بين صالحٍ وطالح، فالصالح غالباً لا يتردّد إلى أبواب الملوك، والطالح غالباً يترامى عليهم، ثم لا يسعه إلا أن يجري معهم على أهوائهم، ويهوّن عليهم العظائم، ولهو على الناس شرٌّ من ألف شيطان".

‏تاج الدين السبكي
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية  رحمه الله تعالى:
"من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة بدون أن يقتدي بالصحابة ويتبع غير سبيلهم فهو من أهل البدع".

[مختصرالفتاوى المصرية صـ٥٥٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*" الطريق إلىٰ الله خال من أهل الشك ومن الذين يتبعون الشهوات، وهو معمور بأهل اليقين والصبر، وهم علىٰ الطريق كالأعلام، ﴿ وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون ﴾ ".*

الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| الفوائد :77/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحسن البصري: «إذا جثت الأمم بين يدي الله رب العالمين يوم القيامة، نودُوا: ليقم من أجره على الله، فلا يقوم إلا من عفا في الدنيا»

 كتاب المحنة | لـ حنبل صـ١٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" ولو لم يكن في العلم إلا القرب من ربّ العالمين , و الإلتحاق بعالم الملائكة, وصُحبة الملإ الأعلى, لكفى به شرفاً وفضلاً, 
فكيف و عِزُّ الدنيا والآخرة منوط ٌ به , مشروط بحصوله ؟! " 

  مفتاح دار السعادة ( 1/108 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"من تبع سنة رسول الله ﷺ وافقته، ومن


غلط فتركها خالفته.

صاحبي الذي لا أفارقه اللازمُ الثابتُ عن رسول 

الله ﷺ وإن بَعُد، والذي أفارِقُ من لم يقبل


سنة رسول الله ﷺ وإن قرب"


مناقب الشافعي ١/ ٤٨٥
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - والمحبة الواجبة تقتضي أيضاً مخالفة الهوىٰ ، وإيثار ما يحبه ويرضاه عَلَى ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتهواه ، فإذا تمكنت المحبة في القلب ، وامتلأ القلب منها أخرجت من القلب محبة كل ما يكرهه الله فلم يبق في القلب سوى محبة الله ومحبة ما يحبه ، فلم تنبعث الجوارح إلا إِلَى الطاعات التي تقتضي التقرب إِلَى الله ، وصارت النفس حينئذ مطمئنة .

【 مجموع الرسائل              (٣٢٥/٣) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - واتباع الهوىٰ عين مخالفة الشرع ، ولأن العامي إنما حكم العلم على نفسه ليخرج عن اتباع هواه ، ولهذا بعثت الرسل وأنزلت الكتب ، فإن العبد في تقلباته دائر بين لمتين : لمة ملك ، ولمة شيطان ، فهو مخير بحكم الابتلاء في الميل مع أحد الجانبين .

【 الموافقات                        (٩٦/٥) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - إن مخالفة الهوىٰ تورث العبد قوة في بدنه وقلبه ولسانه قال بعض السلف : الغالب لهواه أشد من الذي يفتح المدينة وحده .

【 روضة المحبين                 (٤٧٧/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى ( 4 / 487 ) : 
( وأما من قتل الحسين أو أعان على قتله أو رضي بذلك فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين ؛ لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً ) !!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن مفلح- رحمه الله -: 

(قال شيخنا ــ يقصد شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ــ : أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة عالم لم ينفعه الله بعلمه، فذنبه من جنس ذنب اليهود، والله أعلم) 

الفروع  (2/ 343)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - :

*《 ينبغي للعبد في هذا الزمان أن يستدين ويتزوج ، لئلا ينظر ما لا يحل فيحبط عمله 》.*

 |[ الصلاة وأحكام تاركها لابن القيم (1/65) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله :

" إن من فتنة الرجل إذا كان فقيها أن يكون الكلام أحب إليه من الصمت " .

المجالسة   ( 322/5 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله : ‏
فإن البدع تستدرج بصغيرها إلى كبيرها ، حتى ينسلخ صاحبها من الدين ، كما تنسل الشعرة من العجين .

مدارج السالكين [١٩٦/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ أَبُو حَاتِم مُحَمَّد بن حِبَّان*-رحمه الله تعالى- : 

*" فسبحان من رفع من شاء بالعلم اليسير حتى صار عَلَمًا يُقتدى به*

*ووضع من شاء مع العلم الكثير*حتى صار لا يُلْتَفت إليه".*


 الثقات لابن حبان (١٨٩/٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال وَكِيع بن الجرَّاح - رحمه الله 
(توفي۱٩٦هــ) :

قال الله:﴿ وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا ﴾  ، 
أي: *يذهب عقله عند النساء* ❗

[ تفسير ابن أبي حاتم (٥۱٧٧) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❏ قــــال العلامة ابن عثيمين

❀ إذا كنت *رفيقًا نلت* بذلك *فائدتين* عظيمتين ، 
أولاً : *محبة الله* عز وجل ، فإن *الله يحب الرفق وأهل* الرفق .

ثانيًا : أنك *تنال برفقك ما لا تنال بعنفك فلا تتعجل ولا تتسرع ، لا تأخذك الغيرة والعاطفة على عدم الرفق ، تأن في كل أمورك حتى في نفسك*! .
شرح الكافية الشافية(١٥٩/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله -:
( فإنَّ العالِمَ إذا زرع علمه عند غيره ثم مات، جرى عليه أجره، وبقي له ذكره، وهو عمرٌ ثانٍٍ وحياةٌ أخرى، وذلك أحق ما تنافس فيه المتنافسون، ورغِبَ فيه الراغبون ..).

مفتاح دار السعادة | ( 1 / 416 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

من نوّر الله قلبه؛ هداه للتي هي أقوم ولو قل علمه، ومن أعماه لم تزده كثرة الكتب إلا حيرة وضلالا.

- الفتاوى ٦٦٥/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله:
‏"فرحم الله امرءا أقبل على شأنه، وقصّر من لسانه، وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه، وبكى على زمانه، وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين، وعبدَ الله قَبْلَ أن يَبْغَتَه الأجل".


‏تذكرة الحفاظ (86/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان لأبي محمد ابن حزم من الإيمان والدين والعلوم الواسعة الكثيرة ما لا يدفعه إلا مكابر؛ ويوجد في كتبه من كثرة الإطلاع على الأقوال والمعرفة بالأحوال؛ والتعظيم لدعائم الإسلام ولجانب الرسالة ما لا يجتمع مثله لغيره. فالمسألة التي يكون فيها حديث يكون جانبه فيها ظاهر الترجيح. وله من التمييز بين الصحيح والضعيف والمعرفة بأقوال السلف ما لا يكاد يقع مثله لغيره من الفقهاء. وتعظيم أئمة الأمة وعوامها للسنة والحديث وأهله في الأصول والفروع من الأقوال والأعمال: أكثر من أن يذكر هنا.

 مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية ١٩/٤ - ٢٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏العَرَب تقول لِمَن يُعطي بمَنٍّ:
 (يدٌ *سَوْداء*)
‏ولِمَن يُعطي بغير مسْأَلة:
(يدٌ *بيضاء*)
‏ولمَن يُعطي بمسألة وبغير منٍّ:
(يدٌ *خضْراء*)

‏"تفسير القرطبي3/311"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وإذا قال الرجل: لا أصلي إلا خلف من يكون من أهل مذهبي، فهو كلام محرم قائله يستحق العقوبة.
فإنه ليس من أئمة المسلمين من قال : لا تشرع صلاة المسلم إلا خلف من يوافقه في مذهبه المعين.

(ابن تيمية - المستدرك على مجموع الفتاوى ٣/١١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال محمّد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:
 « ...القرآن! تعاهدوه بالحفظ وأحيوه بالتلاوة،وربّوا ألسنتكم على الاستشهاد به في اللغة و القواعد، وعلى الاستشهاد به في الدين والأخلاق، وعلى الاستظهار به في الجدل،وعلى الاعتماد عليه في الاعتبار بسنن الله في الكون. 
اثار الإبراهيمي (٢٠٤/٣)}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله : 

▪ قال الله تعالى : { وصدها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله }

أي : عن الإسلام ، وإلا فلها من الذكاء والفطنة ما به تعرف الحق من الباطل ، ولكن العقائد الباطلة تذهب بصيرة القلب .

تيسير الكريم الرحمن - (٥٧٦ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

‏• - سَمِعْتُ شَيْخَ الْإِسْلَامِ ابْنَ تَيْمِيَّةَ قَدَّسَ اللَّهُ رُوحَهُ يَقُولُ : الْخَوْفُ الْمَحْمُودُ مَا حَجَزَكَ عَنْ مَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ .

‏【 مدارج السالكين             (٥١١/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى :

(  *ﻭﺍﻋﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﻜﺎﻡَ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻉ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﺔ، ﻭﻫﻲ : ﺍﻹِﻳﺠﺎﺏُ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺪﺏُ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﻢُ، ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻫﺔُ، ﻭﺍﻹﺑﺎﺣﺔُ؛ ﻻ ﻳﺜﺒﺖُ ﺷﻲﺀٌ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺪﻟﻴﻞٍ، ﻭﺃﺩﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻉ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔٌ، ﻓﻤﺎ ﻻ ﺩﻟﻴﻞَ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻠﺘﻔﺖُ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝُ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻮﺍﺏٍ؛ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺤﺠﺔٍ، ﻭﻻ ﻳُﺸﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺑﻪِ* )

" الأذكار"
( ص :605)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في ترجمة البلقيني (ت 805هـ): وكان موفقاً في الفتوى، يجلس للكتابة فيها من بعد صلاة العصر إلى الغروب ، وكان لا يأنف من تأخير الفتوى عنده إذا أشكل عليه منها شيء إلى أن يحقق أمرها من مراجعة الكتب. لحظ الألفاظ (211).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

■قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 

البلايا تظهر جواهر الرجال و ما أسرع ما يفتضح المدعي

بدائع الفوائد (٤\٣٢٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله كما في ((البشائر في السماع المباشر)) (ص 22): ((أعظم ما أصيب به المسلمون هو الجهل)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله -:

*"والكسل عن الفضائل بئس الرَّفيق ، وحب الرَّاحة يورث من النَّدم ما يربو على كلِّ لذَّة، فانتبه واتعب لنفسك".*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

صيد الخاطر(١ /٥٠٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبن قتيبة رحمه الله: 

*"إذا فَاتكَ الأدبُ فالزَمِ الصَّمت".* 

عيون الأخبار : ١٩/٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪ *قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله [١١٨/٥]:*

▪ *كُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ بِالْبَاطِلِ أَعْلَمُ كَانَ لِلْحَقِّ أَشَدَّ تَعْظِيمًا وَبِقَدْرِهِ أَعْرَفَ إذَا هُدِيَ إلَيْهِ.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن عابدين 4/355: الولوع بالاعتراض يمنع الاهتداء إلى طريق الصواب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية: " *البدعة هي الدين الذي لم يأمر الله به ورسوله*؛ فمن دان دينا لم يأمر الله ورسوله به فهو مبتدع بذلك.

وهذا معنى قوله تعالى: "أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله" 

ولا ريب أن هذا (الإحداث في الدين) يُشكل على كثير من الناس *لعدم علمهم بالنصوص ودلالتها على المقاصد ولعدم علمهم بما أحدث من الرأي والعمل وكيف يرد ذلك إلى السنة*، كما قال عمر بن الخطاب: "رُدُّوا الجهالات إلى السنة".

(الاستقامة)(٥/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"والإخوان يُعرفون عند الحوائج؛ لأن كل الناس في الرخاء أصدقاء، وشرّ الإخوان؛ الخاذل لإخوانه عند الشدة والحاجة".

 روضة العقلاء ٢٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(ومحبّتُه للجود والإعطاء والإحسان والبر والإنعام والإفضال فوقَ ما يخطُر ببال الخلق أو يدور في أوهامهم.
‏وفرحه بعطائه وجوده وإفضاله أشد من فرح الآخذ بما يعطاه).

‏ابن القيم | مدارج السالكين 331

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭐ *الغفلة والنسيان*⭐
قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

*"الغفلة ؛ تركٌ باختيار الغافل*

*النسيان ؛ تركٌ بغير اختياره*

*ولهذا قال الله تعالى {ولا تكن من الغافلين }ولم يقل ولا تكن من الناسين فإنّ النّسيان لا يدخل تحت التكليف فلا ينهى عنه "*

مدارج السالكين [٢/٤٠٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :
*إذا تفرق القوم : فسدوا وهلكوا .*

الفتاوى ( ٤٢١/٣ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وصّى ابن القاسم عيسى بن دينار، فقال له: " *عليك بأعظم مدائن الأندلس، فانزلها، ولا تنزل منزلاً يضيع ما حملت من علم* ".
ترتيب المدارك  ٤/١٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  الهيثم بن صالح رحمه الله: 

يا بُني ...

إذا قَلَّلت مِن الكلام 
أكثرت من الصواب ، 

وإذا أكثرت من الكلام 
أقللت من الصواب .

البيان والتبين(٢٦٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال ابن حزم بعدما أوصى طلابه: ولعمري! إني لأفقر منكم إلى قبول ما أوصيتكم به، وأحوج إلى استعماله، فإني والله أعلم من عيوب نفسي أكثر مما أعلم من عيوب الناس ونقصهم.
االتلخيص لابن حزم( صـ١٥٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "
 معددا بعضا من محبوبات حبيبنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
= وكان يحب عائشة، ويحب أباها، ويحب أسامة ، ويحب سبطَيْه، ويحب الحلواء والعسل، ويحب جبل أحد، ويحب وطنه، ويحب الأنصار.

= سير أعلام النبلاء " 394/15 "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والسعيد كل السعيد في دنياه: من لم يضطره الزمان إلى اختبار الإخوان

ابن حزم / الاخلاق والسير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى:

"إياكم وترك السنن فإنها شهود اليقين
ومن ترخص في السنن سهل له الشيطان ترك الفرائض العظام".

 [آثار المعلمي:١٠٩/٢٢]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> والسعيد كل السعيد في دنياه: من لم يضطره الزمان إلى اختبار الإخوان
> 
> ابن حزم / الاخلاق والسير


أشهد بالله

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

لکن جماع الخیر أن یستعین بالله -سبحانه- في تلقِّي العلم الموروث عن النَّبيِّﷺ فإنَّه هو الذي أن یستحق أن یسمی علما،وأمّا ماسواه،فإمّا أن یکون علما فلا یکون نافعا،وإمّا أن لا یکون علمًا وإن سُمِّيَ به،ولئن کان علمًا نافعًا فلا بدَّ أن یکون من میراث محمدﷺ.

 مجموع الفتاوی٦٦٤/١٠

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قالﷻ:
﴿﴿إنَّما یخشی اللهَ من عباده العلماءُ﴾﴾
(فاطر:٢٨)

 قال عبد الله ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه-:
(کفی بخشیة الله علمًا،وکفی بالإغترار بالله جهلا).

مصنّف ابن أبي شیبة ١٠٤/٧

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال مروان بن محمد:

ثلاثة لا یستغني عنها صاحب العلم:
١)  الصّدق
٢)  والحفظ
٣)  وصحّة الکتب٠

  الجرح والتّعدیل ٣٦/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

" إن شبابنا المتعلم كسول عن المطالعة، والمطالعة نصف العلم أو ثلثاه، فأوصيكم يا شباب الخير بإدمان المطالعة والإكباب عليها " .

[ "آثاره" - ١/١٥٤ - ط. دار الغرب الإسلامي ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" مضَتْ لي ثلاثون سنة لا أنامُ حتى أُمرّ أبوابَ الأحكام على خاطري "

العز بن عبدالسلام | رفع الإصر عن قضاة مصر (ص٧٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الشافعي رحمه الله: لا أعلم علما بعد الحلال والحرام أنبل من الطب، إلا أن أهل الكتاب غلبونا عليه."

وقال حرملة كان الشافعي يتلهف على ما ضيع المسلمون من الطب! ويقول:
" ضيعوا ثلث العلم، ووكلوه إلى اليهود والنصارى."

" السير 10/57 "

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

* کان الحافظ أبو مسعود الرازي أحمد بن الفرات یُکرّر الحدیث خمسمائة مرّة 

فقیل له إنّا ننسی الحدیث٠٠
فقال:أیّکم یرجع في حفظ الحدیث الواحد خمسمائة مرّة؟
فقالوا:من یقوی علی هذا!

فقال:لذلك لا تحفظون٠*

  (تهذیب الکمال ٤٢٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال شيخنا المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي 
             - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*《 الذي أنصح به نفسي وكل أحد أن يشغل نفسه بالعلم ، وهموم الدنيا ليس لها نهاية ، وإياكم أن تشتغلوا بمشاكل الحياة ، لو اشتغلنا بها لما استطعنا أن نطلب علما 》.*

 |[ البشائر في السماع المباشر (ص 21

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام شمس الدّین ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

*فهو -سبحانه- إذا أراد أن یُعِزَّ عبده ویجبره وینصره کسره أوّلا ، 
ویکون جبره له ونصره علی مقدار ذُلِّه وانکساره٠*

  زاد المعاد ١٩٨/٣

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

**القلب في سیره إلی الله-عزّوجل- بمنزلة الطّائر،
فالمحبة رأسه ، والخوف والرّجاء جناحاه ، فمتی سلِم الرّأس والجناحان ، فالطّیر جیّد الطّیران ، ومتی قُطع الرّأس مات الطّائر ، 
ومتی عدم الجناحان فهو عرضة لکلِّ صائدِِ وکاسر٠**

 (مدارج السّالکین ٤١٧/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

﴿ قال ستجدنيَ إن شاء الله صابرًا ولا أعصي لك أمرا﴾

لمّا کان هذا الصّبر الکامل یقتضي طاعة الآمِر فیما یأمره به ، عطف علیه ما یُفید الطّاعة ، إبلاغا في الاتّسام بأکمل أحوال طالب العلم٠٠٠

  وفي هذا دلیل علی أنَّ أهمّ ما یتّسم به طالب العلم هو الصّبر والطّاعة للمعلِّم٠

 ( ابن عاشور)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❒ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

*‏( المعاصي والفساد : تُوجب الهمّ ، والغمّ ، والخوف ، والحزن ، وضيق الصدر ، وأمراض القلب . ولا دواء لها إلا : الاستغفار ، والتوبة ).*

‏ [ زاد المعاد  ٤/١٩١ ]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله :

_کفی بك عزًّا أنَّك لله عبد وکفی بك فخرًا أنَّه تعالی لك رب٠٠٠

 ( الفوائد ص ٥٠)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال علي بن المدیني:

**ما أعلم أحدا کتب في الحدیث مثل یحیي بن معین،وخلف معین لیحیي ألف ألف درهم وخمسین أنفقها کلّها في الحدیث ،

حتی لم یبق له نعل یلبسها٠**

 ( تهذیب الأسماء ١٥٧/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الشّاطبي:

**کم من مسألة یقرٶها المتعلِّم في کتاب،ویحفظها ویردّدها علی قلبه فلا یفهمها،
فإذا ألقاها إلیه المعلِّم فهمها بغتة وحصل له العلم بها بالحضرة،
وهذا الفهم یحصل إمّا بأمرِِ عادي ٠٠٠
وقد یحصل بأمرِِ غیر معتاد ولکن یهبه الله للمتعلِّم عند مثوله بین یدي المتعلِّم٠**

( الموافقات ١٤٥/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال سفیان الثّوري رحمه الله :

*إذا رأیت الرّجل یحرص علی أن یٶم فأخِّره٠*

  (الجعدیات ١٧٨٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله

الأعمال لا تتفاضل بالكثرة، وإنَّما تتفاضل بما يحصل فى القلوب حال العمل.

مجموع الفتاوى(٢٥ / ٢٨١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وكانت سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يطعم ما يجده في أرضه ويلبس ما يجده ويركب ما يجده مما أباحه الله تعالى فمن استعمل ما يجده في أرضه فهو المتبع للسنة.
مجموع الفتاوى 21/ 316

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" وليست التوبة من فعل السيئات فقط كما يظن كثير من الجهال، لا يتصورون التوبة إلا عما يفعله العبد من القبائح؛ كالفواحش والمظالم!
بل التوبة من ترك الحسنات المأمور بها أهم من التوبة من فعل السيئات المنهي عنها، فأكثر الخلق يتركون كثيرا مما أمرهم الله به من أقوال القلوب وأعمالها وأقوال البدن وأعماله، وقد لا يعلمون أن ذلك مما أُمروا به".

[جامع الرسائل ١/ ٢٢٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي بعد آية السجود في الحج:‬
‫	"فرأيت الجمادات كلها قد وصفت بالسجود، واستثنى من العقلاء! فذكرت قول بعضهم:‬
‫ما جَحَد الصامت من أنشأهُ ** ومن ذوي النطق أتى الجحود‬
‫فقلت: إن هذه لقدرة عظيمة، يوهبُ شخص العقل ثم يسلب فائدة "‬


‫[صيد الخاطر]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:-‏" القرآن مما يعلم الناس أنه لم يوجد له نظير مع حرص العرب وغير العرب على معارضته ، فلفظه آية ، ونظمه آية ، وإخباره بالغيوب آية ، وأمره ونهيه آية ، وعظمته وسلطانه على القلوب آية ، وإذا ترجم بغير العربي كانت معانيه آية ، كل ذلك لا يوجد له نظير في العالم "
——————————  ———
‏⁧ ⁩ النبوات(١/ ٥١٦)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الذَّهبي -رحمه الله-:

٭٭ لا أفلح والله من زکَّی نفسه أو أعجبته٠٭٭

  السّیر ١٩٠/٤

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

**من أهم دلائل معرفة اتّصال الأسانید وخُلُوِّها من العلل ، معرفة تواریخ وفاة الرّواة ، وتواریخ هجرتهم ، وارتحالهم بین البلدان٠** 

_قال سفیان الثّوري -رحمه الله-:

٭٭لمّا استعمل الرّوّاة الکذب ، استعملنا لهم التَّاریخ٠٭٭

(الکفایة في علم الرّوایة ص ١١٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

** من أهم دلائل معرفة اتّصال الأسانید وخلوِّها من العلل، معرفة تواریخ وفاة الرُّواة،وتواری  خ هجرتهم وارتحالهم بین البلدان٠**

_قال سفیان الثَّوري -رحمه الله-:

٭٭لمّا استعمل الرُّوّاة الکذب، استعملنا لهم التَّاریخ٠٭٭

(الکفایة في علم الرِّوایة ص ١١٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال أبو سلیمان الضبعي:

٭أخذ بیدي یوما حوشب فقال:
یوشك إن بقیت یا أبا سلیمان  أن لا تلقی مٶنسًا،ویوشك إن بقیت أن لا تری مرشدًا٠

 (سیر السّلف للأصبهاني ص٩٨٦)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الذّهبي رحمه الله:

 *حبُّ ذات الحدیث والعمل به من زاد المعاد،
وحبُّ روایته وعوالیه والتکثُّر بمعرفته وفهمه مذموم مخوف،
فإنَّ کثیرًا من ذلك وبال علی صاحبه٠*

  (السّیر ٢٥٦/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم :

وليس لشفاء القلوب دواء قط أنفع من القرآن ، فإنه شفاؤها التام الكامل الذي لا يغادر فيها سقما إلا أبرأه ؛

ويحفظ عليها صحتها المطلقة ويحميها الحمية التامة من كل مؤذ ومضر .

[زاد المعاد 93/4]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

 *تلاعب الشّیطان بأکثر هذا الخلق کتلاعب الصّبیان بالکرة٠*

   (إغاثة اللّهفان ١٤٧/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة من شدة غیرته علی دین الله کان یُناظر وهو في المنام٠

 _قال:
٭٭وعندي من الرّغبة في طلب العلم وتحقیق هذه الأمور ما أوجب أنِّي کنت أری في منامي ابن سینا وأنا أناظره في هذا المقام وأقول له:
أنتم تزعمون أنّکم عقلاء العالم وأذکیاء الخلق وتقولون مثل هذا الکلام!

  (تلبیس الجهمیة ٢٦٣/٥)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال يوسف بن أسباط   : سمعت سفيان  يقول : 
ما رأيت الزهد في شيء أقل منه في الرئاسة ، ترى الرجل يزهد في المطعم والمشرب والمال والثياب ، فإن نوزع الرئاسة ، حامى عليها ، وعادى.

[ذكره الذهبي في السير ج7]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من علامات صلاح المرأة المسلمة..؟!*

*يقول الإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله- عن المرأة ويستحب القصر منها في أربعة وهي معنوية : *
*‏" لسانها، ويدها، ورجلها، وعينها .*
*فتكون قاصرة الطرف، قصيرة الرجل واللسان عن الخروج وكثرة الكلام، ‏قصيرة اليد عن تناول ما يكره الزوج وعن بذله ".*

حادي الارواح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة طاهر الجزائري الدمشقيىرحمه الله: (إن الإتقان لا حد له، والأغلاط تصحح مع الزمن)
المصدر: التبيان لبعض المباحث المتعلقة بالقرآن على طريق الإتقان (حاشية ص 24).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

وکلّ قول ینفرد به المتأخر عن المتقدِّمین و لم یسبقه إلیه أحد منهم   
فإنّه یکون خطأ ، کما قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: إیّاك أن تتکلّم في مسألة لیس لك فیها إمام٠

  (مجموع الفتاوی ٢٩١/٢١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الشّیخ العثیمین رحمه الله:

**کلُّ خلق فاضل فالقرآن یهدي إلی أعلاه،وکلُّ معاملة حسنة فالقرآن یهدي إلی أحسنها،وکلُّ عبادة مستقیمة فالقرآن یهدي إلی أقومها٠**

  (شرح أصول التّفسیر ص ٤٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الخطیب البغدادي: 

  لیس کلّ من ادّعی العلم أحرزه ٠٠ولا کلّ من انتسب إلیه کان من أهله٠

   (الفقیه والمتفقه ٣٧٦/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله: "
إن المسلمين كثير، ولكن التفرق صيرهم قليلا؟ مستضعفين في الأرض. يشقون لإسعاد غيرهم. ويموتون في سبيل إحياء عدوهم. وانها لخطة من الهوان يأباها أكثر الحيوانات العجماء، فكيف الخلائق العقلاء".

" آثار البشير الإبراهيمي " (4|60)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن عبد البر :
قالوا : أصدق بيتٍ قالته العرب، قول القائل :

*وما حملَتْ من ناقةٍ فَوْقَ ظَهْرِها* 
*أبرَّ وَ أوْفَى ذِمَّةً مــن مُحمـدِ  *

ﷺ 

[ بهجة المجالس (٥٨٧/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال البزّار في الأعلام العلیة ص  ٧٥٨

 إذا أحرم ابن تیمیة بالصّلاة یکاد یخلع القلوب لهیبة إتیانه بتکبیرة الإحرام ، فإذا دخل في الصّلاة ترتعد أعضاٶه حتی یمیل یمنة ویسری٠

  والبزار هو أبو حفص البزار من تلامذة ابن تیمیة، أمّا أبو بکر البزار صاحب المسند فمتقدِّم علیه٠

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الجرجاني:

سألت أبا الحسن الدَّارقطني أن یصنِّف کتابا في ضعفاء المحدِّثین فقال لي:
ألیس عندك کتاب ابن عدي؟
فقلت:نعم
قال:
فیه کفایة لا یزاد علیه٠

  (تاریخ جرجان ص ٢٦٧)

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ حسن
أين انتم من هذا الموضوع
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون توفي ابني عمر*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل 
المعذرة على التاخير 
جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطابي رحمه الله عند شرح حديث سنة الاستوداع : " وجرى ذكر الدين مع الودائع : لأن السفر موضع خوف وخطر ، وقد تصيبه فيه المشقة والتعب ، فيكون سببا لإهمال بعض الأمور المتعلقة بالدين ، فدعا له بالمعونة والتوفيق " انتهى من "معالم السنن" (2/ 258) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ ..
▪قال ابن عبد الهادي  : 
من براهين المحق :
 أن يكون عدلا في مدحه .. عدلا في ذمه
 لا يحمله الهوى عند وجود المراد على الافراط في المدح
 ولا يحمله الهوى عند تعذر المقصود على نسيان الفضائل والمناقب وتعديد المساوئ والمثالب  .
..............................
"العقود الدرية" (ص 332)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

  من فسّر القرآن أو الحدیث وتأوّله علی غیر التّفسیر المعروف عن الصّحابة والتَّابعین،
فهو مفترِِ علی الله، ملحد في آیات الله،محرِّف للکلم عن مواضعه٠
وهذا فتح لباب الزندقة والإلحاد،وهو معلوم البطلان بالاضرار من دین الإسلام٠إھ 

  (مجموع الفتاوی ٢٤٣/١٣)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

* أذکار النّوم عند أهل الحدیث٠*

_قال ابن بطة:
أستعمل عند منامي أربعین حدیثًا رُویت عن رسول اللهﷺ.

(طبقات الحنابلة ١٤٦/٢)

_وقال ابن القیّم رحمه الله:
فإذا أخذوا مضاجعهم أتوابأذکار النّوم الواردة في السنّة،وهي کثیرة تبلغ نحوًا من أربعین٠

(طریق الهجرتین ٢٠٤/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال ابن الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:


٭إذا انضافت الأقوال الباطلة،
٭إلی الظُّنون الکاذبة،
٭وأعانتها الأهواء الغالبة،
٭٭٭فلا تسأل عن تبدیل الدِّین بعد ذلك٠

 (إغاثة اللّهفان ١٤٦/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال سفیان الثوري رحمه الله:

*لا نزال نتعلّم ما وجدنا من یعلِّمنا٠*

 (الکامل لابن عدي ١٤٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الذهبي - رحمه الله تعالى -  :

*« سنة الله في كل من ازدرى العلماء بقي حقيرًا » .*

[ تاريخ الإسلام (١٣/ ٢٥٦ ) ]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:

*ولو کان من یهِم من المصنِّفین یُترَك ، لما سلِم أحد٠*

  (لسان المیزان ٤٠١/١)
فکلُُّ یُٶخذ من قوله ویُرد٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية:(وأما أحاديث سبب النزول،فغالبها مرسل ليس بمسند ولهذا قال الإمام أحمد:ثلاث علوم لا إسناد لها وفي لفظ:ليس لها أصل:التفسير والمغازي والملاحم. يعني:أحاديثها مرسلة)

‏منهاج السنة(325/4)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن علان رحمه الله:

التّوفیق عزیز جدًّا ، لذا لم یذکر في القرآن إلاّ مرّة واحدة في قوله ﷻ:
﴿وماتوفیقي إلاّبالله﴾

  (دلیل الفالحین ٢١/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال النّخعي رحمه الله:

لو رأیت الصحابة یتوضّٶون إلی الکوعین،لتوضّأت کذلك وأنا أقرٶها 
﴿إلی المرافق﴾،
ذلك لأنّهم لا یُتَّهمون في ترك السنن وهم أرباب العلم٠

  (الجامع١١٨)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

تکفّل الله لمن قرأ القرآن وعمل بما فیه،أن لا یضل في الدّنیا ولا یشقی في الآخرة٠

(مفتاح دار السّعادة ٥٨/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم:

٭٭کلمة التّوحید٭٭
لأجلها نُصِبت الموازین،ووضعت الدّواوین،وقام سوق الجنّة والنّار،وبها انقسمت الخلیقة إلی المٶمنین والکفار والأبرار والفجّار،فهي منشأ الخلق،والأمر،وا  لثّواب،والعقاب،

وهي الحق التي خُلِقت له الخلیقة وعنها وعن حقوقها السّٶال والحساب،وعلیها یقع الثّواب والعِقاب،

وعلیها نُصِبت القِبلة،وعلیها أسِّست المِلَّة،ولأجله  ا جرِّدت سیوف الجهاد،

وهي حقُّ الله علی جمیع العباد،فهي کلمة الإسلام،ومفتاح دار السّلام،وعنها یُسأل الأوّلون والآخرون٠


  (زاد المعاد ٢٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله  :

إذا نظرت حال أكثر الناس *وجدتهم ..... ينظرون في حقهم على الله , و لا ينظرون في حق الله عليهم* 
و من هاهنا إنقطعوا عن الله و حجبت قلوبهم عن معرفته و محبته و الشوق إلى لقائه و التنعم بذكره و هذا غاية جهل الإنسان بربه , و بنفسه

إغاثة اللهفان  1 / 152

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــــال سَهل بن عَبدالله التستــري -رحمه اللّه- :
‏"ما أحدث أحدٌ في العـــــلم شيئاً إلَّا سُئِلَ عنه يوم القيامة، فإن وافق السنّة سلِم وإلاّ فلا ".
‏الفَتـح (٢٩٠/١٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قَالَ ابنُ حَجْر  رحمَهُ اللَّهُ تعالَى :

"كلُّ داعٍ يُستجابُ له لكنْ تتنَّوع الإجَابة؛ فتارةً تقعُ بعينِ ما دعا بهِ وتارةً بِعوضِهِ." 

فتح الباري ١١ / ٩٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ⁧‎ابن القيم⁩ رحمه الله - : 
 فعلامةُ السعادة: أن تكون حسنات العبد خلف ظهره، وسيئاته نصب عينيه
 وعلامةُ الشقاوة: أن يجعل حسناته نصب عينيه، وسيئاته خلف ظهره.

مفتاح دار السعادة 259/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:
  إن الدّين يُسر ، عقّده الناس؛
 طائفة بجهلهم وطائفة بتعنتهم!

سلسلة الهدى والنور ( ٣٢٧ )

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_سأل رجل المعافی بن عمران:
*أیّهما أحبُّ إلیك أقوم أصلِّي اللّیل کلَّه،أو أکتب الحدیث؟
فقال:
 حدیث تکتبه أحبَّ إليَّ من قیامك من أوَّل اللّیل إلی آخره٠*

  (الجامع لابن عبد البر ١١١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

*قالﷻ
﴿﴿الذین أنعم الله علیهم من النّبیین والصّدّیقین والشُّهداء والصّالحین﴾﴾ 

  _قال سفیان ابن عیینة:
الصّالحون: ٭٭هم أصحاب الحدیث٭٭

  (ذم الکلام للهروي١٤٣/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحمد بن حنبل: حدثنا يزيد حدثنا جرير بن عثمان قال: سمعت أشياخنا أو بعض أشياخنا أن أبا الدرداء قال:

"ان من فقه العبد أن يتعاهد إيمانه وما نقص منه،
ومن فقه العبد أن يعلم أيزداد الإيمان أم ينقص،
وإن من فقه الرجل أن يعلم نزعات الشيطان أنى تأتيه".

[مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية:٢٢٤/٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: "أبو المعالي مع فرط ذكائه وحرصه على العلم وعلو قدره في فنه كان قليل المعرفة بالآثار النبوية، ولعله لم يطالع الموطأ بحال حتى يعلم ما فيه، فإنه لم يكن له بالصحيحين البخاري ومسلم وسنن أبي داود والنسائي والترمذي وأمثال هذه السنن علم أصلا، فكيف بالموطأ ونحوه؟
"الفتاوى الكبرى" (٦/ ٦١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر   رحمه الله:

أعيذك أن تتورط في هذا ‎#الشر الذي نجاهد جميعا في دفع الناس عنه، 

وهو أخذ الأقوال بلا بينة، وبلا حجة، وبلا برهان.

 جمهرة المقالات | ج١ ص٥٨٢ | ط مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام الزّهري رحمه الله:

استکثروا من شيء لا تمسّه النّار،
قیل:ماهو؟
قال:المعروف٠

  (البدایة والنهایة ٣٦٢/٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال سفیان الثّوري رحمه الله:

إذا رأیت الشّاب یتکلّم عند المشایخ وإن کان قد بلغ من العلم مبلغًا فآیس من خیره فإنّه قلیل الحیاء٠

   (المدخل إلی السّنن للبیهقي:٨١٣/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

 *فمن بنی الکلام في العلم:
 الأصول والفروع،
 علی الکتاب والسنّة
 والآثار المأثورة عن السّابقین،
 فقد أصاب طریق النّبوّة٠

   (مجموع الفتاوی٣٦٣/١٠)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:

المرء إذا رأی صاحبه مهموما استُحِبَّ له أن یُحدِّثه بما یزیل همّه،ویُطیِّب نفسه، لقول عمر بن الخطّاب رضي الله عنه:

*لأقولنَّ شیئًا یُضحك النَّبيَّﷺ٠*

  (فتح الباري٣٦٣/٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله:

أفضل المسلمین رجل أحیا سنّة من سنن الرّسول ﷺ قد أُمِیتت ، فاصبروا یا أصحاب السّنن رحمکم الله فإنّکم أقلُّ النَّاس٠

  (الجامع لآخلاق الرّاوي آداب السّامع ١٢٢/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭٭لا نجاة لنا من هذا التِّيه الذي نحن فیه،والعذاب المُنوَّع الذي نذوقه  ونقاسیه،
إلاَّ بالرّجوع إلی القرآن:إلی علمه وهدیه،والتّفقُّ  ه فیه،وبناء العقائد والأحکام والآداب علیه،والتّفقُّه فیه وفي السنَّة النَّبویّةوشرحه وبیانه،والاستعا  نة علی ذلك بإخلاص القصد وصحّة الفهم،والاعتضاد  بأنظار العلماء الرّاسخین والاهتداء بهدیهم في الفهم عن ربِّ العالمین٠٭٭٭

 _ مجالس التّذکیر من کلام الحکیم الخبیر لابن بادیس(٢٥٢)٠

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن المُلقِّن في التّوضیح (٥٢٤/١) واصفًا سمات النَّبيﷺ:

٭٭٭من حسن لطفهﷺ أنَّه لم یٶاخذ أحدًا بما فعل ولکن یُعرِض،وهکذا کان دأبه ﷺ .٭٭٭

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

*وقوله تعالی:
﴿إذ تلقّونه بألسنتکم وتقولون بأفواهکم ما لیس لکم به علم﴾
فهذا بیان لسبب العذاب وهو تلقِّي الباطل بالألسنة،والقول بالأفواه،
وهما نوعان محرَّمان:
-القول بالباطل
-والقول بلا علم٠

  (مجموع الفتاوی٣٣١/١٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله:

کان عطاء بن أبي رباح أرضی النّاس عند النّاس ، وماکان یشهد مجلسه إلاَّ سبعة أو ثمانیة٠

  (تاریخ أبي زرعة الدِّمشقي ٤٤٩/١)

فالکثرة لیست معیارًا في معرفة المحق والمبطل٠

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭قال اللهﷻ:
﴿وأوحینا إلی أمِّ موسی أن أرضعیه فإذا خفت علیه فألقیه في الیمِّ ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنّا رادّوه إلیك وجاعلوه من المرسلین﴾

  _قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله:

ومن فصاحة القرآن أنّ الله تعالی جلَّ ذِکره ذکر في آیة واحدة:
أمرین،ونهیین،وخ  برین،وبشارتین٠

  (الجامع لأحکام القرآن ٧٦/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

المُتمسِّکون بالإسلام المحض الخالص عن الشّوب هم 
٭أهل السنّة والجماعة٭

  (العقیدة الواسطیة ١٣٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال لسان الدّين بن الخطيب*:

*العربُ لم تفتخِرْ قطُّ بذهبٍ يُجمَع، ولا ذُخرٍ يُرفَع ولا قصرٍ يُبنى*
‏ *إنما فخرُها*:
‏ *عدوٌّ يُغلَب، وثناءٌ يُجلَب، وجُزُرٌ تُنحَر، وحديثٌ يُذكَر، وجُودٌ على الفاقةِ، وسماحةٌ بِحَسَبِ الطّاقة*.

‏

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال أحمد بن سنان:

-لیس في الدّنیا مبتدع إلاّ وهو یُبغِض أهل الحدیث ،
وإذا ابتدع الرّجل بدعة نُزِعت حلاوة الحدیث من قلبه٠

  (ذم الکلام ٢٢٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الإمام سفیان الثوري رحمه الله:

الإسناد سلاح المُٶمن،فمن لم یکن له سلاح بأيِّ شيءِِ یقاتل٠

  (الضُّعفاء لأبي زرعة الرّازي)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

* فائدة نفیسة:

_قول أبي سفیان لمّا أصیب المسلمون في غزوة أحد:

٭أفي القوم محمّد؟
٭أفي القوم ابن أبي قُحافة؟
٭أفي القوم ابن الخطّاب؟

_قال المحدِّث الکشمیري -رحمه الله-:
فیه أنّ الکفّار أیضًا کانوا یعرفون أنَّ الفضل بینهم بهذا التّرتیب٠

 (فیض الباري علی صحیح البخاري٣٥/٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

وکلُّ من اتّخذ شیخًا أو عالمًا متبوعًا في کلِّ مایقوله ویفعله ، یُوالي علی موافقته ویُعادي علی مخالفته غیر رسول الله ﷺ فهو مُبتدع ضال٠

  (الجامع ٤٦٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم الظاهري: "وليكثر من قول لا إله إلا الله، فإنها ألفاظ تتم بحركة اللسان دون حركة الشفتين، فلا يشعر بذلك الجليس". 

رسائل ابن حزم (3/  150).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

*خطب الحسن بن علي امرأة !!

_فقیل له:إنّها تری رأي الخوارج ولا عیب فیها غیره ،
 فقال رضي الله عنه:أکره أن أضمَّ إلی صدري جمرة من جهنَّم٠

(طبقات بن سعد ٢٦١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

*العبرة بمن تتزوّج*

_قال الإمام الشّافعي رحمه الله:
أقمت أربعین سنة أسأل إخواني الّذین تزوّجوا عن أحوالهم في تزویجهم ، فما منهم أحد قال:أنّه رأی خیرا!!

وقال سمعت بعض أصحابي ممن أثق به قال:
تزوّجت لأصون دیني فذهب دیني ودین أمّي ودین جیراني!!!

  (مناقب الشّافعي للبیهقي ص ١٩٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

كان السلف يقولون احذروا من الناس صنفين  صاحب هوى قد فتنه هواه وصاحب دنيا أعمته دنياه 

" اقتضاء الصراط" (١/١١٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

فلا تزول الفتنة عن القلب إلاّ إذا کان دین العبد کلُّه لله٠

 (مجموع الفتاوی٥٤٥/١٠)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

ما سُلِبت النِّعم إلاّ بترك تقوی الله،والإساءة إلی النَّاس٠

(أحکام أهل الذِّمة ٨٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*- قَالَ ابن السُعدي - رَحِمَهُ اللهِ -* 

« إذا ذهب الدين فبأي شيء تفرح ، وإذا خسرت الأخلاق الفاضلة فبأي سلعة تربُّح »


 الفواكه الشهية || ٢٠٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام القرافي (ت٦٨٤ھ):

قول الفقهاء:
القربة المتعدية أفضل من القاصرة لايصح
لأن الإيمان والمعرفة أفضل من التصدق بدرهم.
*وإنما الفضل على قدر المصالح الناشئة من القربات.*

الذخيرة (ج١٣\ص٣٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان الإمام أحمد - رحمه اللّه - يقول:

*"إذا ذكرت الموت هان عليّ كل أمر الدنيا، إنما هو طعام دون طعام، ولباس دون لباس، وإنها أيام قليلة".*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

سير أعلام النبلاء (١١/ ٢١٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن کثیر رحمه الله:

**والله٠٠٠
ماعزَّ ذو باطلِِ قط ولو طلع القمر من جبینه،
ولا ذلَّ ذو حقِّ قط ولو أصفق العالم علیه٠

 ( البدایة والنّهایة ٤٠١/١٠)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال مطرف بن عبد الله لبعض أصحابه:

  یا أبا فلان إذا کانت لك إليَّ حاجة فلا تُکلِّمني فیها،ولکن أُکتبها إليَّ في رقعة،فإنِّي أکره أن أری في وجه صاحبي ذلَّ السّٶال٠

  (حلیة الأولیاء ٢١١/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

خطب النَّبيُّﷺ الصّحابة ذات یوم فلمّا قرب غروب الشَّمس قال:

﴿﴿ألا إنّه لم یبق من الدّنیا فیما مضی منها إلاَّ کما بقي من یومکم هذا فیما مضی منه٠﴾﴾
(رواه التِّرمذي ٢١٩١)

 _ قال ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

فلیتأمّل العاقل النّاصح لنفسه هذا الحدیث ولیعلم أيُّ شيءِِ حصل له هذا الوقت الذي قد بقيَ من الدُّنیا بأسرها ولیعلم أنّه في غرور وأضغاث أحلام وأنّه قد باع سعادة الأبد والنّعیم المقیم بحظِِّ خسیس لا یساوي شيء٠

  (الوابل الصّیّب ٥٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

الله أکبر٠٠٠
_قال العلاّمة الشّوکاني رحمه الله:

٭٭أنا قد أخذت العلم بلا ثمن ، فأرید إنفاقه کذلك٠٭٭

  (البدر الطّالع ٢١٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏"في*عمري*إلى ساعتي هذه، لم أدعُ أحدًا قط في أصول الدين إلى مذهب حنبلي وغير حنبلي، ولا انتصرت لذلك، ولا أذكره*في*كلامي، ولا أذكر إلا ما اتفق عليه سلف الأمة وأئمتها"*

مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية ٢٢٩/٣

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

﴿یُقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارق ورتِّل کما کنت تُرتِّل في  الدّنیا فإنَّ منزلك عند آخر آیة تقرأها﴾

_قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:
فلو أنَّ الفکر عمل في هذا حقَّ العمل ، حفظ القرآن عاجلاً٠

(صید الخاطر ٢٨٣)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام الذّهبي رحمه الله:

_قال أیّوب بن المتوکّل:
کان الخلیل أحمد بن الفراهیدي إذا أفاد إنسانًا شیئًا لم یُرِهِ بأنَّه أفاده  
وإن استفاد من أحدِِ شیئًا أراه بأنَّه استفاد منه٠

( السّیر ٤٣١/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

:
✒يقول الجاحظ: "ليعلم أن لفظه أي الكاتب أقرب نسبا منه من ابنه، وحركته أمس به رحما من ولده، ولذلك تجد فتنة الرجل بشعره وفتنته بكلامه وكتبه فوق فتنته بجميع نعمه".
كتاب الحيوان: 1/19.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
فائدة:
*(هل حجرة النبي أفضل أم الكعبة)؟*

قال ابن عقيل: سألني سائل أيما أفضل حجرة النبي أم الكعبة؟
فقلت: إن أردت مجرد الحجرة فالكعبة أفضل،
*وإن أردت وهو فيها، فلا والله ولا العرش وحملته ولا جنة عدن ولا الأفلاك الدائرة؛ لأن بالحجرة جسدا لو وزن بالكونين لرجح.*

بدائع الفوائد (٣ /٦٥٥).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭٭تعظیما لأحادیث رسول اللهﷺ٭٭٭
         وشرف أهل الحدیث٠٠٠

جاء سهل بن عبد الله التستري إلی أبي داود السجستاني،
وقال:یا أبا داود إنّ لي إلیك حاجة،
قال:وماهي؟
قال:تقضیها؟
قال:قضیتها مع الإمکان،
قال:أخرج إليّ لسانك الذي حدّثت به أحادیث رسول اللهﷺ حتّی أُقبِّله فأخرج إلیه لسانه فقبّله٠

  (ذم الکلام للهروي١٧٤/٦)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال سفیان الثّوري رحمه الله:

لا أعلم من العبادة شيئا أفضل من أن تعلِّم النّاس العلم٠

  (جامع بیان العلم ٢١١/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد :

قلت لأبي یومًا : أوصني یا أبت
فقال : یا بنيّ إِنوِ الخیر ، فإنَّك لا تزال بخیر مانویت الخیر٠

( المناقب ٢٧٤)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الشّیخ عبد الحمید بن بادیس رحمه الله:

ما کنَّا لنترك أدلّة ٭الکتاب والسُّنَّة الصَّریحة٭ لرأيِ أحدِِ کائنًا من کان٠

 (الآثار ٤٥٠/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال سفیان بن عیینة رحمه الله:

أنا أحقُّ بالبکاء من الحُطَیئة ،  هو یبکي علی الشِّعر ٠٠
وأنا أبکي علی الحدیث٠

  (ذم الکلام للهروي ١٤٤/٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

/مضی علی رحیله رحمه الله(٧١٣) سنة ولم یأتوا بشيء!/

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

أناأمهل من خالفني ثلاث سنین ، فإن جاء بحرفِِ واحد ثابت عن القرون الثّلاثة:
الصحابة والتّابعین وتابعیهم یُناقض حرفًا ممّا قلته وذکرته عنهم في 
الواسطیّة رجعت عن ذلك٠

 (جامع المسائل ١٩٢/٨)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن عیینة رحمه الله:

ما یکره العبد خیر له ممّا یحب ، لأنَّ ما یکرهه یُهیِّجه علی الدّعاء ،
وما یُحب یُلهیه عنه٠

  الفرج بعد الشِّدَّة/لابن أبي الدُّنیا ٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✏
قال الحافظ محمد بن عبدالواحد الدَّقّاق الأصبهاني -رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته- بعد أن جاوز الثمانين في رسالته التي كتبها في وصف حاله وأمر شيوخه وأهل عصره 

[ *وليس عندي شيءٌ أرجى من كثرة ما كتبت من الصَّلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه كما يحبُّ ربُّنا ويرضى وفوق الرضا* ] 

الرسالة، ت: عبدالرحمن بن حسن قائد، ص٣٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة الواعظ ابن الجوزي :
‏" اصبروا ، فلا بد للشبهات أن ترفع رأسها في بعض الأوقات ، وإن كانت مدموغة ، وللباطل جولة ، وللحق صولة ". {صيد الخاطر ص:195.}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأمير الصنعاني - رحمه الله -:

"وحقيقة المِراء : طَعنُك في كلام غيرك لإظهار خلل فيه ، لغير غرض سوى تحقير قائله ، وإظهار مَزِيَّتك عليه".

سبل السلام (4/ 196)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_کلُّ من اعتقد مذهبًا فإلی صاحب مقالته الّتي أحدثها یُنسب... 

٭٭٭إلاَّ أصحاب الحدیث ، فإنَّ صاحب مقالتهم رسول اللهﷺ فهم إلیه ینتسبون ، وإلی علمه یستندون ، وبه یستدلّون ، وإلیه یفزعون ، وبرأیه یقتدون ، وبذلك یفتخرون ، فمن یُوازیهم في شرف الذِّکر ، ویُباهیهم في ساحة الفخر٠٭٭٭

  (أصول الاعتقاد للالکائي ص ١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:

بركة الرجل : " تعليمه للخير حيث حل ونصحه لكل من اجتمع به ".

{رسالته إلى أحد إخوانه (صـ٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن العربي المالكي سمعت بعض أشياخي يقولون : "  إبراهيم الّذي جاد بمالِه لِلضِّيفان ،وبِبدنِه  لِلنِّيران ،وبقلبِه لِلرّحمانِ ،وبِولدِه للقُرْبانِ" 

الأحكام الصّغرى لابن العربي ١/٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼‏قال⁧‫ ابن الجوزي‬⁩ رحمه ﷲ :

*" السلف كانوا يُنفِّرون من أدنى بدعة ، ويَهجرون عليها ؛ تمسّكاً بالسنة " .*

*إلى أن قال : " على هذا كان أشياخنا ، فأما في زماننا فقد اصطلح الذئب والغنم !! " .*


 تلبيس إبليس ٨٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

٦◼‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*" لَيْسَ الْفَضْلُ بِكَثْرَةِ الِاجْتِهَادِ ، وَلَكِنْ بِالْهُدَى وَالسَّدَادِ ، كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْأَثَرِ : ( مَا ازْدَادَ مُبْتَدِعٌ اجْتِهَادًا إلَّا ازْدَادَ مِنْ اللَّهِ بُعْدًا ) " .*


 الفتاوى الكبرىٰ ٦١٧/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في أثناء رده على الأشاعرة :
[ *البدع تكون في أولها شبراً ، ثم تكثر في الأتباع حتى تصير أذرعاً وأميالاً وفراسخ !!*]

مجموع الفتاوى (٨/ ٤٢٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الحافظ الذّهبي رحمه الله:

وکذا سنّة الله في کلّ من ازدری من العلماء بقي حقیرًا٠

  (تاریخ الإسلام ٢٥٦/١٣)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن بطّال رحمه الله:

المداراة من أخلاق المٶمنین وهي:
خفض الجناح للنّاس ، ولین الکلمة ، وترك الإغلاظ لهم في القول ،

وذلك من أقوی أسباب الألفة٠

  (فتح الباری/ ابن حجر ٥٢٨/١٠)

----------


## نور وليد

قال - الحميدى سمعت الشافعى يقول - كنت يتيما فى حجر امى و لم يكن لها ما تعطينى للمعلم و كان المعلم قد رضى منى ان اقوم على الصبيان اذا غاب و اخفف عنه

سير اعلام النبلاء - 11/10

----------


## نور وليد

قال الخلال - حدثنا محمد بن على حدثنا العباس بن ابى طالب سمعت ابراهيم بن شماس قال - كنت اعرف احمد بن حنبل و هو غلام  و هو يحى الليل

سير اعلام النبلاء 228/11

----------


## نور وليد

قال عمر بن محمد بن رجاء حدثنا عبدالله بن احمد
قال - لما قدم ابوزرعة نزل عند ابى فكان كثير المذاكرة له فسمعت ابى يوما يقول - ما صليت اليوم غير الفريضة استاثرت بمذاكرة ابى زرعة على نوافلى

سير اعلام النبلاء - 228/11

----------


## نور وليد

قال صالح - ابن الامام احمد بن حنيل - قال لى ابى - كانت امك فى الغلاء تغزل غزلا دقيقا فتبيع الاستار بدرهمين او نحوه فكان ذلك قوتنا

سير اعلام النبلاء - 324/11

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن قيم قال لي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله مرة العوارض والمحن هي كالحر والبرد فإذا علم العبد أنه لا بد منهما لم يغضب لورودهما ولم يغتم لذلك ولم يحزن.

  "مدارج السالكين"

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال إیاس بن معاویة رحمه الله :

امتحنت خِصال الرِّجال فوجدت أشرفها:
﴿صدق اللّسان﴾ فمن عُدِمَ فضیلة الصِّدق فقد فُجِع بأکرمِ أخلاقِه٠

  (تهذیب الکمال ٤١٣/٣)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال عبد الرّحمن بن مهدي رحمه الله :

کنَّا نأتي الرّجل لا نرید علمه ، لیس إلاَّ أن نتعلّم من هدیه وسمته وذله٠

( الآداب الشّرعیة ١٤٩/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

ذکر ابن مُفلح في الآداب الشّرعیّة (٣٥/٢)

_عن الحسن بن ثواب قال:

قال لي أحمد بن حنبل: ماأعلم النّاس في زمان  أحوج منهم إلی طلب علم الحدیث من هذا الزّمان!قلت: ولما؟
 قال:ظهرت بِدع،فمن لم یکن عنده حدیث وقع فیها٠

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الفضیل بن عیاض:

٭٭٭إنّما الفقیه الذي أنطقته الخشیة،وأسکتته الخشیة،إن قال قال بالکتاب والسُّنَّة،وإن سکت سکت بالکتاب والسُّنَّة وإن اشتبه علیه شيء وقف عنده ورده إلی عالمه٠٭٭٭

  (طبقات الحنابلة ١٥٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إسرائيل هو: نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام
ومعناتها: عبدالله 

 تفسير ابن كثير  (٢٤٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول السبكي:
الأظهر أن المقرئ لايدخل في اسم العلماء، وإن عرف وجوه القراءات وطرقها وتجويدها أتم معرفة.
وعلل قبل ذلك فقال: [لأن] جملته راجع إلى الألفاظ، ولا يتعلق بشي من المعاني، والمقصود من العلوم المعنى لا اللفظ.
الابتهاج | كتاب الوصايا | ص٣٨١

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ أبن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
أن بعض أهل الإصلاح في البلاد التي ليست مما قوي فيها الإسلام يبدع ويفسق بعضهم بعضاً، ولو أنهم اتفقوا وإذا اختلفوا اتسعت صدورهم في الخلاف الذي يسوغ فيه الخلاف وكانوا يداً واحدة، لصلحت الأمة، ولكن إذا رأت الأمة أن				أهل الصلاح والاستقامة بينهم هذا الحقد والخلاف في مسائل الدين، فستضرب صفحاً عنهم وعما عندهم من خير وهدى، بل يمكن أن يحدث ركوس ونكوس وهذا ماحدث والعياذ بالله، فترى الشاب يدخل في الاستقامة على أن الدين خير وهدى وانشراح صدر وقلب مطمئن ثم يرى مايرى من المستقيمين من خلاف حاد وشحناء وبغضاء فيترك الاستقامة لأنه ماوجد ماطلبه.[شرح الاربعين النووية]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

  لیس کلُّ من فقّهه الله في الدّین قد أراد به خیرا ، لابدّ مع الفقه 
في الدّین من العمل ، فالفقه في الدّین شرط في حصولِ الفلاح٠

 (الصفدیة ٢٦٦/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭٭خیر دخائر المرء لدنیاه ذکر جمیل ، ولآخِرته ثواب جزیل٠٭٭٭

(سیر أعلام النبلاء ٣٩٨/١٩)

----------


## نور وليد

قال - العلامة المفسر السعدى - رحمه الله -
فى تفسير قوله تعالى - الله الصمد -
اى المقصود فى جميع الحوائج فاهل العالم العلوى و السفلى مفتقرون اليه غاية الافتقار يسالونه حوائجهم ويرغبون اليه فى مهماتهم لانه الكامل فى اوصافه

تفسير السعدى- ص/ 2000 طبعة دار ابن الجوزى

----------


## نور وليد

قال - الربيع 
سمعت الشافعى يقول
طلب العلم افضل من صلاة النافلة

الاداب الشرعية لابن مفلح ج 2 /34

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⭕ ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

*فصاحب الهوى يأمره هواه ، ويدعوه فيتبعه كما تتبع حركات الجوارح إرادة القلب*.

 مجموع الفتاوى (٣٣٢/١٨)

----------


## نور وليد

قال الامام العلامة ابن العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى-
- و الذين اذا انفقوا - شامل للانفاق على العيال و الانفاق فى سبيل الله و فى الزكوات و الصدقات و الانفاق فى وجوه الخير

تفسير سورة الفرقان للعلامة ابن العثيمين الاية/67 - ص/279

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام سفیان الثّوري رحمه الله:

٭٭٭ما کُفیت المسألة والفتیا فاغتنم ذلك ، ولا تُنافسهم وإیَّاك أن تکون ممن یُحِبُّ أن یُعمل بقوله، أو یُنشر قوله أو یُسمع منه٠٭٭٭

  (الجرح والتّعدیل لابن أبي حاتم ٨٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
الحاجة إلي الهدى أعظم من الحاجة إلي النصر والرزق، بل لا نسبة بينهما
 جامع الرسائل ( 1/100 )

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال العلاّمة المعلِّمي الیماني رحمه الله:

من کرِه الحقَّ واستسلم للهوی، 
فإنّما یستحق أن یزیده الله تعالی ضلالا٠

 (آثار المعلّمي ٣٠٤/١١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال المزني رحمه الله:

سمعت الشّافعيّ یقول:
٭٭من تعلّم القرآن عظمت قیمته،
٭٭ومن نظر في الفقه نبل قدره،
٭٭ومن کتب الحدیث قوِیت حجّته٠

 (رواه الخطیب في شرف أصحاب الحدیث ٦٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
(كُلُ من أفاد غيره إفادة دينية هو شيخهُ فيها؛ وكلُ ميتٍ وصل إلى الإنسان من أقواله وأعماله وآثاره ما انتفع به في دينه فهو شيخه من هذه الجهة؛ فسلف الأمة شيوخ الخلفاء قرنًا بعد قرن).

مجموع الفتاوى (٥١٢/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلماء: والصواب للضيف أن لا يمتنع مما أراده المضيف؛ من تعجيل طعام و"تكثيره"، إلا أن يعلم أنه يتكلف ما يَشُقُّ عليه حياءً منه؛ فيمنعه برفق، ومتى شك = لم يعترض عليه!
النووي | شرح مسلم (١٨/١٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي عن اللغويين : 

(قد عُدموا في زمننا هذا ، فتجدُ الفقيه لايدري لغة الفقهِ ، والمقرئُ لايفهم لُغة القرآن ، والمحدث لا يعتني بلغة الكتاب والسنة ، ليفهم الخطاب )

زغل العلم ص٨٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ومعظم العمايات في مسائل الفقه من ترك الأولين تفصيل أمور كانت بينة عندهم.*

(الجويني، نهاية المطلب، ٥/١٨٥).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ کان وکیع بن الجرّاح -رحمه الله- یبتدیء قبل أن یُحدِّث فیقول:

* ماهنالك إلاّ عفوه ، ولا نعیش إلاّ في ستره ، ولو کُشِف الغطاء لکُشِف عن أمرِِ عظیم٠*

 (سیر أعلام النُّبلاء ٩٢/١٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله :

٭٭٭أیّام الدُّنیا کأحلام نومِِ أو کظِلِِّ زائل ، 
إن أضحکت قلیلاً ، أبکت کثیرًا ،
وإن سرّت یومًا أو أیّامًا ساءت أشهرًا وأعوامًا٠٭٭٭

 (عدّة الصّابرین ص ٣٢٦)
  ٠ولله درّك یا ابن القیّم٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة السعدي يرحمه الله:
‏ " *مجلس علم تجلسه خير لك من ‏الدنيا وما فيها، وفائدة تستفيدها وتنتفع بها لا شيء يزنها ويساويها"* 

‏اللفواكه الشهية/١٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *واللهُ سبحانه وتعالى جعل مما يُعاقب به الناسَ على الذنوب : سَلْب الهُدى ؛ والعلم النافع* .


[ الفتاوى (١٥٢/١٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال العلامة القرطبي رحمه الله :

ومن حُرمته [ أي : القرآن ] 
ألا يُكتبَ على الأرضِ، ولا على حائطٍ كما يُفعلُ بهذه المساجد المُحْدَثَة! 

[الجامع لإحكام القرآن للعلامة القرطبي (١-٢٤)]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

کُلَّما کان الرَّجل أعظم إخلاصًا ، کانت شفاعة الرّسول أقرب إلیه٠

  (مجموع الفتاوی ٥٢٨/١١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الخطیب البغدادي رحمه الله :

المعرفة بالحدیث لیست تلقینًا وإنّما هو علم یُحدِثُه الله في القلب أشبه الأشیاء بعلم الحدیث معرفة الصّرف ونقد الدَّنانیر والدَّراهم،
فإنَّه لا یعرِف جودة الدّینار والدّراهم بِلَونِِ ولا مسِِّ ولا طراوة ولا دنس ولا نقش ولا صفة تعود إلی صِغر أو کبر ولا إلی ضیقِِ أو سعة،
وإنّما یعرِفه النَّاقد عند المُعاینة،فیعرِ  ف البهرج والزَّائف والخالِص والمغشوش،وکذلك تمییز الحدیث فإنَّه علم یخلقه الله تعالی في القلب بعد طول  الممارسة له والاعتناء به٠

  (الجامع ٢٥٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎الحسن_البصري رحمه الله :

ابكِ في ساعاتِ الخلوة لعل مولاك يطَّلِعُ عليك، فيرحم عبرتك، فتكون من الفائزين.

[ الرِّقة والبكاء (٥٥) ].
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

وكم من بلية نزلت بمعظِّم القدر، فما زاده ذلك إلا تسليمًا ورضى فهناك يبين معنى قوله تعالى : ( رَّضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ) ☜ وهنا يظهر قدر قوة الإيمان لا في ركعات.

⇦  قال الحسن البصري :
استوى الناس في العافية، فإذا نزل البلاء تباينوا.

صيد الخاطر (٢٦١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(قال ابن عبد الهادي: حدثنا شيخُنا شهاب الدين بن زيد: أنّ زوجته -أي: ابن رجب الحنبلي- مرَّة دخلت الحمّام وتزيَّنت، ثم جاءته فلم يلتفت إليها -لشُغلهِ بالعلم والكتب-، فقالت: ما يريد الواحد منكم إلا من يتركه مثل الكلب! وقامت وخَلّته).

الجوهر المنضد في طبقات متأخري أصحاب أحمد | لابن عبد الهادي (ص 52)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالي:-*

*‏" إنّما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاءً ولا شكورًا"*

* قال ابن تيميه رحمه الله تعالى:*

*مَنْ طلب من الفقراء الدعاء أو الثناء خرج من هذه الآية.*

الفتاوي 111/11

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لابن عقيل: أسمع وصية الله عزَّ وجلَّ يقول: ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ وأسمع النَّاس يعدُّون من يُظهر خلاف ما يبطن منافقًا، فكيف لي بطاعة الله تعالى، والتَّخلُّص من النِّفاق؟ فقال: النِّفاق هو: إظهار الجميل وإبطان القبيح، وإضمار الشَّر مع إظهار الخير لإيقاع الشَّر. والذي تضمنته الآية: إظهار الحسن في مقابلة القبيح لاستدعاء الحسن [863] ((غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب)) للسفاريني (1/208-209). .

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

**لمّا أُدخِل شیخ الإسلام السِّجن بمصر، ابتهل أخوه شرف الدِّین ودعا علیهم،

 فمنعه شیخ الإسلام وقال:

 بل قل : اللَّهم هب لهم نورًا یهتدون به إلی الحق٠**

( ذیل طبقات الحنابلة ٥١٢/٤)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

**وأمّا الغدرُ فإنَّ الرُّسُلَ لا تغدِر أصلاً٠٠٠
إذِ الغدرُ قرینُ الکذب٠**

( العقیدة الأصفهانیة ١٤٨)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال ابن السعدي رحمه الله:

٭٭ الحي٭٭ الجامع لصفات الذّات٠
و٭٭القیُّوم٭٭ال  جامع لصفات الأفعال٠

( تفسیر السّعدي ٩٤٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" قال الإمام أبو بكر بن عياش ١٩٣ ھ "

= أهل السنة يموتون ويحيا ذكرهم وأهل البدع يموتون ويموت ذكرهم، لأن أهل السنة أحيوا ماجاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان لهم نصيبٌ من قوله  ورفعنا لك ذكرك وأهل البدع شنئوا ما جاء به صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان لهم نصيبٌ من قوله "إن شانئك هو الأبتر.

"الرد على البكري " (١٧٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ 8 ] {وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات} قال ابن عباس: «الأعمال الصالحة: سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر»

*[  تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ٦٥/١ ]

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم :
...............
إذا كان العبد وهو في الصلاة ليس له من صلاته إلا ما عقل منها، 
فليس له من عمره إلا ما كان فيه بالله ولله "
...........................
الجواب الكافي ص١٨٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ شَيخُ الإسْلامِ ابنُ تَيّمِيةَ رَحِمه الله؛*

▪ *أَهلُِ الْبِدَعِ يُفَسِّرُون الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى مَا يُوَافِقُ أَقَاوِيلَهُمْ.*

*المجموع ( 5 ¦ 521 )*

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

فلیس بعد القرآن و ٭٭أخبرنا٭٭ و٭٭حدّثنا٭٭
إلاّ شُبهات المُتکلِّمین،وآ  راء المُنحرفین،وخیا  لات المُتصوِّفین،وق  ِیَاسُ المُتفلسفین٠

  (مدارج السّالکین ٤٣٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وعن الأصمعي قال: "إذا أردت أن تعرف وفاء الرجل ووفاء عهده، فانظر إلى حنينه إلى أوطانه، وتشوُّقه إلى إخوانه، وبكائه على ما مضى من زمانه"

      "" الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تبارك و تعالىٰ  :

 و لا ريب أنّ حسن الظن إنّما يكون مع " الإحسان " فإنّ المحسن حسن الظن بربه أنّه يجازيه على إحسانه ، و لا يخلف وعده ، و يقبل توبته .
و أما المسيء المصرّ على الكبائر و الظلم و المخالفات ، فإنّ وحشة
المعاصي و الظلم و الإجرام تمنعه من حسن الظن بربه .

 الداء و الدواء  (٤٥/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن حزم رحمه الله:

**إنَّ الوفاء لمن أقوی الدَّلائل وأوضح البراهین علی طیب الأصل وشرف العنصر٠**

  (مجموع رسائل ابن حزم ٢٠٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏طاعة الله عز وجل هي جماع الفضائل ، واجتناب الرذائل ، فلا فضيلة إلا اتِّباع ما أمر الله عز وجل به ، أو حضَّ عليه ، ولا رذيلة إلا ارتكاب ما نهى الله تعالى عنه أو نزَّه منه .

 الإحكام | لابن حزم ٣٣/١

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن بطال رحمه الله:

**ینبغي للمرء أن یرغب إلی ربِّه في رفع ما نزل ، ودفع ما لم ینزل ، ویستشعر افتقاره إلی ربِّه في جمیع ذلك٠**

  (فتح الباري ٢١٠/١١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭تعلیم النّاس الخیر٭٭

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله:

محمد بن إبراهیم بن یعقوب شمس الدِّین شیخ الوضوء الشَّافعي کان یقریء بالسّبع ویُشارك في الفضائل ، وقیل له شیخ الوضوء ، لأنَّه کان یطوف علی المطاهر فیُعلِّمُ العامَّة الوضوء٠


 (إنباء الغمر ٣٠٥/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الضحاك رحمه الله:

**ماتعلّم رجل القرآن ثمَّ نسیه إلاَّ بذنب ، ثمَّ قرأ:
﴿﴿وما أصابکم من مصیبةِِ فبما کسبت أیدیکم﴾﴾ ثمَّ قال:

وأيُّ مُصیبةِِ أعظم من نِسیان القرآن٠**

 (الجامع لأحکام القرآن ١٦/٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إذا كان في أفعال العباد ما لا يتم إلا بتوفيق من الله، فإن فيها ما لا يتهيأ لصاحبه إلا بخذلان من الله أيضًا.

[ البشير الإبراهيمي | الآثار (١١٤/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼قال الذهبي رحمه الله :

*" ‏بالعلم الشرعي تكتسب أدبا وتحصل علما، بل الأمر كما قال ربيعة : والعلم وسيلة إلى كل فضيلة " .*

 سير اعلام النبلاء ج 6

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"‏قال ابن عيينة : وكان يقال : إنما لك من عمرِك ما أطعتَ اللهَ فيه ، فأما ما عصيتَه فيه فلا تعُدَّه لك عمرًا."

 [ تهذيب الزهد الكبير للبيهقي ص١٤٧]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن حجر رحمه الله:

**فإنَّا نجد من سرعة مرِّ الأیَّام مالم نکن نجده في العصر الذي قبل عصرنا،
هذا وإن لم یکن هناك عیش مُستلذ،
والحقُّ أنَّ المراد نزع البرکة من کلِّ شيء حتّی من الزَّمان وذلك من علامات قرب السَّاعة٠**

  (فتح الباري ١٦/١٣)

والله المستعان٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم-رحمه الله-:

"النبي ﷺ ألقى الله عليه من المهابة والمحبة، ولكلّ مؤمن مخلص حظٌّ من ذلك".

جلاء الأفهام205

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال یحیي بن معین رحمه الله:

٭٭مارأیت مثل أحمد صحبناه خمسین سنة ما افتخر علینا بشيء ممّا کان فیه من الخیر٠٭٭

  (طلب العلم للذَّهبي ص ٩٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :

 *《 إني لأرى المنكر لا أستطيع تغييره*

                  *فأبول دماً 》.*

|[ حلية الأولياء (٢٥/٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله- عن تعبد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قبل بعثته، فأجاب:

*(هذه المسألة مما لا يُحتاج إليها في شريعتنا. فإنما علينا أن نطيع الرسول فيما أمرنا به، ونقتدي به بعد إرساله إلينا).*

مجموع الفتاوى (27/ ص: 500).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

*(جعلُ الإجماعِ نفسِه ناسخًا: قولٌ يُجَوِّزُ تبديلُ المسلمين دينَهم).*

مجموع الفتاوى (33/ ص:94).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_کان الإمام مالك رحمه الله حین جلوسه للفتوی یُکثِر من قوله:

٭٭إن نظُنُّ إلاَّ ظنًّا وما نحن بمستیقنین لفعلنا
٭٭ماشاء الله لا قوَّة إلاَّ بالله
٭٭لاحول ولا قوَّة إلاَّ بالله٠

  (ترتیب المدارك١٩٢- ١/١٨٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
*«السعيد الطيب لا يليق به إلا طيب، ولا يأتي إلا طيبا، ولا يصدر منه إلا طيب، ولا يلابس إلا طيبا، والشقي الخبيث لا يليق به إلا الخبيث، ولا يأتي إلا خبيثا، ولا يصدر منه إلا الخبيث، فالخبيث يتفجر من قلبه الخبث على لسانه وجوارحه، والطيب يتفجر من قلبه الطيب على لسانه وجوارحه»*.
زاد المعاد (٦٨/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" روى الخطيب البغدادي بإسناده إلى أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام أنه قال:"

(دخَلْتُ البَصرةَ لأسمع من حماد بن زيد، فقدمت فإذا هو قد مات، فشكوت ذلك إلى عبد الرحمن بن مهدي فقال : *مهما سُبِقْتَ به فلا تُسْبَقنَّ بِتقوى الله عز وجل."


" الرحلة في طلب الحديث "ص (٢٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وأما غِنَى العِلم والإيمان فدائم اللذة ، متصل الفرحة ، مُقتضٍ لأنواع المَسَرَّة والبهجة ، لا يزول فيُحزِن ، ولا يُفارِق فيُؤلم، بل أصحابه كما قال الله تعالى فيهم {لا خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون}"

*ابن القيم*
مفتاح دار السعادة ج١ ٣٨٣

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال سعید بن المسیّب رحمه الله:

٭٭٭من استغنی بالله افتقر النّاس إلیه٠٭٭٭

  (حلیة الأولیاء ١٧٤/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل أبو حنيفة رحمه الله: بِمَ حصّلت العلم العظيم؟
قال: ما بخلت بالإفادة، ولا اسْتَنْكفتُ عن الاستفادة. 
عمدة القاري ٢ / ٢١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

قَدْ قِيلَ إنَّ أَكْثَرَ اخْتِلَافِ الْعُقَلَاءِ مِنْ جِهَةِ اشْتِرَاكِ الْأَسْمَاءِ. ( 5 / 217 )

وما أحسن قول تلميذه ابن القيم رحمه الله في النونية:

ﻓﻌﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﺼﻴﻞ ﻭاﻟﺘﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﻓﺎﻹ ... ﻃﻼﻕ ﻭاﻹﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺑﻴﺎﻥِ

ﻗﺪ ﺃَﻓْﺴﺪا ﻫﺬا اﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩَ ﻭﺧﺒﻄﺎ الـ ... ـﺃﺫﻫﺎﻥ ﻭاﻵﺭاء ﻛﻞ ﺯﻣﺎﻥِ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله -:

‏" الكسَالى أكثر الناس هَمًّا و غَمًّا و حزنًا، ليس لهم فرح و لا سرور،
 بخلاف أرباب النشاط و الجِدِّ في العمل، أي عمل كان ".


 [‏ روضة المحبين 250) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف:
( من لم يسمع الاختلاف فلا تعدوه عالماً ) .

جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر ١٠٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تاج الدين السبكي رحمه الله (ت 771):

"ينبغي لك أيها المسترشد أن تسلك سبيل الأدب مع الأئمة الماضين، وأن لا تنظر إلى كلام بعضهم في بعض إلا إذا أتى ببرهان واضح، ثم إن قدرت على التأويل وتحسين الظن فدونك، وإلا فاضرب صفحا عما جرى بينهم؛ فإنك لم تُخلَقْ لهذا، فاشتغل بما يعنيك ودع ما لا يعنيك.

ولا يزال طالب العلم عندي نبيلا حتى يخوض فيما جرى بين السلف الماضين ويقضي لبعضهم على بعض. 

فإياك ثم إياك أن تُصغِيَ إلى ما اتفق بين أبي حنيفة وسفيان الثوري، أو بين مالك وابن أبي ذئب، أو بين أحمد بن صالح والنسائي، أو بين أحمد بن حنبل والحارث المحاسبي، وهلم جرا إلى زمان الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام والشيخ تقي الدين ابن الصلاح؛ فإنك إن اشتغلت بذلك خَشِيتُ عليك الهلاك؛ فالقوم أئمة أعلام، ولأقوالهم محامل ربما لم يُفهَمْ بعضها، فليس لنا إلا الترضي عنهم والسكوت عما جرى بينهم، كما يُفعَل فيما جرى بين الصحابة رضي الله عنهم"

طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (2 / 278)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال التَّابعي ابن سیرین رحمه الله:

٭٭کانوا یرون حسن الخُلُق عونًا علی الدِّین٠٭٭

  (الحلیة ٢٧٤/٢)

----------


## نور وليد

قال الامام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى -
ان الله سبحانه امر بالصلاة عليه - صلى الله عليه و سلم - عقب اخباره بانه و ملائكته يصلون عليه و المعنى - انه اذا كان الله و ملائكته يصلون على رسوله فصلوا انتم عليه فانتم احق بان تصلوا عليه و تسلموا تسليما لما نالكم ببركة رسالته و يمن سفارته من شرف الدنيا و الاخرة 

جلاء الافهام فى الصلاة والسلام على محمد خير الانام لابن القيم ص / 
161 - 162

----------


## نور وليد

قال الامام النووى - رحمه الله تعالى - فى كتابه الاذكار 
باب ما يقول فى المسجد
يستحب الاكثار فيه - اى المسجد - من ذكر الله تعالى و التسبيح و التهليل و التحميد و التكبير و غيرها من الاذكار و يستحب الاكثار من قراءة القران و من المستحب فيه قراءة حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم - و علم الفقه و سائر العلوم الشرعية

كتاب الاذكار للامام النووى - رحمه الله تعالى - ص /56

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول عروة بن الزبير:
 “ما حدَّثتَ أحدًا بشيء من العلم قطّ لم يبلغه عقله إلا كان ضلالًا عليه”

جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/ 539).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن أبي كثير رحمه الله :

خصلتان إذا رأيتهما في الرجل ، فاعلم أن ما وراءهما خير منهما:

إذا كان حابساً لسانَهُ ، يُحافظ على صلاته .

موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (٢٢٢/٥) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼ قال الإمام الشعبي -رحمه الله-:
لو أن رجلا *سافر من أقصى* الشام إلى *أقصى* اليمن 
فحفظ *كلمة* تنفعه فيما *يستقبل* من عمره، رأيت أن *سفره لم يضع*
حلية الأولياء ( 4/313 )

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال سفیان الثّوري رحمه الله:

٭٭إن استطعت أن لا تحكَّ رأسك إلاَّ بأثر فافعل٠٭٭

 (الجامع لأخلاق الرّاوي وآداب السّامع ١٤٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: *ومن كان قصده الجدال والقيل والقال والمكابرة لم يزده التطويل إلا خروجاً عن سواء السبيل*.
 الانتصار لأهل الأثر (ص:١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"قال ‏شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:" الواجب على المسلمين أن يكونوا مجتمعين على طاعة الله ورسوله،واتباع كتابه وسنة رسوله،،واتباع سبيل السابقين الأولين".

"جامع المسائل،المجموع  ة السابعة " (ص٢٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله:
  "كنت أشرح البخاري ويحضر العامة فكنت في بعض الأوقات أفسر الألفاظ بما يفهم أولئك العوام.

فرأيت الصنعاني في المنام فقال لي:

" دقق الإسناد وتأنق في تفسير الألفاظ"

وسألته عن أهل الحديث ما حالهم في الآخرة؛ فقال :

" بلغوا بحديثهم الجنة ثم بكى عاليا"
    البدر الطالع ( ١٣٨/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فتح المصحف ‏والعمل بما وقعت عليه الأَعْيُن ‏تفاؤلاً به. 
‏وهذا من الأعمال المحرمة
‏لدخوله في الاستقسام بالأزلام". انتهى 

(الفُرُوق ج١ ص١٣٧١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام عبدالله بن المبارك رحمه الله: 

«إنه ليعجبني من القراء كل طلق مضحاك.
فأما من تلقاه بالبشر، ويلقاك بالعبوس، كأنه يمنُّ عليك بعمله؛ فلا أكثر الله في القراء مثله».

[شعب الإيمان ١٠/ ٤٠٨]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله:

*یُقال إنَّ من برکة العلم أن تُضیف الشَّيءَ إلی قائله٠*

  (الجامع٩٢٢/٢)  

 _ وقال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

 * فمن أراد أن ینقل مقالة عن طائفة فلیسمِّ القائل والنّاقِل ، وإلاَّ فکلُّ أحد یقدر علی الکذب٠*

  (منهاج السنَّة ٥١٨/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••
 قال الإمام الشافعي - رَحِمَه الله -

 يَنبغي للرجُل أن يَتوخّى لصُحبته أهل الوَفاء والصدق كَما يَتوخّى لوديعته أهل الثِقة والأمَانة ".

الإنتقاء لابن عبد البر | ١٥٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال الرافعي: 
*ومن كان فاسقا أساء الظن بكل الفتيات!!.* 
{وحي القلم ١٨٣/١}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام (جامع المسائل 4/35) : 

" وهذا باب دخل فيه الشيطان على خلق كثير فأضلهم، حتى يجعل أحدهم قول الحق تنقصا له (أي لمتبوعه) ...

فالغالية المنتسبون إلى هذه الأمة تجد أحدهم يغلو في قدوته، حتى يكره أن يوصف بما هو فيه ... 

بل لا يرضون أن يقال فيه الحق أو يضاف إليه خطأ جائز عليه وواقع منه " . انتهى باختصار

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال العز بن عبد السّلام رحمه الله:

٭٭لا یجوز إیراد الإشکالات القویّة بمحضر من العامّة لأنّها تُسبِّب في إضلالهم وتشکیکهم،
وکذلك لا یتفوَّه بالعلوم الدّقیقة عند من یقصر فهمه عنها فیُٶذِّي ذلك إلی ضلالته،
 وما کلُّ سِر یُذاع ولا کلُّ خبرِِ یُشاع٠٭٭

 (القواعد الکبری ٤٠٢/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭کان سفیان الثَّوري إذا قرأ في صلاته لم تفهم قراءته من شِدّة بُکائه٭٭

  (فتح الباري لابن رجب٢٤٦/٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

والله٭سبحانه٭جع  ل ممَّا یُحاسب به النَّاس علی الذُّنوب سلب الهدی والعلم النَّافع٠

 (مجموع الفتاوی ١٥٢/١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
" ... وإذا قدر أن في الحنبلية - أو غيرهم من طوائف أهل السنة - من قال أقوالا باطلة، 
لم يبطل مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ببطلان ذلك، بل يرد علي من قال ذلك الباطل، وتنصر السنة بالدلائل"

ابن تيمية منهاج السنة النبوية  (2 / 606، 607 )

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

٭٭فخیر القلوب ما کان واعیًا للخیر ضابطًا له٭٭

  (مفتاح دار السعادة ٤٠٩/١)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_ قال الإمام ابن بطّال:

٭٭المدارةُ من أخلاق المٶمنین وهي خَفضُ الجناح للنَّاس ولین الکلمة وترك الإغلاظ لهم  في القول٠٭٭

  (فتح الباري ٥٢٨/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
• - (ينبغي للإنسان أن *يعرض عن معايب* الناس وأن *لا يحرص علىٰ الاطلاع عليها!!*).
【 تفسير سورة الحجرات   (٥٠/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن حزم - رحمه الله تعالى - :*

لا تدَعوا الأمر بالمعروف وإن قصرتم في بعضه ، ولا تدَعوا النهي عن المنكر وإن كنتم تواقعون بعضه .

رسائل ابن حزم : (180/3)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في:" الوصية المباركة،لابن قدامة-رحمه الله-،(٧٧):

"واعلم أنّ من هو في البحر على اللًوح لـيس بأحوج إلى الله وإلى لطفه ممن هو في بيته بـين أهله وماله؛
فإذا حـققـت هذا في قلبك فاعتمد على الله اعتمادالـغريـق الذي لايعلم لـه سبب نجاة غير الله ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والناس في آخر الليل يكون في قلوبهم من التوجّه والتقرّب والرِّقة ما لايوجد في غير ذلك الوقت، وهذا مناسب لنزوله ﷻ إلى سماء الدنيا وقوله: «هل من داعٍ؟ هل من سائل؟ هل من تائب؟»

 مجموع الفتاوى | لابن تيمية ١٣٠/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
" قال قيس بن عباد - وهو من كبار التابعين - : "كانوا يستحبون خفض الصوت : عند الذكر ، وعند القتال ، وعند الجنائز" .

وكان رفع الصوت في المواطن الثلاثة من عادة أهل الكتاب والأعاجم ، ثم ابتُلي بها كثير من هذه الأمة " .

[ اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٣٥٨/١) ] .

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله:

٭٭٭کاد الأدب أن یکون ثُلُثي الدِّین٭٭٭

  (صفة الصّفوة ٣٣٠/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

٭٭٭وإنّما الهدیَّة النّافعة کلمة یُهدیها الرّجل إلی أخیه المسلم٭٭٭

  (الرّسالة التّبوکیّةص٤٧)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الفُضیل بن عیاض رحمه الله:

٭٭٭من طلب أخًا بلا عیب بقي بلا أخ٭٭٭

  (شعب الإیمان ٨٠٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ رحمه الله: 

«و اهلُ العِلم يبحثونَ مع المتكلّم و يحكمون فيما دلَّ عليه كلامُه من النَّص والعمومِ الظَّاهر، ولا بحثَ فيما انطوت عليه الضمائر، وأخفتهُ السرائر، بل ذاك أمرُهُ إلى اللّه كما يعرفه ذوو العِلم والبصائر»

【إتمام المنة والنعمة في اختلاف الأمة (ص: ٢٩)】

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

 ومن عمل في الأرض بغیر ٭٭کتاب الله وسنَّة رسولهﷺ٭٭فقد سعی في الأرض فسادا٠

  (مجموع الفتاوی ٤٧٠/٢٧)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_من نظم الحمیدي رحمه الله:

▪لقاء النّاس لیس یفیدنا شیئًا٭٭سوی الهذیان من قیلِِ وقال
▪فأقلِل من لقاء النّاس إلاَّ٭٭ لأخذ العلم أو إصلاح حال

 (سیر أعلام النّبلاء١٦١/١٤)

----------


## نور وليد

قال - سعيد بن جبير - رحمه الله 

لو كان المرء لا يامر بالمعروف و لا ينهى عن المنكر حتى لا يكون فيه شىء ما امر احد بمعروف و لا نهى عن منكر

لطائف المعارف للامام ابن رجب - رحمه الله - ص / 58

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - :

على المتبعين للسلف الصالح بإحسان أن يكونوا من أولي الهمم العالية وأن يحاولوا أن يتشبهوا بأفاضل الصحابة في موقفهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وفي طريقة توقيرهم وتعظيمهم إياه.

[ سلسلة الهدى والنور : (١٠٨٢) ]

----------


## نور وليد

قال - العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى 
هب انك رايت رجلا على كذب و غش فى البيع و الشراء فلا تفش ذلك بين الناس بل انصحه و استر عليه فان توفق و اهتدى و

----------


## نور وليد

قال ابوحازم - رحمه الله تعالى 
كل نعمة لا تقرب من الله فهى بلية

موسوعة ابن ابى الدنيا الجزء الثالث ص/ 213

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

سُئل زهیر بن محمّد -رحمه الله- عن تفسیر  ٭لاحول ولا قوّة إلاَّ بالله٭ 
فقال:
*لا تأخذ ما تحب إلاَّ بالله،ولا تمتنع مما تکره إلاَّ بعون الله*

(السیوطي في الدر المنثور ٣٩٤/٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیّم رحمه الله:

إنَّ الذي تشتهي نفسه المعاصي ثمَّ یترکها لله من الذین امتحن الله قلوبهم للتّقوی لهم مغفرة وأجر عظیم٠

  (الفوائد ص١٢٥)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن رجب الحنبلي-رحمه الله-:

العلم النّافع هو ما باشر القلوب فأوجب لها السّکینة والإخبات لله والتّواضع والإنکسار له،وإذا لم یُباشر القلوب ذلك من العلم وإنّما کان علی اللّسان ٭٭فهو حجّة الله علی ابن آدم٭٭٠

 (مجموع رسائله ٢٩٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله في أصناف الناظرين في العلم : "

- *مخلص مستعجل* يجأر بالشكوى.

- و *مُتّبع لهواه* فأنى يهديه الله.

- و *مخلص دائب*، فهذا ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم (والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين). انتهى

(الأنوار الكاشفة ضمن المجموع ١٢/٣٦٤)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قیل للإمام عبد الله بن المبارك -رحمه الله-:

لو قِیل لك لم یبق من عمرك إلاَّ یوم ، ما کنت صانعًا؟
قال:
٭٭کنت أعلِّم النَّاس٭٭

  (المدخل للبیهقي ٣٧٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" من الناس من لا يصلح له الأفضل، بل يكون فعله للمفضول أنفع ؛ كمن ينتفع بالدعاء دون الذكر، أو بالذكر دون القراءة، أو بالقراءة دون صلاة التطوع .. فالعبادة التي ينتفع بها فيحضر لها قلبه، ويرغب فيها ويحبها أفضل من عبادة يفعلها مع الغفلة وعدم الرغبة ".

‏مجموع الفتاوى 
ج١٣ ص١٧٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إن الهلكة كل الهلكة، أن تعمل بالسيئات في زمن البلاء. 

النعمان بن بشير

البداية (٦٨٠/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف:

*"من سره ان يكون أقوى الناس، فليتوكل على الله".*

 (مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 10/ 33).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الماوردي رحمه الله في كتابه أدب الدنيا والدين:
أعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَا بِهِ تَصْلُحُ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى تَصِيرَ أَحْوَالُهَا مُنْتَظِمَةً ، وَأُمُورُهَا مُلْتَئِمَةً ، سِتَّةُ أَشْيَاءَ هِيَ قَوَاعِدُهَا ، وَإِنْ تَفَرَّعَتْ ، وَهِيَ :
 دِينٌ مُتَّبَعٌ, وَسُلْطَانٌ قَاهِرٌ, وَعَدْلٌ شَامِلٌ, وَأَمْنٌ عَامٌّ, وَخِصْبٌ دَائِمٌ, وَأَمَلٌ فَسِيحٌ.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الماوردي رحمه الله
وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ لِلْكَلَامِ شُرُوطًا لَا يَسْلَمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ مِنْ الزَّلَلِ إلَّا بِهَا ، وَلَا يَعْرَى مِنْ النَّقْصِ إلَّا بَعْدَ أَنْ يَسْتَوْفِيَهَا وَهِيَ أَرْبَعَةٌ :
 فَالشَّرْطُ الْأَوَّلُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ الْكَلَامُ لِدَاعٍ يَدْعُو إلَيْهِ إمَّا فِي اجْتِلَابِ نَفْعٍ أَوْ دَفْعِ ضَرَرٍ .
وَالشَّرْطُ الثَّانِي : أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِهِ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ ، وَيَتَوَخَّى بِهِ إصَابَةَ فُرْصَتِهِ .
وَالشَّرْطُ الثَّالِثُ : أَنْ يَقْتَصِرَ مِنْهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ حَاجَتِهِ .
وَالشَّرْطُ الرَّابِعُ : أَنْ يَتَخَيَّرَ اللَّفْظَ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ .

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام الشّافعي رحمه الله:

٭٭من إهانة العلم أن تناظر کلّ من ناظرك ،  وتقاول کلّ من قاولك٠٭٭

  (مناقب الشّافعي للبیهقي ١٥١/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام الزُّهري رحمه الله:

           ٭٭٭ماعُبِد الله بمثل العلم٭٭٭

 (جامع بیان العلم ٢٢٥/١)

----------


## نور وليد

قال - ابوحازم - رحمه الله تعالى 
من عرف الدنيا لم يفرح فيها برخاء و لم يحزن على بلوى

حلية الاولياء - المجلد الثالث - ص/ 13

----------


## نور وليد

قال - ابوحازم - رحمه الله تعالى 
من عرف الدنيا لم يفرح فيها برخاء و لم يحزن على بلوى

حلية الاولياء - المجلد الثالث - ص/ 13

----------


## نور وليد

قال - مجاهد بن جبر - رحمه الله تعالى
ان المسلم لولم يصب من اخيه الا ان حياؤه منه يمنعه من المعاصى لكفاه 

حلية الاولياء - المجلد الثالث - ص/51

----------


## نور وليد

قال - مجاهد بن جبر - رحمه الله تعالى
لو ان رجلا انفق مثل احد - اى جبل احد - فى طاعة الله تعالى لم يكن من المسرفين

حلية الاولياء - المجلد الثالث - ص/62

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :

*" اعلم أن قراءة القرآن آكدُ الأذكار ، فينبغي المداومة عليها ، فلا يُخلى عنها يوماً ولا ليلة " .*

 الأذكار صـ [162]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال ابن شهاب الزُّهري رحمه الله:

٭٭٭سلِّموا للسُّنّة ولا تُعارضوها٭٭٭

 (الصِّفات للدَّارقطني ص٤٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله -: واعلم أن اعتياد اللغة يؤثر في العقل ، والخلق ، والدين تأثيرا قويا بينا ، ويؤثر أيضا في مشابهة صدر هذه الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين،  ومشابهتهم تزيد العقل والدين والخلق .
وأيضا فإن اللغة العربية من الدين ، ومعرفتها واجب ، فإن فهم الكتاب والسنة فرض ، ولا يفهم إلا بفهم اللغة العربية،  وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب.
(اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم  )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله في أصناف الناظرين في العلم : "

- *مخلص مستعجل* يجأر بالشكوى.

- و *مُتّبع لهواه* فأنى يهديه الله.

- و *مخلص دائب*، فهذا ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم (والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين). انتهى

(الأنوار الكاشفة ضمن المجموع ١٢/٣٦٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:*

*" ترك الضحك بالكلية من الكبر و التجبر و سوء الخلق، و كثرته من الخفة و الطيش، والاعتدال بين ذلك* ".

*[ هداية الحيارى 75 ].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎قال وكيع بن الجراح - رحمه الله: 
"اعتَلَّ سفيانُ الثوري؛ فتأخرتُ عن عيادته! 
ثم عُدتُّه فاعتذرتُ إليه ؛
 فقال لي:
يا أخي ! لا تعتذر؛ 
فقَلَّ من اعتذرَ إلا كذب!
 واعلم أنَّ الصديقَ لا يُحاسَبُ على شيء
والعَدُوَّ لا يُحْسَبُ له  شيء !".
شعب الإيمان للبيهقي (10/ 561).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

٭٭کلّما ضعف من یقوم بِنور النُّبوَّة ، قویت البدعة٭٭

 ( مجموع الفتاوی ١٠٤/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب:
اعلم أنه إنما أهلك أهل العلم وأوجب إساءة ظن الجهال بهم وتقديم جهال المتعبدين عليهم ما دخل عليهم من الطمع في الدنيا.

مجموع رسائل ابن رجب: ١ / ٥٦

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال ابن رجب:
> اعلم أنه إنما أهلك أهل العلم وأوجب إساءة ظن الجهال بهم وتقديم جهال المتعبدين عليهم ما دخل عليهم من الطمع في الدنيا.
> 
> مجموع رسائل ابن رجب: ١ / ٥٦


تذكرت مثال على هذا الكلام أحد رؤوس البدع الداعي لها وهو عمرو بن عبيد البصري القدري والذي كان زاهداً في الدنيا 
حتى ان الخليفة ابو جعفر المنصور كان يقول:
 الكل يمشي رويداً -- الكل يطلب قيداً 
غير عمرو بن عبيد

يقصد ان العلماء يطلبون المال والأعطيات إلا عمرو بن عبيد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتاب البخاري أجلّ ما صنف في هذا الباب، والبخاري من أعرف خلق الله بالحديث وعِلَلـه مع فقهه فيه، وقد ذكر الترمذي أنه لم يرَ أحدا أعلم بالعلل منه.

جمهور*ما أُنْكِر على البخاري مما صححه يكون قوله فيه راجحًا على قول من نازعه. بخلاف مسلم بن الحجاج فإنه نوزع في عدة أحاديث مما خرجها وكان الصواب فيها مع من نازعه.

جمهور*متون الصحيحين متفق عليها بين أئمة الحديث، تلقوها بالقبول، وأجمعوا عليها، وهم يعلمون علما قطعيًا أن النبي ﷺ قالها.

مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية ١ /٢٥٦-٢٥٧

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

٭٭وأسرع الدُّعاء إجابةً دُعاء غائبِِ لغائب٭٭

   (الفتاوی٩٦/٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله تعالى :

" ومن المعلوم أنَّ الْعَاقِلَ يَشْتَدُّ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّ الْأَجْنَبِيَّ يَرَىٰ وَجْهَ زَوْجَتِهِ وَابْنَتِهِ".

فتح الباري: (٢٤٥/١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما كَفَّ بصر ابن عباس أتاه رجل فقال له: إن صبرتَ سبعًا لا تصلي إلا مستلقيًا، داويتك ورجوت أن تبرأ عينك

فأرسل ابن عباس إلى عائشة وأبي هريرة وغيرهما من أصحاب محمد ﷺ، فكلهم يقولون: أرأيتَ إن متَّ في هذه السبع، كيف تصنع بالصلاة؟ فترك عينه فلم يُداوِها

 مصنف ابن أبي شيبة ٣٥٥/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - : " قال العلماء : كل متأول معذور بتأويله : ليس بآثم ، *إذا كان تأويله سائغا في لسان العرب ، وكان له وجه في العلم* ". 

فتح الباري 12 / 304

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

▪ أدب رفیع▪

قال الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله:

ناظرت رجلاً من أصحابنا في مسألة فعلوته فیها لبکوء کان في لسانه،
وانفصل المجلس علی أنِّي ظاهر علیه،
فلمّا أتیت منزلي حاك في نفسي منها شيء،فتطلّبتها في بعض الکتب  فوجدت برهانًا صحیحًا یُبیِّن بطلان قولي وصحّة قول خصمي،

وکان معي أحد أصحابنا ممن شهد ذلك المجلس فعرّفته بذلك،وذکرت له أنّي أرید الذّهاب إلی خصمي وإعلامه بأنّه هو المحق وأنِّي کنت المُبطل، وأنّي راجع إلی قوله،

فقال لي صاحبي:
تسمح نفسك بهذا؟؟؟
فقلت:نعم ولو أمکنني ذلك من وقتي هذا لما أخّرته إلی غد ٠٠٠

  قال ابن حزم بعد ذلك:

٭٭واعلم أنّ مثل هذا الفعل یُکسبك أجمل الذِّکر مع تحلیك بالإنصاف الذي لا شيءَ یعدله،ولا یکن غرضك أن توهم نفسك أنّك غالب،أو توهم من حضرك ممن یغترُّ بك ویثق بحکمك أنّك غالب وأنت بالحقیقة مغلوب،فتکون خسیسًا وضیعًا جدًّا وسخیفًا البتَّة وساقط الهِمّة٭٭

  (رسائل ابن حزم ٣٣٧/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام أحمد:
الرجل يدخل المسجد فيرى قومًا فيُحسِّن صلاتَه، أيكون رياء؟
قال: *لا، تلك بركةُ المسلم على المسلم.*

الفروع (٢/٢٩٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال قتادة رحمه الله :

إنا والله ما رأينا الرجل يصاحب من الناس إلا مثله وشكله،

 فصاحبوا الصالحين من عباد الله،

لعلكم  أن تكونوا معهم أو مثلهم،

 الإبانة 480/2.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روي عن الإمام الشافعي أنَّه أقام على تعلم العربية، وأيام الناس عشرين سنة، وقال: ما أردت بهذا إلَّا الاستعانة للفقه)

مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي (1/ 499).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

** کان یونس بن میسرة التّابعي الحمیري الدِّمشقي یدعو فیقول:

٭اللّهم إنِّي أسألك حزمًا في لین
٭وقوّةً في دین
٭وإیمانًا في یقین
٭ونشاطًا في هدی
٭وبرًّا في استقامة
٭وکسبًا من حلال٠

(الیقین لابن أبي الدُّنیا ١٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال وهب بن منبه رحمه الله :

‏"ما الدنيا والآخرة إلا كمثل رجل له ضرّتان ؛ إن أرضى إحداهما أسخط الأخرى".. 

‏ الرقاق لابن المبارك

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابنُ تيمِيّة رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :

*اعلَمْ أنَّ اعتيادَ اللّغةِ يؤثّرُ في العقلِ والْخُلُقِ والدّين تأثيرًا قويًّا بيّنًا، ويؤثّرُ أيضًا في مشابهةِ صدرِ هذه الأمّةِ منَ الصّحابةِ والتّابعين ، ومشابَهتُهم تزيدُ العقلَ والدّينَ والْخُلُقَ".* اهـ 

 *اقتِضَاءُ الصِّرَاطِ المُستَقِيم (1/528)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*● قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*

*《 فهؤلاء الأمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر أطباء الأديان ، والذين تشفى بهم القلوب المريضة وتهتدي بهم القلوب الضالة وتستقيم بهم القلوب الزائغة وهم أعلام الهدى ومصابيح الدجى》*

[ جامع المسائل (237/5) ]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

"إذا عُرِف المتكلم فُهِم من معنى كلامه ما لا يُفهَم إذا لم يُعرَف، لأنه بذلك يعرف عادته في خطابه".
[الفتاوى: ٧، ١١٥]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

٭٭من أراد العلم والفقه بغیر أدب ، فقد اقتحم أن یکذب علی الله ورسوله٭٭

 (السِّیر للذّهبي ٥٨٢/١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فإنّه ربّما غلا بعض الأتباع في عالمهم حتّىٰ يروا أنّ قوله دليلٌ وإن لم يستدلَّ، وأنّ اعتقاده حجّةٌ وإن لم يحتجَّ، فيفضي بهم الأمر إلىٰ التّسليم له فيما أخذوا عنه.*

الإمام الماوردي -رحمه الله-| أدب الدّنيا والدّين: 121/1 (ط/دار المنهاج)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قــال عمـر بـن الخطـاب 
         رضـي اللـه عنـه : 

* اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم ، فإن السخط ينزل عليهم .*

 |[ رواه البخاري في التاريخ (١٨٠٤) والبيهقي في الشعب (٨٩٤٠) ]|

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال شیخ الإسلام ابن تیمیة رحمه الله:

٭٭صاحب الهوی یقبل ماوافق هواه بلا حجّة توجب صدقه
ویردُّ ما خالف هواه بلا بلا حجة توجب ردّه٭٭

  (منهاج السُنَّة ٣٠٢/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من تأخَّر عن صلاة الجماعة لغير عذر، لكن قلة اهتبال، أو لهوى، أو لعداوة مع الإمام: فإننا ننهاه، فإن انتهى وإلا أحرقنا منزله، كما قال رسول الله ﷺ  :Smile: 

المحلى لابن حزم ٥٢٣/٤

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمام ابن القیم رحمه الله:

ومن بعض حقوق الله علی عبیده رد الطّاعنین علی کتابه ورسوله ودینه٠

 (هدایة الحیاری ١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-﴿ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ ﴾

قال الحافظ ابن حجر -رحمه الله-:

«والدعاءُ إلى الله يقع بأمور شتّى ، مِن جْملتها تعليمُ القرآن ، وهو أشرفُ الجميع»

هنيئا لمن علّم غيره الفاتحة ؛ فهو يحصد أجره في كل صلاة

[فتح الباري ٧٦/٩]

-----

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
*"فمن تمام التوبة - من حقوق العباد - أن يُكثر العبد من الحسنات ليُوفّي غُرماءه وتبقى له بقية يدخل بها الجنّة".*
( _التفسير ٣١٧/١_).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام  : 
(والعلم له مبدأ وهو قوة العقل الذي هو الفهم والحفظ، وتمامه هو قوة المنطق الذي هو البيان والعبارة) 

الإقتضاء 477/1

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

لقائلها

تصدّر للتّدریس کلُّ مُهوِّسِ٭٭بلیدِ  ِ تَسَمّی بالفقیه المُدرِّسِ 
فحُقَّ لأهل العلم أن یتمثّلوا٭٭ببیتِ  ِ قدیمِِ شاع في کلِّ مجلِسِ
لقد هُزلت حتّی بدا من هُزالها٭٭کُلاها وحتّی سامها کلُّ مُفلِسِ٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله: 
(وينبغي اغتنام التصنيف في وسط العمر؛ لأن أوائل العمر زمن الطلب، وآخره كلال الحواس وربما خان الفهم والعقل من قدر عمره؛ وإنما يكون التقدير على العادات الغالبة؛ لأنه لا يعلم الغيب. فيكون زمان الطلب والحفظ والتشاغل إلى الأربعين).

‏صيد الخاطر ( 182 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"ومن هُنا يُعلم أن انحصارَ المذاهب في الأربعة ، لم يكن إلا لأمور سياسية .." 

| ابن بدران 
العقود الياقوتية ص٩٨|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر الوراق رحمه الله:-

"أكثر ما ينزع من القلب  الإيمان ظلم العباد".
[تنبيه الغافلين (١/٣٨٠)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ‎الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:*

*" والشدة بتراء لا دوام لها وإن طالت".*

 *[طريق السعادتين (ص١٦٠)].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ - رحمه الله - :

فَاعلَم أولاً أنَّ الحَقَّ إذا لاحَ واتَّضَحَ لم يَضُرّه كثرة المُخالف ولا قِلَّة المُوافق! .

[ المطلب الحميد في بيان مقاصد التوحيد : ( ص١٧٩ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﺳُﺌﻞ ﺣﺬﻳﻔﺔ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ
ﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻦ ﺃﺷﺪ؟
ﻗﺎﻝ: ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮ ﻓﻼ ﺗﺪﺭﻱ ﺃﻳﻬﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻛﺐ.. 
ﺣﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻴﺎﺀ ٧-٢٧١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصناف الحُمق 
أكثر من أصناف التمر .

ابن حزم الإحكام 552/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إبن القيم رحمه الله :

*الرب سبحانه لا يمنع عبده المؤمن شيئا من الدنيا إلا ويؤتيه أفضل منه و أنفع له.*
*و العبد لجهله بمصالح نفسه و جهله بكرم ربه*
*و حكمته و لُطفه ، لا يعرف التفاوت بين ما مُنع منه و بين ما ذُخر له، بل هو مُولَع بحب العاجل و إن كان دنيئا.*

الفوائد صـ (٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى :

كونُوا كَمَا أمركم الله يكن لكم كَمَا وَعدكُم ، أجيبوا الله إذا دعَاكُمْ يجبكم إذا دعوتموه ، أعطوا الله مَا طلبه من طَاعَته يعطكم من رَحمته مَا طلبتموه . 

 "التذكرة في الوعظ"(١٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطَّابي - رحمه الله - : وقيل في قوله ﷺ : ( وتستغفر له - أي طالب العلم - الحيتان في جوف الماء ) أنَّ اللهَ قد قيّض للحيتان وغيرها من أنواع الحيوان بالعلم على ألسنة العلماء أنواعاً من المنافع والمصالح والإرفاق،فهم الذين بيّنوا الحكمَ فيها فيما يحلّ ويحرم منها ، وأوصوا بالإحسان إليها ونفي الضرر عنها،فألهمها الله الاستغفار للعلماء مجازاة على حسن صنيعهم بها وشفقتهم عليها » 
[ معالم السُنن : ٤/١٦٩ ]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال سفيان الثّوري رحمه الله: 

*لا تصحب من يُحصي مِنّته عليك.*

  (شعب الإيمان ٨٨٨٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الجرجاني: 

الإخلاص هو ألاّ تطلب على عملك شاهـدا إلاّ اللّــه.

  (التعريفات للجرجاني ١٣-١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : ‏( ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻧﻤﻠﺔٌ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻳّﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨّﻤﻞ ﺍﺩﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﺴﺎﻛﻨﻜﻢ ‏) 
.
قﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ ‏( ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ‏) :   ﻋﻈﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ : ﻫﺬﻩ ﻧﻤﻠﺔ ﻭَﻓّﺖ ﻟﻘﻮﻣﻬﺎ ، ﻭﺃﺩّﺕ ﻧﺤﻮﻫﻢ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻬﺎ ! ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺑﺎﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻗﻞ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻧﺤﻮ ﻗﻮﻣﻪ !؟ .
ﻫﺬﻩ ﻋِﻈﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻬﺘﻢّ ﺑﺄﻣﻮﺭ ﻗﻮﻣﻪ ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺆﺩّﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﻧﺤﻮﻫﻢ ، ﻭﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺮ ﺩﺍﻫﻤﺎً ﻟﻘﻮﻣﻪ ، ﻓﻴﺴﻜﺖ ﻭ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻰ ، ﻭﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺮ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﻭ ﻳﺼﺒﻪ ﺑﻴﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ . .
ﺁﻩ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺣﻮﺟﻨﺎ - ﻣﻌﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ - ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻠﺔ 
[ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ ‏( ٢٦٣ )].

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام الشّاطبي رحمه الله: 

من علامات السّعادة على العبد:

▪️تيسير الطّاعة عليه
▪️وموافقة السّنّة في أفعاله
▪️وصحبته لأهل الصّلاح
▪️وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان
▪️وبذل معروفه للخلق
▪️واهتمامه للمسلمين
▪️ومراعاته لأوقاته. 

  (الاعتصام ١٥٢/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الرّبيع بن أنس: 

*علامة حب الله كثرة ذكره، 
فإنّـك لا تحبّ شيئًا إلاّ أكثرت من ذكره*. 

  (مدارج السّالكين ١٦٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من حجب وموانع فهم القرآن : 

يقول الإمام الزركشي في البرهان ( ٢ / ٢٢٧ ) : 

" أصل الوقوف على معاني القرآن التدبر والتفكر ، واعلم أنه لا يحصل للناظر في فهم معاني الوحي حقيقة، ولا يظهر له أسرار العلم من غيب المعرفة وفي قلبه  : 

بدعة، أو إصرار على ذنب، أو في قلبه كبر أو هوى، أو حب الدنيا، أو يكون غير متحقق بالإيمان، أو ضعيف التحقيق، أو معتمدًا على قول مفسر ليس عنده إلا علم بظاهر، أو يكون راجعًا إلى معقوله، وهذه كلها حجب وموانع بعضها آكد من بعض".

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

_قال الإمـام ابن القيّم رحمه الله: 

الـدّنـيـا والـشّـيـطان عـدوّان خـارجـان، 
والـنّـفـس عدوُ بـيـن جـنـبـيـك.. 
مـن سُـنّـة الـجـهـاد قـاتـلـوا الـذيـن يـلـونـكم.

( بدائع الفوائد ٢٢٥/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*‏إذا اجتمع: سُــوء الفهم ، وفسـاد القصد؛ تولّد بينهمـا:  جهلٌ بالحقّ ، ومعـاداة لأهله .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

 الصواعق المرسلة، (٢ / ٥١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فالنفوس أحوج إلى معرفة ما جاء به النبي ﷺ واتباعه منها إلى الطّعام والشّرَاب؛ فإن هذا إذا فات حصل الموت في الدنيا، وذاك إذا فات حصل العذاب، فحق على كل أحد بذل جهده واستطاعته في معرفة ما جاء به وطاعته.

مجموع الفتاوى | لابن تيمية ٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القفطي (646هـ): "قال الفرّاء: "أموت وفى نفسى شىء من «حتى»؛ لأنّها تخفض وتنصب وترفع". انظر: إنباه الرواة على أنباه النحاة للقفطي، (4/ 15).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من عجائب الخطباء في اطالة الخطبة..!

‏قال ابن حزم:شهدت ابن معدان بجامع قرطبة أطال الخطبة حتى أخبرني بعض وجوه الناس أنه بال في ثيابه.

‏المحلى5/44

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

«« وصية عزيزة من الإمام موفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله»»

فاغتنم رحمك الله حياتك النّفيسة،واحتفظ بأوقاتك العزيزة،واعلم أنّ مدّة حياتك محدودة،وأنفاسك معدودة،

فكلّ نفس ينقص به جزء منك،والعمر كُلُّه قصير،والباقي منه هو اليسير.

    [غداء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب ٤٤٨]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

	"النّـفـس لا تـزكـو وتـصـلُـح حـتّى تُـمـحّـص بـالـبلاء"

  (جامع المسائل ٢٥٧)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

«« عدد الروايات التي أقسم فيها النّبي"صلّى الله عليه وسلّم "»»

قال الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله: 

وقد أقسم النّبيُّ"صلّى الله عليه وسلّم" على ما أخبر به من الحق في أكثر من ثمانين موضعًا وهي موجودة في الصِّحاح والمسانيد. 

(الإعلام ١٦٥/٤)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال محمد بن إسماعيل الضراري: 

بلغنا ونحن بصنعاء عند عبد الرزاق أن ابن معين وأحمد وغيرهما تركوا حديث عبد الرزاق، 
فدخلنا من ذلك غم شديد، فخرجت إلى مكّة فلقيت ابن معين، فقلت له: 
بلغنا أنكم تركتم حديثه، 
فقال لي:
"لو ارتدّ عبد الرزاق عن الإسلام ماتركنا حديثه" 

   الضّعفاء للعقيلي ٦٠٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:*

*مَتى أقحطت العين من البكاء من خشية الله* 
*فاعلم أنّ قحطها مِن قسوة القلب* 
 *وأبعد القلوب من الله القلب القاسي* 

 بدائع الفوائد (٣/٣٤٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال الإمام ابن قيّم الجوزية - رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى :*

*# قال حاتم الاصم - رحمه الله :*

*( لا تغتر بمكان صالح فلا مكان اصلح من الجنه ، ولقي فيها آدم ما لقيي ، ولا تغتر بكثرة العباده فإن ابليس بعد طول العباده لقي ما لقي ، ولاتغتر بكثرة العلم فإن بلعام بن لاعورا لقي مالقي وكان يعرف الاسم الاعظم ، ولا تغتر بلقاء الصالحين ورؤيتهم ، فلا شخص أصلح من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم ينتفع بلقائه أعداؤه والمنافقين ) .*

*|[مدارج السالكين :  (ج١،ص٥١٠) ]| .*

----------


## طويلب الحق الاسكندراني

فوايد وفرايد أهل الحديث.

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله: 

هـي أيـام يـسـيرة ثـمّ ارتـحـال، ويـنـقـضي زمـن العـمـل إلـى زمـن الجـزاء... 
ولـكن اصـبـر وصـابـر حـتّـى تـنـال مـا يـنـالـه الـصـابـرون. 

  [شرح الكافية الشّافية ٤٥٩/٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله - :

*《 وصداع الرأس من علامات أهل الإيمان وأهل الجنة 》.*

 |[ لطائف المعارف (١٠٥) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي كان عطاء يقول في دعائه "اللهم ارحم غُربتي في الدنيا،وارحم مصرعي عند الموت،وارحم قيامي بين يديك".سير أعلام النبلاء ٦/٨٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :

‏
 إنّ المؤمن لا بد أن يُفتن بشي من الفتن
‏المؤلمة الشاقة عليه ؛ ليمتحن إيمانه ! ) .
‏

تفسيره : (٢١٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَـالَ الإمـام ابن الجَـوزي - رحِمَـه الله - :

*《 سِتر المصَائب مِن جُملة كتمَان السّر ، لأنّ إظهَارهَا يَسرّ الشّامت ، ويُؤلم المُحبّ 》.*

ض |[ صَيد الخَاطر (274/1) ]|

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قـال هـمّـام رحـمـه الله: 

إنّـي لأسـتـحـي مـن الله:
أنـظـر فـي الـكـتـاب،وأحـف  ـظ الـحـديـث،لـكـي أحـدِّث الـنّاس.اهـ

  (الـسـيـر للـذّهـبـي  ٢٩٩/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪قال الإمام البغويّ -رحمه الله- : 

الأقدار غالبةٌ ، والعاقبة غائبةٌ ، 
فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يغترَّ بظاهر الحالِ ، 

ولهذا شُرِع الدُّعاءُ بالثَّباتِ على الدِّين، وحُسنِ الخاتمة . 

شرح السنة: ١/ ١٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: "ومن كانت رغبته في الله كفاه الله كل هم، وتولاه في جميع أموره، ودفع عنه ما لا يستطيع دفعه عن نفسه، ووقاه وقاية الوليد، وصانه من جميع الآفات. ومن عرف الله صفا له العيش، وطابت له الحياة، وهابه كل شيء، وذهب عنه خوف المخلوقين" .
‏روضة المحبين (ص ٢٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗـــﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻃﺒﻲ المالكي ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :          
كُلُّ بَلْدَةٍ يَكُونُ فِيهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ فَأَهْلُهَا مَعْصُومُونَ مِنَ الْبَلَاءِ : 
إِمَامٌ عَادِلٌ لَا يَظْلِمُ ، 
وَعَالِمٌ عَلَى سَبِيلِ الْهُدَى ، 
وَمَشَايِخُ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحَرِّضُونَ عَلَى طَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ وَالْقُرْآنِ ، 
وَنِسَاؤُهُمْ مَسْتُورَاتٌ لَا يَتَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى .

ﺃﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ( 4 / 49 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله : التقية إنما تجوز للمستضعفين الذين يخشون أن لايثبتوا على الحق والذين ليسوا بموضع قدوة للناس هؤلاء يجوز لهم أن يأخذوا بالرخصة أما أولوا العزم من الأئمة الهداة فإنهم يأخذون بالعزيمة ويحتملون الأذى ويثبتون وفي سبيل الله ما يلقون ولو أنهم أخذوا بالتقية واستساغوا الرخصة لضل الناس من ورائهم يقتدون بهم ولا يعلمون أن هذا تقية . وقد أُتي المسلمون من ضعف علمائهم في مواقف الحق لايصدعون بما يؤمرون يجاملون في دينهم وفي الحق لايجاملون الملوك والحكام فقط بل يجاملون كل من طلبوا منه نفعا أو خافوا منه ضرا في الحقير والجليل من أمر الد نيا . وكل أمر الدنيا حقير فكان من ضعف المسلمين بضعف علمائهم ما نرى . حاشية على ثلاثة كتب عن المسند تحقيق أحمد شاكر ( 88)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله:"

 فأنا أوافق أئمتي في سكوتهم، كموافقتي لهم في كلامهم، أقول إذا قالوا، وأسكت إذا سكتوا، وأسر إذا ساروا، وأقف إذا وقفوا، واحتذي طريقهم في كل أحوالهم جهدي، ولا أنفرد عنهم خيفة الضيعة إن سرت وحدي.

" طبقات الحنابلة" [١٥٥/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله

*‏فكلُّ صاحب باطل ؛ لا يتمكن من ترويج باطله إلا بإخراجه في قالب حقٍ .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

إغاثة اللهفان [٧٦٧/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المنفلوطي: 

مـا أعـظـم شـقـاء هـذه الأمّــة وأشــدّ بـلائـــها 
فـقـد أصــبـــح دعــاتـــها بــحــاجــة إلـى دعــــاة. 

النّظرات صـ١٩٩

▪️والله المستعان.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ⁧الإمام ابن القيم⁩ رحمه الله :

‏" العجلة من الشيطان ؛ فإنها خِفة و طيش  و حدّة في العبد ..
‏تمنعُه من التَّثبُّت و الوقار و الحِلم ، و توجب له وضع الأشياء في غير مواضعها ..! "

‏[ الروح صـ 258 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام المناوي رحمه الله: 

مافتحت مغاليق الأمور بمثل قولك: 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
ولو يعلم صاحب الحاجة ما في هذه الكلمة 
من العون والتوفيق والسداد ما تركها.

[فتح القدير٣/١٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*《 القلب لا يدخله حقائق الإيمان إذا كان فيه ما ينجِّسه من الكبر والحسد 》.*
 |[ مجموع الفتاوى (٢٤٢/١٣) ]|

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام البربهاري رحمه الله: 

الـمـجـالـسـة للـمـنـاصـحـة فـتـح بـاب الـفـائـدة
والـمـجـالـسـة للـمـنـاظـرة غـلـق بـاب الـفـائـدة. 

السير ٩١/١٥

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

سـئـل الـحافظ عـبد الـغـنـي الـمـقدسي: 

لـمـا لا تـقـرأ مـن غـيـر كـتـاب؟
قـال:

أخـاف الـعـجـب.

 الـسـيـر٤٤٩/٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن بطال رحمه الله :

*▪ إن لقاء الناس بالتبسم وطلاقة الوجه من أخلاق النبوة وهو مناف للتكبر وجالب للمودة *

▪شرح صحيح البخاري (193/5)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال معمر بن راشد : لقد صنع عمر أشياء لو صنعها عثمان لضُرب بالسيف. 

أخرجه عبد الرزاق الصنعاني (الآمالي في آثار الصحابة رقم ١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_ قال رجل لزهير بن أبي نعيم رحمه الله :

يا أبا عبد الرحمن أتوصي بشيء ؟
قال : نعم ؛ إحذر أن يأخذك الله و أنت على غفلة .

 - [ صفة الصفوة   ...  9/4 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي:
*مَن صدق فى أخوّة أخيه: قبلَ عللَه، وسدّ خللَه، وعفا عن زللِـه*
[المناقب للبيهقي]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البربهاري رحمه الله تعالى:

"اعلم رحمك الله، أنَّ الدين إنَّما جاء من قِبل اللهِ تبارك وتعالى، لم يُوضع على عقول الرجال وآرائهم، وعِلمُهُ عند الله وعند رسوله ﷺ فلا تتبع شيئًا بهواك، فتمرق من الدين فتخرج من الإسلام".

[شرح السنة: ص68]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من شعر ⁧‫#الإمام_البخا  ري‬⁩:
‏'
‏اغتنم في الفراغ  فضل  ركوع
‏فعسى أن يكون موتك  بغتة
‏كم صحيح رأيت من غير سُقم
‏ذهبت نفسه الصحيحة فلتة
‏'
‏قال ابن حجر: ومن العجائب أنه هو وقع له ذلك..
‏حيث تهيأ لركوب دابته فقال:
‏أرسلوني فقد ضعفت، فدعا بدعوات، ثم اضطجع فمات، ثم سال منه عرق كثير.
‏"الهدي "(ص٤٨١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل للإمام الشافعي:- أوصني
فقال له الشافعي:- "إن الله تعالى خلقك حرا فكن حرا كما خلقك الله"

56/1 تهذيب الأسماء واللغات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمة الله في ((تفسير القرآن الكريم سورة البقرة)) (3/ 373) : ((الإنفاق يكون سبباً لشرح الصدر، وطرد الهم، والغم؛ لقوله تعالى: {لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} ؛ وهذا أمر مجرب مشاهد أن الإنسان إذا أنفق يبتغي بها وجه الله انشرح صدره، وسرت نفسه، واطمأن قلبه)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن بطة في الإبانةالصغرى 62:

قال ابن عون: إذا غلب الهوى على القلب استحسن الرجل ما كان يستقبحه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
،،
أعظم الخلق غرورًا ؛
من اغتر بالدنيا وعاجلها
فآثرها على الآخرة ،
ورضي بها من الآخرة .
،،
الجواب الكافي [١/٣٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله :
‏"‏إذا كنت تريد أن يغفر الله لك فاغفر لمن أساء إليك لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل".
‏
‏[شرح كتاب الكبائر ص106]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمــام ابن الجــوزي رحمه الله :

" كونوا كما امركم الله ؛ يكن لكم كما وعدكم ،

أجيبوا الله إذا دعاكم ؛ يجبكـم إذا دعوتمـوه " .

التذكرة   ( صـ ١٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : 

(كانوا يقولون: المداراة نصف العقل، وأنا أقول هي العقل كله).

(الآداب الشرعية) لابن مفلح (3/ 468).

وعنه أيضاً: (المؤمن يداري ولا يماري , ينشر حكمة الله , فإن قبلت حمد الله , وإن ردت حمد الله).

(أخلاق العلماء) للآجري (ص58)
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

..

قـال الخريبي - رحمه الله تعالى - عن #الحديث :

 ” من أراد به دنيا ؛ فدنيا ؛ ومن أراد به آخرة ؛ فآخرة “ اهـ . 

• انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٣٤٩/٩) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

فإن للكفر والمعاصي من الآلآم العاجلة الدائمة ما الله به عليم ، ولهذا تجد غالب هؤلاء لا يطَّيبون عيشهم إلا بما يزيل العقل ، ويلهي القلب ، ومن تناول مسكر ، أو رؤية ملهٍ ، أو سماع مطرب ، ونحو ذلك .

أقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٩٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو حيان الأندلسي في "البحر" (7/ 240): «عادة بلاد الأندلس: لا يظهر من المرأة إلا عينها الواحدة»
‏ويقول الغزالي: «لم يزل الرجال على ممر الزمان مكشوفي الوجوه، والنساء يخرجن منتقبات»
‏وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: «ولم تزل عادة النساء قديماً وحديثاً يسترن وجوههن عن الأجانب» الفتح ( 9/ 235)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال ابن قدامة المقدسي - رحمه الله - :

*《 واحذر مجالسة العوام ، فإن فعلت فعليك بالتغافل عما يجرى من سوء أخلاقهم ، وترك الخوض في حديثهم .*

*واحذر كثرة المزاح ، فإن اللبيب يحقد عليك في المزح ، والسفيه يجترئ عليك 》.*

 |[ مختصر منهاج القاصدين (١٠٥) ]|

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

"اعـلـموا أنّـه لولا الـعلـماء الـذين يـنـقلون الـعلـم، 
ويـعـلّـمونه الـنّاس جـيلا بـعد جـيل، 

لـهـلك الإسلام جـملة،فـتدبّروا هـذا وقـفـوا عـنـده وتـفـكّروا فـيـه، 
ولـذلـك سُمّـوا «ورثــة الأنـبـيــاء» "

(الـتّلـخـيص لابن حـزم صـ ١٠٨)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ..
> 
> قـال الخريبي - رحمه الله تعالى - عن #الحديث :
> 
>  ” من أراد به دنيا ؛ فدنيا ؛ ومن أراد به آخرة ؛ فآخرة “ اهـ . 
> 
> • انظر : (السير للذهبي) (٣٤٩/٩) .


الله المستعان نسأل الله ان يصلح نيتنا وان يجعلها خالصة لوجهه سبحانه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي:
أكثر قصة تكرر ذكرها في القرآن قصة فرعون, لأنها أكثر الأحوال دوراناً في الأمم, وكثرة التكرار لحاجة الامة للاعتبار.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بعضُ الناس يستدل بِقوله ﷻ : « لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ »
على حُرية الإعتقاد والدِين !

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه اللّٰه ؛ 

 « لا يَدُل على رضاهُ بِدِينهم ، بَل ولا على إقرارهم عليه ، بل يَدُل على بَراءتِهِ مِن دِينهم ؛ ولِهذا قال النبي ﷺ :
« إن هذه السورة براءةٌ مِن الشرك » 

[ الجواب الصحيح (٣/ ٦٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله :
 (قرأتُ في تسعين موضعًا من القرآن: أنَّ الله قدَّرَ الأرزاقَ وضمنها لخلقِه، وقرأتُ في موضعٍ واحد: ﴿*الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ*﴾ فشكَكنا في قول الصَّادق في تسعين موضعًا، وصدَّقنا قولَ الكاذب في موضعٍ واحد).

 تفسير القرطبي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيميه : العدل المحص في كل شي متعذر علماً وعملاً ، ولكن الأمثل فالأمثل .
ولهذا يقال : هذا أمثل
ويقال للطريقة السلفية : الطريقة المثلى
تقريب فتاوى ابن تيميه ٢-٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري : 

رحلتي إلى الهند كانت بصحبة الشيخ الجزائري ، وقد حصل لي في رحلتي هذه أن جاء إلينا في الفندق قوم من الهندوس يحملون على ظهورهم ثعابين ؛ فقرأت قول الله تعالى :  ( ماجئتم به السحر إن الله سيبطله ) فانقلبت حبالا !


المجموع ص ٧٧٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

《 ولهذا *يقال:*
*إن الأعراب بأكلهم لحوم الإبل* مع عدم الوضوء منها ، *صار فيهم من الحقد* ما صار 》.

 |[ مجموع الفتاوى (٥٢٣/٢٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله - :

*‏《 مَن لَمْ يَتَأَدّب مَعَ اللهِ فَوقَ الأَرضِ ، أَدّبَهُ الله تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ 》.*

 |[ مدارج السالكين لابن القيم (٢/٦٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏■ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"والإنسانُ إذا فَسَدَت نفسُه أو مزاجُه؛ يشتهي ما يضُرَُهُ و يَلْتَذُّ به، بل يعشقُ ذلك عشقًا يُفسِدُ عقله ودينه وخُلقه وبَدَنَه ومالَه".

مجموع الفتاوى ١٩/ ٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رَوّضْ نفسَك 

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :

 《واعلم أنّ نفسَك بمنزلةِ دابَّتِك*:*إن عرفتْ
 منك الجدَّ جدَّتْ ، وإن عرفت منك الكسلَ طمعَت فيك وطلبَت منك حظوظَها وشهوتَها》.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

 « الشَّجَرةَ لَا تَبقَى حَيَّةً إلَّا بِمَادَّةٍ تُسقِيهَا وَ تُنَمِّيهَا، فَإِذَا قُطِعَ عَنهَا السَّقيُ أوشَكَ أن تَيبَسَ، 

فَهكذَا شَجرَةُ الإِسلَامِ فِي القَلبِ إن لَم يَتَعاهَدهَا صَاحِبُهَا بِسَقيِهَا كُلَّ وَقتٍ :

بالعِلمِ النَّافِعِ ، و العَملِ الصَّالِحِ ، و العَودِ بِالتَّذَكُّرِ عَلَى التَّفكيرِ ، و التَّفَكُّرِ عَلَى التَّذَكُّرِ ؛ و إلَّا أوشَكَ أن تَيبَسَ ».

إعلَامُ المُوقَعِين (١٣٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاّمة العثيمين رحمه الله في القول المفيد صـ ١٩٥

الإنسان لا ينبغي له أن يُحَكّم العاطفة، بل يجب عليه أن يتبع ما دلّ عليه الكتاب والسُنّة وأَيّده العقل الصريح السّالم من الشُّبُهات والشّهوات.

----------


## نور وليد

بارك الله فى علمكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سمع رجل سعيدا الكلبي في ليلة باردة يبكي الليل كله ، فسأله ، فقال:
*
*تفكرتُ في فقراء أمة محمد في هذه الليلة فبكيت رقّة لهم .*
*
{ترتيب المدارك* وتقريب المسالك ص418}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى:
"إذا أردت أن تعلم من أين أصاب الرجل ماله، فانظر فيمَ أنفقه فإن #الخبيث لا ينفق إلا في الإسراف".
 بهجة المجالس (ص٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" أعظم الرِّبْح فِي الدُّنْيَا أَن تشغل نَفسك كل وَقت بِمَا هُوَ أولى بهَا و أنفع لَهَا فِي معادها .
كَيفَ يكون عَاقِلا من بَاعَ الْجنَّة بِمَا فِيهَا بِشَهْوَة سَاعَة ؟ "

الفوائد ص (31 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله :

أنّ عمر الإنسان مدّة حياته، و لا حياة له إلاّ بإقباله على ربّه، و التّنَعُّم بِحُبّه و ذكره، و إيثار مرضاته.
 الدّاء والدّواء صـ ١٣٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

و كذلك؛ معاشرة الرجل الأجنبي للنسوة و مخالطتُهن؛ من أعظم المنكرات التي تأباها بعض البهائم؛ فضلًا عن بني آدم .

جامع المسائل"(٢١٩/٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*《 ويَنْـبَـغي لِمَنْ كانَ عَبُـوساً مُنْقَـبِضاً أنْ يَتبسَّم ، ويُحسِّن خُلُقَـه ، ويَمْـقُتَ نَـفسهُ عَلَى رَداءَةِ خُلُقِـه ، وَلا بُدَّ للنّفـس مِن مُجاهَدة وَتَـأْديب 》.*

 |[ سير أعلام النبلاء (١٤١/١٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام مالك بن أنس -رحمه الله-* : 

 *ما قلّت الآثار في قوم إلا كثُرت فيهم الآثار* ،
 *و إذا قلّت العلماء ظهر في الناس الجفاء* . 

كتاب الفقيه والمتفقه
 ج١/ ص٣٨٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ
*« *العِلْمُ ذَكَرٌ؛ يُحِبُّهُ ذُكُوْرَةُ الرِّجَالِ، ويَكْرَهُهُ مُؤنَّثُوْهُم*»

انْظُرْ: «جَامِعَ بَيَانِ العِلْمِ وفَضْلِه» لابْنِ عَبْدِ البَرِّ (1/ 251)، و«الحِلْيَةَ» لأبِي نُعَيْمٍ (3/ 365)، و«شَرَفَ أصْحَابِ أهْلِ الحَدِيْثِ» للخَطِيْبِ البَغْدَادِيِّ (70-71)، وبَعْضُهم يَنْسِبُها لعَلِيِّ بنِ أبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، انْظُرْ «المَجْمُوْعَ» للنَّوَوِيِّ (1/ 41).

أرَادَ الزُّهْرِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ:
 ( *أنَّ العِلْمَ أرْفَعُ المَطَالِبِ وأجَلُّهَا، كَمَا أنَّ الذُّكُوْرَ أفْضَلُ مِنَ الإنَاثِ، فألِبَّاءُ الرِّجَالِ وأهْلُ التَّمْيِيْزِ مِنْهُم يُحِبُّوْنَ العِلْمَ، ولَيْسَ كالرَّأيِّ السَّخِيْفِ الَّذِي يُحِبُّه سُخَفَاءُ الرِّجَالِ، فَضَرَبَ التَّذْكِيْرَ والتَّأنِيْثَ مَثَلاً* )

انْظُرْ: «المُجَالَسَةَ» لأبِي بَكْرٍ الدِّيْنَوَرِيّ  ِ (3/ 426-427) بنَحْوِه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 
*"كثر في المتفقهة من ينحرف عن طاعات القلب وعباداته: من الإخلاص لله والتوكل عليه والمحبة له والخشية له، ونحو ذلك".*

مجموع الفتاوى (20/  72).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
 "والمقصود هنا أنّ القرآن من تدبره تدبرَا تامَّا تبينَ له اشتماله على بيان الأحكام، وأنَّ فيه من العلم ما لا يُدرِكه أكثرُ الناس، وأنِّه يُبيّن المشكلاتِ ويَفصِل النزاع بكمالِ دلالتِه وبيانِه إذا أُعطِيَ حقَّه، ولم تُحرَّفْ كَلِمُهُ عن مواضعه". 

جامع المسائل (1 / 256).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 
*"العقل الصريح لا يتصور أن يخالف النقل الصحيح.* 
*وإنما المخالفون للكتاب والسنة والإجماع، والمدّعون حصول القواطع العقلية إنما معهم شُبَه المعقولات لا حقائقها".*

جامع المسائل (1 / 64).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أَوْصَى الشَّافِعِي تِلْمِيذَهُ الرَّبِيع بنُ سُلَيْمَان: 
«إذا أردت صلاح قلبك، أو ابنك، أو أخيك، أو من شئت صلاحه، فأودعه في رياض القرآن، وبين صحبة القرآن، سيصلحه الله، شاء أم أبى -بإذنه تعالى-».
'حلية الأولياء ٩ / ١٢٣

﴿ عَـبـق الـقـرآن ﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله :
يؤثر عن عمر بن الخطاب كلمة نافعة جدا وهي :
{ من بورك له في شيء فليلــزمــــه }
هذه كلمة عجيبــة لو توزن بالذهب لوزنــتـــه ؟؟
يعني إذا عمل الإنسان عملاً ورأى فيه البركة والثمرة
فليلزمه

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

المرجع / تفسير سورة آل عمران 2 / 373

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

*‏القرآن شفاءٌ لما في الصدور ، يُذْهِب ما يلقيه الشيطان فيها من الوساوس والشهوات والإرادات الفاسدة .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

إغاثة اللهفان [١٨١/١]

----------


## نور وليد

قال الإمام ابن المبارك - رحمه الله   من اعظم المصائب للرجل أن يعلم من نفسه تقصير ثم لا يبال و لا يحزن عليه - شعب الإيمان للأمام البيهقي - ( 594 / 1 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*
ردّ  ابن العربي على شيخه الغزالي في مسألة غلط فيها فقال:*
( ونحن وإن كنا نقطة من بحره فإنا لا نرد عليه إلا بقوله ).

وعلق عليه الذهبي بقوله :
*( كذا فليكن الرد بأدب وسكينة)  اهـ

 السير ٣٣٩/١٩  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ألا ترى إلى باب الدعاوي المستند إلى أن "البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر" , ولم يستثن من ذلك أحد،*حتى إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم احتاج إلى البينة*في بعض ما أنكر فيه مما كان اشتراه، فقال: "من يشهد لي؟"، حتى شهد له خزيمة بن ثابت، فجعلها الله شهادتين، فما ظنك بآحاد الآمة؟ 

فلو ادعى أكفر الناس على أصلح الناس لكانت البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر، وهذا من ذلك، والنمط واحد،*فالاعتبار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال وهب بن منبه - رحمه الله تعالى :*

*" إذا سُلِكَ بك طريق البَلاء ، فقَرَّ عَيْنًا ، وطِبْ نَفْسًا ، فقد سُلِكَ بك سبيل الأنبياء والصالحين " .* 

* |[ الزهد لأبي داود : (٣٩) ]| .*

*___________________________*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى:

فإذا كان الميزان عندك الكثرة فالكثرة مذمومة .
وإذا كان الميزان عندك البلاغة والفصاحة في الخطابة فالله قد وصف المنافقين بأنهم من ذوي الألسنة الحداد ويقول
*"وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم "*
‏فالمعتبر هو معرفة أهل الحق بصفاتهم وأنهم يدعون إلى كتاب الله وإلى سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم .
لا يريدون من الناس جزاء ولا شكورا

قمع المعاند(2 / 547-552)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله تعالى:
*لا يضيركم ضعف حظكم من العلم إذا وفر حظكم من الأخلاق الفاضلة*

*فإن أمتكم في حاجة إلى الأخلاق والفضائل إن حاجتها إلى الفضائل أشد وأوكد من حاجتها إلى العلم*

*لأنها ما سقطت هذه السقطة الشنيعة من نقص في العلم ولكن من نقص في الأخلاق .*
‏آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (٢٦٨/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد، رحمه الله :

.يُجبر الأخ على نفقة الأخت إذا كانت محتاجة. 
زاد المسافر ٣٠٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله :

*" من أكثر الأذكار أجورا وأعظمها جزاء : الأدعية الثابتة في الصباح والمساء ؛ فإن فيها من النفع والدفع ما هي مشتملة عليه .*
*فعلى من أحب السلامة من الآفات في الدنيا والفوز بالخير الآجل والعاجل أن يلازمها ويفعلها في كل صباح ومساء " .*


 قطر الولي (٣٨٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"عاقبة العفو"
مسعود بن محمد الهمذاني :
كان من خيار الناس، وكان كثيراً ما يصفح عن الناس بقوله: الماضي لا يُذكر .
قيل إنّه رُؤيَ في المنام، فقيل له : ما فعل الله بك ؟ قال: أوقفني بين يديه، وقال لي: يا مسعود الماضي لا يُذْكَر، انطلقوا به إلى الجنّة.
•
تاريخ الإسلام ٤٢ / ٣٢٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:

" *شغلوا قلوبهم بالدنيا! ولو شغلوها بالله والدّار الآخرة؛ لجالت في معاني كلامه وآياته المشهودة، ورجعت إلى أصحابها بغرائب الحِكم وطرف الفوائد*".

الفوائد (ص/٩٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البربهاري رحمه الله تعالى:

"إذا رأيت الرجل من أهل السنة رديء الطريق والمذهب، فاسقا فاجرا، صاحب معاصي، ضالا، وهو على السنة، فاصحبه، واجلس معه، فإنه ليس يضرك معصيته

وإذا رأيت الرجل مجتهدا في العبادة، متقشفا، محترقا بالعبادة، صاحب هوى، فلا تجالسه، ولا تقعد معه،‏ولا تسمع كلامه، ولا تمشي معه في طريق، فإني لا آمن أن تستحلي طريقته فتهلك معه".

[شرح السنة:١٢٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

" وأحب كثرة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل حال، وأنا في يوم الجمعة وليلتها أشد استحباباً، وأحب قراءة الكهف ليلة الجمعة ويومها لما جاء فيها ".

الأم : [1/ 239]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومن اصابه سهم من سهام ابليس - وهو العشق - فعليه بالترياق والمرهم :
١-التزوج ..فإنه ينقص الشهوة ويضعف العشق
٢-يداوم على الصلوات الخمس والدعاء والتضرع وقت السحر - بحضور قلب وخشوع - ويكثر من قول " اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك  ، يا مصرف القلوب صرف قلبي على طاعتك 
٣-ان يبتعد عن سكن هذا الشخص والاجتماع بمن يجتمع معه .

ابن تيمية | الفتاوى المصرية 1/101

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الشوكاني في "البدر الطالع":

"محمد عابد السندي... تكرر وفوده إلى صنعاء... وأرسله الإمام المهدي إلى مصر إلى الباشا محمد علي بهدية منها (فيل) وكان ذلك سنة (١٢٣٢)، ورجع وأخبرنا باندراس العلم من الديار المصرية، وأنه لم يبق إلا التقليد والتصوف!"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وكان الأذري رحمه الله نحويا وكان في ذهنه في علم الأصول بعض البلادة. فأخبرني أبي رحمه الله عن الإمام ابن القديم عن الأذري قال: قال لي القاضي رحمه الله قد أذنت لك يا أبا عبد الله في تصفح كتبي وإصلاح ما رأيته خطأ من جهة النحو، فأما ما كان عندك خطأ من جهة النظر في الأصول فاتهم فيه نظرك ودع كتبي بحسبها

فهرس ابن عطية (ص: 76)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مَا نَزل مِن السَّمَاءِ أعزُّ مِن التَّوفِيقِ، ولَا صَعِدَ مِن الأرضِ أعزُّ مِن الإخلَاصِ .
التَّحبِيرُ شَرح التَّحرِير (٦٢)]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال وُهَيْبٌ المكي:
الزُّهد في الدنيا أن لا تأسى على ما فـات منها، ولا تفرح بما أتاك منها.

الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا صـ٦٣

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال عبد الله بن مسعود "رضي الله عنه" 

إنّ هـذا الـقـرآن مـأدبـة الله
فـمـن دخـل فـيـه فـهو آمــن. 

  ابن المبارك في الزّهد ٧٧٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو سليمان الداراني - رحمه اللّٰه -: 

إذا كانت الآخرة في القلب، 
جاءَت الدنيا تزحَمها، وإذا كانت الدنيا في القلب، لم تَزْحَمها الآخرة، لأنَّ الآخرة كريمة، والدنيا لئيمة.

 صفـة الصفوة (٤/٤٤٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إمام الوُّعاظ ابن الجوزي البغدادي :

وما زال العقلاء يُظهِرون التجلد عند المصائب والفقر والبلاء، لئلا يتحملوا مع النوائب شماتة الأعداء -وإنها الأشد من كل نائبة- وكان فقيرهم يُظهِر الغنى، ومريضهم يُظهِر العافية.

  صيد الخاطر (٢٩٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة جمال الدين القاسمي رحمه الله :
الصبر على لسان النساء مما يُمتحن به الأولياء .
موعظة المؤمنين  : ١٠٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - :

إن من التواضع أن تبدأ بالسلام كلَّ من لقيت .

 [ بهجة المجالس ١٦٠ / ١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشاطبي :

لما كثرت البدع والمخالفات، وتواطأ الناس عليها .

صار الجاهل يقول: 
لو كان هذا منكرًا لما فعله الناس.

  الاعتصام ٢/٢٧١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني في "الفتح الرباني" ص ٥٤: 
"إذا صحَّ القلبُ امتلأ رحمةً وشفقةً على الخلق".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
.
صلاح العبد في أن يعلم الحق ويعمل به فمن لم يعلم الحق فهو ضال عنه ومن علمه فخالفه واتبع هواه فهو غاو ومن علمه وعمل به كان من أولي الأيدي عملاً ومن أولي الأبصار علماً
.
- جامع المسائل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

*《 وما محقت البركة من الأرض إلا بمعاصي الخلق ، وإن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه 》.*

 |[ الجواب الكافي (ص١٢٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :

*《‏ ‏ربَّ كلمةٍ جرى بها اللسـان هلك بها الإنسان 》.*

 ‏|[ صيد الخاطر (٢٣٣) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(الفقه أعزُّ علمٍ خاض فيه الخائضون
، ومنه مدارك أحكام الله سبحانه، وهو البحر ذو التيار، وفيه المغاصات على درر المعاني، فلا يقع عليها إلا من أُيّدَ بنور من الله تعالى). 
[الإمام السّمعاني - القواطع ٣/ ١١٠١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام  السعدي رحمه الله:

«ومن الأمور النافعة أن تعرف أن أذية الناس لك وخصوصا في الأقوال السيئة لا تضرك بل تضرهم».

[الوسائل المفيدة (٣٠)].

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في [أغاثه اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان]:
وقد اطردت سنته الكونية سبحانه فى عباده، بأن من مكر بالباطل مكر به، ومن احتال احتيل عليه، ومن خادع غيره خدع. قال الله تعالى: (إِنّ المُنَافِقينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ) وقال تعالى: (وَلا يَحِيقُ المَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلا بِأَهْلِه) .فلا تجد ماكرًا إلا وهو ممكور به، ولا مخادعًا إلا وهو مخدوع، ولا محتالا إلا وهو محتال عليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله-:

*"فمن اجتهد في طاعة الله*
*ورسوله بحسب استطاعته*
*كان من أهل الجنة"*

منهاج السنة(505/3)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: خَيْرُكُمْ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَ القُرْآنَ وَعَلَّمَهُ   رواه البخاري (5027).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:
" دخل في معنى قوله: ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه ) تعليم حروفه ومعانيه جميعا؛ بل تعلم معانيه هو المقصود الأول بتعليم حروفه، وذلك هو الذي يزيد الإيمان " انتهى من  "مجموع الفتاوى" (13 / 403).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

*فالكاذب أسوأ حالاً من البهيمة العجماء.*

 مجموع الفتاوى  [74/20]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في خطبة كتابه 
"منهاج القاصدين"، وهو اختصار لكتاب " الإحياء " :
" اعلم أن في " الإحياء " آفاتٍ لا يعلمها إلا العلماء 
وأقلها الأحاديث الباطلة الموضوعة 
والموقوفة وقد جعلها مرفوعة 
وإنما نقلها كما اقتراها، لا أنه افتراها "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الحافـظ ابـن رجب رحمه الله:

وفي قوله عز وجل { فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه }

إشارة الى أنه لابد من تقصير في الاستقامة المأمور بها ، فيجبر ذلك بالاستغفار المقتضي للتوبة والرجو؏ الى الاستقامة 

جامع العلوم والحكم (510/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله:
الفرائض: رؤوس الأموال!
والنوافل: الأرباح. 
الحلية-3/397

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام
كل من خالف طريق الأنبياء لآبد له من الكذب. 

النبوات2/1032

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الماوردي - رحمه الله -: 

‏" وإظهار الرجل سرَّ غيره أقبح من إظهاره سرَّ نفسه ،
‏لأنَّه يبوء بإحدى وصمتين : 
‏" الخيانة إن كان مؤتمنًا ، أو النَّمِيمَة إن كان مستودعًا، فأما الضرر فربما استويا فيه وتفاضلا، وكلاهما مذموم ، وهو فيهما ملوم ".

‏أدب الدنيا والدين (ص ٣٠٧)

----------


## ناصر العلي

> قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 
> 
> 
> "أسوأ أنواع الكرم هو :
> 
> كرمك في إهداء حسناتك للآخرين ،
> غيبة ، ونميمة ، وبھتاناً ، وسباً،  وشتماً
> 
> وأجمل أنواع البخل هو :
> ...


*العبارة رائعة
والنسبة لابن تيمية غير صحيحة
والبينة على المدَّعي*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال:

«ما تعبدت الله امرأة بمثل تقوى الله وجلوسها في بيتها».

تفسير السمعاني (٤/٢٧٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة مقبل الوادعي في  "قمع المعاند" (ص/495) : (( وننصح طلبة العلم أن يحرصوا على اقتناء الكتب،  حتى لو باع أحدهم سيارته ، ولو باع أحدهم عمامته ، من أجل أن يشتري كتابا ، الكتاب الواحد يساوي الدنيا ! )) .

( *المجالس اﻷدبية لمحدث الديار اليمنية* )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البغوي - رحمه الله - : 

" الأقدار غالبةٌ، والعاقبة غائبةٌ، فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يغترَّ بظاهر الحال؛ ولهذا شُرِع الدُّعاءُ بالثَّباتِ على الدِّين، وحُسنِ الخاتمة"

شرح السنة ١/ ١٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جُزي : 

( لا يقال قريش إلا لمن كان من ذرية النضر بن كنانة )

[ التسهيل (٧٦٧/٤)] لابن جزي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الصحابي الجليل النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه :

إن الهلكة كل الهلكة أن تعمل السيئات في زمن البلاء

- البداية والنهاية للحافظ ابن كثير ٣٤٤/٨ -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابنُ مُفلِح - رحمه الله - :

 "لولا المصائب لَبَطِرَ العبدُ وبغى وطغى
فيحميه بها من ذلك ويطهره مِمَّا فيه. فسبحان من يرحم ببلائه ويبتلي بنعمائه".

الآداب الشرعية : [191/ 2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
رحمه الله تعالى ت٧٢٨هـ


وَقَدْ أَوْعَبَتْ الْأُمَّةُ فِي كُلِّ فَنٍّ مِنْ فُنُونِ الْعِلْمِ أبوابا، فَمَنْ نَوَّرَ اللَّهُ قَلْبَهُ هَدَاهُ بِمَا يبلغه مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَمَنْ أَعْمَاهُ لَمْ تَزِدْهُ كَثْرَةُ الْكُتُبِ إلَّا حَيْرَةً وَضَلَالًا، 
كَمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لابن لَبِيدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ : "أَوَلَيْسَتْ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ عِنْدَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى؟ فَمَاذَا تُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ؟! ".

فَنَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ الْعَظِيمَ أَنْ يَرْزُقَنَا الْهُدَى وَالسَّدَادَ، وَيُلْهِمَنَا رُشْدَنَا، وَيَقِيَنَا شَرَّ أَنْفُسِنَا، وَأَنْ لَا يُزِيغَ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَانَا، وَيَهَبَ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْهُ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ هُوَ الْوَهَّابُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا.


[ مجموع الفتاوى ٦٦٥/١٠  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفُضيل بن عِياض :
إنما جُعِلَت العلل يعني الأمراض ليؤدب الله بها العباد، وليس كل مَنْ مَرِضَ مات 
حلية الأولياء   (١٠٩/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فكل بلاء وشر في الدنيا والآخرة فسببه الذنوب ومخالفة أوامر الرب

ابن القيم.. مدراج السالكين (ص٤٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( ومن ذا _  رحمك الله _ صفا فلم يكن له عيب، وخلص فلم يكن فيه شَوْب)

*#ابن_قتيبة*

" فضل العرب والتنبيه على علومها" 
(ص : ٤٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ضمرة رحمه الله:

"اﻟﻤﺮﻭءﺓ اﻟﺘﻨﺰه ﻋﻦ ﻛﻞ دنيء"

المروءة (1/ 79)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الامام المروزي:

 "ولا نعلم طاعة يدفع الله بها العذاب مثل الصلاة".

تعظيم قدر الصلاة (١/٢٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله:

قيل للعَتَّابي: إنك تلقى الناس كلَّهم بالبشر! 
قال: "دفعُ ضغينةٍ بأيسر مؤونة، واكتسابُ إخوان بأيسر مبذول".


بهجة المجالس 2/665

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام القرافي رحمه الله تعالى:
" وكم يخفى على الفقهاء والحكام الحق في كثير من المسائل بسبب الجهل بالحساب والطب والهندسة ، فينبغي لذوي الهمم العلية أن لا يتركوا الإطلاع على العلوم ما أمكنهم ذلك.
فلم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا .. كنقص القادرين على التمام "
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
من كتاب الذخيرة (5/ 502)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وطاعة ولي الأمر!

قال أبو عبد الله السلمي: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل وهو في السجن في دار عمارة بن حمزة وأخرجوا القيد من -وكان حلق القيد واسعا-:
 ((لو تركونا بلا قيدٍ ما خرجنا إلا بأمرهم))!

السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل
(٤٤٢/٢)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله: 

من دعا الأمّـة إلى غير سنّـة 
رسول الله «صلّى الله عليه وسلّم»
فهو عدوّه حقًّــا.

 مفتاح دار السّعادة[٢٥١/١]

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

خير أوصـاف العبد
إفتقـاره و اضطراره 

      "إلى ربِّــه"

 فيض القدير للمناوي[٣٣١/٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن بطة العبكري رحمه الله 
⁦« هم - أي أهل البدع - أشد فتنة من الدجال ، وكلامهم ألصق من الجرب ، وأحرق للقلوب من اللهب ، فلا تجالسوهم » ⁦

 الإبانة (٢/٤٧٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«حسبي اللهُ ونِعْمَ الوكيل.»

«إذا ردَّدَ العبد هٰذه الكلمَات بإخلاصٍ عند الكَرْب : نفعته نفْعاً عظيماً ، وكُنَّ له شفيعاً إلىٰ اللّٰه تعالىٰ في كِفايته شرَّ الخلْق ، ورَزَقَهُ من حيث لا يحتسب، وكان اللّٰه بِكُلِّ خيرٍ إليه أسرع».

[فيض القدير ؛ للمناوي ٥ / ١٠٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حزم -رحمه الله- :
«لا تنقل إلى صديقك مايؤلم نفسه، ولا ينتفع بمعرفته فهذا فعل الأرذال ، ولا تكتمه مايستضرُّ بجهله فهذا فعل أهلِ الشر».[مداواة النفوس (ص-٦٠)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
شيطان الجن إذا غُلب وسوس، وشيطان الإنس إذا غُلب كذب .
مجموع الفتاوى (608-22)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  • - رحمه الله - :
• - المنازلُ العاليةُ لا تنالُ إلَّا بالبلاء.
【 مجموع الفتاوىٰ   (٣٠٢/٢٥) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  ابن باديس رحمه الله 
" إن ما يصيب المؤمنين من البلاء في أفرادهم وجماعتهم هو ابتلاء يكسبهم القوة والجلد ويقوي فيهم خلق الصبر والثبات وينبههم إلى مواطن الضعف فيهم أو ناحية التقصير منهم، فيتداركوا أمرهم بالإصلاح والمتاب، فإذا هم بعد ذلك الإبتلاء أصلب عوداً وأطهر قلوباً وأكثر خبرة وأمنع جانبا" الآثار 1/350

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

ومما يميز أهل الحديث عن غيرهم ثباتهم على مبادئهم عند المحن والفتن ، فما يعلم أحد من علمائهم ولا صالح عامّتهم رجع قط عن قوله واعتقاده بل هم أعظم الناس صبراً على ذلك وإن امتحنوا بأنواع المحن وفتنوا بأنواع الفتن، .‏فالثبات والاستقرار في أهل الحديث والسُّنة أضعاف أضعاف أضعاف ما هو عند أهل الكلام والفلسفة.

 (مجموع الفتاوى 4/ 51 ).

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏ قوله تعالى
«أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين»

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :

هذا استفهام إنكاري، أي:
لا تظنوا، ولا يخطر ببالكم أن تدخلوا الجنة من دون مشقة، واحتمال المكاره في سبيل الله وابتغاء مرضاته، فإن الجنة أعلى المطالب.

تفسيره(١٥٠)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏          الحكمة من البلاء

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:

في البلاء تذكير العبد بذنوبه؛ فربما تاب ورجع، وفيه زوال قسوة القلوب وحدوث رقّتها وانكساره لله وذلّه،وذلك أحبُّ إلى الله من كثير من طاعات الطائعين، وأنها تُوجب للعبد الرجوع بقلبه إلى الله،والوقوف ببابه والتضرع له

 موارد الظمآن(٢/٥٣)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قال فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :

... السُّنَّة أصلٌ من أصول الشرع يجب الرجوع إليها كما يجب الرجوع إلى كتاب الله عزَّ وجل ...

| ش.صحيح البخاري:(٣٦٨/٥) |

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏{{وَتَبَتَّلْ إليْهِ تَبْتِيلًا}}

قال العلامة السعدي -رحمه الله-:

أي: انقطع إلى الله تعالى، فإنّ الإنقطاع
إلى الله والإنابة إليه، هو الإنفصال
بِالقلب عن الخلائق،

والإتصاف بِمحبة الله، وكل ما يقرب
إليه، ويدني من رِضاه.

تيسير الكريم الرحمن (٥٧٤/٢٩)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏✍

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

‏قال الإمام ابن شهاب الزهري
رحمه الله - :

« لا تكابر العلم ، فإن العلم أودية ، فأيها أخذت فيه قطع بك قبل أن تبلغه ولكن خذه مع الأيام والليالي ، ولا تأخذ العلم جملة ؛ فإن من رام أخذه جملة ذهب عنه جملة ولكن الشيء بعد الشيء مع الليالي والأيام » .

جامع بيان العلم وفضله (٤٣١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف: 

من كذَّب بكرامة، لم ينلها. 

البداية والنهاية (٢٣٥/١٤)

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قَالَ الإمَامُ ابنُ القَيِّم - رَحِمهُ الله - 

« الشُّكرُ يَكُون : 

- بالقَلبِ : خُضُوعاً واستِكَانةً،
- وباللِّسَان : ثناءً واعتِرافاً،
- وَبالجَّوارِحِ : طَاعةً وانقياداً »

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قَالَ الإمَامُ ابنُ القَيِّم - رَحِمهُ الله - ؛ 

« الشُّكرُ يَكُون : 

- بالقَلبِ : خُضُوعاً واستِكَانةً،
- وباللِّسَان : ثناءً واعتِرافاً،
- وَبالجَّوارِحِ : طَاعةً وانقياداً »

مَدارِجُ السَّالِكين - ٢/٢٤٦

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

قَالَ شَيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تَيميَّة - رَحِمهُ الله -

« إذَا أرادَ الله بِعَبدٍ خَيراً أَلهَمَهُ دُعاءَهُ والاستِعَانَةُ بِه، وَجَعَلَ استِعانَتَهُ وَدُعاءَهُ سَبباً للخَيرِ الذي قَضَاهَ لَه » 

 اقتِضَاءُ الصِّراط المُستَقِيم ٢٢٩ / ٢

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

أقوال السلف

لماذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعوذ من الفقر، وهو فيه ما فيه من الفضل؟

قال الأثرم في سؤالاته، (صـ٣٢):

"سمعت أبا عبدالله يُسأل عن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أعوذ بك من الفقر)، كيف هذا، وفي الفقر ما فيه من الفضل؟
فقال الإمام أحمد:
إنما استعاذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من فقر القلب"

----------


## أم عبد البصیر

*الخمسة الطواعين العظام في تأريخ الإسلام*

١-طاعون شيرويه 6هـ
٢-طاعون عمواس18هـ
٣-طاعون الكوفة50هـ
٤-طاعون الجارف69هـ
٥- طاعون الفتيات أو طاعون الأشراف89 هـ

نعوذ بالله من الأوبئة والأمراض والجذام وسيئ الأسقام

‏قال أبو الحسن المدائني رحمه الله  :

 كانت الطواعين المشهورة العظام في الإسلام خمسة منها طاعون الجارف في زمن ابن الزبير في سنة ٦٩ هلك في ثلاثة أيام في كل يوم ٧٠ ألف ، مات فيه لأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ٨٣ ابناً ويُقال : ٧٣ ابناً .

شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي   ( ١ / ١٠٦ )

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اما عن الطواعين فقد حدث في منتصف القرن الثامن الهجري طاعون جارف جعل جميع ما سبقه من الطواعين قطرة في بحر 
كما ذكر الحافظ بن حجر في كتاب بذل الماعون في فضل الطاعون وغيره من المؤرخين وكالعادة فقد بداء من الصين وعم جميع اقطار الارض

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في ذم عقيدة النصارى:

" لو اجتمع عشرة من النصارى يتكلمون في حقيقة ما هم عليه لتفرقوا عن أحد عشر مذهباً ".

إغاثة اللهفان ٢٧١/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - عن امرأة فارقت زوجها ، وخطبها رجل في عدتها وهو ينفق عليها ، فهل يجوز ذلك ؟ 
فقال : 
" لا يجوز التصريح بخطبة المعتدة ولو كانت في عدة وفاة باتفاق المسلمين ، فكيف إذا كانت في عدة طلاق ، ومن فعل ذلك يستحق العقوبة التي تردعه أمثاله عن ذلك ، فيعاقب الخاطب والمخطوبة جميعا ويزجر عن التزويج بها معاقبة بنقيض قصده " 

[ مجموع الفتاوى : 32 / 8 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الربيع بن خثيم المتوفى سنة 65 هـ :

*《 لو رآنا أصحاب محمد ﷺ لقالوا : هؤلاء لا يؤمنون بيوم الحساب 》.*

 |[ فيض القدير (479/3) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله: لولا محن الدنيا ومصائبها، لأصاب العبد من أدواء الكِبر والعجب والفرعنة وقسوة القلب، ما هو سبب هلاكه عاجلًا وآجلًا، فمن رحمة أرحم الراحمين أن يتفقده في الأحيان بأنواع من أدوية المصائب، تكون حمية له من هذه الأدواء، وحفظًا لصحة عبوديته، واستفراغًا للمواد الفاسدة الرديئة المهلكة، فسبحان من يرحم ببلائه، ويبتلي بنعمائه.*

[ زاد المعاد لـ ابن القيم ١٧٩/٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قل ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

 المشركون كانوا يدعون ﷲ إذا اضطروا فيجيب دعاءهم، فكيف بالمؤمنين؟! »

 جامع المسائل - 1/71

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اختار الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي أن الرحلة إلى سماع الحديث أفضل من الغزو، ومن سائر النوافل .

الجوهر المنضد في طبقات متأخري أصحاب أحمد، (ص:٩٩-١٠١)

----------


## نور وليد

كان الربيع بن خثيم - رحمه الله تعالى - يبكى حتى تبل لحيته دموعه فيقول : أدركنا أقواما كنا فى جنبهم لصوص . ( حلية الأولياء - 8 /2 )

----------


## نور وليد

قال الربيع بن خثيم - رحمه الله تعالى - لأصحابه : تدرون ما الداء و الدواء و الشفاء  ؟ قالوا : لا قال : الداء الذنوب و الدواء الاستغفار  و الشفاء ان تتوب ثم لاتعود . ( حلية الأولياء - 8 /2 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الملقن:

"وفي حديث الثلاثة الذين خُلِّفوا، التأسي بالغير، فإن المصيبة إذا عمَّتْ هانت، بخلاف ما إذا خصّت، وهذا في الدنيا موجود، وفي الآخرة مفقود، قال تعالى: ﴿وَلَن يَنفَعَكُمُ اليَومَ إِذ ظَلَمتُم أَنَّكُم فِي العَذابِ مُشتَرِكونَ﴾".

 التوضيح 21/596

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن رجب -رحمه الله-:
"الإصرار على المعاصي وشعب النفاق من غير توبة يُخشى منها أن يُعاقب صاحبها بسلبِ الإيمان بالكلية"

فتح الباري ١٩٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله :

أعلى الدرجات أن يكون ذكر الله
عندك أحلى من العسل وأشهى
من الماء العذب الصافي ".

[ مجموع رسائل ابن رجب ٣١٧/٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي*_رحمه الله*_:(*خرجت من الكوفه وليس أحد يشك في فضل أبي بكر وعمر*وتقديمهما ،  وقدمت الآن وهم يقولون ويقولون ،  ولا والله ما أدري ما يقولون )*
المنتقى للذهبي*ص 360
*قال محب الدين*الخطيب(*ت 1389) {*هذا نص  تاريخي عظيم*في تحديد تطور التشيع*فإن أبا إسحاق السبيعي كان شيخ الكوفة وعالمها*.. ولد في خلافه أمير المؤمنين عثمان قبل شهادته بثلاث سنين*وعُمِّر حتى توفي سنة 127*}
حاشيه المنتقى صفحة360

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله :

"إن من الناس من يحب الثناء عليه
 وما يساوي عند الله جناح بعوضة".
 [ أبو نعيم / الحلية ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإِمَامُ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :

*《 وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ أَمَارَاتِ الحُمْقِ فِي الأَحْمَقِ لِسَانَهُ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ قَلْبُهُ فِي طَرَفِ لِسَانِهِ ، مَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ نَطَقَ بِهِ لِسَانُهُ 》.*

 |[ رَوْضَةُ العُقَلَاءِ (ص ١٢١) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ‏قال الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله - :

*《 إنّما هذا زمان ، احفظ فيه لسانك وأخفِ مكانك ، ويُصلِحُك عِلمٌ قليل ، وخُذ بما تعرِف ودع ما تُنكِر 》.*

 |[ مختصر الحجة (٤٨٣/٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قالَ شيخُ الإسلام ابنُ تيمِيَّة -رحمهُ الله-:
*"مِن أسبابِ تسلُّطِ العدُوِّ عَلى دِيارِ المُسلِمين: ظُهورُ الإلحادِ والنِّفاقِ والبِدَع".*

[مجموع الفتاوى ١٣/ ١٨٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"لا يكونُ الرجل تقيًا حتى يكونَ لنفسه أشد محاسبةً لنفسه من الشريك لشريكه، وحتى يعلمَ من أين ملبسه ومطعمه ومشربه"*.

سير أعلام النبلاء ٧٤/٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن سلّوم لتلميذه عثمان بن منصور :

"وقد نزلت بي شدّةٌ عظيمة، ووقعتُ في خطر شديد سنة 1091 هـ، فداومتُ على (لا حول ولا قوّة إلا بالله) ليلاً ونهارًا إلى أن يغلبني النّوم، ففرّج الله عنّي سريعًا فلله الحمدُ والمِنّة ! " .
َ
الإجازة العلميّة في نجد ٣/ ٥٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله تعالى :

( والعلم كالغيث،ينزل من السماء حلوا صافيا فتغيره الأشجار إلى طباعها،فيزداد المر مرارة،والحلو حلاوة،
فكذلك العلم إذا حصله المتكبرون ازدادوا كبرا إلى كبرهم،
وإذا ناله المتواضعون ازدادوا تواضعا إلى تواضعهم. )

" مقاصد الرعاية "
( ص ١٤٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"كان الإمام أحمد يختم القرآن في النهار في كل سبعة أيام في كل يوم سُبعا، لا يتركه نظرًا..من الجمعة إلى الجمعة".

المغني لابن قدامة٢/ ١٢٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

"كلما صح القلب من مرضه ترحل إلى الآخرة وقرب منها حتى يصير من أهلها، وكلما مرض القلب واعتل آثر الدنياء و استوطنها، حتى يصير من أهلها"

[إغاثة اللهفان(٧١/١)]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: "كيف أنتم إذا لبستم فتنة يربو فيها الصغير ويهرم فيها الكبير، وتؤخذ سنة يجري الناس عليها فإذا غير منها شيء قيل غيرت السنة: قيل: متى ذلك يا أبا عبد الرحمن؟ قال إذا كثر قراؤكم، وقل فقهاؤكم، وكثرت أموالكم، وقل أمناؤكم، والتمست الدنيا بعمل الآخرة، وتفقه لغير الدين" رواه الدارمي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(وتعلمون أن مقامنا الساعة في هذه البلاد إنما هو لأمور ضرورية، متى أهملناها فسد علينا أمر الدين والدنيا، ولسنا - والله - مُختارين للبُعد عنكم، ولو حمَلَتنا الطيورُ لسرنا إليكم، ولكنِ الغائبُ عذرُه معه).
من رسالة بعث بها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إلى والدته ست النعم بنت عبدوس الحرانية، بعد خروجه من السجنة الأولى في في مصر سنة 707هـ.
العقود الدرية (ص321).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ولقد آتينا داود وسليمان علمًا]

" فإن الله تعالى آتى داود وسليمان من نِعم الدنيا والآخرة ما لا ينحصر ، ولم يذكر من ذلك في صدر هذه الآية إلا العلم ؛ ليبيّن أنه [أي العلم] الأصل في النعم كلها " 

" تقي الدين السبكي | فتاويه " (٧٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اللذة 

أعلى مراتب اللذة عند ابن القيم :

"*اللذة العقلية الروحية*:
 فهي لذة المعرفة والعلم والاتصاف بصفات الكمال من الكرم والجود والعفة والشجاعة والصبر والحلم والمروءة وغيرها . فإن الإلتذاذ بذلك من أعظم اللذات ، وهو لذة النفس الفاضلة العلوية الشريفة . 
فإذا انضمت اللذة بذلك إلى لذة معرفة الله تعالى ومحبته وعبادته وحده لا شريك له ، والرضا به عوضاً عن كل شيء ، ولا يتعوض بغيره عنه .

*فصاحب هذه اللذة في جنة عاجلة نسبتها إلى لذات الدنيا كنسبة لذة الجنة إلى لذة الدنيا* "

روضة المحبين : ص 164

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(وَمَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا وَإِيمَانًا؛ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكُونُ عِنْدَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ مِنْ التَّحْقِيقِ إلَّا مَا هُوَ دُونَ تَحْقِيقِ السَّلَفِ، لَا فِي الْعِلْمِ وَلَا فِي الْعَمَلِ).*

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى 7 / 436

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بالقاعي رحمه الله:

"{وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَىٰ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً} وخصَّ الليل بالذكر؛ إشارة إلى أن ألـذ المناجاة فيه".

تفسير البقاعي (١٣٣/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
ليس من شرط المُتَّقِين و نحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب ، و لا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ و الذنوب؛ فإنَّ هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكن في الأُمَّة مُتَّقٍ،بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقِين، ومن فعل ما يُكفِّر سيئاته دخل في المُتَّقِين.

 منهاج السُنَّة ٧ / ٨٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام:

**"شاهد بعض ملوك فارس اجتماعاً لبعض المتصوفة، وقد أُحضر فيه من الصور الجميلة والأصوات المطربة ما أُحضر ، فقال الملك لشيخهم: "يا شيخ! إن كان هذا هو طريق الجنَّة؛ فأين طريق النار؟".*

الاستقامة: 317/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏«مَن صَلُح جُوَّانيه أصلح الله بَرَّانيه، ومَن فَسد جُوَّانيه أفسد الله بَرَّانيه» 
الإمام ابن حبان (روضة العقلاء 26)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الكرماني: "من عمّر ظاهرهٌ باتباع السنة، وباطنه بدوام المراقبة، وغض بصره عن المحارم، واغتذى بالحلال، لم تخطئ له فراسة"
كتاب الداء والدواء ص 307.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله:

الميل إلى الأقوال الباطلة ليس من شأن أهل التحقيق الذين لهم كمال إدراك وقوة، فهم، وفضل دراية، وصحة رواية، بل ذلك دأب من ليست له بصيرة نافذة ولا معرفة نافعة.

" أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب 40 "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الامام الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى: "لو أنّ رجلا في الإسلام ليس عنده من الكتب إلا كتب هذين الشيخين [ابن تيمية وابن القيم] لكفتاه"*


المدخل المفصل لمذهب الإمام أحمد وتخريجات الأصحاب ٦٩٦/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو بكر الطُّرْطوشيُّ: “ومما ابتدعه الناس في القرآن، الاقتصار على حفظ حروفه دون التفقُّه فيه”.

‏ الحوادث والبدع (ص: ١٠١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سَهل بن عَبدالله التستري رحمه اللّه :

" *ما أحدث أحدٌ في العـــــلم شيئاً إلَّا سُئِلَ عنه يوم القيامة، فإن وافق السنّة سلِم وإلاّ فلا* "

الفَتـح (٢٩٠/١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

*(والرفق سبيلُ الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر).*

الاستقامة، ص: 452.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
"فإن فرض أن أحدا نقل مذهب السلف كما يذكره، فإما أن يكون قليل المعرفة بآثار السلف كأبي المعالي، وأبي حامد الغزالي، وابن الخطيب، وأمثالهم، ممن لم يكن لهم من المعرفة بالحديث ما يعدون به من عوام أهل الصناعة، فضلا عن خواصها، ولم يكن الواحد من هؤلاء يعرف بالبخاري، ومسلما، وأحاديثهما إلا بالسماع، كما يذكر ذلك العامة، ولا يميزون بين الحديث الصحيح المتواتر عند أهل العلم بالحديث، وبين الحديث المفترى المكذوب، وكتبهم أصدق شاهد بذلك، ففيها عجائب، وتجد عامة هؤلاء الخارجين عن منهاج السلف من المتكلمة والمتصوفة يعترف بذلك إما عند الموت، وإما قبل الموت، والحكايات في هذا كثيرة معروفة.. [ثم ذكر شيئا منها"

مجموع الفتاوى 4|71

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من الناس من لا يصلح له الأفضل، بل يكون فعله للمفضول أنفع، كمن ينتفع بالدعاء دون الذكر، أو بالذكر دون القراءة، أو بالقراءة دون صلاة التطوع، فالعبادة التي ينتفع بها فيحضر لها قلبه، ويرغب فيها ويحبها أفضل من عبادة يفعلها مع الغفلة وعدم الرغبة. 

( ابن تيمية رحمه الله )
‏‎‎مجموع الفتاوى ج٢٢ ص ٢٠٥

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ‏من الناس من لا يصلح له الأفضل، بل يكون فعله للمفضول أنفع، كمن ينتفع بالدعاء دون الذكر، أو بالذكر دون القراءة، أو بالقراءة دون صلاة التطوع، فالعبادة التي ينتفع بها فيحضر لها قلبه، ويرغب فيها ويحبها أفضل من عبادة يفعلها مع الغفلة وعدم الرغبة. 
> 
> ( ابن تيمية رحمه الله )
> ‏‎‎مجموع الفتاوى ج٢٢ ص ٢٠٥


الله اكبر رحم الله شيخ الاسلام 
ومن الناس من إذا جاءه من يستشيره بين فاضل ومفضول يشير عليه بالافضل ويصر على ذلك ولا يراعي حال السائل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس رحمه الله :

" إن من آفات العلم اغترار صاحبه به ، وقد يتمادى به الغرور حتى يسول له أن ما أوتيه من العلم كافٍ في وقايته من الأضرار ، ونجاته من الأشرار ، فكان من رحمة الله بصاحب القرآن ، ولطف تأديبه له ، وحسن عنايته به ، أن ختم بهاتين السورتين - المعوذتان - كتابه ؛ لتكونا آخر ما يستوقف القارىء المتفقه ، وينبهه إلى أن في العلم والحكمة مسألة لم يتعلمها إلى الآن ، وهي : 
أنه مهما امتد في العلم باعه ، واشتد بالحكمة اطلاعه: فإنه لا يستغني عن الله، ولا بد له من الالتجاء إليه ، والاعتصام به ، يستدفع به شر الأشرار ، وحسد الحاسد.
وكفى بهذه التربية قامعاً للغرور، وإنه لشر الشرور" 

.المصدر : تفسير ابن باديس (370/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

“قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله معلقا على قوله تعالى :

{ يا أيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين }

فكل من اتبع الرسول ﷺ فإن الله حسبه ؛ أي كافيه وهاديه وناصره .”
  مجموع الفتاوى  ( ٣٤/٢٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معاذ -رحمه اللّٰـه- ؛ 

❞ لِلتَّائِب فَخر لَا يُعَادِلُهُ فَخر ، فَرِحَ اللّٰه بِتَوبَتِهِ ❝

_________________________

  *صفة الصفوة (٣/٣٤٢) |*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الملقن رحمه الله تعالى في ترجمة العلامة تقى الدين أبو عبد اللَّه العامرى الحموى رحمه الله ، ومن فتاويه:
( *أن الشخص إذا عزم على معصية فإن كان قد فعلها ولم يتب منها فهو مؤاخذ بهذا العزم؛ لأنه إصرار .* )

" العقد المذهب في طبقات حملة المذهب "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" إنّ الخيرَ كُلّه ، أصله وفصله ، مُنحصرٌ في العلمِ والإيمانِ " . 

[ ابن تيميّة - اقتضاء الصّراط المستقيم (٣٧٢)] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو الوفاء ابن عقيل رحمه الله تعالى :

 ( *ومن مكارم الأخلاق التغافل عن ظهور مساوي الناس ومايبدو في غفلاتهم من كشف عورة ، أو خروج ريح لها صوت، أو ريح، ومن سمع ذلك فأظهر الطرش، أو النوم أو الغفلة ليزيل خجل الفاعل كان ذلك من مكارم الأخلاق*) 

"  فصول الآداب ومكارم الأخلاق المشروعة "

( ص : 44)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن العربي المالكي:( نصف عدة الحرة إجماعاً الا مايحكى عن *الأصم* فإنه سوى فيها بين الحرة والأمَة؛ وقد سبقه الإجماع؛ *لكن لصممه لم يسمع*)!
القرطبي١٢١/٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏«ولو أنَّ العلماء رضي الله عنهم تركوا الذَّبَّ عن الحقّ خوفًا من كلام الخَلْق: لكانوا قد أضاعوا كثيرًا، وخافوا حقيرًا»
ابن الوزير
(الروض الباسم1/ 17)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قَال الإمام ابن الجَوزي  رحمَه الله :

« يَا مَن  وَفَّى  رَمَضَانَ عَلَى أَحسَنِ

   حَالٍ، لا تتغيّر بَعدَهُ فِي  شـَوَّالٍ » 

 التبصرة (٢/١١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"كما لا تدخل الملائكة الحاملة للبركات بيتا فيه صورة أو كلب، كذلك لا تدخل السكينات الجالية للبينات قلبا فيه كبر وحرص، فالخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات، والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات" 

[مفردات الأصفهاني ٥٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" قال القاسم بن سلام رحمه الله
لا ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يرى أحدًا من أهل الأرض أغنى منه، ولو ملك الدنيا برحبها.

" غريب الحديث " (171/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قَالَ سَحْنُوْنُ المَالِكِيُ - رحمه الله - :

*《 كَانَ بَعْضُ مَنْ مَضَىٰ يُرِيْدُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِالكَلِمَةِ ، وَلَوْ تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا لانْتَفَعَ بِهَا خَلْقٌ كَثِيْرٌ ، فَيَحْبِسُهَا ، وَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا مَخَافَةَ المُبَاهَاةِ 》.*

 |[ سير أعلام النبلاء (٦٦/١٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى-: «لَيُظهِرن الله دينَه على الأديان حتى لا يُدانَ اللهُ إلا به، وذلك متى شاء الله تعالى»

أحكام القرآن للشافعي (٢/ ٥٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال سفيان بن عيينة لما سئل فقيل له:*كيف غيرت التوراة والإنجيل وهما من عند الله؟*فقال:*إن الله- جل وعلا-*وكل حفظهما إليهم فقال:*(بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله)*[المائدة: 44]*ولم يكل حفظ القرآن إلى أحد فقال تعالى:*(إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون)*[الحجر:9]*، فما حفظه الله لن يغير، وكان الروح الأمين يعارضه بالقرآن كل عام.

(ص٩٧ أداء ما وجب لابن دحية رحمه الله)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل عطاء أو غيره أنَّ "مُرَّة" كان يُصلِّي في اليوم والليلة ستَّ مئة. 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله: ما كان هذا الوليُّ يكاد يتفرغ لنشر العِلم، ولهذا لم تكثر روايتُه، وهل يُراد من العلم إلا ثَمَرتُه. 

السير (تهذيبه) 1/447

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الجندي السكسكي رحمه الله في " السلوك (1/ 65 ) : 
" فإن المتأخر متى وقف على خبر من تقدمه من الفضلاء، أو سمع كيف تشميرهم وإقبالهم على العلم وطلبه؛ تاقت نفسه إلى الاقتداء بهم، والانسلاك في سلكهم، والتحقيق لفضلهم وتجميلهم ... فقد يحث ... الجبان إلى المعركة فرسان الطعان، ويهيج الحادي أشواق القوافل، وإن كان عن معنى ما يأتي به غافل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :*

*ليست الخشية ولا التقوى في التشديد .. لكن الخشية والتقوى في اتباع سُنّة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*

شرح اقتضاء*
*الصراط المستقيم : (ص ١٨٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" تحرم محاكاة الناس على وجه السخرية المضحكة، ويعزر فاعلها هو، ومن يأمره بها، لأنه أذى "

تقي الدين ابن تيمية | المستدرك على مجموع الفتاوى (٥/ ٢٠٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قَالَ ابنُ حَزمٍ الظَّاهِرِي :

" أَفْضَلُ نِعَم اللهِ علَى الْعَبْد أنْ يَطْبعهُ علَى الْعَدْلِ وَحُبِّهِ وَعلَى الْحَقِّ وإِيثَارِهِ "

مسَائِل ابنُ حَزمٍ الأنْدَلُسِي"
:صَفْحَة (357/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ... فما يكاد العين والحسد والأذى يتسلط على محسن متصدق، وإن أصابه شيء من ذلك كان مُعامَلاً فيه باللطف والمعونة والتأييد، وكانت له فيه العاقبة الحميدة ...
فالمحسن المتصدق يستخدم جندًا وعسكرًا يقاتلون عنه وهو نائم على فراشه، فمن لم يكن له جند ولا عسكر وله عدو؛ فإنه يوشك أن يظفر به عدوه وإن تأخرت مدة الظفر والله المستعان "

ابن القيم | بدائع الفوائد (٢/ ٢٤٢-٢٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏فإن نسيان القرآن من الذنوب .
~
مجموع الفتاوى [13/423]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :
إن العبد لو اجتهد مهما اجتهد لا يستطيع أن يقوم لله بالحق الذي أوجبه عليه ، فما يسعه إلا الاستغفار والتوبة عقيب كل طاعة .

الفتاوى | ج 10 ص 580

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال التابعي قتادة - رحمه الله - :*

*《 إياكم والتكلف والتنطع ، والغلو ، والإعجاب بالنفس ، تواضعوا لله لعل الله يرفعكم 》.*

السير للذهبي (٢٧٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يصلُحُ الرجلُ حتى يتركَ ما لا يعنيه ويشتغلَ بما يعنيه، فإذا كان كذلك = يُوشـكُ أن يفتـحَ الله قلبَـه !

مالك بن أنس | ترتيب المدارك (٢٠٩/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«والقاصد لوجه الله لا يخاف أن يُنقد عليه خَلَلٌ في كلامه، ولا يَهاب أن يُدَلَّ على بطلان قوله، بل يحب الحق من حيث أتاه، ويقبل الهدى ممَّن أهداه، بل المخاشنة بالحق والنصيحة أحبُّ إليه مِن المُداهنة على الأقوال القبيحة، وصديقك مَن أَصْدَقَكَ لا من صدَّقَك، وفي نوابغ الكلم وبدائع الحِكم: (عليك بمَن يُنذر الإبسال والإبلاس وإيَّاك ومَن يقول: لا باس ولا تاس)».

[«العواصم والقواصم» لابن الوزير (١/ ٢٢٤)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« قال بعض السَّلف: "مَن طلب العلم لوجه الله لم يزل مُعاناً، ومَن طلبه لغير الله لم يزل مُهاناً"

هذا إذا كان هو الدَّاخل بنفسه لطلب العلم، فإن كان وليُّه هو الذي يرشده لذلك فيتعيَّن على الوليِّ أن يعلِّمه النّيّة فيه، وليحذر أن يرشده لطلب العلم بسبب أن يرأس به، أو يأخذ معلوماً عليه إلى غير ذلك ممَّا تقدَّم ذكرُه، فإنَّ هذا سُمٌّ قاتل يُخرج العلم عن أن يكون لله تعالى، بل يقرأ، ويجتهد لله تعالى خالصاً كما تقدَّم ذكره، فإنْ جاء شيءٌ من غيب الله تعالى قَبِلَه على سبيل أنَّه فُتُوحٌ من الله تعالى ساقه الله إليه؛ لا لأجل إجارة، أو مقابلة على ما هو بصدده؛ إذ إنّ أعمال الآخرة لا يُؤخذ عليها عوض»


ابن الحـاجّ | المدخل (١٢٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فإذا أردتَ الاطّلاع على كُنْه المعنى، هل هو حقٌّ أو باطل ؟ 
فجرّده من لباس العبارة، وجرّد قلبك عن النّفرة والميل، ثمّ أعط النّظر حقّه ناظرًا بعين الإنصاف "

ابن القيّـم | مفتاح دار السعادة (١٤١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

« ما بقيت مصر عزيزة إلا وعزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين ، 
وما ذلت مصر إلا وذلَّ المسلمون ».

ابن _تيمية مجموع_الفتاوى  ٥٣٤/٢٨]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال يحيى بن منده: كثرة الضحك أمارة الحمق، والعجلة من ضعف العقل, وضعف العقل من قلة الرأي, وقلة الرأي من سوء الأدب, وسوء الأدب يورث المهانة, والمجون طرف من الجنون, والحسد داء لا دواء له, والنمائم تورث الضغائن. [وفيات الأعيان ج 6 ص170]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" على العاقل أن يُحصي على نفسه مساويها في الدين وفي الرأي وفي الأخلاق وفي الآداب، فيجمع ذلك كلّه في صدره أو في كتاب، 

ثمّ يُكثر عرضه على نفسه ويُكلّفها إصلاحه ويُوظف ذلك عليها توظيفًا من إصلاح الخُلّة والخلّتين والخلال في اليوم أو الجمعة أو الشهر، فكلّما أصلح شيئًا محاه، وكلّما نظر إلى ثابت اكتأب "

ابن المقفّع | الأدب الصغير (ص ٢٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍ قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله :

" مَن وصل أخَاهُ بنصيحة له في دينه ، ونظر له في صلاحِ دنياه ؛ فقد أحسن صِلَته، وأدَّى واجب حقه ".

[ تاريخ الطبري ٦/ ٥٧٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" والنفوسُ الضعيفة؛ كنفوسِ الصبيان والنساء، قد لا تشتغل إذا تركته [أي اللهو] بما هو خيرٌ منها لها، بل قد تشتغل بما هو شرٌّ منه، أو بما يكون التقرُّب إلى الله بتركه، 

فيكون تمكينها من ذلك من باب الإحسان إليها والصدقة عليها؛ كإطعامها وإسقائها؛ فلهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،إن بعض أنواع اللهو من الحق ... "

تقيّ الدين ابن تيمية | الاستقامة (٢/ ١٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الأوزاعي رحمه الله:"  اتقوا الله معشر المسلمين، واقبلوا نُصحَ النَّاصِحِين وعِظَة الواعظين، واعلموا أن هذا العلم دين فانظروا ما تصنعون وعمن تأخذون
وبمن تقتدون ومن على دينكم تأمنون؛ فإن أهل البِدع كُلهم مبطلون أفّاكون، آثمون لا يَرعون ولا يَنظُرون ولا يتَّقون 


[ تاريخ دمشق  ٣٦١/٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المعلمي -رحمه الله:

‏إن تَضعيفَ قَول العَالم لا يَلزم مِنه الطعن عليه، ولا إسَاءَة الأدَب في حَقِّه ولا انتِهَاكَ حُرْمتِه.

‏آثار المعلمي ٤١٩/٢٤

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

سئل الامام المزني عن الموت فقال: هو فزع الأغنياء وشهوة الفقراء.
[ذكره ابن خلكان في الوفيات]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

: ‏سئل الشافعي :أي الأشياء أوضع للرجال ؟
‏فقال :"كثرة الكلام ، وإذاعة السرّ ، والثقة بكل أحد"
‏«ابن عبد البر في الانتقاء (١٥٩) »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال عز الدين بن عبد السلام -رحمه الله-:*

*لا يجوز إيراد الإشكالات القوية بمحضر من العامة. لأنه تسبّب إلى إضلالهم وتشكيكهم.  وكذلك لا يتفوّه بالعلوم الدقيقة عند من يَقْصُر فَهْمُه عنها.  فيؤدي ذلك إلى ضلالته.وما كل سرٍ يذاعُ.. ولا كل خبر يشاعُ !*

 *(القواعد، ٢/ ٤٠٢)*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال أبو علي الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني رحمه الله وكان من أصحاب الشافعي:أصحاب الأحاديث كانوا رقوداً حتى أيقظهم الشافعي, وماحمل أحد محبرة إلا وللشافعي عليه منّة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫️

لا تكن فارغًا 

قال أبو بكر الأبهري رحمه الله :

دخلت جامع طرسوس وجلست بسارية من سواريه ، فجاءني رجل فقال لي :
إن كنت تقرأ فهذه حلقة قرآن ، وإن كنت مقرئًا فاجلس يُقرأ عليك ، وإن كنت فقيهاً فاجلس يُحلق عليك ، وإن كنت متفقهًا فهذه مجالس الفقه ، قم إليها ، فإن أحدًا لا يجلس في جامعنا دون شغل .
[ ترتيب المدارك للقاضي عياض ٢ / ٢٢٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التهنئة بعد ثلاث استخفاف بالمودة، والتعزية بعد ثلاث إغراء بالمصيبة. 

حيّان بن خلف القرطبي، أبو مروان

البداية والنهاية (٦٤/١٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله :
"كفى بالمرء شرا أن لا يكون صالحا ويقع بالصالحين".

صفة الصفوة (١٦٧/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله :

ما تركت من الدنيا شيئا، إلا أعقبني الله عز وجل في قلبي ما هو أفضل منه .

 الورع لابن أبي الدنيا : (٥٥)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الحافظ ابن عساكر رحمه الله رحمة واسعة:
ألا إن الحديث أجل علمٍ ... وأشرفه  الأحاديث العوالي
وأنفع كل نوعٍ منه عندي ... وأحسنه الفرائد في الأمالي
وإنك لن ترى للعلم شيئاً ... يحـقـقـه كـأفـواه الرجـال
فكن يا صاح ذا حرصٍ عليه ... وخذه عن الرجال بلا ملال
ولا تأخذه من صحفٍ فترمى ... من التصحيف بالداء العضال

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أحمد بن حامد المقرئ : 

لو دخلت الجنة فقال الله لي:
ما تريد؟
لقلت : أريد بيتًا مملوءًا من الكتب وأنا فيه.

[ القند في تاريخ سمرقند١٨١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏《النَفسُ كالشَّريك الخَوَّان؛ إن لم تُحَاسِبهُ ذهبَ بمالِك!.》

:[ انْظر إغَاثة اللّهفان : ( صـ١٣٣ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو جعفر الباقر:

"سلاحُ اللِّئام، قُبحُ الكلام".

سير أعلام النبلاء ٤٠٨/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

" أَيْسَرُ حركات الجوارح حركة اللسان وهي أَضَرّها على العبد"

الجواب الكافي / ص٢٨١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وَجَمِيعُ الْأَئِمَّةِ - يعني الأربعة - مِنْ أَعْدَلِ النَّاسِ عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، وَلَا يَقُولُ بِفِسْقِ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ إلَّا مُنَافِقٌ مَارِقٌ مِنْ الدِّينِ "

(القرافي رحمه الله - الفروق ٤/٢١٩)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جاء في ترجمة أبن سيده المرسي النحوي الضرير في كتاب [وفيات الاعيان ج3 ص330]
قال [ابو عمر] الطلمنكي: دخلت مرسية فتشبث بي أهلها يسمعون علي " غريب المصنف " فقلت لهم: 
انظروا لي من يقرأ لكم وأمسك أنا كتابي، فأتوني برجل أعمى يعرف بابن سيده، فقرأه علي من أوله إلى آخره، فتعجبت من حفظه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:

"والناس في آخر الليل يكون في قلوبهم من التوجّه والتقرّب والرِّقة ما لايوجد في غير ذلك الوقت، وهذا مناسب لنزوله جل جلاله إلى سماء الدنيا وقوله: هل من داعٍ؟ هل من سائل؟ هل من تائب؟".

مجموع الفتاوى ١٣٠/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المنفلوطي:

" وكنت قد عاهدت الله ألا أرى محزونًا حتى أقف أمامه وقفة المساعد إن استطعت، أو الباكي إن عجزت ".

النظرات صـ 46

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

*" الشكر حارس النعمة ،*

*من كل ما يكون سبباً لزوالها " *.

*بدائع الفوائد ( ٢٤٣/٢ )*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال النووي: 

ومن أعظم الضرر إثباتُ قولٍ يخالف مذهب السلف

•المجموع 6/ 419•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان عبد الله بن عمر يقول: 

"بُنَيَّ، إنَّ البِرَّ شيءٌ هيِّن، وجهٌ طليقٌ وكلامٌ لَيِّن".

مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي (١٤٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
لا يحل لأحــــد أن يقنط من رحمة الله ولو عظمت ذنوبه مجموع الفتاوى ١٩/١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

النفـــــوس الطيبــــــة تلتذ 
بالخير والإحسان 

والنفــوس الخبيثــــة تلتذ
بالإساءة والعدوان .

نقض تأسيس الجهمية (٥٢٩/١)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال أبو الفتح البستي رحمه الله: 
يقولون: كم تشقى بدرس تديمه ... وتمعـن فيه دائما كلَّ إمعان! 
فقلـت: ذروني إنمــا أنا كادح ... لأكمل ذاتي أو لأجبر نقصاني
إذا لم يكن نقصان عمري زيادة ... لعلمي فاني والبهيمة سياني

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"الجود بالعلم"‬

‫قال ابن القيم:(ولقد شاهدتُ من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في ذلك أمراً عجيباً كان إذا سُئل عن مسألةٍ ذكر في جوابها مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة إذا قدر عليه، ومأخذ الخلاف، وترجيح القول الراجح، وذكر متعلّقات المسألة التي ربّما تكون أنفع للسائل من مسألته)‬

‫مدارج السالكين(٧/٣)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال أبو علي الوراق: آفة الناس قلة معرفتهم بقدر أنفسهم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية (رحمه الله):*

*"إنَّ السَّلف كانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعيَّة.. مع بقاء الأُلْفَة و العصمة و صلاح ذات البين".*

*[الفتاوى الكبرى، ص٦-٩٢]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري:(أعزُّ الخَلق خمسة أنفس:
‏عالمٌ زاهدٌ، وفقيهٌ صوفيٌ، وغنيٌ متواضعٌ، وفقيرٌ شاكرٌ، وشريفٌ سنيٌ)

‏مدارج السالكين(٧٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(وقد يكون الأجنبي أنفع للميت من أهله ، كما قال بعض الصالحين : وأين مثل الأخ الصالح؟! أهلك يقتسمون ميراثك ، وهو قد تفرد بحزنك ، يدعو لك ، وأنت بين أطباق الأرض)*

*رسائل ابن رجب* 
*(٤٢٣/٢)*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> *(وقد يكون الأجنبي أنفع للميت من أهله ، كما قال بعض الصالحين : وأين مثل الأخ الصالح؟! أهلك يقتسمون ميراثك ، وهو قد تفرد بحزنك ، يدعو لك ، وأنت بين أطباق الأرض)*
> 
> *رسائل ابن رجب* 
> *(٤٢٣/٢)*


ذكرت قول الشاعر:
يبكي عليه غريب ليس يعرفه .... و ذو قرابته في الحي مسرور

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
*ليس من شرط المتقين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب، ولا أن يكونوا معصومين من الخطأ والذنوب؛ فإن هذا لو كان كذلك لم يكن في الأمة متق، بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقين، ومن فعل ما يكفر سيئاته دخل في المتقين .*

~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~

‏ منهاج السنة النبوية ٧ / ٨٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏احتجّ ابن الزملكاني على عدم جواز كونِ المرأة قاضية بآية :"

{أومن ينشؤا في الحلية وهو في الخصام غير مبين} 

وقال:لأن من كان في الخصام لنفسه غير مبين،فلا يصلح لفصل خصومات غيره بطريق الأولى!

[ تاريخ ابن الوردي (٢|٤٠٣) ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال رجل لمسعر: أتحب أن تهدى إليك عيوبك؟قال: أما من ناصح فنعم، وأما من شامت فلا.
[التذكرة الحمدونية]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ذكر ابن خلكان في ترجمة ابو يعقوب البويطي صاحب الشافعي:
وكان قد حمل في أيام الواثق بالله من مصر إلى بغداد في مدة المحنة وأريد على القول بخلق القرآنالكريم فامتنع من الإجابة إلى ذلك، فحبس ببغداد، ولم يزل في السجن والقيد حتى مات، وكان صالحاً متنسكاً عابداً زاهداً.
قال الربيع بن سليمان: رأيت البويطي على بغل، في عنقه غل وفي رجليه قيد، وبين الغل والقيد سلسلة من حديد فيها طوبة وزنها أربعون رطلاً، وهو يقول: إنما خلق الله سبحانه الخلق بِكُنْ، فإذا كانت كن مخلوقة فكأن مخلوقاً خلق مخلوقاً، فوالله لأموتن في حديدي حتى يأتي من بعدي قوم يعلمون أنه مات في هذا الشأن قوم في حديدهم، ولئن أدخلت عليه لأصدقنه يعني الواثق.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يزعمون أننا في عصر العلم وفي دهر القانون، ويريدون أن يسلبوا الناس إيمانهم، كأن الإيمان هو مشكلة الإنسانية!

مصطفى صادق الرافعي | كتاب المساكين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خطورة الغلو في الأشخاص"‬

‫قال ابن تيمية:(فمن جعل شخصاً من الأشخاص غير رسول الله ﷺ من أحبه ووافقه كان من أهل السنة والجماعة ومن خالفه كان من أهل البدعة والفرقة-كما يوجد ذلك في الطوائف من أتباع أئمة في الكلام في الدين وغير ذلك-كان من أهل البدع والضلال والتفرقة)‬

‫الفتاوى(٣٤٧/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ودّع رجلٌ صديقا فقال له :

« استعن على وحشة الغربة بقراءة الكتب ، فإنَّها ألسن ناطقة ، و عيون رامقة »

[تقييد العلم للخطيب البغدادي(124)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"واعلم أن نسبة الشافعي إلى علم الأصول كنسبة ارسططاليس إلى علم المنطق وكنسبة الخليل بن أحمد إلى علم العروض" 
.
.
《الإمام الرازي》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية: فمن تكلم بجهل، وبما يخالف الأئمة، فإنه ينهى عن ذلك، ويؤدب على الإصرار، كما يُفعل بأمثاله من الجهال، ولا يُقتدى في خلاف الشريعة بأحد من أئمة الضلال، وإن كان مشهورا عنه العلم.
مجموع الفتاوى (٢٢/ ٢٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎

 يقولُ الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمته لوكيع بن الجراح أنه كان كثير اللحم ، فقيل له : يا أبا سفيان نراك كثير اللحم والشحم وما هكذا أجسام أهل العلم - فإن أجسام أهل العلم تكون نحيفةً - فما هذا؟!

فقال وكيع : يا ابن أخي هذا من شدة فرحي بالإسلام. "

تاريخ الإسلام | ١٢٣٠/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ‏قال الإمام ابن حبان - رحمه الله - :

*《 من اشتهى أن يكون حرًّا ، فليجتنب الشهوات وإن كانت لذيذة 》.*

 |[ روضة العقلاء (٣٨٧) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ‎الشافعي - رحمه الله :

"إذا خفت على عملك العجب ، 
فاذكر رضى من تطلب ، 
وفي أي نعيم ترغب ،
 ومن أي عقاب ترهب .
 فمن فكر في ذلك صغر عنده عمله"

سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٤٢/١٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء}

قال قتادة : وقد علمت الملائكة من علم الله أنه لا شيء أكره إلى الله من سفك الدماء والفساد في الأرض.


[ تفسير ابن كثير | ٢٢٠/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" يقول الأُبي عن شيخه الفقيه ابن عرفة المالكي:"

كان شديدَ الخوف من أمر الخاتمة
يطلب كثيرًاالدعاء له بالموت على الإسلام.


[ نيل الابتهاج ص٤٦٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏كتب الفقيه المالكي ابن عرفة لسلطان تونس عبدالعزيز بن أحمد ت ٨٣٧  ه*.. "

والله لا أعلم يوما يمر عليّ ولا ليلة إلا وأنا داع لكم بخيري الدنيا والآخرة فإنكم عماد الدين ونصرة المسلمين.

[ إنباء الغمر لابن حجر ٣|٥٢٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من إنصاف الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله قوله : (لسنا ممن يوهم الرعاع ما لا يستحله، ولا ممن يحيف بالقدح في إنسان وإن كان لنا مخالفاً، بل نعطي كل شيخ حظه مما كان فيه، ونقول في كل إنسان ما كان يستحقه من العدالة والجرح، أدخلنا زفراً وأبا يوسف بين الثقات لما تبين عندنا من عدالتهما في الأخبار، وأدخلنا من لا يشبههما في الضعفاء بما صح عندنا مما لا يجوز الاحتجاج به). الثقات (7/646).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية: فمن تكلم بجهل، وبما يخالف الأئمة، فإنه ينهى عن ذلك، ويؤدب على الإصرار، كما يُفعل بأمثاله من الجهال، ولا يُقتدى في خلاف الشريعة بأحد من أئمة الضلال، وإن كان مشهورا عنه العلم.
مجموع الفتاوى (٢٢/ ٢٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*التجارةُ محكُّ الرجال، وبها يُمتحن دين الرجل وورعه.*

*ولذلك قيل: إذا أثنى على الرجل جيرانُه في الحضر، وأصحابُه في السفر، ومعاملوه في الأسواق: فلا تشكُّوا في صلاحه.*

الإمامُ الغزاليُّ -رحمه الله-.
إحياء علوم الدين (٣٢٠/٣).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن حزم: سمعت أبا عبد الله محمد بن إسحاق بن عبيد الله بن إدريس بن خالد يقول للوزير أبي رحمه الله على سبيل الوعظ في بعض مناجاته إياه: احرص على أن لا تعمل شيئاً إلا بنية، فإنك تؤجر في جميع أعمالك؛ إذا أكلت فانو بذلك التقوى لطاعة الله، وكذلك في نومك، وتفرجك، وسائر أعمالك، فإنك ترى ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.
قال ابن حزم:وما زلت منذ سمعت ذلك منتفعاً به،كما أني انتفعت بما رويت عن الخليل رحمه الله من قوله:ينبغي للمرء أن يستشعر في أحواله كلها أن يكون عند الله عز وجل من أرفع طبقته، وأن يكون عند الناس من أوسط أهل طبقته، وعند نفسه من أقلهم، وأدناهم؛ فبهذا يصل إلى اكتساب الفضائل.
[ذكره الحميدي في جذوبة المقتبس]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحافظ ابن رجب :*

 **الـمُنفردُ بالطاعة بين أهل المعصية والغفلة*،
 *قد يُدفعُ به البلاء عن الناس كلهم*، *فكأنه يحميهم ويدافع عنهم**".    

(لطائف المعارف٢٥٤/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال سعد بن سعيد رحمه الله: " راقبت سفيان الثوري في الطواف وما له قراءة قرآن ولا تسبيح إلا هذه الكلمة (ارزقني عقلا أنتفع به).


" تاريخ جرجان ٨٨ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لم يحجّ من أهل العراق أحد في الأعوام :(٣٨٤، ٣٨٥، ٣٨٦، ٣٩٢، ٣٩٣، ٣٩٧، ٣٩٩، ٤٠١، ٤٠٣، ٤٠٦، ٤٠٨، ٤١٦، ٤١٧، ٤١٨، ٤١٩، ٤٢١، ٤٢٢، ٤٢٣، ٤٢٤، ٤٢٥، ٤٢٦، ٤٢٨، ٤٣٠، ٤٣١، ٤٣٢، ٤٣٤، ٤٣٦، ٤٣٧، ٤٣٩، ، ٤٤١، ٤٤٢، ٤٤٥، ٤٤٦، ٤٤٧، ٤٤٨، ٤٥١، ٤٥٢، ٤٥٣، ٤٥٤ هـ)، بسبب ظهور قطّاع الطرق واللصوص، فانقطع أهل العراق عن حجّ بيت الله الحرام (٤٠ عاماً). 
———
انظر: البداية والنهاية (٦/ ٣٧٢- ٥٥١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
*لله ولرسوله في الشريعة من الحكمة البالغة، والنعمة التامة، والرحمة العامة، ما قد يخفى على كثير من العلماء*

مجموع الفتاوى 29/470
تقريب الفتاوى 2/762

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نسمة من الحقائق والرقائق:

قال الإمام الفخر الرازي - رحمه الله-:( رأيت في بعض الكتب أنه قرأ المقرئ في مجلس الأستاذ أبي علي الدقاق قوله تعالى : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه ) ( فاطر : 10 ) فقال : علامة أن الحق رفع عملك أن لا يبقي ( ذكره ) عندك ، فإن بقي عملك في نظرك فهو مدفوع ، وإن لم يبق معك فهو مرفوع مقبول )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿قُل لَن يُصيبَنا إِلّا ما كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنا﴾‬

‫قال ابن هبيرة:(إنما لم يَقُلْ: ماكتب علينا، لأنّه أمرٌ يتعلق بالمؤمن، ولايُصيب المؤمنَ شيءٌ إلا وهو له، إن كان خيراً فهو له في العاجل، وإن كان شرّاً فهو ثواب له في الآجل)‬

‫ذيل الطبقات لابن رجب(١٤٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿قُل لَن يُصيبَنا إِلّا ما كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنا﴾‬

‫قال ابن هبيرة:(إنما لم يَقُلْ: ماكتب علينا، لأنّه أمرٌ يتعلق بالمؤمن، ولايُصيب المؤمنَ شيءٌ إلا وهو له، إن كان خيراً فهو له في العاجل، وإن كان شرّاً فهو ثواب له في الآجل)‬

‫ذيل الطبقات لابن رجب(١٤٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في سبب ملوحة البحر وحكمته :

فسببه سبوخة أرضه وملوحتها ، فهي توجب ملوحة مائه ، وحكمتها أنها تمنع نتن الماء بما يموت فيه من الحيتان العظيمة ، فإنه لولا ملوحة مائه لأنتن ، ولو أنتن لفسد الهواء لملاقاته له ، فهلك الناس بفساده ، وإذا وقع أحيانًا قتل خلق كثير ، فإنه يفسد الهواء حتى يموت بسبب ذلك خلق كثير .

النبوات ( ٢ / ٨٨٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

‏قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما:
تكفل الله لمن قرأ القرآن وعمل بما فيه أن لا يضل في الدنيا ولا يشقى في الآخرة .

مفتاح دار السعادة [1/58]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"تأخير زواج الأولاد"

‏قال ابن الجوزي:(ومن الغلط تركُ تزويجه إذا بلغ، فإنك تدري ماهو فيه بما كنتَ فيه، فصُنْهُ عن الزلل عاجلاً، خصوصاً البنات، وإياك أن تزوّج البنت بشيخٍ أو شخص مكروه)

‏الفروع لابن مفلح(329/9)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ الذهبي:

 " رُؤي سفيان الثوري في المنام في الجنة يطير من نخلة إلى نخلة، فقيل له ما صنعت؟ فقال: أنا مع السفـــرة الكرام البـــررة ، وقيل له: أي الأعمال وجدت أفضل؟ قال: القـــــرآن".

‏سير أعلام النبلاء(٢٧٩/٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(والشافعي لايفرق في الصلاة بين الركن والواجب ولكن فرق بينهما في الحج)

فتاوى ابن تيمية(١٧/١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(أخلاق أبي فهر / محمود شاكر )

كانَ شَيخُ العربيَّة العلَّامة الأستاذ مَحمُود شَاكِر:
إذا فرغَ مِن لذَّتهِ الوَحيدة في الحياةِ وهي القِراءة, يقوم فيأوي إلى سريرهِ ليرتاحَ عليه, وكانَ عندَهم في البيتِ قِط تأتيه نوبات مِن الصَّرع تدهمه ثُمَّ تقلع عنه, فيؤوب إلى حالهِ التي كانَ عليها هادِئًا وادعًا, وللقِط في بيتِ شَيخِنَا مكان ومكانة, لاسِيما عندَ أمِّ فِهر! 
وفي ليلةٍ داهمَ الصَّرعُ ذلكَ القِطَّ وهو مُمَدَّدٌ على سريرِ شَيخِنَا ثُمَّ هدأ وذهبَ عنهُ ما غشيه فنامَ مكانهُ, فلمَّا أقبلَ شَيخُنَا لينامَ وجدَ القِطَّ, فهمَّت أمُّ فِهر بتنحيتهِ عن سريرهِ, فنهَاها نهيًا عَن ذلك, وقالَ: دعيه لا تُزعِجيه, سَأنامُ على الأرضِ!"

وجدان العَلي- ظِلُّ النديم ص٣٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : *ومن لم يصُنْ نفسَه = لم ينفعه علمُه* .


[ السير (٢٤/١٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن كثير عن القرآن:

 "إنْ أَخَذَ في الوعيد والتهديد جاء منه ما تقشعرُّ منه الجبال الصُّمُّ الراسيات، فما ظنُّكَ بالقلوب الفاهمات، وإنْ وعدَ أتى بما يفتح القلوب والآذان، ويُشوِّقُ إلى دار السلام ومجاورة عرش الرحمن".

تفسير ابن كثير 1/315

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مقتضى كلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم أن جر لحية هارون عليه السلام هو ذنب لكنه صغير في جانب حسنات موسى العظيمة.
قال ابن القيم:
(وهذا موسى كليم الرحمن عز وجل القى الالواح التي فيها كلام الله الذي كتبه له القاها على الارض حتى تكسرت ولطم عين ملك الموت ففقأها وعاتب ربه ليلة الاسراء في النبي وقال شاب بعث بعدي يدخل الجنة من امته اكثر مما يدخلها من امتي *وأخذ بلحية هارون وجره إليه وهو نبي الله! وكل هذا لم ينقص من قدرة شيئا عند ربه وربه تعالى يكرمه ويحبه فإن الأمر الذي قام به موسى والعدو الذي برز له والصبر الذي صبره والأذى الذي أوذيه في الله أمر لا تؤثر فيه أمثال هذه الأمور ولا تغير في وجهه ولا تخفض منزلته* 
وهذا أمر معلوم عند الناس مستقر في فطرهم أن من له ألوف من الحسنات فإنه يسامح بالسيئة والسيئتين)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*( لا تكثر العِـتاب ، فـإن العِـتاب يورث*
*البغض ، وكثـرته مـن ســوء الأدب ) .*

روضــة العقــلاء - ٢٥٤ ، علـي إبـن أبي
طالب رضي الله عنه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ... وما يفوزُ القارئ حين يفوز إلا بما يَفطن إليه مما يَغفل عنه غيرُه ، ويتجاوزُه سواه "

أبو فهر محمود شاكر | كتاب المتنبي (ص١٥٠) حاشية (٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشربيني:(الحكمة في كون صوم يوم عرفة بسنتين، وعاشورا بسنة أنّ عرفة يوم محمدي-يعني أن صومه مختص بأمة محمد-وعاشوراء يوم موسوي ونبينا أفضل الأنبياء)‬

‫مغني المحتاج(١٨٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يصلُحُ الرجلُ حتى يتركَ ما لا يعنيه ويشتغلَ بما يعنيه، فإذا كان كذلك = يُوشـكُ أن يفتـحَ الله قلبَـه !

مالك بن أنس | ترتيب المدارك (٢٠٩/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
رحمه الله تعالى :

للكفر والمعاصي من الآلام العاجلة الدائمة ما الله به عليم، ولهذا تجد غالب هؤلاء لا يُطَيِّبون عيشهم إلا بما يُزيل العقل، ويُلهي القلب، من تناول مسكر، أو رؤية مُلْهٍ، أو سماع مُطرب ونحو ذلك. 


[ اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ١١٠/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• إذا تَمَّ العقلُ؛ نقص الكلام.

الحديقة | لمحب الدين الخطيب | ج١ ص٢١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال خالد بن معدان: 

"إذا فُتح لأحدكم باب خيرٍ فليُسرع إليه، فإنَّه لا يدري متى يُغلق عنه".

حلية الأولياء (٢١١/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏

﴿وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يجعَل لَهُ مَخرجًا ويَرزُقهُ مِن حَيثُ لا يَحتسِبُ﴾

قال  ابن تيمية : " إنَّ اللَّه ضمِن للمُتّقين أن يجعل لهم مخرجاً ممّا يضيق على النَّاس ، وأن يرزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون .. 
فإذا لم يحصل ذلك دلَّ على أنَّ في التّقوى خَلَلاً ، فليستغفر اللَّه وليَتُب إليه ! ".

 الفتاوى (٨/ ٥٢٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الأَخْلَاقُ مَوَاهِبٌ ]

"الأخلاق مَوَاهِبٌ يهبُ الله منها ما يشاء لمن يشاء، ويجبل خلقه على ما يريد منها."

[ الفروسية لابن القيم صـ٤٩٩ ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> [ الأَخْلَاقُ مَوَاهِبٌ ]
> 
> "الأخلاق مَوَاهِبٌ يهبُ الله منها ما يشاء لمن يشاء، ويجبل خلقه على ما يريد منها."
> 
> [ الفروسية لابن القيم صـ٤٩٩ ]


رحم الله الامام ابن حزم فقد أحسن عندما قال في كتابه البديع [الاخلاق والسير]:
 وقد رأيت من غمار العامة من يجري من الاعتدال وحميد الأخلاق إلى ما لا يتقدمه فيه حكيم عالم رائض لنفسه ولكنه قليل جداً. 
ورأيت ممن طالع العلوم وعرف عهود الأنبياء عليهم السلام ووصايا الحكماء وهو لا يتقدمه في خبث السيرة وفساد العلانية 
والسريرة شرار الخلق وهذا كثير جداً فعلمت أنهما مواهب وحرمان من الله تعالى.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :  
" مَا كسرَ اللَّهُ عبدهُ المؤمنَ إلا لِيجبُره ، وَلا مَنعهُ إلا ليُعطيه ، ولا ابتلاهُ بجفاءِ النَّاسِ إلا ليرُدهُ إليه " . 

 الصَّواعقُ المُرسَلة (ص ٣٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

"فساد اليهود والنصارى ظاهر لعامة المسلمين ، أما أهل البدع فإنه لا يظهر فسادهم لكل شخص".

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨/ ٢٣٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ الذهبيُ -رحمه الله- :
"وينبغي لمن كَانَ عَبُوساً مُنْقَبِضاً أن يَتَبَسَّم ، ويُحسِّنَ خُلُقَهُ ، ويَمْقُتَ نَفْسَهُ على رَدَاءةِ خُلُقِهِ ، وكُلُّ انحِرَافٍ عَنِ الاعتدَالِ فَمَذْمُوْمٌ ، ولاَ بُدَّ لِلنَّفْسِ مِن مُجَاهدةٍ وَتَأْدِيْبٍ ." 

[سير أعلام النبلاء ١٤١/١٠]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ‏قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
> 
> "فساد اليهود والنصارى ظاهر لعامة المسلمين ، أما أهل البدع فإنه لا يظهر فسادهم لكل شخص".
> 
> مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨/ ٢٣٢)


والله لقد اصبحنا في زمان لا يكاد يذكر فيه فساد اليهود والنصارى 
بل حتى من قال بكفرهم صار يحارب ويعادى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الهيتمي رحمه الله :
"وكلّ من رأيته؛
سيّء الظّنّ بالنّاس
طالبا لإظهار معايبهم،
فاعلم أنّ ذلك
 لخبث باطنه وسوء طويّته.

 الزواجر (1/ 143).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن بطال رحمه الله :

المـــــداراة
مـــن أخـــــــــــلا  ق المؤمنين
وهي خفض الجنــــاح للناس
ولين الكلمة
وترك الإغـلاظ لهم في القول 
وذلك من أقوى أسباب الألفة.

~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~

فتح الباري (١٠/ ٥٢٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم في " الجامع من الإيصال " ( 1 /315 - المحلى ) :                                                                                 " وَتَعَلُّمُ المرءِ دَلائِلَ التَّوحِيدِ وَدَلائِلَ مَذْهَبِ أَصْحابِ الحَديثِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَاجِبٌ ، وَالمنَاظَرَةُ عَلَى سَبيلِ بَيانِ الحَقِّ وَقَمْعِ البَاطِلِ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الأَعْمالِ ، وَلا يَكْرَهُ ذَلِكَ إلا جَاهِلٌ مُقَلِّدٌ في دِينِهِ " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم:

"إنِّي جُبِلتُ على طبيعتين لا يهنأني معهما عيش أبدًا: وفاء لا يشوبه تلوَّن، وعزَّة نفس لا تُقِرُّ على الضَّيم".

رسائل ابن حزم ٢٥٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
وَقَدْ أَوْعَبَتْ الْأُمَّةُ فِي كُلِّ فَنٍّ مِنْ فُنُونِ الْعِلْمِ إيعَابًا فَمَنْ نَوَّرَ اللَّهُ قَلْبَهُ هَدَاهُ بِمَا يَبْلُغُهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ أَعْمَاهُ لَمْ تَزِدْهُ كَثْرَةُ الْكُتُبِ إلَّا حَيْرَةً وَضَلَالًا؛ كَمَا {قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي لَبِيدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  : أَوَلَيْسَتْ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ عِنْدَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى؟ فَمَاذَا تُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ؟}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جماعة رحمه الله: 

«ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعتني بتحصيل الكتب المحتاج إليها ما أمكنه، لأنها آلة التحصيل ولا يجعل تحصيلها وكثرتها حظه من العلم وجمعها نصيبه من الفهم، كما يفعله كثير من المنتحلين للفقه والحديث تذكرة السامع والمتكلم ( ٢٥٥ ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الأحسن أن يكون البيان له (أي: للمستفتي) باللفظ دون الكتابة ؛ فإن اللسان يُفهم ما لا يُفهم القلم، لأنه حي والقلم موات "

شهاب الدين القرافي | الإحكام في تمييز الفتاوى عن الأحكام (ص: ٢٦٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:
وجماع الخلق الحسن مع الناس: أن تصل من قطعك بالسلام، والإكرام، والدعاء له، والاستغفار والثناء عليه، والزيارة له، وتعطي من حرمك من التعليم، والمنفعة، والمال وتعفو عمن ظلمك: في دم، أو مال، أو عرض وبعض هذا واجب وبعضه مستحب.
 [المجموع: 10/ 658].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئل الامام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : -

" كيف يكون سوء الظن بالله ؟
قال : الوسوسة ، والخوف الدائم من وقوع مُصِيبَة ، وترقب زوال النعمة ، كلها من سوء الظن بالرحمن الرحيم ".

           [ حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم - ٩ / ١٢٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

وَدَخَلْتُ يَوْمًا عَلَى بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا،
 وَقَدْ حَصَلَ لَهُ وَجْدٌ أَبْكَاهُ. 
فَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْهُ؟ 
فَقَالَ:
 *ذَكَرْتُ مَا مَنَّ اللَّهُ بِهِ عَلَيَّ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ وَمَعْرِفَتِهَا  ، وَالتَّخَلُّصِ مِنْ شُبَهِ الْقَوْمِ وَقَوَاعِدِهِمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ، وَمُوَافَقَةِ الْعَقْلِ الصَّرِيحِ، وَالْفِطْرَةِ السَّلِيمَةِ، لِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ*. 
*فَسَرَّنِي* ذَلِكَ حَتَّى أَبْكَانِي.
فَهَذَا الْوَجْدُ *أَثَارَهُ إِينَاسُ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَمِنَّتِهِ* .

 مدارج السالكين(ج3/ص127) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يونس بن عبيد : إذا خالف السلطان السُّنة ، وقالت الرعية : قد أُمرنا بطاعته ؛ أسكن اللهُ قلوبَهم الشك، وأورثهم التطاعن .

[شرح الإبانة لابن بطة (170/80)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو بكر بن عياش -أحد روايي عاصم- لابنه:

يا بنيَّ! إياك أن تعصي الله تعالى في هذه الغرفة، فإني ختمت فيها اثني عشر ألف ختمة. 

وقال له أيضا: 
يا بني، إن أباك لم يأت فاحشة قط، وإنه يختم القرآن منذ ثلاثين سنة كل يوم مرة. 


[شرح النووي لمسلم ٥٠٧/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لن تسلم من كلام الناس 

✍ ﻗﻴﻞ ﻟﻠﺤﺴﻦ اﻟﺒﺼﺮﻱ -رَﺣِﻤَﮧ ُاللهُ-:

❍ ﺇﻥ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﺄﺗﻮﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻚ ﻟﻴﺄﺧﺬﻭا ﺳﻘﻂ ﻛﻼﻣﻚ ﻓﻴﺠﺪﻭﻥ اﻟﻮﻗﻴﻌﺔ ﻓﻴﻚ، 

✍ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ : «ﻫﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ 

☜  ﺇﻧﻲ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺎﻟﻘﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻕ ﻣﺜﻠﻬﻢ».

 ❪ الزهدالكبيرللبي  هقي ❪١٠٥❫.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال البغوي رحمه الله :

‏"والمرأَةُ مندوبَةٌ إلى الغلظَةِ فِي المقالَةِ إِذَا خَاطبتِ الأجانِبَ لقطْعِ الأطماع".

معالم التنزيل (٣/٦٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن الحسن - رحمه الله -
 قال :
( يا أهل السنة ترفقوا -رحمكم الله-
 فإنكم من أقل الناس)

[اللالكائي : 1/57/19].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم (النبذ في أصل الفقه ، لابن حزم ص 118 ) : " كل أبواب الفقه ليس منها باب إلا وله أصل في الكتاب والسنة نعلمه والحمد لله ، حاشا القراض فما وجدنا له أصلا البتة " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:(قد يكون الرجل حافظاً لحروف العلم ولايكون مؤمناً بل منافقاً)

المستدرك على مجموع الفتاوى(١٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" كمائن القلوب تظهر عند المحن ".

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٠/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرافي في الذخيرة (5/ 502):

وكم يخفى على الفقهاء والحكام الحق في كثير من المسائل بسبب الجهل بالحساب والطب والهندسة فينبغي لذوي الهمم العلية أن لا يتركوا الاطلاع على العلوم ما أمكنهم ذلك
(فلم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا ... كنقص القادرين على التمام).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السلف رحمه الله : *الناسُ يطلبون العز بأبواب الملوك ؛ ولا يجدونه إلا في طاعة الله* !


[ إغاثة اللهفان (1/٧٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عبادتان عظيمتان لا ينبغي أن تغيب عن قلب المؤمن [ *الشُّكر والإستغفار* ]

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه اللَّه- :

• *فالشُّكر* يوجِبُ المزيد من النِّعم .
• *والإستغفار* يدفَعُ النِّقم .

 [ مجموع الفتاوى ( 28/48 ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام البخاري:(لم يكن يتعرّض لنا قطُّ أحد من أفناء الناس إلا رمي بقارعة، ولم يسلم، وكلما حدّث الجهال أنفسهم أن يمكروا بنا رأيتُ من ليلتي في المنام ناراً تُوقد  ثم تُطفأ من غير أن يُنتفع بها فأتأول قوله تعالى(كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله)

 االسير للذهبي(461/12)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الكتاني:

"كن في الدنيا ببدنك وفي الآخرة بقلبك".

الزهد الكبير للبيهقي (٢٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قِيلَ لِحَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ:
مَا أَعْوَنُ الْأَشْيَاءِ عَلَى الْحِفْظِ؟
قَالَ:
قِلَّةُ الْغَمِّ
[الجامع لأخلاق الراوي (2/265)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله- :

المعاصي سلسلة في عنق العاصي، لا يفكه منها إلا الاستغفار والتوبة"

 التذكرة في الوعظ ص96
ٰ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" وفي ترجمة -سيرة -ابن قدامة الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى"

" أنه ما أوجع قلب طالب  "


[ سير أعلام النبلاء ٢٢ / ١٧٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان نقشُ خاتَمِ أبي عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله عنه : *الوفاءُ عزيزٌ* .

ٌ
[ المستدرك ( ٥٢١٠) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ  ابن بطال 
- رحمه الله -  :
‏(من كان كثير الذنوب وأراد أن يحطها الله عنه بغير تعب، فليغتنم ملازمة مصلاه بعد الصلاة ليستكثر من دعاء الملائكة واستغفارهم له) .

شرح البخاري لابن بطال ( ٩٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

"كلما صح القلب من مرضه ترحل إلى الآخرة، وقرب منها، حتى يصير من أهلها، وكلما مرض القلب واعتلَّ آثر الدنيا واستوطنها، حتى يصير من أهلها".

إغاثة اللهفان 1/118

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ... فواجبات القلوب أشدّ وجوبًا من واجبات الأبدانِ وآكدُ منها، وكأنها ليست من واجبات الدِّين عند كثير من الناس، بل هي من باب الفضائل والمستحبات.
فتراهُ يتحرّجُ من ترْكِ واجب من واجبات البدن، وقد ترك ما هو أهمّ واجبات القلوب وأفرضها، ويتحرّجُ من فعل أدنى المحرمات، وقد ارتكب من محرمات القلوب ما هو أشد تحريمًا وأعظم إثمًا "

ابن القيم | إغاثة اللهفان (٢/ ٩٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*«ورُبَّ زَواجٍ حَدثَ مِنهُ ولدٌ مِثلَ الشَّافعِيِّ وأحمَدَ بن حنبلٍ فكانَ خيرًا مِن عِبادةِ ألفِ سَنةٍ».*

ابنُ الجَوزِيِّ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-.
[ تَلبيسُ إبلِيس || ٢٦٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:(وقد يتناكح الإنس والجن ويولد بينهما ولد، وهذا كثير معروف)
الفتاوى(٣٩/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الانهماك بالدنيا يفقد لذة العبادة*

قال  العلّامة ابن القيم رحمه الله:

إنَّ الانغماس في الدُّنيا والاشتغال بمظاهرها والاهتمام الزَّائد بمتاعِها يحجُب العبدَ عن أعظم نعيم وأكبر فَوز يمكنُ تحقيقُه في هذه الحياة، 
وهو التَّلذُّذ بالطَّاعات والعبادات.

*مدارج السالكين (٦٨/٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

*قال بعض السَّلف:*
*ما أحسنتُ إلى أحدٍ، وما أسأتُ إلى أحدٍ، وإنَّما أحسنتُ إلى نفسي، وأسأتُ إلى نفسي!!*.

مجموع الفتاوى 【٣٠/٣٦٤】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال أبو محمد ابن حزم رحمه الله: "لا حظ للنظر مع صحة الخبر".*
 المحلى " ( 8 / 226 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(فإن معرفة الإشكال علمٌ في نفسه وفتح من الله)

الفروق للقرافي(١٢١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله: رأيناهم يزهدون في الطعام والشراب واللباس، فإذا نوزع أحدهم الرئاسة ناطح نطاح الكباش»

[ جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٥٣/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أخرج أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (٩/ ١٢٣) بسنده عن أحمد بن يحيى الوزير، قال: 
( خرج الشافعي يوماً من سوق القناديل متوجهاً إلى حجرته فتبعناه، فإذا رجلٌ يسفه على رجل من أهل العلم، فالتفت إلينا الشافعي فقال: نزهوا أسماعكم عن استماع الخنا كما تنزهون ألسنتكم عن النطق، به فإن المستمع شريك القائل، وإن السفيه ينظر إلى أخبث شيء في وعائه فيحرص أن يفرغه في أوعيتكم، ولو رددت كلمة السفيه لسعد رادها كما شقي بها قائلها )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:"

 الاستغفار من أكبر الحسنات، وبابه واسع، فمن أحس بتقصير في قوله أو عمله أو حاله أو رزقه أو تقلّب قلبه فعليه بالتوحيد والاستغفار، ففيهما الشفاء إذا كانا بصدق وإخلاص .

مجموع الفتوى ٦٩٨/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن مجاهد قال: رأى ابن عبَّاس رجلًا فقال:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            (إنَّ هذا ليحبُّني!. 
قالوا: وما علمك؟                                                                                                                                                                                                    قال: إنِّي لأحبُّه،
 والأرواح جنودٌ مجنَّدة، 
فما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف)                                                                                                                ((روضة العقلاء)) لابن حبان البستي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"  وكل قول لم يقم عليه دليل أصلا ، ولا كان له سلف فأولى قول بالإطراح " .  المحلى 8 / 155

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الفربري  تلميذ الإمام البخاري رحمهما الله تعالى : 
"أملى – يعني شيخه البخاري– يوماً عليَّ حديثا كثيرا، فخاف ملالي !! فقال: طب نفسا.
 فإن أهل الملاهي في ملاهيهم
و أهل الصناعة في صناعتهم
و التجار في تجاراتهم
و أنت مع النبي ﷺ  و أصحابه".
سير أعلام النبلاء (١٢: ٤٤٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال هلال بن العلاء: "طلب العلم شديد، وحفظه أشدُّ من طلبه، والعمل به أشدُّ من حفظه، والسلامة منه أشدُّ من العمل به، ثم أنشد يقول:
يموتُ قومٌ ويُحيي العِلْمُ ذِكْرَهٌمُ ... والجَهْلُ يُلْحِقُ أَمْوَاتاً بأَمْوَاتِ.

الترغيب والترهيب لأبي القاسم الأصبهاني 2/874.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" كثير من المنتسبين إلى العلم يبتلى بالكبر كما يبتلى كثير من أهل العبادة بالشرك؛ ولهذا فإن آفة العلم الكبر وآفة العبادة الرياء، وهؤلاء يحرمون حقيقة العلم كما قال تعالى: (سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق)

 قال أبو قلابة: منع قلوبهم فهم القرآن "


ابن تيمية | الرد على الشاذلي (ص: ٢٠٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن دقيق العيد: "السياق طريق إلى بيان المجملات، وتعيين المحتملات، وفهم ذلك قاعدة كبيرة في أصول الفقه، ولم أر من تعرض للكلام عليها في أصول الفقه إلا بعض المتأخرين"

إحكام الأحكام 2/ 232

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السّجزي في رسالته إلى أهل زُبيد صـ ٢٥

تحذروا من الرّكون إلى كل أحد، والأخذ من كل كتاب، فإّن التّلبيس قد كَثُر والكذب على المذاهب قد انتشر.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"دقة المواعيد عند السلف"

‏عن الحسن بن عبيدالله قال: قلتُ لإبراهيم:الرجل يواعد الرجل الميعاد ولايجيء. قال:لينتظره مابينه وبين أن يدخل وقت الصلاة التي تجيء)

‏موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا(605/3)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:

المؤمن يعطى مهابةً وحلاوةً بحسب إيمانه فمن رآه هابه ومن خالطه أحبه.

(روضة المحبين 221)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" عاينت في عهدي الأئمة ينقرضون ولا يخلفون، والمتسمُّون بالطلب يرضون بالاستطراف، ويقنعون بالأطراف ، وغاية مطلبهم مسائل خلافية يتباهون بها، أو فصول ملفقة، وكلم مرتقة في المواعظ يستعطفون بها قلوب العوام والهمج الطغام "


[ غياث الأمم للجويني ٥٨٥ ص ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم: 
(من أراد خير الآخرة، 
وحكمة الدنيا، 
وعدل السيرة، 
والاحتواء على محاسن الأخلاق -كلها- 
واستحقاق الفضائل بأسرها؛ 

فليقتد بمحمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليستعمل أخلاقه، وسيره ما أمكنه، 

أعاننا الله على الاتساء به، بمنه، آمين)
الأخلاق والسير 91

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" معرفة السير وأيام الإسلام وتواريخ أعمال الأنبياء والعلماء والوقوف على وفاتهم = من علم خاصة أهل العلم ، وإنه لا ينبغي لمن وَسَمَ نفسه بالعلم جهل ذلك ، وإنه مما يلزمه من العلم العناية به "

ابن عبدالبر | الاستذكار (٨/ ٢٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عبدالله المقَّرِي المالكي (ت٧٥٨هـ) في كتابه "القواعد" (٢/ ٤٠٦) في القاعدة التاسعة والخمسين بعد المائة. 

" قاعدة: 
التدقيق في تحقيق حِكَم المشروعية من مُلَح العلم لا من مَتينه عند المحققين، بخلاف استنباط عِلَل الأحكام وضبط أماراتها، فلا تنبغي المبالغة في التنقير عن الحِكَم، لاسيما فيما ظاهره التعبد، إذ لا يؤمن فيه من ارتكاب الخطر، والوقوع في الخَطَل، وحسْبُ الفقيه من ذلك ما كان منصوصاً، أو ظاهراً، أو قريباً من الظهور "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله:

 «أمتكــم ما سقطــت هـذه السقطة الشنيعة 
من نقص في العلم ولكن من نقص في الأخلاق».

 [آثار البشيـــر الإبراهيمـي (٢٦٨/٣)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:"

أَفهام الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فوق أفهام جميع الأمة، وعلمهم بمقاصد نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم وقواعد دينه وشرعه أتم من علم كل من جاء بعدهم.

[ الطرق الحكمية ١ / ٣٢٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ‎ابن تيمية رحمه الله:-

فأي فائدة للناس في علم يكتمونه؟
 فَعِلْمٌ لا يُقال به ككنز لا يُنفق منه.

منهاج السنة ١٢٦/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" كتب شهاب الدين السهروردي إلى الفخر الرازي: من تعين في الزمان لنشر العلم عظمت نعمة الله عليه، ينبغي للمتيقظين الحذاق من أرباب الديانات أن يمدوه بالدعاء الصالح؛ ليصفي الله مورد علمه بحقائق التقوى، ومصدره من شوائب الهوى. 

جلال الدين السيوطي / نواهد الأبكار وشوارد الأفكار حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي ٣/ ٤٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الواقدي:سمعت مشايخنا يقولون: ( ليس شيء مما جربه الناس أزيد للحفظ ولا أثبت له من قراءة القرآن والإكثار منه )

القَنْد في ذكر علماء سمرقند (ص٣٠٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن جزي رحمه الله:

"من زهد في حفظ كتاب الله: لا ينبغي أن يكون إمامًا في دين الله".

تقريب الوصول صـ ١٩٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :
ﻣﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :
ﺍﺳﺘﻌﻤﻠﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ
[ ﺟﺎﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻞ ( ٢٢٨/٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"علم البيوع من علم الخواص"

‏التمهيد لابن عبدالبر(145/12)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشاطبي في موافقاته ٤/١٧٣: (إذا انفرد صاحب قول عن *عامة الأمة* فليكن اعتقادك أن الحق مع السواد الأعظم *من المجتهدين* لا من المقلدين)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو علي القالي* *رحمه الله تعالى*
*”جالس أهل العلم ؛ فإن جهلت علموك ، وإن زللت قوموك ، وإن أخطأت لم يفندوك ، وإن صحبت زانوك ، وإن غبت تفقدوك ، ولا تجالس أهل الجهل ؛ فإنك إن جهلت عنفوك ، وإن زللت لم يقوموك ، وإن أخطأت لم يثبتوك “* .
     انظر : (الأمالي له) (٧٢/٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ... فإن الصلاة قوت القلوب، كما أن الغذاء قوت الجسد، فإذا كان الجسد لا يتغذى باليسير من الأكل، فالقلب لا يقتات بالنقر في الصلاة، بل لا بد من صلاة تامة تقيت القلوب "

[ ابن تيمية | القواعد النورانية  ص٦٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في صحيح مسلم من حديث ابي هريره ( والحياء شعبة من الإيمان )

قال جماعة من الشراح : جعل الحياء من الإيمان وإن كان غريزة لإنه يكون تخلقاً واكتساباً .
شرح النووي ٢-٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ‎#ابن_تيمية رحمه الله:
«الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أوجب على الرجل أن يغار على أهله ويصونهم عن الفواحش، فإذا سكت عن تغيير ذلك كان ديوثاً، وهو الذي جاء فيه الحديث: «لا يدخل الجنة ديوث» وهو ضد الغيور»
‎#جامع_المسائل (7/ 477).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإمام النووي رحمه الله :

لمّا كان كلام السلف مرادًا به وجه الله : حلَّ في الأسماع وأُثبِتَ في القلوب ).

 [ بستان العارفين: ٩٩ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإمام النووي رحمه الله :

لمّا كان كلام السلف مرادًا به وجه الله : حلَّ في الأسماع وأُثبِتَ في القلوب ).

 [ بستان العارفين: ٩٩ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم الخواص رحمه الله:-

"ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺇﻋﺰاﺯ اﻟﻤﺮء ﻷﻣﺮ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻠﺒﺴﻪ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰه، ﻭﻳﻘﻴﻢ ﻟﻪ اﻟﻌﺰ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ".

صفة الصفوة (2/ 299)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله 

‏"فالسعادة مشروطة بشرطين: بالإيمان و العمل الصالح، 
بعلم نافع و عمل صالح،
 بكلم طيب و عمل صالح،
 و كلاهما مشروط بأن يكون على موافقة الرسل".
الصفدية جـ٢صـ٢٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله 

‏"و أعلم الخلق بالحق و أتبعهم له أعملهم بسنته صلى الله عليه و سلم و أتبعهم لها".
منهاج السنة جـ٥صـ٢٣٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"لَوْلَا أَصْحَابُ الْحَدِيثِ لَكُّنَا بُيَّاعَ الْفُولِ"

الشافعي 

ذم الكلام | ج 3 ص 16

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب:

‏" من تفقه لغير العمل؛ يقسو قلبه ".

‏تفسير ابن رجب ١/٤١٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"عبدالله بن أحمد بن الخشّاب"

قال ابن كثير:(ورُئي في المنام، فقيل له: مافعل الله بك؟
فقال:غفر لي، وأدخلني الجنة، إلا أنه أعرض عني، وعن جماعة من العلماء تركوا العمل، واشتغلوا بالقول)

البداية والنهاية(٢١٩/١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بين القلفاط وابن عبدربه  :Smile: 

كانت بين أديب الأندلس ابن عبدربه وبين الشاعر الهجّاء المعروف بـ «القلفاط» أمورٌ من الجفاء والمهاجاة بعد ودّ كان بينهما ..
ومن جملتها: أن كتاب «العقد» الذي ألّفه ابن عبد ربه وكان يسميه «عقد الدر»، ويسميه الناس «العقد الفريد» سماه «القلفاط» باسم آخر وهو: (حبل الثوم) !!

[ نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب ٣/ ٢٩٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الكيس كل الكيس، والحذق كل الحذق: أن لا تعجل ولا تبطئ، وأن تعلم أن السرعة غير العجلة، وأن الأناة خلاف الإبطاء. 
وأن تكون على يقين من درْك الحق إذا وفّيته شرطه، وعلى ثقة من ثواب النظر إذا أعطيته حقه "

الجاحظ | رسائله: رسالة التربيع والتدوير  (٣ / ١٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"وقد يُهان الشّيخُ في كِبَره حتى ترحمَه القلوبُ، ولا يدري أنّ ذلك لإهماله حقَّ الله تعالى في شبابه". [صيد الخاطر 19]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله:

«ينبغي اتباع الألفاظ في الأذكار والأدعية المأثورة، وأن لا يُزاد ولا يُنقَص، ولا يغيَّر ولا يُبدَّل، [ولا يُقدَّم] ولا يؤخَّر؛ لأن في التغيير لشيء من ذلك إخراجًا لها عن كونها مأثورةً، وفي ذلك ذهابُ بركتها».

تحقيق الكلام في المسائل الثلاث ص٤٦٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-
 لمّا مات زيد بن ثابت -رضي الله عنه-:

 من سره أن ينظر *كيف ذهاب العلم فهكذا ذهابه!*.

[ جامع بيان العلم وفضله (٦٠٠/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وكم يخفى على الفقهاء، والحكام الحق في كثير من المسائل؛ بسبب الجهل بالحساب، والطب، والهندسة ، فينبغي لذوي الهمم العلية أن لا يتركوا الاطلاع على العلوم ما أمكنهم ذلك.
«فلم أر في عيوب النّاس عيبا
               كنقص القادرين على التّمام» "

شهاب الدين القرافي | الذخيرة (٥٠٢/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي في صون المنطق و الكلام :
قال الشافعي :
"ما جهل الناس و لا اختلفوا إلا لتركهم لسان العرب و ميلهم إلى لسان أرسطوطاليس"
صون المنطق و الكلام ص15

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أعظم النصر حماية عرضه ممن يؤذيه .

ابن تيمية .

الصارم المسلول | ج 2 ص 39

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" عفى الله عمن قال فينا مكروهًا ، ورحم الله من قال فينا جميلاً ، تفقهوا في دين الله وذروا الناس من حديث الناس ! "

[ أبو حنيفة | الخيرات الحسان للهيتمي ص٥٥ ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> تفقهوا في دين الله وذروا الناس من حديث الناس


هذه الكلمة تكتب بماء الذهب رحم الله الامام ابي حنيفة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المصنف: ( وَفِي كتاب الْقَضَاء من نَوَازِل الإِمَام الْبُرْزُليّ رَحمَه الله أَن أَمِير الْمُسلمين يُوسُف بن تاشفين اللمتوني رَحمَه الله استفتى عُلَمَاء زَمَانه رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وهم مَا هم فِي استنصار ابْن عباد الأندلسي بِالْكِتَابَةِ إِلَى الإفرنج على أَن يعينوه على الْمُسلمين فَأَجَابَهُ جلهم رَضِي الله عَنْهُم بردته وكفره).

الاستقصا ( 5/75)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" يا هذا ..
إذا زخَر بك وادي الدعاء، فاعلم أنك مُرادٌ للإجابة. وإذا تابَعَ لك المزيد في النعمة، فاعلم أنّك مُعرّضٌ للشكر. وإذا اكْتنَفك الكرْب من كل ناحية، فاعلم أنّك مُطالبٌ بالتصفية. وإذا توالى عليك هاتف العلم، فاعلم أنّك محثوثٌ على العمل ... وإذا استوحشت من بقاع الذكر، فاعلم أنك معزولٌ عن الولاية. وإذا عَمِيتَ عن الاعتبار بآثار السلف، فاعلم أنك مُخلَّى من يُمْن الهداية. وإذا استحْسنت القول واستثقلت العمل، فاعلم أنك بعيدٌ من التوفيق والعناية "

أبو حيان | الإشارات الإلهية (ص: ٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-

( *‏لا بد أن تحرس السنة بالحق و الصدق و العدل*، لا تحرس بكذب و لا ظلم، فإذا *رد الإنسان باطلا بباطل،و قابل بدعة ببدعة، كان هذا مما ذمه* السلف و الأئمة).

*درء التعارض ج ٧ ص ١٨٢*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ليس كل من لقيك، لقيك قلبه. 

محمد بن غانم الأصبهاني

البداية والنهاية (٣١٩/١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم  رحمه الله:

الرفعة لا تكون بمجرد *العلم* 

بل  *باتباع الحق ، و العمل به* 

إعلام الموقعين 1 / 167

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

(‏الحسنة *الواحدة* قد *يقترن* بها من *الصدق واليقين* ما يجعلها تكفر *الكبائر!!)* .

‏المستدرك على الفتاوى ٣ /٩٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المناوي رحمه الله :

 "لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ، ولو يعلم صاحب الحاجة ما في هذه الكلمة من العون والتوفيق والسداد ماتركها ".

فتح القدير ١٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة ابن الجوزي:
*من الاغترار أن تسيء فترى إحسانا فتظن أنك قد سومحت، وتنسى: من يعمل سوءا يجز به*
صيد الخاطر ص 179.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله:

اقتضت حكمته أنه *لابد أن يَمتَحِن النفوس و يبتليها فيظهر بالامتحان طَيّبها مِن خَبيثها*

بدائع التفسير (2 / 199)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن عبدالبر:

" كان عروة بن الزبير يواظب على حزبه من الدعاء كما يواظب على حزبه من القرآن ".

التمهيد 10/300

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"*الإسلام...تجد في عقائده غذاء العقل*
‏*وفي عباداته تزكية النفس، وفي أحكامه رعاية المصلحة، وفي آدابه خير المجتمع* "⁧‫... 

‏آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي، ج١ ص١٠٧-١٠٨، ط. دار الغرب الإسلامي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن بطال:

‏"من كان كثير الذنوب وأراد أن يحطها الله عنه بغير تعب، فليغتنم ملازمة مصلاه بعد الصلاة ليستكثر من دعاء الملائكة واستغفارهم له ".

شرح البخاري لابن بطال  ٩٥/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : *المعارف التي تحصل في النفس بالأسباب الاضطراريه أثبت وأرسخ من المعارف التي ينتجها مجرد النظر القياسي*.

الثامن / القدر ص ١٩٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" والنفوسُ الضعيفة؛ كنفوسِ الصبيان والنساء، قد لا تشتغل إذا تركته [أي اللهو] بما هو خيرٌ منها لها، بل قد تشتغل بما هو شرٌّ منه، أو بما يكون التقرُّب إلى الله بتركه، 

فيكون تمكينها من ذلك من باب الإحسان إليها والصدقة عليها؛ كإطعامها وإسقائها؛ فلهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إن بعض أنواع اللهو من الحق ... "

تقيّ الدين ابن تيمية | الاستقامة (٢/ ١٥٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الرازي: "الاستدلال بالأدلة اللفظية مبنيٌّ على مقدمات ظنيَّة، والمبنيُّ على المقدمات الظنية ظني؛ *فالاستدلال بالخطاب لا يفيد إلا الظن،* وإنما قلنا: إنه مبني على مقدمات ظنية؛ لأنه مبني على: *نقلِ اللغات، ونقلِ النحو والتصريف، وعدمِ الاشتراك، والمجازِ، والنقلِ، والإضمارِ، والتخصيصِ، والتقديمِ والتأخير، والناسخِ، والمُعارِضِ، وكلُّ ذلك أمورٌ ظنية، فثبَتَ أن التمسُّك بالأدلة النقلية مبنيٌّ على مقدمات ظنية، والمبني على الظنيِّ ظنيٌّ*".
المحصول، ١/ ٥٤٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أهمية التخصص الدقيق 

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: 
(من تعلَّم علمًا فليدقِّق فيه، لئلَّا يضيع دقيقُ العلم).

‏المدخل للبيهقي1: 377

‏قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله: 
(ومع تبحر ابن الجوزي في العلوم، وكثرة اطلاعه، وسعة دائرته، لم يكن مبرِّزًا في علم من العلوم، وذلك شأن كلّ من فرَّق نفسه في بحور العلم)

‏تاريخ الإسلام 12: 1111

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

❃ وقد ذكر الله طاعة الرسول واتباعه في نحو من أربعين موضع من القرآن كقوله تعالى : {مَّن يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ}  وقوله تعالى : {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَّحِيمًا ✵ فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا} وقوله تعالى : {قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ} وقال تعالى : {قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ} فجعل محبة العبد لربه موجبة لاتباع الرسول، وجعل متابعة الرسول سببا لمحبة الله عبده وقد قال تعالى : {وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَن نَّشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنا} فما اوحاه الله اليه يهدي الله به من يشاء من عباده كما انه صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك هداه الله كما قال تعالى : {قُلْ إِن ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي وَإِنِ اهْتَدَيْتُ فَبِمَا يُوحِي إِلَيَّ رَبِّي} وقال تعالى : {قَدْ جَاءَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُّبِينٌ ✵ يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلَامِ وَيُخْرِجُهُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ}.

مجموع الفتاوى (1/ 4-5)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ما الشعر إلا روح يودعها الله فطرة الإنسان من مبدأ نشأته، ولا تزال كامنة فيه كمون النار في الزند، حتى إذا شدا فاضت على أسلات قلمه كما تفيض الكهرباء على أسلاكها، فمن أحس منكم بهذه الروح في نفسه: فليعلم أنه شاعر، أو لا: فليكف نفسه مئونة التخطيط والتسطير، وليصرفها إلى معاناة ما يلائم طبعه، ويناسب فطرته من أعمال الحياة، فوالله للمحراث في يد الفلاح، والقدوم في يد النجار، والمسبر في يد الحداد أشرف وأنفع من القلم في يد النظام*

المنفلوطي، النظرات 144/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن بطة : إذا رأيت البغدادي يحب أبا الحسن بن بشار وأبا محمد البربهاري فاعلم أنه صاحب سنة "

تاريخ الذهبي ٢٣/٤٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إمام الحرمين الجويني :

" الانقطاعُ عن النوافل عظيمُ الوقْع عند ذوي الدين، وركعتان خفيفتان خيرٌ من الدنيا وما فيها ".

نهاية المطلب ١٦٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حاتم الأصم رحمه الله : 

أربعة تذهب الحقد بين الإخوان :

-*** المعاونة بالبدن 
-**** واللطف باللسان
-** والمواساة بالمال
- والدعاء في الغيب

الصداقة والصديق 364

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
"قبر رسول الله أفضل قبر على وجه الأرض، وقد نهى عن اتخاذه عيدا، فقبر غيره أولى بالنهي كائناً من كان"
الاقتضاء|صـ ٤٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفيسة لابن تيمية تبين فضل أصحاب أبي حنيفة على سائر الفقهاء:

"الخرقي نسج على منوال المزني، والمزني نسج على منوال مختصر محمد بن الحسن، وإن كان ذلك في بعض التبويب والترتيب".

مجموع الفتاوي ٤/ ٤٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اختلف العلماء في تعريف التواضع،ومن أجمل  تعاريفه ما أسنده أبو نعيم عن تميم بن سلمة أنه سأل يوسف بن أسباط : 
ما التواضع ؟ 
فقال :
" ﺃﻥ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﺘﻚ ﻓﻼ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺃﺣﺪاً ﺇﻻ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻚ!! " .

حلية الأولياء (٢٣٨/٨) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإسلام مبنيٌّ على التوحيد والاتِّباع
«والإسلامُ هو توحيدُ اللهِ وعبادتُه وحدَه لا شريكَ له، والإيمانُ بالله وبرسولِه واتِّباعُه فيما جاء به، فما لم يأتِ العبدُ بهذا فليس بمسلمٍ وإن لم يكن كافرًا معاندًا فهو كافرٌ جاهلٌ».
[«طريق الهجرتين» لابن القيِّم (٤١١)]
___________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الا تنصروه فقد نصره الله*

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ولعلك لا تجد أحدا آذى نبيا من الأنبياء ثم لم يتب الا ولا بد أن تصيبه قارعة.*

(الصارم المسلول ص 165).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبدالرزاق:(أهل مكة يقولون: أخذ ابن جريج الصلاةَ من عطاء، وأخذها عطاء من ابن الزبير، وأخذها ابن الزبير من أبي بكر، وأخذها أبوبكر من النبيﷺ، مارأيتُ أحداً أحسنَ صلاةً من ابن جريج)

مسند الإمام أحمد(٧٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن كثير عن ابن القيم: 

وكنت من أصحب الناس له، وأحب الناس إليه. وقد كان حسن القراءة والخُلق، كثير التودد، لا يحسد أحدًا ولا يؤذيه، ولا يستعيبه، ولا يحقد على أحد. 

البداية والنهاية (٥٢٣/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وكان للشيخ تقي الدين من الفقهاء جماعة يحسدونه؛ لتقدمه عند الدولة، وانفراده بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وطاعة الناس له، ومحبتهم له، وكثرة أتباعه، وقيامه بالحق، وعلمه وعمله. 

ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية (٥٣/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحنابلة: 

قال ابن كثير عن أهل مدينة كيلان: (وهم أهل سنة وأكثرهم حنابلة لا يستطيع مبتدع أن يسكن بين أظهرهم) 

البداية والنهاية (٧٣/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن كثير وعمره ١٠ سنوات: 

قال لي القاضي صدر الدين الحنفي: هل تحب ابن تيمية؟ 
قلت: نعم. 
قال: لقد أحببت شيئا مليحا. 

البداية والنهاية (٩٧/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يولى أحد بمال ولا برشوة، فإن ذلك يفضي إلى: 
- ولاية من لا يستحق الولاية
- ولاية غير الأهل. 

كتاب قرئ بدمشق، بإشارة الشيخ ابن تيميّة. البداية والنهاية (١٢٣/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اجتهادات وآراء ابن تيميّة إما:

- أن توافق المذاهب الأربعة أو أحدها
- أو تخالف المذاهب الأربعة
- أو تخالف (المشهور) من المذاهب الأربعة

والأخيرتان خاصة يستدل لرأيه فيها من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة والسلف. 

ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية (١٢٥/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول جرير بن عبدالله ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: 

"ما رآني رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إلا تبسم في وجهي" متفق عليه 

وقال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : "تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة". أحمد والترمذي

قال الذهبي : (أعلى المقامات من كان بكاءً بالليل ، بساماً بالنهار ).

"السير" (10/140)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:-

"ﻣﻦ ﻻﺡ ﻟﻪ ﺣﺎﻝ اﻵﺧﺮﺓ ﻫﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﺮاﻕ اﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ".

الفوائد (1/ 78)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المناوي رحمه الله :

‏ "لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ، ولو يعلم صاحب الحاجة ما في هذه الكلمة من العون والتوفيق والسداد ماتركها ".

‏فتح القدير ١٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

وصَّى أطِبَّاءُ القلوب بالإعراض عن أهل البدع ، وأن لا يُسَلّم عليهم ، ولا يُرِيهِم طلاقةَ وجهه ، ولا يَلقاهم إلا بالعَبُوس والإعراض! .
 إغاثة اللهفان : ( ١ / ٢٠٩ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◾‏كان علي رضي الله عنه إذا أراد زيارة المقبرة جعل يقول :

{يا أهل القبور نُكِحَتْ أزواجكم
وقُسِمَتْ أموالكم
وسُكِنَتْ بيوتُكُم
واستُخدِمَت صبيانكم
هذا خبرُ ما عندنا
فياليت شعري ما خبر ما عندكم !؟

▫ثم يقول :

والله لو تكلّمتم لقلتم :

﴿ وَتَزَوَّدوا فَإِنَّ خَيرَ الزّادِ التَّقوى ﴾

 ‏تاريخ دمشق (٢٧/٣٩٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- من أسباب عدم قبول الحق: الحسد ..

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "

والأسباب المانعة من قبول الحق كثيرة جدا، ومن أعظم هذه الأسباب: الحسد؛ فإنه داء كامن في النفس، ويرى الحاسدُ المحسودَ قد فُضّل عليه، وأوتيَ ما لم يُؤتَ نظيره فلا يَدعُه الحسد أن ينقاد له ويكون من أتباعه. وهل منع إبليس من السجود لآدم إلا الحسد؟! فإنه لما رآه قد فُضّل عليه ورُفع فوقه غَصّ بريقه واختار الكفر على الإيمان بعد أن كان بين الملائكة.

[ هداية الحيارى - ص  ٣٩ - ٤٠ بتصرف ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أطباء الغلابة: 

القاسم بن المظفر بن عساكر، كان يعالج الناس بغير أجرة. رحمه الله

البداية والنهاية (٢٣٣/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

وصَّى أطِبَّاءُ القلوب بالإعراض عن أهل البدع ، وأن لا يُسَلّم عليهم ، ولا يُرِيهِم طلاقةَ وجهه ، ولا يَلقاهم إلا بالعَبُوس والإعراض! .

[ إغاثة اللهفان : ( ١ / ٢٠٩ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" أهلُ الحكمة قالوا: واجبٌ على كلّ حكيمٍ أنْ يُحْسن الارتياد لموضع البُغْية، وأنْ يُبيّن أسباب الأمور ويُمهّد لعواقبها. 
فإنّما حُمِدتْ العلماء بحُسْن التثبُّت في أوائل الأمور، واستِشْفافهم بعقُولهم ما تَجيءُ به العواقب، فيَعلمون عند استقبالها ما تؤُول به الحالات في استدبارها. وبقدْر تفاوتهم في ذلك تَسْتَبين فضائلهم.
فأمّا معرفة الأمور عند تَكشُّفها وما يظهر مِن خَفيَّاتها فذاك أمرٌ يَعْتدل فيه الفاضل والمفضول، والعالِمون والجاهلون ".


[ الجاحظ | رسائله ١ / ٤١  رسالة المعاش والمعاد ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي -رضي الله عنه-:

*" الدنيا جيفة فمن أرادها فليصبر على مخالطة الكلاب "*

حلية الأولياء (238/8)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رُوي عن أبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم القطان القزويني (٣٤٥هـ) أنه قال - بعد ما علت سنه وضعُف - : 
"كنت حين خرجت إلى الرحلة أحفظ مائة ألف حديث، وأنا اليوم لا أقوم على حفظ مائة حديث". 
وقال: " أُصبت ببصري، وأظن أني عوقبت بكثرة بكاء أمي أيام فراقي لها في طلب الحديث والعلم". 


معجم الأدباء (١٦٤٣/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فمن طلب العلم ليُحيي به الإسلام = فهو من الصّديقين ، ودرجته بعد درجة النبوة "


[ ابن القيم | مفتاح دار السعادة ١/ ١٢١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ذكر ابن رجب في ”ذيل الطبقات "  عن ابن الجوزي أنه قال عن الإمام أبي العلاء الهمذاني الحافظ : "بلغني أنه رئي في المنام في مدينة جميع جدرانها من الكتب، وحوله كتب لا تحد وهو مشتغل بمطالعتها. فقيل له: ما هذه الكتب؟! قال: سألت الله أن يشغلني بما كنت أشتغل به في الدنيا، فأعطاني.


" المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم، صفحة ٥٧ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيميّة-رحمه الله- :

في تفسير قول الله تعالى:
{ إنّ الله يحبّ التّوّابين }

 "كلّ من تاب فهو حبيب الله."

جامع الرّسائل، ١٢٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة الماوردي - رحمه الله - :

" العلم عِوَضٌ مِن كل لذة ، ومُغْنٍ عن كل شهوة ، فَمن تفرد بالعلم لم تُوحِشْهُ خلوة ، ومَن تَسَلَّى بالكتب لم تَفُتْهُ سَلْوَة  " .

أدب الدنيا والدين(ص٩٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من علامات السعادة:
قال الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله-: "من علامات السعادة على العبد: تيسير الطاعة عليه، وموافقة السنة في أفعاله، وصحبته لأهل الصلاح، وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان، وبذل معروفه للخلق، واهتمامه للمسلمين، ومراعاته لأوقاته".
الاعتصام٢/ ١٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لئيم الطلبة

قال العلاَّمة الصَّنعاني رحمه الله تعالى (ت ١١٨٢هـ) :

 "لئيم الطلبة وخبيث الحضَّار عند العالم متتبع العثرات وكاشف العورات ودافن الحسنات وما أكثر هذا النوع -لا كثرهم الله- فإنهم الذين أفسدوا معالم العلم وملأوا المواقف على العلماء أحاديث كاذبة ... وبئس الجزاء أن يجازي التلميذ شيوخه بإشاعة هفواتهم وزلاتهم فإنه لا بد لكل جواد من كبوة ولكل صارم من نبوة ... ومن ذا الذي ترضى سجاياه كلها ... كفى المرء نبلاً أن تعد معايبه، فخير الناس من أشاع الخير عن العلماء وأذاعه ودافع عنهم إن سمع قادحاً فيهم".اهـ 

المصدر : [التَّنويرُ شَرحُ الجامِع الصَّغِير (٥٨٢/٩)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

*(والحكيمُ هو الذي يقدم أعلى المصلحتين ويدفعُ أعظم المفسدتين).*

منهاج السنة النبوية 3/ص:191.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

*(تحصيل المصلحتين أولى من تفويت إحداهُما).*

الفتوى الكبرى (3/ص:18).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة: نصيحة من العلامة النحوي ابن هشام الأنصاري - رحمه الله - للمعربين، قال رحمه الله: "واعلم أنه يُعاب على الناشئ في صناعة الإعراب أن يَذكُر فعلا ولا يبحث عن فاعله، أو مبتدأ ولا يتفحص عن خبره، أو ظرفا، أو مجرورا ولا ينبه على متعلَّقه، أو جملةً ولا يذكر أ لها محلٌّ أم لا، أو موصولا ولا يبين صلتَه وعائده".
الإعراب عن قواعد الإعراب: (ص١٠٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من الهمم العالية:

أحمد بن عبد الوهاب البكري، كتب البخاري ثماني مرات. 

البداية والنهاية (٣٥٩/١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله : 

«أمَا علمتم أن حاجةَ الناس إليكم نعمةٌ من اللَّـه عليكم».

شعب الإيمان (10/ 119).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الأكفاني : 

"وأصل العبادة مكابدة الليل ، وأقصر طرق الجنة سلامة الصَّدر".

تاريخ دمشق 49 / 123

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم في " الفصل " ( ٢ / ٩٧٣ ) :
" فإن سيرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن تدبرها تقتضي تصديقه ضرورة ، وتشهد له بأنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حقًّا ، فلو لم تكن له معجزة غير سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم لكفى " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله :

مسائل البدع عظيمة ليست هينة وإن كانت البدعة في ذاتها هينة فإن أثرها عظيم ولهذا تجد هؤلاء المبتدعين من أبعد الناس عن اتباع الرسل تجدهم يجتهدون جهدهم في هذه البدعة لكنهم مفرطون كثيراً في أمور مشروعة أهم منها وتأمل أحوالهم تجد ذلك .

(شرح عقيدة أهل السنة ص ٢٣٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله :

*"المعرفة المكتسبة من الوحي معرفة يقينية مطلقة؛ ذلك أن الوحي بصفته جزءًا من علم الله له ما لهذه الصفة من كونها حقيقة مطلقة غير محدودة، ودلالة الوحي في إفادة المعرفة الدينية دلالة شرعية سمعية وعقلية".*

مجموع الفتاوى (13/ 136).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"الصبر الصبر يامن وُفق، ولا تغبطن من اتسع له أمر الدنيا، فإنك إذا تأملت تلك السعة رأيتها ضيقا في باب الدّين".

 ابن الجوزي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال العلامة عبد الحميد بن بادبس رحمه الله : 

لا نجاةَ لنا من هذا التّيه الذي نحن فيه و العذاب المنوَّع الذي نذوقه و نقاسيه ، إلاَّ بالرّجوع إلى :
◄ القرآن ، إلى علمه و هديه و بناء العقائد و الأحكام و الآداب عليه و التّفقُّه فيه .
◄ و في السُّنَّة النّبويّة شرحُه و بيانُه .

↫ و الاستعانة على ذلك بإخلاص القصد ، و صحَّة الفهم ، و الاعتضاد بأنظار العلماء الرّاسخين ، و الاهتداء بهديهم في الفهم عن ربّ العالمين .

 - [ مجالس التّذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير  ...   252 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" فإذا أردتَ الاطّلاع على كُنْه المعنى، هل هو حقٌّ أو باطل ؟ 
فجرّده من لباس العبارة، وجرّد قلبك عن النّفرة والميل، ثمّ أعط النّظر حقّه ناظرًا بعين الإنصاف "

[ ابن القيّـم | مفتاح دار السعادة ١٤١/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" من أُوتي من العلـم ما لا يُبكيه، فخليـقٌ أن لا يكون أُوتي علمـًا ينفعه ؛ 
لأن الله عز وجل نعتَ العلماء، وقرأ: " إِنَّ الَّذينَ أوتُوا العِلمَ مِن قَبلِهِ إِذا يُتلى عَلَيهِم يَخِرّونَ لِلأَذقانِ سُجَّدًا • وَيَقولونَ سُبحانَ رَبِّنا إِن كانَ وَعدُ رَبِّنا لَمَفعولًا • وَيَخِرّونَ لِلأَذقانِ يَبكونَ وَيَزيدُهُم خُشوعًا.

[ عبدالأعلى التيمي | أخلاق العلماء للآجري ص:٦٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ابنُ تيميّة الإمامُ-رحمه الله-:

(فَالْأَصْلُ الَّذِي افْتَرَقَ فِيهِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِالرُّسُلِ وَالْمُخَالِفُو  نَ لَهُمْ:
تَقْدِيمُ نُصُوصِهِمْ عَلَى الْآرَاءِ وَشَرْعِهِمْ عَلَى الْأَهْوَاءِ، وَأَصْلُ الشَّرِّ مِنْ تَقْدِيمِ الرَّأْيِ عَلَى النَّصِّ، وَالْهَوَى عَلَى الشَّرْعِ؛ فَمَنْ نَوَّرَ اللهُ قَلْبَهُ فَرَأَى مَا فِي النَّصِّ وَالشَّرْعِ مِنَ الصَّلَاحِ وَالْخَيْرِ، وَإِلَّا فَعَلَيْهِ الِانْقِيَادُ لِنَصِّ رَسُولِ اللهِ- صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ – وَشَرْعِهِ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مُعَارَضَتُهُ بِرَأْيِهِ وَهَوَاهُ.
كَمَا قَالَ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: "إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَلَسْتُ أَعْصِيهِ، وَهُوَ نَاصِرِي".
فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ، يَفْعَلُ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ مُرْسِلُهُ، لَا يَفْعَلُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ يُطِيعُهُ لَا يَعْصِيهِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُتَّبِعُ لِرَأْيِهِ وَهَوَاهُ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ نَاصِرُهُ فَهُوَ عَلَى ثِقَةٍ مِنْ نَصْرِ اللهِ فَلَا يَضُرُّهُ مَا حَصَلَ؛ فَإِنَّ فِي ضِمْنِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْمَصْلَحَةِ وَعُلُوِّ الدِّينِ مَا ظَهَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، وَكَانَ هَذَا فَتْحًا مُبِينًا فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ حُسْنَ مَا فِيهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ رَأَى ذَلِكَ ذُلًّا وَعَجْزًا وَغَضَاضَةً وَضَيْمًا).

منهاج السُّنَّة (8/411-412).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  العلَّامة أحمد شاڪر - رحمه الله - :

*« إن أوربـا لـم تتمڪن من دول الإسـلام في فتـرة ضعفهم إلا حين أرهبتهم بغول التعصب، حتى صار كل مسلم يتخاذل عن دينه وعن شريعته، خشية أن يتهم بالتعصب، ثم ألقت بينهم بدعة القوميات، لتفتنهم عن وحدتهم وقوتهم » .*

 جمهرة مقالاته (٦٩٩) ]|.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قـال الـعـلامـة الـمـحـدث 
عَبْد الرّحمن بْن يحْيَي المُعَلّمِيّ اليَماني
• - رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :

*• - اعلم أن الله تعالىٰ قد (((يوقع بعض المخلصين في شيء من الخطأ ابتلاء لغيره !!)))*
*أيتبعون الحق ويدعون قوله أم يغترون بفضله وجلالته ؟*
*وهو معذور بل مأجور ؛ لاجتهاده وقصده الخير وعدم تقصيره؛ولكن من تبعه مغترًا بعظمته بدون التفات إلى الحجج الحقيقية من كتاب الله تعالىٰ وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فلا يكون معذورًا ، بل هو على خطر عظيم .*
【 آثار المعلمي اليماني      (٢٩٤/٢) 】
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من ادعى العلم و الطلب*
*فضحته شواهد القرب*


*‏"فإن رأيته مجدا في طلب العلم، ولاحظ له في القربات، فهذا كسلان مهين، وليس هو بصادق في حسن نيته"*



*الذهبي "سير أعلام النبلاء"(٧/ ١٦٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♦️يقول ابن المبارك عن الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمهما الله : ما رأيتُ أحدًا ارتفع مثل مالك، ليس له كثير صلاة ولا صيام،*إلا أن تكون له سريرة*.

علق الذهبي رحمه الله فقال : *قلتُ: ماكان عليه من العلم ونشره أفضلُ من نوافل الصوم والصلاة لمن أراد به الله*.

السير٩٧/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أصل كل فساد في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هو الجهل، فاجتهد في إزالته عنك ما استطعت، كما أن أصل كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هو العلم؛ فاجتهد في تحصيله ما استطعت، والله تعالى هو المعين على الخير كله. 

 الفروق للقرافي ( ٤ / ٤٤٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" النفوس تكتسبُ من العافية الدائمة والنصر والغنى = طُغيانًا وركونًا إلى العاجلة، وذلك مرضٌ يَعُوقُها عن جدِّها في سيرها إلى الله والدار الآخرة ،،

فإذا أراد بها ربُّها ومالكُها وراحمها كرامته = قيَّض لها من البلاء والامتحان ما يكوُن دواءً لذلك المرض العائق عن السير الحثيث إليه، فيكون ذلك البلاء والمحنة؛ بمنزلة الطبيب يسقي العليل الدواء الكريه، ويقطع منه العروق المؤلمة لاستخراج الأدواء منه، ولو تركه لغلبته الأدواء حتى يكون فيها هلاكه ! "


[ ابن القيم | زاد المعاد  ١٩٨/٣-١٩٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" مَن استكثر من جمع الكتب وقراءة العلوم، من غير إعمال الرّوية فيما يقرأُه، كان خليقًا ألا يُصيبه إلا ما أصاب الرجل الذي زعمت العلماء أنه اجتاز ببعض المفاوز، فظهر له موضع آثار كنز، فجعل يَحفر ويطلب فوقع على شيءٍ من عينٍ و ورق، فقال في نفسه: إن أنا أخذتُ في نقل هذا المال قليلاً قليلاً طال عليَّ وقطعني الاشتغال بنقله وإحْرازه عن اللّذّة بما أصبت منه، ولكن سأستأجر أقوامًا يحملونه إلى منزلي، وأكون أنا آخرهم، ولا يكون بقي ورائي شيءٌ يشغل فكري بنقله، وأكون قد استظهرتُ لنفسي في إراحة بدني عن الكدّ بيسير الأجرة أُعطيهم لهم.
ثم جاء بالحمّالين، فجعل يُحمِّل كل واحدٍ منهم ما يُطيق، فينطلق به إلى منزله هو فيفوز به! حتى إذا لم يبقَ من الكنز شيءٌ، انطلق خلفهم إلى منزله فلم يجد فيه من المال شيئًا، لا كثيرًا ولا قليلاً، وإذا كلُّ واحدٍ من الحمّالين قد فاز بما حَمَله لنفسه. ولم يكن له من ذلك إلا العناء والتّعب، لأنه لم يُفكّر في آخر أمره "


ابن المقفّع | كليلة ودمنة (ص: ٤٤ - ٤٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" في حديث بدء الوحي، لمّا انطلقت خديجة - رضي الله عنها - بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لورقة بن نوفل. 

قال ابن أبي جمرة: ” فيه دليلٌ على أنّ أهل الفضل والسُّؤدد إذا استشاروا امرءاً فى شيء = أن يُبادر المستشار فى عونهم، ومشاركتهم ؛ لأن خديجة - رضي الله عنها - بادرت إلى الخُروج مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حين استشارها، من غير أن تقولَ له: امض إلى فلان ”. 


[ بهجة النفوس  ٥٨/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"والمداومة على القليل أفضل من كثير لا يداوم عليه؛ ولهذا كان عمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ديمة".

الفتاوى الكبرى جـ٢صـ١٢٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله: (ومن تعلّم العربيةَ حتى كان كأهلها يوم نزل عليهم القرآن كان فهمه حجة).
وقال العلامة محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله : ( لا معنى للانتساب إلى طريقة السلف إلا بأن يتملّك السلفي ناصية اللغة وآدابها تملكا يمكنه من الاستمداد المباشر من الكتاب والسنة على نفس النهج الذي كان السلف يستمدون به من القرآن والسنة ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الألباب ] 

" قيل: هو ما زكى من العقل، فكل لبّ عقل، وليس كل عقل لبّـا؛ 

ولهذا علّق الله تعالى الأحكام التي لا يدركها إلا العقول الزكية بأولي الألباب، نحو قوله: " ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا " إلى قوله: " أولوا الألباب "  ونحو ذلك من الآيات "



المفردات للرّاغب الأصفهاني (ص٧٣٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" والأصلُ في كل بلاءٍ وعماءٍ وتخليطٍ وفساد = اختلاطُ الأسماء، ووقوع اسمٍ واحد على معاني كثيرة، فيُخبر المُخبر بذلك الاسم، وهو يريد أحدَ المعاني التي تحته، فيحمله السامعُ على غير ذلك المعنى الذي أرادَ المخبر، فيقع البلاءُ والإشكال.

[ ابن حزم | الإحكام في أصول الأحكام ١٠١|٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- رحمه الله- :
⬅كان الميت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج به الرجال يحملونه إلى المقبرة ، *لا يسرعون ولا يبطئون ، بل عليهم السكينة ، لا نساء معهم ، ولا يرفعون أصواتهم* لا بقراءة ولا غيرها . و *هذه هي السنة باتفاق* المسلمين .

المستدرك (١٤٦/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"وَمِمَّا ينبغي أن يعلم:
 أن *الألفاظ الموجودة في القرآن والحديث إذا عُرف تفسيرها وما أريد بها من جهة النبي ﷺ لم يحتج في ذلك إلى الاستدلال بأقوال أهل اللغة ولا غيرهم* ؛ولهذا قال الفقهاء:
 " الأسماء ثلاثة أنواع ":
نوع *يعرف حده بالشرع*، كالصلاة والزكاة.
ونوع *يعرف حده باللغة* كالشمس والقمر.
ونوع *يعرف حده بالعرف* كلفظ القبض، ولفظ المعروف في قوله تعالى ( وعاشروهن بالمعروف) ونحو ذلك."

مجموع فتاوي ابن تيمية( ٧/ ٢٨٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن الجوزي

من شروط الصديق أن يكون عاقلا فصحبة #الأحمق بلاء

القوانين الفقهية(٢٩١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وَ مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ "

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمة الله عليه- :

"فَأَخْبَرَ سُبحانه أنه لا يُعذّب مُستغفراً لأن الإستغفار يمحو الذَّنب الذي هو سبب العذاب فَيندفع العذاب".

 الفتاوى  (٢٢٥|٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏❍ قَـال الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

« ولا تبال بكثرة خصومك ، ولا بِقِدَم زمانهم ، ولا بتعظيم الناس إياهم ، ولا بعدّتهم ، فالحق أكثر منهم ، وأقدم ، وأعز عند كل أحد وأولى بالتعظيم »

*[ التقريب لحد المنطق  صـ ١٩٤ـ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" العالِمُ كلَّما بذلَ علمَه للناس، وانفقَ منه = تفجّرت ينابيعُه؛ فازدادَ كثرةً وقوةً وظهورًا ، فيكتسبُ بتعليمه: حفظَ ما عَلِمه، ويحصلُ له به علم ما لم يكن عنده.  

ورُبّما تكونُ المسألةُ في نفسه غيرَ مكشوفةٍ، ولا خارجةٍ من حَيِّز الإشكال، فإذا تكلّم بها وعَلّمها اتضحت له وأضاءت، وانفتح لهُ منها علوم أُخر.

وأيضًا فإنّ الجزاء من جنس العمل، فكما علَّم الخلق من جهالتهم، جزاه الله بأنْ علّمه من جهالته؛ كما في صحيح مسلم من حديث عِياض بن حمار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال في حديثٍ طويل: « أنفقْ أُنفق عليك » وهذا يتناول نفقة العلم؛ إما بلفظه، وإما بتنبيهه وإشارته وفَحْواه. 

ولزكاءِ العلم ونحوه طريقان: 
أحدُهما: تعليمُه، 
والثاني: العملُ به؛ فإنّ العملَ به أيضًا يُنمِّيه، ويكثّره، ويفتح لصاحبه أبوابَه وخباياه ". 



[ ابن القيّم | مفتاح دار السعادة ١/ ١٢٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو منصور الثعالبي:

"ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ اﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺼﻠﺘﻴﻦ: ﺇﺫاﻋﺔ اﻟﺴﺮ، ﻭاﺋﺘﻤﺎﻥ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﻐﺪﺭ".

درر الحكم (1/ 20)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي: 
"وإن كانت مواظبته على ترك السنن مذمومة، وترد بها الشهادة، إلا أنه ليس بعاص، بل هو مفلح ناج" 
[شرح صحيح مسلم ٥٥/ ٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:
" وليست تدخلني أنفة من إظهار الانتقال عما كنت أرى إلى غيره إذا بانت الحجة فيه؛
 بل أتدين بأنّ عليّ الرجوع عما كنت أرى إلى ما رأيت الحق"

جماع العلم 23

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

و إذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره و لا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان و نور الهداية فليكثر التوبة و الإستغفار و ليلازم الإجتهاد بحسب الإمكان فإن الله يقول : { وَ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا } 
و عليه بإقامة الفرائض ظاهرا و باطنا ; و لزوم الصراط المستقيم مستعينا بالله ; متبرئا من الحول و القوة إلا به .

مجموع الفتاوى 11/390

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله : *مَن أعزَّ أمرَ اللهِ = أعزَّه اللهُ بلا عَشيرة* .


[ أخبار الشيوخ (93) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ إِبْنُ حَزْمٍ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ  :
«أَنْ تُوصَفَ بِالْفُسْقِ وَ أَنْتَ فَاضِل خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ تُوصَفَ بِالْفَضْلِ وَ أَنْتَ فَاسِق». 
 {رَسَائِلُ ابْنِ حَزْم ٣٤٠/٤}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم الوزير: *"ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ اﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺟﻬﻞ اﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺳﺒﺒﻪ ﻋﺪﻡ اﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﺘﻌﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻹﻧﺼﺎﻑ، ﻻ ﻋﺪﻡ اﻟﻔﻬﻢ؛ ﻓﺈﻥ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻟﻪ اﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ اﻟﺤﺠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻤﻜﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻔﻬﻢ، ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺃﺗﻰ اﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ اﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ.*
*ﺃﻻ ﺗﺮﻯ ﺃﻥ اﻟﻤﻬﺘﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺻﺪ اﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻴﻴﻦ ﻭاﻟﻤﺘﻜﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻳﻔﻬﻤﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﻭﺇﻥ ﺩﻗﺖ ﻣﻊ اﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭﻃﻮﻝ اﻟﻄﻠﺐ.*
*ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﻻ ﻳﻔﻬﻢ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ اﻟﺤﻖ ﻣﻘﺎﺻﺪ اﻷﻧﺒﻴﺎء ﻭاﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﻴﻦ ﻭاﻟﺴﻠﻒ اﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ اﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ، ﻭﺑﺬﻝ اﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻃﻠﺒﻪ، ﻭﺣﺴﻦ اﻟﻘﺼﺪ، ﻭﻟﻄﻒ ﺃﺭﺣﻢ اﻟﺮاﺣﻤﻴﻦ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻫﻮ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺼﻮﺹ ﻭاﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ".*

إيثار الحق على الخلق (ص: ٢٨- ٢٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو محمد بن حزم - رحمه الله - في " الجامع من الإيصال " ( 1 / 342 - مع المحلى ) :                                      " والافتراق حرام والاختلاف بلية ، والاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة واجب ، وهما الحجة القاطعة والحكم العدل " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دعوة الأطفال والصغار وحثهم على فعل الطاعات وتعويدهم عليها

 قال شيخ الإسلام ‎#ابن_تيمية رحمه الله :

" والأطفال الصغــار يثــابون على ما يفعلونه من الحسنات وإن كان القلم مرفوعا عنهم في السيئات؛
• كما ثبت في الصحيح ، فالصبي يثاب على صلاته وصومه وحجه وغير ذالك من أعماله
• ويفضّل بذالك على من لم يعمل كعمله ".

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٧٨/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : 

" ﻓﻤﻦ ﺃﻋﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻴﻘﻴﻦ ؛ ﺟﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺇﻣﺎﻣﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ "


[ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ ٦|٢١٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :

" واعلم أن كثيرا من أهل الحرص على العلم يجدّون في القراءة ، والإكباب على الدرس والطلب ،ثم لا يرزقون منه حظًّا ، فليعلم ذو العلم أنه لو كان بالإكباب وحده لكان غيره فوقه ، فصحَّ أنه موهبة من الله تعالى ، فأي مكان للعجب ها هنا! ما هذا إلا موضع تواضع ، وشكر لله تعالى ، ‏واستزادة من نعمه ، واستعاذة من سلبها " .

مداواة النفوس (١٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« من أسباب عدم قبول الحق: الحسد »

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

والأسباب المانعة من قبول الحق كثيرة جدا، ومن أعظم هذه الأسباب: الحسد؛ فإنه داء كامن في النفس، ويرى الحاسدُ المحسودَ قد فُضّل عليه، وأوتيَ ما لم يُؤتَ نظيره فلا يَدعُه الحسد أن ينقاد له ويكون من أتباعه. وهل منع إبليس من السجود لآدم إلا الحسد؟! فإنه لما رآه قد فُضّل عليه ورُفع فوقه غَصّ بريقه واختار الكفر على الإيمان بعد أن كان بين الملائكة.


 هداية الحيارى صـ ٣٩ - ٤٠ بتصرف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال  ابن قدامة  :" فإنني إذا كنت مع رسول الله في حزبه متبعاً لسنته ما أبالي من خالفني ولامن خالف فيّ ولا أستوحش لفراق من فارقني وإنني لمعتقد أن الخلق كلهم لوخالفوا السنة وتركوها وعادوني من أجلها لما ازددت لها إلا لزوماً ولا بها إلا اغتباطاً"
 ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ٣٢٧/٣
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻹ*ﻣﺎﻡ عبدالرحمن ﺍﻷ*ﻭﺯﺍﻋﻲُّ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ:*

*(ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢُ ﻛﺮﻳﻤًﺎ ﺑﻤُﻼ*ﻗﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻓﻠﻤّﺎ ﺻﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜُﺘُﺐ، ﺻﺮﺕَ ﺗَﺠﺪُﻩُ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻭﺍﻷ*ﻋﺮﺍﺑﻲ)*

*(سير أعلام النبلاء ١٤٤/٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام  بن تيمية رحمه الله:
الإمام أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي المعروف بابن راهويه وهو أحد الأئمة، يعدل بالشافعي وأحمد

الصارم المسلول ص 512

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أصل كل فساد في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هو الجهل، فاجتهد في إزالته عنك ما استطعت، كما أن أصل كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هو العلم؛ فاجتهد في تحصيله ما استطعت، والله تعالى هو المعين على الخير كله. 

 الفروق للقرافي ( ٤ / ٤٤٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الزهري :
في عِلم السيرة عِلم الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال يحيى بن معاذ رحمه الله :

لا تتخذوا من القرناء إلا ما فيه ثلاث خصال : 
من حذَّرك غوائل الذنوب
وعَرَّفك مدانس العيوب
وسايرك إلى علام الغيوب.
حلية الأولياء (67/10)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن الـقـيم 

فالمعرض عن التوحيد 
مشرك شاء أم أبى 

والمعرض عن السنة 
مبتدعٌ ضال شاء أم أبى


اغاثة اللـهفان (٢٤٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ اﻟﺨﻔﺎﻑ :

" ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﺇﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ البخاري ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻓﻤﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻟﻒُ ﻟﻌﻨﺔٍ ! " .

تاريخ بغداد  ٢/ ٣٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال رجلٌ للسلطان الظاهر برقوق:
لا تلتفت إلى ما في ‎#صحيح_البخاري و ‎#صحيح_مسلم فإن أكثر ما فيهما كذب.

فقال له السلطان: كان ‎#البخاري و ‎#مسلم في زمان لو كذب أحدٌ على النبي ﷺ لقتلوه .
"درر العقود" للمقريزي ١/ ٢٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :-
‏" وليس من شرط المتقين ونحوهم أن لا يقع منهم ذنب ، بل من تاب من ذنوبه دخل في المتقين.
‏—————-
‏( منهاج السنة/ ٨٢/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي: (في كتاب الأم للشافعي رحمه الله من المناظرات جمل من العجائب والآيات، والنفائس الجليلات، والقواعد المستفادات.
وكم من مناظرة وقاعدة فيه، يقطع كل من وقف عليها وأنصف وصدق، أنه لم يسبق إليها) المجموع (1/ 10).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام تاج الدين السبكي:

*إنما يُتلِف السلاطينَ فسقةُ الفقهاء، يترامى على السلاطين، ثم يجري معهم على هواهم، ويُهوِّن عليهم العظائمَ.*

طبقات الشافعية (٥٩/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

من كمال إحسان الرب تعالى أن يذيق عبده مرارة الكسر قبل حلاوة الجبر، ويعرفه قدر نعمته عليه بأن يبتليه بضدها.

مختصر الصواعق المرسلة (2/744)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي – رحمه الله - كما في ترجمته من كتاب (علماء ومفكرون عرفتهم) لمحمد المجذوب (1/209):

(والقاعدة التي أسير عليها هي تجنب المناظرة بقدر الإمكان، ومن خالفني أقول له أنا حارث وأنت حارث وأرض الله واسعة، فخذ بقعة من الأرض واحرثها وأنا أحرث هذه البقعة، والحاصلات بيد الله ...).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ ﺑﻦ ﺟﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻴﻞ :"

 ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺨﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻗﻞ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ، ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺼﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺜﺮ ﻋﻠﻤﻪ.


[ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ٩|٢٥٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ الإمامُ الآجُرّيّ -رحمه الله:

‏فإذا ماتَ العُلماءُ تحيّرَ النَّاسُ
‏ودَرَسَ العِلمُ بموتِهم،
‏وظهرَ الجهلُ،
‏فإنَّا لِلهِ وإنّا إليهِ راجعون،
‏مُصيـبةٌ مـا أعظَمَها
‏على الـمُسلِمـين.

‏أخلاق العُلماء ص ٣١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• 
قَالَ يحيَىٰ بنُ مُعَاذ - رَحِمَه اللهُ: 

"بِئسَ الأخُ أخٌ تحتاجُ أن تَقُولَ لهُ - اذكُرنِي فِي دُعَائِكَ"!. 

- [ صَيدُ الخَاطرِ لابنِ الجَوزِيّ (صَـ٦١٢) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

من كمال إحسان الرب تعالى أن يذيق عبده مرارة الكسر قبل حلاوة الجبر، ويعرفه قدر نعمته عليه بأن يبتليه بضدها.

مختصر الصواعق المرسلة (2/744)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو الريحان البيروني ( المتوفى سنة 440 هـ ):

( ... فالكتابُ من بينِ الآثار المدوَّنة ، أبقَى على مَرِّ الأزمنة ، وأثبَتُ على تَبادُلِ الأمكِنة ... )

من كتاب "القانون المسعودي" ( ج 1 ص 4 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‎*ضَرَرُ التِمَاسِ الأَعذَار لمُنحَرِفي المَنَاهِجِ والأَفكَارِ*

‎‏قالَ الإمامُ الحافظُ الذهبيُّ -رحمهُ اللهُ تعالَى- :

‎‏  وإن فتحنا بابَ الاعتذارِ عن المقالاتِ، وسلكنا طريقةَ التأويلاتِ المستحيلاتِ، لَم يبقَ في العالَم كُفـرٌ و لا ضلال وبطلت كتبُ المِلَلِ والنِحَل واختلافِ الفِرَق" .

‏[تاريخ الإسلام (29/170) ط:دار الغرب ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«لو لَم يَكن مِن فائدَةِ الاشتِغالِ بالعِلمِ إلَّا أن يَقطَعَ المُشتَغِلَ بهِ عنِ الوسَاوسِ المُضنِيَة، ومَطارحِ الآمالِ الَّتِي لَا تُفِيدُ غيرَ الهمِّ، وكفايةِ الأفكارِ المُؤلِمَةِ للنَّفسِ، لَكانَ ذَلكَ أعظَمَ دَاعٍ إليهِ».

ابنُ حَزمٍ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-.
[ الأخلَاقُ والسِّيرُ || ٣٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله":

العالٍم يُفسد على الشيطان ما يسعى فيه ويهدم ما يبنيه، فكلما أراد إحياء بدعة وإماتة سنّة حال العالِم بينه وبين ذلك، فلا شيء أشد عليه من بقاء العالم بين ظهراني الأمة، ولا شيء أحب إليه من زواله من بين أظهرهم، ليتمكن من إفساد الدين وإغواء الأمة.


[ مفتاح دار السعادة ٢٦٩/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏من أدب العلماء*

قال النحاس : سمعت أبا إسحاق يقول : « إذا قال سيبويه بعد قول الخليل : *" وقال غيره "* ، فإنّما يعني نفسه ، ولا يسمّي نفسه بعد الخليل (شيخه) إجلالاً منه له » . 

إعراب القرآن للنحاس (١/ ٣٩) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

روى أبو نُعيم في الحلية (١١٧/٩) بسنده 
عن الإمام الشّافعي، قوله: 

*ما نظرَ الناسُ إلى شيءٍ هُمْ دُونه ؛ إلا بسطوا ألسنتَهُم فيه !*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أخذ عمر بن الخطّاب في التوجّه إلى الشّام، فقال له رجلٌ: أتدع مسجد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلّم؟ فقال: أدع مسجد رسول الله لصلاح أمّة رسول الله، ولقد هممت أن أضرب رأسك بالدّرّة حتّى لا تجعل الرّدّ على الأئمّة عادةً فيتّخذها الأخلاف سنّة.
من البصائر والذخائر التوحيدي 7/16

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

” ‏قال أبو داود السجستاني -رحمه الله-: "

" لم يكن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يخوض في شيء مما يخوض فيه الناس من أمر الدنيا، فإذا ذكر العلم تكلم ". 


 " صفة الصفوة ٥١٩|٢ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "

"إنَّ السَّلف كانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعيَّة.. مع بقاء الأُلْفَة و العصمة و صلاح ذات البين". 

[ الفتاوى الكبرى، ص٦-٩٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:"

(و كذلك الشام كانوا في أول الإسلام في سعادة الدنيا و الدين؛ ثم جرت فتن و خرج الملك من أيديهم؛ ثم سلط عليهم المنافقون الملاحدة و النصارى بذنوبهم و استولوا على بيت المقدس و قبر الخليل، و فتحوا البناء الذي كان عليه و جعلوه كنيسة،ثم صلح دينهم فأعزهم الله و نصرهم على عدوهم لما أطاعوا الله ورسوله و اتبعوا ما أنزل إليهم من ربهم؛ فطاعة الله و رسوله قطب السعادة و عليها تدور.


« مجموع الفتاوى ٤٣٧/٢٧»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السفاريني: ((ولسنا بصدد ذكر مناقب أهل الحديث فإنَّ مناقبهم شهيرة ومآثرهم كثيرة وفضائلهم غزيرة، فمن انتقصهم فهو خسيس ناقص، ومن أبغضهم فهو من حزب إبليس ناكص)) [ لوائح الأنوار (2/355)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو داود : 
خير الكلام ما دخل الأذن بغير إذن .

[ سير أعلام النبلاء - ٢٥ /٢١٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام السفاريني رحمه الله في «إجازته لعثمان الرحيباني» (ص: ٣٣٢ - ٣٣٣) بقوله: «والإجازات لا تفيد علمًا، فمن حصل العلوم، وأدرك منطوقها والمفهوم، فقد فاز، وأجيز على الحقيقة لا المجاز، ومن لا فلا، ولو ملأ سَبَتَ أمه إجازات»*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن عدي: حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن حيويه، سمعت يونس بن عبد الأعلى يقول: كانت ألفاظ الشافعي كأنها سكر.


وقال أبو جعفر الترمذي، عن يونس: ما كان الشافعي إلا ساحرا ما كنا ندري ما يقول إذا قعدنا حوله، قلت: في الصحيح عن رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال: «إن من البيان لسحرا.


[ طبقات الشافعيين لابن كثير ، ١٣/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله:

«البسوا معطف الأذكار ليقيكم شرور الإنس والجان ودثّروا أرواحكم بالاستغفار لتمحي لكُم ذُنوب اللّيل والنّهَار وإن أصابكم ما تكرهونه فسترضون وتتيقنون بأنه خير قدره لكم ربكم لأنكم قد تحصنتم بالله». 

 الوابل الصيب ٧١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وليس في أعمال البر ما تُبذل فيه النفس غير الجهاد؛ فلذلك عظم الثواب*

التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح لابن الملقن (17/ 414)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سئل ابن المبارك -رحمه الله- 
فقيل له: من الدنيءُ؟ 

قال: الذي يذكر غلاء السعر عند الضيف

 [ المجالسة وجواهر العلم :ج2 ص181 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : "

" لو كان الناس كلهم مؤمنين لما عرف قدر الإيمان و النعمة به فتبارك من له في خلقه و أمره الحكم البوالغ و النعم السوابغ .

[ شفاء العليل٢٢٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما أبردها على الكبد
══ ❁✿❁ ══
‏قال عامر الشعبي رحمه الله  

 خرج علينا علي بن أبي طالب وهو يقول: ما أبردها على الكبد فقيل له: وما ذلك؟
 قال: أن تقول للشيء لا تعلمه ( الله أعلم )

 جامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر ٢ / ٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفرق بين الضاد والظاء فى كتاب الله عز وجل وفى المشهور من الكلام (ص: 35):

" أجمع علماء اللّغة، على أنّ العرب خصّت بحرف الظّاء دون سائر الأمم، لم يتكلم بها غيرهم، ولغرابتها صارت أقلّ حروف المعجم وجودا في الكلام، وتصرّفا في اللّفظ، واستعمالا في ضروب المنطق. فهي لا توجد إلّا في نحو مائة كلمة من جملة كلام العرب: منظومه ومنثوره، وغريبه ومشهوره".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال مالك بن دينار رحمه الله: "جاهدوا أهواءكم كما تجاهدون أعداء كم".*
[الكامل في اللغة والأدب /187].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله تعالى:

"ودّع رجلٌ صديقاً فقال له :
استعن على وحشة الغربة بقراءة الكتب ، فإنها ألسن ناطقة ، وعيون رامقة".

تقييد العلم ص١٢٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى-: "ما نصحتُ أحدًا فقبِلَ مني إلا هِبتُه واعتقدتُّ مودَّتَه، ولا ردَّ أحدٌ عليَّ النصحَ إلا سقطَ من عيني، ورفضتُه".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏وإذا رأيت متكبرًا فاعلم أنَّه قليل الصلاة أو عديمها لا يجتمع كِبر مع كثرةِ سجود .
[ تفسير القرطبي  (١/٦٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام عن ابن حزم رحمهما الله:

له من الإيمان والدين والعلوم الواسعة الكثيرة ما لا يدفعه إلا مكابر؛ ويوجد في كتبه من كثرة الاطلاع على الأقوال والمعرفة بالأحوال؛والتعظ  يم لدعائم الإسلام ولجانب الرسالة ما لا يجتمع مثله لغيره. فالمسألة التي يكون فيها حديث يكون جانبه فيها ظاهر الترجيح. وله من التمييز بين الصحيح والضعيف والمعرفة بأقوال السلف ما لا يكاد يقع مثله لغيره من الفقهاء.

مجموع الفتاوى ٢٠/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال رجل لعبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه:
إني أخاف أن أكون منافقا ، فقال له : "لو كنت منافقا ماخفت ذلك"

حلية الأولياء  ٢٥١/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سلمة بن دينار رحمه الله : 
إذا رَأيتَ رَبَّك يُتابِع نِعَمهُ عليكَ وأنتَ تَعصِيه فاحْذَرْهُ.
سير أعلام النبلاء (6/ 101)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عمرٍو الداني رحمه الله في كتابه : -
 ( الفرق بين الضاد والظاء في كتاب الله عز وجل وفي المشهور من الكلام ))

  "أجمع علماء اللُّغة على أنَّ العرب خُصَّت بحرف الظاء دون سائر الأمم، لم يتكلَّم بها غيرهم"

( الفرق بين الضاد والظاء في كتاب الله عز وجل وفي المشهور من الكلام ) للداني ص 25
ت/ غانم قدوري .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" سنة ثلاث  عشرة  وخمسمائة مئة  ه*

وفيها ظهر قبر إبراهيم خليل الله عليه السلام وإسحاق ويعقوب، ورآهم جماعةٌ لم تبل أجسادهم، وعندهم في تلك المغار قناديل من ذهبٍ وفضّة. قاله حمزة بن القلانسي في تاريخه.

[ العبر في خبر من غبر ٤٠٠/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مكارم الأخلاق ، وخصال الخير  سبب للسلامة من مصارع السوء والمكاره  فمن كثر خيره حسنت عاقبته ، ورجي له سلامة الدين والدنيا .
شرح البخاري لابن الملقن (٢/٢٨٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قوله تعالى ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته )

قال أبو سعيد: فضل الله: القرآن.

وقال ابن عباس: ورحمته: أنْ جعلكم من أهل القرآن



‏[ تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ١٠١٦/٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام: (إياكم و الغلو في الدين) عام في جميع أنواع الغلو، في الاعتقاد و الأعمال، 
و الغلو: مجاوزة الحد بأن يزاد الشيء في حمده أو ذمه على ما يستحق، و نحو ذلك.

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم جـ١صـ٣٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒ قال الإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله تعالى- :

" أشرف النَّاس وأعلاهم همَّةً : أشدُّهم غيرةً على نفسه ، وخاصَّته ، وعموم النَّاس."
 كتاب الدَّاء و الدَّواء (٨٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ابن تيمية:

“وليحذر العاقل من طاعة النساء؛ فأكثر ما يُفسد المُلك والدُّول طاعة النساء"

‎اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم المجلد الثاني

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الزمخشري-رحمه الله- : "لا تُخطب المرأة لحسنها ولكن لحصنها، فإن اجتمع الحصن والجمال فذاك هو الكمال، وأكمل من ذلك أن تعيش حصورًا وإنْ عُمّرت عصورًا"
أطواق الذهب 107

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قوله تعالى: ( إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا ) 

قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله: رب تسبيحة من إنسان أفضل من ملء الأرض من عمل غيره.


[ مجموع الفتاوى ٤-٣٧٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المنفلوطي رحمه الله :

" لا يزورُ العِلمُ قلباً مشغولاً بتَرَقُّبِ المناصبِ وحسابِ الرواتبِ ، وسوقِ الآمالِ وراءَ الأموالِ .
كما لا يزورُ قلباً مُقَسَّماً بينَ تصفيفِ الطُرّةِ وَصَقلِ الغُرّةِ ، وَحُسنِ القوامِ وَجَمالِ الهِندامِ ، وطُولِ الهيامِ بالكأسينِ :
 كأسِ المُدامِ وكأسِ الغَرامِ ". 

كتاب النظرات ١ / ١٢٩ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏في مرج الصفر ٧٠٢
فقال أحد الأمراء : قال لي شيخ الإسلام: أوقفني موقف الموت ،
فسقته لمقابلة التتار وهم ينحدرون كالسيل ، 
فرفع طرفه إلى السماء،
وأشخص ببصره وحرك شفتيه طويلا،
ثم أقدم على القتال حتى إلتحم بالعدو
ثم حال القتال بيننا والالتحام ،
وما عدت أراه ،حتى فتح الله 


[ العقود ص ١٧٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال احمد ابن حنبل رحمه الله
 لَا نَزَالُ بِخَيرٍ مَا كَانَ فِي النَّاسِ مَن يُنكِرُ عَلَينَا .
الآدَابُ الشَّرعِيَّة ١ / ١٧٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبدالرزاق:

 «كنتُ إذا لقيت الثوري لم أستوحش إلى أحد»

‏مسند ابن الجعد (١٧٨٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم: 

"كلما نقص العقل، توهّم صاحبه أنه أوفر الناس عقلا، وأكمل ما كان تمييزًا".

‏الأخلاق والسير صـ 202

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا. )

 قال قتادة: هل تدرون ما التجسُّس أو التجسيس؟ هو أن تتبع، أو تبتغي عيب أخيك لتطلع على سرّه.


[ تفسير الطبري ٣٠٤/٢٢ ]
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو القاسم الزجاجي رحمه الله في كتابه ( اللامات )

( أجمع النحويون على أن أصل ( لعل  )  عل , وأن اللام في أوله مزيدة ... وفيها خمس لغات عل ,ولعل , ولعن , وعن , وأن بهمزة مفتوحة ونون مشددة )


(اللامات) للزجاجي ص 135

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ الإمام أحْمد ابن حنبل " الدُّنْيا داء والسُّلْطان داء، والعالِم طبيبه، فَإذا رَأيْتَ الطَّبِيب يجر الدّاء إلى نَفسه فاحذره ". 

التحبير في شرح التحرير للمرداوي ٤٠٥٠/٨ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل  رحمه الله "

 ولم يكتم الإمام ابن القيم إعجابه بمسائل الإمام أحمد وفتاويه، وأظهر جهود العلماء بهذا الخصوص.

 ' قال في معرض ذكره الإمام أحمد: "وكان إمام أهل السنة على الإطلاق الذي ملأ الأرض علما وحديثا وسنة، حتى إن أئمة الحديث والسنة بعده هم أتباعه إلى يوم القيامة، وكان -رضي الله عنه- شديد الكراهة لتصنيف الكتب، وكان يحب تجريد الحديث، ويكره أن يكتب كلامه، ويشتد عليه جدا، فعلم الله حسن نيته وقصده، فكتب من كلامه وفتواه أكثر من ثلاثين سفرا، ومن الله سبحانه علينا بأكثرها؛ فلم يفتنا منها إلى القليل، وجمع الخلال نصوصه في "الجامع الكبير" فبلغ نحو عشرين سفرا أو أكثر، ورويت فتاويه  ومسائله وحدث  بها قرنا بعد قرن، فصارت إماما وقدوة لأهل السنة على إختلاف طبقاتهم.



[ إعلام الموقعين، ١٠٥/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي رحمه الله: " لا نعلم أحدا أعطي طاعة الله تعالى حتى لم يخلطها بمعصية، إلا يحيى بن زكريا، ولا عصى الله عزوجل فلم يخلط بطاعة، فإذا كان الأغلب الطاعة فهو المعدل، وإذا كان الأغلب المعصية فهو المجرح "

 أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "آداب الشافعي ومناقبه  " بسند صحيح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ومن فرّج عن مسلم كربة ، فرّج الله عنه بها كُربة من كُرب يوم القيامة ) .

ويدخل في كشفِ  الكُرْبةِ وتفريجها من أزالها بماله أوجاهه أو مساعدته والظاهر أنه يدخل فيه من أزالها بإشارته وَرَأْيِهِ وَدَلَالَتِهِ .

النووي - شرح صحيح مسلم ( ١٦ / ١٣٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:"

الجوارح السبعة و هي: العين، و الأذن، و الفم، و اللسان، و الفرج، و اليد، و الرِّجل؛ هي مراكب العطب و النجاة، فحِفظُها أساس كل خير، و إهمالها أساس كل شر ".


[ إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم ١/٨٠]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال أبو القاسم الزجاجي رحمه الله في كتابه ( اللامات )
> 
> ( أجمع النحويون على أن أصل ( لعل  )  عل , وأن اللام في أوله مزيدة ... وفيها خمس لغات عل ,ولعل , ولعن , وعن , وأن بهمزة مفتوحة ونون مشددة )
> 
> (اللامات) للزجاجي ص 135


هذه الكلمة (عل) لا تزال حتى زماننا هذا شائعة في لهجة بادية الشام

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*سُئل أبو حنيفة رحمه الله: بِمَ حصّلت العلم العظيم؟*
*قال: "ما بخلت بالإفادة، ولا اسْتَنْكفتُ عن الاستفادة".*
عمدة القاري ٢ / ٢١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام / الشوكاني - رحمةُ اللهِ عليه :

《 والمُتَعصِّب وإِن كَان بَصَرُه صَحِيحًا؛ فَبصِيرتُهُ عَميَاء، وأُذُنُه عَن سَماعِ الحَقِّ صَمّاء 》

فتح القدير (٣/٨٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال لسان الدين بن الخطيب:
العربُ لم تفتخر قطّ بِذَهَب يجمع، ولا ذخر يرفع، ولا قصر يَبْنِي، ولا غرس يجنى، إنَّما فخرها عَدو يغلب، وثناء يجتلب، وجزر تُنْحَر، وحَدِيث يذكر، وجود على الفاقَة، وسماحة بِجهْد الطّاقَة. فَلَقَد ذهب الذَّهَب، وفني  النشب، وتمزقت الأثواب، وهَلَكت الخَيل العراب، وكل الَّذِي فَوق التُّراب تُراب، وبقيت المحاسن تروى وتنقل، والأغراض تجلى وتصقل. وللَّه در الشّاعِر حَيْثُ يَقُول:
وإنَّما المَرْء حَدِيث بعده … فَكُن حَدِيثا حسنا لمن وعا

ريحانة الكتاب ونجعة المنتاب*٢/‏١١٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان ابن عيينة رحمه الله : *مَثلُ العالِم مثل السراج على ظهر الطريق ؛ مَن مرَّ به اقتبسَ منه ؛ واستضاء به ؛ ودَعا له بخير* .


[ الوجيز لأبي طاهر السلفي (٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒️ *بعض عوائق الفَهم والعلم!*
✍قال الإمامُ الشافعيُ- رحمه اللهُ-:
 *"من أحبَّ أن يفتحَ اللهُ قلبه ويرزقه العـلمَ فعليه:*
بالخلوة، وقلة الأكل، و *ترك مخالطة السفهاء، وبعض أهل العلم الذين ليس معهم إنصاف ولا أدب!!"*

بستان العارفين للنووي(٥٣/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ}

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
‏أكثر المفسرين من السلف والخلف، 
‏بل لا يُعرف عن السلف نزاعًا أن هذا قسم من الله بحياة رسوله صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم، 
‏وهذا أعظم فضائله أن يقسم الرب ﷻ ب
‏بحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذه مزية لا تُعرف لغيره  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
‏
التبيان ص ٤٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مورق العجلي: 

"ما وجدت للمؤمن مثلاً إلا مثل رجل في البحر على خشبة فهو يدعو: يا رب يا رب، لعل الله عز وجل أن ينجيه".

صفة الصفوة٢ / ١٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"إني لأعجب ممن يقرأ ⁧‫القرآن‬⁩ ولا يفهم معانيه، كيف يتلذذ بقراءته؟! "

‏الإمام الطبري رحمه الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

((يتساهل في رواية الضعيف في السير والمغازي ))

قال العراقي في ألفية السيرة النبوية :

وليعلمِ الطالبُ أنَّ السّيَرَا ... تَجمَعُ ما صحَّ وما قدْ أُنْكرَا 

والقصدُ ذكرُ ما أتى أهلُ السّيَرْ ... بهِ، وإنْ إسنادُهُ لمْ يُعْتَبَرْ

فإنْ يكنْ قدْ صحَّ غيرُ ما ذُكِرْ ... ذكرتُ ما قد صحّ منه واستطر 

ألفية السيرة ص ٢٩
ط / دار المنهاج بيروت

قال محمد المناوي في كتابه (العجالة السنية على ألفية السيرة النبوية )

( أفاد أن السير يذكر فيها من الاخبار ما صح سنده وما أنكر ولا يعتبر أهله صحة الإسناد فجرى في هذه الارجوزة على طريقتهم لكن زاد أنه إن كان ورد من طريق صحيح غير ما ذكروه نبه عليه فهذا هو المراد بقوله ( ذكرت ما صح منه واستطر )

العجالة السنية ص ١٧
ط / دار الكتب العلمية .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏.
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
"الأطباء وأهل الهندسة .. من أذكياء الناس".

منهاج السنة النبوية  ٢/٣٤٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[لولا النسيان]

قال رجلٌ للإمام الحسن البصري -رحمه الله-: يا أبا سعيد إنك حدثتني بحديث فنسيته فأعد عليَّ، فقال الحسن البصري:

لولا النسيان لكان الفقهاءُ كثيرًا.

المعرفة والتأريخ ٣٣/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"أَيسَر حركات الجوارح حركة اللسان ، وهي أَضَرّها على العبد".

الجواب الكافي صـ٢٨١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الإمام الأوزاعي -رحمه الله-: " طالب العلم بلا سكينة ولا حلم كالإناء المنخرق، كلما حمل فيه شيء تناثر".


[ تاريخ دمشق ٣٥ /١٨٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: إن الهدوء في مواقع الفتن خير من التمادي، والسكوت خير من النطق، فالقاعد خير من القائم، والقائم خير من الماشي، والإنسان يجب أن يكف لسانه، وأن يصم آذانه عن الكلام الذي لا فائدة منه وليس فيه إلا القيل والقال وكثرة السؤال، وكلما كان الإنسان أحفظ للسانه كان أسلم لدينه.
(مع رجال الحسبة / ص39).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان سعد بن عبادة رضي الله عنه يقول: 
(  *اللهم هب لي حمدا  ، وهب لي مجدا  ، لا مجد إلا بفعال، ولافعال إلا بمال .* ) 
"  المستجاد من فعلات الأجواد للدارقطني "
( ص : 68 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الدارقطني رحمه الله في " المستجاد من فعلات الأجواد "
" ص : 86 " 
( حدثنا محمد بن خالد نا إبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي نا سعيد بن سليمان نا إسحاق بن كثير نا الوصَّافي قال : 
" كنت عند أبي جعفر  ، فقال : " *يدخل أحدكم يده في كُمّ أخيه  أو كيسه  ، فيأخذ  حاجته  ؟!  قلنا : لا . قال : ما أنتم بإخوان   .* )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#منع_الأواخر_يقط  ع_شكر_الأوائل*

قال أمير المؤمنين المهدي رحمه الله:
( ماتوسل إلي أحد بوسيلة ولا تذرع بذريعة هي أقرب من تذكيره إيادي يدا سلفت مني إليه أتبعها أختها وأُحسن ربها ، لأن منع الأواخر يقطع شكر الأوائل  . )

" المستجاد من فعلات الأجواد للدارقطني "
( ص : 97 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض: «إذا خالطت النَّاس فخالط الحسن الخُلق؛ فإنَّه لا يدعو إلَّا إلى خير»

مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي ص٣٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ابن دريد في  كتابه : 
"  الفوائد والأخبار " 

( ص : 17 )

" أن الأصمعي قال رأيت أعرابيا قد وضع يده بباب الكعبة  ، وهو يقول : *يارب ، سائلك ببابك  ، مضت أيامه  ، وبقيت آثامه  ، وانقطعت شهوته  ، وبقيت تبعته  ؛ فارض عنه  ، واعف عنه  ، فإنما يُعفى عن المسيئ ، ويُتاب على المحسن  ، وأنت أفضل من دعوتُ  ، وأكرم من رجوتُ .*"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎#من_أقوال_الع

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> ‏‎
> قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
> أنت في زمن الغربة، وقِلّة العِلْم وكثرة الجهل، وكثرة دُعاة البِدع والفساد والهلاك، فاحرص على لزوم الحق، وصحبة اهل الحق، واحذر صحبة الاشرار ، وعليك بالعلم وطلب العلم، عليك بكتاب اللّه العظيم وهو اصلُ كل خير.
> 
> حديث المساء (222)


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.
تعديل.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع الله قدركم في الدرارين ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفخر الرازي عند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربه}:

"والذي جربته من أول عمري إلى آخره؛ أن الإنسان كلما عوّل في أمر من الأمور على غير الله، صار ذلك سبباً إلى البلاء والمحنة والشدة والرزية، وإذا عوّل العبد على الله ولم يرجع إلى أحد من الخلق، حصل ذلك المطلوب على أحسن الوجوه، فهذه التجربة قد استمرت لي من أول عمري إلى هذا الوقت الذي بلغت فيه إلى السابع والخمسين، فعند هذا استقرّ قلبي على أنه لا مصلحة للإنسان في التعويل على شيء سوى فضل الله تعالى وإحسانه".

[مفاتيح الغيب ١٨/ ٤٦٢].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(و لا تيأسوا من روح الله)

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

و أكثر الناس يظنون بالله غير الحق، ظن السَّوء فيما يختص بهم و فيما يفعله بغيرهم، و لا يسلم من ذلك إلا من عرف الله و عرف أسماءه و صفاته، و عرف موجب حمده و حكمته، 
فمن قنط من رحمته و أَيِس من رَوحه، فقد ظن به ظن السوء

 زاد المعاد 3/267

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«الإنسان إذا فسدت نفسه أو مزاجه يشتهي ما يضره ويلتذ به؛ بل يعشق ذلك عشقا يفسد عقله ودينه وخلقه وبدنه وماله».
[ابن تيمية/ مجموع الفتاوى (١١/١٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الجليل الشافعي رحمه الله :
« ضياع الجاهل قلةُ عقله ؛ وضَياعُ العالِم أن يكون بلا إخوان ، وأضيعُ من هؤلاء من يؤاخى من لا عقل له ».

السير  (٢٥١/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ويحرم الثناء على أهل البدع والأهواء؛ كالزمخشري وكتابه).
النصيحة الكافية؛ لزروق المالكي؛ ص٧٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى ( والكاظمين الغيظ )

قال ابن عباس: "يريد الرجل يتناولك بلسانه وأنت تقدر أن تردَّ عليه فتكظم غيظك عنه، فلا تردُّ عليه شيئًا"


[ مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني ٥٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مالك بن دينار رحمه اللَّه تعالى :

من لم يأنس بِحديث اللَّه عن حديث المخلوقين فقد قلّ علمه، وعمي قلبه، وضيع عمره

روضـة العقلاء :(٨٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"العاقل إذا خلا بزوجاته وإمائه ترك العقل في زاوية كالشيخ الموقر، وداعب ومازح وهازل ليعطي الزوجة والنفس حقهما.
‏وإن خلا بأطفاله خرج في صورة طفل، ويهجر الجد في ذلك الوقت".

‏" ابن عقيل. الآداب الشرعية، لاابن مفلح: (3/ 239)".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[خطورة إضاعة السنّة]
قال العلّامة ابنُ حزم رحمه الله مبيّناً خطورة إضاعة السُّنّة:
"وما رأينا قطُّ سُنّةً مُضاعةً إلّا و إلى جَنْبها بِدعةٌ مُذَاعَةٌ، ونعوذ بالله من الخذلان" 
(المحلّى)(٨/ ٤٦١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال تاج الدين السبكي : " واعلم أن الكشاف كتاب عظيم في بابه ، ومصنفه إمام في فنه ، إلا أنه رجل مبتدع متجاهر ببدعته ، يضع من قدر النبوة كثيرا ، ويسيء أدبه على أهل السنة والجماعة ، والواجب كشط ما فيه من ذلك كله .
ولقد كان الشيخ الإمام [ يعني : والده الإمام تقي الدين السبكي ] يقرئه ، فلما انتهى إلى الكلام على قوله تعالى في سورة التكوير : ( إنه لقول رسول كريم ) الآية أعرض عنه صفحا ، وكتب ورقة حسنة سماها : سبب الانكفاف عن إقراء الكشاف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "من أعظم التقصير نسبة الغلط إلى متكلم مع إمكان تصحيح كلامه وجريانه على أحسن أساليب كلام الناس".*
مجموع الفتاوى١٣/ ١١٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

◼️قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
       - رحمـﮩ الله تعالـﮯ - :

 " فلا يسمى عاقلا إلا من عرف الخير فطلبه، والشر فتركه؛ ولهذا قال أصحاب النار: { لَو كُنَّا نَسمَعُ أَو نَعقِلُ مَا كُنَّا في أَصحَابِ السَّعِيرِ} ".

【كتاب الإيمان صـ 22 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏رأيته يقرأ الفاتحة ويكررها ويقطع الوقت من الفجر إلى ارتفاع الشمس في تكرير تلاوتها. 

[ مناقب ابن تيمية للبزار]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ﻗﻴﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﻠﺐ: ﺑﻢ ﺃﺩﺭﻛﺖ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺩﺭﻛﺖ؟

ﻗﺎﻝ: ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻠﻢ.

ﻗﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ: ﻓﺈﻥ ﻏﻴﺮﻙ ﻗﺪ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﺭﻙ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺩﺭﻛﺖ.

ﻗﺎﻝ: *ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺣُﻤِﻞ ﻭﻫﺬا ﻋﻠﻢ اﺳﺘُﻌﻤِﻞ.*


" العقد لابن عبد ربه الأندلسي"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله:

 "فأعلى المقامات من كان بكَّاءً بالليلِ، بسَّامًا بالنهار ".

سير أعلام النبلاء ١٠ / ١٤١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال يونس بن عبيد رحمه الله: "خصلتان إذا صلحتا من العبد صَلُح ما سواهما: صلاته  ولسانه".*
سير أعلام النبلاء، ٦/ ٢٩٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله-:

في تفسير قول الله تعالى:
{ إِذ نادىٰ ربّه نداء خفيّا }

"و النّداء الخفيّ أعظم في الأدب،
لأنّ الأصوات لا تُرفع عند الملوك ."

مجموع الفتاوى، ١٦/١٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ تيمية رحمه الله:

«ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻨﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻊ ﻓﻤﻦ ﺃﺣﺲ ﺑﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ في ﻗﻮﻟﻪ أﻭ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺭﺯﻗﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ، ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ»

[ الفتاوﻯ ١١/٦٩٨ ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⁧‫قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-: 

السواك‬⁩ أثناء خطبة ⁧‫الجمعة‬⁩ هو مما يشغل الإنسان عن استماع الخطبة واستماع الخطبة واجب ولكن إذا كان السواك من أجل استماع الخطبة بحيث يصيب الإنسان نعاس فيتسوك لطرد النعاس فإن هذا لا بأس به.

‏(فتاوى نور على الدرب ج3ص45)
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

هكذا الأكابر :

قال العلامة ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

وأنا أقول لكم في هذا المكان؛ ولكل مَن سمع قولي هذا: إذا سمعتم عنّي ما تستنكرونه فراجعوني، قد أكون مخطئاً فيهديني الله على أيديكم، وربما نُقِل عني خطأً فأبيِّن أنه خطأ، وقد يكون صواباً فأبيِّن أنه صواب .

"لقاء الباب المفتوح"(٦٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله :-
*من أراد الراحه فليخرج الخلق من قلبه حتى يستريح*

(سير السلف الاصبهاني ٤٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله :

" النية الخالصة و الهمّة الصادقة ينصر الله بها و إن لم يقع الفعل و إن تباعدت الديار".


[ مجموع الفتاوى، ٢٨/٤٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية 
- رحمه الله - :

" الناظر في الدليل 

بمنزلة المترائي
 للهلال ، 

قد يراه ، وقد لا يراه
 لعشى في بصره ، 

وكذلك أعمى القلب "

[ مجموع الفتاوى ( ٣٨/٤ ) ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال ابراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله :-
> *من أراد الراحه فليخرج الخلق من قلبه حتى يستريح*
> 
> (سير السلف الاصبهاني ٤٧٧)


الله اكبر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#أقسام الناس في اﻹنتصار لله و اﻹنتصار للنفس:

ﻭاﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﻗﺴﺎﻡ: 
ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻟﺮﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ اﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺩﻳﻦ ﻭﻏﻀﺐ.
 ﻭﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻻ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻟﺮﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ اﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺟﻬﻞ ﻭﺿﻌﻒ ﺩﻳﻦ. ﻭﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻢ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻪ؛ ﻻ ﻟﺮﺑﻪ ﻭﻫﻢ ﺷﺮ اﻷﻗﺴﺎﻡ.
 ﻭﺃﻣﺎ اﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻬﻮ اﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻟﺤﻖ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻳﻌﻔﻮ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ. 

مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى.
《ج30-ص369》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قيل للخليل بن أحمد *إنك تمازح* الناس فقال:

" *الناس في سجن ما لم يتمازحوا*، وفي الإقتداء بمن ذكر والإقتفاء بآثارهم أعظم بركَة، وفي الخروج عن ذلك الحد أَشد عناء وأبلغ هلكة، و *خير الأمور أوساطها*".

المصدر : [المراح في المزاح ص 94].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن الوزير اليماني رحمه الله: "‏وأكثرُ الناسِ لا يَصبرُ ‏عن الخوض فيما لا يعنيه، ‏ولا يتكلَّمُ بتحقيقِ ما يخوضُ فيه، ‏وهذا هو الذي أَفسَدَ الدِّين والدنيا، ‏فرَحِمَ الله مَنْ تكلَّم بعلمٍ، أو سكت بحِلْمٍ".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لطيفة للحنابلة 
قال ابن البقال الحنبلي «الخلافة بيضة والحنبليون حضانها، ولئن انفقست البيضة عن محّ فاسد. الخلافة خيمة والحنبليون أطنابها ولئن سقطت الطّنب لتهوينّ الخيمة،» ( شذرات الذهب لابن العماد 3/ 261)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال بشر الحافي رحمه الله:"

"أن أقواماً موتى تحيى القلوب بذكرهم ، وأن أقواماً أحياء تقسو القلوب برؤيتهم".


[ تاريخ دمشق ١٠/٢١٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ولباس التقوى ذلك خير)

قال البقاعي رحمه الله:

"فلو تجمل الإنسان بأحسن الملابس وهو غير متق كان كله سوءات".

تفسير البقاعي (٧/ ٣٧٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي الطيالسي - رحمه الله -:
*مسحت يدي على أحمد بن حنبل،*
*ثم مسحت يدي على بدني وهو ينظر،*
*فغضب غضبا شديدا، وجعل ينفض يده ويقول: عمن أخذتم هذا؟!.* 
*وأنكر إنكارًا شديدًا.*

  طبقات الحنابلة (١٣٨/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى: 
«كل مسألة حدثت في الإسلام فاختلف الناس فيها ولم يورث ذلك الاختلاف بينهم عداوة ولا بغضاء، ولا فرقة علمنا أنها من مسائل الإسلام، وكل مسألة طرأت فأوجبت العداوة والتنابز والتنافر والقطيعة علمنا أنها ليست من أمر الدين في شيء، وأنها التي عني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتفسير الآية، وهي قوله – تعالى -: *" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا "* [الأنعام: 159]. 
فيجب على كل ذي دين وعقل أن يجتنبها
ودليل ذلك قوله – تعالى -: 
*" وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا "* [آل عمران: 103]. 

فإذا اختلفوا وتقاطعوا كان ذلك لحدث أحدثوه من اتباع الهوى، فالإسلام يدعو إلى الألفة والتحاب والتراحم والتعاطف، فكل رأي أدى إلى خلاف ذلك فخارج عن الدين»

كتاب الموافقات 4/186
 و الاعتصام ص429

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

السواد لبس عليه الوقار، وكانت رايات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سوداء. 

ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية (٦٣/١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله-:

 *أفـضـل الصـدقـة تـعليـم جـاهـل أو إيـقـاظ غـافـل.*

|[مجموع الرسائل |[ 186/1 ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حبان رحمه الله:
من أُوتي من الدنيا أشياء ثلاثة، فقد أُوتي الدنيا بحذافيرها:
الأمن والقوت والصحة.

روضة العقلاء:٣٨٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏صدق القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق حين قال :

"قد جعل الله في الصديق البار المقبل عوضا من ذي الرحم العاق المدبر "

تهديب الكمال ٥٤٠٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي رحمه الله: "فإنه - العلم - بالمذاكرة يثبت المحفوظ ويتحرر, ويتأكد، ويتقرر، ويزداد بحسب كثرة المذاكرة، *ومذاكرة حاذق في الفن ساعة أنفع من المطالعة والحفظ ساعات، بل أيام،* وليكن في مذاكرته متحريا الإنصاف قاصدا الاستفادة أو الإفادة غير مترفع على صاحبه بقلبه ولا بكلامه ولا بغير ذلك من حاله، مخاطبا له بالعبارة الجميلة اللينة، فبهذا ينمو علمه وتزكو محفوظاته. ( شرح مسلم 1/9).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فِي فَضْلِ الْعَقْلِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ *

عَنْ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ قَالَ : 

" مَا أُعْطِيَ عَبْدٌ بَعْدَ الْإِسْلَامِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ *عَقْلٍ  صالحٍ*  يُرْزَقُهُ ".


أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة [٢٦٤٦٢] *بسند صحيح.*

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*قال أبو زرعة* *أحمد بن عبد الرحيم العراقي**: ((لَا أعلم حَدِيثا كثير الثَّوَاب مَعَ قلَّة الْعَمَل أصح من حَدِيث من بكر وابتكر وَغسل واغتسل ودنا وأنصت كَانَ لَهُ بِكُل خطْوَة يمشيها كَفَّارَة سنة الحَدِيث))

الضوء اللامع (342/1) للسخاوي.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال_شيخ_الإسلام_  ابن_تيمية 

رحمه الله تعالى :

فإذا كان ورقه ( لا يمسُّه الا المطهرون )

 فمعانيه لا يهتدي بها الا القلوب الطاهرة.

 مجموع الفتاوى (5/551)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ ابنُ رَجَب رحمه الله: 

«كلُّ مَا يُؤلِمُ النُّفوسَ، ويَشُقَّ عَلَيهَا؛ فإنَّهُ كفَّارةٌ لِلذُّنُوبِ».

 مَجمُوعُ الرَّسَائِل | ( ٤ / ١٧ )

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله: ((والتحريش بين الآدميين حوب كبير وأبغض الخلق الى الله وأبعدهم من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المشاؤون بالنميمة المفرقون بين الأحبة الملتمسون لأهل البر العثرات!))

"الكافى فى فقه أهل المدينة" (1143/2).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين  رحمه الله تعالى:
‏"من العجب أن بعض الناس يتنزه عن الكلام في أعراض الناس،
وإذا جاء الحديث عن ولاة الأمور صارت أعراضهم عنده حلاوة ! "

‏انظر شرحه لصحيح البخاري ج13 ص285

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى  : 

( *وقد صار لفظ الصوفية لفظا مجملا يدخل فيه من هو صِدّيق ومن هو زنديق ،  فإن من صدق الرسول فيما أخبر واطاعه فيما أمر ،  إذا حقق ذلك صار صِدّيقا ،  ومن أعرض عن خبره وأمره حتى أخبر بنقيض ما أخبر ،  وأمر بخلاف ما أمر ،  فإنه يصير زنديقا .  وهذا حال الملاحدة الذين ينتسبون إلى الصوفية ،  كالقائلين بوحدة الوجود ويُسمُون ذلك تصوفا .* )  

" الرد على الشاذلي في حزبيه و ما صنفه في آداب الطريق  "
( ص  : 74_ 75)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : "

فى تفسير  قول الله تعالى ( ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم ) " عجبًا و الله، سئلوا و حوسبوا و هم صادقون؛ فكيف بالله بالكاذبين".


[ إغاثة اللهفان ١-٨٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شَيخُ الإسلام ابنُ تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: 

(فإن الذي رَأيْناهُ دائِما أن أهل رأي الكُوفَة* من أقل النّاس علما بالفتيا، وأقلهمْ مَنفَعَة للْمُسلمين مَعَ كَثْرَة عَددهمْ وما لَهُم من سُلْطان وكَثْرَة بِما يتناولونه من الأمْوال الوقفية والسلطانية وغير ذَلِك، ثمَّ إنَّهُم فِي الفَتْوى من أقل النّاس مَنفَعَة؛ قل أن يجيبوا فِيها، وإن أجابوا فَقلَّ أن يجيبوا بِجَواب شاف، وأما كَونهم يجيبون بِحجَّة فهم من أبعد النّاس عَن ذَلِك).

[الاستقامة 1 / 12]


*أَهْلُ رأي الكُوْفَة = الأحناف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :"

ولا ريب أن من نَصَرَكَ أو رزقك كان له سلطانٌ عليك ، فالمؤمن يُؤثِرُ أن لا يكون عليه سلطانٌ إلاّ لله و لرسوله و لمن أطاع الله و رسوله ، و قبولُ مالِ الناس فيه سلطانٌ لهم عليه ، فإذا قَصَدَ دفعَ هذا السلطان و هذا القهر عن نفسه كان حسنًا محمودًا ، يصحُّ له دينُه بذلك ، و إن قصدَ الترفعَ عليهم و الترؤُّس و المراءاة بالحال الأولى كان مذمومًا . و قد يقصد بترك الأخذ غِنَى نفسِه عنهم و ترك أموالهم لهم.


 [ جامع المسائل لابن تيمية  ٢٠/٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سعيد بن جبير :

" إني لأزيد في صلاتي من أجل ابني هذا ".

• يعني أتقرب لله بزيادة الطاعة والعبادة لكي يصلح لي أبنائي .

الحلية ٤/٢٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم بن أدهم
 رحمه الله تعالى :
 «فمن لم يواسِ الناس 
بماله وطعامه وشرابه 
فلْيواسهم ببسط الوجه 
والخُلُقِ الحَسن».

 حلية الأولياء (7/ 389).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️ قال #ابن_القيم -رحمه اللّٰه-:

• "فما يكاد العين والحسد والأذىٰ يتسلط علىٰ محسن متصدق، وإن أصابه شيء من ذلك كان مُعامَلاً فيه باللطف والمعونة والتأييد، وكانت له فيه العاقبة الحميدة...

• فالمحسن المتصدق يستخدم جنداً وعسكراً يقاتلون عنه وهو نائم علىٰ فراشه، فمن لم يكن له جند ولا عسكر وله عدو؛ فإنِّه يوشك أن يظفر به عدوه وإن تأخرت مدة الظَّفر واللّٰه المستعان".

بدائع الفوائد ج: (٢) ص: (٢٤٢ - ٢٤٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"كانت ملوكُ الفُرس إذا غضِبت على عاقلٍ حبَسَتْه مع جاهل !".

 أدب الدين والدنيا، للماوردي- ص27.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فإنّه ربّما غلا بعض الأتباع في عالمهم حتّىٰ يروا أنّ قوله دليلٌ وإن لم يستدلَّ، وأنّ اعتقاده حجّةٌ وإن لم يحتجَّ، فيفضي بهم الأمر إلىٰ التّسليم له فيما أخذوا عنه.

الإمام الماوردي -رحمه الله-| أدب الدّنيا والدّين: 121/1 (ط/دار المنهاج)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بِشرُ بن السَّرِيِّ رحمه الله تعالى:-
" *إنَّما الآية مثلُ التمرة، كلَّما مَضَغْتَها استخرجتَ حلاوتَها*".
——————————  ———-
البرهان للزركشي [٢/ ١٠٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ⁧‫#الشافعي‬⁩ : 

« إنَّ للعقل حدًّا ينتهي إليه ، كما أنَّ للبصر حدًّا ينتهي إليه »

‏مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي ٢/ ١٨٧ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
*«ومن أغار على المسلمين وتعرض لدمائهم وأموالهم بغير حقها، فهو ظالم معتد، ولا طاعة لمن يأمر بذلك، فإنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الله»*
جامع المسائل (7/ 442).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن عبدالعزيز -رحمه الله-:

ما رفق أحدٌ بِأحدٍ في الدُّنْيا، إلّا رفق الله به يوم القيامة.
روضة العُقلاء (ص١٦٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِينَ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ-:

وَالأَذِيَةُ: هِيَ أَنْ تُحَاوِلَ أَنْ:

   • تُؤْذِي الشَّخْصَ بِمَا يَتَأَلَمُ قَلْبِياً،
   • أَوْ بِمَا يَتَأَلَمُ مِنْهُ بَدَنِياً،

وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ حَرَامٌ.

 *شَرْحُ رِيَاضِ الصَّالِحِينَ؛ (٣/٢٧٣).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الوزير ابن هبيرة رحمه الله :
" والله ما نترك أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب مع الرافضة نحن أحق به منهم، لأنه منا ونحن منه، ولا نترك الشافعي مع الأشعرية فإنا أحق به منهم ". انتهى

(ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ٢/١٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال القاضي ابن العربي رحمه الله: "وأما قوله «اللهم وال من والاه» فكلام صحيح، ودعوة مجابة وما يعلم أحد عاداه إلا الرافضة، فإنهم أنزلوه في غير منزلته، ونسبوا إليه ما لا يليق بدرجته. *والزيادة في الحد نقصان من المحدود"**

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمات فاضلة في وصف مقلدة الغرب للمنفلوطي ( وأعجِب بالتشبيه الذي أرده) 
«هذا شأنه في الفضائل الغربية يأخذها صورة مشوهة وقضية معكوسة لا يعرف لها مغزى ولا ينتحي بها مقصدا ولا يذهب فيها إلى مذهب، *فيكون مثله في ذلك كمثل* جهلة المتدينين الذين يقلدون السلف الصالح في تطهير الثياب وقلوبهم ملأى بالأقذار والأكدار، ويجارونهم في آداء صور العبادات وإن كانوا لا ينتهون عن فحشاء ولا عن منكر، أو كمثل الذي يتشبهون بعمر في ترقيع الثياب وإن كانوا أحرص على الدنيا من صيارفة الإسرائيليين.
أما شأنه في رذائلها فإنه أقدر الناس على أخذها كما هي فينتحر كما ينتحر الغربي ويلحد كما يلحد ويستهتر في الفسوق استهتاره، ويترسم في الفجور آثاره» (النظرات 1/ 82)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

استخدام التاريخ الميلادي من أنواع الموالاة

▫ قال الإمام #ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى : 

لو قال قائل : هل استخدام كثير من المسلمين للتاريخ الميلادي يعتبر نوعا من الموالاة ؟ 

- الجواب : نعم ، عدول المسلمين الآن من التاريخ الهجري العربي إلى تاريخ اليهود والنصارى؛ لا شك أنه نوع من الموالاة " .

 تفسير سورة المائدة ٢/٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر ابن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- :
«إياكم والتنعمَ وزيَّ العجم». رواه ابن حبان .

قال ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله-:
إياكم والتنعم : *فإن التنعم يُخَنّث النفس، ويُكسبها الأنوثة والكسل،*
*ويخون صاحبه أحوج ما يكون إلى نفسه، وما آثره مَن أفلح .*

وأما "زي العجم": فلأن المشابهة في الزي الظاهر تدعو إلى الموافقة في الهدي الباطن، كما دل عليه الشرع والعقل والحس،
ولهذا جاءت الشريعة بالمنع من التشبه بالكفار والحيوانات والشياطين والنساء والأعراب وكل ناقص ".

كتاب الفروسية المحمدية
 ص 44

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجزري: "وينبغي لمن أراد التصنيف أن يبدأ بما يعمّ النفع به، وتكثر الحاجة إليه، بعد تصحيح النية، والأولى أن يكون شيئاً لم يُسبق إلى مثله". منجد المقرئين(ص10).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#آثار_السلف

▪️ثلاث كلمات يكتبن بماء الذهب 

- قال عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة: كان أهل الخير يكتب بعضهم إلى بعض بهؤلاء الكلمات، وتلقاهن بعضهم بعضًا: «من عمل لآخرته، كفاه الله دنياه، ومن أصلح ما بينه وبين الله أصلح الله ما بينه وبين الناس، ومن أصلح سريرته أصلح الله علانيته»

كتاب الزهد لوكيع (٥٢٥)

• قال ابن القَيم رحمه الله عن هذه الكلمات: 

 «فلو نقشها العبد في لوح قلبه يقرؤها على عَدد الأنفاس لكان ذلگ بعض ما يستحقه»

 الرّسالة التّبوكية لـ ابن القيم صـ ٩٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله
«وقد يكون الواعظ صادقًا قاصدًا للنّصيحة، إلّا أنّ منهم من شرب الرئاسة فِي قلبه مَعَ الزّمان، فيُحبّ أن يُعظَّم، وعلامته أنّه إذا ظهر واعظ ينوب عنه أوْ يعينه عَلى الخلق كره ذلك، ولو صحّ قصده لم يكره أن يعينه عَلى خلائق الخلق.»

تلبيس إبليس [١/‏١١٢]
﹎﹎﹎﹎﹎﹎﹎﹎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض السّلف: 

"مَن عَمِلَ وعَلِمَ وعلّمَ فذلك يُدعى عظيماً في ملكُوت السّماء".

مجموع رسائل ابن رجب ١/٤٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد عبد العظيم الزرقاني (توفي: 1367 هـ = 1948 م)- رحمه الله -:
*فإننا أصبحنا في زمان افتتن كثير من الناس فيه بالأسماء والرتب والأموال والنسب*
*وباتوا لا يعرفون الرجال بالحق إنما يعرفون الحق بالرجال*
*فالباطل إن صدر من فلان النابه فهو عندهم حق وزين*
*والحق إن جاء به فلان الخامل فهو عندهم باطل وشين*
*وهكذا اختلت الضوابط وانقلبت الموازين.*
مناهل العرفان (1/ 5)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحافظ ابن عسكر رحمه الله: قال النسائي رحمه الله: "من أراد معاوية فإنما أراد الصحابة ".* 
تاريخ دمشق، ٧١/ ١٧٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :
﴿العِلم و العمل توأمان أمُّهُما علوُّ الهمة ﴾

‏بدائع الفوائد [٧٤٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#انتبه_رعاك_اللّ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

•• 

• قال مخلد بن حسين:

 كان يقال: «الشكر ترك المعاصي»


•• الشكر/ ابن أبي الدنيا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪️قَال عمرو بن العَاص رَضي الله عنه:

 "لا أَمَلُّ ثوبي مَا وسعني، ولا أملُّ زَوجتي ما أحسنت عِشرتِي، ولا أملُّ دابتِي ما حمَلتنِي، إنّ المَلال مِن سيء الأخلاقِ."

 |تَاريخ دِمشق (۱٨٣/٤٦)|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي عن المغني:
ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻛﺘﺐ اﻟﺤﻨﺎﺑﻠﺔ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﻮاله ﻧﺴﺞ اﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺤﻴﻲ اﻟﺪﻳﻦ اﻟﻨﻮﻭﻱ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻪ ﺷﺮﺡ اﻟﻤﻬﺬﺏ.
الحاوي للفتاوى ١٤٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ميمون بن مهران: 
«لَوْ صَلحَ أَهْلُ الْقُرْآنِ صَلحَ النَّاسُ»

اخلاق حملة القران، للآجري (40).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الإمام ابن القيم  رحمه الله "

️ "و من تأمل أحوال أئمة الإسلام كأئمة الحديث و الفقه ، كيف هُم تحت التراب و هُم في العالمين ؛ كأنهم أحياءٌ بينهم لم يَفقِدُوا منهم إلا صُوَرَهم ، و إلا فذِكرهم و حديثهم و الثناء عليهم غير منقطع ؛ و هذه هي الحياة حقا".


[ مفتاح دار السعادة ١٣٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" أبو الحسن الدَّاراني، علي بن دادو القطّان المقرئ "

- حدّث عن خيثمة، وقرأ علي ابن النضر الأخرم، وولي إمامة جامع دمشق. قال رشا بن نظيف: لم ألق مثله حذقاً وإتقاناً في رواية ابن عامر، وهو الذي طلع كبراء دمشق، وطلبوه لإمامة الجامع، فوثب أهل داريا بالسلاح ومانعوهم، وقالوا لا ندع لكم إمامنا، حتى يقدم أبو محمد بن أبي نصر، فقالوا: أما ترضون أن يسمع الناس في البلاد، أن أهل دمشق احتاجوا إليكم في إمام؟ فقالوا: رضينا، فقدّمت له بغلة القاضي، فأبى وركب حماره، وسكن في المنارة الشرقية، وكان لا يأخذ على الصلاة ولا اٌراء أجراً، ويقتات من أرضٍ له رحمه الله تعالى.



[ العبر في خبر من غبر، ٢٠٢/٢ ]

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

غَرِيْبٌ ... وَلَهُ_شُوَيهد.
هذه العبارات من مُلَحِ وعجائب الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - في كتابه الماتع "سير أعلام النبلاء"، ذكرها أثناء تراجِم بعض الرواة، في أربعة مواضع كالتالي:
#الموضع الأول: قال: (غَرِيْبٌ جِدًّا، وَلَهُ شُوَيْهِدٌ). (2/408).
#الموضع الثاني: قال: (هَذَا حَدِيْثٌ مِنْكَرٌ..، وَلَهُ شُوَيْهِدٌ). (2/518).
#الموضع الثالث: قال: (هَذَا حَدِيْثٌ غَرِيْبٌ جِدًّا، ... وَلَهُ شُوَيْهِدٌ).  (3/184).
# الموضع الرابع: قال: (هَذَا غَرِيْبٌ، وَلَهُ شُوَيْهِدٌ). (3/288).
- إذا تأمّلنا هذه العبارات نرى أنها من تفنن الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - وهذه من عادة المحدثين.
-  والذي يبدُو - والله أعلم - أنه يَعنِي بها: أنّ هذا الشاهد ليس بالقوي أيضًا .. لكنّه مما يشهد لمتنِ الخبرِ المذكورِ على ضَعفٍ أو لينٍ فيه .. ولذلك عبَّر بقوله "وَلَهُ شُوَيْهِدٌ" بصيغة التصغير، وهذا يدل على التوهين، والضعف، أليس كذلك؟! ويحتمل أنه أراد دفع التفرد عن بعضها. والله أعلم.

كتبه الأستاذ إبراهيم صديق.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏•
قال يحيى بن معاذ ﮼رحمه ﮼الله:
.
" لا تتخذوا من القرناء إلا ما
فيه ثلاث خصال:
.
- من حذَّرك غوائل الذنوب،
- وعَرَّفك مدانس العيوب،
- وسايرك إلى علام الغيوب ".
.
حلية الأولياء ( 67/10 )
•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

" وليست تدخلني أنفة من إظهار الانتقال عما كنت أرى إلى غيره إذا بانت الحجة فيه بل أتدين بأنّ عليّ الرجوع عما كنت أرى إلى ما رأيت الحق"

جماع العلم 23

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

مما عُلم بالاستقراء من منهج الإمام أبي داود أنه-"يقدم الأحاديث الناسخة على المنسوخة. 
انظر الحديث(١٨٧)، وما بعدها، و(٨٦٧).فعندما تأتي أحاديث ناسخة ومنسوخة فإنه يبدأ بالناسخة ثم يأتي بالمنسوخة، وهذا على عكس طريقة الإمام مسلم." 

 شرح سنن أبي داود،( ح : ٥٩٨)
العلامة: عبد المحسن العباد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله :*

*《الـسـهـر باللـيـل يـوجـب الكـسـل بالـنهـار عـمّـا تجـب الـحـقـوق فـيـه مـن الـطـاعـات ومـصـالـح الـدّنيـا والـدِّيـن .》*

*   إكمال المعلم    (٣٤٢/٢)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله- :

دائمًا الناس يقولون والله أنَا قَصدتُ كذَا ، يا أخي قصدكَ في قلبكَ ، لا يَعرفه إلا ربّك ، لكن أحسِن التعبير عن قصدك بلفظك! .
فتاوى جدة : ( شريط٣٣ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من وصايا الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله قال :
يا ربيع!
اعلم أنَّهُ منْ تعلَّمَ القرآن جَلَّ في عيونِ الناس.

صفة الصفوة (1/ 436) - لابن الجوزي رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*قال الدكتور خالد الحايك: كل حديث فيه تسمية الفِرق كالرافضة أو القدرية أو الجبرية فهو باطل.

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في "بدائع الفوائد" (٧٩/١) :
" *لا يَجوزُ تَحْريفُ كلامِ اللهِ انْتِصاراً لقاعدةٍ نَحْوِيَّةٍ ، هَدْمُ مئةٍ أمثالها أسْهَلُ مِن تحريفِ معنى آيةٍ* " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المنفلوطي رحمه الله :

" لا يزورُ العِلمُ قلباً مشغولاً بتَرَقُّبِ المناصبِ وحسابِ الرواتبِ ، وسوقِ الآمالِ وراءَ الأموالِ .
كما لا يزورُ قلباً مُقَسَّماً بينَ تصفيفِ الطُرّةِ وَصَقلِ الغُرّةِ ، وَحُسنِ القوامِ وَجَمالِ الهِندامِ ، وطُولِ الهيامِ بالكأسينِ :
 كأسِ المدامِ وكأسِ الغَرامِ ". 

كتاب النظرات ١ / ١٢٩ .

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: المضافات إلى الله نوعان: أعيان، وصفات:

**فالصِّفات إذا أُضيفت إليه؛ كالعلم والقدرة والكلام والحياة والرِّضا والغضب ونحو ذلك دلَّت الإضافة على أنَّها إضافة وصف له قائم به ليست مخلوقة لأنَّ الصِّفة لا تقوم بنفسها؛ فلا بدَّ لها من موصوف تقوم به، فإذا أُضيفت إليه عُلِم أنَّها صفة له، لكن قد يعبَّر باسم الصِّفة عن المفعول بها؛ فيسمَّى المقدور قدرة والمخلوق بالكلمة كلاماً والمعلوم علماً والمرحوم به رحمة؛ كقول النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إنَّ الله خلق الرَّحمة يوم خلقها مئة رحمة ... )) ، ويُقال للمطر والسَّحاب: هذه قدرة قادر وهذه قدرة عظيمة، ويُقال في الدُّعاء: غفر الله لك علمه فيك؛ أي: معلومه.

*
*وأما الأعيان إذا أُضيفت إلى الله تعالى؛ فإمَّا أن تُضاف بالجهة العامَّة التي يشترك فيها المخلوق، مثل كونها مخلوقة ومملوكة له ومقدورة ونحو ذلك؛ فهذه إضافة عامَّة مشتركة؛ كقوله: {هذا خَلْقُ اللهِ}، وقد يضاف لمعنى يختصُّ بها يميَّز به المضاف عن غيره، مثل: بيت الله، وناقة الله، وعبد الله، وروح الله؛ فمن المعلوم اختصاص ناقة صالح بما تميَّزت به عن سائر النياق، وكذلك اختصاص الكعبة، واختصاص العبد الصالح الذي عبد الله وأطاع أمره، وكذلك الرُّوح المقدَّسة التي امتازت بما فارقت به غيرها من الأرواح؛ فإنَّ المخلوقات اشتركت في كونها مخلوقة مملوكة مربوبة لله يجري عليها حكمه وقضاؤه وقدره، وهذه الإضافة لا اختصاص فيها ولا فضيلة للمضاف على غيره، وامتاز بعضها بأنَّ الله يحبُّه ويرضاه ويصطفيه ويقرِّبه إليه ويأمر به أو يعظِّمه ويحبُّه؛ فهذه الإضافة يختصُّ بها بعض المخلوقات؛ كإضافة البيت والناقة والرُّوح وعباد الله من هذا الباب ... وهذا الأصل الذي ذكرناه من الفرق فيما يضاف إلى الله بين صفاته وبين مملوكاته أصل عظيم ضلَّ فيه كثير من أهل الأرض من أهل الملل كلِّهم.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "

‏فإن من الناس من لو جن لكان خيرا له فإنه يرتفع عنه التكليف وبالعقل يقع في الكفر والفسوق والعصيان"


[ الاستقامة  ٢|١٦١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و من استقرأ أحوال الفتن التي تجري بين المسلمين، تبين له أنه ما دخل فيها أحد فحمد عاقبة دخوله، لما يحصل له من الضرر في دينه، و دنياه؛ و لهذا كانت من باب المنهي عنه، و الإمساك عنها من المأمور به".

منهاج السنة جـ٤صـ٤١١

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان: ما صليت صلاة منذ مات حماد إلا استغفرت له مع والدي، وإني لأستغفر لمن تعلمت منه علمًا، أو علمته علمًا.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال أحمد بن عطاء الروذباري: من خرج إلى العلم يريد العلم لم ينفعه العلم، ومن خرج إلى العلم يريد العمل بالعلم نفعه قليل العلم.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

كتب عبدالرحمن بن مهدي إلى الشافعي وهو شاب أن يضع له كتابًا فيه معاني القرآن، ويجمع فيه فنون الأخبار، وبيان الناسخ والمنسوخ من القرآن والسنة، فوضع له كتاب "الرسالة"، قال عبدالرحمن بن مهدي: ما أصلى صلاة إلا وأنا أدعو للشافعي فيها.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

الفرح بموت أهل البدع
قال بشر بن الحارث: جاء موت هذا الذي يقال له المريسي وأنا في السوق، فلولا أنه كان موضع شهرة، لكان موضع شكر وسجود، والحمد لله الذي أماته.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

فضل طاعة الوالدين


قال الحسن بن عبدالوهاب بن عبدالحكم: كنتُ قد اعتزمت على الخروج إلى سُرَّ مَن رأى، في أيام المتوكل، فبلغه ذلك والدي، فقال لي: يا حسن، ما هذا الذي بلغني عنك؟ قلت: يا أبت ما أريد بذلك إلا التجارة، فقال لي: إنك خرجت لم أكلمك أبدًا، فلم أخرج وأطعته، فجلست فرزقني الله بعد ذلك فأكثر، وله الحمد.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

غيرة على الأعراض ومكارم أخلاق


قال محمد بن أحمد بن موسى القاضي: حضرت مجلس موسى بن إسحاق القاضي بالري سنة ست وثمانين ومائتين، وتقدمت امرأة فادَّعى وليُّها على زوجها خمسمائة دينارًا مهرًا، فأنكر، فقال القاضي: شهودك، قال: قد أحضرتهم، فاستدعى بعض الشهود أن ينظر إلى المرأة ليشير إلى شهادتها، فقام الشاهد وقال للمرأة: قومي، فقال الزوج تفعلون ماذا؟ قال الوكيل ينظرون إلى امرأتك وهي مسفرة لتصحَّ عندهم معرفتها، فقال الزوج: وإني أشهد القاضي أن لها عليَّ هذا المهر الذي تدَّعيه، ولا تسفر عن وجهها، فردت المرأة وقد أخبرت بما كان من زوجها، فقالت: إني أشهد القاضي أني قد وهبتُ له هذا المهر، وأبرأته منه في الدنيا والآخرة، فقال القاضي: يكتب هذا في مكارم الأخلاق.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

من نعم العلل والأمراض


اعتل الفضل بن سهل، ثم برأ، فجاء الناس يهنؤوه بالعافية، فلما فرغوا أقبل على الناس فقال: إن في العلل لنعمًا ينبغي للعقلاء أن يعلموها: تمحيص للذنب، وتعرض لثواب الصبر، وإيقاظ من الغفلة، وإدكار للنعمة في حال الصحة، واستدعاء للتوبة، وحض على الصدقة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"وكنا نظن في أوائل الطلب أن مذهب السلف ضعيف وأنهم لم يؤولوا كما أول الخلف لأنهم لم يبلغوا مبلغهم من العلم والفهم لا سيما الحنابلة كلهم أو بعضهم، ولما تغلغلنا في علم الكلام وظفرنا بعد النظر في الكتب التي هي منتهى فلسفة الأشاعرة في الكلام بالكتب التي تبين مذهب السلف حق البيان لا سيما كتب ابن تيمية علمنا علم اليقين أن مذهب السلف هو الحق الذي ليس وراءه غاية ولا مطلب وأن كل ما خالفه فهو ظنون وأوهام لا تغني من الحق شيئا".

تفسير المنار، محمد رشيد رضا، (3/ 163).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم في مقدمة كتابه عدة الصابرين :

ﻓﻬﻮ ﺟﻬﺪ اﻟﻤﻘﻞ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺓ اﻟﻤﻔﻠﺲ، ﺣﺬﺭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺪاء ﻭاﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻠﻪ، ﻭﻭﺻﻒ ﻓﻴﻪ اﻟﺪﻭاء ﻭاﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﺒﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻟﻪ ﻟﻈﻠﻤﻪ، ﻭﺟﻬﻠﻪ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺮﺟﻮا ﺃﻛﺮﻡ اﻷﻛﺮﻣﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﺭﺣﻢ اﻟﺮاﺣﻤﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻔﺮ ﻟﻪ ﻏﻴﻪ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻪ

ص٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء في "المعرفة والتاريخ" (١/ ٥٤٧) عن ابن وهب قال: 
سمعت مالكا وغيره من أهل العلم يحدثون عن يحيى بن سعيد أنه سمع القاسم بن محمد يقول: 

" يا أهل العراق، إنا والله ما نعلم كل الذي تسألونا عنه، ولئن يعيش المرء جاهلا إلا أنه يعرف ما افترض الله عز وجل عليه خير له من أن يقول على الله عز وجل ما لا يعلم "

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية**" الموضوع : في اصطلاح أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي هو الذي قام دليل على أنه ( باطل ) , و إن كان المحدث به لم يتعمد الكذب ؛ بل غلط فيه ؛ و لهذا روى في كتابه في " الموضوعات " أحاديث كثيرة من هذا النوع , و قد نازعه طائفة من العلماء في كثير مما ذكره ؛ و قالوا : إنه ليس مما يقوم دليل على أنه باطل , بل بينوا ثبوت بعض ذلك ؛ لكن الغالب على ما ذكره في " الموضوعات " أنه باطل باتفاق العلماء "**" مجموع الفتاوى " (1/248)*

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

تفسير الثعلبي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:((عُلماء الجمهور مُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ الثَّعْلَبِيَّ وَأَمْثَالَهُ يَرْوُونَ الصَّحِيحَ وَالضَّعِيفَ، وَمُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ مُجَرَّدَ رِوَايَتِهِ لَا تُوجِبُ اتِّبَاعَ ذَلِكَ. وَلِهَذَا يَقُولُونَ فِي الثَّعْلَبِيِّ وَأَمْثَالِهِ: إِنَّهُ حَاطِبُ لَيْلٍ يَرْوِي مَا وَجَدَ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ صَحِيحًا أَوْ سَقِيمًا. فَتَفْسِيرُهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ غَالِبُ الْأَحَادِيثِ الَّتِي فِيهِ صَحِيحَةً، فَفِيهِ مَا هُوَ كَذِبٌ مَوْضُوعٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ.))

وقال: (([من] الْكُتُبِ الَّتِي يُجْمَعُ فِيهَا بَيْنَ الْغَثِّ وَالسَّمِينِ، الَّتِي يَعْلَمُ كُلُّ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ فِيهَا مَا هُوَ كَذِبٌ مِثْلُ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ كُتُبِ التَّفْسِيرِ: تَفْسِيرُ الثَّعْلَبِيِّ، وَالْوَاحِدِيِّ  ، وَنَحْوِهِمَا))

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ((نزه أحمد مسنده عن أحاديث جماعة يروي عنهم أهل السنن كأبي داود والترمذي مثل نسخة كثير بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن عوف المزني عن أبيه عن جده، وإن كان أبو داود يروي في سننه منها، فشرط أحمد في مسنده أجودُ من شرط أبي داود في سننه.))

وقال: ((شرط أحمد في "المسند" أقوى من شرط أبي داود في "سننه"، وقد روى أبو داود عن رجال أعرض عنهم في "المسند"، وقد شرط أحمد في "المسند" أن لا يروي عن المعروفين بالكذب عنده، وإن كان في ذلك ما هو ضعيف، ثم زاد عليه ابنه عبد الله وأبو بكر القطيعي زيادات، ضمت إليه، وفيها كثير من الأحاديث الموضوعة فظن من لا علم عنده أن ذلك من رواية أحمد في مسنده.))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• كيف يكون الكتاب الداءُ دواءً؟.
- اتفق لي سنة (١١٧٤هـ) لعله في رجب منها أنه أتاني إنسان من أهل العلم بكتاب قد بهره ما فيه من المضادة لما فيه القرآن ومن أمارة الشر والهذيان، فقال لي: انظروا هذا. فنظرته، فرأيت فيه كل عجاب، وهو كتاب الجيلي الذي سماه «الإنسان الكامل»، وكنت قد عرفته من مدة فزادني تأمله يقينا بوجوب إحراقه وإليه مضموما «المضنون به عن غير أهله» كتاب منسوبا إلى الغزالي، ولم أكن قد رأيته قبل ذلك، وإذا هو أنجس طريقة، وأخبث في الحقيقة، فحرقتهما على إنضاج مأكول بنارهما، وأكلت ذلك المطبوخ لقصد علة كانت معي فزالت بحمد الله.

الأمير الصنعاني، التحبير لإيضاح معاني التيسير (٢١٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⛔️ استدلال_خاطئ !

بعض الناس يستدل بقوله ﷻ : 
( لَكُم دينُكُم وَلِيَ دينِ )
على حرية الإعتقاد والدين ! 

•• قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله تعالى - :
 " ... لا يدل على رضاه بدينهم ، بل ولا على إقرارهم عليه ، بل يدل على براءته من دينهم ، ولهذا قال النبي ﷺ :
 ( إن هذه السورة براءة من الشرك ) . 

[ الجواب الصحيح ٣/ ٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنهما : *العقل مِكيالٌ، ثلثُه فِطنةٌ، وثُلثاه تغافلٌ* .


[ العقد الفريد: (2/105) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحـــــــافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله:
‏
‏«والله ما عز ذو باطل قط، ولو طلع القمر من جبينه، 

ولا ذل ذو حق قط، ولو أصفق العالم عليه».
‏
[البداية والنهاية (٤٠١/١٠)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إنَّ ظلمَ الكلمات بتغيير دلالتها كظلم الأحياء بتشويه خِلقتهم؛ كلاهما مُنكر، وكلاهما قبيح، وإن هذا النوع من الظلم يزيد على القُبح بأنه تزويرٌ على الحقيقة، وتغليطٌ للتأريخ ، وتضليلٌ للسامعين، ويا ويلنا حينَ نغترُّ بهذه الأسماء الخاطئة، ويا ويحَ تأريخنا إذا بُني على هذه المقدمات الكاذبة.

علامة الجزائر محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله.

الآثار الكاملة ج 3 ص 18

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في رسالته الى الإمام مسدد بن مسرهد رحمهما الله:*
 "*ولا تشاور أحدًا من أهل البدع فِي دينك ولا ترافقه فِي سفرك.*

{طبقات الحنابلة 
لابن أبي يعلى 344/1}
‏ـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سعيد بن العاص رضي الله عنه:
‏ يابني، إن المكارم لو كانت سهلة يسيرة لسابقكم إليها اللئام،
ولكنها كريهة مُرة لا يصبر عليها إلا من عرف فضلها، ورجاء ثوابها 》.
‏
‏لَوْلا المَشَقّةُ سَادَ النّاسُ كُلُّهُمُ؛
‏ألجُودُ يُفْقِرُ وَالإقدامُ قَتّالُ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قيل لأخت الإمام مالك بن أنس " 

ما كان شغل مالك في بيته ؟
قالت : المصحف والتلاوة.


[ تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي ٩١٧|٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال عبد الله بن المبارك لسفيان الثوري : ما أبعد أبا حنيفة من الغيبة ؛ ما سمعتُه يغتاب عدوًا له قطَّ !

فقال سفيان : هو -والله- أعقل من أن يُسلِّط على حسناته مَن يذهب بها !



« تاريخ بغداد ٣٦٣|١٣ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:

ما أعطى الله أحدا شيئا من الدنيا إلا
إختبارا، ولا منعه إلا إختبارا. 


« تاريخ بغداد ٦|١٨٨ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله-:

لم يتزيَّن النّاس بِشيءٍ أفضل من الصِّدق، وطلب الحلال.
 سير أعلام النبلاء (٨/٤٢٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو محمد العجلي رحمه الله :

✍«دخلتُ على رجلٍ وهو في الموت،
فقال: «سخِرت بِيَ الدُّنيا حتى ذهبت أيامي».

المحتضرين لابن أبي الدنيا (٣٦٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام: "ومن أعظم أسباب ظهور الإيمان والدين، وبيان حقيقة أنباء المرسلين ظهور المعارضين لهم من أهل الإفك المبين".*
الجواب الصحيح، ١/ ٨٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن حزم رحمه الله: "اتفقوا أن دين الإسلام هو الذي لا دين لله في الأرض سواه، وأنه ناسخ لجميع الأديان قبله، وأنه لا ينسخه دين بعده أبداً، وأن من خالفه ممن بلغه كافر مخلد في النار أبداً".*
مراتب الإجماع، ص ١٦٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الحسن بن علي: " إن من كان قبلكم رأوا القرآن رسائل من ربهم؛فكانوا يتدبرونها بالليل ويتفقدونها في النهار"


[ التبيان لآداب حملة القرآن ص: ٥٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حين توضع اليد على الجرح 
——-
قال مصطفى صادق الرافعي ( نحن نأسف أشد الأسف وأبلغه بل أحراه ان يكون همًا يعتلج في الصدر ويستوقد الضلوع إذْ نرى نشء هذه الايام قد انصرفوا عن جمع القرآن واستيعابه وإحكامه قراءة وتجويدًا فلا يحفظون منه- إن حفظوا- الا أجزاء قليلة على أنهم ينسونها بعد ذلك، ثم يشِبُّ أحدهم كما يشب قرن الماعز .. ينبت على استواء ولا يثبت إلا على التواء ويخرج وقد عقّ لغته وأنكر قومه وانسلخ من جلدته واستهان بدينه وخرج من آدابه ولا يستحي مع ذلك ان يقول ( هأنذا فاعرفوني ! قد عرفناك - أصلحك الله- فهل أنت الا
 *أدب مسلوب 
*ولسان مقلوب 
*وضمير مغلوب 
*ورأس ارتقى حتى أنكر في النسب أعطافه 
*وجلدة من جلود العلم ولكن حشوها الخرافة) 
اعجاز القرآن حاشية ص 332

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*خرج الأعْمَش يَوْمًا وهُوَ يضْحك ، فَقالَ لأصحابه :* 
*« أتَدْرُونَ مِم أضْحك؟ قالوا : لا . قالَ : إنِّي كنت قاعِدا فِي بَيْتِي ، فَجعلت ابْنَتي تنظر فِي وجْهي ، فَقلت : يا بنية ، ما تنظرين فِي وجْهي؟! قالت : أتعجّب من رضا أُمِّي بك ! »*

*نثر الدر 2/ 105*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
"لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يذل نفسه لأحد إلا لله عزّ وجل"
[فتاوى نور على الدرب 12/2]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال #ابن القيم رحمه الله :
فلا يُلقِي في الكُرب العِظام إلا الشِّرك ، ‏و لا يُنجي منها إلا 
#التوحيد.
 ‏الفوائد (٩٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقفة قصيرة*
            قـال الحافظ ابن حجر
             رحمـــہ الله  تعالـێ 

❐ *لا يَمنَعَنّكَـ ســُوءُ ظَنّكـَ بنَفْسِكـ َ، وكَثْرَةُ ذُنُوبِكَ أن تدْعُــو رَبّكَ، فإنّــہ أجاب دُعاءَ إبليس حيــن قال : ربّ فأنظِرْنـﮯ إلى يومِ يُبْعَثُون ؛ قال إنّكـَ من المُنظَرِيـــن*  .

فتح الباري【 ١٦٨/١١ 】

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

عن أبي الفضل الزجاج أنه قال: لما قدم الشافعي إلى بغداد وكان في الجامع إما نيف وأربعون حلقة أو خمسون حلقة
فلما دخل بغداد ما زال يقعد في حلقة حلقة ويقول لهم: قَالَ الله وَقَالَ الرسول.
وهم يقولون: قَالَ أصحابنا.
حتى ما بقي في المسجد حلقة غيره.

تاريخ بغداد ج3ص404

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

عن الْحَسَنِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ قَالَ: 


قُرَّاءُ الْقُرْآنِ ثَلَاثَةُ أَصْنَافٍ: 


1- صِنْفٌ اتَّخَذُوهُ بِضَاعَةً. 
2- وَصِنْفٌ أَقَامُوا حُرُوفَهُ، وَضَيَّعُوا حُدُودَهُ، وَاسْتَطَالُوا بِهِ عَلَى أَهْلِ بِلَادِهِمْ، وَاسْتَدَرُّوا بِهِ الْوُلَاةَ، وَقَدْ كَثُرَ هَذَا الضَّرْبُ مِنْ حَمَلَةِ الْقُرْآنِ لَا كَثَّرَهُمُ اللَّهُ. 
3- وَصِنْفٌ عَمَدُوا إِلَى دَوَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ فَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى دَاءِ قُلُوبِهِمْ فَاسْتَشْعَرُوا الْخَوْفَ وَرَكَدُوا فِي مَحَارِسِهِمْ وَخَبُّوا فِي بَرَانِسِهِمْ، فَأُولَئِكَ اللَّهُ يَنْصُرُ بِهِمْ عَلَى الْأَعْدَاءِ وَيَسْقِي بِهِمُ الْغَيْثَ فَوَاللَّهِ لَهَذَا مِنْ حَمَلَةِ الْقُرْآنِ أَقَلُّ مِنَ الْكِبْرِيتِ الْأَحْمَرِ. 


[مختصر قيام الليل للمروزي ص46]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" سنة ثلاث  عشرة  وخمسمائة مئة  ه*

وفيها ظهر قبر إبراهيم خليل الله عليه السلام وإسحاق ويعقوب، ورآهم جماعةٌ لم تبل أجسادهم، وعندهم في تلك المغار قناديل من ذهبٍ وفضّة. قاله حمزة بن القلانسي في تاريخه.

[ العبر في خبر من غبر ٤٠٠/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفسية من الإمام ‎#ابن_عثيمين يقول:

مذهب الإمام مالك في المعاملات أقرب المذاهب إلى السنة، ولا تكاد تجد قولاً للإمام_مالك في المعاملات إلا وعن ‎#الإمام_أحمد نفسه رواية توافق مذهب مالك.
الشرح الممتع ٢٤١/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
"ومن حالف شخصا على أن يوالي من والاه ويعادي من عاداه كان من جنس التتر المجاهدين في سبيل الشيطان ومثل هذا ليس من المجاهدين في سبيل الله تعالى ولا من جند المسلمين ولا يجوز أن يكون مثل هؤلاء من عسكر المسلمين؛ بل هؤلاء من عسكر الشيطان"اهـ.

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨/٢٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باديس الجزائري (ت ١٣٥٩) رحمه الله:

" *فهم قواعد العلم وتطبيقها حتى تحصل ملكة استعمالها= هذا هو المقصود من الدرس على الشيوخ*، 
*فأما توسيع دائرة الفهم والاطلاع فإنما يتوصل إليها الطالب بنفسه؛ بمطالعاته للكتب، ومزاولته للتقرير والتحرير*".

[آثار ابن باديس ٤/ ٢٠٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* تعوذوا بالله من أربع*
عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه -؛ 
عن النبي - ﷺ - قال:
*" تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللَّهِ*
*مِنْ جَهْدِ البَلاَءِ،*
*وَدَرَكِ الشَّقَاءِ،*
*وَسُوءِ القَضَاءِ،*
*وَشَمَاتَةِ الأَعْدَاءِ ".* 
رواه البخاري ومسلم.
قال ابن بطال - رحمه الله - : 
*كل ما أصاب الإنسان من شدّة المشقّة والجهد مما لا طاقة له بحمله ولا يقدر على دفعه عن نفسه!! فهو من جهد البلاء،*
*وروى عن ابن عمر أنه سُئل عن جهد البلاء؟ فقال: قله المال وكثرة العيال.*
*ودرك الشقاء: ينقسم قسمين فيكون فى أمور الدنيا وفى أمور الآخرة،*
*وكذلك سوء القضاء وهو عام أيضًا فى النفس والمال والأهل والخاتمة والمعاد.*
*وشماتة الأعداء مما ينكأ القلب، ويبلغ من النفس أشد مبلغ.* 
 شرح البخاري (١٠/١١٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وابن كثير يقول في البداية 632/13
*رابعة العدوية، وهي رابعة بنت إسماعيل العدوية مولاة آل عتيك، البصرية العابدة المشهورة، ذكرها القشيري في الرسالة، وأبو نعيم في الحلية، وابن الجوزي في صفة الصفوة...وأثنى عليها أكثر الناس، وتكلم فيها أبو داود السجستاني...وقد ذكر لها أحوال وأعمال صالحة، وقيام ليل وصيام نهار، ورؤيت لها منامات صالحة، فالله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*روي عن الفضيل -رحمه الله- أنه قال :*
*《 إياك ان تدل الناس على الله ثم تفقد انت الطريق، واستعذ بالله دائما ان تكون جسرا يعبر عليه الى الجنه ،ثم يرمـى في النــار..》*

*سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٩١/٦)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال ابن عبد البر في جامع بيان العلم وفضله (2/166): *"طلبُ العلم درجات ومناقل ورُتبٌ لا ينبغي تعدّيها، ومن تعداها جملة فقد تعدى سبيل السلف رحمهم الله، ومن تعدى سبيلهم عامداً ضلّ، ومن تعداه مجتهداً زلّ"اهـ.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

لا يمنعنّك سوء ظنّك بنفسك
وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربّك!
فإنّه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال:
{ربّ فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون!
قال إنّك من المنظَرين}

فتح الباري، ١٦٨/١١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه:

إن الله لم يخلق شيئا قط إلا صغيرا ثم يكبر ، 
إلا المصيبة فإنه خلقها كبيرة ثم تصغر . 

نثر الدرر ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏في قوله تعالى : {وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا} _الكهف ١٠_

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :
”الرشد : هو العِلم بما ينفع، والعَمل به“.
إغاثة اللهفان (٢/٩٠٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*

*" كان السلف يقولون: احذروا من الناس صنفين : صاحب هوى قد فتنه هواه ، وصاحب دنيا أعمته دنياه " .*
*[اقتضاء الصراط (١/١١٩)].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

الواجب على أهل الإسلام :

- التعاون على البر و التقوى
- و التواصي بالحق و التواصي بالصبر و البر
- و اتباع شرائع الإسلام
- و كبتُ هذه الطرق الجاهلية , و الضلالات الخارجية
- و رد ما تنازع الناس فيه إلى كتاب الله تعالى , و إلى سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم
و هو الطريق المستقيم , صراط الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين

- و تجنب طريق المغضوب عليهم : اليهود و من شابههم في بعض أمورهم من غواة المنتسبين إلى الفقه و الحكمة
و من طريق الغالين المنتسبين إلى التعبد و التصوف و الفقر ( يعني البدعي )

و على أهل الإسلام أن ينصح بعضهم لبعض كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم :[  الدين النصيحة ] ... الحديث

جامع المسائل 5 / 236 - 237 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال ابن الحاج المالكي: "فعجائب القرآن والحديث لا تنقضي إلى يوم القيامة، كل قرن لا بد له أن يأخذ منه فوائد جمة خصه الله بها وضمها إليه، لتكون بركة هذه الأمة مستمرة إلى قيام الساعة". 

المدخل لابن الحاج (1/ 75).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:⬅️
《وغالب من يتعرض للمحن والابتلاء ليرتفع بها ينخفض بها لعدم ثباته》
《الاستقامة ٥٦\٢》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلماء: والسر في وضع الخاتم عند كتفه الأيسر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن القلب في تلك الجهة؛ ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم من وسوسة الشيطان، وذلك الموضع يدخل منه الشيطان. 

فتح الباري ٧ / ٢٥٦ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" قال عبد الملك بن عمير:"

- لقد رأيت عبد الرحمان بن أبي ليلى في حلقة فيها نفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يستمعون لحديثه وينصتون له، فيهم البراء بن عازب"

[ تهذيب الكمال ١٧/٣٧٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
*‏قال ‎#شيخ_الإسلام ‎#ابن_تيمية -رحمه الله-:*

*"والبرْدُ الشديد يُوجب الموت بخلاف الحَر.*

*فقد مات خَلقٌ من البرد، بخلاف الحَر؛ فإن الموت منه غير معتاد،*

*ولهذا قال بعض العرب: البرد بؤسٌ، والحَر أذى".*

*مجموع الفتاوى ١٦ / ١٦٠*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى: حياة الحديث مذاكرته، قال عبد الله بن شدّاد: يرحمك الله، كم من حديث قد أحييته في صدري قد كان مات!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الإمام أبو الحسن الكِيَا : "

 إذا بدت رايات النصوص في ميادين الكفاح، طاحت أعلام المقاييس في مدارج الرياح "


[ ذيل تذكرة الحفاظ ص ٢١٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن القيم
رحمه الله تعالى :

((وكلما كان الرجل عن الرسول أبعدَ، كان عقلُه أقلَّ وأفسدَ. 
فأكمل الناس عقولاً؛ أتباع الرسل، 
وأفسدهم عقولاً: المعرض عنهم، وعما جاءوا به، 

ولهذا كان أهل السُّنَّة والحديث أعقل الأمة، 
وهم في الطوائف كالصحابة في الناس)).

الصواعق المرسلة ٣/ ٨٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ اقتلوا أنفسكم أو اخرجوا من دياركم }
{ أو يقتلوك أو يُخرجوك }


 قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *قرَن اللهُ فراق الوطن بقتل النفس* .


[ الفتاوى (369/35) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "إني قد أحللت السلطان الملك الناصر من حبسه إياي لكونه فعل ذلك مقلدا غيره معذورا، ولم يفعله لحظ نفسه، بل لما بلغه مما ظنه حقا من مبلغه، والله يعلم أنه بخلافه، وقد أحللت كل واحد مما كان بيني وبينه، إلا من كان عدوا لله ورسوله".
*الأعلام العلية صـ٨٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله-:

" ليس يَتَّقي مَن لا يدري ما يَتَّقي ".

الجامع لأخلاق الراوي(٢٤/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام أبو العباس ابن تيمية
• -رحمه الله- :
• - وَ *الذُّنُوبُ يَزُولُ مُوجِبُهَا بِأَشْيَاءَ :
 ( أَحَدُهَا ) *التَّوْبَةُ* ، 

• - وَ *( الثَّانِي )الِاسْتِغْفَار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن صلاة الـفجر 

«أنَّ تأثيرَ هذه الصلاة في تصفية القلب وفي تنويره أكثر من تأثير سائر الصلوات، فإذا حضر جمع من المسلمين في المسجد لأداء هذه العبادة، استنارَ قلبُ كلِّ واحدٍ منهم، ثمَّ بسبب ذلك الاجتماع كأنَّه ينعكس نور معرفة الله تعالى، ونور طاعته في ذلك الوقت من قلْبِ كلِّ واحدٍ إلى قلب الآخر، فتصير أرواحهم كالمرايا المشرقة المتقابلة إذا وقعت عليها أنوار الشمس، فإنه ينعكس النور من كلِّ واحدة من تلك المرايا إلى الأخرى، فكذا في هذه الصورة، ولهذا السبب فإنَّ كلَّ من له ذوقٌ سليمٌ وأدَّى هذه الصلاة في هذا الوقت بالجماعة وجد من قلبه فسحةً ونورًا وراحةً.»

(مفاتيح الغيب = التفسير الكبير، أبو عبد الله محمد بن عمر الرازي، دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، الطبعة الثالثة، ١٤٢٠هـ، [٢١/ ٣٨٥])

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :

" *إِنَّكُم كُنتُم أَذَلَّ النَّاسِ ، وَأَقَلَّ النَّاسِ ، وَأَحقَرَ النَّاسِ ، فَأَعَزَّكُمُ اللهُ بِالإِسلَامِ ، فَمَهمَا تَطْلُبُوا العِزَّ بِغَيْرِهِ ؛يُذِلَّكُمُ الله* " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ‎ابن رجب رحمه الله :

✍«إن الغضب جماع الشر،
وإن التحرز منه جِماع الخير». 

جامع العلوم والحكم (٢٦٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍️قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:*

إذا انقطع عن الناس نور النبوة؛ وقعوا في ظلمة الفتن، و حدثت البدع والفجور ،و وقع الشر بينهم 

مجموع الفتاوى(310/17)✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#الإجماع_عند_الإ  مام_ابن_حبان*

( والإجماع عندنا إجماع الصحابة الذين شهدوا هبوط الوحي والتنزيل ،  وأعيذوا من التحريف والتبديل حتى حفظ الله بهم الدين على المسلمين ،  وصانه عن ثلب القادحين)  

" الإحسان بترتيب صحيح ابن حبان " 
( 273 / 3)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى: 
"وإنك لتجد من المنتسبين إلى العلم من يحرص على تخطئه غيره من العلماء ولو بالباطل، حسداً منه لهم، ومحاولة لحط منزلتهم عند الناس." 
القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد ص 13

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سائل يسأل : ما علة منع قبول التوبة حال الغرغرة ؟

قال ابن مفلح في آدابه :" لأن الروح تفارقُ القلبَ قبل الغرغرة ، فلا تبقى له نيةٌ ، ولا قصدٌ صحيح"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : إنما ظهرت البدع والفتن لما خفيت آثار الصحابة فإنهم خير قرون هذه الأمة وأفضلها "جامع المسائل 185 / 5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال قيسُ بنُ السائِب: 

( كان رسول الله ﷺ شريكي في الجاهلية، فكان خير شريك، فكان لا يداري ولا يماري ) 

[بهجة المجالس (٤٣٢/٢)ابن عبد البر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :

" إذا أحب الله عبدًا أكثر غمه، 
وإذا أبغض عبدًا وسّع عليه دنياه".

سير أعلام النبلاء (٤٣٣/٨ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حاتم البُستي:

"وآفة العقل العُجب" .

روضة العقلاء صـ٤٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن عبد الهادي في ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام:

《ولا أعلمُ أحدًا من متقدّمي الأمّة ولا متأخِّرِيها جَمع مثل ما جمع، ولا صنّف نحو ما صنَّف، ولا قريبًا من ذَلِك، مع أن أكثر تصانيفه إنّما أملاها من حفظه، وكثير مِنها صنفه فِي الحَبْس، وليس عنده ما يحتاج إليه من الكتب》.

((العقود الدرية، ص: 42)).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

البركة التي تحل على الأبناء تكون بأعمال الآباء، والبركة التي تحل على الآباء تكون بدعاء الأبناء. 

البداية والنهاية (٤١٦/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*❆ |[ الغفلة في الشِّبَع :* 

قال الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 

و لو لم يكن من إمتلاء البطن من الطعام إلاّ أنه يدعو إلى الغفلة عن ذكر الله -عز و جل-،

و إذا غفل الإنسان عن الذّكرَ ساعة واحدة، جَثَمَ عليه الشيطان، و وعده و منّاه و شهّاه، و هام به في كل واد،

فإنّ النفس إذا شبِعتْ تحرّكت و جالت و طافت على أبواب الشهوات، و إذا جاعت سكنت و خشعت و ذلّت .

 بدائع الفوائد (٢٧٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏فإن البدع تستدرج بصغيرها إلى كبيرها ، حتى ينسلخ صاحبها من الدين ، كما تنسل الشعرة من العجين .*

*مدارج السالكين [١٩٦/١]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم وأقاموا الصلاة)

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

و هذان هما العونان على مصالح الدنيا و الآخرة و هما الصبر و الصلاة.

[بدائع التفسير٨٧/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن فتوح-مفتي غرناطة-(ت ٨٦٧) رحمه الله: *"لو استغنيت عن المعونة بالوظائف لتركتها؛ إلا وظيفة التدريس لما لي فيها من الانتفاع بمذاكرة الطلبة".*

[روضة الأعلام لابن الأزرق الغرناطي ٢/ ٧٤٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️‏قال وهب بن منبه -رحمه اللّٰه-:

*مَن كان حريصاً على القرآن وهو يتفلت منه وهو لا يَدَعُهُ، أُوتي أجرهُ مرتينِ.*

واه الدارمي (3412)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله-: 

"أعظم هذه الإضاعات إضاعتان هما أصل كلُّ إضاعة: 
إضاعة القلب و إضاعة الوقت؛
 فإضاعة القلب من إيثار الدُّنيا على الآخرة، 
وإضاعة الوقت من طول الأمل" 

الفوائد 162].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فإنّ العلم صناعةُ القلب وشُغْله؛ فما لم يتفرّغ لصناعته وشغله لم يَنَلْها.

مفتاح دار السعادة
(٤٠٠/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خطورة رد الصواب بالتمويه.... 

" كأنه لا يعلم أنه إذا رد على الأول صواباً عند الله بتمويهه فقد تقلد المآثم عن العاملين به دهر الداهرين ".

(ابن قتيبة رحمه الله - الاختلاف في اللفظ ص١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه ﷲ :

«من كان في نفسه عظيمًا بحيث يَحقِرُ الناس لاستعظام نفسه، ويأنف من الانقياد للحق تكبرًا عليه فهو المتكبر، وإن كان ثوبه ليس بحسن، ونعله ليس بحسن!».

 مجموع رسائله (1/ 310).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أصناف الناس في المسائل الخلافية.... 

" رجلاً منقاداً سمع قوماً يقولون فقال كما قالوا فهو لا يرعوي ولا يرجع لأنه لم يعتقد الأمر بنظر فيرجع عنه بنظر.

ورجلاً تطمح به عزة الرياسة وطاعة الإخوان وحب الشهرة فليس يرد عزته ولا يثني عنانه إلا الذي خلقه إن شاء، لأن في رجوعه إقراره بالغلط واعترافه بالجهل وتأبى عليه الأنفة وفي ذلك أيضاً تشتت جمع وانقطاع نظام واختلاف إخوان عقدتهم له النحلة، والنفوس لا تطيب بذلك إلا من عصمه الله ونجاه.

ورجلاً مسترشداً يريد الله بعمله لا تأخذه فيه لومة لائم ولا تدخله من مفارق وحشة ولا تلفته عن الحق أنفة فإلى هذا بالقول قصدنا وإياه أردنا. 

(ابن قتيبة رحمه الله - الاختلاف في اللفظ ص٢١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

 قال تعالى :

﴿ و لا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها ﴾

" فساد الأرض في الحقيقة إنما هو الشرك بالله و مخالفة أمره ".

[ مجموع الفتاوى ٢٤/١٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ليس الشرك عبادة الأصنام فحسب
بل هو أيضا متابعتك لهواك.

ابن تيمية/ الفتاوى١٠ / ٥١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( الفقهاء وإن تحصّنوا بالعِلم، وتأدّبوا بالدِّين؛ فإنما هم بشر من الناس، تُساوِرهم نزوات الشر، وتستفزّهم أهواء النفس، فيُبغِضون ويثورون، وتنشأ بينهم الحزازات، فيتراشقون بسهام النقد والتجريح ،  ومن كان منهم يقول الشعر لم يملك أن لا يتنفس ببضعة أبيات في هجاء خصمه ، )  

*العلامة  عبد الله كنون :*
(ت: ١٤٠٩) 
في [أدب الفقهاء: ١٦٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏
*سُئل أبو صفوان الرعيني رحمه الله:*
مَا الدُّنْيَا الَّتِي ذَمَّهَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي الْقُرْآنِ، الَّتِي يَنْبَغِي لِلْعَاقِلِ أَنْ يَتَجَنَّبُهَا؟
كُلُّ مَا عَمِلْتَ فِي الدُّنْيَا تُرِيدُ بِهِ الدُّنْيَا فَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ , وَكُلَّمَا أَصَبْتَ مِنْهَا تُرِيدُ بِهِ الْآخِرَةَ، فَلَيْسَ مِنْهَا.
الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا 222}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*احفظ الله يحفظك .*

*قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله :*

" الجوارح السبعة وهي : العين، والأذن، والفم، واللسان، والفرج، واليد، والرِّجل؛ هي مراكب العطب والنجاة، فحِفظُها أساس كل خير، وإهمالها أساس كل شر ..".

*إغاثة اللهفان | ( 1 / 80 ).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال سعيد بن الـمسيب رحمه الله :"

ليس مِن عالم ولا شريف ولا ذي فضل إلا وفيه عيب 
ولكن مِن الناس مَن لا ينبغي أن تُذكر عيوبه،
 ومَن كان فضله أكثر مِن نقصه ذهب نقصُه لفضله".


التمهيد لابن عبد البر ١١/ ١٦١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  : 

" *وقد جَرَتْ عادةُ اللهِ التي لا تُبدَّلُ ، وسُنَّتُهُ التي لا تُحَوَّلُ : أنْ يُلْبِسَ المُخْلِصَ مِن المَهَابَةِ والنُّورِ والمَحبّةِ في قُلوب الخَلْقِ ، وإقْبالِ قلوبِهِم إليه ؛ ما هو بحسب إخلاصِه ، ونِيَّتِه ، ومُعاملتِه لربِّه* .
*ويُلْبِسَ المُرائيَ - اللّابِسَ ثَوْبَي زُورٍ - مِن المَقْتِ ، والمَهانةِ ، والبُغْضَةِ ؛ ما هو اللائقُ به* " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

ضياع الجاهل قلةُ عقله ؛وضَياعُ العالِم أن يكون بلا إخوان ، وأضيعُ من هؤلاء من يؤاخى من لا عقل له

(السير ٢٥١/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاَّمة ابن سعدي رحمه الله
 كل عسر وإن بلغ من الصعوبة ما بلغ  فإنه في آخره التيسير ملازم لــــــــه.
 تفسيره ص(١٠٩٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
حياة بني آدم وعيشهم في الدنيا لا يتم إلا بمعاونة بعضهم لبعض

التسعينية جـ١صـ٢٥١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍️قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى :

ومن الأنس بالله عز وجل ، الأنس بكلامه وذكره، 
والأنس بالعلم النافع، الَّذِي بلغه رسوله ﷺ عنه. 
مجموع الرسائل ٣٣٩/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال محمد بن حمدون:

"صاحبت أحمد بن إسحاق سنوات فما رأيته ترك قيام الليل في سفر ولا حضر".

طبقات الشافعية (١٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ليس في الكائنات ما يسكن العبد*إليه*ويطمئ  ن*به، ويتنعم بالتوجه*إليه؛ إلا الله سبحانه.

 مجموع الفتاوى / لابن تيمية ٢٤/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر رجل لابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه يكره إخراج المال، أفشحيح هو؟ فقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: «ذلك البخيل، وبئس الشيء البخل، ولكن الشح*أن تحب أخذ مال أخيك».

جامع المسائل / لابن تيمية ٥١/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كُلّما عدت إلى الذنب استغفر

✍ قال عمرُ بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله :

«يا أيّها الناس مَنْ ألمَّ بذنبٍ فليستغفِر ِاللهَ ولْيَتُب؛ فإنْ عاد فليستغفرالله وليتب ؛فإنْ عاد فليستغفر الله وليتب؛فإنّما هي خطايا مُطوّقةٌ في أعناق الرجال؛ وإنّ الهلاك كلّ الهلاك في الإصرار عليها».

جامع العلوم والحكم (1/ 415).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأبشيهي: (التَّآلف سبب القوَّة، والقوَّة سبب التَّقوى، والتَّقوى حصنٌ منيع وركن شديد، بها يُمْنَع الضَّيم، وتُنَال الرَّغائب، وتنجع المقاصد).

المستصرف للأبشيهي (ص١٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#فائدة

كان يحيى بن خالد بن برمك (ت ١٩٠ هـ) يجري على سفيان بن عيينة ( ت ١٩٨ هـ) كل شهر ألف درهم
وكان سفيان يقول* : اللهم إنه قد كفاني المؤنة وفرغني للعبادة فاكفه هم آخرته .
فلما مات يحيى رآه بعض أصحابه في المنام
فقال : ما فعل الله بك. 
قال : غُفر لي بدعاء سفيان .

 البداية والنهاية للحافظ ابن كثير ( ١٣ / ٦٧٩) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏«وإن فتحنا باب الاعتذار عن المقالات وسلكنا طريقة التأويلات المستحيلات؛ لم يبق في العالم كفرٌ ولا ضلالٌ، وبطلت كتب الملل والنّحل واختلاف الفرق» 

 تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي
{٢٨٦/٤٩}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين الصحابي الجليل عُمر بِن الخَطاب رضي الله عنه :
{ إِن الشَجاعة والجُبن غَرائز تَكون فِي الرِجال ، يُقاتل الشُجاع عَن مَن لا يَعرف ، وَيفر الجَبان عَن أُمه ، وَإن كَرم الرَجل دِينه ، وَحسبه خُلقه ، وَإن كَان فَارسيا أَو نِبطيا }.
| مُختصر إِبن كَثير - حِكمت بِن يَاسين - ١٧٥ |

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

« استـغفار الإنـسان أهـم مـن جميع الأدعـية ».

انظر :  جامـع المـسائل (٢٧٧/٦) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إذا أراد الله عزَّ وجلَّ بعبده خيراً جعل له واعظاً من قلبه يأمره وينهاه.

إبن سيرين⬅️. [صفة الصفوة 3/172].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال شيخ الإسلام 
ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

[عليك *بإحكام أصول الفقه*؛ فإنه يبيِّن لك طُرُقَ استخراج الأحكام الشرعية من الأدلة السمعية].

كتابه:
"تنبيه الرجل العاقل على تمويه الجدل الباطل" ص٣٦٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال ابن رسلان الشافعي ت805:
(لا شك أن معقول المعنى من حيث الجملة أفضل؛ لأن أكثر الشريعة معقولة المعنى، وأما بالنظر إلى الجزئيات فقد يكون التعبدي أفضل من معقول المعنى) 
الفوائد الجسام ص144.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال هشام بن حسان :" سمعت الحسن البصري يحلف بالله ما أعزّ أحدٌ الدراهم إلا أذله الله .

 سير أعلام النبلاء  ٥٧٦/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "العباد آلة؛ فانظر إلى الذي سلطهم عليك، ولا تنظر إلى فعلهم بك، تستريح من الهم والغم".*
المجموعة العلمية قاعدة في الصبر ص٣٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمـام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى :

أول من سن ‎الحِلَقَ لإقراء القرآن في المساجد أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه

سير أعلام النبلاء || 2/346

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن بطال المالكي -رحمه الله-: 


" فمن كان كثير الذنوب ، وأراد أن يحطها الله عنه بغير تعب : فليغتنم ملازمة مكان مصلاه بعد الصلاة ، ليستكثر من دعاء الملائكة ، واستغفارهم له، فهو مرجو إجابته لقوله : (ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى) الأنبياء-٢٨ ، وقد أخبر عليه السلام أنه من وافق تأمينه تأمين الملائكة : غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ، وتأمين الملائكة إنما هو مرة واحدة عند تأمين الإمام ، ودعاؤهم لمن قعد في مصلاه دائمًا أبدًا ، ما دام قاعدًا فيه، فهو أحرى بالإجابة "

 شرح صحيح البخاري ٢ / ٩٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال أبو بكر الطرطوشي المالكي رحمه الله تعالى:"

"واعلم: أن إفشاء سر غيرك أقبح من إظهار سر نفسك؛ لأنه يبوح بإحدى وصمتين:

- إما الخيانة إن كان مؤتمِنا

- أو النميمة إن كان مستخبِرا



 سراج الملوك / ٣٧٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(معظم الإشكال يثور من التهاون بالجليات) 
نهاية المطلب للجويني 122/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله:

*" مَن تغافل عن عيوب الناس ،*
*وأمسك لسانه عن تتبع أحوالهم*
*التي لا يحبون إظهارها :*

*1- سَلِم دينه وعرضه .*
*2- وألقى الله محبته في قلوب العباد .*
*3- وستر الله عورته .*

*فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل ،*
*وما ربك بظلام للعبيد* " .

 الفﻮﺍﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺔ: ١١٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :

«يا شبّان التوبة لا ترجعوا إلى ارتضاع ثدي الهوى من بعد الفطام فالرضاع إنما يصلح للأطفال».

 اللطائف (٢٢٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمام الآجري رحمه الله :

«من أحب أن يبلغ مراتب الغرباء، فليصبر على جفاء أبويه وزوجته وإخوانه وقرابته».

الغرباء (٣٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي : 

‏اعلم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى ربما زوى عنك من لذات الدنيا كثيرًا ليؤثرك بلذات العلم، فإنك ضعيف، ربما لا تقوى على الجمع، فهو أعلم بما يصلحك.

‏صيد الخاطر ١٩٠.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

*(وما حُرِّمَ سدًّا للذريعة أُبيح للمصلحة الراجحة).*

إعلام الموقعين (2/ص:161).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "وما أعلم قيل التصديق بالله أو أن صدقوا بالله، و يا أيها النبي صدق بالله، ونحو ذلك *اللهم إلا أن يكون في ذلك شيء لا يحضرني الساعة وما أظنه".*
شرح حديث جبريل، ص ٤١٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ الشاطبيُّ -رحمهُ الله-: 
« يجبُ على كلِّ ناظرٍ في الدليلِ الشرعيِّ مراعاةُ ما فهمَ منه الأوَّلونَ، وما كانوا عليه في العملِ به، فهو أحرى بالصوابِ، وأقومُ في العلمِ والعملِ»، 

وقال أيضًا:
«الحذرَ الحذرَ من مخالفةِ الأولينَ، فلو كانَ ثَمَّ فضلٌ ما، لكانَ الأوَّلونَ أحقَّ بهِ».

انظر

«الموافقات» 
(3/289) 
ط. دار ابن عفان.

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال ابن حزم: ((الْجِهَاد يَنْقَسِم أقساما ثَلَاثَة أَحدهَا الدُّعَاء إِلَى الله عز وَجل بِاللِّسَانِ وَالثَّانِي الْجِهَاد عِنْد الْحَرْب بِالرَّأْيِ وَالتَّدْبِير وَالثَّالِث الْجِهَاد بِالْيَدِ فِي الطعْن وَالضَّرْب)).

"الفصل في الملل والنحل" (107/4).

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال ابن حزم: ((وَقَدْ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ} [المائدة: 2] .
وَلَا بِرَّ أَبَرُّ مِنْ الصَّلَاةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ فَمَنْ دَعَا إلَيْهَا فَفَرْضُ إجَابَتِهِ وَعَوْنِهِ عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى الَّذِي دَعَا إلَيْهِمَا، وَلَا إثْمَ بَعْدَ الْكُفْرِ آثَمُ مِنْ تَعْطِيلِ الصَّلَوَاتِ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ، فَحَرَامٌ عَلَيْنَا أَنْ نُعِينَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ))

"المحلى" (130/3).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الإمام البخاري:

"العلم رزق الله يعطيه من يشاء".

السير ٤٥٦/١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"واللَّه الذي لا إله إلا هو ، ما رأيت ـ وأنا ذو النّفس الملأى بالذّنوب والعيوب ـ أعظم إلانةً للقلب ، واستدراراً للدّمع ، وإحضاراً للخشية ، وأبعث على التّوبة من تلاوة القرآن وسماع القرآن " .

« تفسير ابن باديس»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: "العلم يقوى بالعمل، والعمل يقوى بالعلم".*
الإيمان الأوسط، ص٤٢٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي -رحمه الله-:

*(الشريعةُ كلُّها ترجع إلى قول واحد في فروعها وإن كثر الخلاف، كما أنها في أصولها كذلك).* 

الموافقات (5/ص:59).

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال الإمام ابن حبّان في ( كتاب المجروحين ) مُترجمًا ل ( عبد الله بن جَعْفَر بن نجيح الْمَدِينِيّ ) ، وهو والد ( عليّ بن المديني ) الإمام المشهور :


"وَقد سُئِلَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ عَن أَبِيه ؟


فَقَالَ: اسألوا غَيْرِي، فَقَالَ: سألناك!


فَأَطْرَقَ ثمَّ رفع رَأسه وَقَالَ :


              ((( هَذَا هُوَ الدَّين، أبي ضَعِيف..! ))) 


وقال الخطيب البغداديّ :


( فَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ يُحَابِي فِي الْحَدِيثِ أَبَاهُ، وَلَا أَخَاهُ، وَلَا وَلَدَهُ..!


وَهَذَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْمَدِينِيُّ، وَهُوَ إِمَامُ الْحَدِيثِ فِي عَصْرِهِ، لَا يُرْوَى عَنْهُ حَرْفٌ فِي تَقْوِيَةِ أَبِيهِ، بَلْ يُرْوَى عَنْهُ ضِدُّ ذَلِكَ، فَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى مَا وَفَّقَنَا..! ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي:

"‏ربما مدح بعضُ أربابِ العلم الظالمَ؛ اتقاءً لشرِّه، فالذي نالهم مِن الذل وقلةِ الدِّين أضعافُ ما نالوا مِن الدنيا !".

صيد الخاطر  صـ٤٩٢

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

عن ابن أبي عاصم  قال:"ذهبت كتبي، فلم يبق منها شيء، فأعدت عن ظهر قلبي خمسين ألف حديث، كنت أمر إلى دكان البقال، فكنت أكتب بضوء سراجه، ثم تفكرت أني لم أستأذن صاحب السراج، فذهبت إلى البحر فغسلته، ثم أعدته ثانيا".(سير أعلام النبلاء.433/13).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حديث (من بدا جفا)
قال التوربشتي ت 661 (إنما يؤنس منه الفظاظة والغلظة لقلة اختلاطه بالناس...)
(الميسر في شرح مصابيح السنة 858/3)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏ظل ابو عبد الرحمن السلمي"  يقرئ القرآن في مسجد الكوفة أربعين سنة القرآن، وهو راوي حديث: "خيركم من تعلم ، القرآن وعلمه " عن عثمان رضي الله عنه ، فيحدث به ويقول: وذلك الذي أقعدني مقعدي هذا.


سير أعلام النبلاء ٤|٢٦٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله :

‏من  أراد الاستكثار من فضل الله من الحسنات، فليقل:
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات، فإنّه يُكتب له من الحسنات ما لا يحيط به حصرٌ ولا يتصوّره فكرٌ، وفضل اللّٰه واسع.
تحفة الذّاكرين (٣٨٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الجاحظ في افتتاح كتابه البيان والتبيين:
اللهمّ إنّا نعوذ بك من فتنة القول كما نعوذ بك من فتنة العمل، ونعوذ بك من التكلّف لما لا نُحسن كما نعوذ بك من الُعجب بما نُحسن، ونعوذ بك من السّلاطة والهذر، كما نعوذ بك من العيّ والحصر. وقديما ما تعوذوا بالله من شرهما، وتضرعوا إلى الله في السلامة منهما.
البيان والتبيين ٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"أحرص الأشياء الذباب، وأقنع الأشياء العنكبوت. فجعل الله رزق أقنع الأشياء في أحرص الأشياء، فسبحان اللطيف الخبير."

[حياة الحيوان - الدميري ٢٢٤/ ٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الرازي:

"وما تقرب أحد إلى ربه بشيء أزين عليه من ملازمة العبودية وإظهار الافتقار".

نظم الدرر (١٢/ ٢٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
قوله تعالى:
(نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص) يتناول كل ما قصه الله في كتابه، فهو أحسن مما لم يقصه، ليس المراد أن قصة يوسف أحسن ما قص في القرآن، وأين ما جرى ليوسف مما جرى لموسى ونوح وإبراهيم وغيرهم من الرسل ... فقصصهم [أولو العزم] أحسن من قصة يوسف؛ ولهذا ثناها الله في القرآن، لا سيما قصة موسى. 
قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: 
أحسن أحاديث الأنبياء حديث تكليم الله لموسى

الفتاوى (١٧ / ١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :"

" ليس بفقيهٍ من لم يَعُدَّ البلاء نعمةً ، والرّخاءَ مصيبة " 


سير أعلام النبلاء ٢٦٦/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقد جاء:« لا*تناظر*بكتاب الله ».
قيل: معناه: لا تتكلم به عن الشيء تراه كأنك ترى رجلًا*قد جاء في وقته، فتقول: ( لقد جئت على قدر يا موسى ).

 شرح العمدة | لابن تيمية ٦٥٦/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفرق بين
صبر الإختيار وصبر الاضطرار!:

قال تعالى
(وَرَاوَدَتْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَن نفسه) (23)

هذه المحنة العظيمة
أعظم على يوسف من محنة إخوته،
وصبره عليها أعظم أجرا،
 لأنه صبر اختيار مع وجود الدواعي الكثيرة،
لوقوع الفعل، فقدم محبة الله عليها،
وأما محنته بإخوته،
فصبره صبر اضطرار،
بمنزلة الأمراض والمكاره التي تصيب العبد بغير اختياره وليس له ملجأ إلا الصبر عليها، طائعا أو كارها،

تفسير العلامة السعدي رحمه الله (ص/446)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره لقول الله تعالى:
 (كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ)

قلت: وهذا صحيح لا غبار عليه، كما اتفق في بلاد الأندلس، تركوا الجهاد وجبنوا عن القتال وأكثروا من الفرار، فاستولى العدو على البلاد، وأي بلاد؟! وأسر وقتل وسبى واسترق، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون! ذلك بما قدمت أيدينا وكسبته! أهـ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عن ابنِ عبَّاسٍ أنَّه كان إذا مطرتِ السَّماء يقولُ: يا جاريةُ أخرِجي سِرجي، أخرِجي ثيابي، ويقولُ: {وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً مُبَارَكًا}
 رواه البخاري في الآدب المفرد وصححه الالباني وهو موقوف.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عن خوات بن جبير رضي الله عنه قال: "نوم أول النهار خُرقٌ، وأوسطه خلق، وآخره حمق". 
رواه البخاري في الآدب المفرد وصححه الالباني وهو موقوف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حاتم البُستي:

"وآفة العقل العُجب" .

روضة العقلاء صـ٤٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً }
للحسنات والطاعات آثار محبوبة لذيذة طيبة 
لذتها فوق لذة المعصية بأضعاف يشعر بها من 
 أخلص في الطاعة، وتكون واضحة لمن داوم على الطاعة وأدمنها .
[ ابن القيم ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلاّمة عبدالرحمن المُعَلّمي رحمه الله:

"وللهوى سُلطان عظيم على النّفوس ، فربّما عُرضت الحقيقة البيّنة على النّفس وهي غير مخالفة لهواها فتقبلها ، ثم تُعرض عليها حقيقة مثل تلك في الوضوح أو أَبيَن ولكنها مخالفة لهواها فتردّها".

المجموع ج٢ ص٢٤

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله [الفرقان بين الحق والبطلان] : 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إني تارك فيكم ثَقَلَيْن‏:‏ كتاب اللّه‏"‏ فحض على كتاب اللّه، ثم قال "وعترتي أهل بيتي، أذكركم اللّه في أهل بيتي‏" ثلاثَا‏‏.‏ 
‏ فوصى المسلمين بهم، لم يجعلهم أئمة يرجع المسلمون إليهم، فانتحلت الخوارج كتاب اللّه، وانتحلت الشيعة أهل البيت، وكلاهما غير متبع لما انتحله؛ فإن الخوارج خالفوا السنة التي أمر القرآن باتباعها، وكفروا المؤمنين الذين أمر القرآن بموالاتهم ولهذا تأول سعد بن أبي وقاص فيهم هذه الآية{ ‏‏وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ} [‏البقرة‏:‏26-27‏]‏، وصاروا يتتبعون المتشابه من القرآن فيتأولونه على غير تأويله، من غير معرفة منهم بمعناه، ولا رسوخ في العلم، ولا اتباع للسنة، ولا مراجعة لجماعة المسلمين الذين يفهمون القرآن‏‏.‏ ‏ وأما مخالفة الشيعة لأهل البيت فكثيرة جداً. اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن الجوزي  رحمه الله :

معشر المسلمين : تحصَّنوا من عذاب النار ، وخفِّفوا على ظهوركم ثقل الأوزار ، بكثرة الصلاة على النبي المختار  .

 بستان الواعظين ص٢٨٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
*‏"فإن اللذة والفرحة والسرور وطيب الوقت والنعيم الذي لا يمكن التعبير عنه، إنما هو في معرفة الله سبحانه وتعالى*
 *وتوحيده*
 *والإيمان به*
 *وانفتاح الحقائق الإيمانية والمعارف القرآنية".*
*مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية  جـ٢٨صـ٣١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أقارب الأم لم يقدَّموا في شيء من الأحكام؛ *بل أقارب الأب أولى من أقارب الأم في جميع الأحكام، كذلك في الحضانة.*


جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٣٤٤/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:

✍ «وَأُمَّهَاتُ الْفَضَائِلِ: ‎الْعِلْم و ‎الدِّينُ وَالشَّجَاعَةُ وَالْكَرَمُ». 

 منهاج السنة النبوية (٣٧٩/٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم بن سعد: 

"كان أبي يحتبي، فما يحلُّ حُبوته حتى يختم القرآن"

التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن صـ 68

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أقارب الأم لم يقدَّموا في شيء من الأحكام؛ *بل أقارب الأب أولى من أقارب الأم في جميع الأحكام، كذلك في الحضانة.*
> 
> 
> جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٣٤٤/٢


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الهموم كفارات للذنوب ..!

قال الحكم بن عتيبة:

‏"إذا كثرت ذنوب العبد ، ولم يكن له من العمل ما يكفر ذنوبه، ابتلاه الله بالهم ، يكفر به ذنوبه".

شعب الإيمان للبيهقي  ح 9457

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نهاية من يعين الظالم على مر التاريخ: 

والغالب أنهم يُسلَّطون عليه، فيناله من الألم منهم أضعاف ما ناله من اللذة أولًا بموافقتهم. 

إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم (٢٧٨/٢) طبعة: المكتب الإسلامي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عزالدين بن عبد السلام فى "قواعد الأحكام" (129/1) : (وقد تجوز المعاونة على الإثم والعدوان والفسوق والعصيان لا من جهة كونه معصية، بل من جهة كونه وسيلة إلى مصلحة [وذكر فروعا فقهية ثم قال:]، وليس هذا على التحقيق معاونة على الإثم والعدوان والفسوق والعصيان، وإنما هو إعانة على درء المفاسد؛ فكانت المعاونة على الإثم والعدوان والفسوق والعصيان فيها تبعا لا مقصوداً)أهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن طلق بن حبيب قال :

إن حقوق الله أعظم من أن يقوم بها العباد ، وإن نعم الله أكثر من أن تحصى ، ولكن أصبحوا تائبين و أمسوا تائبين

- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٦٠٢/٤) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن_حجر - رحمه الله تعالى - : 

« لولا الأملُ ما تهنَّى أحدٌ بعيشٍ ولا طابت نفسُهُ أن يَشْرَع في
عملٍ من أعمال الدنيا » .

[ فتح الباري( ١١/٢٣٧)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
*والمُسلم الصّادِق إذا عبد الله بِما شرع فتح الله عَلَيْهِ أنوار الهِدايَة فِي مُدَّة قريبَة* .{الاستقامة ١/‏١٠٠ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏‏العبد إن غير ⁧ المعصية⁩ بالطاعة؛ غير الله عليه العقوبة بالعافية، والذل بالعز.*
(ابن القيم/الداء والدواء).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم - رحمه الله  - :

" كل أملٍ ظَفَرْتَ بهِ فعُقْباه حُزْنٌ ؛ إمَّا بذهابه عنكَ ، وإمَّا بذهابك عنه ، ولا بُدَّ من أحد هٰذَيْن السبيلين إلا العمل لله - عزّ وجلَّ - فعقباه على كلِّ حالٍ سرور في عاجلٍ وآجلٍ " .  

  الأخلاق والسِّير | صـ٧٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏والشحُّ في النساء ،
أغلب من الرجال!

ابن العطار | العدة ٧١٣/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#آدابُ_الصُحبة |️

” ‏احذر مِن صُحبة الفارغ ؛ فإنه يَفتِڪ بوقتِڪ ؛ فالمخالطة تؤثَّر ، والطبعُ سَرَّاق ؛ فاصحَبِ الأخيار “

 •جوامع الآداب للقاسمي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*في جوف الليل تُقضى الحوائج ..!*

قال موسى بن عيسى الموصلي :

" ركبني دين فأتيت بشرا فقلت : قد ركبني دين ، قال : عليك بجوف الليل ، ومضيت إلى أحمد بن حنبل فقلت: ركبني دين ؛ قال : عليك بالسحر ..! "

‏التوكل لأبي يعلى صـ 64

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*سئل سفيان بن عيينة عن غم لا يعرف سببه ؟*

قال :
هو ذنب هممت به في سرك ولم تفعله فجزيت هَـمّاً به .*

فالذنوب لها عقوبات :*
السر بالسر والعلانية بالعلانية .

━❀☆●☆❀━

*المصدر:*
مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ ج 14 _ ص 111

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( *معرفة أصول الأشياء ومبادئها* ومعرفة الدين وأصله وأصل ما تولد فيه من أعظم العلوم نفعا. إذ المرء ما لم *يحط علمًا بحقائق الأشياء* التي يحتاج إليها يبقى في قلبه حسكة!).
مجموع الفتاوى، مج 10، علم السلوك، 368.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم:

"فما نسيتُ وداً لي قط، وإن حنيني إلى كل عهد تقدم لي ليغصني بالطعام ويشرقني بالماء، وقد استراح من لم تكن هذه صفته".

طوق الحمامة صـ٢٠٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جاء رجل إلى الإمام وهيب بن الورد، *فجعل يذكر الزهد*، فقال له وهيب:
*لا تحمل سَعة الإسلام على ضيقة صَدرِك!!*.
الحلية [۱٥۰/٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بعض*الناس*يقول: يا ربِّ! أخافك وأخافُ من لا يخافك. وهذا لا يجوز، بل عليه أن يخاف الله، ولا يخاف من لا يخاف الله، *فإن من لا يخاف الله ظالمٌ من أولياء الشيطان، وهذا قد نهى الله عن أن يُخاف.*

جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٥٨/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو حاتم البُستي رحمه الله:
"العدوُّ العاقل خيرٌ للمرء من الصديق الجاهل"
روضة العقلاء (٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننَّه للناس ولا تكتمونه}

‏قال سفيان ابن عيينة:
‏"من طلب العلم فقد بايع الله عز وجل"
‏⁧‫مفتاح دار السعادة‬⁩(70/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
‏" الله تعالى غفور شكور ، يغفر الكثير من الزلل ، ويشكر اليسير من العمل ".

•••••••

جامع المسائل ،(٤٨/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الذي ينبغي للناس: أن يعتادوا اتباع*السلف*على ما كانوا عليه على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنهم خير القرون وخير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يعدل أحد عن هدي خير الورى وهدي خير القرون إلى ما هو دونه.

مجموع الفتاوى | لابن تيمية ٣٧٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كان يُقال: من أراد العلمَ والسخاءَ والجمالَ فليأت دارَ العباس، كان عبدُ الله أعلم الناس، وعبيدُ الله أسخى الناس، والفضلُ أجمل الناس.*

عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (١٣٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏*باب الوعظ والاقتصاد فيه*

قيل لأنس : ألا تحدثنا ؟ قال : يا بني من يُكثر يُهجر . ( سير أعلام النبلاء ٤٠٣/٣)

قالت أم المؤمنين عائشة لعبيد بن عمير : خفف فإن الذكر ثقيل - تعني إذا وعظت - ( سير أعلام النبلاء ١٥٧/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍️قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله:

 "والحَسَدُ يَكون على المَال والجَاه جميعًا 
كما قَد يكون على الدين والعِلم". 

[جامع المسائل المجموعة الأولى: ٥٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال  ابن تيمية...(رحمه الله تعالى) : 

الإنسان محتاج فقير ، 
وهو مع ذلك مذنبٌ خطَّاء ، 
فلا بد له من ربه الذي يسدُّ مفاقره ، 
ولا يزول فقرُه وفاقتُه إلا بالتوحيد 
وإذا حَصَل مع التوحيد الاستغفار حَصَل غناه وسعادته ، وزال عنه ما يُعذَّب به ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 

[جامع المسائل | ٥٤/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️ قال الإمام ابن القيم   رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

فبين العبد وبين السعادة والفلاح قوة عزيمة ، وصبر
 ساعة ، وشجاعة نفس ،  وثبات قلب ، والفضل بيد
 الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم .

 مدارج السالكين (١٠/٢).✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

الطَّاعة : تجلب للعبد بركاتَ كلِّ شيء ،
والمعصية : تمحق عنه كلَّ بركة  .

[ طريق الهجرتين ، ١ / ٥٣٧ ]

-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو العالية رحمه الله: "إني لأرجو أن لا يهلك عبد بين نعمتين: نعمةٍ يحمد الله عليها وذنبٍ يستغفر الله منه".

- حلية الأولياء (2/219).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✿

قال ابن بطال رحمه الله:

 *أُثر عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أنه كان يدعو لسبعين من أصحابه، يُسمِّيهم بأسمائهم، وهذا العمل علامة على سلامة الصدر* .

•~•~•~•~•~•~•~ 

[ شرح البخاري  ٢ / ٤٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"‏قال الشافعي رحمه الله:"

 من سَامَ نَفَسه فَوق ما يُساوي
ردَّهُ الله تعالى إلى قيمته.


(مناقب الشافعي /١٩٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إذا حَرَم الله الصادقَ خيراً عوضه بخير آخر..!

﴿قَالَ يَٰمُوسَىٰٓ إِنِّى ٱصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ بِرِسَٰلَٰتِى وَبِكَلَٰمِى﴾ 

فلما منعه الله من رؤيته بعد ما كان متشوقاً إليها، أعطاه خيراً كثيراً. 

[السعدي:٣٠٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري:

"يا حُسْنَ عينٍ بكَتْ في جوفِ اللّيل من خشيةِ الله عز وجل".

الزهد لأحمد صـ ٢٨٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"فإذا اضطرب القلب و قلق، فليس له ما يطمئن به سوى ذكر الله".

[مدارج السالكين ٢/ ٤٨٠]

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
(( يَجِبُ الِاحْتِرَازُ مِنْ تَكْفِيرِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا فَإِنَّهُ أَوَّلُ بِدْعَةٍ ظَهَرَتْ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ فَكَفَّرَ أَهْلُهَا الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَاسْتَحَلُّوا دِمَاءَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  )).

"مجموع الفتاوي" (31/13).

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن الشيعة:

((فَأَصْلُ بِدْعَتِهِمْ مَبْنِيَّةٌ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَكْذِيبِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ؛ وَلِهَذَا لَا يُوجَدُ فِي فِرَقِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ الْكَذِبِ أَكْثَرُ مِمَّا يُوجَدُ فِيهِمْ بِخِلَافِ الْخَوَارِجِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُعْرَفُ فِيهِمْ مَنْ يَكْذِبُ. وَالشِّيعَةُ لَا يَكَادُ يُوثَقُ بِرِوَايَةِ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ شُيُوخِهِمْ لِكَثْرَةِ الْكَذِبِ فِيهِمْ؛ وَلِهَذَا أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُمْ أَهْلُ الصَّحِيحِ))

"مجموع الفتاوي" (31/13)

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

((قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي النِّسَاءِ {نَاقِصَاتُ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ} وَقَالَ فِي نُقْصَانِ دِينِهِنَّ: {إنَّهَا إذَا حَاضَتْ لَا تَصُومُ وَلَا تُصَلِّي} وَهَذَا مِمَّا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ فَلَيْسَ هَذَا النَّقْصُ دِينًا لَهَا تُعَاقَبُ عَلَيْهِ لَكِنْ هُوَ نَقْصٌ حَيْثُ لَمْ تُؤْمَرُ بِالْعِبَادَةِ فِي هَذَا الْحَالِ وَالرَّجُلُ كَامِلٌ حَيْثُ أُمِرَ بِالْعِبَادَةِ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنْ أُمِرَ بِطَاعَةِ يَفْعَلُهَا كَانَ أَفْضَلَ مِمَّنْ لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ بِهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَاصِيًا فَهَذَا أَفْضَلُ دِينًا وَإِيمَانًا وَهَذَا الْمَفْضُولُ لَيْسَ بِمُعَاقَبِ وَمَذْمُومٍ فَهَذِهِ زِيَادَةٌ كَزِيَادَةِ الْإِيمَانِ بِالتَّطَوُّعَا  تِ؛ لَكِنَّ هَذِهِ زِيَادَةٌ بِوَاجِبِ فِي حَقِّ شَخْصٍ وَلَيْسَ بِوَاجِبِ فِي حَقِّ شَخْصٍ غَيْرِهِ فَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ لَوْ تَرَكَهَا بِهَذَا لَا يَسْتَحِقُّ الْعِقَابَ بِتَرْكِهَا وَذَاكَ لَا يَسْتَحِقُّ الْعِقَابَ بِتَرْكِهَا وَلَكِنَّ إيمَانَ ذَلِكَ أَكْمَلُ.))

"مجموع الفتاوي" (54/13).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ عَطَاءَ اَلْخَرَسَانِيِ  ّ - رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ:

✍«أَرْحَم مَا يَكُونُ اَلرَّبُّ بِعَبْدِهِ إِذَا دَخَلَ اَلْقَبْرَ وَتَفَرَّقَ اَلنَّاسُ عَنْهُ وَأَهْلَهُ». 

 اَلتَّذْكِرَةُ لِلْقُرْطُبِيِّ (١ /٣٤٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪قال الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي-رحمه الله-:

(لا يعرف الرياء إلا المخلصون) .

[تهذيب الأسماء واللغات (٥٥/١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪قال أبو سُلَيْمَانَ الْوَاسِطِي-رحمه الله-:

(ذِكْرُ النِّعْمَةِ يُورِثُ الْحُبَّ لِلَّهِ) .

[الشكر-لابن أبي الدنيا (١١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عليه الصلاة والسلام...

من الموافقات العجيبة، أن اسم أم النبي ﷺ: آمنة، والقابلة: الشفاء، والحاضنة: بركة، والمرضعة: ثويبة وحليمة السعدية.
وفي هذا يقول الشامي- سبل الهدى والرشاد-:( وينعقد في سلك هذا النظام ما هيأ الله تعالى له ﷺ من أسماء مربيه، ففي الوالدة والقابلة: الأمن والشفاء، وفي اسم الحاضنة: البركة والنماء، وفي مرضعتيه ﷺ: الثواب والحلم والسعد) 403/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" عن الربيع قال: سمعت الحميدي يقول: عن مسلم بن خالد أنه قال للشافعي أفت، يا أبا عبد الله، فقد آن لك أن تفتى، وهو ابن خمس عشرة سنة 


المناقب للبيهقي  ٢٣٨|١

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال سعيد بن العاص رضي الله عنه:
 ”يا بُنيّ، إن المكارم لو كانت سهلة يسيرة لسابقكم إليها اللئام، ولكنها كريهة مُرَّة لا يصبر عليها إلا مَن عرَف فضلها، ورجا ثوابها”
رواه الخرائطي في مكارم الاخلاق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«العلم يدلُّ على الله من أقرب الطرق إليه، فمن سلك طريقه ولم يُعرِّج عنه، وصل إلى الله وإلى الجنَّةِ من أقرب الطُّرق وأسهلها، فسهلت عليه الطرق الموصلة إلى الجنة كلها في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، فلا طريق إلى معرفة الله، وإلى الوصول إلى رضوانه، والفوزِ بقربه، ومجاورته في الآخرة إلا بالعلم النافع»..


[جامع العلوم والحكم، لابن رجب، (٦٤٤)]
ٰ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*إياك أن يغيظك الحق* . 


✍   . قال الإمام ابن حزم - رحمه الله:


«.   لقد طَـالَ هَـمّ من غاظَهُ الحَقُّ.   ».



  الأخلاق و السير ( ٦١ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سعيد بن جبير : « قال لي راهب : يا سعيد ؛ في الفتنة يتبين لك من يعبد الله تعالى ، ومن يعبد الطاغوت » .
‏الشريعة للآجري (٨١) .

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ⁧‫#ابن_تيمية‬⁩ : « وكمائن القلوب ؛ تظهر عند المحن » .
‏مجموع الفتاوى (٢٠/ ٩) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى :

الصلاة على السجادة *بحيث يتحرى المصلى* ذلك : *فلم تكن هذه سنَّة السلف* من المهاجرين والأنصار ومَن بعدهم مِن التابعين لهم بإحسان على عهد رسول الله ، بل كانوا يصلون في مسجده على الأرض *لا يتخذ أحدهم سجادة يختص* بالصلاة عليها ، وقد روي أن عبد الرحمن *بن مهدى لما قدم المدينة بسط سجادة ، فأمر مالك بحبسه فقيل له : إنه عبد الرحمن بن مهدى، فقال : أما علمتَ أن بسط السجادة في مسجدنا بدعة ؟!* اهـ 
مجموع الفتاوى (22 / 163) .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في المجموع (21 /118)
( *ولا كان يصلي على سجادة* بل كان يصلي إماما بجميع المسلمين *يصلي على ما يصلون عليه ويقعد على ما يقعدون عليه لم يكن متميزا عنهم بشيء* يقعد عليه لا سجادة ولا غيره ولكن يسجد *أحيانا على الخميرة* وهي شيء يصنع من الخوص صغير يسجد عليها أحيانا؛ *لأن المسجد لم يكن مفروشا بل كانوا يصلون على الرمل والحصى* وكان أكثر الأوقات يسجد على الأرض حتى يبين الطين في جبهته صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم تسليم)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل للإمام مالك بن أنس :كيف أصبحت ؟ 

فقال : 
" في عمر ينقص ، وذنوب تزيد ".

 طبقات المالكية  ٨٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

اللهُ يحب من عبده أن يفرح بالحسنة إذا عملها، 

وهذا من الفرح بفضل الله، 

حيث وفقه الله لها وأعانه عليها ويسرها له.

 مدارج السالكين (١٠٦/٣).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل} = تدنيس 
{وتكتموا الحق} = تلبيس  
{وأنتم تعلمون}: أن حقَّ الحق تقديس
................
"تفسير القشيري"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال سفيان الثوري :
من لعب بعمره ضيع أيام حرثه ،  ومن ضيع أيام حرثه ندم أيام حصاده .
[حفظ العمر لابن الجوزي ٦٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الفقيه إياس بن معاوية المزني ت122: "أنا أكلم الناس بنصف عقلي، فإذا اختصم إلي اثنان جمعت عقلي كله"
(حلية الأولياء 124/3)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان السلف يتواسون ويقولون لبعضهم إنما هي أيام قلائل والموعد الجنــــــة .

‏ صفة الصفوة (١٢٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(إني امرؤ لا ترهبه بوارق الوعيد؛
ولا تثنيه لوائح التهديد؛
ولا تهوله ألفاظ محفوظةٌ تلوكها الأقلام الذاهلة؛
وتمضغها الأفواه المتلمِّظة؛
وأني مذ خِفتُ الله وحده لم أطوِ قلباً على مخافة أحد من عباده؛ 
وأني مذ فرغت من أن أشرك بالله أحدًا، لم ترعني كلمة أوصف بها سوى الشرك بالله؛
وكل صفة بعد هذه فمصيرها عندي كما قال زيادٌ في خطبته " أن أجعلها دبر أذنيّ وتحت قدميّ إلا أن أكون مبطلا في قول أو فعل، فعندئذ أؤوب إلى الحق صاغرا خاضع العنق لا تأخذني دون ذلك عزة بالإثم ولا يمنعني حياءٌ أو كِبرٌ أن أقرَّ علانيةً بخطأٍ كان مني أو زلل ترديت فيه "") أباطيل وأسمار- 199

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال النووي -رحمه الله-:

( *لو تكرَّر الذنب* مائة مرَّة أو ألف مرَّة أو أكثر! وتاب في كل مرة= قُبلت توبته، وسقطت ذنوبه؛و *لو تـاب عن الجميع توبةً واحدةً بعد جميعها صحَّت توبته!*)
شرح مسلم (17/ص: 57).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*المثبت مقدم على النافي :*

قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله :

( فإذا روى رجلان عن محدث قال أحدهما : رأيته فعل،  وقال الآخر : لم أره فعل،  *فالذي قال قد رأيته فعل فهو شاهد ،  والذي قال : لم يفعل فليس هو بشاهد لأنه لم يحفظ الفعل*) 

كتاب رفع اليدين في الصلاة ص : ( 46_ 47)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةُ ابنُ الجوزي - رحمه الله - :
‏كان حكيم بن حزام يقرأ على معاذ بن جبل، فقيل له:تقرأ على هذا الغلام الخزرجي ؟! 
فقال:
*" إنما أهلكنا التكبر ."*

[كشف المشكل 1/ 63]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العباد آلة، فانظر إلى الذي سلطهم عليك، ولا تنظر إلى فعلهم بك،*تسترح*من الهم والغم.

 جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ١٦٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة القاضي أبو الفضل عياض بن موسى اليحصبي -قدس الله روحه- في كتابه (الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-):

"...المباهاة في الملابس، والتزين بها؛ ليست من خصال الشرف والجلالة، وهي من سمات النساء..."

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> العباد آلة، فانظر إلى الذي سلطهم عليك، ولا تنظر إلى فعلهم بك،*تسترح*من الهم والغم.
> 
>  جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ١٦٨/١


تذكرت قول الله تعالى: (وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ ‏قال الإمام  #ابن_القيم  رحمه الله تعالى :
 الجزع لا يفيد إلا فوات الأَجر وتضاعف المصيبة . 

طريق الهجرتين (٢١٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :*
‏ *‏إنما يظفر الشيطان بالإنسان غالبًا عند : السخط ، و الشهوة  فهناك يصطاده .*

*مدارج السالكين 2/202*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة :
قال العلامة أبو عبد الله ابن الحاج المالكي (ت: ٧٣٧ هـ) رحمه الله تعالى: 

( وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ الْإِمَامُ فِي قِيَام رَمَضَان مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ، وَالْخَيْرِ، وَالدِّيَانَة،ِ بِخِلَافِ مَا يَفْعَلُهُ بَعْضُهُمْ الْيَوْم
 لِأَنَّ الْغَالِبَ مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ إنَّمَا يُقَدِّمُونَ الرَّجُلَ لِحُسْنِ صَوْتِهِ لَا لِحُسْنِ دِينِهِ، وَقَدْ قَالَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الْقَوْمِ يُقَدِّمُونَ الرَّجُلَ لِيُصَلِّيَ بِهِمْ لِحُسْنِ صَوْتِهِ إنَّمَا يُقَدِّمُوهُ لِيُغَنِّيَ لَهُم .)

【المدخل لابن الحاج (٢٩٢/٢)】.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حَيّان التَّوْحِيدِي : 

"أناسٌ مضوا تحت التوهُّم وظنُّوا أنّ الحقّ معهم، وكان الحقّ وراءهم".


قلت(الذهبي): مثلك يا مُعَثَّر، بل أنت حامل لوائهم.

(تاريخ الإسلام)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗـﺎل ﺍﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ تعالى - :

ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺰﻝ ﺗﺄﺗﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺭﻩ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺯﻡ ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﻟﻠﻌﻈﺎﺋﻢ ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻓﺆﺍﺩﻩ ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﻄﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ، ﻭﻛﺘﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺋﺐ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﺟﺎﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻼﺀ .

ﻭﻣﺎ ﻫﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻟﻜﻮﻥ ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻔﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﺠَﻠَﺪ ؛ 
ﻓﺨﻔﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﺑﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻷﺟﺮ ﻭﺗﺴﻬﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻟﺘﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻦ ﺑﻼ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ، ﻭﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺩﻭﻣًﺎ : ﺃﻧﻚ ﻣﺎ ﻣُﻨﻌﺖ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘُﻌﻄﻰ ، ﻭﻻ ﺍﺑﺘﻼﻙ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘُﻌﺎﻓﻰ ، ﻭﻻ ﺍﻣﺘﺤﻨﻚ ﺇﻻ ﻟﺘَﺼﻔﻰ .

الـﻔــﻮﺍﺋــﺪ ص 36

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى :
( *فائدة : احتج من قال بتفضيل الليل على النهار بأن في كل ليلة ساعة إجابة ، كما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة وليس ذلك في النهار سوى يوم الجمعة* .)

" اللمعة في خصائص الجمعة ضمن مجموع رسائل السيوطي"
(ص : ١٣٨)
مكتبة التراث الإسلامي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـــال عــلي بـن أبـي طالــب
            رضـﮯ اللـہ عنــہ : 
• ليس الخير في كثرة مالك وولدك ، ولكن الخير أن يكثر عملك ويعظم حلمك ، فإن أحسنت حمدت الله ، وإن أسأت استغفرته .
• ولا خير في الدنيا إلا لرجلين : رجل أذنب ذنوبًا فهو يتداركها بالتوبة ، ورجل يسارع في الخيرات .
 【التوبة لابن عساكر】 ٣٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال عمر بن الخطاب لشاب: «قد يكون في الرجل عشرة أخلاق، تسعة منهن حسنة وواحدة سيئة، فتفسد الواحدة التسع، فاتَّقِ طيرات الشباب».

” شرح العمدة | لابن تيمية ٢٢/٥ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال النووي رحمه الله : (وعن سفيان الثوري : من بخل بالعلم ابتلي بإحدى ثلاث :أن ينساه ، أويموت ولاينتفع به ، أو تذهب كتبه ).  المجموع شرح المهذب (1/71).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال: "أهل مكة يقولون: أخذ ابن جريج الصلاة من عطاء، وأخذها عطاء من ابن الزبير، وأخذها ابن الزبير من أبي بكر، وأخذها أبو بكر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال عبد الرزاق: ما رأيت أحدًا أحسن صلاة من ابن جريج"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معاذ -رحمه الله- :

 " الليلُ طويل فلا تُقصّره بمنامك، والنهار نقيّ فلا تُدنّسه بآثامك! ".

صفوة الصفوة ٤/٩٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

فمن جاء إلى المسجد أول الناس، وصفَّ في غير الصف الأول ؛ فقد خالف الشريعة.

الفتاوى٢٦٢/٢٢‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :-
 *( من أعظم العبادات سد الفاقات ، وقضاء الحاجات ، ونصر المظلوم ، وإغاثة الملهوف ، والأمر بالمعروف ) .*

【 مجموع الفتاوى (٢٤٣/٢٨) 】..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الجماع عبارة عن الموافقة والمساعدة في أي شيء كان، فإن محمدا- يعني: ابن الحسن-كثيرا ما يقول في كتاب الحجج على أهل المدينة: ألستم جامعتمونا في كذا؟ أي: وافقتمونا، وحكي عن الطحاوي أنه كان يملي على ابنته مسائل يقول في إملائه: ألسنا قد جامعناكم على كذا؟ أولستم قد جامعتمونا على كذا، فتبسمت ابنته يوما من ذلك، فوقع بصره عليها، فقال: ما شأنك؟ فتبسمت مرة أخرى، فأحس الطحاوي أنها ذهبت إلى الجماع المعروف بهذا اللفظ، فقال: أو يفهم من هذا؟ فاحترق غضبا، وقطع الإملاء، ورفع يديه إلى السماء، وقال: اللهم لا أريد حياة بعد هذا فتمنى الموت فمات بعد ذلك من نحو خمسة أيام*


البحر الرائق لابن نجيم 38/4.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة المعلِّمي - رحمه الله:

✍ *«لِكُلِّ مُتَدبِّرٍ في القُرآنِ رِزْقٌ مَقْسُومٌ، ولا يَخِيبُ مِنَ اجْتِنَاءِ ثَمَرَاتِهِ إلاَّ الْمَحرُوم».*

 العبادة (٢ /٥٩٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿وَيُحَذِّرُكُ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم (٧٥۱هــ):

قال الفضل: رأيت أحمد *يقعد بين التراويح ويردد هذا الكلام "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو*".
وجلوس أبي عبدالله للاستراحة؛ لأن القيام سمي تراويح لما يتخلله من الاستراحة بعد كل ترويحة.

بدائع الفوائد [۱۱۰/٤].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله:

وإياك أن تكون ممن يحب أن يُعمل بقوله، وينشر قوله، أو يسمع منه،
وإياك وحب الرياسة، فإن من الناس من تكون الرياسة أحب إليه من الذهب والفضة،
وهو باب لا يبصره إلا البصير من العلماء السماسرة.

الجرح والتعديل ٨٨/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*خطواتك إلى المساجد ذهاباً وإياباً هي عند الله بمكان ..*
*قال تعالى: (وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ ۚ ).*
*قال أنس وابن عباس: وآثارُهُمْ : خُطاهُمْ إلى المَساجِدِ.*
~{تفسير القرطبي ١٥/١٢ }.~

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال *يحيى بن هبيرة* رحمه الله:

‏ "من مكائد الشيطان:
 *تنفيره عباد الله من تدبر القرآن* لعلمه أن الهدى واقع عند ⁧‫التدبر‬⁩، فيقول:
 هذه مخاطرة، حتى يقول الإنسان؛ 
أنا لا أتكلم في ⁧‫القرآن‬⁩ تورعاً!!"
ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ٢٧٣/١]

‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: وقد يكون الرجل من أذكياء الناس وأحدّهم نظرًا؛ ويُعميه الله عن أظهر الأشياء، وقد يكون من أبْلَد الناس وأضعفهم نظرا ويهديه لما اختُلف فيه من الحق بإذنه، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا به فمن اتّكل على نظره واستدلاله؛ أو عقله ومعرفته خُذل. 
درء تعارض العقل والنقل ٣٤/٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِين :

"الْعَشْرُ الْأَوْسَطُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ الْعَشْرِ الْأُوَلِ، وَالْعَشْرُ الْأخِيرُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ الْعَشْرِ الْأَوْسَطِ، تَجِدُونَ أَيْضًا أَنَّ هَذَا فِي الْغَالِبِ مُطَّرِدٌ، أَنَّ الْأَوْقَاتَ الْفَاضِلَة آخِرُهَا أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَوَّلِهَا، يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ عَصْرُهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَوَّلِهِ، وَيَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ عَصْرُهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَوَّلِهِ، وَالْحِكْمَةُ فِي هَذَا وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ: أَنَّ النُّفُوسَ إذَا بَدَأَتْ بِالْعَمَل كَلَّتْ وَمَلَّتْ فَرُغِّبَتْ بِفَضْلِ آخِرِ الْأَوْقَاتِ عَلَى أَوَّلِهَا حَتَّى تَنْشَطَ عَلَى آخِرِ الوَقْتِ فَتَعْمَلَ الْعَمَلَ الصَّالِحِ".

[اللِّقَاء الشَّهْرِي (71)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

| قطرة الماء تثقب الحجر ، لا بالعنف و لكن بتواصل . السقوط |

 ابن حزم الأندلسي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد خليل هراس رحمه الله :

‏” ... فاصبر يا أخا الحق قليلا ، ولا تجزع من قلة الأعوان وكثرة الأعداء ، فإنما هي أيام قليلة وينقضي العمر ، واعلم أن ما تلقاه في هذه الدنيا من بلاء ، وما تقاسيه من أذى الجهلاء ، إنما هو في مرضاة ربك ، ...
فلا يكن أهل الباطل أصبر على باطلهم منك على حقك ، فإن القوم مثلك يألمون كما تألم ويصبرون ، لكن في طاعة الشيطان ، فاجعل صبرك أنت في طاعة الرحمن “

‏[ شرح النونية (٦٠٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✳️ قال ابن رجب رحمه الله: 

*«إن سفر الآخرة يُقطع بسَير القلوب، لا بسير الأبدان»*


المحجة في سير الدلجة ص٥٢
ٰ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله:

*متى يصلح  من لا يصلح في رمضان ؟؟؟*
*متى يصح من كان فيه من داء الجهالة والغفلة مرضان ؟؟؟*

*كل ما لا يثمر من الأشجار في أوان الثمار ، فإنه يقطع ثم يوقد في النار ..* ~لطائف المعارف (٢٦١)~

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إبراهيم بن أدهم - رحمه الله -:

 *قِلّة الحرص والطمع: تورث الصدق والورع، وكثرة الحرص والطمع: تكثر الغمّ والجزع.* 


~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.

الزهد الكبير للبيهقي (ص٨٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة المعلمي -رحمه الله- :

إن تَضعيفَ قَول العَالم لا يَلزم مِنه الطعن عليه ، ولا إسَاءَة الأدَب في حَقِّه ولا انتِهَاكَ حُرْمتِه! .

[¡آثار المعلمي : ( ٤١٩/٢٤ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي – رحمه الله - : 
" ومتى *رفع صوته رفعاً يَخشى على نفسه الضرر* منه كره ، وقد قال عمر لأبي محذورة لما سمعه يؤذن بمكة 
" *أما خشيتَ أن ينشق مريطاؤك ؟!* " .
ذكره أبو عبيد وغيره ، وهي ما بين السرة والعانة ، قاله أبو عبيد والأكثرون ، وقيل : ما بين الصدر والعانة " 
فتح الباري ( 3 / 438 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - : 
"العقلاء قاطبة متفقون على استحسان إتعاب النفوس في تحصيل كمالاتها، وكل من كان أتعب في تحصيل ذلك كان أحسن حالًا  وأرفع قدرًا".

شفاء العليل 225

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *الدِّين كله في قوله تعالى :  { فاستقم كما أُمرت }*


[ طريق الهجرتين (١١٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال بعضُ السلف: 

ما نزل من السَّماء أعزّ من التوفيق، ولا صعد من الأرض أعزّ من الإخلاص.

التحبير شرح التحرير (٦٢/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تغليب القياس على الأثر، مذهب مهجور عند المالكية. 

ابن رشد، بداية المجتهد ١٧١/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - ‏قال الهيتمي رحمه الله :

"وكلّ من رأيته؛
سيّء الظّنّ بالنّاس
طالبا لإظهار معايبهم،
فاعلم أنّ ذلك
لخبث باطنه وسوء طويّته.

[الزواجر (1/ 143)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال العلامة ابن باز - رحمه الله : 

" القلوب الخالية من العلوم النافعة تتقبل كل شيء، ويعلق بها كل باطل، إلا من رحم الله ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال إبراهيم الخواص رحمه الله:

 على قدر إعزاز المرء لأمر الله يلبسه الله من عزه، ويقيم له العز في قلوب المؤمنين.

 [صفة الصفوة 4/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

البضاعة المباعة لا تردّ ولا تستبدل : 

• - عبارة تعلنها بعض المحلات ، وهذا على عمومه شرط باطل، فإن من حقّ المشتري إذا وجد بالسلعة عيبا أن يردّها فيستبدلها أو يسترجع الثمن كاملا ، ولا يحقّ للبائع إسقاط حقّ المشتري بمثل هذه العبارات

[فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ( ١٩٧ / ١٣ )]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - عن أبي بكر بن عياش رحمه الله قال:

 من قام من الليل لم يأت فاحشة، ألا تسمع إلى قول الله {إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون} 

[موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا 1/ 324].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

"المعاصي في الأيام و الأمكنة المعظمة يُغلظ عقابها بقدر فضيلة الزمان و المكان"

(الفتاوى الكبرى 412/3)
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام #ابن_تيمية رحمه الله :

  وأهل #البدعة شنئوا ما جاء به الرسول ﷺ فكان لهم نصيب من قوله:﴿إِنَّ شانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبتَرُ﴾.

#فالحذر #الحذر أيها الرجل من أن تكره شيئا مما جاء به الرسول ﷺ أو ترده لأجل هواك أو انتصارا لمذهبك أو لشيخك أو لأجل اشتغالك بالشهوات أو بالدنيا.

  مجموع الفتاوى (١٦/٥٢٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبن القيم :

*((أنفع الدعاء)) : طلب العون على مرضاته, وأفضل المواهب: إسعافه بهذا المطلوب*
*وجميع الأدعية المأثورة مدارها على هذا, وعلى دفع ما يضادّه، وعلى تكميله، وتيسير أسبابه فتأملها ..*

~مدارج السالكين ١/٧٨~

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عطاء:

"مثل المعتكف كرجل له حاجة إلى عظيم، فيجلس على بابه يقول: لا أبرح حتى تقضي حاجتي، والمعتكف يجلس في بيت الله يقول: لا أبرح حتى يغفر لي". 

المبسوط 115/3

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻭﺯﺍعي رحمه الله :
*( ﺇﻥ من الناس من يحب الثناء عليه ﻭﻣﺎ يساوي عندالله جناح بعوضة )*

ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻴﺔ (٢٥٥/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قـال شيـخ الإسـلام رحمه الله :*

*️الـباطل لا يَظهـر* *لِـكَثير مِن الـناس* *أنـه باطـل ؛*
 *لِـما فـيه مـن الـشبهة .*
*
*[درء الـتعـارض ١٧٠/٧]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله- : 

*" إنََ الإنسانَ إذا قرأ القُرآن ًوَتدبَّره، كان ذلك من أقوى الأسبابِ المانعةِ له من المعاصي أو بعضِها ". *

مجموع الفتاوى ( ٢٠ / ١٢٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله:*

*والعجب من ذي عقل سليم يستوحي من هو ميت، و يستغيث به.*
*ولا يستغيث بالحي الذي لا يموت.*
 الفتاوى 1/126*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقَلَّ مَن تقدَّم في عِلمٍ من العلوم إلا بمعرفةِ الأدب ومقاييس العربية والنحو، وما حَدَثتِ البِدَع والأهواء المُضِلَّة إلا من الجهل بلغة العرب.

سمعتُ الشيخ أحمد بن أبي منصور المقرئ رحمه الله يقول بسنده إلى الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: عامَّةُ مَن تزندَق بالعراق لجهلهم بالعربية ولغات العرب.

الإمام الواحدي تــ٤٦٨هــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(*من ورّخ مؤمناً فكأنما أحياه، ومن قرأ تاريخه فكأنما زاره*)
الإعلان للسخاوي ص٢٨
طبعة دمشق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

( *الآراء و الخطأ في الرأي من إلقاء الشيطان ،  ولو كان صاحبها مجتهداً معذورا ،  كما قال غير واحد من الصحابة كأبي بكر،  وابن مسعود،  في بعض المسائل : " أقول فيها برأيي ،  فإن يكن صوابا فمن الله ،  وإن يكن خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان والله ورسوله بريئ منه "* ) 


*الرد على المنطقيين :  ( 508)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( اللهم إنّك عفو تحب العفو فاعفُ عنّا )

لماذا طلب العفو في ليلة القدر ..؟


 قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :

( وإنما أمر بسؤال العفو في ليلة القدر ؛ بعد الاجتهاد في الأعمال فيها وفي ليالي العشر :

 لأن العارفين يجتهدون في الأعمال ثم لا يرون لأنفسهم عملًا صالحًا ، ولا حالًا ولا مقالًا  ؛ فيرجعون إلى سؤال العفو ؛ كحال المذنب المُقَصّر ) .

من كتاب لطائف المعارف : (٢٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الأعرج: ما أَدركتُ النَّاسَ إِلَّا وهم يَلْعَنُون الكفرةَ فِي رمضان.*

رواه مالك (١١٥/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يرى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله أن علامات ليلة القدر لا يلزم أن ترى في جميع الأرض، فقد تكون في بلد دون بلد.

سلسلة الهدى والنور، شريط679.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
‏قال أبو الدرداء : 
ما تصدق رجل بصدقة أفضل من موعظة يعظ بها جماعة فيتفرقون و قد نفعهم الله بها

 مجموع الفتاوى  ٢١٢/١٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

 " فإن الأعمال لا تتفاضل بالكثرة وإنما تتفاضل بما يحصل في القلوب حال العمل ".

 مجموع الفتاوى ٢٨٢/٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :
( حصول النصر وغيرُه من أنواع النعيم لطائفة أو شخص لا ينافي ما يقع في خلال ذلك من قتل بعضهم وجرحه ومن أنواع الأذى، وذلك أن الخلق كلهم يموتون فليس في قتل الشهداء مصيبة زائدة على ما هو معتاد لبني آدم، فمن عد القتل في سبيل الله مصيبة مختصة بالجهاد كان من أجهل الناس.
بل الفتن التي تكون بين الكفار وتكون بين المختلفين من أهل القبلة، ليس مما يختص بالقتال، فإن الموت يعرض لبني آدم بأسباب عامة، وهي المصائب التي تعرض لبني آدم من مرض بطاعون وغيره، ومن جوع وغيره ، وبأسباب خاصة، فالذين يعتادون القتال لا يصيبهم أكثر مما يصيب من لا يقاتل، بل الأمر بالعكس، كما قد جربه الناس ). .
قاعدة في المحبة (ص149).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم في " المحلى " ( 10 / 146 ) :

"  وكل رأي زادنا شيئا في الدين لم يأت به أمر الله تعالى فنحن نرغب عن ذلك الرأي ونقذفه في الحش ؛ لأنه شرع في الدين لم يأذن به الله عز وجل . " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قَـال الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي - رحمه الله تعالى - :

« ولا تبال بكثرة خصومك ، ولا بِقِدَم زمانهم ، ولا بتعظيم الناس إياهم ، ولا بعدّتهم ، فالحق أكثر منهم ، وأقدم ، وأعز عند كل أحد وأولى بالتعظيم »

*[ التقريب لحد المنطق  صـ ١٩٤ـ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ
رحمه الله :
( ... وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ *أَهْلَ الْمَذَاهِبِ* كَالْحَنَفِيَّة  ِ وَالْمَالِكِيَّ  ةِ وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  َةِ *دِينُهُمْ وَاحِدٌ* ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ *أَطَاعَ* اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِنْهُمْ *بِحَسَبِ وُسْعِهِ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا سَعِيدًا بِاتِّفَاقِ* الْمُسْلِمِينَ!!  ) .

مجموع الفتاوى( ٤٦٢/٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

"*وأرباب العزائم والبصائر أشد ما يكونون استغفاراً عُقيب الطاعات؛ لشهودهم تقصيرهم فيها، وترك القيام لله بها كما يليق بجلاله وكبريائه*".

مدارج السالكين١/ ١٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"اﻟﻤﺴﺘﻜﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ اﻟﺤﻖ ﻳﺒﺘﻠﻰ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﻘﻴﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﺒﺎﻃﻞ".*

مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية (٧ / ٦٢٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال البيهقي:
(وليس من الإنصاف أن يذكر من أقاويل السلف ما يوافق مذهبه، ويترك ما يخالفه، ثم يدعي الإجماع لنفسه، ويشنع على غيره بخرق الإجماع في مسألة معروفة مشهورة بما فيها من الاختلاف منذ عصر الصحابة إلى يومنا هذا)
القراءة خلف الإمام، ص209.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ الموفّقُ ابنُ قدامة رحمه اللهُ تبارك و تعالىٰ: 

"فإنّني إذا كنتُ مع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في حزبهِ مُتّبعاً لسنّتهِ،ما أُبالي مَنْ خالفني، ولا مَنْ خالف فيّ، ولا أَستوحشُ لفراقِ مَنْ فارقني. 

وإنّي لمُعتقدٌ ‏أنّ الخَلقَ كُلّهم لو خالفوا السُّنّة وتركوها، و عَادَوني مِنْ أجلها؛ لَمَا ازْددتُ لها إلْا لُزُوماً، و لا بِها إلّا اغتباطاً، إنْ وفّقني اللهُ لذلك". 

[ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب٣/ ٣٢٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل للإمام الشافعي : أوصني.
فقال الشافعي : إن الله خلقك حرًا، فكن حرًا كما خلقك.


[ مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي ١٩٧/٢ ] 
[ تهذيب الأسماء واللغات ٥٧/١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏و هكذا كثير من الناس يسمع منك ويرى من المحاسن أضعاف أضعاف المساوىء فلا يحفظها ، ولا ينقلها ، ولا تناسبه. فإذا رأى سقطة أو كلمة عوراء وجد بغيته وما يناسبها فَجَعَلَهَا فاكهتَه وَنقلَه.

مدارج السالكين (٤٠٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

ليس في الدنيا أكثر ولا أعظم خيراً من قلب المؤمن. 




مجموع الفتاوى ( 16 / 294) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه:

ﻟﻘﻨﻮا ﺃﻣﻮاﺗﻜﻢ ﻻ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﺈﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻬﺪﻡ اﻟﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎ، ﻓﻘﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ: 
*ﻛﻴﻒ اﻟﺤﻲ؟ ﻗﺎﻝ: ﻫﻲ ﺃﻫﺪﻡ ﻭﺃﻫﺪﻡ*.

مصنف عبدالرزاق (٦٠٤٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"فإن مَحاسِنَ المَناظِرِ لَذَّةٌ لِلنّاظِرِينَ قالَ تَعالى ﴿ولَكم فِيها جَمالٌ حِينَ تُرِيحُونَ وحِينَ تَسْرَحُونَ﴾"

[التحرير والتنوير]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رسول الله ﷺ قال :

*ما أُعْطِيَ أحَدٌ عَطَاءً خَيْرًا وأَوْسَعَ مِنَ الصَّبْرِ .*

 [صحيح البخاري (١٤٦٩)]. 

قــال الإمــام إبـن القـيــم
            رحمـہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ : 

*▪أكــثر أســقام البــدن والقــلب، إنما تنــشأ عن عــدم الصــبر*

 *▪فــما حفــظت القــلوب والأبــدان والأرواح بمـثل الصــبر*

*▪فـهو الفـاروق الأكـبر ، والتـريـاق الأعـظم .*

 【 زاد الـمــعاد 】 ٤/٣٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله - :

*《 جوهر المرء في ثلاث :*
 *كتمان الفقر : حتى يظن الناس من عفتك أنك غني ، وكتمان الغضب : حتى يظن الناس أنك راض ، وكتمان الشدة : حتى يظن الناس أنك متنعم 》.*

 |[ مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي (188/2) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابنُ حزم: ومن أراد أن يتزوج امرأة حرة أو أمة: فله أن ينظر منها متغفلًا وغير متغفل إلى ما بطن منها وما ظهر.*

المحلى (11/219).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية (٧٢٨هــ):
ﻭاﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻗﺪ ﻓﺎﻭﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ *ﻓﻲ ﻗﻮﻯ اﻷﺫﻫﺎﻥ* ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﺎﻭﺕ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻮﻯ اﻷﺑﺪاﻥ.
الفتاوى [٢٣٣/٣٥].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مدارج السالكين 3/521

قال ابن القيم : والكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان يريد بها أحدهما أعظم الباطل ويريد بها الآخر محض الحق والاعتبار بطريقة القائل وسيرته ومذهبه وما يدعو إليه ويناظر عليه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإمام ابن_القيم رحمه الله


الرزق والأجل قرينان فما دام

 الأجل باقيا كان الرزق آتيا


    الفوائد 72

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: *وليعلم أن المؤمن تجب موالاته وإن ظلمك واعتدى عليك، والكافر تجب معاداته وإن أعطاك وأحسن إليك*.

مجموع الفتاوى: (209/28)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏أئمة البدع و الأهواء* 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 رحمه الله :

"يسقون الناس شراب الكفر و الإلحاد في آنية أنبياء الله و أوليائه،
 و يلبسون ثياب المجاهدين في سبيل الله و هم في الباطن من المحاربين لله و رسوله ،
 و يظهرون كلام الكفار و المنافقين في قوالب ألفاظ أولياء الله المحققين ".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢صـ٣٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شمس الدين (ومع تبحر ابن الجوزي في العلوم وكثرة اطلاعه وسعة دائرته لم يكن مبرزا في علم من العلوم وذلك شأن كل من فرق نفسه في بحور العلوم) الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي ١٨/١١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي:

"أكثر فساد القلب من تخليط العين"

المدهش صـ543

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

‏"إن العبد ليشتد فرحه يوم القيامة بما له عند الناس من الحقوق في المال والنفس والعرض 

فالعاقل يعدّ هذا ذخراً ليوم الفقر والحاجة ولا يبطله بالانتقام الذي لا يجدي عليه شيئاً"

مدارج السالكين 306/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

والمنافقون كثيرون في كل زمان. 

ابن تيمية، مجموع الفتاوى (١٠٥/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال محمد بن سيرين رحمه الله :
 " *ظُلْمًا* لِأَخِيكَ أَنْ *تَذْكُرَ* فِيهِ *أَسْوَأَ مَا تَعْلَمُ* مِنْهُ ، وَ *تَكْتُمَ خَيْرَهُ!!!* "
 الزهد لوكيع (٤٥٦) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال رجلٌ للإمام الشافعيّ: أوصني، فقال الشافعيُّ: إنّ الله خلقك حرًّا، فكن حرًّا كما خلقك.*

مناقب الشافعي (١٩٧/٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(من قواعد الصحبة).
قال رجاء بن حيوة:
(من لم يؤاخِ إلا من *لا عيب فيه*= قلَّ صديقه، ومن *عاتب إخوانه على كل* ذنب= كثر أعداؤه!!).

تاريخ دمشق [۱۰٥/۱٨].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن الوزير رحمه الله: 《 من لم يكن منطقي الذهن، لم يكن منطقي الفن، والذي يدل على ذلك أن الجمّ الغفير يشتركون في طلب العلم، وبذل الجهد، فلا يُنتفع إلا بالقليل، ولا يتميز عن الأقران إلا الأفراد 》.
[ العواصم: ٢ / ٣٩٥ ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وكان طاووس رحمه الله يجلس في البيت، فقيل له: لم تجلس في البيت؟
قال: حيف الأئمة، وفساد الناس. [موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا 7/ 541].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لسفيان بن عيينة: ما بال أهل الأهواء لهم محبة شديدة لأهوائهم؟ فقال: أنسيت قوله تعالى: (وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم). 

الفتاوى لابن تيمية (١٧٠/١٠) 

أي: أُشربَ في قلوبهم حبُّ عبادة العجل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ إِيَاسٌ : 
كُلُّ رَجُلٍ لَا يَعْرِفُ *عَيْبَ نَفْسِهِ*
 فَهُوَ أَحْمَقُ!! .
فَقِيلَ لَهُ :فَمَا عَيْبُكَ ؟ 
قَالَ :كَثْرَةُ الْكَلَامِ .

البداية والنهاية، لا بن كثير ١٢٦/١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى 

كانوا السلف يُسمون الشكر: الحافظ، الجالب. 
لأنه يحفظ النعم الموجودة، و يجلب النعم المفقودة."


 عدة الصابرين ( 1/120 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏في قول النبي ﷺ :(اللهم منزل الكتاب، سريع الحساب) من الفقه:
جواز الدعاء بالسجع، إذا لم يكن مُتكلّفًا، مصنوعًا بفكرةٍ وشغل بالٍ بتهيئته، فيضعف بذلك تحقيق نية الدّاعي، فلذلك كُره السجع في الدعاء، وأما إذا تكلّم به طبعًا، فهو من الحسن الفصيح.

ابن دحية الكلبي في التنوير (ص:558).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

" إن اللَّذّةَ و الفرحةَ و طيبَ الوقتِ، و النَّعيـمَ الـذّي لا يمكنُ التَّعبيرُ عـنه، إنّما هــو فـي: معـرفةِ اللهِ سبـحانه و تعـالى، و توحـيده، و الإيمانِ بـه، و انفـتاحِ الحقـائقِ الإيمـانية، و الـمعارف الـقرآنيّة ".

[مجموع الفـتاوى (٢٨ / ٣١)]

----------


## ابو عائشة وعمر

​ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﺋﺪ - 3/751

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :

فكُلّ من خالفَ طريق الأنبياء ، لا بُدَّ له من الكَذب و الظُلم ؛ إمَّا عمدًا ، و إمَّا جهلًا .

 النبوات  ٢ / ١٠٧٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تطمعُ في الجنة بعمل أهل النار ؟ وترجو الخيرَ بأفعالِ الأشرارِ ؟ وتروم قبولَ التوبة مع الإصرار ؟!.

 نسيم السَّحر لابن الجوزي (٩٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فائدة: آية واحدة جمعت بين الناسخ والمنسوخ في موضوع الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر *


 قال ابن حزم (ت٤٥٦هـ) في الناسخ والمنسوخ (١/ ٣٦):

(( قوله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم …} الآية نسخ آخرها أولها،

▫️والناسخ منهما قوله تعالى: {إذا اهتديتم}، والهدى ههنا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،

*وليس في كتاب الله آية جمعت الناسخ والمنسوخ إلا هذه الآية )).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

‏"و ما أكثر ما تفعل النفوس ما تهواه ظانة أنها تفعله طاعة لله".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٨صـ٢٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ‎ابن باز رحمه الله : 

"فمن آمن بالله ، واتقى الشرك والظلم حصل له الأمن في الدنيا والآخرة ، والهداية في الدنيا والآخرة".

《حديث الصباح ص١٦١》.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال #ابن_الجوزي  رحمه الله:*

*يَا هذا! لا نَومَ أثقَلُ من الغَفلة، ولا رِقَّ أملَكَ من الشَّهوة، ولا مصيبة كَموتِ القلب، ولا نَذيرُ أبلغُ من الشَّيب.*

التبصرة ( ٣٢٠/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ثابت البناني : 

"طوبى لمن ذكر ساعة الموت ، وما أكثر عبد ذكر الموت إلا رؤي ذلك في عمله".

حلية الأولياء (٣٢٦/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن أبي العيش رحمه الله:
*"السكوت عن السّفيه جواب، والإعراض عنه عقاب، ومُباعدته ثواب."*
التذكرة في قبول المعذرة، ص١١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

القـرابـة الدينيـة
أعظـــــم من القـرابة الطينية
والقرب بين القلوب والأرواح
أعظم من القرب بين الأبـدان.

منهاج السنة (٧٨/٧)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن تيمية رحمة الله تعالى: 


"وَكُلَّمَا قَوِيَ التَّوْحِيدُ فِي قَلْبِ الْعَبْدِ قَوِيَ إيمَانُهُ وَطُمَأْنِينَتُ  هُ وَتَوَكُّلُهُ وَيَقِينُهُ"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله-:

في تفسير قول الله تعالى:
{ إِذ نادىٰ ربّه نداء خفيّا }

"و النّداء الخفيّ أعظم في الأدب،
لأنّ الأصوات لا تُرفع عند الملوك ."

مجموع الفتاوى، ١٦/١٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحذر من مخالفة فهم الصحابة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*«من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب و السنة بدون أن يقتدي بالصحابة و يتبع غير سبيلهم فهو من أهل البدع»*

 مختصر الفتاوى(٥٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

فإن في الإستخارة من البركة
 ما لا يحيط به إلا الله .

[مجموع الفتاوى( 10 / 663)].

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمة الله: 

 "فَمَنْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِهِ رِيَاسَةٌ لِمَخْلُوقِ فَفِيهِ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّتِهِ بِحَسَبِ ذَلِكَ" [مجموع الفتاوي ج28 ص36]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشرك غالب على النصارى والكبر غالب على اليهود. 

ابن تيمية، الفتاوى (١٩٨/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان الثوري :

السلامة في أن لا تحب أن تُعرف .

- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٥٨/٧) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان الثوري  رحمه الله:

بلغنا والله أعلم،

"أن أكثر ما يجد المؤمن يوم القيامة في كتابه من الحسنات، الهم والحزن ."

 الحلية 50/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*أستاذ في المعاصي‼️* .


قال ابن الجوزي:

«تَدعِي العَجز عَن الطّاعَة وفِي المعاصِي أستاذ».

 المدهش (١ /٣٤٧).




 *إياك والخيانة* . 


قال ذو النون:

 «مَنْ خَانَ اللَّهَ فِي السِّرِّ هَتَكَ اللَّهُ 
سِتْرَهُ فِي الْعَلَانِيَةِ»  .

. الداء والدواء (١٤٣).




 *لو طهرت قلوبنا... ‼️* 


  . ‏قال عثمان بن عفان - رضي الله عنه:


 «لو طهرت قلوبنا لما شبعت من كلام الله». 


الداء والدواء (٥٧٣).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم] :* 
*لأن فساد الدين إما أن يقع بالاعتقاد الباطل، والتكلم به، أو يقع في العمل بخلاف الاعتقاد الحق**.*
*والأول**:* *هو البدع ونحوها**.* *والثاني**:* *فسق الأعمال ونحوها* *.*
*الأول**:* *من جهة الشبهات**.* *والثاني**:* *من جهة الشهوات**.*
*ولهذا كان السلف يقولون**:* *احذروا من الناس صنفين: صاحب هوى قد فتنه هواه، وصاحب دنيا أعمته دنياه**.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم:

‏"لقد كيدت ملة الإسلام من كل وجه، ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره".

‏المحلى بالاثار ٢٩٢/١٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ #سفيان_الثوري -رحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تعالَىٰ-:

"ما استعدَّ لِلمَوتِ مَن ظنَّ أنَّهُ يعيشُ غدًا. 

والطَّاعاتُ تتفرَّعُ مِن ذِكرِ المَوتِ، والمعاصي تتفرَّعُ مِن نِسيانِهِ".

 "تَنبيهُ المغترِّين" (ص٤٠).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام رحمة الله: 
"فإن للكفر والمعاصي من الالام العاجلة الدائمة ما الله به عليم, ولهذا تجد هؤلا لا يطيّبون عيشهم إلا بما يزيل العقل,
 ويلهي القلب, ومن تناول المسكر, أو رؤية ملهِ, أو سماع مطرب, ونحو ذلك".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله :
فإذا أوقع الله سبحانه الوحشة بينك وبين الخلق، فإنما يصرفُك إليه، ويندبُك إلى التعلق به، فاحمد إساءتَهُم إليك، فإنهم لو أحسنوا معك الصنيع لقطعوك عنه؛ لأنك ابن لقمة وابن كلمة طيبة؛ أدنى شيء يقتطعك إليهم .
- الآداب الشرعية:٣ / ٥٨٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

*( وشرائع الرب تعالى كلها حكم ومصالح وعدل ورحمة ، وإنما العبث والجور والشدة في خلافها ) .*

  إعلام الموقعين (231 / 5)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى-:

(فما أشدها من حسرة، وأعظمها من غبنة، على من أفنى أوقاته في طلب العلم، ثم يخرج من الدنيا وما فهم حقائق القرآن، ولا باشر قلبه أسراره ومعانيه).

بدائع الفوائد (١٩٤/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تطمعنَّ في الخلاص مع عدم الإخلاص في الطاعات، ولا تُؤَمِّلَنَّ النجاة وأنت مقيم على الموبقات.. ﴿ أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَن نَّجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَات..﴾.

التبصرة لـ ابن الجوزي (٤٢/١)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله:
"أن الشرائع أغذية القلوب، فمتى اغتذت القلوب بالبدع لم يبق فيها فضل للسنن، فتكون بمنزلة من اغتذى بالطعام الخبيث".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشعبي رحمه الله : -

" أحذركم الرافضة،
فإنهم  لم يدخلوا الإسلام رغبةً ولا رهبةً،
ولكن مقتاً لأهل الإسلام " .

[ السنة للخلال  (٤٩٦/٣) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رسول الله ﷺ : (لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا، ولبكيتم كثيرا) صحيح البخاري


قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : (والمراد بالعلم هنا ما يتعلق بعظمة الله، وانتقامه ممَّن يعصيه، والأهوال التي تقع عند النزع ، والموت ، وفي القبر ، ويوم القيامة، ومناسبة كثرة البكاء وقلة الضحك في هذا المقام واضحة ، ((والمراد به التخويف)) انتهى / فتح الباري (11/319)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لم يقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده إلا واحدًا،
‏وهو أُبيّ بن خلف، قتلَه يومَ أُحُد.


‏جامع المسائل  لابن تيمية ٢٤٧/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمة الله [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: ص445 ] :
"وليس على المؤمن ولا له أن يطالب الرسل بتبيين وجوه المصالح والمفاسد وإنما عليه طاعتهم. قال الله تعالى: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه) [النساء: 64]  وقال (مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ) [النساء: 80]  وإنما حقوق الأنبياء في تعزيرهم وتوقيرهم، ومحبتهم محبة مقدمة على النفس والأهل والمال وإيثار طاعتهم ومتابعة سنتهم، ونحو ذلك من الحقوق التي من قام بها لم يقم بعبادتهم والإشراك بهم، كما أن عامة من يشرك بهم شركا أكبر أو أصغر يترك ما يجب عليه من طاعتهم، بقدر ما ابتدعه من الإشراك بهم".

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: 459] :
"لهذا كانت طريقة الأنبياء عليهم السلام، أنهم يأمرون الخلق بما فيه صلاحهم، وينهونهم عما فيه فسادهم، ولا يشغلونهم بالكلام في أسباب الكائنات كما تفعل المتفلسفة، فإن ذلك كثير التعب، قليل الفائدة، أو موجب للضرر.
ومثال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثال طبيب دخل على مريض، فرأى مرضه فعلمه، فقال له: اشرب كذا، واجتنب كذا. ففعل ذلك، فحصل غرضه من الشفاء.
والمتفلسف قد يطول معه الكلام في سبب ذلك المرض، وصفته، وذمه وذم ما أوجبه. ولو قال له المريض: فما الذي يشفيني منه؟ لم يكن له بذلك علم تام.
والكلام في بيان تأثير بعض هذه الأسباب قد يكون فيه فتنة لمن ضعف عقله ودينه، بحيث تختطف عقله فيتأله إذا لم يرزق من العلم والإيمان ما يوجب له الهدى واليقين."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.     ‏ *عظمة شريعة الإسلام* 


قال شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

 "ما من باب يحتاج الناس إليه، إلا و قد فتحه الشارع لهم". 

الفتاوى الكبرى جـ٦صـ٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :
《 مجالس العقلاء تزيد في العقل!!! ، ومجالس الجاهلين تزيد في الجهل ، ومخالطـة المساكين تُذهب الكبْر 》.


|[ التذكرة في الوعظ (١٤٥) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ‏قال الفُضَيل بن عياض - رحمه الله - :


《 لا تُؤَاخِ إِنسَانًا إِذَا غَضِبَ كَذَبَ عَلَيكَ !!! 》.


|[ شُعَب الإيمَان (٩٠٥٠ ) ]|

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ● قال الإمام ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :
> 《 مجالس العقلاء تزيد في العقل!!! ، ومجالس الجاهلين تزيد في الجهل ، ومخالطـة المساكين تُذهب الكبْر 》.
> 
> 
> |[ التذكرة في الوعظ (١٤٥) ]|


وهنا تاتي فائدة الكتب التي تجعلك تجالس عقلاء العالم من جميع العصور

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: 493] :
"ومن أصغى إلى كلام الله وكلام رسوله بعقله، وتدبره بقلبه، وجد فيه من الفهم والحلاوة والبركة والمنفعة ما لا يجده في شيء من الكلام لا منظومه ولا منثوره.
ومن اعتاد الدعاء المشروع في أوقاته، كالأسحار، وأدبار الصلوات والسجود، ونحو ذلك، أغناه عن كل دعاء مبتدع، في ذاته أو بعض صفاته.
فعلى العاقل أن يجتهد في اتباع السنة في كل شيء من ذلك، ويعتاض عن كل ما يظن من البدع أنه خير بنوعه من السنن، فإنه من يَتَحَرَّ الخيرَ يُعْطَهُ، ومن يتوقَّ الشرَّ يُوقَهُ."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال انس بن مالك:


"ما نظرنا منظرا كان أعجب إلينا من وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".


صحيح البخاري ٦٨١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة سعدية
تكتب بالذهب الخالص


قال عز وجل : ﴿إِنَّمَا المُؤمِنونَ إِخوَةٌ فَأَصلِحوا بَينَ أَخَوَيكُم وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُم تُرحَمونَ﴾ [الحجرات: ١٠]
قال السعدي : دلَّ ذلك على أن عدم القيام بحقوق المؤمنين من أعظم حواجب الرحمة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال ابن الحاج المالكي: "فعجائب القرآن والحديث لا تنقضي إلى يوم القيامة، كل قرن لا بد له أن يأخذ منه فوائد جمة خصه الله بها وضمها إليه، لتكون بركة هذه الأمة مستمرة إلى قيام الساعة". 

المدخل لابن الحاج (1/ 75).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: 571] :
"والله سبحانه بعث أنبياءه بإثبات مفصل، ونفي مجمل، فأثبتوا له الأسماء والصفات، ونفوا عنه مماثلة المخلوقات. ومن خالفهم من المعطلة المتفلسفة وغيرهم عكسوا القضية، فجاءوا بنفي مفصل وإثبات مجمل، يقولون ليس كذا، ليس كذا، ليس كذا"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله :

و الله تعالى قص علينا قصص توبة الأنبياء لنقتدي بهم في المتاب .

[مجموع الفتاوى 180/15]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿لَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِى صُدُورِهِم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَّا يَفْقَهُونَ﴾ 

وإنما الفقه كل الفقه: أن يكون خوف الخالق ورجاؤه ومحبته مقدمة على غيرها، وغيرها تبعاً لها. 

[السعدي: ٨٥٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية:

فالثبات و الاستقرار في أهل الحديث و السنة أضعاف أضعاف أضعاف ما هو عند أهل الكلام و الفلسفة.

فتاوى ابن تيمية 4-51

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة النحوي الزناتي المازني الملقب ب(حافي رأسه):
عتبت على الدنيا لتقديم جاهل
وتأخير ذي علم فقالت: خذ العذرا
بنو الجهل: أبنائي، وكل فضيلة
فأبناؤها أبناء ضرتي الأخرى

الديباج المذهب لابن فرحون 239/1.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مكحول - رحمه الله -


بأي وجه تلقون ربكم، وقد زهدكم في أمر فرغبتم فيه، ورغبكم في أمر فزهدتم فيه؟


*- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ١٦٢/٥) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(وَمَا بَعۡضُهُم بِتَابِعٍ قِبۡلَةَ بَعض) 


ذَلِكَ إشارَةٌ إلى أنَّ اليَهُودَ لا تَتَنَصَّرُ، وإلى أنَّ النَّصارى لا تَتَهَوَّدُ، وذَلِكَ لِما بَيْنَهُما مِن إفْراطِ العَداوَةِ والتَّباغُضِ.
وقَدْ رَأيْنا اليَهُودَ والنَّصارى كَثِيرًا ما يَدْخُلُونَ في مِلَّةِ الإسْلامِ، ولَمْ يُشاهَدْ يَهُودِيًّا تَنَصَّرَ، ولا نَصْرانِيًّا تَهَوَّد..




الإمام أبو حيان الأندلسي - في كتابه البحر المحيط

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ميمون بن مهران رحمه الله:


«أدركت الناس وإنهم ليكبرون في العشر حتى كنت أشبهه بالأمواج من كثرتها»


فتح الباري لابن رجب (٩/٩)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه [عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين]
فالشكوى إليه سبحانه لا تنافي الصبر الجزيل بل اعراض عبده عن الشكوى إلى غيره جملة وجعل الشكوى إليه وحده هو الصبر والله تعالى يبتلى عبده ليسمع شكواه وتضرعه ودعاءه وقد ذم سبحانه من لم يتضرع اليه ولم يستكن له وقت البلاء كما قال تعالى: {ولقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم وما يتضرعون} والعبد أضعف من أن يتجلد على ربه والرب تعالى لم يرد من عبده أن يتجلد عليه بل أراد منه أن يستكين له ويتضرع اليه وهو تعالى يمقت من يشكوه إلى خلقه ويحب من يشكو ما به اليه وقيل لبعضهم كيف تشتكى اليه ما ليس يخفي عليه فقال ربى يرضى ذل العبد اليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال المناوي في الفيض377/2 عند شرح حديث (الغضب من الشيطان)

(ولا ينافيه قول إمامنا الشافعي من استغضب فلم يغضب فهو حمار ومن استرضى فلم يرض فهو جبار لأن القوة الغضبية محلها القلب ومعناها غليان دمه لطلب الانتقام فمن فرط فيها حتى انعدمت بالكلية أو ضعفت أو أفرط حتى جاوز حدها الشرعي ذم ذما شديدا ومحمل كلام الشافعي الأول والحديث الثاني وسبب ذم الأول استلزامه انعدام الغيرة والحمية والأنفة مما يؤلف منه)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> وقال المناوي في الفيض377/2 عند شرح حديث (الغضب من الشيطان)
> 
> (ولا ينافيه قول إمامنا الشافعي من استغضب فلم يغضب فهو حمار ومن استرضى فلم يرض فهو جبار لأن القوة الغضبية محلها القلب ومعناها غليان دمه لطلب الانتقام فمن فرط فيها حتى انعدمت بالكلية أو ضعفت أو أفرط حتى جاوز حدها الشرعي ذم ذما شديدا ومحمل كلام الشافعي الأول والحديث الثاني وسبب ذم الأول استلزامه انعدام الغيرة والحمية والأنفة مما يؤلف منه)


من باب الفائدة يؤيد كلام المناوي قوله صاحبه الشافعي وهو الامام الماوردي في كتابه ادب الدين والدنيا:
وَمَنْ فَقَدَ الْغَضَبَ فِي الْأَشْيَاءِ الْمُغْضِبَةِ حَتَّى اسْتَوَتْ حَالَتَاهُ قَبْلَ الْإِغْضَابِ وَبَعْدَهُ، فَقَدْ عَدِمَ مِنْ فَضَائِلِ النَّفْسِ الشَّجَاعَةَ، وَالْأَنَفَةَ، وَالْحَمِيَّةَ، وَالْغَيْرَةَ، وَالدِّفَاعَ، وَالْأَخْذَ بِالثَّأْرِ؛ لِأَنَّهَا خِصَالٌ مُرَكَّبَةٌ مِنْ الْغَضَبِ. فَإِذَا عَدِمَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ هَانَ بِهَا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِبَاقِي فَضَائِلِهِ فِي النُّفُوسِ مَوْضِعٌ، وَلَا لِوُفُورِ حِلْمِهِ فِي الْقُلُوبِ مَوْقِعٌ.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه [عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ص86]:

ولا يستوحش من ظاهر الحال فإن الله سبحانه يعامل عبده معاملة من ليس كمثله شيء في أفعاله كما ليس كمثله شيء في صفاته فإنه ما حرمه الا ليعطيه ولا أمرضه الا ليشفيه ولا أفقره الا ليغنيه ولا أماته الا ليحييه وما أخرج أبويه من الجنة الا ليعيدهما اليها على أكمل حال كما قيل:"يا آدم لا تجزع من قولى لك واخرج منها فلك خلقتها وسأعيدك اليها".
فالرب تعالى ينعم على عبده بابتلائه ويعطيه بحرمانه ويصحبه بسقمه فلا يستوحش عبده من حالة تسوؤه أصلا الا اذا كانت تغضبه عليه وتبعده منه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حجر (٨٥٢هــ):
ويوم الجمعة فيه [يعني في العشر] *أفضل من الجمعة في غيره لاجتماع الفضلين* فيه.

فتح الباري [٤٦٠/٢].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أخلاق يغفل عنها الكثير وإلى الله المشتكى


‏قال العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله -:

 إذا لزم النقد ، فلا يكون الباعث عليه الحقد ، وليكن موجهًا إلىٰ الآراء بالتمحيص ، لا إلىٰ الأشخاص بالتنقيص “.

آثاره (٦٧/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو جعفر الباقر  رحمه الله :
" سلاحُ اللِّئام ؛ قُبحُ الكلَام ."

 السير (٤٠٩/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"...لا يغرنك قول: (يحشر المرء مع من أحب)؛ فإن اليهود والنصارى يحبون أنبيائهم وليسوا معهم، ولكن اعمل بعملهم تحشر معهم..."

 الحسن البصري
-رحمه الله تعالى-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

‏مما يستدفع به شر الشيطان:

1-الاستعاذة بالله منه
2- قراءة الفلق،والناس
3-سورة البقرة
4-آية الكرسي
5-خاتمة سورة البقرة.
6-كثرة ذكر الله
7-الوضوء والصلاة، وهذا من أعظم ما يُتحرَّز به منه
8-إمساك فضول النظر والكلام والطعام ومخالطة الناس

بدائع الفوائد 2\270

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية " رحمه الله " :
 (والله من حكمته جعل بيته بواد غير ذي زرع لئلا يكون عنده ما ترغب النفوس فيه من الدنيا، فيكون حجهم للدنيا لا لله) .
الجواب الصحيح (٤٣٦/٦) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"إنما يرجو العلم من انبعثت جمرةٌ في قلبه تذكّره ضياعَ أيامه وتنسيه جميع أولاده وأمواله"

الحسن اليوسي (١١٠٢هـ)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :

المصائب نعمة، وذلك لأنها مُكفرات للذنوب، ولأنها تدعوه إلى الصبر فيُثاب عليها، ولأنها تقتضي الإنابة إلى الله والذّل له، والإعراض عن الخلق، إلى غير ذلك من المصالح العظيمة..

جامع المسائل 403/9

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أعرابي :

الصبر مُر، لا يتجرعه إلا حُر .

البصائر والذخائر 218

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من سن الحِلق لقراءة القرآن: أبو الدرداء

سير أعلام النبلاء (٣٤٦/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الشافعي عن محمد بن الحسن رحمهما الله:

*ما ناظرتُ سمينًا أذكى منه، ولو أشاءُ أن أقول: نزلَ القرآنُ بلغة محمد بن الحسن لقلتُ؛ لفصاحته.*

سير أعلام النبلاء (١٣٥/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ‎#ابن_القيم رحمه الله:

«إن ما وقع في هذه الأمة من البدع والضلال كان من أسبابه التقصير في إظهار السنة والهدى».

 الصواعق المرسلة ١١٣٣/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة: في الفرق بين ستر أصحاب  المنكرات المستترة التي لا يستدام فيها التحريم وبين ستر ما يستدام فيه التحريم ،،




▫️ قال العقباني (ت٨٧١هـ) في تحفة الناظر وغنية الذاكر في حفظ الشعائر وتغيير المناكر (ص١٦٣):


 (( الستر على المسلم حيث يكون متسترًا غير متجاهر أولى من فضيحته، هذا كله في المناكر التي لا يستدام فيها التحريم .


▫️ وأما ما يستدام فيه التحريم بتكرر ذلك المنكر ما دام لم يرفع به من علمه إلى الإمام، كمن طلق زوجه طلاقًا بائنًا ثم يقيم معها …، فالمبادرة لأداء الشهادة بذلك لدى الحاكم واجبة، كان فاعل ذلك متسترًا أو متجاهرًا؛ لأن في ترك ذلك وإهماله معونة على الازدياد من المحظور )).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ٱلَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا۟ وَعَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ

----------


## رجوة رحمة الله

اللهم انا نتوكل عليك في جميع امورنا فكن معنا يا الله
بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البخاري:
لم يكن يتعرّض لنا قطُّ أحد من أفناء الناس إلا رمي بقارعة، ولم يسلم، وكلما حدّث الجهال أنفسهم أن يمكروا بنا رأيتُ من ليلتي في المنام ناراً تُوقد ثم تُطفأ من غير أن يُنتفع بها فأتأول قوله تعالى
(كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله)

السير للذهبي(461/12)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم:

"الأضحية جائزة بكل حيوان يُؤكل لحمه من ذي أربع أو طائر، كالفرس والإبل وبقر الوحش والديك وسائر الطير والحيوان الحلال أكله، والأفضل في ذلك ما كَثر لحمه وطاب وغلا ثمنه .
وقد ذكرنا في أوّل كلامنا في الأضاحي قول بلال : ما أبالي لو ضحيت بديك، وعن ابن عباس في ابتياعه لحماً بدرهمين وقال : هذه أُضحية ابن عباس ."

[ المُحلى بالآثار : ٧/٥٦٠]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولا تستطيع أن تميز بين المحق من المبطل إلا بواسطة العلم النافع».
الشيخ #مقبل_الوادعي رحمه الله تعالىغارة_الأشر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من اعتقد*أنه*يجوز*ل

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله: 
"فمتى دبر أحواله الدينية بهذا الميزان الشرعي، فقد كمل دينه وعقله، لأن المطلوب من العقل: أن يوصل صاحبه إلى العواقب الحميدة من أقرب طريق وأيسره"

[بهجة قلوب الابرار ص143]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي: "من علامات السعادة على العبد: تيسير الطاعة عليه، وموافقة السنة في أفعاله، وصحبته لأهل الصلاح، وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان، وبذل معروفه للخلق، واهتمامه للمسلمين، ومراعاته لأوقاته".


الاعتصام | ج 2 ص 152

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فإنّ المؤمنَ إذا قُبر كان كالغريق المغتوت؛ ينتظر دعوةً صالحةً تَلحقُه.


الإمام أبو عثمان الصابوني -رحمه الله-. 
طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي (٤/٢٩٢).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله [بهجة قلوب الابرار]: 
واعلم أن من أصول أهل السنة والجماعة: أنه قد يجتمع في العبد خصال خير وخصال شر، وخصال إيمان وخصال كفر أو نفاق. ويستحق من الثواب والعقاب بحسب ما قام به من موجبات ذلك وقد دل على هذا الأصل نصوص كثيرة من الكتاب والسنة، فيجب العمل بكل النصوص، وتصديقها كلها. وعلينا أن نتبرأ من مذهب الخوارج الذين يدفعون ما جاءت به النصوص: من بقاء الإيمان وبقاء الدين، ولو فعل الإنسان من المعاصي ما فعل، إذا لم يفعل شيئا من المكفرات التي تخرج صاحبها من الإيمان. فالخوارج يدفعون ذلك كله، ويرون من فعل شيئا من الكبائر ومن خصال الكفر أو خصال النفاق خارجا من الدين، مخلدا في النار. وهذا مذهب باطل بالكتاب والسنة، وإجماع سلف الأمة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

 على الإنسان أن يكون مقصـــوده
 نفع الخلق و الإحسان إليهم مطلقـــا،
 و هذه هي الرّحمة التي بُعث بها محمـــد
 «صلّى الله عليه و سلم»

 جامع المسائل (٣٧/٦)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ذكر السيوطي في كتابه [تاريخ الخلفاء]  في أحداث عام 755هـ: 
وفي هذه السنة في شعبان أحدث المؤذنون عقب الآذان الصلاة والتسليم على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهذا أول ما أحدث، وكان الآمر به المحتسب نجم الدين الطنبذي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل الحسن البصري عن الأبرار فقال: هم الذين لا يؤذون شيئاً حتى الذر.


‏تفسير الطبري ٢٤/٢٩١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
رحمه الله تعالى :

*إن بيان العلم والدين عند الاشتباه والالتباس على الناس : أفضل ما عُبد الله عز وجل به.*

[ الرد على السبكي ٦٧٨/٢ ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وعن بريدة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «وَلَا ظَهَرَتِ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي قَوْمٍ قَطُّ، إِلَّا سَلَّطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَوْتَ»
 حسنه الالباني وهو جزء من حديثاً طويل. 

قال ابن القيم [الطرق الحكمية 2/724]:
 «لا ريب أن تمكين النساء من اختلاطهن بالرجال أصل كل بلية وشر، وهو من أعظم أسباب نزول العقوبات العامة، كما أنه من 
أسباب فساد أمور العامة والخاصة، واختلاط الرجال بالنساء سبب لكثرة الفواحش والزنا، وهو من أسباب الموت العام، والطواعين المتصلة».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في فتح الباري (11/321) : 


« يَنْبَغِي لِلمَرْءِ أَنْ لَا يَزْهَدَ فِي قَلِيلٍ مِنَ الخَيْرِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُ ، وَلَا فِي قَلِيلٍ مِنَ الشَّرِّ أَنْ يَجْتَنِبَهُ ، فَإِنه لَا يَعْلَمُ الحَسَنَةَ الَّتِي يَرْحَمُهُ الله بِهَا ، وَلَا السَّيِّئَةَ الَّتِي يَسْخَطُ عَلَيْهِ بِهَا .. 
فأكثر أيّها العاقل من الحسنات ، واحذر عواقب السيّئات . وخير الحسنات نفع عباد الله ، وشر السيّئات الإعراض عن الله)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿أَمَّن يُجِيبُ ٱلْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ ٱلسُّوٓءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَآءَ ٱلْأَرْضِ﴾ 


ضمن الله تعالى إجابة المضطر إذا دعاه، وأخبر بذلك عن نفسه؛ والسبب في ذلك أن الضرورة إليه باللجاء ينشأ عن الإخلاص وقطع القلب عما سواه، 
وللإخلاص عنده سبحانه موقع وذمة، وجد من مؤمن أو كافر، طائع أو فاجر.


 [القرطبي:١٦/١٩٣]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله [بهجة قلوب الابرار]:
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وهم يد على من سواهم» أي: يجب على جميع المسلمين في جميع أنحاء الأرض أن يكونوا يدا على أعدائهم من الكفار، بالقول والفعل، والمساعدات والمعاونة في الأمور الحربية، والأمور الاقتصادية، والمدافعة بكل وسيلة.
فعلى المسلمين: أن يقوموا بهذه الواجبات بحسب استطاعتهم، لينصرهم الله ويعزهم، ويدفع عنهم بالقيام بواجبات الإيمان عدوان الأعداء، فنسأله تعالى أن يوفقهم لذلك.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏التقصير في نشر الحق من أسباب ظهور الباطل .

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- : 

" إن ما وقع في هذه الأمة من البدع والضلال كان من أسبابه التقصير في إظهار السنة والهدى ".
_________________________

[«الصواعق المرسلة» (1133/3)]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في تفسيره:
ولكن الغالب على العبد المؤمن, أنه إذا أحب أمرا من الأمور, فقيض الله له من الأسباب ما يصرفه عنه أنه خير له, فالأوفق له في ذلك, أن يشكر الله, ويجعل الخير في الواقع, لأنه يعلم أن الله تعالى أرحم بالعبد من نفسه, وأقدر على مصلحة عبده منه, وأعلم بمصلحته منه كما قال تعالى: {وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} فاللائق بكم أن تتمشوا مع أقداره, سواء سرتكم أو ساءتكم.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه [عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ص421]:
وهذا شأن اسمائه الحسنى أحب خلقه اليه من اتصف بموجبها وأبغضهم اليه من اتصف باضدادها ولهذا يبغض الكفور الظالم والجاهل والقاسي القلب والبخيل والجبان والمهين واللئيم وهو سبحانه جميل يحب الجمال عليم يحب العلماء رحيم يحب الراحمين محسن يحب المحسنين شكور يحب الشاكرين صبور يحب الصابرين جواد يحب أهل الجود ستار يحب أهل الستر قادر يلوم على العجز والمؤمن القوى أحب اليه من المؤمن الضعيف عفو يحب العفو وتر يحب الوتر وكل ما يحبه فهو من آثار اسمائه وصفاته وموجبها وكل ما يبغضه فهو مما يضادها وينافيها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

اجْتَنب من يُعادي أهلَ الكتاب والسنة لِئَلاّ يُعديكَ خسرانُه! . 
[ الفوائد : ( صـ١٢١ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :
"لا تعجلوا بمدح الناس ولا بذمهم ؛ فلعلّ ما يسرُّكم منهم اليوم يَسُوءُكم غدًا".
 [ شعب الإيمان / ٦۱٧٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال انس بن مالك:


"ما نظرنا منظرا كان أعجب إلينا من وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".


صحيح البخاري ٦٨١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم:


"كان ﷺ أشد النَّاس حياءً، لا يثبت بصره في وجه أحد".


جوامع السيرة صـ٤١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذي نَزَّلَ الكِتابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصّالِحينَ﴾


قال الآلوسي:
"وهذه الآية مما جرّبتُ  المداومةَ عليها للحفظ من الأعداء".


روح المعاني ٥٤٥/٩

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال سفيان بن عيينة: إني قرأت القرآن، فوجدت صفة سليمان مع العافية التي كان فيها: {نعم العبد إنه أوابٌ}، 
ووجدت صفة أيوب مع البلاء الذي كان فيه (نعم العبد إنه أوابٌ)، فاستوت الصفتان، وهذا معافى، وهذا مبتلى،
 فوجدت الشكر قد قام مقام الصبر، فلما اعتدلا، كانت العافية مع الشكر أحب إليّ من البلاء مع الصبر.
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 1/ 367].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نسمة من الحقائق والرقائق:

قال الإمام الفخر الرازي - رحمه الله-:( رأيت في بعض الكتب أنه قرأ المقرئ في مجلس الأستاذ أبي علي الدقاق قوله تعالى : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه ) ( فاطر : 10 ) فقال : علامة أن الحق رفع عملك أن لا يبقي ( ذكره ) عندك ، فإن بقي عملك في نظرك فهو مدفوع ، وإن لم يبق معك فهو مرفوع مقبول )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

"ولسنا نحب لأحد ترك أن يجتهدبما يسره الله عليه من كتابه مصليا به وكيفما أكثر فهو أحب إلينا"

الرسالة ص ٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :


" يجب الاحتراز من تكفير المسلمين بالذنوب و الخطايا ، فإنه أول بدعة ظهرت في الإسلام فكفر أهلها المسلمين و استحلوا دماءهم وأموالهم " 


 مجموع الفتاوى  ٣١/١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:


" ﻣﺸﺎﺑﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﺑﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ، ﺗﺰﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ".


[ﺍﻗﺘﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻢ (527/1)]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله في السير ج15 ص410:
فَإِنَّمَا التَّصَوُّف وَالتَأَلُّه وَالسُّلوك وَالسَّيْر وَالمَحَبَّة مَا جَاءَ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّد - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنَ الرِّضَا عَنِ اللهِ، وَلزوم تَقْوَى الله، وَالجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيْل الله، وَالتَأَدُّب بآدَاب الشَّريعَة مِنَ التِّلاَوَة بترتيلٍ وَتدبُّرٍ، وَالقِيَامِ بخَشْيَةٍ وَخشوعٍ، وَصَوْمِ وَقتٍ، وَإِفطَار وَقت، وَبَذْلَ المَعْرُوْف، وَكَثْرَة الإِيثَار، وَتَعْلِيم العَوَام، وَالتَّوَاضع لِلْمُؤْمِنين، وَالتعزُّز عَلَى الكَافرين، وَمَعَ هَذَا فَالله يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاء إِلَى صرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيْمٍ.
وَالعَالِمُ إِذَا عَرِيَ مِنَ التَّصوف وَالتَألُّه، فَهُوَ فَارغ، كَمَا أَنَّ الصُّوْفِيّ إِذَا عَرِيَ مِنْ عِلْمِ السُّنَّة، زَلَّ عَنْ سوَاءِ السَّبيل.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الجويني: وأما إذا كانت تعتاد صوم *الأثانين والخمايس*، فللزوج منعها من المواظبة على ذلك.
نهاية المطلب ج١٥ص٤٥٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
*صيام يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة، (((ولا يكره )))إفراده بالصوم.*الفتاوى الكبرى (4/461)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الغزالي رحمه الله: "أن لا يدع طالب العلم فناً من العلوم المحمودة، ولا نوعاً من أنواعه إلا وينظر فيه نظراً يطلع به على مقصده وغايته، ثم إن ساعده العمر طلب التبحر فيه، وإلا اشتغل بالأهم منه واستوفاه وتطرف من البقية فإن العلوم متعاونة، وبعضها مرتبط ببعض، ويستفيد منه في الحال الانفكاك عن عداوة ذلك العلم بسبب جهله فإن الناس أعداء ما جهلوا. قال تعالى: "وإذ لم يهتدوا به فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم". [الأحقاف: 11] 
إحياء علوم الدين - (ج 1 / ص 55).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"ومن عرف لرئيس فضله، وغفر زلة نظير، ورفع نفسه عن دنيء، سلم من الغضب، وفي رد الغضب الظفر، ولا رأى لغضبان". 

(أصول الفقه لابن مفلح الحنبلي رحمه الله ٣ / ١٤٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الطرطوشي - رحمه الله -:

عجبتُ لمن بُلِيَ بالغَمِّ كيف يذهبُ عنه
أن يقولَ: {لا إلهَ إلا أنتَ سُبحانكَ إنّي
كُنتُ من الظّالِمينَ} [الأنبياء: ٨٧]، 

واللهُ تعالى يقولُ: {فَاستَجَبنا لهُ
ونَجّيْناهُ من الغَمِّ وكذلِكَ نُنْجِي
المُؤمِنين} [الأنبياء: ٨٨].

سراج الملوك (١٩٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ بينَ النُّفُوسِ الطَّيَّبَةِ والخَبِيثَةِ …

قالَ شَيخُ الإسلامِ ابنِ تَيميَّةَ رحمه اللَّهُ تعالى:

*النُّفوس الطيَّبة تلتذُ بالخير والإحسان ، والنُّفوس الخبيثة تلتذُ بالإساءةِ والعدوانِ*" اﻫـ .

نقض تأسيس الجهمية (٥٢٩/١)

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال: "اشتهى عمر بن عبد العزيز تفاحا فقال: "لو أن عندنا شيئا من تفاح، فإنه طيب".
فقام رجل من أهله فأهدى إليه تفاحا، فلما جاء به الرسول قال: "ما أطيبه وأطيب ريحه، وأحسنه، ارفع يا غلام، واقرأ على فلان السلام وقل له: "إن هديتك قد وقعت عندنا بحيث تحب".
قال عمرو بن مهاجر: "فقلت له: "يا أمير المؤمنين، ابن عمك رجل من أهل بيتك، وقد بلغك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يأكل الهدية ولا يأكل الصدقة".
قال عمر: "إن الهدية كانت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هدية، وهي لنا رشوة".
أخرجه أبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (5/294) وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (45/220).

وقال نجم الدين الغزي في "حسن التنبه لما ورد في التشبه" (8/142):
"الحكمة في ذلك: أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان معصوما فلا تستميله الهدية عن الحق، بخلاف غيره من الولاة لأنه غير آمن من ذلك.
ومن ثم لا يقبل الحاكم هدية من لم يكن له عادة بالإهداء إليه، وما زاد منه على عادته في الهدية.
وغير الولاة يستحب له قبول الهدية، إلا أن يعلم أن المهدي إليه إنما أهداها إليه ليساعده على باطل أو منع حق؛ فإنها تنقلب رشوة".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

عن مالك ابن أنس قال: "كان رجل له زوجة وكان لها محبا، وكانت قد أعطيت شدة، وكانت له قاهرة، فضربته يوما، فجعل يبكي، وجعلت تغيظ عليه وتقول له: "أتبكي؟!" فيقول لها: "نعم! والله، أبكي على رغم أنفك".
أخرجه ابن النجار في "ذيل تاريخ بغداد" (1/226)

هههههه

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

عن عامر الشعبي قال: "أتى قوم زيد بن ثابت - رضي الله عنه - فسألوه عن أشياء، فأخبرهم بها، فكتبوها.
ثم قالوا: "لو أخبرناه".
قال: فأتوه، فأخبروه،
فقال: "أغدرا؟! لعل كل شيء حدثتكم به خطأ! إنما أجتهد لكم رأيى".
أخرجه ابن حزم في "الصادع" (317)، وابن عبد البر في "جامع بيان العلم" (2069)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (19/329).
قال ابن حزم: "هذا سند جيد"، وصححه علامة صالح الفلاني في "إيقاظ همم أولي الأبصار" (ص 138)، ومحققه الشيخ مشهور حسن.

وقال أبو محمد حسن بن حامد السلفي (خطيب مسجد الإمام البخاري باللاماب الخرطوم والمدرس فيه):
"ومن فوائد هذا الاثر أن من كتب عن شيخ شيئا من رأيه فعليه ان يستأذنه في ذلك قبل كتابته، لأن الرأي قد يخطئ، فلا يجعل خطأ الرأي سنة للامة. وان من كتب دون استئذان ومعرفة الشيخ فقد غدر به وما اقبح الغدر، ومثل ذلك - وقد يكون اسوأ منه - ما يقوم به بعض الناس وقد يكونون منتسبين الي السلفية: من تسجيل كلام بعض العلماء او طلبة العلم او غيرهم من غير معرفتهم وبحيل وأساليب ملتوية وتخف، بل قد يكونون باحثين عن عثراتهم، ثم يشيعون وينشرون هذه التسجيلات، ويثيرون بها فتنا، وما اكثر الفتن في أوساط السلفيين. والله المستعان".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال جعفر بن سليمان :

"رؤي أعرابي في إبل ملأت الوادي ، فقيل له : لمن هذه الإبل؟ قال : لله في يدي ".

التذكرة الحمدونية  2 / 462

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الزهري: "إذا طال المجلس، كان للشيطان فيه نصيب".
 أخرجه ابن سمعون في "الأمالي" (20)، والخطيب البغدادي في "الجامع لأخلاق الراوي" (1385).

وعلّق الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير على قول الزهري في "شرح اختصار علوم الحديث" (13) قائلا:
 "وإذا كان هذا في مجلس الحديث فالمجالس الأخرى من باب أولى كان للشيطان فيه نصيب، فما بالكم بالمجالس، مجالس القيل والقال، التي تطول بين عموم الناس على مختلف مستوياتهم من طلاب علم وعامة، كثير منهم يجلس الساعات لا يخرج بفائدة، هذا السلامة منه شبه مستحيلة، والله المستعان".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> قال بديع الزمان النورسي - رحمه الله - :
> (أن علماء الكلام يثبتون (التوحيد) بعد ظهورهم ذهنا على العالم كله، الذي جعلوه تحت عنوان الإمكان والحدوث؟ وإن قسما من أهل التصوف لأجل أن يغنموا بحضور القلب واطمئنانه، قالوا: (لا مشهود إلا هو)، بعد أن ألقوا ستار النسيان على الكائنات، وقسم آخر منهم قالوا: (لا موجود إلا هو) وجعلوا الكائنات في موضع الخيال، وألقوها في العدم؛ ليظفروا بعد ذلك بالاطمئنان، وسكون القلب. ولكنك تسلك مسلكا مخالفا لهذه المشارب، وتبين منهجا قويما من القرآن الكريم، وقد جعلت شعار هذا المنهج:"لا مقصود إلا هو"، "لا معبود إلا هو"!)


أخي العزيز، لا أعتقد أن هذا الرجل يستحق أن يُنقل عنه، خاصة في الموضوع الذي فيه نقولات عن الأئمة الأعلام، لأنه كان رئيسا لفرقة النورسية الضالة التي كانت على منهج الصوفية وعلى عقيدة الماتريدية. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (7/730) عن الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك:
"وفيها عظم أمر المعصية، وقد نبه الحسن البصري على ذلك فيما أخرجه بن أبي حاتم عنه، قال:
"يا سبحان الله! ما أكل هؤلاء الثلاثة مالا حراما، ولا سفكوا دما حراما، ولا أفسدوا في الأرض.
أصابهم ما سمعتم و"ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت" (التوبة: 118).
فكيف بمن يواقع الفواحش والكبائر؟!"

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال جرير: "قلت للأعمش: كتبت عن إبراهيم النخعي شيئا؟"
قال: "نعم، كتبت عنه أربعين حديثا حفظتها كلها، فلما رجعت إلى البيت قالت لي الجارية: ليس عندنا دقيق، فنسيتها".
رواه ابن بشكوال في "الفوائد المنتخبة" (317).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال ابن هانئ: وسئل (الإمام أحمد) عن الرجل يسبق إلى دكاكين السوق؟
قال: "إذا لم يكن لأحد ممن سبق إليه غدوة فهو له إلى الليل، وكان هذا في سوق المدينة فيما مضى".
"مسائل ابن هانئ" (1223)

جاء في "الآداب الشرعية" (3/220):
"من سبق إلى مباح أو مجلس عالم أو كبير فهو أحق ممن يجيء بعده".

قال الشيخ عبيد الله المباركفوري في "مرعاة المفاتيح" (4/481):
"لا يجوز أن يقيم أحداً من مكانه ويجلس فيه؛ لأن من سبق إلى مباح فهو أحق به".

قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في "شرح بلوغ المرام" (16/28):
"أهل العلم يقولون: ليس للرجل أن يقيم ابنه ولا عبده من مكانه فيجلس فيه في المسجد؛ لأن القاعدة المطردة في الشريعة أن *من *سبق *إلى *مباح فهو أحق به، تعمد إلى شخص بكر، جاء قبلك، يستحق هذا المكان فتطرده من هذا المكان ليس بالصحيح، فبعض الناس يفعل، وقد فهمه بعض الرواة، دخل وفي صبي في روضة المسجد فأقامه".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

*من أسباب ضعف كثير من الفقهاء في الحديث*

قال الإمام ابن حبان في كتابه "المجروحين" (1/87):
"الفقيه إذا حدث من حفظه وهو ثقة في روايته، لا يجوز عندي الاحتجاج بخبره، لأنه إذا حدث من حفظه فالغالب عليه حفظ المتون دون الأسانيد، وهكذا رأينا أكثر من جالسناه من أهل الفقه، كانوا إذا حفظوا الخبر لا يحفظون إلا متنه، وإذا ذكروا أول أسانيدهم يكون: "قال رسول الله" فلا يذكرون بينهم وبين النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أحدا، فإذا حدث الثقة من حفظه ربما صحف الأسماء وأقلب الإسناد، ورفع الموقوف وأوقف المرسل، وهو لا يعلم لقلة عنايته به، وأتى بالمتن على وجهه، فلا يجوز الاحتجاج بروايته إلا من كتاب، أو يوافق الثقات في الأسانيد".

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب في كتابه "شرح العلل" (2/834):
"الفقهاء المعتنون بالرأي حتى يغلب عليهم الاشتغال به، لا يكادون يحفظون الحديث كما ينبغي، ولا يقيمون أسانيده ولا متونه، ويخطئون في حفظ الأسانيد كثيرا، ويروون المتون بالمعنى، ويخالفون الحفاظ في ألفاظه، وربما يأتون بألفاظ تشبه ألفاظ الفقهاء المتداولة بينهم. وقد اختصر شريك حديث رافع في المزارعة، فأتى به بعبارة أخرى، فقال: "من زرع في أرض بغير إذنهم فليس له من الزرع شئ، وله نفقته".
وهذا يشبه كلام الفقهاء .
وكذلك روى حديث أنس: "أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - كان يتوضأ برطلين من ماء".
وهذا رواه بالمعنى الذي فهمه، فإن لفظ الحديث: "أنه كان يتوضأ بالمد"، والمد عند أهل الكوفة رطلان .
وكذلك سليمان بن موسى الدمشقي الفقيه يروي الأحاديث بألفاظ مستغربة.
وكذلك فقهاء الكوفة، ورأسهم: حماد بن أبي سليمان وأصحابه وأتباعهم.
وكذلك الحكم بن عتيبة وعبد الله بن نافع الصايغ صاحب مالك، وغيرهم.
قال شعبة: "كان حماد بن أبي سليمان لا يحفظ".
قال ابن أبي حاتم: "كان الغالب عليه الفقه، ولم يرزق حفظ الآثار".
وقال شعبة أيضا: "كان حماد ومغيرة أحفظ من الحكم"، يعني مع سوء حفظ حماد للآثار كان أحفظ من الحكم".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الإمام الذهبي في "السير (10/154): "وقد كان أبو نعيم (الفضل بن دكين) ذا دعابة. قال الحسين بن عمرو العنقزي: "دق رجل على أبي نعيم الباب"، فقال: "من ذا؟" قال: "أنا"، قال: "من أنا؟" قال: "رجل من ولد آدم"، فخرج إليه أبو نعيم وقبله، وقال: "مرحبا وأهلا، ما ظننت أنه بقي من هذا النسل أحد".

هههههه

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال ابن السماك العابد (تـ 183 هـ): "الذباب على العذرة أحسن من القارئ على أبواب الملوك". «تاريخ بغداد» (3/347).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

إلى من توجه خطاب الأئمة الأربعة الناهي عن تقليدهم، كقولهم: "لا تقلدني" و"إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي"؟

* ذكر العلامة ابن الوزير في "الروض الباسم" (1/208) قول الشافعي: "إن صح الحديث فاعملوا به ودعوا مذهبي"، فقال: "قول الشافعي هذا لا يجوز أن يوجه إلى المجتهدين لأنهم غير محتاجين إلى مثل هذا التعليم، وإنما وصى بهذا ملتزمي مذهبه إشفاقا منه - رضي الله عنه - على أصحابه ومتبعيه من الوقوع في العصبية له وتقديم قوله على ما صح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -".

* قال العلامة صالح الفلاني في كتابه "إبقاظ همم أولي الأبصار" (ص 65): "قول أبي حنيفة ومحمد والشافعي، بأنه: "إذا خالف قولنا قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فخذوا بقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -" ونحوه، ليس في حق المجتهد لعدم احتياجه في ذلك إلى قولهم، فذاك في حق المقلد".

* قال العلامة الشوكاني في "إرشاد الفحول" (2/1091): "المذهب الثالث: التفصيل، وهو أنه (التقليد) يجب على العامي ويحرم على المجتهد. وبهذا قال كثير من أتباع الأئمة الأربعة. ولا يخفاك أنه إنما يعتبر في الخلاف أقوال المجتهدين، وهؤلاء هم مقلدون، فليس ممن يعتبر خلافه، ولا سيما وأئمتهم الأربعة يمنعونهم من تقليدهم وتقليد غيرهم. وقد تعسفوا، فحملوا كلام أئمتهم هؤلاء على أنهم أرادوا المجتهدين من الناس لا المقلدين. فيا لله العجب".

* قال العلامة تقي الدين السبكي في كتابه "معنى قول الإمام المطلبي" (ص 92-93):
"قال ابن الصلاح: "من وجد من الشافعيين حديثا يخالف مذهبه نظر فإن كملت آلات الإجتهاد فيه إما مطلقا وإما من ذلك الباب أوفى تلك المسألة على ما سبق بيانه كان له الإستقلال بالعمل بذلك الحديث، وإن لم تكمل إليه ووجد في قلبه حزازة من مخالفة الحديث بعد أن بحث فلم يجد لمخالفته عنه جوابا شافيا فلينظر هل عمل بذلك الحديث إمام مستقل؟ فإن وجد فله أن يتمذهب بمذهبه في العمل بذلك الحديث عذرا في ترك مذهب إمامه في ذلك، والعلم عند الله تبارك وتعالى".
وسكت ابن الصلاح عن القسم الآخر وهو: أن لا يجد من يتمذهب بمذهبه في العمل بذلك الحديث، وكأنه لأن ذلك إنما يكون حيث يكون إجماع، ولكن قد يعرض مع الاختلاف، وقد يعرض في مسألة لا نقل فيها عن غير الشافعي، فماذا يصنع؟ والأولى عندي اتباع الحديث وليفرض الإنسان نفسه بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد سمع ذلك منه، أيسعه التأخر عن العمل به؟ لا والله. وكل أحد مكلف بحسب فهمه".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي



----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

تعلموا العلم قبل الظانين

* قال الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - في "صحيحه" (4/142):
"قال عقبة بن عامر - رضي الله عنه -: "تعلموا قبل الظانين".
يعني: الذين يتكلمون بالظن".

* قال الحافظ النووي - رحمه الله - في "المجموع" (1/42):
"ومعناه: تعلموا العلم من أهله المحققين الورعين قبل ذهابهم، ومجئ قوم يتكلمون في العلم بمثل نفوسهم وظنونهم، التى ليس لها مستند شرعي".

* قال الحافظ شمس الدين الكرماني - رحمه الله - في "الكواكب الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري" (23/154):
"قبل الظانين" أي: قبل اندراس العلم والعلماء، وحدوث الذين لا يعلمون شيئا، ويتكلمون بمقتضى ظنونهم الفاسدة".

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في "شرح صحيح البخاري" (9/19):
"وفي هذا حث على تعلم العلم ولا سيما إذا كثر الظانون، كما قال عقبة بن عامر - رضي الله عنه -، فإن هذا يتطلب منا أن نركز على تعلم العلم، حتى ترسخ العلوم في إذهاننا لئلا يأتي دور الظانين".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال وهيب بن الورد (تـ 153 هـ):
"لو أن علماءنا - عفا الله عنا وعنهم - نصحوا لله في عباده، فقالوا: "يا عباد الله، اسمعوا ما نخبركم عن نبيكم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصالح سلفكم من الزهد في الدنيا فاعملوا به، ولا تنظروا إلى أعمالنا هذه الفاسدة"، كانوا قد نصحوا لله في عباده، ولكنهم يأبون إلا أن يجروا عباد الله إلى فتنتهم وما هم فيه".
رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في "الزهد" (296)، أبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (8/140).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إجَابَةُ الدُّعَاءِ تَكُونُ عَنْ صِحَّةِ الِاعْتِقَادِ وَعَنْ كَمَالِ الطَّاعَةِ.
ابن تيمية، مجموع الفتاوى،  ج14، ص 33.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله- :

 " النّيَّة المجردة عن العمل يُثاب عليها ، والعمل المجرد عن الّنية لا يثاب عليه".

 مجموع الفتاوى (22 /243).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أن تُوصف بالفسق وأنت فاضل
خيرٌ من أن تُوصف بالفضل وأنت فاسق.

رسائل ابن حزم (٣٤٠/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

"رأيت أقوَاماً أهمَلوا نَظر الله إليهم في الخَلوات  فَمَحا الله مَحَاسن ذِكرهم ؛ فَكَانوا مَوجودين كَالمَعدومين لا حَلاوة لرؤيتهم ولا القَلب يَحنّ إليهم ."

 صيد الخاطر(43)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبُو داوُدَ الحَفَرِيُّ : 
دَخَلْتُ عَلى كُرْزِ بْنِ وبَرَةَ بَيْتَهُ فَإذا هُوَ يَبْكِي،
 فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: ما يُبْكِيكَ؟
 قالَ:
 إنَّ *بابِي مُغْلَقٌ، وإنَّ سِتْرِي لَمُسْبَلٌ*، ومُنِعْتُ حِزْبِي أنْ أقْرَأهُ البارِحَةَ، وما هُوَ إلّا مِن ذَنْبٍ أحْدَثْتُهُ! "
الحلية لأبي نعيم(٥ ‏/ ٧٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله:
"طالب العلم *بلا سكينة ولا حِلم* كالإناء المُنخَرِق ،كلما حُمِل فيه شيء تَنَاثر"
▪︎تاريخ ابن عساكر (١٨٥/٣٥)

----------


## محب النبي محمد

رحم الله والديكم اضافات مميزة

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا حتى إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ولم يمر!

قال أبو حاتم سهل بن محمد السجستاني:
"ورد علينا عامل من أهل الكوفة لم أر في عمال السلطان بالبصرة أبرع منه، فدخلتُ مسلما عليه، فقال لي: "يا سجستاني، من علماؤكم بالبصرة؟"
قلت: "الزيادي أعلمنا بعلم الأصمعي، والمازني أعلمنا بالنحو، وهلال الراي أفقهنا، والشاذكوني من أعلمنا بالحديث، وأنا رحمك الله أنسب إلى علم القرآن، وابن الكلبي من أكتبنا للشروط".
فقال لكاتبه: "إذا كان غد فاجمعهم إلي".
قال: "فجمعنا، فقال: "أيكم المازني؟"
قال أبو عثمان: "هأنذا يرحمك الله".
قال: "هل يجزئ في كفارة الظهار عتق عبد أعور؟"
فقال المازني: "لست صاحب فقه، رحمك الله، أنا صاحب عربية".
فقال: "يا زيادي، كيف يكتب بين رجل وامرأة خالعها على الثلث من صداقها؟"
قال: "ليس هذا من علمي، هذا من علم هلال الرأي".
قال: يا هلال، كم أسند ابن عون عن الحسن؟"
قال: "ليس هذا من علمي، هذا من علم الشاذكوني".
قال: "يا شاذكوني من قرأ (يثنوني صدورهم)؟"
قال: "ليس هذا من علمي، هذا من علم أبي حاتم".
قال: "يا أبا حاتم، كيف تكتب كتابا إلى أمير المؤمنين تصف فيه خصاصة أهل البصرة، وما أصابهم في الثمرة، وتسأله لهم النظر والنظرة؟"
قال: "لست رحمك الله صاحب بلاغة، وكتابه أنا صاحب قرآن".
فقال: "ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا حتى إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ولم يمر، ولكن عالمنا بالكوفة الكسائي لو سئل عن كل هذا لأجاب".
أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخ بغداد" (11/407).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[ *الحَسَنة الواحدة قد تُكفِّرُ الكبائر!* ]
قال الإمامُ ابن تيميّة رحمه اللهُ:
" *الحَسنةُ الواحِدةُ!* 
قد يقترنُ بها مِنَ *الصِّدقِ واليقينِ ما يجعلهَا تُكفِّرُ الكبائر*؛ كالحديثِ الذي في صاحب البِطاقة...وذلك *لعِظم ما في قلبهِ* مِنَ الإيمان واليقين". 
▪︎(مختصر الفتاوى المصريّة) للعلامة البعليّ(٥٧٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال قتيبة: جالستُ الفقهاءَ والزُّهادَ والعبادَ، وما رأيتُ منذ عقلتُ كمحمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، وهو في زمانه كعمر في الصحابة.

‏ هداية الساري ص٨٠

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال: "قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:
"إن الله لينادي يوم القيامة: "أين جيراني؟ أين جيراني؟"
قال: فتقول الملائكة: "ربنا، ومن ينبغي أن يجاورك؟"
فيقول: "أين عُمار المساجد؟"
أخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة في "مسنده" (126).
وصححه الشيخ الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2728).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

"من عرف الله تعالى اتسع عليه كل ضيق".

مدارج السالكين ٣/ ٣١٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأصمعى: 

"سمعت أعرابية تقول لرجل تخاصمه: خَفِ الله، واعلم أنّ من ورائك حَكَمَاً لا يحتاج المدّعى عنده إلى إحضار البينة".

زهر الآداب ٤ / ٩١٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ليس لأحد أن يتبع زلات العلماء، كما ليس له أن يتكلم في أهل العلم والإيمان إلا بما هم له أهل]

 ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى ٢٣٩/٣٢ .

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال أحمد بن يونس اليربوعي:
"قدمتُ البصرة، فأتيت حماد بن زيد، فسألته يملي علي شيئا من فضائل عثمان، فقال لي: من أين أنت؟ قلت: من أهل الكوفة! قال: كوفي يطلب فضائل عثمان؟ والله لا أمليتها عليك إلا وأنا قائم وأنت جالس! فقام وأجلسني، وأملى عليّ، وكنت أسارقه النظر، فكان يملي عليّ وهو يبكي".
ينظر: "التعديل والتجريح" للباجي (1/328).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الإمام عثمان الدارمي في كتابه "الرد على الجهمية" (ص 168-167) محذرا من التعجل في التبديع:
"أما قولكم: "مبتدع" فظلم وحيف في دعواكم، حتى تفهموا الأمر وتعقلوه...
والبدعة أمرها شديد، والمنسوب إليها سيء الحال بين أظهر المسلمين، فلا تعجلوا بالبدعة حتى تستيقنوا وتعلموا...
وكيف تستعجلون في أن تنسبوا إلى البدعة أقواما في قول قالوه، ولا تدرون أنهم أصابوا الحق في قولهم ذلك أم أخطأؤه...
فلا يجوز أن ينسب رجلا إلى بدعة بقول أو فعل، حتى يستيقن أن قوله ذلك وفعله باطل".

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الشيخ أبا بطين ﻣﻔﱵ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺪﻳﺔ (1194-1282هـ) - رحمه الله -:
"ووليّ الأمر إنما يُدعى له، لا يُمدح، لا سيما بما ليس فيه، وهؤلاء الذين يمدحون في الخطب هم الذين أماتوا الدين، فمادحهم مخطئ، فليس في الولاة اليوم من يستحق المدح ولا أن يُثنى عليه، وإنما يُدعى لهم بالتوفيق والهداية".
"الدرر السنية" (41/5).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الإمان ابن حبان - رحمه الله - في "الثقات" (5/230):
"ومن أمحَلِ المُحَال أن يُجَرَّح العَدل بكلام المَجروح".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبد الله بن المبارك: 

"أفضل الزهد إخفاء الزهد".

الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا (١٠٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "الذي عليه أهل السنة والجماعة: اعتقاد أن جنس العرب أفضل من جنس العجم".
اقتضاء الصراط ١/ ٣٧٤-٣٧٥.
وقال: "العرب أفضل بني آدم كما صحَّ ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".
مجموع الفتاوى 472/27.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ومن علاماتِ صحّته [أي القلب] = أنّه إذا فاتهُ وِرْده، وجدَ لفواتهِ ألماً أعظمَ من تألّمِ الحريصِ بفواتِ مالهِ وفقدِه "

ابن القيم / إغاثة اللهفان ١/ ٧٢

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

خطورة التساهل في عبارة (إن شاء الله)، وأنها لا يعصم الإنسان من الإثم، إذا كانت نيته أن لا يفعل ما وعد به

عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - قال:
"آيَةُ المُنَافِقِ ثَلَاثٌ: إذَا حَدَّثَ كَذَبَ، وإذَا وعَدَ أخْلَفَ، وإذَا اؤْتُمِنَ خَان".
أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه" (رقم: 33).

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب في "جامع العلوم والحكم" (2/482):
"(إذا وعد أخلف)، وهو على نوعين:
أحدهما: أن يعد ومن نيته أن لا يفي بوعده، وهذا أشر الخلف، ولو قال: "أفعل كذا إن شاء الله تعالى" ومن نيته أن لا يفعل، كان كذبا وخُلفا، قاله الأوزاعي.
الثاني: أن يعد ومن نيته أن يفي، ثم يبدو له، فيخلف من غير عذر له في الخلف".

ونقل الوليد بن مسلم في كتاب "الأيمان والنذور" عن الإمام الأوزاعي في رجل كلم في شيء فيقول: "نعم، إن شاء الله"، ومن نيته أن لا يفعل، قال: "هذا الكذب والخُلف".
أنظر: "شرح حديث: لبيك اللهم لبيك" (ص 8)

فإن إخلاف الوعد من الأمور العظيمة التي انتشرت في هذه الأيام، وهو خلق من أخلاق المنافقين التي يجب على كل مسلم أن يبتعد عنها.
وللأسف الشديد وصل الأمر إلى درجة أنّ الوالدين إذا وعدا أولادهما بشيء، قال لهما الأولاد: "أرجوكما، لا تقولا: (إن شاء الله)"، وذلك لأنهم اعتادوا على أنّ عبارة "إن شاء الله" إنما تقال إذا لم ينو صاحبها الوفاء بوعده.
ولقد صار هذا السلوك سمة لكثير من الناس، وتأملوا في وصية الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه -، الذي قال: "لا يعد أحدكم صبيه ثم لا ينجز له".
أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط" (8/32)، والقضاعي في "مسند الشهاب" (1/39)، وصححه ابن رجب في "جامع العلوم" (2/482).

حتى إنّ هناك من أهل الغرب من يحذّر بعضهم بعضا قائلين: "إذا تعاملت مع عربيّ، فاعلم، أنه إذا قال لك: "إن شاء الله"، فإنه يريد خداعك".
الله المستعان! انظروا إلى أساليب الشيطان ومكره، حيث زيّن الباطل لمجتمعنا وأوهمهم أنّ عبارة جليلة وعظيمة كـ(إن شاء الله) أصبح يُنظر إليها بحذر وحيطة.

قال الأصمعي: "وصف أعرابي قوما، فقال: "قالت ألسنتهم بالوعد، وانبسطت أيديهم بالإنجاز، فأحسنوا المقال، وشفعوه بالفعال".
رواه أبو بكر الخرائطي في كتابه "مكارم الأخلاق" (ص 83) ثم قال: "وكان يقال: "آفة المروءة: خلف الوعد".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل ابن كثير في ترجمة الجويني ما نصه: كانت أمه جارية اشتراها والده من كسب يده من النسخ، وأمرها أنْ لا تدع أحداً يرضعه غيرها، فاتفق أنَّ امرأة دخلت عليها فأرضعته مرة فأخذه الشيخ أبو محمد فنكسه ووضع يده في بطنه ووضع أصبعه في حلقه ولم يزل به حتى قاء ما في بطنه من لبن تلك المرأة. قال: وكان إمام الحرمين ربما حصل له في مجلسه في المناظرة فتور ووقفة فيقول: هذا من آثار تلك الرضعة.
البداية والنهاية ج12ص157

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن حذيفة بن قتادة قال:

‏ " أعظم المصائب قساوة القلب "

‏[سير أعلام النبلاء 284/9]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

‏"أهل الاستقامة في نهاياتهم، أشدُّ اجتِهاداً منهم في بداياتهم".

مدارج السالكين ٣/ ١١٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏"ما من إمام إلا و قد انتسب إليه أقوام هو منهم بريء؛ قد انتسب إلى مالك أناس مالك بريء منهم، و انتسب إلى الشافعي أناس هو بريء منهم، و انتسب إلى أبي حنيفة أناس هو بريء منهم".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٣صـ١٨٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو سليمان الدَّاراني رحمه الله: 
*«إذا أردت أن ينقطع عنك الوسواس، فأيُّ وقت أحسستَ به فافرح، فإنَّك إذا فرحتَ به انقطع عنك، لأنَّه ليس شيءٌ أبغض إلى الشَّيطان من سرور المؤمن، وإن اغتممتَ به زادك».* 

~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~°~      

الأذكار، للنووي: (ص:١٢٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أولى الناس بالرحمة ثلاثة:
- البر يكون في السلطان الفاجر
- والعاقل يكون في تدبير الجاهل
- والكريم يحتاج إلى اللئيم

قاله أحد الحكماء. ينظر: سراج الملوك للطرطوشي (٣٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مُعاوية بن قرة  - رحمه الله :

" لا تطلب من النّاس اليَوم الخير، اطلب منهم كفّ الأذى، فمن كف أذاهُ عنك اليَوم، فهو بِمنزلة مَن كان يعطيك الجوائز ".

 تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر (٢٧٠/٥٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"من لا تعترضه شبهة لا تصفو له حجة، وكل قلب لا يقرعه التردد فإنما يظهر فيه التقليد والجمود على ما قيل له، ويسمع من غيره".
ابن عقيل، ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ١/ ٣٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نصيحة لمن خالط العلماء
‏وعرف بواطن أحوالهم:

‏قال عبد الله الهدلق:
‏سألت أستاذا خالط العلامة 
‏محمود شاكر، 
‏وخبر سواده وبياضه،
‏سألته سؤالا، فقال لي معاتبا:
‏لقد أقدرني شيخنا محمود
‏بتقريبه إياي على أن أرى مواطن 
‏ضعفه،
‏فمن اللؤم أن أقوى عليه به"
‏ميراث الصمت ص ١٣٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله:-

"من وصل أخاه بنصيحة له في دينه، ونظر له في صلاح دنياه فقد أحسن صلته".

ربيع الأبرار (٥/ ٢٦٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

إذا عظُمت المحنة كان ذلك *للمؤمن الصالح*  سبباً لعلو الدرجة، و عظيم الأجر.

الإستقامة (٢٦٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :
《 أظلم الناس لنفسه اللئيم ؛ إذا ارتفع جفا أقاربه ، وأنكر معارفه ، واستخفَّ بالأشراف ، وتكبَّر على ذوي الفضل 》.
 سراج الملوك (صـ٥٥)
━━━✵❀✵━━━

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> ‏سُئل الامام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : -
> 
> " كيف يكون سوء الظن بالله ؟ 
> قال : الوسوسة ، والخوف الدائم من وقوع مُصِيبَة ، وترقب زوال النعمة ، كلها من سوء الظن بالرحمن الرحيم ".
> 
> [  حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم - ٩ / ١٢٣ ]


أخي العزيز، أرجوك تأكد من صحة هذا النقل.
بارك الله فيك وزادك الله حرصا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القاسم -رحمه الله-: 

«كنّا إذا ودّعنا مالكاً يقول لنا: اتّقوا الله وانشروا هذا العلم وعلّموه ولا تكتموه».

[«جامع بيان العلم» (1/492)]

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله تعالى: "فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا" (البقرة 22):

"الأنداد: هو الشرك أخفى من دبيب النمل على صفاة سوداء، في ظلمة الليل.
وهو أن يقول: "والله، وحياتك يا فلانة، وحياتي".
ويقول: "لولا كلبه هذا لأتانا اللصوص، ولولا البط في الدار لأتى اللصوص".
وقول الرجل لصاحبه: "ما شاء الله وشئت".
وقول الرجل: "لولا الله وفلان".
لا تجعل فيها فلان، فإن هذا كله به شرك".

أخرجه الإمام ابن أبي حاتم في "تفسيره" (62/1).
وقال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ في "تيسير العزيز الحميد" (ص 587): "وسنده جيد".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*روى البيهقي عن الربيع ؛ قال :* 

*بعثني الشافعيُّ بكتابٍ من مصر إلى أحمد بن حنبل ، فأتيتهُ ، وقد انفتل من صلاة الفجر ، فدفعتُ إليه الكتاب ، فقال* 
*أقرأته؟ فقلتُ : لا .*

*فأخذه ، فقرأه ، فدمعت عيناه ،*
*فقلت يا أبا عبد الله ، وما فيه؟*

*قال : يَذكر أنَّه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام ، فقال :*
*اكتب إلى أبي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل ، واقرأ عليه مني السَّلام ، وقل له : إنَّك ستُمْتَحن وتُدْعى إلى القول بخَلْق القرآن ، فلا تُجبهم ، يرفع الله لك عَلَماً إلى يوم القيامة .*

*البداية والنهاية (٣٦٥/١٠)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول تلميذه ابن القيم:
علم الله مارأيت أحدًا *أطيب عيشًا منه قط،مع ما كان فيه* من ضيق العيش.. والتهديد والإرهاق،وهو مع ذلك *من أطيب الناس عيشًا، وأشرحهم صدراً،وأقواهم قلبًا،وأسرهم نفسًا،تلوح نضرة النعيم على وجهه❗*
الوابل الصيب(٤٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"‏وأكثر الأهواء والبدع ، كانت من قبلِ العمل بخبر الواحد اعتقاداً وعملاً ، بلا عرضٍ على الكتاب أو السنة الثابتة" . تقويم الأدلة للدبوسي ٢ - ٢٧٠ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كل من كان أغوص نظرا وأدق فكرا وأكثر إحاطة بالأصول والفروع وأتم وقوفا على شرائط الأدلة كانت الإشكالات عنده أكثر أمّا المُصِر على الوجه الواحد طول عمره في المباحث الظنية بحيث لا يتردد فيه فذاك لا يكون إلا من جمود الطبع وقلة الفطنة وكلال القريحة وعدم الوقوف على شرائط الأدلة والاعتراضات


- الفخر الرازي ( ت ٦٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الثعالبي في "تفسيره" (١٢٠/٢) : " وقد روى أبو داود في "سننه" عن ثوبان ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « يوشك الأمم أن تتداعی عليكم كما تداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها ، فقال قائل : ومن قلة نحن يومئذ ؟ قال : بل أنتم كثير ، ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل ، ولينزعن الله من صدور عدوكم  المهابة منكم وليقذفن في قلوبكم الوهن ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله ، وما الوهن ؟ قال : حب الدنيا ، وكراهية المؤت » .
فانظرْ - رحمك الله - فهل هذا الزمانُ إلا زمانَنا بعَيْنِه ؟! وتأملْ حالَ ملوكِنا ، إنما هِمّتهم جمعُ المال من حرام وحلال ، وإعراضُهم عن أمر الجهاد ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون على مصاب الإسلام " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه :


" لا يزال الشيطان ذَعِراً من المؤمن ما حافظ على الصلوات الخمس، فإذا ضيعهن تجرأ عليه وأوقعه في العظائم" .


° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° 


ربيع الأبرار 270/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

 فالمؤمن إذا كانت له نية أتت علىٰ عامة أفعاله و كانت المباحات من صالح أعماله لصلاح قلبه و نيته 
و المنافق - لفساد قلبه و نيته - يعاقب علىٰ ما يظهره من العبادات رياء فإن في الصحيح ( أن النبي صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم قال : ‏ألا إن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح لها سائر الجسد وإذا فسدت فسد لها سائر الجسد ألا وهي القلب ) . 

مجموع الفتاوىٰ (٣٦٩/٢٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمة الله عليه 

‎من رحمة الله بعبده أن يبتليه ببلاء لا يستطيع البوح به، ولا يجد من يفهمه في تفاصيله،
‎حتى لا يكون في قلبه تعلُّقٌ بأحدٍ غير الله يشكو إليه.

(‎الوابل الصيب/٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إبراهيم بن ميسرة قال لي طاوس : تزوج أو لأقولن لك ما قال عمر بن الخطاب لأبي الزوائد : ما يمنعك من النكاح إلا عجز أو فجور .

‏ سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٤٨/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله " لو أن أبا حنيفة بنى على أصول أهل المدينة لكان الناس عليه عيالا في الفقه، ولكنه بنى على أصول هي في بعض الأحوال أضعف من الفروع ".


مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي ١٧١/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله : 

( *لم يزل صبغ اللحية من زي الصالحين،  وزينة الفضلاء المتدينين . والمستحب أن يكون بالحناء والكتم  .* ) 

" الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع "

( ١ /٣٧٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 


من نوّر الله قلبه؛ هداه للتي هي أقوم و لو قل علمه، 
و من أعماه لم تزده كثرة الكتب إلا حيرة و ضلالا .


 مجموع الفتاوى   ٦٦٥/24

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الرجاء الدخول 
الدعاء لأخينا محمد طه*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيمية -رحمه الله-:
"... فإنَّ اللهَ يَنتَقِمُ مِنه لرَسُولِه ويَكفِـيهِ إيَّاه، ... والقِـصَّةُ في إهلاكِ اللهِ واحدًا واحدًا مِن هؤلاء المُستهزئينَ معروفةٌ، ... فكُلُّ مَن شنَأَه وأبغضَه وعاداهُ فإنَّ اللهَ يَقطَعُ دابِرَه،ويَمحقُ عينَه وأثرَه، ...ولعلّك لا تجدُ أحدًا آذى نبِيًّا من الأنبياءِ ثمّ لم يَتُب إلّا ولا بُدَّ أن تُصيبَه قارِعَة❗".


[ الصّارم المسلول على شاتم الرّسول (١٦٤ - ١٦٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


ومن ﺃﺻﻐﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﻼﻡ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﻼﻡ ﺭﺳﻮﻟﻪ ﺑﻌﻘﻠﻪ ، ﻭﺗﺪﺑﺮﻩ ﺑﻘﻠﺒﻪ ، ﻭﺟﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻔﻬﻢ ﻭاﻟﺤﻼﻭﺓ ﻭاﻟﺒﺮﻛﺔ ﻭاﻟﻤﻨﻔﻌﺔ ﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺠﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻲء ﻣﻦ اﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﻻ ﻣﻨﻈﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻣﻨﺜﻮﺭﻩ .


أقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٢٧٠/22

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كمال سلامة صدر المؤمن )‏
قال العلامة ابن رجب -رحمه الله-:
«المؤمن يسرّه ما يسرّ أخاه المؤمن و يريد لأخيه المؤمن ما يريده لنفسه من الخير،وهذا كله إنما يأتي من كمال سلامةِ الصدر من الغلِّ والغشِّ والحسدِ ».
جامع العلوم والحكم (330/1

----------


## نور وليد

> كمال سلامة صدر المؤمن )‏
> قال العلامة ابن رجب -رحمه الله-:
> «المؤمن يسرّه ما يسرّ أخاه المؤمن و يريد لأخيه المؤمن ما يريده لنفسه من الخير،وهذا كله إنما يأتي من كمال سلامةِ الصدر من الغلِّ والغشِّ والحسدِ ».
> جامع العلوم والحكم (330/1


نفعنا الله بعلمك اخى الفاضل

----------


## نور وليد

> #فائدة
> 
> كان يحيى بن خالد بن برمك (ت ١٩٠ هـ) يجري على سفيان بن عيينة ( ت ١٩٨ هـ) كل شهر ألف درهم
> وكان سفيان يقول* : اللهم إنه قد كفاني المؤنة وفرغني للعبادة فاكفه هم آخرته .
> فلما مات يحيى رآه بعض أصحابه في المنام
> فقال : ما فعل الله بك. 
> قال : غُفر لي بدعاء سفيان .
> 
>  البداية والنهاية للحافظ ابن كثير ( ١٣ / ٦٧٩) .


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ شيخُ الإسلامِ ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى


 الثبات على العلم و الإيمان
عند وقوع الفتن و الشبهات 
هو من أعظم النعم 
فإن من الناس من يؤمن في العافية ثم إذا فُتِنَ إرتدَّ


فينبغي أن يُعلم أن ثباته على الإيمان عند الفتنة و الشبهة من أعظم النعم .


جامع المسائل ٩ - ١/‏٣٩٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله؛
* وأمَّا الخرُوجُ مِن إختَلافِ العُلمَاء فَإنِّمَا يُفعَل احتِيَاطًا إذَا لَم تُعرَف السُّنَة و لَم يَتَبيَن الحَقِّ  لأنَّ مَن اتِقَى الشُبهَات فَقدِّ استَبرَأ لِعرضِه ودِينه، فَإذِا زَالت الشُبهَة وتَبيَّنت السُّنَة فَلا مَعنَى لِطَلبِّ الخُروجِ مِن الخِلاف .*

*شَرحُ العُمدَة ١ / ٤٦٤ *

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ولا يسألُ امرؤٌ إلا ربَّه وحده لا شريك له ، فهو الغني ذو الرحمة ، ومن دونه الفقراء ذوو القسوة .

 الجامع من الإيصال لابن حزم ٣١٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(علم البيوع)! 

يقول ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله:
‏علم البيوع من علم الخواص لا من علم العوام.

التمهيد لابن عبد البر ٦/ ٢٨٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ شيخُ الإسلامِ ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

 الثبات على العلم و الإيمان
عند وقوع الفتن و الشبهات 
هو من أعظم النعم 
فإن من الناس من يؤمن في العافية ثم إذا فُتِنَ إرتدَّ

فينبغي أن يُعلم أن ثباته على الإيمان عند الفتنة و الشبهة من أعظم النعم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية: 

"أول ذنب عصي الله به ثلاثة :
الحرص والكبر والحسد.

فالحرص من آدم.

والكبر من إبليس.

والحسد من قابيل حيث قتل هابيل".

مجموع الفتاوى١٠/ ١٢٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن عطية الأندلسي رحمه الله: 

( *فأما النسيان الذي هو آفة في البشر فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم منه قبل التبليغ،  وبعد التبليغ ما لم يحفظه أحد من الصحابة ، وأما بعد أن يُحفظ فجائز عليه ما يجوز على البشر ؛ لأنه قد بلغ وأدى الأمانة ،* ومنه الحديث حين أسقط آية فلما فرغ من الصلاة  قال : " أفي القوم أبي ؟ " قال نعم يا رسول الله ،  قال : " فلم لم تذكرني ؟ "   قال حسبت أنها رفعت،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لم ترفع ولكني نُسِّيتُها "  . ) 

" المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز " 
( ١ / ٥٢٤ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلاَّمة ابن حزم رحمه الله:

لا يخلو مخلوق من عيب ، فالسعيد من قلت عيوبُه ودقّتْ.

 الأخلاق والسير: (١١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال محمد بن داود رحمه الله:"
من لم يشرب ماء الغربة،ولم يضع رأسه على ساعد الكربة ،لم يعرف حق الوطن والتربة.

ذيل تاريخ بغداد. ٢٠٧/١٦

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ محمد البشير الابراهيمي رحمة الله:
ثم نقول لبعض إخواننا وساستنا الذين يناوئون جمعية العلماء، وهي مادّة قوتهم، وعماد أعمالهم، وأصل فروعهم، ومجمع غاياتهم التي يعملون لها إن كانوا صادقين، نقول لهم على اختلاف نزَعاتهم من أفراد وجماعات: إن السياسة لباب وقشور، وإن حظ الكثير منكم- مع الأسف والمعذرة- القشورُ دون اللباب.
أما لباب السياسة بمعناها العام عند جميع العقلاء فهو عبارة واحدة: إيجاد الأمة، ولا توجد الأمة إلا بتثبيت مقوّماتها من جنس، ولغة، ودين، وتقاليدَ صحيحة، وعادات صالحة، وفضائلَ جنسية أصيلة، وبتصحيح عقيدتها وإيمانها بالحياة، وبتربيتها على الاعتداد بنفسها، والاعتزاز بقوّتها المعنوية، والمغالاة بقيمتها وبميراثها، وبالإمعان في ذلك كله حتى يكون لها عقيدةً راسخة تناضل عنها، وتستميت في سبيلها، وترَى أنّ وجود تلك المقومات شرط لوجودها، فإذا انعدم الشرط انعدم المشروط، ثم يفيض عليها من مجموع تلك الحالات إلهام لا يغالب ولا يردّ، بأن تلك المقوّمات متى اجتمعت تلاقحت، ومتى تلاقحت ولدَت " وطنًا".
[كتاب آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي ج3 ص63]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال اﻟﺮﺑﻴﻊ ﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻠﺸﺎﻓﻌﻲ: ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﺪﺭ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻤﻨﺎﻇﺮﺓ؟ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ:
(ﻣﻦ ﻋﻮﺩ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ اﻟﺮﻛﺾ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﺪاﻥ اﻷﻟﻔﺎﻅ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻠﻌﺜﻢ ﺇﺫا ﺭﻣﻘﺘﻪ اﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻷﻟﺤﺎﻅ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﺧﻲ اﻟﺒﺎﻝ ﻗﺼﻴﺮ اﻟﻬﻤﺔ ﻓﺈﻥ ﻣﺪاﺭﻙ اﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺪ ﻭاﻻﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﺮ ﺧﺼﻤﻪ ﻟﺼﻐﺮﻩ ﻓﻴﺴﺎﻣﺤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻈﺮﻩ ﺑﻞ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻬﺞ ﻭاﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ اﻻﺳﺘﻴﻔﺎء ﻭاﻻﺳﺘﻘﺼﺎء ﻷﻥ ﺗﺮﻙ اﻟﺘﺤﺮﺯ ﻭاﻻﺳﺘﻈﻬﺎﺭ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﻀﻌﻒ ﻭاﻻﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ).
رواه الخطيب في كتاب الفقيه والمتفقه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الراغب الأصفهاني:
(ومعجزات الأنبياء نوعان، حسية و عقلية،و *أكثر معجزات هذه الأمة عقلية، لشدة ذكائها وكمال أفهامها*؛ ولأن هذه الشريعة باقية على وجه الدهر غير معرضة للنسخ).

تفسير الأصفهاني (٤٣/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفيروزآبادي:

‏"الإحسان فوق العدل. 
‏وذلك أن العدل: هو أن يعطي ما عليه ويأخذ ما له.
‏والإحسان: أن يعطي أكثر مما عليه، ويأخذ أقل مما له.
‏فالإحسان زائد عليه.
‏فتحري العدل واجب، وتحري الإحسان ندب وتطوع، ولذلك عظم الله ثواب أهل الإحسان".

‏بصائر ذوي التمييز ٢/ ٤٦٥.

----------


## عزالدين ايقال

> ‏قال ابن مسعود «رضي الله عنه» :
> 
> المخلص لربه كالماشي على الرمل لا تسمع خطواته ولكن ترى آثاره
> 
> [جامع العلوم والحكم 302]_


في أي طبعة كلام ابن مسعود هذا لأنني بحثت في طبعة كوشك والأرنؤوط وماهر الفحل ولم أقف عليه برقم الصفحة الذي أشرت إليه ولم أجده بهذا اللفظ في كتب المسانيد أيضاً

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال شـيخ الإسـلام ابـن تيـمـية 
           رحــمه الله : 
(تُحرَس السُّنَّة *بالحَقِ والصدق والعَدل* ،ولا تُحرَس بِكذبٍ ولا ظُلم ،فإذا رَدَّ الإنسانُ باطلاً بباطل ،وقابل بدعة ببدعة،كان هذا مِمَّا ذَمَّهُ السلف والأئمة! .
درء التعارض( ٧ / ١٨٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه جاري البحث 
وفقكم الله 


> في أي طبعة كلام ابن مسعود هذا لأنني بحثت في طبعة كوشك والأرنؤوط وماهر الفحل ولم أقف عليه برقم الصفحة الذي أشرت إليه ولم أجده بهذا اللفظ في كتب المسانيد أيضاً

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشاطبي -رحمه الله-:

" ولقد زَلَّ - بسببِ الإعراض عن الدليل والاعتِماد على الرجال - أقوامٌ خَرجُوا بسببِ ذلك عن جَادَّةِ الصحابة والتابعين، واتَّبَعُوا أهواءَهم بغير علم ، فضَلُّوا عن سواء السبيل". 

الاعتصام ( ٨٦٣/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ طاهر الجزائري (ت:١٣٣٨هـ): 

《 *وكأنَّ كثيرًا منهم يظنُّ أنَّ الاعتراضَ على أَيِّ وَجهٍ كان؛ يدُلُّ على العلمِ والنَّباهة، مَعَ أنَّه كثيرًا ما يدُلُّ على الجَهلِ والبلاهة!* 》.

 توجيه النظر إلى أصول الأثر (1/ 44).

----------


## نور وليد

> قال عبد الله بن المبارك: 
> 
> "أفضل الزهد إخفاء الزهد".
> 
> الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا (١٠٣)


زادك الله علما اخى الفاضل

----------


## نور وليد

> قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:
> 
> ‏"أهل الاستقامة في نهاياتهم، أشدُّ اجتِهاداً منهم في بداياتهم".
> 
> مدارج السالكين ٣/ ١١٨


اللهم ارزقنا الاستقامة

----------


## نور وليد

> قال الزهري: "إذا طال المجلس، كان للشيطان فيه نصيب".
>  أخرجه ابن سمعون في "الأمالي" (20)، والخطيب البغدادي في "الجامع لأخلاق الراوي" (1385).
> 
> وعلّق الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير على قول الزهري في "شرح اختصار علوم الحديث" (13) قائلا:
>  "وإذا كان هذا في مجلس الحديث فالمجالس الأخرى من باب أولى كان للشيطان فيه نصيب، فما بالكم بالمجالس، مجالس القيل والقال، التي تطول بين عموم الناس على مختلف مستوياتهم من طلاب علم وعامة، كثير منهم يجلس الساعات لا يخرج بفائدة، هذا السلامة منه شبه مستحيلة، والله المستعان".


وفقك الله لكل خير اخى الفاضل

----------


## نور وليد

> ● قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
> 
> *《 اعلموا أن البشاشة وطلاقة الوجه لإخوانكم من الأمور التي تثابون عليها، فمن كان متصفًا بها فليحمد الله، وليسأله المزيد من ذلك، من لم يكن متصفًا بها، (((فليمرن نفسه عليها)))) ، فإن الإنسان لا يزال يمرن نفسه على الأخلاق الفاضلة حتى تكون من سجاياه وطبائعه 》.*
> 
>  |[ الضياء اللامع (١٠٧/١) ]|


رحم الله العلامة ابن العثيمين و بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم الفاضل

----------


## نور وليد

> قال ثابت البناني : 
> 
> "طوبى لمن ذكر ساعة الموت ، وما أكثر عبد ذكر الموت إلا رؤي ذلك في عمله".
> 
> حلية الأولياء (٣٢٦/٢)


اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## نور وليد

> قال الشاطبي: "من علامات السعادة على العبد: تيسير الطاعة عليه، وموافقة السنة في أفعاله، وصحبته لأهل الصلاح، وحسن أخلاقه مع الإخوان، وبذل معروفه للخلق، واهتمامه للمسلمين، ومراعاته لأوقاته".
> 
> 
> الاعتصام | ج 2 ص 152


اللهم ارزقنا نعمة السعادة فى الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الطُّوفي: سمعتُه -يعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- يقول:

*من سألني مستفيدًا حقّقت له، ومن سألني مُتعنّتًا ناقضته فلا يلبث أن ينقطع، فأُكفى مُؤْنته.*

الدرر الكامنة لابن حجر (١٧٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله:-

"وأما المؤمن فأكبر همه هو الله".

الفتاوى الكبرى: ٩٦/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿فَمالِ هَؤُلاءِ القَوْمِ لا يَكادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا﴾

"وفيه أنه يجب على العاقل الرشيد أن يطلب فقهَ القول دون الظواهر الحرفية، فمن اعتاد الأخذ بما يطفو من الظواهر دون ما رَسَب في أعماق الكلام، وما تغلغل في أنحائه وأحنائه يبقى جاهلا غبيًّا طول عمره". تفسير المنار (٢٦٧/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحسن البصري :* 

*‏(ينبغي للوجه الحسن ألا يشين وجهه بقبيح فعله، و ينبغي لقبيح الوجه ألا يجمع بين قبيحين) .*
▪︎‏بهجة المجالس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة الماوردي - رحمه الله - :

" العلم عِوَضٌ مِن كل لذة ، ومُغْنٍ عن كل شهوة ، فَمن تفرد بالعلم لم تُوحِشْهُ خلوة ، ومَن تَسَلَّى بالكتب لم تَفُتْهُ سَلْوَة  " .

أدب الدنيا والدين(ص٩٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"لمّا بلغتُ(التاسعة)أص  يبت رجلي اليسرى بمرض، وكان *للإهمال والبعد عن التطبيب المنظّم أثرٌ كبير في إصابتي بعاهة* العرَج في رجلي، وقد *أنساني ألمَها والحزنَ عليها ما كنتُ مُنْكَبًّا عليه من التهام كُتبٍ كاملةٍ بالحفظ*، فكان لي بذلك *أعظم سلوى* عن تلك العاهة"
▪︎البشير الإبراهيمي | الآثار ٥/ ١٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَال ابْنُ عَابِدِينَ: "الاِخْتِلاَف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

《 مقتضى الحال مع لجاج أهل الزمان يقتضي التكرار والبيان الكثير، وإن سئم منه قليل النشاط؛ فالسآمة من طول الاحتجاج على الحق خير من العماية من طول السكوت عنه، والعارف لا يكون كسلان، ومن أحب العلم، لم يسأمِ التطويل والتكرار》.

الإمام ابن الوزير رحمه الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من شكى مصيبة إلى غير الله، لم يجد حلاوة الطاعة. 

شقيق الأزدي، سير الأعلام (٣١٥/٩)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: وما أمر الله بأمر إلا وللشيطان فيه نزعتان:
- إما إلى تفريط وإضاعة.
- وإما إلى إفراط وغلو.
ودين الله وسط بين الجافي عنه، والغالي فيه، كالوادي بين جبلين، والهدى بين ضلالتين، والوسط بين طرفين ذميمين فكما أن الكافي عن الأمر مضيع له، فالغالي فيه مضيع له،، هذا بتقصيره عن الحد، وهذا بتجاوزه الحد.
[مدارج السالكين]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري: 

"المصافحة تزيد في المودة".

 الإخوان لابن أبي الدنيا (١٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال رحمة الله عليه: 

لا تخوضنَّ في أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن خصمك النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم غدا. 

سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٨/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• لاتتهاون في اللباس_الشتوي بحجة أنك لا تشعر بالبرد!

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله:

«كان عُمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إذا حضر الشّتاء تعاهدهم وكتَب لهم بالوصية:
إن الشّتاء قد حضر وهُو عدُو فتأهَّبوا له أهبته من الصُّوف والخفاف والجوارب واتخذوا الصُّوف شعارًا ودثارًا فإن البرد عدُو سريع دخُوله، بعِيد خُروجه».

 لطائف المعارف 330 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«البرد الشديد يوجب الموت بخلاف الحر فقد مات خلق من البرد؛ بخلاف الحر فإن الموت منه غير معتاد و لهذا قال بعض العرب: البرد بؤس و الحر أذى ».

مجموع الفتاوى16/160

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال الشافعي رحمه الله 

الانقباض عن الناس مكسبة للعداوة، والانبساط إليهم مجلبة لقرناء السوء، فكن بين المنقبض والمنبسط. 

سير الأعلام (٨٩/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقال: 

اللبيب العاقل هو الفطن المتغافل. 

سير الأعلام (٨٩/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"إبراهيم بن الأغلب التميمي"

قال ابن عذاري: لم يل إفريقية أحسن سيرة، ولا أحسن سياسة، ولا أرأف برعية، ولا أوفى بعهد، ولا أرعى لحرمة منه.


 سير أعلام النبلاء  الرسالة، ١٢٩/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«كان محمود شاكر يوصي تلميذه محمود الطناحي بأخذ الدكتوراه، ويقول له: أنت في زمن لا يسمعون فيه إلا لذوي الأسماء المسبوقة بدال؛ فاسعَ لتحصيل تلك (الدال) لتجد من يصغي إلى علمك».

(ظل النديم)


——————————

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
 «والله *يُحبُّ* الكلام: 
▪︎ *بعلمٍ* 
▪︎ *وعَدلٍ* 
▪︎ *وإعطاءِ كلّ ذِي حَقٍّ حَقَّه*
▪︎ *وتَنزيل الناس مَنَازلهم*».
 مجموع الفتاوى(٢٠٥/١٢).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن أبي العز الحنفي  رحمه الله في شرحه للطحاوية:
 "وقد تواترت الأخبار عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ثبوت عذاب القبر ونعيمه لمن كان لذلك أهلا، وسؤال الملكين فيجب اعتقاد ثبوت ذلك، والإيمان به، ولا نتكلم في كيفيته؛ إذ ليس للعقل وقوف على كيفيته، لكونه لا عهد له به في هذه الدار، والشرع لا يأتي بما تحيله العقول ولكنه يأتي بما تحار فيه العقول؛ فإن عود الروح إلى الجسد ليس على الوجه المعهود في الدنيا بل تعاد الروح إليه إعادة غير الإعادة المألوفة في الدنيا"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وبهذه العلة - أي التشبه - نقول بترك السنة متى صارت شعاراً لأهل البدعة خوفاً من التشبه بهم ". انتهى

الإحياء (٢/٢٧٢) للغزالي رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سأل رجل ابن عمر عن مسألة فطأطأ رأسه ولم يجبه، فقال له: يرحمك الله أما سمعت مسألتي؟ 
قال: بلى ولكنكم كأنكم ترون أن الله ليس بسائلنا عما تسألوننا عنه. 
اتركنا يرحمك الله حتى نتفهم في مسألتك فإن كان لها جواب عندنا وإلا أعلمناك أنه لا علم لنا به.

الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ( ١٢٦/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كانَ ‎الفضيل بن عياض يقول :

*《 لو أنَّ لي دعوة مُجابة لدعوت الله أن يغفر للعُشَّاق ؛ لأن حركاتهم اضطرارية لا اختيارية 》.*
 |[ العود الهندي (٢٢٢/٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏نار الحقود لا تنطفئ إلا أن يشاء الله

قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله :

من الميسور أن نطفئ النار ذات
الوقـــود وليس من الممكن أن
نطفئ الحقد من صدر الحقود.

آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي (٥٥٨/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

**‏وقد اتفقت الأذواق السليمة على أنّ مقام التعزية -مثلاً- ؛ والتحذير ، والعتاب مقام إيجاز . وأنّ مقام محادثة المحبوب ، والصلح ، والتهنئة ، والقصص مقام إطناب.*

(عبدالعزيز الحربي/ البلاغة الميسرة)

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال ابن القيم:
((ومن المعلوم أن فوتَ الصواب في الفتوى لِأعلمِ الأمة برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولجميع الصحابة معه وظَفَرَ فلانٍ وفلان من المتأخرين به من أمحل المحال، ومن لم يجعل قوله حجةً يجوِّز ذلك، بل يحكم بوقوعه، والله المستعان))

"إعلام الموقعين" ( ط عطاءات العلم - 619/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الدسوقي رحمه الله  : 

(  *(تنبيه) من غلبت عليه القهقهة كلما صلى فإنه يصلي على حالته ولا يؤخر ولا يقدم وأما إن كانت تلازم في إحدى المشتركتين فإنه يقدم أو يؤخر أشار له عج وهذا بخلاف الصوم فإنه يسقط عن كل من إذا صام عطش أو جاع بحيث لا يصبر على عدم الأكل أو الشرب قاله شيخنا  .* ) 

" حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير "
( ١ / ٤٥٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من عجائب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية التى تدل على اخلاقه العالية وسلامة صدره

ذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله: أن شيخ الإسلام لما ألف كتابه " الاستغاثة " ترصد له ابن البكرى الصوفى على الطريق ومعه جماعة من أصحابه وضربوا شيخ الإسلام ضربًا شديدًا حتى طرحوه على الأرض ثم هربوا..
تجمع الناس بعدها ومعهم الجند وطلبوا من شيخ الإسلام أن يأذن لهم بالانتقام من ابن البكرى فرفض شيخ الإسلام وقال لهم : 
" إما أن يكون الحق لى أو لكم أو لله؛ فإن كان لي فهو فى حلٍّ وإن كان لكم؛ فإن لم تسمعوا منى فلا تستفتونى، وافعلوا ما شئتم وإن كان لله، فالله يأخذ حقه كيف شاء متى شاء "..
لكنهم لم يكترثوا بكلام شيخ الإسلام وسعوا فى طلب ابن البكرى فى كل مكان ..
لم يجد ابن البكرى مكانا يختبئ فيه إلا بيت شيخ الإسلام..
أواه شيخ الإسلام وخبأه حتى يشفع له عند السلطان فيعفو عنه..وقد فعل
وهذا الموقف العجيب جعل بعض علماء الاشاعرة يقولون عن شيخ الإسلام 
تخلق بأخلاق لا تكاد تحصل إلا لأنبياء الله تعالى وأفراد الناس.
 رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

البداية والنهاية (١٤/٧٦)، وذيل طبقات الحنابلة (٢/٤٠٠)، والعقود الدرية (ص٢٨٦)، والكواكب الدرية (ص١٣٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو محمد بن حزم - رحمه الله - في " الجامع من الإيصال " ( 1 / 342 - مع المحلى ) :                                      " والافتراق حرام والاختلاف بلية ، والاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة واجب ، وهما الحجة القاطعة والحكم العدل " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*مــن أدبِ الــصّــدَاقَــ  ةِ:*

 قال الإمامُ ابن حزم رحمه الله :  
" لا تنقل إلى صديقك ما يُؤلِمُ نفسَه ولا ينتفعُ بمعرفته ، فهذا فعل الأرذال "

[ الأخلاق والسير 47 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(الإحياء أجل كتب الغزالي)

ابن تيمية في درء التعارض 145/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(المغني أجل كتب الحنابلة)

السيوطي في الحاوي 169/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(أجل كتب الرازي:نهاية العقول)

ابن تيمية_ بيان تلبيس الجهمية 383/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية:

"القلب لا يتوكل إلا على من يرجوه، فمن رجا قوته أو عمله أو علمه أو صديقه أو قرابته أو شيخه أو ملكه أو ماله غير ناظر إلى الله كان فيه نوع توكل على ذلك السبب، وما رجا أحد مخلوقا أو توكل عليه إلا خاب ظنه فيه".

الفتاوى الكبرى ٥/ ٢٣٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال_ابن_تيمية رحمه الله :

«يذكر عن الإمام أحمد أن:

 إبليس*بامتناعه*ع  ن السجود لآدم قد لزمه الكفر واللعنة. 
فكيف من يمتنع عن السجود لله تعالى؟».

شرح العمدة: ٨٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الصنعاني ( الحق الذي ليس عليه غبار الحكم بسهولة الاجتهاد في هذه الأعصار، وأنه أسهل منه في الأعصار الخالية لمن له في الدين همة عالية...)

إرساد النقاد إلى تيسر الاجتهاد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:*
-
 "المشركون كانوا يدعون الله إذا اضطروا، فيجيب دعاءهم، فكيف بالمؤمنين! ".

جامع المسائل (٧١/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اسوأ الناس حالاً*

*قال الزمخشري: قيل لعالم: من أسوأ الناس حالاً ؟  قال: من لا يثق بأحدٍ لسوء ظنه، ولا يثق به أحد لسوء فعله.*

*موسوعة الأخلاق [٣ / ٥٥٠]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله:

" *وأمّا من كان طلبه الحديث والفقه غِيَّةً ومحبة نفسانية؛ فالعبادة في حقه أفضل، بل ما بينهما أفعل تفضيلٍ*،
*وهذا تقسيمٌ في الجملة، فقلَّ والله من رأيته مُخلِصاً في طلب العلم*".

[سير أعلام النبلاء ٧/ ١٦٧]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

واصل سؤال الخلق الحاجات الدنيوية التي لا يجب عليهم فعلها ليس واجباً على السائل ولا مستحباً, بل المأمور به سؤال الله تعالى والرغبة إليه والتوكل عليه. 
وسؤال الخلق في الأصل محرم، لكنه أبيح للضرورة، وتركه توكلاً على الله أفضل، قال تعالى: (فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ * وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ) أي أرغب إلى الله تعالى لا إلى غيره.

 [قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة]

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال ابن حزم:
وجدت الْعَمَل للآخرة سالما من كل عيب خَالِصا من كل كدر موصلا إِلَى طرد الْهم على الْحَقِيقَة وَوجدت الْعَامِل للآخرة إِن امتحن بمكروه فِي تِلْكَ السَّبِيل لم يهتم بل يسر إِذْ رجاؤه فِي عاقبه مَا ينَال بِهِ عون لَهُ على مَا يطْلب وزايد فِي الْغَرَض الَّذِي إِيَّاه يقْصد وَوَجَدته إِن عاقه عَمَّا هُوَ بسبيله عائق لم يهتم إِذْ لَيْسَ مؤاخذا بذلك فَهُوَ غير مُؤثر فِي مَا يطْلب ورأيته إِن قصد بالأذى سر وَإِن نكبته نكبة سر وَإِن تَعب فِيمَا سلك فِيهِ سر فَهُوَ فِي سرُور مُتَّصِل أبدا وَغَيره بِخِلَاف ذَلِك أبدا

فَاعْلَم أَنه مَطْلُوب وَاحِد وَهُوَ طرد الْهم وَلَيْسَ إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا طَرِيق وَاحِد وَهُوَ الْعَمَل لله تَعَالَى فَمَا عدا هَذَا فضلال وسخف.

"الأخلاق والسير" (١٥-١٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك:
وإنه لينبغي لذي العقل أن تنهاه اللحية والشيب عن الباطل.
تفسير القرطبي 377/8

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَال الْفُضَيْلُ بْنُ عِيَاض  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: 

« كَيْفَ بِك إذَا بَقِيَتْ إلَى زَمَانِ شَاهَدْت
فِيهِ نَاسًا لَا يُفَرِّقُونَ : بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، 
وَلَا بَيْنَ الْمُؤْمِنِ وَالْكَـ ـافِرِ ، وَلَا بَيْنَ الْأَمِين وَالْخَائِن ، وَلَا بَيْنَ الْجَاهِلِ وَالْعَالِمِ ، وَلَا يَعْرِفُونَ مَعْرُوفًا وَلَا يُنْكِرُونَ مُنْكَرًا ».

[ الْإِبَانَة | ١٨٨/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ التَّابِعِيّ الْإِمَامُ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيّ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ـ  : 

    «بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ تَفْرَحُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ بِالشِّتَاءِ أَنَّ لَيْلَهُ طَوِيلٌ يَقُومُهُ، وَ أَنَّ نَهَارَهُ قَصِيرٌ فَيَصُومَهُ». 

الزُّهْدُ لِأَبِيٰ حَاتِم ٦٤.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

فإن هذه الأمة ولله الحمد والمنة لم يزل فيها طائفة ظاهرة بالعلم والدين والسيف لم يصبها ما أصاب من قبلها من بني إسرائيل وغيرهم حيث
 كانوا مقهورين مع الأعداء بل إن غلبت طائفة في قطر من الأرض كانت في القطر الآخر امة ظاهرة منصورة ولم يسلط على مجموعها
 عدوا من غيرهم ولكن وقع بينهم اختلاف وفتن.

كتاب [الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دي المسيح]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لإبراهيم بن نصر الكرماني: 
(إنَّ القرمطي دخل مكة، وقتل فيها، وفعل، وصنع، وقد كثر الدعاء عليه، فلم يستجب للداعين؟ .
فقال: لأن فيهم عشر خصال، فكيف يستجاب لهم؟ .
فقلت: وما هنَّ؟ .
قال: 
أوَّلهنَّ: أقرُّوا بالله وتركوا أمره.
 والثاني: قالوا: نحبُّ الرَّسول، ولم يتبعوا سنته. 
والثالث: قرؤوا القرآن ولم يعملوا به.
والرابع: قالوا: نحبُّ الجنَّة، وتركوا طريقها.
والخامس: قالوا: نكره النَّار، وزاحموا طريقها.
والسادس: قالوا: إنَّ إبليس عدُّونا، فوافقوه.
والسابع: دفنوا أمواتهم فلم يعتبروا.
 والثَّامن: اشتغلوا بعيوب إخوانهم ونسوا عيوبهم.
والتَّاسع: جمعوا المال ونسوا الحساب.
والعاشر: نقضوا القبور وبنوا القصور).

مختصر تاريخ دمشق لابن منظور٤/١٦٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الدارمي رحمه الله:
“إن الذي يريد الشذوذ عن الحق يتبع الشاذ من قول العلماء ويتعلق بزلاتهم والذي يؤم الحق في نفسه يتبع المشهور من قول جماعتهم وينقلب مع جمهورهم فهما آيتان بينتان يستدل بهما على اتباع الرجل وعلى ابتداعه”

[الرد على الجهمية ص٢٤٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية :"ومن داوم على ترك السّنَن الرّاتِبَة لم يُمكن من حكم ولا شَهادَة ولا فتيا مَعَ إصراره على ذَلِك فَكيف بِمن يداوم على ترك الجَماعَة الَّتِي هِيَ أعظم شَعائِر الإسْلام"

مختصر الفتاوي المصرية ٥٩/١

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلوا الترك صغار الأعين حمر الوجوه ذلف الأنف كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة ولا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلون قوما نعالهم الشعر"
 قلت وهؤلاء الطوائف كلهم قاتلهم المسلمون كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم وامر هذه الطوائف معروف فإن قتال الترك من التتار وغيرهم الذين هذه صفتهم معروف مشهور وحديثهم في أكثر من عشرة آلاف نسخة كبار وصغار من كتب المسلمين قبل قتال هؤلاء الذي ظهروا من ناحية المشرق الذين هذه صفتهم التي لو كلف من رآهم بعينه ان يصفهم لم يحسن مثل هذه الصفة. اهـ 

[الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دي المسيح]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يا أبتِ إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك }


‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
‏« فلم يقل له إنك جاهل لا علم عندك، بل عدَل عن هذه العبارة إلى ألطف عبارة ».


‏  بدائع الفوائد (١٣٣/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"مَن اعتقدَ أنّ الصلاةَ في بيته
 أفضلُ من صلاة الجماعة؛
فهو ضالٌّ مبتدعٌ باتفاقِ المسلمين"

- مجموع الفتاوى (٢٥٣/٢٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تستبطئ الإجابة وقد سددتَ طريقها بالذنوب. 

يحيى بن معاذ الرازي، سير أعلام النبلاء (١٥/١٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* أتخاف الله؟*

قال الفضيل بن عياض: إذا قيل لك أتخاف الله؟ فاسكت، فإنك إن قلت: *لا*، أتيت بأمر عظيم، وإن قلت: *نعم*، فالخائف لا يفعلُ فِعلَك.

* الأمالي من الفوائد والأخبار*
* أبو القاسم الزجاجي [٢ / ٧٩٤]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*«القرآن *نورٌ *من *عند *الله، أنزله إلى خلقه يستضيئون به»*

 الطبري، جامع البيان (١٧/٣١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن_القيم -رحمه الله-: 

«صوت القرآن يسكن النفس ويطمئنها». 

بدائع_التفسير (143/2) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال معاوية بن قرَّة رحمه الله :
«لا تطلُب مِن النَّاس اليوم الخير، *اطلب منهم كفَّ الأذى؛ فمَن كفّ أذاه عنك اليوم!!*،فهو بمنزلة مَن كان يعطيك الجوائز! ».
  تاريخ دمشق(٥٩/ ٢٧٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحسن البصري رحمه اللّٰه :

 *إذا نظر أهل الجنة إلى اللّٰه تعالى نسوا نعيم الجنة.* 



روضة المحبين (صـ٤٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الله تعالى غفور*شكور، يغفر الكثير من الزلل، ويشكر اليسير من العمل.*

 جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٤٨/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عليك بالمذهب السائد في بلدك لتجنب الخصومة والنزاع

قال الحافظ الذهبي: «لو أراد الطالب اليوم أن يتمذهب في المغرب لأبي حنيفة، لعسر عليه، كما لو أراد أن يتمذهب لابن حنبل ببخارى وسمرقند لصعب عليه، فلا يجيء منه حنبلي، ولا من المغرب حنفي، ولا من الهند مالكي».

 سير أعلام النبلاء ٩١/٨ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وردك اليومي واظب عليه ولو كنت بين الناس ..

قال شيخ الإسلام: 

"ومن كان له ورد مشروع من صلاة الضحى، أو قيام ليل، أو غير ذلك؛ فإنه يصليه حيث كان، ولا ينبغي له أن يدع ورده المشروع؛ لأجل كونه بين الناس، إذا علم الله من قلبه أنه يفعله سرا لله، مع اجتهاده في سلامته من الرياء، ومفسدات الإخلاص".

مجموع الفتاوى 23 / 174

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺷﻴﺦ اﻹﺳﻼﻡ اﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ - رحمه الله - ﻳﻘﻮﻝ : اﻟﺨﻮﻑ اﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺠﺰﻙ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﻡ اﻟﻠﻪ .

*مدارج السالكين (٥١٤/١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"لا تمسك القلم إلا وقد علمت أنك قد نفيت عن نفسك الهم والخبث، ونكد الدنيا، وشقاء الحياة، وضرورة العيش، ثم اعمل له عمل المجاهد لا يبالى أن يموت، إذ نفي عن قلبه نوازع الحياة، فإذا فعلت فقد نفثت في هذا القلم المعطل روح السمو التي لا يمكن أن تنزل".
أبو فهر : محمود شاكر | جمهرة مقالاته.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حَمدون:

"والكنية خاصة بالعرب من مفاخرهم، ولم ترد في القرآن إلا في أبي لهب، وأما اللقب فهو كلام العرب وغيرهم".

حاشيته على المكودي  ١٥٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الورع في حياة النساء 

أن امرأة كانت تعجن عجيناً، بلغها أن زوجها قد مات فرفعت يدها عنه وقالت: هذا طعام قد صار لنا فيه شركاء (تعني الورثة)
فمابال أقواماً يأكلون أموال اليتامى والنساء.

الورع في حياة النساء (٣٧/١٨)
لابن القيم -رحمه الله-.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال يحيى بن معاذ - رحمه الله - :
" مفاوز الدنيا تُقطع بالأقدام ، 
ومفاوز الآخرة تُقطعُ بالقلوب " . 

[ صفة الصفوة ٤/ ٩٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي أحد كبار عقلاء بني آدم، ومن أئمة العربيّة، وهو شيخ سيبويه إمام النحاة،

 قال عنه سفيان بن عيينة:
 *من أحبّ أن ينظر إلى رجلٍ خُلق من الذهب والمسك؛ فلينظر إلى الخليل بن أحمد.*

تذكرة النحاة لأبي حيان (٥٦١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله:

" *عجبا لرجل يعرفه صاحبه بمودته ونصيحته، ولا يعلم منه إلا خيرا خمسين سنة، ثم يأتيه رجل لا يعرفه؛ فيخبره عنه بسوء، فيقبله منه ويطرح معرفته*".

[أنساب الأشراف للبلاذري ١١/ ٣١٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الفكر لا نهاية له، ولمن الفقيه يقتصر منه على مسلك الحق، ويطّرح ما عداه*
نهاية المطلب للجويني 121/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المفسر السعدي رحمه الله:
«إنّ *من فر بدينه من الفتن، سلمه الله منها،وأنّ من حرص علىٰ العافية عافاه الله ومن أوىٰ إلىٰ الله،آواه الله،وجعله هداية لغيره،ومن تحمّل الذلّ في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته، كان آخر أمره وعاقبته العز العظيم من حيث لا يحتسب*»

تيسير الكريم الرحمن(١ /٤٧٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مُلَحٌ من شروح صحيح مسلم*


[سبب جمع التحيات في تشهد الصلاة]


قال النووي: «و«التَّحِيَّات  ُ»: جمع تحية، وهي المُلك، وقيل: البقاء، وقيل: العظمة، وقيل: الحياة، وإنما قيل «التَّحِيَّاتُ» بالجمع: لأن ملوك العرب كان كل واحد منهم يحييه أصحابه بتحية مخصوصة، فقيل: جميع التحيات لله تعالى، وهو المستحق لذلك حقيقة».


[شرح النووي (297/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كََثرةُ الرَّيبِ تُعلمُ صاحبَها الكذب ، لكثرةِ ضَرُورَتِهِ إلى الاعتذارِ بالكَذِبِ ، فَيضرَى عليه ، ويَستَسهِلُهُ .

[ الأخلاق والسير لابن حزم- ص ١٨٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المهلّب :
ليس للأحرار ثمن إلا الإكرام
فأكرم حرا تملكه. 
 الاداب الشرعية (٣١٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ -رحمه الله-:


"فإنَّ بيانَ العلمِ و الدِّينِ عند الاشتباهِ و الالتباسِ على الناسِ أفضلُ ما عُبِدَ الله -عز وجل- به، 


{هُوَ ٱلَّذِیۤ أَرۡسَلَ رَسُولَهُۥ


 بِٱلۡهُدَىٰ وَدِینِ ٱلۡحَقِّ لِیُظۡهِرَهُۥ عَلَى ٱلدِّینِ


 كُلِّهِۦۚ وَكَفَىٰ بِٱللَّهِ شَهِیدࣰا}".


 [ الرد على السبكي | 2/678 ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَــالَ ابن باديس رَحِــمَهُ الله:


« ولو نظروا في كتاب الله وتأملوه لوجدوا جُل آياته دعوة إلى التوحيد ونبذ للشرك » .


 [ آثار ابن باديس(٣١٩/٢) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:


"لا بدّ من الابتلاء بما يؤذي النَّاس، فلا خَلاصَ لأَحدٍ ممّا يؤذيه البتَّة، و لهذا ذكرَ اللهُ تعالى في غير موضعٍ أنَّه لا بدَّ أنْ يبتلي النَّاس، و الابتلاء يكونُ بالسرَّاءِ و الضرَّاءِ، و لا بدَّ أنْ يَبتليَ الإنسانَ بِمَا يَسُرُّهُ وَ يسُوؤُهُ، فهو مُحتاجٌ إلى أنْ يكونَ صَابِراً شَكورا".


 [جامع المسائل:٢٥٦/٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
" وقولهم من ترك لله شيئا عوضه الله خيرا منه : حق ، والعوض أنواع مختلفة ؛ وأجلّ ما يعوض به : الأنس بالله ومحبته ، وطمأنينة القلب به ، وقوته ونشاطه وفرحه ورضاه عن ربه تعالى " انتهى من " الفوائد " (ص107)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مجاهد: ألا أنبئك بالأواب الحفيظ؟ هو الرَّجل يذكر ذنبه إذا خلا فيستغفر الله عز وجل له.

••┈•┈••✦✿✦  ••┈•┈••

• سنن سعيد بن منصور (٥٠٠٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم  -رحمه الله-:

 *"من أعظم أسْباب إصلاح النّفس: أن تُشغِلَ تفكيرك بِالعِلْم، وأن تفكر في المَوْت، وتترك التفكير فيما لا ينفعك، فتحفظ قلبك من الخواطر والوساوس التي تضرك".* 

••┈•┈••✦✿✦  ••┈•┈••

الفوائد (ص١٧٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻟﻠﺤﺴﻦ البصري رحمه الله: ﺑﻠﻐﻨﻲ ﺃﻧﻚ ﺗﻐﺘﺎﺑﻨﻲ!
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ له الحسنُ: ﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﻗﺪﺭﻙ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﻜﻤﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺴﻨﺎﺗﻲ! 

تفسير القرطبي ١٦ / ٣٣٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من بديع الفوائد ...

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله معلقا على حديث ( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ) :

" *فأما حب التفرد عن الناس بفعل ديني أو دنيوي فهو مذموم* " . انتهى

فتح الباري (١/٤٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وصف النبي - ﷺ - عهده بالرحمة قال ﷺ :


    « أول هذا الأمر نبوة ورحمة ثم يكون
    خلافة ورحمة ثم يكون ملكاً ورحمة » .


|[ الألباني السلسلة الصحيحة (٣٢٧٠) ]|


✍قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :


   《  وكانت إمارة معاوية ملكاً ورحمة  》.


 |[ المصدر « جامع المسائل » (٥/١٥٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر الحافظ السخاوي في ترجمة ابن العصياتي قال :"كانَ فَقِيها عالما بارعا قوي الحِفْظ بِأخرَة لِأنَّهُ سقط من مَكان مُرْتَفع وهُوَ راكب فرسه فانفلق دماغه فعُولج حَتّى تعافى فَعظم حفظه لهَذا بِحَيْثُ حفظ عدَّة كتب وبرع فِي مُدَّة يسيرَة".
[ الضوء اللامع : ٦/٢٥٠ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

(والمسلم الصادق إذا عبد الله بما شرع ؛ فتح الله عليه أنوار الهداية في مدة قريبة)اهـ 


••┈•┈••✦✿✦  ••┈•┈••

 الاستقامة(١٠١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* البلاء والعقوبة في الدنيا أهون من الآخرة*

إذا كان للذنوب عقوبات ولا بدّ، فكل ما عُوقِب به العبدُ من ذلك قبل الموت خيرٌ له مما بعده وأيسرُ وأسهلُ بكثير.
ولهذا وضع الله المصائب والبلايا والمحن رحمةً بين عباده يكفِّرُ بها من خطاياهم.

*مفتاح دار السعادة [٢ / ٨٢٦]*
* الإمام ابن القيم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* أبشروا؛ فما بعد الشقاء إلاّ النعيم*

استقرت حكمته سبحانه أن السعادة والنعيم والراحة لا يوصل إليها إلاّ على جسر المشقة والتعب، ولا يدخل إليها إلاّ من باب المكاره والصبر وتحمل المشاق، ولذلك حفَّ الجنة بالمكاره، والنار بالشهوات.

* شفاء العليل [٢ / ٢١٤]*
* الإمام ابن القيم* رحمه الله

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال مالك بن دينار - رحمه الله -:
"إنك أن تنقل الحجارة مع الأبرار خير لك من أن تأكل الخبيص (الحلوى) مع الفجار".
رواه ابن حبان في "روضة العقلاء" (292).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال أبو بكر الخلال: "سئل أحمد عن الزاهد: "يكون زاهدا ومعه مائة دينار؟"
قال: "نعم، على شريطة: إذا زادت لم يفرح، وإذا نقصت لم يحزن".
أورده أبو يعلى في "كتاب التوكل" (ص 39).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إذا خـاصــمته وجـــدت فـيـه مــن ‏اللدد
والصـعوبة والتعصـب ، ‏ومـا يترتـب على
ذلك ، ما هـو ‏من مقـابح الصــفات ، ‏ليس
كأخـلاق المؤمنيـن ‏الذين جعلوا السهولة
مركبهــم ، ‏والانقــيـاد للحـــق وظيفتـهـم
‏والسماحة سجيتهم ) .
     تفسير الإمام السعدي - ٩٣ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال أبو بكر الآجري رحمه الله:

قِيلَ لِعَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنهما: 
إنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ: إِنَّكَ لَسْتِ لَهُ بِأُمٍّ. 
فَقَالَتْ: صَدَقَ أَنَا أُمُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَلَسْتُ بِأُمِّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  .

 لِذا بَعْض الْفُقَهَاءِ مِنَ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ، سُئِلَ عَنْ رَجُلَيْنِ حَلَفَا بِالطَّلَاقِ ، حَلَفَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ أُمُّهُ ، وَحَلَفَ الْآخَرُ أَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ بِأُمِّهِ، فَقَالَ: كِلَاهُمَا لَمْ يَحْنَثْ.
فَقِيلَ لَهُ: كَيْفَ هَذَا؟
 لَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَنْ يَحْنَثَ أَحَدُهُمَا.
 فَقَالَ: إِنَّ الَّذِي حَلَفَ أَنَّهَا أُمُّهُ هُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ لَمْ يَحْنَثْ ، وَالَّذِي حَلَفَ إِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ أُمَّهُ هُوَ مُنَافِقٌ لَمْ يَحْنَثْ .

‏【الشريعة   ٢٣٩٤/٥ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله:

"ومن اقتصر على علم واحد لم يطالع غيره؛ أوشك أن يكون ضُحكة، وكان ما خفي عليه من علمه الذي اقتصر عليه أكثر مما أدرك منه، لتعلق العلوم بعضها ببعض، كما ذكرنا، وأنها درج بعضها إلى بعض، كما وصفنا، 

ومن طلب الاحتواء على كل علم أوشك أن ينقطع وينحسر، ولا يحصل على شيء، وكان كالمحضر إلى غير غاية، إذ العمر يقصر عن ذلك".

 رسائل ابن حزم٧٧/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي:

‏"وإذا أبغض الله شخصاً تركه دائم التعثير متخبطاً في كل حال، ولم يخلق له همة لطلب المعالي، وشغله بالرذائل عن الفضائل".

‏صيد الخاطر ٨٤ / ١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"فالحق كالذهب الخالص؛ كلما امتُحن إزداد جودة.
والباطل كالمغشوش المضيء؛ إذا امتحن ظهر فساده.

*فالدين الحق كلما نظر فيه الناظر، وناظر عنه المناظر؛ظهرت له البراهين،وقوي به اليقين،وازداد به إيمان المؤمنين،وأشرق نوره في صدور العالمين"*

[الجواب الصحيح ٢/٢٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول العلامة عبدالرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله :
(علماء الدين أحوج الناس إلى التواصل والتعاون خصوصًا في العصر الذي تفشّى فيه وباء الإلحاد، وقلَّت الرغبة في العلوم الدينية، بل كادت تعم النُّفْرة عنها، واستغنى كلّ أحد برأيه.

فعلماء الدين مفتقرون إلى التعاون لإيجاد طرقٍ تقرب المسافة بينهم وبين المتعلّمين العلومَ الحديثة، وتُجْلى فيها المسائل الدينية في معارض تتفق وطريقَ التفكير العصري، فيُسْتطاع بذلك إيقاف الوباء عن زيادة الانتشار ومعالجة المرضى، بل والدعاية المثمرة إن شاء الله.

فأمّا الدواء المعروف الآن، وهو التكفير والتضليل، فإنه لا يزيد الداء إلا إعضالًا، ومثله مثل رجل ظهر ببعض أصابعه برص فقطعه! فظهر البرص بأخرى فقطعها! فقيل له: حنانيك قبل أن تقطع جميع أعضائك ).

آثار الشيخ المعلمي ( ١٥ / ٤٢٢ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ بن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله
*«إن صاحب العِلْم النافع:*
 *لا يدعي العِلْم،*
 و *لا يفخر به عَلَى أحد،* 
و *لا ينسب غيره إِلَى الجهل* *إلا من خالف السنة وأهلها*» .
▪︎ *مجموع الرسائل(١٣/٣)*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ما أكثرهم*

قال الإمام ابن حزم - رحمه الله - :

" قد شاهدت أقواما ذوي طبائع رديئة ، وقد تصور في أنفسهم الخبيثة أن الناس كلهم على مثل طبائعهم ، لا يصدقون أصلا بأن أحدا هو سالم من رذائلهم بوجه من الوجوه ، وهذا أسوء ما يكون من فساد الطبع " . 

{ الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس ٧٩ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ إسحاق بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمهم الله أجمعين:
.
(ومن تغذى بكلام المتأخرين من غير إشراف على كتب أهل السنة المشتهرين، كـ:كتاب السنة لعبدالله بن الإمام أحمد، وكتاب السنة للخلال، وكتاب السنة للالكائي، والدارمي، وغيرهم، بقي في حيرة وضلال).
.
"الدرر السنية" (٣/ ٣٣٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه *: مَن علم من أخيه مروءة جميلة فلا يسمعنَّ فيه مقالات الرجال ؛ ومَن حَسُنت علانيته فنحن لسريرته أرجى .*


[ شرح صحيح البخاري لابن بطال (9/261) ]

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قاعدة مهمّة: "لكلّ مقام مقال، وليس كل ما يُعرف يقال".

قال علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه -:
"حدّثوا الناس بما يعرفون، [ودعوا ما ينكرون]، أتحبون أن يُكَّذب الله ورسوله؟"
أخرجه البخاري (127)، والبيهقي في "المدخل" (2/783).
وقد أورد الإمام البخاري هذا الأثر في صحيحه تحت باب: "من خصّ بالعلم قوما دون قوم كراهية أن لا يفهموا".

وقال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه -:
"ما أنت بمحدث قوما حديثا لا تبلغه عقولهم، إلا كان لبعضهم فتنة".
أخرجه مسلم في مقدّمة صحيحه (1/27) من ضمن الأحاديث والآثار التي تدلّ على النهي عن الحديث بكل ما يُسمع.

وعن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - أن رجلا أتاه فسأله عن الآية: {اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ} [الطلاق: 12]، فلم يردّ عليه شيئا، حتى إذا خف عنه الناس قال له الرجل: "ما يمنعك أن تجيبني؟" قال: "ما يُؤْمِنُكَ إن أخبرتك أن تكفر؟"
أخرجه أبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (2/643) والطبري في "تفسيره" (23/78).
وفي رواية أخرى قال ابن عباس: "لو حدّثتكم بتفسيرها لكفرتم، وكفركم تكذيبكم بها".
أخرجه ابن الضريس في "فضائل القرآن" (3)، والطبري في "تفسيره" (23/78)، وأثر ابن عباس جيد.

ذكر هذه الآثار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "جواب الاعتراضات المصرية" (ص 159)، فقال:
"ولذلك كان الإمام أحمد وغيره من الأئمة إذا خشوا فتنة بعض المستمعين بسماع الحديث لم يُحدِّثوه به، وهذا الأدب مما لا يتنازع فيه العلماء؛ فإن كثيرا من العلم يَضر أكثر الخلق، ولا ينتفعون به، فمُخاطبتهم به مضرّة بلا منفعة".

وقال أبو هريرة - رضى الله عنه -: 
"حفظت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعاءين، فأما أحدهما فبثثته في الناس، وأما الآخر فلو بثثته لقطع هذا البلعوم".
أخرجه البخاري (120).

وقال الذهبي في "السير" (2/597) معلقا على قول أبي هريرة:
"هذا دال على جواز كتمان بعض الأحاديث التي تحرك فتنة في الأصول أو الفروع، أو المدح أو الذم، أما حديث يتعلق بحل أو حرام فلا يجوز كتمانه بوجه".

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في "شرح صحيح البخاري" (14a):
"هذا الباب باب مهم، وهو أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يراعي حال من يلقي إليه العلم، فإذا كان يخشى أن يفهم الملقى إليه العلم الشيء على خلافه فلا يلقيه إليه، لأن "درء المفاسد خير من جلب المصالح". ولهذا قال علي: "حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون"، ومراده بما يمكنهم معرفته، وليس المراد بما سبق لهم به معرفة، لأن من سبق لهم به معرفة لا يحتاجون إلى التحديث به، ولكن حدثوه بما يمكنهم أن يعرفوه، فأما ما لا يمكنهم أن يعرفوه فلا تحدثوه، لماذا؟ يقول: "أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله". ولهذا عند العامة الآن إذا أتيتهم بقول لا يعرفونه وإن كان من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قالوا: "أبداً، هذا دين جديد، ولا نقبل". لكن هل يعني ذلك أن لا نقول الحق؟ الجواب: لا، بل نقول الحق لمن نتحين وقتاً يكون فيه قبول الناس للحق على وجه صحيح، ونأتيهم من أسفل الدرجة إلى الأعلى".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«وكانوا - رضي الله عنهم - [يعني السَّلف] يَنْهَون عن التَّعرُّضِ للغَوامِضِ، والتَعمُّقِ في المشكلاتِ، والإمعان في مُلابسةِ المُعضلاتِ، والاعتناء بجمع الشُّبهات، وتكلُّفِ الأَجوبة عمَّا لم يقع من السؤالات. ويَرون صَرفَ العناية إلى الاستحثاث على البِرِّ والتَّقوى، وكفِّ الأَذى، والقيام بالطاعة حَسَب الاستطاعةِ.


ومَا كانوا ينكفُّون - رضي الله عنهم - عما تعرَّضَ له المتأخِرون عن عِيٍّ و حَصَرٍ، وتَبلُّدٍ في القرائح، هيهات! قد كانوا أَذكى الخلائقِ أَذهاناً، وَ أَرجحَهم بياناً؛ ولكنَهم استيقنوا أَنَّ اقتحام الشبهات داعيةُ الغَوَايات، وسبب الضلالات، فكانوا يُحاذرون في حقِّ عامة المسلمين ما هم الآن به مُبتَلَوْن، وإليه مَدفوعون».


إمام الحرمين الجويني رحمه الله، الغياثي (ص333 - 334)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال عبد الرحمٰن السعدي - رحمه الله  :
• - وقد *اعترف أعظم الشاكرين بالعجز عن شكر نعم الله* ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« لا أحصي ثناء عليك ، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك » .
▪︎【 بهجة قلوب الأبرار (٤٩/١) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية "165/20"

وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ الْخَطَأَ فِي دَقِيقِ الْعِلْمِ مَغْفُورٌ لِلْأُمَّةِ وَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْمَسَائِلِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ وَلَوْلَا ذَلِكَ لَهَلَكَ أَكْثَرُ فُضَلَاءِ الْأُمَّةِ. وَإِذَا كَانَ اللَّهُ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ جَهِلَ تَحْرِيمَ الْخَمْرِ لِكَوْنِهِ نَشَأَ بِأَرْضِ جَهْلٍ؛ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ لَمْ يَطْلُبْ الْعِلْمَ فَالْفَاضِلُ الْمُجْتَهِدُ فِي طَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ بِحَسَبِ مَا أَدْرَكَهُ فِي زَمَانِهِ وَمَكَانِهِ إذَا كَانَ مَقْصُودُهُ مُتَابَعَةَ الرَّسُولِ بِحَسَبِ إمْكَانِهِ هُوَ أَحَقُّ بِأَنْ يَتَقَبَّلَ اللَّهُ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَيُثِيبَهُ عَلَى اجْتِهَادَاتِهِ وَلَا يُؤَاخِذَهُ بِمَا أَخْطَأَ تَحْقِيقًا لِقَوْلِهِ:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال وكيع (۱٩٦هــ):

قال الله: ﴿وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا﴾، 
أي: *يذهب عقله عند النساء*.
▪︎تفسير ابن أبي حاتم[٥۱٧٧].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ⁧‫ابن تيمية‬⁩ رحمه الله:
‏ذكر اللهُ عز وجل عن قوم لوطٍ استحلالَ الفاحشة، ولم يذكّروا بالتوحيد بخلاف سائر الأمم وهذا يدل على أنهم لم يكونوا مشركين، وإنما ذنبهم استحلال الفاحشة وتوابع ذلك وكانت عقوبتهم أشد إذ ليس في ذلك تدين بل شر يعلمون أنه شر .

- كتاب النبوات  ١ / ٢١٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كل قول لا توقن بأن لك فيه سلفا واجب عليك الانتقال عنه إلى ما ثبت عن السلف، الذين ليس لأحدهم أن يقول قولا لا يعلم له قائل منهم، وإلى ما شهدت به الأصول والدلائل*


ابن أبي زيد في الذب عن مذهب مالك ٤٣٩/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«لا يبلغ الكاملُ مقامَ الكمال حتى لا يَخدشَ كلامُه شيئاً مِن ظاهرَ الشريعة،فإنّ الشارع أَمّنه على شريعته،والكاملُ لا يَستر له كلاماً ولا يَرمزه، بل يتكلّم بكلام يَسع أفهامَ العلماء والعوامِّ،إذ التستُّر والرموز من بقايا النفوس.»
الشيخ الشعراني
 «لطائف المنن والأخلاق:236»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيميه رحمه الله 
‏" فأطيب ما في الدنيا معرفته ، وأطيب ما في الآخرة النظر إليه سبحانه "
‏مجموع الفتاوى ١٦٣ / ١٤
............
............   
قال شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله :
من رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان ونور الهداية فليكثر التوبة والإستغفار .  

(الفتاوى 5/62)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
‏
الآمرون بالمعروف الناهون عن المنكر أطباء الأديان الذين تشفى بهم القلوب المريضة و تهتدي بهم القلوب الضالة 

جامع المسائل 237 / 5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

ما علّقَ العبدُ رجاءَهُ و توَكُّلَهُ بغيرِ الله إلَّا خابَ من تلك الجهةِ و لا استنصَرَ بغيرِ الله إلّا خُذِلَ.

 مجموع الفتاوى 1/29

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد المقدسي موصيا الضياء المقدسي لما أراد الرحلة للعلم: 
*"أكثر من قراءة القرآن ولا تتركه؛ فإنه يتيسر لك الذي تطلبه على قدر ما تقرأ"*. 
قال الضياء: *"فرأيت ذلك وجربته كثيراً، فكنت إذا قرأت كثيراً تيسر لي من سماع الحديث وكتابته الكثير، وإذا لم أقرأ لم يتيسر لي"*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

《الناس في زماننا هذا أسراب كالطير يتبع بعضهم بعضًا لو ظهر لهم من يدعي النبوة مع علمهم بأن رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء، أو من يدعي الربوبية، لوجد على ذلك أتباعًا وأشياعًا》.
ابن بطة العكبري (ت٣٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي:

"وكانوا يسمون يوم الخميس: مؤنساً". 
 :Smile: 

الشماريخ في علم التاريخ صـ٢٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الصبغي: 


رأيت عمر بن الخطاب في المنام، وقلت له: ما النجاة من الدنيا أو المخرج منها؟ فقال: الدعاء. 


سير أعلام النبلاء (٤٨٥/١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن بطال: ينبغي أن يُبادَر بفعل الخير، فإن الآفات تَعرِض، والموانع تمنع، والموت لا يُؤمَن، والتسويف غير محمود.
[**فتح الباري لابن حجر ٢٦١/٤*]**

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(وإبراهيم الذي وفى) قال كثير من علماء السلف: أي قام بجميع ماأمر به، ووفى كل مقام من مقامات العبادة. تفسير ابن كثير ٢٩٢/٤.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه ﷲ تعالى: 

الزهد على ثلاثة أوجه: 
الأول: ترك الحرام وهو زهد العوام.
والثاني: ترك الفضول من الحلال وهو زهد الخواص. 
والثالث: ترك ما يشغل عن ﷲ وهو زهد العارفين. 

- مدارج السالكين: (2/14).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

‏"والبلاء أن يبلو الرب عز وجل عبده بالسراء والضراء، ليختبره ويمتحنه، كما قال تعالى: ﴿وبلوناهم بالحسنات والسيئات﴾ وقال: ﴿ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة﴾ فهذا البلاء العظيم تضمن بلواهم بالضراء أولا، وبالسراء ثانيا، وذلك يستوجب الصبر والشكر، كما قال: ﴿إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور﴾"
‏*جامع المسائل جـ٩صـ٣٧٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب (١٢٠٦هـ) رحمه الله:

الباطل*لا*يصير حقا بعظمة قائله وجلالته ...

[الجواهر المضية ص ٢٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الطوفي رحمه الله:
 إن الشذوذ المذموم المنهي عنه شرعاً هو الشذوذ الشاق عصا المسلمين، المثير للفتن، كشذوذ الخوارج والمعتزله والرافضه ونحوهم، لا الشذوذ في أحكام الاجتهاد.
شرح مختصر الروضة (3/56)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال الإمام ابن القيم : رحمه اللـه:

"في التمر و الماء من الخاصية التي لها تأثير في صلاح القلب لا يـعلمها إلا أطباء القلوب".

[ زاد المعـاد ٦٤/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الماوردي (ت٤٥٠) رحمه الله:

" *واعلم أن للعلوم أوائل تؤدي إلى أواخرها، ومداخل تفضي إلى حقائقها، فليبتدئ طالب العلم بأوائلها لينتهي إلى أواخرها، وبمداخلها ليفضي إلى حقائقها، ولا يطلب الآخر قبل الأول، ولا الحقيقة قبل المدخل، فلا يدرك الآخر ولا يعرف الحقيقة؛ لأن البناء على غير أُسٍّ لا يُبنَى، والثمر من غير غرس لا يُجنَى*".

[أدب الدين والدنيا ص٤٨ ط الحياة]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يُعرَفُ الإنسان بقلبه ولسانه*

قال علي رضي الله عنه: *(المرءُ بأصغريه: قلبه ولسانه)*، ولم يقل: بيديه، أي هو معتبر بها، فإن رفعاه ارتفع وإن وضعاه اتضع، فالقلب معدن الحِكم، واللسان تُرجُمانُه، وما عداهُ في حُكم الأعوان البعيدة التي لا اعتداد بها.

* الذخيرة [١ / ٤٦]*
* الإمام القرافي*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن_تيمية- رحمه الله:

« *تظهر الشياطين في المواضع* *التي يختفي فيها أثر التوحيد*».

 النبوات: 2/1019.
......

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال الخطيب البغدادي في "الاحتجاج" (ص28):

((فقد شاهدنا مَا كُنَّا قبل نَسْمَعهُ ووصلنا إِلَى الزَّمَان الَّذِي كُنَّا نحذره ونتوقعه وَحل بِنَا مَا لم نزل نهابه ونفزعه من استعلاء الْجَاهِلين وَظُهُور الخاملين وخوضهم بجهلهم فِي الدّين وقذفهم بوصفهم الَّذِي مَا زَالُوا بِهِ معروفين السَّادة من الْعلمَاء وَالْأَئِمَّة المنزهين وبسطهم ألسنتهم بالوقيعة فِي الصَّالِحين وَإِن الذَّنب بهم ألحق والذم إِلَيْهِم أسبق والقبيح بهم ألصق وَالْعَيْب بهم أليق)).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قيل لأبي حازم سلمة بن دينار:
"يا أبا حازم، أما ترى قد غلا السعر؟"
فقال: "وما يغمكم من ذلك؟ إن الذي يرزقنا في الرخص، هو الذي يرزقنا في الغلاء".
رواه أبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (3/239)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (22/60).

قال عبيد الله بن سليمان عن معاوية بن عبيد الله بن يسار: "كان له في كل يوم كُرُّ دقيق يتصدق به على المساكين، وكان يلي ذلك مولى له. فلما اشتد الغلاء أتاه فقال: "قد غلا السعر، فلو نقصنا من هذا؟"
فقال: "لأنت شيطان - أو رسول الشيطان - صيره كرين".
فكان له في كل يوم بعد ذلك كران يخبزان للمساكين.
قال: وأخبرت أن الجسور يوم مات امتلأت، فلم يعبر عليها إلا من تبع جنازته من مواليه، واليتامى، والأرامل، والمساكين. ودفن في مقبرة قريش ببغداد، وصلى عليه علي بن المهدي".
رواه الخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخ بغداد" (13/198)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (32/367).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#ابن_تيمية :
غض البصر من أسباب رزق العلم.
____
فـ ٢٥٧/٢١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله:

 "أن البصراء لا يأمنون من أربع خصال:
✅ ذنب قد مضى لا يدرى ما يصنع الرب فيه.
✅ وعمر قد بقي لا يدرى ماذا فيه من الهلكات.
✅ وفضل قد أعطي لعله مكر واستدراج.
✅ وضلالة قد زُيِّنت له فيراها هدى".

 شعب الإيمان للبيهقي ٢/ ٢٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *ومن المعلوم أن الاعتراض والقدح ليس بعلم ؛ ولا فيه منفعة ؛ وأحسن أحوال صاحبه أن يكون بمنزلة العامي* !


[ نقض المنطق (٢٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *نفوس في غاية الأدب وكريم الأخلاق!!*
 قال إمام الجرح والتعديل في عصره يحيىٰ بن معين رحمه  اللّٰه-:
" *ما رأيتُ على رجلٍ خطأً*
*إلا سَتَرتُه* 
*وأحببتُ أن أُزين أمره!!*
 و *ما استقبلتُ رجلًا في وجهه بأمر يكرهه!!*،ولكن أُبين له خطأه فيما *بيني وبينه فإن قَبِل ذلك وإلَّا تركته!!*"
▪︎ سير أعلام النبلاء:(٨٣/١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :

من أتقن السنّة 
بانت له البدعة.

حلية الأولياء | (٩٥/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ أبو سعد عبد الكريم بن محمد بن منصور السمعاني رحمه الله في كتابه ( المنتخب من معجم شيوخ السمعاني ) :






سمعت أبا القاسم التميمي بأصبهان سمعت أبا الفضل يونس بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي الحبال الجواليقي الكاتب لفظًا في دارنا يقول :




شدائد الدنيا أربع :




البناتُ ولو كانت واحدة، وغَمُّ الدَّيْنِ وإن كان


درهمًا، وغَمُّ الغُربة وإن كان يومًا، وغَمُّ الفقر وإن كان ساعة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(فكم من فقيهٍ كان الفقه سببًا لقلة تورُّعه، وخوضه في الدنيا، بل أكثر الفقهاء هكذا نجدهم، وصناعتهم تقتضي بالذات الفضيلة العملية).

ابن رشد، فصل المقال (ص ٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[التكسب باللَّهو]

قال الماوردي في "الأحكام السلطاني": «ويمنع المحتسب الناس من التكسب بالكهانة واللَّهو، ويؤدِّبُ عليه الآخذ والمعطي»

[النووي ٧٣/٥]

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

جاء في "شفاء الغليل" (2/1099):
"لَو قام عَلَى إمام من أراد إزالة ما بيده: فروى عيسى عَن ابن القاسم عَن مالك: "إِن كَانَ مثل عمر بن عبد العزيز وجب عَلَى الناس الذبّ عنه والقيام معه، وأما غيره فلا، دعه وما يراد منه ينتقم الله من الظالم بظالم ثُمَّ ينتقم من كليهما".

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

ومن أعظم الأشياء ضررا على العبد: بطالته وفراغه، فإن النفس لا تقعد فارغة، بل إن لم يشغلها بما ينفعها شغلته بما يضره ولا بُدّ.


 ابن القيم | طريق الهجرتين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

**قال ابن رجب في جامع العلوم والحكم ت الأرنؤوط (1/ 454): *

كثيرا ما يغلب على من يعتني بالقيام بحقوق الله، والانعكاف على محبته وخشيته وطاعته إهمال حقوق العباد بالكلية أو التقصير فيها، والجمع بين القيام بحقوق الله وحقوق عباده عزيز جدا لا يقوى عليه إلا الكمل من الأنبياء والصديقين***

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه اللّٰه :

" إنَّ الصَّلاَة قُوت القُلُوب،كَما أنّ الغِذَاء قُوت الجَسَد، فَإذَا كَان الجَسدُ لَا يتَغذّى بِاليَسِير مُن الأكْل؛فَالقلبُ لَا يقتاَتُ بِالنّقرِ فِي الصَّلاَة، بَل لاَ بُدّ مِن صلَاة تَامة تُقيت القُلوب " .

[ القواعد النورانية (ص٦٠) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️‏قال الحافظ #ابن_رجب رحمه الله : 

الحِكمة من البلاء:
 تكفير الخطايا بها، والثواب على الصبر عليها.
▪️ تُذكِّر العبد بذنوبه فربما تاب ورجع منهاإلى الله عز وجل .
▪️ زوال قسوة القلوب وحدوث رقَّتها.
▪️ أنه يقطع قلب المؤمن عن الالتفات إلى مخلوق، ويُوجب له الإقبال على الخالق وحده.

‏ نور الاقتباس ( ١٤٧ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أجمع علماء المسلمين أن الله تعالى لا يسأل عباده يوم الحساب من أفضل عبادي؟ ولا هل فلان أفضل من فلان؟ ولا ذلك مما يسأل عنه أحد في القبر، ولكن رسول الله ﷺ قد مدح خصالا وحمد أوصافا من اهتدى إليها حاز الفضائل. 
الاستذكار  لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله.
( 5 / 107)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فضل العلم و أهله


قال بعض السلف: من عَلِم و عمِل و علَّم فذلك يُدعى عظيماً في ملكوت السماء.


 طريق الهجرتين [٢ / ٧٧١]
 الإمام ابن القيم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عن سليمان بن مسهر عن خرشة بن الحر قال شهد رجل عند عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بشهادة فقال له لست أعرفك ولا يضرك أن لا أعرفك ائت بمن يعرفك فقال رجل من القوم أنا أعرفه قال بأي شيء تعرفه قال بالعدالة والفضل فقال فهو جارك الأدنى الذي تعرفه ليله ونهاره ومدخله ومخرجه قال لا قال فمعاملك بالدينار والدرهم اللذين بهما يستدل على الورع قال لا قال فرفيقك في السفر الذي يستدل على مكارم الأخلاق قال لا قال لست تعرفه ثم قال لرجل ائت بمن يعرفك (السنن 10/ 125)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

” سبب الفساد هو معصية الله، كما أن سبب الصلاح هو طاعة الله، ورأس الفساد و المعصية هو أن تعبد غير الله “

جامع المسائل ١٧٦/٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* الإحسان إلى الناس يملك القلوب*

قيل إن أم ذي القرنين - واسمه اسکندر -، دخلت على ابنها بعدما ملك الأرض بأقطارها، فقالت : يا بُنيّ، ملكت البلاد بالفرسان، فاملك القلوب بالإحسان، *فقد جُبلت القلوب على حُب من أحسن إليها، وبُغض من أساء إليها.*

* محاسن الإسلام والشرائع*
* لأبي عبدالله البخاري*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الذي *يدل عليه القرآن أن الزمان قسمان فقط: صيف وشتاء، وليس أربعة فصول*.
قال مالك:
 الشتاء نصف السنة، والصيف نصفها.

▪︎تفسير القرطبي (٢٠١/٢٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

القول بأن كل مجتهد مصيب: أوله سفسطة، وآخره زندقة. 

أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني، سير أعلام النبلاء (٣٥٥/١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم:

"التنعم يخنث النفس ويكسبها الأنوثة والكسل ويخون صاحبه أحوج ما يكون إلى نفسه وما آثره من أفلح".

الفروسية صـ44

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي
رحمه الله
إذا أراد الله بعبده خيرًا يسر لسانه للصلاة على محمد * ﷺ⁩



بستان الواعظين (١ /٣٠٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أخرج سعيد بن منصور بسنده أن عبدالله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - 

*" كان يختم القرآن في رمضان؛ في ثلاثٍ ، وفي غير رمضان : من الجمعة إلى الجمعة " .*

 التفسير من سنن سعيد بن منصور ٢/ ٤٤٩ (١٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 من جُمِعَ فيه الصِّدق والعدل و الإحسان
 لم يكن ممّن يُخزيه الله.

  الأصفهانية (٥٤٨/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه :

" لكل زارع ما زرع ".

- الزهد للإمام أحمد صـ ١٦١ -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

"فأفضل الصوام أكثرهم ذكرًا لله في صومهم".

الوابل الصيب صـ ٧٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلاّمة ابن سعدي رحمه الله:

"وإياك والتحسر على الأمور الماضية التي لم تُقَدَّر لك، من فقد صحة، أو مال، أو عمل دنيوي، ونحوها، وليكن همك في إصلاح عمل يومك، فإن الإنسان ابن يومه، لا يحزن لما مضى، ولا يتطلع للمستقبل حيث لا ينفعه التطلع".

مجموع فتاواه(21 /258)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب :

«لمَّا كثُرَت أسبابُ المَغفِرة في رمضان، كانَ الَّذِي تفُوته المغفرةُ فيه، محرومًا غاية الحرمان».

 لطائف المعارف (٢١١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

الغالب على شعبان أن يكون تسعًا وعشرين، وإنما يكون ثلاثين في بعض الأعوام".

 شرح العمدة: ٨٧/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :

" كما يفعله بعض النساء والرجال الجهَّال، بمن يُرَبُّونه من أولادهم وغلمانهم وغيرهم في ترك تأديبهم وعقوبتهم على ما يأتونه من الشَّرِّ، ويَترُكُونه من الخير، رأفةً بهم، فيكون ذلك سبب فسادهم وعداوتهم وهلاكهم "

 الفتاوى ١٥ / ٢٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

‏وقد يكون الرجل من أذكياء الناس وأحدهم نظرا ويعميه عن أظهر الأشياء، وقد يكون من أبلد الناس وأضعفهم نظرا ويهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه فلا حول ولا قوة إلا به. فمن اتكل على نظره واستدلاله أو عقله ومعرفته خذل؛ ولهذا كان النبي ﷺ كثيرا ما يقول: (يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك).
‏*درء تعارض العقل والنقل جـ٩صـ٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

"الذنوب من لوازم نفس الإنسان وهو محتاجٌ إلى الهدى في كل لحظة وهو إلى
الهدى أحوج منه إلى الأكل والشرب"

مجموع الفتاوى | 8/216.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - :

*« العارف يلزم وقته، فإن أضاعه ضاعت عليه مصالحه كلها: فجميع المصالح إنما تنشأ من الوقت وإن ضيعه لم يستدركه أبداً،  فوقت الإنسان عمره في الحقيقة » .*

* |[ إرشاد الإمام بهدي خير الأنام (٧٧) ]|*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

الناس "نوعان"

 طلاب دين وطلاب دنيا , 
فالشيطان يأمر طلاب الدين بالشرك والبدعة 
ويأمر طلاب الدنيا بالشهوات البدنية . 

مجموع الفتاوى (11/670)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ‎#ابن_تيمية رحمه الله:


«إنه كل من كان أعظم اهتماما وعناية بأحاديث النبي ﷺ وتلقيها من مظانها كان أعلم بها».


‎#منهاج_السنة_ال  نبوية (2/ 458).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

ورأيتُ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المنام ، وكأنِّي ذكرتُ له شيئًا من أعمال القلب ، وأخذتُ في تعظيمِهِ ومنفعَتِهِ - لا أذكرُه الآن - فقال : ( أمَّا أنا فطريقتِي : الفرَحُ بالله ، والسرُورُ بِهِ )  أو نحو هذا من العبارة .

 وهكذا كانت حَالُهُ في الحيَاة ، يبدُو ذلك على ظَاهِره ، ويُنَادي به عليه حاله! .

[ مدارج السالكين : ( ٢ / ١٧٤ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"فليس من هدي الإسلام:أن يترك المسلمون الدنيا ومعايشها وسياستها ويكونوا فقراء أذلاء تابعين لِلمخالِفِينَ لَهُمْ مِنَ الأقْوِياءِ،ولا أنْ يَكُونُوا كالأنْعامِ لا هَم لَهُمْ إلّا فِي شَهَواتِهِمُ البَدَنِيةِ،وكا  لوُحُوشِ الَّتِي يَفْتَرِسُ قَوِيُّها ضعيفَها".

رشيد رضا | تفسير المنار 

_______________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرافي -رحمه الله-: *"تنبيه:* *قال الله تعالى: (وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله)، ولم يقل في الصلاة وغيرها: لله، لأنهما [الحج والعمرة] مما يكثر الرياء فيهما جداً!*
ويدل على ذلك الاستقراء، حتى إن كثيرًا من الحجاج لا يكاد يسمع حديثًا في شيء من ذلك إلا ذكر ما اتفق له أو لغيره في حجّه، فلما كانا مظنة الرياء قيل فيهما: لله، اعتناء بالإخلاص".

الذخيرة (174/3).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[من أسباب شرح الصدر ]

"العلم ، فإنه يشرح الصدر ، ويوسعه حتى يكون أوسع من الدنيا ، والجهل يورثه الضيق والحصر والحبس ؛ فكلما اتسع علم العبد انشرح صدره واتسع ، وليس هذا لكل علم ، بل للعلم الموروث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو العلم النافع ، فأهله أشرح الناس صدورا ، وأوسعهم قلوبا ، وأحسنهم أخلاقا، وأطيبهم عيشا".
زاد المعاد 29/2

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن_تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -:*

"وكل ما يُصيب المؤمن من الشر، فإنما هو بِذنوبه، والإستغفار يمحو الذنوب، فيزيل العذاب".

 *-جامع_المسائل (٢٧٤/٦)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي: "ما يحتجُّ منصفٌ على امرئ بقول غيره، إنما يحتج على المرء بقول نفسه"

‏الأم (٣: ٢٨٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان محمد بن واسع إذا أراد أن ينام قال لأهله :

 أستودعكم الله ، فلعلَّها أن تكون منيتي التي لا أقوم منها ، فكان هذا دأبه إذا أراد النوم .

[ جامع العلوم والحكم - ص٧١٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن قيِّم الجوزية -رحمه الله-:

من أعظم أسْباب إصلاح النّفس: أن تُشغِلَ
تفكيرك بِالعِلْم، وأن تفكر في المَوْت،

وتترك التفكير فيما لا ينفعك، فتحفظ قلبك
من الخواطر والوساوس التي تضرك.
----------•
من كتاب الفوائد (ص١٧٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما في مجموع الفتاوى (25 / 285):

"فينبغي أن يتحراها [أي: ليلة القدر] المؤمن في العشر الأواخر جميعها، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:«تحروها في العشر الأواخر»، وتكون في السبع الأواخر أكثر، *وأكثر ما تكون ليلة سبع وعشرين*”اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "ليس لأحد أن يتكلم في أحد بلا علم، ولا بهوى النفس، فإن الإنسان مسؤول عن ذنوب نفسه لا عن ذنوب غيره".  جامع المسائل (٧ /٣٩٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمة عظيمة 
‏قال الإمام ابن باديس رحمه اللّٰه: 

" شرّ الأصدقاء مَن لا تعرف أسباب سخطه ، فلا تدري متى يرضى ولا متى يسخط."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

« لا شَيء أفسَد لِلعَملِ الصَّالحِ مِن
 العُجبِ، ورُؤيَـةِ النَّفسِ ».

الفَوَائِدُ ١٥٢/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* السلامة من الجاهل لا التسليم عليه*

*﴿وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا﴾*
يعني: إذا خاطبهم السفهاء بما يكرهون، قالوا سدادًا من القول، و قولًا يسلمون فيه من الإثم، إنْ جَهِلَ عليهم جاهلٌ حلَموا ولم يجهلوا، *وليس المراد منه السلام المعروف.*

* معالم التنزيل [٣ / ٣٤٢]*
*✏️د البغوي*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء ﴾


¶ قال القرطبي رحمه الله:
قالت الحكماء: شبه الله سبحانه الدنيا بالماء؛


ﻷن الماء ﻻ يستقر في موضع، كذلك الدنيا ﻻ تبقى على حال واحدة؛


وﻷن الماء يذهب وﻻ يبقى، فكذلك الدنيا تفنى؛


وﻷن الماء ﻻ يقدر أحد أن يدخله وﻻ يبتل، وكذلك الدنيا ﻻ يسلم أحد من فتنتها وآفتها؛


وﻷن الماء إذا كان بقدر كان نافعاً مُنبِتا، وإذا جاوز المقدار كان ضارا مهلكا، وكذلك الدنيا الكفاف منها ينفع وفضولها يضر.


« الجامع ﻷحكام القرآن 289/13 »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ شَيْخُ الإِسْلَامِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰهُ تَعَالَىٰ - :


" وَالجَنَّةُ دَرَجَاتٌ مُتَفَاضِلَةٌ تَفَاضُلاً عَظِيْماً ، وَأَوْلِيَاءُ اللَّهِ المُؤْمِنُونَ المُتَّقُونَ فِيْ تِلْكَ الدَّرَجَاتِ ، بِحَسَبِ إيْمَانِهِمْ وَتَقْوَاهُمْ " .


[ الـفُـرْقَـانُ (١١٦)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> كلمة عظيمة 
> ‏قال الإمام ابن باديس رحمه اللّٰه: 
> 
> " شرّ الأصدقاء مَن لا تعرف أسباب سخطه ، فلا تدري متى يرضى ولا متى يسخط."


اشهد بالله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*أربعة لا أمَلُّهم*

قال عمرو بن العاص: أربعة لا أمَلُّهم أبداً: جليسي ما فهم عني، وثوبي ما سترني، ودابتي ما حملتني، وامرأتي ما أحسنت عشرتي.

* المجالسة وجواهر العلم [٧ / ٢٩٦]*
* الدينوري*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي - رحمه الله:
فما من إمام كامل في الخير إلاّ وثمَّ أناس من جهلة المسلمين و مبتدعيهم يذمونه ويحطون عليه
● سير اعلام النبلاء (٣٤٤/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الأستاذ محمود الطناحي :
" ولقد كان من وصاة شيخنا محمود محمد شاكر - عليه رحمة الله - :
أن نقرأ الكتب كاملة وألا نتعامل معها تعامل المراجع و المصادر : نأخذ حاجتنا و نمضي , كالطائر العجل , يحسو من الماء حسوة ثم ينطلق في فضاء الله " .

مقالات الطناحي (523/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من قيد الصيد*

* الـبـصـيـرةُ الـعـمـيـاء (؟!) ..*

❍ قال الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى - :

[ ‏والمتعصب وإن كان بصره صحيحاً فبصيرته عمياء ، وأذنه عن سماع الحق صماء ، يدفع الحق وهو يظن أنه ما دفع غير الباطل ، ويحسب أن ما نشأ عليه هو الحق غفلةً منه وجهلاً بما أوجبه الله عليه من النظر الصحيح ، وتلقي ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة بالإذعان والتسليم ، وما أقل المنصفين بعد ظهور هذه المذاهب في الأصول والفروع ، فإنه صار بها باب الحق مرتجاً ، وطريق الإنصاف مستوعرةً ، والأمر لله سبحانه ، والهداية منه :

يأبى الفتى إلا اتباع الهوى ... ومنهج الحق له واضح ] .

��ا :  فتح القدير  (٢٧٧/٢)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 
والإنسان خلق في الأصل ظلوما جهولا ولا ينفك عن الجهل والظلم إلا بأن يعلمه الله ما ينفعه ويلهمه رشده فمن أراد به الخير علمه ما ينفعه فخرج به عن الجهل ونفعه بما علمه فخرج به عن الظلم ومتى لم يرد به خير أبقاه على أصل الخلقة.

[أغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قوله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ والَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ﴾
فيه مدح العلم ورفعه قدره وذم الجهل ونقصه، وقد يستدل به على أن الجاهل لا يكافيء العالم،* كما أنه لا يكافيء بنت العالم.*

الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل ١/‏٣٠ — السيوطي (ت ٩١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يُروى أن الإمام الشافعي رُؤي في المنام بعد موته فقيل له ما فعل الله بك؟ فقال غفر لي بصلاة صليتها على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كتاب (الرسالة) وهي: [اللهم صلّ على محمد كلما ذكره الذاكرون وصلّ على محمد كلما غفل عن ذكره الغافلون].

 القول البديع في الصلاة على الحبيب الشفيع للسخاوي، ص: ٢٢٥.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لطيفة:
في قول الله تعالى عن أهل النار [ خالدًا فيها ] وقال عن أهل الجنة: [خالدين فيها]. 
والحكمة في ذلك: 
أن أهل الجنة يتنعمون باجتماع بعضهم إلى بعض ولهذا قال: [خالدين فيها]. 
أما أهل النار-والعياذ بالله - فقد ورد أن كل واحد منهم في تابوت لا يرى أحدًا ولا يراه أحد،اللهم إلا على سبيل التقريع. 
فهذا هو السر، والعلم عند الله. 
▪︎تفسير سورة النساء للعلامة العثيمين. ١١٨-١١٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لمن عجز عن تأديب أولاده عليك بالدعاء ..

كان من دعاء الفضيل بن عياض (رحمه الله) وهو يدعو لابنه "علي" وكان ولدًا مستهترًا طائشًا:
﴿اللهم إني اجتهدت أن أؤدب عليا فلم أقدر على تأديبه فأدّبه لي﴾.  
فهداه الله تعالى بدعاء والده له.

يقول الإمام الذهبي عنه رحمه الله:
"كان علي بن الفضيل من كبار الأولياء، وكان قانتا لله خاشعا وجلا ربانيا كبير الشأن". 

(سير أعلام النبلاء ، ٧/ ٤٠٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"وإنه لمن فضل الله ودلائل توفيقه أن يلهم الرجل استغلال كل ساعة من عمره فى العمل، أو الاستجمام من جهد استعدادا لجهد آخر . (ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون)

ومن المؤسف أن العوام لا يبالون بإضاعة أوقاتهم سُدى، ويضمون إلى هذه الجريمة السطو على أوقات غيرهم لإراقتها على التراب، وإنهم ليقتحمون على رجال الأعمال خلواتهم الجادة ليشغلوهم بالشئون التافهة". 

خلق المسلم - الغزالي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال ابـن تيـمـية:

"تُحرَس السنة *بالحَقِ والصدق والعَدل*،
ولا تُحرَس بكذب ولا ظلم،
فإذا رَدَّ الإنسانُ باطلا بباطل، وقابل بدعة ببدعة،
كان هذا مما ذمه السلف والأئمة"

درء التعارض (٧ / ١٨٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﻖ الله تعالى ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻟﻪ ﷺ ﺃﻭﺟﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ اﻟﺰﻭﺝ.

مجموع الفتاوى ٣ / ١٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أجمل ما رسمت به الأخوة أملا وألماً رحمه الله سلطان العربية بالغرب الإسلامي الشيخ البشير الابراهيمي 
يقول «وما أجمل كلمة "أخوة الإسلام" وما ألذّ وقعها في نفوس المؤمنين الصادقين، وما أشدّ شوقهم إلى تحققها في عالم الواقع، وما أضيع حقيقتها بين  جمهرة  المسلمين، وما أبعدها عن قلوبهم وبصائرهم، وما أكثر دورانها على ألسنتهم لغوًا ورياءً وليًا بغير الحق، في هذا الوقت الذي ضعفت فيه سيطرة القلوب على الألسنة، فانقطعت الصلة بينهما، فأصبح اللسان في حل مما يقول»
الآثار للبشير الابراهيمي 59/4

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
"و يكره للإمام رفع يديه حال الدعاء في الخطبة ، وهو (((أصح))) الوجهين لأصحابنا ؛ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما كان يشير بأصبعه إذا دعا ، وأما في الاستسقاء فرفع يديه لما استسقى على المنبر "
 الاختيارات ص ( 80 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله:

 *«عجبتُ لمن يتصنع للناس يرجو التقرب من قلوبهم وينسى أن قلوبهم بيد الله»*.
 صيد الخاطر  لابن الجوزي (٦٩٧).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله [مدارج السالكين ج1 ص446]: 

"وَمَنْ عَلِمَ عُبُودِيَّاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ الْحُسْنَى وَالدُّعَاءَ بِهَا، وَسِرَّ ارْتِبَاطِهَا بِالْخَلْقِ وَالْأَمْرِ، وَبِمَطَالِبِ الْعَبْدِ وَحَاجَاتِهِ 
عَرَفَ ذَلِكَ وَتَحَقَّقَهُ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَطْلُوبٍ يُسْأَلُ بِالْمُنَاسِبِ لَهُ، فَتَأَمَّلْ أَدْعِيَةَ الْقُرْآنِ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ تَجِدْهَا كَذَلِكَ"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الغزالي :
‏" مخالطة ضعفاء العقول تُضعف العقل، كما أن مخالطة العقلاء تزيد في العقل" .. 

‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومن لطائف المصاهرات: أن طلحة بن عبيدالله التيمي رضي الله عنه تزوج بأربع نسوة، أخت كل منهن زوجات للنبي ﷺ : تزوج بأم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر الصديق أخت الصديقة عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق، وتزوج حمنة بنت جحش أخت زينب بنت جحش، وتزوج فارعة بنت أبي سفيان أخت أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، وتزوج رقية بنت أبي أمية أخت أم سلَمة هند بنت أبي أمية رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين." ينظر:الإصابة(ص٦٤  ١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن رجب الحنبلي* (٧٩٥ هــ):
ﻭﻗﺪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻭﻛﻴﻊ:
 ﻣﻦ ﺃﺩﺭﻙ ﺁﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺇﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺃﺩﺭﻙ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ اﻹﺣﺮاﻡ،ﻭ *ﺃﻧﻜﺮ اﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ:*
*ﻻ ﺗﺪﺭﻙ ﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ اﻹﺣﺮاﻡ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺈﺩﺭاﻛﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ اﻹﻣﺎﻡ*.
 فتح الباري [٩٣/٧].

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال أبو بكر الوراق: 
إذا غلب الهوى أظلم القلب, وإذا أظلم ضاق الصدر, وإذا ضاق الصدر ساء الخلق, وإذا ساء الخلق أبغضه الخلق وأبغضهم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة القاضي أحمد بن طرخان  الملكاوي *الشافعي* رحمه الله (ت٨٠٣):
*كل صاحب بدعة ومن ينتصر له -ولو ظهروا- لابد من خمودهم وتلاشي أمرهم*،
*وهذا الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية كلما تقدمت أيامه*
*تظهر كرامته*
*،ويكثر محبوه وأصحابه..*
▪︎(الرد الوافر  ١٣٤..)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لا يخلو المؤمن من الإيذاء*

قال الحسن البصري:

"لا يخلو المؤمن من منافق يؤذيه".

المحن لأبي العرب صـ٢٦٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في كتابه "التسعينية" (١/ ١٧٧):

‏«ولهذا كان أئمة أهل السُّنة والجماعة: 
‏لا يُلزِمون الناس بما يقولونه مِن موارد الاجتهاد. 
‏ولا يُكرِهون عليه أحدًا».اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(و *كثير من مجتهدي* السلف والخلف قد *قالوا وفعلوا* ما هو بدعة،و *لم يعلموا* أنه بدعة:
● إما *لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنُّوها* صحيحة،
●وإما لآيات *فهموا* منها ما لم يُرَد منها،
●وإما *لرأيٍ* رأَوْهُ وفي المسألة *نصوصٌ لم تبلغهم*). 
▪︎مجموع الفتاوى(19/191).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"‏من اعتاد على التسبيح قبل نومه أعطِيَ نشاطًا وقوة في قضاء حاجاته، وقوة في عبادته".

الفتاوى (٧/٤٩٣)

----------


## نور وليد

> • قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :
> 
> « لا شَيء أفسَد لِلعَملِ الصَّالحِ مِن
>  العُجبِ، ورُؤيَـةِ النَّفسِ ».
> 
> الفَوَائِدُ ١٥٢/١


رزقنا الله الاخلاص فى القول والعمل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏استأذنتْ هالة بنت خويلد (أخت خديجة) -بعد وفاة خديجة- على رسول الله ﷺ .. فعرف استئذان خديجة، فارتاع لذلك، وقال: اللهم هالَة.

 - قال ابن الأثير:
"كأنه طار لُبُّهُ لمّا سمع صوت أخت خديجة"

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله (مَن أحب شيئًا أحبَّ محبوباته، ومايُشبهه، وما يتعلق به)

- فتح الباري [٧ /١٤٠]



صلى عليه اللهُ في ملكوتهِ.. وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفيسة ومنهج سديد!! 
▪قال العلامة المحقق عبدالرحمن السعدي: 
▫من الغلط الفاحش الخَطِر:
قبول قول الناس بعضِهم في بعض، ثم يبني عليه السامع
 حُبًّا وبغضًا ومدحًا وذمًا!!!
▫فكم حصل بهذا الغلط أمور صار عاقبتها الندامة.
▫وكم أشاع الناس عن الناس أمورًا
 لا حقائق لها بالكلية
 أو لها بعض الحقيقة فنمِّيَت بالكذب والزور،
 و خصوصًا مَن عُرفوا
● بعدم المبالاة بالنقل
● أو عرف منهم الهوى!
 ▫فالواجب على العاقل:
 التثبت 
و التحرز
 و عدم التسرّع، 
و بهذا يُعرف :
دين العبد 
و رزانته
و عقله!!!  . 
■ [الرياض الناظرة(٢٠٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"إنّ كثيرًا من أهل السّذاجة في العلم يتوهّمون أنّ السّنّة شيء ومذاهب الأئمّة المجتهدين شيء آخر، حتّى يُخيّل لهم أو لمن يسمع مقالاتهم أنّ أئمّة الاجتهاد شرعُوا في فقههم قبل العلم بالسّنّة، ويخالون أنّهم عَلِموا من السّنّة التي اقتنوا من كتبها ما اقتنوا ما لم يعلمه أهل الاجتهاد قبلهم"
- الطاهر بن عاشور، أليس الصبح بقريب ص 170

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان:

"فضائل الرجال ليست ما ادّعوها، ولكن ما نَسَبها الناس إليهم".

روضة العقلاء صـ٤٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي: "قال أبو الحسن الصفار: سمعت أبا سهل الصعلوكي وسئل عن تفسير أبي بكر القفال فقال: قدسه من وجه، ودنسه من وجه، أي: دنسه من جهة نصره للاعتزال.
قلت: قد مر موته، والكمال عزيز، وإنما يُمدح العالم بكثرة ماله من الفضائل، فلا تدفن المحاسن لورطة، ولعله رجع عنها، وقد يغفر له باستفراغه الوسع في طلب الحق، ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ الحافظُ ابنُ حَجَرٍ رحمه الله : 
*‹ *فمَنْ رَامَ الجـَمْعَ* بينَ 
*عِلْمِ الأَنبياءِ* عليهِمُ السَّلامُ ، 
وبينَ *عِلْمِ الفَلاسِفَةِ بذَكائِهِ* 
*لا بُدَّ وأنْ يُخالفَ هؤلاءِ وهؤلاءِ .*
*ومَنْ كَفَّ ومَشى خَلْفَ ما جاءَتْ بِهِ الرُّسُلُ مِنْ إِطلاقِ ما أَطلَقُوا،ولَم يَتحذْلَقْ ولا عَمَّق!!!؛فإنَّه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قطب السعادة*

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

(وكذلك الشام كانوا في أول الإسلام في سعادة الدنيا والدين؛
ثم جرت فتن وخرج الملك من أيديهم؛
ثم سُلط عليهم المنافقون الملاحدة والنصارى بذنوبهم، واستولوا على بيت المقدس وقبر الخليل، وفتحوا البناء الذي كان عليه وجعلوه كنيسة؛
ثم صلح دينهم، فأعزهم الله ونصرهم على عدوهم لما أطاعوا الله ورسوله واتبعوا ما أنزل إليهم من ربهم؛
فطاعة الله ورسوله قطب السعادة وعليها تدور).

مجموع الفتاوى" (437/27).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال تعالى: (الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ)

قال ابن كثير في تفسيره أي:
 الرجل قيم على المرأة ، أي هو رئيسها وكبيرها والحاكم عليها ومؤدبها إذا اعوجت.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول الغزالي في كتابه حقيقة القولين(٦٦- ٦٧) : " نصيحة : أوصيك يا أخي بإحسان الظن بالناس كافة ، خصوصا بالعلماء ، ومن جملة إحسان الظن بالعلماء أن تطلب لكلامهم وجها وعذرا ما أمكن ، فإن لم تعثر عليه فاتهم نفسك في القصور عن دركه...وإياك أن تكون مشغوفا بالنقد والاعتراض وتزييف كلام الناس ، وكن مؤمنا يطلب المعاذير، ولا تكن منافقا يتبع العثرات...النفس الخبيثة هي التي تحث على أن يذكر من كل شيء خبائثه وقبائحه ، والنفس الزكية تحب أن تسمع من كل شيء مآثره ومحاسنه " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

■قال ابن القيم  رحمه الله تعالى :

ﺍﻟﻄَّﺎﻋﺔ ﺗﺠﻠﺐ ﻟﻠﻌﺒﺪ ﺑﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻛﻞِّ ﺷﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺼﻴﺔ ﺗﻤﺤﻖ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻛﻞَّ ﺑﺮﻛﺔ 

《 ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﺮﺗﻴﻦ 1 / 547》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى(صِراطَ الَّذِينَ أنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ)

تأمل 
الذين أنعمت عليهم

قال البقاعي رحمه الله:
ولَمّا طَلَبَ أشْرَفَ 
طَرِيقٍ سَألَ أحْسَنَ رَفِيقٍ فَقالَ: ﴿صِراطَ الَّذِينَ أنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ﴾.


نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور ١/‏٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العِلم ألذّ الأشياء وأنفعها*

اعلم أن شَرَفَ الشيء إما لذاته أو لغيره، *والعلم حائز للشرفين جميعاً؛* لأنه لذيذٌ في نفسه فيُطلب لذاته، ولذيذٌ لغيره فيُطلب لأجله.

*كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون*
حاجي خليفة [١ / ٨٦]*

----------


## ابو لمى

> يقول الغزالي في كتابه حقيقة القولين(٦٦- ٦٧) : " نصيحة : أوصيك يا أخي بإحسان الظن بالناس كافة ، خصوصا بالعلماء ، ومن جملة إحسان الظن بالعلماء أن تطلب لكلامهم وجها وعذرا ما أمكن ، فإن لم تعثر عليه فاتهم نفسك في القصور عن دركه...وإياك أن تكون مشغوفا بالنقد والاعتراض وتزييف كلام الناس ، وكن مؤمنا يطلب المعاذير، ولا تكن منافقا يتبع العثرات...النفس الخبيثة هي التي تحث على أن يذكر من كل شيء خبائثه وقبائحه ، والنفس الزكية تحب أن تسمع من كل شيء مآثره ومحاسنه " .


لو طبقنا هذه النصيحة لاشك ان الشريعة ستصلنا بشكل مختلف! لعله دين آخر. وستكون كتب الغزالي مثلا في العيون تخلو من كل نقيصة ومن الاثار الواهية,
ومثل هذا الكلام لا يستغرب من صاحب "كن بين يدي شيخك كالمريض بين يدي الطبيب" وعندما تنتقل للعصور الخيرة تجد شخصا عظيما اسمه ايوب بن ابي تميمة السختياني نصيحته مغايرة تماما وعميقة, عميقة جدا, "لا تعرف خطأ شيخك حتى تجالس غيره" لذا برز تلاميذه وعلى رأسهم حماد بن زيد.
ارجو تقبل كلام المحب بصدر رحب. وهذا لايمنع من القول ان الحلم والستر والظن الحسن من الاداب التي ندبت اليها الشريعة, وأن المسلم على المسلم حرام, سواء كان عالما او عاميا, دمه وماله وعرضه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ الشافعيُّ:

*ما رأيتُ أحدًا جمع الله فيه من آلة الفتيا ما جمع في ابن عيينة، ما رأيتُ أسكتَ عن الفتيا منه.* 

الفقيه والمتفقه (٣٥٠/٢).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال يحيى بن أبي كثير - رحمه الله -:
"يفسد النَّمام والكذاب في ساعة ما لا يفسد الساحر في سنة".
أورده ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (ص 87).
________
قال سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله -:
"عجبا لرجل يعرفه صاحبه بمودته ونصيحته، ولا يعلم منه إلا خيرا خمسين سنة، ثم يأتيه رجل لا يعرفه؛ فيخبره عنه بسوء، فيقبله منه ويطرح معرفته".
ذكره البلاذري في "أنساب الأشراف" (11/314).
________
قال معاوية بن قرة -رحمه الله-:
"لا تطلُب مِن النَّاس اليوم الخير، اطلب منهم كفَّ الأذى، فمَن كفَّ أذاه عنك اليوم، فهو بمنزلة مَن كان يعطيك الجوائز".
 رواه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (270/59).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -: 

فكُلَّما قال العبد: «ﷲ أكبر» تحقَّق قلبه بِأنْ يكونَ ﷲ في قلبِهِ أكبر من كُلِّ شيءٍ، فلا يَبقىٰ
لمَخلوق علىٰ القلبِ ربَّانية تُساوي ربَّانية الرَّب، فضلاً عن أن يَكون مثلها. 

جامع المسائل (٢٨١/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفقيه المحدث أبو المطرف عبد الملك بن مروان القَنَازعي القرطبي صاحب (تفسير الموطأ) (ت 413):

‏(كنتُ بمصر وشهدت العيد مع الناس، فانصرفوا إلى ما أعدوه وانصرفت إلى النيل، وليس معي ما أفطر عليه إلا شيء من بقية ترمس بقي عندي في خرقة، فنزلت على الشط، وجعلت آكله وأرمي بقشره إلى مكان منخفض تحتي، 
‏وأقول في نفسي:
‏ترى إن كان اليوم بمصر في هذا العيد أسوأ حالاً مني؟
فلم يكن إلا ما رفعتُ رأسي، وأبصرت أمامي، فإذا برجل يلقطُ قشر الترمس الذي أطرحه ويأكله، فعلمتُ أنه تنبيه من الله عز وجل، وشكرته).

‏(المغرب في حلى المغرب) لابن سعيد المغربي الأندلسي (ت: 685هـ)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ومن غلبته شهوته على رأيه ؛ شهد على نفسه بالبهيمية ، وانخلع من ربقة الإنسانية* 
*وحق لعاقل أن يأكل ليعيش ، لا أن يعيش ليأكلَ ، وكفى بالمرء عاراً أن يكون صريعَ مآكلِه وقتيلَ أناملِه* . 

*وكم من نعمة أتلفَتْ نفْسَ حُرٍّ ، وكم من أكلة منعت أكلات دهر ؟!*


يتيمة الدهر (٢٢٩/٤)

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

روى عن مالك ومطرف وابن الماجشون وابن عبد الحكم وأصبغ:
"لا يجوز تعديل الرجل، وإن كان عدلا، حتى يعرف وجه التعديل".
من "المنتقى شرح الموطأ" (5/195).
___________

عن يحيى بن عون، قال: "دخلت مع سحنون على ابن القصار وهو مريض، وكان من أصحابه، وأصابه في علته قلق، فقال له: "يا ابن القصار، ما هذا القلق الذي أنت فيه؟"
قال: "الموت والقدوم على الله عزّ وجل".
فقال له سحنون: "ألست مصدقا بالرسل أولهم وآخرهم، والبعث، والحساب، والجنة والنار؟ وأن أفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها - صلّى الله عليه وسلم - أبو بكر ثم عمر؟ وأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، وأن الله تعالى يرى يوم القيامة، وأنه على العرشِ اسْتَوى؟ ولا تخرج على الأئمة بالسيف وإن جاروا؟"
قال: "إي والله الذي لا إله إلا هو".
فضرب سحنون بيديه على ضبعيه وقال له: "مت إذا شئت، مت إذا شئت"، ثم خرج عنه".
من "رياض النفوس في طبقات علماء القيروان وإفريقية" (1/367).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ* - حفظه الله  - :

• - الكتاب لطالب العلم أشبه ما يكون بأحد أعضائه، فكتب طالب العلم خلاياه التي يعيش بها، هي سمعه وبصره الذي لو فقده؛ لضعف في العلم شيئًا فشيئًا، وترىٰ الذي يضعف في المطالعة، ويضعف في النظر في العلم، وفي القراءة، يضعف قليلاً قليلاً، ويُنَسَّىٰ العلم شيئًا فشيئًا، حتىٰ  يكون أُمِّيّا بعد مر سنين من الزمان، وهذا لأن مطالعة العلم في الكتب من أهم ما يكون، وهذا يتطلب أن يكون لطالب العلم صلة عظيمة بالكتاب .

【 جامع الرسائل والدروس العلمية ( ١ / ١٩٧ ) 】

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن القيم [شفاء العليل ص179]:  
وأنت  تجد جميع هذه الطوائف تُنزّل القرآن على مذاهبها وبدعها، فالقرآن عند الجهمية جهمي،  وعند المعتزلة معتزلي، وعند القدرية قدري، وعند الرافضة رافضي.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

يقول ابن القيم [شفاء العليل]: 
أصل بلاء أكثر الناس من جهة الألفاظ المجملة التي تشتمل على حق وباطل، فيطلقها من يريد حقها فينكرها من يريد باطلها،
 فيردُّ عليه من يرد حقها. وهذا باب إذا تأمله الذكي الفطن رأى منه عجائب، وخلَّصه من ورطات تورَّط فيها أكثر الطوائف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن الفُضيل بن عِياض قال: "*لم ينبُل من نَبُلَ بالحج والجهاد، ولا بالصوم ولا بالصلاة، إنما نبل عندنا من يعقِلُ أَيْشٍ يُدخِل جَوْفَه - يعني الرَّغِيفَ من حِلِّه-*"
الطيوريات، لأبي طاهر السلفي (٣٣٠/٢).

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله [الكبائر ص79]
"فأن من طلب العلم للأخرة كسره علمه، وخشع قلبه، واستكانت نفسه، وكان على نفسه بالمرصاد"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال الإمام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

‏يحرم على الإنسان أن يذهب إلى حيث يحصل له ضرر في دينه.
مجموع الفتاوى (٥٢١/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:
(ليس للإنسان أن يحضر الأماكن التي يشهد فيها المنكرات ولا يمكنه الإنكار *إلا لموجب شرعي،مثل أن يكون هناك أمر يحتاج إليه لمصلحة دينه أو دنياه لا بد فيه من حضوره أو يكون مكرهاً*. فأما حضوره لمجرد الفرجة وإحضار امرأته تشاهد ذلك فهذا مما يقدح في عدالته ومروءته إذا أصر عليه. 
والله أعلم). 
▪︎ الفتاوى( 28 / 239).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان لمسيلمة الكذاب مؤذن يدعى حُجَيراً فكان إذا أذَّن يقول أشهد أن مسيلمة يزعم أنه رسول الله !! 

فتوح البلدان للبلاذري (١/ ٩٦)
مؤذنه و لم يصدقه  ^^

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقد سمعت الشيخ الإمام العلامة تقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية غير مرةٍ يقول: "*أصول فقه المعتزلة خير من أصول فقه الأشاعرة، وأصول دين الإشاعرة خير من أصول دين المعتزلة*".
الوافي بالوفيات93/4

----------


## ابو لمى

> عن الفُضيل بن عِياض قال: "*لم ينبُل من نَبُلَ بالحج والجهاد، ولا بالصوم ولا بالصلاة، إنما نبل عندنا من يعقِلُ أَيْشٍ يُدخِل جَوْفَه - يعني الرَّغِيفَ من حِلِّه-*"
> الطيوريات، لأبي طاهر السلفي (٣٣٠/٢).


فيه نظر أخي! وبين السلفي والفضيل اظن 300 الى 400 سنة!
والمعنى ركيك . . هل هو استهانة بالفرائض من اجل مايدخل جوفه ثم يخرج منه من مكان آخر!
!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو العباس أحمد بن عمر بن سريج البغدادي (ت : ٣٠٦) : 
” *توحيد أهل العلم وجماعة المسلمين :* أشهد أن لا إله إلا اللَّه وأشهد أنَّ محمداً رسول اللَّه ، 
*وتوحيد أهل الباطل من المسلمين :*
 الخوض في الأعراض والأجسام ؛ وإنّما بُعث النّبي ﷺ بإنكار ذلك!! “ . 
الحجة في بيان المحجة (١-١٠٧) ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما رأيت أخزىٰ مِن كذاب ، و ما هلكَت الدُّوَل ، و لا هلكت الممالك ، و لا سُفكَت الدماء ظلمًا ، و لا هُتكت الأستار بغير النمائم و الكذب .

رسائل ٱبن حزم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

" *الطَّاعة تنوِّر القلب، وتجلوهُ وتصقله، وتقوِّيه وتثبِّته، حتَّى يصير كالمرآة المجلوَّة في جلائها وصفائها،  فيمتلئ نُوراً؛ فإذا دنا الشَّيْطان مِنهُ  أصابهُ من نوره ما يُصيب مُسْترق السَّمع من الشُّهب الثَّواقب*".

[ الدواء والداء= الجواب الكافي  ١/ ٢٢٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ولهذا مضت السنة بأن الشروع في العلم ... يلزمُ كالشروع في الحج "

ابن تيمية | مجموع الفتاوى (٢٨/ ١٨٦)
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله 

‏يوم عاشوراء ليس فيه شيء من شعائر الأعياد وليس فيه شيء من شعائر الأحزان أيضاً 

‏فإظهار الحزن أو الفرح في هذا اليوم كلاهما خلاف السنة ولم يرد عن النّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في هذا اليوم إلا صيامه

‏فتاوى في العقيدة( 1121/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو محمد : إن أملي لقوي وإن رجائي مستحكم ؛ في أن يكون الله تعالى يسلط على من قرّب اليهود وأدناهم وجعلهم بطانة وخاصة ؛ ما سلط على اليهود ، وهو يسمع كلام الله تعالى : {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم ان الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} وقوله تعالى : {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالا ودوا ما عنتم قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم اكبر} ، وقوله تعالى : {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة} وقوله تعالى : {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الذين اتخذوا دينكم هزوا ولعبا من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم والكفار أولياء واتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين} وقوله تعالى : {وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة} وقوله تعالى : {لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا} . فمن سمع هذا كله ؛ ثم أدناهم وخالطهم بنفسه من ملوك الإسلام فإنه - إن شاء الله تعالى - قمين أن يحيق الله - عز وجل - به ما أحاق بهم من الذلة والمسكنة والهوان والصغار والخزي في الدنيا ؛ سوى العذاب المؤلم في الآخرة .


رسائل ابن حزم ٦٧/٣

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال وهب بن منبه: أَجْمَعَتِ الْأَطِبَّاءُ أَنَّ رَأْسَ الطِّبِّ الْحَمْيَةُ، وَأَجْمَعَتِ الْحُكَمَاءُ أَنَّ رَأْسَ الْحِكْمَةِ الصَّمْتُ.
[رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الصمت]

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> فيه نظر أخي! وبين السلفي والفضيل اظن 300 الى 400 سنة!
> والمعنى ركيك . . هل هو استهانة بالفرائض من اجل مايدخل جوفه ثم يخرج منه من مكان آخر!
> !


*بل أسنده السلفي في الطيوريات ٢٧٢، فقال: 
أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن المُظفَّر الحافظ، حدثنا* *أحمد بن الحسن الصوفي**،
 حدثنا عبد الصمد بن يزيد مردويه قال: سمعت الفُضيل بن عِياض يقول: فذكره.
وتوبع فيما خرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخه (48/443) من طريق:
**أبي يعلى الموصلي** قال: سمعت عبد الصمد، قال: سمعت فضيلا، يقول: فذكره.
وروي بلفظ ءاخر غيما خرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية  [8 : 103] من طريق:
** أبي يعلى** أيضا، قال: ثنا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ، قَالَ: وسَمِعْتُ فضيلا، يَقُولُ:
" إِنَّ لِلَّهِ عِبَادًا يَحْيَى بِهِمُ الْعِبَادُ وَالْبِلادُ، وَهُمْ أَصْحَابُ سُنَّةٍ، مَنْ كَانَ* *يَعْقِلُ مَا يَدْخُلُ جَوْفَهُ مِنْ حِلِّهِ كَانَ فِي حِزْبِ اللَّهِ* *تَعَالَى ". اهـ.
توبع فيما خرجه اللالكائي في شرح الأصول [51] من طريق:
 أَحْمَد بْن الْحَسَنِ بن عبد الجبار الصوفي، قال: ثنا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ فُضَيْلَ بْنَ عِيَاضٍ، يَقُولُ: فذكره.
**وأسند كذلك من قول إبراهيم بن أدهم، فيما خرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية  [7 : 369]، ف قال:
 حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالا:
 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو يَعْلَى، ثنا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ شَقِيقًا الْبَلْخِيَّ، يَقُولُ: لَقِيتُ** إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنَ أَدْهَمَ**، فِي بِلادِ الشَّامِ،
 قال لِي: " يَا شَقِيقُ، لَمْ يَنْبُلْ عِنْدَنَا مَنْ نَبُلَ بِالْحَجِّ وَلا بِالْجِهَادِ،** وَإِنَّمَا نَبُلَ عِنْدَنَا مَنْ نَبُلَ** مَنْ كَانَ يَعْقِلُ مَا يَدْخُلُ جَوْفَهُ ". اهـ.
قال أبو نعيم: ثنا أَبِي، وَأَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ حَيَّانَ، قَالا: ثنا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَتَوَيْهِ، ثنا** أَبُو مُوسَى الصُّورِيُّ،** ثنا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ، مِثْلَهُ.
خرجه السلفي في الطيوريات (282) من طريق:** أبي يعلى الموصلي** بمثله.
وقال أبو حامد الغزالي في الإحياء (2/91) :
وقال إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله: "**ما أدرك من أدرك إلا** من كان يعقل ما يدخل جوفه".*
*وقال الفضيل: "من عرف ما يدخل جوفه كتبه الله** صديقاً* *فانظر عند من تفطر** يا مسكين**". اهـ.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*رسالة إلى غلاة التبديع والتجريح* 

قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله كما في الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية (10/ 57):

ومتى لم تتبين لكم المسألة، لم يحل لكم الإنكار على من أفتى أو عمل، حتى يتبين لكم خطؤه، بل الواجب السكوت والتوقف؛ فإذا تحققتم الخطأ، بينتموه *ولم تهدروا جميع المحاسن، لأجل مسألة، أو مائة، أو مائتين،* أخطأت فيهن، فإني لا أدعي العصمة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمهُ اللّٰه تعالى - :

" والفتنة إذا وقعت عجز العقلاء فيها عن دفع السفهاء ، وهذا شأن الفتن ، كما قال اللّٰه سبحانه وتعالى : {وَاتَّقُواْ فِتْنَةً لاَّ تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنكُمْ خَآصَّةً} [الأنفال : ٢٥] ، وإذا وقعت الفتنة لم يسلم من التلوث بها إلا من عصمه اللّٰه ".


 منهاج السنة النبوية (٣٤٣/٤)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ محمد بن علي بن آدم الاثيوبي رحمه الله في ذكر الصحابة المكثرين من الرواية:
المكثرون في رواية الخبر .... من الصحابة الأكارم الغرر
أبو هريـرة يليه ابن عمـر ... فأنـس فزوجة الهـادي الابر
ثم ابن عبـاس يليه جـابـر ... وبعده الخـدري فهو الآخـر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله تعالى: (( *فسبحان من رفع من شاءَ بالعلم اليسير حتى صار عَلَماً يُقتدى به، ووضع من شاء مع العلم الكثير حتى صار لا يُلتفتُ إليه* )) كتابه الثقات ج ٨ ص ١٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومِن لطائف أسرار اقتران الفرج بالكرب واليُسر بالعُسر : أنَّ الكرب إذا اشتدَّ وعظم وتناهى ، حصل للعبد الإياس مِن كشفه مِن جهة المخلوقين ، وتعلَّق قلبه بالله وحده ، وهذا هو حقيقة التَّوكل على الله ، وهو مِن أعظم الأسباب التي تُطلَبُ بها الحوائجُ ،‏فإنَّ الله يكفي مَن توكَّل عليه ..


كما قال تعالى : { ومَن يتوكَّل على الله فهو حسبُه } [الطلاق : ٣].


جامع العلوم والحِكم ١ /٤٩٣

----------


## ابو لمى

> حصل للعبد الإياس مِن كشفه مِن جهة المخلوقين ، وتعلَّق قلبه بالله وحده ، وهذا هو حقيقة التَّوكل على الله


هل يعني أن وقت الرخاء لايتعلق قلبه بالله وحده وليس على حقيقة التوكل على الله؟
وأنه فقط إذا أدركه الغرق يدرك حقيقة التوكل على الله مقهورا مجبورا جزوعا هلوعا؟
.
انتبهوا لما تنقلون أخي . .
حتى ردي هذا عندما كتبته . .هل توكلت على الله ام ان الشيطان القى في الأماني!
.
حديث ابن جبير عن ابن عباس  .. لايجعل الواحد يهنأ بحياة أن كان في رأسه عقل

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> محمــد بن صالح العثيميـــن
> - رحمــہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ -
> 
> ❐ قال رحمـہ اللـہ : بعض الناس عندما يتكلمــون على فوائد العبادات يحولونها إلى فــوائد دنيوية. 
> 
> ➠ فمثلا يقولــون : فـﮯ الصلاة رياضة وإفادة لﻷعصاب.  وفـﮯ الصيام فائدة إزالة الرطوبة وترتيب الواجبات.
> 
> ❒ والمفروض ألا نجعل الفوائـــد الدنيوية هـﮯ الأصل، لأن الله لم يذكر ذلك فـﮯ كتابـہ .
> 
> ...



الواجبات أم الوجبات ؟!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله 
حسب السياق وما يقتضيه 
الواجبات 
الأولويات 
والله اعلم . 


> الواجبات أم الوجبات ؟!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى  : 
( *الصلاة لها مفتاح،  وهو الطهور!  كما في حديث علي وأبي سعيد مرفوعا : " مفتاح الصلاة الطهور"  ولها افتتاح،  وهو التكبير،  ولها استفتاح،  وهو مايقوله بين التكبير والقراءة من الذكر والدعاء .* ) 

" فتح الباري" 
( ٤ / ١١٨)

_ قال الإمام العيني رحمه الله تعالى : 
( *الصلاة لها مفتاح وافتتاح واستفتاح.  قيل : كل من يسأل عن هذه الثلاثة ولم يجب،  لا ينبغي أن يصلى خلفه،*  أما مفتاحها الطهارة،  وأما افتتاحها التكبير، وأما استفتاحها فقراءة : "  سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك "  إلى آخره . )

" العلم الهيب في شرح الكلم الطيب "
( ص: ٢٥٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وَمَنْ عَجَزَ عَنْ إظْهَارِ دِينِهِ بِدَارُ حَرْبٍ يَغْلِبُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ الْكُفْرِ زَادَ بَعْضُهُمْ: *أَوْ بَلَدِ بُغَاةٍ أَوْ بِدْعَةٍ كَرَفْضٍ وَاعْتِزَالٍ وَطَاقَ الْهِجْرَةَ لَزِمَتْهُ* " . انتهى 

(الفروع لابن مفلح الحنبلي رحمه الله - 10/237)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وفقكم الله 
> حسب السياق وما يقتضيه 
> الواجبات 
> الأولويات 
> والله اعلم .


"_❒ والمفروض ألا نجعل الفوائـــد الدنيوية هـﮯ الأصل، لأن الله لم يذكر ذلك فـﮯ كتابـہ ."
_
ترتيب الواجبات من الأمور الدينية وليست من الفوائد الدنيوية؟!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله :
" قيل لبني إسرائيل قولوا : حطة وهي التوبة فقالوا : حنطة *فزادوا حرفاً فلقوا من البلاء ما لقوا!!* 
*فالزيادة في الدين والابتداع في الشريعة عظيمة الخطر شديدة الضرر!!*،هذا تغيير كلمة فما ظنك بتغيير ما هو من صفات المعبود ؟ ".
▪︎( تفسير القرطبي 2 / 132 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر بن العربي
«ليس *التحصيل *بطول *الصحبة، وإنما هو فضل من الله وموهبة، فقد صحب النَّضْر بن شُمَيِّل الخليل بضع عشرة سنة، وصحبه سيبويه سنوات، فانظر إلى ما بين التحصيلين في المدتين، والمنزلتين فيما بين وبين»
«قانون التأويل» (ص452)

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عَنْ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ الدَّارَانِيُّ قَالَ: «لَا يَصْبِرُ عَنْ شَهَوَاتِ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مَا يَشْغَلُهُ مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ»
كتاب [الزهد لابن ابي الدنيا ص134]

----------


## ابو لمى

> قال أبو بكر بن العربي
> «ليس *التحصيل *بطول *الصحبة، وإنما هو فضل من الله وموهبة، فقد صحب النَّضْر بن شُمَيِّل الخليل بضع عشرة سنة، وصحبه سيبويه سنوات، فانظر إلى ما بين التحصيلين في المدتين، والمنزلتين فيما بين وبين»
> «قانون التأويل» (ص452)


في أزمان بدايات الوهن آنذاك ستجد من يعتني بسيبويه ويتجاهل الإمام النضر بن شميل  . . . فهو ليس على هوى أهل الأهواء . . 
تحولات حدثت نتيجتها عامية الأمة!
. . .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" واعلم أنّه لمّا كان جهاد الشباب ومخالفة الطَّبْعِ صعبًا صار الشَّابُّ التائب حبيب اللَّهِ - عزّوجل - ". 

ابن الجوزي | التبصرة (١٧٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تعالى: (وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ) قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
 فهذه مريم احتاجت إلى من يكفلها ويحضنها، حتى اقترعوا على كفالتها، فكيف بمن سواها من النساء؟
 وهذا أمرٌ يُعرَف بالتجربة:*أن المرأة تحتاج ‏من الحفظ والصيانة إلى ما لا يحتاج إليه الصبي، وكل ما كان أسترَ لها وأصونَ كان أصلحَ لها. 
جامع المسائل المجموعة الثالثة(ص٤١٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله *: لا يخلو مخلوقٌ من عَيب ؛ فالسعيدُ مَن قلَّتْ عيوبُه ودقَّتْ .*


 [ الأخلاق والسير (38) ]

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تاريخه واصفاً الخوارج في القرن الأول الذين كانوا في اول الامر يدافعون عن عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما قبل ان يكفروه بعد ان علموا بموقفه من الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه: 
"فتفرقوا فيها بأبدانهم وأديانهم ومذاهبهم، ومسالكهم المختلفة المنتشرة، التي لا تنضبط ولا تنحصر، لأنها مفرعة على الجهل وقوة النفوس، والاعتقاد الفاسد"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله :
رأيت الخلوة أروح لقلبي .
{سير أعلام 
النبلاء ( ٢٢٦/١١)
‏ــــــــــــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الفتاح الملوي الأزهري رحمه الله تعالى  :
في " حاشيته على شرح المكودي "
( ص : 47) 
( فائدة :  *ينبغي للمدرس أن يذكر شيئا من الأدبيات على قدر الحاجة ومن النكات اللطيفة والأمور التي ليست  في بطون الدفاتر تشحيذا للاذهان وبذلك يفوح عبير العلم ، ومن هنا ترى الشخص عنده قليل من العلم لكنه يتصرف به کيف شاء و يغلب من عنده كثير من العلم الفاقد لمثل ذلك.*
 لكن يجب أن لايُطَول بذلك لئلا مخرج بهم عما هو بصدده وقد قيل :
_ لا تألف النفس إذ كانت مغيرة 
   إلا التنقل من حال إلى حال
 و بالجملة فليكن على قدر مايعطى الطعام من الملح. )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة المُعلمي:
الرُّسوخ في العِلم أمرٌ خفيٌّ، ليس هو كثرة العلم، فكم مِن رجلٍ كثيرِ العلم ليس براسخٍ !
____
مجموع المُعلمي ٥٦/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ ابن القيّم -رحمهُ اللهُ- :

الذِّكر يُعطي الذاكرَ قوةً حتى إنه لَيفعل مع الذّكر مالا يُطيق فعلَه بدونه .

الوابل الصيّب (١٦٤)

وقال -رحمه الله-: 

ذِّكر الله عز وجل يُذهب عن القلب مخاوفه كلها وله تأثير عجيب في حصول الأمن فليس للخائف الذي قد اشتد خوفه أنفع من ذكر الله عز وجل إذ بحسب ذكره يجد الأمن، ويزول خوفه.

الوابل الصيّب صـ(144)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(النُّكَتُ والخصوصياتُ الأدبيةُ يكفي فيها الاحتمالُ المقبولُ)

الطاهر ابن عاشور- التحرير والتنوير ١٦٠/٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

**قال الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله:- « الحب الصحيح لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يدع صاحبه عن البدع ويحمله على الاقتداء الصحيح، كما كان السلف يحبونه فيحبون سنته ويذودون عن شريعته ودينه من غير أن يقيموا له المولد وينفقوا منها الأموال الطائلة التي تفتقر المصالح العامة إلى القليل منها فلا تجده» المصدر: [ آثار البشير الإبراهيمي (٢/٣٤١)]**

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى  :

( *فأما كسب المال فان من اقتصر على كسب البلغة من حلها فذلك أمر لا بد منه وأما من قصد جمعه والاستكثار منه من الحلال نظرنا في مقصوده،  فان قصد نفس المفاخرة والمباهاة فبئس المقصود ، وإن قصد إعفاف نفسه وعائلته وادخر لحوادث زمانه وزمانهم وقصد التوسعة على الإخوان وإغناء الفقراء وفعل المصالح أثيب على قصده وكان جمعه بهذه النية أفضل من كثير من الطاعات .* )

" تلبيس إبليس"

( ص : 233)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن كثير - رحمه الله: 


« فالنفس همّامة متحركة إن لم تشغلها بالحق وإلا شغلتك بالباطل ».


البداية والنهاية (٩ /١٧١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:-
"وما فعله النبي ﷺ على وجه التعبد، فهو عبادة يشرع التأسي به فيه، فإذا خصص زمان أو مكان بعبادة، كان تخصيصه بتلك العبادة سنة؛ كتخصيصه العشر الاواخر بالاعتكاف فيها وكتخصيصه مقام إبراهيم بالصلاة فيه، فالتأسي به أن يُفعل مثل ما فعل على الوجه الذي فعل"
 مجموع الفتاوى، 234/5]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السمعاني رحمه الله:رأوا أبا منصور الخياط الزاهد بعد موته فقيل له مافعل الله بك ؟ قال ( غفر لي بتعليمي الصبيان فاتحة الكتاب)

معرفة القراء الكبار 1/256.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشيخ علي بن جابر الفيفي [كتاب أعمق من كلمة ص88]:
"وكثير من أهل الاهواء والبدع أنما يغلفون أهواءهم بأدلة شرعية او منطقية، لترتاح ضمائرهم من تلك الوخزات التي يشعرون بها, وإلا فلو صدقوا مع انفسهم, لعلموا ان دافعهم لاعتناق تلك الأفكار أنما هو الظن وما تهوى الانفس".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ وَاصبِر وَما صَبرُكَ إِلّا بِاللَّهِ وَلا تَحزَن عَلَيهِم وَلا تَكُ في ضَيقٍ مِمّا يَمكُرونَ ﴾

عن هَرِم بن حيان أنه قيل له عن الاحتضار : أوصِ . قال إنما الوصية من المال، فلا مال لي وأوصيكم بخواتيم سورة النحل .

 محاسن التأويل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْن طَاهِرٍ - رَحِمَهُ اللّٰهُ تَعَالَىٰ - : 

" اصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ شَدَائِدِ الدُّنْيَا ، فَإِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ لِمَنْ صَبَرَ فِيهَا عَلَىٰ الشَّدَائِدِ أَنْ يُوصِلَهُ إِلَىٰ الرَّاحَةِ الكُبْرَىٰ " . 

[ حَقَائِقُ التَّفْسِيْرِ  (١٤٢/٧) ]

(

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العلم قليله و كثيره فضل من الله*
قال مالك بن دينار: من طلب العلم لنفسه فقليل العلم يكفيه، ومن طلبه للناس فحوائج الناس كثيرة.

جامع العلم وفضله [١ / ٤٣٨]*
* ابن عبد البر*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : 

" ليس إلى السلامةِ من الناس سبيلٌ ، فانظر الذى فيه صلاُحك فالزمه " .
[ الذهبي في السير 42/10 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( إن المتأوِّل الذي قصد متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكفّر ، بل ولا يفسق إذا اجتهد فأخطأ ، وهذا مشهور عند الناس في المسائل العملية ، وأما مسائل العقائد: فكثير من الناس كفَّر المخطئين فيها ، وهذا القول لا يُعرف عن أحد من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان ولا عن أحد من أئمة المسلمين ، وإنما هو في الأصل من أقوال أهل البدع ). 

انتهى من كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في:

منهاج السنَّة 
( 5 / 239 ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومن أصغى إلى كلام الله وكلام رسوله بعقله، وتدبره بقلبه، وجد فيه من الفهم والحلاوة والبركة والمنفعة ما لا يجده في شيء من الكلام لا منظومه ولا منثوره.
ومن اعتاد الدعاء المشروع في أوقاته، كالأسحار، وإدبار الصلوات ، والسجود، ونحو ذلك، أغناه عن كل مبتدَع في ذاته، أو بعض صفاته.
*فعلى العاقل أن يجتهد في اتباع السنّة في كل شيء من ذلك، ويعتاض كل ما يظنّ من البدع إنه خير بنوعه ، من السنن، فإنه من يتحر الخير يُعطه، ومن يتوق الشر يوقه .*

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم٢٧٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ العلامة أبو الفرج ابن رجب
رحمه الله تعالى ت ٧٩٥هـ 

فمن عرف قدر السلف، عرف أن سكوتهم عما سكتوا عنه من ضروب الكلام، وكثرة الجدال والخصام، والزيادة في البيان على مقدار الحاجة، لم يكن عيا ولا جهلا ولا قصورا، وإنما كان ورعا وخشية لله، واشتغالا عما لا ينفع بما ينفع.

وسواء في ذلك كلامهم في أصول الدين وفروعه، وفي تفسير القرآن والحديث، وفي الزهد والرقائق والحكم والمواعظ، وغير ذلك مما تكلموا فيه.

فمن سلك سبيلهم فقد اهتدى، ومن سلك غير سبيلهم ودخل في كثرة السؤال والبحث والجدال والقيل والقال؛ فإن اعترف لهم بالفضل وعلى نفسه بالنقص كان حاله قريبا.

وقد قال إياس بن معاوية : ما من أحد لا يعرف عيب نفسه إلا وهو أحمق.
قيل له : فما عيبك ؟ قال : كثرة الكلام.

وإن ادعى لنفسه الفضل ولمن سبقه النقص والجهل، فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا وخسر خسرانا عظيما.


[ بيان فضل علم السلف ص ٨٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان من التَّابِعين رجل يُقَال لَهُ: كابس بن ربيعَة السَّامِي، من بني سامة بن لؤَي، وكَانَ يُشبه النبي ﷺ، فَبعث إِلَيْهِ مُعَاوِيَة فَقبل بَين عَيْنَيْهِ، وأقطعه قطيعة.
‏وَكَانَ أنس بن مَالك إِذا رَآهُ بَكَى (يتذكر النبيﷺَ).

‏[كشف المشكل لابن الجوزي : ١ / ٤٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية:
‏والناس يعلمونَ أنه كان بين الحنبلية والأشعرية وحشةٌ ومنافرة، 
‏وأنا كنت مِن أعظم الناس تأليفًا لقلوب المسلمين، 
‏وطلبًا لاتِّفاق كلِمَتهم، 
‏واتِّباعا لما أمرنا به من الاعتصام بحبل الله، 
‏وأَزلتُ عامَّة ما كان في النفوس من الوحشة"

‏مجموع الفتاوى 3/229

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حجر   رحمه الله:
صادق النية،لا يقع إلا في خير، ولو قصد الشر،فإن الله يصرفه عنه.

 فتح الباري 48/4

----------


## نور وليد

قال العلامة ابن العثيمين - رحمه الله نعالى - الصواب جواز وقف الدراهم لاقراقضها المحتاجين و لا حرج فى هذا و لا دليل على المنع و المقصود اسداء الخير الى الغير - الشرح الممتع 11/ 18

----------


## نور وليد

قال العلامة ابن العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - النصيحة لله تتضمن امرين - الاول - اخلاص العبادة له 0 الثانى - الشهادة له بالوحدانية فى ربوبيته و الوهيته و اسمائه و صفاته - ضرح الاربعين النووية / 136

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :
 *من امتُحن بالعُجب؛فليفكر في عيوبه؛فإن أٌعجب بفضائله؛فليفتش ما فيه من الأَخْلاَق الدنيئة ؛فإن خفيت عليه عيوبه جملة،حتى يظن أنه لا عيب فيه؛فليعلم أن مصيبته إلى الأبد ! وأنه لأتم الناس نقصًا،وأعظمهم عيوبًا ، وأضعفهم تمييزًا* !!!
وأول ذلك أنه *ضعيف العقل جاهل* .. ولا عيب أشد من هذين *؛ لأن العاقل هو*
*من ميز عيوب نفسه فغالبها، وسعى في قمعها .*
*والأحمق هو الذي يجهل عيوب نفسه،إما لقلة علمه وتمييزه ،وضعف فكرته ، وإما لأنه يقدر أن عيوبه خصال* !!
وهذا أشد عيب في الأرض .
▪︎[ الأخلاق والسير(١٣٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ثم إنّ الإمام أحمد دعا للخليفة وغيره، ممن ضربه وحبسه، واستغفر لهم، وحللهم مما فعلوه به من الظلم والدعاء إلى القول الذي هو كفرٌ، ولو كانوا مرتدين عن الإسلام لم يجز الاستغفارُ لهم؛ فإنّ الاستغفار للكفار لا يجوزُ بالكتابِ والسنة والإجماع، وهذه الأقوالُ والأعمال منه ومن غيرِه من الأئمة صريحة في أنّهم لم يكفروا المعينين من الجهمية الذين كانوا يقولون: القرآن مخلوق، وإنّ الله لا يُرى في الآخرةِ.*

شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية
مجموع الفتاوى (٤٨٩/١٢)

----------


## نور وليد

قال العلامة ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تغالى فى تفسير قوله تعالى - هدى و رحمة للمحسنين - سورة لقمان / 3 - هدى بمعنى دلالة و رحمة بمعنى ان الله رحم به الخلق حيث انزله عليهم فالقران هداية و رحمة من تمسك به نجا و اهتدى فلا يضل من تمسك بهذا القران و لا يشقى لانه هدى و رحمة = تفسير القران الكريم سورة لقمان / 16

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ضرار بن مرة الشيباني رحمه الله:
قال إبليس: إذا استمكنت من ابن آدم ثلاثاً أصبت منه حاجتي: إذا نسي ذنوبه، واستكثر عمله، وأعجب برأيه.
[صفة الصفوة 2/67]

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في شرحه على "الأصول من علم الأصول" (ص 520):
"يجب ألا نهضم الحق أهله، فالمقلد خير من الجاهل، لأن المقلد يتبع عالما من علماء المسلمين، والجاهل لا يتبع إلا هوى نفسه ولا يعلم، فلا ننكر التقليد مطلقا ولا نذمه مطلقا، بل نقول: إن التقليد عند الضرورة واجب".

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين أيضا في شرحه على "الأصول من علم الأصول" (ص 536):
"فإنهم إذا أجمعوا على شيء، فقد يأتي الشيطان إلى الإنسان ليفسد هذا الإجماع الذي هو قذى في عينه، فالشيطان لا يحب أبدا أن تجتمع الأمة الإسلامية، وإنما يحب أن يتفرقوا، فإذا أجمعوا حاول إفساد هذا الإجماع بمجرد اجتهاد قد يكون خطأ، والغالب أن رأي الجماعة أقرب إلى الصواب من الرأي المنفرد".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسين بن علي: 

"علامة أهل السنة كثرة الصلاة على رسول الله ﷺ".

الترغيب والترهيب للاصبهاني ٣٣٣/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحياة الأدبية الصحيحة، ستدفن دفناً كاملاً؛ 
فإن هذا الجيل الذي نراه.. منزوعٌ من أصوله نزعا كاملا!

-محمود محمد شاكر.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ أبُو جَعْفَر: وقد حكى بعض النَّحْوِيين أن الكسائيَّ قَرَأ على الأخْفَشِ كتابَ سِيبَوَيْهِ، ودفعَ إلَيْهِ مِائَتي دِينار.

——————————  ——
الكتاب: خزانة الأدب ولب لباب لسان العرب.
المؤلف: عبد القادر بن عمر البغدادي (المتوفى: ١٠٩٣هـ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : *المصائبُ تكفِّر سيئات المؤمنين ؛ وبالصبر عليها ترتفعُ درجاتُهم* .


[ الفتاوى (٢٥٥/١٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله:
• -وَإِذَا *اتَّسَعَتْ الْعُقُولُ وَتَصَوُّرَاتُه  َا،اتَّسَعَتْ عِبَارَاتُهَا* ، 
وَ *إِذَا ضَاقَتْ الْعُقُولُ وَالْعِبَارَاتُ وَالتَّصَوُّرَا  تُ*
 بَقِيَ صَاحِبُهَا كَأَنَّهُ *مَحْبُوسُ الْعَقْلِ وَاللِّسَانِ!!* .
●مجموعالفتاوى (١٥٨/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : سمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن بعض السلف أنه قال : الناس يعبدون الله ،والصوفية يعبدون أنفسهم.
[ مدارج السالكين 2/246]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله :
من السفه أن تأتي إلي قبر إنسان صار رميما تدعوه وتعبده وهو بحاجة إلي دعائك

القول المفيد:( 11/1 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله تعالى : من الآداب الطيبة : إذا حدثك المحدث بأمر ديني، أو دنيوي؛ ألا تنازعه الحديث إذا كنت تعرفه، بل تصغي إليه إصغاء من لَم يعرفه، ولم يمر عليه، وتريه أنك استفدته منه، كما كان ألبَّاءُ الرجالِ يفعلونه .
[ الرياض الناضرة صـ : 231 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ومهما بلغ من حبنا للحق فلا ننصره إلا بالحق ).

آثار الشيخ المعلمي ( ٤/ ٦ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
تدعي العجز عن الطاعة وفي المعاصي أستاذ .

[ المدهش ( صـ : 347 ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :*
الصحابة رضي الله عنهم منشأ كل علم وصلاح وهدى ورحمة في الإسلام*

 منهاج السنة ٦ / ٣٦٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-  :

الذِكر هو رُوح الأعمال الصّالحة فإذا خَلا العمل عن الذِكر كان كالجَسد الذي لا رُوح فِيه.*

مدارج السالكين ٢-٤٧٦*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن جريج - السلف كانوا ينصتون للمؤذن إنصاتهم القرآن.

فتح الباري، ٢|٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما دُفن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه حثا عليه التراب ابن عباس ثم قال - هكذا يدفن العلم .

وقال - والله قد دُفن به علم كثير.



طبقات ابن سعد ٣٦١|٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن هُبَيْرة الحنبلي الوزير:

 ليكن غاية أملك من عدوك الإنصاف، فمتى طلبته منه، كان سائر الخَلْقِ عوناً لك ، فأما أخوك و صديقك فعاملهما بالفضل و المسامحة لا بالعدل.

[الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح (14/2)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي رحمه الله:

" سنة ٣١٦ لم يحج أحدٌ في هذه السنة خوفًا من القرامطة! ".


تاريخ الإسلام ٧/ ٢١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.


     • - قَالَ الإمام أَبُو مُحَمَّد ابنُ حزم*
 رحمه الله تبارك و تعالى - :*

 لا تدعوا الأمر بالمعروف وإن قصرتم في بعضه ، ولا تدعوا النهي عن منكر وإن كنتم تواقعون بعضه ، وعلموا الخير وإن كنتم لا تأتونه كله .*

【 الـرسـائـل         (١٨٠/٣) 】*

‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال البشير الإبراهيمي:
‏إنّ عبيد الشهوات لا يتحرّرون أبدًا ، 
‏فلا تصدّقوا أن من تغلبه شهواته 
‏يستطيع أن يغلب عدوًا في موقف،
‏ابدأوا بتحرير أنفسكم من 
‏نفوسكم وشهواتها ورذائلها، 
‏فإذا انتصرتم في هذا الميدان 
‏فأنتم منتصرون في كل ميدان".
‏الآثار (٣٠٨/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى :

*‏" القلب إذا كان رقيقا لينا كان قبوله للعلم سهلا يسيرا ورسخ العلم فيه وثبت وأثر وإن كان قاسيا غليظا كان قبوله للعلم صعبا عسيرا " .*

مجموع الفتاوى : (جـ9 ص315) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ذو النون المصرى - رحمه الله -:

*من علامات التّوْبة هجرُ إخوانِ السوء،*
*ومُلازمةُ أهلِ الخير.*

 *« شعب الإيمان للبيهقي - (٦٧٨٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو إسحاق الشاطبي: " فإن كانت غلبة الظن في العزائم معتبرة،، كذلك في الرخص، وليس أحدهما أحرى من الآخر، ومن فرق بينهما فقد خالف الإجماع ". 
الموافقات(٥٢٩/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشَّاطبيِّ -عليه رحمة الله- : "المقصد الشَّرعيُّ من وضع الشَّريعة هو إخراج المُكلَّف من داعية هواه حتى يكون عبدا لله إختيارا كما هو عبد له إضطرار."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله في حال بعض أهل السنة المنتصبين للرد على أهل البدع : " قَدْ يُكَفِّرُونَ وَيُضَلِّلُونَ وَيُبَدِّعُونَ أَقْوَامًا مِنْ أَعْيَانِ الْأُمَّةِ ويجهلونهم فَفِي بَعْضِهِمْ مِنْ التَّفْرِيطِ فِي الْحَقِّ وَالتَّعَدِّي عَلَى الْخَلْقِ مَا قَدْ يَكُونُ بَعْضُهُ خَطَأً مَغْفُورًا وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مُنْكَرًا مِنْ الْقَوْلِ وَزُورًا وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ وَالضَّلَالَاتِ الَّتِي تُوجِبُ غَلِيظَ الْعُقُوبَاتِ فَهَذَا لَا يُنْكِرُهُ إلَّا جَاهِلٌ أَوْ ظَالِمٌ وَقَدْ رَأَيْت مِنْ هَذَا عَجَائِبَ ". انتهى

مجموع الفتاوى (٤/٢٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (٣٢ - ٢٤١) : روى البيهقي بإسناده عن جعفر بن محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب _رضي الله عنه_ أنه كان يقول الشطرنج ميسر العجم. ..............................  .....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال مالك بن أنس رحمه الله - الأدب أدب الله لا أدب الآباء والأمهات والخير خير الله لا خير الآباء والآمهات.


 الإلماع إلى معرفة أصول الرواية وتقييد السماع للقاضي عياض، ١|٢١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

والصحابة لما كانوا أعلم الناس بالتوحيد والسنة لم يطمع الشيطان أن يضلَّهم كما أضل غيرهم من أهل البدع.

فتاوى٢٧/٣٩١






*※•┈┈•↓•┈┈

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه اللّه-:

و ذلك أنّ النفس فيها نوع من الكِبر،
فتُحِبُّ أن تخرج من العبودية و الإتباع بحسب الإمكان، كما قال أبو عثمان النيسابوري -رحمه اللّه-:
 *ما ترك أحدٌ شيئاً من السُّنّة إلا لكبرٍ في نفسه* .

قتضاء الصِّراط المستقيم (٤٠٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله:

شهدت شيخ الإسلام
  (أي ابن تيمية رحمه الله )
قدس الله روحه إذا أعيته المسائل و استصعبت عليه، فر منها إلى *التوبة* و *الإستغفار* و *الإستغاثة بالله* و *اللَّجإ إليه* ،  و *استنزال الصواب من عنده و الاستفتاح من خزائن رحمته* ،  فقلما يلبث المدد الإلهي أن يتتابع عليه مدا ،  و تزدلف الفتوحات الإلهية إليه بأيتهن يبدأ،  و لا ريب أن من وفق لهذا الإفتقار علما و حالا و سار قلبه في ميادينه بحقيقة و قصد فقد أعطى حظه من التوفيق،  *و من حرمه فقد منع الطريق و الرفيق* ،  فمتى أعين مع هذا الإفتقار ببذل الجهد في درك الحق فقد سلك به الصراط المستقيم،  و ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم".

[إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين (4/173)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :


لو تكرَّرَ الذَّنب مِائَةَ مَرَّة أو ألف مَرَّة أو أكثر، وتاب في كُلِّ مَرَّة قَبِلَتْ تَوبَتُه، وَسَقَطَتْ ذُنُوبه .


 شرح صحيح مسلم : (64/9)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان غلام ثعلب يقول:
 ترك حقوق الإخوان مذلة، وفى قضاء حقوقهم رفعة، فاحمدوا الله على ذلك، وسارعوا إليه،و *بالغوا* في قضاء حوائجهم *ومسارّهم* تُكافَؤوا على ذلك.
(تاريخ بغداد 3/ 618)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخطيب البغدادي: ينبغي للطالب أن يبدأ بحفظ كتاب الله _عز وجل_ إذ كان أجل العلوم وأولاها بالسبق والتقديم. (الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ١/ ١٠٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام: وأما طلب حفظ القرآن فهو مقدم على كثير مما تسميه الناس علما وهو إما باطل أو قليل النفع، وهو أيضا مقدم في التعلم في حق من يريد أن يتعلم علم الدين من الأصول والفروع، فإن المشروع في حق مثل هذا في هذه الأوقات أن يبدأ بحفظ القرآن فإنه أصل علوم الدين. (الفتاوى الكبرى ٢/ ٢٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله : « وكل من رأيته سيء الظن بالناس، طالبًا لإظهار معايبهم فاعلم أن ذلك لخبث باطنه وسوء طويته» .

 الزواجر (۱٤٣/۱)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وإذا نفرت النفوس..عميت القلوب..وخمدت الخواطر..وانسدت أبواب الفوائد )


ابن أمير الحاج،التقرير والتحبير (١١٩/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية _رحمه الله_ "ولا يحبط الأعمال غير الكفر؛ لأن من مات على الإيمان فإنه لا بد أن يدخل الجنة، ويخرج من النار إن دخلها، ولو حبط عمله كله لم يدخل الجنة قط، ولأن الأعمال إنما يحبطها ما ينافيها، ولا ينافي الأعمال مطلقًا إلا الكفر، وهذا معروف من أصول السنة" انتهى. "الصارم المسلول" (ص/٥٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال وهب بن منبّه: لو وُزن عقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعقل أهل الأرض لرجح.

"درء تعارض العقل والنقل"
 ٨٣/٧ وما بعدها

صلى عليه الله ما نجمٌ لمعْ
صلى عليه الله ما غيثٌ همعْ

----------

